# Drag 2010: A Decade Dawns



## Treacle Toes (Jan 1, 2010)

*Happy New Drag!​**
All new, squeaky clean, ready to drag like never before.​*

*Plumps cushions
*Stocks drinks cabinet
*Checks supplies of pharmaceuticals
*Puts kettle on


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 1, 2010)

___~~


----------



## Ms T (Jan 1, 2010)

I need a lie down.  I am contemplating a five minute power nap before embarking on the next news summary.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 1, 2010)

This is the second time I have seen excerpts from "Grease" today - it's like I'm at work


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 1, 2010)

* Points Ms T in the direction of the drag-nap couch.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is the second time I have seen excerpts from "Grease" today - it's like I'm at work



The first drag rage of the decade 

((((QofGoths))))

* Pours Queenie a large one.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> * Points Ms T in the direction of the drag-nap couch.



Thanks.  I have just had a little nap in my break on the comfy work sofa.  Whilst all around me chaos reigned because of a late-breaking story.  There was shouting.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2010)

This one has a good feel.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 1, 2010)

I think the title's wrong.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I think the title's wrong.



You 'think'?

How is that possible? it's the 1st of the year, no thinking allowed!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This one has a good feel.....



Ah...welcome buggers....glad you approve.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2010)

I was going to start Drag VI: The Long Drag Home

but I didn't get around to it 

watching "Fortunes of War" atm


----------



## Ms T (Jan 1, 2010)

Am now drinking prosecco and contemplating what meagre offerings will be available in the canteen for my tea.  I have soup to heat up but want something else to go with it.  Am feeling much, much better after my nap and a reviving glass of fizz.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 1, 2010)

I might go and get a bottle of cava


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was going to start Drag VI: The Long Drag Home
> 
> but I didn't get around to it
> 
> watching "Fortunes of War" atm



Well I did wait until late in the day to start this one...I was surprised that no one had done it before me...I felt a certain responsibility. 

You can do the next one to welcome the coming of spring or something...I think this one should be enough to see us through the cold long trauma that is usually January, February and March


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 1, 2010)

SpringDrag for Marty


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 1, 2010)

Ouch  

Happy new year my lovelies.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 1, 2010)

Brill brill brill!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ouch
> 
> Happy new year my lovelies.



  It was a good one, then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 1, 2010)

Hardly left the sofa, but was a great night. That was a "hurting head, bright lights, hate champagne" face


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2010)

Were planing to be at the Kennington Farmers Market now but sloth took over. 
Got home at about 06:00-07:00 on NYD morning and stayed up until 20:30 then just got up at about 14:00 so 17.5 hours sleep  

Not liking the thought of returning to work on Monday (but when do we?) but a chilled Saturday and Sunday will help things. Should get some washing on and have written a shopping list so far. Then off to town to meet some urbs and relax a bit. 

/great pic Bee


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2010)

not too pissed off about going back on Monday, mainly because, I'm going in late on Wednesday - BT engineer coming, then Thursday will be like a Friday as Friday is going to be another Saturday as I'm off for that Friday and the whole of the week after - booking January leave ftw


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2010)

Yuck.... 

Longest break we have had from work in some time (nearly three weeks) but all good things come to an end. Stayed in bed till 2pm today which was nice but should really have got the body clock set for a 6am rise tomorrow. Have been enjoying the sloth and over eating/drinking so get a feeling tomorrow is gonna be a big shock to the system


----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2010)

many of us are due a shock to the system, body clocks are fucked atm, woke up at 10.30am, that is not looking good for getting to work by 9, which is my aim tomorrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm going to get up really early tomorrow to try and ease the early start on Tuesday 

Have the day off tomorrow, and get to see my cousin getting married, and catch up with lots of people though


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2010)

surely this thread should be called 2010: a dragging odyssey


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2010)

Am wearing your Christmas pressie Bee 

Done the washing and eaten some food. Watching QI and having the last cider (hopefully) of a dry January. Will try to get everything ready for a tough start tomorrow.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Am wearing your Christmas pressie Bee





> Will try to get everything ready for a tough start tomorrow.


the less you have to do in the morning the better imo.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2010)

Fear not workers...I shall be up early with you in solidarity!!!

I have unemployed but serious dragging responsibilities to honour starting tomorrow.

We shall overcome.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll get up early and knit


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Fear not workers...I shall be up early with you in solidarity!!!
> 
> I have unemployed but serious dragging responsibilities to honour starting tomorrow.
> 
> We shall overcome.



just how early does your dragging solidarity start?

I'm going to blag some more holiday tomorrow pm and tue pm and all day wed to break the back of (whispers)_the thing I've got to write _

daughter dragging big time, she said to me yesterday 'I think I've relaxed _too_ much, I don't want to do anything but lie on the sofa'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> just how early does your dragging solidarity start?


BF returns to work tomorrow and usually leaves the house at 7:30am...I predict being up by then, loads to do


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2010)

Clothes laid out
Towels by the bath
Lunches part made
Wallet, keys, etc all in one place

arrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Clothes laid out
> Towels by the bath
> Lunches part made
> Wallet, keys, etc all in one place
> ...



Good gawd man it's only half four, you have hours left before you need to start worrying..


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah I know.....

Struggle after a weekend and keep thinking I have forgotten how to work, dress myself, eat food and talk and stuff


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> BF returns to work tomorrow and usually leaves the house at 7:30am...I predict being up by then, loads to do



loads of procrastination?

(I know I have done loads of that)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> loads of procrastination?


 OUCH!!!! 


I shall of course procrastinate until 10-11am..then I will be in the college library which seems to be one of the few places I actually manage to study properly.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 3, 2010)

Some of us have been back at work for ages.    Indeed I am at work today, but I will have my revenge on Weds, Thurs and Fri, when I will be at home, chillaxing.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Some of us have been back at work for ages.    Indeed I am at work today, but I will have my revenge on Weds, Thurs and Fri, when I will be at home, chillaxing.



I will be off on Friday, and then through the next week, to the following Monday!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I will be off on Friday, and then through the next week, to the following Monday!



Hendo's off for about ten days, apart from Friday, and he's got a week off in Feb, and three weeks off in March.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Hendo's off for about ten days, apart from Friday, and he's got a week off in Feb, and three weeks off in March.



 

does he have loads of holiday to take? and why isn't he taking you somewhere nice?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> does he have loads of holiday to take? and why isn't he taking you somewhere nice?



He has taken holiday, but they keep bunching his shifts up around his holiday, so he has loads of days left to take.  I'm hoping to have three weeks off as well in March, tbf.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2010)

and I share my 'wet swimsuit' theory (nothing to do with nudity) with everyone returning to work tomorrow

its like wanting another swim on a lovely day at the beach but you've taken your swimsuit off and its claggy and sandy

you struggle putting it on and get sand in your bits and its cold and uncomfortable

but getting in the water is reasonable and then you're off swimming and its just as if you'd never got out

cheesy but it helps me everytime through the back to work panic


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2010)

Morning all. Early start to the new year drag for me.  I've just woken up thinking it was nearly time to get up, but I don't need to for another 4 hours and I'm wide awake now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Yuck, WTF 

Managed to scrape out of bed ok and managed a good sleep. Gonna be a shock to the system commuting today and it does not look warm out there. I predict another very early night tonight to try and get back in the loop. One last coffee and then in the bath.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Like the swim suit theory Miss-Shelf  

I have a LOT of sand in my bits right now but should be good by midday. Hopefully a slow start


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm here.

First coffee and some chocolate Torrone in Hackney-on-ice.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2010)

only a 4 day week for this marine


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Cold and meh outside!!!
At least we made it out the door on time.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Back at desk 
Kettle boiled 
Cereal on the go
Fan heater running 

Was a fecking cold journey in today


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2010)

Managed to get back to sleep about half 5ish, still feel like shit though.  Hoping for a quick drag today...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nearly at work,the 253 making good progress


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Managed to get back to sleep about half 5ish, still feel like shit though.  Hoping for a quick drag today...



Nasty start to the week/year... 
Hopefully a very early night and good sleep will follow tonight. 

Tonight I think we are planning to pop to the shop, have a light dinner, not crave a beer at all and then curl up early for a big sleep.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 4, 2010)

*stumbles blearily into thread*

huh?  huh?  wha?

oh god.  first day back.  wanted to kill the alarm clock this morning.  did not do exercises.  couldn't eat breakfast.  still asleep.  don't want to be here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2010)

Have sent a job application and drunk 2 cups of coffee.

Will toodle off to the library to study in a while.

BE BRAVE ALL.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *stumbles blearily into thread*
> 
> huh?  huh?  wha?
> 
> oh god.  first day back.  wanted to kill the alarm clock this morning.  did not do exercises.  couldn't eat breakfast.  still asleep.  don't want to be here.



This ^^

Oh well, have already done more work than the whole of December


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2010)

Morning all - I am starting the New Working Year feeling like shit but am trying to be positive....it ain't working


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like everyone is having a good start to the year then?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

It is less painful than I thought it would be last night, couple of hours in and not all bad.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is less painful than I thought it would be last night, couple of hours in and not all bad.



same, but only cos I've fucked about online, not done any actual work, and just ordered meself some pressies on amazon 

will NOT drink booze tonight, will NOT


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> will NOT drink booze tonight, will NOT



This is us too... 

Planning a quiet, sober, organised, productive January and must be strong


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2010)

Manic Monday so far.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 4, 2010)

ah! so that's where you're all hiding is it?

back at the desk, feeling not too bad, got through my emails, now need to go back through and deal with important ones. feet are fucking freezing cos heater is on the ceiling


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2010)

Back at work after mega-short turnaround (11 hours) and feeling very rough indeed.  I think I'm coming down with something.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> feet are fucking freezing cos heater is on the ceiling



Same, it's like a fridge under my desk...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Fan heater is helping a lot. 
Just went for a smoke just in jumper, that was brrrrrr


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2010)

Zzzzzzzz

Lunch soon I think


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Zzzzzzzz
> 
> Lunch soon I think



Chicken Broth (Baxters) in my drawer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty quiet here at the moment but I am anticipating a large post. Time for a cuppa I think


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pretty quiet here at the moment but I am anticipating a large post



We got four parcels delivered. 
All of them for a girl who stopped working here a year ago.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a fan heater too, I think I would die of hypothermia without it.

Can't wait for lunchtime - have brought in nice big bowl of defrosted cullen skink, and will have it with buttered toast.  Best part of the first day back


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't remember what I picked up this morning.  Mushroom I think, although I was half asleep so it could have been a tin of sweetcorn


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We got four parcels delivered.
> All of them for a girl who stopped working here a year ago.



Open them, open them


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Open them, open them



Nah, she is a nice lass... 
Sent her a text and will get them too her.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2010)

just had some sad news, my dad's mate died this morning, RIP John Daly, he was a lovely fellah, known him since I was a kid, when I was 15 and in the pub with dad, he asked me and my mate John, if we had girlfriends, we said we didn't, he said

"do you know what to do when you get a girlfriend?"

we mumbled "no"

"get their panties down"

John, I took your advice later on 

I was drinking with him a few days ago, seemed in good form, and we had a laugh about that advice 

he was there when my dad called me a "fucking wanker"  probably the last words he heard about me tbf

massive heart attack, he was about 75, RIP John.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 4, 2010)

awww marty, that's sad.  hope he has a grand wake


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Sad news Marty, he sounds like a top chap.
At least he was drinking and on good form to the end. 

In other news I have just managed to avoid temptation with the offer of a paid for boozy lunch. 
That would not have got my sober + healthier eating off to a good start would it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2010)

Just had my first "Oh ffs" moment with another department here. Which sadly I think may come back and bite me in the ass rather than them but hey ho


----------



## sojourner (Jan 4, 2010)

Explain queeny or gtfo

Okay, someone make me do some actual work.  I have work to do.  I just can't bring myself to do it.  

I have to go the shop for bread and milk after work.  They sell red wine there.  

You know what?  I've hardly been pissed over the holidays.  Because I didn't want to.  The SECOND I step back into work, and I want a drink.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 4, 2010)

sorry to hear about the old man marty, but like badgers says, at least he was still doing what he enjoyed.

i just ate cottage pie and am finally starting to feel warm. and i exchanged the face cream stuff for the missus for the proper one and got a 54p refund as a result


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2010)

aye, it's not a bad way to bow out, he was in good firm when I saw him on the 29th December, then dies a few days later


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2010)

sorry to hear about your friend John, Marty

when you told that story before it really made me chuckle and I've been saying to myself in a terrible irish accent 'get their panties down'  
what good advice  who knew how richly it would bear fruit.

I couln't sleep till 4 am.  it was soooo hard getting up.  But i did. went to work. did very little work.  took annual leave this afternoon to ahem, work on my essay....

and shake the sand out of my bits from the wet swimsuit


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> sorry to hear about your friend John, Marty
> 
> when you told that story before it really made me chuckle and I've been saying to myself in a terrible irish accent 'get their panties down'
> what good advice  who knew how richly it would bear fruit.
> ...



the phrase "get their panties down" has to be said in a Northen Irish accent


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the phrase "get their panties down" has to be said in a Northen Irish accent



great tagline


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2010)

At least you'll have some good memories 


3 hours to go...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *Explain queeny or gtfo*
> 
> Okay, someone make me do some actual work.  I have work to do.  I just can't bring myself to do it.
> 
> ...



Basically we have been supplied with something which may, or may not, be what a customer needs. It is currently with the other department and they are 'too busy' (an oft used phrase from this certain department) to check at the moment.

So I have had to try to explain this situation to the customer who is now going to get on to the person who supplied us in the first place and who will probably in turn get in touch with us saying "I have supplied this, why aren't you telling your customers?" at which point the other department will fuss and fluster (which is what they are very good at) and blame me for giving out wrong info. When in fact I am waiting on them to give me the correct info 

This is not the first time something like this has happened and I doubt if it will be the last!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Three (maybe three and a bit at worst) hours to go here too. 
Had really been lazy and working short hours through all of December and then off from 18th till today so feels long.

Town was bedlam today too, all the shops are rammed and queues are looooong.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2010)

Have applied for a few jobs, paid bills and finally done other IMPORTANT stuff.

It's cold and I am hungry.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Two hours to go and time for a __~


----------



## Yetman (Jan 4, 2010)

MORNING!!

Fucking hell man, I didnt leave any heating on in my house over xmas and now I've come back and its FRUCKING FEEZING  I just put my feet on the radiator and it froze up and instantly got covered in what can only be described as snow 

Work sucks as always, hopefully I'll be out of this house by the end of the month and have a nice new warm place with normal heaters and double glazing and shit to work from. Drag 2010 by the way? Did Badgers veto this? I frucking hope so 

Happy new year anyway everyone. I'm on the straight and narrow from now on, no drugs except weed til the weekend and no booze except maybe the odd pint here and there except for weekends  Going to throw myself into the worlds of literature, art, music and science, get the fuck out of this job and surf into next year on the non-self-medicated high I should have been on for the past few years. Bring it on baby


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yetman said:


> MORNING!!
> 
> Fucking hell man, I didnt leave any heating on in my house over xmas and now I've come back and its FRUCKING FEEZING  I just put my feet on the radiator and it froze up and instantly got covered in what can only be described as snow
> 
> ...



right on, brother yetman, right fucking on


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Good ranting Yetty, hope the feet are defrosting?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 4, 2010)

i'm offski, laters peeps


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2010)

Time to go


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Final email sent
Locking up 
Shipping out


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Platform cold
Train delayed
Meh


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2010)

the bus whooshed me home to hackney


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2010)

At home on the sofa now. Could do with getting some freelance work done tonight, but that's looking unlikely at the moment...


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2010)

Have negotiated to go home early due to feeling rubbish.  My chest is tight and my throat is sore.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> right on, brother yetman, right fucking on



 



Badgers said:


> Good ranting Yetty, hope the feet are defrosting?



From blue to purple to bright white and shimmering in the sparkle of the stalactites which hang solid from my nose


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Yetman said:


> From blue to purple to bright white and shimmering in the sparkle of the stalactites which hang solid from my nose



Check your PMs brother and then chop me up one of those stalactites and roll me a £20


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Cold but no snow here


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cold but no snow here



haha


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2010)

haven't looked out the window yet, is there snow in hackney?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> haven't looked out the window yet, is there snow in hackney?


no, but there's some pavement ice


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I might go and get a bottle of cava


just the one?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Brass fucking monkeys out. 
Long johns are helping.

Hopefully the snow will wait till about 6pm-7pm then come down heavy for three nights. 
Obviously it won't snow though will it?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Brass fucking monkeys out.
> Long johns are helping.
> 
> Hopefully the snow will wait till about 6pm-7pm then come down heavy for three nights.
> Obviously it won't snow though will it?



i'd prefer not to have snow tbf, driving to Norfolk on Friday


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i'd prefer not to have snow tbf, driving to Norfolk on Friday



Self, self, self


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2010)

Morning all.  Light covering of snow here, more forecast overnight.  Hopefully annoying boss will get snowed in


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 5, 2010)

cycle ride was bracing to say the least. scary how unfit i've become in my 2 weeks of indolence. now drinking lemon and ginger tea with heater banging it out, office finally starting to warm up as well.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Was chilly out but office has warmed up now and not too bad so far today. 
Have endless annoying paperwork to do today and the feeling that it is a waste of time. 

Hey ho....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2010)

Snowed in!!!  

Spent 40 minutes fucking about with the car, roping in neighbours, pushing pulling digging out snow, fuck all.  Gave up.  One bloke checked out the main road round the corner, and the buses can't get up the hill, and cars are being abandoned!! 

It's fucking carnage 

Rang work, and only one tenant has made it in, most are staying at home, and one is stuck on a roundabout in Prescot and has been there for the last hour


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Snowed in!!!
> 
> Spent 40 minutes fucking about with the car, roping in neighbours, pushing pulling digging out snow, fuck all.  Gave up.  One bloke checked out the main road round the corner, and the buses can't get up the hill, and cars are being abandoned!!
> 
> ...



OMG!

Keep warm and let us know if you need us to send any food parcels 

I am battling a stinking cold which has kept me away for much of the night sneezing. Then when I did get to sleep the fucking cat woke me by laying on my face


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

Back in 

I don't want snow... my bike doesn't like snow!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It's fucking carnage



Awesome stuff Sojjy!! 

Annoyingly there is still no snow here and boss man decided to cancel his trip today so has come into work


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 5, 2010)

just spoke to son in cornwall, he can't go to college cos the bus couldn't make it up snowy cornish hills. he's off sledging and snowmanning with his little sis and bro cos they're off school too.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> just spoke to son in cornwall, *he can't go to college* cos the bus couldn't make it up snowy cornish hills. he's off sledging and snowmanning with his little sis and bro cos they're off school too.



Tell them I am sorry for their loss


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2010)

Brrrr....cold but awake...

Late first coffee is late.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

__~


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG!
> 
> Keep warm and let us know if you need us to send any food parcels
> 
> I am battling a stinking cold which has kept me away for much of the night sneezing. Then when I did get to sleep the fucking cat woke me by laying on my face



I'm toasty thanks queeny - just been doing all me housework that I didn't do over xmas   it looks _beautiful_ round here - we've got about 5" of snow.  Am considering a stroll to the park, except it will be teeming with kids with sledges 

hot toddy for that cold queeny!


Badgers said:


> Awesome stuff Sojjy!!


It so is.  I've got tons of food and everything I need, so even if this goes on a couple of days, I'll be fine.  

Bit pissed off though that the college is shut today cos of the weather, cos I was gonna go see that woman about teaching.  Was even gonna walk into St Helens for it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

Ski into St. Helens


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

The drag was not awful yesterday but feel about two hours behind today. 
Was thinking it was nearly lunchtime before 10:00 and still nearly two hours to go.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh..... 

Corporate man just said that if there is snow can we ALL please work from home tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Snowed in!!!
> 
> Spent 40 minutes fucking about with the car, roping in neighbours, pushing pulling digging out snow, fuck all.  Gave up.  One bloke checked out the main road round the corner, and the buses can't get up the hill, and cars are being abandoned!!
> 
> ...



And the snow is heading south, so I could be snowed in in hackney,on the way to Norfolk I might have to spend the week in the car in east anglian snow drift,or I might be snowed in at the cottage and unable to get back to London,  some wins there


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ski into St. Helens



Eh, if I had skis, I would!!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> And the snow is heading south, so I could be snowed in in hackney,on the way to Norfolk I might have to spend the week in the car in east anglian snow drift,or I might be snowed in at the cottage and unable to get back to London,  some wins there



You won't be going anywhere mate unless you head off today - you lot are getting this in the next couple of days!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Pfffft!!!! 

Now have current landlord wanting to come around and 'fix' things. 
These are the things that we pestered him to fix but he never got round to. 
To be fair we could have pestered him more but prefer putting up with crap heating/bath/cooker/sofa/bed/washing machine than being disturbed. 

Also (worse) now have an estate agent wanting to come round, take photos, show tenants and shit like that 


It *WILL* be worth it in the end


----------



## Yetman (Jan 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Check your PMs brother and then chop me up one of those stalactites and roll me a £20



Holy fucking cholesterol Badman, mini pancakes and syrup?!? Two for ones on everything and free shit with just a DRINK?!? I'm off. I'll be back in a coffin, covered in onion rings and sweet sweet maple syrup that came free with just a sachet of pepper 

Cheers my good man, much appreciated 

So is everyone working from home now then? I wanted to ring in work and say that I couldnt do any work today cos Im snowed in but I work from fucking home anyway so its no good to me, it just means it looks nicer outside. I might say its that bad I'm snowed in my bedroom or something...feels like it is in this bloody ice cottage.

Wheres Stella anyway?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> You won't be going anywhere mate unless you head off today - you lot are getting this in the next couple of days!!


Will it break the trains?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Holy fucking cholesterol Badman, mini pancakes and syrup?!? Two for ones on everything and free shit with just a DRINK?!? I'm off. I'll be back in a coffin, covered in onion rings and sweet sweet maple syrup that came free with just a sachet of pepper





They are good deals but I am keen to see if the BOGOF allows you to add more to the burger and then then the free one is an exact duplicate or just the wispy little standard burger.... 



Yetman said:


> So is everyone working from home now then? I wanted to ring in work and say that I couldnt do any work today cos Im snowed in but I work from fucking home anyway so its no good to me, it just means it looks nicer outside. I might say its that bad I'm snowed in my bedroom or something...feels like it is in this bloody ice cottage.



In office for now.... 



Yetman said:


> Wheres Stella anyway?



She is focusing on some other things on a temp basis but will return


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Will it break the trains?



It might!

Daughter is still at her g/fs in Liverpool - doubt she'll be coming home today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> She is focusing on some other things on a temp basis but will return


When did she go on *holiday*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It might!
> 
> Daughter is still at her g/fs in Liverpool - doubt she'll be coming home today


Hmmm... I don't fancy walking to work, but it's doable.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hmmm... I don't fancy walking to work, but it's doable.



The economy will survive


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm back on the study-drag-train....so posting clandestine from the college library..


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> When did she go on *holiday*



She is a busy lady but I anticipate her returning to the drag like Tyson to the ring in a short while


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The economy will survive


I'm going to ask today what happens if all transport goes tits up  I'll take some editing home to do (just in case like).


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

In other news I just noticed that my morning Weetabix was seven months out of date


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been landed with the weather story at work today.  Nothing worse than an ever-changing weather story.  In better news, I have some days off after today so hopefully it will snow tonight (after I've got home from work) and I can frolic in the park tomorrow.  Hendo's in Manchester, and is worried about getting stuck there with his aged father.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Nothing worse than an ever-changing weather story



This is correct 

It is like you offer us the free white powder and then take it away again


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I'm gonna have some buttery marmitey crumpets, nice cuppa tea, then go for a walk to the local park.  Shame to waste such good snow!

Might even put a little spiced rum into me hip flask and take a spliff


----------



## Yetman (Jan 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They are good deals but I am keen to see if the BOGOF allows you to add more to the burger and then then the free one is an exact duplicate or just the wispy little standard burger....



Heh, yes.....can I have a XL Angus please.......oh I get a free one? Excellent I'll have extra tomato, onion, sauce, three extra patties and a load of fries, cheese, bacon and onion rings on the free one please BUT NO FUCKING GHERKINS ON ANY OF THEM YOU FREAKS  



Badgers said:


> :
> She is focusing on some other things on a temp basis but will return



Yeah yeah, hi Stella! I can almost hear the itchiness of your fingers as they hover over the keyboard right now, peeling themselves clean of desire......go on....do it....hehehehehehe you love it you SLAAG


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> You won't be going anywhere mate unless you head off today - you lot are getting this in the next couple of days!!



  seemed a great idea at the time to book a week in Norfolk in the new year


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> seemed a great idea at the time to book a week in Norfolk in the new year





Harsh mate but it is not a 100% blow out is it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> seemed a great idea at the time to book a week in Norfolk in the new year


Can you not got today/tonight?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can you not got today/tonight?



it's booked from Friday afternoon, and I'm working til Thursday as is Mrs21

we are both crossing fingers and checking and rechecking weather forecasts


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2010)

Hire a couple of snow mobiles and you'll be sorted


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 5, 2010)

starting to cloud over pretty serious in KT and feeling icy cold outside. it might melt by weekend marty? 

the lady in greggs tried to give me a cheese and onion pasty instead of the veg one that i'd asked for. she kept insisting she was right and i was wrong. then she realised she was wrong and i was right. so she gave me a luke warm veg one as retribution


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> starting to cloud over pretty serious in KT and feeling icy cold outside. it might melt by weekend marty?
> 
> the lady in greggs tried to give me a cheese and onion pasty instead of the veg one that i'd asked for. she kept insisting she was right and i was wrong. then she realised she was wrong and i was right. so she gave me a luke warm veg one as retribution



never cross the lady in greggs, have you learned nothing in life Paulie ?

I live in hope that i can't get to work for the next 3 days, and then there is an unseasonably hot thursday afternoon and everything melts


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2010)

Freezing...even in the library...getting hungry.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Freezing...even in the library...getting hungry.


be very careful if you go for a greggs pasty, is my advice...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> starting to cloud over pretty serious in KT and feeling icy cold outside. it might melt by weekend marty?
> 
> the lady in greggs tried to give me a cheese and onion pasty instead of the veg one that i'd asked for. she kept insisting she was right and i was wrong. then she realised she was wrong and i was right. so she gave me a luke warm veg one as retribution



She should have given you both as recompense!

I am feeling really coldy now - as well as cold - and quite sleepy. The floor by the radiator is looking very comfy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She should have given you both as recompense!
> 
> I am feeling really coldy now - as well as cold - and quite sleepy. The floor by the radiator is looking very comfy


yes, i feel quite sleepy, as well as the veg pasty, i had two home made rolls. got a meeting in 20 mins. might paint eyeballs on my eyelids and see if i can wing it....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Just a teeny, weeny bit in SW18 but the snow is coming down. 
Nothing that is going to settle any time soon but it is there. 

In other news I want to go home now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

40cm    http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article6976571.ece


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the lady in greggs tried to give me a cheese and onion pasty instead of the veg one that i'd asked for. she kept insisting she was right and i was wrong. then she realised she was wrong and i was right. so she gave me a luke warm veg one as retribution



Kitty really likes those veggie pasties. 
Like a kind of baby food much in a pastry.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 40cm    http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article6976571.ece



Forwarded to *EVERYONE* in the office


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2010)

Hendo just sent me a photo of the snowman he made in Cheadle.  I am jealous.    I am also worried I'm going to be asked to work tomorrow as I live in London and lots of people here don't.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

Tell them you have an appointment to frolic.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Drrrrraaaaaaagggggg......


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm going to break the law and have a cuppa.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2010)

Daughter just rang to say 'there's no fucking way' she's gonna attempt to get home, which is good, because I really wouldn't want her on a bus right now!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Daughter just rang to say 'there's no *fucking* way' she's gonna attempt to get home, which is good, because I really wouldn't want her on a bus right now!!



Ground her


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ground her



Heh - in our house, it's against the law NOT to swear


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

__~


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 5, 2010)

crisps


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

water


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 5, 2010)

it's like being in prison.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2010)

Cunt boss has just tried grassing me up to the MD for not doing work for her fast enough.  Fortunately for me it backfired in her face because I'd been doing more important stuff for him instead


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh.....
> 
> Corporate man just said that if there is snow can we ALL please work from home tomorrow



There is now talk of w*rk tomorrow  

Why must people play games?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 5, 2010)

The company who has recently fucked us off has now asked me to transfer all of the shit we did for them here, to them, there. I was about to start discussing it when I got a pm from a colleague saying 'TELL THEM TO FUCK RIGHT OFF CHAP' so hopefully I might not have to do all that nasty sstiw* after all 

*some stuff that isnt wrk


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Wooop... 

I am at a conference on Friday. 
This means leaving home around 10:00. 
Mooching round a hall smiling and laughing at wankers jokes. 
The day should end around 14:00 and back on sofa by 15:00 all being well.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2010)

Permission to work from home tomorrow.... let it snow dammit! (once I've got home) 

tara.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 40cm    http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article6976571.ece



heaviest snowfalls predicted for west of london - norfolk is east of london - is this a holiday save ?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Bye... 

See you in the drag (SNOW!!!) tomorrow


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a jobseeker! only took two days to sort out JSA this time


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> I'm a jobseeker! only took two days to sort out JSA this time



Nice, is that a record?
Have you seekes much today?

On the choo choo heading home now and watching the skies


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn lazy snow...
Went to bed and it was falling nicely, it must have stopped the moment we drew the curtain


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Go in feeling cold
Sit through meeting I hoped to avoid coz of snow 
Then the snow starts in time for the afternoon and the commute home. 
Shame really, snow is less fun in the dark.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like I'll get in to work fine... who knows about getting home though?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

looking good for the BT engineer, now i don't mind if he turns up at the end of  the 9-1 window heating is on, tea in hand, I'll see out the morning, no problem


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Looks like I'll get in to work fine... who knows about getting home though?



This is the thing.. 
Are you gonna cycle today 

We can work fine from home but work with two (married for a long time) chaps who _prefer_ being in the office to home so will struggle to work in their warm cars. Never mind, I suppose a Thurs/Fri could be a better day to be home.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know. The roads out the front look ok, but not sure what will happen later... my tyres don't do snow  might have to try getting the train.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't know. The roads out the front look ok, but not sure what will happen later... my tyres don't do snow  might have to try getting the train.



If the little snow that is there packs down to ice you might be bouncing off the pavement again babes. Also there is more (for what it is worth) forecast today and you know that it will wait till this afternoon... 

Although.... 

Fuck knows?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2010)

let the drag begin


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have waiting drag, even though by 8-1 visit window has just commenced


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Waiting for the delayed 07:07 train at Vauxhall. Is rammed here but found a seat in the waiting room under the heater.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't like starting my day like this... commuting on a train sucks. Only a today though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2010)

Working at home today, which is good as we have loads of snow in Maidenhead and more is fallling!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for the delayed 07:07 train at Vauxhall. Is rammed here but found a seat in the waiting room under the heater.



you won't want to leave  that prime location

one hour into the BT wait


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Still here but at the 'fuck this' point nearly. 
Tis funny and annoying watching people stressing and moaning.

Wait a moment, train coming!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

painless journey in the end, got a banana, porridge and weird substitute coffee... better start work.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still here but at the 'fuck this' point nearly.
> Tis funny and annoying watching people stressing and moaning.
> 
> Wait a moment, train coming!!!!!!



you've  been at the station how long? I'd have gone home


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

I reckon an hour.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I reckon an hour.



he loves the drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2010)

Morning all.  Just got in a little while ago to find that everyone else has given up attempting to get here


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you've  been at the station how long? I'd have gone home



Only did an hour and twenty mins. Decided I was packing off home at quarter past nine and a train bloody turns up. Will take a slow mooch to the office, think we will be doing a short day anyway. Never mind eh? 

Should have stayed home, could have got a couple of hours w*rk done by now.

Grrrrrr


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2010)

Haha - I'm stuck at home again!  No fucking WAY am I even attempting trying to navigate a way to work in that lot

Rang boss, he had that 'you're swinging the lead' sound in his voice, but you can't deny what's been all over the news Mr Dogshit Rainy Day   Sack me ya cunt


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

Morning Draggers, I'm just up and having coffee...it's still snowing here in Hackney...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2010)

Attempting to get in earlier.  At least with no one else in I don't have to pretend to be working


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Attempting to get in earlier.  At least with no one else in I don't have to pretend to be working



Did you make it in then? Nutter!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

BT engineer just rang, wasn't sure if he could make it, 'road conditions'  i'll give it an hour though, no point rushing in


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately.  Had I known everyone else was going to skive off I wouldn't have bothered


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2010)

Mr. QofG's can walk to work - he regrets moving to Maidenhead on days like this!






and nice hat mate! I think that deserves a snowball being thrown at it


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Attempting to get in earlier.  At least with no one else in I don't have to pretend to be working



you know the police could nick you for having all that snow on the bonnet

<call crimestoppers>


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2010)

Bloody hell - have just been called into work.    Have agreed because I have been told I can have Sunday night off instead, and I'll do anything to avoid a night shift.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Just rocked in, kettle is on 

The guy who called the 10:00 meeting (main reason we all came in really) is the only person not to have made it!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

might have a nice hot bath, put some music on, take my time getting in, not likely that BT will arrive - lazy fuckers


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you know the police could nick you for having all that snow on the bonnet
> 
> <call crimestoppers>



That was my lucky snowman


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> might have a nice hot bath, put some music on, take my time getting in, not likely that BT will arrive - lazy fuckers



Candles and Classic FM then?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> might have a nice hot bath, put some music on, take my time getting in, not likely that BT will arrive - lazy fuckers



Did you say they are due between 9 - 1?  In those instances, I always wait at least a full hour after the later time before making any kind of move towards going into work 

Mmmm, I am thoroughly enjoying my second snow day off.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Did you say they are due between 9 - 1?  In those instances, I always wait at least a full hour after the later time before making any kind of move towards going into work
> 
> Mmmm, I am thoroughly enjoying my second snow day off.



I'm not in a rush, I'll call BT in about an hour, even though I already know what they are going to say


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That was my lucky snowman



you ran over your lucky snowman?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Bloody hell - have just been called into work.    Have agreed because I have been told I can have Sunday night off instead, and I'll do anything to avoid a night shift.


At least you won't miss out on frolicking in the snow.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> At least you won't miss out on frolicking in the snow.



I've only had one proper day off in the last ten.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you ran over your lucky snowman?



Was trying to keep him warm on the bonnet, but it didn't really work


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Was trying to keep him warm on the bonnet, but it didn't really work



you are a caring snow parent


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I've only had one proper day off in the last ten.


 you got a run of days off coming up soon?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2010)

Am dressed, I feel like and resemble a michelin woman in red, I have mountain walking boots on too....I am about to waddle to college.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Am dressed, I feel like and resemble a michelin woman in red, I have mountain walking boots on too....I am about to waddle to college.



my walking boots are in the car, going to have to go and get them



in a bit


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nice, is that a record?
> Have you seekes much today?
> 
> On the choo choo heading home now and watching the skies



Well it's contributions based jobseekers so there's less faff than means-tested. I'm hoping I don't have to spend more than 6 months job seeking - it's getting boring already. 

Not much job seeking going on so far today - I'm watching 80s Doctor Who spin off K-9, A Girl's Best Friend 

http://www.doctorwho-episodes.com/k9-and-company-a-girls-best-friend/1461.html


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 6, 2010)

supposed to be starting at midday and doing late shift but late shift been cancelled due to weather so have been advised to stay at home today. ray!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Speaking to Turkish people who are not keen on the concept of 'VAT'  

Me: Sorry, it is not me, it is HMRC 
Turk: But Turkish people do not pay this 
Me: Sorry but it is the HMRC 
Turk: But Turkish people do not pay this 

Etc...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Speaking to Turkish people who are not keen on the concept of 'VAT'
> 
> Me: Sorry, it is not me, it is HMRC
> Turk: But Turkish people do not pay this
> ...



cut them a deal


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2010)

Cash in hand?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cut them a deal



nah.... 

I need a __~ to clear my head


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

freshly bathed , BT have just officially cancelled the appt, what time is it, about 12.30 

will go and get my walking boots from the car, and will pack waterproof trousers, just in case it is the long walk home later, when it all goes to pot


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Cash in hand?



May have been done


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> May have been done



offer your first born



just get the deal closed


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Right, Jimmy Turkey is happy and sorted out. 

We are all sitting here waiting to be the first to say 'what time are we calling it a day' and typing frantically. The selfish hope is that tomorrow is snowed off as I could do with a day indoors sorting life out. Then easy Friday (if at all) as I am supposed to be at a conference which will be a short day if I can still (be arsed to) travel there. Then the years work can _actually_ start on Monday...........


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> you got a run of days off coming up soon?



Was supposed to start today.    Never mind, hopefully will only have to work one day (Sat night) until next Wednesday, and have next weekend off.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 6, 2010)

jebus, remote email is a pain in the arse, i've been busier sitting at home than i would have been if i'd have gone to work!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Woop


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2010)

Finally done something productive... some invoicing for my freelance work.  Back to the internets now


----------



## Yetman (Jan 6, 2010)

Just took a quick look over the fields, absolutely stunning scenery 

If its like this tomorrow then I think it would be rude not to try a bit of 2cb with a walk in the woods, taking pictures and drinking mulled wine. Followed by Avatar in 3D at the imax....

Work is steady, lost my fucking work phone though....boss emailed me yesterday asking why I hadnt answered his voicemails


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 6, 2010)

fuck living so close to work.  no other fucked made it, basically.  cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Courgettes can fuck off


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

I've headed out, double hoodied, plus jacket,plus thermals, walking boots,have waterproof trousers in the bag, bring it on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've headed out, double hoodied, plus jacket,plus thermals, walking boots,have waterproof trousers in the bag, bring it on



Do you have a flask of coffee, some Kendal Mint cake, a foldaway shovel and a small child to deflect snowballs. If not I am not convinced of your chances!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've headed out, double hoodied, plus jacket,plus thermals, walking boots,have waterproof trousers in the bag, bring it on



If you're not posting again within the hour, shall we send out a search party?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Still snowy (like the dog from Tintin) out but not quite enough to evoke the panic required here.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

I hate my job  

I'm planning things now for a publication in August... I don't want to be here in August!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I hate my job
> 
> I'm planning things now for a publication in August... I don't want to be here in August!





Maybe it will snow till August?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2010)

The only other person to get here has gone off to rescue his car (he had to abandon it this morning), so I'm back on my own again now.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The only other person to get here has gone off to rescue his car (he had to abandon it this morning), so I'm back on my own again now.



Nick stuff


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Maybe it will snow till August?


If only! I really need to do work for a meeting tomorrow... I've lost all motivation I tell ya.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm okay people, on the bus


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nick stuff



I've liberated a stamp, but other than that there's fuck all worth having that'd fit in the car


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Whoops


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2010)

20 mins to go until lunch time....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2010)

lunch has come and gone


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> lunch has come and gone



This ^ ^ 

However I am not staying a second past 4pm today so not too bad really.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmmm......


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2010)

Quite enjoying being in on my own.

On iplayer at the moment and might have a nap shortly


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

__~ is the best I can manage with the other two malingerers here


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2010)

being sent home at 3.30


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> being sent home at 3.30


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Snow got heavy so legged it. 
At Putney now, first train cancelled, second and third delayed.
Looking good to be back near home before 5pm though. 
Pretty much ruled out work tomorrow. 
Week is pretty much done


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2010)

Had a text from my boss (who is snowed in in Surrey) saying that the MD had called her to say that work is closing at 3.00pm today and may not be open tomorrow.

Oh please, please, please please!!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm slightly worried about how I'm going to get home at 8pm.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm off at 4.  Don't think I'll be breaking my neck to get in on time tomorrow...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Barely no delay and nearly back the home postcode now. The snow seems to have eased now but still coming down near Oval. Work is a big fat no tomorrow, fuck that. Spent three and a half hours commuting and four and a half hours at a desk. I am not drinking this month so am not (in any way shape or form) about to dive in the pub


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2010)

busy afternoon - heading home at 5, wish me luck in the snow storm


----------



## Yetman (Jan 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Barely no delay and nearly back the home postcode now. The snow seems to have eased now but still coming down near Oval. Work is a big fat no tomorrow, fuck that. Spent three and a half hours commuting and four and a half hours at a desk. I am not drinking this month so am not (in any way shape or form) about to dive in the pub



Me neither. I was meant to go for a beer tonight but my mate lives in a hermits cave on the top of some hill so is snowed in. So I'm not going to go for a cheeky one with my new book. By the big fire. Close to the old man with the dog that I pretend is my own, just for a little bit sometimes.

No actually I'm fucking not, I spent ages last night making a stencil and tonight I'm gonna do the painting. I fucking am. Proper. If I finish it before 9pm then I'll let myself think about the fire and the dog and that again for a bit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

Another day, another fucking dollar... to cycle or not to cycle?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

I am not messing around with the commute and the shit today. 
Got four and a half hours work time yesterday (four with stopping for lunch) and can get that done here at home with less hassle. 
It is not too bad out there but yesterday was a pointless day.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Another day, another fucking dollar... to cycle or not to cycle?



NO Cycle! 


Morning all...am up and dressed, porridge for brekkie and first coffee for the day..


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2010)

gonna be latish , one day, then holiday time, although we may need to delay the drive by a day or two, depending on the roads, I'm all for going tomorrow, but mrs21 does not seem to like the idea of sleeping in the car, stuck in snow drift or on an icy road


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> NO Cycle!


Ok, on the bus to the docs  seen two cyclists and one unicyclist


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ok, on the bus to the docs  seen *two daredevil-showoffs and one mentalist*



Fixed it for you!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

i wish i was quick enough to take a pic of the mentalist! I'm hungry and my porridge is at work... boo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2010)

Had a text to say don't bother trying to get in today so I am not going to....oh it was from my boss btw rather than some random person!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2010)

Morning all. Was hoping for another day on my own but some of the other have made it in, unfortunately


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Not spoken to anyone at w*rk yet. 
Will call soon and let them know I am not there in case they had not noticed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad I am not in tbh as I feel like shit! Achy and coldy. I may retire to bed in a while


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Nobody bothered going in to the office which is nice 

Have plenty of w*rk to do but also think some time will be dedicated to the January flat empty and pack.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Poor Kittyp  

School closed due to black ice and dangerous travel conditions but all staff told to come in??!?!? 
Her headmaster is a prick 98.7% of the time.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

made it in via bus and tube, very slippery pavements, KT tube station so busy they weren't letting people onto the platforms so riotous crowd gathered at the gates. 

had coffee and pan au raisin, feeling very drowsy after being awake half the night with sore shoulder....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> riotous crowd gathered at the gates



This bemuses me 

At Vauxhall yesterday people were shouting at the SWT staff. Couple got really nasty and the BTP had a word with them. I know that commuting is not a fun thing but when the weather is fucked why get stressed. I tend to find that this is a good time to slow down, get a coffee or something.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2010)

Have gone back to bed having taken a couple of paracetmol stylee tablets. I am hoping this is just a cold but am fearing flu


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

innit. they're holding back the crowds cos the platforms are overcrowded and unsafe, because so many people trying to use tubes cos of the weather. and some poor LT guy is getting dog's abuse for (1) keeping them safe and (2) because of weather conditions that aren't anything to do with him....


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 7, 2010)

Job-seeking done for today... dog fed... what to do with the rest of the day?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> what to do with the rest of the day?



I am thinking this too.
Have many, many chores backed up. 

So far I am thinking: 

Wash up 
Do load of washing
Take rubbish out
Take recycling out
Pack up a big bag for the charity shop 
Bag up all coppers and change 
Pick up my parcel from the post office 
Take charity bag to Barnardos 
Pop to Tesco and run the coins through their machine 
Get some bread, milk, washing powder and something for dinner
Start clearing out some cupboards 
Make dinner


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2010)

Noone from work has called me yet so I am assuming I have the day off.  Well I'm supposed to be off, ifyswim.  Working an extra day yesterday means I am working two days in the next ten.  Woo!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Had a text to say don't bother trying to get in today so I am not going to....oh it was from my boss btw rather than some random person!



I'm going send you the sane text everyday forever!  Possibility we won't drive to Norfolk, NT have said we can book another week if we can't make it there.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Jonathan Ross has decided not to go in too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

Need any boxes badgers? 

Hope it is just a cold queeny... get yourself tucked up and warm.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Need any boxes?



Oh......YES!!! 

This weekend we have a fair bit to do round the place so will swing by and take them off your hands at some point if that is cool? My dad dug us out a load more crates (of all shapes and sizes) but we have no big crates/boxes.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have gone back to bed having taken a couple of paracetmol stylee tablets. I am hoping this is just a cold but am fearing flu



  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Time to dress yet?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2010)

Bugger

Made it in today.  Spent a good while yesterday digging my car out, and salting around the wheels, and still took 10 minutes of fucking about going back and forth trying to get some purchase on our road

Two tenants in - that's it!!  I'll be bloody lucky to make it back out again as well, given I've parked in snow


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> Job-seeking done for today... dog fed... what to do with the rest of the day?



Go for a winter walk

Check out prospectii at colleges, in case of career change

Read, read, read

Nap

Eat, lots

Practice fire-making skills, from scratch, in case gas goes off

Learn to knit

Get drunk

Start a diary


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Time to dress yet?



Mebbe.  Have just had breakfast and need to do my exercises.   We've decided to go to the cinema this afternoon.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> We've decided to go to the cinema this afternoon.



That is a nice choice 
What are you going to see then? 

Okay, last smoke then upwardly mobile!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2010)

Just been out to help one of the director's try and get his BMW into the car park.  He gave up and left it on the road instead


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am thinking this too.
> Have many, many chores backed up.
> 
> So far I am thinking:
> ...



All sounds good! 



sojourner said:


> Go for a winter walk
> 
> Check out prospectii at colleges, in case of career change
> 
> ...



Yesterday was a wash out - I was going to go to the library but the snow forced me and bf to spend the day in the pub instead... so today I'm going to redouble my efforts and get to the library. I need to start reading before my brain turns to mush!

Also need to sort finances - have told the union I'm unemployed so they're suspending my subs, and cancelled gym membership... still transferring bank stuff to an alternative account...

If I stop to think about it I'm actually quite busy!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't.....get......dressed


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> Also need to sort finances - have told the union I'm unemployed so they're suspending my subs, and cancelled gym membership... still transferring bank stuff to an alternative account...



Have to do a bit of this too. 
Am planning to spread the (little) money about a bit. 
Gonna open an account with Tridos at some point. 
Waiting till we move to save hassle though


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am thinking this too.
> Have many, many chores backed up.
> 
> So far I am thinking:
> ...



That all sounds like more effort than going to work.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That is a nice choice
> What are you going to see then?
> 
> Okay, last smoke then upwardly mobile!



Not much on at the Ritzy, so Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Not much on at the Ritzy, so *Sherlock Holmes*.



 indeed....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> That all sounds like more effort than going to work.



So far I am about 1% done with this


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have to do a bit of this too.
> Am planning to spread the (little) money about a bit.
> Gonna open an account with Tridos at some point.



That looks good but I'm stuck with my existing accounts - nobody will take me as a new customer because of my credit rating  Luckily I've got an old account with Nationwide (from the 80s!) which is somehow still active, so I'm transferring all payments across to it from my Lloyds account, which is linked to an unpaid credit card. Once I've extracted myself from the bank's grip on my finances I'll let them know I'm out of work and they need to set up a payment plan for the credit card.

And there was £13.02p balance still in the old account - get in!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Right, I am off to the post office


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> but the snow forced me and bf to spend the day in the pub instead...



Heheh - ace justification, see?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh......YES!!!
> 
> This weekend we have a fair bit to do round the place so will swing by and take them off your hands at some point if that is cool? My dad dug us out a load more crates (of all shapes and sizes) but we have no big crates/boxes.


Got nowt on, so please come and get em 



Ms T said:


> Not much on at the Ritzy, so Sherlock Holmes.


Robert Downey Jr though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Bloody lethal on the side roads/pavements
Nice stroll to the shop though and did a good deed  

I was slipping all over the shop even in my walking boots but saw a guy who was blind walking along with a stick!!!! Fucking madman and was in his 50/60s I would guess. I was not in any rush so shot over the road to see if I could help him. Turned out he only lived twenty yards away and was pretty freaked. Turns out he was just walking to Tesco to get milk and a Cornish pasty!!! So I marched him home, strolled up to Tesco and got him his goods and delivered them to him. Daft git wanted to give me a fiver for my 'effort' which entailed a 10 minute round trip. Nice chap and feel like the day has been useful now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bloody lethal on the side roads/pavements
> Nice stroll to the shop though and did a good deed
> 
> I was slipping all over the shop even in my walking boots but saw a guy who was blind walking along with a stick!!!! Fucking madman and was in his 50/60s I would guess. I was not in any rush so shot over the road to see if I could help him. Turned out he only lived twenty yards away and was pretty freaked. Turns out he was just walking to Tesco to get milk and a Cornish pasty!!! So I marched him home, strolled up to Tesco and got him his goods and delivered them to him. Daft git wanted to give me a fiver for my 'effort' which entailed a 10 minute round trip. Nice chap and feel like the day has been useful now.


can you get me a pasty as well please? i really fancy one and i can't get out until 2 today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

a cheese and onion one?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> can you get me a pasty as well please? i really fancy one and i can't get out until 2 today



Fuck off, I do one good deed a year 



BiddlyBee said:


> a cheese and onion one?



Nah, proper Cornish


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

*List Update*

Wash up 
Do load of washing
*Take rubbish out*
Take recycling out
Pack up a big bag for the charity shop 
Bag up all coppers and change 
*Pick up my parcel from the post office *
Take charity bag to Barnardos 
Pop to Tesco and run the coins through their machine 
Get some bread, milk, washing powder and something for dinner
Start clearing out some cupboards 
Make dinner

16.6% acheived so far


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

was trying to be funny, asking Paulie if he wanted a cheese noinion pasty


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> was trying to be funny, asking Paulie if he wanted a cheese noinion pasty



Just coddling ya babes


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2010)

have to decide by tomorrow, whether to go to norfolk or not, i'm off tomorrow anyway, if it isn't feasible, I'll be back at work on Monday, when i should be sitting near a log fire, drinking wine 

<shakes fist at the weather>


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay, phase two is underway... 

Washed up, bagged up recycling and got a solid amount for the charity shop. 
Donating all the clothes that I simply never wear. 
Looking at my remaining wardrobe makes me realise what a boring fucker I am when it comes to clothes!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

This day just keeps on giving  
Got my DVDs (ordered 11/12/09) through the door just now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> was trying to be funny, asking Paulie if he wanted a cheese noinion pasty


he told me to fuck off!!!! 

anyway, cheese and vegetable is more my style...nom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2010)

Had a sleep and been downstairs for food and tea. Now back in bed, still feeling rotten but am warm and cosy and happy with that


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2010)

Leaving at 4 again


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2010)

Just applied for a balance transfer on my credit card

Wonder if the fact I've only been working for this company since October will affect the outcome?  It is a virgin one, and I have been with them for years at home...


----------



## Voley (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm meant to see the DSS tomorrow to sign on and have an inevitably tedious 'Back To Work' session. 







But right now the buses aren't running because of the snow and don't look like they will be tomorrow either. With Xmas New year and now the snow I'll have gone two months without setting foot in a JobCentre by the time I sign on next.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 7, 2010)

We seem to have a pooing ghost in the building. The bloke's bog stinks, and yet no-one's been near it for the last few hours. 

Also, the website I was using seems to have crashed, which is going to be my excuse to go home and do some writing.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 7, 2010)

I've just put a holding fee on a new house, freeze no more shall I!

Its in a bit of a rougher area (well, at the moment I'm in a postcard village full of yokels) but the folk seem ok and the house is much bigger and normaller compared to my little cottage, but hey, normality beckons and who am I to deny its inevitable hold over me. 3 beds as well, well, 2 beds and a studio  I painted the fucking basement floor last night trying to spray a simple rose outline, spent the next 30 mins fucking it up and trying to get back where I started from, which I did and it WASNT EVEN AS GOOD AS THE FIRST TIME ffs I know you dont need to hear this shit BUT IT PISSED ME RIGHT OFF


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2010)

probably not going on holiday now, will decide tomorrow



not that anyone on here cares 


sniff


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

I care marty! I care! 

Are the roads just all looking a bit too shit to travel?


And yay to a new pad yets!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I care marty! I care!
> 
> Are the roads just all looking a bit too shit to travel?
> 
> ...



my faith in humanity is restored -  yep, roads look a bit shit, not sure if there will be an improvement tomorrow 

shakes fist again at the weather


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

boo! 

will you go into work and take the time off another time, or sit at home in your pants instead?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2010)

That's a shame, Marty.  Didn't East Anglia cop it pretty badly on the snow front last night?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2010)

I am pleased to report that Sherlock Holmes was utter tosh, but very enjoyable.  And if you've got a thing about Robert Downey Jnr, you should definitely go and see it, Bee.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

*claps hands* 



how can anyone not?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *claps hands*
> 
> 
> 
> how can anyone not?



He's very good in it - camps it up big time.  And you get to see him with his shirt off, not that that would infuence you in any way, obv.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> boo!
> 
> will you go into work and take the time off another time, or sit at home in your pants instead?



sit in my pants tomorrow obvs, it's looking like we are going in early feb instead 


Ms T said:


> That's a shame, Marty.  Didn't East Anglia cop it pretty badly on the snow front last night?



I think so, even if we somehow made it, we'd be stuck in the cottage and unable to get anywhere else, at least until tuesday/weds and we're due to come back on Friday - hoping that Feb is a milder month


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2010)

Morning  looking forward to being back on the bike today, but not to work. 

Only a couple of weeks til your hols then marty  enjoy the day in your pants/longjohns/duvet.


----------



## Voley (Jan 8, 2010)

Woohoo! Still no buses running in West Cornwall = no boring jobcentre restart thingy! 

<goes back to bed>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2010)

Had a text last night telling me the big boss is worried about my getting in because of the ice and my somrtimes wobbly legs so I am allowed to stay at home 

Feel a bit guilty but as Mr. QofG's fell over yesterday coming home (and hurt his bottom  oh sorry ) and says the pavements into town/the train station are treacherous I am glad. Also though I feel much better than yesterday I am still a bit sniffly/coldy

Not sure what to do with myself now .... I could clean the bathroom....yeah right!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Morning  looking forward to being back on the bike today, but not to work.
> 
> Only a couple of weeks til your hols then marty  enjoy the day in your pants/longjohns/duvet.



aye, just about to have some bacon and egg  we just cancelled this week's booking, heading out there in about 3 weeks when it will surely be tropical in norfolk


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 8, 2010)

Morning!..... despite icy pavements in the back streets the main road and pavements are clear....I'm off to college in a bit.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 8, 2010)

london's better than norfolk marty, honest


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> aye, just about to have some bacon and egg  we just cancelled this week's booking, heading out there in about 3 weeks when it will surely be tropical in norfolk



Oh that's good, at least you can still go even if it is a couple of weeks late.

I am freezing here today. Think I need to get the duvet down


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 8, 2010)

Morning all, a crisp -7 here this morning.  Annoying boss has struggled in despite making vague threats last night about working from home today


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2010)

Morning motherfockers

Will the real Yetman please stand up, please stand up, please stand up?  

Marty - at least it's still gonna happen, and you are getting to eat bacon and eggs (I would kill for bacon and eggs right now)

queeny - reSULT 

I have very little work to do, so will be working on a story for a mate, in between posting here, and sneaking reads of a new book I've just had delivered


----------



## Ms T (Jan 8, 2010)

Morning all.  Another day off for me today.   Am wondering what to do with myself.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2010)

bacon and eggs were lovely now have to go and give  the garage some money to pay for the service I had done, in preparation for the holiday  still he's on the corner of our road, I just dropped the keys off to him on Wednsday, he dropped the car back, it looks like I've been intrepid and driven in these harsh conditions, as there is no snow on my car, and plenty of snow on the pussies who haven't been out driving


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 8, 2010)

I bet Gunther is loving it, proper Germanic weather!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> queeny - reSULT


Why did I read that as reSLUT 



Ms T said:


> Morning all.  Another day off for me today.   Am wondering what to do with myself.


Bake me a cake?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I bet Gunther is loving it, proper Germanic weather!



he's only driven a few hundred yards since it started!, he seems eager to get out , might have a little drive this afternoon, he was SO looking forward to a long drive to Norfolk, he needs his exercise


----------



## Voley (Jan 8, 2010)

Just found out I've got a job interview Monday. Over the phone. Anyone done one of these before? I suppose you get a full interview if you get through that stage or summat.

Anyhow, it's only a 15 grand a year job but its permanent. And Jesus do I need to get paid bad right now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 8, 2010)

g'luck nvp, never done a phone interview but i would imagine you'll need to try and make sure that there isn't anything around to distract you whilst it's going on, so make sure that you're dressed, sat at the table and have a pen and paper handy.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2010)

whoops


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2010)

NVP said:


> Just found out I've got a job interview Monday. Over the phone. Anyone done one of these before? I suppose you get a full interview if you get through that stage or summat.
> 
> Anyhow, it's only a 15 grand a year job but its permanent. And Jesus do I need to get paid bad right now.



I did a phone interview years ago, it was for selling ad space, so they wanted to see my phone technique i guess, I had to sell imaginary stuff to them over the phone, I was much more successful selling imaginary stuff than I was selling actual ad space when I started the job tbf


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 8, 2010)

overslept? 

nice one NVP, not done a phone interview either, but Paulie's advice seems sound.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> g'luck nvp, never done a phone interview but i would imagine you'll need to try and make sure that there isn't anything around to distract you whilst it's going on, so make sure that you're dressed, sat at the table and have a pen and paper handy.



naked, with sex toys hanging about is a better option imo


----------



## Voley (Jan 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I did a phone interview years ago, it was for selling ad space, so they wanted to see my phone technique i guess, I had to sell imaginary stuff to them over the phone, I was much more successful selling imaginary stuff than I was selling actual ad space when I started the job tbf



Yeah it's for a job in a callcentre so I'd imagine the main idea is to get a feel for your telephone manner. It's only 15 minutes or so, they said. No sales with this one, thank fuck.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> g'luck nvp, never done a phone interview but i would imagine you'll need to try and make sure that there isn't anything around to distract you whilst it's going on, so make sure that you're dressed, sat at the table and have a pen and paper handy.



^ excellent advice

best of luck NVP


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2010)

NVP said:


> Yeah it's for a job in a callcentre so I'd imagine the main idea is to get a feel for your telephone manner. It's only 15 minutes or so, they said. No sales with this one, thank fuck.



All they want to hear is that you are competent on the phone. We used to do telephone interviews as a tester before face to face interviews. Just used to ask a series of questions to see how people reacted and how they sounded. No point sitting down and wasting time interviewing someone for a call centre who can't string a sentence together. 

Personally I ask people mostly about themselves or to describe their previous roles/experiences. If someone can't talk confidently about who they are or what they (claim on their CV) have been doing then likely they are a no. 

I enjoy interviewing people


----------



## Voley (Jan 8, 2010)

I shall follow all of Paulie's advice except the bit about being dressed.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> naked, with sex toys hanging about is a better option imo



No sex toys but I got my previous job on a telephone interview lying in a bed naked and drunk.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2010)

NVP said:


> I shall follow all of Paulie's advice except the bit about being dressed.



and imagine the interviewer is naked too, that always helps


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No sex toys but I got my previous job on a telephone interview lying in a bed naked and drunk.


i worked with someone who did a telephone advice line and he revealed that he used to answer the calls whilst lying in bed naked!  he thought it was fine but one caller did actually end up pulling him up on where he was and what he was doing somehow....so don't fiddle with your bits when you get nervous nvp, cos they'll know you know


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2010)

i like to think that everyone who posts on urban , posts nekkid


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2010)

Grrr.  Our office manager has reneged on our deal and I have to work Sunday night as well as tonight.  I am


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2010)

Damn the Saturday night drag Ms T


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Damn the Saturday night drag Ms T



It's shit, made more shit by the fact that the Victoria line was closed tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2010)

Saw that at Vauxhall.
Is it planned engineering thing?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes.  Only Sat, thank God so will not be enraged even further on my way home in the morning.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2010)

blergh!!!  have to go to work, should be on holiday, but had to reschedule to the end of the month because of the snow


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning...looks like the middle of the night outside...very dark.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2010)

Feel for you marty  keep thinking of February eh. Not looking forward to today at all... still not quite at work either


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning all.  Looks like it's going to be a full house today, so last weeks peace has definitely gone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2010)

Brrrr...cold in here today but we are all in. Train was busy but fine, bus was busy but cold, pavements in the Head a nightmare to walk on!!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm still fuckan freezo man 

Had to get up at 7am today for work, started it at 7.30 then got told I dont need to do it.  At least I get to turn my computer off early today 

Antidrugs January was put on hold over the weekend, wasted a shitload of time really, will try to avoid in future


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2010)

No-one elses Monday dragging like fuck? I'm stuck on my work waiting on other people, and could really do with this evening course being put off til tomorrow 

On a brighter note... message from stells.... 







with love 

(especially for you badgers )


x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2010)

Huh huh - good pic 

Dragging here too. And I'm still cold


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2010)

*shakes fist*

bloody trains!  couldn't get the 8.28 this morning, as they helpfully put on a 4 carriage train instead of the normal 8 carriages - so it was rammed by the time it got to us freezing commuters on the station platform, about 3 people managed to squeee on, it was 10 minutes late as well, and we had to wait another 10 minutes for the next one, which was 8 carraiges and I did get a seat


but  that's not the point


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2010)

bit quiet on the drag today


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2010)

Not in office today. 
Feeling really crap, lazy and grumpy.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not in office today.
> Feeling really crap, lazy and grumpy.



i'm in the office, feeling lazy and grumpy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i'm in the office, feeling lazy and grumpy


me too marty, me too. I might have a chocolate biscuit, there are some in reception.


----------



## Voley (Jan 11, 2010)

Went alright, I think, that phone interview. I was a bit nervous and I jabber when I'm nervous so I probably sounded like I was on crystal meth a bit but apart from that, I answered the questions OK I reckon.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2010)

NVP said:


> Went alright, I think, that phone interview. I was a bit nervous and I jabber when I'm nervous so I probably sounded like I was on crystal meth a bit but apart from that, I answered the questions OK I reckon.



were you naked?


----------



## Voley (Jan 11, 2010)

And on crystal meth.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Meh, meh, meh!!! 

Still feeling crap but going to office. Could not get off to sleep easily last night and then woke myself up at 02:30 with a nasty (but nonsensical) bad dream. Managed to get back to sleep about 03:00 I think and alarm went off at 06:00 

Never mind, it will get better once I get going (keep thinking this) and tonight will be a very early night.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor Badgers!!! 

I am up...first coffee and all that...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2010)

Morning all.  Already wishing it was 5


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2010)

Off out now...drag on folks


----------



## Voley (Jan 12, 2010)

God I hope I get this job. I get £120 JSA tomorrow and fifty quid of it's gone on Direct Debits already. 35 quid a week for the next fortnight.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

NVP said:


> 35 quid a week for the next fortnight.



That is a bit tough mate. 
Done your budget for the fortnight?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2010)

NVP said:


> God I hope I get this job. I get £120 JSA tomorrow and fifty quid of it's gone on Direct Debits already. 35 quid a week for the next fortnight.



I really don't think I could live on the dole now.  Used to be able to, but not with the amount of DDs I have now.  

When do you hear about the job?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2010)

Grrrr

I can see I am going to spend the entire day doing ninja kicks on the front door, because cunts keep leaving it open, with an arctic wind blasting through it straight onto me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2010)

Lock the cunts out?


----------



## Voley (Jan 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That is a bit tough mate.
> Done your budget for the fortnight?



Yeah. It doesn't add up. Already cancelled all luxuries. (Fuck me Lovefilm don't half spam the hell out of you when you leave them)



sojourner said:


> When do you hear about the job?



Couple of weeks, they said. None of my temp agencies have got anything right now because of weather and various other things.

Pretty dire, really. Still, I'm not gonna starve. I've got a roof over my head. Could be worse.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm dragging at home today.  Working tomorrow.  Didn't sleep very well (I am all over the place after nights) and feel a bit rubbish.  Nothing exciting on the agenda other than a trip to Lidl, probably.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Already the 12th of Jan and I still can't get back in routine. Lost a couple of snow days to mess with body clock but still really struggling. Tired all the time, most unlike me and a tad annoying....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2010)

Had a good night's sleep but still feel rather bleurgh - my train is wierd at the moment, virtually no regulars but absolutely packed. I wonder if the trains from Oxford are still disrupted and so there are more people getting on mine. My trian, mine I tell you!!!! I don't like disruption


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2010)

I read somewhere that some train carriages had been damaged by the weather so trains were shorter than normal and so more packed.  Or something.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I'm dragging at home today.  Working tomorrow.  Didn't sleep very well (I am all over the place after nights) and feel a bit rubbish.  Nothing exciting on the agenda other than a trip to Lidl, probably.


Let us know if there are any good deals on


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2010)

hi all, first day back this week as couldn't make it yesterday due to sickness. this year isn't starting with a bang, or the time off was too good cos am finding it all very difficult to find the energy and motivation i have to say...


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Let us know if there are any good deals on



I'm trying to work out if it's even open tbh.  Drove past last night and it looks like a building site.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, okay.... 

Am bucking up since my earlier post. 
Back in the saddle with a million things to do and am reading proofs for new business cards


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hi all, first day back this week as couldn't make it yesterday due to sickness. this year isn't starting with a bang, or the time off was too good cos am finding it all very difficult to find the energy and motivation i have to say...



First day blues - not good is it?

I've gone and left my fucking already-baked spud in the fridge at home.  This means I am going to have to BUY some lunch


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> First day blues - not good is it?
> 
> I've gone and left my fucking already-baked spud in the fridge at home.  This means I am going to have to BUY some lunch


it's not first day blues tho sojjy, i was back all last week already. i forgot my mobile phone today (which may be a good thing in fact).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2010)

Am in a computer room in the college...library still cosed for exams....it is soooooooooooooo cold in here I am typing in gloves...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've gone and left my fucking already-baked spud in the fridge at home.  This means I am going to have to BUY some lunch



Me too (not a fucking already-baked spud) but still have to BUY some lunch 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's not first day blues tho sojjy, i was back all last week already.



Back on the 04th and 05th 
Left early on the snowy 06th
Snowed off again on the 07th
Not in office on the 08th
Not in office on the 11th 
Back in office on the 12th 

All out of kilter here......


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's not first day blues tho sojjy, i was back all last week already. i forgot my mobile phone today (which may be a good thing in fact).


Ah - didn't realise.  Oh well, work is still shit 



Badgers said:


> Me too (not a fucking already-baked spud) but still have to BUY some lunch



But I NEVER buy lunch!  This is wrong.  But it was quite nice - bacon and egg barm, with a runny yolk, and brown sauce


----------



## pootle (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello draggers!

Hope you're all well - ain't got time to read the thread, but I bring a message, and love from 53tIIa 

http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric....orge-Michael/B3E797D6856FA7314825686A00227482


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> But I NEVER buy lunch!  This is wrong.  But it was quite nice - bacon and egg barm, with a runny yolk, and brown sauce



Padawan learner popped to the sarnie shop. 
Nice big wholemeal baguette with meatballs, boiled eggs, salad and mayo


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2010)

That sounds like a meal in a baguette Badgers 

The Incredibles is on iPlayer... I wonder if I can watch it all at work this afternoon?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The Incredibles is on iPlayer... I wonder if I can watch it all at work this afternoon?



I liked it.... 

There is another cheery film on there too?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2010)

I have seen it before, I'm just hating work and have loads of it to do.

Cheery?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2010)

drove in today, managed to lose my weekly travel card about an hour after I bought it yesterday  and they don't replace weekly ones, couldn't face going in again and seeing the same bloke and buying another weekly one, I think i dropped it on the bus, hopefully a person with limited funds found it, and gets free travel for a week out of it  

and I'm buying weekly as I'm off on holiday (hopefully) in 3 weeks so not worth buying the monthly, although had I lost a monthly one, I could have got a replacement for a small fee  

still...payday this week


----------



## Voley (Jan 12, 2010)

Agency say there's more chance of me getting work if I get a CRB check. It's going to cost me £36. That's this week's food money gone, then. I've got to laugh or I'd fucking weep.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2010)

Hands are now warm as have relocatted to the library...now my breasts are cold... Thank god for pashminas.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2010)

NVP said:


> Agency say there's more chance of me getting work if I get a CRB check. It's going to cost me £36. That's this week's food money gone, then. I've got to laugh or I'd fucking weep.


You have to pay for the CRB check? That's a bit cheeky.



Rutita1 said:


> Hands are now warm as have relocatted to the library...now my breasts are cold... Thank god for pashminas.


Hands on boobs.. everything is warm


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2010)

NVP said:


> Agency say there's more chance of me getting work if I get a CRB check. It's going to cost me £36. That's this week's food money gone, then. I've got to laugh or I'd fucking weep.



shit, I didn't have to pay to get a crb check done - the employer paid - and surely it's worth the agency paying for it, they'll get it back when they score you a gig


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

I would be too scared to get a CRB done, it would remind me of my past sins


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hands on boobs.. everything is warm




best advice this decade


----------



## kittyP (Jan 12, 2010)

Your employer will only pay for a CRB if they are your employer. 
If your unemployed, paying for your own CRB _might_ help your chances of getting employed (more if you might take temp work as a temp employer will probably expect you to have your own) but only if your sure that you will only work in the one borough. 
They only cover the borough you had it done in. If you want to work in another borough you have to pay for another one. 
Shit innit.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

NVP said:


> Agency say there's more chance of me getting work if I get a CRB check. It's going to cost me £36. That's this week's food money gone, then. I've got to laugh or I'd fucking weep.



You are on JSA right? 

There is a chance that they main offer you a loan or possibly even pay for this if it improved your chances. Have you asked them?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Your employer will only pay for a CRB if they are your employer.


Not sure if that's quite right... I've had two done by people who aren't my employers and not had to pay for them (was a few years ago).


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Heading into the 2-3pm window now people.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Your employer will only pay for a CRB if they are your employer.
> If your unemployed, paying for your own CRB _might_ help your chances of getting employed (more if you might take temp work as a temp employer will probably expect you to have your own) but only if your sure that you will only work in the one borough.
> They only cover the borough you had it done in. If you want to work in another borough you have to pay for another one.
> Shit innit.



they weren't my employer when they paid for it, they had only provisionally offered me the job pending  the crb check 

I guess employers won't do the check for temps


----------



## kittyP (Jan 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not sure if that's quite right... I've had two done by people who aren't my employers and not had to pay for them (was a few years ago).



OK, sorry, I was going on Marty saying his was paid for by his employers. 
I was being a bit flippant. 
I meant seeing as NVP doesn't currently have a job, his employer wont pay for it as he doesn't currently have one. 

Most places that require a CRB are very use to paying for them when they employ someone though


----------



## kittyP (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry. I am in pain, grumpy and not explaining myself very well.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 12, 2010)

I got a crb a while back when I was teachin da yoot and it was clean as a nut, which was nice 

Seems certain things after certain times arent mentioned


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Tis not a major milestone but I think I am on 24k day today. 
Will finally quit once I reach 25k


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2010)

eh? quit? dragging is not for quitters


----------



## kittyP (Jan 12, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I got a crb a while back when I was teachin da yoot and it was clean as a nut, which was nice
> 
> Seems certain things after certain times arent mentioned



It is odd and they do seem to be quite inconsistent it what they through up.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Sorry. I am in pain, grumpy and not explaining myself very well.


Doesn't sound good.

*backs away*


----------



## kittyP (Jan 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Doesn't sound good.
> 
> *backs away*


----------



## aqua (Jan 12, 2010)

a new year - can I join this thread this year please?

*stares at clock*

*dreams of gin and chocolate*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

What has happened to the fabric of time?


----------



## aqua (Jan 12, 2010)

it's no longer enough compared to fleece


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2010)

Will we hit 500 today?  Looking unlikely atm


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tis not a major milestone but I think I am on 24k day today.
> Will finally quit once I reach 25k



I think I may have said that, eons ago


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2010)

i want to go home.

and i want to go home now.


----------



## aqua (Jan 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i want to go home.
> 
> and i want to go home now.


this


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2010)

aqua said:


> this


yep, in fact i am going home, my side is so sore now that i need to have some rest.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yep, in fact i am going home, my side is so sore now that i need to have some rest.



have you been laughing a lot ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have you been laughing a lot ?



Or got stigmata


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Or got stigmata



we must WORSHIP him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we must WORSHIP him



* Goes off to get some palm leaves and foot ointment *


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> * Goes off to get some palm leaves and foot ointment *



you can be mary magdalene

I'll have to pick one of the 12


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori has left the building to taste the (cold/wet) free air people...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Paulie Tandoori has left the building to taste the (cold/wet) free air people...



he is going to die for our sins 


but then he will be back


Hurrah!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

We will eat eggs to celebrate this


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2010)

Wet? Is it raining?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We will eat eggs to celebrate this



and on his birthday we will buy a tree and decorate it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2010)

He'll re-appear in the stationary cupboard on Sunday.

Into the last half hour now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wet? Is it raining?



Drizzled a bit here in the holy city of SW18 but stopped quickly. 
Is pretty grey out there, really got dark suddenly and temperature has just dropped noticeably too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2010)

Has god bloody cold! 

Just over 20mins...c'mon, don't make this drag!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure what time I am away today...

Got too used to the early December finishes


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2010)

2 minutes to go and then home for a glass of posh french red wine and a spliff or 3 while tea's cooking


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Bye, Bye, Bye.... 

Lock up, lights out, wee and commuting time!!!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm STILL W)ORKING AND HAVE BEEN ALL DAY my backs killing I've had no lunch and I'm STILL FUCKING HERE BEAVERING AWAY AND NOT IN THE SEXY SENSE. IN THE SHIT SENSE. THE REALLY SHIT ITS STILL NOT ENDED AND WONT BE ANY TIME SOON SENSE  

Its either up or fucking down here.........whatever the hell that means


----------



## Numbers (Jan 12, 2010)

Yetman said:


> W)ORKING


Yay for W)ORKING, I might try to some w)ork tomorrow.  Is it easy)?


----------



## Voley (Jan 12, 2010)

Hadn't thought about asking the DSS to pay for the CRB check. Will give it a go, ta. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2010)

NVP said:


> Hadn't thought about asking the DSS to pay for the CRB check. Will give it a go, ta. Can't hurt to ask.



Know someone who got an interview clothing allowance (not loan) recently. Was Burton vouchers but enough to get the job done and some. I think that the only restriction may be the length of time you are claiming, might just be for longer claims? 

Never hurts to ask though does it? Tell them that you have this advice from X agency and it could speed up your return to gainful employ? The DSS _should_ see sense and help you back into work to their benefit. Ask them for £50 for coke to help with interview nerves too, jobs a good un.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Know someone who got an interview clothing allowance (not loan) recently. Was Burton vouchers but enough to get the job done and some. I think that the only restriction may be the length of time you are claiming, might just be for longer claims?
> 
> Never hurts to ask though does it? Tell them that you have this advice from X agency and it could speed up your return to gainful employ? The DSS _should_ see sense and help you back into work to their benefit. Ask them for £50 for coke to help with interview nerves too, jobs a good un.





But seriously. Do ask them. The worst is that they say no, then you tell us, then we all have a rant and work out how to get the fuckers strung up for their lack of social support.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2010)

marty21;10182314]have you been laughing a lot ?[/QUOTE]nah said:


> he is going to die for our sins
> 
> 
> but then he will be back
> ...


i _am_ the resurrection


----------



## Yetman (Jan 12, 2010)

Numbers said:


> Yay for W)ORKING, I might try to some w)ork tomorrow.  Is it easy)?



Its w)orse than normal work mate, the w)orst kinda w)ork there is )

Jesus now my fuckin s_pork w)ont F/eckin w)ork W)HAT THE H.ELL I$ G,OIn?g O-N I2093N THI^S S)HIT?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Its w)orse than normal work mate, the w)orst kinda w)ork there is )
> 
> Jesus now my fuckin s_pork w)ont F/eckin w)ork W)HAT THE H.ELL I$ G,OIn?g O-N I2093N THI^S S)HIT?


yetman in meltdown?! 

be lucky old son....^/)she^et£


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

More snow


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

It has come down pretty heavy here!!!
Not left for w*rk yet, really need to get going soon though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2010)

Morning all 

Thought of the day has arrive in my inbox earlier than usual...



> The daily grind of hard work gets a person polished.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

Are we all feeling polished today? 
I feel more lazy and cold than polished.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> More snow



 Yeah I am not best pleased  either...it's just annoying now!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I feel more lazy and cold than polished.


I concur. 

I also had a slight panic this morning as I was the first in and it was still dark outside so I thought it'd come to work an hour early!  Fortunately not though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah I am not best pleased  either...it's just annoying now!


I cycled in... the snow was like someone pricking my face with pins  the boy said it's getting heavier at home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2010)

Working at home today - was going to have a wander into Maidenhead this morning but it's snowing too much


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

Pretty sure it is a bit heavier. It is not awful but don't envy your cycle Bee babes. Spoke a work chap over Richmond way who said it is light there. Not rushing today, tis not a day for rushing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

You still at home? 

Cycle wasn't bad... and don't think it'll get cold enough to freeze later, so should be ok. My things are drying as I type.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2010)

Been to the shop, it is nice and crisp at the moment and not that cold...later though who knows...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

Got an hours work done at home so ahead of myself. Posting on route to office and buses are struggling. Boss man only just this second telling us meetings cancelled and that we should be working at home. Am over halfway though so going in, mostly just so I can go to get haircut, bank and post office. Hey ho we love da snow


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Been to the shop, it is nice and crisp at the moment and not that cold...later though who knows...


Our steps and path at home was virgin snow... was lovely taking the first steps in it and crunching it down. I've given the boy instructions to sweep them for when I get home 

Only going to work til 4pm today, but I think it's going to be a looooooonnnnnnnggggggg day!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

Still commuting but warm enough. Looks like a lot of people just blew it out today as there are few people about and the pavements are still heavy with snow.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

Fuck that, nothing doing on trains for 40mins and still snowing, on way home via bacon shop


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to be at home and to go for a wander in the park


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 13, 2010)

we're mostly here by the look of it. altho i wish i was still at home, tucked up in bed....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

Morning suckers

Journey in was a tad scary this morning.  Thought one of my fucking back wheels was comin off til I realised I'd hit a patch of black ice   And then another one a few seconds later!!  fucking SHIT meself


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

Actually have too much to do for park I think. Not all bad though, work better at home and stuff. Can get washing on and have a hot lunch


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Actually have too much to do for park I think. Not all bad though, work better at home and stuff. Can get washing on and have a hot lunch



It's snowing - it's the LAW to go to the park bhaaji!!  It'll make you feel all happy and naturally high - get the oxygen into your office-based bloodstream


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

My bloodstream is a knife edge balance sojjy. Too much heathly stuff might remind my internal organs what they are actually missing and I could explode. Have to pop to town at some point today, just doubt it will be before dark. So few days in the office this year.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we're mostly here by the look of it. altho i wish i was still at home, tucked up in bed....



How is your stigmata of the ribs? 

Still snowing here, the cat is so angry 'cos there are loads of juicy birds in the garden for some reason and he can't - well won't! - go out and chase them!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How is your stigmata of the ribs?
> 
> Still snowing here, the cat is so angry 'cos there are loads of juicy birds in the garden for some reason and he can't - well won't! - go out and chase them!


still sore.

i hope you're giving the birds some food as well, that will annoy mr moggy even more


----------



## Ms T (Jan 13, 2010)

My first day at work this week and it has to be bloody snowing properly.  I want to go and play in the park, goddamit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

I have enough time for a days flexi leave, and if I don't take it before 29 Jan then I'll lose it. 

Is it better to take a Friday or a Monday for a long weekend? Or would you take a Wednesday off to have a break in the middle? 

I can't decide


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have enough time for a days flexi leave, and if I don't take it before 29 Jan then I'll lose it.
> 
> Is it better to take a Friday or a Monday for a long weekend? Or would you take a Wednesday off to have a break in the middle?
> 
> I can't decide



Oh oh oh, love these questions.... 

Personally my preference is to lose the Monday. 

That way you get Friday night (bit better than Thursday for most) then Saturday as normal and a 48 hour Sunday of joy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

This is what I'm leaning towards. 

I was thinking the Wednesday would be a good idea, but got a feeling dragging my arse into work on the Thursday would be too hard.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I was thinking the Wednesday would be a good idea, but got a feeling dragging my arse into work on the Thursday would be too hard.



Wednesday would be better if it was a long term thing. Then you get two days off, two days on, two days off, two days on.......

However for just one week you kick into weekend mode and then the body screams at you that the Thursday is Sunday and you slip into a spiral of despair.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

lol... Monday it is then. I don't want no spiralling into despair!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 13, 2010)

i'd always take the monday, means your weekend last longer, and the week seems to go quicker.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't want no spiralling into despair!





Woe is far better than despair but still not a patch on bliss. You will enjoy the bliss of the Monday and I insist that you set your alarm for normal time but before going to sleep stick a post it on the alarm with the words 'go back to sleep silly' written on it


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2010)

Dole only reimburse CRB checks if you've got a job offer. I bet they say 'no' if I get an offer and ask for it reimbursed then, too. Fucking twats.


----------



## aqua (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh for the love of fucking god 

external colleague: "aqua, you haven't sent me an invoice, can you please"
me: " sorry I thought I had, is this not it? *insert email attachment"
external colleague: "no, it needs to be x"
me to internal colleague: "can you help with this?"
internal colleague (who is a FINANCE PERSON): "you should have completed this form *insert form* when you sent the stuff off"

right, so fucking thank you you git. YOU submitted our finances, YOU are our financial advisor, YOU are the one who pulled it all together and sent off the stuff at which point did YOU not fucking bother to tell me BEFORE CHRISTMAS that this is what I needed to do?

Why now point it out as if I'm the fucking stupid one?

You stupid stupid arse


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

Oppression


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

aqua said:


> Oh for the love of fucking god
> 
> external colleague: "aqua, you haven't sent me an invoice, can you please"
> me: " sorry I thought I had, is this not it? *insert email attachment"
> ...



Post number 22,999 was a cathartic rant, I await post 23,000 with anticipation


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

500


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 500



Sneaky bitch...

First the Monday off and now this


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

Where are you? Eh? Where are you?!

Are you smoking at your desk in your PJs while you do work?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where are you? Eh? Where are you?!
> 
> Are you smoking at your desk in your PJs while you do work?



Yes, yes I am... 

I punished myself by only having one fried egg roll.


----------



## aqua (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2010)

morning groovesters ! 

I am imagining me in an alternate universe (dream up by the pootle) I am THE greatest graffitti artist in history


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

A rock solid 23,000 effort from aqua there. 
Personally I would have gone savoury rather than cake but I am not the voice of gin.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2010)

strange message on my work mobile - woman rang last night about possible fraud at a place - (nothing to do with my work) she had contacted them and they didn't think it was it was serious ,and anyway, one of the suspects had left (well that's ok then ) she was meeting a 'contact' tomorrow at 11am (she left the message last night) who had access to some 'secret' whistleblower document which would confirm everything - she wanted my advice on how to play it 

well strange lady - leaving a message on a random mobile phoine about secret stuff - is not the way to play it for one

there wasn't a welcome message on my mobile - I haven't done one yet, but I have done one now, so when she rings up to report what happened with her 'contact' - she might get a bit of a shock

<rings newspapers> I have an exclusive!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> she was meeting a 'contact' tomorrow at 11am (she left the message last night) who had access to some 'secret' whistleblower document which would confirm everything - she wanted my advice on how to play it



Ring her back with a dodgy French accent and arrange to meet somewhere


----------



## Yetman (Jan 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> morning groovesters !
> 
> I am imagining me in an alternate universe (dream up by the pootle) I am THE greatest graffitti artist in history



Get in lad 

I've got shitloads of spray paint but I havent done any work outside of my house in years.....tempting though......we should go tear up some trains and shit, see you in the alternate universe later my man. Fingerless gloves & balaclavas R US


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

> Browsing in incognito mode only keeps Google Chrome from storing information about the websites you've visited. The websites you visit may still have records of your visit. Any files saved to your computer will still remain on your computer.



What happened?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 13, 2010)

I am at work for a day of drag which will end at 22.45 this evening.  I managed to go for a nice walk in Brockwell Park earlier though.  It was surprisingly quiet and rather lovely.  Someone had made a brilliant snow dog.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

We need photos of these things... not just reports 

The park will be closed by the time I get home, and it'll probably be raining


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

^ Someone made a snow couch and pouffe in our local park  

In other news, I've just had a clementine.  Useless.  Could murder a huge slice of cake


----------



## Yetman (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm going to go out and make a snow guillotine, and a snow scene-of-genocide in the field


----------



## Ms T (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Get in lad
> 
> I've got shitloads of spray paint but I havent done any work outside of my house in years.....tempting though......we should go tear up some trains and shit, see you in the alternate universe later my man. Fingerless gloves & balaclavas R US



I have my George Davis is innocent stencil ready


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

Yay... well done MsT 

I want snow on Saturday... it won't happen will it?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yay... well done MsT
> 
> I want snow on Saturday... it won't happen will it?




Supposed to be getting warmer on Friday.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2010)

Ms T said:


>



Is the tree giving me the V sign?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Supposed to be getting warmer on Friday.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo.... I want to play in the snow!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2010)

Losing the will to study...in the library with the drag descending...


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

Ms T said:


>



ace 

I would be tempted to put a strategically placed dog poo there though


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

Almost through the 3pm drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2010)

Deathly silent here, each minute feels like about 10...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2010)

Drag has descended to my womb, the consequences are ever untimely period pains and the desire to go home to bed with a hot water bottle.....


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2010)

wednesday's golden hour people, 40 mins to home time


----------



## Ms T (Jan 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> wednesday's golden hour people, 40 mins to home time



More than six hours to go for me.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ms T said:


> More than six hours to go for me.



I think your golden hour starts about 10 tonight


----------



## aqua (Jan 13, 2010)

2mins to go


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

Just over 10 minutes to go...

AND we're over the magical halfway point of the week 

Can't wait to get home and read my cowboy books


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2010)

Did too much work today, so left early


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Just over 10 minutes to go...
> 
> AND we're over the magical halfway point of the week
> 
> Can't wait to get home and read my cowboy books



cowboy books? 

tell me more !


----------



## Ms T (Jan 13, 2010)

DRAG!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been watching the shield season 3 all night


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2010)

Just back from tennant's meeting...drag..


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Yuck, time to get dressed and go to w*rk or something....


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2010)

my dad's birthday tomorrow, he's 70


must send a card today 

must send a card today 

must send a card today 

must send a card today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

Wet.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2010)

Morning all, porridge made and eaten, coffee and fag now...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Wet and meh so far but the day is young. Already Friday Eve though and far from the drag this week has shot by. Feels like little or nothing has got done though. 

Oh well


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

My things to do list gets longer and the days seem so short at the moment. 
Coffee is helping though and just two of us in the cold, quiet office so far.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2010)

Morning all.  Think I should have a fairly busy day today (everyone's in for a sales meeting which means they'll also probably be hassling me for stuff), so should have minimal drag.  Also cunt boss is working from home tomorrow, so my weekend starts early


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wet.



haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't get wet... it was just wet outside


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Motivation where are you?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

Already left for the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Yup, guess it was washed away with the snow.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2010)

*have you got a birthday card yet marty!!!!*

morning all, only 2 meetings today and trip to leeds tomorrow cancelled due to concerns over weather (that look largely unfounded, hey ho)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

Is it marty's birthday?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it marty's birthday?



Nah, it is his pops


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

God I'm shit at reading


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2010)

that's ok, marty's rubbish at remembering


----------



## Ms T (Jan 14, 2010)

Morning all.  No work for me today.  Yay!  It's miserable outside though.  

Don't forget to buy a birthday card Marty, and just as importantly, a stamp.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the birthday card for my dad, checked the post code with my mum, put a few quid in it,as there's no point buying him presents because he's an ungrateful old sod, he can buy some drinks at the liberal club,and tell his mates they are from the fucking wanker


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> God I'm shit at reading



haha


----------



## Ms T (Jan 14, 2010)

Is that how you signed it.  Love from the fucking wanker.  x 

Don't forget to put it in the post!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2010)

Morning all!!

Feel a bit wobbly legged today and dizzy today but have made it - rather damp and dishevelled - to work! Mainly 'cos I have a day off tomorrow so thought I better make the effort today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Is that how you signed it.  Love from the fucking wanker.  x


lol... please do marty


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2010)

Should have signed it the fucking wanker tbf, stamps can be bought from the shop next door, I am a man with a plan


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2010)

_Give a hand to the man
Don't you know darn well he's got the super plan
He's Misstra Know-It-All_


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Calling people, they are dithering, I am losing the will to live.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 14, 2010)

Where's Stella, anyway?  Has she flounced.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Where's Stella, anyway?  Has she flounced.



Keeping busy


----------



## Yetman (Jan 14, 2010)

Got my cool shoes on today.

Not so cool when I'm slippin an a skiddin all over the fuckin floor outside work is it 

Grip is what you need man grip.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2010)

I found an old English essay book the other day, from about 30 years ago , I was looking through the teacher remarks and on one essay the teacher basically accused me of copying a class mate's essay , thing is chris copied mine, the teacher must have marked chris' essay first as he got a higher mark 


I still see that chris


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Cheese and ham rolls


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I still see that chris



I think you need to have a word next time you see him


----------



## Yetman (Jan 14, 2010)

That Chris


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cowboy books?
> 
> tell me more !



Well, I'm reading The American West, by Dee Brown (who also wrote Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee, which I've got lined up to read next), and one of the blokes in work saw me reading it.  Turns out he's a cowboy/west obsessive too, and he brought me in a couple of leather-bound books that he pinched out of the library when he was a kid - one is about gunfighters, other is about the loggers.  They are fucking BRILLIANT marty - tons of fantastic photos in there, and the text is actually factually correct, which I thought might not be the case.  He's also bringing in a couple more for me, and I'm lending him Lonesome Dove, and have burned him 3 albums worth of real-deal cowboy songs


----------



## Stig (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm going to join the drag 

Never had time before. 

But I'm nearly on to my last two weeks here, I've managed to give most of my work away, I've now just got one major project! which I can't do  because:

1) I don't want to
2) I haven't a clue what to write
3) the internet won't bloody surf itself you know. 

So yes, it's starting to realllllly drag now...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

The drag reaches out to another poor worker. Never like the last stint at most companies, working for no gratification is hard. My current drag is in the form of a post office queue and it is slow. Like a Valium addled tortoise drunk on Guinness. Have to bear it though and then back to office for meeting from hell before the long afternoon. 

Friday tomorrow, keep focused on Friday people!!!


----------



## Stig (Jan 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The drag reaches out to another poor worker. Never like the last stint at most companies, working for no gratification is hard. My current drag is in the form of a post office queue and it is slow. Like a Valium addled tortoise drunk on Guinness. Have to bear it though and then back to office for meeting from hell before the long afternoon.
> 
> Friday tomorrow, keep focused on Friday people!!!



I have to be in at 8 on Friday! 

This means leaving for work at 6:30 

I normally work 10:30am till 7pm, so this is harsh.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 14, 2010)

Just been TO another job interview. Suited And booted And pretty sure i didnt get IT :-( BUT THE bloke said THEY had TWO hundred applicants And ID done Well TO get an interview. THEY keep saying That.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2010)

Trying to ease myself back into the late afternoon lunch spot as it makes for a shorter afternoon.  Made it to 12:45 today, so the 1-2 spot should be achievable next week.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Friday woe is bad.
I take it you will be leaving earlier? 

Two thirds through the post office queue, nobody looks happy here. Wonder if they will try to flog me credit cards, insurance or a loan today?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2010)

Stig said:


> I'm going to join the drag


Welcome Stig   So do you have anything lined up for after you finish?



ovaltina said:


> Just been TO another job interview. Suited And booted And pretty sure i didnt get IT :-( BUT THE bloke said THEY had TWO hundred applicants And ID done Well TO get an interview. THEY keep saying That.



Slightly strange style of posting there chuck - what's with the random capitalisation?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Well, I'm reading The American West, by Dee Brown (who also wrote Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee, which I've got lined up to read next), and one of the blokes in work saw me reading it.  Turns out he's a cowboy/west obsessive too, and he brought me in a couple of leather-bound books that he pinched out of the library when he was a kid - one is about gunfighters, other is about the loggers.  They are fucking BRILLIANT marty - tons of fantastic photos in there, and the text is actually factually correct, which I thought might not be the case.  He's also bringing in a couple more for me, and I'm lending him Lonesome Dove, and have burned him 3 albums worth of real-deal cowboy songs



I must get around to reading that Dee Brown book, read the wounded knee book years ago, then lent it to someone did I get it back?  am I still in contact with them to get it back?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



I have forgiven Chris tbf, still see him, I don't hold grudges for very long


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry am posting On a mobile PHONE That puts random capital letters everywhere :-( am On train home from interview


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so bored. Really. So bored


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Back at desk, post office guy offered me insurance, mortgage and credit card today. 
He seemed happy in his work but the queue did not.


----------



## Stig (Jan 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Friday woe is bad.
> I take it you will be leaving earlier?



Stock take   Anything could happen


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 14, 2010)

Gone past gatwick now And Its really snowy IN sussex - almost total white out :-S


----------



## Stig (Jan 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Welcome Stig   So do you have anything lined up for after you finish?



NO!   

I need to write a CV... my savings will start seriously thinning otherwise. that's supposed to be Van Fund...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2010)

forgot to take the card out at lunch time   didn't I tell you lot to remind me ?   had to go back out , and walk ages for the post box, (only to find out later that there was one nearer )

but it is sent 

<relaxes>


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

don't forget the card marty.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 14, 2010)

I always said marty was a wanker.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I must get around to reading that Dee Brown book, read the wounded knee book years ago, then lent it to someone did I get it back?  am I still in contact with them to get it back?



I'm not gonna lend this to any fucker!!  You would love it marty - it's got all the different maps, depending on who you are!  Frinstance - there's a map of the indian tribal territories, and then later on, shows the same land divided up and named differently, with the territories pushed further and further north.  It's brilliant - you NEED a copy of it.  There's photos of the sod houses, and god all KINDS of stuff.  I love it so much 

Did you watch the Wounded Knee film on telly a few weeks back?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2010)

Stig said:


> NO!
> 
> I need to write a CV... my savings will start seriously thinning otherwise. that's supposed to be Van Fund...



Wow - a massive leap in the dark then?  Good on yer   And good luck!!  What do you want to do?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

Is it well written soj? Pleasure to read?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Heh


----------



## Stig (Jan 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Wow - a massive leap in the dark then?  Good on yer   And good luck!!  What do you want to do?



Not Retail.

might work in a brewery, or sell my own home brew, work in Neils Yard dairy or Borough Market, might do logistics management for a Nice Company instead of a crap one, might do Admin or office management for same, might do something in organic veg growing or selling, or box schemes, might work in waste recycling, second hand shops, woodwork/furniture recycling etc... any of those would probably be alright.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Stig said:


> might work in a brewery, or sell my own home brew, work in Neils Yard dairy or Borough Market, might do logistics management for a Nice Company instead of a crap one, might do Admin or office management for same, might do something in organic veg growing or selling, or box schemes, might work in waste recycling, second hand shops, woodwork/furniture recycling etc... any of those would probably be alright.



Or whittling tankards out of reclaimed trees?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Woop, meeting from hell cancelled till tomorrow now. 

Although it will be first thing


----------



## Stig (Jan 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Or whittling tankards out of reclaimed trees?



I met someone who makes tankards out of Oak at a beer festival once.

I wonder if he needs his logistics managed? 

I very much doubt it TBH.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

__~


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it well written soj? Pleasure to read?


Yeh - written by a bloke who was a librarian before WW2, and only started putting it all together out of personal interest so it's not rigidly academic or stupidly dense 


Badgers said:


> Heh



What are you laughing at? Eh?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2010)

Stig said:


> Not Retail.
> 
> might work in a brewery, or sell my own home brew, work in Neils Yard dairy or Borough Market, might do logistics management for a Nice Company instead of a crap one, might do Admin or office management for same, might do something in organic veg growing or selling, or box schemes, might work in waste recycling, second hand shops, woodwork/furniture recycling etc... any of those would probably be alright.



 loads of options then, nice one.  Wish I could just give up work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

Ta soj... might add that to my list


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ta soj... might add that to my list



WELL worth buying Bee - I can't believe how much is in there.  I'm interested in all parts of the American West history, from the immigrant pioneers, to the cowboys/cattle drives, the indian wars, the legislation, the civil war, the railroads etc - and it's all in there.  Even tells you how and when the cattle came to actually be there.  I almost came when I skimmed through it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

They've got it in the library... so I reckon I'll get it out tomorrow (even though I've got a half finished book on the bedside and loads in my pile )


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Writing contracts is fun.
This one is for £0,000,000.00 though so less fun than usual.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Get thee behind me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

Almost there!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Almost there!



Just got your boys email  x 1000000

No idea who the other person was either but I recall it being discussed too


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> don't forget the card marty.



I have remembered - now all hope lies with the Royal Mail 



Ms T said:


> I always said marty was a wanker.



you and my dad would get one well 



sojourner said:


> I'm not gonna lend this to any fucker!!  You would love it marty - it's got all the different maps, depending on who you are!  Frinstance - there's a map of the indian tribal territories, and then later on, shows the same land divided up and named differently, with the territories pushed further and further north.  It's brilliant - you NEED a copy of it.  There's photos of the sod houses, and god all KINDS of stuff.  I love it so much
> 
> Did you watch the Wounded Knee film on telly a few weeks back?



the film is on my lovefilm list 

have you seen all of the lonesome dove ones? there's about 4, the original, 2 sequels and a prequel, even though the orginal is one of the best things EVER made, and the others are rubbish in comparison, I heart them all 

I am a fan of maps and historical buildings, what are these books called ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just got your boys email  x 1000000
> 
> No idea who the other person was either but I recall it being discussed too


About time eh? 

I'm thinking maybe your future flatmate... does that ring a bell?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> About time eh?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe your future flatmate... does that ring a bell?



That Swedish chick or the one with the ping pong balls  

It may have been the future flatmate actually, will find out slyly


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

In drag related news my eyelids are heavy and my clock is slowly ticking. 
Should be away by five today I reckon, then sofa by six (possibly seven after chores) and then bed by ten.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have you seen all of the lonesome dove ones? there's about 4, the original, 2 sequels and a prequel, even though the orginal is one of the best things EVER made, and the others are rubbish in comparison, I heart them all
> 
> I am a fan of maps and historical buildings, what are these books called ?



Tbh I got really hacked off with the television sequels, but enjoyed the prequel book, and have bought the sequel books too.  But yeh - the original cannot be beaten

Ah - I was on about the Dee Brown book there with the maps etc, but the leather-bound ones - dunno what they're called, will check tonight


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> but the leather-bound ones



Pics?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Tbh I got really hacked off with the television sequels, but enjoyed the prequel book, and have bought the sequel books too.  But yeh - the original cannot be beaten
> 
> Ah - I was on about the Dee Brown book there with the maps etc, but the leather-bound ones - dunno what they're called, will check tonight



i still cry at certain points of the lonesome book book, even though I know what's coming


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i still cry at certain points of the lonesome book book, even though I know what's coming



  I like that so many of the blokes cry in the book - never come across that before, and especially in a western.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I like that so many of the blokes cry in the book - never come across that before, and especially in a western.



yeah but when Woodrow drags Gus back in his coffin for THOUSANDS of miles - that's sad, yet wonderful too

and when Gus dies 

<wells up>


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

bye byes


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

Morning winners, how are we? 

Tired and a bit cold this morning but it is Freeday at last and there are no alarms tomorrow.
Have to wear a suit today as meetings follow meetings but the hours will fly past. 
Come on draggers!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

Struggling this morning... but dragged myself out of bed, and will drag myself onto the bike shortly.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

Has been a long week Biddly but it nears the end. 
Are you indulging in your three day weekend now or later in the month?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

Next Friday will be the start of my 3 day weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

I see....

Well, today we may have an estate agent poking around our flat, not sure but have left it tidy for the first time since we moved in. Guess this means that soon the strangers will start arriving and nosing around. Guess it has to be done and will all be over in a couple of weeks, just annoying.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2010)

My name is marty21 and I am a LOUD SNORER   mrs21 had to sleep in the spare room and was not a happy camper when she left for work 

in other news, our stells, should be getting her new iphone shortly 

and it is Friday


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

Leaving later than I should but all good for 9am so no hassles, one more __~ will do it  

Have an easy weekend of chores and lazing around which is nice, gonna start getting more busy.


----------



## Stig (Jan 15, 2010)

Well here we are then, at work in the early morning, it's not eaven daytime yet, I've just had my breakfast in front of my PC and it didn't even touch the hangover.
Two more cups of coffee i reckon.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

Test post


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I see....
> 
> Well, today we may have an estate agent poking around our flat, not sure but have left it tidy for the first time since we moved in. Guess this means that soon the strangers will start arriving and nosing around. Guess it has to be done and will all be over in a couple of weeks, just annoying.


Won't be so bad... just a quick poke then out again. Gotta be done.



marty21 said:


> My name is marty21 and I am a LOUD SNORER   mrs21 had to sleep in the spare room and was not a happy camper when she left for work
> 
> in other news, our stells, should be getting her new iphone shortly
> 
> and it is Friday


I can sympathise with her 

How come everyone is getting iphone's apart from me  where do I get the money eh? eh? 



Badgers said:


> Have an easy weekend of chores and lazing around which is nice, gonna start getting more busy.


...and picking up some boxes?


Shit start to the day at work... dropped my favourite hair clip down the loo!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

No milk!
No milk again! 
What has happened to civilised society?


----------



## Stig (Jan 15, 2010)

Ah, the old no milk problem.

We never have milk here these days, as in an effort to cut corners, the firm never pays the dairy crest bill  And any milk brought in by staff dissappears instantly out of the communal fridges.

I have a mini fridge by my desk which I brought in specially, but in a moment of insanity I told someone they could put their pint of milk in it, so now it's common office property  I can hardly stuff my spready cheese triangle in there these days


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> How come everyone is getting iphone's apart from me  where do I get the money eh? eh?



Mine was free, old but free



BiddlyBee said:


> ...and picking up some boxes?



Yes (sorry) I do need to buck up on this


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

Stig said:


> so now it's common office property  I can hardly stuff my spready cheese triangle in there these days



Get aerosol cheese instead?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> yeah but when Woodrow drags Gus back in his coffin for THOUSANDS of miles - that's sad, yet wonderful too
> 
> and when Gus dies
> 
> <wells up>



*gulps*  

*cough* sorry, bit of grit in my eye there 


Anyway - WOOHOO fucking friday!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yes (sorry) I do need to buck up on this


Yes, yes you do 



sojourner said:


> Anyway - WOOHOO fucking friday!!!


*FUCKING A!*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

Meeting of death nears me. 
It is 10 minutes late and still no sign but it could happen any second.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2010)

morning chaps and chapessessss. hooray, it's friday. and i got a free coffee cos i filled up the local shops loyalty card. and the cycle ride was more like it. and i got a cool haircut last night.

it's aaaaaaaaaalllllllll gravy


----------



## Ms T (Jan 15, 2010)

Here I am at the start of another eleven hour day.  Joy.  Only one though, and then I'm off until next Thursday.  

I have made myself a nice cup of minty green tea, so no milk required.  They only provide really nasty fake milk in little packets - if you want proper milk you have to buy it yourself and then all your colleagues nick it.  They'll nick anything round here - my mug has gone missing and I'd hidden it in a drawer.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2010)

Just up, having a coffee...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2010)

I am enjoying a day off the drag today. 

It is my brother-in-laws graduation from Kingston University, he's completed an MSc in Computer Studies, so we are off to the Rose Theatre in Kingston to see him in his robes/hat etc..!

So I am up, washed ..... but not yet dressed (well I am in a dressing gown!)


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm bored already

I've got one big job to do, and a few little jobs to do, which will take about 2 minutes each

And it's 90 minutes til lunchtime


----------



## Stig (Jan 15, 2010)

so, on a normal day, I would just about have arrived at work. I'd be in the kitchen, sorting a coffee out, and foraging for biscuits.

I've been here bloody hours *yawn* I'm on coffee#3 already.

Still, I don't give a shit what everyone else here is doing, I'm going at 4:30 byeeeeee!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing happening. Everyone quiet. Mrs has gone back to bed and I'm just sitting here bored considering the FSOTD. I've got to get some boxes to pack my house into at some point today.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2010)

Off to the library....Happy end of the drag week all!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't have an iphone, but I do have an itouch, which I often pretend to make calls on


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

meh


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

ddddrrrraaaaaaaagggggggg


why is it only fucking 3.15?


----------



## Stig (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooh, only an hour to go.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

Stig said:


> Ooh, only an *hour *to go.



Now, don't get offended, cos this is traditional, but


you _cunt_


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2010)

3.30 now


----------



## Stig (Jan 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Now, don't get offended, cos this is traditional, but
> 
> 
> you _cunt_


 
        <those are smug smirky ones btw


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

And that gets you a 

you _cunting_  cunt, with added 



I want wine and spliff and I want them NOW GODDAMMIT


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm leaving at four cunting thirty... but stil have 4 cunting pages of proofing to do.

My eyes hurt... I think I'll do one page now and the other 3 cunts on Monday.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2010)

it is the *GOLDEN HOUR *


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2010)

Back from the library...are you lot still dragging at work? Unlucky...


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm leaving at *four cunting thirty.*.. but stil have 4 cunting pages of proofing to do.
> 
> My eyes hurt... I think I'll do one page now and the other 3 cunts on Monday.



Bee - you total and utter CUNT 

oh well, at least it is the golden hour now   Think I'll get all rebellious on my arse and leave at, like, 5 to


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Bee - you total and utter CUNT


I was in at quarter past cunting eight


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I was in at quarter past cunting eight



Oh alright then - I'll let you off



















cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I was in at quarter past cunting eight



I was in at a quarter past cunting  9 tbf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2010)

cripes, been a reet busy day today. but it's mostly done now. just some things to contemplate for me. leaving at 5.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cripes, been a reet busy day today. but it's mostly done now. just some things to *contemplate* for me. leaving at 5.



What things?  I demand to know

I am so fucking utterly bored


----------



## Ms T (Jan 15, 2010)

Think of me, slaving away until 8.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Think of me, slaving away until 8.



(((((((((Ms T)))))))))

Leaving in 30, will take me about 40 minutes to get to the pub


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

((((Ms T)))) think of you days off.


Laters you lovely bunch a cunts  x


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ((((Ms T)))) think of you days off.
> 
> 
> Laters you lovely bunch a cunts  x





laters you lovely cunt  xx


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Think of me, slaving away until 8.


booo 


BiddlyBee said:


> ((((Ms T)))) think of you days off.
> 
> 
> Laters you lovely bunch a cunts  x



oh cunt off


----------



## Stig (Jan 15, 2010)

So much for leaving at half past four


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

HAHA 


I really really need a shit now.  If I can just hang on 5 more minutes, I can have a luxury shit, complete with glass of red and spliff


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

Fuck this shit _soon_ and let us start the weekend  

Interviewed a bloke who I used to work with boss man just now. 
He is really good at his work but fucking awful in an interview, had to convince boss man to give him a shot. 
Set myself up for another fall


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

Right, balls to this, I'm away

tara all - have a good one! sayonara n that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> What things?  I demand to know
> 
> I am so fucking utterly bored


contemplation of _things_ ruined by fuckers speaking to me and ringing me!! 

they were wild things, nice things, strange things (and pub things)


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2010)

At the bus stop, think someones nicked my work mobile, tidied my desk still couldn't find it, sort it out on Monday innit!  Laters x


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

Moments, just moments away now  

In other good news the estate agent who was supposed to be going round to photograph my flat has had 'something' come up so can't come round till Tuesday next week. This gives us more cleaning and tidying time as well as more peace and quiet


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> At the bus stop, think someones nicked my work mobile, tidied my desk still couldn't find it, sort it out on Monday innit!  Laters x



It is probably with your train ticket?


----------



## Numbers (Jan 15, 2010)

I've worked a 16 hour day today  (not complaining, just saying), mad tho'.. am in for 7 tomorrow too, and Sunday. Double


----------



## Stig (Jan 16, 2010)

Bloody hell I hope you're being paid good for that shite mister numbers...


----------



## Numbers (Jan 16, 2010)

Certainly don't do it for nothing Stig, that's for sure, + I'm fully aware there's people who've lost their jobs, or dropped salary etc.. so I know I'm lucky in that I can still do as much OT as I want, so am taking it whilst I can and am capable of doing it.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is probably with your train ticket?



I lost that all by myself


----------



## Numbers (Jan 16, 2010)

Numbers said:


> am in for 7 tomorrow too, and Sunday. Double


Whoops. My alarm didn't go off  so I'm running an hour and a hangover late, I only had 4 flippin beers.


----------



## Voley (Jan 16, 2010)

Phone interview thingy must have gone well as I'm through to the next stage and have a proper interview next week. Fingers crossed an all that.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> Phone interview thingy must have gone well as I'm through to the next stage and have a proper interview next week. Fingers crossed an all that.



naked interviewing ftw!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> Phone interview thingy must have gone well as I'm through to the next stage and have a proper interview next week. Fingers crossed an all that.



Good news in the drag? 
A rare treat and well done mate.

No alarm clock this morning


----------



## Voley (Jan 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> naked interviewing ftw!



Funnily enough, when they rang me this morning to confirm I'd just got out of bed and was stark bollock naked, yes.  I had to do my best not to sound quite as mortally hungover as I am, too.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> Funnily enough, when they rang me this morning to confirm I'd just got out of bed and was stark bollock naked, yes.  I had to do my best not to sound quite as mortally hungover as I am, too.



it's the route to employment success!


----------



## Voley (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll remember that for the face to face interview next week.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2010)

Sadly I think I am gonna do some w*rk
The chores are pretty much done, wifey is asleep and raining out there.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2010)

PANIC PANIC PANIC


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2010)

Must be a good week in the drag for working. Just got contacted by a PR Agency for the role of Business Development Director (sounds awful) who have been recommended me. Sounds like too wanky and far too much stress but still flattering


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> PANIC PANIC PANIC


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2010)

Numbers said:


> Whoops. My alarm didn't go off  so I'm running an hour and a hangover late, I only had 4 flippin beers.


haha


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2010)

2.5 hours work on a sunny Sunday


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 2.5 hours work on a sunny Sunday


haha


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Oddly sprightly this morning.. 

Up at 05:30 and all organised pretty much. 
Just gotta coax wifey out of bed with some tea, have a bath and head out the door. 
Busy start to the week for me, have some interesting stuff to do which hopefully will put the drag on hold for a bit.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 18, 2010)

Yrg! Slept badly. Considering throwing myself down the stairs to get time off work.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Numbers said:


> I've worked a 16 hour day today  (not complaining, just saying), mad tho'.. am in for 7 tomorrow too, and Sunday. Double



Sixteen hours on a Friday.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

It's off to work we go. 
Good luck out there draggers, keep the coffee flowing


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

Soooo tired this morning, had such a lovely weekend and didn't want it to end.

Off to the shops in 20mins or so, because I forgot my bra


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 18, 2010)

they said on the radio that today is the most depressing day of the year. i can believe it. didn't sleep well cos upstairs fire alarm kept going off. idiot drivers trying to run me over this morning. bah!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Off to the shops in 20mins or so, because I forgot my bra



Post of the day 

Done a bit of work and also dealing with estate agents


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Soooo tired this morning, had such a lovely weekend and didn't want it to end.
> 
> Off to the shops in 20mins or so, because I forgot my bra



Have your colleagues been whistling "Swing Low Sweet Chariot"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> they said on the radio that today is the most depressing day of the year. i can believe it. didn't sleep well cos upstairs fire alarm kept going off. idiot drivers trying to run me over this morning. bah!



Ah but I dreamt about you last night Paulie ........you were comparing your knitting to mine and laughing 'cos mine was rubbish


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Off to the shops in 20mins or so, because I forgot my bra



When exactly did you notice your breasts bobbling under your chin? 

Urgh - fucking Monday man.  Hate hate hate.  I did precisely fuck all over the weekend apart from read, so didn't sleep very well last night.  

*Marty! *- you know that bit with Gus and Woodrow?  The amputation and the trip back to Texas?  Check the last paragraph on this!!!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Loving  Couldn't believe my eyes when I read it in that American West book!

Still - have meeting with college lady tomorrow affy and getting a bit excited about it.  

Masses of luck NVP


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2010)

Definitely an inspiration for the story soj, goodnight appears in the book too. Had drinkies with Stella last night,she sends love, and is seriously in love with her new iphone


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Soooo tired this morning, had such a lovely weekend and didn't want it to end.
> 
> Off to the shops in 20mins or so, because I forgot my bra



You made a guest appearance in my dream last night, if I'd known before about your carelessness with your bra, you would have had a starring role


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have your colleagues been whistling "Swing Low Sweet Chariot"


My boobs aren't really that big, and I have a jumper on 



sojourner said:


> When exactly did you notice your breasts bobbling under your chin?


Well, it's not as stupid as it sounds. I change at work after I've cycled in - wear a sports bra for cycling, but forgot my other bra. I can't wear a sports bra all day... they're not that comfy. No luck in local shops, so off to a bigger one at lunch time.



marty21 said:


> You made a guest appearance in my dream last night, if I'd known before about your carelessness with your bra, you would have had a starring role


 what was I up to?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Sarnies now 
__~ soon 

Then I MUST get hair cut and beard trimmed before people start hunting me with rifles in the street.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> My boobs aren't really that big, and I have a jumper on
> 
> Well, it's not as stupid as it sounds. I change at work after I've cycled in - wear a sports bra for cycling, but forgot my other bra. I can't wear a sports bra all day... they're not that comfy. No luck in local shops, so off to a bigger one at lunch time.
> 
> what was I up to?



I can't remember exactly, just remember seeing you,  I think we were in a car,which was filling up with water, you smiled at me,then got out of the car, pretty sure you had remembered your bra


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Well, it's not as stupid as it sounds. I change at work after I've cycled in - wear a sports bra for cycling, but forgot my other bra. I can't wear a sports bra all day... they're not that comfy. No luck in local shops, so off to a bigger one at lunch time.



BOORRRRRINNGGGG 

Not quite the true story then was it Bee?  

I'd just leave the sports bra on all day rather than buy another bra


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> BOORRRRRINNGGGG
> 
> Not quite the true story then was it Bee?
> 
> I'd just leave the sports bra on all day rather than buy another bra


It was a too true story... I forgot my bra  

I've done that before, and it really ain't comfy... and I'm not getting home tonight til about 10pm. Should be able to get a cheap one from M&S.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2010)

Kin hell. Somehow I accidentally didn’t sleep since last Tuesday night (got about 5 hours actually on Friday morning), then at 7am yesterday realised that I was meant to be moving house at 10.30am 

Got woke up by the removal guy at 10.45, fair play to him he sat outside ringing my phone constantly  so got up and managed to move all of my important stuff to the new house which is FUCKING ACE by the way – before I lived in a pretty little detached cottage in a nice little village, which was all good apart from no central heating, gas, double glazing, hot water and it was also home to a few billion little creatures. New house has brand new boiler, central heating, gas and space glorious space 

Got to sleep at 8pm last night, woke up at 8 this morning and am still fookin pooped, you know those big long pipes that old Indian geezers smoke? Wrapped in sheets in a little hut atop a mountain? I want one of those full of hash and opium and a big fat bed, with a memory foam mattress, pillows full of downy wizards beard and bronzen Cleopatras fannying me down as the sun sets over the sea, visible from the enormous balcony outside my room, which sits atop my Byzantium palace.

Instead I’m in a horrible buzzy office cos I havent got internet at my new house, full of people staring at my jeans (couldn’t find my trousers ) and emails bounding in at a melon twisting rate. Also got my yearly review tomorrow……..in Stevanage 

But the good news is I have not forgotten my bra today. *Adjusts bra*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

Yetman said:


> But the good news is I have not forgotten my bra today. *Adjusts bra*


Pics


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2010)

The post is here.....it is on the bosses desk......it has been there for 35 minutes.

*JUST HAND IT OVER ffs!!!!*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Right off to get the beard reduced
Will go via the charity shop too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ah but I dreamt about you last night Paulie ........you were comparing your knitting to mine and laughing 'cos mine was rubbish


knit one pearl one isn't it?! 

did you fall out of bed twice?....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

Erm...yetty?

You know that thing you posted about being dead good this year, and not taking drugs or getting lashed n that?

That was a big fat pile of shite, weren't it?


----------



## Sadken (Jan 18, 2010)

Leave your coat just there


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

I am fully supported now... phew 



sojourner said:


> That was a big fat pile of shite, weren't it?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Erm...yetty?
> 
> You know that thing you posted about being dead good this year, and not taking drugs or getting lashed n that?
> 
> That was a big fat pile of shite, weren't it?



Well, the key thing was me actually doing more stuff instead of getting wasted and doing not a lot. In the past few days I've done a fair bit of writing, a few stencils for paintings and moved house. So I'm not toooooo pissed off. But Saturday I did spend just getting fucked and not much else so that I'm not happy with.

But yes. You're quite right. Though I did last two weeks


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2010)

It was an accident as well by the way, not my fault


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

He accidentalyed it


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I am fully supported now... phew



Boo!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

__~


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

Yetman said:


> W
> But yes. You're quite right. Though I did last two weeks



Two weeks is good - did kinda imply that it was gonna be a life-changing thing though 



Yetman said:


> It was an accident as well by the way, not my fault



Yeh yeh   It's always a complete accident when I pour a bottle of red down my neck


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Boo!!!!!


Think of my poor nipples 

It is a pretty bra


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

In other news, I nearly fucked my laptop putting stupid samsung software on it

My laptop's really old and creaky - he fucking HATES me putting anything new on him 

Now I've got to try and work out how to put the music I want onto my new phone, so I can have New Day Rising as my ringtone


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

Can you not just drag and drop onto the phone memory?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can you not just drag and drop onto the phone memory?



fuck knows   will have a mess with it now

stop talking about nipples, it's putting me off


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Think of my poor nipples



Yes.....Yes.......YES!!!



BiddlyBee said:


> It is a pretty bra



Pics


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

Yetman has to post a pic of him in his bra first


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yetman has to post a pic of him in his bra first



Quoted for the record


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

bollocks

I borrowed the daughter's fucking software and it's now telling me it can't bastard connect 

twat


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Someone I really dislike is coming in for a meeting tomorrow


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Someone I really dislike is coming in for a meeting tomorrow


Make sure that you're not in - tell them you're off buying a bra or something.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Make sure that you're not in - tell them you're off buying a bra or something.....





One guy here is already out, I have no choice but to be here


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Two weeks is good - did kinda imply that it was gonna be a life-changing thing though



It will be, dont you worry miss. Starts off with a new house, then bit by bit it grows into a fucking empire, within like, 2 months 

And yes I totally accidentalyed it Badgers mate, you know how it is. You go out, minding your own business happy to nod to strangers and tip the barman then suddenly BANG you accidentally your whole life 

I forgot how much the drag can hurt 

And Biddles, my oversized bright pink bra is staying well hidden where nobody can ever see it and realise my sneaky cross dressing ways, under this extra thin white shirt 

Mind you I did accidentally my socks once....put on girls stockings by accident and went to work with them on. I quite liked it when my boss was talking to me about some important shit and I was just sitting there thinking 'yeah whatever mate I've got fucking stockings on'


----------



## Voley (Jan 18, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I quite liked it when my boss was talking to me about some important shit and I was just sitting there thinking 'yeah whatever mate I've got fucking stockings on'


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Breaking news! There's been an explosion at the pie factory! Apparently, 3.14159265 confirmed dead


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yetman has to post a pic of him in his bra first



*YETMAN!!!! DO YOUR FUCKING DUTY!!!! *


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Breaking news! There's been an explosion at the pie factory! Apparently, 3.14159265 confirmed dead


I bet you laughed at that Badgers


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> *YETMAN!!!! DO YOUR FUCKING DUTY!!!! *


Sorry marty...




Yetman said:


> And Biddles, my oversized bright pink bra is staying well hidden where nobody can ever see it and realise my sneaky cross dressing ways, under this extra thin white shirt


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sorry marty...



ffS  This is worse than Soviet Russia


----------



## Yetman (Jan 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> *YETMAN!!!! DO YOUR FUCKING DUTY!!!! *



Why Marty, I never had you down as the sort 

Will pm you later toots


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Why Marty, I never had you down as the sort
> 
> Will pm you later toots



i should hope so, sweetcheeks


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Today is nearly over. 
I am not hanging about much longer. 

Haircut sorted though and I have now signed off on tomorrows marketing campaign, so the phone is gonna (please, please) go mental with people wanting to spend.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

I want to go to your house and eat your chilli. Instead I'll go to Angel, make a skirt, back to the office, cycle home, eat toast, pass out


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want to go to your house and eat your chilli. Instead I'll go to Angel, *make a skirt*, back to the office, cycle home, eat toast, pass out




so as well as forgetting your bra, you forgot your skirt, and now have to make one?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish I was that resourceful and my life that exciting marty, sadly not. I've got the second night of a skirt making course tonight, so should go home with a new skirt. But Monday 6.30pm - 9pm... bad time for a anything but chilling I say!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want to go to your house and eat your chilli. Instead I'll go to Angel, make a skirt, back to the office, cycle home, eat toast, pass out



The chilli is frozen into little portions (carefully weighed) and frozen so tonight is likely to be beans on toast or pasta and pesto. 

My night consists of doing washing, cleaning, clearing out stuff, boxing up stuff and sleeping. I kind like that though so not moaning


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

*plots to break in and raid freezer*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *plots to break in and raid freezer*



Do you want a bag? 
I have three bags frozen with two portions in each  

Oh.....in other news.......BYE BYE


----------



## Stig (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah, only another two hours and six minutes to go. 




This is the beginning of the second to last week here though!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Nearly there Stiggy, nearly at the finish line.

My drag is infecting the commute, keep getting w*rk emails and calls. Never mind, it is still kinda the working day for me.


----------



## Stig (Jan 18, 2010)

Now only one hour and 6 mins to go.

I bet all you other draggers* are snuggled up at home now, eating your tea and stuff. 




*dragees? folk from the drag? Scuse me, new here, don't know the lingo


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Stig said:


> Now only one hour and 6 mins to go.
> 
> I bet all you other draggers* are snuggled up at home now, eating your tea and stuff.
> 
> ...



Draggers I guess is the term Stiggy....? 
Dragee or Draggee is not without charm. 
Dragrades I like. 

I am _snuggled_ up at home of sorts. 
Well snuggled in a cleaning and chores way but snugish.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

Morning Draggers, hope that this Loseday finds you well?

Was a productive evening of chores and up fairly early again feeling okay for work/drag. Have a big day ahead today so need to get my grafting head on and get out the door fairly early. Will start the day by feeding the birds to sort the karma out


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

Wake up you slovenly shower, the 07:00 hour is near at hand. If you were my regiment then I would have you all on a charge!!! 

In other news we finally have the estate agent who is letting the current place coming round today. She is a snooty bitch considering she specalises in marketing studio/one bed flats in Brixton and Streatham. Oh well, what is the worst that can happen?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Morning aint it?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning aint it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

I so know you did 











cuz I caught up with the thread 






Bras eh? Bit of snow?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

Without your guiding hand we have lost our way recently


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning aint it?


i thought you'd been sent to a labour camp


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought you'd been sent to a labour camp



This thread is a virtual labour camp 

In the office alone which is nice. 
Ate four Weetabix and had a coffee. 
The White Stripes on the player and all is well with the world.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Without your guiding hand we have lost our way recently



All looks like the same shit, different day to me. We've all been well trained 



Pickman's model said:


> i thought you'd been sent to a labour camp



Don't cry! I'm back now! Come to my bosom!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2010)

Wahey! My lose day has been brightened


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Ra! No breast bimbling issues today I hope Bee? 

My news: I did 3 days work last week. Got an interview today and start three weeks back at an old place on Wednesday. Things may or may not be looking up, who the fuck can tell?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2010)

Boob are taken care of today 

Well, they're not looking down stells, so that's a bonus.

When's NVP's interview?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh yes, NVP's good news  And soj having college meeting and Stig moving on up. It's not been bad. Well, you hate everything so that's bad but you know. Do applications!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2010)

Morning cuntsocks!!

*snogs stella*

oooo pardon me, not sure where that came from!   Wahey - nice one on the work darlin!

Half day for me, cos.....................I go to see college laydee about teechin today!! Pleasepleaseplease let me be able to afford to do it *begs god or whoever*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

God, I hope you can soj  It's vicariously well exciting and inspirational


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG! This is where I'm supposed to be having an interview today  I *knew* it was dodgy 

http://forums.gumtree.com/post-3716208.html

Arlington Network (whose website was registered on 30 October this year) used to be known as Arlington Rowe (former name, according to the companies house website).

Google 'Arlington Rowe'. You may want to register with the following forum that has a thread about it on it.

www.homeinspectorforum.co.uk

Anyone who wishes to pay a private company to undertake training and education should perform thorough research on the provider and weigh up the expense and risks and benefits compared to free or cheap courses available at local colleges.

Anyone who wants to become self-employed should also research the pros and cons.

------------

I went to an interview. They wanted something like £700 for a 2 day course and said you could make at least £35k in a self-employed basis or 15k on PAYE. They may have been able to do something if you were claiming JSA. Take that as you will, I haven't been back mostly because of time.

Anyone's thoughts?

---------------

Please beware before giving them any money. I paid up front and they then rejected my application and have not repaid my fees . They are scammers who will promise you the earth and deliver nothing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Half day for me, cos.....................I go to see college laydee about teechin today!! Pleasepleaseplease let me be able to afford to do it *begs god or whoever*


ooooh yay. fingers crossed missus.


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2010)

Interview's Friday, Bee. Welcome back Stella.


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2010)

Really hope that works out for you soj. A big change but a really good one, imo.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you NVP 

Only just seen the thread about renegade dog, my head's a bit spinny... wtf?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fingers crossed for you NVP
> 
> Only just seen the thread about renegade dog, my head's a bit spinny... wtf?


link or stfu


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2010)

It's really knocked the stuffing out of me too Bee. I had a wee moment for him last night where I thought about the laughs I'd had with him on U75 and wished him goodnight. Really wish I'd met him. I'm surprised how much this has saddened me given I never met him IRL. A lovely bloke and he'll be really sadly missed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> link or stfu



Hit new posts - long thread


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

Admin


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2010)

Morning all.  Been winding up annoying boss about her being late, it's so easy to get a bite 



BiddlyBee said:


> Only just seen the thread about renegade dog, my head's a bit spinny... wtf?



Yeah, I'm reading that too.  Thought it was a joke when I saw it last night


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2010)

NVP said:


> It's really knocked the stuffing out of me too Bee. I had a wee moment for him last night where I thought about the laughs I'd had with him on U75 and wished him goodnight. Really wish I'd met him. I'm surprised how much this has saddened me given I never met him IRL. A lovely bloke and he'll be really sadly missed.


I didn't really know him that well on here, but the thread is really sad to read, and see how many people he did have massive connections with. Another one gone far too young eh.

In other news... off for a cig and then head down to get this work done.


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2010)

Aye.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

*Can you look at post #771?*

What do you chaps reckon?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Can you look at post #771?*
> 
> What do you chaps reckon?



Just go for it stella - what's the worst that can happen?  Hopefully they won't rip off their employees eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2010)

What's the jobs stells? Doesn't look that great from what you posted... having to pay them £700 for _maybe_ getting a job 

But like soj said, you won't lose anything from going to the interview.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2010)

Sound like robbing cunts, but I don't suppose going to an interview will hurt.  Unless they try charging you for it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

I am using it as an excuse not to go as I can't be arsed as I suck


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sound like robbing cunts, but I don't suppose going to an interview will hurt.  Unless they try charging you for it



This ^ ^ 

I would not do it Stells. 

If you want to give up some time to get an idea then pop along for the 'interview' but I see loads of these and rarely hear good feedback


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

The job description, which has since disappeared off the jobsite, says stuff about being unemployed, which I am, but I reckon the training would only be free for those at 13+ weeks so I'm not legible. 

It's a sector I've had no previous interest in anyway, just sounded too good to be true and so it must be.

Oh well - start temping tomorrow again.

Must achieve something today to make up for it though. Remind me, won't you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> The job description, which has since disappeared off the jobsite, says stuff about being unemployed, which I am, but I reckon the training would only be free for those at 13+ weeks so I'm not legible.
> 
> It's a sector I've had no previous interest in anyway, just sounded too good to be true and so it must be.
> 
> ...



You have already done a thread with a joke....that is enough for one day surely 

One of my nostrils is blocked and it is really pissing me off


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2010)

And that joke has turned into a classic urban thread now   There's nothing we do better on here than ripping the piss out of our own principles and ideas.  Warms the cockles, really does


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

Stupid connection at work


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2010)

not long to go...

yes yes, I am a cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> not long to go...
> 
> yes yes, I am a cunt


saved for posterity


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> OMG! This is where I'm supposed to be having an interview today  I *knew* it was dodgy
> 
> http://forums.gumtree.com/post-3716208.html
> 
> ...




sounds dodgy, exploiting people desperate for a job, paying up front for a chance of a job later? this sort of thing has been going on for years sadly, I went to an agency in about 1990, they sent me to a telesales place (I had just been basically sacked from another one) it was recruitment ads, commission only, I asked at the interview how I was supposed to live in the 6 week training period when I wasn't actually earning any commission, they said they would advance me £2000, so I said , at the end of the 6 weeks, I could find out that I'm crap at selling (which I kinda knew anyway, having been sacked form a telesales job) and owe you lot £2000, and not have a job, they said yes, I said no thank you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> sounds dodgy, exploiting people desperate for a job, paying up front for a chance of a job later? this sort of thing has been going on for years sadly, I went to an agency in about 1990, they sent me to a telesales place (I had just been basically sacked from another one) it was recruitment ads, commission only, I asked at the interview how I was supposed to live in the 6 week training period when I wasn't actually earning any commission, they said they would advance me £2000, so I said , at the end of the 6 weeks, I could find out that I'm crap at selling (which I kinda knew anyway, having been sacked form a telesales job) and owe you lot £2000, and not have a job, they said yes, I said no thank you



I was supposed to be there 9 mins ago and I'm at home in my jim-jams.

Oh well. Onwards and upwards, eh?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I was supposed to be there 9 mins ago and I'm at home in my jim-jams.
> 
> Oh well. Onwards and upwards, eh?



all that advice I gave you  

still ,I didn't know what dodgy cunts they were tbf


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello draggers! Welcme back stella! 

NO a lot of time to post today...dragging my way through some assignments at the moment.

After 2 already is good in the drag terms......


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone had the Crispy Chicken 'King Deal' Meal yet? 

Yetty?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Anyone had the Crispy Chicken 'King Deal' Meal yet?
> 
> Yetty?



is that KFC thread still going?


----------



## aqua (Jan 19, 2010)

urgh, in the last 5 mins I've come over REALLY knackered and in desparate need of going home

the next 15mins are going to drag badly aren't they


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2010)

the next 45 are. I'm 21 pages through a 56 page report... I wish I could speed read.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

I can see my car from the office window, Gunther is calling me, he wants to vroom vroom, it's heartbreaking seeing him all excited about driving down camden road and the holloway road


----------



## Stig (Jan 19, 2010)

Aargh! I have an amazon delivery, which almost certainly was sitting in the post room yesterday, but none of the mail sacks were even opened as the mail team were too busy 
They promised all the mail would be dealt with first thing next morning.

So I go in today, there is TWICE the volume of sacks there all unopened, they're saying they MIGHT open them all tomorrow.

Of course, I'm not allowed to touch the sacks...

That's my property in there, you bastards!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stig said:


> Aargh! I have an amazon delivery, which almost certainly was sitting in the post room yesterday, but none of the mail sacks were even opened as the mail team were too busy
> They promised all the mail would be dealt with first thing next morning.
> 
> So I go in today, there is TWICE the volume of sacks there all unopened, they're saying they MIGHT open them all tomorrow.
> ...



don't touch the sacks!!!


----------



## Stig (Jan 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> don't touch the sacks!!!



But it's my stuff!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stig said:


> But it's my stuff!



it's all to do with boundaries and personal space and that 


don't mess with the sacks


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

Cup the sacks in your hand. 
Make sure that your hand is cool but not cold. 
Squeeze gently.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

Bye


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

Back down the mines today! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Back down the mines today! Woohoo!!!!



Send a Budgie down first 

Feeling a bit meh this morning. Not actually ill or anything but have that feeling that I am coming down with something. Actually feel better this morning than when I went to bed but still meh. Oh well, have a meeting this morning so gotta get suited and booted shortly.

Two more sleeps till Friday 
Then I have two four day weeks in a row


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh yeeeees. It's not even Monday today lol


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh yeeeees. It's not even Monday today lol



are you working today?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> are you working today?



This is immaterial, the question is bra or no bra?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> are you working today?



Yes, I am  I have 3 whole weeks temp contract back at the place I was at last year 



Badgers said:


> This is immaterial, the question is bra or no bra?



Bra, def.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is immaterial, the question is bra or no bra?



we can only hope that the day reveals more bra shenanigans today


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Bra, def.





Looks like it might get a bit rainy out there today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm excited. I'm going to get ready now and be ON TIME  and not blame the tube like usual!

"I am _so_ sorry I'm late. District line.... "
"Oh yes of course"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

It's going to snow today, they said? On Today?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> It's going to snow today, they said? On Today?



no idea

I found my work mobile - previously listed as lost/stolen

it wasn't on my desk - I'd put it in another jacket


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> "I am _so_ sorry I'm late. District line.... "
> "Oh yes of course"



Are you Reginald Perrin?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

I didn't get where I am today by being a fictional sit com character.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2010)

Yay... hope you have a good first day stells.

No bra shenanigans from me today


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

Mobile phones recovered
Bra restored 
Coffee drunk 

Just another day in the drag


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

Ugh. It's 'handover' today. They are always really tiring. 

Agy had me with them for 9 for 5 fucking minutes and gig, which is across the road, doesn't start til 9.30! Morans. Am hanging in Sainsburys where it's warm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2010)

Working at home today - thank goodness 'cos it is miserable in the Head at the moment and I don't want to go out!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

But all the charity shops will be wondering where you are


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> But all the charity shops will be wondering where you are



I know! And it's pay day !!

Maybe the weather will be better this afternoon *stares wistfully out the rain splashed window pane"


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

Tis a bit grey and horrid out there isn't it? 

Slow start to the day here, bit quiet and meh but got to get going now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2010)

Right - breakfast time. Oat So Simple for a miserable day I think!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuck bollocks bastard

All the PGCE courses round here are already fully booked up for September!   College lady was shocked as she thought there would be loads of time yet.

Now have to wait til fucking September 2011   Have to apply this June though, and somehow get some teaching practice in.  College lady likes me and remembers me though, so said she would give me some (fnar) 

Am going to an open evening tomorrow night at Edge Hill (biggest teacher trainer place round here), and am gonna ask if it's worth me putting in an application anyway, in case of cancellations/clearing sorta thing


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2010)

Was just going to ask if it would be worth applying anyway, in case someone drops out. I remember hearing somewhere (but don't quote me) that quite a lot of people drop out PGCE's after the first term. 

Good news on the teaching experience though 

(nothing Manchester way, or is that too far to travel?)


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I shall do a bit of mithering/networking/whatever tomorrow night, see if I can get a foot in a door somewhere

Plus - on the positive side, it gives me more time to save up a bit, BUT more importantly, it looks like I WILL be able to cope financially, what with bursary, maintenance grant, extra loans, tuition loans


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> (nothing Manchester way, or is that too far to travel?)



Manchester is the only place with vacancies left, but it means either being stuck in the constant traffic jams on the M60 (and they are regular as fuck - it takes about an hour each way without a jam), or paying through the nose for train fares

Not worth it tbh - I know the travel would piss me right off and I doubt I could afford it


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a tough gig that teacher training, did it 15 years ago, never worked so hard, and the travelling was exhausting ,90 minutes each way, to the college for lectures and the practice. I'd try and get on a course as close to home as possible Soj.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Plus - on the positive side, it gives me more time to save up a bit, BUT more importantly, it looks like I WILL be able to cope financially, what with bursary, maintenance grant, extra loans, tuition loans



 x 10,000


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2010)

never work with children or animals


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

I am in trouble with a big sponsor  

Just about to call the guy back now and get bollocked


----------



## Yetman (Jan 20, 2010)

Stellas back, yes 

I dont know why but every time I'm in London I think I have to eat BK as much as possible. Thanks to Mr Badgers kind pm a while ago I managed 2 visits yesterday getting 2 burgers, 2 drinks and a fries for a fiver 

Next time I'll arrange a drink with some of yous, was going to yesterday but ended up getting a bit too twatted as soon as I left the office and it all went wrong


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> It's a tough gig that teacher training, did it 15 years ago, never worked so hard, and the travelling was exhausting ,90 minutes each way, to the college for lectures and the practice. I'd try and get on a course as close to home as possible Soj.



How come you never went into teaching then mart?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am in trouble with a big sponsor
> 
> Just about to call the guy back now and get bollocked



Ooo, is this about that thing you pmd about?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Well, I shall do a bit of mithering/networking/whatever tomorrow night, see if I can get a foot in a door somewhere
> 
> Plus - on the positive side, it gives me more time to save up a bit, BUT more importantly, it looks like I WILL be able to cope financially, what with bursary, maintenance grant, extra loans, tuition loans





Badgers said:


> x 10,000


What he said, that is a massive positive


----------



## Voley (Jan 20, 2010)

Bummer about the delay soj but it might work out for the best if you get a bit of time to save an that. The fact that it's financially feasible is a massive plus, mind. I saw yer post on the tea thread and thought 'Fuck it's all gonna be too expensive'.

Doing some preparation for my interview here right now. 'Where do you see yourself in five years time?' 'In India, addicted to opium.'


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> How come you never went into teaching then mart?



It was an FE teaching course and at the time, it was impossible to get full-time gigs,they were only offering part -time teaching,a few hours here and there, all over London,  people on the course would spend several hours a day traveling between gigs, I applied for few part-time gigs anyway but didn't get any, u wanted cold hard cash, so applied for othet stuff and never went into teaching, I have used the skills though, presentations are a lot less stressful now, and the course does make you more confident. The job situation for teachers is better at primary and secondary, more full-time posts,  I didnt want to teach screaming little uns, or annoying teens


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What he said, that is a massive positive



Yeh - keeping me afloat 


NVP said:


> Bummer about the delay soj but it might work out for the best if you get a bit of time to save an that. The fact that it's financially feasible is a massive plus, mind. I saw yer post on the tea thread and thought 'Fuck it's all gonna be too expensive'.
> 
> Doing some preparation for my interview here right now. 'Where do you see yourself in five years time?' 'In India, addicted to opium.'



Aye - once I counted it all up (6k bursary for teechin inglish apparently!), and added on my savings, I thought 'yay, I CAN do it' 

Heheh - or 'shagging your missus'


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> It was an FE teaching course and at the time, it was impossible to get full-time gigs,they were only offering part -time teaching,a few hours here and there, all over London,  people on the course would spend several hours a day traveling between gigs, I applied for few part-time gigs anyway but didn't get any, u wanted cold hard cash, so applied for othet stuff and never went into teaching, I have used the skills though, presentations are a lot less stressful now, and the course does make you more confident. The job situation for teachers is better at primary and secondary, more full-time posts,  I didnt want to teach screaming little uns, or annoying teens



Ahh.  

Yeh - ideally I'd like FE/6th form, but college lady recommended secondary, as they are screaming out for secondary teachers apparently, and I could live with teaching annoying teenagers


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2010)

In other news, might be meeting an ex tomorrow night for a drink, went out with her in 1990! She's down for a course, lives in Scotland with hubby and kids, ive changed a little bit from the 24/25 year old she knew, mind you she was only 19/20 then.


----------



## Voley (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd quite like to be a student again for a bit. I'd probably actually learn something this time. Half the books I was meant to read for my degree (but didn't) I've read out of genuine interest since. Couldn't teach, though.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ooo, is this about that thing you pmd about?



No, that was me just talking to a PR company like a normal human. Calling one of their celebrity clients a 'jumped up little twat' that I would not pay money for if she was naked is not well accepted. 

This one was the major sponsor of my next event. I took a _liberty_ with their branding and their director was not best pleased. I hate grovelling when I am not in the least bit sorry.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2010)

Unemployment drag weighs heavy here in Hackney...


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2010)

really pissed off by a racist comment by my line manager earlier.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I hate grovelling when I am not in the least bit sorry.



I hear ya brutha - I would have preferred to eat my own sick than apologise to those cunts before xmas.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> really pissed off by a racist comment by my line manager earlier.



Make a complaint?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> really pissed off by a racist comment by my line manager earlier.



Directed at someone or a racist statement?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> really pissed off by a racist comment by my line manager earlier.



Call NHS Direct!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

Talk to Frank?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9wk/S1cH4BrK5OI/AAAAAAAAAfE/wi_dnJ5G1u8/s1600-h/photo-748337.jpg


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9wk/S1cH4BrK5OI/AAAAAAAAAfE/wi_dnJ5G1u8/s1600-h/photo-748337.jpg



Arse shots are so 2009, it is all about the bra these days


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm back at the place Where I take pics of my fat bum for you all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Arse shots are so 2009, it is all about the bra these days



There's no precedent of bra pics...or is there?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> There's no precedent of bra pics...or is there?



If your name is Badgers then you have the PMs


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9wk/S1cH4BrK5OI/AAAAAAAAAfE/wi_dnJ5G1u8/s1600-h/photo-748337.jpg



You've left the toilet seat down stella 

or are you trying to work out a particularly stubborn fart?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

God my arse is going dead - been sat on this fucking chair all day 

Might have to go the bank.  Only have one cheque to pay in, for a piddling amount, but at least I'll get out of here for a while


----------



## Yetman (Jan 20, 2010)

Asspics in the lavs. Get in 

Nipplepics under the desk next pls, before moving on to the natural successor, mingepics while getting shouted at by the boss 

'YOU WERE SEEN TAKING PICTURES OF...AHEM...YOURSELF...UNDER THE DESK, NOW WHAT IS THE MEANING OF THIS?? WHAT!? WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?? REMOVE THAT CAMERA FROM BENEATH YOUR SKIRT WHILE I'M SHOUTING AT YOU! DONT GET ME IN THE SHOT WOMAN ARE YOU CRAZY? GET OUT YOURE FIRED'

Thats the sort of shit I'm on about. Has to have the angry bosses face in the shot though. Youknowsitclartspa


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Make a complaint?



I'm going to. It's not the first time I've heard something like this from him.



Badgers said:


> Directed at someone or a racist statement?



Tbh it was more of an ignorant racial generalisation but he should fucking know better. I'm not easily offended but I was pretty set back by that comment. It's really put me in a bad mood.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to. It's not the first time I've heard something like this from him.
> 
> Tbh it was more of an ignorant racial generalisation but he should fucking know better. I'm not easily offended but I was pretty set back by that comment. It's really put me in a bad mood.



I have not reported any for a while. 

The most recent one was a fucktard Australian lass who was a team 'leader' at a company I worked for. She was on the phone to a recruitment consultant saying 'I would much prefer Australian, South African, or New Zealand applicants as they really have the best work ethic' 

I enjoyed seeing her pain


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 20, 2010)

my god, crazy day, meetings and arguments and paperwork and all sorts, thank gawd i'm on training for next 2 days.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

Leaving early today. 
Off to pay silly money to a silly estate agent. 
Will need a pint after but then home to chill.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

Been bank

Starving now

Want my tea now, and a big pint cup of tea


----------



## Stig (Jan 20, 2010)

Still three hours left, and I'm just staring at the same paragraph, which isn't going to change. 
Might move on to the next paragraph and stare at that for a bit.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2010)

might leave early as well


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

30 mins to go...tick tock tick tock


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2010)

I was in early today, so I'm leaving now! 

laters


----------



## Yetman (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm off for the next two days 

Have a nice time draggizzers


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

cunt off - both of you


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2010)

as soon as they're gone I'll post my bra pic  cunts!



(i won't really)


----------



## Yetman (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey soj! 


Suck my fat one 

Laterz


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

Yetty - I heard it was a very small skinny one, so I'll pass, thanks 


*spews*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

I am away for five mins and bras are out, things are sucked!!! 

All good though, work done with and on the 37 to Clapham Common. Got the top deck front seat too


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

Just passed the Plough Rd stop. Singing man across from me is mildly annoying but seems happy with his lot now he has removed all trace of condensation from the bus.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2010)

Clapham Junction stop update. Singing Man has got off now but contending with Talks Loudly On Phone Girl. If she calls anyone else to tell them how mean/sick/sorted/awesome the curry she made is then there may be trouble. Otherwise all is well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2010)

Today's Headlines

1. My iPhone's battery is a bit pathetic.
2. Had a nice day at work.
3. Going to the pub now.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 20, 2010)

Evening draggers.  Been in Manchester for the past three days and offline.  What's occurring?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> as soon as they're gone I'll post my bra pic  cunts!
> 
> 
> 
> (i won't really)


*waiting* 

doh!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

Hungover

That is all


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

Friday's so close I can smell it! Going in early today so I can sneak off early  but starting the day with a meeting


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Friday's so close I can smell it! Going in early today so I can sneak off early  but starting the day with a meeting



I did wake up thinking today was Freeday so today feels a bit yuck now I realise it is only Thursday. I have no meetings but a busy day lies ahead so not expecting _much_ of a drag. Nothing in the larder/fridge to botch together for lunch so will have to pop out and get something, at least I have Weetabix to start the day 

Ah well, drag myself to the drag shortly and struggle through the day. Tomorrow will be most welcome and then four days on, four days off, four days on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2010)

Come on then - tell us why you're going 4-days weeks  When are you moving?

My chosen hours are 9.30 - 5.30 btw


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

might leave early today again, the ex that I'm meeting (1990 ex) is down doing a hairdressing course, and asked me if i want my hair cut (stells saw my street drinker chic hair a few nights ago) so if i can, I'm meeting an ex for the first time in 20 years, AND, she will be cutting my hair


what could go wrong?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2010)

Hah haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sounds fab! Where's she gonna cut it? In a pub somewhere?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Hah haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sounds fab! Where's she gonna cut it? In a pub somewhere?



she wants me to head over to marble arch, where she is doing the course, it might be in front of load of folk, I might end up on some hairdresser website, before and after shots


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the sound of that. You'll get some glossy pics to post  Nice way to have a meeting too - not just the first slightly awkward half hour in a pub. Approve!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

Just wrote a long, witty and engaging post but Tapatalk shut down before I could hit send and can't be arsed to write it again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2010)

iPhones, eh?

Do you fnd the 'delete' button is way to close to the 'send' button? I keep sending 'I'mcgonna' and 'You'rev' and stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2010)

And oh btw: exclusively selected people can stalk Marty's ex on FB and she's a hottie


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm meeting an ex for the first time in 20 years, AND, she will be cutting my hair
> 
> 
> what could go wrong?





marty21 said:


> she wants me to head over to marble arch, where she is doing the course, it might be in front of load of folk, I might end up on some hairdresser website, before and after shots



Think long and hard Marty, this is very important!!!

Is there anything she might be cross with you about or want revenge for?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2010)

Hahahaha ruti knows


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

Will she ask Marty where he is going on holiday?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2010)

looks like it's going to be a nice quiet day in the office


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> looks like it's going to be a nice quiet day in the office



Good 

You decided what to do?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

Got to the office in good time considering I stopped off for a Double Sausage & Egg McMuffin at Putney. Nobody else in the office till about 09:30 today so listening to some choooonz and drinking water by the pint to ease my head.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

that title quoting on your tapatalk thing is really annoying


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Think long and hard Marty, this is very important!!!
> 
> Is there anything she might be cross with you about or want revenge for?



Why would anyone be angry with me?  It was a distance relationship, I was in London, she was at uni up north, we had fun, and ended on good terms,  I think!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm in my old house boiling water in a cocktail shaker for coffee and eating coco pops out of a cup with a plastic spoon I found in my camping bag. This sucks arse. Its a right bloody mess in here as well. FEFUXACHE


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we had fun, and ended on good terms,  I think!



When she arrives with the DNA testing kit just fucking run.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

Morning morning morning

Thursday - Friday eve 

Decided not to go to that open evening tonight.  Bit pointless really, given I only want to know one thing, and I can find that out by ringing them up and asking.  Plus, given I can't fucking start til next September, whatever they tell me now is subject to change.

Is it lunchtime soon?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> When she arrives with the DNA testing kit just fucking run.



She could just send some of my hair away


----------



## Ms T (Jan 21, 2010)

Morning all.  I've been at work for two and a half hours already.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> She could just send some of my hair away



Jeremy Kyle can help you here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2010)

Mu friend and colleague is away for the rest of this week and all of next so it's just me, the boss and the newbie.

I predict tears before bedtime!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

What is newbie eating?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What is newbie eating?



Aaah now that is interesting. The crisps have gone and he is eating fruit for breakfast and low fat yoghurt as a snack!

I think he is trying to lose weight for his wedding this summer.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aaah now that is interesting. The crisps have gone and he is eating fruit for breakfast and low fat yoghurt as a snack!
> 
> I think he is trying to lose weight for his wedding this summer.



Really? 
How the mighty have fallen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2010)

My period started this morning so it is like a ticking time bomb until the pains start.

I hope they wait until I get home. Work plus period pains minus chocolate is not a good equation 

Mind you by then I should be so doped up on ibuprofen and paracetemol that I hope not to care!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

I want food
Have half a Thai in the fridge but not enough for the whole day methinks.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

lunch-time, not sure i will be able to get away in time to have thehaircutbymy1990ex 

will discuss my early departure after lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2010)

I want to leave early tomorrow for my DATE. I'm on a diet for it (started today) so eating soup for lunch only (pot & leek) and had four fruits (apps x 2 & tangs x 2) for breakfast. 

Funny thing here at work. I am in a terrible position for mucking about on the net - have my back to bit where everyone walks from one side of vast open plan office to the other so it's keeping me very honest and I have done quite a lot of work that I am extremely satisfied with and the day has flown by. What could this mean?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

kinell stella - you're in danger of developing some kind of..._work ethic_


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What could this mean?



That you need to move desks?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> kinell stella - you're in danger of developing some kind of..._work ethic_



It's an actual physical sensation 



neonwilderness said:


> That you need to move desks?



I don't even want to be designed into a corner! Though I am not sure whether all the tasks I've been left to do will last the three weeks so maybe a corner early Feb'd be good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I want to leave early tomorrow for my DATE. I'm on a diet for it (started today) so eating soup for lunch only (pot & leek) and had four fruits (apps x 2 & tangs x 2) for breakfast.
> 
> Funny thing here at work. I am in a terrible position for mucking about on the net - have my back to bit where everyone walks from one side of vast open plan office to the other so it's keeping me very honest and I have done quite a lot of work that I am extremely satisfied with and the day has flown by. *What could this mean?*



You want to go on your DATE feeling virtuous


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> It's an actual physical sensation



Yes

I've had it on occasion myself

Don't be getting too virtuous though, or you'll not cop a shag tomorrow night


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

Fucking Hell!!!

I actually managed to put a fucking new ringtone on my phone 

It's only taken 4 days


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

Just strolled down the Thames for some lunchtime fresh air. 
Saw a Heron.


----------



## Stig (Jan 21, 2010)

one week and one day to go.

This will be my last weekend! how very odd. 
all the others won't count as weekends, as there won't be any WORK in between them.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

Stig said:


> one week and one day to go.
> 
> This will be my last weekend! how very odd.
> all the others won't count as weekends, as there won't be any WORK in between them.



Are you getting all excited now?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

Stig said:


> one week and one day to go.
> 
> This will be my last weekend! how very odd.
> all the others won't count as weekends, as there won't be any WORK in between them.



If your whole life becomes a weekend will you enjoy them any less? 

I am in the same boat as you but with my living arrangements. We are moving on Saturday 30th so this is our last full weekend in our home of two years.


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Saw a Heron.



Is this drug lingo?

I'm nervous about tomorrows interview _already_.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm nervous about tomorrows interview _already_.



Take a valium and have a wank


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2010)

It's nice that 'leaving in a week or so' feeling, innit, Stig? It barely needs to be said but if ever there was an excuse to do fuck all, it is now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2010)

Do some ironing.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm nervous about tomorrows interview _already_.



Go for a long walk mate - tire yourself out, lose some of that nervous energy and DON'T break out the booze 


and good fucking luck


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

Blimey, date, last week in job, last weekend in house, interview... it's all go in here today.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Blimey, date, last week in job, last weekend in house, interview... it's all go in here today.



and me ringtone, don't forget the ringtone


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

what you set it to?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> what you set it to?



New Day Rising by Husker Du  

Have also got Rebel Girl on there too, by Hazel Dickens, for when I fancy a change


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

I have no idea who either of those people are or what the tunes sound like


----------



## Stig (Jan 21, 2010)

NVP said:


> It's nice that 'leaving in a week or so' feeling, innit, Stig? It barely needs to be said but if ever there was an excuse to do fuck all, it is now.





I'm doing quite a bit actually, these boards haven't seen so much action from me in years 

(Bloody good luck tomorrow btw)


----------



## Stig (Jan 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Are you getting all excited now?



YES!! I'm on the edge of my seat, actually. *bouncebouncebounce*

doing all those last tidying uppages- I just asked for my first aid and H&S course certificates to take away, just laminating the first one now. 



Badgers said:


> If your whole life becomes a weekend will you enjoy them any less?



NO! weekends are boyfriend time, weekdays are solitary housey time. there will be a definite deliniation between the two.

In fact, I'm going to have to lay down som Very Strict Ground Rules, so I don't degrade into an unemployable shambling smelly drunk. Things like daily showering, getting dressed properly, no drinking before, um, a time yet to be decided by the committee (me) on a week day, sensible gaming rations,  etc.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2010)

Nooooooooooo!! I have run out of staples 

Going on a search for staples in this building is like entering Conrad's Heart of Darkness 

"The horror! The horror"! *weeps silently*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooooooooo!! I have run out of staples
> 
> Going on a search for staples in this building is like entering Conrad's Heart of Darkness
> 
> "The horror! The horror"! *weeps silently*


haha


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have no idea who either of those people are or what the tunes sound like


Husker Du - visceral american punk from the 80s 

Rebel Girl - written by Joe Hill for Elizabeth Flynn, sorta countryish, and about female socialist union members 



Stig said:


> no drinking before, um, a time yet to be decided by the committee (me) on a week day, sensible gaming rations,  etc.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

Stig said:


> NO! weekends are boyfriend time, weekdays are solitary housey time. there will be a definite deliniation between the two.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to have to lay down som Very Strict Ground Rules, so I don't degrade into an unemployable shambling smelly drunk. Things like daily showering, getting dressed properly, no drinking before, um, a time yet to be decided by the committee (me) on a week day, sensible gaming rations,  etc.



If I was doing this I would be an unwashed, crazy alcoholic these days. I did do six months without working once before though. Managed to get into a really good routine and loved it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

My industry snitch has just given me some fucking golden news.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2010)

Newbie went off to have his hair cut at 1.30pm ....and he still isn't back  

Mind you he has quite thick, curly hair so I suppose it is akin to shearing a sheep.

However I have rifled through a colleagues desk and found some staples which I am now jealously guarding/hiding.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My industry snitch has just given me some fucking golden news.



oh aye?  and?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> oh aye?  and?



Company takeovers. 
One hated institution has just taken over a company owned by an even more hated institution. 
This will mean nothing to anyone but fills me with glee.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

In other news we are in the the old 3-4 drag window now.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Company takeovers.
> One hated institution has just taken over a company owned by an even more hated institution.
> This will mean nothing to anyone but fills me with glee.



ooookayyyy

yes

anyway 

starving. for a fucking change 

wondering whether to just go for cheese on toast for tea, or beans on toast, or cheese on beans on toast.  still have loads of tiger bread left.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2010)

I have just had to leave the office 'cos the newbie has been so loud eating his bowl of fruit I expected to look up and see him with his head stuck ina pineapple eating it from the inside out! 

Then I started laughing to myself so had to go and make some tea


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If I was doing this I would be an unwashed, crazy alcoholic these days. I did do six months without working once before though. Managed to get into a really good routine and loved it.


I'd be a crazy knitting baking lady! I want to do it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'd be a crazy knitting baking lady! I want to do it!



I put on loads of weight so no, you don't


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

The longest I've ever had off work in the last 10 years is 3 months... I wouldn't mind (if the boy had a job )


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

Tick, tock, tick


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

leaving in 15 - heading for the haircut - not sure where I have to go mind, she hasn't told me yet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> leaving in 15 - heading for the haircut - not sure where I have to go mind, she hasn't told me yet



Maybe she is planning to kidnap you


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe she is planning to kidnap you



to be a SEX SLAVE !!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> to be a SEX SLAVE !!!!!!!!



But what if you are like Samson and she cuts your hair and you lose all your strength!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But what if you are like Samson and she cuts your hair and you lose all your strength!!



I'd be a rubbish sex slave then though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'd be a crazy knitting baking lady! I want to do it!



How many cats would you have?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The longest I've ever had off work in the last 10 years is 3 months... I wouldn't mind (if the boy had a job )



I've had 6 weeks off work a few times, got a bit bored tbf


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How many cats would you have?


none... I'd have dogs 



marty21 said:


> I've had 6 weeks off work a few times, got a bit bored tbf


I might get bored in the end... but I have all these grand plans of things to learn and not enough time (and I don't like my job ).


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

I would write - short stories, and novels

I might even get round to washing my kitchen walls - but probably not


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm off home, I feel like shit


----------



## Stig (Jan 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've had 6 weeks off work a few times, got a bit bored tbf



I'm only planning to have February off.   Any more than that is accidental extension due to jobhunting fail.

(I'm willing to do most shite jobs though TBF so I'll probably be fine.)

During my month, I'm planning to dig over the entire garden, plant or germinate all of the February seeds (loads), repaint the front room and hallway, re-grout the entire bathroom in black, do up the van interior, get a licence to sell alcohol, brew loads of amazing beer and possibly market it, and complete Zelda on the gamecube finally.

Will also need to clean the place up properly and regularly and do all the cooking and housewifing in exchange for rich getting the beers in down the pub as I'll be skint. 

So, hopefully won't get too bored.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm off home, I feel like shit


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm off home, I feel like shit



aww

well, I won't call you a cunt then

on THIS occasion   hope you're feeling better soon Bee


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

Off in five


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've had 6 weeks off work a few times, got a bit bored tbf



I had four years off. Didn't get bored once.


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2010)

And thanks for all the good wishes everyone.  Have worked myself through any nervousness by telling myself it's not the end of the world if I don't get it. Which, frankly, it isn't. 

My nerves are my own worst enemy sometimes. At work I think I appear pretty confident, by and large, when i can be arsed. In interviews I can look like a bumbling fucking moron.


----------



## Stig (Jan 21, 2010)

SHITE! 



To do: 

Apply for credit card BEFORE end of next week


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2010)

Stig said:


> SHITE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ah, yes. In much the same way as I applied for an overdraft facility the week before I went on the dole.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2010)

Nearly home.
Stopped for a half (pint) in the pub while waiting for wifey. Quick stop at the shop for supplies and then home for a really fucking early night. 

Freeday tomorrow people, stay frosty


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Stig said:


> I'm only planning to have February off.   Any more than that is accidental extension due to jobhunting fail.
> 
> (I'm willing to do most shite jobs though TBF so I'll probably be fine.)
> 
> ...



I should have done stuff like that! the last time I was off was during the last Olympics, I spent a lot of time watching that - became a fan of sports I'd never seen before ...like beach volleyball


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe she is planning to kidnap you



no kidnap, she cut by hair under supervision, did ok, looks alright, we had a couple of drinks, talked about stuff we'd done over the last 20 years, she was looking hawt tbf, and then I came home to mrs21


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 21, 2010)

i've just been checking (and replying to ) work emails 

27/7 me........


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've just been checking (and replying to ) work emails
> 
> 27/7 me........



stop that right now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 21, 2010)

drinking beer now chief


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> drinking beer now chief



good lad!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 21, 2010)

fucking wanker!?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking wanker!?



good lad !


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 21, 2010)

you're a diamond marty, laters dude


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 21, 2010)

i put 27/7, not 24/7 

*utter fail*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Freeday dawn at last dragslags  

Not a bad sleep, managed eight hours but still could have sneaked in a couple more when the alarm went off. No alarms for us tomorrow though, just a natural wake up followed by bacon and eggs, possibly at the Cafe Van Gogh if we get organised. Last weekend in the current homestead and there will have to be some packing but not too much.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i put 27/7, not 24/7
> 
> *utter fail*



This is dedication to the drag beyond the boundaries of time and I salute you


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Right you lazy fucks, I am off to work. 
The last Friday I will do this commuting route.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

At 7.22? 

I'm back working at the place I worked before for, like, 10 months but I can't remember if they do dress-down Friday?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

oh it feels draggy today, but the thought of friday pleases me


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Right you lazy fucks, I am off to work.
> The last Friday I will do this commuting route.


taking another route next week then


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> taking another route next week then



Nah, have next Friday off work and then the new route starts on Tuesday. 

Busy fucking day ahead but should keep the drag in check.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

time to commute


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

I should not have found it funny but.....

Walking down the platform at Putney station and the woman walking in front of stopped suddenly to pick up a coin. As she lent forward her iPhone/iTouch fell out of her pocket and smacked on the platform. I wanted to stop and ask her what coin it was and how much of the damage it would pay for but suddenly realised I was a cunt and walked on.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've just been checking (and replying to ) work emails
> 
> 27/7 me........


sounds like me.. I was doing fucking work at half ten last night before I went to bed 



Badgers said:


> Freeday dawn at last dragslags
> 
> Not a bad sleep, managed eight hours but still could have sneaked in a couple more when the alarm went off. No alarms for us tomorrow though, just a natural wake up followed by bacon and eggs, possibly at the Cafe Van Gogh if we get organised. Last weekend in the current homestead and there will have to be some packing but not too much.


Definitely go there for breakfast... you'll regret it if you don't 

(I've never been, but you're less likely to go once you've moved)


----------



## Ms T (Jan 22, 2010)

Overslept somehow this morning.  Alarm went off and I think I must have drifted back off without realising it.  Anyway, woke up at ten to six - taxi was arriving at six and I was supposed to start work at six thirty.   I somehow managed to get out of the house by six ten.  Not looking so hot this morning.


----------



## Stig (Jan 22, 2010)

Right, I'm out of bed and dressed. Just frying up some potato pancakes for brekkie, then off to work in a bit, for another very slow day.

Hope I can get my three process improvement reports finished off today, then my last week will be completely empty of work.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> sounds like me.. I was doing fucking work at half ten last night before I went to bed
> 
> Definitely go there for breakfast... you'll regret it if you don't
> 
> (I've never been, but you're less likely to go once you've moved)



Well, we have been saying for a while (since October 2007) that we must pop in there. I am glad to be leaving the old place but have a bit of nostalgia. Fed the birds in the churchyard this morning humming 'bread of heaven, peck me till I want no more' which may mean we will be discussed in the local nutter thread soon. 

Tomorrow we will pack a bit then breakfast at the Cafe Van Gogh, onto the Kennington farmers market, quick pint in The Hanover Arms reading the Guardian then home for more packing and a dinner of market goodness.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

More asbestos, more asbestos, more asbestos


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

ey?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ey?



Been stuck in my head today. 
Simpson's, episode "Lisa's Substitute" 219 7F19 Original Airdate: 25/04/91



> Martin: [campaign speech]  In a sample taken in this very classroom, a state inspector found 1.74 parts per million of asbestos!
> 
> Bart: That's not enough!  We demand MORE asbestos! [leads the class in a chant of `MORE ASBESTOS']


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

Better than the song someone got stuck in my head yesterday... the bird is the word


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Did you beat me to the post win?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Better than the song someone got stuck in my head yesterday... the bird is the word


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bug issue if the day, contractors refusing to work at the property because the garden is FULL of dog shit, tenant is drunken Irish woman, looking forward to her call


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you beat me to the post win?


without knowing... yes


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> without knowing... yes




Did you click my  link in the post above?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

No... I didn't instantly assume the  was a link


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP, get back into housing, see what fun you're missing?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Bug issue if the day, contractors refusing to work at the property because the garden is FULL of dog shit, tenant is drunken Irish woman, looking forward to her call





marty21 said:


> NVP, get back into housing, see what fun you're missing?



You are selling it to me also


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I should not have found it funny but.....
> 
> Walking down the platform at Putney station and the woman walking in front of stopped suddenly to pick up a coin. As she lent forward her iPhone/iTouch fell out of her pocket and smacked on the platform. I wanted to stop and ask her what coin it was and how much of the damage it would pay for but suddenly realised I was a cunt and walked on.



I'd have laughed too, providing it wasn't my iphone


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have no intention of actually going around to see the dog shit, its a phobia, makes me retch,  still its not a bad phobia to have


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

Is NVP's interview today?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

*good luck nvp!!*


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

Fridayyyyyyyy


Yayyyyyyyyyy

Dogshit Rainy Day just rang me and asked me what's going on   So I had to make stuff up 

'oh, well, I'm just checking the account, and then I'm going to pay some bills, and start putting together that list for the mailshot' 

like shite

it's fucking friday, tosser


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP seen earlier working at his new job:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 22, 2010)

Today's 'Thought of the day' email has just arrived.



> Our lives are defined by opportunities. Even the ones we miss.



Inspirational


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Good luck nvp !


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yesterday I had an email from someone complaining about a neighbour speaking too loud ! Ffs , he was particularly incensed when she said WANT SOME COFFEE in a loud voice


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm printing the draft of the 9-10 Team Plan for this directorate so I know what they are up to - cuz I'm interested. Tube reading. 

God, I _love_ working.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Good luck nvp !



Oooooh, this!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> God, I _love_ working.



Bless


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Yesterday I had an email from someone complaining about a neighbour speaking too loud ! Ffs , he was particularly incensed when she said WANT SOME COFFEE in a loud voice



We were a bit curious about our pending new neighbours. 
Turns out he is a DJ so all good then?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We were a bit curious about our pending new neighbours.
> Turns out he is a DJ so *all good then*?



Until he starts playing tunes at 3am midweek


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Until he starts playing tunes at 3am midweek



I am really not bothered by noise like this. 
People rowing or just being cunts pisses me off but not tooonz.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2010)

Mornin' all - and good luck today NVP!

I am feeling like shit, really like shit. Period pains started at 7.00am and are still going. Have managed to make it to work but keep having to go to the loo 'cos I think I am going to throw up and put the fan on 'cos I am over-heating. Can't eat anything or drink anything at the mo either. 

I just keep telling myself that when they are over - which I reckon should be another half an hour, 4 hours being the usual length of these things for me, I am going to feel _so_ good. Or I will have stabbed myself in the abdomen trying to dull the pain


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello everyone! Happy Friday...hope the drag has some momentum today so that you don't suffer too much...I am studying.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Fridayyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyyy
> ...



I like your style...well played! 



5t3IIa said:


> God, I _love_ working.


 Yeah...definately better than a kick in the chops.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

That, Qoths, is fucking horrible. I sometimes would prefer to cut out my workings but then I think I don't want a hairy chin


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

When is the next drag meet Marty?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah...definately better than a kick in the chops.



How are you? Keeping on track and feeling good?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Ms T (Jan 22, 2010)

((QoGs))

Hope you feel better soon.

I am TIRED.  Starting work at 6.30 sucks, big time.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> When is the next drag meet Marty?



TONIGHT at your gaff , did you remember to tidy up and get the beer and nibbles in? Soj has baggsied the sofa, I think I'm sleeping in the toilet


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Ms T said:


> sucks, bra time.



corrected


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That, Qoths, is fucking horrible. I sometimes would prefer to cut out my workings but then I think I don't want a hairy chin



Ta


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2010)

Ms T said:


> ((QoGs))
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I am TIRED.  Starting work at 6.30 sucks, big time.



And ta too


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> How are you? Keeping on track and feeling good?



Have emersed myself in my studies...the only thing keeping me sane TBH. I am using this unemployed time to make sure my assignments are done and shit hot for this term...trying to be happy stella, you know. Glad things have perked up for you.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone else like Bras?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else like Bros?



I think you might be on your own there badgers 

Though I did like whichever one it was when he was in "Blade 2" - Luke was it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else like Br*a*s?





QueenOfGoths said:


> I think you might be on your own there badgers



What the fuck you going on about?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What the fuck you going on about?



Ha-di-ha editing boy 

When Mr. QofG's was a young teenager he wrote a comic book starring a bloke called Jack Bra. He was a crimefighter, I think,...who wore a bra over his clothes!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

The Robin that pecked me was outside when I went for a __~


----------



## Stig (Jan 22, 2010)

TWO people away today unexpectedly. One ill, one AWOL.

Out of a team of five.

My day suddely went all busy.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser. Pow right in the kisser.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh dear, I've not done any work today


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

been watching family guy then bhaaji?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> been watching family guy then bhaaji?



My head is in a Simpson's/Family Guy/South Park kinda place....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh dear, I've not done any work today



now there's a surprise.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> now there's a surprise.



I did enough yesterday. My beavering was remarked upon


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> My beavering was remarked upon


i'm sure it was. but you could have been getting on with some work instead.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm sure it was. but you could have been getting on with some work instead.



No one's ever remarked upon your beavering have they?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No one's ever remarked upon your beavering have they?


not at work, no. for obvious reasons.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Mine was at work. See definition 2


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

can almost touch the weekend now, and we're talking inappropriate touching


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

You are on about perching, you _slut_


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You are on about perching, you _slut_



the weekend is a slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggg!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Look at it, peeping coquettishly over the horizon, giving it the come on. It wants it, oh yes it does, it wants it.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Look at it, peeping coquettishly over the horizon, giving it the come on. It wants it, oh yes it does, it wants it.



aye, she's bending over to pick up that pencil, the harlot, cleavage ahoy, and she forgot her bra this morning


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Look at it, peeping coquettishly over the horizon, giving it the come on. It wants it, oh yes it does, it wants it.



yeh she's beavering away


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Two cider lunch


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> can almost touch the weekend now, and we're talking inappropriate touching


Was there any inappropriate touching last night? 

Did you get a haircut?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Bee - I'm eating a Snickers cheesecake!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

A what?  Where from?

I thought you were being virtuous and fruity  how was the date last night?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> A what?  Where from?
> 
> I thought you were being virtuous and fruity  how was the date last night?



From canteen at work. I will PM you where I work 

Virtuous? Huh? Date is tonight, no time for virtue.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh, and I watched Flashdance last night and think you look a bit like Jennifer Beals


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Was there any inappropriate touching last night?
> 
> Did you get a haircut?



Got a cool haircut, no inappropriate touching, she did look hawt though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

I want stuff
Naughty stuff
There is no naughty stuff


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, and I watched Flashdance last night and think you look a bit like Jennifer Beals


*googles*



marty21 said:


> Got a cool haircut, no inappropriate touching, she did look hawt though


pics? 



Badgers said:


> I want stuff
> Naughty stuff
> There is no naughty stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Bee, yesterday, not sporting a bra.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

...and having had my legs stretched in rack


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ...and having had my legs stretched in rack



Nice butt too, sweetcheeks and quite a little mover


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that wished me luck.  It went pretty well, I think. Seemed like a nice enough office and a decent bunch to work for, too. There'll be another interview though if I passed this one. Should hear early next week. Wine will be drunk tonight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

All sounds good  hope you hear good news back next week.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am now caressing the weekend, and she loves it innit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Nicely NYP 

Oooh Marty


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> Thanks to everyone that wished me luck.  *It went pretty well, I think.* Seemed like a nice enough office and a decent bunch to work for, too. There'll be another interview though if I passed this one. Should hear early next week. Wine will be drunk tonight.



  good to hear it - did you gibber much?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am now caressing the weekend, and she loves it innit


15mins and I'm going to give her one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Hour n ten! Unnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh! Sloppy seconds!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 15mins and I'm going to give her one



Get in there!  She wants it bad now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2010)

Good weekends to all my lovely cunts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2010)

I have spent the last weekend trying to avoid going to sleep and dribbling over my desk so the weekend appears safe from any molestation on my part. I shall just be a gooseberry to the rest of you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll give it one from you then give you one from it at Nrth Ldn Drnks Qoths


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll give it one from you then give you one from it at Nrth Ldn Drnks Qoths



damn my holiday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> damn my holiday



My phone has video 

Perhaps there is also a depravity app for Stella's i-phone. There should be!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll be getting the lowdown on some tip-top deviancy tonight, hopefully. That's not as rude as it sounds


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My phone has video
> 
> Perhaps there is also a depravity app for Stella's i-phone. There should be!


 
Pay per view


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll be getting the lowdown on some tip-top deviancy tonight, hopefully. That's not as rude as it sounds



Hee hee.

Right, I am outta here. Good weekend all - and to those who have a DATE tonight - ENJOY!! - plus pics, we want pics!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

35 minutes to go

and not all of us want pics of dates 

have a lovely evening though our stella


----------



## Ms T (Jan 22, 2010)

15 mins to go, and I've had enough depravity here to last me a lifetime.  Nasty court cases, innit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Ms T said:


> 15 mins to go, and I've had enough depravity here to last me a lifetime.  Nasty court cases, innit.



And you not looking your best


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> good to hear it - did you gibber much?



Minimal gibberage.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> Minimal gibberage.



So 1 phone interview, one interview and then another interview? What is this gig, if you don't mind me asking? For £15k?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Not sure if I am here 30-60 minutes still. 
Have loads to do, might leave soon and finish my emails at home in my pants with a beer?


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> So 1 phone interview, one interview and then another interview? What is this gig, if you don't mind me asking? For £15k?



Consumer advisor. I think you have to jump through loads of hoops because they send you on a 6 week training course that costs them a packet first. I get a diploma as a consumer law advisor at the end of it so you can see why they want to make sure they've got the right person. Also, it's Cornwall. This would probably be a twenty grand+ job anywhere else in Britain.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not sure if I am here 30-60 minutes still.
> Have loads to do, might leave soon and finish my emails at home in my pants with a beer?



good call, I'm going to the pub first, but i expect to end the evening having beer in my pants


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> Consumer advisor. I think you have to jump through loads of hoops because they send you on a 6 week training course that costs them a packet first. I get a diploma as a consumer law advisor at the end of it so you can see why they want to make sure they've got the right person. Also, it's Cornwall. This would probably be a twenty grand+ job anywhere else in Britain.



you'll have a diploma?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

Ms T said:


> 15 mins to go, and I've had enough depravity here to last me a lifetime.  Nasty court cases, innit.



what - the Edlington thing?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> but i expect to end the evening having beer in my pants



If we did this together would people find us odd?


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, in consumer law.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> Minimal gibberage.



Excellent


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> Consumer advisor. I think you have to jump through loads of hoops because they send you on a 6 week training course that costs them a packet first. I get a diploma as a consumer law advisor at the end of it so you can see why they want to make sure they've got the right person. Also, it's Cornwall. This would probably be a twenty grand+ job anywhere else in Britain.



Training  Fantastic. Very best of luck to you matey


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> Yeah, in consumer law.



You'd have to get it laminated, and put it up in your front door


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you'll have a diploma?



An 'Ology' ?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If we did this together would people find us odd?



two men, sitting on a sofa, in their pants, drinking beer, what is odd about that ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> An 'Ology' ?



I thought that too! I thought that too!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> You'd have to get it laminated, and put it up in your front door



put it above the loo

I know someone who put his degree certificate, framed, above his loo


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> You'd have to get it laminated, and put it up in your front door



Oh yeah. 

And I'll be a total nightmare to anyone that tries to rip me off in the future an all.


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> An 'Ology' ?



Maureen lipman wasn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

5t3iia said:


> i thought that too! I thought that too!



more asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos! More asbestos!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> And I'll be a total nightmare to anyone that tries to rip me off in the future an all.



we'll have to start calling you 'watchdog'


----------



## Stig (Jan 22, 2010)

bye weekenders, still 2 hours and 20 mins to go here, and two jobs to cover.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> two men, sitting on a sofa, in their pants, drinking beer, what is odd about that ?



The world is odd, not the men.


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we'll have to start calling you 'watchdog'



You, sir, have slandered me. I know my rights. I demand compensation.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> You, sir, have slandered me. I know my rights. I demand compensation.



you haven't got the diploma yet


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> And I'll be a total nightmare to anyone that tries to rip me off in the future an all.



NVP (on getting a refund):  do you know who you're talking to, mate?  I've got a diploma in CONSUMER LAW


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Stig (Jan 22, 2010)

I think me and NVP should go into business together. consumer advisor and beer judge. Great team.


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

Stig said:


> I think me and NVP should go into business together. consumer advisor and beer judge. Great team.



I agree.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

Stig said:


> I think me and NVP should go into business together. consumer advisor and beer judge. Great team.



consumer of beer would be even better


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

Right - I'm fucking off

have a shit weekend all!!


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

Why aren't we all calling each other cunts?! It's Friday ffs ya cunts!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

*comes back specially*

CUNT OFF YA BIG PILE OF BOLLOCKS


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

That's more cunting like it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> Why aren't we all calling each other cunts?! It's Friday ffs ya cunts!


cos d-b's not here to start it off


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Cunt this, I am cunting off


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cunt this, I am cunting off


good


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

Cunt off then ya cunting cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> Cunt off then ya cunting cunt.



go and bugger a cunting donkey


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

It all went cunt up when the chicks took over the thread starting


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Left the office, locked up,set the alarm,realised I left my phone charging. Back in,turned the alarm off,got my phone,locked up again,set the alarm again! Now this Cunt has left the building.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

On the cunting 37 bus. Should I go straight home or have a pint in the Albert? These are the difficult questions of this age...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On the cunting 37 bus. Should I go straight home or have a pint in the Albert? These are the difficult questions of this age...


you should have bought a travelling beer


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

I like a travelling beer.
In fact I pretty much just like beer. 

Oh well, might as well stop off at the pub on route. That will make things better.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Begone train delays for now it is beer o'clock and the Harvey's is going down nicely


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Begone train delays for now it is beer o'clock and the Harvey's is going down nicely


(trans) marty will not be moving till opening in the morning.


----------



## Stig (Jan 22, 2010)

Hometime! Hello weekeknd!


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

Stig said:


> Hometime! Hello weeke*k*nd!



You have started early. Excellent work.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

shut it you slaaaaaaaagggggsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!

spesh that badgie bolke with his pecked on the farking cheek nonsense or whatever it was.

cu next tuesday suppose, cunts 

(hope you got the job nvp, you cunt )


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> shut it you slaaaaaaaagggggsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> spesh that badgie bolke with his pecked on the farking cheek nonsense or whatever it was.
> 
> ...



I love you Paulie, you massive cunt x


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I love you Paulie, you massive cunt x


feelings mutual, you fucking big hairy cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2010)

Dragging this late on a Friday?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

we're proper dedicated, the east london drag massive bwoy, killer d's on the swarm and that


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we're proper dedicated, the east london drag massive bwoy, killer d's on the swarm and that



Word... ^ ^ 

Still dragging at 10pm on a Friday is ardcore blud. 

Liking this Saturday so far and woke up bright and breezy at 8am. Gonna mither around on the sofa for a bit, pop to the post office, have hot cross buns and then go explore the farmers market.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2010)

I've got to go shopping for thrilling stuff like loo roll and a cleaning sponge thing. Working's at least made this feel like A Different Day though, so that's good.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Working's at least made this feel like A Different Day though, so that's good.





I am stalling a bit. 
Woke up feeling sprightly but do not want to make too much noise as wifey is sleeping it up. Might do some stealth washing up or maybe log in and do some w*rk till I pop out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2010)

I had a stinking hangover while I was in bed as last nights date went shitly so I was home by 9.30 and hammering the booze but once I got vertical the HO went. Really want to go outside soon, which is unusual.


----------



## Stig (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I did loads of homework last night. I scored seven different beers down the wellington.

now I'm off to borough market to get some more study material, and possibly some cheese.

I'm a very diligent worker. Any employer would be very lucky to have me, I'd say.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> last nights date went shitly





Not nearly enough info though! 
How much of a loser was he?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> Well I did loads of homework last night. I scored seven different beers down the wellington.
> 
> now I'm off to borough market to get some more study material, and possibly some cheese.
> 
> I'm a very diligent worker. Any employer would be very lucky to have me, I'd say.



good work 



Badgers said:


> Not nearly enough info though!
> How much of a loser was he?



précis of evening in Online Dating thread


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 23, 2010)

Morning Stella, how are you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Morning Stella, how are you?



Morning Mo. I'm quite well thanks, hope you are too


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> précis of evening in Online Dating thread



Sounds irritating babes. 
Thought that he might have been Harold Shipman's son or something. 

In other news I have just accidentlyed a cider


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2010)

Hahaha badgers! If I did that now that would be the whole day written off before it'd even started


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm off for some breakfast


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahaha badgers! If I did that now that would be the whole day written off before it'd even started



A man can only imbibe so much coffee before his palate requires something more challenging young lady. I will be good though and stick to just one of these apple devils before getting this day under way.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm on last dregs of cold black coffee and am gonna challenge self with an innocent smoothies next. It's a portion you know. 

What shall I do today? Have to write quiz but Dongle playing up so have to take laptop to a free wifi place which us v distracting


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm off for some breakfast



Pics needed pleez


----------



## kittyP (Jan 23, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm on last dregs of cold black coffee and am gonna challenge self with an innocent smoothies next. It's a portion you know.
> 
> What shall I do today? Have to write quiz but Dongle playing up so have to take laptop to a free wifi place which us v distracting



I think you will find the innocent smoothies are 2 portions 
They did some serious tests on these recently as some people said that their claims of how healthy, good for you and "innocent" they were could not be right but it turns out the drinks are actually really as good as they say. 
I love them. If I am feeling flush (as they are pricey) I often have one on the way to work. 

Glad that last nights date is chalked up to experience and you are on with your day Stella. 
If only I had cut some of my past dates* at that point. It would have saved a lot of hassle in my life 

*not Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

kittyP said:


> *not Badgers



Quite


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2010)

Morning Kit! Two portions and non-lying advertising?! Inconceivable! Oh, and they wre 2 for 1 so cheap too!

You on the cider today? Aren't you chaps supposed to be tidying and sorting out interesting stuff to recycle to your chums?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2010)

Morning all.  I am at work.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> what - the Edlington thing?



Yeah, and a really horrid murder in Tyneside which was just as nasty but won't get the publicity as it was an adult (with learning difficulties) who died.  Stomach turning stuff.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 23, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning Kit! Two portions and non-lying advertising?! Inconceivable! Oh, and they wre 2 for 1 so cheap too!
> 
> You on the cider today? Aren't you chaps supposed to be tidying and sorting out interesting stuff to recycle to your chums?





> Vizzini: HE DIDN'T FALL? INCONCEIVABLE.
> Inigo Montoya: You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.



I have been on the tea this morning. I am about to hop in the bath. Then out for brekkie and market. Then home to sit looking at all the stuff that needs doing and.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

Post office queue drag on a Saturday  

Closes at 12:30 and not sure if I will make it to the counter. Currently queuing out on the pavement.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

8th in queue now. 
Must be 30 peeps behind, if the PO staff are working to rule then is gonna be some kicking off here soon. I might wait around


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, after two years and three months of saying we are going to the Cafe Van Gogh on Brixton Road we finally went there today. My review is that it was mostly closed. A good start to the day out then!!! 

Made it down to the farners Market in Kennington church though and got very good supplies. Three packs of huge porky sausages, pack of duck and apricot sausages, cheese, butter and artichoke hearts. Fucking starving now though


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Morning all.  I am at work.


haha


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



  But I will be laughing on Mon and Tues when I am at home.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> But I will be laughing on Mon and Tues when I am at home.


don't work on monday and finishing at 11am on tuesday so 

oh - and i won't be stuck in either day so


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2010)

Gloating is such an unattractive character trait.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Gloating is such an unattractive character trait.


you wouldn't be saying that if you hadn't been outgloated


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you wouldn't be saying that if you hadn't been outgloated


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Yeah, and a really horrid murder in Tyneside which was just as nasty but won't get the publicity as it was an adult (with learning difficulties) who died.  Stomach turning stuff.



ooo, not good 

I can't believe I'm posting on the fucking drag thread - on a saturday evening 

shame about the date stells

bhaaji - how can you DRINK at half ten in the morning?!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

Time is a concept used to control the weak Sojjy. Nothing wrong with drinking at any hour of the day really. Don't try and tell me you have not still been drinking at 6am on a night out. There are no rules sister, just the boundries that confine you x


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> bhaaji - how can you DRINK at half ten in the morning?!


dedication and practice. a rare skill.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> dedication and practice. a rare skill.



We are in a thread that is a monument to dedication people.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2010)

i'm simply honoured to be a part of it personally. genuinely humbled.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> i'm simply honoured to be a part of it personally. genuinely humbled.



A bigger man than me, a bigger man....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Time is a concept used to control the weak Sojjy. Nothing wrong with drinking at any hour of the day really. Don't try and tell me you have not still been drinking at 6am on a night out. There are no rules sister, just the boundries that confine you x


fair do's bhaaaaaaji

I skin up first thing of a weekend - same difference 

In other news, I used my new hoover today. fucking HELL - no wonder I was always sneezing before.  This motherfucker filled the cylinder RIGHT UP just doing two rooms and the stairs 

Just wanted to talk about my hoover, really


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

sojourner said:
			
		

> fair do's bhaaaaaaji
> 
> I skin up first thing of a weekend - same difference
> 
> ...



I don't do weed. Why do a gateway drug when you can save time and money getting straight on class A?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I don't do weed. Why do a gateway drug when you can save time and money getting straight on class A?



Never was a gateway drug for me   Just a lifetime one


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> fair do's bhaaaaaaji
> 
> I skin up first thing of a weekend - same difference
> 
> ...


wierd. this is what is number one image result if you google 'happy hoovering'


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ how apt


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2010)

My drag has finished for the week.    Off to the cinema now.  Laters, people.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> My drag has finished for the week.    Off to the cinema now.  Laters, people.



cunt off then


(it's traditional Ms T )


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Never was a gateway drug for me   Just a lifetime one



Wish I could do it 

One of the few poisons that does not agree with me. 
One toke (not even over the line) and I am a whitey curled up foetal. 
Can do lethal amounts of almost all over poisons and feel fine but not the weed. 
Damn


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah well bhaaji, it's just not for everyone.  I thank the lord it exists personally

My beers just run out

I think I might have to make a Cuba Libre


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ah well bhaaji, it's just not for everyone.  I thank the lord it exists personally



The irritation is that weed seems like a good sideways buzz for those times I don't fancy the cold reality of earth. As it does not sit well with me I can grab beer or chemicals...... 



sojourner said:


> I *think* I *might* have to make a Cuba Libre



There is no *think* or *might* Sojjy is there?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2010)

i think it is way past beer o'clock


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There is no *think* or *might* Sojjy is there?



There isn't NOW bhaaji 

One fucking Cuba Libre comin riiiiight up 

One hangover for tomorrow comin riiiight up


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i think it is way past beer o'clock



It's rum o'clock now mart 

oh fuck


----------



## kittyP (Jan 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Well, after two years and three months of saying we are going to the Cafe Van Gogh on Brixton Road we finally went there today. My review is that it was mostly closed. A good start to the day out then!!!



I couldn't fucking believe it


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I couldn't fucking believe it



 I missed that  bit!

oh come on kitty, is funny!  all that time living there, and you finally go, and it's shut?

funneh!


----------



## Numbers (Jan 24, 2010)

'nother killer day y/day for me.  Left home aboutt 6:30am and got home at 11:15pm.  Tough feckin work too.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I couldn't fucking believe it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Hai. Am up late so will be in a mood tomorrow early on.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Hai. Am up late so will be in a mood tomorrow early on.



Thanks for the warning...NOW GO TO BED!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

monday is not too bad, this monday, as this monday is a training day, with a 9.30 start and a 4.00pm finish


hoorah for training!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Hoorah!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

up the wooden stairs to blanket street x


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

YYYAAAWWWNNN!!!!

No coffee in the house today so my drag is already out of kilter 
Realised that I have not had tea in a VERY long time but it seems ok as a substitute this morning. Got a four day week (Mon-Thur) this week which is nice and only two of us in the office today as Corporate Man is off. Lot to get done though so perhaps the drag will not be too consuming.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> YYYAAAWWWNNN!!!!
> 
> No coffee in the house today so my drag is already out of kilter


haha


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



Never a one trick pony PM


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

Heading out of the trenches into no mans land now. Been looking around the flat and mentally packing stuff with a frown. Why do we have fragile stuff?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

You want my advice? I'll give you my advice. LABEL THE BOXES. Just 'kitchen' or 'bedroom' or 'spare bedroom'. Even if you don't reckon you've got that much stuff. Don't ask me why, you won't even think to thank me. It will just _stop you going mad_ so do it.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

welcome to training day, stuck in a training room with people I don't know, ALL day, til 4


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Only til 4!

OMG tho - do you have a 'Hi, I'm Marty!' name badge on?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Only til 4!
> 
> OMG tho - do you have a 'Hi, I'm Marty!' name badge on?



i'm hoping we have a decent 'icebreaker' they are always fun


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

I typed up some notes from a 'Team Day' recently and all the comments were 'Icebreakers quite good this time!' and 'Enjoyed the icebreakers for once'. I was dying to know wtf they did that was so different but could not be arsed to ask. So it might be OK but it probably won't.

HTH


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2010)

Morning!

I am up and drinking coffee....

Stella, you do not seem as grumpy as you warned you would be...

Marty! Practice roaring like a lion before you arrive at training...it might help.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> You want my advice? I'll give you my advice. LABEL THE BOXES. Just 'kitchen' or 'bedroom' or 'spare bedroom'. Even if you don't reckon you've got that much stuff. Don't ask me why, you won't even think to thank me. It will just stop you going mad so do it.



I have boxes, packing tape, black marker and stuff so feeling fairly organised. The pain is actually starting it seems, just need to do the first box (tonight?) and the ball should be rolling. 

On way to the drag now, busy buses this morning


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

my icebreaker will be to arrive in the nuddie


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> my icebreaker will be to arrive in the nuddie



I recall doing one where you had to present your 'biggest achievement' to the rest of the group. I told everyone I invented a new type of hairclip. The group were more impressed with this than peoples masters degrees, sporting greatness and telly appearances. I waited till the end of the tell to tell them it was total bullshit


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

cesare said:
			
		

> Morning!



Good morning cesare (iPhone) changed 'cesare' to 'cesarean' just then!!!!! 

How is ya Glumday?


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good morning cesare (iPhone) changed 'cesare' to 'cesarean' just then!!!!!
> 
> How is ya Glumday?



I love some of the weird stuff you get on predictive text 

Glumday started early at 6ish. Has been a busy morning so far, clearing up from last night's tea and making sandwiches etc. Got loads to do today


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

Rain


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Me too 

Ugh, why have I sat down again? I'm 3/4 ready to go  And why oh why didn't I get in for 9 so I could leave at 5? Nutjob.


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

It does look dark and manky out there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> It does look dark and manky out there.



SPeaking of which, you coming to the quiz tonight? It's up the fucking road and around the corner!

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...&hnear=London+E1+0LA,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=16


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> SPeaking of which, you coming to the quiz tonight? It's up the fucking road and around the corner!
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...&hnear=London+E1+0LA,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=16



Might do  I neeed encouragement especially if it's raining


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Might do  I neeed encouragement especially if it's raining



How mch encourgament do you need? Gimme some idea of the time I need to spend on this? Cuz I've only got to write the whole thing today, plus work and keep up general fabulousity etc.


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> How mch encourgament do you need? Gimme some idea of the time I need to spend on this? Cuz I've only got to write the whole thing today, plus work and keep up general fabulousity etc.



Oh ... not excessive amounts. More a case of if this bloke turns up to give me the cash he owes, then I'll probably keep on walking and end up at pub


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2010)

Morning all.  No drag for me today but my plans for a fabulous day off have been scuppered by the fact that I fell down the stairs last night and am in serious fucking pain.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

Sheeeiiiiit Ms T!!  What's the damage then?!



Morning everyone

Fucking Monday.  Fucking hate Monday.  Am also bleeding like a stuck pig and my womb is trying to kill me from the inside out.  Goddamn female sex organs


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Morning all.  No drag for me today but my plans for a fabulous day off have been scuppered by the fact that I fell down the stairs last night and am in serious fucking pain.



Shit  you got your foot elevated, if it's your foot that's hurt? Shout if you need anything. 

I'm still in my PJs and hope today doesn't drag 

I wonder if you're training where I used to work marty


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Sheeeiiiiit Ms T!!  What's the damage then?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Winded myself, and bashed my leg while managing to land on my side on the step.  It hurts like hell when I move but I *think* it's just bad bruising.  Ffs.  I am such an idiot and won't even get day off work for it.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Shit  you got your foot elevated, if it's your foot that's hurt? Shout if you need anything.
> 
> I'm still in my PJs and hope today doesn't drag
> 
> I wonder if you're training where I used to work marty



It's my left leg, and the right side of my torso where I hit it on the steps (it was outside, which meant I fell onto concrete ).  I think I'll be alright as long as I don't move about too much but thanks for your concern.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Winded myself, and bashed my leg while managing to land on my side on the step.  It hurts like hell when I move but I *think* it's just bad bruising.  Ffs.  I am such an idiot and won't even get day off work for it.



Yowser!!


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Winded myself, and bashed my leg while managing to land on my side on the step.  It hurts like hell when I move but I *think* it's just bad bruising.  Ffs.  I am such an idiot and won't even get day off work for it.



Ouch! 

Poor you. Perhaps you could get some arnica for the bruising?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

The trainer is fucking late ffs


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Poor you. Perhaps you could get some arnica for the bruising?



Yeah, if it starts to hurt less later I'll go to the chemist.  The bruising is going to be quite spectacular when it comes out.


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Yeah, if it starts to hurt less later I'll go to the chemist.  The bruising is going to be quite spectacular when it comes out.



Maybe you could get someone to pop out to the chemist for you? Sounds very painful.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2010)

Ouch MsT... concrete?!  look after yourself for the rest of the day.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> The trainer is fucking late ffs



The trainer is now on the back foot and you are in charge Marty


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> The trainer is fucking late ffs



You could use this fact be make snidey comments all day about how lateness reflects a lack of motivation and professionalism...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

This Monday is good and bad for the drag it seems. 

Poor Ms T  
What a shitty thing to happen to ya. 
Is there blame and a claim?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2010)

Morning all, drag is well under way here.  Meeting with MD now.

Off tomorrow though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

I got knocked over in the pub on Sat by fighting boys! Was minding own bisniss, vvv drunk and suddenly the atmos went dark and loads of people rushed one way and I fell over under the piano. I have bruises too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2010)

Mornin' all.

What a glum, rainy day  I was all nice and warm in bed this morning and didn't want to get up. 

Roll on 4.30pm, I want to go home!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 25, 2010)

what a terrible start to the week. what's the fucking point of all this? draggers all bashed and bruised, i've got people off sick here, idiots wanting me to do impossible things, i drank too much and feel awful, i got soaking wet this morning, i fucking hate mondays


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what a terrible start to the week. what's the fucking point of all this? draggers all bashed and bruised, i've got people off sick here, idiots wanting me to do impossible things, i drank too much and feel awful, i got soaking wet this morning, i fucking hate mondays



It is an escpeically fucking dreadful one today innit  It's the _rain_ I think. Males everything murky


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> It is an escpeically fucking dreadful one today innit  It's the _rain_ I think. Males everything murky



I have to go to the soopermarket today too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what a terrible start to the week. what's the fucking point of all this? draggers all bashed and bruised, i've got people off sick here, idiots wanting me to do impossible things, i drank too much and feel awful, i got soaking wet this morning, i fucking hate mondays



(((paulie)))

I went on bed on Friday night with a lovely warm hot water bottle to sooth my period pains. I woke up on Saturday morning - about 5.00am - to find I was laying in a lovely puddle of lukewarm water as the hottie bottie had leaked 

The mattress was soaked, I was soaked, Mr. QofG's was soaked it was like, as Mr. QofG's put it, a suburban piss party!

For the last two nights we have had to sleep in the spare bed as the mattress is still drying out.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Males everything murky



Interesting typo....What would Freud say?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> the hottie bottie had leaked



What an odd name for your bladder?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What an odd name for your bladder?



You should hear what I call my boobs!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Fred and Rose?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Fred and Rose?





I once pretended to a colleague here that those were the names of some imaginary hamsters I owned.

Well when we first got Mr. Kippers cat he asked if our motivation for naming him Mr. Kippers was anything to do with the man who had abducted Suzy Lamplugh (sp?) which was a "Mr. Kipper". So I said yeah we name all our pets after serial killers - Fred and Rose Hamster, Dennis N. the Rabbit etc..


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This Monday is good and bad for the drag it seems.
> 
> Poor Ms T
> What a shitty thing to happen to ya.
> Is there blame and a claim?




Sadly not.  My own stupid fault.  Could have been worse though - I didn't hit my head.  And not a bad day to lie on the sofa reading my book.

@ stells - can't believe you got knocked over in the pub by some marauding pissed-up lads.  Were they apologetic?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

Lunchtime (stupid 11:30 lunch) now and a few errands to run


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2010)

I hate being forced to take an early lunch.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> @ stells - can't believe you got knocked over in the pub by some marauding pissed-up lads.  Were they apologetic?



Do you know what, I've got no fucking idea  I was really _very _tipsy (looooong wet lunch that basically lasted til 23.30). I _think_ I still had my drink in my hand when I hit the deck and I _think_ I rudely waved off the offer of a hand up from someone I had been standing beside, preferring to get up myself for some reason. The chum I was with came back from the loo 2 secs after everything and was all "What the fuck happened?! What did you do? Why are you on the floor?!" 

Mine didn't hurt at the time and I landed on warm bouncy stripped floorboards so you totally win this one T


----------



## Stig (Jan 25, 2010)

My last ever monday here. How very odd.

Pub lunch yesterday. I remember why I don't do those now. Is there some sort of theory where you're supposed to stop drinking at some point after having got to the pub at 1pm? 

I don't hurt yet, I'm waiting for my brain to punish me later on. I do feel a bit like I'm still drunk, so far. Actually I feel a bit trippy.

*hides behind monitor quietly*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Stig said:


> My last ever monday here. How very odd.
> 
> Pub lunch yesterday. I remember why I don't do those now. Is there some sort of theory where you're supposed to stop drinking at some point after having got to the pub at 1pm?
> 
> ...



Were you posting on FB aaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllll day about your 'lunch'?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 25, 2010)

Having to come into work every day cos no internet. Gah. Proper dragging and I've got loads of work to do that I dont really understand 

Fucking knackered as well and everythings just SHIT man. Too much to do and not enough motiv, or inclin, ation to do any of it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

Post Office is like the Somme today. Been here for about 25mins and halfway to the counter. Superman is in the queue (Tenants Super) explaining to everyone that we have beaten the Germans. Da Yoof are kicking off outside which is a distraction at least. 

This Glumday has not dragged as such so far but feels like little or nothing has been achieved so far.


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2010)

Just put leftover pie, mash and gravy in't oven to heat up.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2010)

The post is making its slow crawl towards my desk


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

I can almost reach the post office counter now, least fun lunch in a while. Still gotta brave soopermarket though, there had better be cheap stuff to cheer me up!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2010)

Got a bit of a dilemma, I'm starving but I'm also predicting a dragging afternoon.  Can't decide whether to have lunch now or leave it for a bit to give a shorter afternoon


----------



## Stig (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Were you posting on FB aaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllll day about your 'lunch'?



No, I was talking to the other people that were there. There were a few mentions of it by the others though. I wonder when they did those? In the bog, while having a muse?


----------



## Stig (Jan 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Got a bit of a dilemma, I'm starving but I'm also predicting a dragging afternoon.  Can't decide whether to have lunch now or leave it for a bit to give a shorter afternoon



Leave it for as long as you can. Just another half hour. Then another half hour. 

I feel like eating something just to soak up some hangover, but I'm here until seven, so that would make for a very long afternoon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2010)

Stig said:


> Leave it for as long as you can. Just another half hour. Then another half hour.



I've been doing that since about half 10 

Hopefully I'll last until 1.


----------



## Stig (Jan 25, 2010)

Eat half of it then, and save ther rest for afternoon break. That's what I'm doing, I've decided.



eurrrgh, aren't fingers funny things? *stares at own fingers*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Stig said:


> Eat half of it then, and save ther rest for afternoon break. That's what I'm doing, I've decided.
> 
> 
> 
> eurrrgh, aren't fingers funny things? *stares at own fingers*



Hah 

Yeah, I had a terrible disordered and poorly hungover Sunday and procrastinated on FB a lot and it was all 'Still in pub lol'. I'm sure it was you - why else would I know about it? Or another urb? Fuck knows. Sorry, hope not confused you, I had 'funny fingers' yesterday and still not fully recovered so know what it's like


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Very few of us were on time, some strolled in an hour late.I think I'm the oldest but Trevor is nearly my age,there's a Craig David bloke, a young balding Guy which is very friendly with the cute Asian girl, but only because they work together. The woman next to me smells of mothballs, there's one cool looking Guy with a beard,apart from me,from he,Craig David does not look cool, I suspect he may be Scottish. finishing At 3 which is nice
.


----------



## Stig (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Hah
> 
> Yeah, I had a terrible disordered and poorly hungover Sunday and procrastinated on FB a lot and it was all 'Still in pub lol'. I'm sure it was you - why else would I know about it? Or another urb? Fuck knows. Sorry, hope not confused you, I had 'funny fingers' yesterday and still not fully recovered so know what it's like



Definitely wasn't me, guvnor. It was the urb sitting opposite.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 25, 2010)

Jesus I just got into a right old state at the deli counter. Asked for a jacket spud with tuna and cheese and got hit with the 'tuna on first or cheese on first'? bomb

I mean, beans and cheese I'm well prepared for, its like an age old ritual which just comes with practice. I think actually we might be born with our preference. But tuna and cheese? Didnt have a fucking clue! Had to try and work it all out in a few seconds, weighing up the melty cheese/tuna, hot tuna cold cheese scenarios, it was NOT what I need on a day like today I can tellee thatfernowt


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2010)

What combination did you go for in the end?


----------



## Stig (Jan 25, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Jesus I just got into a right old state at the deli counter. Asked for a jacket spud with tuna and cheese and got hit with the 'tuna on first or cheese on first'? bomb
> 
> I mean, beans and cheese I'm well prepared for, its like an age old ritual which just comes with practice. I think actually we might be born with our preference. But tuna and cheese? Didnt have a fucking clue! Had to try and work it all out in a few seconds, weighing up the melty cheese/tuna, hot tuna cold cheese scenarios, it was NOT what I need on a day like today I can tellee thatfernowt



But I'm sur you came to the correct conclusion in the end and went for cheese first, yes?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I mean, beans and cheese I'm well prepared for, its like an age old ritual which just comes with practice. I think actually we might be born with our preference. But tuna and cheese? Didnt have a fucking clue! Had to try and work it all out in a few seconds, weighing up the melty cheese/tuna, hot tuna cold cheese scenarios, it was NOT what I need on a day like today I can tellee thatfernowt



It is a tightrope mate, a fucking tightrope....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Cheese on top.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 25, 2010)

couldn't even finish my egg chips and beans cos of still feeling so sick from too much booze last night.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> couldn't even finish my egg chips and beans cos of still feeling so sick from too much booze last night.....



Someone needs a nap in the disabled bog


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> couldn't even finish my egg chips and beans cos of still feeling so sick from too much booze last night.....



Now that is bad 

I seem to have been left on my own here - the newbie and the boss have disappeared......good!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What combination did you go for in the end?





Stig said:


> But I'm sur you came to the correct conclusion in the end and went for cheese first, yes?





Badgers said:


> It is a tightrope mate, a fucking tightrope....



I went for cheese first, simply to avoid hot tuna mayo. That made the cheese melt slightly which was welcome but tuna, for me at least, when provided with cheese should have some sort of flakiness to the cheese, for tuna mayo and cheese glue equals a rather gloppy dish. So either way we are screwed on this one and I shall stick with the safe as houses cheese'n'beans option in future. At least I know where I am with that. I will not be venturing outside of my circle of trust for a long time because of this. I'm all flumoxxed now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

Skillz... 

Went to the soopermarket. 
They had Duck Kathi Kebabs reduced from £1 to 25p so I got four and then accidentlied at the checkout so got another 25p off the asking price.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

You _stole_


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You _stole_



accidentlied


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

My mum did that with a £36 lipgloss once.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 25, 2010)

I accidentaly salad in my take away spud box.......at the til left it closed and said 'tuna and cheese jacket love'. The sweet old dear smiled and took my word for it. I felt a bit bad until I heard her mutter under her breath as I left _'tuna and fockin cheese? Everyone knows its cheese and tuna ya stupid wee cunt ye'_


----------



## Yetman (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh yeah but once I saw her tits so it doesnt matter. I've always got that one on her 

Our little secret.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> My mum did that with a £36 lipgloss once.



There are lipglosses for sale - at *£36*?!! 

Hurrah - just been bank, wasted a good 40 mins of the worstest dragging hour

Not long now and I can try out my new lil weed pipe.  Not sure whether to try the glass one first, or the metal one.  Oooo the exciiiiitement


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Our little secret.





Everyone has gone home


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Quiz-based headache in WC2


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

Still alone here. 
Should I stay or should I go?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

na na na na nanana NA ^



nearly time to go. hoho


----------



## Stig (Jan 25, 2010)

bloody hours left here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Stig said:


> bloody hours left here.



Last Monday EVER!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm home!!!  finished at 3, had a cheeky mid afternoon pint, then home before the rush hour

what a GREAT Monday!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm home!!!  finished at 3, had a cheeky mid afternoon pint, then home before the rush hour
> 
> what a GREAT Monday!



Marks out of ten versus a normal Monday? 
I have gotta leave soon fairly soon but maybe 6pm tonight.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Marks out of ten versus a normal Monday?
> I have gotta leave soon fairly soon but maybe 6pm tonight.



Normal Monday rarely goes above 4/10 tbf, this was one was a strong 7/10, as I still had to go to work, even though it was all-day training, but started late, finished early

10/10 is clearly a bank holiday, or holiday in general


----------



## Stig (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Last Monday EVER!



This is true...

OK 26 minutes left. 

I'm gonig to spend them searching all the cupbopards and drawers for my health and safety course certificate.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2010)

Right, I am outta here peeps, see you in Loseday tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2010)

setting off for the quiz


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Yucky start to a Loseday here 
Slept a bit later than we should and hard to get started. 
At least there is coffee today though 

I await the pub quiz hangovers......


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

Back on the drag today... and started the day by stubbing my toe 

One more cig, then on the bike. Free breakfast this morning though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Back on the drag today... and started the day by stubbing my toe



The mental anguish caused by toe stubbing is worse than swine flu 



BiddlyBee said:


> Free breakfast this morning though



This is good though, any ideas of the format?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

Porridge or a bacon roll


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Porridge or a bacon roll





A win/win situation (although the second win edges it I feel)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Porridge or a bacon roll


do porridge


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Back on the drag today... and started the day by stubbing my toe


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

oh well, three hours of work beckon.

it'll all be over by opening


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Leaving soon, leaving soon, leaving soon, leaving soon


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 26, 2010)

Am up...off out into the world of unemployment soon. I'll study, that's what i'll do...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Cold


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cold



nice and warm here


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Warm on train but nearly at Putterknee now and cutting it a bit fine for nine. Fuck it though, will all be good or some shit. Coffee will cure all ills


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 26, 2010)

Sneazing here...


----------



## Stig (Jan 26, 2010)

Got to leave in 45 minutes. Just enough time for more tea. I might dress warmer than yesterday though, cheers folks.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

got the trots   ringing in sick in a bit, need to be near the loo , and even though my desk in near a loo at work, it's the getting there and the getting back I'm worried about, and i can't find my brown trousers


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> got the trots   ringing in sick in a bit, need to be near the loo , and even though my desk in near a loo at work, it's the getting there and the getting back I'm worried about, and i can't find my brown trousers



don't worry about finding your brown trousers, they'll be 'tan' later on whatever colour you wear


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Sneazing here...



i do hope you pay more attention to your essay spelling.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> got the trots   ringing in sick in a bit, need to be near the loo , and even though my desk in near a loo at work, it's the getting there and the getting back I'm worried about, and i can't find my brown trousers



Quiz trots?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Quiz trots?



must be the quiz, worst quiz ever, according to the winners


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> don't worry about finding your brown trousers, they'll be 'tan' later on whatever colour you wear



i wanted them pre-tanned


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i wanted them pre-tanned


it'll be a fairly shit job but they'll be tan by the afternoon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> do porridge


I did


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2010)

Hangover trots mart?

Morning all

Fucking Tuesday.  Fucking hate Tuesday.

Call management software is playing up and just keeps beeping at me, infuriating me


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

just rang in - 



> can't come in, I have the trots


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hangover trots mart?
> 
> Morning all
> 
> ...



I thought it might be, but way worse than that, I have to be close to facilities, hangover trots are mild compared to this, no idea where i caught this thing, hoping it doesn't last too long


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Poor Mart. I blame myself


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor Mart. I blame myself



i blame you too


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor Mart. I blame myself



can't let you take the blame stells

you have SUFFERED enough, no it isn't drink related, it is a BUG, sorry that I shook a lot of hands last night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i blame you too



Next PQ is round the corner from you so no excuses


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Next PQ is round the corner from you so no excuses



PM should come to the PQ and join team PEN15


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> PM should come to the PQ and join team PEN15



He won't because he's a miserable bastard who hates me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Hungry before 10am?????


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> He won't because he's a miserable bastard who hates me


you're only saying that to make me feel better


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hungry before 10am?????



yeh, which is why i have breakfast.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, which is why i have breakfast.



I had a nutritious coffee and cigarettes, yet I am still hungry???


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I had a nutritious coffee and cigarettes, yet I am still hungry???


yes, because you've had no 'food'. once you have had some 'food' your hunger pains will disappear.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you're only saying that to make me feel better



Hah haaaaaaaaar you can't get away from me being nice to you! Hah!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, because you've had no 'food'. once you have had some 'food' your hunger pains will disappear.



Witchcraft


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2010)

Morning all.  Still very sore here - am not sure that my night shift tomorrow is going to happen.  

Marty - sorry for your troubles.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

I was wondering how you were this morning. Thought about going to the docs?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

My bruises are coming up. One on each hip - how can one land on both? , both forearms (plus a scratch), bit of leg, perhaps shoulder blade but I can't be arsed to check as my neck hurts a bit too


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I was wondering how you were this morning. Thought about going to the docs?



I don't think there's much point.  I rang NHS direct yesterday and they said it was probably deep tissue bruising and the only thing to do is rest and take ipubrofen/paracetamol.  Jan said last night that it will take a few days for the bruising to come out - yay!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

watching the tennis , Murray leading 1 set to nil


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I don't think there's much point.  I rang NHS direct yesterday and they said it was probably deep tissue bruising and the only thing to do is rest and take ipubrofen/paracetamol.  Jan said last night that it will take a few days for the bruising to come out - yay!


Ibuleve might help, even though it's a bit messy.



5t3IIa said:


> My bruises are coming up. One on each hip - how can one land on both? , both forearms (plus a scratch), bit of leg, perhaps shoulder blade but I can't be arsed to check as my neck hurts a bit too


Blimey, it's like casualty in here.

Look after yourself people.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> watching the tennis , Murray leading 1 set to nil



Ooooooh I could just do with sitting about watching tennis today


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Fucking hundreds of emails to deal with. 
Now the fucking connection is wobbling and my replies won't send. 
Fuck!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2010)

My train reading was interrupted by a group of people - regulars as well! - who were bemoaning the "state Britain is in" based on the Daily Mail one of them was clutching. Apparently you can sue anyone for anythins and the judges, or the EU, won't stop you!

Arrived in work to find that the boss has rung in as her father is ill  and so she is staying at home today. Leaving just me and the newbie....and I'm in charge....hee, hee, hee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My train reading was interrupted by a group of people - regulars as well! - who were bemoaning the "state Britain is in" based on the Daily Mail one of them was clutching. Apparently you can sue anyone for anythins and the judges, or the EU, won't stop you!
> 
> Arrived in work to find that the boss has rung in as her father is ill  and so she is staying at home today. Leaving just me and the newbie....and I'm in charge....hee, hee, hee



Confiscate his iphone and eat his biscuits while teaching him how to prepare a contract


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Sarnie and moaning


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2010)

So who won the quiz last night then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Confiscate his iphone and eat his biscuits while teaching him how to prepare a contract



Huh huh!!



Ms T said:


> So who won the quiz last night then?



Yeah!!?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

*channels onket* There is a whole thread on the quiz business in London and South East so I suggest you look in there


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fucking hundreds of emails to deal with.
> Now the fucking connection is wobbling and my replies won't send.
> Fuck!!!!



 THIS ^ ^ ^


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *channels onket* There is a whole thread on the quiz business in London and South East so I suggest you look in there



weren't they called 'badger's fanny' or something like that - they were all very young, and left before they could collect their prize, team Pen15 had a bad night at the races tbf


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> weren't they called '*badger's fanny*' or something like that - they were all very young, and left before they could collect their prize, team Pen15 had a bad night at the races tbf



Whatonthewhat?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Team Gay Badgers  I almost started a thread with them about it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Team Gay Badgers  I almost started a thread with them about it



http://www.urban75.org/info/libel.html


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.urban75.org/info/libel.html



It was all very confusing.


----------



## Voley (Jan 26, 2010)

Christ, I'm sick of being unemployed. I get my JSA paid in tomorrow and even with raiding piggy banks and scraping an extra 70 quid together I've still gone overdrawn. Haven't heard back from that interview yet.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> Christ, I'm sick of being unemployed. I get my JSA paid in tomorrow and even with raiding piggy banks and scraping an extra 70 quid together I've still gone overdrawn. Haven't heard back from that interview yet.





Did they tell you when you might hear something?


----------



## Voley (Jan 26, 2010)

'Early this week'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

How do you feel it went Enveepee?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> 'Early this week'



Well, it's not even lunchtime on a Tuesday yet, so you still have a day and a half left really, eh?


----------



## Voley (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, I know. Getting a bit desperate tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Just got off the phone to my favourite kind of landed gentry. 
Bankrupt landed gentry


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2010)

Not much drag here today with just the two of us in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm gong to need a massive lunch today


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm gong to need a massive lunch today



Cut someone else's lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cut someone else's lunch



Oh, I don't understand what you just said there


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cut someone else's lunch


That's a cunts game.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

i am in bed, been to the toilet approximately 20 times since 5 this morning , that's like 3 weeks normal use


----------



## Stig (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i am in bed, been to the toilet approximately 20 times since 5 this morning , that's like 3 weeks normal use



Why don't you just stay there? Is your toilet really horrible?

surely the environment can be improved with a few good books, magazines, a laptop or phone, a cup of tea or a pint? Some air freshener?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Baby wipes, apparently.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i am in bed, been to the toilet approximately 20 times since 5 this morning , that's like 3 weeks normal use



ring sting!  

I do hope you have that posh padded bog roll mart.  Or some savlon cream.

(((marty)))


I'm not giving your bumhole hugs though, you can fuck right off


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Three emails from Boss Man starting with the following first lines: 



> Odious little twat





> Fucking twat





> He is a piss taking twat and I will let the board know about this


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm not giving your bumhole hugs though, you can fuck right off



http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/showthread.php?t=318208


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2010)

Afternoon all.  No dragging here, although my well planned day off seems to have descended into doing fuck all.  Not that that's a bad thing though


----------



## g force (Jan 26, 2010)

My favourite email today: "You can tell XXX at XXX Bank he's getting the square root of fuck all until he stumps up the money he owes us from last year. Oh and if you want to call him a cunt. He deserves it...and more..."


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

g force said:


> My favourite email today: "You can tell XXX at XXX Bank he's getting the square root of fuck all until he stumps up the money he owes us from last year. Oh and if you want to call him a cunt. He deserves it...and more..."



Sometimes the amusement of working in a nest of vipers outweighs the irritation


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone seen my will to live anywhere?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

under the carpet?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Nah, looked there... 

__~ might help?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sometimes the amusement of working in a nest of vipers outweighs the irritation



I heard Kelvin McKenzie on Today this morning and did think that he would be so much fun to work with.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

In other news my current flat thing is a bit odd. 

Gave notice just over a month ago and had two very short conversations with the landlord. 
He has a lot of stuff to sort at that place (most from before we moved in) and we are off in four days. 

His agent called me for the keys so she could start showing people round. 
I sent them over and she told me she had an 'emergency' so would not be around till Monday the 18th. 
So I sorted out the photos and measurements for her, sent them over but the place is not advertised at all. 
She has not been round once unless it has been stealthy... 

Curious


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

Curious, but not our problem sweets. You've documented with photos and info. What they do once you're gone is their business.

In other news... I want this:


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> In other news... I want this:



I want this too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

It's a Rugged Tackle Box   

(only £20)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Do you have rugged tackle, bee? You can't tell from looking at you


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

no


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 26, 2010)

Boring...been in the library all day...have done loads of work though.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Meh to this day and meh to stuff


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

First meeting on Thursday morning at 07:30


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2010)

It's nearly over, it's nearly over, it's nearly over, it's nearly over


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Why do you do it to yourself Badgers? *shakes head sadly*

I can't wait to go home. I've got an amazing evening of cooking and cleaning lined up. Am awfully tired so very much looking forward to doing mindless tasks then having a tidy flat, eating a lot then going to bastard _sleep_


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It's nearly over, it's nearly over, it's nearly over, it's nearly over



I need more hours in the day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Why do you do it to yourself Badgers? *shakes head sadly*


innit! 7.30 ffs? that's just stupid o'clock for a meeting!


Right I'm off, my Monday/Tuesday is done... yay for 4 day weeks... I'd like them permanently please


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2010)

Right - I'm foffski

tara kids - see ya on swensday


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

i'm feeling a lot better, thanks for all the PMs


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Boss man just had a looooong liquid lunch.. 
The word cunt has been used several times and now he has gone home


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> swensday



A new take on it... 
I like it.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

gonna have some pea and ham soup now, mrs21 is home


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i'm feeling a lot better, thanks for all the PMs



 Poor Mart. You has a snooze and watch telly?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> gonna have some pea and ham soup now, mrs21 is home



Easy now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Seeing as 5t3IIa nabbed post 1400 I am fucking off for the day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes! Did I?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm hoping for a more solid movement later


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

On way home now. That day was painful and I still got half wanted I wanted to get done. Should now be going home to pack stuff but have the next two evenings and all of Friday. Could get home and flake out or get home and clear my inbox ready for tomorrow.....? 

Cold outside too ;(


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Working 

But working in dressing gown with cider


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 26, 2010)

This isn't entirely relevant, but something rather interesting happened today.  I had to look at some documents in the 'supervision' room at the National Archives - locked in, cameras everywhere etc.  I've no idea why I had to be in there since I was only looking at some ledgers from a 200-year-old bankruptcy case.  They were rather dull, but another bloke had quite a find.  He was researching murder cases from about a century back.  He opened a file of old court papers and there, wrapped in tissue paper, was a razor blade. It was an old cut-throat blade - appropriately enough, because that's exactly what it had been used for. There was even dried blood on it.  The conservator said that it happens occasionally: trial records were boxed up at some point and the odd exhibit went in with them. So deep in the bowels of the archives, in stories awaiting a historian to disinter them, still lurks the odd razor blade, dagger, knuckleduster, maybe even a gun or two...

 but  as well.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Svensday / Humpday 

Feel ok this morning but could have slept longer. Last night our flat was so cold it was not funny. I do not feel the cold that much but was doing some work and my fingers were hurting while typing!!! Guess no central heating and tissue paper walls are not a good combo on a chilly night. Luckily escaped to another Urbs place for some tea and warmed up. 

Annoyingly our wireless keyboard seems to be dying/dead and the main PC only has USB ports so can't stick one of the spares in. Add that to the list of tech bits I have been putting off buying and it is getting a bit expensive. 

Never mind, it is not all glum here. Two more days in the office then Friday off packing and Saturday moving, then it all gets easier..... Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Washed
Lunch made
Bags packed
Flat (fairly) tidy
Running only slightly late
Could be worse I guess


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hahahahahahahaha



haha


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

solid movement

I'm heading back into the drag


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> solid movement
> 
> I'm heading back into the drag


what a load of shit


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> solid movement
> 
> I'm heading back into the drag



The drag cures all Mr 21, even the most fetid bowel. My cable laid well this morning too, I feel the morning Weetabix will be well received. 

On which note I am off to brave le commute


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

just today and tomorrow as a full day - possibly morning off on Friday as I'm waiting for Mr BT again   then off for 6 days of the drag, rescheduled holiday no snow is expected is it ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 27, 2010)

Snow expected this weekend Marty....not sure where though.

Morning draggers...coffee time in Hackney..


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Just saw some lass skateboarding like Marty McFly in Kennington. Stupid thing to do. This has nothing to do with the fact I have crap balance and could never do it. Simply that it is stupid of course


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

Morning. Slept late. Eyes fused shut. Boss not in til 12. 


You back to fighting strength then Mart? That is good news


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 27, 2010)

I've got a second interview! Was sure i'd cocked up the first one but apparently not. Woo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> I've got a second interview! Was sure i'd cocked up the first one but apparently not. Woo



Fab  But as the recession was officially over yesterday it should all be easy from now on.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes i might apply for a load of cheap credit cards and spend the money on a massive coke binge this afternoon, once im finished signing on. B-)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm going to get a few £2000000 mortgages and a 90" telly


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Saw Crying Girl for the first time in ages this morning. 
Pleased to report that she looked happy and seems to have lost a bit of weight. 

In other news the initial feeling that I had a more peaceful day today (just me in the office) was suddenly gone due to the realisation that I have no opportunity for smoke breaks. Equally I should be going to the bank and post office today to sort stuff but can't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm going to get a few £2000000 mortgages and a 90" telly


and when you wake up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> and when you wake up?



Not neccessary. Can do it all In bed from my iPhone.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> I've got a second interview! Was sure i'd cocked up the first one but apparently not. Woo



Woot! 

How many peeps have been 'selected' for the knockout phase?


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 27, 2010)

Dunno but the interviewer at the first round said there were two hundred applicants so its a much needed ego boost for me to be short listed. I was starting to think maybe i should just forget about my career and get a job in a pub or something.


----------



## cesare (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats ovaltina!


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 27, 2010)

Cheers!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> I was starting to think maybe i should just forget about my career and get a job in a pub or something.



That is the spirit 

Good to be short-listed and if the worst happens (it won't) then you can tell agents/employers that you were short-listed from two hundred applicants


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

You've got a pretty interesting job Roadie... did you find anything else? 



marty21 said:


> solid movement
> 
> I'm heading back into the drag


Hurrah!



ovaltina said:


> I've got a second interview! Was sure i'd cocked up the first one but apparently not. Woo


Hurrah!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2010)

Morning all.  Back to the drag today  However it looks like cunt boss may be taking a rare days holiday tomorrow, which would break up the rest of the week nicely


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm operating at about 94%,a vast improvement on yesterday where I was in the low 50s although by the evening the percentage had increased to near normal levels, one of my colleagues has taken the week off with the trots, mmmm!  My bus ride in was annoying, one or more fuckwits was pressing the bells all the fucking time, they were downstairs, I was upstairs and clearly had no idea of proper bus behavior, one person presses the bell and the bus stopping light is lit, simples 


Stop it with the bells,the bells,the bells the bells 




They have stopped.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Eeek... 

It seems we may be moving offices. 
About 20 yards away.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> I've got a second interview! Was sure i'd cocked up the first one but apparently not. Woo



Excellent news 


Glad your arse is back to normal marty 


Morning all - Swensday is here, and come 1pm we will have broken the back of yet another winter week.

I am hungry.  That is all.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

On reflection, I was reading a book about d-day whist the bell was ringing , at least I'm not being shot at by Germans.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2010)

Boss is back in though her father is still ill so it's all a bit "playing things by ear" here at the moment.

Newbies is slurping, sucking, chomping fruit.

I am feeling weary and in need of the coffee that is slowly maturing in the cafitiere at the moment.

I would quite like to be at home tbh


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> On reflection, I was reading a book about d-day whist the bell was ringing , at least I'm not being shot at by Germans.



Maybe next time you hear a bell you'll have flashbacks about D-day though


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> I've got a
> second interview! Was sure i'd cocked up the first one but apparently not. Woo


Congrats! 

I am writing a letter to a 18 year old tenant,who has been in her flat since Xmas and already her mates have made it party central, it wont be them who lose the flat if this keeps up.feel a bit sorry for her, but have to come down heavy, I am the baddy today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 27, 2010)

Morning drag at home has been productive...off to bank and then to the library...another study day...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Want __~ now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 27, 2010)

Having ___~~ now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

I feel worse this morning than I did yesterday after the quiz. Perhaps I spent all yesterday still pissed? 

My legs and arms ache


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2010)

Need sleep.......dunno what happened yesterday but it was a slip up of some sort definitely. That much I know. MIL coming down tomorrow which will be fun with a capital NOT. I expect my nice clean house to be full of babbling old ladies, boxes of random statuettes and a hundred live chickens by Friday.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2010)

Morning all.  Not as sore today - have been sleeping lots which is presumably my body's way of healing itself.  Not working today, but will go in tomorrow (night).

Marty: glad you're feeling better.

Ovaltina: congrats on the job news.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh dear god some women here needs to sort their bowels out!!

Every fucking day I go to the loo to be greeted by a smell like an open sewer and 'evidence' in the toilet bowl  Every day 

As there are only 4 regular users on the ladies on this floor I have narrowed it down to two people (the others being me and my boss who never goes to the toilet)....I shall be keeping a close watch on them


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does your boss have a phobia about using the office loo?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear god some women here needs to sort their bowels out!!
> 
> Every fucking day I go to the loo to be greeted by a smell like an open sewer and 'evidence' in the toilet bowl  Every day
> 
> As there are only 4 regular users on the ladies on this floor I have narrowed it down to two people (the others being me and my boss who never goes to the toilet)....I shall be keeping a close watch on them



You need to confront them immediately and in front of the rest of the office. Go! Report back ASAP!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

Lots of pointing and shouting Qoths, and get evidence pics on your fone


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone  am doing my "things I've been doing while looking for work" spreadsheet for the job centre, and might go to the gym (free guest pass) a bit later, then the pub... and it's a nice sunny day in Brighton.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Does your boss have a phobia about using the office loo?



She goes once a day at lunchtime and that is it. Anotgher of her strange little quirks!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2010)

It's not sunny here - it's fuckiing freezing (I am sooooo fucking SICK of winter now) and grey skies 


I have just cheered myself up by buying some lovely food online though.  Been ages since I did a tesco shop online, but got a mate round at the weekend, and just did _not _fancy hauling my arse round the shops on saturday morning.  

Bee - you got my tastebuds going with that beef paprikash thing, so I just dug out a recipe a mate sent me for beef goulash, and will be making that in the next few days


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She goes once a day at lunchtime and that is it. Anotgher of her strange little quirks!



Blimey!  I think you know each other too well.


----------



## Stig (Jan 27, 2010)

I just did my goodbye forever folks email round the whole company, and got some lovely replies already, so that's sort of nice... 
omg half a week left


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Still on my own and office is getting colder not hotter in here. 
Mental people keeping phoning me and stuff and I keep catching myself getting snappy. 

Time to remind myself that work is ludicrous and pointless so stop worrying 

Caveat Emptor


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Stig said:


> I just did my goodbye forever folks email round the whole company, and got some lovely replies already, so that's sort of nice...
> omg half a week left



Leaving drinks?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

I've got tons to do but feel really tired and pale, like a wrung out dish rag 

Someone just asked me something about account code and I explained as politely as poss that I didn't know as I was new however I did know who they should ask but they insisted on telling me all about it, sort of _twice_, anyway. People are so exhausting.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

In unhappier times I've actually said 'Stop! Stop talking. Go and speak to X instead.'


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> In unhappier times I've actually said 'Stop! Stop talking. Go and speak to X instead.'


----------



## Stig (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Leaving drinks?



Yup, I invited them all to those too, in the local pub (to work) on Friday.

Most of them work in head office or the shops though, so turnout will hopefully be manageable and not a big scene, and I can escape fairly quickly.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Stig said:


> Yup, I invited them all to those too, in the local pub (to work) on Friday.
> 
> Most of them work in head office or the shops though, so turnout will hopefully be manageable and not a big scene, and I can escape fairly quickly.



So what you are saying is that we _may_ be invited?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2010)

Annoying boss is trying to work out a way or moving the office around (again) so she can spy on people (not what she said, but it's blatantly why she wants to move) 

I don't think she realises everyone hates her.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Annoying boss is trying to work out a way or moving the office around (again) so she can spy on people (not what she said, but it's blatantly why she wants to move)
> 
> I don't think she realises everyone hates her.



Hate those moves. 

We are likely to be moving office (post 1433) as Boss Man has seen one for sale across the way. I may be getting my own office looking at the floorplan though, with a door and everything. Dare I dream of having a drinks cabinet?







Nah, it will never happen


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hate those moves.
> 
> We are likely to be moving office (post 1433) as Boss Man has seen one for sale across the way. I may be getting my own office looking at the floorplan though, with a door and everything. Dare I dream of having a drinks cabinet?



A bottle in your bottom drawer, or one of those globes?

Trouble is we'd started to move stuff to make room for a possible merger which is now on hold, she's trying a stealth move into one of the spaces.  Hopefully it'll be like every other time she's tried it where everyone ignores her and nothing happens 

Lunch soon I think.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> A bottle in your bottom drawer, or one of those globes?



Fuck that drawer thing 













I so nearly got one of these at a car boot sale in Sussex for about £20 (would have haggled) 
Was literally counting my money when I realised I would have to get the fucker home on public transport


----------



## Stig (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So what you are saying is that we _may_ be invited?



you want to go to GREENFORD?  

You are all invited, of course!    Come to the main pub in Greenford on Fridy for my leaving drinks! 6pm.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I so nearly got one of these at a car boot sale in Sussex for about £20 (would have haggled)
> Was literally counting my money when I realised I would have to get the fucker home on public transport



It would have been money well spent if you'd managed it


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She goes once a day at lunchtime and that is it. Anotgher of her strange little quirks!



she uses free time to poo?  always poo when you are being paid for it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It would have been money well spent if you'd managed it



Looking back I wish I had done it but my mind was also seeing in our current flat which is a _little_ cluttered up. They are fucking pricey bastards to buy mainly.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fuck that drawer thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ace 

I'd like one of those to put in my smoking room. But I'd have it full of blinking eyeballs and writhing tentacles and when upper class gentlefolk came round I'd say 'drink?!' and they'd say yes and I'd go to the globe and open it then look stunned and quickly slam it shut then smile nervously before going to the drinks cabinet, pouring a scotch and handing it to them while leading them to the drawing room for backgammon and nibbles as if everything was totally fine and normal


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

2.5 hour meeting this morning, and now the whispering ladies are back   

Either talk loud enough so I can hear you, or fuck off into a meeting room!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Ace
> 
> I'd like one of those to put in my smoking room. But I'd have it full of blinking eyeballs and writhing tentacles and when upper class gentlefolk came round I'd say 'drink?!' and they'd say yes and I'd go to the globe and open it then look stunned and quickly slam it shut then smile nervously before going to the drinks cabinet, pouring a scotch and handing it to them while leading them to the drawing room for backgammon and nibbles as if everything was totally fine and normal



This may be a thread in itself.....


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fuck that drawer thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My aunt and uncle have one of those.  Maybe they would like to give it to me.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> whispering ladies are back





I am hungry now and there is nobody here. 
What to do, what to do? 
Would ordering pizza be totally fucking stupid?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Ms T said:


> My aunt and uncle have one of those.  Maybe they would like to give it to Badgers.



PM on way


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

Order a pizza! Eat it in your pants!

Bored here. Well, not bored exactly but I don't want to do anything. It's mid-week so time to re-prioritise my Things To Do list but I can't be arsed


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I'd like one of those to put in my smoking room. But I'd have it full of blinking eyeballs and writhing tentacles and when upper class gentlefolk came round I'd say 'drink?!' and they'd say yes and I'd go to the globe and open it then look stunned and quickly slam it shut then smile nervously before going to the drinks cabinet, pouring a scotch and handing it to them while leading them to the drawing room for backgammon and nibbles as if everything was totally fine and normal


Very Lovecraftian


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Order a pizza! Eat it in your pants!
> 
> Bored here. Well, not bored exactly but I don't want to do anything. It's mid-week so time to re-prioritise my Things To Do list but I can't be arsed



I just think that pizza ordering alone is a bit fail.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I just think that pizza ordering alone is a bit fail.



Uh? Get a titchy one. No one's judging you. What you gonna do - starve? You don't do well without lunch, I sense.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Uh? Get a titchy one. No one's judging you. What you gonna do - starve? You don't do well without lunch, I sense.



*crosses badgers off easter pizza list*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I just think that pizza ordering alone is a bit fail.



particularly when they say 'the usual sir?'


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Uh? Get a titchy one. No one's judging you. What you gonna do - starve? You don't do well without lunch, I sense.



Wshfedkjtfleltkrgkef


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I just think that pizza ordering alone is a bit fail.


order some sides too then.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> order some sides too then.



I dunno, the sides are just window dressing for me mainly.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> order some sides too then.



and pretend to speak to someone else when you are on the phone with the pizza bloke

"do you want some garlic bread?"


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2010)

Slice of bread, toasted lightly on one side, other side covered in cheese, sliced tomato, red onion bits, basil and black pepper. Grill. Mini pizza. Done


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and pretend to speak to someone else when you are on the phone with the pizza bloke
> 
> "do you want some garlic bread?"



They know......and they laugh at you when you put the phone down. And take bets and secret pictures of you when they deliver it.

Thats like the weirdo's on the bus who go to ringtones on their phone, test a ringtone then go HELLO and pretend to answer it. Thing is they're too stupid to then feign a conversation about something and they pretend that someone is prank calling them. Fucking twatbastards


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.pizzagogo.co.uk/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=57_660


----------



## Stig (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.pizzagogo.co.uk/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=57_660



You want the half-and-half one, and on one half, have a do-it-yourself, with anchovies, black olives, garlic sausage, jalapenos and pepperoni. Then on the other half, that kebab one. 

Sorted.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Oddly I would have gone for a tuna, chilli and mushroom one today but gonna go hungry instead.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Very Lovecraftian



Just looking at Lovecraft now, never read anything of his I may well do so - seems right up my street 

Any recommendations?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2010)

They're mostly fairly short so you should get through a few.  The Rats in the Walls is a personal favourite.

I'm guessing  Pickman's model is a fan too.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Arrrrghjh1


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 27, 2010)

Really cold on the beach right now :-(


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2010)

Really warm and sleepy in here...z.....z.z.zzzzz

On my ninth coffee and just got a free Bounty with the old 'someone left their bounty hanging in the vending machine and didnt realise you could bang it to get it out' trick


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)

not stop today, loads to done, feeling weary now....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> Really cold on the beach right now :-(



Swap you for a freezing fucking reception area and a burning leg from the fucking fan heater


Come on 5 o fucking clock.  I want me tea.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Poor Corporate Man. 
Called as a court witness to 'stuff' on Monday morning. 
He thinks his little bit of evidence is a very short thing but the court keeps delaying. 
Day four of sitting around waiting to be called is coming up for him tomorrow.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)

mmm, emergancy supplies in the shape of a wispa gold and pepsi max.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

busy day , soon be at the end of it though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Raining here now


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

nice, 1500th post badj!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

fail


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

I am here for another hour and a half I think


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am leaving soon

no more hurty arse

my arse is 100% non hurty


----------



## kittyP (Jan 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am leaving soon
> 
> no more hurty arse
> 
> my arse is 100% non hurty



Good.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I am here for another hour and a half I think



I could be here for hours yet but not staying. 
Am gonna start packing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

Really? 

I'm meeting a mate at 6.30pm, it's warmer in here than in the place round the corner


----------



## kittyP (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I could be here for hours yet but not staying.
> Am gonna start packing.



Can you call me? x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm going to my mate's new flat for dinner and gossiping about nonsense tonight


----------



## kittyP (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Really?
> 
> I'm meeting a mate at 6.30pm, it's warmer in here than in the place round the corner



I bet your warmer than me whatever. 

Thank god we are out of here on Saturday. 

Has Badgers posted a picture of me sitting on the sofa, drinking a glass of wine with a bloody Parker on with the good up?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

But I am still at work (admittedly not working) but at work.

You still don't have heating?! 

No, but I think he should... and that one of you and zenie


----------



## kittyP (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> But I am still at work (admittedly not working) but at work.
> 
> You still don't have heating?!
> 
> No, but I think he should... and that one of you and zenie


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

What?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Chilly flat is chilly


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2010)

Just been out to the shops - it's vile out there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chilly flat is chilly



Poor pingu...I mean kitty..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Just been out to the shops - it's vile out there.


Really? I haven't been outside for about 2 hours now... is it wet?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Really? I haven't been outside for about 2 hours now... is it wet?



Wet and cold walk back from college about 30 minutes ago...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

As long as it isn't too windy


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Really? I haven't been outside for about 2 hours now... is it wet?



Wet, freezing cold, dark - horrid.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

I have waterproof troos, but not gloves or socks... I might be getting a bit wet on the way home


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chilly flat is chilly


((((coldkitty))))


----------



## kittyP (Jan 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ((((coldkitty))))



My head was warm but my body was still shaking!
I didn't even put it on for a funny photo. I was actually that cold. 
Thankfully someone called and said do you want to come over for dinner. 
I had my shoes on, waiting by the door before Badgers had put the phone down.


----------



## Stig (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, that's most of the week out of the way.

Only 2 days of work left to go! 

I expect you've all already gone... I have an hour left, but it's ok, I need to finish some stuff off.

I'm in danger of running out of work completely tomorrow.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

Packing should keep you chaps warm


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2010)

kittyP said:


> My head was warm but my body was still shaking!
> I didn't even put it on for a funny photo. I was actually that cold.
> Thankfully someone called and said do you want to come over for dinner.
> I had my shoes on, waiting by the door before Badgers had put the phone down.


Was that yesterday? 

I really thought they'd fixed your heating! Only 3 more nights then new house honey


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

Stig said:


> Well, that's most of the week out of the way.
> 
> Only 2 days of work left to go!
> 
> ...



I spent the last day at a job giving away all my carefully hoarded staplers and hole punches and pens and that and swinging about on my chair talking too loudly while all the rest of the poor miserable fuckers had to work. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Stig (Jan 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I spent the last day at a job giving away all my carefully hoarded staplers and hole punches and pens and that and swinging about on my chair talking too loudly while all the rest of the poor miserable fuckers had to work. I really enjoyed it.



SLACK! I've already traded my sellotape dispenser to the head of department for an all in one printer/scanner/copier to take home. And taken it home. 

The rest of the stationary supplies are either already accidentalied or are going back in the communal cupboard as being slightly below par.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2010)

Morning all...am up at stupid o'clock...nice and quiet around here though...

First coffee in Hackney.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Early start to the drag today with this meeting. 
I have had a slight reprieve as the guy has delayed it until 8am but still meh. 

Feel a bit odd today (last office day this week for me) as it is our last commute from this flat together before moving. Silly nostalgia I suppose


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2010)

Morning buggers....up and at 'em....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning buggers....up and at 'em....



Up and at 'em is the way today.
Although I am slightly concerned about one line from the email confirming the meeting: 



> Will pick you up from Wandsworth Town Station at 8am and will have a working Moroccan breakfast at my place



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Moroccan Breakfast


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Up and at 'em is the way today.
> Although I am slightly concerned about one line from the email confirming the meeting:
> 
> 
> ...



Erm....maybe you should insist the meeting takes place in the local greasy spoon....that is of course if a full English doesn't have another meaning...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Erm....maybe you should insist the meeting takes place in the local greasy spoon....that is of course if a full English doesn't have another meaning...



I kinda know the chap (government/economist type) so not actually concerned, just a slightly threatening sound to it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I kinda know the chap (government/economist type) so not actually concerned, just a slightly threatening sound to it



A case of better the devil you know then? 

You are _brave_, you know.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Bye..... 

If you do not hear from me then give Marty my post count


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Speeding towards the 'breakfast' now and on time I think. Feel a little blurry and I am a little worried about the comming of the organic sandwich now too.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

mornning folks


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Use this photo if the police ask about my disappereance. Also contact Interpol and tell them I could be in Morocco!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Use this photo if the police ask about my disappereance. Also contact Interpol and tell them I could be in Morocco!!!!



Beardy TinTin


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2010)

Am putting off getting dressed, drinking a mint tea and smoking...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bye.....
> 
> If you do not hear from me then give Marty my post count



much appreciated, and if I go, I bequeath mine to stella


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Would an iDrag be a good idea?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would an iDrag be a good idea?



if you build it, we will come


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would an iDrag be a good idea?



I think you should do a live stream to your meeting this morning....I don't think I can call you buggers anymore though, after learning what a morrocan breakfast is.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

bath, get dressed, catch the 253 (no bell ringing, please!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Morning. Went to bed at 11 which was apparently too soon as still awakev at midnight and v tired now 

nice pic badgers  lookin handsome and all scrunched up with drag at the same time


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, am in his car while he is getting croissants and stuff. He is wearing a wedding ring which has reduced the terror factor a level.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ok, am in his car while he is getting croissants and stuff. He is wearing a wedding ring which has reduced the terror factor a level.









badgers and his boss on a cold morning


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

In his house!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In his house!!!!!!!!!



Is it clean? 

Be careful!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

He is instructing his housekeeper regarding breakfast!!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Beardy TinTin


*snigger*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2010)

Morning all.



Rutita1 said:


> Is it clean?
> 
> Be careful!


He's gone a bit quiet, they must be having breakfast now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2010)

morning all, last day of the week for me as am working at home tomorrow  

so not comming in...


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

Morning!!!

I am all happy today.  Not sure why, but I am, and I'm sleeping brilliantly at the moment.  That's probably why.  Also - the mornings are getting lighter - spring is on the way


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

kittyP said:


> My head was warm but my body was still shaking!
> I didn't even put it on for a funny photo. I was actually that cold.
> Thankfully someone called and said do you want to come over for dinner.
> I had my shoes on, waiting by the door before Badgers had put the phone down.



This was how my house was last week before we moved, its the reason we moved actually, together with the damp that was forming.

We we sleeping with all our clothes on and a good foot and a half of blankets on us  our new house has a big bath, central heating and d.glazing. with a new combi boiler 

One thing you should be aware of, is that it is not until you undertake the task of assigning particular cupboards to particular stock, that you realise the enormity of the task you are undertaking. For this cupboard that you now place these cups in, will forever be known as the cup cupboard and forever shall it hold cups. So choose carefully my children, for your choices must be wise and considerate of the long term logistical potentials for error, time efficiency and cross-cupboard confusion. Good luck.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

Yetman said:


> One thing you should be aware of, is that it is not until you undertake the task of assigning particular cupboards to particular stock, that you realise the enormity of the task you are undertaking. For this cupboard that you now place these cups in, will forever be known as the cup cupboard and forever shall it hold cups. So choose carefully my children, for your choices must be wise and considerate of the long term logistical potentials for error, time efficiency and cross-cupboard confusion. Good luck.


Unless your my ma, who decides to rearrange her kitchen cupboards every couple of years... even the drawers!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Unless your my ma, who decides to rearrange her kitchen cupboards every couple of years... even the drawers!




That is the work of a madwoman! No offence.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2010)

Felling knackered today and am annoyed because I don't knoe whether or not I am rehearsing tonight which means I can't plan anything (not that there is a lot to plan either I go home or I go to Wallington!) until I find out.

I also have a tickly nose, a slight cold and am just generally in a moany, sulky, irritable mood.

So there!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

*Passes a tissue to QoG*



5t3IIa said:


> That is the work of a madwoman! No offence.


None taken


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Shall I spend £90.90 (weird sale prices) on 4 (FOUR) things? A dress, leggings, ankle boots and another vest/dress/top thing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Shall I spend £90.90 (weird sale prices) on 4 (FOUR) things? A dress, leggings, ankle boots and another vest/dress/top thing?



YES!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2010)

what's a vest/dress/top thing when its at home?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> YES!!



Has done! 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> what's a vest/dress/top thing when its at home?



It has a sleeve bit like a vest but is long like a dress but also quite short like a top  It's like a mini-dress vess


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2010)

blimey, sounds complicated...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> blimey, sounds complicated...



It's all part of what makes us birds so alluring & fragrant matey 

I was just explaining it wrong anyway - look:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2010)

I _am_ rehearsing tonight so shopping on Oxford Street for me before I venture to the depths of Wallington!!

I may have to buy myself a dres or summat to wear as I appear to have dressed myself like an ice cream cone today. One that has melted around the middle slightly


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2010)

What flavour ice-cream, QoGs?  Any excuse for a new purchase, eh.

I have just got up properly.  Got up for the first time around 8 but was in so much pain had to go back to bed with a hot water bottle.  For fuck's sake.  Am really fed up now.  I actually want to go to work.  

Badgers: what did the Moroccan breakfast consist of?  Was there a water pipe?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> *What flavour ice-cream, QoGs?  Any excuse for a new purchase, eh.*
> 
> I have just got up properly.  Got up for the first time around 8 but was in so much pain had to go back to bed with a hot water bottle.  For fuck's sake.  Am really fed up now.  I actually want to go to work.
> 
> Badgers: what did the Moroccan breakfast consist of?  Was there a water pipe?



Kind of pistachio topped with peach. I look like a Knickerbocker Glory!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Get a vess Qoths


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Phew....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Phew....



Have you just had a big poo?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

FUCKING HELL MAN. Do I trust UPS to deliver on time? Do I? DO I? 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you just had a big poo?



I bet he has. I always feel a bit worn out after eating a big one. Stick to small ones but often in future, rather than a biggun in one go. Little tip there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Phew....



 Was you served a bacon sandwich by a white gloved flunky?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> It's all part of what makes us birds so alluring & fragrant matey
> 
> I was just explaining it wrong anyway - look:


isn't that the classic little black dress that i understood every woman needs in her wardrobe?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> isn't that the classic little black dress that i understood every woman needs in her wardrobe?



Good christ man! I didn't even think of that! It might well be! 

It's described as a 'black longline top' so they are keeping it's classic LBD status a bit quiet with cack marketing


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Was you served a bacon sandwich by a white gloved flunky?



Nah, 

Orange juice, Moroccan coffee, croissants, French bread, scrambled eggs and tomatoes served on his patio (bit like this) by his meek housekeeper. 

Pleasant chap


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nah,
> 
> Orange juice, Moroccan coffee, croissants, French bread, scrambled eggs and tomatoes served on his patio (bit like this) by his meek housekeeper.
> 
> Pleasant chap



Oh cock off, really? Who is this bloke?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh cock off, really? Who is this bloke?



One of my 'network' innit


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Off now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> One of my 'network' innit



Sounds like he was sizing you up for a Special Project. Good luck and use protection (clauses)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

On the 37 bus again, nice and empty now though, on the top deck on the front seat. Can see in peoples windows too!!!! Last mission of the day and then slothing at desk for the last few hours


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nah,
> 
> Orange juice, Moroccan coffee, croissants, French bread, scrambled eggs and tomatoes served on his patio (bit like this) by his meek housekeeper.
> 
> Pleasant chap



mmm that sounds lush


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

and lunch time, afternoon left, then sorta half day tomorrow (dependent on when Mr BT turns up) then I am holiday boy!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2010)

there's a bloke outside my office fixing the photocopier and he smells so bad, it's making me feel slightly nauseous 

wash your fucking armpits man, and use some deodorant whilst you're at it!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> there's a bloke outside my office fixing the photocopier and he smells so bad, it's making me feel slightly nauseous
> 
> wash your fucking armpits man, and use some deodorant whilst you're at it!!!



don't use the photocopier ever again, you'll catch the smell


----------



## Stig (Jan 28, 2010)

second to last day here. 

One word doc to finish off and that's IT!

I've just cleaned out my keyboard, ready for the next person to sit at my desk. (what a weird thought!  someone ELSE?  at MY desk? )


----------



## Stig (Jan 28, 2010)

The reason I cleaned the keyboard was the QC dept have just been round with 6 different kinds of turkish delight, as one of our suppliers fucked up and sent us shedloads of these as apology. I've never seen so much dessicated coconut all in one place.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Stig said:


> second to last day here.
> 
> One word doc to finish off and that's IT!



And is that one word: GOODBYESUCKERS?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Stig is in the Drag tractor beam now. She is powerless to resist the procrastination and mithering we spread through the matrix.

Nearly back to work, kinda fancy a lunchtime pint but should go do stuff. Oh well, onwards and upwards.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2010)

God I'm irritable today - just got really snappy with the boss. And it wasnt her fault (it was mine ) for once!


----------



## Stig (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stig is in the Drag tractor beam now. She is powerless to resist the procrastination and mithering we spread through the matrix.
> 
> Nearly back to work, kinda fancy a lunchtime pint but should go do stuff. Oh well, onwards and upwards.



so, the fact that I can't bring myself to do anything at all is your fault?

Excellent.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Just noticed the hem of my suit trouser leg (left) is fucked. I have only had this fucker for four months, probably worn twenty times


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I've trapped a nerve/pulled a muscle.

The thigh area just below my left arse cheek is fucking knackering   Think I must have done meself a mischief on the exy bike 


Stig - are you frothing with excitement now?  Any second thoughts, like, 'oh shitbags, what if I don't get a job?'


----------



## Stig (Jan 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I think I've trapped a nerve/pulled a muscle.
> 
> The thigh area just below my left arse cheek is fucking knackering   Think I must have done meself a mischief on the exy bike
> 
> ...



I'm feeling very very odd indeed.

There is a lot of shitbags about it tbf, I don't even know how to do anything at all, how on earth am I gonig to get another job?

but then I'm looking forward to not going to work on Monday.


OMG!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

Stig said:


> I'm feeling very very odd indeed.
> 
> There is a lot of shitbags about it tbf, I don't even know how to do anything at all, how on earth am I gonig to get another job?
> 
> ...



You must be able to cope for a while on rich's wages though eh, for you to be able to even consider this in the first place?

It's an enviable position to be in.  Even if it does involve lots of shitbags  

freedom


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2010)

Didn't get that job.


----------



## Stig (Jan 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> You must be able to cope for a while on rich's wages though eh, for you to be able to even consider this in the first place?
> 
> It's an enviable position to be in.  Even if it does involve lots of shitbags
> 
> freedom



I got savings. I saved to buy Rambo, then didn't spend it all. 

If i don't get a job for 6 months though I'm going to have to live on pennies, and I won't get any benefits as i walked.

not sure rich would be best pleased about me living on his wages for too long. You should have seen his face in the pub when I forgot my cash yesterday.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Didn't get that job.



Oh no! Oh (((NVP)))


----------



## Stig (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Didn't get that job.



Aww Arseholes!  Commiserations.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Didn't get that job.



Unlucky mate, keep at it though, the next one will make not getting this one totally worthwhile 

I just applied to work in radio doing comedy writing.  I'm not expecting to get a reply but you never know, there has to be way out of this drag somehow.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Unlucky mate, keep at it though, the next one will make not getting this one totally worthwhile
> 
> I just applied to work in radio doing comedy writing.  I'm not expecting to get a reply but you never know, there has to be way out of this drag somehow.



Where is the application form for this thing? PM ME NOW


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Didn't get that job.



Bollocks.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is the application form for this thing? PM ME NOW



What? Its in Bristol..... do you still want me to pm you mate?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Didn't get that job.


 rubbish news.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2010)

Ho hum. So it goes. Will throw myself back into hassling agencies and filling in applications tomorrow. Can't be fucked this afternoon tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Didn't get that job.



Shite mate.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Yetman said:


> What? Its in Bristol..... do you still want me to pm you mate?



Hell yes. Provinces = lower standards.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Didn't get that job.



Oh sorry to hear that NVP


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Can't be fucked this afternoon tbh.



That is the way mate!!! 

Fuck the cunts and the skills they just lost


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Didn't get that job.



Oh bugger 

So sorry to hear that mate


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

Stig said:


> I got savings. I saved to buy Rambo, then didn't spend it all.
> 
> If i don't get a job for 6 months though I'm going to have to live on pennies, and I won't get any benefits as i walked.
> 
> *not sure rich would be best pleased about me living on his wages for too long.* *You should have seen his face in the pub when I forgot my cash yesterday. *





Nice one on the savings!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Hell yes. Provinces = lower standards.





Mind you I'm not from here so I dont really give a shit like but yes I'll pm you.

Hang on am I bringing in my own competition here? That wouldnt be very clever really would it......


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Hang on am I bringing in my own competition here?



You were born to compete Yetamine


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought a tackle box


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I bought a tackle box



Want


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

you can play with it if you want?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

I didn't know you went fishing Bee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

She has rough tackle soj, and really doesn't care who knows it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

it's rugged not rough 

and it's not for fishing things


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You were born to compete Yetamine



I was also born to kill. Dare she take the chance? PAHAHAHA I think not!



BiddlyBee said:


> I bought a tackle box



Jockstrap? I never set foot out of the house without one, for a man who people kick in the balls as often I get kicked in the balls, it would be utter foolishness not to 

Its great to be able to laugh in someones face as they volley you in the gonads at full force, it adds immensely to the pleasure of delivering the insult which caused them to do it in the first place 

More free food from the snack machine, Flame Grilled Steak crisps by McCoys. I got a hint of BK on the first couple which was great, though has started the BK timer counting down to my next one early. Oh well.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

What 'things' is it for?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

crafty things.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Yetman said:


> though has started the BK timer counting down to my next one early. Oh well.....



Damn your eyes sir, damn your eyes!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> you can play with it if you want?



I want one for Marmite storage


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

Yetman said:


> More free food from the snack machine, Flame Grilled Steak crisps by McCoys. I got a hint of BK on the first couple which was great, though has started the BK timer counting down to my next one early. Oh well.....


Have you clocked who it is that keeps fucking up and followed them?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh this is just fantastic, as well as the crisps which have started my BK clock ticking, I also got a packet of Starburst choozers. Look whats on the wrapper of each sweet...







There's all sorts of shit ticking away now, and the bloody MIL (no F on the end, god no) is down so I'll have neither. Mind you I'll take them out for a meal so thats a couple of pints in at least


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

ooze


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have you clocked who it is that keeps fucking up and followed them?



No! My office is next to it, so I just go out and there's lots of stuff hanging there each time!

Mind you I think the people sitting in the snack room seeing me shaking the machine and nabbing all the snacks might well be the same ones who didnt receive them in the first place


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Yetman said:


> There's all sorts of shit ticking away now:


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Didn't get that job.



Damn them!   

Don't get sucked back into the housing, be glad you escaped!  Onwards young man, start afresh, after the weekend obvs


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Dont hate the player gf


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

If you lot could see me in my new hat then things would kick off big time!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Dont hate the player gf



I have my passport with me sister


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm bored and stupid. I just has a beef for no reason and now I'm all 'meh' and the board is not moving fast enough and I want to go home


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm bored and stupid. I just has a beef for no reason and now I'm all 'meh' and the board is not moving fast enough and I want to go home



Me too

Except for the beef

What beef?  

I want a spliff.  But I'm not 'doing' them now.  cos of stupid pathetic gum health.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Me too
> 
> Except for the beef
> 
> ...



Gum health? You on pipes now then? I thought I saw you mention them...

I just managed to have beef in dating thread!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Gum health? You on pipes now then? I thought I saw you mention them...
> 
> I just managed to have beef in dating thread!



Yeh - fucking dentist keeps scaring the living shit outta me telling me I'm starting to get gum disease cos of smoking.  I only fucking have about 4 or 5 rollies worth a day   Couldn't give up last year, so decided to do it now.

Not liking.  Gonna persevere like, but I've been on spliffs since I was fucking 15.  Maybe I should try getting some fucking baccy-substitute.  Pipe's too quick.

In the dating thread?  Oooo.  *goes to check like the nosey bastard I am*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicks chatting yeah


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Gum health? You on pipes now then? I thought I saw you mention them...
> 
> I just managed to have *beef in dating thread!*



 oh I mean . You haz scared people away!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If you lot could see me in my new hat then things would kick off big time!!!!!!



Ahem ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chicks chatting yeah



I had beefings with a _boy_ 



QueenOfGoths said:


> oh I mean . You haz scared people away!



 jesus I suck so much


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ahem ^



I'm not risking it.......even imagining you in your new hat causes stirring in my brainloins


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I had beefings with a _boy_
> 
> jesus I suck so much



Was the problem with the former to do with the latter?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh I love a bit of beef


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha stella, you're so inappropriate sometimes 


fucks sake bhaaaaji - just get the fucking pic out eh?  it's not foreplay you know


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Damn them!
> 
> Don't get sucked back into the housing, be glad you escaped!  Onwards young man, start afresh, *after the weekend obvs*



I had thought of starting the job hunt tomorrow but I think you've convinced me I need the weekend to lick my wounds.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> I had thought of starting the job hunt tomorrow but I think you've convinced me I need the weekend to lick my wounds.



ie, get drunk as arseholes


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2010)

You read me mind, luv.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2010)

Might make a promising start on that tonight, thinking about it.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

Have been offered the free use of a condo overlooking the sea in the Florida keys 

I'm thinking YES. Miami. Boat parties. White suit, sunglasses and a ponytail. Partying from the early morn til the break of dawn. Raves at DJ's mansions in the hills and SHITLOADS OF PILLS AND CHARLIE  

Mrs is thinking Disneyworld and the child.

It is my 30th soon so that could swing it  that said I'd be happy to go either way, it'd be a bit out of order going to Florida and not taking the bairn to see Disneyworld etc. Even though I fucking hate the whole idea of it. Gah.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2010)

Disneyworld's miles from the Florida Keys.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

fucking box won't fit in my pannier


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> fucking box won't fit in my pannier



I think we're gonna need a bigger pannier


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Disneyworld's miles from the Florida Keys.



I think it was the keys.....they're on the coast right? In which case I think the argument is well and truly over.

How far is it to Miami?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

NVP said:


> Might make a promising start on that tonight, thinking about it.



I feel like meself

Ohhhhhh I want a spliffffff so baaaaad it fucking hurts 

one....just one...that's all.  I can see what's gonna happen here...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think we're gonna need a bigger pannier


I'm thinking film quote, but can't think which film 

I'll leave it at work and get it home another day 



sojourner said:


> one....just one...that's all.  I can see what's gonna happen here...


You have a pipe, you have a pipe....


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm thinking film quote, but can't think which film



Jaws.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You have a pipe, you have a pipe....



I know 

But it's all over too quickly.  So then I have several on the trot and get wasted really quickly, then I get the munchies.  There's no slow build up.  It's like having a quicky every night of your life and never having slow sex again. 


I think I'm gonna have to get some baccy substitute


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2010)

Right - I am outta her and off to rehearsal via shopping! Laters


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - I am outta her and off to rehearsal via shopping! Laters



No hat for you


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

My week is over


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I think it was the keys.....they're on the coast right? In which case I think the argument is well and truly over.
> 
> How far is it to Miami?


\0
Key West is a couple of hours drive from Miami at least (south).  Disneyworld is near Orlando, which is several hours north of Miami.  I imagine it's horrific, unless you're 10, of course.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Bus boots


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - I am outta her and off to rehearsal via shopping! Laters




what have you been doing?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Packing is hell Grandma....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My week is over


so's mine more or less


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesbus I am still so tired  I think that Pub Quiz broke me  We had a lock in and were SMOKING IN THE PUB after and I didn't get home til 2


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesbus I am still so tired  I think that Pub Quiz broke me  We had a lock in and were SMOKING IN THE PUB after and I didn't get home til 2



i shoulda stayed, took me ages to get home anyways, coulda stayed til 1 and probably got home just as quick, and smerking in the pub!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2010)

who won the quiz?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> who won the quiz?



Fuck alone knows! Fuck alone cares!

Not Marty or Nanker though!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Fuck alone knows! Fuck alone cares!
> 
> Not Marty or Nanker though!


fix!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fix!!!!



we woz doped, someone put some stuff in the hot toddies


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

Haz dun stuffz...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Haz dun stuffz...



that is impressive packing


much more to do?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> much more to do?



A fair way through actually. Was tough getting started but have broken the back of it. Larder and under-stairs cupboard to go still but the worst feels done now. Got another full day tomorrow but have a helper for the afternoon and wifey back in the evening. I think it will be done okay and then the lifting can begin


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope the precious does not break in transit


----------



## kittyP (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks to Moggy we have got so much done that I cannot quite believe it! xx
I have packed us a back pac with enough clothes, underwear, toiletries and schmeeer from now to Sunday so we can survive once all is packed. 
The bedroom is nearly there (apart from all the unused media equipment under the bed ). 
Living room is pretty much done apart from the PCs, which wont take long. 
Kitchen is half done but its all stuff hat just needs placing in to boxes/crates, not sorting out iyswim?
The stuff in the cupboard under the stairs is all in boxes anyway as that's how it is stored. 

It feels a bit better now. 

Oooh pizza is here


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good there folks. Looks like you've broken the back of it. Hope the rest of the move goes smoothly and with as few Marmite breakages as possible.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Freeday Friday you fantastic fellowship of fuckmuffins 

Big day for Stig today and I am hoping to have cleared the packing.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Lazy fecks... 

Right, second coffee is in and wifey's lunch is made. There was not much in the fridge but I found some scraps at the back behind the cheese slices and grey ham. heading off for a morning walk to the tube to drop her off, get some supplies and then get cracking. Although I do have to do a quick couple of w*rk emails before the packing starts


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish someone made my lunch every morning  

*looks at snoring lump in bed*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I wish someone made my lunch every morning
> 
> *looks at snoring lump in bed*



Stick a post it on his head


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I hope the precious does not break in transit



you need a tackle box

talking of boxes, I am awaiting Mr BT yet again, to sort out the BT Vision box, I have asked for a first call, but I am not confident that at 8am, a well turned out BT engineer will be at my front door, eager to carry out the service that I fucking pay for


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you need a tackle box
> 
> talking of boxes, I am awaiting Mr BT yet again, to sort out the BT Vision box, I have asked for a first call, but I am not confident that at 8am, a well turned out BT engineer will be at my front door, eager to carry out the service that I fucking pay for



How do you know it is a man sexist


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

Morning! Well done B & KP! I like packing  I like unpacking even more - this goes there, that goes there NEW HOSUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Is it really Friday? I've had such a weird week


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stick a post it on his head





Have you ever had a BT lady badgers? 

If you want to borrow the tackle box, you can come pick it up from my office


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How do you know it is a man sexist



I would love it if a lady engineer turned up, wearing a tool belt, slightly sweaty from all that hard work she had done


BiddlyBee said:


> Have you ever had a BT lady badgers?
> 
> If you want to borrow the tackle box, you can come pick it up from my office



Biddlybee knows


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it really Friday?



Yes, yes it is..... 

The last Friday in January 
Stigs last Friday in work
Our last Friday in this flat 
My last Friday off work until May

And for many I would wager today is pay day


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have you ever *had* a BT lady badgers?



Nope but I did shag someone from an NTL call centre though 



marty21 said:


> I would love it if a lady engineer turned up, wearing a tool belt, slightly sweaty from all that hard work she had done



You know she will be more hairy that you and the sweat will be gather mainly in the crack of her arse. Which will be clearly on display as she bends over your socket


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nope but I did shag someone from an NTL call centre though
> 
> 
> 
> You know she will be more hairy that you and the sweat will be gather mainly in the crack of her arse. Which will be clearly on display as she bends over your socket



stop it badgers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

Socket. Teehee.

I am rippin' Black on Both Sides for my iphone


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Wifey on train. 
Last commute trip for us and was nostalgic. Now in the cafe eating bacon and reading the Sun. Deidre is on form and George & Lynn are thankfully still together.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 29, 2010)

After three long days I was planning a slight lie-in this morning, but since I woke up snuffling and coughing at some ungodly hour and couldn't get back to sleep I've been doing some editing work for the last hour or so, fortified by lemsip and strong tea.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My week is over



Nice hat bhaaaaji   You look well 'ard there 


woohoooo Friday!!

I, erm, slipped a bit off the wagon last night.  It all just kinda fell together naturally...the making of a huge chilli, the glugging of red wine, tunes on full blast, the rolling of several spliffs...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

yay! still in jama's and drssing gown, painters saying they can't do windows cos of rain, pulp fiction playing and heating on


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

gas bill of £187 just paid Paulie, turn the heating off, put a jumper on!

in other news

*BT MAN (OR WOMAN BECAUSE IT COULD OF COURSE BE A FEMALE ENGINEER AS WELL)  WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU? 

X*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Back home and looking at the packing with a bit of apathy. 
It is getting started that is the tricky thing but can't dither for too long.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

nah, fuck that marty, warm as toast mate, warm as toast.

jules and vincent just taken care of business


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Pulp Fiction is much cooler than Radio 4 but I am speakerless and DVDless now.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice work, Badgers and kitty.  I vowed after our last move (six years ago) never to do it again. 

Marty - a lady engineer came to fix our dishwasher a few years ago.  She dispensed valuable advice about how the one year guarantee on appliances is a load of crap and that you're entitled to at least two under EU law.  

I have been to the doctor this morning to have my ouchy bits checked.  I felt like a bit of an idiot because of course there is nothing that can be done apart from hot water bottles, ipuprofen and rest.  Hey  ho.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

It was worth checking there wasn't a broken rib though eh? Hope it starts feeling better soon.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeh - best to have had it checked out Ms T


Good luck with the move kitty and bhaaji, I don't envy you.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It was worth checking there wasn't a broken rib though eh? Hope it starts feeling better soon.



Yeah.  I was actually really lucky I think - no vital organs where I fell apart from a kidney and I'm not having any toilet problems.  And I didn't hit my head or break my wrist/ankle so not too badly off really.  I am really bored with staying at home doing fuck all though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

I've worked out why I feel so ugh and tired all the time and am not sleeping - it's drinking caffieney diet coke for lunch  I knew this, but I still did it! 

Like, last night - knackered, bed at 10.30pm but was still tossing and turning at midnight  

Let this be a warning to you all whatever


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 29, 2010)

Mornin' all!

I feel quite chipper considerting I didn't get home and to bed until nearly 1.00am last night....it won't last 

Great pics Badgers and kitty - hope all is okay with the new gaff.

Today I am going to try and do as little work as possible. Wish me luck!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

_LUCK!!!!!_ 


(to all you lovely people on this most moist of days)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Yeah.  I was actually really lucky I think - no vital organs where I fell apart from a kidney and I'm not having any toilet problems.  And I didn't hit my head or break my wrist/ankle so not too badly off really.  I am really bored with staying at home doing fuck all though.


You back at work next week?

You could bake me a cake


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Yeah.  I was actually really lucky I think - no vital organs where I fell apart from a kidney and I'm not having any toilet problems.  And I didn't hit my head or break my wrist/ankle so not too badly off really.  I am really bored with staying at home doing fuck all though.



hoping you get back to 100% Ms T soon, and glad you had no toilet problems, I had them earlier in the week


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> bored with staying at home doing fuck all though.



Careful now.... 

This is not the thread for this sort of folly. We are an apathetic, agnostic, Lib Dem voting bunch who yearn to break free from the shackles of oppression. However when the shackles are off we find ourselves confused and prone to wearing pyjamas for 72 hour periods while moaning about how far the shop is.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Careful now....
> 
> This is not the thread for this sort of folly. We are an apathetic, agnostic, Lib Dem voting bunch who yearn to break free from the shackles of oppression. However when the shackles are off we find ourselves confused and prone to wearing pyjamas for 72 hour periods while moaning about how far the shop is.



Lols 

PC last thing to be packed then Bajji?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> hoping you get back to 100% Ms T soon, and glad you had no toilet problems, I had them earlier in the week



Back in tip top form now though and ready for your holiday.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You back at work next week?
> 
> You could bake me a cake



I could and I might.  

Am contemplating going to work tonight but I would probably suffer for it even more than usual in the morning.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol... I don't really need cake, but it's something for you to do 

Don't go in tonight, leave it until your next shift.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Right...

11am is start time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

I still can't quite believe it's Friday! It's amazing!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Back in tip top form now though and ready for your holiday.



yep, lots of driving to come, off to Lincolnshire to see the Father-in-Law, staying at a Holiday Inn (executive room £60) then back to London on Sunday, then up to Norfolk on Monday


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> yep, lots of driving to come, off to Lincolnshire to see the Father-in-Law, staying at a Holiday Inn (executive room £60) then back to London on Sunday, then up to Norfolk on Monday



Wouldn't it make more sense to go straight to Norfolk from Lincolnshire?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to go straight to Norfolk from Lincolnshire?



probably, originally we were just going to lincolnshire, but the rescheduled holiday means we are now going to Norfolk as well, I don't mind the driving, we'll be back in London by about midday on Sunday, lazy Sunday (with some packing) then leave about 11 in the morning to head back up there, plus we don't want to pack all the holiday stuff right now (and I'm out tonight)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Snow forecast later... 

http://www.accuweather.com/ukie/index-forecast.asp?postalcode=SW9 6QG


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

Nooo way esse. It was warmish out there this am.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

waking up the gimp now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> waking up the gimp now



That is still in the filum isn't it....not a 'secret' trunk in your house!............ Or the special name for your *cough* gentleman's parts


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

I am sad that FoxyRed does not post in this thread. 
We need to up our game people.

In other news I have started


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori grabbed post 1700 and I am logging off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is still in the filum isn't it....not a 'secret' trunk in your house!............ Or the special name for your *cough* gentleman's parts


 strictly the movie, honest.

in other news, my pal just called and his missus has left him, he's at home looking after the boy, we're doing booze therapy later on....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm soooo hungy

Might have to have early lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm soooo hungy
> 
> Might have to have early lunch



Whatcha got for lunch Sojenator?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Paulie Tandoori grabbed post 1700 and I am logging off


your green button suggests that you're still logged on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

He can't leave until we've all noticed and said goodbye


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 29, 2010)

Slow lazy start here in Hackney....doing some cleaning and some washing also __~~


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Whatcha got for lunch *Sojenator*?



*cringe* 


Peanut butter on toast, done the correct way

ie

Thick white bread, buttered, then spread with medium layer of Sunpat crunchy 

it's just doing now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

_i'm a mushroom-cloud-laying motherfucker motherfucker_


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

pfft, _right_


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm soooo hungy
> 
> Might have to have early lunch



If you have lunch now how will you last the afternoon?

In other news, I am going to leave the house for the second time today and hobble over to see a friend five minutes up the road.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> pfft, _right_



What's wrong beecicle?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

more toast as I wait Engineer girl, who should arrive in sweaty dungarees any time now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> more toast as I wait Engineer girl, who should arrive in sweaty dungarees any time now



She will be German


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> In other news, I am going to leave the house for the second time today and hobble over to see a friend five minutes up the road.


I'm not in 



Rutita1 said:


> What's wrong beecicle?


sunpat

*spit*



marty21 said:


> more toast as I wait Engineer girl, who should arrive in sweaty dungarees any time now


lol... you're conjuring up a fantasy here aren't you marty?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not in
> 
> sunpat
> 
> ...



she's going to sort out my pipes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> more toast as I wait Engineer girl, who should arrive in sweaty dungarees any time now


more importantly, have you got dressed yet?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> She will be German



Acksherly, dishwasher lady was German (dishwasher is made by Bosch).  I have never seen a lady BT engineer though.  They have all been grumpy male fuckwits who tried to charge me £150 for the privilege of visiting my house.


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

So who's with me on getting proper twatted this evening?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> more importantly, have you got dressed yet?



i appear to have forgotten


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

hmmm... maybe once we get home after this show. Off to see The Johnny Cash Story tonight


----------



## Stig (Jan 29, 2010)

It's my LAST FUCKING DAY!

Bloody hell fire.

and jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebus have I got a hangover.  



NVP said:


> So who's with me on getting proper twatted this evening?



Oh, bugger, leaving drinks. my poor, poor head.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

painter is now saying they'll be ready to start at 1pm. so need to get some grub now...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 29, 2010)

It is getting awfully dark in W1T...I think the rain is coming.

I am wearing leg warmers today which I am not sure is a wise choice as I am not
a. 17
b. a dancer


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope you don't have any work to do today Stig.  How do feel?  I have never been unemployed in my life apart from a couple of weeks when I graduated and moved to London.  I think I would find it very odd and a bit scary.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!   Waiting 4 hours now, rang them, they confirmed engineer wasd coming, but couldn't tell me what time 

<shakes fist at BT>


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Grrrrr...... 

Am going at it but it seems to be so slow. 
Still got some BIG things to pull out of corners and plates to wrap. 
Not bad though, I have accidentlied a cider and am mid smoke break __~


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

I am so bored, I'm thinking of starting work on a publication that doesn't need to go to print until August


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> If you have lunch now how will you last the afternoon?



More toast

and choccy hobnobs


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> CUM ON!!!!!!!!!!!   Going 4 hours now, engineer was cumming, but she couldn't tell me what time
> 
> <fists BT>



corrected


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Why am I listening to LBC?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

NVP said:


> So who's with me on getting proper twatted this evening?



I would be, apart from I accidentlied a full bottle of red last night, and have a heavy one due for Saturday.  



Stig said:


> It's my LAST FUCKING DAY!
> 
> Bloody hell fire.
> 
> and jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebus have I got a hangover.



Hurrayyy!!!  Double good Friday   Am chuffed for you


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I would be, apart from I accidentlied a full bottle of red last night, and have a heavy one due for Saturday.



I'll ask you again when you get in from work.


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

Great stuff, Stig. Last day at work is an ace feeling.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

if they are not here by 1, BT are definitely on my shit list, I have already tweeted about them, that'll learn em


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have already tweeted about them, that'll learn em



The BT PR team have just cancelled all holidays


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'll ask you again when you get in from work.



hur - you know me a little too well I think


----------



## Stig (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I hope you don't have any work to do today Stig.  How do feel?  I have never been unemployed in my life apart from a couple of weeks when I graduated and moved to London.  I think I would find it very odd and a bit scary.



I am indeed finding it very odd and a bit scary.  

I can't claim any benefits at all so I have to get another job within a month or two before my savings dwindle, and I turn into a mad old biddy and forget how to speak.

Still, I'm up for doing any old minimum wage part time shite, I'm not fussy.    25k to 5k in one fell swoop.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Logging off then


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Stig said:


> Still, I'm up for doing any old minimum wage shite, I'm not fussy.



You any good at packing boxes, lifting boxes, unpacking boxes or cleaning?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> if they are not here by 1, BT are definitely on my shit list, I have already tweeted about them, that'll learn em



A BT engineer just knocked at my door...I didn't order one 

I sent him to you via this thread...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

cafe lunch with the missus, still no fecking painters!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cafe lunch with the missus





Paulie Tandoori said:


> still no fecking painters!!!



Get in there quick then son


----------



## Stig (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You any good at packing boxes, lifting boxes, unpacking boxes or cleaning?



I am absolutely brilliant at cleaning, I always thought if it paid decent wages I wouldn't mind doing it for a living. It's one of those things that I just can't leave, so end up doing it anyway, so I'm the office manager and kitchen cleaner here. 

you hiring then? how bad *is* this new place? 


Ahem. can't help but notice you haven't logged off yet.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Get in there quick then son


 i did offer but she said she had to go back to work instead...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> A BT engineer just knocked at my door...I didn't order one
> 
> I sent him to you via this thread...



well they haven't shown up  rang them, was told the engineer was 'overresourced' which is a BT word, for too fucking busy, as they don't have enough engineers   had a bit of a pop (in a friendly manner) telling them it was the 3rd missed appt, and that we haven't had telly since dec 28 when we reported it (we have on old freeview box, but no point telling them that ) insisted on a saturday first call appt, said I have to call them tomorrow as they can't book (13 Feb) until tomorrow and we are off on Holiday on Monday

fuckers 

off to work now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Stig said:


> I am absolutely brilliant at cleaning, I always thought if it paid decent wages I wouldn't mind doing it for a living. It's one of those things that I just can't leave, so end up doing it anyway, so I'm the office manager and kitchen cleaner here.



I am the same mostly. 
Worked for a few months. 
Up early, cleaned stuff, was done by 3/4pm almost every day. 
Earned a good wage for that but it was a lot of tough stuff. 
Council places, squats, student places and things. 



Stig said:


> you hiring then? how bad *is* this new place?



The new place is fine, our place here is a dustbowl.
Main concern is the yellow walls. 



Stig said:


> Ahem. can't help but notice you haven't logged off yet.



This is Badgers PA posting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 29, 2010)

Why can't anyone in this office eat quietly!! 

I know a certain amount of noise is only to be expected when people are chewing/eating but first the newbie and now the boss are doing a very good impression of a load of zombies sucking out brains and gnawing off feet!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

windows opening and painter painting 

hard luck marty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why can't anyone in this office eat quietly!!
> 
> I know a certain amount of noise is only to be expected when people are chewing/eating but first the newbie and now the boss are doing a very good impression of a load of zombies *sucking out brains and gnawing off feet*!



Llols


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Wine rack dismantled and packed
Marmite reserves are lovingly boxed
It really feels like the end now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

_This is the end, beautiful friend… 
This is the end, my only friend, the end 
Of our elaborate plans, the end 
Of everything that stands, the end 
No safety or surprise, the end 
I'll never look into your eyes...again 
The End._


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

If I had some speed now.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

I am now a celebrity. 
Jeni Barnett read my email out on LBC. 

Worship me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

P.S. Logging off now..


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am now a celebrity.
> Jeni Barnett read my email out on LBC.
> 
> Worship me



What fucking email?

Jesus christ man - you'd get a sight more packing and sorting done if you stopped fucking about online


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Jesus christ man - you'd get a sight more packing and sorting done if you stopped fucking about online



I am _actually_ logged off now, as I type. 
Now you see?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

Stig said:


> I am absolutely brilliant at cleaning, I always thought if it paid decent wages I wouldn't mind doing it for a living. It's one of those things that I just can't leave, so end up doing it anyway, so I'm the office manager and kitchen cleaner here.
> 
> you hiring then? how bad *is* this new place?
> 
> ...



It's not that badly paid if you clean private houses - £10 an hour which is a lot more than minimum wage.  Usually cash in hand as well.


----------



## Stig (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am now a celebrity.
> Jeni Barnett read my email out on LBC.
> 
> Worship me



ooh, what did it say?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Stig said:


> ooh, what did it say?



I would tell you if I was still logged on


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

Been out for lunch and now hurty bits are very hurty.  It is bloody cold out there as well.


----------



## Stig (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It's not that badly paid if you clean private houses - £10 an hour which is a lot more than minimum wage.  Usually cash in hand as well.



oooooooo..... *interested*


----------



## Stig (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I would tell you if I was still logged on



Attention: this is the Green Button police. you're nicked, sunshine.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I would tell you if I was still logged on



Badgers - fuck off and move house


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Stig said:


> Attention: this is the Green Button police. you're nicked, sunshine.


 he won't log off until tomorrow morning I don't reckon.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

Stig said:


> oooooooo..... *interested*



Worth thinking about for beer money while you look around.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

PAC MaNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> he won't log off until tomorrow morning I don't reckon.



I logged out for a bit. 
The boxes have now been 50% filled. 
Almost all the computer kit is now packed. 
Just gotta do the kitchen cupboard now. 
Tonight will be the larder and the cupboard under the stairs. 
Keep finding rolled up travel cards


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Your helper there yet badgers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

It's still green!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

Where are you moving to, anyway, Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Your helper there yet badgers?



Nah, I gave him a day off in lieu


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Where are you moving to, anyway, Badgers?


our hood


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm telling the dole that Stig's been offered a perfectly good job.


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Keep finding rolled up travel cards



<taps nose>


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> our hood


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Where are you moving to, anyway, Badgers?



here


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

NVP said:


> <taps nose>


anything fall out?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> anything fall out?



Not enough falling in for anything to fall out these days


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> here



Nice.  Very handy for Khan's.


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> anything fall out?



Only my septum.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Nice.  Very handy for Khan's.





Right, the green light is going off NOW!


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Very handy for Khan's.



This is a *very good thing*.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Has he gone yet?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

NVP said:


> This is a *very good thing*.



We should have a Drag night out at Khan's.


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

You're all cunts, btw.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

I think I AM going to make a cake (provided I have the ingredients).  Pop over for a slice on your way home from work, Bee, if you fancy it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

shhhhhh


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

NVP said:


> You're all cunts, btw.


Who you calling a cunt, ya cunt?



Ms T said:


> I think I AM going to make a cake (provided I have the ingredients).  Pop over for a slice on your way home from work, Bee, if you fancy it.


Oooh, I would love, but I'm out with the by after work and probably won't get home til quite late


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Forgot it was FreedayCuntday today 


(logged on for a second there)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

don't lie ya cunt, you never logged off


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

bye


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't you pack the computer tomorrow? What will you do tonight otherwise?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

He's gorn grey Bee


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> bye



He's going to miss the traditional Friday abuse.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

I might txt him!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

I has txtd him


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I has txtd him



How many times did you pack in 'cunt'? 


So - where's Stig then?  For Stig is Queen of All Cunts today and rightly so


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Skillz  

The 'triple cunt' text on a Friday afternoon. 
I live for moments like these in my rich full life


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

NVP said:


> Excellent!



Still think you have the best drag tag line


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

*stig ya cunt, where are ya?
*




(it took out my capital letters )


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Stig!


stig!!



oi!!! Ya great big cunt!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

Perhaps they are doing a presentation and giving her a voucher for somewhere she never goes?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Logging off for at least one hour. 
This is because I need to go get more packing tape. 
I may accidentlied into the pub for one, just one mind you. 
Bye 

x


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Perhaps they are doing a presentation and giving her a voucher for somewhere she never goes?



Or she's doing the 2 pint cure as we type?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

ignore me, was strung_out, when he was his other name.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Or she's doing the 2 pint cure as we type?



She needs to medicine herself out of that hangover.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 29, 2010)

My chirpiness has gone. I am trying to get myself awake with tic tacs  Still only 20 mins to go here. Yippee!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> She needs to medicine herself out of that hangover.



I know that feeling

I might have to accidentally a glass or two myself later   The doritos are just too dry on their own,see


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My chirpiness has gone. I am trying to get myself awake with tic tacs  Still only *20 mins* to go here. Yippee!



Cunt



I have 40 minutes.  Well, if I'm a webel, I have 35 weallllly


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I know that feeling
> 
> I might have to accidentally a glass or two myself later   The doritos are just too dry on their own,see



Doritos, wine..... I remember you well.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

cunting hell, just did some proper work from home!!!

am all of a quiver, i think i might accidently have a pint soon, when painter man clears off.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Doritos, wine..... I remember you well.



  eh - most of my bloody crisps got scoffed before I could get me mitt in the bag!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

oooh, don't talk to Ms T about people eating her crisps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 29, 2010)

Right time to go I think. Have a good weekend all. Laters!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

You too ya cunt


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right time to go I think. Have a good weekend all. Laters!



cunt off then!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't like this Frday cunt bisniss


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't like this Frday cunt bisniss



Why?

ya cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

You dissing Pete and Dud stells?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 29, 2010)

I've just started work now......bit late I know. Oops.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I've just started work now......bit late I know. Oops.



Yeh, _kinda_


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh, don't talk to Ms T about people eating her crisps



I had selected them so carefully...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Why?
> 
> ya cunt





BiddlyBee said:


> You dissing Pete and Dud stells?



Nooo, it's just a bit...well, it's not very _ladylike_ is it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Nooo, it's just a bit...well, it's not very _ladylike_ is it?


Is pissing behind a costcutter?


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Nooo, it's just a bit...well, it's not very _ladylike_ is it?



What? Having a cunt?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Accidently


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is pissing behind a costcutter?





Woman farts in bed.
B/F: That's not very ladylike
G/F: Neither's sucking your cock but you've never had a fucking problem with that.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Nooo, it's just a bit...well, it's not very _ladylike_ is it?



I hear ya, stells.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Look... there's sun on your pint 

I need to leave, I keep posting shite, and have been doing it all day!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is pissing behind a costcutter?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I hear ya, stells.


It's a homage 



NVP said:


> Woman farts in bed.
> B/F: That's not very ladylike
> G/F: Neither's sucking your cock but you've never had a fucking problem with that.




I'm not very ladylike really


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I had selected them so carefully...



I don't believe I have ever stoled your crips Ms T

Mine were frequently rustled, however, on that walk!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

Homage. Yeah, alright


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I don't believe I have ever stoled your crips Ms T
> 
> Mine were frequently rustled, however, on that walk!



It wasn't you, it was a different walk.

But I was referring to the New Year weightloss project and the subsequent crisp fatwa.  I love crisps.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It wasn't you, it was a different walk.
> 
> But I was referring to the New Year weightloss project and the subsequent crisp fatwa.  I love crisps.



Ah, I see

I love crisps too.  I can't settle unless there's a huge bag of Dorito's in the house.  Problem now is that the daughter has decided she likes them too, so they last fucking no time


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ah, I see
> 
> I love crisps too.  I can't settle unless there's a huge bag of Dorito's in the house.  Problem now is that the daughter has decided she likes them too, so they last fucking no time



I have replaced crisps with pistachios.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not very ladylike really


neither am i...*sighs*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

A busy afternoon draws to an end, have tidied my desk , 'filed stuff' (aren't shredders a great invention) and will soon be.

'that cunt on holiday'


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I have replaced crisps with pistachios.



They have less calories?    They are salted though - is that not also bad for you?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> A busy afternoon draws to an end, have tidied my desk , 'filed stuff' (aren't shredders a great invention) and will soon be.
> 
> '*that cunt on holiday'*



And so it shall be 


have a top holiday marty 

ya cunt


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 'that cunt on holiday'


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> They have less calories?    They are salted though - is that not also bad for you?



My BP is normal and I don't eat a lot of processed food so don't worry too much about salt.  Pistachios still have a lot of calories and fat but it's good fat and I restrict them to about 50 nuts a day which is only 150 cals or so.  Plus you have to shell them so they take longer to eat.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> My BP is normal and I don't eat a lot of processed food so don't worry too much about salt.  Pistachios still have a lot of calories and fat but it's good fat and I restrict them to about 50 nuts a day which is only 150 cals or so.  Plus you have to shell them so they take longer to eat.



50 a day, that's a chunk of time to shell and them and that !!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> A busy afternoon draws to an end, have tidied my desk , 'filed stuff' (aren't shredders a great invention) and will soon be.
> 
> 'that cunt on holiday'



Have a fab holiday, marty.  Where are you going to in Lincs, btw (my parents live there).


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Have a fab holiday, marty.  Where are you going to in Lincs, btw (my parents live there).



Cheers, 

Going to see Mrs21's dad in Ruskington tomorrow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2010)

Fuck you you fucking fuckers <-- I prefer this I think. More _ladylike_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 29, 2010)

HAve fun Marty!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

cheers all, 




you lovely bunch of cunts xx


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Yay... have fun Marty.

I'm off to watch a fake Johnny Cash.

Laters cunts <- said in a very ladylike manner


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Cunts..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> A busy afternoon draws to an end, have tidied my desk , 'filed stuff' (aren't shredders a great invention) and will soon be.
> 
> 'that cunt on holiday'


have a good holiday ya fucking wanker


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cunts..



get back to the cunting packing


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2010)

Covers ears.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2010)

Fucking hells teeth, alarms at 05:30 on a Saturday!!!! Feeling about 80% organised and got to sleep before 21:00 last night. 

Circling the wagons (wagon) at about 08:00 and meeting new landlord at 10:30. Have some kind Urban helpers joining us this morning and enough sausages, tea and blitz spirit I think.


----------



## Moggy (Jan 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have some kind Urban helpers joining us this morning and enough sausages, tea and blitz spirit I think.



But no Nexus 6. Shame 

Good luck fella


----------



## cesare (Jan 30, 2010)

Hope you have a good holiday marty - and good luck Badgers & kittyp


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2010)

We are poised and ready for the off now. Actually feeling quite up for it now which is odd at this ungodly Saturday hour. Have sausages cooked but realised all the plates are packed so these will be imbibed using the medium of a bap and a McDs serviette. 

There is a light amount of snow underfoot but not too bad. Hope that Marty's snow curse is okay for his holiday


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2010)

At 7am


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 30, 2010)

And now?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2010)

At about 11am


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2010)

Now:


----------



## Ms T (Jan 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> At about 11am



Is that leaving the old place or arriving at the new?  You are going to be living round the cornerish from me so I can stalk you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 30, 2010)

A conservatory! Way cool


----------



## Stig (Jan 30, 2010)

Soz for the no show yesterday guys.

I had my exit interview, got 100% of my KPIs passed so I can get my bonus in mid-feb, then realised I had to clear my PC for the next office manager, which took ages!

director came round with champagne and chocs, and I was just laminating my goodbye article in the weekly company newsletter, when I started crying like  girl.  honestly, I'm an embarrasment to myself.

bit of a night in the pub, head of dept put £500 behind the bar. I think me n' rich! accidentalied most of it.

I'm such an unemployed layabout that I'm not actually out of bed yet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 30, 2010)

That is all tip-top excellentness Stig, even the _weeping_


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2010)

Good skills Stiggy! 

Latest 2pm update:


----------



## Stig (Jan 30, 2010)

Is that place old patch or new manor, Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2010)

Stig said:
			
		

> Is that place old patch or new manor, Badgers?



Latest photo is new place. It is looking full of boxes at the moment and only half the stuff in.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 30, 2010)

Haha!  Did the weeping take you completely by surprise, Stig?


----------



## Stig (Jan 30, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Haha!  Did the weeping take you completely by surprise, Stig?



YES! I think it was the realisation hitting me, at about 4pm, that I really was actually leaving. forever.  Before that point it was all theory, even after giving away my executive rubberised highlighter pens.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 30, 2010)

Stig said:


> YES! I think it was the realisation hitting me, at about 4pm, that I really was actually leaving. forever.  Before that point it was all theory, even after giving away my executive rubberised highlighter pens.



So how do you feel now you are properly liberated from the Drag?


----------



## Stig (Jan 30, 2010)

Ms T said:


> So how do you feel now you are properly liberated from the Drag?



Mainly very very hungover.

slight sense of impending doom money-wise.  

I don't think it's going to hit properly until Monday, as it just feels like a normal weekend so far.

monday: write CV


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2010)

4pm and things are getting tricky


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2010)

Kitchen is sorted I think. 
The rest of the place is a mess.
Landlady is nice enough.
The heating WORKS lovely 

Lot still to do but the proles are very happy. I am chuffed to bits and can't wait till the unpacking is done


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2010)

big driving weekend, got to see Father-in-Law, lovely chap, he's 90 in a few months, flew for the Canadian Air Force in WW2, he flew 33 missions, as a rear gunner, could have then gone back home, but signed up for a second tour, flew another 33!

He crashed landed twice, in the desert, walked away , as did the rest of the crew, unharmed   first crash, they faced a 300 mile desert walk to get back to base, but a rescue plane spotted them, dropped a message asking if it was ok to land, they marked out OK in the sand, and they got rescued. Second crash, they were close to enemy lines, FIL fired his machine gun to see if any of his side heard him, and they did, a jeep turned up, asking them if they had been making all that damn noise! so they got rescued again!

He was also a professional ice hockey player in Canada, but his career was cut short by the war, and he never took it up again afterwards. After 5 years in civvie land, he re-upped, and joined the Australian Army, and spent another 25 years in uniform, retiring as a Major

I connected his speakers for his PC, he goes on-line a lot, emailing his kids, he's an expert in coins, gets queries from people all the time, used to go metal detecting, and became an expert on anglo-saxon coins, roman coins, etc

top bloke !


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2010)

tomorrow

we ride for Norfolk!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds like a really interesting bloke to have a chat with marty 

Yesterday's move went really smoothly Badgers, hope you're settling in and slowly finding what is in each box


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

Morning! Fucking cold! Hungover!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Freezing!

Marty, it has been snowing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

La la la posting from iPhone just because I can 

La la!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

*yawn*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2010)

Great start to the morning... shut my finger in the loo door at work 

Oh well,tis sunny out there 

How's your first day of freedom Stig? (she won't be up will she ).

Stells... you at drinks on Thursday? I have vids for you.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! Fucking cold! Hungover!



Innit?  How was date?

No dragging for me today - I am saving that for four whole days of eleven hour+ dragging Tues-Fri.  

I think we will go to Honest Foods for brekkie, and then get cultured at the V&A.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2010)

oooh date? (goes to look at dating thread).

How come you're so hungover Ms T? Out partying last night?

How are your injuries?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

1. Yes, Thursday. 

2. Yes, went alright.

x2


----------



## Ms T (Feb 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh date? (goes to look at dating thread).
> 
> How come you're so hungover Ms T? Out partying last night?
> 
> How are your injuries?



Not hungover at all - haven't had a drink for more than four weeks!  I was referring to the cold. 

Side much better but still tender, leg sore as fuck, due to walking on it more.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> x2


x2 eh?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> 1. Yes, Thursday.
> 
> 2. Yes, went alright.
> 
> x2



How alright.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2010)

Urgh

Monday 



glad the move went okay bhaaji


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

Ms T said:


> How alright.



Fine thank you!


----------



## Stig (Feb 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> How's your first day of freedom Stig? (she won't be up will she ).



I was up with the larks! 

I made rich! tea at 8am, then got showered and dressed, put out all the recycling, did washing up and washing, now ready to GO GO GO with CV writing skillz.

I mean, _obviously_ I'm going to need a small ponder round the boards first, and finish this tea...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2010)

Just got in to find out the boses father has now died  so don't think they'll be much drag for me today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

Salmon, cream cheese and lettuce beigal...Yum.


Sad news that QOG


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2010)

morning all, freshly shaved and feeling fine with nice cup of fresh coffee on the go, sun shining but very cold on the old bicycle this morning. just totting up last month's stats in prep for a conference call at midday with big funder, fingers and toes crossed....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just got in to find out the boses father has now died  so don't think they'll be much drag for me today.



Oh, is a shame 

My dad died once, was fucking horrible.


----------



## Stig (Feb 1, 2010)

Woah, hold on!

What idiot decided we don't want any central heating on during the day on weekdays? 

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Woah, hold on!
> 
> What idiot decided we don't want any central heating on during the day on weekdays?
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!




Thermostat Controller <-- new job title


----------



## Stig (Feb 1, 2010)

I just pressed 'advance', that did the trick. 

Now I'm trying to sign on but can't remember my Goverment Gateway ID password. 

*makes coffee*

Got to hand out the washing now anyway.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Woah, hold on!
> 
> What idiot decided we don't want any central heating on during the day on weekdays?
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



Practicalities of being unemployed during cold weather No. 1:

Being at home during the day can cost a fortune in gas/heating. I have taken to wearing more clothes at home or sodding off out to the library to study.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah man. Gas bill waaay up. Plus arse size too


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 1, 2010)

Im suited and booted again, heading to that london for an interview. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck matey


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2010)

Fingers crossed ovaltina


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks,  its a second interview so i'm a bit more relaxed than usual. I cant be a complete disaster or they wouldn't be seeing me. Have also been offered two days per week freelance work by an old client so things are looking up


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2010)

So fucking tired now. 
Not quite there but nearly done. 
iPhone ended up in a bowl of hot, soapy water so now restricted to an old Nokia until the replacement arrives. 
Back off to the old place now to grab the last few bits and a bit more cleaning to do. 

Back to the drag tomorrow it seems


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

I am finding my NEW IPHONE a bit chunky and slidey compared to the old Sony Ericsson and am a lot scareder of dropping it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck ovaltina


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> Im suited and booted again, heading to that london for an interview. Fingers crossed.




Good luck 

Hit a pretty quiet period gere after a flurry of activity. I have made myself a tea


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good luck
> 
> Hit a pretty quiet period gere after a flurry of activity. I have made myself a tea



In that case I shall send you a PM full of filth


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2010)

Best o luck ovaltina!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> In that case I shall send you a PM full of filth


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> La la la posting from iPhone just because I can
> 
> La la!



Posting from my htc magic!  From a tesco car park in Suffolk, no sign of snow yet.


----------



## Stig (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck ovaltina!

I just filled in my dole form over the phone, and made my appointment for a grilling in person, first thing tomorrow.

now, CV.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Good luck ovaltina!
> 
> I just *filled in my dole form over the phone*, and made my appointment for a grilling in person, first thing tomorrow.
> 
> now, CV.



I've done this a couple of times (!) over the last 12 months but the first time they didn't mention they'd want to see ID and bank statements and all that stuff. Just a heads-up


----------



## Stig (Feb 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I've done this a couple of times (!) over the last 12 months but the first time they didn't mention they'd want to see ID and bank statements and all that stuff. Just a heads-up



Bank statements for ID or on top of ID?

They told me to bring passport plus ID with address on. I was thinking passport + driving licence.

I don't even get bank statements anymore? If they need to rootle in my monies I'll have to log in while I'm there, or something...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Bank statements for ID or on top of ID?
> 
> They told me to bring passport plus ID with address on. I was thinking passport + driving licence.
> 
> I don't even get bank statements anymore? If they need to rootle in my monies I'll have to log in while I'm there, or something...


Depends what it is your claiming - if you're only claiming NI contribution-based JSA, your savings don't matter, whereas if you're claiming income-based JSA they do.


----------



## Stig (Feb 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Depends what it is your claiming - if you're only claiming NI contribution-based JSA, your savings don't matter, whereas if you're claiming income-based JSA they do.



Cool cheers! Contribution based, so no problem. 

sorry, bit of a spillage from the other thread.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah shiv, think i ducked that up a bit. One of them had really mad staring eyes. I couldn't answer the first question and they looked pretty exasperated at some of my answers. Too much rambling. :-(


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> Ah shiv, think i ducked that up a bit. One of them had really mad staring eyes. I couldn't answer the first question and they looked pretty exasperated at some of my answers. Too much rambling. :-(



Posting on fone from Cafe Nero? 

That sounds like the classic shit interview that you get, iyswim. I'm not worried


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2010)

My colleague from the adjacent office, who drives me mad with whistling, is currently whistling "Jingle Bells". Stop it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My colleague from the adjacent office, who drives me mad with whistling, is currently whistling "Jingle Bells". Stop it!



I'm sooooooooo glad I work in corporate hell  Everyone is so ordinary!


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Posting on fone from Cafe Nero?
> 
> That sounds like the classic shit interview that you get, iyswim. I'm not worried


Posting on phone from pub at victoria station! Im on the train now. Im annoyed at myself for the interview, could have done better, but maybe i sabotaged myself to avoid getting a job with a fairly right wing organisation. Yes that sounds good, let's go with that. Am going for another drink when i get  to Brighton


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a whole list of things earmarked to do today, the first of which was to finish transcribing a rather weighty old document I photographed (badly) a few weeks ago.  So far I've been at it for five hours solid, I'm cross-eyed and I still haven't finished.   So much for the chapter plan, job application and editing of an article I also wanted to get done...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> I had a whole list of things earmarked to do today, the first of which was to finish transcribing a rather weighty old document I photographed (badly) a few weeks ago.  So far I've been at it for five hours solid, I'm cross-eyed and I still haven't finished.   So much for the chapter plan, job application and editing of an article I also wanted to get done...



WHat? Aren't you supposed to be pulling dentists on the internets?


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> WHat? Aren't you supposed to be pulling dentists on the internets?



 I haven't got round to that yet either.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Cool cheers! Contribution based, so no problem.
> 
> sorry, bit of a spillage from the other thread.


indeed 

i promise not to nag on this one tho....


----------



## Stig (Feb 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah man. Gas bill waaay up. Plus arse size too



This is a Very Important Point. Why was I not warned? 

Do you *know* how many times the fridge door has been opened today, purely because I happened to be passing through the area?  

I'm going to have to have an unbreakable regime: every time that little light goes on, a round of* squats and a round of pushups, _even if i was just making tea_.  

* however many I can currently manage. today it was 20 each


----------



## Voley (Feb 1, 2010)

New place looks nice, badgers / kitty.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 1, 2010)

Transcription job finally finished.   Now, on to more interesting things...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

Dentiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiistssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Dentiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiistssssssssssssssssssssssss



Looks like I have some arse-kicking to do elsewhere, unfortunately, judging from an email I've just received.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> maybe i sabotaged myself to avoid getting a job with a fairly right wing organisation. Yes that sounds good, let's go with that. Am going for another drink when i get  to Brighton





God alfuckingmighty I have been bored today

Have just eaten a banana.  That's two bits of fruit today.


----------



## Voley (Feb 1, 2010)

Am filling in a job application myself right now. The will to live is bleeding from every pore of my being.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

God, I need to do that stuff  This gig only lasts until 12/2


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> Am filling in a job application myself right now. The will to live is bleeding from every pore of my being.



The absolute worst ones are the public sector 'tell me every fucking ounce of your life, and then again backwards' forms

I loathe them 

god I'm hungry


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> The absolute worst ones are the public sector 'tell me every fucking ounce of your life, and then again backwards' forms


Those are the only ones I ever seem to fill in... why don't I want to work in a sector where all you have to do is send over a CV?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Those are the only ones I ever seem to fill in... why don't I want to work in a sector where all you have to do is send over a CV?



It's the same fucking questions though!!  Just worded slightly differently!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2010)

I know... either that or there are 25 person spec points that you have to write something about.

Educated to X level - erm... see the education section.

Experience in X - erm... see my employment history.



I need to start looking soon... I hate this more each day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2010)

15 minutes to go


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2010)

Blaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgh blleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuueerrrrrrrrrrrrrgh caaaaaaarnt be aaaaaaaaaaaarsed


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2010)

Officially fed up

Hungry

Want spliff


----------



## Stig (Feb 1, 2010)

I wrote half a CV today.  There's absolutely no point filling in applications without one, so I haven't even got to that stage yet. All that joy is just around the corner


----------



## Voley (Feb 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> The absolute worst ones are the public sector 'tell me every fucking ounce of your life, and then again backwards' forms
> 
> I loathe them



That's my area, too, sadly. Just read my fucking CV ffs.


----------



## Voley (Feb 1, 2010)

Ones that ask 'Hobbies and Interests' always crack me up. I have to fight back a huge desire to put 'Heroin and Bondage'.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2010)

hehe


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2010)

<pops in! !> coming to you live from horsey in Norfolk, still no snow, there is a pub next door though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2010)

Morning. Dakr n cold. Lack of Badger means I had to go searching for this thread


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 2, 2010)

Coffee in Hackney.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2010)

They just played Little Fluffy Clouds on Today Programme


----------



## Stig (Feb 2, 2010)

Morning all.

Off to the Jobcentre in a bit for my interview. I just have to quickly read the whole internet before I set off...


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi stig, i did that interview a month ago and it was fine. They're not too probing when you're on contributions. There's a lot of waiting around and you have to agree what you will do to look for work and then you're done


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning. Dakr n cold. Lack of Badger means I had to go searching for this thread



I am back but little chance of a drag for me today, have a couple of days worth to catch up with. Meeting at 10:30 which is bound to be a bit painful, but it is actually nice to be sitting down and not surrounded by boxes. 

Was a bit grey out today but my commute is a dream. Strolled out the door, the bus stop is 10 yards away, the bus arrived straight away, took about half an hour and then short stroll to the office. 



5t3IIa said:


> They just played Little Fluffy Clouds on Today Programme



I heard this too


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I heard this too



Me too 

It's grim up North today - dark grey skies, lashing it down, and I have an appointment with the hygienist today who will no doubt bollock me for smoking.  I already have my story ready - redundancy etc


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 2, 2010)

More coffee in Hackney....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

Arrrgggghhhhhh.......


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 2, 2010)

Waht's up new house man?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2010)

Just dropped jelly on the desk


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Me too
> 
> It's grim up North today - dark grey skies, lashing it down, and I have an appointment with the hygienist today who will no doubt bollock me for smoking.  I already have my story ready - redundancy etc


it's grim dahn sarf as well sojjy, damp and windy and horrible.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm convinced _in my head_ that we should be well into Spring by now as snow been and gone but it's just not happening _outside my head_


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

So painfully busy it is not funny


----------



## Yetman (Feb 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> it is actually nice to be sitting down and not surrounded by boxes.



I've still got boxes of shit everywhere  Well, upstairs, in the spare room anyway. We've just rammed EVERYTHING that doesnt look nice in there and now I need to get some fucking furniture to put it all in. And do some paintings for the walls. Paint the walls themselves even. And go back to the cottage tonight to shovel the mountainloads of crap that was under the beds into bin bags then clean the WHOLE FUCKING PLACE so I might have a chance of getting my bond back and on top of all that, get my other car started and off the fucking road cos it keeps getting tickets, put the new wheels on it, find 600 notes to get it through the mot and then write a load of scripts for this radio show all while feeling like absolute SHIT 

And I'm at work, looking at a big load of code I've got to interpret by last Friday.

I can only see two ways out of this, via the pint or via the rope


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been in my place for two years and there's still a couple of boxes in the hall cupboard. I wonder what is in them?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 2, 2010)

Hah! It seems I dont have to worry about it all the antichrist is on his way! Thank fuck for that about time lord you were meant to be here bloody ages ago! 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10266981&postcount=1


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 2, 2010)

No drag here today....and no newbie at the moment


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2010)

yetman said:


> hah! It seems i dont have to worry about it all the antichrist is on his way! Thank fuck for that about time lord you were meant to be here bloody ages ago!
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10266981&postcount=1



please note this is real!

:d


----------



## Yetman (Feb 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> please note this is real!
> 
> :d



lol! I thought for a second it was the work of a nutjob there, glad he clarified the reality of it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 2, 2010)

Just received this e-mail...in case anyone is looking for a job!

"_We are offering a temporary job which really do not require any professional skills.

You really don't have to have any professional skills for this.

All we are looking for right now is UK based individual to handle payroll administration to our clients in UK.

What will be required from you is few hours a day and also to pay very close attention to all instructions given to you.

Your Job will be; Handling all payments with regards to new and old customers that want to buy our products and what you will be doing is receiving payments from UK based customers through electronics transfer under our companies name.

Salary terms; 200 Pounds per job Get back to us by reply us.



Regard,

Mr Avinash_"

Get back to me by reply me!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

Just had some crushing bad news regarding work. 

Meh!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just had some crushing bad news regarding work.
> 
> Meh!



Oh no!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 2, 2010)

what kind of bad news badjy?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just had some crushing bad news regarding work.
> 
> Meh!



what mate?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

2000


----------



## Yetman (Feb 2, 2010)

2001 - a drag oddessy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 2000


fuck me this is cryptic. 2000 redundancies? 2000 emails unanswered? 2000 things to do before breakfast?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

I have just had a project pulled. 
Would have made up about a third of my work for 2010 and about a fifth of my earnings. 

Can live without the earnings but it will be harder than I would like 
More bothered about the loss of face


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that bhaaji - but I was expecting much worse, gotta say

chin up mucker


----------



## Yetman (Feb 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck me this is cryptic. 2000 redundancies? 2000 emails unanswered? 2000 things to do before breakfast?



He said he's fucking busy didnt he!! Hesus Charaiist  

Where's TP these days anyway? She ok? This thread isnt half the man it was when she was spaffing her filthy chatter all over it


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2010)

FUCK THIS... I really want a huge slice of cake... a slice the size of that pavlova I saw on Saturday! Someone had a slice of that the size of my heed!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 2, 2010)

Afternoon all.  Back at the drag today.  Only one person has inquired after my health.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 2, 2010)

Hows your health Ms T?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2010)

Still stiff on your corners, Ms T?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> FUCK THIS... I really want a huge slice of cake... a slice the size of that pavlova I saw on Saturday! Someone had a slice of that the size of my heed!



It was impressive


----------



## Ms T (Feb 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Still stiff on your corners, Ms T?



Leg is sore but am soldiering on in high heels regardless.  One must have standards, you know.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Stig (Feb 2, 2010)

All done. Jeebus that took a  long time.

Now officially part of the Workshy Masses.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2010)

Get onto Mango. She personalises if you catch her on the right day


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

Beer lunch
Needed that


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> FUCK THIS... I really want a huge slice of cake... a slice the size of that pavlova I saw on Saturday! Someone had a slice of that the size of my heed!


I had a banana instead.


----------



## Stig (Feb 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Beer lunch
> Needed that



Now there's a good idea!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2010)

Stig said:


> All done. Jeebus that took a  long time.
> 
> Now officially part of the Workshy Masses.


brown's millions


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

Stig said:


> Now there's a good idea!



Yep....


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

20 minutes to go

Yes, I'm a cunt - but I do have to go and be tortured by the hygienist, so not THAT much of a cunt


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

About two hours here....


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> 20 minutes to go
> 
> Yes, I'm a cunt - but I do have to go and be tortured by the hygienist, so not THAT much of a cunt


perhaps if you took care of yourself you wouldn't be facing torture.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps if you took care of yourself you wouldn't be facing torture.



Perhaps if you shut your mouth I wouldn't put my fist in it


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Perhaps if you shut your mouth I wouldn't put my fist in it


doubtless what the hygienist will say to you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 2, 2010)

It is quite nice to be busy here but not when I am feeling like shit.

Am really achy and jerky - just jerked so much I spilt water all over my keyboard


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> doubtless what the hygienist will say to you.



Probably won't though, really.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 2, 2010)

Glass of red wine in Hackney...


----------



## Yetman (Feb 2, 2010)

Pint n fish n chips n Brizzle...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2010)

__~ in the city


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2010)

Minuting a meeting at 3


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Minuting a meeting at 3


haha


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

__~ for me too soon


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 2, 2010)

Another glass and a siesta I think....been an intense day already.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 2, 2010)

Bugger.

The email system has fallen over, just when I wanted to send some important stuff out.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

The 3-4 window is here and it is hurting bad today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The 3-4 window is here and it is hurting bad today



I'm off to have a little lie down now in honour of the drag....channel me for maximum relief!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2010)

~__꒪꒒꒪ꃀ

I'm out of here at 4.30 for a soggy cycle home.

How's the unpacking going Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> How's the unpacking going Badgers?



Kitchen good (better than I hoped) but the rest of the place is still a mess. We will give it more of a push at the weekend I think.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Kitchen good (better than I hoped) but the rest of the place is still a mess. We will give it more of a push at the weekend I think.


It's no good just pushing it around, you've got to take the stuff out of the boxes....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

Do not oppress me


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> It's no good just pushing it around, you've got to take the stuff out of the boxes....




I'm all sneezey and have hot head  don't want to be sick - I finally have some things to do! but not now... I'm going home.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

I am off in 15 minutes now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't be ill Bee for fucks sake! This isn't illness time! That was weeks ago! All Decemberish sniffles. It's fucking February - what's wrong with you?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm eating too much fucking fruit 

I won't be ill... cycling home in the rain D:


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2010)

Bye all, I am off to the old place for the last time ever!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bye all, I am off to the old place for the last time ever!


so long, badgers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 2, 2010)

night all, soggy cycle ride here i come....


----------



## Ms T (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been quite busy this afternoon.    Just waiting for my final piece to come in for the six o'clock news.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 2, 2010)

Killing time before my final class.  Studying: no.  Facebook and urban: yes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, hometime


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm already at home. An evening spent editing a paper and researching potential sources of project funding beckons...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

Morining! This thread is suffering from being ignored since Ruti = unemployed and Badgers not quite sorted yet 

And it being so fucking incessantly freezing


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> And it being so fucking incessantly freezing


haha


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



Will you just quit 'contributing' to this thread if you have nothing to contribute?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Will you just quit 'contributing' to this thread if you have nothing to contribute?



i'll have to go to work in a minute then you'll have the thread all to yourself


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll have to go to work in a minute then you'll have the thread all to yourself



It's like I have it to myself whether you're here or not


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Early start to the drag for moi today, in the office at 07:20 and coffee two is in the system.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Early start to the drag for moi today, in the office at 07:20 and coffee two is in the system.



So what's your commute timings differences? How much time have you knocked off?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Morining! This thread is suffering from being ignored since Ruti = unemployed and Badgers not quite sorted yet





No internet
No smart phone 
I have been reduced to nothing


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> So what's your commute timings differences? How much time have you knocked off?



About 20 mins short but mostly it is a lot less faffing. 
Was - walk, bus, walk, bus, train, walk 
Now - bus, walk


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No internet
> No smart phone
> I have been reduced to nothing


hoho


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> About 20 mins short but mostly it is a lot less faffing.
> Was - walk, bus, walk, bus, train, walk
> Now - bus, walk



Oh, that's tons and tons better  It's Kitty's better too?


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Will you just quit 'contributing' to this thread if you have nothing to contribute?



I recommend going over to his thread moaning about work trousers and posting 'Haha ' about 18 times. That's what I'm going to do all day.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> hoho



Festive?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> I recommend going over to his thread moaning about work trousers and posting 'Haha ' about 18 times. That's what I'm going to do all day.


yeh it will take you half the day to spell ''


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2010)

Devastating. Truly devastating.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, that's tons and tons better  It's Kitty's better too?



Worse facepalm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Worse facepalm



Selfish


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Phone insurance form completed 
Two fucking weeks for the replacement


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

You at work already? I'm in my fucking PJ's


----------



## Stig (Feb 3, 2010)

Morning! Up early, got to sign on in a minute.

Can't believe the signing date they pulled out of the electronic hat was the next day. 

'have you done any work?'

'what- since yesterday? Well- i emptied the kitchen bin '


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

I found signing on quite a pleasant experience  I stomped in asking about WHERE I COULD GET A JOB PLS IS THIS THE PLACE? and they were all 'Uhm, nah, not really'.

Lead the meeting Stig!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You at work already? I'm in my fucking PJ's



Stupid early start today here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 3, 2010)

Coffee in Hackney...feel a bit crappy...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You at work already? I'm in my fucking PJ's


What time do you start work 

I went home early, felt shit, this morning - still feel shit. Have got lots of stuff from boots to try and fend off this bug that's coming t get me 

6.30 this morning, was changing my fucking bike tube  

woohoo it's wednesday! morning.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2010)

staff meeting this morning


----------



## sojourner (Feb 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> About 20 mins short but mostly it is a lot less faffing.
> Was - walk, bus, walk, bus, train, walk
> Now - bus, walk



Bloody ell - that old commute was a right fucker!

New one sounds so much better 

Well, hygienist a bit of a sadistic bitch, and I swear she took chunks of my gum out with her nasty little spiky sticks .  'look, it's bleeding'  'well it fucking is _now_ love '

I have a couple of 'pockets' apparently, despite barely smoking, despite brushing with a leccy brush, flossing every fucking night and using decent mouthwash.  She said it could be caused by stress - and then went on to blame the smoking


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmmmm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 3, 2010)

Mornin' all - gonna be another busy day here I think.  Had my coffee though and a diet Red Bull so I am AWAKE!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Kill me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What time do you start work
> 
> I went home early, felt shit, this morning - still feel shit. Have got lots of stuff from boots to try and fend off this bug that's coming t get me
> 
> ...




Don't be ill! What about my videos?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

I have paracetamol, through spray, halls and benilyn... I'm trying woman, I'm trying


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Two sleeps till the weekend now people, stay frosty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have paracetamol, through spray, halls and benilyn... I'm trying woman, I'm trying



I don't know what most of those things are


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 3, 2010)

I have stuff to do but no motivation to do any of them, hence I'm here


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> I have stuff to do but no motivation to do any of them, hence I'm here





Drop and give me infinity soldier


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 3, 2010)

Redundancies looming at my work. My response? Go online!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> Redundancies looming at my work.




Were you expecting this? 



May Kasahara said:


> My response? Go online!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 3, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> I have stuff to do but no motivation to do any of them, hence I'm here





Badgers said:


> Drop and give me infinity soldier



I've been de-mobbed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

That's the spirit!

Lovely to see you both!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 3, 2010)

Arse is NOT HAPPY. Spent all night writhing around in bed with intestinal issues. Didn’t eat Sunday then ate basically a load of fish chips curry bread potatoes and other stodge since. Wont do that again. Had a couple of fig rolls this morning to try and help things out. Will report back with updates


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> Redundancies looming at my work. My response? Go online!


Not good news May 



Cpatain Rbubish said:


> I've been de-mobbed


de-mobbed?


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Were you expecting this?



Yeah, it's been doom and gloom for a while now. More news on Monday so not much point stressing till then


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> de-mobbed?





> Demobilization is the process of standing down a nation's armed forces from combat-ready status. This may be as a result of victory in war, or because a crisis has been peacefully resolved and military force will not be necessary.



So I'm not doing push-ups


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Already eaten sarnies
What to do for lunch then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

I've got a squeaky hungry tummy today.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 3, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> Yeah, it's been doom and gloom for a while now. More news on Monday so not much point stressing till then



Great attitude

And in the meantime, it's playtime


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 3, 2010)

Should be...

Doing accounts
Reading up on some tech for new job next week
Doing online certification training course
Shaving head and face, trimming beard

Doing...

Posting
Smoking

done...

Put loaf on in bread maker

Not a constructive start to my day all told


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

You work from home Captain? Or 'work' from home


----------



## sojourner (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh I dunno - making bread is a very worthwhile activity


----------



## Yetman (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You work from home Captain? Or 'work' from home



I am currently homing from work.....sending all my insurance shit out using work post, sorting out my TV licence online, writing this now. The people around me are getting a bit riled about my amount of homing and lack of working. As long as they dont email my boss......which thinking about it, now I reckon one of them might. He will of course suffer heniously should he attempt such an act of blind betrayal, but he doesnt know that. Yet.

Badge. Pint. What other option is there? BK obvo but I dont want to plant THAT seed on a tuesday of all days.....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

This is clearly something every office should have - 

A mere £219,029.89 and no doubt you could get it on HP or some shit


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I am currently homing from work.....sending all my insurance shit out using work post, sorting out my TV licence online, writing this now. The people around me are getting a bit riled about my amount of homing and lack of working. As long as they dont email my boss......which thinking about it, now I reckon one of them might. He will of course suffer heniously should he attempt such an act of blind betrayal, but he doesnt know that. Yet.
> 
> Badge. Pint. What other option is there? BK obvo but I dont want to plant THAT seed on a *tuesday of all days*.....



Losing days again Yetty?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Badge. Pint. What other option is there? BK obvo but I dont want to plant THAT seed on a tuesday of all days.....


It's Wednesday


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You work from home Captain? Or 'work' from home



Not often. The accounts are for my own company which I do from home. Generally I work on clients sites with occasional work from home (when I do this I make sure I have already done what I'm supposed to be doing from home beforehand ). I am not good at 'working from home' 

The training is off my own back and the reading is for a new contract I start next week that I need to brush up on.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Soup for lunch?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

Whiskey soup? bleurgh!

I've got pea and ham soup from a tin. Couldn't be bothered to make my lunch last night or this morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm gonna has a falafel wrap from Boots I think. Is pretty nommy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

I want falafel, and now a bean burger too... bloody urban an influencing what I want to eat!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want falafel, and now a bean burger too... bloody urban an influencing what I want to eat!



Ideally I would like a spicy beanburger in a difficult, organic, rustic roll with middle-class lettuce and chunky wedgey chips and homemade garlic mayonnaise and I would like to eat this in bed while watching Anvil: The Story of Anvil on the laptop.

That's what _I_ want


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

I am gonna see what is on offer at the deli counter


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

Squeeeeaaaaaakk!!!!1!! I might get two lunches from Boots. One to eat while all the 12.30-1.30  people are nomming at their desks then another for the 1.30-2.30 people


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ideally I would like a spicy beanburger in a difficult, organic, rustic roll with middle-class lettuce and chunky wedgey chips and homemade garlic mayonnaise and I would like to eat this in bed while watching Anvil: The Story of Anvil on the laptop.
> 
> That's what _I_ want


wtf is middle-class lettuce? Something that isn't iceberg? 

Is Anvil good?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> wtf is middle-class lettuce? Something that isn't iceberg?
> 
> Is Anvil good?



Rocket and shit like that :vom:

Not watched it yet - bought for self for Xmas  I heard an interview with them and Sasha Gervasi on the radio yonks back when it came out and just had to see it, sounds fab whether you know who they are or not, which I don't


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

I have got a 50% off voucher for Pizza Hut but it is not allowed on buffet 
Needs to be used by the 07th of this month but can't use on Friday or Saturdays. 
Should I just let it go?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have got a 50% off voucher for Pizza Hut but it is not allowed on buffet
> Needs to be used by the 07th of this month but can't use on Friday or Saturdays.
> Should I just let it go?



Why can't you have an actual pizza and salad instead of the buffet scrum ting? Organise!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Why can't you have an actual pizza and salad instead of the buffet scrum ting? Organise!



Hmmm..... could be... 

Nah, no pizza for me as it will kill me for the afternoon


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2010)

Posting live from historic Norwich Castle!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

POGTFO


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Lunch slot today is the 13:30 - 14:30 so hopefully will miss some bank queues


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Posting live from historic Norwich Castle!



You are ALWAYS on holiday! ALWAYS taking a UK BREAK SOMEWHERE!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

Fella who doesn't like me much just asked "had any punctures lately?"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

Wtf? Don't like the sound of that. And don't like the sound of your paranoias either 


CHaps: help me? It's my twenty five fucking thousanth post soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Wtf? Don't like the sound of that. And don't like the sound of your paranoias either


Fuck knows with this place mate... it is a joke of an office 


> CHaps: help me? It's my twenty five fucking thousanth post soon


You're beyond help


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

I did some calculations.

I've made 12k posts in 6 months! That's:


2k a month
461 a week
64 _a day_
2.5 an hour

Wtf is up with that shit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 3, 2010)

Bored in Hackney...have another assignment to do but meh...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Wtf is up with that shit


You post more that 2.5 times in an hour  you've made over 60 posts today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know what to do. I think I might have to go on *ef* 

EDIT: for next post below

I cant respond to your post below Bee as I can't WASTE by historic 25k on you, soz
and I'm not getting the work done, no


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

If you're getting the work you need done then what's the problem?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 3, 2010)

I have been in a meeting since 10.30 and now have a full day at the coal-face of news to contend with.  12 hour day for me today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

Blimey that's a long shift Ms T. 

What's the coal face?

(oh and I'll pick up your panniers from pootle tomorrow, I was only joking about wanting payment in cake ).


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> historic 25k



OMG OMG OMG this better be epic shit!!! 

Build it up people!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

She's gone... I think the pressure was too much


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2010)

Have completed job application. Only took me three days what with tea breaks and shit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

TMI


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2010)

Multitasking.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have got a 50% off voucher for Pizza Hut but it is not allowed on buffet
> Needs to be used by the 07th of this month but can't use on Friday or Saturdays.
> Should I just let it go?



Stand outside pizza hut offering it to strangers for 50% of what they would save by using it. Only a fool would pass that up.

Its not even Tuesday either is it. Shit. No actually good. Yes Good! Nearer the weekend. Mind you when I'm dying in the pile of my own shit which I cant escape at the tender age of 39 I'll probably curse this lost day and demand it back immediately. Daamn.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Yetman said:


> pile of my own shit.





Talking of which, did you get my PM?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Talking of which, did you get my PM?



Yes mate....hang on a sec in fact, might not be the same one


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Yes mate....hang on a sec in fact, might not be the same one



Woop... 

In other news Stella is writing a grandstand of a 25k post/thread right now. She has written it, realised that it does not have the impact that people now expect of her and started again. She will be up through the night chain smoking, drinking black coffee and pawing through the thesaurus. 

Come on Stella, your people are waiting


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 3, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Should be...
> 
> Doing accounts
> Reading up on some tech for new job next week
> ...



The days update, full of fail...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 3, 2010)

It'll be fine with a bowl of soup!  I'd eat it.  I'd eat a dead dog at the moment though...

nearly hometime


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Right, fuck this


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2010)

what a day, only now finished and it's been fast and furious all day...can i resist the temptation of the bevvie shack tonight i wonder?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You are ALWAYS on holiday! ALWAYS taking a UK BREAK SOMEWHERE!



Mrs21 doesn't like flying, so unless we are getting the eurostar,we stay in the uk, plus we are dinkies


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2010)

went to bevvie shack. pints consumed. yay!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 4, 2010)

MORNING!​


----------



## cesare (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning!

My weekend mild sniffles have turned into sore throat and ears & lots more sniffly snivvelling sniffles


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we are dinkies



I have learned something new today  

Already in the office pounding the keyboard and discussing off-shore banking with some chick. Early again and enjoyed the bus in reading The Diamond Age by Neal Stephenson which is good so far. Not feeling too bad today but getting out of bed was an epic struggle. 

How is Friday Eve then people?


----------



## cesare (Feb 4, 2010)

Friday eve?


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How is Friday Eve then people?



I celebrated it a night early. Dirty job but someone etc.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 4, 2010)

Second coffee has worked a treat here in Hackney gonna have a ___~~ and then get dressed!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

cesare said:


> Friday eve?



The Eve of Friday is upon us cesare... 

Monday - Glumday / Dumbday 
Tuesday - Loseday / Poosday 
Wednesday - Humpday / Deadsday 
Thursday - Friday Eve
Friday - Freeday


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

@ NVP

I am not speaking to you any more


----------



## cesare (Feb 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The Eve of Friday is upon us cesare...
> 
> Monday - Glumday / Dumbday
> Tuesday - Loseday / Poosday
> ...





I thought I'd missed a planned meet up ... dammit


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> @ NVP
> 
> I am not speaking to you any more



Can't say I blame you. First Billy Bragg then this.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

cesare said:


> Friday eve?





NVP said:


> Can't say I blame you. First Billy Bragg then this.





I thought there was power in the union but it all amounts to nothing if together we don't stand.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning, I is quite chipper this morning  My team won last night and I'm out for NL drinkies tonight


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

Last __~ of the pre-work early shift then


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

Someone needs to update the tags on this thread from 'stella has returned' to 'stella is in limbo' or something?


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2010)

Has she gone again?

Just had a bacon butty. Really ought to get up in a minute.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> Has she gone again?
> 
> Just had a bacon butty. Really ought to get up in a minute.



She is on post number 24,999 and having an (early) mid-life crisis. 

How was the bacon butty? 
I had a carton of watermelon juice which was crap


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> She is on post number 24,999 and having an (early) mid-life crisis



Holy shit Batmen, I have just seen my post count 

*24,986* at time of posting

Now what the fuck do I do?


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice, ta. Bacon could've been a bit crispier for me but I'm not complaining. Thrilling stuff this, isn't it? 

Is this post count thing going to provoke a mass exodus from the drag?


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2010)

"Stella looms"


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> Very nice, ta. Bacon could've been a bit crispier for me but I'm not complaining. Thrilling stuff this, isn't it?
> 
> Is this post count thing going to provoke a mass exodus from the drag?



When you hit 15k all bets are off


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> "Stella looms"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Now what the fuck do I do?


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> When you hit 15k all bets are off



Maybe I'll finally get a job when that happens and might have to apply myself to something. Or whatever it is normal people do.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Holy shit Batmen, I have just seen my post count
> 
> *24,986* at time of posting
> 
> Now what the fuck do I do?


get your pipe and slippers ready?

*polishes gold watch*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> Or whatever it is normal people do.



Yeah, we don't want to change the world. 
Guess we are not even looking for a new England?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, we don't want to change the world.
> Guess we are not even looking for a new England?


looking for another girl?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> looking for another girl?



Seeing as my wife currently has no internet access I can tell you hand on heart that I.....
             . 

               .


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning all... I had to bear the train today so I can go to drinks tonight and also get my rugged tackle box home 

Still feel like shite, but not as shitey as yesterday 



marty21 said:


> plus we are dinkies


What'd they be then? Sound very cute 



cesare said:


> My weekend mild sniffles have turned into sore throat and ears & lots more sniffly snivvelling sniffles


Feel for you cesare... that chloraseptic throat spray is helping sort me out.



Badgers said:


> Now what the fuck do I do?


Keep posting


----------



## cesare (Feb 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Feel for you cesare... that chloraseptic throat spray is helping sort me out.



I'll remember about that, ta. Touch wood my sore throats don't seem to last long. The downside is that I only get them with a cold when it's about to become a chest infection.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Keep posting



Maybe at 25k I should take a sabbatical?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2010)

No  that's only 10 posts away. wtf does it matter?

Unless you have a book to write?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Unless you have a book to write?



Have about 12 in my head but am made up of such fail/lose/etc that I fear they will die with me. 
Perhaps a writing course (tax write off natch) would get me started?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> Very nice, ta. Bacon could've been a bit crispier for me but I'm not complaining. Thrilling stuff this, isn't it?
> 
> Is this post count thing going to provoke a mass exodus from the drag?



I just had an extra crispy bacon batch with a sausage in it and a hash brown on the side.

Might hit BK at lunch and just get six portions of pancakes. Kill myself with food init.

Badgers, if you start to write a book, avoid the net at all costs.....or be very disciplined. My writing goes like this...

Writing. Spliff. Wine. Research. Porn. Silly Pictures. Games. Stupid Internet Time Wasting SHIT.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning gobshites

Grey skies, rain, and snow forecast for later


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 4, 2010)

Totally CBA today. Need to get it together and start doing telephone interviews...gruh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2010)

Been busy already but not really with work stuff - long phone conversation with the boss and then with the MD - I haven't even had my weetabix yet


----------



## Yetman (Feb 4, 2010)

Got in at 9.50, will be leaving for lunch (haircut) at 11.50. Then leaving for home at 3.30......this has been my working week all week, cos I havent got the net at home and have more important stuff to do than be here 

I need to work a full 24 hour shift or something to make up this time......


----------



## Mr_Nice (Feb 4, 2010)

Gym this morning, in the office for 9:30, a bit of surfing and admin, couple of meetings then out of here for 5:30 for a night on the lash, early doors required, hopefully a cuzza will be on the agenda ....


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 4, 2010)

Have agreed to do two days' freelance per week for an old client, starting in mid Feb and running through to the end of March. It's a pretty good rate of pay so I'm happy, and with a bit of luck they'll bump the days up to three and let the contract run a bit longer if they struggle to recruit a perm member of staff 

Meanwhile I still get to spend most of my time walking the dog and eating unlimited Early Bird meals at Harvester, and I've signed up for the Cineworld unlimited pass at Brighton Marina


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2010)

just doing budget stuff. my head hurts now


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Badgers, if you start to write a book, avoid the net at all costs.....or be very disciplined. My writing goes like this...
> 
> Writing. Spliff. Wine. Research. Porn. Silly Pictures. Games. Stupid Internet Time Wasting SHIT.



This is me mate
We are clearly related and stuff


----------



## Stig (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning all! 

woohoo! it's birthday drinks day!   

Day four of being an unemployed. I have a Huuuuuuuge list of things to do. 



BiddlyBee said:


> I had to bear the train today so I can go to drinks tonight and also get my rugged tackle box home


oooOOOooo... does this mean we all get to see your rugged tackle box later?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2010)

Stig said:


> oooOOOooo... does this mean we all get to see your rugged tackle box later?


Yes


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

Post number 29,995 and I feel all at sea 

Seem to be constantly filling in forms and shit since moving. Should be nearly done now but never seems to stop. Getting some work done too and have a sniff of a good bit of business coming up so fingers are crossed. 

Boss Man just came up to me and asked me if he owes me any money.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2010)

yes, yes he does


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> yes, yes he does



Heh, he is pretty bad to be fair but I think the slate is clean  

Package just arrived for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2010)

Coddler number 3?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

post 24,998


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2010)

another one?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is me mate
> We are clearly related and stuff



Great minds and all that brotherman


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2010)

Ow ow ow, paper cut!!!

Right across the top of my finger, I may need a plaster as I have already left a suspicious red stain on some correspondence


----------



## Yetman (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you reckon its possible to slice through a mans hand using paper alone? Spose the bone would be the difficult bit but some nice freshly cut high grade paper might do the trick with a few hours graft. Will try it and report back as soon as possible


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2010)

Post number 24,999 and I am at one with Stella 

Strolled to town for lunch and got my new (third this week) SIM so the shiny new toy should be up and running tonight. The deli counter in the soopermarket was a treasure chest of discounted goodies today, they have surplus stock of Polish Kabanos so are selling them for 10p a go today and I got 10 of the little beauties for the fridge  

Back to desk now and slipping into the 3-4pm window of misery but have enough stuff to see off the drag today I think. 

Watch this space


----------



## Ms T (Feb 4, 2010)

Afternoon all.  V. tired today after 12.5 hour shift marathon yesterday.  Today I have had another union-related meeting in which I was subjected to an hour of management bollocks.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2010)

Today I had a look at Horsey windmill, then went to horsey gap and saw seals!  Then on to Winterton-on Sea, walked in the sand dunes, had lunch (fish cakes, chips and salad), at The Fisherman's Retreat, now dozing on sofa, will go to the pub at 6


----------



## Ms T (Feb 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Today I had a look at Horsey windmill, then went to horsey gap and saw seals!  Then on to Winterton-on Sea, walked in the sand dunes, had lunch (fish cakes, chips and salad), at The Fisherman's Retreat, now dozing on sofa, will go to the pub at 6



Sounds like you're having a great time, marty.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Today I had a look at Horsey windmill, then went to horsey gap and saw seals!  Then on to Winterton-on Sea, walked in the sand dunes, had lunch (fish cakes, chips and salad), at The Fisherman's Retreat, now dozing on sofa, will go to the pub at 6



lovely marty 

I just nearly fainted in the post office.  Stupid fucking blood sugar.  Luckily I had a couple of opal fruits in my pocket.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2010)

*waves at Norfolk marty*

How's your finger QoG... your post and yetty's mad me gag a bit


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 4, 2010)

Ugh, I just want today to FINISH. Cannot concentrate at all, redundancy news is everywhere and a colleague has rushed off after getting bad health/family news, which is not only awful for her but has triggered lots of unhappy memories for me on a day when I was already pretty unhappy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *waves at Norfolk marty*
> 
> How's your finger QoG... your post and yetty's mad me gag a bit



It still stings a bit  It is right on the 'pad' of my finger - oh noes maybe I will have a scarred finger print


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> Ugh, I just want today to FINISH. Cannot concentrate at all, redundancy news is everywhere and a colleague has rushed off after getting bad health/family news, which is not only awful for her but has triggered lots of unhappy memories for me on a day when I was already pretty unhappy


Aw May that's rubbish... can you not slope off early at all?


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 4, 2010)

No, one of the overlords is sitting at the next desk typing intently


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> No, one of the overlords is sitting at the next desk typing intently


crap day is crap. not long now, i'm sure seeing your wee man will cheer you up eh?


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 4, 2010)

Sure will  Can't wait to have a big family cuddle tonight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)

In work at 7.45am  but it's FRIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)

*twiddles thumbs*

*whistles*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>





 Very nice bee...


Morning!!! Up late...having coffee now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning Ruti-tutti 

How you doing with apps and study?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Morning Ruti-tutti
> 
> How you doing with apps and study?



Badly....

Having second coffee now...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)

almost the weekend eh


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh thank GOD for that - I finally got to Friday.  Was in a fucking crap mood yesterday - went home and narked at daughter for absolutely no reason at all   Not even hormonal.  Well, maybe I am - being fucking ancient and all.

Anyway. Friday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> almost the weekend eh



Yeah...and I have to study...


*cries*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Anyway. Friday


Friday 

(and I leave at 3pm )



Rutita1 said:


> Yeah...and I have to study...
> 
> 
> *cries*


Not _all_ the time?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not _all_ the time?



Have 3000 words to do by next Thursday... So, yes...'all' the time I can...

Cry with me a while....show some empathy?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 5, 2010)

yawn, late start today, just finishing my tea and toast and then getting the bus in to work cos we're off to watch sex and drugs and rock and roll in town.

yay!!! friday


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> (and I leave at 3pm )



Hmmm *checks clock*

Too early to call you a cunt?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Cry with me a while....show some empathy?


*sheds a tear*


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh

It IS too early then


grrr Bee - fucking editing, you cahhhnt


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)

never to early on a Friday 

I was in at 7.45 though ya cunt!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *sheds a tear*



Thanks Bee...that worked, I am now dressed and ready to go to the library....not least because I absolutely loathe people feeling sorry for me!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 5, 2010)

Knackered and sniffly


----------



## Yetman (Feb 5, 2010)

Where is badgers then? Working on a big climax to end his urban life? Wondering how to slip post 25k in unnoticed? Wishing he could respond to this post but not wanting to waste the big one on something so mundane? 

I've asked crispy for my postcount to skip all milestones so I never have to go through this. God knows what kind of mess he's in. If you can hear me out there brother, pint. And a cheeky BK. That'll set you right


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)

LMAO... it's a stand off between him and stella


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 5, 2010)

finally got to work. what a lovely day out there. can i remember what i am supposed to be doing here?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning.  Knackered here as well.  And annoyed because someone's spilt coffee or something on my newly cleaned cream coat.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 5, 2010)

but coffee and cream go together well?!

*scarpers*


----------



## Stig (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, after a cracking start to unemployed life, spending the first four days of the week ticking off reams of To Do items and really getting stuff done, it's Friday, and productivity has suddenly fallen to below zero. Yup, I'm actually wandering round the house making everything I touch slightly worse than it was before.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 5, 2010)

happy belated birthday stig


----------



## Yetman (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate myself and want to die


----------



## Yetman (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, happy birthday for then btw Stig


----------



## Mr_Nice (Feb 5, 2010)

Today has been a complete a disaster as I was out on the lash last night, thats another story 

anyway got in for 7:30 still fucked, wrote a to do list

1/ Call Doctors
2/ Call Landlord
3/ Call the courts

Then went to the shower room for a 30 min sleep, returned to my desk for 10 mins and repeat the sequence 3 more times ..... then walked accross the road and gota coffee, back to my desk feeling dire ....
Then felt myself being sick at my desk, was sick a little in the bin, someone went bless you  
Then felt a massive chunder so rushed to toilet and chucked my guts up, went back to sleep then at 12 slept in my car for a hour, just had a packet of plain crisps and a coke, its just about starting to get better .....
Rang the courts and the doctors

At 3:30 I have a Go / No Go meeting then if its a Go I am out of here at 4 

...... and for that reason I am staying in tonight


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

Stig said:


> Well, after a cracking start to unemployed life, spending the first four days of the week ticking off reams of To Do items and really getting stuff done, it's Friday, and productivity has suddenly fallen to below zero. Yup, I'm actually wandering round the house making everything I touch slightly worse than it was before.




Not starting drinking at noon yet though?


Paulie Tandoori said:


> happy belated birthday stig



Oh, didn't know it was your birthday!

Happy bloody birthday


----------



## Yetman (Feb 5, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Today has been a complete a disaster as I was out on the lash last night, thats another story
> 
> anyway got in for 7:30 still fucked, wrote a to do list
> 
> ...



Excellent work mate, I'm in a similar boat though without the chundering, just tired. Nothing I cant handle tho - as long as I get out of here in 2 hours 

Bless you 

My mate was sitting watching telly with his dad a while back and my mate casually farted, his dad said.....'what'? 

Mate replied 'nothing, I just farted' 

Cant wait for old age. Probably about 38 in my case


----------



## Mr_Nice (Feb 5, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Excellent work mate, I'm in a similar boat though without the chundering, just tired. Nothing I cant handle tho - as long as I get out of here in 2 hours
> 
> Bless you
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I thought that was class disguising my puke for a sneeze, I just waved a tissue about 

Fuck me yets I really should know better at my age, by your calculations I am well into old age


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2010)

Stig said:


> Well, after a cracking start to unemployed life, spending the first four days of the week ticking off reams of To Do items and really getting stuff done, it's Friday, and productivity has suddenly fallen to below zero. Yup, I'm actually wandering round the house making everything I touch slightly worse than it was before.


Wahey - happy drag birthday Stig 

9 mins and I'm gone.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 5, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Yeah I thought that was class disguising my puke for a sneeze, I just waved a tissue about
> 
> Fuck me yets I really should know better at my age, by your calculations I am well into old age



Lol! Not at all my man, age isnt how old you are in years, its how many sessions you've got left in you. In fact, health wise I'd say you're a good deal younger than me


----------



## Yetman (Feb 5, 2010)

The B-Master General is in good form despite a vicious onslaught from the enemy within, and has just come back to the front line to pick up his wounded comrade and administer vodka for the soul. A true soldier that one


----------



## Stig (Feb 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Not starting drinking at noon yet though?
> 
> 
> Oh, didn't know it was your birthday!
> ...



I'm thinking of starting in a minute. 

Oh and cheers, you cunt. 

(I may be a touch early)


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm on the piss as we speak.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 5, 2010)

Mofockers in the place witheyasses out, fuck that shit, fuck that shit, come on everybody say fuck that shit!

I'm out of here. Take it easy chaps. And remember, FTS


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

Stig said:


> I'm thinking of starting in a minute.
> 
> Oh and cheers, you cunt.
> 
> (I may be a touch early)





NVP said:


> I'm on the piss as we speak.



Pair of cunts 

I want booze.  I DEMAND booze 


Another 45 minutes for me


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Mofockers in the place witheyasses out, fuck that shit, fuck that shit, come on everybody say fuck that shit!
> 
> I'm out of here. Take it easy chaps. And remember, FTS



go on then

fuck off













cunt


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2010)

Mmmm ... booooooooooooooooooozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

cock


off










cunt


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

Right


I'm gone


Real gone


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Post 25,000 marks the start of a new week. Was a heavy weekend and still tired despite a couple of hours nap yesterday afternoon, followed by an early night. 

Have long and not very pleasing day today so have that impending doom feeling right now. Fuck it though, the hours will grind along, tonights dinner will be healthy and tomorrow will be better. 

Morning all


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 8, 2010)

Morning Badgers!!!!

Buckets of coffee in Hackney and a day in the library planned....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Come on number 37, it is starting to rain


----------



## Ms T (Feb 8, 2010)

Morning Badgers.  I have decided that today is the worst day of winter so far.  Freezing cold wind and generally miserable. 

I am grumpy this morning.  Had to get up before 6, and slept really badly.  Partly because hendo managed to accidentally spill a glass of water over my head when I was asleep.


----------



## Stig (Feb 8, 2010)

Am I still allowed on this thread?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Brrrr tis chilly and a bit rainy here. Nearly at work and bracing myself for a tricky day. Is it nearly lunchtime?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 8, 2010)

Am getting dressed....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Stig said:


> Am I still allowed on this thread?



Yes  

At desk and fan heater is on for the first time in a while 
Hope today does not drag too much.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Coffee, coffee, fag, fag...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2010)

What happened to Sunday?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What happened to Sunday?



What 

I was the same babes, slept a couple of hours in the afternoon, woke up, ate little, back in bed about 9pm and still bleary eyed now.....


----------



## Ms T (Feb 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What happened to Sunday?



Weekend very short for me too.  Finished work at 2200 on Friday, back in at 0730 on Monday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2010)

Doesn't sound like you had a good night last night  

Sunday was slightly self inflicted, but I think I was awake for a few hours, ate, then was back in bed by 9


----------



## Ms T (Feb 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Doesn't sound like you had a good night last night
> 
> Sunday was slightly self inflicted, but I think I was awake for a few hours, ate, then was back in bed by 9



Can I just say that being woken up by a shower of cold (and slightly fizzy) water is not pleasant.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Can I just say that being woken up by a shower of cold (and slightly fizzy) water is not pleasant.



Oddly I was in the shower this morning thinking to myself '_who the fuck has cold showers by choice_?'


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Can I just say that being woken up by a shower of cold (and slightly fizzy) water is not pleasant.


 I know, but I couldn't help but giggle.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sunday was slightly self inflicted, but I think I was awake for a few hours, ate, then was back in bed by 9



Hehe - glad it's not just me then.  I raised myself for a few hours, and was back in bed at 8!!   Oh goddddd....still feel weak as a kitten and it's been dead fuckin busy so far 

Ms T - I do hope you gave hendo a severe bollocking!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

my legs hurt  had a brain explosion and decided to go for a run around the park yesterday morning. can hardly bleeding walk now....


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh dear Paulie




*snigger*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

you should see me going down a flight of stairs, i look like albert steptoe...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2010)

stretching young man, did you do your stretching?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

i did do some stretching and that, i think it was the running what did for me


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheese and Marmite sarnie


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i did do some stretching and that, i think it was the running what did for me



Well you've learned a valuable lesson then haven't you? Never EVER exert yourself on the sabbath


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Half of my 'bad news' phone calls now made, have one that will be really tricky but saving that for after lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Message from our Stel earlier: 



> See this?
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9wk/S2_lv_DZGCI/AAAAAAAAAgA/dgiNAZ7_IwQ/s1600-h/photo-710815.jpg
> 
> I want to make info cards for a work thingy. They're going to be cut and laminated by a print shop so want to make them idiot proof. Can you tell what I'm trying to do here? It's hard in Word, a mess in powerpoint, ridiculous in publisher...how can I do it?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ms T - I do hope you gave hendo a severe bollocking!




Let's just say that my displeasure was evident.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2010)

Word is her best bet if she's not got any design software.

Wtf are info cards though and why do they need to be laminated?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cheese and Marmite sarnie


banana


----------



## Stig (Feb 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Word is her best bet if she's not got any design software.
> 
> Wtf are info cards though and why do they need to be laminated?



Last time i did that sort of thing I ended up doing it in excel.

At least there you can move the boxes about, print preview/page setup works better, and you have a bit more control over page resizing, margins, etc etc.

Then I'd just keep printing one and messing with it until it was right.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2010)

Apple

I am making myself eat more fruit at the moment, because it's 'good for me'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2010)

Feel like shit, have nearly killed the newbie - twice - and have a pile of filing that is starting to resemble the Petronas Towers in its size and shape


----------



## Ms T (Feb 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Feel like shit, have nearly killed the newbie - twice - and have a pile of filing that is starting to resemble the Petronas Towers in its size and shape



How did you nearly kill the newbie?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

__~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2010)

Ms T said:


> How did you nearly kill the newbie?



Stabbing with some slightly blunt scissors 

He has basically fucked up something which should have been simple and tried to blame it on me and then given me some work which he could do but won't because he is lazy!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Crush Him


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

bone him!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Crush Him







Paulie Tandoori said:


> bone him!



Dear god no, even I have standards - however low


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

I know it is for a good cause but this fucking sickens me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I know it is for a good cause but this fucking sickens me


i know, it's awful.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I know it is for a good cause but this fucking sickens me



Yup - it is also a really, really bland version of a good song. I mean I don't want a re-run of REM's version but at least they could sing it like they meant it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

I have not heard it, if i have my way I won't hear it at all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have not heard it, if i have my way I won't hear it at all.



It came on the radio over the weekend when we were driving to Exeter so we decided to listen to it to see what it was like.

It is just dull, a really dull and turgid version of the song. It is a fairly slow song anyway but they somehow make it sound even slower, I think because there is so little feeling in it. 

I suppose it is tough because Michael Stipe has such an idiosyncratic voice plus he invests it with a lot of emotion and you are bound to make comparisons but even so it should be better than it is.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Snowy slushy rain here. Tis cold and shit and my day is meh.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Post 25,000 marks the start of a new week. Was a heavy weekend and still tired despite a couple of hours nap yesterday afternoon, followed by an early night.
> 
> Have long and not very pleasing day today so have that impending doom feeling right now. Fuck it though, the hours will grind along, tonights dinner will be healthy and tomorrow will be better.
> 
> Morning all



Same here mate, as a cheeky Thursday night session melted into Sunday morning, I realised even if I slept a whole day it wouldnt have been enough to catch up. 3 hours yesterday morning, followed by emptying more shit out of my old house and cleaning it all, showing around the new tenants that arrived unexpectedly (!) and showing them the damp and shit broken storage heaters, probably putting them RIGHT off the property  then was in bed by 8 last night up at 9 this morning and now WORKING FROM HOME AGAIN 

Now, on with some work....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

God in pubs
http://www.easysunday.com/


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2010)

free breakfast?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

i was more curious about _"relaxed activities for all ages..."_ - what could they mean, sounds like dope smokin and the like?!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> free breakfast?



God is never free. 
The free breakfast is a loss leader that will only result in a long term ROI for the church touting this offer. Their next step will be a push towards market saturation


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Come girls, you know you wanna - http://www.newfaceoficeland.co.uk/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Come girls, you know you wanna - http://www.newfaceoficeland.co.uk/



Despite never having shopped at Iceland I would be tempted if there is filthy lucre involved !

Oh, and it doesn't have to be a lady so Badgers, Paulie, Marty get those amusing frozen pavlova anecdotes ready!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Despite never having shopped at Iceland I would be tempted if there is filthy lucre involved !
> 
> Oh, and it doesn't have to be a lady so Badgers, Paulie, Marty get those amusing frozen pavlova anecdotes ready!!



Easy now Qoggy. 

The modern day peoples princess (aka twice celeb mum of the year) is a hard act to follow!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

i might be the new kerry katona?! 


*gulps*






*scarpers*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Easy now Qoggy.
> 
> The modern day peoples princess (aka twice celeb mum of the year) is a hard act to follow!



I think you would very fetching in a cardie under the banner "Dad's Also Go To Iceland" 

What happened to that Nolan woman who also used to do it.....was she too 'd' list even for Iceland


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i might be the new kerry katona?!
> 
> 
> *gulps*
> ...



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i might be the new kerry katona?!
> 
> 
> *gulps*
> ...



I can see you with a cheeky grin holding out a prawn platter!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2010)

just driven back from that Norfolk to that London, the power of the drag is increasing, back to the drag tomorrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2010)

Keep it out your head til later marty.... stay in holiday mode 

In other news, I have been assured that I _did not_ show my boobs or pics of my boobs to people at the weekend


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Keep it out your head til later marty.... stay in holiday mode
> 
> In other news, I have been assured that I _did not_ show my boobs or pics of my boobs to people at the weekend



could you therefore do all that this weekend ?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Keep it out your head til later marty.... stay in holiday mode
> 
> In other news, I have been assured that I _did not_ show my boobs or pics of my boobs to people at the weekend



The camera was _just_ too far away for me 

The weekend was boobed


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> back to the drag tomorrow



You got the drag fear mate? 
I hate going back after time away


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> could you therefore do all that this weekend ?


This weekend I'll be with people who definitely won't appreciate my boobs


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You got the drag fear mate?
> I hate going back after time away



full of drag fear


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

in drag, no-one can hear you scream....


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> In other news, I have been assured that I _did not_ show my boobs or pics of my boobs to people at the weekend



 Oh I see - one of THOSE was it?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2010)

Poor marty 


I'm on my 2nd banana


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> in drag, no-one can hear you scream....






sojourner said:


> Oh I see - one of THOSE was it?


I'm not sure


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Gone all draaaaag here. 

Half the people have gone now and the other half are nodding off (me included) as the last hour arrives.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm on my sofa


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2010)

cunt



I am so incredibly hungy.  My tea is going down my neck even faster than normal tonight


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm on my sofa







sojourner said:


> cunt



This 

In other news we are having bacon and spinach with goats' cheese roll. 
Probably drizzled with something and likely with salad. 
Wine is certain.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Gone, come on bus, get me out the cold


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> cunt



chilling on the sofa  cunt 




Badgers said:


> This
> 
> In other news we are having bacon and spinach with goats' cheese roll.
> Probably drizzled with something and likely with salad.
> Wine is certain.



jacket potato tonight, with salad, have been eating BIG meals all week, and will have wine, and probably several episodes of the Shield, season 5


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

right, am about to offski, do i do after work pubski tho????


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, am about to offski, do i do after work pubski tho????



silly question


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> silly question


is that a "yes" then?

*hopes*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

No pub for us, Monday nights are an evening of sloth and a time to get over the shock of returning to w*rk. Will do a bit more unpacking and then relax. 

Have got the 'co-pilot' seat on the bus today


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2010)

I've had seven nights of pubbing it  in this place 

http://www.nelsonheadhorsey.co.uk/






the landlord looks like a viking


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Loseday arrives like a hammer blow to the head. Not a nice day in the office yesterday and another less than pleasing one on the cards today. Never mind, coffee is in hand and will survive.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Right, time to get up and get going now. Should be early to the office and moaning again before 9am.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

bleurgh!!!!!!!!!!!

back to work


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bleurgh!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> back to work


haha


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 9, 2010)

Coffee in a mug, black, no sugar. 


Morning


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

cup of tea, white , no sugar. Bath time in a sec, then back to the DRAG!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


>


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

Pay day in 6 days


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Few more dragger rise from bed like Phoenixs hacking up phlemgh in the morning  

On the 37 whizzing (well usual speed) up Acre Lane and towards the drag. Busy bus today, must be something afoot?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Busy bus today,* must be something afoot?*



A shoe?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Pay day in 6 days


pay day in six days and in 18 days


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Fag, no tea, no coffee. On the bike in 20mins or so.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Few more dragger rise from bed like Phoenixs hacking up phlemgh in the morning


phlegm? at this time of day?


----------



## cesare (Feb 9, 2010)

*more lemsip*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> *more lemsip*


vodka and lemsip well-known to cure colds faster.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2010)

am off to five hours of pissing about


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Sleepy on the bus again. Should be at coffeeoclock soon though. Just nabbed a four day week next week though


----------



## cesare (Feb 9, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> vodka and lemsip well-known to cure colds faster.



Don't want vodka


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Don't want vodka



10CC should write a song about that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2010)

morning all. had to clear a dirty great dog poo off the pavement outside our front gate before i could even get going this morning. bleurgh!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all. had to clear a dirty great dog poo off the pavement outside our front gate before i could even get going this morning. bleurgh!!!!



Is there any better start to the day?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Need to get to a new page... every time I click on this thread I see those bobs


----------



## sojourner (Feb 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is there any better start to the day?





why did you have to clear it paulie?  could you not have just stepped over it?

anyway - morning everyone.  I am happy happy happy - off to see the Low Anthem tonight, and one of my fave bands ever are doing a couple of reunion gigs in the summer    And the sun is shining today


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Need to get to a new page... every time I click on this thread I see those bobs



 sorry

Let's whack the drag up a gear!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

obviously I meant boobs, but they're bobbing boobs, so I got confused.

__~~


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2010)

Badgers;10295879]Is there any better start to the day?[/QUOTE]made my stomach to a slow turn tbh :([QUOTE=sojourner said:


> why did you have to clear it paulie?  could you not have just stepped over it?


Cos it would have got spread all over the pavement with the kids going to school which wouldn't be nice for them and wouldn't be nice for us when we got back home.

Now on a reviving coffee, lovely day out there innit, pity i'm stuck in here....


----------



## Stig (Feb 9, 2010)

Right, joining in the campaign to  bin the bobs. 

My to-do list today:

Paint chimney breast and dado rail
oil bike and take it out for a test spin after winter
build shelves in the kitchen
sew ginger and chilli seeds
start new beer brew off
paint bedroom drawer 
chop up the wood in the back garden
do BJCP exam homework
apply for a job or two
hassle BF re: plumber   -follow up.
meet rich in pub

I'm going to start on #1 in a minute.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> made my stomach to a slow turn tbh Cos it would have got spread all over the pavement with the kids going to school which wouldn't be nice for them and wouldn't be nice for us when we got back home.



What removal format did you use? 

Carrier bag? 
Garden tool? 
Bare hands? 
Pressure washer?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

The drag force is strong today, so strong I think I might leave at 4.


----------



## Stig (Feb 9, 2010)

Yay - I did it! They've bobbed off.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Wahey, nice one Stig


----------



## Ms T (Feb 9, 2010)

Morning all.  Much better today after a decent night's sleep with no water torture.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

Despite wrapping myself up so i resemble an over inflated Father Christmas I am still cold!

However I have coffee, not too many e-mails to answer and I may, just may, be able to work at home for at least some of tomorrow


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What removal format did you use?
> 
> Carrier bag?
> Garden tool?
> ...


Washing-up bowl with hot water and bleach to loosen.

Then an old bit of wood to brush into gutter. Then a good wash of the old hands. One parent nodded approvingly. One other looked at me like I was a loony.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Washing-up bowl with hot water and bleach to loosen.
> 
> Then an old bit of wood to brush into gutter. Then a good wash of the old hands. One parent nodded approvingly. One other looked at me like I was a loony.



Good method 

Work has just gone loopy again.
This is both good and bad.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 9, 2010)

Full marks to you paulie - I couldn't cope with that first thing

Stig - I am opening a book on how short a time it takes to skip that list and end up doing the final thing by lunchtime


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

Busy day catching up with stuff


----------



## Stig (Feb 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Stig - I am opening a book on how short a time it takes to skip that list and end up doing the final thing by lunchtime



O Ye of little faith!  


Bike oiled and spun.

It goes like a dream! chilling in the garden all winter doesn't seem to have done it any harm.  I bloody love cycling. I forgot all about it. 

Beer's on; just put the malt in the hot water to mash for an hour.

*changes into painting clothes*


----------



## sojourner (Feb 9, 2010)

^ ooo get youuuu



I can't wait any longer - am eating butties now


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

One of the draggers is being picked on


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Where?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2010)

Q'otG's having a proper bust up innit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Q'otG's having a proper bust up innit


----------



## Voley (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone ever done a freelance job as 'Internet Assessor'? Evaluating search engine results, apparently. Between 10 and 20 hrs a week. £9.30 an hour. I've sent me CV off.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where?



The *FR* factor


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2010)

NVP said:


> Anyone ever done a freelance job as 'Internet Assessor'? Evaluating search engine results, apparently. Between 10 and 20 hrs a week. £9.30 an hour. I've sent me CV off.


How does one assess the Internet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Q'otG's having a proper bust up innit





Badgers said:


> The *FR* factor


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>



FoxyRed 

She is street


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 9, 2010)

Afternoon....Study, study, study...gonna have a break now....

What is the FR factor? Who has upset you queenie?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> FoxyRed
> 
> She is street


and the streets ain't coated with sugar, you know what i'm saying blud!?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> and the streets ain't coated with sugar, you know what i'm saying blud!?



That was the 'place on ignore' moment for me


----------



## Voley (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> How does one assess the Internet?



"I have observed this *sniff* 'Internet' phenomena. My assessment is that I find it morally lacking."

I'll have me 150 quid now, ta.

Summat like that, I hope.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2010)

NVP said:


> "I have observed this *sniff* 'Internet' phenomena. My assessment is that I find it morally lacking."
> 
> I'll have me 150 quid now, ta.
> 
> Summat like that, I hope.


Job sounds like a good un, best of luck old bean


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> FoxyRed
> 
> She is street


Ah 



NVP said:


> "I have observed this *sniff* 'Internet' phenomena. My assessment is that I find it morally lacking."
> 
> I'll have me 150 quid now, ta.
> 
> Summat like that, I hope.


Go for it


----------



## Voley (Feb 9, 2010)

Sadly, it's probably more likely to be seeing if a search engine works properly. Getting paid to Google, basically. Flexible hours, I could do something else part-time. I quite like the idea, I must admit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

Stella missed my beef - I may have to copy and paste the whole thread in an email to her


----------



## Stig (Feb 9, 2010)

Sound like a go-er NVP, i'd say.

I was looking at 'Inventory clerk' yesterday.
Go round people's houses and check the stuff, write a whole exhaustive list of contents, £40 per job. Not sure. 

Then there's census address checker, i applied for that one.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> I was looking at 'Inventory clerk' yesterday.
> Go round people's houses and check the stuff, write a whole exhaustive list of contents, £40 per job. Not sure.



I used to do inventories. 
Fucking hard, detailed work and hard to balance time/delays/etc.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 9, 2010)

From the college library to the community library....What a life 

Where was your beef Queenie...I can't quite believe it...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Stella missed my beef - I may have to copy and paste the whole thread in an email to her


Le ther read it when she comes back


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Lunch?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> From the college library to the community library....What a life
> 
> Where was your beef Queenie...I can't quite believe it...



The Night Off thread in General 

We are basking in sunshine in W1T at the moment, it's beautiful - but is showing how filthy the windows are


----------



## Voley (Feb 9, 2010)

Epic beef, Qoths. 

"The streets ain't coated in sugar"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Night Off thread in General
> 
> We are basking in sunshine in W1T at the moment, it's beautiful - but is showing how filthy the windows are



I found it... 

It was like a beef cutlet to be fair.


----------



## Voley (Feb 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch?



I've got to nip to the shops and get a pint of milk and a loaf first. Better watch it out there on the mean streets of West Penwith. It's all drive-by muckspreadings in this hood muthafucka. Them streets ain't coated in sugar. They're coated in DUNG.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Washing-up bowl with hot water and bleach to loosen.
> 
> Then an old bit of wood to brush into gutter. Then a good wash of the old hands. One parent nodded approvingly. One other looked at me like I was a loony.



fair play to you, I would have a lot of problems dealing with that, I would probably have left by the back door (if I had one that led to the street and not just my garden) and hoped that a local loony had cleared it up by the time i came home , dog shit is my one phobia, makes me retch 

not a bad phobia to have tbf


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Lunch


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Stella missed my beef - I may have to copy and paste the whole thread in an email to her



stella loves a bit of beef


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

There is a lowering grey cloud hovering over W1T now


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> stella loves a bit of beef


Use it to lure her back 

Badgers is that your shirt or a rather fetching bangle?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 9, 2010)

My cars been fucking towed


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is a lowering grey cloud hovering over W1T now



you would say that  because it's all about you  how about taking some time out of lake you, and jumping into lake everybody else eh ? 



bringing the beef to a thread near you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you would say that  because it's all about you  how about taking some time out of lake you, and jumping into lake everybody else eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> bringing the beef to a thread near you



You Judas, you!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yetman said:


> My cars been fucking towed



fuckers!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

Yetman said:


> My cars been fucking towed



No 

What happened, where was it?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You Judas, you!




stella made me


----------



## Yetman (Feb 9, 2010)

It was outside my old house, on the road. The tax had ran out on it but I'd left a note in the window to say I was moving it today, as it had broken down (got some jump leads for it last week but they were shite so I was gonna get the AA to help me shift it today) absolute FUCKERS. I've now got to pay £200 at least to get it back, and I'm fucking skint as it is.

BASTARD 

Not only that but the mrs has now finished with me cos of it?!?  FFS. I've got shitloads of work on as well. Today is NOT A GOOD DAY people, NOT A GOOD DAY.


----------



## cesare (Feb 9, 2010)

Yetman said:


> It was outside my old house, on the road. The tax had ran out on it but I'd left a note in the window to say I was moving it today, as it had broken down (got some jump leads for it last week but they were shite so I was gonna get the AA to help me shift it today) absolute FUCKERS. I've now got to pay £200 at least to get it back, and I'm fucking skint as it is.
> 
> BASTARD
> 
> Not only that but the mrs has now finished with me cos of it?!?  FFS. I've got shitloads of work on as well. Today is NOT A GOOD DAY people, NOT A GOOD DAY.



Oh no


----------



## Voley (Feb 9, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Not only that but the mrs has now finished with me cos of it?!?  FFS. I've got shitloads of work on as well. Today is NOT A GOOD DAY people, NOT A GOOD DAY.



Fucking hell, mate, that's rough.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

Shit yetman that is awful  - any point in appealing or would that be just futile?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was driving without tax last week, dvla didn't send me a new tax disc in time,  so I had to schlepp to Norwich to pick one up, luckily I was parking in a remot e spot most of that time.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was an outlaw!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

Drag is slowing now .... I have tea...and feel a bit sleepy.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Websites....
World domination.... 
Blah...blah...blah....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

In other news my risky Moroccan Breakfast the other week seems to have worked. I am taking the fez wearing devil out for lunch on Thursday, could be good news


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Sleepy here too queeny... less than an hour to go though.

I will go home, sort out my tea, send the boy a pic of my boobs, and probably be in bed by the time he gets home.

sorry about your car yets, that is shit


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In other news my risky Moroccan Breakfast the other week seems to have worked. I am taking the fez wearing devil out for lunch on Thursday, could be good news


Decided where you're taking him yet?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Decided *where you're taking him* yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

What sort of lunch are you thinking of?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

outahere! 

a full day on my first day back?  I don't think so


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What sort of lunch are you thinking of?



Burger, end of!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 9, 2010)

Blimey yetty

And I was only coming on here to post a moan about my favourite thong necklace breaking just now


She won't STAY finished with you though, eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> She won't STAY finished with you though, eh?


 I didn't see the bit about his missus.

I reckon she's just pissed off yetty


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Bye all x


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2010)

Night badgers x

Im bored of FR... I'm off home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bye all x



Laters 



BiddlyBee said:


> Night badgers x
> 
> Im bored of FR... I'm off home



Yup


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Yuck, yuck, yuck!!!! 
Could have hit snooze another million times and still been tired. Up though and facing the world, hoping the day will feel more like Humpday than Deadsday after the second coffee.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Damn, opened the back door to get the recycling and the cat has escaped. This morning is not working well so far...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Lazy Wednesday draggers...... Tut!

I am on the iron horse heading down the road to work. Tired today but less so that the last couple of mornings. Wondering what today will bring me (sarnies aside) and pondering if the beard should stay or go.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

apologies for tardiness

just getting ready to do my toilets


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> apologies for tardiness
> 
> just getting ready to do my toilets


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Damn, opened the back door to get the recycling and the cat has escaped. This morning is not working well so far...


hoho


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



have you done your toilets PM?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have you done your toilets PM?


i'm washed and dressed and eating my breakfast round the corner from work after a lovely trip in.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm washed and dressed and eating my breakfast round the corner from work after a lovely trip in.



Good, so you have done your toilets


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Good, so you have done your toilets


i did a toilet once, it was asking for it, it refused to fucking flush


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

done my toilets, about to hop on the crazy 253


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> done my toilets



Outside Paulie Tandoori's gate I assume?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Woke myself on the way in with a little bit of  which blew the cobwebs out for sure. Weetabix and coffee now and have the office to myself for an hour


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 10, 2010)

Morning draggers!!!

A long day in the library for me again....

Now: black coffee, no sugar.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Now: black coffee, no sugar.



White coffee here with the last sugar in the building!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> White coffee here with *the last sugar in the building!!*!



Oh....will there be a riot when the next person goes to make a hot drink?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Snow is really coming down here !!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh....will there be a riot when the next person goes to make a hot drink?



Sadly not... 

I am the only person in the office that takes sugar
Also the only smoker


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2010)

Ning!

Well Yetty, what news?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not...
> 
> I am the only person in the office that takes sugar



So the only person you have disappointed is yourself?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

cesare said:


> Well Yetty, what news?



I am hoping he staged some sort of outlandish break in to the car pound then got chased across four counties by the cops.


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am hoping he staged some sort of outlandish break in to the car pound then got chased across four counties by the cops.



Accompanied by relenting missus, in a Bonnie and Clyde style.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Yetman seen yesterday:


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yetman seen yesterday:


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

cesare said:


>



Was my favourite film for 15 years. 
Squeezed off the top spot by Bladerunner in 2009.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Outside Paulie Tandoori's gate I assume?


how very dare you!? 

morning draggers, great cycle commute in this morning (see the thread in travel), now on coffee and got some admin work to do on new phone system, must concentrate....


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 10, 2010)

So my job definitely is at risk and I must compete (i.e. apply and interview for the job I'm already doing) against my friend and colleague who sits on the opposite desk. Hello, demotivation!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 10, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> So my job definitely is at risk and I must compete (i.e. apply and interview for the job I'm already doing) against my friend and colleague who sits on the opposite desk. Hello, demotivation!



I'm sorry to hear that, May.  It really sucks.  So far all our redundancies have been voluntary and I'm hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 10, 2010)

Morning all.  It's not the regular drag for me today.  I have to head up to NUJ HQ shortly for several hours of union meetings.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> So my job definitely is at risk and I must compete (i.e. apply and interview for the job I'm already doing) against my friend and colleague who sits on the opposite desk. Hello, demotivation!



Ah bugger - sorry to hear that May


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

Morning sniffles to you all.

Keep the beard Badgers 



May Kasahara said:


> So my job definitely is at risk and I must compete (i.e. apply and interview for the job I'm already doing) against my friend and colleague who sits on the opposite desk. Hello, demotivation!


Aw May, that's a bit rubbish. Is it a job you love, or maybe a time to think of other things if you can get a good pay out (sorry, dunno what you do).


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 10, 2010)

I do like my job but not end-of-the-world bothered if I lose it, tbh. Being a full time mum doesn't hold as much horror for me now Joe is a walking talking fun machine  and with careful budgeting we'd be ok financially. I've got a few avenues to investigate for other things to do, so we'll see.

The main thing I resent is having to do a job application and interview, those things are boring enough when it's for a new job.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, the payout is hilariously bad  Like, enough to pay for a week's package holiday in Lanzarote (actually that's not sounding too shabby after all ).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

Lanzarote eh? Look outside May, the snow is falling, some winter son could be just the tonic. Shitty end of the stick about competitive applications tho, hard luck.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

Job applications and interviews are the shittest of shit... but like you said gotta look on the bright side, and maybe a holiday and a fresh start could come out of it?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> So my job definitely is at risk and I must compete (i.e. apply and interview for the job I'm already doing) against my friend and colleague who sits on the opposite desk. Hello, demotivation!



Hate hate hate stuff like this


----------



## Yetman (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am hoping he staged some sort of outlandish break in to the car pound then got chased across four counties by the cops.



Heh! I did try and sneak in to get my car from the warehouse before going into the main entrance, planning on busting through the corrugated iron walls screaming ANARCHY and shooting random punks with my sawn off but hit a bit of a snag when I remembered my car needed a jump start. Wouldnt really have had the same effect would it  so paid the £150 and drove off in a huff.

The mrs is still here, she aint happy with me and I aint happy with her so 

But apart from that I've got a shitload of work on so I best be getting on with it. Tunes are on and sun is shining though, so I'm positive, everyone else can fuck the shit off


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> Oh, the payout is hilariously bad  Like, enough to pay for a *week's package holiday in Lanzarote* (actually that's not sounding too shabby after all ).



How much is that? 

Oh well, if you can cope financially, it'd be great to spend some time at home with the little un


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Yetman said:


> everyone else can fuck the shit off


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> The main thing I resent is having to do a job application and interview, those things are boring enough when it's for a new job.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Damn, opened the back door to get the recycling and the cat has escaped. This morning is not working well so far...



((((Badgers cat))) 

Legs are a bit borked today so I have my stick. Am hoping to poke some leaves and, possibly, young people with it later if they get in my way


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2010)

God that's shit, May. Not so bad when you don't know the people you're up against but when it's your friend, bloody hell. I had a similar one a few years back when me and one of the nicest people I work with were going for the same job. It was almost a relief when he got it. I still had a job at the end of it, mind. The ante's upped a bit when it's redundancy at stake.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

On a long phone call and dying for a shit


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

Must not give a shit that the people at work don't like me, must not give a shit, really must not!

(sorry Badgers)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

it's all gwan a bit scatalogical in here?! 

done my admin/numbers work, what next....


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

I never thought I'd hear myself say this - but urban's going to fucking shit lately

I don't think I've ever been so bored with new posts in all my life. I'm really hoping the star players run out of idiot bollocks to talk about


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I never thought I'd hear myself say this - but urban's going to fucking shit lately
> 
> I don't think I've ever been so bored with new posts in all my life. I'm really hoping the star players run out of idiot bollocks to talk about



Who are the star players? 

Do you think we need a dragging specific website?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I never thought I'd hear myself say this - but urban's going to fucking shit lately
> 
> I don't think I've ever been so bored with new posts in all my life. I'm really hoping the star players run out of idiot bollocks to talk about


I keep hoping something really interesting will happen in suburban


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I never thought I'd hear myself say this - but urban's going to fucking shit lately
> 
> I don't think I've ever been so bored with new posts in all my life. I'm really hoping the star players run out of idiot bollocks to talk about



Same here soj - I usually enjoy a bit of fun inanity but this is too inane even for me.

Mind you it has encouraged me to get out of general and into some of the other forums so I suppose that's positive


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Email from Mr Morocco: 



> Can we meet at 1pm instead and will *have whatever is available at my place* if that’s OK with you?
> (Probably a mixed salad, French bread, cheese & salmon sandwiches)


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

He wants you Badgers


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Who are the star players?
> 
> Do you think we need a dragging specific website?



Take a wild guess bhaaji


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I keep hoping something really interesting will happen in suburban


The tea thread is in suburban!  And tons of interesting stuff! 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Same here soj - I usually enjoy a bit of fun inanity but this is too inane even for me.



Yep, well I also like a bit of fun and frolics, but this is just fucking boring - it might as well be a fucking celeb magazine, or popbitch or whatever


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Email from Mr Morocco:




When he says probably "a mixed salad, French bread, cheese & salmon sandwiches" you do realise he really means a message and a sauna don't you 

 Or worse he means Cheese and Salmon Sandwiches as in cheese and salmon together. NOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


>





soj, I know of whom you speak and am in full agreement. Tedious, egocentric bollocks.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When he says probably "a mixed salad, French bread, cheese & salmon sandwiches" you do realise he really means a message and a sauna don't you
> 
> Or worse he means Cheese and Salmon Sandwiches as in cheese and salmon together. NOOOOOOO!!!





I am reading his proposal now and there is a requirement for me to attend a conference in Casablanca. To make a fucking statement to the press of all things!! Why is this all complicated and why always involving food at his house


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am reading his proposal now and there is a requirement for me to attend a conference in Casablanca. To make a fucking statement to the press of all things!! Why is this all complicated and why always involving food at his house



Casablanca could be fun though - you could run around pretending to be Humphrey Bogart or Claude Rains


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Casablanca could be fun though - you could run around pretending to be Humphrey Bogart or Claude Rains



I would be jailed in a flash


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 10, 2010)

And then maybe flashed in jail


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 10, 2010)

I smell lunch.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

my tummy's rumbling.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Meetings, so many meetings... 

Oh well, off to get my hair cut and beard shorn soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Meetings, so many meetings...
> 
> Oh well, off to get my hair cut and beard shorn soon



But..but.. won't you lose all your strength if you do that


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But..but.. won't you lose all your strength if you do that



I am really thinking the beard might go but not till summer if at all. I like it most the time and not shaving is a joy but maybe it has had it's day?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

lunch - roast beef sandwich (on crusty white bread) tomato and onion, with a hint of horse radish sauce - big mug of tea  £3.20


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

Nah - keep the beard bhaji, it looks great, suits you sir


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I never thought I'd hear myself say this - but urban's going to fucking shit lately
> 
> I don't think I've ever been so bored with new posts in all my life. I'm really hoping the star players run out of idiot bollocks to talk about





BiddlyBee said:


> I keep hoping something really interesting will happen in suburban





QueenOfGoths said:


> Same here soj - I usually enjoy a bit of fun inanity but this is too inane even for me.
> 
> Mind you it has encouraged me to get out of general and into some of the other forums so I suppose that's positive





May Kasahara said:


> soj, I know of whom you speak and am in full agreement. Tedious, egocentric bollocks.



Oh good. It's not just me then.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

NVP said:


> Oh good. It's not just me then.



How much of this rests with one poster?


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2010)

From my perspective, there are five of them.


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2010)

Actually, probably more thinking about it. It's all in-joke drivel. It reminds me of being a student.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

NVP said:


> It reminds me of being a student.



Sleeping longer and drinking more?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

When our new forum arrives it will be the new world order people


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't we have the old world order instead?

I get frightened by too many new things....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> When our new forum arrives it will be the new world order people





Paulie Tandoori said:


> Can't we have the old world order instead?
> 
> I get frightened by too many new things....



We could combine the two and have the Newd World Order!

Right - off to work at home this afternoon so will sees you later !


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

New forum?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Shhhhh, people might find out


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2010)

OH GAWD.

Nauseous.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Feeling unwell?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Back home, with a large mug of tea, "Flog It" on the telly and my chunky cardie keeping me warm until the heating come on 

Right time to work!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 10, 2010)

Still in the library...Making process though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Another thread on ignore


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure i've done ignore threads before 

50 mins to go


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Another thread on ignore



Which one!!! Would it be something to do with Secondary school's?


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Feeling unwell?



If I wanted HEAT I'd go out and buy it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

lol 

was just going to say you haven't been well for a while now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

i just had a 35 minute phone call with some nutjob who wanted either "rambo or the terminator" to "pick up csa staff by the throat" and "shake them about" until they listened to why he was pissed off with them....my ear hurts now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i just had a 35 minute phone call with some nutjob who wanted either "rambo or the terminator" to "pick up csa staff by the throat" and "shake them about" until they listened to why he was pissed off with them....my ear hurts now



(((paulie)))

Did you end the conversation by saying "I'll be back"!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

the golden hour


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Another thread on ignore



I bet there's not much left to read now is there bhaaaji?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((paulie)))
> 
> Did you end the conversation by saying "I'll be back"!


doh! i wish i'd thought of that


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> lol
> 
> was just going to say you haven't been well for a while now.



Yes, well that too. It's a bad cold but I can't shake it off.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((paulie)))
> 
> Did you end the conversation by saying "I'll be back"!






cesare said:


> Yes, well that too. It's a bad cold but I can't shake it off.


Hot curry not shifting it?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

the week is practically defeated!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

oooh, I have Friday and monday off.

Feel free to call me a cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh, I have Friday and monday off.
> 
> Feel free to call me a cunt



You..you..c..c..cu... dang I can't do it! 

Good on you!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh, I have Friday and monday off.
> 
> Feel free to call me a cunt



cuuuuuunnnnnnnt x 50 bajillion


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

I just found my next pudding mission... http://gastrogeek.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/macadamia-nut-caramel-and-nutella-cheesecake/


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hot curry not shifting it?



Nope. Grrr. 

Anyway, enjoy your days off!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh, I have Friday and monday off.
> 
> Feel free to call me a cunt



I have a 'conference' to visit on Friday afternoon 
Then next Friday I am heading here till Sunday


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have a 'conference' to visit on Friday afternoon
> Then next Friday I am heading here till Sunday



oooo fab 










cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Then next Friday I am heading here till Sunday


You win


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking forward muchly


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have a 'conference' to visit on Friday afternoon
> Then next Friday I am heading here till Sunday



ooh, lovely, nice bit of the country


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

Get me some honey Badgers 

honey, Badgers... not Honey Badgers


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Get me some honey Badgers
> 
> honey, Badgers... not Honey Badgers



get some honey badgers as well


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

They're kind of scary looking 

I'm on a honey mission... I've successfully depleted my stocks down to 1 jar, so I'm now allowed to buy honeys from around the UK again


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

mrs21 bought some Norfolk Honey the other day, haven't tried it yet, I prefer honey when it is made into Mead


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have a 'conference' to visit on Friday afternoon
> Then next Friday I am heading here till Sunday



That looks lovely


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 bought some Norfolk Honey the other day, haven't tried it yet, I prefer honey when it is made into Mead



Crunchy toast with lashings of honey is lush


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

what's a _honey badger_?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Get me some honey Badgers
> 
> honey, Badgers... not Honey Badgers



 

Will do babes, will do


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

jinks!!! _this_ is a honey badger!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Will do babes, will do


Yay


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what's a _honey badger_?



Mellivora capensis of course


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 bought some Norfolk Honey the other day, haven't tried it yet, I prefer honey when it is made into Mead


I'm in the not-so-sure camp when it comes to mead... maybe I should revisit it?



QueenOfGoths said:


> Crunchy toast with lashings of honey is lush


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... honey.

Maybe I'll have honey on toast for my pud


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Right then my cohorts, I am off...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Right then my cohorts, I am off...




Awwww that's Moley and Ratty and Toady  and Badger  I love "Wind in the Willows"!


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Awwww that's Moley and Ratty and Toady  and Badger  I love "Wind in the Willows"!



My Dad read that to us as kids


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

cesare said:


> My Dad read that to us as kids



My friend Bob was playing Toad in an amateur version of the Alan Bennett version a couple of years ago and in one scene where Toad is in jail he has to feel very sorry for himself and say "Poor Toady...nobody loves me" at which point a little voice from the audience called out "I do!"

So sweet!


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My friend Bob was playing Toad in an amateur version of the Alan Bennett version a couple of years ago and in one scene where Toad is in jail he has to feel very sorry for himself and say "Poor Toady...nobody loves me" at which point a little voice from the audience called out "I do!"
> 
> So sweet!



Awr! Dulce Domum can still make me cry.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Mole


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Mole was always my favourite as a child


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2010)

First edition, been in the fambly since then in 1932. Tis very well worn.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

cesare said:


> First edition, been in the fambly since then in 1932. Tis very well worn.



Aww wow, that's great!


----------



## cesare (Feb 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aww wow, that's great!




I was a bit worried about damaging the spine further when I scanned it, but it seems OK. I love old books, but this one in particular.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Wind in the Willows was great. I have a big soft spot for it (Badger aside) and we have seen the DVD many times over now. 

How about the Secret of Nimh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wind in the Willows was great. I have a big soft spot for it (Badger aside) and we have seen the DVD many times over now.
> 
> How about the Secret of Nimh?



OMG it is years since I have thought of that - just been reminding myself via Wiki.

I think it may have made my cry when I was worried the little mouse might die


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> OMG it is years since I have thought of that - just been reminding myself via Wiki.
> 
> I think it may have made my cry when I was worried the little mouse might die



If I told you I used to read it to my wife in bed would it ruin my tough guy reputation?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If I told you I used to read it to my wife in bed would it ruin my tough guy reputation?


you don't have a tough guy reputation


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2010)

Another job application completed.  Day over. Am gonna get a little out of it tonight as it's almost sort of the weekend. 

Fucking dole didn't come through today btw. Someone forgot to tick the box that said I'd signed on last Friday.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If I told you I used to read it to my wife in bed would it ruin my tough guy reputation?



Probably  You will be hereafter known as Honey Badgers!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If I told you I used to read it to my wife in bed would it ruin my tough guy reputation?


Depends on whether you're down the pub (and you've inscribed the inside front cover to her, "Badgersxxx")


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Depends on whether you're down the pub (and you've inscribed the inside front cover to her, "Badgersxxx")



Fail, fail, fail 

Friday Eve in the drag though people and feel marginally better after an early night. Picking up suit from cleaners today ready to face Mr Morocco at 1pm. Have some moral support this time though as Corporate Man is joining me. 

Right, iron shirt and onwards


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

Coffee II in Brixton village. Feeling more human now and should be out the door soon. Taking the long way to work so we can feed the birds


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

Hate like the river runs heavy and deep. I wish that they'd sack me and leave me to sleep. 

Not my words of course, having a Chumbawamba commute today. Nothing better to cheer you before work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sleepy but working at home this morning, well until 11.30 when  have to get the train to work.

Spent last night I had a marathan 3 and 1/2 hour Wii Mario Kart Online session during which I went from doing well to losing all the points I'd gained.

Why, why didn't I switch it off, watch "Midsomer Murders" do some knitting and have a relaxing evening rather than hunched-shouldered video game stress   Grrrrr at me!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

Morning Qoggy  

Where are the draggers this morning? 
Has there been another cull and if so why were we spared?


----------



## Stig (Feb 11, 2010)

Morning draggers.

Hasn't been any drag here for a couple of days, I've had massive lists of shit to get done.

I've painted a quarter of the front room  put up some *really* shonky shelves, brewed loads of beer and done houseworky stuff. Now, I'm going to spend today finishing things off a bit so the house isn't full of half arsed projects. Unfortunately, *making good* is the boring bit *yawn*

Chumbawamba though! A spot of genius there from Honey Badgers. *chucks it on*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning Qoggy
> 
> *Where are the draggers this morning*?
> Has there been another cull and if so why were we spared?



I don't know *shivers and looks around for Freddie Kruger* 

My neck is really aching this morning....my own fault for leaning forward urging Princess Peach on last night


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

Another thread on ignore then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Another thread on ignore then



You are on a Badgers cull at the moment aren't you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2010)

i'm late cos i was doing that there internet banking this morning before coming to work...try it, they said, it's quick and easy and convenient, they said, it will transform your life, they said....fucking liars!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm late cos i was doing that there internet banking this morning before coming to work...try it, they said, it's quick and easy and convenient, they said, it will transform your life, they said....fucking liars!!!!



(((paulie))) Get yourself a nice cup of tea/coffee


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Depends on whether you're down the pub (and you've inscribed the inside front cover to her, "Badgersxxx")





mornin all

Thursday - almost Friday 

More good luck to ya NVP - and Stig! You fucking organised person!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

Stig said:


> Chumbawamba though! A spot of genius there from Honey Badgers. *chucks it on*



Nothing like the sound of Chumbawamba in the morning to put fire in your belly girl


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are on a Badgers cull at the moment aren't you



Badgers are both harder and cooler than 'foxes' I think we agree


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2010)

Good luck to all dragger ventures


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Badgers are both harder and cooler than 'foxes' I think we agree





Right - kettle is on, going to make myself a cup of tea then off to have a shower and get ready for work


----------



## Stig (Feb 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> mornin all
> 
> Thursday - almost Friday
> 
> More good luck to ya NVP - and Stig! You fucking organised person!!



It's just not the same as in the old days; small town, loads of unemployed mates to gather round, fire up the nintendo and get fucking stoned all day and night and drink shit cider.
These days I have rich! leaving for work at dawn in a suit (ok, *occasionally* that happens. Normally 10 in a t-shirt.) no one is about at all, and the inlaws are phoning at all hours to discuss their bowels and how my jobhunting's coming along.  It's a whole different ambience in this place, and I still have the stressful head I took away from my job.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Badgers are both harder and cooler than 'foxes' I think we agree



They are certainly more interesting and intelligent


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> They are certainly more interesting and intelligent





We must all make an effort to improve urbanz then? 
If only the members of this thread were not so lazy eh?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

Stig said:


> It's just not the same as in the old days; small town, loads of unemployed mates to gather round, fire up the nintendo and get fucking stoned all day and night and drink shit cider.
> These days I have rich! leaving for work at dawn in a suit (ok, *occasionally* that happens. Normally 10 in a t-shirt.) no one is about at all, and the inlaws are phoning at all hours to discuss their bowels and how my jobhunting's coming along.  It's a whole different ambience in this place, and I still have the stressful head I took away from my job.



Oh dear

Sounds suspiciously like forced growing up that does 

Still, you're getting stuff done, eh?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Badgers are both harder and cooler than 'foxes' I think we agree


nice one son, good swerve there


----------



## Voley (Feb 11, 2010)

Got my dole sorted, hopefully. Should be paid in by close of business today. Only took me *9* phonecalls, like, 50% of which were people saying 'We don't deal with that here in Penzance you'll have to phone Gloucester' and the other 50% were people saying 'We don't deal with that here in Gloucester, you'll have to phone Penzance'. I got to use the word 'Kafkaesque' in everyday conversation again, though, so there was some enjoyment to be had.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2010)

NVP said:


> Got my dole sorted, hopefully. Should be paid in by close of business today. Only took me *9* phonecalls, like, 50% of which were people saying 'We don't deal with that here in Penzance you'll have to phone Gloucester' and the other 50% were people saying 'We don't deal with that here in Gloucester, you'll have to phone Penzance'. I got to use the word 'Kafkaesque' in everyday conversation again, though, so there was some enjoyment to be had.



Glad you got it sorted NVP - that sounds like a nightmare


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We must all make an effort to improve urbanz then?
> If only the members of this thread were not so lazy eh?



*I *am having a little flurry of posting at the moment about interesting stuff

You all need to get your arses into gear


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2010)

Stig said:


> I still have the stressful head I took away from my job.


it takes a few weeks to properly forget "work" and all the stresses it gives you ime. when i changed jobs last, i took ~ 2 months break in between and it was only the last couple of weeks when i could finally feel properly free of where i had been slogging. anyways, it's a gorgeous day out there, get yourself up the park or summit for a nice head cleaning walk


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

NVP said:


> I got to use the word 'Kafkaesque' in everyday conversation again, though, so there was some enjoyment to be had.


----------



## Voley (Feb 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Glad you got it sorted NVP - that sounds like a nightmare



Yeah, rapidly running out of food / petrol and pretty much everything else, really. My family would've helped if the worst came to the worst but it was still a bit touch-and-go. I shall be checking my bank account repeatedly today.

One word notably missing from all the conversations I had with the Jobcentre: 'Sorry.'


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

Phew.... 

Morocco proposal finished with two hours to spare. 
Looks good and I have used the 'Goldilocks pricing' theory again as it seems to be working well at the moment


----------



## Yetman (Feb 11, 2010)

zzzzoooooOOOOOOOOOCANTSTOPFUCKINGNUFFSHITONSEEYAINABITWHENTHINGSHAVECALMEDDOWNOOOOOooooooommm


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2010)

Morning (ish)... another rubbish day for me  (very hurty tum and sniffles still here). But today is my Friday and I'm leaving early, so mustn't grumble.

G'luck with the job app NVP


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

Yawn...


----------



## cesare (Feb 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Morning (ish)... another rubbish day for me  (very hurty tum and sniffles still here). But today is my Friday and I'm leaving early, so mustn't grumble.
> 
> G'luck with the job app NVP



You've still got it as well?  Is the hurty tum thing part of it  too? Seems to be for me.

G'luck NVP


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

S'up Bee and cesare?  some virusy type thing or wha?

Hope you both feel better soon anyway


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

Keep the illnesses away.... 

Ahhghghhhh


----------



## cesare (Feb 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> S'up Bee and cesare?  some virusy type thing or wha?
> 
> Hope you both feel better soon anyway



Yeah, seems like it for me. Over a week of heavy cold syptoms & upset stomach. Cheerses.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2010)

cesare said:


> You've still got it as well?  Is the hurty tum thing part of it  too? Seems to be for me.
> 
> G'luck NVP


Tum thing is ongoing, on a good day - bad day rotation 

Sniffles not related, but just won't shift.

Cheers soj... I reckon a couple early nights should sort me out.


----------



## cesare (Feb 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Tum thing is ongoing, on a good day - bad day rotation
> 
> Sniffles not related, but just won't shift.
> 
> Cheers soj... I reckon a couple early nights should sort me out.



Hope you get better soon Bee!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2010)

cheers hon, I'm fed up of how whingey I am... so try to keep it to a minimum  

(please do not check this with Cptn)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I reckon a couple early nights should sort me out.



Poor Bee but I do hold a lot of faith in an early night. 
Seem to find myself slipping into a routine of bed about 9pm on Monday and Wednesday at the moment. Breaks the week up nicely I think


----------



## cesare (Feb 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> cheers hon, I'm fed up of how whingey I am... so try to keep it to a minimum
> 
> (please do not check this with Cptn)



Yep, I've started whinging the last couple of days n all


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

cesare said:


> Yep, I've started whinging the last couple of days n all



A British right cesare, never forget that!


----------



## cesare (Feb 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A British right cesare, never forget that!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

Shite... 
Lunch is salmon 
I don't like salmon 
Have to eat salmon


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2010)

you're eating fish!

Why do you _have_ to?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2010)

stuck on a train outside Slough due to a fatality on the line  Been here for 40 mins so far


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm late for lunch, I'm a 12 man, and it's nearly 12.30 and I'm still in the office, I feel unbalanced


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> you're eating fish!
> 
> Why do you _have_ to?



Business innit, can't offend a client

Actually nah, but I am really trying to get better with stuff I eat. Have overcome the pea phobia and now managing (green not black) olives so guess salmon is a good place to start with fish? 

Never gonna eat sweetcorn though


----------



## Ms T (Feb 11, 2010)

Afternoon all.  Off today.  Have stuff to do - must leave the house soon!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2010)

The driver has just said that the toilet isn't working either. Wish he hadn't cos now all I want to do is wee!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Never gonna eat sweetcorn though


It's different on the cob than from a tin, promise


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

Afternoon Ms T 

queeny - know that feeling.  I usually get it just after passing services on motorways


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 11, 2010)

Greetings fellow draggers. I got stupidly pissed with some work colleagues last night and had a great time, although this morning's 6am whooshy-numby hangover was a bit of a wrong'un. Then had to take little'un to the docs before nursery as he's got sticky eyes and the nursery would only let him come in if he had some treatment for it. Emailed my mate to say I'd be in later in the morning - did the doctor/nursery run - came into the office at 11am to find that said mate is out at an event today, so no one knew I had a genuine reason for lateness. Now it looks like I just couldn't be arsed to get out of bed


----------



## Stig (Feb 11, 2010)

Lunchtime! 

I think I have come up with a new theory:

The difference between Art and Science. Things you can do much better when a little bit drunk, and things you cannot do better, no really, leave that alone.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2010)

Are you painting a picture or playing with bunsen burners Stig? 

Early lunch shift done, 2.5 more hours of reading then I'm outta here.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2010)

sausage and egg sandwich - nice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG. Nightmare journey. Got turfed off the train at Burnham aka middle of nowhere, having been told not to too look to our right in case we saw something disturbing  Had to get Mr QofG ty pick of up and take me to Slough and am finally on a train to Paddington


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG. Nightmare journey. Got turfed off the train at Burnham aka middle of nowhere, having been told not to too look to our right in case we saw something disturbing  Had to get Mr QofG ty pick of up and take me to Slough and am finally on a train to Paddington


Go for a pint in the very nice Fuller's pub upstairs in the station, that will sort you out. What a bad journey though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Go for a pint in the very nice Fuller's pub upstairs in the station, that will sort you out. What a bad journey though.



I am tempted! Currently enjoying a cup of Slough Station cafe tea. It's not bad


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

Morocco update.
Had Salmon, was okay actually.
Still at his place but he is getting some files. More to follow


----------



## cesare (Feb 11, 2010)

Brie and toast and pickle, mmm

Not keen on peas, sweetcorn or smoked salmon.

Done first draft of complicated comp agr.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2010)

good weekend to you all my lovely cunts, might end up posting tomorrow if I get bored of knitting on the train


----------



## cesare (Feb 11, 2010)

Have a lovely weekend Bee!


----------



## Voley (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, fuck it. I've decided it's the weekend now, too.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> Now it looks like I just couldn't be arsed to get out of bed


And you had beery breath 



QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG. Nightmare journey. Got turfed off the train at Burnham aka middle of nowhere, having been told not to too look to our right in case we saw something disturbing  Had to get Mr QofG ty pick of up and take me to Slough and am finally on a train to Paddington



And did you not look?!



BiddlyBee said:


> good weekend to you all my lovely cunts, might end up posting tomorrow if I get bored of knitting on the train


cunt


NVP said:


> Yeah, fuck it. I've decided it's the weekend now, too.


Oh I see

Boozing already eh?  well I'm gonna have a glass or two tonight - been dead good all week


----------



## Stig (Feb 11, 2010)

Right! On to last chore of the day. Homework.

I'm going to skip the reading all about water and malts, and go straight on to 'Taste and score the following beers'.


----------



## Voley (Feb 11, 2010)

Splendid.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

Stig said:


> Right! On to last chore of the day. Homework.
> 
> I'm going to skip the reading all about water and malts, and go straight on to 'Taste and score the following beers'.





60 minutes to go...58....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Business innit, can't offend a client
> 
> Actually nah, but I am really trying to get better with stuff I eat. Have overcome the pea phobia and now managing (green not black) olives so guess salmon is a good place to start with fish?
> 
> Never gonna eat sweetcorn though



I eat peas (mmmmmmmm, mushy) salmon, and sweetcorn

can't stand olives though, well if they are all mash up, I can just about  take them


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> good weekend to you all my lovely cunts, might end up posting tomorrow if I get bored of knitting on the train



knit one for the team


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2010)

offski in 5 i think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> offski in 5 i think



I'm envious....even though I only get an hour and a half ago


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

you know what you are, don't you paulie?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have 25 mins


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

I ate fish.... 
Two salmon steaks no less... 

That meeting was murder, repeated himself over and over again and STILL not signed stuff!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> you know what you are, don't you paulie?


a procrastinating cnut, cos i'm still here....

right, this time, am off, see y'all tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

tara la



I'm off too in 5


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2010)

I am not hanging around tonight, heading off now....

Whoop


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Freeday my comrades, the week that is is nearly the week that was.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Freeday my comrades, the week that is is nearly the week that was.



are you off today? 

it is Friday thank the lord


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> are you off today?
> 
> it is Friday thank the lord



Nope, off next Friday Frodo! Bee is skiving the drag today though. 

Wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Had twenty minutes of peace in the office listening to The Gourds and sipping coffee. 
Now the hordes have arrived and I must get _something_ done for the cause.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 12, 2010)

first coffee but still not had me breakfast.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> first coffee but still not had me breakfast.



What ya having?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What ya having?


i'm thinking a chocolate croissant might be for the best.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> i'm thinking a chocolate croissant might be for the best.



With bacon?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Feb 12, 2010)

I want an ocery now.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

cesare said:


> I want an ocery now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> With bacon?


nope, veggie matey... no pan au chocolate anyhoo, so had to make do with a pan au raisin...


----------



## cesare (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



I only want one. The plural of ocery is oceries.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Heh


----------



## cesare (Feb 12, 2010)

They sound quite exotic. Like some sort of antelope.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2010)

I got it cesare 

morning all!!  Friday - ahhhhhhh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2010)

Morning all!

Feeling a bit more cheery today - the boss is coming in for a few hours so I should have time to tackle my mound of filing which has been worrying me, pathetic eh , plus I have coffee and according to the Wii Fit I have lost another 3lbs so that is 12 lbs in total. I am pleased.....however that doesn't mean I can have the buttery crumpets for breakfast


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Proposal writing
Tweaking floor-plans 
Wanting to go for a __~


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

*Bit tired of it now*


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 12, 2010)

Not a productive day so far, although i have just finished and emailed off a job application.


----------



## the button (Feb 12, 2010)

Levels of arsedness dangerously low today.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so fed up of the shit atmosphere at work.


----------



## cesare (Feb 12, 2010)

the button said:


> Levels of arsedness at a dangerously low level today.





Go shopping


----------



## the button (Feb 12, 2010)

cesare said:


> Go shopping



Why would I go shopping? 

*awaits angry smiley*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Should I buy some red wine by the case?


----------



## cesare (Feb 12, 2010)

the button said:


> Why would I go shopping?
> 
> *awaits angry smiley*



Bad button


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Should I buy some red wine by the case?



Is it a good deal? I


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it a good deal? I



There are LOADS out there and I keep finding myself picking up two average reds at the offy for £5/6/7 a time. Should bite the bullet and place a big order with a wine club. Just need to find a good offer from someone.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmmmm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There are LOADS out there and I keep finding myself picking up two average reds at the offy for £5/6/7 a time. Should bite the bullet and place a big order with a wine club. Just need to find a good offer from someone.



We tend to find that some of the supermarkets do good deals - 3 decent wines for a tenner that kind of thing. Also Sainsbury's often seem to have £3.00 or £4.00 off a decent wine like a nice rioja so we tend to stock up on those.

Also they sometimes offer a 5% or 10% of a case of wine which can be combined with other offers and so you get quite a good saving


----------



## Yetman (Feb 12, 2010)

Morning droogs 

Work is piling up behind me, things are better in camp yet just need to get rid of all this stuff in my cars and house now (still loads of stuff to chuck/unpack 

Someone has left a message about a new job though and wants me to call them back. Its contract work  but the dollar is silly. Super silly. Over a grand a week silly. I'll give them a call to see what the crack is. I expect it will be way above my capability but they seem interested so.....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Morning droogs
> 
> Work is piling up behind me, things are better in camp yet just need to get rid of all this stuff in my cars and house now (still loads of stuff to chuck/unpack
> 
> Someone has left a message about a new job though and wants me to call them back. Its contract work  but the dollar is silly. Super silly. Over a grand a week silly. I'll give them a call to see what the crack is. I expect it will be way above my capability but they seem interested so.....



Howdy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmm



That does look interesting ..what about follow ups, are you then expected to buy a case every few months or something?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Really 'tired' theme on the boards today


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That does look interesting ..what about follow ups, are you then expected to buy a case every few months or something?



Can't see any small print on this. 
They do 'Wine Plans' that are a quarterly case. 

Standard delivery is £6.99 per delivery


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 12, 2010)

the fox is threatening to go militant now?! 

tally ho!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the fox is threatening to go militant now?!
> 
> tally ho!!



Oooh it's all going on and I have to go and do some filing!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh it's all going on and I have to go and do some filing!!!


pity, you could have gone all nuclear on her arse bwoy blud ting innit lolz look@memememeMEMEMEME!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the fox is threatening to go militant now?!
> 
> tally ho!!



Can someone quote (or PM) something up? 
I have her on ignore


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 12, 2010)

your wish is my command



> Thanks for your insight and I do understand where people are coming from but some of them are just being nasty because they can. Im not telling admin to repremand then or anything... Im telling them from me they got to stop otherwise Im just going to go on militant and then they will have a real excuse not to like me.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> your wish is my command



I for one am shitting myself


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone recommend a good hair gel? 
I have not settled on one yet and my hair goes woolly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> pity, you could have gone all nuclear on her arse bwoy blud ting innit lolz look@memememeMEMEMEME!!!!!



I was nice to her in that thread ....but now it is boring me a little. 

My post (for Badgers who can't see it )

_I think they have given some excellent advice.

Plus perhaps venture into some of the other forums and post in there, it will give you a better overview of the boards.

And maybe consider starting less threads, which means that as OP you will tend to be in the firing line, and instead respond to threads a little more. Broaden your view perhaps_


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

I will miss her


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Friday all.....am gonna spend this day at home hiding from the challenges of this world....hope your work-day-drag doesn't hurt too much...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I will miss her



  I restrained myself.  Just had a lil smile to myself instead - faster than I could have possibly hoped for that.  Let's just hope it's permanent


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Let's just hope it's permanent



? 

Flounce?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> ?
> 
> Flounce?



Aye - check post 186 on that thread


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 12, 2010)

right, off to a meeting in 15 and hopefull done for the day by 3 

see y'all cunty cunts later, have a good un.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Aye - check post 186 on that thread



All on ignore


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, off to a meeting in 15 and hopefull done for the day by 3
> 
> see y'all cunty cunts later, have a good un.



You are livin' the life of cunting Riley you are


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

How the fudge do I get to GU35 0AX by 11am next Thursday without a car?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How the fudge do I get to GU35 0AX by 11am next Thursday without a car?


start walking


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2010)

or get a bus to the dead water lay-by


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 12, 2010)

camp on blackmoor and walk there in the morning.


----------



## cesare (Feb 12, 2010)

Train to Farnham then taxi (or get someone to pick you up from station)


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, off to a meeting in 15 and hopefull done for the day by 3
> 
> see y'all cunty cunts later, have a good un.


tara cuntychops - have a good one yersen



Badgers said:


> All on ignore



worth taking off just for that mate


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2010)

had to go to an abandoned flat today, they had used their bedroom for all their toot, so couldn't actually get a bed in there, the bed was a mattress in the living room, the sheets and pillow cases were black - and at some point in the distant past, would have been persil white


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> worth taking off just for that mate



Cheers, was worth a read but the ignore is back on now as the flounce is gonna be short.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2010)

the tenants also appeared to do their dish washing in the bath , saves time I guess, there was a board over the bath, with loads of drying plates and cups, and yet there was also a lot of toiletries, so They MUST have done both at the same time


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> start walking







cesare said:


> Train to Farnham then taxi (or get someone to pick you up from station)



8.4 miles from the station 

Booked tickets though. 
09:23 direct from London Waterloo.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> had to go to an abandoned flat today, they had used their bedroom for all their toot, so couldn't actually get a bed in there, the bed was a mattress in the living room, the sheets and pillow cases were black - and at some point in the distant past, would have been persil white





marty21 said:


> the tenants also appeared to do their dish washing in the bath , saves time I guess, there was a board over the bath, with loads of drying plates and cups, and yet there was also a lot of toiletries, so They MUST have done both at the same time



But did they put their boots on the sofa


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> But did they put their boots on the sofa



*that* sort of behaviour is pure disgusting


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Some receptionist said I have a sexy voice
Best thing that has happened today 
She sounded horrid


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Some receptionist said I have a sexy voice
> Best thing that has happened today
> She sounded horrid



Upload a sample of your voice, or stfu xx


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Upload a sample of your voice, or stfu xx



How can this be done. 
Do I even want to do this?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 12, 2010)

New fridge just arrived. Cold water dispenser is it? Fuckin A


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How can this be done.
> Do I even want to do this?



Speak dirty to us


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Yetman said:


> New fridge just arrived. Cold water dispenser is it? Fuckin A



Put vodka in it then start a blog


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Just realised that it is Friday afternoon and I am not drunk. 
Not that I am not drunk but I am totally stone cold sober.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just realised that it is Friday afternoon and I am not drunk.
> Not that I am not drunk but I am totally stone cold sober.



Fixed it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

cutns


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Cold water dispenser is it? Fuckin A



Yeh, I fucking love me taps I do


----------



## Yetman (Feb 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, I fucking love me taps I do



I want one of those big crushed ice dispensing multi tap ass bastards from SMEG


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

I am inching towards the door
Not quite able to leave but making noises


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2010)

We have just had an internet blip here. No internet or email for at least .... 20 minutes. Like being in a desert with no water it was!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I want one of those big crushed ice dispensing multi tap ass bastards from SMEG



Yeh, mate - I did mean real taps, not wanky poncy fridge ice water taps


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Underneath the mango tree
Me honey and me can watch for the moon
Underneath the mango tree
Me honey and me make boolooloop soon

Underneath the moonlit sky
Me honey and I can sit hand in hand
Underneath the moonlit sky
Me honey and I can make fairyland

Mango, banana and tangerine
Sugar and ackee and cocoa bean
When we get marry we make them grow
And nine little chil' in a row

Underneath the mango tree
Me honey and me can watch for the moon
Underneath the mango tree
Me honey and me we plan marry soon

Mango, banana and tangerine
Sugar and ackee and cocoa bean
When we get marry we make them grow
And nine little chil' in a row

Underneath the mango tree
Me honey and me can watch for the moon
Underneath the mango tree
Me honey and me we plan marry soon
Underneath the mango tree
Underneath the mango tree
Underneath the mango tree
Underneath the mango tree


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Where is the swearing?


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2010)

Cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

*Cunt Friday*

Fuckoffyoufuckingfuckedupfuckers


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fuckoffyoufuckingfuckedupfuckers


you've lost the argument


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you've lost the argument



BooHoo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2010)

I have got a fucking headache so shut it you cunts!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have got a fucking headache so shut it you cunts!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fuckoffyoufuckingfuckedupfuckers


Great swearing there, you fucking cocksucker 


QueenOfGoths said:


> I have got a fucking headache so shut it you cunts!!



Oo I say queeny - it always makes me go a little weak at the knees when posh ladies swear


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

> badgers ponders



When the fuck did this tag appear? 

I do not 'ponder' I 'muse' you fuckingfucks


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

wot


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2010)

right, I'm away you motherfuckers

have a good un y'all


----------



## Yetman (Feb 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oo I say queeny - it always makes me go a little weak at the knees when posh ladies swear



You hit the nail right on the motherfucking clit there you fucking cunting bastard (no offence)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

That week is so cunting over I am already on the bus nearing Clapham. Tunes on and pub soon


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That week is so cunting over I am already on the bus nearing Clapham. Tunes on and pub soon


police station later?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> police station later?



Been a while


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> When the fuck did this tag appear?
> 
> I do not 'ponder' I 'muse' you fuckingfucks



It appeared by way of my own fair hand as you approached the 25,000 posts mark and you were thinking about what to do with it....I was celebrating you badgers and all you can do is throw that appreciation back in my face...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2010)

Cheers Rutty 

Saturday drag is not good. Am listening to the rugby and smoking well though. Gotta get stuff done soon though, perhaps an early evening Colombian snack will raise my game? 

In other news I just closed the kitchen door for the first time!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2010)

Not really a drag but just had email from old landlord. We have lost £50 from our security deposit which is not bad for 28 month lease. Was expecting to lose as much as four times that amount so pretty happy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not really a drag but just had email from old landlord. We have lost £50 from our security deposit which is not bad for 28 month lease. Was expecting to lose as much as four times that amount so pretty happy.



Well done! - I lost my full deposit at one place even though I was only there 6 months (dropped a hot iron on a nylon stylee carpet )


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 14, 2010)

We've almost always lost our deposit everywhere we've lived because of the bloody cats destroying everything  

Just been typing up my job application letter for next week's farce...well, actually it's last year's letter (from the last round of redundancies), beefed up with all the extra stuff I've done since coming back. Am so pissed off with them now that I actually hope I don't get it. The entire thing is a fucking mockery, right down to two of the compulsorily redundant staff members just happening to be our two union reps. My friend and I are having to work to a harder job description when we apply for our jobs against each other, while the people in another team who have the same job title have been given an easier revised one. FUCK YOUR WORK UP THE ARSE YOU BUNCH OF DOPEY TWATTY TIGHTWADS


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2010)

I always budget to lose 20% of my deposit. This was a small deposit (£700) and actually did lose £117 because I replaced the sofa covers (cheaper than the whole sofa) so actually it was not that great. Less than 20% though so not moaning. 

It is a nice bonus though, moving is an expensive time and this makes things easier.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 14, 2010)

beer may have been drunk.

rockabilly is playing.

today is still sunday


----------



## boohoo (Feb 14, 2010)

10 hour day tomorrow... oh joy....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 14, 2010)

today is still sunday


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2010)

When the 21 hour working week arrives you will all thank me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm aiming at the 2.1 hour working week myself


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Yuck  

Woke with a cold today. Could feel it coming yesterday but was hoping nothing would appear. Couple of paracetamol for breakfast and an extra hour in bed. Gotta go to the office though, have crap to do and stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2010)

here we go again , it is pay day though, which is nice


----------



## cesare (Feb 15, 2010)

Morning!

Poor Badgers 

I have fewer sniffles today, which is good. I also seem to have solved my light problems this morning, so hopefully a productive day ahead.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2010)

Morning draggers! 

Half term means more time to job hunt, that is all.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2010)

Morning all.

Had a busy couple of weeks, so not had much time to devote to the drag.  However it is back with a vengeance today.  Need to get the rest of my holidays used up.  Can't decide between a week and a bit off or six long weekends


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

Mornin

Urgh. Had the worst bout of insomnia last night than I've had for a long time.  Got about 2 hours in all.  I didn't even have a fucking drink, had been out for a long walk at 8am, done loads of housework and cooking and stuff, and still my stupid FUCKING head went into disco cunting mode the second the lights went out


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Poor Sojjy  

I went back to bed for a couple of hours and feel a little more hooman now. Not really coughing or too snotty but going hot/cold/hot/cold like mad. Never mind, a bit of dragging will distract me


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

Are you not in today then bhaaji?

You wanna get some parrots eat em all down your neck for that fever


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 15, 2010)

morning. didn't feel like getting up today. wishing i lived in cirencester and was £56m richer. but i'm don't and i'm not.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

Urgh

just had some fucking gobshite on the phone giving it fucking loads about how he gave notice on his pissy little mailbox last month (he didn't) and how he's spent thousands with me (he hasn't) and how I've ripped him off (I haven't), and how he wants an office with an even bigger discount that I've offered.  Whoa there boy - go fuck your own arse eh, I don't want you in this fucking building


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 15, 2010)

monday mornings, what a joy...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Are you not in today then bhaaji?
> 
> You wanna get some parrots eat em all down your neck for that fever



Am in now, just feeling delicate and meh but too much to do. 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> monday mornings, what a joy...



This ^


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm writing a business case.  Never done this before, so I hope I'm on the right lines... 

I've also spotted a rather intriguing job that I'm not completely qualified for - I'm not by any stretch of definitions an economist, although I do have a pretty fair grasp of the kind of economics it demands - but that sounds really interesting, so I might stick in an application anyway.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2010)

I am not feeling too good today 

Woke up yesterday with a really bad back, it feels like a block of wood, my legs ache and I am finding it difficult to move. Well, not difficult, just painful 

Not sure if this is MS related or not, I don't think so but in a way that makes it worse as I don;'t knoe what has caused it.

If it doesn't go away I may have to go to the doc's but this week is difficult as it is the bosses Father's funeral so we are short staffed.

On a positive note I did see a gentleman with a fine moustache on the bus - it drooped down to his chin and then curled up at the edges


----------



## cesare (Feb 15, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> I'm writing a business case.  Never done this before, so I hope I'm on the right lines...
> 
> I've also spotted a rather intriguing job that I'm not completely qualified for - I'm not by any stretch of definitions an economist, although I do have a pretty fair grasp of the kind of economics it demands - but that sounds really interesting, so I might stick in an application anyway.



Cost benefit analysis


Put in an application, can't do any harm!

Lots of poorly/meh people this morning


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, annoyed at being poorly but glad I came in rather than stay at home. 
I am that kind of poorly that kills you at night and first thing in the morning but now I don't feel too bad, just a bit sore. 

Hungry too


----------



## cesare (Feb 15, 2010)

I hope you haven't caught my bug.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

cesare said:


> I hope you haven't caught my bug.



Nah, this one will be gone tomorrow after a good sleep and a good dinner.


----------



## cesare (Feb 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nah, this one will be gone tomorrow after a good sleep and a good dinner.



Hope so!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

cesare said:


> Hope so!



Yeah, it does not feel like a stayer this one. 

Really struggling to get going but I reckon that the groundwork is laid for an early finish


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

I have no food 
What to have for lunch today peeps?


----------



## cesare (Feb 15, 2010)

Something with chillis to help with the sniffles!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have no food
> What to have for lunch today peeps?



Burger King!! That'll sort you out


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

cesare said:


> Something with chillis to help with the sniffles!



Possible this  



QueenOfGoths said:


> Burger King!! That'll sort you out



No, it is a bit far away and not that health giving


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Possible this
> 
> 
> 
> *No, it is a bit far away and not that health giving *



Yeah but it's just so good though 

Actually when I don't feel well and I need cheering up I tend to go for childhood favourites like a big egg may or cheese and pickle sarnie. Or both if I am feeling fatty!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm gonna have some tinned sardines in tommy sauce on a butty.  I'd have them properly warmed up on toast, apart from I can't stand everyone fucking moaning about the smell

It's fish ffs - what do you expect it to smell like? 

I'm not in a very good mood today


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah but it's just so good though



I know, there is always a part of me that wants stodge crap food but not when feeling a bit plop. Although oddly pizza keeps popping in my head 

Had some good news today though, I get to 'spruce up' our IT stuff a little bit so now get to shop for gadgets and software and stuff


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got off the phone to a bloke who is simply the most insane person I have spoken to regarding work.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd suggest at least one of these.

Couldn't be arsed soring any lunch this morning so looks like it's emergency noodles and a Snicker.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

Went to make my sardine butty, buttered one side of a piece of bread, went to pick up the other piece and realised I had already buttered them this morning

brain dead 

i now have a very slidey butty


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> i now have a very slidey butty



Fnarr


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm gonna have some tinned sardines in tommy sauce on a butty.  I'd have them properly warmed up on toast, apart from I can't stand everyone fucking moaning about the smell
> 
> It's fish ffs - what do you expect it to smell like?
> 
> I'm not in a very good mood today



tommy sauce? sounds a bit rude, a soldier's relish 

I will shortly be going to lunch, I might well have a sausage and egg sarnie


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

I've got an interview with the dole in a bit. Joy of joys. If it doesn't look like I'm trying hard enough to get a job I lose my benefit. If they forget to pay it, that's fine. I have a feeling I'm not approaching this with the right attitude.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

Also I'm listening to Hole. That's probably not helping much.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> I have a feeling I'm not approaching this with the right attitude.





NVP said:


> Also I'm listening to Hole. That's probably not helping much.



Great skills  

I am floundering a bit now 
Will the lunchtime walk kill or cure


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

I want to be the girl with the most cake.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fnarr



heh



marty21 said:


> tommy sauce? sounds a bit rude, a soldier's relish


It's not soldiers relish, trust me on that mart



NVP said:


> Also I'm listening to Hole. That's probably not helping much.




yeh - go in with the right attitude 'fuck YOU'

I want today to be over now.  Am veh tired


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm going for the whining self-pity approach.

Some day you will ache like I ache.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm going for the whining self-pity approach.
> 
> Some day you will ache like I ache.



Don't forget the smeared lippy then


God she was hot back then


----------



## cesare (Feb 15, 2010)

Mmmm leftover spicy steak fajitas for lunch mmmmm


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Smoking will cure me 


__~


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

wanna go home

i look dreadful - people keep fucking commenting on how tired I look. yeh thanks.  just had to cancel my good bud for tonight and all   the top of my fucking head is about to come off from yawning


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

sojourner said:
			
		

> wanna go home
> 
> i look dreadful - people keep fucking commenting on how tired I look. yeh thanks.  just had to cancel my good bud for tonight and all   the top of my fucking head is about to come off from yawning



Poor Sojjy, I hate being tired. Worse than a hangover for me!! 

Am feeling a bit yuck now. Not stay at home yuck but have the cold feeling all over. Thought I would be able to sneak away a bit early but just remembered we are meeting my in-laws for London drinks later. Will be nice to see them but I kinda want sofa/bed right now...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Poor Sojjy, I hate being tired. Worse than a hangover for me!!
> 
> Am feeling a bit yuck now. Not stay at home yuck but have the cold feeling all over. Thought I would be able to sneak away a bit early but just remembered we are meeting my in-laws for London drinks later. Will be nice to see them but I kinda want sofa/bed right now...



I know - I actually get quite a lot of work done when I'm hungover for some reason 

I'm cold too   want home. want bed. now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2010)

Just had a microwave soup for lunch....thought I'd try it out. Not keen. Still at 100 calories it has kept me on the diet stright and narrow. Just a shame it tasted like damp thistles


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2010)

Have not done any job hunting yet today...I have however been interviewed (and photographed) by a Swedish journalist regarding the idea of _'broken Britain'_ and the next election.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Have not done any job hunting yet today...I have however been interviewed (and photographed) by a Swedish journalist regarding the idea of 'broken Britain' and the next election.



You are the face of broken Britain now


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2010)

drag problems all over the thread


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> drag problems all over the thread



Tis not a good Monday is it?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tis not a good Monday is it?



we all need to pull together, pull our socks up and that


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we all need to pull together, pull our socks up and that



and go for a nice lie down


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> and go for a nice lie down



better option


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

We will fix it, we will fix it....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We will fix it, we will fix it....



that's the spirit !


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

we will mend it...zzzzzzzz


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 15, 2010)

Business case, reference for someone, bit of blurb for a website all written ... time to go and do some work elsewhere.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 15, 2010)

gawd, i feel utterly miserable today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You are the face of broken Britain now





Badgers said:


> We will fix it, we will fix it....





sojourner said:


> we will mend it...zzzzzzzz





I may have made comments like these...





> Regarding my comment about party policies and promises made to convince voters that they have our best interests at heart and will actually make a difference. _This is like offering someone a band aid for a bleeding finger and ignoring the fact that to survive people have to juggle broken glass_... It is treating the symptoms and not the cause.
> 
> Britain to me is no more or less broken than it ever was...the difference now though is that fewer and fewer people actually value themselves or the lives they have. Government and party politics works to maintain the standards of very few (nothing new), they pretend to give a shit but will not really do anything if it means compromising their own position for the greater good.
> 
> On top of that they then treat the average person like they are stupid, they patronise us by characterising us as broken, incapable, chidlike...unfortunately because many are at a low ebb, they have started to believe it and don't really believe there is much they can do about challenging the things that really affect them day to day.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2010)

In other news...I am drinking herbal tea and eating chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> gawd, i feel utterly miserable today.



What has happened to us all?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What has happened to us all?



Maybe we are not happy being singing mice anymore?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Maybe we are not happy being singing mice anymore?



NVP is our Bagpuss connection here


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

This particular rodent would like some proper sleep.  That'll fix me.  I could have had a shag tonight and all - but I am too damned fucking weary to even think about it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> gawd, i feel utterly miserable today.



(((paulie))) 

I am enjoying a blissful few moments of having the office all to myself!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What has happened to us all?


first thing that's made me laugh all day...





QueenOfGoths said:


> (((paulie)))
> 
> I am enjoying a blissful few moments of having the office all to myself!


it's nice when everyone else clears off innit. think i'm just hungover or something. should be cheerful cos we're off to some free dancing at sadlers wells later on.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> NVP is our Bagpuss connection here



....and now I am the face of broken Britain...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Rutty seen yesterday:


----------



## cesare (Feb 15, 2010)

Spreadsheeted 2 chequebooks' worth of cheque stubs 

Receipts next 

Plus normal work. Lalala a few mins on urban ...


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Don't forget the smeared lippy then



If I grew my hair it might look a bit like hers. Thing is, mine just goes afro after a bit. it's like gravity never takes hold.

They were alright about my Courtney Love approach to claiming benefits although I did notice that the leaflet about 'Are you using crack cocaine or heroin and claiming JSA?' was positioned a little bit too close to me for comfort.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> They were alright about my Courtney Love approach to claiming benefits although I did notice that the leaflet about 'Are you using crack cocaine or heroin and claiming JSA?' was positioned a little bit too close to me for comfort.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

I am pleased by amount of Bagpuss references on this thread today.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

I wish I'd got a copy of the leaflet tbh. It had all those cosy, fluffy photos of people happily signing on that they have in jobcentres. But with crackheads.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

I just tried to google for it but got this:


----------



## cesare (Feb 15, 2010)

Has Stevie Nicks succumbed then?


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

God knows. Nothing justifies an image like that, though.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> I am pleased by amount of Bagpuss references on this thread today.



Heh... 

I likes Bagpuss 

Got the DVD a while ago, it has stood the ageing process well


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Two of us left
I am not far from leaving


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2010)

another 40 minutes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 15, 2010)

i'm leaving in 10, cos i need to get home and cook before we go to the ballet! how classy!


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 15, 2010)

Why is it that the shortest pieces are often the most difficult to write?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 15, 2010)

Broken Britain...I live here:


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm leaving in 10, cos i need to get home and cook before we go to the ballet! how classy!



ballet?  you big girls blouse paulie! 


oh come onnnnn 5 o clock.  15 mins and I'm shutting this fucking lappy down.  Made a sale last week, and another one today, so I'm good, and Rainy Day Dogshit Man reckons I'm a 'star'


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2010)

right, I'm leaving now! laters


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

yep me too

night all - please god let me sleep tonight


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2010)

see YA


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Fucking stupid germs, feel fucking worse today. It was supposed to blow over by now, not hurt more. Have a meeting today at 10:30 so back to bed is not an option. Another meeting tomorrow too that can't be missed.  

Oh well, will look like a trooper by going in, infecting others, annoying people with my sniffing.

Raining too, any good news about?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Two coffees and two soluble paracetamol later I feel closer to human. Should have left by now but will mither about a bit longer and head out into the rain. Will be okay!

Ho hum, some good news from my insurance company regards the soggy iPhone so that helps.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

gonna drive in today - looking a bit miserable out, plus it's half term


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 16, 2010)

The title of this thread is somewhat optimistic. Will still have another 10 months until the dawning of the decade.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning.  Just had to call the MD to explain how to copy and paste some photos.  Is it April 1st already?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Listened to the 1812 Overture most the way in so feeling a little more cultured than normal. Do you think classical music played on buses would be a good thing? 

Am starving hungry though? Should you feel or starve a cold, I forget how this shit works?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2010)

They sometimes play classical music through the PA at Metro stations up here.  I think the idea is to stop people hanging about on evenings.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

absolutely soaking wet, what a soggy cycle in. got sojjy-syndrome and woke up at 3am and couldn't sleep again, so weary also. want coffee but don't want to get wet again by going outside to get it.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hurrah for half term ! Miserable out, but nice and dry in the car, and only a 30 minute drive


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Mad Mr Morocco on the phone


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2010)

Rainy Tuesday...some draggers got wet, others are dry...

I am drinking coffee....and still live in the estate that they are demolishing around us....those pics were not a joke.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mad Mr Morocco on the phone



Oh...he doesn't love you anymore?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh...he doesn't love you anymore?



He is fine, just a pain in the arse... 

Mended Britain yet Rutty?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Rainy Tuesday...some draggers got wet, others are dry...
> 
> I am drinking coffee....and still live in the estate that they are demolishing around us....those pics were not a joke.


what pics?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

Poor bhaaji - and it is feed a cold, starve a fever, apparently, so great excuse to stuff yourself

I am feeling soooo much better today.  Got a good 6 hours last night, although I couldn't drop off for ages, and had to do that stupid counting to 100 and back slowly several times.  Then woke at 4 for a couple of hours.

A bloke in work is gonna burn me some meditation stuff to listen to in bed - he suffers badly from insomnia and reckons this is the shit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> He is fine, just a pain in the arse...


 Moroccan breakfast again? 



> Mended Britain yet Rutty?


 I have decided to leave the reconstruction until tomorrow....I don't fancy getting wet today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what pics?



Last page.


----------



## Stig (Feb 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Am starving hungry though? Should you feel or starve a cold, I forget how this shit works?


Feed a cold and starve a fever. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1755642.stm

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/natural_cures/a/feed-a-fever-and-starve-a-cold-or-vice-versa

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_the_saying_'starve_a_fever_and_feed_a_cold'_true


----------



## Stig (Feb 16, 2010)

Got catfeeding duties to do all this week, on an internet mutual support free catfeeding network I found. 




Damn things 


And *so much* homework to do...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

This cold will be fed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2010)

*waves*

no dragging for me today... lots of work, then off to a meeting at 12.30ish... it's going to be v.boring


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

sojourner;10323143]ballet?  you big girls blouse paulie! :p[/QUOTE]was good acksherly said:


> Last page.


blinking heck, that's the haggerston!!? don't cycle by it anymore so wasn't aware that they'd started the work. what's happening to the place then?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Hullo


----------



## Yetman (Feb 16, 2010)

Mourning all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning morning!

What a miserable day  Mind you i was amused that the women opposite me on the train ate her danish pastry exactly like I imagine a chipmunk would, she kind of gnawed at it with her front teeth. I was fascinated!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> blinking heck, that's the haggerston!!? don't cycle by it anymore so wasn't aware that they'd started the work. what's happening to the place then?



Ha!  Yes...it is Haggerston. Phase 1 demolition has begun. My block, the one by the canal (phase 2) is still standing and we will be here for another two years whilst demolition of the other blocks and then the re-build takes place....We are prisioners, caught up in some buisness between Hackney council and L&Q.

Do you remember the community party I organised last year? This is one of the reasons I did it. Also, have you seen the 2 metre potraits we have put up over the windows of the empty flats in my block (by the canal)?

We are going to be the last block to go and decided we wanted to do something that would make our prison block more interesting whilst we wait...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Ooooohh..... 

Just been head-hunted by a competitor. 
Not wanting me to go full time but some sort of sexy offer. 
Now I do not want to work for him really as I would lose the main client I have but he offered dinner. 
Should I take a free dinner?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

of course! make sure there's fine wine.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> of course! make sure there's fine wine.



Heh  

Getting brought Thai for lunch which is a bit decadent but pleasing. Am bored of playing about with stuff at the moment. Need to get new software stuff sorted out soon.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

pancake day isn't it, shall have pancakes for my tea!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> pancake day isn't it, shall have pancakes for my tea!



I want these now, on pizza


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I want these now, on pizza



deep fried pancake pizza?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> deep fried pancake pizza?



With bacon


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> With bacon



plus lard jus?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> plus lard jus?



Eaten with my feet up on the sofa ?


----------



## cesare (Feb 16, 2010)

Tomato, remaining salsa and cheese toastie, mmm

I think I've had more than my fair share of pancakes in the form of tortillas over the past couple of days, will probably give it a miss tonight.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Eaten with my feet up on the sofa ?



it's the right way


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2010)

Busy here. I don't like it


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

sipping Irn Bru



> phenomenal value 39p


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2010)

I am feeling a post-food sleepiness now....plus I have tummy ache


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> plus lard jus?





Been busy!  Doing all the work I should have done on Friday and yesterday   And out to the bank at 3 to get through the worst of the 3-4 bore slot


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Boss Man wanted to have liquid lunch so haz had two Stellaz


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh and - go for the dinner bhaaaaaji! You know it makes sense - free food, free beer, what's not to go for?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh and - go for the dinner bhaaaaaji! You know it makes sense - free food, free beer, what's not to go for?



The guy just called me again... 

Moar money, lots moar money but less freedom


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The guy just called me again...
> 
> Moar money, lots moar money but less freedom



Less freedom will drive you mad though, eh?

Still - more dosh...then again, less freedom, less time to play with dosh...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

__~


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

oooo guy in work gave me this Holosync stuff - meant to be meditaitiatitiaivitiaivitaitive and shit.  He swears by it.  I'ma gonna give it a go tonight.  'pparently, there's, like, rain sounds, and swooshy shit and that 

god, if it HELPS it could be the sound of a dog farting, as long as it gets me to kip


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Yuck, cold seemed to have been improving through the day but now feeling worserer


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

not long now, pancakes await


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

we're not having pancakes cos she's off out on the razzle dazzle and i'm left at home on my jack jones


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

Pancakes are shit anyway paulie

Unless they're filled with ham and cheese and they're about 2 foot in diameter


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we're not having pancakes cos she's off out on the razzle dazzle and i'm left at home on my jack jones



you can make pancakes for youself


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

bah! shrove tuesday....more like solitary pizza and try not to end up down the boozer tuesday i reckon...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck this, I am gone....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fuck this, I am gone....



lightweight!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bah! shrove tuesday....more like solitary pizza and try not to end up down the boozer tuesday i reckon...



A pizza _is_ pancake shapped. Just don't cover it with lemon juice and sugar 

I have finished work but am sitting at my desk 'cos I don't want to go out in the rain (rehearsing tonight so have over 2 hours to faff around in before I need to be at Victoria)


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fuck this, I am gone....



Real gone 



I am going in about 15 minutes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A pizza _is_ pancake shapped. Just don't cover it with lemon juice and sugar
> 
> I have finished work but am sitting at my desk 'cos I don't want to go out in the rain (rehearsing tonight so have over 2 hours to faff around in before I need to be at Victoria)


Burger King calls i reckon....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Burger King calls i reckon....



 Can't. I am on a diet. It'll have to be a low fat sarnie from Sainsbury's and a 'skinny' latte from Costa....and I will imagine they are chips...and onion rings!!

Mind you I have lost 12lbs so far (since 4th Jan) so it is working, slowly


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice one Qoggy 

On the bus making fair time. Wish this rain would just fuck off though, has been relentless today.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2010)

Wednesday again?!?!?
Feel a little better today, still a bit coughy and sniffy but the dull ache seems to have passed. Sleep is the best cure for these things  

Late start today as meeting in Bordon (cool place?) at 11:00. Hoping to be home by 14:00 if all goes to plan. 

Today is also my Friday Eve


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Today is also my Friday Eve


good. but do you work saturdays?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> good. but do you work saturdays?



do you work Saturdays?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2010)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> good. but do you work saturdays?



Sometimes, not at the moment though. Might check emails occasionally on a Saturday but not much.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2010)

Morning all.  My daily drag is a nightly one atm and almost at an end.  Going home shortly.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 17, 2010)

*..*

I am working at home.    Actually its great I've been at boiling point the last couple days so best I stay away for abit..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2010)

Hollis said:


> I am working at home.    Actually its great I've been at boiling point the last couple days so best I stay away for abit..



Boiling point Hollis?  What the hell is going on?

Morning draggers....drinking coffee...


----------



## Voley (Feb 17, 2010)

I got sent on a 'Returning To Work For Professionals' course yesterday by the dole. It wasn't bad but the drag was fairly strong and I couldn't help thinking 'I used to get paid to sit through these things'. Still, I got registered with another temp agency while I was there so worthwhile I think. I'm still hoping this part-time Internet Assessor thing comes through. The more I think about it, the more I like the idea.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2010)

A commute is not a commute without a pigeon


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2010)

The 'smoking area' at Waterloo is a fun place


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 17, 2010)

no beer last night, no sleep either for the zillionth night on the trot, today is my thursday all being well, last day tomorrow, and then off to istanbul on saturday for a week. the end is in sight.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2010)

Past Woking station now and have a mass of apathy towards this meeting today. I know that something will come from it but am more excited by the early finish, nice lunch and stuff. 

Finally a nicer day too


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no beer last night, *no sleep either* for the zillionth night on the trot, today is my thursday all being well, last day tomorrow, and then off to istanbul on saturday for a week. the end is in sight.



i feel your pain paulie

you tried any of those meditation type cds at all?  I was gonna try that holosync one last night if I had more trouble, but luckily I slept really well.  You don't realise the absolute luxury of a good night's kip until it's gone


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2010)

Precious sleep, I am pretty lucky here. Tend to just sleep when tired regardless of noise or such. Work is the only thing that robs me of it but that is rare. 

In other news I just saw some ponies


----------



## Yetman (Feb 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In other news I just saw some ponies



Fuck that the other week when I was driving to Cheddar Gorge I was driving alongside a field and as I looked at the field about 7 charging horses ran up over a hill and were raging along beside me on the other side of the bush and were all running and snorting like proper mental charging wild horses gallopping along for no other reason that to look cool as fuck. The sun was behind them and it was a proper misty scene of magical wonderment. I've never seen that before. It was fucking ACE


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no beer last night, no sleep either for the zillionth night on the trot, today is my thursday all being well, last day tomorrow, and then off to istanbul on saturday for a week. the end is in sight.




(((paulie)))

Here's a pic to keep you going - the Blue Mosque from the terrace of the Museum of Turkish and Islamic Arts across the Hippodrome


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> i feel your pain paulie
> 
> you tried any of those meditation type cds at all?  I was gonna try that holosync one last night if I had more trouble, but luckily I slept really well.  You don't realise the absolute luxury of a good night's kip until it's gone





QueenOfGoths said:


> (((paulie)))
> 
> Here's a pic to keep you going - the Blue Mosque from the terrace of the Museum of Turkish and Islamic Arts across the Hippodrome


thanks sweeties  it's mainly/exclusively work-related stress tbh, got a big bang thing going live from 1 March so I need to get everything sorted out now before I'm away next week. tried some meditational breathing techniques whilst lying in bed and that helped a bit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2010)

I have fallen in love with a machine...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2010)

These boys understand....


----------



## Hollis (Feb 17, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Boiling point Hollis?  What the hell is going on?
> 
> Morning draggers....drinking coffee...



Just one arsey email too many.. getting to that point..






Better to be at home oblivous to the abuse piling up back at hte office.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 17, 2010)

I should have gone to bed an hour or so earlier last night.  Tired, thick-headed and not especially motivated today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2010)

Wedmessday drag is dragging so hard that draggers have abandoned the drag...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2010)

Afternoon fellow draggers and 'Yet (four horsemen of the apocolypse) Man' on this balmy Wednesday afternoon. My meeting is done, on the iron horse (more horses?) back to Londinium where my day will be done. 

Stopped for a Guinness before hopping on the train and a wonderous lunch will be had soon. Sweet dreams are made of this and who am I to disagree?


----------



## cesare (Feb 17, 2010)

Preparing for an ET hearing on Friday. Friday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 17, 2010)

i've not, i've just eaten a delicious shepherds pie and am now gearing up for this avvies team meeting, oh joy!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2010)

I am off in just over half an hour  Working at home this aftrrnoon and tomorrow morning


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2010)

busy morning, didn;t get to lunch til about 12.45! that's just not on, smooth drive to the office (30 mins  ) and hoping it will be smooth on the way back - only hold ups are usually camden rd and holloway rd


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2010)

Forgot about the 'half term bus factor' until just a second ago. Glad I have headphones on right now. Oh well, hard to be annoyed today and nearly done.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I must be building up to be hormonal - could fucking KILL for some chocolate right now.  Just ransacked my desk and found one measly Opal Fruit


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2010)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I think I must be building up to be hormonal - could fucking KILL for some chocolate right now.  Just ransacked my desk and found one measly Opal Fruit



At least it wasn't a Starburst yeah?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> At least it wasn't a Starburst yeah?



Nah mate - wouldn't touch them, they're fake


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2010)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Nah mate - wouldn't touch them, they're fake



Like plastic tits?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Like plastic tits?



Yeh

Don't like them either


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> i feel your pain paulie
> 
> you tried any of those meditation type cds at all?  I was gonna try that holosync one last night if I had more trouble, but luckily I slept really well.  You don't realise the absolute luxury of a good night's kip until it's gone



I am very much looking forward to going to sleep at nighttime tonight, rather than in the day.  Daytime sleeping is rubbish.  I have had four hours today and feel rubbish.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I am very much looking forward to going to sleep at nighttime tonight, rather than in the day.  Daytime sleeping is rubbish.  I have had four hours today and feel rubbish.



I have some of my best ever sleeps in the daytime.  Naps for me are incredible - I feel brilliant afterwards, and they only ever last about half an hour to an hour.

Not quite the same I know, but it's weird the different quality sleeps a person can have innit?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I have some of my best ever sleeps in the daytime.  Naps for me are incredible - I feel brilliant afterwards, and they only ever last about half an hour to an hour.
> 
> Not quite the same I know, but it's weird the different quality sleeps a person can have innit?



Even if I manage 6 or 7 hours in the daytime, I still feel really tired at work all night and am praqctically deadf by hometime.  Getting home on the tube can be a real struggle.  I really, really hate working night shifts.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2010)

between 2pm and 3pm is the best time for a nap imo 

pity I'm at work 5 days a week


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeehaa - I just got through the hell hour by going out and getting keys cut for new tenants.  


and going tesco for supplies and petrol


----------



## Yetman (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been dragged down by this fucking nerd shit for the past week. My futile attempts at fobbing it off have been met with knowing deflection and gentle nudges toward finding the solution out for myself which I am now going to do. If it takes me all day I shall do it, and afterwards I am going to reward myself with a dozen fine wenches and a canteen full of the kingdoms choicest mead. Shall I fail, then a ten bob slattern and a pint of piss weak lager ale shall be my punishment. Wish me well fellow corporate ID numbers. Infiltration from the inside seems our only chance of survival.

*resentfully dons ID card and building pass, round neck like the brown nosing fuckpig I shall now disguise myself as*


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2010)

*sends well wishes to yetman, whatever the fuck they are*


soooooo fuckin hungy now it's unreal

bananas are shit at filling you up, but apparently they are very good for you.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2010)

leaving in 10

give me an open road for the drive home


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> leaving in 10
> 
> give me an open road for the drive home



half term - open road guaranteed 

got tunes for the journey mart?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> half term - open road guaranteed
> 
> got tunes for the journey mart?



I have got some - but I like radio 4 and serious news on 

driving is serious business


----------



## Yetman (Feb 17, 2010)

Still here, snags have been hitten


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2010)

For Badgers and Yetman - and other BK fans - was passing through Slough the other day and saw this


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2010)

Great spot Qoggy, did you pop in? Did you mention us? They might know us already? What? What? What?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Ug!!

Hanging over today and running late too. Hating the world right now but gotta go oil the wheels once again.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Friday eve


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> Friday eve



Tis actually my Freeday but mentioning this in the first post of the morning could be seen as gloating. Straight from w*rk to the in-laws for tea and then straight to bed. Then a 5am start on a long drive to the sticks


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Just went past one of those self storage places. I have always wanted a storage unit somewhere but never really needed one. Oddly this morning I thought it would be really interesting to work in one of them. Obviously the storage of massive drug shipments, murdered corpses and stuff would be a bonus but am I otherwise dull in thinking this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> am I otherwise dull in thinking this?



yes


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hanging over today and running late too.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just went past one of those self storage places. I have always wanted a storage unit somewhere but never really needed one. Oddly this morning I thought it would be really interesting to work in one of them. Obviously the storage of massive drug shipments, murdered corpses and stuff would be a bonus but am I otherwise dull in thinking this?



I hired one for a month last year (minimum period) as I had to move a load of stuff out to get the kitchen delivered, I loved going to the storage unit  with my little key to my padlock, and opening the door to my STUFF!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yes







marty21 said:


> I hired one for a month last year (minimum period) as I had to move a load of stuff out to get the kitchen delivered, I loved going to the storage unit  with my little key to my padlock, and opening the door to my STUFF!



How much was it? 
Did you sneak any contraband in there?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How much was it?
> Did you sneak any contraband in there?



About £50 for the month (plus a month refundable deposit) it was a brand new storage place (exciting ) 

no contraband, a load of boxes though, boxes full of STUFF, my Stuff


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

I love half-term btw- been driving in all week  back on the bus next week though, with screaming yelling teenagers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Great spot Qoggy, did you pop in? Did you mention us? They might know us already? What? What? What?



Sadly I was in the car but luckily stopped at traffic lights - had to lean across Mr. QofG's to take it....we were _very_ both over-excited to see it!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have got some - but I like radio 4 and serious news on
> 
> driving is serious business



 weirdo.  driving is the perfect time to listen to earsplittingly loud music!


Badgers said:


> Hanging over today and running late too.


oh dear - still, that's the price you pay for today being Freeday 



Badgers said:


> but am I otherwise dull in thinking this?



It would be crap bhaaji.  You'd get all the really skint people in all the time, trying to bargain down the already-rock-bottom prices.  I betya 


Anyway - morning all.  Another night's great kip last night leaves me in a great mood today


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> About £50 for the month (plus a month refundable deposit) it was a brand new storage place (exciting )



Want 

Maybe get three people to chip in, do it for a year (discount of course) and then we can all get a bit of space.... 



marty21 said:


> boxes full of STUFF, my Stuff


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmmmm


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

morning all. last day for the week and next week not here 

thank goodness. slightly jaded due to beer-on-board last night. 

if i had a self storage unit, i think that i would go and hide in it now, until 5 o'clock.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> if i had a self storage unit, i think that i would go and hide in it now, until 5 o'clock.



Heh, I bet they have draconian rules about this type of thing. Otherwise we would all have £50 a month rent 

Storage aside I may have a facial hair upgrade today. Am thinking on something along these lines but retaining a teeny little bit of growth under the bottom lip. Naturally I will look like a massive wanker but it can be shaved off.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 18, 2010)

Things are now good in the hood


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Things are now good in the hood



Word


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Storage aside I may have a facial hair upgrade today. Am thinking on something along these lines but retaining a teeny little bit of growth under the bottom lip. Naturally I will look like a massive wanker but it can be shaved off.


Do it, a little bit more of a trim and a bit messier and that'd be a lemmy tash. Cptn won't do it


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Storage aside I may have a facial hair upgrade today. Am thinking on something along these lines but retaining a teeny little bit of growth under the bottom lip. Naturally I will look like a massive wanker but it can be shaved off.



Ooo, I like 

then pics or gtfo


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do it, a little bit more of a trim and a bit messier and that'd be a lemmy tash. Cptn won't do it





sojourner said:


> Ooo, I like
> 
> then pics or gtfo



I might do it then. 
Naturally my wife has not been consulted.

If I was good at photoshop I would mock something up and take it in with me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

badgers ponders his next move...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe kinda like this 

The issue is that the cheek area is a bit patchy in places.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2010)

I arrived home late, tipsy and carrying 3 large trays of chocolate brownies....


Coffee time....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I arrived home late, tipsy and carrying 3 large trays of chocolate brownies....



There is a book waiting to be written here


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

FR is back people
Repeat FR is back  

I am raising the drag security risk level to *RED* for the rest of the day


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Who?


ohhhhh god, THAT?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Qoggy has her finger on the trigger!!! 

I am fucking hungry now, got nothing in the office and on the 1pm slot today. 
Going to the barbers but gonna leave the hair. 
Bit scared


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok, ok, ok....

I think it is gonna end up looking like this with my beard thickness. This is the style in my head but my beard is slightly darker. What do you think dragging types?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2010)

That's not so great a look love


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's not so great a look love


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's not so great a look love



It's not that bad - and it's gonna grow quick anyway!


do it do it do it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's not so great a look love





sojourner said:


> It's not that bad - and it's gonna grow quick anyway!
> 
> 
> do it do it do it



^ ^ conflicting stuff 

I guess if I look sooper lame then I could just have it as a 'joke' for a few days then get rid?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

It's just hair bhaaji

it grows, it can get cut, nothing is permanent   just go for it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

_In other news today is likely to be 3k day _


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I guess if I look sooper lame then I could just have it as a 'joke' for a few days then get rid?





sojourner said:


> It's just hair bhaaji
> 
> it grows, it can get cut, nothing is permanent   just go for it


Do it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Stop scaring me


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

stop being such a pussy and just do it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

i'm getting a hair cut tomorrow. nowt as radical as yours though. 

do it. do it. do it.

and then post pics or gtfo.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Off shortly, will do the pics so you can all mock me and feel good about yourselves for an afternoon! 

Please do not steal the 3k post while I am gone, thanks...


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Heh, I bet they have draconian rules about this type of thing. Otherwise we would all have £50 a month rent



the £50 one was just about big enough to lie down in, but there wasn't much room, maybe a single mattress and a bedsite table could fit in, the bigger ones are the size of sea containers, you could move a whole house contents in there (and people do) would be cheaper than rent, but some close down at 6, so you wouldn't be able to go out and that , or order pizzas


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Was tempted by this charity shop sweatshirt bargain but the £3 asking price was beyond me. One day I will be cool and rich but not today friends


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2010)

Have distributed two trays of chocolate brownies around the neighbourhood....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

want lunch but don't want to get wet....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Have distributed two trays of chocolate brownies around the neighbourhood....



Anyone hit on you?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Have distributed two trays of chocolate brownies around the neighbourhood....



Why?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Anyone hit on you?



Not as such...but all the builders were having lunch and everything we said seemed to be sexual...

Just keeping a promise...

I am desparate for the piece you offered me....

I'll get it out for you after lunch....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Why?



Because I didn't want to eat them all. 


I have effectively lost weight by doing this, don't you see!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Because I didn't want to eat them all.
> 
> 
> I have effectively lost weight by doing this, don't you see!





You can keep them in tupperware you know.  You could have one a day.

You weirdo


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> You can keep them in tupperware you know.  You could have one a day.
> 
> You weirdo



Soj! I still have one tray 

I'm not stupid!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Before:


----------



## Voley (Feb 18, 2010)

Just leave it as it is mate. You're going to look like a fucking massive twat.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

NVP said:


> Just leave it as it is mate. You're going to look like a fucking massive twat.


you can shut up, we've spent all morning convincing him to get it done...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

NVP said:
			
		

> Just leave it as it is mate. You're going to look like a fucking massive twat.



This helps


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This helps


don't listen, he's only jealous.


----------



## Voley (Feb 18, 2010)

It's tough love, mate. Tough love.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

NVP said:


> Just leave it as it is mate. You're going to look like a fucking massive twat.



you bastard


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This helps



come on mister - let's be aving you


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Soj! I still have one tray
> 
> *I'm not stupid!!!*



Err, I beg to differ

You just gave away two fucking trays 



two fucking trays of brownie goodness!  you must be fucking mad


----------



## Voley (Feb 18, 2010)

3 slices of cheese on toast with worcester sauce.  I could happily eat it all over again tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

I am now crying inside. I take such pride in my appearance and grooming this is a big deal to me. Might as well not bother and spend the money on pizza.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Err, I beg to differ
> 
> You just gave away two fucking trays
> 
> ...



 COW!


You are missing an important point soj......all recipients of those brownies now owe me...big stylee!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am now crying inside. I take such pride in my appearance and grooming this is a big deal to me. Might as well not bother and spend the money on pizza.



Have you had it done or not?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> COW!
> 
> 
> You are missing an important point soj......all recipients of those brownies now owe me...big stylee!



Moo 

Yeh - think I'd rather no one was under any forced obligation to me, and I had all the brownies to myself

I am struggling to understand really.  You went to the effort of making THREE trays of lovely brownies, that would last for quite a while (in my case, 3 days) and then you GAVE AWAY two of them   It's totally beyond me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

yay!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Moo
> 
> Yeh - think I'd rather no one was under any forced obligation to me, and I had all the brownies to myself
> 
> I am struggling to understand really.  You went to the effort of making THREE trays of lovely brownies, that would last for quite a while (in my case, 3 days) and then you GAVE AWAY two of them   It's totally beyond me



Oh no soj.......

 I didn't make them....I _might_ have nicked them from outside Tescos on my way home, tipsy last night 

Nobody is under any obligation to me....apart from doing exactly what I ask, when I ask it, for the rest of their lives...I think that's fair.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh no soj.......
> 
> I didn't make them....I _might_ have *nicked them* from outside Tescos on my way home, tipsy last night
> 
> Nobody is under any obligation to me....apart from doing exactly what I ask, when I ask it, for the rest of their lives...I think that's fair.



Oh

Oh well that's a bit better, but it's still madness 

I want brownies now.  I think I'm only kicking up such a fuss because I would literally kill a pet dog right now for some chocolate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2010)

Fucking hell - got in just over an hour ago and it has been non stop since then. 

It is nice to be busy but not when - as so often - the newbie is playing a game on his i-phone


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

come on, show yourself man!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Have you had your fucking beard cut or what bajjy?  I'm fed up of fucking waiting now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Have you had your fucking beard cut or what bajjy?  I'm fed up of fucking waiting now



Yeah!! We want pics!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just had a right confusing conversation with a chirpy cockernee contractor .

Chirpy "we need a walnut van"
me "wut ? A walnut van"
chirpy "no, a walnut van "
me "a wut?"
chirpy " A WALL KNOCKED DOWN !
Me "0h right ".


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2010)

lol


----------



## Stig (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had a new crate of homework delivered


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2010)

I've only just realised what your _homework _is!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

*Beard update*

Be kind...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2010)

I like it...handsome.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2010)

It's making my laugh, but you do pull it off


----------



## Stig (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm finding this being out of work really really stressful TBH. 

All the millions of jobs that I put off and promised I'd do when I had more time. They are now on massive daily to-do lists, and it's all a bit too much. 

I'm finding gloss paint a lot less fun than it used to be. horrible sticky shite that doesn't wash off anything.  The matt stuff for the walls is fine.
 I've finisd my CV and adptable catch-all fill-in-the-gaps covering letter is done, but still have shiteloads of boring homework which involves learning chemistry staring at me. I didn't DO chemistry gcse, and there was a very good reason for that.


----------



## Stig (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Be kind...





℧


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Be kind...



I like it - you handsome devil you 

It really suits you actually, I think you should keep it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Different view


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Different view



Not a great view of your chin this one...you are tensing it and making it look dimpley. 


The style suits you Baggerboy...


----------



## Stig (Feb 18, 2010)

ᾫ   >  badgers smokin' a fag


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks fucking ace mate!!

You now need to grow your quiff a bit though, I reckon, so it curls a bit more 

Fab - wish I had facial hair to fuck about with


----------



## Mr_Nice (Feb 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Just had a right confusing conversation with a chirpy cockernee contractor .
> 
> Chirpy "we need a walnut van"
> me "wut ? A walnut van"
> ...


 
Class


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd be tempted to have the little beardy bit more pointy like a V


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay, it stays.. 

At least until wifey sees it later on. 
People in the office looked away awkwardly when I returned which is a good sign.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Just had a right confusing conversation with a chirpy cockernee contractor .
> 
> Chirpy "we need a walnut van"
> me "wut ? A walnut van"
> ...



Very good!! 

I kind of picture you as Manuel from Fawlty Towers here though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2010)

I am happy to report that the newbie seems to have given up the diet and has just devoured a baked potato with tuna and cheese (tuna first btw) the size of a small planet followed by a large packet of crisps


----------



## Voley (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Be kind...



I refer the honourable gentleman to the comments I made some moments ago.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

NVP said:


> I refer the honourable gentleman to the comments I made some moments ago.



I hate you more every day


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2010)

Have you texted my boy?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have you texted my boy?



Scared


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2010)

He's had much worse


----------



## Voley (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I hate you more every day



It could be a lot worse tbf.

God, can you sense the clenched teeth that I had writing that?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Be kind...


oh yes!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

NVP said:


> God, can you sense the clenched teeth that I had writing that?



The hatred was seeping through the ones and zeros mate!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Very good!!
> 
> I kind of picture you as Manuel from Fawlty Towers here though



And yet I was the one speaking proper


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

a hideous orang-utan?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Half four and the first one is out the door.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

what - you?

you CUNT


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Nah, not me sadly..... 
The first person has called it a day here, I am still standing shoulder to shoulder with the drag.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

I take it back then 

christ this last hour has been worse than the 3-4 slot 

I have a nice evening planned though...few glasses of red with good mate, delivery of fresh weed, and a nice tea, then mint tea, choc chip muffins, and corrie


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Nearly....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

you're all cunts, i'm off soonish and won't be here for a week or so, so you can fuck the fuck off as well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you're all cunts, i'm off soonish and won't be here for a week or so, so you can fuck the fuck off as well



You'll be off drinking strong coffee and eating Baklava....cunt!

(cunt is in small letters 'cos I am just jealous really)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you're all cunts, i'm off soonish and won't be here for a week or so, so you can fuck the fuck off as well



Yeah, fuck everyone!! 

I am moments from the door now, in the starting blocks, itching to get in the rain and commute.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

tomorrow (and Monday) will be super busy, the 4 members of staff who usually answer the phone, is reduced to 2, me and another bloke, who often has to leave the office, so that'll be just me then, plus the manager if he can be arsed (and he doesn't understand the systems so he's not much help tbf)


----------



## kittyP (Feb 18, 2010)

I have not seen it in the flesh yet but I think I am really liking the boys beardy from the pictures. 

If feels goood to have net access again for the first time in weeks. 
Even if it is on my parents annoying lappy.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> tomorrow (and Monday) will be super busy, the 4 members of staff who usually answer the phone, is reduced to 2, me and another bloke, who often has to leave the office, so that'll be just me then, plus the manager if he can be arsed (and he doesn't understand the systems so he's not much help tbf)


cunt!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> cunt!!!!!



How are you Paulie?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

pissed old bean


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> pissed old bean



How is the head you old fiend?

Up early for a day out the drag and coffee number two is pouring as I type. Gonna be on the road shortly towards snowy Monmouth and onto the Wye Valley. 

BK gluttony report to follow in due course


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Dragging past the Clacket Lane services in light snow. XFM on the wireless, just played Pulp - Common People which was nice. Considering we have been up since 05:00 the day is not all bad. Wine Gums now


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2010)

jealous of you Badgers, lovely part of the country, I will shortly enjoy the pleasures of the 253 from hackney to camden


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> jealous of you Badgers, lovely part of the country, I will shortly enjoy the pleasures of the 253 from hackney to camden



Yeah, looking forward to it a lot. Odd having the postponed Christmas dinner tonight. We have (Giggly) pigs in blankets with us, should be crackers and all sorts. Postal hangover tomorrow no doubt


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How is the head you old fiend?
> 
> Up early for a day out the drag and coffee number two is pouring as I type. Gonna be on the road shortly towards snowy Monmouth and onto the Wye Valley.
> 
> BK gluttony report to follow in due course


going to be on the railway soon towards the wye valley


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2010)

I seem to be stuck to the sofa in my PJs


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I seem to be stuck to the sofa in my PJs


do you mean stuck to the sofa in the same way dirty socks can stick to the wall?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 19, 2010)

Got up early, to start work early, still at the station and catching my normal fucking train grrr!

Shit day ahead, but fuck it, it's Friday


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

I look forward to your morning 'rays of sunshine' Pickmans


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:
			
		

> Shit day ahead, but fuck it, it's Friday



The drag summarised beautifully in only eight words, I salute you


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 19, 2010)

And I salute the new beard. Damn you eyes! I'm going to have to up my game now!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

On the M4 now and James (Laid) is the soundtrack. Sheep to the left of me but dreams of mutton are eclipsed by the two patties of beef that await me late morning.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Past Membury services (KFC) now and making good time. Sun is out and the Red Hot Chili Peppers are the latest noise. Some snow in the fields


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> do you mean stuck to the sofa in the same way dirty socks can stick to the wall?


Eeeew, no 

Lethargy.

Badgers... this will be your blog til you get to Monmouth won't it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Past Membury services (KFC) now and making good time.


Where are you off too?

I'm off to York for the day tomorrow, then off on Monday.  So nice short week to look forward to after yesterday's 'staff meeting'


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Where are you off too?
> 
> I'm off to York for the day tomorrow, then off on Monday.  So nice short week to look forward to after yesterday's 'staff meeting'



Heading to the Wye Valley. Were supposed to be there at Christmas but it got cancelled. Turkey dinner tonight with hats. Just passed Wootton Bassett so must be in hicksville now


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Eeeew, no
> 
> Lethargy.
> 
> Badgers... this will be your blog til you get to Monmouth won't it?



Mebbe


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Heading to the Wye Valley. Were supposed to be there at Christmas but it got cancelled. Turkey dinner tonight with hats. Just passed Wootton Bassett so must be in hicksville now



Have you started on the Scrumpy yet?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On the M4 now and James (Laid) is the soundtrack. Sheep to the left of me but dreams of mutton are eclipsed by the two patties of beef that await me late morning.



that is a familiar sight

wave to Bath when you pass it


you won't actually see it like, just a sign


----------



## sojourner (Feb 19, 2010)

Ooo have a lovely time kitty and bhaaji  am veh jealous.  

Well, thank the fucking lord Friday got here at last   I have lots to do on my to-do list - whether much gets done depends on how much I actually feel like doing...which is usually fuck all of a Friday


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Quick services stop to 'refuel' and stuff. Went for the XLBDC but with hash browns not chips. High level o service from BK today. 

__~


----------



## Yetman (Feb 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Quick services stop to 'refuel' and stuff. Went for the XLBDC but with hash browns not chips. High level o service from BK today.
> 
> __~



Hash browns and not chips. The man has taken what could not be taken to another level, to, another level. Respect


----------



## Yetman (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm also going to Wales tonight actually. To a big house in the hills for a fuck off 3 day party. My bastard shrooms will not be here til Monday though, which is fuckingmegashit. Was looking forward to shrooming with the sheepage and the hillocks. Bullocks


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I'm also going to Wales tonight actually. To a big house in the hills for a fuck off 3 day party. My bastard shrooms will not be here til Monday though, which is fuckingmegashit. Was looking forward to shrooming with the sheepage and the hillocks. Bullocks



Wales meet?
Bob might be able to get a few kilos of everything. Just passing through Tintern now, all a bit like a postcard. 

Counting Crows thumping out da subwoofer in the Clio. Proper having it here I tell you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2010)

Feeling like shit today - period pains plus lack of sleep do not make a good Friday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How is the head you old fiend?
> 
> Up early for a day out the drag and coffee number two is pouring as I type. Gonna be on the road shortly towards snowy Monmouth and onto the Wye Valley.
> 
> BK gluttony report to follow in due course


head is fine thank you kindly. can't get the hair on it cut though, as painters are painting the front door so i need to stay in whilst they do so.

currently scoffing remains of last nights pizza and drinking tea.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

On the Doward now and roads are a bit hairy. Listening to Carter now though so should be ok.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On the Doward now and roads are a bit hairy. Listening to Carter now though so should be ok.



I take it you're not the one doing the driving then?  

No drag for me today, thank Christ.  I stupidly volunteered to work yesterday after finishing nights on Weds morning and it was a ridiculous thing to do.  Was so tired by the time I got home I could barely move.  Still, get an extra days holiday so that's good.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On the Doward now and roads are a bit hairy. Listening to Carter now though so should be ok.


More pics please


----------



## the button (Feb 19, 2010)

Can't get on computer network, so pretty much all I can do is surf the net until it's mended. Which would be a fairly ideal Friday, if I didn't have so much fucking work to do.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Slippery drive up to the peak


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Thick snow, really settled


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't seem to get going today, maybe 'cos I am tired . Must. Do. Work!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Some careful editing of 'Mine Pitts Lane' there


----------



## sojourner (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice pics bhaaji


Oh dear queeny - well, at least it's Friday eh?


I am so fucking hungy I'm gonna nip out for one of those massive bags of crisps to go with my butty


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Arrived safe and sound


----------



## Yetman (Feb 19, 2010)

Lookin nice there Badgers, I dont know where I'm going yet but its somewhere near the English border so not proper deep dark Wayelz. Dipping the toe in so to speak. If its anywhere near monmouthshire I'll be giving you a bell


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Last one (or two) with Spencer frolicking in the grounds.


----------



## Stig (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice pics Badgers. I love it round there.  Can't remember where you're going now, ross on wye? All that bit is bloody lovely though.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Lookin nice there Badgers, I dont know where I'm going yet but its somewhere near the English border so not proper deep dark Wayelz. Dipping the toe in so to speak. If its anywhere near monmouthshire I'll be giving you a bell



I am pretty close actually. Monmouth is the closest 'town' of sorts to here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2010)

Lovely pics Badgers - it looks beautiful in the snow


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Last one, might be the best yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2010)

Great pics  have a lovely weekend... now go warm up your missus!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2010)

nice pics - and well played your missus doing all that driving


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 19, 2010)

Great pic Badji.

Have a great weekend


----------



## Yetman (Feb 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am pretty close actually. Monmouth is the closest 'town' of sorts to here.



Just texted my mate to see where I'm going. I may very well be in touch o'er t'weekend then old boy  

That snow looks wicked. 2cb on the cards for a walk tomorrow morning I think.


----------



## cesare (Feb 19, 2010)

*returns triumphant from employment tribunal*

RESULT!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice one cesare! 

I'm dragging myself through this last half hour at work, and going to chip off early (my hours are up at the mo, so I'm allowed).


----------



## Ms T (Feb 19, 2010)

Well done cesare.  Were you representing someone?


----------



## cesare (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks!

I was helping a guy who's been the victim of homophobic abuse. The employer was trying to get his claims stuck out - and him to pay a deposit for carrying on with the case ... but nope. So the full hearing goes ahead in July


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2010)

cesare said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was helping a guy who's been the victim of homophobic abuse. The employer was trying to get his claims stuck out - and him to pay a deposit for carrying on with the case ... but nope. So the full hearing goes ahead in July



Well done


----------



## the button (Feb 19, 2010)

cesare said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was helping a guy who's been the victim of homophobic abuse. The employer was trying to get his claims stuck out - and him to pay a deposit for carrying on with the case ... but nope. So the full hearing goes ahead in July



Win.


----------



## cesare (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks again! Man, we were up nearly all night preparing, so I'm knackered 

He's just given me a bottle of Veuve to say thanks


----------



## the button (Feb 19, 2010)

cesare said:


> Thanks again! Man, we were up nearly all night preparing, so I'm knackered
> 
> He's just given me a bottle of Veuve to say thanks



Always good to do work for a bloke who runs an offlicense, eh?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice one cesare 

I have more work to do now, but can't be fucked tbh - think I'll just finish off this kitkat instead


----------



## cesare (Feb 19, 2010)

the button said:


> Always good to do work for a bloke who runs an offlicense, eh?



Innit  Thanks soj!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, nearly time to go ya bunch of cunts

have a good un y'all


----------



## cesare (Feb 19, 2010)

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Well, nearly time to go ya bunch of cunts
> 
> have a good un y'all


I'm home and just about to put the kettle on 

I'm a cunt


----------



## Voley (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice one, cesare! 

I'm home and have got a big pot of curry bubbling away already.

I'm even more of a cunt than Bee.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy weekend dragnasties x


----------



## cesare (Feb 19, 2010)

Ta NVP!

Trying to decide what to have for tea, decisions decisions


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 19, 2010)

Work shite > Check
Work finished > Check
Home > Check
Wine > Check

Well then, it's alright innit 

Going out > Check


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2010)

congrats cesare  

packed up, drinking beer, more or less ready to go now, see y'all in a week or so...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> congrats cesare
> 
> packed up, drinking beer, more or less ready to go now, see y'all in a week or so...



* waves at paulie *


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> * waves at paulie *


*waves back*

thanks for pm my lovely, will sup an apple tea for you


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2010)

cesare said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was helping a guy who's been the victim of homophobic abuse. The employer was trying to get his claims stuck out - and him to pay a deposit for carrying on with the case ... but nope. So the full hearing goes ahead in July



good work!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2010)

Stig! I just saw your other half on't telly  

In a suit!


----------



## Stig (Feb 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Stig! I just saw your other half on't telly
> 
> In a suit!



Where! What programme? He was on but we don't have a telly.  *cries*

I do love him in a suit, too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2010)

BBC London news... might be on iPlayer


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2010)

Ooooo scandal. 
Sell your story to OK and Hello magazines quick Stig


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2010)

Not on iplayer, but news is streamed: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7459669.stm?ls


----------



## Stig (Feb 21, 2010)

Not fair, they're going on about BAFTAs instead. 

Do you think they'll repeat it on there? is it a continuous loop thingy?

I never get to see my hippy when he's on telly. *stamps foot*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2010)

If it's like news 24 then it does loop, but not sure if they show London news


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2010)

Famous draggers wives club? 
Bit like fight club but with more cider and stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Yucky Monday!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Stupid waking up at 4am then not being able to sleep again. Tiredness has just arrived and looking out the window at the rain is not helping. Lunches made though, time to iron a shirt and suit up soon. Gonna be a dragger this one, can feel it in my bones.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 22, 2010)

Huh, is it Monday?






Fuckity, fuckity, fuck!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:
			
		

> Huh, is it Monday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, had to check but it is Monday and not a sunny one. Packed wifey off to work (driving today!) and now feeling very sorry for myself. Second coffee is helping though


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2010)

think I'll drive in, looks a bit miserable out there 

in other news, a dairy product seem to be getting on everyone's tits

and not in a good way

cream on tits = good

cheese = not good


----------



## cesare (Feb 22, 2010)

Morning!

Didn't get my work done this weekend


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> Morning!
> 
> Didn't get my work done this weekend





still, it WAS the weekend


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 22, 2010)

And this morning's ccommute prize goes to...


The city gent I just saw lean out in front of the train as it pulled into the station with outstratched arm and tapping his watch in a 'what sort of time do you call this?' manner to the driver  4 min's late, tut, tut. Like he'll give a shit, but made me laugh though


----------



## cesare (Feb 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> still, it WAS the weekend



True! And a very nice weekend it was too


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Raining, tired, traffic, any good news?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Raining, tired, traffic,* any good news?*



On my second coffee...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> On my second coffee...



This is good. Now I am sitting in awful traffic hating the world. Could easily sleep


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Yawnocopia


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2010)

traffic wasn't  too bad coming in, some brief excitement when I was behind a prison van with a police escort, they were probably watching me carefully as i could have been part of an escape plot , then a broken down bus was towed from Highbury Corner roundabout, I was behind it, and had to guess whether it was going to turn our not, cos  the hazards were flashing, managed to leave it behind on the holloway road, no more excitement after that


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2010)

Morning

I am freezing thanks to a flood over the weekend that meant the heating had to be turned off.

Lots to sort out


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2010)

Another Monday! Weekends go by too fast, way too fast! I really need to get me a part time job and more time away from offices!

Had a nice pootle on the bikes down in Surrey though 

And seen a job this morning that I might apply for


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Coffee drunk, call to BT made and now a little bit of work I suppose


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning
> 
> I am freezing thanks to a flood over the weekend that meant the heating had to be turned off.
> 
> Lots to sort out



soj, get the thermals on !  



BiddlyBee said:


> Another Monday! Weekends go by too fast, way too fast! I really need to get me a part time job and more time away from offices!
> 
> Had a nice pootle on the bikes down in Surrey though
> 
> And seen a job this morning that I might apply for



good luck with that. 



Badgers said:


> Coffee drunk, call to BT made and now a little bit of work I suppose




that's the spirit


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2010)

Already got em on Mart!

I had to deal with the fucking catastrophe for loads of Saturday whilst I was travelling and then trying to drink beer in Hebden


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Client just called to tell me that the scanned document I sent was upside down so is not good


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2010)

Send it to them sideways


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Send it to them sideways



Bless, that is a little dippy isn't it?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 22, 2010)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Client just called to tell me that the scanned document I sent was upside down so is not good



Tell em they need to set their OS to New Zealand settings in order to view it correctly


----------



## Stig (Feb 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Raining, tired, traffic, any good news?



I am sitting on my settee eating scampi on it's own with sweet chilli sauce.

This is the life.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2010)

oooh Stig, just in case you didn't see it yesterday...


----------



## cesare (Feb 22, 2010)

Ooo that's way cool  I think I was reading about his robotic shizzle in a thread somewhere too.


----------



## Stig (Feb 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh Stig, just in case you didn't see it yesterday...



Oooh, brilliant brilliant brilliant, cheers!  



I'm going to show him that AND THEN PRESENT THE BEARD TRIMMER


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW...Go Rich! Nice one.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Legend


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey - nice one Rich!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Slow morning (apart from famous Rich) here...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2010)

Good one Rich - that's fantastic !

Not much drag here - am still catching up on stuff from the last week or so. The boss is back now (the funeral was last week) but may have to take some more days off for the next few weeks to deal with paperwork.


----------



## Stig (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm... now that the important people have seen it  can you remove the link Biddly? I'm just thinking... Rich has never posted pics of himself on here before, he may not be best pleased, being the shy retiring type as you can see    Also he might get stalkers in his robot basement.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

I have sent it to BT3A


----------



## Stig (Feb 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have sent it to BT3A



 feck orf


----------



## Ms T (Feb 22, 2010)

Stig said:


> Hmm... now that the important people have seen it  can you remove the link Biddly? I'm just thinking... Rich has never posted pics of himself on here before, he may not be best pleased, being the shy retiring type as you can see    Also he might get stalkers in his robot basement.



He gives good interview, does Rich.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

__~


----------



## Ms T (Feb 22, 2010)

Late start for me today.  It is also my Friday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2010)

Stig said:


> Hmm... now that the important people have seen it  can you remove the link Biddly? I'm just thinking... Rich has never posted pics of himself on here before, he may not be best pleased, being the shy retiring type as you can see    Also he might get stalkers in his robot basement.


You'll need to edit when you quoted me too


----------



## Stig (Feb 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You'll need to edit when you quoted me too



D'oh!  

Done.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2010)

I think it is time for tea for me!


----------



## Stig (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm going to get on with some work now. I'm going to black gloss the horrible yellow window frame.

Before: 

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_uerAtfPUsjk/S4Jrn-F3zkI/AAAAAAAAAMw/USg1ByQtzfg/s912/2010-02-22 11.25.52.jpg


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Dogs anyone? 

http://2for1dogs.com/index.php


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Stig said:


> Oooh, brilliant brilliant brilliant, cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to show him that AND THEN PRESENT THE BEARD TRIMMER



He was looking very smart, all suited and booted and seem to know what he was talking about


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

There needs to be more __~ today


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2010)

Morning all, day off today so minimal drag for me.  I intend on doing stuff this morning but the 'I'll just have another 5 minutes' at 9 didn't go quite to plan


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all, day off today so minimal drag for me.  I intend on doing stuff this morning but the 'I'll just have another 5 minutes' at 9 didn't go quite to plan



Good slacking levels mate


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Food soonz


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2010)

Got details of the job through... it's another role with no team, I want to be left to do y job, but to work as part of team


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Got details of the job through... it's another role with no team, I want to be left to do y job, but to work as part of team



 

I want to be in bed now. 
The tiredness has really kicked in despite the brisk lunchtime walk.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2010)

Meeting now*yawn*

Then leaving at 4pm... huzzah!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2010)

My back is aching again. Plus I feel sick . Not sure if it is period related or not. I may try to leave early if the boss is back from lunch in time (she hasn't gone yet!)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Boss Man leaving soon..

This could spell an early exit


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2010)

Fed up

Most of flood stuff sorted out now, heating back on, but have to organise repairs of ceiling etc, and get all the other rads checked out.

Want a drink of something alcoholic now please and thank you


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Thankyouandgoodnight x


----------



## g force (Feb 22, 2010)

Ugh...slooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Monday. So much to do, so little time, so little caring on my part!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2010)

Red wine purchased


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Red wine purchased



Snap...I have the post birthday/unemployed blues.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Red wine purchased





Rutita1 said:


> Snap...I have the post birthday/unemployed blues.



nice one

I think there is some rose at home


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Snap...I have the post birthday/unemployed blues.



Bah.  It's also Monday, which is the best reason for drinking in the world anyway.  I spent most of fucking Saturday trying to sort out the flood in work over the fucking phone - could easily have ruined the urban meet up if I hadn't poured LOTS of beer down my neck


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2010)

Accidentlied onto the sofa. 
Was too tired to function properly. Had one of those days where work falling in my lap was not welcome. Not a good start to the week, too much sabre rattling going on in the corporate lockers and stuff. Living through these times is a joy, an endless joy


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2010)

Jealous 

Gotta go round my mum and dad's after work.  It's their birthdays again.  Well, it's my mum's either today or tomorrow, and it's my dad's either today or tomorrow.

They have their birthdays 22nd and 23rd February, and at the age of 42 I STILL can never remember which is which 

My technique is to walk into their house bearing cards and pressies shouting Happy Birthday and see which one answers first.  I should really write it down


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Jealous
> 
> Gotta go round my mum and dad's after work.  It's their birthdays again.  Well, it's my mum's either today or tomorrow, and it's my dad's either today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I once forgot my mum's birthday, and just rang her on her birthday, still not remembering, then SUDDENLY remembered  when she said

did you forget anything today?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I once forgot my mum's birthday, and just rang her on her birthday, still not remembering, then SUDDENLY remembered  when she said
> 
> did you forget anything today?



Yeh - I forgot theirs last year.  Had nipped round with a cd I'd done for my dad, gave it to him at the door and walked off down the path.  And then he shouted 'oh and happy birthday to me'   I swore a bit then.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 23, 2010)

morning all. just popped in for quick hello from istanbul. having a wonderful time, lots of walking about, coffees, buildings, noise and hustle and bustle, calls to prayer, calls to the tavernas, calls for meze, found the funicalur (long story), view from the tower is great, off up the bosphorus today on a boat i think, laters


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2010)

Ooh Paulie, i didn't know you were in Turkey  it's grey and cold here 

Have a lovely holiday. I bet the food is lush!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I once forgot my mum's birthday, and just rang her on her birthday, still not remembering, then SUDDENLY remembered  when she said
> 
> did you forget anything today?


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man leaving soon..
> 
> This could spell an early exit


your p45's in the post?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all. just popped in for quick hello from istanbul. having a wonderful time, lots of walking about, coffees, buildings, noise and hustle and bustle, calls to prayer, calls to the tavernas, calls for meze, found the funicalur (long story), view from the tower is great, off up the bosphorus today on a boat i think, laters



the force of the drag is big with you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all. just popped in for quick hello from istanbul. having a wonderful time, lots of walking about, coffees, buildings, noise and hustle and bustle, calls to prayer, calls to the tavernas, calls for meze, found the funicalur (long story), view from the tower is great, off up the bosphorus today on a boat i think, laters



A postcard...lovely!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Dragging on holiday shows real grit! Late here


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

The morning was cheered somewhat by one of my new commute 'regulars' known as 'Dancing Lollipop Lady'  

She is there every morning (unless I am too early) on Putney Bridge Road by the Zebra crossing with her radio playing, dancing and waving to everyone. Really cheers me up and so many of the other commuters stop and wave, beep or say hello to her


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 23, 2010)

Dragging my sorry arse to Brizzle for an all day workshop. Can someone pop in and slap me from time to time to keep me awake?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2010)

saw a bloke tripping up on the stairs at Kings Cross, he took ages to fall over  he was going up the wrong stairs to save time  the stairs which were used by people coming down   so therefore served him right


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

One hour down 
Still little to report 
Stay frosty people, stay frosty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all. just popped in for quick hello from istanbul. having a wonderful time, lots of walking about, coffees, buildings, noise and hustle and bustle, calls to prayer, calls to the tavernas, calls for meze, found the funicalur (long story), view from the tower is great, off up the bosphorus today on a boat i think, laters




I am so pleased you are having a good time!!

I want some apple tea and bakhlava now!

Filing for me. Nooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all. just popped in for quick hello from istanbul. having a wonderful time, lots of walking about, coffees, buildings, noise and hustle and bustle, calls to prayer, calls to the tavernas, calls for meze, found the funicalur (long story), view from the tower is great, off up the bosphorus today on a boat i think, laters



That sounds brilliant  *envious*

Morning all!

I have 2 compromise agreements, 3 contractor agreements, a bonus scheme, & a whole load of other stuff to do


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Interesting times in my world today


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2010)

Ooo postcard from paulie!  ace

I have been training my daughter this morning for her to provide holiday cover for me.  Boss has been in too - busy busy busy so far


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

I am off on industry espionage tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am off on industry espionage tomorrow



Are you gonna be a spy!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

I may be wearing a wire Qoggy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I may be wearing a wire Qoggy



Fantastic! I think you should also shave your facial hair so you look like you are wearing a false moustache


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic! I think you should also shave your facial hair so you look like you are wearing a false moustache



An Hercule Poirot moustache


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic! I think you should also shave your facial hair so you look like you are wearing a false moustache



The downside to this new beard look is I have to shave again 



cesare said:


> An Hercule Poirot moustache



That would be


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That would be



Carefully waxed pointed tips


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Carefully waxed pointed tips



Heh! 

I know have pomade for my hair so wax for the tache would be a bonus


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Heh!
> 
> I know have pomade for my hair so wax for the tache would be a bonus



You might have to sleep with a moustache guard on


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> You might have to sleep with a moustache guard on



This can never be a bad thing


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

How can you not love this


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This can never be a bad thing



You'll need one of these for your mugs:


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Heh


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2010)

The name's Bhaaaaaaji - James Bhaaaaaaaji


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

How has 'Codename RED' been of late?


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Y'now that feel of fury, that heat from your stomach where you just have to walk away or explode.

I haven't had that for years ... but I'm having that now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Y'now that feel of fury, that heat from your stomach where you just have to walk away or explode.
> 
> I haven't had that for years ... but I'm having that now.



(((cesare)))


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Eeeek!!! 

Not good cesare, can do without that on a Loseday of all days!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Another thread on ignore
Another bite of sarnie


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

God it's been years since I've felt like this! 

*deep breaths*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> God it's been years since I've felt like this!
> 
> *deep breaths*



Would some light manual relief in the toilet relax/distract you?


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would some light manual relief in the toilet relax/distract you?





Ways to deal with adrenaline rush #1


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2010)

Morning all.  Three days off from the drag for me.  Hendo forgot to reset the alarm clock though before fucking off to France so it went off at six o'clock this morning.   What with that and the water incident I am beginning to see a pattern.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Ways to deal with adrenaline rush #1



Nought wrong with an anger wank to distract you is there?


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have nothing to do, well, not exactly, but my manager is not talking to me.
I pretty much manage everything I do anyway, but I need her to bug this woman for me.
I so not to want to speak to my manager.  She's a bitch


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nought wrong with an anger wank to distract you is there?



Nowt wrong with that at all, in theory.

Maybe I'll start a 'Ways To Deal With Adrenaline Rush' thread ...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Nowt wrong with that at all, in theory.
> 
> Maybe I'll start a 'Ways To Deal With Adrenaline Rush' thread ...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> I have nothing to do, well, not exactly, but my manager is not talking to me.
> I pretty much manage everything I do anyway, but I need her to bug this woman for me.
> I so not to want to speak to my manager.  She's a bitch



She sounds nice


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> She sounds nice



She's behaving unprofessionally.
I get no reply from her on anything through emails.
It's gonna be painful, but I will talk to her directly in person with everybody around, so she can't be rude to me privately.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2010)

Afternoon all.  Arrived this morning to a mountain of work after being off yesterday.  And now the office manager is being a cunt


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Loseday is generally bad behaviour day from managers


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Morning all.  Three days off from the drag for me.  Hendo forgot to reset the alarm clock though before fucking off to France so it went off at six o'clock this morning.   What with that and the water incident I am beginning to see a pattern.


If I can't sleep neither will you?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Loseday is generally bad behaviour day from managers



Mine is a cunt most days


----------



## g force (Feb 23, 2010)

Not a good day at all. Busy as hell, GF wigging out as broadband at home is down for a second day so she's losing money of her freelance gig and will have to work all weekend to meet the deadline. So on hold to crappy call centre, while typing docs and responding to Skype's from boss.

Oh and to top it all I dropped my toothbrush down the bog this morning


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Done!

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10351403#post10351403


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

g force said:


> Oh and to top it all I dropped my toothbrush down the bog this morning



That is painful. 
Did you fish it out and carry on?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 23, 2010)

A brief respite from the workshop, quick fag, phone my lady then back to the monotony


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Y'now that feel of fury, that heat from your stomach where you just have to walk away or explode.
> 
> I haven't had that for years ... but I'm having that now.



Oh I seeeee 

What/who/where/wtf kicked it off girly?

Bad day on the drag - even worse than yesterday it seems!


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh I seeeee
> 
> What/who/where/wtf kicked it off girly?
> 
> Bad day on the drag - even worse than yesterday it seems!



Lawyer fuck up. And I'm fucking paying for this.


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Wooo, just got an unreserved apology in writing. That makes a huge difference.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Wooo, just got an unreserved apology in writing. That makes a huge difference.



  perhaps they read urban and realised they were in for a battering


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> perhaps they read urban and realised they were in for a battering



That would be funny if so 

I was very polite, but I'd said why I was so upset. Anyway, hopefully all sorted now. Blimey, haven't felt like that for ages.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Yawn, just two of us left now....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Bored now, really bored


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bored now, really bored



not long now Marine


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2010)

Just had an apple.  I am eating soooo much fruit lately.  I still have my winter layer belly though   I guess my body just won't let go of that coupla inches of blubber, given it's fucking snowing again


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2010)

rubbish snow in NW1 today, looked promising for about 2 mins


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> rubbish snow in NW1 today, looked promising for about 2 mins



Fuck off great big fluffy flakes here up North


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2010)

i think I might have a couple of pints en-route to Marty HQ this evening - got the train today


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not long now Marine


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Bye, bye peeps


----------



## cesare (Feb 23, 2010)

Byeeeee!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 23, 2010)

Pointless, truly pointless day. Arrange a workshop, don't define it's goals, key stakeholders not invited, outcome = Another fucking workshop!

On the train homeward bound and miffed about a long and pointless day grrrrr...

Musn't moan though it's all work and I'm glad of it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:
			
		

> Pointless, truly pointless day. Arrange a workshop, don't define it's goals, key stakeholders not invited, outcome = Another fucking workshop!
> 
> On the train homeward bound and miffed about a long and pointless day grrrrr...



So good in the main yeah?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 23, 2010)

Standard


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2010)

had a couple of pints at this place 

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/75/7561/Lincoln_Lounge/Kings_Cross

texted mrs21 telling her I was having a cheeky couple of pints - she was nearby at the British Library, so instead of a  I got a  and she joined me


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Pointless, truly pointless day.


haha


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> had a couple of pints at this place
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/75/7561/Lincoln_Lounge/Kings_Cross
> 
> texted mrs21 telling her I was having a cheeky couple of pints - she was nearby at the British Library, so instead of a  I got a  and she joined me



A rare treat Marty !!

Up and about, just 
Late today again and feeling plop. Not a great nights sleep but now awful, have to be on form today though, not the sleepy person I feel like now. Guess it is Humpday though, we can start looking down to the weekend in a handful of hours


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Guess it is Humpday though,


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A rare treat Marty !!
> 
> Up and about, just
> Late today again and feeling plop. Not a great nights sleep but now awful, have to be on form today though, not the sleepy person I feel like now. Guess it is Humpday though, we can start looking down to the weekend in a handful of hours



I was going to go for a few late ones, but watched the women's ski cross and couldn't get away 

still nearly half way through the week, and friday is corporate induction day


----------



## cesare (Feb 24, 2010)

Worked late, 4 hours sleep, then been working since 4.30am 

[pre-emptive haha ]


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Day already out of whack due to heart attacks and other such folly. Am up and outdoors at least though, that is a start. Let us hope the bus is kind and punctual today, the weather is nicer


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

I take it not your heart attack!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2010)

Morning all

Working at home today, already been to the docs to see about my bacK (muscle strain apparently, have a prescription for painkillers) and have an unexpected flu jab! Does that mean I will grow an extra head or something


----------



## Stig (Feb 24, 2010)

Heart attack?

I've got an Errand today. The bf has been kept abroad overnight as all the planes were cancelled. He wasn't expecting this so has run out of all the gentleman's essentials. 

I'm going to meet him in the pub and hand over the pants etc, as he has to go straight in to work after that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does that mean I will grow an extra head or something


If you do, post a pic


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I take it not your heart attack!





Stig said:


> Heart attack?



My heart has months left before I even see a murmur so don't worry there. Young Padawan Learner is away because his FIL had a heart attack Sunday night so got his work too. Radio Woman is unwell too so the team here is running at 60% capacity and the meetings move back a day again. Oh well, such is the drag and the the way of life.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

*shakes fist at bus* the 254 bus said it was going to Euston, then turfed me off at Finsbury Park, meaning I had to get on another REALLY packed bus and stand the rest of the way


----------



## Yetman (Feb 24, 2010)

God. Back to work after a long weekend away in the snowy hills. Not good. Didnt get in til now cos I spent the morning hanging around the tech dudes office waiting for him to fix my computer that wasnt even broke 

Cant remember how to do my job. Hate this. Having to re-learn my job every few weeks, its like my brain hates it that much it puts the work related memory cells right to the front when it comes to the regular weekend brain matter cull. But yet I remember all the fucking words to shit like agadoo and pretty much every square meter of Bruce Forsyths cruise liner sized chin. Shit. Should go and learn some work really. Laters taters.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

morning fucksticks!

Aw, aren't you a good girlf Stig?  

I am currently fucking about on myspace and then plan to do an online tesco shop, whilst doing invoices in between food choices


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

Is it really bad that I need to hear or read something crap that'll put my problems and shitty few days into perspective?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it really bad that I need to hear or read something crap that'll put my problems and shitty few days into perspective?



No, course not


----------



## Stig (Feb 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Aw, aren't you a good girlf Stig?



Now that you put it like that... 

I did offer, this wasn't his idea, I thought I'd better get that straight.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

Stig said:


> Now that you put it like that...
> 
> I did offer, this wasn't his idea, I thought I'd better get that straight.



It's a NICE thing to do is all I'm saying - jeez


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it really bad that I need to hear or read something crap that'll put my problems and shitty few days into perspective?



What's up, hon?  Just the usual?

I am off again today - had a really good night's sleep with no 6am alarm as had finally worked out how to switch it off (it's a complicated digital one).  I have just had a bacon bagel and am contemplating going out for lunch later with a friend.  I wish the weather would bloody well cheer up.


----------



## g force (Feb 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That is painful.
> Did you fish it out and carry on?



I very much did not. Fished it out obv but it went straight in the bin! This morning saw no bathroom-related incidents


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

I need clock radio alarm thingy for the mornings, seem to have become immune to the mobile phone alarms.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

So far today......I've been yelled at and sworn at by a geordie, can a day start any better?  You can't swear back at them which is a fucking liberty if you ask me. Then i listened to some community payback cons arguing about Chinese economic power,we get a better class of con around here.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I need clock radio alarm thingy for the mornings, seem to have become immune to the mobile phone alarms.



Make sure you know how to turn the bloody thing off is my advice.  Ours (which is a Pure digital radio i-pod dock) is fiendishly complicated.  It appears to have about four alarm settings, which is why I hadn't switched it off when I thought I had.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> What's up, hon?  Just the usual?


Just the usual... but feeling very blue about it all. Job is a bit rubbish, docs are even worse, still not feeling great... need something to make me smile.


> I am off again today - had a really good night's sleep with no 6am alarm as had finally worked out how to switch it off (it's a complicated digital one).  I have just had a bacon bagel and am contemplating going out for lunch later with a friend.  I wish the weather would bloody well cheer up.


Yay for no wake up call. Don't think the rain is due to stop today though, so find a brolly


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Make sure you know how to turn the bloody thing off is my advice.  Ours (which is a Pure digital radio i-pod dock) is fiendishly complicated.  It appears to have about four alarm settings, which is why I hadn't switched it off when I thought I had.


I have a digital radio alarm, if I don't need to be woken up,I just switch it off at the socket.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have a digital radio alarm, if I don't need to be woken up,I just switch it off at the socket.



That was my fall-back option, but I like to listen to R4 when I'm going to sleep/in the morning when I wake up.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've been yelled at and sworn at by a geordie



That's how we speak to people up here


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Just the usual... but feeling very blue about it all. Job is a bit rubbish, docs are even worse, still not feeling great... need something to make me smile.
> Yay for no wake up call. Don't think the rain is due to stop today though, so find a brolly



  Are you book-clubbing tonight?

It's not raining right now, acksherly, and is looking a leetle bit brighter.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 24, 2010)

Is a pint at lunchtime asking for trouble? Or merely enjoying the more enjoyable side of life?

Today should be dragging but isnt, probably because I'm relearning my job and it seems I'm better at it now than when I used to do it. Praps the old clean of the old brain pipes at the weekend got rid of a few of the old blockages there eh


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Are you book-clubbing tonight?
> 
> It's not raining right now, acksherly, and is looking a leetle bit brighter.


Nope, taking a break... I can't keep up with reading the books, I'm still reading the Katie Roiphe one. I will snap out of it... just a shit few days.

Ah, my window is behind me in the office, and I don't often turn around


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

lunch


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That's how we speak to people up here



he was very authentic then


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2010)

Urgh urgh boring boring job applications urgh.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Kit-Kat


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> he was very authentic then



If you speak to him again make some comment about Newcastle United and the Premiership.  That'll either shut him up or enrage him further 

I just offered to make teas for the office and got a free doughnut out of it.  Plus someone else ended up making the tea


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Not even 14:00 and feels like it should be 16:00 already


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Kit-Kat



2 or 4 fingers?  I find anything less than 4 fingers pretty pointless when I want it.  

Prize to whoever gets the most innuendo out of that lot


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2010)

There's probably a joke about kit-kat chunkies in there somewhere


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There's probably a joke about kit-kat chunkies in there somewhere



Oh for sure


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> If you speak to him again make some comment about Newcastle United and the Premiership.  That'll either shut him up or enrage him further
> 
> I just offered to make teas for the office and got a free doughnut out of it.  Plus someone else ended up making the tea



will try and engage him in football banter, although the last words he said as he was leaving was

"next time I'm bringing a fooking hammer"

which I assume is some sort of Geordie terms of affection


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Four finger classic Kit-Kat for me 
None of that chunky nonsense


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

I still want someone to make me a four finger chunky kitkat


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Four finger classic Kit-Kat for me
> None of that chunky nonsense



silver paper, your finger along the line to split the silver paper and expose the flesh of the kitkat?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I still want someone to make me a four finger chunky kitkat







marty21 said:


> silver paper, your finger along the line to split the silver paper and expose the flesh of the kitkat?



Stoopid plastic all in one wrapper


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stoopid plastic all in one wrapper


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Worse than the Marathon/Snickers debacle in my opinion


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> will try and engage him in football banter, although the last words he said as he was leaving was
> 
> "next time I'm bringing a fooking hammer"
> 
> which I assume is some sort of Geordie terms of affection



Probably, maybe


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Probably, maybe



so he likes me?  

his shaking fists and red face were also signs of affection?

I'm beginning to understand Geordie man


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I still want someone to make me a four finger chunky kitkat



Greedy 


fuck sake, am trying to listen to music and some cunt is blabbing away at full volume in reception   FUCK OFF


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Greedy
> 
> 
> fuck sake, am trying to listen to music and some cunt is blabbing away at full volume in reception   FUCK OFF



that makes the baby upchuck cry


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> silver paper, your finger along the line to split the silver paper and expose the flesh of the kitkat?



first, you used to lightly scratch the middle of the fingers to expose the embossed Kit Kat logo on each finger. Then split.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> so he likes me?
> 
> his shaking fists and red face were also signs of affection?
> 
> I'm beginning to understand Geordie man



It all hinges on what kind of hammer he brings really, could go either way


----------



## the button (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been the only one in today, meaning that I've got everything done I needed to, and it's only 2 o'clock. 

Of course, I could make a start on the stuff I need to do tomorrow and Friday, but what would be the point of that?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> first, you used to lightly scratch the middle of the fingers to expose the embossed Kit Kat logo on each finger. Then split.



or simply chuck away the kitkat, and just keep the silver paper, that's the Kings Cross smack head way


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Think I have blagged an early pass out of the office


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that makes the baby upchuck cry



Shall I start a thread about it?

Or just cut to the chase and slash my wrists?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Shall I start a thread about it?
> 
> Or just cut to the chase and slash my wrists?



Lulz thread ftw


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Lulz thread ftw



Nah - life's too short mart

God I could really fucking murder a kit kat right now though


----------



## Yetman (Feb 24, 2010)

Kit Kat chunkys are not right. For that much chocolate in one place it needs to be of a high quality. Of which Nestle is not.

In other news I didnt go to the pub, I bought my mrs some flowers and emptied my car of shit instead 

Now, WORK. COME ON.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Left office now, off to a meeting at 4pm, hopefully home by 6pm


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Kit Kat chunkys are not right. For that much chocolate in one place it needs to be of a high quality. Of which Nestle is not.


This is true, but I am also a pig.

1.5 hours to go. Can't be arsed to go to the doctors again, so straight home for me.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

*Post 3333*

Coming soon, watch the skies people!!

Billy Bragg on the headset now. Too tired for meeting but still better than office. Kit-Kat is nearly done and tomorrow maybe Twirl Thursday with Flake Friday to follow?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

How long have you taken to eat this kitkat?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> How long have you taken to eat this kitkat?



Nibbling it


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

like a little hamster?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> like a little hamster?



Maybe  

You wait till Malteser Monday, gonna be proper mental round these parts!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Bee - have you had one of those Dairy Milk Bubbly bars yet?  Fuck ME they're good   I bought a big bar yesterday and accidentlied half of it last night


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm reading a book called 'Man walks into a Pub : A sociable history of beer, and for some reason I want to go to the pub more, I can't understand it, what could bethe cause of this desire 


it is a very interesting book btw


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

As if you needed any more encouragement marty!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't yet... but I'm going to keep an eye out now


----------



## g force (Feb 24, 2010)

Not long now...and then off to London Fashion Week show! Mmmm free booze....


----------



## cesare (Feb 24, 2010)

g force said:


> Not long now...and then off to London Fashion Week show! Mmmm free booze....



Ah, I saw a poster for London Fashion Week earlier - I'd forgotten it was this week. Are you press or with one of the fashion houses? Have fun!


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2010)

Bloody hell. Job application took me the whole friggin afternoon. It does sound good, though, if I do say so myself. If they don't give me an interview after all that I'll kill them.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

NVP said:


> if I do say so myself. If they don't give me an interview after all that I'll kill them.



I approve of this mode of applicant feedback


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> As if you needed any more encouragement marty!





I do recommend the book actually, very interesting indeed.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 25, 2010)

Day is already draaaaaaaaging. On the train to Yorkshire. I'll be travelling for longer than my working day today let alone the 5 hour meeting inbetween


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Nasty early start to the drag brother!! I am half awake now but feeling all at sea. Gotta get going soon but could sleep for another seventy hours easily. Oh well, it is Friday Eve and we are knocking at the door of the weekend. Last few days of February people, this year is flying in a scary way!!!!


----------



## cesare (Feb 25, 2010)

Morning! Yesterday was a long day ... 4.30am till 8.30pm. Another long one today, but hopefully not as long. Up early but watched last night's Masterchef on iPlayer, which was quite relaxing.

Can hear all sorts of alarms going off, then going to snooze


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 25, 2010)

Morning all!

On my second coffee in Hackney..


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nasty early start to the drag brother!! I am half awake now but feeling all at sea. Gotta get going soon but could sleep for another seventy hours easily. Oh well, it is Friday Eve and we are knocking at the door of the weekend. Last few days of February people, this year is flying in a scary way!!!!


haha


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2010)

last day of proper work, got a corporate day tomorrow (late start, early finish)  off out in hackney with urbans tonight too


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2010)

NVP said:


> Bloody hell. Job application took me the whole friggin afternoon. It does sound good, though, if I do say so myself. If they don't give me an interview after all that I'll kill them.



i've got a new job 

so


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i've got a new job
> 
> so



nice one


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Change afoot in the drag then? I met a worthy opponent last night for a beer. He wants me to work for him, I wanted to find out his plans. Neither of us got very far but nice to be wanted occasionally.


----------



## cesare (Feb 25, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i've got a new job
> 
> so



Ooo!

Congrats!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Spill the beans Pickmans!!!!


----------



## cesare (Feb 25, 2010)

The F/T one?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

cesare said:
			
		

> The F/T one?



Financial Times?


----------



## cesare (Feb 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Financial Times?



Full Time


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Forex Trader?
Fajita Tester?
Forgotten Talent?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 25, 2010)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Nasty early start to the drag brother!! I am half awake now but feeling all at sea. Gotta get going soon but could sleep for another seventy hours easily. Oh well, it is Friday Eve and we are knocking at the door of the weekend. Last few days of February people, this year is flying in a scary way!!!!



Train 2 of my epic commute for the day, yawn. I'm gonna sleep through this meeting. Looking like Brizzle again tomorrow too  Still it's not like work really, just some pointless UK wide treasure/meeting hunt. I think they are trying to break me. It ain't gonna work I can commute and do no actual work no problem


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't fall asleep on this train  x


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fajita Tester?


Your dream job? 

I really had to drag my arse in today, my shoulders are knackered, I still feel shit, and this is the last place I want to be 

Still... had a sunny cycle in and got myself a double decker for an afternoon treat


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Your dream job?



I could test Fajitas I think
The waistline might not appreciate it though


----------



## Yetman (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm turning into a fucking worknerd. I was up til 1am last night (well, I got in from the pub at 10.30) doing work shit that had to be complete by 9am. I was here at 8.30 doing work. THIS IS BULLSHIT MAN


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 25, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I'm turning into a fucking worknerd. I was up til 1am last night (well, I got in from the pub at 10.30) doing work shit that had to be complete by 9am. I was here at 8.30 doing work. THIS IS BULLSHIT MAN



 Dont worry dude - It's be summer soon and you can re-charge ya batteries,,

*sends hugs to yettyman*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Summer, I can't wait for the summer


----------



## Yetman (Feb 25, 2010)

Ahh thanks Daise  

Nice to see you back by the way mate. And yes summer and all of the joyful sunshine, parties, dancing and exploding into a million electrons in the middle of a field full of similiar minded people, all high as fuck and loving the tits off it. Thats what I'm talking about 

I do need a better job though. This nerd shit aint for me. What can I do Daise? Cant find any openings for professional bad ass mothers who dont take no crap from nobody


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Bacon Cheese Turtleburgers*

Ground beef pattie topped with sharp cheddar cheese, wrapped in a bacon weave shell with hot dog head, legs and tail.


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2010)

Do they do other endangered species?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

I might have to make these. 
What to have on the side though?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't like them


----------



## Yetman (Feb 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I might have to make these.
> What to have on the side though?



Cumberland sausage snails? Black pudding oysters (with a bean in the middle )

My mate has two tortoises, they went missing a while back - she actually accused us of stealing them (as has happened with other people gnomes etc in the past) and I think even reported them stolen, but guess where they were for 3 months?! Thats right. Fucking hibernating under a rock in the garden. Like they do. 

These will go down a treat with her, especially if they do go 'missing' for a few days first


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2010)

Yetman said:


> summer and all of the joyful sunshine, parties, dancing and exploding into a million electrons in the middle of a field full of similiar minded people, all high as fuck and loving the tits off it. Thats what I'm talking about





This is all that keeps running through my mind, and getting me through this disgusting fucking obscenely cold and miserable winter.  

Can't.Fucking.Wait


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2010)

Morning all.

Currently trying to think of ways of justifying changing our email service to Google.  In theory it's a good idea (our current one is shit, always full and probably costs more), but in reality I'm expecting cunt boss to be as awkward as possible about it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Lunch soon?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *Bacon Cheese Turtleburgers*
> 
> Ground beef pattie topped with sharp cheddar cheese, wrapped in a bacon weave shell with hot dog head, legs and tail.



That is so wrong....and yet so right !

Plus it has really cheered me up as I am not feeling very good today. Had bad side effects of the MS drug I am on and spent quite a bit of last night shivering and shaking like I was freezing cold, despite clutching a hot water boittle and being wrapped in a duvet. And having the cat on my head!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And having the cat on my head!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2010)

Much e-mail discussion now going on between Mr. QofG's, his brother and myself about the feasibility of making the Bacon Cheese Turtleburger and whether or not a burger bun would be a suitable replacement for the shell part


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> whether or not a burger bun would be a suitable replacement for the shell part



No


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No



That was my thought too - it would just be a cheese turtleburger otherwise rather than a bacon cheese turtleburger.

Wonder when BK will have it on their menu


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2010)

You'd need the shell (not sure if you could get away with an imitation one or not) to serve the chips in.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmmmmm....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2010)

Sad news today.  Local celebrity Basil the Wandering Whickham Cockerel has been killed


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Poor Basil*

He was one of the good-uns


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2010)

sadly no Geordie banter today


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Lunch is good but the gay barman is getting all 'smiley' with me again.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2010)

3 and a bit hours left, pubbing it tonight with urbans, then no work til Monday (apart from the corporate day when I have to be nice to folk ALL DAY)


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't forget to take your hammer


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Don't forget to take your hammer



my fooking hammer?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

I've seen an advert for a job I want, it's working in a team but still quite independently... a bit of a cut in pay, but fuck it. Big bloody application form though!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Another thread on ignore


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't start one


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

You starting?


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=312966

It is proper shit, tbf.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

NVP said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=312966
> 
> It is proper shit, tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Heh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2010)

I am trying to go home as I am now feeling really rotten but various things i.e rain, my boss going to lunch at her usual ludicrously late hour, are conspiring against me


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

Something for the weekend Badgers?  wtf?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Oi Oi Oi!!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

Look at the shower gel


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Look at the shower gel



hehehe 



Woooo - not long now and I'ma home, in my jims, with a glass of red in one hand and a spliff in the other, and my soup warming up. Nom fucking NOM - gerrin.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Feb 25, 2010)

Leg 2 of the long commute home. Gutted I'm missing the footy too


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

You might get home for the second half.... maybe?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2010)

off in a few minutes, pubbage


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Bye


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

Friday, Freeday, Friday!!!!! 

Been a long week this one but the end is nigh, can't wait to wake without an alarm tomorrow.

Coffee


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

Coffee two on the go.
No __~ in the house though. 

Oh well, off at eight and this last day needs to fly past.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2010)

just up, training day  in perfect shape, hungover


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2010)

Denzel? 

bleurgh.... almost the weekend, almost.


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2010)

Morning all. I've got some lovely coffee in atm: El Salvador Finca La Fany Bourbon. I bought it purely because it had the words 'Fany' and 'Bourbon' in the title and this has proven to be an excellent method of judging quality.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

Boareded already and not even 10am


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> Morning all. I've got some lovely coffee in atm: El Salvador Finca La Fany Bourbon. I bought it purely because it had the words 'Fany' and 'Bourbon' in the title and this has proven to be an excellent method of judging quality.






YEEEHAAA!!!! fucking Freeday!!!  Have some mad mariachi on the cd player, got loads to do, and looking forward to a good drinky tonight


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2010)

Morning draggerz!

Nowt much happening here tbh which is fine by me!


----------



## cesare (Feb 26, 2010)

Morning! I had a steak pie for breakfast at 7am then I fell asleep for 3 hours


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

Post Office at lunch


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2010)

Morning all.  Drag for me today and over the weekend but then on holiday for three weeks.  Rah!

Had a weird night last night - met up with some internet chums (who'd have thought it), two of whom were visiting from New York.  Unfortunately about half an hour into the evening my American friend got a phone call from her father saying her brother had taken an overdose/possibly committed suicide.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy Friday mothofuckoz 

I've eaten, sleepen and not been sessionen all week. Feel great for it so gonna go on a mental one with this new box of shrooms. On Sunday. Cos I've got to drive tonight and tomorrow 

Part from that alls good in the hood. I've actually learned how to do my job in the past week or so, so now they know what I'm capable I'm going to have to submit myself to the nerds and become one of them. Which I wont like one bit. I expect to be out of here within a year.

District 9 just finished downloading as well. Get in


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Morning all.  Drag for me today and over the weekend but then on holiday for three weeks.  Rah!
> 
> Had a weird night last night - met up with some internet chums (who'd have thought it), two of whom were visiting from New York.  Unfortunately about half an hour into the evening my American friend got a phone call from her father saying her brother had taken an overdose/possibly committed suicide.


Blimey that sounds like quite a full on night Ms T.

Where you off on holiday? (I presume you're off somewhere ).


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Blimey that sounds like quite a full on night Ms T.
> 
> Where you off on holiday? (I presume you're off somewhere ).



I am still feeling a bit freaked out tbh.  Didn't really know what to do - offered to leave but she preferred to stay and be distracted as there wasn't anything she could do anyway from London and too late to get a plane back to NY.  

We're going to Thailand/Laos/Cambodia.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2010)

Not an easy situation to be in tbh, but probably was best to keep her mind off things until she could get on a plane and get home.

Very nice... been before?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 26, 2010)

Afternoon draggers! Happy Friday hope you all have a great weekend....

In other news...the future drag commute could be revolutionised....

Jet Packs are on sale


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

Lunchy lunchy time


----------



## cesare (Feb 26, 2010)

Ms T, that sounds a strange weird evening. I hope you were able to distract her OK. Have a lovely holiday, I'm envious!

In other news, I've just had to write some stuff for possible inclusion in a Beeb book


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

16th in the queue at the PO now. Mentally good lunch then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I might need chocolate 

I've been doing really well since christmas, until yesterday


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll say this quietly as I don't want to tempt fate. The agency might have a job for me.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'll say this quietly as I don't want to tempt fate. The agency might have a job for me.



WHAT?


whooppeee if so 


Have a good jollyday Ms T!


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2010)

They've sent my CV off and are making positive noises.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

NVP said:
			
		

> They've sent my CV off and are making positive noises.



Nice one  

Beer later then?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> They've sent my CV off and are making positive noises.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> They've sent my CV off and are making positive noises.


*YAY!*


----------



## cesare (Feb 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> They've sent my CV off and are making positive noises.



*crosses fingers*


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

I shall have a glass or two of red to aid the good vibes for you later NVP


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 26, 2010)

I have an interview on Monday....will wait unitl I get a job before buying a jetpack though.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I have an interview on Monday....will wait unitl I get a job before buying a jetpack though.



big big luck to you ru


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

A good luck day in the drag people  

Into the 14:00 - 15:00 window now and hoping for a departure before 17:00 today, possibly closer to 16:00 but won't count chickens yet. Friday feeling has not really arrived today for some odd reason?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

I've got Friday feeling plus.  Want big red wine and a good hard shag, in that order.  Actually, the other order, then more red wine, and a spliff


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmmm... 

I want that too (not the spliff) but think it will be doing washing, cooking tea and slobbing out


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2010)

Ta for the good wishes everyone and good luck Rutita.  Just got back from the Jobcentre with a sheaf of half-decent stuff to apply for, too, so feeling fairly positive all in all. A beer later definitely.


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh and have a nice holiday Ms T. Thailand and Cambodia are both ace. Going to Angkor Wat?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Friday feeling has not really arrived today for some odd reason?



Its milling around in the background, enjoying its unusual lack of acknowledgement for such an hour on a Friday. It'll bide its time, waiting for the opportunity where a crack in your belief of its very existence let alone impending arrival wanes, and then it'll duck down and begin to push its way through the rest of the emotions cluttering the common room of your mind, building speed and potential like a rumbling volcano ready to blow and then BLAMMO! It'll smack you into the middle of next week with veracious rapture and fuuuuuurious intent to make you wake up on Wednesday with an unusual clarity about your thought, a spring in your step and a strange feeling of contentment that, although you remember little of the past few days, you know it was fucking good and that little Friday feeling is a force to be  reckoned with


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Its milling around in the background, enjoying its unusual lack of acknowledgement for such an hour on a Friday. It'll bide its time, waiting for the opportunity where a crack in your belief of its very existence let alone impending arrival wanes, and then it'll duck down and begin to push its way through the rest of the emotions cluttering the common room of your mind, building speed and potential like a rumbling volcano ready to blow and then BLAMMO! It'll smack you into the middle of next week with veracious rapture and fuuuuuurious intent to make you wake up on Wednesday with an unusual clarity about your thought, a spring in your step and a strange feeling of contentment that, although you remember little of the past few days, you know it was fucking good and that little Friday feeling is a force to be  reckoned with



Yea, this man speaketh the truth!


----------



## cesare (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck Rutita! 

Why is it that I'm working hard on a Friday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 26, 2010)

afternoon cunts. just a quick visit as am waiting for her to finish shower and then we are out of town for last night of istanbullu beer drinking. hope you have all been keeping well behaved and so on. back next week for full report. (this fucking kezboard doesnät do what i think it should)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> afternoon cunts. just a quick visit as am waiting for her to finish shower and then we are out of town for last night of istanbullu beer drinking. hope you have all been keeping well behaved and so on. back next week for full report. (*this fucking kezboard doesnät do what i think it should*)



Yeah, yeah - you are just drunk already aren't you 

Hope you are having a fantastic time, look forward to the trip report. And photos!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 26, 2010)

nope, only had 1 efes with lunch so far. quiet day today as tired from weeks exertions. got a few photos but camera been plazing up (like this naffing kezboard) very good city though. i like their sweet tooth very much


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2010)

I cant drink til 8pm tonight. Til then I'm eating fr.......Holy shit this pear has a fucking FLY smushed into the side of it!! I could have fucking eaten that! Like that time which is no longer remembered....... 

Fuck this healthy fucking shit. Eating flies and SHIT  

I'm going to have a beer


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi paulie! *waves*  


Fuck off yetty - I could MURDER a drink right now.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2010)

Had a coffee instead. I cant drink til later and I'm officially at work. Though working from home........might slip in an easy one in the final hour


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!









*Marmite XO 250g*



> Using four specially selected yeast sources, our master blender has crafted the secret Marmite recipe and matured it for four times longer to create a Marmite so strong and full-bodied it can only be for the most devoted of lovers.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Feb 26, 2010)

So broing here with 30 mins to go that I had to go to the toilets to powder my nose .........


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahem ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ahem ^



We are trying not to encourage your Marmite addiction!


----------



## cesare (Feb 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Don't let button see that


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> So broing here with 30 mins to go that I had to go to the toilets to powder my nose .........



Careful there buddy, I did that once then spent 30 mins working at my desk before realising I had a big white nozzer for all to see. Luckily I didnt speak to anyone in that time but fuck me.......close one!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> Oh and have a nice holiday Ms T. Thailand and Cambodia are both ace. Going to Angkor Wat?



We are.  Can't wait!


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2010)

Get up there for sunrise. It's fucking awesome.


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I weed a little


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

come the FUCK on 5 o clock 

who's a cunt?


WE ARE!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2010)

NVP said:


>



Pah! Thats merely a sillouhette of a few carefully placed pinecones and a couple of dandelion clocks taken at close range in a field on some cheap cider! I could do better than that in my sleep!

Pah!

Did you hear me man? PAH!

Init soj. CUNCE


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2010)

Cunts ahoy... it's quarter to 5!

I'm off to get changed and cycle home in the, er sun?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Pah! Thats merely a sillouhette of a few carefully placed pinecones and a couple of dandelion clocks taken at close range in a field on some cheap cider! I could do better than that in my sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> Init soj. CUNCE



Fucking hell - it is an all!!!  You big cunting PONCE nvp 


as for that biddly bee - CUNT


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not gone yet, ya cunt... but I'm getting changed on work time not mine


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh well, that's allowed


ya cunt


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

Right you mahoosive bunch of cunts - I am OUTTA here!!

woohoo!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2010)

Right, off home to listen to Pete and Dud


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

Fuck this then.....


c 
u
n
t
s


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 26, 2010)

Been out for the first time today...siberian winds are upon us!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2010)

FUCKIN CUNTS IS IT? YA FUCKIN RADGE 

Fuck off


----------



## cesare (Feb 26, 2010)

Have a great weekend all!

Still working


----------



## vogonity (Feb 26, 2010)

On call this week, so: extra shifts this weekend, added-on hours after set shifts this week, general tiredness, lost sense of humour and boredom is my lot. More cash and time off also D) but right now, that's not helping.

I'd rather be shopping. I'm so bored, I'd rather go shopping. And I HATE fucking shopping.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 26, 2010)

vogonity said:


> On call this week, so: extra shifts this weekend, added-on hours after set shifts this week, general tiredness, lost sense of humour and boredom is my lot. More cash and time off also D) but right now, that's not helping.
> 
> I'd rather be shopping. I'm so bored, I'd rather go shopping. And I HATE fucking shopping.



Welcome to the drag.


----------



## vogonity (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you! Lovely to be here...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't normally drag of a Friday night, but as you're still working, solidarity must be shown

*left fist raised*


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2010)

oops

nearly forgot my manners then

CUNT


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2010)

Nearly home after a quick errand and some Northern Line delays. Been a dragger of a week and no mistake. Nice to see the Vogons arrive though


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2010)

no drag for me today - a lot of talking to folk but no work


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2010)

I HATE MY JOB
i just want to feel useful and that i'm doing good. not too much to ask is it?
oh, and over 30 grand a year


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> I HATE MY JOB


haha 

your life is vanishing down the toilet bowl of anomie


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Spill the beans Pickmans!!!!



never 

i have table manners


----------



## cesare (Feb 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> never
> 
> i have table manners


Don't be a cunt  I need to know what's going on


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> your life is vanishing down the toilet bowl of anomie



thanks for that
<pours another whisky>


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> I HATE MY JOB
> i just want to feel useful and that i'm doing good. not too much to ask is it?
> oh, and over 30 grand a year



ME TOO 

I should be in academia, the study of the psychedelic mindstate, introducing the beautiful future of managing perception and control of the unconscious. Merging historic understanding of forgotten states of awareness with modern psychology and new methods of scientific application.

I should have taken psychology, my old lady is a doctor in it. I know more about how the mind works on a psychedelic level than many who are in a position to use the knowledge, yet I cant use the knowledge I have without getting a degree in some sort of mind science, and I cant afford to do that......unless I gave up my social life and did an OU course (start doing courses OU, you'd get a shitload of students on the name alone. Advanced beard sporting for chaps about town?) which I cant do cos I love having fun too much.

But I dont even have a passion for that. Thats just something I could see myself making a change to the world in (as dreamy and unlikely as it is) I want to pump out fat fucking tunes to thousands of people. I've done that before but not doing the music I wanted so my heart wasnt in it and I didnt give a fuck really. Art I love but find myself distracted before finishing a piece.

Fuck this shit OU. We should start a consultancy service for peeps who want to learn cool with a capital FUNK. We'd make a killing and fill the clubs with slick ass motherfuckers who know how to disco like Prince on pills. What do you say man? Handlebars at the ready


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2010)

we could move to california and exploit people. be fake leary cosmonauts, urging trustafarians and movie stars to take ibogaine and soberly and cruelly laughing at the horrors they experience, whilst lighting cohiba behikes with fistfuls of dollars.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

Fuck I feel awful


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

In other news it is March and the year of the drag is a sixth of the way through. Those two months really flee by (rained by) for me, need some more sun and longer days quick. Oh well, coffee will help probably


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm up...bath is run...having first coffee...interview later in the ton of Edmon..(aka arse of the world)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

Late, late, late but late in the sun not the rain. Makes the day seem a lot better this sunshine thing! Lunches in park are suddenly less of a pipedream


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2010)

stayed in a pub near high wycombe at the weekend, had a drunken conversation with a fat man from hertfordshire

he liked doing charity walks, and was convinced that I was a decent fellow and would be joining him this summer on his west to east coast charity walk - I am not Ian fucking botham pal 

we then argued over the Terry/Bridge non-handskake, I told him I could understand why Bridge had not shaken Terry's hand - first time they had met since the shagging business hit the press, he said that what happened off the pitch stayed off the pitch, and then added



> "if you shagged my missus I would shake your hand afterwards"



he then shook my hand - seemed to think I had no idea what a handshake was 

however, the offer to shag his wife was very understanding of him, I was tempted to take him up on that generous offer, I mean, no comebacks, and his mrs was a sort 

he then added



> "and if I shagged your missus, you would shake my hand"



he then shook my hand again

I said 



> "I wouldn't shake your hand if you shagged my missus"



I mean, I have standards, I'd shake Johhny Depp's hand, Brad Pitt, George Clooney.

but a fat man from hertfordshire, no fucking way 

he had a big falling out with his missus anyway - she probably didn't like him pimping her out and that


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2010)

and

there might be a uni reunion in September, some people are trying to organise it on FB, I left there in 1988, there's talk of reforming a couple of bands (don't worry, I wasn't in any)   already there's one person who they don't want to come, who doesn't want to come anyway, they don't want him to come due to some Terry/Bridge scenario in 1988, apparently, there will be no shaking of hands on that one either

so, we have a load of forty somethings going back to our university town, getting pissed, what could possibly go wrong


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)

I've spent the weekend planning my next holiday despite not even having a job offer.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> I've spent the weekend planning my next holiday despite not even having a job offer.



Positive mental attitude!


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)

That's one way of looking at it! 

Good luck with the interview today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> Good luck with the interview today.



Thank you!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 1, 2010)

Morning fucksticks - busy so far, buying festie tickets, and answering the FUCKING phone non-cunting-stop 

Bhaaji - why do you feel awful?

Good luck Ru!

Top attitude there NVP!

fucking roll on hometime I say


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Thank you!



You gonna picture them naked?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2010)

Morning all.  

Good day for office politics.  My plan to stay late on Friday and get something finished to stop it being back heeled to me today to correct someone else's mistakes has worked


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Top attitude there NVP!



3 weeks in Greece. Last week in Sept, first two in Oct. I know which villa I'm staying in and everything. I'm not setting myself up for a fall, oh no.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)

Not sure about them, badgers. Bit well, PURPLE aren't they? The other thing I'd buy if I had any money in the world is some of these camping slippers that ringo was on about.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> Not sure about them, badgers. Bit well, PURPLE aren't they? The other thing I'd buy if I had any money in the world is some of these camping slippers that ringo was on about.



Not sure about the slippers either 

I have a white pair of those pumps already but they have seen better days now. The colour is a bit painful but they are so comfortable and £20 is a steal for that much retro cool chic bling


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2010)

Feeling ill 

Had a terrible cold yesterday which has receded a bit but now I feel sick, dizzy and tired. Am already planning an early getaway from work!


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not sure about the slippers either



Billy Bragg, poor taste in slippers, incorrect use of cheese and beans.

THE EVIDENCE IS MOUNTING, BADGERS!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Feeling ill
> 
> Had a terrible cold yesterday which has receded a bit but now I feel sick, dizzy and tired. Am already planning an early getaway from work!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> Not sure about them, badgers. Bit well, PURPLE aren't they? The other thing I'd buy if I had any money in the world is some of these camping slippers that ringo was on about.


I do quite want those ^ 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Feeling ill
> 
> Had a terrible cold yesterday which has receded a bit but now I feel sick, dizzy and tired. Am already planning an early getaway from work!


Rubbish quennie


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I do quite want those ^



As do all _cool _people, Bee. 

Get well soon Qoths. You've been through it a bit lately, eh?


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> They've sent my CV off and are making positive noises.





Rutita1 said:


> I have an interview on Monday....will wait unitl I get a job before buying a jetpack though.



I just had my 2 phone interviews with this company.
Phone interviews are scary.  Your nerves are amplified by the speaker 
I have no idea how I did.  Cross fingers...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks all 

One of the - many! - annoying things with MS is that any kind of infection or illness tends to makes my MS symptoms, especially fatigue, worse  

Still, at least my nose is unblocked today, not like yesterday when I was doing a very passable Darth Vader impersonation. Though given how red my nose and upper lip are I could do with a Vader helmet at the moment


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> As do all _cool _people, Bee.


£23.50 with free delivery... I wonder if they're a bit sweaty or not


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)

The women's ones are better than the men's. Does this make me a transvestite?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> The women's ones are better than the men's. Does this make me a transvestite?



Yes


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)

Ah. The camo ones are listed under 'Mens'. I feel comfortable with my sexuality again.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yes



Can I come to the clothes swap, Bee? I could do with some knickers.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> Can I come to the clothes swap, Bee? I could do with some knickers.



PM on way


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

Lunch people? 

The sun is shining nicely in SW18 and people are playing in the park


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> Can I come to the clothes swap, Bee? I could do with some knickers.


We don't swap knickers


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

No kind of 'clothes swap' then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2010)

I have my top on inside out. Doh!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have my top on inside out. Doh!





Need to go for a walk soon to wake myself up. 
Not sure what to get for lunch today, might go to the soopermarket


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2010)

lovely day out there


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2010)

It's not bad up here either, I thought I'd overslept this morning because it was so bright


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2010)

sweary Geordie man came in, and apologised for being lairy last week


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2010)

Good to hear there were no fookin' hammer incidents


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Good to hear there were no fookin' hammer incidents



that is always good news


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> sweary Geordie man came in, and apologised for being lairy last week



Did he say "I'm fookin' sorry"


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did he say "I'm fookin' sorry"



He didn't swear at all, which was a disappointment tbh


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2010)

He's clearly fookin' not a proper fookin' Geordie then


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> He's clearly fookin' not a proper fookin' Geordie then



he might have been ill


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> Not sure about them, badgers. Bit well, PURPLE aren't they? The other thing I'd buy if I had any money in the world is some of these camping slippers that ringo was on about.


the missus bought a blue pair recently and she loves them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2010)

2.30pm meeting.... boo


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2010)

Back....
Interview went well and I am sure if I want the job they tried to talk me into I could have it...However that is not the job which was advertised or what I want to do.  Comedy!!!


At least the sun is out though, that has really lifted my spirits.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Back....
> Interview went well and I am sure if I want the job they tried to talk me into I could have it...However that is not the job which was advertised or what I want to do.  Comedy!!!



 but  too.

If it's any consolation the job I'm going for isn't quite what I'd been led to believe, either. Probably got an interview Weds according to the agency. It'll have changed again by then no doubt.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2010)

Nearly into the last hour now


----------



## sojourner (Mar 1, 2010)

The bastards - Ru and NVP - you must be reet fucked off about that


I have been working my fucking arse off today!  Why?


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> The bastards - Ru and NVP - you must be reet fucked off about that



Not arsed either way tbh. Any job'll do right now.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2010)

home


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2010)

Only just left.
On the bus now.
Home by half six.
Asleep by nine I hope.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2010)

Loseday here again. 
Much to do today but the bed was warm and cozy. Have managed to swing almost a four day week with one late meeting on Friday which is good. Right, sarnies to be made and bus to catch.....


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2010)

guess I'll get dressed then


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2010)

On old faithful number 37, which is more of a sardine can than a bus today. Could be worse though, could be on the Northern Line!!!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn northern line 
Got the bus to Brixton, viccy line to Stockwell, got sent upstairs by police, no buses stopping as too full, walked to oval, 333 to kennington, waited for ages for a 133 which has not even got as far as elephant yet. 
I still have to get to London bridge, train and then another bus!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2010)

there were people YELLING on the bus this morning  luckily for my sanity they got off at their school early doors  and peace reared her beautiful head again


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2010)

Then the sodding 133 terminated at borough so walked to London bridge. 
Still not at work


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Damn northern line
> Got the bus to Brixton, viccy line to Stockwell, got sent upstairs by police, no buses stopping as too full, walked to oval, 333 to kennington, waited for ages for a 133 which has not even got as far as elephant yet.
> I still have to get to London bridge, train and then another bus!





kittyP said:


> Then the sodding 133 terminated at borough so walked to London bridge.
> Still not at work



not good


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

kinell kitty - journey from hell there


I am knackered today.  Insomnia's back , and whilst not the most severe it's been, it's still bad enough to leave me with only 4 hours kip.  I am an 8 hours a night girl.  I DEMAND SLEEP


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 2, 2010)

Poor Kitty!!!! 

In other news I am up...hard to get up today but the sun is out sooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

Very rubbish journey ms pants 

I had a really nice cycle in this morning

My shoulders seem to be getting tighter, and more achey... really don't know what I've done to them 

Still... tis a nice sunny day, and tomorrow is Wednesday.... I think we're on for a dragger today though!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2010)

Feeling a lot better today - though a bit sniffly and my nose is a lovely bright red


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2010)

Meeting now 
The guy I don't like is ill though so he is not here  

Weather is nice out and my thoughts were turning to sandals and sunglasses on the bus journey in.


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2010)

Interview tomorrow. In 'waste management'. Like Tony Soprano.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2010)

NVP said:


> Interview tomorrow. In 'waste management'. Like Tony Soprano.





I would like to do this too.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

NVP said:


> Interview tomorrow. In 'waste management'. Like Tony Soprano.



Oh fabulous 

When you walk in, say 'OOoooo' like they do on the Sopranos

Me and my lass do that quite a lot - still funny after 100 odd times


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice one on the interview NVP


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2010)

NVP said:


> Interview tomorrow. In 'waste management'. Like Tony Soprano.



Good luck 

I have never watched The Sopranos  so when I hear waste management I think of poo!

The boss is driving me mad here prevaracating over some work which should have been done a month ago. I may have to kill her. It would be only fair to those customers who are waiting for an answer


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> When you walk in, say 'OOoooo' like they do on the Sopranos
> 
> Me and my lass do that quite a lot - still funny after 100 odd times



I'm hoping that after a while they'll go 'Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, there he is.' 

Given my first name begins with a T I could legitimately get them to call me me 'T', too.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm hoping that after a while they'll go 'Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, there he is.'
> 
> Given my first name begins with a T I could legitimately get them to call me me 'T', too.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm going to Maidenhead for the latter part of this week on training. I dont even quite know where it is or what its like there. Anybody?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I'm going to Maidenhead for the latter part of this week on training. I dont even quite know where it is or what its like there. Anybody?



I live there!! It is in Berkshire, in the Royal Borough of Windsor and Maidenhead.

It's okay, a fairly bog standard middle/upper middle class commuter town I suppose, the town centre is a bit shit tbh but the down by river and the surrounding countryside are really lovely. 

Where will you be based?

here are links to the council, the local paper and the wiki page

http://www.rbwm.gov.uk/
http://www.maidenhead-advertiser.co.uk/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maidenhead


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm hoping that after a while they'll go 'Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, there he is.'
> 
> Given my first name begins with a T I could legitimately get them to call me me 'T', too.



Tarquin


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2010)

Correct.


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2010)

While we're on the subject of names, I came across this gem from Stephen Fry recently. Those of you that know me will know that I have long held the belief that everyone called 'Jamie' is a complete twat. It's reassuring to know that Mr Fry agrees with me:



> “Good lad, Jamie!”
> Oh, there was always a Jamie, a good-lad-Jamie, a neat, nippy, darty, agile scrum-halfy Jamie. Jamie could swarm up ropes like an Arthur Ransome hero, he could fly up window frames, leap vaulting horses, flip elegant underwater turns at the end of each lap of the pool, somersault backwards and forwards off the trapeze and spring back up with his neat little buttocks twinkling and winking with fitness and firmness and cute little Jamieness. _Cunt_.





From 'Moab Is My Washpot'.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2010)

Lunch time soon then? 

Bank, post office, charity shop and then soopermarket for me!! 
Fun never stops here


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

NVP said:


> Given my first name begins with a T I could legitimately get them to call me me 'T', too.





marty21 said:


> Tarquin





NVP said:


> Correct.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>



we always knew really


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2010)

The VP in NVP stands for Volpierre-Pierrot.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I live there!! It is in Berkshire, in the Royal Borough of Windsor and Maidenhead.
> 
> It's okay, a fairly bog standard middle/upper middle class commuter town I suppose, the town centre is a bit shit tbh but the down by river and the surrounding countryside are really lovely.
> 
> ...




Nice one! I'll peruse that at my leisure and be sure to visit your many fine establishments and attractions while I'm there. Wont be driving, need to find a central hotel.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

NVP said:


> The VP in NVP stands for Volpierre-Pierrot.



Pierrot?










I'm too stupid for this thread


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Nice one! I'll peruse that at my leisure and be sure to visit your many *fine establishments and attractions* while I'm there. Wont be driving, need to find a central hotel.



Erm....not that many of them in central Maidenhead sadly 

The Hand and Flowers is a decent pub and The Bear, which has just re-opened as a Wetherspoons, is quite nice and has some local ale on. The Bell (I think it is The Bell) just opposite the station is not bad for a pint. Boulters Lock Inn is further out of the centre and a bit expensive but has lovely views over the river and the food ain't bad.

Jonathans is a very nice Italian restaurant at the bottom of town, don't rate any of the Indian restaurants in town sadly - either too expensive or not good enough foodwise. The George, outside Maidenhead in Holyport, does good food and, my favourite, Heston Blumenthal's pub The Hinds Head in Bray is fantastic but you are talking £50.00 plus a head for a meal.

Not sure about hotels in the centre - they are building a Travelodge opposite the station but not sure if it is open yet otherwise there is a Holiday Inn on the outskirts of town or a couple of other guest houses around the Boyn Hill area which is a 10/15 minute walk to the High Street. Not sure what any are like though.

Oh and the Town Hall doubled as the front of the hospital in "Carry on Doctor" - my favourite Maidenhead fact


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2010)

Made it in to work by 10. 
Just had a very nice lunch and smoke in the sun shine


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

NVP said:


> While we're on the subject of names, I came across this gem from Stephen Fry recently. Those of you that know me will know that I have long held the belief that everyone called 'Jamie' is a complete twat. It's reassuring to know that Mr Fry agrees with me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 hehe - excellent


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2010)

Back to desk 

It is hot out there. 
Not hot enough for just a shirt but my winter coat was too hot


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 2, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Wont be driving, need to find a central hotel.


 
Doode thats got messy written all over it


----------



## Yetman (Mar 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm....not that many of them in central Maidenhead sadly
> 
> The Hand and Flowers is a decent pub and The Bear, which has just re-opened as a Wetherspoons, is quite nice and has some local ale on. The Bell (I think it is The Bell) just opposite the station is not bad for a pint. Boulters Lock Inn is further out of the centre and a bit expensive but has lovely views over the river and the food ain't bad.
> 
> ...



Brilliant. Wetherspoons have wifi as well so I can see myself working from there for a few pints worth before dropping the lappy back at the hotel and heading off into the centre to check out the local broads and hustler scene.

Messy Nice?! Me?! In a Sid James mask all drunk and standing in the middle of the road outside the town hall shouting nonsense at random passers by? Never. I do all that sort of thing in a fine upstanding and gentlemanly manner I'll have you know. I shall be in a suit, you see


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Brilliant. Wetherspoons have wifi as well so I can see myself working from there for a few pints worth before dropping the lappy back at the hotel and heading off into the centre to check out the local broads and hustler scene.
> 
> Messy Nice?! Me?! In a Sid James mask all drunk and standing in the middle of the road outside the town hall shouting nonsense at random passers by? Never. I do all that sort of thing in a fine upstanding and gentlemanly manner I'll have you know. I shall be in a suit, you see



There is a lap dancing club (The Honey Pot)  Oh and a second Wetherspoons (well a Lloyds No 1 Bar but same dog...) just nearby to it!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 2, 2010)

Excellent news. What are the hussies like in this Honey Pot establishment Queeny? They sound delectable. Please let them know I shall be coming to town and to lay on their finest display in preparation for my arrival


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Excellent news. What are the hussies like in this Honey Pot establishment Queeny? They sound delectable. Please let them know I shall be coming to town and to lay on their finest display in preparation for my arrival



Sadly we have yet to sample the delights of The Honey Pot but as you can see it is very salubrious


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2010)

Blacked-out windows always say 'classy' to me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 2, 2010)

jebus, back to work and it's been non-stop so far, still catching up with outstanding emails, meetings a go-go, i need another holiday...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2010)

Another two threads on ignore now


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2010)

Tuesday's golden hour is upon us


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2010)

I've sussed who your nemesis is now, I reckon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Tuesday's golden shower is upon us



Fixed it for you


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fixed it for you



*ducks*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fixed it for you



sure makes Tuesday exciting


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2010)

NVP said:


> I've sussed who your nemesis is now, I reckon.



Code Red


----------



## Yetman (Mar 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sadly we have yet to sample the delights of The Honey Pot but as you can see it is very salubrious



Dunno that looks a bit upmarket for me. I always like a touch of class but I dont like to be out of my league....I mean, I can knock shoulders with the best of them but even I have my limits on how much pretentiousness I can stomach.

It does say bar though, so could pop in for a drink or two


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Code Red



 The one in general isn't so bad - haven't really bothered with the other


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

I really like the colour scheme on the titty bar.  Garish?  I like to think of it as eye-catching instead. 


I have been fucking busy again!  This is just not on.  I did find time to take a stroll in the sunshine though (SMELL THAT FUCKING SPRING IN THE AIR WOOOOOOO), and bought loads of fruit that I haven't really tried before.  Still getting my head round fruit.  Still not fond of it.


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Code Red



*Nods*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2010)

very close to getting on the happy bus to the happy house


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm off on my happy bike 

pip pip.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

pip pip ya cunt


I think my belly is going to implode I'm THAT hungy


----------



## cesare (Mar 2, 2010)

Spent most of the day out your way Q, nice trip out of the smoke to see a new client.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 2, 2010)

6 million things to do. House full of couches and one last box of unpacked shit, am about to go to a strange old ladies house to try and buy a bookcase off her. I can tell by the sound of her tone of email she's going to offer me biscuits, and that I must refuse them. Otherwise I can see me having to off the bitch like I did with that old hag who lived in that shithole in the woods. Well, she managed to eat my sister, but collateral is collateral. Luckily for this one she took the initiative of leaving a trail of breadcrumbs for me to follow to find home, but what a fucking stupid idea that was eh, leaving breadcrumbs as a means of finding your way back out of a thicket of woods what with birds and other breadcrumb loving critters about. Still, a great day out was had by all except the witch and my sister. Got to feed some wildlife as well which always invokes a great sense of wellbeing


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2010)

there was a flash car parked on the estate , a merc or a beamer, looked new, it had a personalised reg, "destiny" , their destiny was to end up on a run down, crime ridden, inner London estate ? ...bummer


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2010)

Expecting a long drag tomorrow.  Just got in a little while ago after seeing a car burst into flames on the motorway.  Some tit had flipped his car on a slip road and done a runner.  Shit photo, but I didn't fancy getting any closer.  It went bang not long after I took this.





Then I got a flat battery cos I'd left my lights on, but instinctively took they key out when getting out of the car while on the phone to the police, so had to call the AA


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

Blimey neon, long trip home! 

Today is cake day... i'm hoping this will make the day go quickly.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Expecting a long drag tomorrow.  Just got in a little while ago after seeing a car burst into flames on the motorway.  Some tit had flipped his car on a slip road and done a runner.  Shit photo, but I didn't fancy getting any closer.  It went bang not long after I took this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not good, I saw a car on fire on the motorway once (M25) they do look spectacular at night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2010)

Working at home today - which I'm pleased about as I am still feeling a bit rough.

However I am still excited about there being toast and marmalade being given out free at Paddington Station last night. AND a giant sized Paddington Bear. W00t!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home today - which I'm pleased about as I am still feeling a bit rough.
> 
> However I am still excited about there being toast and marmalade being given out free at Paddington Station last night. AND a giant sized Paddington Bear. W00t!



they've been giving out Marmite bars at Liverpool St Station the last few days, I've had a couple and I want more of them, they are lovely!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2010)

Late


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Late



overslept? trains kaput?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they've been giving out Marmite bars at Liverpool St Station the last few days, I've had a couple and I want more of them, they are lovely!



Oooh nom!!

I was quite pathetic last night - I saw the stall, realised what they were giving out, squealed "MARMALADE!!" (I love marmalade), realised I had squealed it rather loudly so grabbed a piece and scuttled off


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh nom!!
> 
> I was quite pathetic last night - I saw the stall, realised what they were giving out, squealed "MARMALADE!!" (I love marmalade), realised I had squealed it rather loudly so grabbed a piece and scuttled off



I wanted more than one, but they gave me a leaflet and one bar, I want no leaflets and multiple bars, I mean, who needs a leaflet about a marmite bar ffs 

having eaten the two I have had for free so far, I have 2 leaflets, and no marmite bars


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> However I am still excited about there being toast and marmalade being given out free at Paddington Station last night. AND a giant sized Paddington Bear. W00t!


That is pretty exciting! This is the only reason I don't like cycling in... I miss all the free stuff


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

toast and marmalade, yes; toast and marmite, yes;toast and bovril, yes yes yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not good, I saw a car on fire on the motorway once (M25) they do look spectacular at night



Yeah, was quite interesting to see it first hand.  I'm intrigued to find out what happened, cos the occupants fucked off sharpish in another car.  Maybe it'll appear on the news later.

Also got a visit from the sniffer dog (an Alsation just about sat on my knee) while on the phone to the AA.  Fortunately it wasn't in attack mode 

All this talk of marmalade and marmite has made me hungry now.  I'll ave to make do with a banana.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

How come you fucking Southerners get free food at stations?  You're all loaded aren't you? You don't need free stuff 


Anyway, morning you bloody scavengers.  If anyone has any recommendations for footpumps, see my thread in transport. Ta.  Free jam butty to the best recommendation


----------



## cesare (Mar 3, 2010)

No Paddington Bear or marmalade when I was at Paddington station yesterday  *sob*


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> How come you fucking Southerners get free food at stations?  You're all loaded aren't you? You don't need free stuff


Yeh, we all sleep on beds of fucking money 

Maybe it's because we have more stations than you love


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> No Paddington Bear or marmalade when I was at Paddington station yesterday  *sob*



 This was about 5.00pm. Maybe they had run out but I only had one piece ....honest!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yeh, we all sleep on beds of fucking money


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


Don't you have basements like that up north?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Maybe it's because we have more stations than you love



Wow, stunning logic there Bee 




more stations = free food


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

More people = more stations = more places to give away free food 

I dunno, I never get any free food!


----------



## cesare (Mar 3, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This was about 5.00pm. Maybe they had run out but I only had one piece ....honest!



I was two hours too early, bah!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't you have basements like that up north?



The ones up here are just full of stotties and brown ale


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> More people = more stations = more places to give away free food
> 
> I dunno, I never get any free food!



Nah - it's a shit defence and you know it 


In other news, I have just had my first ever yellow plum (shut it yetty, if you see this ), and it was surprisingly really nice!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Nah - it's a shit defence and you know it
> In other news, I have just had my first ever yellow plum (shut it yetty, if you see this ), and it was surprisingly really nice!



You can gobble whatever colour plums you like my love


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

*fucking hurls*


you cunt


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Nah - it's a shit defence and you know it
> 
> 
> In other news, I have just had my first ever yellow plum (shut it yetty, if you see this ), and it was surprisingly really nice!



Give free stuff out at several busy stations and thousands of people will sample that free stuff and out of those thousands,  a fair few will buy it when they stop giving it away. Give free stuff out to stations where fewer people go, less people likely to buy the stuff 

Serious answer is serious


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2010)

I used to enjoy the occasional free brekkie when I worked in london. They were giving out some dead posh soup at Victoria once.

Just back from me interview. How did it go? Fucked if I know, frankly. Didn't waffle too much this time, interviewer was a decent enough bloke. Quite fancy this job disposing of bodies now tbh.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 3, 2010)

G'luck with the job NVP 

Morning all/


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Give free stuff out at several busy stations and thousands of people will sample that free stuff and out of those thousands,  a fair few will buy it when they stop giving it away. Give free stuff out to stations where fewer people go, less people likely to buy the stuff
> 
> Serious answer is serious



We have busy stations!  Fucking Lime St!  Fucking Manchester!  Fucking Wigan!!

All we get is sniffer dogs


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> I used to enjoy the occasional free brekkie when I worked in london. They were giving out some dead posh soup at Victoria once.
> 
> Just back from me interview. How did it go? Fucked if I know, frankly. Didn't waffle too much this time, interviewer was a decent enough bloke. Quite fancy this job disposing of bodies now tbh.



Did they say when you'd hear back from them?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> We have busy stations!  Fucking Lime St!  Fucking Manchester!  Fucking Wigan!!
> 
> All we get is sniffer dogs



They never do the free stuff there?  They might do,you drive in don't you?  So I put it to you that you are never at the busy stations at rush hour, so they might be giving out free stuff anyway and you are never there to see it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2010)

Busy


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> We have busy stations!  Fucking Lime St!  Fucking Manchester!  Fucking Wigan!!
> 
> All we get is sniffer dogs



Dunno if it still happens, but they used to give stuff away at Newcastle station.  I seem to remember some chocolate bar was trialled up here during my college days.  Can't recall the name of it now though, so it can't have been that good


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> They never do the free stuff there?  They might do,you drive in don't you?  So I put it to you that you are never at the busy stations at rush hour, so they might be giving out free stuff anyway and you are never there to see it.



No, I have never seen them do free stuff there.

I drive now, but I didn't for years, and used Lime St almost daily for 3 years - and at rush hour times.  Wigan I go to occasionally, but it's a big leg-change station for loads of journeys and never seen anything there, and Manchester also used the 3 stations occasionally and again never seen free food

It's just the Southerners doing what they do best - being ponces


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> No, I have never seen them do free stuff there.
> 
> I drive now, but I didn't for years, and used Lime St almost daily for 3 years - and at rush hour times.  Wigan I go to occasionally, but it's a big leg-change station for loads of journeys and never seen anything there, and Manchester also used the 3 stations occasionally and again never seen free food
> 
> It's just the Southerners doing what they do best - being ponces



Fair point we are most excellent at being Ponces


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> All we get is sniffer dogs



So you get free sniffs from cute dogs?


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Did they say when you'd hear back from them?



Should know later today. Everyone keep yer fingers crossed, please.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

*crosses finger, legs and toes*


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2010)

Sniffer dogs.......shit.........forgot about that. Are they all over the shop in London now? I had to make a right maneuver last time I was there when I spotted a couple in the station as I was coming up the escalators. Fuck that shit. I'll have none of it. I'll threaten them complaints of harrassment and racial prejudice, that will soon put their plans to bed and see them off with their tails between their legs


----------



## cesare (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck NVP!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck NVP 

Finished my work, had a walk into Maidenhead for more cold medicine - plus a bonus cardie from a chariry shop and a top/dress thing from New Look sale  - now back home and comtemplating lunch


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2010)

Lunch


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

Last lunch of your early thirties?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> I was two hours too early, bah!



haha


----------



## cesare (Mar 3, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



rassnfrassnsassnich

I've just spent 2 hours installing Windows updates cos my gmail wasn't working


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> Should know later today. Everyone keep yer fingers crossed, please.



It's really hard to type with my fingers crossed, so I have my legs crossed instead 

g'luck


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 3, 2010)

Feeling really slugish so went for a 3.5 mile at lunchtime, now feeling, well, ...... sluggish but I now have a reason, keep it going until 4 then I am offski


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

Fruit update:  these pears are really nice!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

*awaits yetman*


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck NVP.

I have another interview for Monday too....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Last lunch of your early thirties?



I had never thought of this factor


----------



## vogonity (Mar 3, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I have another interview for Monday too....



Good luck to yer!


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2010)

RING ME YOU FUCKERS! I'M DOING ME NUT HERE !!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

What's your number? 

(sorry)


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't! You'll only get me hopes up!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2010)

Closer people, closer


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

Still nowt then I take it NVP


I want chips so badly right now.  Big fat chips, loads of salt and vinegar, and a big dollop of mayo.   rarrrrrrr


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2010)

"I'm in the waste management business."


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2010)

What news, losers?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> "I'm in the waste management business."


hehehe... nice one 

Now go get your wife to make you some ziti


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2010)

A draining day but a good outcome. I can finally *BUY STUFF* again. 

Gonna start off with a pair of them slippers. Don't tell me I don't know how to fucking celebrate!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> A draining day but a good outcome. I can finally *BUY STUFF* again.
> 
> Gonna start off with a pair of them slippers. Don't tell me I don't know how to fucking celebrate!



You just got a job? *high five*


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2010)

Aye, been on the rock an roll all that time you were away, Stella. Fucking nightmare tbh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> Aye, been on the rock an roll all that time you were away, Stella. Fucking nightmare tbh.



God, I bet  I was actually only on the rock for 6 weeks but being over Xmas it felt a looooooot loooooooonger. Am OK now though, thank god, and so are you 

Ruti next.


----------



## cesare (Mar 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What news, losers?



Lured you back


----------



## cesare (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> A draining day but a good outcome. I can finally *BUY STUFF* again.
> 
> Gonna start off with a pair of them slippers. Don't tell me I don't know how to fucking celebrate!



Hurray! Congrats!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ruti next.




How was your holiday in Looming?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice one NVP!! 

In other news I am off


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> "I'm in the waste management business."



*cracks open the champagne*


fucking EYYYYYYY there he is


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> "I'm in the waste management business."



Excellent

I've been busy all after afternoon , leaks , leaks, leaks, fuckers leaving their taps running in a blocked sink <shakes fist> 

and stella returns ?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

oh and hello stella - you got some work done finally then?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> oh and hello stella - you got some work done finally then?



  she's been all over FB like a rash , ALL THE TIME !!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats and welcomes and stuffs 

Off in 5


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be off again soon.

Some of us has two jobs


----------



## the button (Mar 3, 2010)

Meeting a client at 5.15. What sort of lunatic wants to hold a meeting at 5.15?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> "I'm in the waste management business."



Well done NVP - really pleased for you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What news, losers?



Oh so you're back then 

*secretly does little jig of joy*


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  Me sis has just turned up with a bottle of decent red for me so I'm gonna neck that and generally feel that all's well with the world again, if you don't mind.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> Thanks everyone.  Me sis has just turned up with a bottle of decent red for me so I'm gonna neck that and generally feel that all's well with the world again, if you don't mind.


right on boy, that's handsome news for ee, well done


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> Thanks everyone.  Me sis has just turned up with a bottle of decent red for me so I'm gonna neck that and generally feel that all's well with the world again, if you don't mind.



is it permanent or temporary? and will the wedge fund a nice holiday? (that's the most important question obvs)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 3, 2010)

still here 

new phone system went bananas with night service, think it's fixed but probably still here for next half hour at least......


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is it permanent or temporary? and will the wedge fund a nice holiday? (that's the most important question obvs)



6 month contract with possibility of an extension. A small holiday *may* be possible.


----------



## cesare (Mar 3, 2010)

I've just sorted out my desk


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 3, 2010)

still here


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2010)

Friday Eve rolls around and the sniff of the weekend vibe. Today is nearly my Friday though with a couple of midday meetings tomorrow starting late and finishing early. 

Pub in five hours


----------



## cesare (Mar 4, 2010)

Busy day ahead, though it seems easier with a tidy desk


----------



## Voley (Mar 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Friday Eve rolls around and the sniff of the weekend vibe. Today is nearly my Friday though with a couple of midday meetings tomorrow starting late and finishing early.
> 
> Pub in five hours



Working on your birthday, mate? That's a bit shit innit?


----------



## cesare (Mar 4, 2010)

Badgers' birthday  Pity to have to work, but you can get to the pub at lunchtime I hope ...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheers guys  



NVP said:


> Working on your birthday, mate? That's a bit shit innit?



Normally work on the old birthday although it is not hard graft. 



cesare said:


> Badgers' birthday  Pity to have to work, but you can get to the pub at lunchtime I hope ...



Pub at 12:30 (ish) for a solid 2 (ish) hours stint involving red meat and pints of ale. 
Then aiming to be out the door for about 16:30 (ish) today, so all in all not an awful day  



Badgers said:


> Pub in five hours



3 hours now ^ ^


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2010)

2 hours 52


----------



## cesare (Mar 4, 2010)

Doesn't sound too bad for birthday drag Badgers


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey hey happy birthday bhaaaji baby  

Paulie - you get it sorted in the end?  New comms/phone systems - golden rule is that they will ALWAYS fuck up. I love them me 


anyway - yeh - morning and that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2010)

Morning all.

Cunt boss is off tomorrow, so it's an early start to the weekend


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

a happy dragger's birthday Mr Badger sir!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2010)

What luck, neon 

HB Badge, done you in the birthday forum.

*stretches*

God, it's weird to be back


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What luck, neon
> 
> HB Badge, done you in the birthday forum.
> 
> ...



things have changed in your absence young warrior, dark forces are building


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> things have changed in your absence young warrior, dark forces are building



What, where? Are you just quoting that film that boys quote?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What, where? Are you just quoting that film that boys quote?



there have been several red alerts , we need to keep vigilant


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> there have been several red alerts , we need to keep vigilant



Yeh

Or we could just set stella on the attack, with her no-nonsense approach


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh
> 
> Or we could just set stella on the attack, with her no-nonsense approach



unleash the forces of hell?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2010)

What's going on? Appraise me. Let's huddle for a briefing. No... bit closer.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> unleash the forces of hell?



Break out the (fookin') hammers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, have your laughings.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2010)

Morning all -and a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Badgers .

Only popped in briefly as I am not well  I haz a nasal infection (due to cold) which meant my nose was totally blocked and I couldn't breathe well in the night so spent a good part of it sitting on the sofa because if I lay down I thought I was going to choke. Mind you those 5 hours of sofa dweling means that my Mario Kart stats are off the chart!

Have just been to the docs and got a prescription for a nasal spray and now am heading off to bed to recoup the sleep I lost last night. Blockage is a bit better today so am hoping I can at least lay down. And dream of kittens or naked chests or summat!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2010)

Hah, good news on Mario, Qoths  Bad news on nez probs tho 

I had a cold over the weekend and now my lips are a bit sore from mouth-breathing for days


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Hah, good news on Mario, Qoths  Bad news on nez probs tho
> 
> I had a cold over the weekend and now my lips are a bit sore from mouth-breathing for days



Horrid isn't it - I have a bit of a crusty nose too from endless moist nose/tissue interface etc... 

Most is normally a word I rather like...but not in these circumstances. Right must go to bed or else! Laters


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2010)

happy dragging birthday badgers, treat yourself to a pint or 3 i reckon 


sojourner said:


> Paulie - you get it sorted in the end?  New comms/phone systems - golden rule is that they will ALWAYS fuck up. I love them me


not sure yet, might have to do another late night next weds to see whappen.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm meant to be reading 2 proposals that are each 50 odd pages long... but can't concentrate. I've got a job app to fill in at the weekend, but starting to think about maybe taking a completely different direction. Argh


----------



## Voley (Mar 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm meant to be reading 2 proposals that are each 50 odd pages long... but can't concentrate.



Excessive. Most people keep it to 'Will you marry me?' I'd turn them down if I were you, Bee. They'll bend your bloody ear off all the time if you get hitched.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> Excessive. Most people keep it to 'Will you marry me?' I'd turn them down if I were you, Bee. They'll bend your bloody ear off all the time if you get hitched.



If they are competing proposals then it might be worth while seeing the size of the dowry


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2010)

Lunch


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2010)

Heh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that pic of self?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> Excessive. Most people keep it to 'Will you marry me?' I'd turn them down if I were you, Bee. They'll bend your bloody ear off all the time if you get hitched.


I've got to pick one


----------



## Voley (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

ah, Thursday afternoon   the week is almost done


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2010)

Good lunch. Managed to get out into the sun for a bit, even if it was just to buy some cat food (for the cat, not my lunch)


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

2.18 already

ahhhh

think I might go for a stroll in the sunshine in a bit and pick up a nice bottle of red while I'm there.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2010)

Pub still


----------



## Voley (Mar 4, 2010)

Excellent work Badgers 

In other news one of my other agencies are putting me forward for another admin job. It's like waiting for a bus this temping lark - you wait half an hour then two come along at once.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pub still



cunt



NVP said:


> In other news one of my other agencies are putting me forward for another admin job. It's like waiting for a bus this temping lark - you wait half an hour then two come along at once.



oooOOooo  you'll have jobs comin out your ears!


----------



## Voley (Mar 4, 2010)

Good to have a fall-back position if the one I've been offered goes tits up like the last one did. The agency won't tell me who this company is but it's shift-work. Either 6am till 2pm or 2 till 7 and a bit of Saturday work. Think I'd prefer the early start. Getting up at 5am would be a bitch but getting out the door at 2 would be cool. Anyhow, the one I've been offered is a straight 9-5 deal so that'll probably win.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

Never done shift work but yeh if I had to pick one, it'd be the early one - completely justifies afternoon drinking, as if we needed any justification!

speaking of which - time I popped out for that booze!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 4, 2010)

Resonable day today managed to slope off to the gym without anyone noticing  leaving at 4pm today and will stop off at my local for a swift one and quick read of the newspaper ....... yeah today is alright ....


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

I am currently deep-throating a huge banana and thinking of Yetty




just thought I'd get in first


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I am currently deep-throating a huge banana and thinking of Yetty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Like your style, you cant eat a banana any other way ... our man Yets is living it up large in Maidenhead, giving it large no doubt, prolly in the honey pot


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeh, well the fucker always twists my fruit consumption to his own disgusting ends so I thought I'd get in there first

But he's away you say?  Double cunt


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I am currently deep-throating a huge banana and thinking of Yetty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he will be very happy to hear that


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

heh

well, red wine has been purchased, daughter is back late due to romancing the latest potential squeeze, so I shall be enjoying a little peace and quiet when I get in


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2010)

sounds like a good un to me sojjy. quite fancy a couple of jars in the local hostelry myself.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

Be rude not to paulie, given its Thursday like


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2010)

well that's what i thought, landlord would be getting the right hump with me otherwise


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2010)

Pub from 12:15 till 16:30 and then asleep on the tube. Wake up at Morden and then back to Dalston for Chumbawamba which was excellent. Home now and the head is messy


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pub from 12:15 till 16:30 and then asleep on the tube. Wake up at Morden and then back to Dalston for Chumbawamba which was excellent. Home now and the head is messy



you were in Hackney?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> you were in Hackney?



I think so


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think so





still Morden to Hackney and back down to Brixton is a helluva trip


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Attention


It's Friday !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2010)

Has hangover. 
Gonna be late. 
Don't care. 
Busy day tho. 
Friday.


----------



## cesare (Mar 5, 2010)

Mornin! Good sleeps and out for lunch later.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 5, 2010)

Morning morning morning ...... easy day today folks, off to the pub at lunchtime then out of here at 4pm .......
Just had breakfast a cup of splosh and a toasted teacake so I am ready to rumble


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't like 'stella looms', I'd prefer to hove, if it's alright with you


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pub from 12:15 till 16:30 and then asleep on the tube. Wake up at Morden and then back to Dalston





Bloke I used to work with was terrible for that. He commuted from Milton Keynes and regularly missed his stop. Consequently he was a regular customer of a hotel near Birmingham New Street. Another fella I worked with commuted from Reading. He went on the piss after work one Friday and woke up in Exeter. 

I'm fairly hungover today, too, as it goes. Gotta see the dole today for what I hope will be my last signing-on for a long time, though, so that's a cheery thought. I'm looking forward to this weekend, too. I don't feel like I have to account for every penny now I've got the job offer.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 5, 2010)

NVP said:


> Bloke I used to work with was terrible for that. He commuted from Milton Keynes and regularly missed his stop. Consequently he was a regular customer of a hotel near Birmingham New Street. Another fella I worked with commuted from Reading. He went on the piss after work one Friday and woke up in Exeter.
> 
> I'm fairly hungover today, too, as it goes. Gotta see the dole today for what I hope will be my last signing-on for a long time, though, so that's a cheery thought. I'm looking forward to this weekend, too. I don't feel like I have to account for every penny now I've got the job offer.


 
Yeah I used to fall asleep on the train so I used walk up and down the carriagea all night, thats a hell of a lot of walking on a 1 hour train trip


----------



## vogonity (Mar 5, 2010)

Getting through this vile work day by planning after-work shopping for my 40th birthday do, looking for other jobs and being grumpy.

I hate my job and I want to leave. That is all.

Good luck to anyone who has an interview soon.


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Yeah I used to fall asleep on the train so I used walk up and down the carriagea all night, thats a hell of a lot of walking on a 1 hour train trip



Sort of defeats the object a bit, doesn't it?


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 5, 2010)

urgh - I've got a job interview on Monday but it means missing a day's freelance work and I'm not sure it's worth it because I'm not sure I want the job that much. Will ring and see if they can reschedule.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2010)

No drag for me today as we are off to Yorkshire for thw weekend to see my folks.

Slept a lot yesterday so feel a little better but very snotty. Yuk


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't like 'stella looms', I'd prefer to hove, if it's alright with you



Hove? D'ya mean hover?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 5, 2010)

I have made some changes to the tags....

Happy Friday all....am having coffee and need to get to the library to study.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2010)

I used to be a regular sleeper on trains, particularly after 'over refreshing' lived in Southfields, woke up in Wimbledon a lot (2 stops) or Morden if I used the Northern Line (taxi) in Golders Green, I regularly saw Edgware station (taxi) now in Clapton, I know where the taxi rank is at Chingford Station, and just to mix up transport, I sleep on the bus to, to Walthamstow or Hackney Wick - taxis are usually under a tenner, and the taxi drivers are usually very chirpy, telling you about the other muppets they've had to take home after falling asleep 

it's a skill, I once slept all the way from Whitechapel to Finsbury Park and back again, that was a good sleep


----------



## cesare (Mar 5, 2010)

Mmm coffee and crumpets. I once woke up in Stratford on the last train


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I used to be a regular sleeper on trains, particularly after 'over refreshing' lived in Southfields, woke up in Wimbledon a lot (2 stops) or Morden if I used the Northern Line (taxi) in Golders Green, I regularly saw Edgware station (taxi) now in Clapton, I know where the taxi rank is at Chingford Station, and just to mix up transport, I sleep on the bus to, to Walthamstow or Hackney Wick - taxis are usually under a tenner, and the taxi drivers are usually very chirpy, telling you about the other muppets they've had to take home after falling asleep
> 
> it's a skill, I once slept all the way from Whitechapel to Finsbury Park and back again, that was a good sleep



My brother's quite good at it, too. He once came back from central london and luckily woke up at the right place in brixton. Excellent he thought only to realise the bus was on the other side of the road, heading back into town. He'd been right out to the bus station at the end of the line and was on the way back.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I have made some changes to the tags....
> 
> Happy Friday all....am having coffee and need to get to the library to study.



http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/heave I meant it in the sense of hoving into view, over the horizon type-deal.



I once read a very beautiful story on b3ta about a pissed someone spending all night going back and forth between Victoria and Brighton


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/heave I meant it in the sense of hoving into view, over the horizon type-deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I once read a very beautiful story on b3ta about a pissed someone spending all night going back and forth between Victoria and Brighton



Yeah, yeah but what about your new tag?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah, yeah but what about your new tag?



Just seems like tempting fate really


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2010)

Ow ow ow ow.....&hellip;

Great gig last night. Got new CD and new t-shirt and hangover. Venue was good (passing clouds I think) and we drunk them out of cider early on. 

Just woken up and coffee number two is helping but no work happening till midday it seems. Me and Lil are happy on the sofa watching Mitch Hedberg and contemplating some lunch


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I used to be a regular sleeper on trains, particularly after 'over refreshing' lived in Southfields, woke up in Wimbledon a lot (2 stops) or Morden if I used the Northern Line (taxi) in Golders Green, I regularly saw Edgware station (taxi) now in Clapton, I know where the taxi rank is at Chingford Station, and just to mix up transport, I sleep on the bus to, to Walthamstow or Hackney Wick - taxis are usually under a tenner, and the taxi drivers are usually very chirpy, telling you about the other muppets they've had to take home after falling asleep
> 
> it's a skill, I once slept all the way from Whitechapel to Finsbury Park and back again, that was a good sleep


 
Yeah I am mustard at it as well Bro, I used to live in Farnborough in Hampshire and my best was catching a train from waterloo, I fell asleep and was woken my a conductor, I said oh right we are in Farnborough already, he said farnborough mate, we have been down to Southampton turned around and your now in the sidings outside Wimbledon,

By then has sobered up and was right as rain


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks rubbish


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Looks rubbish





What['s your dual nationality Bee? Forrin


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2010)

Aye, half Engerlish, half forrin


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Aye, half Engerlish, half forrin



Well, that's an unsatisfactory answer


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Mar 5, 2010)

Paid bills, done some ET stuff, and started on a compromise agreement. Just found out my cousin's had her baby - 7lb 12oz and they're calling him Bleddyn  Forceps so a bit bruised, bless him.

Right, shower then out to lunch ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> Paid bills, *done some **ET stuff*, and started on a compromise agreement. Just found out my cousin's had her baby - 7lb 12oz and they're calling him Bleddyn  Forceps so a bit bruised, bless him.
> 
> Right, shower then out to lunch ...


phoned home?


----------



## cesare (Mar 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> phoned home?



Heh  Actually, home phoned me to tell me about baby 

Tribunal innit ...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2010)

Mornin all!  Been busy training the daughter this morning, and thank christ she was more alert than last time (was pretty much sleep walking last time ).  Just sent her off home and so it's time for me to do some wor...fucking about 

When dya start the job then NVP?

And bhaaji - what is that pic of?  And who is lil?   It's like the beginning of Soap this


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2010)

Pic is some rubbish night he went out to last night!

Lil is cat 

I am bored, finished the proposals... one is slightly better than the other, but I'll have to call em in for presentation type shenanigans.

I want to go home now.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2010)

Ohhh it's the chumba stage, gotya

ta bee


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2010)

Lil


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Yeah I am mustard at it as well Bro, I used to live in Farnborough in Hampshire and my best was catching a train from waterloo, I fell asleep and was woken my a conductor, I said oh right we are in Farnborough already, he said farnborough mate, we have been down to Southampton turned around and your now in the sidings outside Wimbledon,
> 
> By then has sobered up and was right as rain



I once woke up in Epping, and thought it was chingford station which I know, and went off looking for the tax rank, which wasn't in the usual place 

Epping and Chingford are on different lines which both stop fairly near where I live, so I had drunkenly got on the Epping train, thinking it was the chingford train 

still, found the taxi eventually


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What['s your dual nationality Bee? Forrin



I can has dual nationality too, I was about to apply for an Irish passport about 20 years ago, mum wanted me to, during the first golf war, she thought I might get called up - I tried to assure her that I was officer class and that I would get others to do the actual fighting   so I did get all the forms, but then the war was over fairly quickly so I didn't go for it


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> When dya start the job then NVP?



Tuesday. Just got the written confirmation. Fucking dole say I still have to sign on this afternoon though.  The prospect of employment means I can buy booze though so this is good. Only one way out of _this _fucking hangover thankyou very much.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 5, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> urgh - I've got a job interview on Monday but it means missing a day's freelance work and I'm not sure it's worth it because I'm not sure I want the job that much. Will ring and see if they can reschedule.


 
woot - interview is now on thurs instead!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2010)

This is my golden hour and I have been bored as fuck today. I do have new shoes though


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2010)

NVP said:


> Only one way out of _this _fucking hangover thankyou very much.


Urgh - you're too hard for me mate 

I would absolutely love a drink right now actually.  90 mins to go cunts!



ovaltina said:


> woot - interview is now on thurs instead!



wahey!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 5, 2010)

Have spent 2 hours in the library but haven't studied... 

Wrote an article for the community newsletter and designed a flyer instead....


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2010)

45 minutes to go you cunts


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> This is my golden hour and I have been bored as fuck today. I do have new shoes though



I have new jeans , levis for £18.49 (inc P&P) from Ebay  and they fit


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2010)

*does little excited dance*

30 mins to go cunts

well - 25 given that I'm a young soul rebel and will be fucking off at 5 to


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Can nearly taste the Friday night beer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2010)

Phew what a day.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2010)

this cunt's outta here


so long y'all


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2010)

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## cesare (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been shopping in Selfridges then Primark 

I got 3 bras, 5 pairs of stripey socks, a couple of packs of knee/ankle highs (10 in total), a couple of tubs of pens and pencils for my niece, some shorts knickers and a pair of black linen cut-offs ... all for £30 

Have a good weekend, all!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2010)

Back into the drag again. Not a bad weekend (really started Thursday) and did manage to get a few things done. A lot of it was spent watching films and eating crap food. 

Gonna be a busy week this one. Much to do and organise. The to-do list has to start shrinking a bit, not endlessly growing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2010)

Morning draggers...panel interview at 11am. 

Coffee now.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2010)

get dressed, back to the drag


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2010)

8.28 train it is then


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2010)

Not warm out but sun is nice.
Does this thread need an awards ceremony? Something like the 'draggies' might work and the world needs to reward more mediocre performances


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have new jeans , levis for £18.49 (inc P&P) from Ebay  and they fit


That's a bargain marty... I bought work shoes... I'm still not sure about them, so wearing round the office today to see if I like em 

Busy week ahead.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2010)

my neighbour was on the platform, so I had to speak to her, she speaks a LOT, then I had to speak to her for the whole journey to Liverpool St, listening to her speak


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's a bargain marty... I bought work shoes... I'm still not sure about them, so wearing round the office today to see if I like em
> 
> Busy week ahead.



wearing them now


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2010)

Morning all

It's dead in the office at the moment.  I wonder if anyone would notice if I went home for an extra couple of hours in bed...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2010)

Morning all - back from the wilds of Yorkshire!

Busy here and I can't find some correspondence. Grrrr!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 8, 2010)

Gotthe Monday Blues all very Mehhh .... had a meeting at 10:15 but no one bothered to turn up, lunch is my next highlight


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2010)

Busy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Busy



Yup - though now the newbie has arrived I am taking a 10 minute break to waste time on here


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2010)

Good luck, Rutita.

My last day of freedom today. The drag beckons tomorrow. Had an unexpected bonus - the DSS have given me £250 to buy work clothes with.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2010)

NVP said:


> the DSS have given me £250 to buy work clothes with.



The system works


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2010)

NVP said:


> Good luck, Rutita.
> 
> My last day of freedom today. The drag beckons tomorrow. Had an unexpected bonus - the DSS have given me £250 to buy drink and drugs with.



they are indeed a very generous organisation


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 8, 2010)

Oooh, how did it go Rutita?



NVP said:


> My last day of freedom today. The drag beckons tomorrow. Had an unexpected bonus - the DSS have given me £250 to buy work clothes with.


I was thinking of your last day of freedom this morning.... when I tried on my new slippers


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oooh, how did it go Rutita?
> 
> I was thinking of your last day of freedom this morning.... when I tried on my new slippers



I was thinking about NVP when I got dressed this morning


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2010)

Been flat out since I walked in but mostly in a good way it seems. 
Much to do and little time to do it but mostly as Padawan learner is having a hard time with sick mother and father in law.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like I may pull the late shift tonight. Not the end of the world though, want to catch up with stuff and have a less stressful Tuesday. My head is spinning a bit at the moment but mostly with useful work stuff, gonna be a crazy week or three.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 8, 2010)

Afternoon all

Blimey - bit of a result NVP! 

Motivation is non-existent today - am still learning how to refocus my eyes after a methylone sesh on Saturday night/Sunday morning


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2010)

code red ?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 8, 2010)

afternoon, busy day today, not feeling like work at all....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> code red ?



I have broken my ignore thread function


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I was thinking of your last day of freedom this morning.... when I tried on my new slippers



I've got a pair too. They are a bit sweaty, you were right. 

Surprisingly, marty, I have actually spent that money on work clothes, not drugs.  I bought a load of stuff over the net at the weekend and the bloke at the DSS just had me mark what was for work and he authorised it no problem. North Face tent slippers sadly not included.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2010)

Currently enjoying a nice cup of tea


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2010)

NVP said:


> I've got a pair too. They are a bit sweaty, you were right.
> 
> Surprisingly, marty, I have actually spent that money on work clothes, not drugs.  I bought a load of stuff over the net at the weekend and the bloke at the DSS just had me mark what was for work and he authorised it no problem. North Face tent slippers sadly not included.



I went on the northface website at the weekend looking for those tent slippers   couldn't find them


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2010)

The camo ones are very much in demand, probably after trendsetters such as Bee, myself and Paulie's missus have been seen fashionably slobbing around in them.  I ended up spending thirty quid on mine because I couldn't find somewhere that sold them cheap in my size. I still haven't got over thinking 'Thirty quid! That's this week's fucking food budget!' yet. It'll be a while before I can spend money without having a nervous breakdown.

This should get you a pair in your size, though.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2010)

NVP said:


> The camo ones are very much in demand, probably after trendsetters such as Bee, myself and Paulie's missus have been seen fashionably slobbing around in them.  I ended up spending thirty quid on mine because I couldn't find somewhere that sold them cheap in my size. I still haven't got over thinking 'Thirty quid! That's this week's fucking food budget!' yet. It'll be a while before I can spend money without having a nervous breakdown.
> 
> This should get you a pair in your size, though.



ta!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine are black... and I only got em today through the post... tonight they will be lounged in and tested out (small feet = £21 ).


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Mine are black... and I only got em today through the post... tonight they will be lounged in and tested out (*small feet *= *£21 *).




therefore £30 = BIG FOOT?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, bigger than XS


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine are L.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 8, 2010)

Lame?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 8, 2010)

Lewd, more like...


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2010)

Lachrymose.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2010)

Was working late but Internet died so packed up and shipped out. Sofa, cider, dinner, sleeps await


----------



## Stig (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh gawd I've got an interview tomorrow.. sort of by mistake.  Adminning for some engineers, 

WTF should I wear? I've never been for an interview before in my life!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2010)

Stig said:


> Oh gawd I've got an interview tomorrow.. sort of by mistake.  Adminning for some engineers,
> 
> WTF should I wear? I've never been for an interview before in my life!



OMG!!!!  

good news though?


----------



## Stig (Mar 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> good news though?



Um? I'm not sure! 

I suppose it's practice 




but WHAT SHOULD I WEAR?  I don't have anything that looks remotely professional. what is that anyway?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2010)

Stig said:
			
		

> WTF should I wear? I've never been for an interview before in my life!



You are in the right thread here Stiggy. Are they a formal bunch or relaxed? You don't strike me a a power dresser my lass, do you have some smart rags to hand?


----------



## Voley (Mar 9, 2010)

Once more into The Drag, dear friends ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck Stig!

In other news my interview went okay yesterday...will hear tomorrow.

Coffee..now.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2010)

Yuck, yuck, yuck it must be Loseday? Could easily blow this morning out but have a pointless meeting to attend.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2010)

NVP said:


> Once more into The Drag, dear friends ...



For England, For Harry


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck today NVP 

And for your interview Stig 

I have a meeting all day from 10am  and decided last night my slippers are being returned... they're too wide for me and fall off, and I need some that I can bung in the washing machine... I'm too sensible


----------



## cesare (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck NVP and Stig! 

5t3IIa and me set the world to rights last night. And in other news, I'm having my hair cut in a minute


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2010)

good fortunes today all, it's going to be a good un, i can feel it in my bones..


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> 5t3IIa and me set the world to rights last night.



Why has she gone orf on holiday again? 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> good fortunes today all, it's going to be a good un, i can feel it in my bones..


 I hope so Paulie, I can't feel it


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2010)

thank the lord for Flexi-time   only just got in


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning all.

Much childish hilarity occurring in the office today with the help of a remote control fart machine that one of the directors brought in.  Expecting a complaint from the office manager soon


----------



## Stig (Mar 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You are in the right thread here Stiggy. Are they a formal bunch or relaxed? You don't strike me a a power dresser my lass, do you have some smart rags to hand?



I have absolutely no idea! 

I don't really have much, I shall haul out my entire wardrobe in a minute and see.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2010)

NVP said:


> Once more into The Drag, dear friends ...



How is it going?

Newbies's birthday today so we have cake!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck Stig - just wear your poshest frock, it'll be fine 

Hope NVPs first day goes smoothly - and here's to good news for Ruti!

I am STILL fucking recovering from the weekend.  Deary me - am getting too old for this malarkey.  I have done a little bit of work so far today mind - which is way more than I managed yesterday   Just having a bit of a break now though and eating some much needed yoghurt


----------



## Yetman (Mar 9, 2010)

Back under the pile of ever increasing work load I crawl....I need to start using Sundays as Sundays and not Mondays as Sundays  as much as I moan about my job though, to be able to just not do anything all day, take a 3 hour snooze for lunch then finish an hour early after starting an hour late is not something to be taken for granted. It does encourage sloth though....


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

^ know what you mean yetty

This job might be boring as fuck sometimes, but by the christ it's handy for those days when my brain has leaked out of my ears!  I can get away with doing fuck all and no one notices or checks


----------



## cesare (Mar 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why has she gone orf on holiday again?



She's busy busy, doing two jobs. She's _focusing_ 

Snip snip snip went the hairdresser, eek.


----------



## Stig (Mar 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Good luck Stig - just wear your poshest frock, it'll be fine



Being that all my frocks, skirts and power-ballgowns are currently at the dry cleaners, I've decided that:


Fuck it, who am I trying to kid. I've got dreadlocks ffs. If they don't want someone a bit scruffy doing the job, then I'm not the right person for it.

I don't really want it anyway, as I really, really want a part-time job 4-5 days a week, so if I can't negotiate on that, (it's a new position in a small firm so that's always possible) then I'm not sure I'll be happy.

Of course I'll kick myself for being so picky in two months time when I've spent all my savings and not had a single other interview yet...


----------



## Stig (Mar 9, 2010)

NVP said:


> Once more into The Drag, dear friends ...



I hope this i going well, NVP


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> Being that all my frocks, skirts and *power-ballgowns* are currently at the dry cleaners, I've decided that:
> 
> 
> Fuck it, who am I trying to kid. I've got dreadlocks ffs. If they don't want someone a bit scruffy doing the job, then I'm not the right person for it.





If it's admin, you'll more than likely be back office anyway, so it shouldn't really be a problem.  Nice to have the luxury of choosing though eh?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2010)

lunch time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2010)

I have just had a lemon curd muffin, it was exceeding nice


----------



## Stig (Mar 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> If it's admin, you'll more than likely be back office anyway, so it shouldn't really be a problem.  Nice to have the luxury of choosing though eh?



Oh, definitely, and I'm extremely aware of how lucky that is.

comes of saving all my last job's wages up, instead of frittering them on interview clothes and ballgowns.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just had a lemon curd muffin, it was exceeding nice



They are damn nice. I had a tesco double chunk choc chip (not brown muff tho, normal muff, brown chips, extra large) one a while back and it was like 'holy fuckin shitmeister this is ace' 

Muffins: can exceed expectation


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 9, 2010)

Today is going really sloooooooow and its not good at all, the fuckwits that i work with arrange meetings then are to busy to attend the meetings that they have organised, and I gave up freelance to work for this outfit 

Still had a kip in my car at lunchtime, then read my book and made a few calls, 2 hours and I am gone ....

Wish i was a fireman or something exciting ,,,, rescueng cats and all that ...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2010)

Today is a good day to announce bad shit day it seems 

I decided to cut and run with a two Guinness lunch and by booking a series of meetings


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

My motivation is still under the desk.  I just want to lie around sipping smoothies, having a bit of sex here and there and eating chocolate - not sat here answering the fucking phone and pretending to work and drinking water and eating sodding fruit


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2010)

4.30 already, busy old afternoon, soon be off home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2010)

The meeting we were supposed to have this morning has been put off and put off due to the boss's prevaracating until now. Just when I am due to leave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2010)

stupid fecking boss!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2010)

> Hello,
> 
> You have been invited by ********** to apply for membership in Affluence.org. Affluence.org is an exclusive community of affluent people dedicated to making life better for both themselves and others.
> 
> ...




Fail ^


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fail ^



an ex of mine lives in Downers Grove


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2010)

No call from the job... Don't think I got it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> No call from the job... Don't think I got it.



((Rooti)) 

Not dead in the water yet chick!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> ((Rooti))
> 
> Not dead in the water yet chick!



Nah I know...just jobless, like Yoser Hughes...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2010)

Meeting finished - I got a bit angry (very frustrating sitiuation which the boss is making worse) and wrote an email to the director who had been in the meeting apologising 

He has sent me a nice one back though saying not to worry and he didn't notice I was Ms. Angry


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Nah I know...just jobless, like Yoser Hughes...


who needs a job when you've got us 

anyways, they might still be making their minds up you know?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2010)

Having a cheeky pint on the way to the bus stop!


----------



## Voley (Mar 9, 2010)

The new job's a good un. 

Nice people, work looks easy, don't have to wear a tie and three separate people have told me 'it might be a bit slow at first'.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2010)

good news nvp, nice one 

particularly good news about the slow start


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2010)

Aye, good news NVP 

My long day was very long, but going to leave early tomorrow to finish a mammoth application form


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2010)

Slow drag is good drag


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2010)

off for a quick pint drag now that i spotted marty's sly one a few posts back


----------



## Voley (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  

Yeah, I'm really pleased with it. Been in and out of a few shitty jobs lately, sometimes their fault, sometimes mine what with the lack of work ethic that comes from fucking off to India for four years, but this really looks like the sort of thing I could gladly do for a long period. It's still just temping but my boss is including me in the longterm plans already. I'm sure I'll be bored shitless soon enough but right now I really feel like I've fallen on me feet here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> My motivation is still under the desk.  I just want to lie around sipping smoothies, having a bit of sex here and there and eating chocolate - not sat here answering the fucking phone and pretending to work and drinking water and eating sodding fruit



haha


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2010)

NVP said:


> The new job's a good un.
> 
> Nice people, work looks easy, don't have to wear a tie and three separate people have told me 'it might be a bit slow at first'.



nice one 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> off for a quick pint drag now that i spotted marty's sly one a few posts back



I had a pint of spitfire, in the Lord Stanley on Camden Park Road, a bit gastro-pubby, but a nice pint


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2010)

i'm off for a victory pint, _oo to, oo to be, oo to be ah, goonah_!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2010)

Yuck, muzzy head is muzzed


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2010)

training this morning, a gentle start to the mid point of the week


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2010)

No coffee, just tea here


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2010)

What did you do to my boyfriend Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> What did you do to my boyfriend Badgers



?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2010)

in the training room


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> in the training room


 
Doing training stuff I assume


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2010)

Mornin'

Working at home today but...but..came downstairs and put the telly on expecting small cute furry animals on "Animal 24/7" and instead I've got that bald cockney bloke telling me about Fake Britain. I WANT CUTENESS 

I am cheering myself up with porridge.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2010)

morning morning morning

god this spring sunshine is fucking LOVELY   It's making me feel all energised and bouncy and happy  

might get some work done today!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2010)

NVP said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yeah, I'm really pleased with it. Been in and out of a few shitty jobs lately, sometimes their fault, sometimes mine what with the lack of work ethic that comes from fucking off to India for four years, but this really looks like the sort of thing I could gladly do for a long period. It's still just temping but my boss is including me in the longterm plans already. I'm sure I'll be bored shitless soon enough but right now I really feel like I've fallen on me feet here.



Eyyyyy there he is! 

Sounds fab mate - slow start is always good on a new job, and if they're already including you in longterm plans - wow! 

So what sorta stuff you been doing so far then?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2010)

NVP said:


> I really feel like I've fallen on me feet here.


----------



## Stig (Mar 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> morning morning morning
> 
> god this spring sunshine is fucking LOVELY   It's making me feel all energised and bouncy and happy



Sunshine? where? 

Right, interview at 2, must get dressed soon, and spend a while looking up what questions I'm likely to be asked. I have about three sensible things to say lined up, after that I'm all at sea.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2010)

Stig said:


> Sunshine? where?
> 
> Right, interview at 2, must get dressed soon, and spend a while looking up what questions I'm likely to be asked. I have about three sensible things to say lined up, after that I'm all at sea.



Oh it is fucking GORGEOUS up North mate - has been for the last few days.  Bright bright sunshine, blue skies, still a good nip in the air - PERFECT Spring weather.  Don't need drugs when it's like this 


oh - g'luck


----------



## Yetman (Mar 10, 2010)

Eyes not happy about being open, misery looms over my every thought and movement, other people in house are shouty and full of angst, tried to take the bag out of the bin this morning and on the way to the front door it burst all over the carpet spilling joint ends and unsmoked fag butts into the street, and a shit load of beetroot juice all over the floor  I never have fucking beetroot til this one week, where nobody eats it and it gets binned only to paint my floor red while I scrub furiously and the bin men pass my house as I havent made it in time, my boss ringing my phone in my pocket, my brains pulsating wildly and blood pressure rising at an unhealthy rate before my head explodes exposing my robot endoskeleton, one giant red eye targetting my first victim, uzi coming out of the secret cupboard in the stairs and me blowing the fuck out of everyone who comes within a mile radius for the next half an hour before nuking myself in a stolen helicopter some 50ft over the house of commons


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 10, 2010)

Stig said:


> I have about three sensible things to say lined up, after that I'm all at sea.


 
1/ How much ??
2/ When do I start ??
3/ How much holiday do i get ??


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Eyes not happy about being open, misery looms over my every thought and movement, other people in house are shouty and full of angst, tried to take the bag out of the bin this morning and on the way to the front door it burst all over the carpet spilling joint ends and unsmoked fag butts into the street, and a shit load of beetroot juice all over the floor  I never have fucking beetroot til this one week, where nobody eats it and it gets binned only to paint my floor red while I scrub furiously and the bin men pass my house as I havent made it in time, my boss ringing my phone in my pocket, my brains pulsating wildly and blood pressure rising at an unhealthy rate before my head explodes exposing my robot endoskeleton, one giant red eye targetting my first victim, uzi coming out of the secret cupboard in the stairs and me blowing the fuck out of everyone who comes within a mile radius for the next half an hour before nuking myself in a stolen helicopter some 50ft over the house of commons



I think you need a bit of a lie down yetty


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Doing training stuff I assume



I was training


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 10, 2010)

Good news at last - the people who were hiring me on a freelance basis for two days a week now want me full time, at the same rate, until at least the end of April... Ker-ching!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 10, 2010)

Just been for a 15 mimnute 'power nap' in the showers feeling a lot better


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> Good news at last - the people who were hiring me on a freelance basis for two days a week now want me full time, at the same rate, until at least the end of April... Ker-ching!



Wahey!!! That's fabulous news - well done!!!  Some good stories happening this week in the drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2010)

I am watching "Diagnosis Murder"...and enjoying it!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2010)

There is only one good episode of Diagnoses murder Quincy (not in character) stars as an old cop who finally catches the murderer and solves the case that had haunted his retirement years, but then gets shot. In a way I feel it was a fitting tribute to quincy and the unfairness of him dying so early from cancer while Dick Van Dyke lives on in mediocrity angers me.

Anyway

I have a job interview tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Wahey!!! That's fabulous news - well done!!!  Some good stories happening this week in the drag



Thanks!  It means that, at least financially, I'm better off since I was made redundant in December 

I was due to have a job interview tomorrow but it was really just for practice, so I've cancelled it and am going to go to the pub instead


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> There is only one good episode of Diagnoses murder Quincy (not in character) stars as an old cop who finally catches the murderer and solves the case that had haunted his retirement years, but then gets shot. In a way I feel it was a fitting tribute to quincy and the unfairness of him dying so early from cancer while Dick Van Dyke lives on in mediocrity angers me.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow. Yay.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Klugman

Quincy is still  going, he's 87!  <round of applause>


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow. Yay.



You're in the best place to mention it - we're having a streak of luck lately

good luck dotty 



ovaltina said:


> am going to go to the pub instead



Sounds like a fine plan to me!   Gotta celebrate haven't you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> There is only one good episode of Diagnoses murder Quincy (not in character) stars as an old cop who finally catches the murderer and solves the case that had haunted his retirement years, but then gets shot. In a way I feel it was a fitting tribute to quincy and the unfairness of him dying so early from cancer while Dick Van Dyke lives on in mediocrity angers me.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow. Yay.



i have seen that one 

Good Luck for the interview


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Klugman
> 
> Quincy is still  going, he's 87!  <round of applause>



I thought the great man had karked it! I'm happy he is still soldiering on.

Thankyou for the 'good lucks' peeps. I am going to wear my skinny tie and black trews. Blues Brothers stylings.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I thought the great man had karked it! I'm happy he is still soldiering on.
> 
> Thankyou for the 'good lucks' peeps. I am going to wear my skinny tie and black trews. Blues Brothers stylings.



it's a good look


there had better be a picture 


good luck 




forgot to say it before


----------



## Stig (Mar 10, 2010)

So, i was half hour late for my first ever interview. 

I left with an HOUR to spare! FFS!  I could have walked it in that!

But oh no, got on the bus, lost in thought about questions to ask, bus terminates, where the fuck am I?
 Phone GPS not working, no email so can't retrieve guy's number to phone and say I'm late, phone all but dead.

So phone eventually kicked in after a lovely wander round the north circular on foot, I phoned and explained, got there half hour late, the interview went OK apart from that, I thought.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Thankyou for the 'good lucks' peeps. I am going to wear my skinny tie and black trews. Blues Brothers stylings.


Don't get pissed tonight, roight?! 



Stig said:


> So, i was half hour late for my first ever interview.



Oh dear.  Still, you did say you weren't that arsed about getting it eh?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2010)

Stig said:


> So, i was half hour late for my first ever interview.
> 
> I left with an HOUR to spare! FFS!  I could have walked it in that!
> 
> ...



I once turned up 24 hours late for an interview  managed to get a temp job out of it though


----------



## cesare (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck Dotty!

Keeping fingers crossed Stig


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> So what sorta stuff you been doing so far then?



Well today mostly consisted of me driving a few miles down the road, looking at bins, going 'Yep, they're full all right' and recording same on a spreadsheet. It really is most satisfactory.  

And the spring sunshine is full-on down here atm too. I can't remember it being this clear and bright for years. it's almost like being at high altitude. Everything crisp, beautiful. And the fucking starry nights were getting down here are out of this world atm. 

Good luck, Dotcom and Stig. Everything crossed for yerz.


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2010)

Ooh and well done ovaltina, too! We're on a roll here. Ruti next.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2010)

NVP said:


> Well today mostly consisted of me driving a few miles down the road, looking at bins, going 'Yep, they're full all right' and recording same on a spreadsheet. It really is most satisfactory.
> 
> And the spring sunshine is full-on down here atm too. I can't remember it being this clear and bright for years. it's almost like being at high altitude. Everything crisp, beautiful. And the fucking starry nights were getting down here are out of this world atm.
> 
> Good luck, Dotcom and Stig. Everything crossed for yerz.



that sounds good, plenty of opportunities for little breaks, for coffee and that 

when I managed street properties, I could stop for many a coffee break  now I'm estate based, it's not possible


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2010)

Same here marty. There used to be a great little caff in Church St, W2 that saw a lot of patronage from me when I was a housing officer for round there. Tbf, there was always one of the tenants in to natter to so I could almost legitimately call it a site meeting.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2010)

NVP said:


> Same here marty. There used to be a great little caff in Church St, W2 that saw a lot of patronage from me when I was a housing officer for round there. Tbf, there was always one of the tenants in to natter to so I could almost legitimately call it a site meeting.



I did have some favourite tenants who made great coffee   they always had all these 'problems' to sort out


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2010)

This Egyptian woman that lived on my patch used to make me lunch every time I got a repair done for her. By rights I was supposed to turn it down as it's a gift and it could be construed as yadda yadda yadda.  I have never been known to turn down fish curry in my life and I didn't intend to start then. It was bloody lovely.


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2010)

Also, she once reported a rodent infestation to me by banging on the office window and screaming '_MOUSE! HOUSE! I AM DYING!!!_' 

She was definitely my favourite tenant.


----------



## Stig (Mar 10, 2010)

NVP said:


> Well today mostly consisted of me driving a few miles down the road, looking at bins, going 'Yep, they're full all right' and recording same on a spreadsheet. It really is most satisfactory.
> 
> And the spring sunshine is full-on down here atm too. I can't remember it being this clear and bright for years. it's almost like being at high altitude. Everything crisp, beautiful. And the fucking starry nights were getting down here are out of this world atm. :
> 
> Good luck, Dotcom and Stig. Everything crossed for yerz.



That sounds like a fantastic job  In fact the whole scene you've painted there sounds pretty idyllic.


cunt. 

If I get this admin gig it'll be for a tiny firm, where I'll have the building all to myself with the odd engineer passing through, during which times I apparently need to brace myself for the possibility of 'colourful language'. 

I wanted to fan myself at that point and say 'but I am a laydeeeee!' 

But i held myself back.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

Friday Eve friends, the days are dragging but the weeks are flashing by it seems. Feel like sleeping for a bit longer but gotta get going and do the works. 

The cat versus mouse battle ended last night and the cat won.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

XO Marmite and cheese sarnie for lunch today


----------



## Stig (Mar 11, 2010)

Morning! Kettle's boiled. (false start due to off milk.)
Today, I WILL finish painting the front room.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

Morning Stig. Lol at your interview  sounds like it went ok apart from the bus though. Hope you get it, if you want it.

Finished my application last night, need to proof it and send it, then wait and see what happens


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 11, 2010)

Coffe time in hackney...have a tutorial at 9am.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 11, 2010)

When will this waking up and it feeling impossible to get out of bed end. 
It's so so depressing. 
It's not so bad now I am going and nearly at work but the first hour is hell. 
Poo!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

Went the old commute this morning
Fed the birds in Kennington Church (poor turnout) again 

Saw 'Knee High Boots Girl' on the stroll in and nearly stopped to ask '_how the fuck do you get those jeans on_' but thought it was a little early for questions like that. Second coffee of the day is down and time to start the drag


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

NVP said:


> Also, she once reported a rodent infestation to me by banging on the office window and screaming '_MOUSE! HOUSE! I AM DYING!!!_'
> 
> She was definitely my favourite tenant.



she wasn't my favourite tenant, in fact she was the most challenging, but she was definitely the most memorable, when I discussed her loud music playing habits, which were disturbing most of the street, she defended her actions with the statement



> "MY MUSIC SOOTHES ME "



had to like her for that, although 99% of the time, she really fucked me off 


In other news, got a text from my mum yesterday

"at Bristol airport, on my way to Rome" 

I had no idea she was going there, I ALWAYS the last to know in my family


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> XO Marmite and cheese sarnie for lunch today



I have been enjoying the delights of marmite cereal bars


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

They still sound a bit wrong... marmite _and_ cereal


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have been enjoying the delights of marmite cereal bars



Are they good? 
I was not so convinced but have not tried yet.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> They still sound a bit wrong... marmite _and_ cereal



it's just in the style of a cereal bar, think of it as a long, narrow, thick piece of toast with a lot of marmite on , I likes them


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

I want you both to try them and report back


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I want you both to try them and report back



No


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2010)

NVP said:


> Well today mostly consisted of me driving a few miles down the road, looking at bins, going 'Yep, they're full all right' and recording same on a spreadsheet. It really is most satisfactory.
> 
> And the spring sunshine is full-on down here atm too. I can't remember it being this clear and bright for years. it's almost like being at high altitude. Everything crisp, beautiful. And the fucking starry nights were getting down here are out of this world atm.



Wow - that all sounds, as stig says, idyllic   The weather here is absolutely gorgeous too and it's fucking killing me having to be inside.  I make sure I get out for a stroll every day though, it'd be a crime not to



Stig said:


> If I get this admin gig it'll be for a tiny firm, where I'll have the building all to myself with the odd engineer passing through, during which times I apparently need to brace myself for the possibility of 'colourful language'.
> 
> I wanted to fan myself at that point and say 'but I am a laydeeeee!'
> 
> But i held myself back.



  these jobs are all sounding fine, and you know, mine isn't that bad now that the cunts are out of the building.  Am making the most of being left to my own devices most of the time


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No



no you won't report back, or no you won't try them? 

pity, they are a taste treat 

and we love your reports

so that is a lose, lose for us, and a lose lose for you


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2010)

Morning all.  Dragging today since the cat decided to try and wake me up an hour early 



BiddlyBee said:


> They still sound a bit wrong... marmite _and_ cereal



I'm having visions of a rice crispy bar but with Marmite instead of chocolate


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.  Dragging today since the cat decided to try and wake me up an hour early
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having visions of a rice crispy bar but with Marmite instead of chocolate



not far off


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

Cocaine Marmite? 
Marmite Lube?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cocaine Marmite?
> Marmite Lube?



you were at the marmite marketing brain storming weren't you.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

Stressed Out


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stressed Out



You need a marmite cereal bar


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> You need a marmite cereal bar



Code RED I think


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Code RED I think


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

Nearly 11am and all seems mostly well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all - will be around intermitently today as really, really busy and really, really angry .

Gave an ultimatum to the boss about the newbie not doing enough work, all got a bit tense though it has quietened down now. Hopefully something postive will come of it but we will have to wait and see.

I hate confrontation and feel all hot-cheeked and tearful now


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2010)

back from signing on. Brief chill-spell then time to don the armour of success and crest the hill of employmentability


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hi all - will be around intermitently today as really, really busy and really, really angry .
> 
> Gave an ultimatum to the boss about the newbie not doing enough work, all got a bit tense though it has quietened down now. Hopefully something postive will come of it but we will have to wait and see.
> 
> I hate confrontation and feel all hot-cheeked and tearful now



(((Oh dear)))


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> back from signing on. Brief chill-spell then time to don the armour of success and crest the hill of employmentability



Be sure to wear the walking boots of success


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> back from signing on. Brief chill-spell then time to don the armour of success and crest the hill of employmentability



Good luck dotty and let us know how you get on


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

Placed wanted advert on Gumtree 
Email offering to sell me the item for £35 
I replied saying that the same item is available new for £34.99 delivered with a full warranty 
He emailed back telling me not to waste his fucking time


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

what do you want?

I may have one for £33.99


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh dear queeny - hope all gets sorted and calm for you soon

GOOD LUCK DOTTY LA!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

Queenie... get yourself a biscuit and a cuppa tea 

Oh, and good luck dottie... plait your hair


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> what do you want?
> 
> I may have one for £33.99



(another scanner)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

lunch time - today a sausage and egg sandwich


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> lunch time - today a sausage and egg sandwich




Someone on the bus this morning was eating an egg mcmuffin and I _so_ wanted one!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Someone on the bus this morning was eating an egg mcmuffin and I _so_ wanted one!



Sausage or bacon?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

Ignore number 2 of the day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sausage or bacon?



She was sitting behind me so I couldn't tell, I could just smell it .

I think I would go for....sausage, given the choice.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2010)

Lunchtime 

tuna and mayo butty, lemon and ginger cuppa tea, two plain hobnobs, and am contemplating getting a bag of crisps too


----------



## the button (Mar 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I would go for....sausage, given the choice.



Ooo, er, missus, don't, etc.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I would go for....sausage, given the choice.



Single or double?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

Best I leave for a while


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Single or double?



Double of course!



Badgers said:


> Best I leave for a while



I have just written a rather nice post on there....I am definitely not myself


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

Can someone please go to the post office for me?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can someone please go to the post office for me?





Hate this waste of a lunch queue nonsense


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2010)

steady ballin and job callin. Wangled me a lift as well, get me?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> steady ballin and job callin. Wangled me a lift as well, get me?



smart, will you  take your beanie off during the interview ?

eta - good luck


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2010)

and no fiddling with the crown jewels either. g'luck dottie


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2010)

aint bin yet, leaving in 20. And no I shall not, hair gets in my eyes. It is a fulltime cleaning position so I suspect I may be overdressed. But hey, better over than under for an interview


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

I told you... plaits  (or bunches )


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

it's code red red red triple red with red on top


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hate this waste of a lunch queue nonsense


I decided to wait til tomorrow 

Someone has set up a facebook for their cat... that's odd isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I decided to wait til tomorrow
> 
> Someone has set up a facebook for their cat... that's odd isn't it?



did you poke the cat?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

It tried to add me as a friend.... I've done nothing. I think I should tell my friend she is odd.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It tried to add me as a friend.... I've done nothing. I think I should tell my friend she is odd.



her cat has probably already told her


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It tried to add me as a friend.... I've done nothing. I think I should tell my friend she is odd.



My cat has a catbook account which is linked to my face book account 

*hangs head in mad cat women shame*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My cat has a catbook account which is linked to my face book account
> 
> *hangs head in mad cat women shame*


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> steady ballin and job callin. Wangled me a lift as well, get me?



Very smart 

I was too busy swearing to notice when you posted this, otherwise I would have insisted you put your hair in a pony tail


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

it's called catbook?

do hang your head in shame queenie, do 


erm... what's this thread about? Help a stupid girl out


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> it's called catbook?
> 
> do hang your head in shame queenie, do
> 
> ...



sadken/paulietandoori  other than that, not sure what it's about


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, I can't see half the posts.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ah, I can't see half the posts.



loads of posters on ignore ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

a few


----------



## cesare (Mar 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> steady ballin and job callin. Wangled me a lift as well, get me?



Very smart 

Hope you ponytailed yer locks though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> a few



Think I only have one on ignore.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2010)

cesare said:


> Very smart
> 
> Hope you ponytailed yer locks though



The interviewer was an old man with a flatcap, sovvies and a kerring accent heavy enough that he is clearly born and bred. TBH I think he was suprised that I turned up for the position wearing shirt and tie. Nice bloke though, spent most of the interview slagging his boss off to me.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> sadken/paulietandoori  other than that, not sure what it's about


nothing to do with me really, it's more to do with sadken having a public breakdown by the look of it.


----------



## cesare (Mar 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The interviewer was an old man with a flatcap, sovvies and a kerring accent heavy enough that he is clearly born and bred. TBH I think he was suprised that I turned up for the position wearing shirt and tie. Nice bloke though, spent most of the interview slagging his boss off to me.





Fingers crossed he gives you the job, he sounds as if he was comfortable chatting to you.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The interviewer was an old man with a flatcap, sovvies and a kerring accent heavy enough that he is clearly born and bred. TBH I think he was suprised that I turned up for the position wearing shirt and tie. Nice bloke though, spent most of the interview slagging his boss off to me.


Sounds a bit odd, but quite positive 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> nothing to do with me really, it's more to do with sadken having a public breakdown by the look of it.



Yeh, that is a little weird.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2010)

right, enough already, i'm gawn, laters kids


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> right, enough already, i'm gawn, laters kids



Is it 'best you leave for a while' or weave for a while?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm home, and i'm going to knit for a while 

No report on the XO Badgers?


----------



## Voley (Mar 11, 2010)

Sounds like it went well, Dotty. Good luck, mate. 

Sorry to hear about all that shite at yours, Qoths. That kind of stuff's nightmareish.

Flexi in this new job of mine so as long as I drag my arse outta bed at 7-ish I should be out the door at 4pm most days. 

Also, anyone know about mileage? I get 40p a mile for using my car. Is that fairly normal? I thought it was pretty good considering I've only got a Ford Fiesta that doesn't use much juice.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2010)

NVP said:


> Sounds like it went well, Dotty. Good luck, mate.
> 
> Sorry to hear about all that shite at yours, Qoths. That kind of stuff's nightmareish.
> 
> ...



I was getting a similar amount a few years ago, not sure what the current mileage figures are


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 11, 2010)

NVP said:


> Sounds like it went well, Dotty. Good luck, mate.
> 
> Sorry to hear about all that shite at yours, Qoths. That kind of stuff's nightmareish.
> 
> ...



I get 36.9 pence per mile plus a untaxed 52 pounds per month for wear and tear.


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah right. Mine sounds pretty good, then, ta. 

Currently wondering whether to move to a flat nearer work.  Might see how permanent this job looks first. Other temp jobs I've had have had a habit of ending after two days instead of the 6 months promised. There's a nice looking place in a lovely little village near a *very nice pub* for £350 pcm, mind. 

More importantly, the weekend is nearly upon us.  I'm out this afternoon, too, so it's wind down mode from here on in.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Freeday thank you Freeday!!

Been a bit of a flat week. Busy all the time but no results from it. Get these weeks once in a while and they piss me off, will be glad when 5pm rolls around today. Coffee number two and smoke number three before the big push out the door.


----------



## cesare (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning! Busy today. That's the second Friday in a row


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

cesare said:
			
		

> Morning! Busy today. That's the second Friday in a row



Usual because of time of year or just odd? I am always busiest in March and April for the first half of the year, everyone waking back up after Crimbo


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning all.

Supposed to be off next week, but the boss has asked me to come in for a day (or two half days).  Do I do it and earn some brownie points (and get a lieu day for next year), or tell them to get fucked?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Morning all.
> 
> Supposed to be off next week, but the boss has asked me to come in for a day (or two half days).  Do I do it and earn some brownie points (and get a lieu day for next year), or tell them to get fucked?



Time and a half I assume?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 12, 2010)

Running late but should scrape in with enough time to make coffee before meeting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm home, and i'm going to knit for a while
> 
> No report on the XO Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

The XO is a fine blend of Marmite, I highly recommend this.


----------



## cesare (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Usual because of time of year or just odd? I am always busiest in March and April for the first half of the year, everyone waking back up after Crimbo



Just seems as if there's more going on in the small business world ... not sure if that's a sign of continuing recovery or not. Still mainly individuals/restructures/mergers ... nothing being spent on training.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The XO is a fine blend of Marmite, I highly recommend this.



have you tried the marmite bars yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Time and a half I assume?



Time and some half arsed flexi time.  Think I'll probably do it anyway.  Going to be skint next week and an extra day off in the summer would be preferable.

In other news, marty (I think) has appeared in my suggested friends on Facebook


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Time and some half arsed flexi time.  Think I'll probably do it anyway.  Going to be skint next week and an extra day off in the summer would be preferable.
> 
> In other news, marty (I think) has appeared in my suggested friends on Facebook



Orly?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

cesare said:


> Just seems as if there's more going on in the small business world ... not sure if that's a sign of continuing recovery or not. Still mainly individuals/restructures/mergers ... nothing being spent on training.



I've noticed a definite increase in activity in the small business world - I've got leads coming out my ears, and am increasing occupancy rate wayyyy ahead of what we predicted   Still at discounted rates, but am just trying to get us full and stable with happy customers and will look at increasing rates next year I reckon

Anyway HAPPY FUCKING FRIDAY ya big bunch of cunts


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Orly?


Certainly looks like you from the pics you've posted here.  I'm guessing it's from that wave invite you sent me.  Either that or FB is taking over the world.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Certainly looks like you from the pics you've posted here.  I'm guessing it's from that wave invite you sent me.  Either that or FB is taking over the world.



it is me, I can't get on fb at work, so can't accept your friend request atm 

and wave, that is a bit rubbish isn't it, all that excitement, all the build up and it was all a bit .......meh


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Anyway HAPPY FUCKING FRIDAY ya big bunch of cunts



That is the spirit lass


----------



## cesare (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've noticed a definite increase in activity in the small business world - I've got leads coming out my ears, and am increasing occupancy rate wayyyy ahead of what we predicted   Still at discounted rates, but am just trying to get us full and stable with happy customers and will look at increasing rates next year I reckon
> 
> Anyway HAPPY FUCKING FRIDAY ya big bunch of cunts



Good news  Ah yeah, and the other thing I've noticed is that they seem to be investing in infrastructure stuff like contracts and handbooks - possibly to minimise the chances of ET claims. Plus there's the Equality Bill scaring the living daylights out of some of the more switched on ones 

Happy Friday!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Anyway HAPPY FUCKING FRIDAY ya big bunch of cunts



that's the spirit you lovely cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello! Off work today as we are heading to Exeter for a wedding tomorrow. Yippee!

Knackered though, got the 11.48pm frpom Paddington only for it to be stuck behind a stalled train and so didn't get home until 1.40am. And it smelled of McDonalds mixed with KFC which was making me soooooo hungry!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

We missed post 4000


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We missed post 4000


I didn't want to make a big song and dance about it


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've noticed a definite increase in activity in the small business world



Yeah, busier here too.  Actually getting some orders for a change, which is always nice.



marty21 said:


> it is me, I can't get on fb at work, so can't accept your friend request atm
> 
> and wave, that is a bit rubbish isn't it, all that excitement, all the build up and it was all a bit .......meh


Haven't added yet, might do in a bit then spam you with loads of Mafia wars requests 

Wave was interesting for about a day.  Buzz is the thing to be using now, apparently.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, busier here too.  Actually getting some orders for a change, which is always nice.
> 
> 
> Haven't added yet, might do in a bit then spam you with loads of Mafia wars requests
> ...



I don't do mafia

I do scrabble though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

You know how people say they are leaving the site and then KEEP starting threads and shit?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I do scrabble though





I've not played that much since Scrabulousgate.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You know how people say they are leaving the site and then KEEP starting threads and shit?



Attention seeking?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Attention seeking?



How much attention does one person need


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Well if that'd your attitude, I'm leaving!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Fire alarm test


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Well if that'd your attitude, I'm leaving!


I'm back now.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm back now.





In my eyes you are now a celebrity


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Boss is threatening to buy lunch.  I think I'll push for BK, but I suspect I'll be outvoted.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Boss is threatening to buy lunch.  I think I'll push for BK, but I suspect I'll be outvoted.



Do you have a union?


----------



## Stig (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning all. 

Friday!!!

Doesn't mean a thing to me. 

No, it does really, my week is now divided up into boyfriend days and non-boyfriend days. Or house-to-myself days and days where I am inconvenienced. 

Now, unemployment activity progress report: the front room is finished! the hallway is finished! Everything is finally painted, whew! I'd do pics if i could ever get my laptop to recognise my camera.
 today is putting shelves up day, right after I've been to hackney to pick up the cardigan i left in the pub last night.   By the time I get there it might be high time for a lunchtime pint.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do you have a union?


Not a proper one, just one of the old guys who gets a bit shouty when something needs sorting


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Not a proper one, just one of the old guys who gets a bit shouty when something needs sorting



Is he a BK man or more of a pie and mash sort of fellow?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

I think he'd have anything going, but he's not in yet.  There's only me, cuntboss and the service co-ordinator who is under cuntboss's thumb.

Things are not looking good really.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Things are not looking good really.



It is a sickening testament to Broken Britain isn't it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is a sickening testament to Broken Britain isn't it?



I'm penning a letter to the Daily Mail as I type.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm penning a letter to the Daily Mail as I type.





What time is this 'free lunch' farce taking place?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Now, service guy is en-route to BK


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Now, service guy is en-route to BK









What did you opt for?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Double whopper with cheese meal.  But we'll see what I end up with...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 12, 2010)

Afternoon all, just up with a hangover... 

No job offer so back to the search...happy Friday anyway!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

boo to that news Rutita, but hooray for Friday eh? 

I got my job application in and if I've not heard owt by Thursday then it's a no go.... we shall see, I don't really know what I'm doing tbh 

In other news... it's FRIDAY YA CUNTS!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

Stig said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Friday!!!
> 
> ...


 all sounds most excellent

have a beer for me would you m'dear?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Double whopper with cheese meal.  But we'll see what I end up with...



If your gonna have a burger then you may as well have cheese..and if your gonna have cheese then may as well have bacon....this thread is making my BK burger beacon go haywire, on a Friday as well. You pesky minxes.


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 12, 2010)

I dislike my job more and more...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> I dislike my job more and more...



Wasssup?


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wasssup?



Same shitty manager.

And interview for another job fell through.  The position is on hold


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Same shitty manager.
> 
> And interview for another job fell through.  The position is on hold





Can you steal stuff or cause trouble in any way?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Yetman said:


> If your gonna have a burger then you may as well have cheese..and if your gonna have cheese then may as well have bacon....this thread is making my BK burger beacon go haywire, on a Friday as well. You pesky minxes.





Wasn't overly hungry, so just went with the cheese option.  But I quite fancy a Royale now


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can you steal stuff or cause trouble in any way?



I'd love to but I'm not very good at hiding it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> I'd love to but I'm not very good at hiding it



Tricky... 

There must be a distraction to be found though. 
I have got a Kit Kat but I guess that does not really help you?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

This afternoon is gonna be a tough one. 
Not able to go out for lunch as I am holding the fort. 
Not even 14:00 and it feels like it should be 16:00


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tricky...
> 
> There must be a distraction to be found though.



Also, I believe in karma.  I don't want it to bite me back unexpectedly.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Also, I believe in karma.  I don't want it to bite me back unexpectedly.



This would be you biting your boss back though?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> biting your boss



Probably worth being a bit more subtle though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This afternoon is gonna be a tough one.
> Not able to go out for lunch as I am holding the fort.
> Not even 14:00 and it feels like it should be 16:00



haha


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Another thread on ignore


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Another thread on ignore



it's dangerous out there 

I didn't know you could put whole threads on ignore


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it's dangerous out there
> 
> I didn't know you could put whole threads on ignore



Took me a while to realise this too but I have not looked back since


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

I think it'd sometimes be useful to be able to ignore entire sub-forums


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Not even 3


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not even 3


bloody hell 

I went to the post office at 11am... that was my break from the office.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I went to the post office at 11am... that was my break from the office.



__~ soon I think


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

I have chocolate craving... my clementine and apple aren't doing it for me


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

I have got Gold Radio on


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know what that is


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have chocolate craving... my clementine and apple aren't doing it for me



No, they never friggin do

Fruit - bah, down with that sort of thing!

I am busy writing cheques and listening to tunes and awaiting the weekend - gonna nip out in a bit and purchase a bottle of red, some doritos, and some spuds


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't know what that is



I got it wrong


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

cunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What time is this 'free lunch' farce taking place?



Seems to have gone well, think it may paved the way for future BK lunches


----------



## Stig (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> all sounds most excellent
> 
> have a beer for me would you m'dear?



I'd be absolutely delighted to. 

I didn't stop for one in the pub in the end, I came sensibly home with some shopping, but now I'm going to do some measuring,sawing, drilling and putting upping. This requires music and beer.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> No, they never friggin do
> 
> Fruit - bah, down with that sort of thing!
> 
> I am busy writing cheques and listening to tunes and awaiting the weekend - gonna nip out in a bit and purchase a bottle of red, some doritos, and some spuds


I like it normally... I just have sweet craving. Maybe I'll have a brew.



Badgers said:


> I got it wrong


I still don't know what that is  I don't have radio, all I have is the hum of AC.



Stig said:


> I didn't stop for one in the pub in the end, I came sensibly home with some shopping, but now I'm going to do some measuring,sawing, drilling and putting upping. This requires music and beer.


Blimey, you are on a mission Stig


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Rest of the (so called) company have just come back from a six drink lunch and are now heading off home


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

Did you not do that last Thursday?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Did you not do that last Thursday?



mebbe


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 12, 2010)

2 more hours to go!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

Stig said:


> I'd be absolutely delighted to.
> 
> I didn't stop for one in the pub in the end, I came sensibly home with some shopping, but now I'm going to do some measuring,sawing, drilling and putting upping. This requires music and beer.



Many thanks 

I find pretty much everything in life requires music and beer - apart from reading.  

woooooo - I can almost smell 5 o clock.  70 minutes to go


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

@ bhaaji


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

45 mins to go


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe 1 hour to go


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 45 mins to go



c...c...c...c....




uuuunnnntttttt


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

sorry, what?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

33 mins now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Nobody here, tis all quiet


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

are you nekkid?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> are you nekkid?



Nope  

Got wood though


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

^

I have the opposite funnily enough


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Heh


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ^
> 
> I have the opposite funnily enough


doow?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

She has very fake boobs


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> doow?



that's the noise it makes if you blow air in it yeh


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> She has very fake boobs



AND she's blonde

don't do blondes

Will be doing this later though


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

Mine is silver


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Mine is silver



My little bullet is silver - handy as fuck that one


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

ladies!!!!!


just over 30 mins to go


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

stop this


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

sorry!!!

I blame all this sunshine and whatnot


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Raining here


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> My little bullet is silver - handy as fuck that one


I had a bullet... it died


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I had a bullet... it died



Awww

Mine's dying tbh - needs a new battery, but where the fuck do you buy those diddy batteries from?!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Raining here



hardcore


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Awww
> 
> Mine's dying tbh - needs a new battery, but where the fuck do you buy those diddy batteries from?!


Take it into a shop and ask them


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Awww
> 
> Mine's dying tbh - needs a new battery, but where the fuck do you buy those diddy batteries from?!



how diddy are they? are they as diddy as watch batteries?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Come on now, not liking this


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

You get different ones, some use a triple A, that must be tiny if it's a watch battery soj.

Right I'm off home.

Good weekends to ya, ya cunts  x


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Come on now, not liking this



we need answers


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

cunt


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You get different ones, some use a triple A, that must be tiny if it's a watch battery soj.
> 
> Right I'm off home.
> 
> Good weekends to ya, ya cunts  x



cheers cunt, triple a, they are widely available


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> how diddy are they? are they as diddy as watch batteries?



yep - well, actually no - it's small and round.  is that like a watch battery?



BiddlyBee said:


> You get different ones, some use a triple A, that must be tiny if it's a watch battery soj.
> 
> Right I'm off home.
> 
> Good weekends to ya, ya cunts  x



yeh - it's the tiny silver clit stim bullet

see ya 


CUNT


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take it a watch shop 

watch batteries are small and round


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Closer now you cunts


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

like that ^


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

right, i'm off now ya cunts xx


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> take it a watch shop



aye - fucking riiiiiight


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> like that ^



can't see it at work, looks like a red cross


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> right, i'm off now ya cunts xx



bye ya big cunt!  *waves*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah fuck it, I'm closing down and goin home for a wank

see yas next week cunts almighty!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2010)

crikey, you lot was busy (on here) today 

i had a day off cos i fell backwards down some stairs carrying a speaker up some stairs and fucked me back up. doh!

and now i have nvp having a wank as my final thought of the week


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> crikey, you lot was busy (on here) today
> 
> i had a day off cos i fell backwards down some stairs carrying a speaker up some stairs and fucked me back up. doh!
> 
> and now i have nvp having a wank as my final thought of the week



NVP. didn't mention wanking tbf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> NVP. didn't mention wanking tbf


gosh, just realised twas sojjy.





i blame the pain, my head is muddled.....


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2010)

Freudian, Paulie. Deeply Freudian.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



goddam you're toothless.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2010)

NVP said:


> Freudian, Paulie. Deeply Freudian.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

NVP said:


> Freudian, Paulie. Deeply Freudian.



aye


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2010)

in late, just couldn't be arsed getting in normal time, it's Monday ffs , leave me alone


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> gosh, just realised twas sojjy.





NVP said:


> Freudian, Paulie. Deeply Freudian.





MORRRRRNING fucksticks!!

Another super duper spring is sprung kinda day here 

Got through the first hour and a half already just fucking about with AVG - here's to getting rid of the rest of stinky monday just as fast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2010)

Mornin' all

Had a fab time at a wedding in Exeter over the weekend...back to the grind today, boo!, but the sun is shining. Hurrah!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2010)

Morning all.

Not much drag today, I have a 6 day weekend as of 5pm


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2010)

extreme low drag

been busy this morning as it 'appens


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2010)

Where's bhaaaaaji?

He's never working is he?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Where's bhaaaaaji?
> 
> He's never working is he?



pub?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2010)

Probably

the cunt


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Probably
> 
> the cunt



6 pint lunch, 10am start, he'll be asleep by now i reckon, dreaming of a BK


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2010)

Nah, big meeting tomorrow so been planning and stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nah, big meeting tomorrow so been planning and stuff.



no pints, no BK dream?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nah, big meeting tomorrow so been planning and stuff.



oh hello bhaaji 

so you HAVE been doing work then?!  You do know it's Monday don't you?  And that Mondays and Fridays don't count as actual work days?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no pints, no BK dream?



Nope, been a bit too much of that of late. 
The days are getting brighter, longer and there is much to do.



sojourner said:


> so you HAVE been doing work then?!  You do know it's Monday don't you?  And that Mondays and Fridays don't count as actual work days?



I know but needed to raise my game this week


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2010)

Fair enough guvnor


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2010)

Not many draggers about today are there?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been flitting in and out of here but can't think of anything to write


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2010)

Tell us about Newbie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tell us about Newbie



Currently eating soup and answering little buzzes of his i-phone


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Currently eating soup and answering little buzzes of his i-phone



Same old then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2010)

Bored now, seems fairly pointless me being in today.  Roll on 5.

I might have to break out the emergency Snicker soon too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Same old then?



Yup...I did just lose my calculator...and then I found it again.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Bored now, seems fairly pointless me being in today.  Roll on 5.
> 
> I might have to break out the emergency Snicker soon too.



I just had a Toblerone



QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup...I did just lose my calculator...and then I found it again.



Phew


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I just had a Toblerone



Well balanced


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not saying much because it would only be something mucky.  My libido is attempting a coup on the entirety of my days and nights at the moment, wresting control of my body and mind from my intellect

the absolute fucker   LEAVE ME ALONE - I can't just wank all day


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I can't just wank all day





I want to sleep now but the 3-4 window is long


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 15, 2010)

Sun is out...going for a walk...hope the drag isn't too bad.

Job-hunting is hard today.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2010)

Not long now


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2010)

The end is nigh!  oh thank the fucking lord 

and then home for a glass of red, nice fat spliff, tea, corrie....and THEN a wank or 4


----------



## Yetman (Mar 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I just had a Toblerone



I got a tube of fucking marmite toothpaste through the door today. Opened it and much to my dismay it wasnt toothpaste but a marmite cereal bar. I thought it was absolutely disgusting


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> The end is nigh!  oh thank the fucking lord
> 
> and then home for a glass of red, nice fat spliff, tea, corrie....and THEN a wank or 4



that sounds like a quality Monday evening


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I got a tube of fucking marmite toothpaste through the door today. Opened it and much to my dismay it wasnt toothpaste but a marmite cereal bar. I thought it was absolutely disgusting



they are lovely !!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I got a tube of fucking marmite toothpaste through the door today. Opened it and much to my dismay it wasnt toothpaste but a marmite cereal bar. I thought it was absolutely disgusting



haha


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that sounds like a quality Monday evening



It does, doesn't it?   I _do_ like something to look forward to of a Monday  Plus, I had buttery marmity crumpets for lunch, so my day is just about perfect


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2010)

GOIN!!

tara all


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2010)

ta ra ! 

I'm off too


----------



## Voley (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I've lasted exactly a week in this job which for me is some sort of record. As of yet they've not 'run out of funding' like the last job or decided that I'm psychopathic or anything. With that in mind can I have three weeks on a Greek island now please?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

Yawn yawn yawn.
Could do with a week at a health spa.

No office drag today as have a meeting in Haverhill so plenty of trains and stuff to face. Probably gonna be commuting for about six hours in all for this meeting but have book and stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

blurgh!!  SO much of the week to go


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

Clocks going forward soon.
Waking up earlier is not good but we will be seeing more of the evening. Longer evenings are needed to absorb some of this better weather. May even be able to start lunching in the park again


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Clocks going forward soon.
> Waking up earlier is not good but we will be seeing more of the evening. Longer evenings are needed to absorb some of this better weather. *May even be able to start lunching in the park again*



good times   no parks that close to me bad times


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

woman on the tube was having a bag of nic nacs for breakfast, couldn't tell what flavour


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> woman on the tube was having a bag of nic nacs for breakfast, couldn't tell what flavour



Breakfast of champions


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Breakfast of champions



she was enjoying them


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

I was guffawing loads last night, watching the simpsons movie, even though I saw it when it came out, lots of lols


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2010)

A nice spring-like chewsday today.

Drinking coffee, again...


PS. This thread is over 4000 posts, new one at 5000?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

Dunno, think we need a refresh or is there still life in the old girl yet?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Dunno, think we need a refresh or is there still life in the old girl yet?



Still life...upto 5000 posts I think....a new thread and the race to start it might inspire the draggers like..


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

the thread still breathes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2010)

The drag still breathes...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> Well I've lasted exactly a week in this job which for me is some sort of record. As of yet they've not 'run out of funding' like the last job or decided that I'm psychopathic or anything. With that in mind can I have three weeks on a Greek island now please?



Steady on chap - give it another week at least 

Well - mornin all.  

6 hours travelling bhaaji?  Rather you than me - then again, 6 hours away from the desk?  Actually, dunt sound too bad.

I have stuff to do - but am eking it out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2010)

I am having a bad hair day...a very bad hair day. It looks like someone has stuck a load of greying blonde straw on my head. And then sprayed it with lard


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

Blimey, code red week is boring isn't it?

On the coach now, Cambridge was pretty nice and managed to peek in the Botanic Gardens quickly. Should have brought the phone charger though, gonna be out of battery before getting home at this rate.


----------



## the button (Mar 16, 2010)

Just seen a man dressed as a tube of toothpaste.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2010)

Morning all. No work drag for me, but I'm sat in the car park of an obscure little business centre killing time after dropping my other half off for an interview.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am having a bad hair day...a very bad hair day. It looks like someone has stuck a load of greying blonde straw on my head. And then sprayed it with lard



I am having a bad pube day

I found one grey one the other week, and the bastards are now multiplying. There were fucking 3 there this morning!!  

I am in  official mourning   My beautiful auburn pubes are getting old on me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I am having a bad pube day
> 
> I found one grey one the other week, and the bastards are now multiplying. There were fucking 3 there this morning!!
> 
> I am in  official mourning   My beautiful auburn pubes are getting old on me





So far my pubes are a non grey area.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

Starting to melt a bit on the coach now. Not long to go though and the view is lovely. Feel like I could take a nap, may do on the way back


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I am having a bad pube day
> 
> I found one grey one the other week, and the bastards are now multiplying. There were fucking 3 there this morning!!
> 
> I am in  official mourning   My beautiful auburn pubes are getting old on me



Aye,  they are like pringles, once you start, you can't stop


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So far my pubes are a non grey area.


You're not ancient like me yet though are you queeny? 



marty21 said:


> Aye,  they are like pringles, once you start, you can't stop



No fair mart, no fair

For some reason I just never imagined this would happen.  I knew the head hair would - but my lil auburn beard? NOOOOOOO *sob*

I had a moment of madness and considered dyeing them.  I'm such a dickhead


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

Pics


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> You're not ancient like me yet though are you queeny?


I'm much less ancient than you  but much more grey of pube


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pics


hehehe 

how do you know I haven't already?  



BiddlyBee said:


> I'm much less ancient than you  but much more grey of pube



Really? 

(((((biddly)))))


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Really?
> 
> (((((biddly)))))


I'm over the shock... I've had em for a few years now. Did get a shock brushing my hair the other day though  my silver patch has grown a bit


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm over the shock... I've had em for a few years now. Did get a shock brushing my hair the other day though  my silver patch has grown a bit



Ooo do you have a Mallen Streak? 

I have had to start leaving the dye on my head for a lot longer now thanks to the greys breaking through so fast 

There is no fucking WAY I'm leaving it to go grey - fuck THAT.  Perhaps when I'm 60.  Long way off yet!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2010)

Not quite... it's a little patch - and they're white not grey


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm over the shock... I've had em for a few years now. Did get a shock brushing my hair the other day though  my silver patch has grown a bit





sojourner said:


> Ooo do you have a Mallen Streak?
> 
> I have had to start leaving the dye on my head for a lot longer now thanks to the greys breaking through so fast
> 
> There is no fucking WAY I'm leaving it to go grey - fuck THAT.  Perhaps when I'm 60.  Long way off yet!



I think there's a bit at the back which is darker, but it's difficult to see, I embraced grey, couldn't see  the point covering it up, by my early 30s it was fairly grey. now, it's almost white (heading for blond I reckon)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

earlier, a beautiful architecture student taking photos smiled at me   (the estate I work on is supposed to be significant architecturally) 

then I spoke to a bloke about problems in his flat, had to wait for him to get his supplies from the estate shop - large bottle of white ace and fags - he smelt like he'd already drank his first bottle of white ace


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think there's a bit at the back which is darker, but it's difficult to see, I embraced grey, couldn't see  the point covering it up, by my early 30s it was fairly grey. now, it's almost white (heading for blond I reckon)



Yeh, but you suit it marty, like one of my mates - he's gone really grey now but it looks bloody great on him.  I wouldn't suit it.  And I like being a ginge anyway


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2010)

afternoon all. busy day today, not helped by taking 2 sick days after falling down some stairs last thursday evening. still hurt and hi-dose p/ks are making me feel quite spaced out which isn't helping. someone just asked me where i was calling them from and i said "home" and then couldn't work out what was going on?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> afternoon all. busy day today, not helped by taking 2 sick days after falling down some stairs last thursday evening. still hurt and hi-dose p/ks are making me feel quite spaced out which isn't helping. someone just asked me where i was calling them from and i said "home" and then couldn't work out what was going on?



Oooh poor (((paulie)))  Though the "home" comment did make me smile as I imagined a sort of confused slightly worried look on your face....not that I want you to be confused and worried, in case you think I am some kind of sadistic freak taking pleasure in your distress


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 16, 2010)

you sure you aren't concussed?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 16, 2010)

oh and alright slags?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> oh and alright slags?





We got the heating on full blast so it is like a fucking sauna in here...I may have to get the newbie to fan me as he is doing fuck all at the moment


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 16, 2010)

put your foot down and tell them to get you a fan or turn it off, ignorant fucks.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

Meeting done finally and all good. 
Leaving the metropolis that is Haverhill now and heading home. Coach, train, tube, bus and short walk before sofa. Only had one Guinness today but have chicken sarnie in my bag


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths;10434653]Oooh poor (((paulie))) :( Though the "home" comment did make me smile as I imagined a sort of confused slightly worried look on your face....not that I want you to be confused and worried said:


> you sure you aren't concussed?


yeah, def didn't whack my head, i landed on my tailbone and it hurts like fuck as well as scrambling all my pain receptors so shooting pains down the legs and so on...dur!! need to remember that i'm not as young as i was anymore.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

Falling down stairs is less shameful than falling up them I reckon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Falling down stairs is less shameful than falling up them I reckon


i fucking went down and backwards, was trying to carry a speaker stack up stairs and it slipped out my fingers and i overbalanced backwards as a result.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> i fucking went down and backwards, was trying to carry a speaker stack up stairs and it slipped out my fingers and i overbalanced backwards as a result.



Ouch!!!

I slipped carrying a 3ft fish tank once! I managed to get out the way but could have been really nasty, fish tank was dead though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> put your foot down and tell them to get you a fan or turn it off, ignorant fucks.



I have located my fan and put it on


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> I slipped carrying a 3ft fish tank once! I managed to get out the way but could have been really nasty, fish tank was dead though.


 
So far at my compnay this year we have had 5 accidents on the stairs, 3 have resulted in hospital treatment and 1 ambulance 

didn't know stairs were to difficult to use but I appear to work with a bunch of numpties


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 16, 2010)

My 3 o'clock kip (zzzzzzz) in the shower room is now becoming a regular occurance


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it was a proper senior moment yeah, def didn't whack my head, i landed on my *tailbone* and it hurts like fuck as well as scrambling all my pain receptors so shooting pains down the legs and so on...dur!! need to remember that i'm not as young as i was anymore.



On your BUM bone you mean paulie?   yowser - used to hate doing that.  still - at least you got good drugs eh?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

___~~~


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

^ nearly spliff time for moi

quite fancy a glass of red too.  well, I AM having a cheese omelette for tea tonight, and it's practically the law to have a glass of red first innit?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ^ nearly spliff time for moi
> 
> quite fancy a glass of red too.  well, I AM having a cheese omelette for tea tonight, *and it's practically the law to have a glass of red first innit?*


----------



## Voley (Mar 16, 2010)

A busier day today but still easy enough. My boss is off so I was doing his job, basically. For about half the cost, I expect. Still doable though and the 4pm finishes are A Very Good Thing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2010)

Long day. Hoping for a journey home with no punctures. Maybe a little drag tomorrow 

Probably not.


----------



## Voley (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like I missed quite a day on U75. All sorts of recrimination flying around.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

NVP said:
			
		

> Looks like I missed quite a day on U75. All sorts of recrimination flying around.



It will forever be known as 'Red Tuesday' and will be spoken of in hushed tones.


----------



## Voley (Mar 16, 2010)

Bloody hell! Just noticed that even Clair De Lune got banned today!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> Bloody hell! Just noticed that even Clair De Lune got banned today!



looks like it was for spamming  possibly someone else logged in on her password


----------



## Voley (Mar 16, 2010)

Aye that's what I thought. Not like her that, is it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

New forums springing up all over the show as we type   

Meh, it is just a phase that everyone is going through. There is sand in vaginas, chips on shoulders and on celebrity can save us now


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 16, 2010)

T
h
i
s

w
e
e
k

i
s

g
o
i
n
g

s
o

s
l
o
w
l
y


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> Bloody hell! Just noticed that even Clair De Lune got banned today!



Really?  I noticed madz had, but not read the thread that seemed to kick off... anyone else?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2010)

what happened today then? 

i was busy with work


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> what happened today then?
> 
> i was busy with work



Red backlash
Celeb threads
That kinda shit
Nothing wrong in da drag


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2010)

ay! 

*fonzie picture*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Good morning 

Happy St Patricks Drag to you


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2010)

Jesus. Just catching up with more of yesterday's shenanigans. Sass lost it bigtime too. Was there a full moon or summat last night?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

NVP said:
			
		

> Jesus. Just catching up with more of yesterday's shenanigans. Sass lost it bigtime too. Was there a full moon or summat last night?



Hide in the drag until the ceasefire


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2010)

red alert


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> red alert





Downgraded to Amber today Marty!

Okay, sarnies made and time to get going for another Wednesday. Hope the days goes quick today, planning a very early night tonight!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Downgraded to Amber today Marty!
> 
> Okay, sarnies made and time to get going for another Wednesday. Hope the days goes quick today, planning a *very early night tonight!*!



saucepot!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

Back in the post office queue, this time with the right id. Feel rubbish though, so might go home


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

Feeling better and at work, but just been reminded about how some of these people are a bit cuntish


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Back in the post office queue, this time with the right id. Feel rubbish though, so might go home



i would


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2010)

Morning all!

Who stole the sunshine huh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Who stole the sunshine huh?


upchuck


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2010)

Morning all

Working at home today but may take a trip to M&S's mid-season sale later.

Will it be as mad here today do you think?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Back in the post office queue, this time with the right id. Feel rubbish though, so might go home





BiddlyBee said:


> Feeling better and at work, but just been reminded about how some of these people are a bit cuntish



Poor Bee  

The day can only get better from here on though


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

Mornin gobshites!

I missed all of these supposed shenanigans!  Probably cos I'm barely posting on most threads these days due to the Boredom Factor

what did madz get banned for?  

Bee - what did those horrid people do to you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> what did madz get banned for?



For not heeding a warning I think... Only a temp (24 hours) ban though.


----------



## cesare (Mar 17, 2010)

Morning!

Blimey, that was eventful yesterday 

Go home sick Bee!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> For not heeding a warning I think... Only a temp (24 hours) ban though.



Bit harsh

She's going through a really fucking horrible time at the moment - bound to kick off


----------



## cesare (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Bit harsh
> 
> She's going through a really fucking horrible time at the moment - bound to kick off



It looked like a 'make an example' type day yesterday ... well that's what it looked like to me, reading it all after it had happened.

As far as Clair's concerned, there's a few posters that only ever post to spam their events and nothing else. Do they get banned? No. Yet Clair's permabanned


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> It looked like a 'make an example' type day yesterday ... well that's what it looked like to me, reading it all after it had happened.
> 
> As far as Clair's concerned, there's a few posters that only ever post to spam their events and nothing else. Do they get banned? No. Yet Clair's *permabanned*



Is she?!!!!   fucking hell!  

I haven't been keeping up at all obviously!


----------



## cesare (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Is she?!!!!   fucking hell!
> 
> I haven't been keeping up at all obviously!



Yeah, there's a thread on it in Feedback http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10436226#post10436226

Drew's gone too, I think.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2010)

clair's permaban seems a bit random....don't think Drew's is permanent though.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Started the drag feeling upbeat but that is already fading....


----------



## cesare (Mar 17, 2010)

Seemingly there is no reason for these extraordinary intergalactical upsets


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

Jesus fucking christ

What is WRONG with people?!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2010)

Melt down....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Mar 17, 2010)

Only Doctor Hans Zarkhov, formerly at NASA, has provided any explanation


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The day can only get better from here on though


Lol... I've got the dentist later, so shorter day, but prospect of drilling ahead, I've had an achy jaw for weeks.  



sojourner said:


> Mornin gobshites!
> 
> I missed all of these supposed shenanigans!  Probably cos I'm barely posting on most threads these days due to the Boredom Factor
> 
> what did madz get banned for?


I missed it all too soj, I only knew madz was banned because of facepants. What link was Clair spamming 


> Bee - what did those horrid people do to you?


The bloke at work who doesn't really like me saw me come through the front door, got in the lift, looked at me and didn't hold it. He is a fucking twat


----------



## cesare (Mar 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What link was Clair spamming



Coolest radio - ninjaboy's site

Good luck with your teeths!

Oh, and 

This morning's unprecedented solar eclipse is no cause for alarm


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> Coolest radio - ninjaboy's site
> 
> Good luck with your teeths!
> 
> ...


Oh 

What eclipse?


----------



## cesare (Mar 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oh
> 
> What eclipse?



I was carrying on this morning's Flash Gordon theme


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm so slow.


Ah-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cesare (Mar 17, 2010)

Open fire! All weapons! Dispatch war rocket Ajax to bring back his body


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The bloke at work who doesn't really like me saw me come through the front door, got in the lift, looked at me and didn't hold it. He is a fucking twat



Fucking idiot - such pettiness


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The bloke at work who doesn't really like me saw me come through the front door, got in the lift, looked at me and didn't hold it. He is a fucking twat



Maybe he had farted and was embarrassed?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2010)

lunch time


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay - crunchy peanut butter on buttered toast


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yay - crunchy peanut butter on buttered toast



I'd add some blackcurrant Jam to that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yay - crunchy peanut butter on buttered toast



Mmmmm....hungry in Hackney..


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'd add some blackcurrant Jam to that



And you would be WRONG marty!!  bleurgghhhhh


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Might go walk round the park for lunch today.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Just booked a bar for 1,000 people


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

Party?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Party?



work shit


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Stig (Mar 17, 2010)

dole interview soon.  I have to prove what I've been doing to look for work.
 Not in itself a problem, i have printed out all my application confirmations, but by jeeebus am I hungover.  

I have a massive deep knee graze where I fell down the escalators last night. and can't move my arm, where it was nearly pulled out of it's socket, I think that was where rich! was desperately trying to pull me up before we got to the bottom in case i got sucked under and was never seen again  Nice thought but i think he may have been a little drunky, too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2010)

Ouch stig...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> And you would be WRONG marty!!  bleurgghhhhh



I am correct


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Poor Stig! 

You should request the CCTV footage though and stick it on youtube


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Poor Stig!
> 
> You should request the CCTV footage though and stick it on youtube



 Bad baggerman


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2010)

Stig said:


> dole interview soon.  I have to prove what I've been doing to look for work.
> Not in itself a problem, i have printed out all my application confirmations, but by jeeebus am I hungover.
> 
> I have a massive deep knee graze where I fell down the escalators last night. and can't move my arm, where it was nearly pulled out of it's socket, I think that was where rich! was desperately trying to pull me up before we got to the bottom in case i got sucked under and was never seen again  Nice thought but i think he may have been a little drunky, too.


go for a pre-signing pint


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Post signing pint?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2010)

Pint signed post...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Heh


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Nothings' Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship on the wireless now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> Coolest radio - ninjaboy's site
> 
> Good luck with your teeths!
> 
> ...





cesare said:


> I was carrying on this morning's Flash Gordon theme



I posted on the which is the best planet that I thought Planet Mongo (home to Ming the Merciless and Mongo Meantime) and no one took up bthe Flash Gordon theme  *sticks out lower lip and looks sulky* I should have posted it on here where people know there Flash 

In other news I have bought a rather nice green per una coat in the M&S sale


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Feels like it should be 16:00 now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Banana


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

Stig said:


> I have a massive deep knee graze where I fell down the escalators last night. and can't move my arm, where it was nearly pulled out of it's socket, I think that was where rich! was desperately trying to pull me up before we got to the bottom in case i got sucked under and was never seen again  Nice thought but i think he may have been a little drunky, too.



Oh dear Stig 

I do like the fact that there are other drunky clumsy idiots in this world though - it makes one feel so much less alone


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

I feel a bit weird

Have belly ache and a bit nauseous

Probably just wind - think I'll go out for a quick stroll, see if I can fart it out


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

No top trumps for me, but I do feel a bit better now

Doesn't help that the fucking heating is on full whack - can't turn it down yet cos stupid fucking women in here start whinging that it's too cold


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> No top trumps for me, but I do feel a bit better now
> 
> Doesn't help that the fucking heating is on full whack - can't turn it down yet cos stupid fucking women in here start whinging that it's too cold



our heating is on full blast, we can't turn it down because the control thingie is broked


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> our heating is on full blast, we can't turn it down because the control thingie is broked



It's horrible innit?  I've got the window wide open now and feel a helluva lot better already

The fucking women in here walk round in thin summer stuff all year round - it's like they've never heard of winter.  Now that it's so much warmer - they STILL want the heating on full blast


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It's horrible innit?  I've got the window wide open now and feel a helluva lot better already
> 
> The fucking women in here walk round in thin summer stuff all year round - it's like they've never heard of winter.  Now that it's so much warmer - they STILL want the heating on full blast



so many annoying people like that around, luckily we could turn the heating down if the actual controller worked and repair man came


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

We have no heating on


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Posted for the ladies


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

cunt


oh oops - that was in reply to the post before ^ that one!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Posted for the ladies



I might print that out 

We don't actually have air conditioning, but with a little tweaking it would be totally relevant to the heating situation


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Posted for the ladies



work safe?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> work safe?



yuup


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Now Radio Woman is singing along to the Lighthouse Family


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> yuup


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


>



Yes


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yes



no time to click atm, I'm off


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



This is more like "fuck off."


----------



## Emperor Ming (Mar 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I posted on the which is the best planet that I thought Planet Mongo (home to Ming the Merciless and Mongo Meantime) and no one took up bthe Flash Gordon theme  *sticks out lower lip and looks sulky* I should have posted it on here where people know there Flash



He's not cool, he a colossal wanker!

Pathetic earthlings. Hurling your bodies out into the void, without the slightest inkling of who or what is out here. If you had known anything about the true nature of the anything at all, you wouldve hidden from it in terror!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Morning Ming you cheerful soul 

Friday Eve and today is footy day. Work first but then 18:00 kick off Fulham vs Juventus which I am looking forward to greatly.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2010)

Morning!!!

Coffee in the East...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Coffee drunk, out the door, fed the birds and on the commute once more. 

Seems like a standard day of flouncing, speculation and name calling is underway today. I for one will be ignoring this mostly and discussing the mundane


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2010)

mrs21 feeds the birds, a lot more birdsong in the mornings as a result


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2010)

Well done on the bird feeding draggers.... 

More beef on Friday eve? Make it stopppppppppppppppppppppppp!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Tuppence a bag or has inflation affected this?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tuppence a bag or has inflation affected this?



Now £1 I'm afraid....more if you buy up West...buisness tax and all.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Now £1 I'm afraid....more if you buy up West...buisness tax and all.



A clear sign of oppression 

Well, the working day is under way and the to-do list is loooooong. Short day today too so need to get working I suppose. Minor procrastinations to start off though, just for traditions sake


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2010)

feeling a little tender today, had a paddy's night drink with a cousin, in Wood Green, proper oldstyle Irish place, Monaghan's Tavern The barman was related to us as well, 3rd cousin or something, and the owner knew my dad


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Seems like a standard day of flouncing, speculation and name calling is underway today. I for one will be ignoring this mostly and discussing the mundane



Oh god

Again?

Think I'll be joining you in the mundane tent bajjy - it's all getting a bit fucking ruinous this lot


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh its all gone terribly wrong


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2010)

So what's the ban count today?  I noticed cheesey went last night.

*yawn* busy morning then off to hospital at 2.30


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Think I'll be joining you in the mundane tent bajjy - it's all getting a bit fucking ruinous this lot



I like the mundane


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2010)

Mornin' all - a bit sleepy here though I am also dosed up with ibuprofen/paracetemol in preparation for period pains!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Email from client 



> Currently I have no money but really need some work doing urgently, can we come to an arrangement?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

And your response?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> And your response?



Delete


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, just over halfway now and the drag is lighter today


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Delete



heh


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2010)

a big hangover fry-up has left me feeling slightly better


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a big hangover fry-up has left me feeling slightly better



You working or skiving today?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You working or skiving today?



working!  shouldn't really go out on a school night and over refresh, I pay for it the next day now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> working!  shouldn't really go out on a school night and over refresh, I pay for it the next day now





Would a __~ help?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2010)

Motivation seems to be eluding me today  I'd really just like to sleep.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would a __~ help?



they have been assisting me through the morning


----------



## g force (Mar 18, 2010)

I sense it's panic time in the PR industry....just had 4 different agencies call offering work. So I asked them if they knew what we did and 2 admitted they didn't. FFS you're meant to work in PR!!!

Actually stringing PR agencies along is kinda fun but I just cannot be fucked with it today.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

Tenants pissing me off to the point of violence now

Trying to read my book and have my lunch - no less than fucking EIGHT interruptions 'oh are you having your lunch, can you just do this?'

ARRGHHHH FUCKING FUCK OFF YOU TWATS


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *Tenants pissing me off to the point of violence now*
> Trying to read my book and have my lunch - no less than fucking EIGHT interruptions 'oh are you having your lunch, can you just do this?'
> 
> ARRGHHHH FUCKING FUCK OFF YOU TWATS



I know your pain!  we close the office between 12-2, in fact they only have access to us from 10-12, and 2-4, and on Thursday's only 2-4

you have to train them


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

The park is nice


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I know your pain!  we close the office between 12-2, in fact they only have access to us from 10-12, and 2-4, and on Thursday's only 2-4
> 
> you have to train them



If I could train them I would, trust me

Unfortunately I have to man reception all cunting day (apart from when I get out for weeny tiny bit bout 3ish in order to retain any sanity), so just have to suppress my murderous urges

the cunts


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Corporate Man is listening to the racing quite loud


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

__~


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

Not in the mood today

Can everyone just cock off please?  Thanks.  

Roll on bank holiday weekend


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Can everyone just cock off please?  Thanks.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



No not YOU lot, silly

THEM lot - the cocksucking twats in here


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Blimey, we have the 2nd and 5th of April off, that is not so far away is it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Just over an hour to go here peeps


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 18, 2010)

Missed my 3pm shower room knap  not leaving until 5 either  

The trouble of sleeping in the shower room, besides the uncomfortable bench is that its in the corridor so you get woken by peeps chatting to their boyfriends / girlfriends, doctors, job agencies etc etc ........
Yesterday i was worken by a woman on the phone wanting STD checkup


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Yesterday i was worken by a woman on the phone wanting STD checkup





Now you know she puts out


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Blimey, we have the 2nd and 5th of April off, that is not so far away is it?



I have the 6th off as well 


(it's my birthday)


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Blimey, we have the 2nd and 5th of April off, that is not so far away is it?



I seriously cannot wait

Hoping to go camping if the weather's ok - will just be nice to have those two extra days off


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have the 6th off as well
> 
> 
> (it's my birthday)



I would normally call you a cunt, but as it's going to be your birthday, I shall refrain


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Half day tomorrow... 

Lunch here


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Half day tomorrow...
> 
> Lunch here





> Three times National Steak & Kidney Pie Champions



has to be the pie, surely


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> has to be the pie, surely



I am already there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am already there



Yeah deffo pie - and if for some reason the pies are off then I like the look of the Guinea Mixed Grill      (Steak, Lamb Cutlet, Bacon, Sausage, Lamb Kidney, Field Mushroom and Grilled Tomato). With chips


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah deffo pie - and if for some reason the pies are off then I like the look of the Guinea Mixed Grill      (Steak, Lamb Cutlet, Bacon, Sausage, Lamb Kidney, Field Mushroom and Grilled Tomato). With chips



surely a three time winner of the national steak and kidney pie championship will never have off pies

eta, I mean they will always have the pies on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> surely a three time winner of the national steak and kidney pie championship will never have off pies
> 
> eta, I mean they will always have the pies on



Oh I am sure they will be - I was just offerng an alternative which caught my eye....and made me dribble a little  (10 weeks of the diet and counting. I dream of chips!)


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Half day tomorrow...
> 
> Lunch here



ooo

can I have the pate to start, the steak and kidney pie, with - err hang on, there's no mash on that menu!! WAITER!!!!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 18, 2010)

But Fridays are for fish 'n chips and they always have been, cant you have your pie on a Monday or a Thursday


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> But Fridays are for fish 'n chips and they always have been, cant you have your pie on a Monday or a Thursday



I believe they have changed the law, and it's now ok to eat pies every day


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I believe they have changed the law, and it's now ok to eat pies every day


 
Mmmmmm Fish Pie


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



bye bye bajjy

have fun


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2010)

Another day flown by. 

And a half-day tomorrow followed by recreational mind abuse and alcoholic self-harm.

Hurray!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2010)

Shit


----------



## kittyP (Mar 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Shit



 ?


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2010)

Eh? Everything OK Bee?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2010)

I got shortlisted for a job, but I'm terrified of interviews, really shit at them


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2010)

Me too. I still get jobs though, eventually. Good luck.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I got shortlisted for a job, but I'm terrified of interviews, really shit at them



Oh honey. I remember you saying about this. 
I don't really have advice but will say I know you can do it. 
I know you are you very imployable. Clever and conscientious. 
I know this is not much help but.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2010)

NVP said:


> Me too. I still get jobs though, eventually. Good luck.



I get them through fluke or if the interviewers are really shit  Need to see if I can get the day off work first.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Oh honey. I remember you saying about this.
> I don't really have advice but will say I know you can do it.
> I know you are you very imployable. Clever and conscientious.
> I know this is not much help but.....



There's not really much advice people can give honey. I do my prep, I practice, I try to stay calm but I freeze 

Got a few days to practice staying calm, maybe going in with the attitude that I don't need the job will help?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 18, 2010)

Just realised my birthday is on a Friday and during half term this year


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## kittyP (Mar 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>



I am not so bothered about actually celebrating but more that it means that I won't have to stand up in assembly and have everyone sing to me!


----------



## Voley (Mar 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Got a few days to practice staying calm, maybe going in with the attitude that I don't need the job will help?



I use that one. I go in thinking 'the worst thing that'll happen here is that they won't give me the job and/or I might look a bit daft because I'm flustered'. Not the end of the world. It was a bit more difficult doing this recently when I was unemployed because the worst thing that could happen was I'd still be scraping by on 63 quid a week but the basic principle still applied.

I can sympathise Bee. Interviews aren't a good way of assessing someone's worth for a role imo. It's a bit like exams - you're put on the spot and in twenty minutes or so are expected to show how years of work/experience have made you the right person for it. Bit daft really. If it's any consolation, I spent the morning before my last interview puking from the nerves. Still got the job mind despite the aroma of vomit and sick stains all over my tie.


----------



## Voley (Mar 19, 2010)

Did I tell you all I've got a half day today?

Yes, yes I did.

Shall I tell you all again?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, yes you did.

And no you shouldn't  

Ta for the reply, going to see if I can get the day off and go from there. One day at a time, and try not to start panicking just yet


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

Exciting stuff Bee 

Happy Freeday all, the week draws nearer to a close. I am shattered but my own fault and moaning will help. 

Not too bad a day, leave the office about midday, lunch meeting, some shopping to do after that and then home for maximum sleeps.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2010)

seems to have been a long week, still, Friday now, so that's all forgiven and I have now 5 day weeks for a while, 3 short weeks in a row coming up


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> seems to have been a long week, still, Friday now, so that's all forgiven and I have now 5 day weeks for a while, 3 short weeks in a row coming up


 

............ and a Pie for lunch


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 19, 2010)

sampling the new marmite, it's ftw


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> sampling the new marmite, it's ftw


I need to do this ^ 

Badgers... you didn't have pie! You disappoint me 

It's friday at fucking last, been a long long week.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I need to do this ^
> 
> Badgers... you didn't have pie! You disappoint me
> 
> It's friday at fucking last, been a long long week.



I should have got your jar to you yesterday 

No pie but I will have a belated pie today for lunch


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy Friday all....the weekend eve is upon us!

I NEED to get to the library and study....I also need another coffee first.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 19, 2010)

Dragging big time this morning, a few of the fuck wits that I work with are going to the pub at lunchtime but I am going for a 5 mile run listening to my Tuuuuunnnnnesssssss instead

a quick kip in the showers later then home time at 4pm


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2010)

the drag is in good fettle, half days, interviews, marmite and pies


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

__~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I should have got your jar to you yesterday
> 
> No pie but I will have a belated pie today for lunch



Why didn't you have pie 

I could eat some pie now....apple, with a lump of cheese on the side


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why didn't you have pie



Poor show isn't it? 

Not only did I not have pie but they were not selling beer in the ground. No beer for sale at a footy match? The posters said that this is UEFA regulations but we felt a bit cheated


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Poor show isn't it?
> 
> Not only did I not have pie but they were not selling beer in the ground. No beer for sale at a footy match? The posters said that this is UEFA regulations but we felt a bit cheated



That is a poor show  Can you still buy it at ordinary league matches?

Last time Mr. QofG's went to see AFC Wimbledon play (at Hayes or somewhere) he had bovril as it was all on offer


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Dragging big time this morning, a few of the fuck wits that I work with are going to the pub at lunchtime but I am going for a 5 mile run listening to my Tuuuuunnnnnesssssss instead
> 
> a quick kip in the showers later then home time at 4pm



You are made of stronger stuff than me brother. I would have ran to the pub. And not for exercise purposes either 

Glad its bastard Friday man this week was a riiiight mother. Hopefully a relaxed weekend building bookcases and beds will be on the cards


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> AFC Wimbledon



I know one of the club directors ^ 

Never been to see them play though


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 19, 2010)

Yetman said:


> You are made of stronger stuff than me brother. I would have ran to the pub. And not for exercise purposes either
> 
> Glad its bastard Friday man this week was a riiiight mother. Hopefully a relaxed weekend building bookcases and beds will be on the cards


 
Dooode its all ying n yang innit, to be fair the start of the week was carnage following the weekends exploits, yesterday was my first day I felt 'normal', your Chuck Norris in disguise Yets  

May spark a fat one later following my kip


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I know one of the club directors ^
> 
> Never been to see them play though



Really  

Mr. QofG's is a big fan  Apparently they are doing quite well but my interest in football is mainly confined to Mr. QofG's talking about it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> my interest in football is mainly confined to Mr. QofG's talking about it


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Dooode its all ying n yang innit, to be fair the start of the week was carnage following the weekends exploits, yesterday was my first day I felt 'normal', your Chuck Norris in disguise Yets
> 
> May spark a fat one later following my kip



Yeah I've heard interesting stuff about this 'normal' I'll have to give it a try sometime. Sounds pretty mellow


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

40 minutes left


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 40 minutes left



What??? HOw??? 

I am not even working and i'm jealous of that.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> What??? HOw???
> 
> I am not even working and i'm jealous of that.



Friday 'working' lunch with a newspaper hack


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2010)

It's pay day today. Yippee!!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

Yooooooo poosticks!!!!  

Bee - totally sympathise, am the same - exams/interviews - forget my own fucking name and the ability to speak English.  Good luck darlin

Bajjy - cunt 

NVP - getting in the alcoholic self-harm early - that's my boy  

yetty/nicey - tsk tsk.  you don't see me behaving like that. mainly cos I'm the other side of the internet to you but still...


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's pay day today. Yippee!!!



Me too! 


Not feeling too great today though.
Another person is resigning.
Total 5 people within a month!
As for myself, I'm looking also.
Nothing is yet concrete which is frustrating 

I hate agents!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> yetty/nicey - tsk tsk. you don't see me behaving like that. mainly cos I'm the other side of the internet to you but still...


 
You just disguise your shanangins sooooo well, whilst cursing all the peeps that come over to pester ya - Who's upset ya today then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> Not feeling too great today though.
> ...



Oh dear


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> You just disguise your shanangins sooooo well, whilst cursing all the peeps that come over to pester ya - Who's upset ya today then



eh?  no ones upset me today chuck!  I'm fiiiiine and dandy - it's Friday!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> Not feeling too great today though.
> ...



I've worked somewhere like that, basically the whole management team 94 staff) left within about 6 months - due to senior management fuckwittery


----------



## Voley (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> NVP - getting in the alcoholic self-harm early - that's my boy



*sound of cork popping*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2010)

All on my own in t'office. Aaahh blessed silence!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2010)

*parp*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *parp*


----------



## Voley (Mar 19, 2010)

I quite like letting one go in the office when you've got it to yourself. You can really let it rip.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *parp*



Beans?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

NVP said:


> *sound of cork popping*



*jealous*

Am girding my loins for a nice bottle of red which I am about to nip out and purchase

I accidentlied a bottle last night too   Was only gonna have one glass, but it was so bloody lush I couldn't stop   Some chilean cab sauv down from a tenner to a bluey in tesco yesterday - phwoarrr


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2010)

Red wine was created to mock me, make me love it and then mock me somemore...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Red wine was created to mock me, make me love it and then mock me somemore...



Aww

how does it mock you Ruti?

It sorta 'mocks' me - but that's after 2+ bottles, and it feels more like death than mocking tbh


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

Meeting was good
Best pie (steak and mushroom) I have ever had!

Now a couple of errands and then home to tidy up a bit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Aww
> 
> how does it mock you Ruti?
> 
> It sorta 'mocks' me - but that's after 2+ bottles, and it feels more like death than mocking tbh



It mocks me by tasting too good and then by laughing it's fuzzy laugh in my head the next day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Beans?


Empty office



Badgers said:


> Meeting was good
> Best pie (steak and mushroom) I have ever had!
> 
> Now a couple of errands and then home to tidy up a bit


...and cook my tea?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

Red wine Fridays are good  

I find the hangover slows me down a lot. Worth it sometimes though and I like cooking with red wine


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *jealous*
> 
> Am girding my loins for a nice bottle of red which I am about to nip out and purchase
> 
> I accidentlied a bottle last night too   Was only gonna have one glass, but it was so bloody lush I couldn't stop   Some chilean cab sauv down from a tenner to a bluey in tesco yesterday - phwoarrr



Hardy's Crest? I accidentalied a few glarses of that last night. I accidentalied one of them all over the carpet under the bed and on my books and shit as well. Mrs has been on about changing the bed location in room as well, might have to try and sway that idea somehow.......or maybe just accidentaly the mrs


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> It mocks me by tasting too good and then by laughing it's fuzzy laugh in my head the next day.


hehe 



Yetman said:


> Hardy's Crest? I accidentalied a few glarses of that last night. I accidentalied one of them all over the carpet under the bed and on my books and shit as well. Mrs has been on about changing the bed location in room as well, might have to try and sway that idea somehow.......or maybe just accidentaly the mrs



No not Hardys - that's Australian you berk

I have just been entertaining the ladies in the back office with my speaker phone/mobile feedback/whistling trick


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I have just been entertaining the ladies in the back oriffice with my speaker phone/mobile feedback/whistling trick



Holy fucking shitmeister you'll have to teach me that!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> hehe


 I accidentiallied a bottle of red into my shopping bag on the way home from the library...further evidence of how red wine mocks me from near and far...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm off , happy w/e folks   xx


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Holy fucking shitmeister you'll have to teach me that!


  It's not as deviant as it sounds tbh yetty OH I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE. GRRR.

just ring each other, put each other on speakerphone, and hold the phones face to face.  gives a weird alien type feedback, which is enhanced by whistling around/over it - cool as FUCK 


Rutita1 said:


> I accidentiallied a bottle of red into my shopping bag on the way home from the library...further evidence of how red wine mocks me from near and far...



heh - I have accidentlied a bottle into my car boot 


marty21 said:


> i'm off , happy w/e folks   xx



bye ya big cuntybollocks!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2010)

Have a good weekend marty


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> just ring each other.........which is enhanced by whistling around/over it



This just gets hotter and hotter


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

Yetman said:


> This just gets hotter and hotter



Oh you soooo wouldn't say that to my face ya big cocksucker


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Holy fucking shitmeister you'll have to teach me that!



You need to listen to The Wet Spots, album called 'Ribbed for Pleasure' as that explains much of it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2010)

Good weekends to you all cunticles 

x


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

Best phone trick is to take two mobile phones with speaker facility. Take a large hit of LSD and then lie flat on your back as the colours start. Place a phone on either side of your head, call one phone from the other, answer, put both on speaker and chat to yourself. 

This is good for morale but not guaranteed to advance your career in my experience.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Good weekends to you all cunticles
> 
> x



byesy byeeee  cuntychops!



Badgers said:


> Best phone trick is to take two mobile phones with speaker facility. Take a large hit of LSD and then lie flat on your back as the colours start. Place a phone on either side of your head, call one phone from the other, answer, put both on speaker and chat to yourself.
> 
> This is good for morale but not guaranteed to advance your career in my experience.



hehe

reet - am away

have a fucking nice one y'all


----------



## Voley (Mar 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Best phone trick is to take two mobile phones with speaker facility. Take a large hit of LSD and then lie flat on your back as the colours start. Place a phone on either side of your head, call one phone from the other, answer, put both on speaker and chat to yourself.
> 
> This is good for morale but not guaranteed to advance your career in my experience.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2010)

Morning all.

Back to the drag this week, 40 minutes in and I'm bored already


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2010)

morning campers !


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi de Hi marty!!  Morning all 

Ahhh - great weekend, back to the drag, but have a gig to look forward to tomorrow night


----------



## Stig (Mar 22, 2010)

Morning! 

Off to the dentists now. See if I'm entitled to free checkup. Hope so!  *tips bank account upside down and give it a shake*


I still dentist in sunny Walworth, wonder how it is these days. i'll do the market while i'm there.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> but have a gig to look forward to tomorrow night


What's the gig?

I'm thinking early lunch today...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello all!

I have got a headache - fucking hormones - so am feeling glum 

However I did have a _lush_ curry last night


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What's the gig?



Tunng in Manchestuh

can't wait


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 22, 2010)

Morning... well just about 

Weekend was too short, and got a weird week ahead of me. Trying to keep calm 




QueenOfGoths said:


> I have got a headache - fucking hormones - so am feeling glum


That calls for chocolate


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 22, 2010)

Wotcha. My sensible self told my stupid lazy self that I wasn't allowed to play in this thread anymore as I get all distracted and can't work properly.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Weekend was too short, and got a weird week ahead of me. Trying to keep calm



What's weird about it bee?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Wotcha. My sensible self told my stupid lazy self that I wasn't allowed to play in this thread anymore as I get all distracted and can't work properly.



has any self made a decision on this issue ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> has any self made a decision on this issue ?



Not today. Perhaps tomorrow.,


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2010)

Code red boys and girls - badgers may want to hit the ignore button!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 22, 2010)

I've ignored already!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I've ignored already!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


>



Then I just went back to look at it without thinking  "I swear I've just posted something " I keep doing that


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear





marty21 said:


> I've worked somewhere like that, basically the whole management team 94 staff) left within about 6 months - due to senior management fuckwittery




I didn't even go to the leaving drinks on that friday 'cos I knew people were gonna be bitchy about work and didn't think I could take it any longer 

senior management fuckwittery - innit.

At the moment, there's not much for me to do which is making me feel rather insecure about my role here though they won't get rid of me for sure.  
Guess I should just enjoy having nothing to do and getting paid at the same time?...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2010)

lunchtime!!   cheese and onion butty, cheese and onion crisps, lemon and ginger tea and a twix - fuck the healthy eating today, am starvin


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> What's weird about it bee?


Interview on Wednesday, and pretty busy the rest of the week... want the weekend again already


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 22, 2010)

Interview is good though, isn't it? Like, really good?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 22, 2010)

Good if you're not me


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2010)

Hope you manage to get through it ok bee!  

I am currently listening to a young scouse lass in work rabbit on to her mate on the phone about her boyfriend, and her best mate.  B/f apparently tried it on with best mate, best mate has told her about it, and she doesn't believe it, cos, right, he took her to a hotel the very next night after it was meant to have happened, and he'd spread rosepetals on the bed n everyting, right, and he wouldn't do that would he, if he'd tried it on with her, the 'manhead'?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 22, 2010)

'Manhead'? I'm scared to ask...?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 22, 2010)

Morning! Curry for breakfast it was. Crisps are whats needed now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 22, 2010)

Good weekend?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeehaa!!

30 mins to go and Monday is DONE folks!   Then home to change my absolutely minging bed sheets , skin up, hang up the washing, and chillllllll


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> 30 mins to go and Monday is DONE folks!



It's taken long enough.  Hopefully tomorrow I'll be back into my routine and the monotony will be slightly less tedious...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 22, 2010)

At fucking last... I'm off


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2010)

Well despite being in this job for all of two weeks, I've been told I've got to take some leave as it's the end of the financial year.  So two days off after Easter it is.


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2010)

Early start, early finish today. Minimal drag I hope.


----------



## Stig (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, dentist was great. Free, and there's nowt wrong with my teeth. double goodness. 

Now I'm up early for a not-optional dole office life coach thing where they'll spend the morning polishing my CV and giving me top tips to make life all shiny and better. I'm quite looking forward to it. 

Followed by eat as much as you like curry round the corner, pub, then a silver mount zion gig.  

and it's sunny! 

what an excellent Tuesday.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice one Stig  

Drag is still at coffee/sofa stage for me. Feel like mould and stuff but the day must start soon. Got a meeting this afternoon which is gonna be dull but hey ho


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2010)

only working til Thursday this week   and a latish arrival today as I have to drop something off in Tottenham first


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 23, 2010)

Can not be fucked today


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> Followed by eat as much as you like curry round the corner, pub, then a silver mount zion gig.
> 
> and it's sunny!
> 
> what an excellent Tuesday.


That does sound like a great Tuesday 

I've got meetings non-stop from 10am - 4.30pm, so better try and get a cig in before then.

Going to be a stressy evening trying to calm my nerves before tomorrow, but I'm going to go see those zebra finches after the interview, then go home and tinker with my bike... it'll just be a nice relaxing day off, yes, that's all


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 23, 2010)

Morning all..the sun's out and I'm having coffee. 

Good luck at the interview Bee.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

Post interview Finch is always a winner. Not that I have any actual reports of people seeing them or any birds playing musical instruments post interview but it is clearly a sign. Maybe this could be the start of something.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> Well, dentist was great. Free, and there's nowt wrong with my teeth. double goodness.
> 
> Now I'm up early for a not-optional dole office life coach thing where they'll spend the morning polishing my CV and giving me top tips to make life all shiny and better. I'm quite looking forward to it.
> 
> ...



Cor, that DOES sound like a good Tuesday! 

I have good tunes on, have managed to get through an hour and 10 mins without noticing, and have a few jobs I plan to do

Then Tunng tonight!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Then Tunng tonight!



Morning lady 

What's Tunng?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

experimental folk band?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 23, 2010)

Tum, te, tum. No network this morning so coffee and Mars bar it is


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning lady
> 
> What's Tunng?





Badgers said:


> experimental folk band?



Morning Ru - what bajjy said

music journos like to call them 'folktronica'.  Urgh.

they're just a really interesting and creative band


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2010)

Morning all  - 'tis so hot in here today I've got the fan on!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

__~


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning Ru - what bajjy said
> 
> music journos like to call them 'folktronica'.  Urgh.
> 
> they're just a really interesting and creative band



Okay, sounds like a good way to spend a Tuesday evening!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

Marmite, ham, cheese and cucumber sarnie  

This Loseday is not all bad in the main, office is quiet but have enough to do keep the drag mostly for the door.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2010)

Currently waiting for the post to osmosis itself onto my desk.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

fucking starving

have a cheese and onion butty and a twix that I am going to inhale on the dot of 12


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

This just arrived in the post so my day is done


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> Well, dentist was great. Free, and there's nowt wrong with my teeth. double goodness.
> 
> Now I'm up early for a not-optional dole office life coach thing where they'll spend the morning polishing my CV and giving me top tips to make life all shiny and better. I'm quite looking forward to it.
> 
> ...



Damn it! I knew there was something I forgot to get tickets for


----------



## Yetman (Mar 23, 2010)

Fucking shit day so far, but things are moving so thats good. No matter how pissed off I am this guy always brings a smile to my face


----------



## Yetman (Mar 23, 2010)

!____!
(^o^) moooooooooaaaaaahhhoooweewooweeoowweeooo
8\_i_b
\V V


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

Client just emailed me this 



> We have expression in Turkish who holds honey licks his finger too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 23, 2010)

afternoon all, just had my lunch, yummy pasta, busy busy busy here, first day back after weekend away, can't remember how to do anything anymore....


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

How's the arsebone paulie?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> How's the arsebone paulie?


still sore. didn't help sitting on a train for 5 hours yesterday. just called my masseur to see if he can come over soon and give me a rub down.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> still sore. didn't help sitting on a train for 5 hours yesterday. *just called my masseur to see if he can come over soon and give me a rub down.*



and what are you going to do about the arsebone pain?

*chortle*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> and what are you going to do about the arsebone pain?
> 
> *chortle*


might take my mind of it if nothing else


----------



## Ms T (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello all.  First day back after three weeks on holiday (sobs gently).  Actually it's not too bad, but am missing my lunchtime beer and plate of noodles. 

Can someone give me a summary of what's been occurring round there parts.  Anything I need to know?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> might take my mind of it if nothing else


heh 



Ms T said:


> Hello all.  First day back after three weeks on holiday (sobs gently).  Actually it's not too bad, but am missing my lunchtime beer and plate of noodles.
> 
> Can someone give me a summary of what's been occurring round there parts.  Anything I need to know?



Hello!! Nice hol?  

It's been fucking mayhem quite honestly - no word of a lie.  Bannings, sackings, returners, marathon interpersonal war threads, mountains of bile and drivel

Never known it quite this bad


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Client just emailed me this



Cryptic  - how do you hold honey?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cryptic  - how do you hold honey?


how do you want me to hold you, honey?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hello!! Nice hol?
> 
> It's been fucking mayhem quite honestly - no word of a lie.  Bannings, sackings, returners, marathon interpersonal war threads, mountains of bile and drivel
> 
> Never known it quite this bad



Lovely thanks.

I need more details!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> how do you want me to hold you, honey?





I think I need to switch my fan back on now !


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Hello all.  First day back after three weeks on holiday (sobs gently).  Actually it's not too bad, but am missing my lunchtime beer and plate of noodles.
> 
> Can someone give me a summary of what's been occurring round there parts.  Anything I need to know?



Welcome back to the mire


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Lovely thanks.
> 
> I need more details!



this is weird - I could have sworn I replied to you, but it isn't there now! 


Anyway, glad you had a good un

check the dustbin for the details!  it ain't happy readin


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cryptic  - how do you hold honey?





Paulie Tandoori said:


> how do you want me to hold you, honey?





Funny business is funny


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

Only two threads on ignore today so a good day


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Only two threads on ignore today so a good day



Make that three


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 23, 2010)

Nearly into the last part of a very long day.  Want to go home and straight to bed, but there's some freelance work waiting for me.  At least that can mostly be done while half asleep on the sofa though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

make that four


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 4



haha

nearly posted that myself


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

la la la


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> this is weird - I could have sworn I replied to you, but it isn't there now!
> 
> 
> Anyway, glad you had a good un
> ...


so why did stells go bonkers then? just been in the bin and it still doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so why did stells go bonkers then? just been in the bin and it still doesn't make much sense to me.



don't know exactly

she said she was trying to get banned

still dunt make any sense to me either


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

I am off my winchucks and winchicks


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow Bee.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers mate, send me some calming thoughts


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2010)

Focus on the finches all the way


----------



## cesare (Mar 23, 2010)

Fingers crossed ...


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cheers mate, send me some calming thoughts



Will do. Keep reminding yourself it's no big deal if you don't get it. Because it really isn't. All the best.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 23, 2010)

yep, g'luck bee, be cool


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2010)

*calming thoughts directed at Bee*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Morning morning morning......

Late start is good, meeting at half ten and then slow amble to office for the afternoon shift, possibly with lunch on the way. 

Fingers, toes and all crossed for Biddly (finches) Bee today x


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2010)

I am so far staying calm, reading my notes and thinking of finches. I'm just going to meet a few people for a chat to see if we get on and if I wouldn't mind working with them  it's not a test


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2010)

That's the spirit Bee...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Shower time


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I am so far staying calm, reading my notes and thinking of finches. I'm just going to meet a few people for a chat to see if we get on and if I wouldn't mind working with them  it's not a test



proper attitude - good luck darlin 

*yawn* oh dear god I am fucking kernackered.  Thanks to a very snorey person, I only got to kip at about 5 - after having to get up and find fucking earplugs 

great gig though - best support band I've seen that, I reckon


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I am so far staying calm, reading my notes and thinking of finches. I'm just going to meet a few people for a chat to see if we get on and if I wouldn't mind working with them  it's not a test



good luck, and go see the finches, they are ace !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 24, 2010)

Good luck today Bee 

I am up, have cleaned the shower and bathroom and am now eating porridge...suppose I ought to start work soon.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Dragging on the 59 bus at the moment. Meeting two dot-com boys from the olden days who are sneaking back into the corporate bloodfest again. Will try to relieve them of a few quid and not get too bored of the world. Could be worse, could be Tuesday still?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Late


----------



## Stig (Mar 24, 2010)

I've got to re-write my CV according to good advice given yesterday, fill in some weighty application forms, then go and see a man about potential job (not massively keen tbh) at three. Bit of a drag day, all told. Slow to get started, i can't seem to get the concentration up to level.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2010)

banana


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Tube/walk/work or tube/walk/pint/work?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

I think I'll have a half day


----------



## kittyP (Mar 24, 2010)

Hope it went well Bee?

I was going to text you last night but when I went to, I realised that it was a bit too late.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Back at desk again, feeling like I should have gone straight home but there you go.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 24, 2010)

It's Budget Day today.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2010)

And the cider drinkers are crying into their pints.....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Yawn


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

On my sofa for a bit, but have stuff to do, like moving the other sofa so new sofa can be delivered later, and tidying up a bit


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2010)

Get them to move it with you on it marty 

Well... it went better than my last interview. Was still nervous but managed to answer all the questions. Will find out tomorrow 

Went and spent some time with the finches, now I can't get out of Barbican  I think I've walked round the whole estate! I just want to go home, put my feet up and have something to eat.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> it went better than my last interview. Was still nervous but managed to answer all the questions. Will find out tomorrow







BiddlyBee said:


> Went and spent some time with the finches


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Get them to move it with you on it marty
> 
> Well... it went better than my last interview. Was still nervous but managed to answer all the questions. Will find out tomorrow
> 
> Went and spent some time with the finches, now I can't get out of Barbican  I think I've walked round the whole estate! I just want to go home, put my feet up and have something to eat.



I'm not moving it far tbf, I got a bit lost in the Barbican last night, saw an exit sign after leaving the cinema, then wandered around trying to get to street level for what seemed like ages 

The Finches are sweet aren't they? 

*fingers crossed for the job*


----------



## Ms T (Mar 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Get them to move it with you on it marty
> 
> Well... it went better than my last interview. Was still nervous but managed to answer all the questions. Will find out tomorrow
> 
> Went and spent some time with the finches, now I can't get out of Barbican  I think I've walked round the whole estate! I just want to go home, put my feet up and have something to eat.



Sounds good - where was it (sorry as you've probably already said but I can't be bothered to read back through pages of this thread)?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2010)

I would've stayed with the finches for longer if there was a bench to sit on 

Cheers, we'll see eh. I like the org a lot, people seem nice, but would be quite a cut in pay.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2010)

Getting lost in the Barbican is traditional. Fingers crossed for the job.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Sounds good - where was it (sorry as you've probably already said but I can't be bothered to read back through pages of this thread)?



The little birds were at the Barbican. Didn't say where my interview was 

You have a nice hols missy? There's a craft club thread somewhere, for easter at eme's


----------



## Ms T (Mar 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> And the cider drinkers are crying into their pints.....



Innit.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The little birds were at the Barbican. Didn't say where my interview was
> 
> You have a nice hols missy? There's a craft club thread somewhere, for easter at eme's



Hols was great.  Working over Easter.  Again.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

__~


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Hols was great.  Working over Easter.  Again.



Rubbish  will have to catch up with you soon.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Get them to move it with you on it marty
> 
> Well... it went better than my last interview. Was still nervous but managed to answer all the questions. Will find out tomorrow
> 
> Went and spent some time with the finches, now *I can't get out of Barbican * I think I've walked round the whole estate! I just want to go home, put my feet up and have something to eat.



This has happened to me on more that one occasion!

Glad you managed to keep a relative calm Bee.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Gah, only just gone 3pm and feels like it should be nearer to 5pm


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2010)

i have to stay until 8pm anyway


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i have to stay until 8pm anyway



Gah!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2010)

double Gah!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> double Gah!!!



Solid post for number 22,499 I feel ^


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Only two threads on ignore today


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2010)

I nearly always get lost in the Barbican too. I was near there earlier for a meeting, but decided to go and see my uncle's exhibition in Clerkenwell instead (worth a look if you're near, free entrance). I do want to go and see the finches though.

Well done for earlier Bee.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2010)

So do you think your newish attitude helped a bit then Bee?

The ONE day I wanted to be nice and quiet, I have been rushed off my fucking feet!!  Not bloody stopped - but a lot of the work was due to signing up a new tenant and all the related stuff I have to do for that

So yay to another occupant - gone way past my targets now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice one Bee, fingers crossed. 

In other news I am in the library...studying....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> So yay to another occupant - gone way past my targets now



Will you get a bonus?


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2010)

Awr! Bathing finches  

Button's pigeons are back. Yesterday they built a nest and there are now two eggs in it ... fast work from the pigeons.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> Button's pigeons are back. Yesterday they built a nest and there are now two eggs in it ... fast work from the pigeons.


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



These ones have built a proper nest, with twigs and everything. Older, wiser pigeons.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> These ones have built a proper nest, with twigs and everything. Older, wiser pigeons.



They are ALL wise cesare, they just hide behind an image of stupidity to throw us off the scent.


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They are ALL wise cesare, they just hide behind an image of stupidity to throw us off the scent.



I think last year's ones were just immature ... one set laid an egg in a flowerpot, the other laid an egg in the corner of the balcony. These ones cased the joint first ... found a pot with some compost in, then built a proper twiggy nest.


----------



## the button (Mar 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> I think last year's ones were just immature



Feckless. 

It's a council estate, so what do you expect? 

Mine's the pigeon balcony of choice, because it's the only one without a Staffie running around on it.  [/gentrifier]


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

the button said:


> Mine's the pigeon balcony of choice, because it's the only one without a Staffie running around on it.  [/gentrifier]



Pigeon cam or GTFO


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

done stuff 

tidied (moved piles of stuff and put them in neater piles)
moved sofa to other side of the room
hoovered 
had a fag
listened to music 
urban 

<sweats>


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2010)

the button said:


> Feckless.
> 
> It's a council estate, so what do you expect?
> 
> Mine's the pigeon balcony of choice, because it's the only one without a Staffie running around on it.  [/gentrifier]





You need to put some pics up when they hatch, button!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> had a fag
> listened to music
> urban
> 
> *<sweats>*




Poor Marty


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

all done now though, might make a cup of tea in a bit, and there are biscuits in 'the tin of dreams'


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2010)

Put your feet up, marty!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 24, 2010)

Afternoon draggers!

I have had quite a busy day...not working of course!!

Been into the Head, bought a couple of sparkly belts in Peacock's sale 'cos my current one is now to big - pats decreasing stomach! - plus a size 18 short red skirt charity shop for £3.99 from a which is a bit tight - looks suspiciously at stomach


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

tight skirts ftw!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2010)

Afternoon all.

Good day.  Not much drag, over the halfway mark for the week and boss is off tomorrow 

Just had an email from some solicitors in Preston confirming an appointment (that I haven't made) for tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Will you get a bonus?



Nah, will I shite 

Feckless pigeons - I like the idea


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Nearly.....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Much closer....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Fuck this......


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

you'll soon be on the happy bus


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2010)

Right gobshites, I'm gone

real gone


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2010)

That doesn't sound too bad, Bee. Always good to get a half-decent interview out the way if your last one was shit irrespective of the outcome. Continued crossing of fingers, toes etc here.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 24, 2010)

Having a cup of tea and a ginger crunch cream (thank you Badgers) in the hope that it will fend off this (I think) antibiotic induced pounding head.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 24, 2010)

I've bought a MASSIVE bag of sweets, helped some HIPPY STUDENT with a couch, ordered some BADASS RUNDMC glasses, sent off my FUCKING EXPENSES and ordered a load of MEPHEDRONE. Today is going WELL SO FAR


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2010)

A productive day of drag in the world of library and study has been achieved.

/Happy with self.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Nah, will I shite


 Crap.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

sofa not coming until tomorrow now  Jeff is stuck in traffic, still the living room is well tidy


----------



## the button (Mar 24, 2010)

Off shortly, as there's no sign that my pooter is going to output what I want it to output any time soon . (Hmm.... it's just gone quiet).

(No. Still not output ). 

Will be sure to post a pigeon update tomorrow. 

(Pigeon post lol).


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Pigeon Thursdays?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

Post office Thursday.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thursday is Friday


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

in which case I can call you a cunt


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> in which case I can call you a cunt



and you are quite entitled to 

off to Orford in Suffolk for the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Early profanity in the drag  

Head is getting together slowly. Nice weekend lies ahead with theatre, cinema, formula 1 and good company. Not Freeday yet but it draws nearer, just a sleep away.


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and you are quite entitled to
> 
> off to Orford in Suffolk for the weekend



Orford's lovely 

Morning all!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Bus drag


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 25, 2010)

2nd coffee and __~~ drag


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2010)

Morning all.  Not working today, so an opportunity to get over the jet lag.  Apart from have got loads of things I need to do.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

got to the bus stop, couldn't find my travel card  I had it last night, it was a weekly one with a day to run  no problem, I drove in


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2010)

Morning all.

Boss is off, so should be a quiet day.  Just need to remember to do some work at some point before 5


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Late to work but not badly so
Head is not into it but the thought of Freeday tomorrow is helping a bit


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

did I mention I have Friday off?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2010)

Happy Friday Eve one and all 

My daughter's birthday today - 19 years ago at this time I was working the hardest I have ever worked in my life, and screaming 'just get OUT'


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> did I mention I have Friday off?



McFly


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Happy Friday Eve one and all
> 
> My daughter's birthday today - 19 years ago at this time I was working the hardest I have ever worked in my life, and screaming 'just get OUT'



Happy birthday Soj Junior


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> My daughter's birthday today



Happy Birthday Sojuinor


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Happy Birthday Sojuinor



I see what you did there


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Happy Birthday *Sojuinor *


 hope she has a good un soj.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Doc, I'm from the future


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> McFly


 


sojourner said:


> Happy Friday Eve one and all
> 
> My daughter's birthday today - 19 years ago at this time I was working the hardest I have ever worked in my life, and screaming 'just get OUT'



Happy birthday (not so) little Soj. 

I kinda feel justified posting in here as the feeling ill malarkey is dragging for sure. 

Bored of it now and don't wanna feel like perma-hungover any more. 

Hope its all OK for the weekend. I wanna go to the theatre and the cinema!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Bored of it now and don't wanna feel like perma-hungover any more.



Some general cleaning and ironing always takes my mind off such things


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2010)

happy birthday mini-soj 

morning all.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Happy Birthday Sojuinor



hehe - I nearly started singing that at her last night after a coupla red wines 

would have been lost on her though, so I didn't


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Some general cleaning and ironing always takes my mind off such things


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

kittyP said:


>



Sorry baby, you relax and I will be home soon x


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Bored of it now and don't wanna feel like perma-hungover any more.
> 
> Hope its all OK for the weekend. I wanna go to the theatre and the cinema!



Poor kitty

Hoping you feel better soon chick 

thanks all - I'll pass on your birthday wishes to my lass   She's having a lie in, then off to the park to drink cider and enjoy her last teenage year


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sorry baby, you relax and I will be home soon x


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Poor kitty
> 
> Hoping you feel better soon chick
> 
> thanks all - I'll pass on your birthday wishes to my lass   She's having a lie in, then off to the park to drink cider and enjoy her last teenage year


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Poor kitty
> 
> Hoping you feel better soon chick
> 
> thanks all - I'll pass on your birthday wishes to my lass   She's having a lie in, then off to the park to *drink cider* and enjoy her last teenage year



Expensive stuff there


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Expensive stuff there


Not if you stock up before Sunday


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Just spoke to a charming lady calling from the Pacific Island nation of Vanuatu


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Happy Friday Eve one and all
> 
> My daughter's birthday today - 19 years ago at this time I was working the hardest I have ever worked in my life, and screaming 'just get OUT'



Happy birthday to daughter-soj


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 25, 2010)

Morning all - and birthdays greetings to little Soj!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 25, 2010)

Happy birthday everyone 

What was that Marty? Friday off is it? Well from next Friday I'm off for two weeks with nothing but a suitcase full of drugs a new car and an ass that wont quit* 

*Not my own I hasten to add. Mine quit after 5 pints.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday soj-unior.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

I want to get a BBQ 
How and where does one go about this?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Happy Birthday soj-unior.



Slow gurner


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I want to get a BBQ
> How and where does one go about this?


A BBQ shop or, failing that somewhere like B&Q?


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I want to get a BBQ
> How and where does one go about this?



BBQ from B&Q


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

I know but I just get freaked out by this stuff. 
Should be a pleasure of male life making such a purchase but I am getting conused.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

A big barbecue? 

These get good reviews... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Portable-BBQ-Grill-Notebook/dp/B001OC5PYY


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

The best one I ever had was one of those round kettle ones with a lid.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

Ah yeh, lids are good on barbies.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ah yeh, lids are good on barbies.


have you heard about job yet?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> A big barbecue?
> 
> These get good reviews... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Portable-BBQ-Grill-Notebook/dp/B001OC5PYY



I like that ^ 



cesare said:


> The best one I ever had was one of those round kettle ones with a lid.



Lid is good but not round


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

Nope not yet. They just said afternoon some time, can't even remember if they said they'd call or email.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> have you heard about job yet?



Stay on topic


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lid is good but not round


Barrel/drum?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stay on topic


sizzle sizzle sizzle....

urgh my chickens not cooked!!

why do the blokes always hog the barbie?

(that do ya chief?)


----------



## the button (Mar 25, 2010)

*Lewisham pigeon update*

Still on the nest. Of course I have to creep around my living room now and not make any sudden movements in case I disturb her. Never mind, it's only for a few weeks.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

just called... no job, but good feedback   ___~


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Barrel/drum?



This would be the ideal.
The searches I am doing are bringing up wobbly looking things though


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2010)

the button said:


> Still on the nest.



Shit - for a moment there I thought you were on about shagging!!


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> just called... no job, but good feedback   ___~



Ach, bad luck


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> just called... no job, but good feedback   ___~



Bad luck Bee 

What's the feedback then?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> just called... no job, but good feedback   ___~


i had same recently, ah well, at least you got the interview innit? there's always next time 

um, so anyway, bbq's, 3-legs or 4, wind cover or not, um, can't think of owt else....


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Ach, bad luck





sojourner said:


> Bad luck Bee
> 
> What's the feedback then?


Don't think it was bad luck, they said they didn't think the role was for me... and tbh I think they were right - last night I kind of realised that I like the org, what they do, what they stand for, but that the job wasn't quite right. 

They said I interviewed well (I'm still not sure on that one), but that I did mention that I'd want to do some design and layout, and they couldn't expand the job to offer design - and thought that it wouldn't be a good move to go from an org where I can't do that, to another where I can't. Also, I didn't get across why I wanted to work for them very well. And my test wasn't very good either  (I thought I did ok )



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i had same recently, ah well, at least you got the interview innit? there's always next time


Aye, it was good interview practice, which I really need. Ho hum.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't think it was bad luck, they said they didn't think the role was for me... and tbh I think they were right - last night I kind of realised that I like the org, what they do, what they stand for, but that the job wasn't quite right.
> 
> They said I interviewed well (I'm still not sure on that one), but that I did mention that I'd want to do some design and layout, and they couldn't expand the job to offer design - and thought that it wouldn't be a good move to go from an org where I can't do that, to another where I can't. Also, I didn't get across why I wanted to work for them very well. And my test wasn't very good either  (I thought I did ok )
> 
> Aye, it was good interview practice, which I really need. Ho hum.



Sorry to hear than bee but like you say the interview experience is useful and you never know they will maybe remember you if any future, more suitable job comes up


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't think it was bad luck, they said they didn't think the role was for me... and tbh I think they were right - last night I kind of realised that I like the org, what they do, what they stand for, but that the job wasn't quite right.
> 
> They said I interviewed well (I'm still not sure on that one), but that I did mention that I'd want to do some design and layout, and they couldn't expand the job to offer design - and thought that it wouldn't be a good move to go from an org where I can't do that, to another where I can't. Also, I didn't get across why I wanted to work for them very well. And my test wasn't very good either  (I thought I did ok )



Sorry to hear it Bee but perhaps for the best. Not liking where you are but moving to a 'less worse' role is probably not ideal.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sorry to hear it Bee but perhaps for the best. Not liking where you are but moving to a 'less worse' role is probably not ideal.


I know


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> just called... no job, but good feedback   ___~


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I know



((Bee)) 

If I can find a BBQ then we can make nice stuff to distract you


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sorry to hear it Bee but perhaps for the best. Not liking where you are but moving to a 'less worse' role is probably not ideal.



Yeh, this

Plus - you got some really useful feedback there that you can use for future interviews


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Guinness


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

3 hours til the weekend begins...did I mention....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> 3 hours til the weekend begins...did I mention....



Marty milking it now! 
So you have three four day weeks in a row?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

I want to go home


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want to go home



Not too long Bee, just two and a bit hours till the drag endeth x


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> The best one I ever had was one of those round kettle ones with a lid.



We've got a Weber kettle BBQ - wasn't the cheapest, but it's lasted well and is really, really good.  You can even cook a whole chicken on it.


----------



## cesare (Mar 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> We've got a Weber kettle BBQ - wasn't the cheapest, but it's lasted well and is really, really good.  You can even cook a whole chicken on it.



That's it! Weber! They're great.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> We've got a Weber kettle BBQ - wasn't the cheapest, but it's lasted well and is really, really good.  You can even cook a whole chicken on it.



Have you got a cover for yours?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sorry to hear it Bee but perhaps for the best. Not liking where you are but moving to a 'less worse' role is probably not ideal.



This as well.  Still a bit of a downer esp as you don't like your current job.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

This is gonna be mega people!!! 



> Packages available for the Awards Ceremony & Gala Dinner on 21st September 2010
> 
> 1. Premium
> Table of 12 guaranteed in prime position, 2 bottles of Champagne, 6 bottles of wine, 6 bottle of Budweiser and Mineral Water on your table £3075 (+ vat)



Sounds like our kinda night draggers


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2010)

For that price you might as well get two tables 

Could do with getting some more work done, but can't see it happening.  Currently loling at the housing officer thread


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

I have that one on ignore. 
All the Red/Chuck/Edwards threads go straight on ignore.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2010)

God it's fucking lovely out there.  Just been out for birthday tea and booze, and happily pay my wages in 

Twix now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Overcast in SW London, still going for a __~ though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Close to 4pm people.....stay frosty......


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 25, 2010)

Who work all day here?
I have decided that though reaching in time at work, I won't start work til 10:30am and stop at 4:00pm.
I don't see the point of working hard in this company anymore.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Who work all day here?
> I have decided that though reaching in time at work, I won't start work til 10:30am and stop at 4:00pm.
> I don't see the point of working hard in this company anymore.





I work at 20% capacity all day here so really only work for 1.5 hours per day


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Marty milking it now!
> So you have three four day weeks in a row?



sorta 

this week, Friday off, next week Friday off (Good Friday) the week after, the Monday off (Easter Monday) and the Tuesday as well ( my birthday)


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I work at 20% capacity all day here so really only work for 1.5 hours per day



How do you do that?!  What do you do?

Well, lately that's what I do actually, 'cos I've no projects!  Just browse the net all day, and print everything.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> sorta
> 
> this week, Friday off, next week Friday off (Good Friday) the week after, the Monday off (Easter Monday) and the Tuesday as well ( my birthday)



I am off on Tuesday too 

Pie?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

£20 pie?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> £20 pie?



Not if we have to pay


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> and print everything.



Toilet paper?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

For you Mr.Marmite...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Best thing ever ^


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am off on Tuesday too
> 
> Pie?



definitely a pie day


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2010)

15 minutes to go


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

fuck it, I'm going now!!!  have a good w/e folks


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have you got a cover for yours?



We leave it out in the garden in the summer, uncovered, and in the winter it goes in the garage.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fuck it, I'm going now!!!  have a good w/e folks



Part timer


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

...and done.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm going now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2010)

Done and done


----------



## the button (Mar 25, 2010)

My MD is in a meeting rescheduled from 3.30 and he wants to see me before he goes home.

*drums fingers*


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Bee.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> just called... no job, but *good feedback*   ___~



Better than a kick in the teeth...keep your chin up!


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2010)

Early finish today, all being well. Hoping to vacate the drag and have a beer on the go by 3-ish.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 26, 2010)

Freeday dawns...have a good one everybody!

Coffee in E8.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2010)

Not having had a good night's sleep, I'm up and working already.   I've rewritten my page on work's website, sent a few emails and I'm just about to start planning out an article I have to write.  This is unusually conscientious for 8am on a Friday...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't care what time I came in, I'm leaving early today


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2010)

Morning all.  I am currently waiting for my bread to rise, then I'm off to Bobbins Bicycles to hopefully order a Pashley or similar.  Unfortunately I also have to go to work just to fill in the sodding Cycle to Work forms because the window closes today and not at the end of March as I thought.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2010)

yayyyy fridayyyyy *does happy dance*


happy freeday one and all


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2010)

Freeday drag is little today. Off to a conference now to smile, shake hands and tell people how well they are doing. Whistle and flute getting an airing or three this month, could be a good sign of things to come


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2010)

pfft. Why is the first sentence of any piece always the most difficult to write?    That's five attempts now, none of which are anything like satisfactory.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, should be in West London now so need to get dressed and look sprightly. Two coffees and two smokes into Friday already and there are Lindt bunnies staring at me from cocktail glasses. All a bit surreal really but that is no bad thing..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 26, 2010)

morning all. one one-hour meeting at 11am and that's me done for today


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2010)

You can fuck right off with marty


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> You can fuck right off with marty



If we had pitchforks and burning torches we would be outside Martys house right now.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice one, we are finally here and thank fuck as this week has been a nightmare, not helped by the late nights  Anyway my weekend is starting at Lunchtime with a couple of pints, a bifta on the way back, 2 hours of work then out on a mission for the whole weekend, out on the battlefield going sideways at a rate of knots, losing the weekend in a haze of fat bass lines, booze, randoms and drugs ...........


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 26, 2010)

Morning all

It is filing day for me today. W00t! Actually non-w00t as I hate filing but the sense of satisfaction when it is done will be extreme I hope!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> then out on a mission for the whole weekend, out on the battlefield going sideways at a rate of knots, losing the weekend in a haze of fat bass lines, booze, randoms and drugs ...........



good work that man


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice sunshine is nice


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunshine's fucked off from round our way now

Miserable grey drizzling skies instead, and cold.  Just in time for the weekend


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 26, 2010)

Could do with some sunshiiiiine for a Saturday afternoon session outside in a pub garden  the trouble is the good weather is bad for my health as I drink more .......


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 26, 2010)

'Team meeting' in 35 minutes.  Got a couple of suggestions to make which will probably be dismissed straight away by the office manager


----------



## magneze (Mar 26, 2010)

Statistics lecture. This friday afternoon is really dragging.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 26, 2010)

Just back from a couple of sherberts in the local and a bifta by the river, its made the day seem better already  I do think that the next 2 hours are gonna stand still


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2010)

it's like a shower outside.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> it's like a shower outside.



Got your waterproofs and flippers?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2010)

apart from my waterproof socks... yep.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> apart from my waterproof socks... yep.



Prepared!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You can fuck right off with marty



I have fucked off, in a hotel in Orford, free wifi ftw   about to go for a walk to the little harbour, sun is in the sky, there is a massive rabbit outside in the garden


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2010)

I goggled... looks like a nice little place


----------



## cesare (Mar 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have fucked off, in a hotel in Orford, free wifi ftw   about to go for a walk to the little harbour, sun is in the sky, there is a massive rabbit outside in the garden



Are you going to get out to the Ness marty?


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2010)

That was a little odd.  Instead of the two articles I tried to print from the Economic History Review the printer has just presented me with fifty pages of gobbledygook.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2010)

POETS Day.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I goggled... looks like a nice little place



It is lovely! 


cesare said:


> Are you going to get out to the Ness marty?



not sure if the boats are sailing, think they start after Easter


----------



## cesare (Mar 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not sure if the boats are sailing, think they start after Easter



Aw that's a pity 

I used to love going to Orford/Aldeburgh at festival time.


----------



## cesare (Mar 26, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> That was a little odd.  Instead of the two articles I tried to print from the Economic History Review the printer has just presented me with fifty pages of gobbledygook.



Is it an inkjet? Mine used to occasionally do that ... the only way of sorting it (for me) was to unplug it and wait for it to calm down before plugging in again.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2010)

yay - almost into the last hour


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 26, 2010)

8 minutes and I am off, smoking at lunchtime is not good as time stands still 

Anyway I can hear the cold uns calling to me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 26, 2010)

Just over 30 mins to go then I am outta here....for A WHOLE WEEK!


----------



## cesare (Mar 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just over 30 mins to go then I am outta here....for A WHOLE WEEK!



Have a lovely holiday!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> 8 minutes and I am off



cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> Have a lovely holiday!



Thank you


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2010)

ooh where you off to queenie? Did you already say?


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, have a nice holiday, Queenie.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ooh where you off to queenie? Did you already say?



Hong Kong  For Dim Sum, Temples and horse racing, hopefully


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't actually call queeny a cunt - she's just too nice

Apart from when she swears.  Then she's a filthy posh lady 


Have a lovely time!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I can't actually call queeny a cunt - she's just too nice
> 
> Apart from when she swears.  Then she's a filthy posh lady
> 
> ...





Thanks!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks!



Go on, give us a dirty swear before you go on hols


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Go on, give us a dirty swear before you go on hols



Nah ... fuck of you fucker!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nah ... fuck of you fucker!!



corrrr


----------



## cesare (Mar 26, 2010)

I keep looking at your parcel Soj  Do you want me to re-send it? I could try sending it to yer work adress instead which would save a trip to sorting office.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> I keep looking at your parcel Soj  Do you want me to re-send it? I could try sending it to yer *work adress* instead which would save a trip to sorting office.



Hey - now there's an idea!!

Oooo yes pleeeeaaaase m'dear 

I shall PM it to you in a mo


----------



## cesare (Mar 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hey - now there's an idea!!
> 
> Oooo yes pleeeeaaaase m'dear
> 
> I shall PM it to you in a mo



Yay! Fuck knows why I didn't think of that before


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> Is it an inkjet? Mine used to occasionally do that ... the only way of sorting it (for me) was to unplug it and wait for it to calm down before plugging in again.



No, a laser printer, but a very old one. Swearing at it, and the old turn-off-turn-on routine did the trick.

Now, however, it keeps freezing up every couple of pages I try to print.   I should give up and go home. It is Friday afternoon, after all.


----------



## cesare (Mar 26, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> No, a laser printer, but a very old one. Swearing at it, and the old turn-off-turn-on routine did the trick.
> 
> Now, however, it keeps freezing up every couple of pages I try to print.   I should give up and go home. It is Friday afternoon, after all.



Time for the weekend Roadie! 

Printer problems can wind me up no end.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2010)

Right - I'm fucking OUTTA here 

see yas on the other side everyone!


----------



## cesare (Mar 26, 2010)

Have a good un, all!


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> Time for the weekend Roadie!



Yup.  

Have a good weekend, one and all.


----------



## Stig (Mar 29, 2010)

Morning! 

 - interview now. Not interview, _screening_ pre-interview. working for Independent parlimentary standards authority. Might be interesting?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Stig said:


> Morning!
> 
> - interview now. Not interview, _screening_ pre-interview. working for Independent parlimentary standards authority. Might be interesting?



you can sort the cunts out 

blurgh! Monday, after a long weekend not good, but short week, and longer weekend ahead plus arse boss is away this week


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Late
Tired


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 29, 2010)

Rainy Monday morning and the heavy drag is inevitable. G'luck Stig! 

Coffee...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Still not at work yet, should be there for half past though and not gonna worry. I think tonight will be a VERY early night !!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

Urgh


URGGHHHH


How the fucking fuck did it get to be Monday so quick???

Need sleep *snooze*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 29, 2010)

*senses tired and gloomy tension in the drag*


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh I'm not gloomy Ru, just a bit sleep deprived!  And wishing I was still in bed rather than at this desk


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh I'm not gloomy Ru, just a bit sleep deprived!  And wishing I was still in bed rather than at this desk



I was referring to the day Soj, here in Hackney there is pre-rain tension in the gloomy sky. 

I shall be suffering with you soon...off to the library for some serious study. I don't trust myself to study at home.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I was referring to the day Soj, here in Hackney there is pre-rain tension in the gloomy sky.



Oh

But you said 'in the drag'

Don't be fucking with my head this early


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh
> 
> But you said 'in the drag'
> 
> Don't be fucking with my head this early



Yeah sorry about that I was mixing the draggers (tired) with the drag (gloomy world outside), unfortunately it didn't mix into a pina colada on a beach some where nice .....No need to swear sweet cheeks.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> No need to swear sweet cheeks.



Ru - I breathe, I swear - love me, love my foul mouth


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

At desk (blamed the clocks going forward for the tardiness) and kettle about to go on


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2010)

couldn't face public transport so I drove in 

(((having a parking space at work)))


----------



## the button (Mar 29, 2010)

Running the code that snapped my pooter on Friday lol. Hope it works this time. 

*drums fingers anxiously*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 29, 2010)

morning all. made it in on 393 bus, back is aching proper job today again, at least its a short week.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> at least its a short week.


I keep forgetting about this and then remembering and cheering silently to myself


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> at least its a short week.



This is helping isn't it? 

Only a couple of us in each day for the next fortnight. 
I am on for four days this week and three days next week. 
Five days weekends are woop woop.


----------



## the button (Mar 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I keep forgetting about this and then remembering and cheering silently to myself



Good old Jesus.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 29, 2010)

Another enourmous and pointless commute to a meeting today. Does anyone know why I'm going to this meeting? I questioned whether I should and was told to go, I don't . I'll get there listen, have nothing to contribute, nothing to ask and won't even take notes.

Oh what a way to waste a day...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

the button said:


> Good old Jesus.



Yeh - what a guy   fanks jesus


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Another enourmous and pointless commute to a meeting today. Does anyone know why I'm going to this meeting? I questioned whether I should and was told to go, I don't . I'll get there listen, have nothing to contribute, nothing to ask and won't even take notes.
> 
> Oh what a way to waste a day...



Not entirely wasted though, if you take a good book?  Better than being stuck behind a desk all day innit?


----------



## the button (Mar 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh - what a guy   fanks jesus



Although if he'd have hung on an extra day, we could have had Tuesday off, too. Fuck's sake Jesus.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Come on lunchtime, this morning is fullonfuckingdrag today!!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Someone just rang me to report that 'a pervert got into his block , shat outside his door and stole his door knob' got to love working in social housing


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

the button said:


> Although if he'd have hung on an extra day, we could have had Tuesday off, too. Fuck's sake Jesus.



You're just being churlish now


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Come on lunchtime, this morning is fullonfuckingdrag today!!!



fuckin tell me about it!  still, 2.5 hours down bajjy - better than it was first thing eh?



marty21 said:


> Someone just rang me to report that 'a pervert got into his block , shat outside his door and stole his door knob' got to love working in social housing



  what did you say to them?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Someone just rang me to report that 'a pervert got into his block , shat outside his door and stole his door knob' got to love working in social housing


so that's what you got up to on the weekend is it?!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> fuckin tell me about it!  still, 2.5 hours down bajjy - better than it was first thing eh?



Yeah, could be worse 



> Originally Posted by marty21
> Someone just rang me to report that 'a pervert got into his block , shat outside his door and stole his door knob' got to love working in social housing



Excellent ^ ^


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> fuckin tell me about it!  still, 2.5 hours down bajjy - better than it was first thing eh?
> 
> 
> 
> what did you say to them?



that I was sorry and I wouldn't do it again


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so that's what you got up to on the weekend is it?!



where do you live again, I need to go


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that I was sorry and I wouldn't do it again



What would Upchuck have said though?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What would Upchuck have said though?



she would have blamed a disabled


----------



## Ms T (Mar 29, 2010)

Blimey, really busy this morning.  News happening all over the place!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> she would have blamed a disabled







Ms T said:


> Blimey, really busy this morning.  News happening all over the place!



Spill


----------



## cesare (Mar 29, 2010)

Rescue remedy day


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

cesare said:


> Rescue remedy day



Whassup?


----------



## cesare (Mar 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Whassup?



Ach, just trying to fend off panicky stuff about moving, work, HMRC etc


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

cesare said:


> Ach, just trying to fend off panicky stuff about moving, work, HMRC etc



All horrid


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 29, 2010)

The weekend was good today is not, I am clinging on to make it through the day .......

....then it starts again tommorow ....


----------



## Ms T (Mar 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Spill



Oh, you know, bombs in Moscow, Tory tax plans, MPs expenses, mephedrone.  None of it's a secret.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Oh, you know, bombs in Moscow, Tory tax plans, MPs expenses, mephedrone.  None of it's a secret.



Is Jordan still married or what?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Late lunch slot today, gonna head out at 13:30 to try and break the back of the afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2010)

busy morning, busy afternoon ahead, just remembered to do something I should have done about 3 weeks ago


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

3 hours to go...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Only 3 Sojjy, only 3


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Raining in SW18 now. Not heavy but annoying, lucky I have a hood  

In other news there is less than three hours now


----------



## Yetman (Mar 29, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> The weekend was good today is not, I am clinging on to make it through the day .......
> 
> ....then it starts again tommorow ....



This 

Good weekend but had a few bits of bad news which brought it down a bit. Head is in a shed now, house is a mess and have to do a million things at work and at home before Friday and I just want to hide


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Only three threads on ignore today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 29, 2010)

my back is killing me, gonna go gp's tomorrow to see what they say.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is Jordan still married or what?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Only 3 Sojjy, only 3



1.5 now *happy dance*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

I am hoping that the other two remaining fuck off at half four.
Then I can tell them I am working till 18:00 to make up for being late but leg it seconds after them


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

Excellent plan bajjy

I have been toying with the idea of a fake dr's appointment so I could leg it at 4, but fuck it, my head's too tired to lie convincingly


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like 5pm away but into the last hour now.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Bye bye


----------



## Voley (Mar 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Someone just rang me to report that 'a pervert got into his block , shat outside his door and stole his door knob' got to love working in social housing



I actually miss stuff like that these days.


----------



## Stig (Mar 29, 2010)

Screening Interview seemed to go well. Old boss was phoned for refs, so I clearly wasn't dismissed out of hand as a stupid-haired lunatic. hopefully will have proper interview lined up for Thursday, just waiting to hear.

Now there's another job that I really fancy, but filling in the form is a draaaaaaaaaaaaaag. Never seen anything like it. I keep mentally wandering off, and have even got the baileys out to help, haven't touched that stuff so long I had to check the sell by. (3 months left)


----------



## Voley (Mar 29, 2010)

Stig said:


> I clearly wasn't dismissed out of hand as a stupid-haired lunatic.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 29, 2010)

Pointless 8+ hour round trip for pointless 3 hour meeting  be home about 11ish. Fuckity, fucking, fuckers. I'll get em for this, oh yes I wil!!! Grrrr!!!!


----------



## cesare (Mar 29, 2010)

*Gumtree exchange:*



> Hello,
> 
> In order for me to come to London and show you the flat and maybe sign the contract, I want to know if you have money available for the 2 months upfront payment(1200 GBP) because as I've told you in my previous email, I have a busy schedule and it's very hard for me to come to UK. I can't take the risk to leave my new job for a couple of days and travel all the distance for nothing. I want to be 100% sure that when we'll meet, it might be a chance that we'll do the rent papers and return to Germany.
> So here is what I want you to do: You need to arrange the payment from a trustworthy person close to you name and address to your name and address in UK, using WesterUnion Service, for 2 months rent, that means 1,200 GBP and send me the scanned receipt. As soon as I see the scanned receipt as a proof that you've made the payment, I will fly to UK and you will see the flat and maybe rent it if you like. After that, we will go together at the WesterUnion office and you will take the money back and pay me.
> ...



Hmmm 

I'm thinking something along the lines of this, might be suitable:

Dear Mr John Chapman (petroleum research, Berlin)

I have a very dear friend who is used to many such WesterUnion transactionals. He have lots of experience in this realm and are happy to create go between situationals for good of all. He ask for small donation to UK child charity for his services to promote this happy exchange.

Once he have receipt of donation to children charity, we will process WesterUnion transactional and all happy and I rent flat keys. Very pleased, you are lovely person.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning! Can't sleep so am job hunting...


*stokes drag fires*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning all. 
Was asleep by half nine but still tired  

Oh well, coffee and shower quickly then run out of the door for another drag. Only three days and then the long awaited three day weekend arrives. Really looking forward to no alarms


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2010)

another day into the drag my friends


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Bus time


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2010)

I is driving this week


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning all.  Got home at 9 last night - up at 6 for 7.30 start this morning.  Bleugh.  Have had a bacon muffin and a skinny latte, so not all bad.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Desk, coffee, work... 

09:00 and the first thread of the day on ignore


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Paid rent
Reported rubbish to Lambeth council (which they have been ignoring) 
Boiled kettle for second coffee
Okay day so far


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2010)

lots of incidents on the way in this morning, got stuck by behind recycling lorries twice  added about 10 mins to the journey, and saw a motorbike almost hit a stupid pedestrian who ran across the road and just burst out in front of mr biker 

oh and two ENORMOUS potholes in my street - *shakes fist*


----------



## the button (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning all.


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning!

Just  been down the doctors and back, appointment cancelled due to doctor's wife having a baby this morning. Have another appt for later.

Not heard back yet from yesterday's interview. How long should I expect to wait to hear before forgetting it, bearing in mind the second interviews are being held on 1st April?

Trying to finish job application today, it's a nightmare hard application form. filled in a bit more in the pub last night, but I'm stumped for ideas on the last few questions, and there's a whole blank page to go yet for me to write an essay on my "ideas about the post." meh?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Stig said:


> Not heard back yet from yesterday's interview. How long should I expect to wait to hear before forgetting it, bearing in mind the second interviews are being held on 1st April?
> 
> Trying to finish job application today, it's a nightmare hard application form. filled in a bit more in the pub last night, but I'm stumped for ideas on the last few questions, and there's a whole blank page to go yet for me to write an essay on my "ideas about the post." meh?



Hard to say Stiggy, 

I normally interview 3/4 people which can take a couple of days. However if you have been given a date of the 01st then you should hear today asap really.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 30, 2010)

Job-applications a go-go...


Mint tea now..


----------



## the button (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, I appear to have used every available inch of my pooter's memory, to the extent that the drives are so full I can't delete anything lol.


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hard to say Stiggy,
> 
> I normally interview 3/4 people which can take a couple of days. However if you have been given a date of the 01st then you should hear today asap really.



Ta Badge. 

The guy might just forget to email, like he forgot to tell me I needed to ring my passport, and got my name wrong in the email (and didn't read my reply, and knew nothing at all about the position when I asked...) recruitment types, eh?


----------



## cesare (Mar 30, 2010)

the button said:


> Well, I appear to have used every available inch of my pooter's memory, to the extent that the drives are so full I can't delete anything lol.



Can't you move anything to the external hard drive? Poor button 

I'd be expecting to hear asap Stig, good luck.

So ... should I send that response to my Gumtree scam-merchant or just leave it, d'ya reckon?


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

cesare said:


> Can't you move anything to the external hard drive? Poor button
> 
> I'd be expecting to hear asap Stig, good luck.
> 
> So ... should I send that response to my Gumtree scam-merchant or just leave it, d'ya reckon?



I reckon send it 

Cheers btw!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Stig said:


> Ta Badge.
> 
> The guy might just forget to email, like he forgot to tell me I needed to ring my passport, and got my name wrong in the email (and didn't read my reply, and knew nothing at all about the position when I asked...) recruitment types, eh?



A brief email would not hurt Stiggy


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

No drag for nearly an hour and a half? 
What has happened to us on a Loseday of all days?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning fucksticks!!

I have managed to waste nearly an entire morning replying to one personal email   This is a personal best.  I will be expecting a top prize in the Christmas 'dragger of the year' awards. 

cesare - publish and be damned!

Ru - mint tea - fucking love it - I _have_ to have a cup of that every night after my tea.  yum 

Stig - yeh - drop the tosser an email, can't hurt can it?

button - smash the fucker up with a hammer.  it's useless now anyway, right?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What has happened to us on a Loseday of all days?



I vote that today be an honorary Winsday - as we have Freeday off


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning Sojjereee


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2010)

been busy at meetings, now the drag is back


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

__~


----------



## the button (Mar 30, 2010)

Memory usage on Excel currently 196,028K and rising, according to task manager.  Looks like a late one tonight.


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

Sent a brief email. nothing yet. 

Application for next job finished!  Now I need to find where I found the damn job so I can send it back. 

Can't really be bothered with it all today.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Last smoke of the lunch shift 

__~


----------



## Yetman (Mar 30, 2010)

Contemplating another spliff......my workload is massive. Will it help ease me into it without worry or will it boost my inability to avoid distractions and make me think 'fuck it I'll do it later' 

Either way I'm sitting here til at least 10pm. I'm off for two weeks from Friday and NEED to get this shizzle done by then


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

OK so got an interview. The recruitment guy says to dress 'nice and corporate, suit, shiny shoes, all that.' FFS, i don't own any of that stuff, what to do?!?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Stig said:


> OK so got an interview. The recruitment guy says to dress 'nice and corporate, suit, shiny shoes, all that.' FFS, i don't own any of that stuff, what to do?!?



http://www.ultimo.co.uk/default.aspx


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice one for getting an interview Stig 

What is that link for Badgers?


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

I aint going in my undercrackers.

Right; plan:
 I sign on tomorrow, I'll tell them i need emergency interview clothing fund as skint. (true.)

Take funds straight to M&S and tell them I need corporate dress for interview, here is budget, dress me please.

Accept whatever , wear it to interview.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2010)

I do admire your planning skills Stig 

nice one on the interview!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What is that link for Badgers?



Kelly Brook underwear range



Stig said:


> I aint going in my undercrackers.



It is like you don't even want the job


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Pissing down in SW18, really heavy rain


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like a top plan Stig 

Ignore the brook-obsessed Badger.


----------



## the button (Mar 30, 2010)

the button said:


> Memory usage on Excel currently 196,028K and rising, according to task manager.  Looks like a late one tonight.



205,064K now. Fuck's sake, Excel. I know it's got half a million rows, I know it was a pivot table, but "paste special - values" really shouldn't be taking you this long.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Excel fail


----------



## cesare (Mar 30, 2010)

Well done and good plan Stig!

Poor button  You need better equipment.


----------



## the button (Mar 30, 2010)

215,420K


----------



## cesare (Mar 30, 2010)

the button said:


> 215,420K



"In four hours the ship blows up" -- Scotty (The Savage Curtain) 

"I have spent my whole life trying to figure out crazy ways of doing things." (TNG: "Relics")


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

The drag hour is kicking in


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2010)

writing a letter about the phantom pigeon feeder


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> writing a letter about the phantom pigeon feeder



Me and the wife?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Me and the wife?



stop it or I'll shit outside your door 

and pile some feathers on top


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and pile some feathers on top



http://www.flixya.com/video/239801/Motion_Activated_Sprinkler_Vs_Pigeons


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Closer now, closer


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 30, 2010)

I just woke up. 

Nah jokes this thread scares the shit out of me. Please tell me you're all well paid and content with life outside the office?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> life outside the office?



What is this madness of what you speak


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What is this madness of what you speak



Sorry just assumed you were all mindless drones data inputting or such like.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Sorry just assumed you were all mindless drones data inputting or such like.



Mostly we just discuss lunch, the weather and stuff. 

Does everyone hate us then?


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2010)

Halfway there and then 6 days of doing fuck all.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

6??


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh yes.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

cunt


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2010)

Weird thing is, work made me take the time off. End of year bollocks. I've barely been there 5 minutes and they force me to have a holiday.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

NVP said:


> Weird thing is, work made me take the time off. End of year bollocks. I've barely been there 5 minutes and they force me to have a holiday.



Plans? 

I have footy Thursday night (Fulham) and then pretty clear for my 5 days off.


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I'm not particularly flush so I doubt I'll be out much. I intend to get some light summer ale brewing at some point. I'll also be making some opium tea and lounging around in a Byronesque fashion for some of it. Lovefilm have just told me they're sending Ken Russell's 'Gothic' to me so that might be the night for a bit of that. If the vaguely apocalyptic weather we've currently got eases up a bit I might venture out into the countryside, possibly also under the influence of stuff and _like commune with shit_. As one does. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

I know it's a bit late and you've all gone home, but can I have opinions on whether this could get away with 'corporate smart' please. 


It's going to be a no, isn't it


----------



## cesare (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks fine to me Stig - good luck!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2010)

Stig said:


> I know it's a bit late and you've all gone home, but can I have opinions on whether this could get away with 'corporate smart' please.
> 
> 
> It's going to be a no, isn't it



you can lose the green bit


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you can lose the green bit



you mean the t-shirt? I won't be wearing that underneath. And I have a smart coat on top of it all. Unfortunately there's no disguising the hair, but I'm not cutting it off, it'll have to do.


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

the hair:


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2010)

Stig said:


> you mean the t-shirt? I won't be wearing that underneath. And I have a smart coat on top of it all. Unfortunately there's no disguising the hair, but I'm not cutting it off, it'll have to do.



no, the scrunchy thing on the door you were presumably going to use for your hair.


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> no, the scrunchy thing on the door you were presumably going to use for your hair.



Wasn't going to use that, I'd be shot on sight and rightly so.


----------



## cesare (Mar 30, 2010)

Looking good Stig!


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

cesare said:


> Looking good Stig!



Thanks! That's extremely reassuring, and saves me the horror of a trip to the shops. Every 'womens suit' online looked nasty and plasticky and expensive, and came with flares, so I thought I'd see what I could rustle up out of the b/f's clothes. 
I'll make more of an effort with the collar/cuffs/hair tied back on the day obviously, but would be a shame to waste money on a suit of clothes I intend never to wear.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2010)

That looks fine Stig


----------



## cesare (Mar 30, 2010)

Stig said:


> Thanks! That's extremely reassuring, and saves me the horror of a trip to the shops. Every 'womens suit' online looked nasty and plasticky and expensive, and came with flares, so I thought I'd see what I could rustle up out of the b/f's clothes.
> I'll make more of an effort with the collar/cuffs/hair tied back on the day obviously, but would be a shame to waste money on a suit of clothes I intend never to wear.



What a brilliant idea - to borrow Rich!'s  I love long smart jackets too ... that's a good look you have there for an interview. 

Best of, you'll knock em dead!


----------



## cesare (Mar 30, 2010)

Is anyone any good at working out square footages? I'm trying to work out floor-space for a flat I went to see earlier. 9'6 x 8'3 + 14' x 12' + 11' x 10'3 + 8'6 x 14'6. I made it approx 480 sq foot - did I do that right?


----------



## Stig (Mar 30, 2010)

cesare said:


> Is anyone any good at working out square footages? I'm trying to work out floor-space for a flat I went to see earlier. 9'6 x 8'3 + 14' x 12' + 11' x 10'3 + 8'6 x 14'6. I made it approx 480 sq foot - did I do that right?



We make it 481, so yup!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 30, 2010)

Its 464 sqft

(9*8)+(14*12)+(11*10)+(8*14) sqft
+6+3+3+6+6 sqin

=462 sqft
+24 sqin

=464sqft


----------



## cesare (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks y'all, much appreciated.

Bollocks. Cost of rental ain't that much cheaper than current mortgage, and for < than half of current floor space. Fuck's sake.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi draggerz - taking advantage of a bit of free t'internet usage in the hotel's coffee shop while we have brekkie.

Am loving Hong Kong - great atmosphere, great people and loads to see and do. Not much drag here I'm afraid. Off to the Hong Kong Museum of History in a bit.

Have already purchased some Hello Kitty stuff and some * cough* totally legal and above board DVD's 

Laters!


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 31, 2010)

here's hoping you don't get stopped at customs


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh joy. A stinking cold has arrived just in time for the long weekend.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 31, 2010)

Having woken up at half six for some reason, I may as well get on with some writing.  It'd probably be a good idea, in fact, since I got precisely nothing done yesterday.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

Qoggy staying in the drag loop from HK is true dedication 

Today is Easter Friday Eve and that feels good to me. Not a bad sleep and feeling almost hooman today. Only a couple of us in the office today which helps too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

Badgers love, it's Wednesday not Thursday... so it's the eve of Easter Friday eve 

*waves at far east qoggy*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Badgers love, it's Wednesday not Thursday... so it's the eve of Easter Friday eve
> 
> *waves at far east qoggy*



Well, yeah but tomorrow is the last alarm before a long weekend  

Last coffee and last _~ of the morning here. Gotta be on the bus by quarter past, yawn, yawn, yawn


----------



## cesare (Mar 31, 2010)

Morning! 

Qoggy ...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

A Kraftwerk and Primal Scream kinda commute today  

First in the office so a respite (at least for 20 mins) from Heart FM and babbling


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## the button (Mar 31, 2010)

Morning all. 

I wonder what IT-related horrors today holds in store for me.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

the button said:


> I wonder what IT-related horrors today holds in store for me.



Nothing can be worse than having no milk


----------



## the button (Mar 31, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nothing can be worse than having no milk



True. 

*goes to make delicious refreshing cup of Yorkshire Tea*


----------



## Yetman (Mar 31, 2010)

SHIT. Friday is a BH? Fuck! I thought I had three more days to get this shit done


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been procrastinating on classic car websites.   What with rail strikes and journeys to make to places off the railways I'm seriously considering buying a car.  I was thinking about taking half a day off to go up to Aylesbury and look at the rather smart 1992 Ford Sierra for sale there ... until confused.com informed me that insurance would cost nearly as much as it's worth.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

And Monday


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

__~


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Nah jokes this thread scares the shit out of me. Please tell me you're all well paid and content with life outside the office?





Threshers_Flail said:


> Sorry just assumed you were all mindless drones data inputting or such like.



How very dare you

I'll have you know this thread saved the sanity of several regulars last year, and got us through some fucking horribly dark times.  One of the most supportive threads on Urban as it goes

Anyway - morning gobshites!  La la la - 2 more sleeps til the long weekend


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

Stig said:


> the hair:



Looking fucking well smart there Stig   Absolutely brilliant idea to use Richs clothes!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Anyway - morning gobshites!  La la la - 2 more sleeps til the long weekend



Morning Sojjy  

Looking forward to the weekend of longness but just wish the weather was looking better. The weather forecast on the radio said it will start 'drying up' on Sunday in London but shame to have a miserable Easter weekend.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

Mornin bajjy m'dear!

I don't care what the weather's gonna be like   I have fluffy stuff, loveliness and filth lined up, and if the weather is foul, a wintery walk somewhere rather than a summery walk 

As far back as I can remember it's lashed it down on Easter weekend anyway - it's traditional


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

Ah well, we will cope with a bit of British drizzle


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

Morning all.

The snow predicted for today hasn't materialised, so good chance for a decent start to the weekend at least 

Was hoping to have most of my work completed today so I could start winding down tomorrow, but another load was added to my todo list last night


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2010)

morning all, doing the WAH thing today to try and rest the old arsebone. got more done in 2 hours than i usually do in 2 days.

right, need a cup o tea now.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The snow predicted for today hasn't materialised



mornin neon - we got your snow

it's now alternating between rain, snow, and sleet   I've had to switch my little heater on again


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

Feels like a draaaaaaaaag today but is nearly 12:00 now


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 31, 2010)

it's proper jokes today, am gettin pm's about shit on facebook, for a second I thought I ACTUALLY was on facebook! it was bloody scary!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

People _still_ keep telling me to set up Facebook


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 31, 2010)

don't bother, you'll only get harassed


----------



## the button (Mar 31, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> don't bother, you'll only get harassed



Tell them to fuckof harrasin.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> don't bother, you'll only get harassed



Better just getting ignored then yeah


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2010)

lunch time


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 31, 2010)

Wednesday drag is cold and grey in Hackney....loads of study to do, sick of job hunting and generally meh...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Wednesday drag is cold and grey in Hackney....loads of study to do, sick of job hunting and generally meh...



Meh  

Would pizza help?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

sojourner said:


> mornin neon - we got your snow
> 
> it's now alternating between rain, snow, and sleet   I've had to switch my little heater on again



Just been out to the post office, apart from a bit of drizzle it's quite nice here.  Someone has the heating on full blast here.  I'm boiling despite sitting in the coldest part of the office.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

lunch


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

Badgers said:


> People _still_ keep telling me to set up Facebook



Aye, me too

fuck THAT


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

Lunch here too

leftover leek and chickpea thai green curry, all mixed in with the jasmine rice

phwoarrrrrr


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll phwoarrr that too soj, sounds lush.

I've got some roast new potatoes with tuna


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

*high fives Bee*

here's to lush lunches on miserable wet rainy days


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2010)

i want some lunch, can someone get/make/send me something please?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i want some lunch, can someone get/make/send me something please?



you could have some of this paulie - it's really fucking filling!!  

shame you're bleedin miles away like


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

Just switched monitor to a HPL1906 (19") TFT which is nice. 
Feels a lot bigger than it sounded


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 31, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Meh
> 
> Would pizza help?



Thank Badgers but feeling a bit sick also as slightly hungover from Big bro's MSc graduation party last night... 

Off to the library to study... the fresh air will do me good


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2010)

sojourner said:


> you could have some of this paulie - it's really fucking filling!!
> 
> shame you're bleedin miles away like


makes my stomach rumble reading about it, must get food now....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

Pint


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2010)

5000 today?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 5000 today?


doubt it. 

spanish omlette chips beans coffee 2 cocodamol.

gonna watch a movie now


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 5000 today?



Not looking likely.

Just done what is possibly the most pointless stock take.  I spent 15 minutes detailing the current stock while the other two spent an hour counting all the junk that hasn't moved in 3 years


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

^ passes a dull Winsday afternoon though, eh?

Hey - just thought, if yesterday was actuallly Winsday, cos we have the official Freeday off, that means that today is FRIDAY EVE!!!

woohoo!!!!  

fuckin ell, it's nearly 3pm!  I've done fuck all apart from shuffle papers, check the bank account, and reply to personal emails

I have truly turned into an Idler Extraordinaire this week


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pint





marty21 said:


> 5000 today?



Nope, only three


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> doubt it.
> 
> spanish omlette chips beans coffee 2 cocodamol.
> 
> gonna watch a movie now





neonwilderness said:


> Not looking likely.
> 
> Just done what is possibly the most pointless stock take.  I spent 15 minutes detailing the current stock while the other two spent an hour counting all the junk that hasn't moved in 3 years





Badgers said:


> Nope, only three



Surely a dragger needs dreams and targets


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

4937 is achievable I reckon


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ^ passes a dull Winsday afternoon though, eh?



S'pose it was good for me, I got to come out of the cold warehouse fairly quickly while the others were down there counting scrap metal


----------



## the button (Mar 31, 2010)

Worked til 7.30 last night, and will be working over bank holiday, so I'm fucked if I'm staying late (or indeed until my normal leaving time) tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 4937 is achievable I reckon



Fucking dreamer


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

Little hurdles


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 31, 2010)

just made a bacon roll


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> just made a bacon roll



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=320477&highlight=bacon


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 4937 is achievable I reckon



or thereabouts


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

As long as we get 4930


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

marty... are you going to stay at work until we reach 5000?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

Into the last half hour now


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

I think I might be into the last 10 mins, feel an early leave coming on - and I've got a half day tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

I am gonna be watching for the last 5000 on the bus. 
Starting to ease towards the door now. 
Slowy
slow
sl


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

I reckon you're safe til tomorrow Badgers 

Oh... no burritos on Thursday eh... you're off to a football match with someone!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oh... no burritos on Thursday eh... you're off to a football match with someone!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2010)

I might take your wife on a date


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 4937 is achievable I reckon



and some 



BiddlyBee said:


> marty... are you going to stay at work until we reach 5000?




ARE. YOU. HAVING. A. GIRAFFE !

out of here in under 20


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

4952 before 5?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2010)

we'll give it a go


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

kinell - 5 mins to go

this week has SHOT by!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2010)

sojourner said:


> kinell - 5 mins to go
> 
> this week has SHOT by!



aye, one more day, then off til Wednesday


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

sojourner said:


> kinell - 5 mins to go
> 
> this week has SHOT by!



Aye.  Hopefully next week will too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye.  Hopefully next week will too



3 day week, it will


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 3 day week, it will



It's 4 days for the rest of us, you cunt marty 


right - I'm GONE


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It's 4 days for the rest of us, you cunt marty
> 
> 
> right - I'm GONE



this cunt is leaving in about 2 mins


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

Fuck this, I am off


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> 3 day week, it will


Anyone would think you worked part time 

Got some freelance work to do later, so might be dragging towards 5k


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Anyone would think you worked part time
> 
> Got some freelance work to do later, so might be dragging towards 5k



I do get more leave than the last job, 8 more days  plus if I could bothered getting in early and leaving later, I could have 2 flexi-days a month! as well

but I find it right hard doing more than 7 hours in the office a day 

mrs21 gets maybe 50 odd days off a year, plus bank hols


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

Checking the holiday chart last week it seems that my boss has only taken about 9 (out of 23) days off in the last financial year.  I've suggested our office holidays are pooled, but they weren't keen


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Checking the holiday chart last week it seems that my boss has only taken about 9 (out of 23) days off in the last financial year.  I've suggested our office holidays are pooled, but they weren't keen



he sounds obsessed with the job, I had about 30 emails from my boss this afternoon, he's been off all week


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Tired!

But the week is done


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2010)

Half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day half day


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Pleased about it Bee?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pleased about it Bee?



I think we need more clarification about whether she is pleased or not


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Typical vague woman Marty! 
They expect us to be mind readers


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Typical vague woman Marty!
> They expect us to be mind readers



yeah! why don't they say what they really mean!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

getting dressed now, should wear something special, it is Maunday Thursday after all


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> getting dressed now, should wear something special, it is Maunday Thursday after all



Pics PICS 

Nice easy commute
Fed the birds on the way for the warm feeling 
All alone in the office now so I get nearly half an hour of non-shit music


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2010)

Happy easter long weekend eve draggers...

I see Bee is leaving early...Badgers is in the office alone, marty is probably dressed and I am having coffee...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2010)

Everyone in my office is leaving early


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I see Bee is leaving early...Badgers is in the office alone, marty is probably dressed and I am having coffee...



People watching via the medium of the drag, I like it!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Everyone in my office is leaving early



Ah well, it would have been cruel to leave you behind then...result anyway!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> People watching via the medium of the drag, I like it!!!



Well, watch is all I can do until the second coffee badgers...not long up see.

*yawn and stretch*


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

Just about to get dressed into my stupid interview clothes.

The whole internet is going on about how first impressions is 80% of the interview, so I'm definitely not going to get the job. 

Fortunately I've decided I definitely don't want the job.  The money is rubbish! I applied for one paying more for part time, this morning, I can't quite deal with the idea of recruitment consultant scum stealing half my wages. Wouldn't mind so much if the guy wasn't a complete shower of shit. 

Still, if they offer it to me I'll take it anyway, it's only four months and I'll kick myself if I don't get anything at all for months after turning it down, eh?
Bit worried that it will water down my CV though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2010)

Morning all.

Forgot it was the 1st today, so haven't had time to prepare any elaborate office pranks 



marty21 said:


> he sounds obsessed with the job, I had about 30 emails from my boss this afternoon, he's been off all week



She.  And yes, from what we can tell she has no life outside of work.  If she wasn't such a cunt you'd feel sorry for her.


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 1, 2010)

The studio is absolutely deserted.
People are on holiday, those who are here are coming in late.
I like this quietness


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Still in the first hour!!!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2010)

5 minutes into my second now


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

Leaving for interview in just under an hour. coffee! 

If I spill coffee on this shirt... 

I think I manage to convince myself i don't want each job, just before every interview. Probably a good technique. 
Thing is, if i wanted to get into civil service, this would be the way.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

God luck stigster!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

Head-hunted a candidate last week and he's interviewing today.
But the fucker is a bit green, hasn't interviewed for 3 years and is worried that £80K jump in salary is too high! What the fuck. I'd love to have a £80K jump in salary for doing the same fucking job. 

Hate this candidate. Cold feet. Indecisive turd. 

Need to calm him down.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Head-hunted a candidate last week and he's interviewing today.
> But the fucker is a bit green, hasn't interviewed for 3 years and is worried that £80K jump in salary is too high! What the fuck. I'd love to have a £80K jump in salary for doing the same fucking job.
> 
> Hate this candidate. Cold feet. Indecisive turd.
> ...



I will take £75k more than I earn now
Problem solved


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I will take £75k more than I earn now
> Problem solved



I will take £10 more than I earn now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I will take £10 more than I earn now





You suggesting that I am not worth £74,990 more than you


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You suggesting that I am not worth £74,990 more than you



tough market conditions


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2010)

Good luck Stig


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig is on her way now....


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah good luck stig.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2010)

Mornin all!  G'luck Stig!

I have got my lass in all day today for training - so obviously I am also teaching her how to skive successfully, as it is a essential office job skill.  Plus I can't skive on the internet without hiding it from her so I haven't got much choice 

She's taking to it very well - I think she will go far


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to ring Mr Frenchie now - that fuckin' indecisive and nervous candidate. He needs to calm down - make him think of old women, tea and cake - sitting on a green lawn...blue sky. fresh air...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Mr Frenchy?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mr Frenchy?



haha! 

I wonder how 'many' Mr Frenchies are out there today? 
Gosh, you've made me paranoid with handshakes now...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Yawn, the day is really dragging today and no mistake...


----------



## Ms T (Apr 1, 2010)

Good luck with the interview, Stig.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 1, 2010)

awright peeps, just a quickie as bundles to do afore buggering off this pm, hope y'all enjoy the easter break and g'luck stig on tinterview


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

__~ 

Sun was warming the day a little


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



I dressed like that for my last interview - it works


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Seemed to go ok! I answered all the questions. They didn't seem _un_impressed.

when i came out the recruitment shower of shite said "I could hear laughing coming from in there  " like it was an _unusual_ thing.

I'll hear either by the end of today or tuesday, due to easter n stuff.

Fancy a beer now!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Seemed to go ok! I answered all the questions. They didn't seem unimpressed.
> 
> ...



sounds promising

now get beered up, that's an order, marine


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Seemed to go ok! I answered all the questions. They didn't seem unimpressed.
> 
> ...



Sounds promising Stiggy! 
I would be going straight for a beer too if I was you


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2010)

There's just been a double dipping incident in the office.  I'm disgusted


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

A few negatives though. They have *dress down friday.* 

so this means i have to wear SMARTS the rest of the time?   

Did i say the pay was shite?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> A few negatives though. They have *dress down friday.*
> 
> so this means i have to wear SMARTS the rest of the time?
> 
> Did i say the pay was shite?



Yes, yes you did...


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> sounds promising
> 
> now get beered up, that's an order, marine



Roger Wilco.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There's just been a double dipping incident in the office.  I'm disgusted



that is nasty

I haven't clicked on the link, or have any idea what you're talking about, but I am against it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

We made it people, stand proud!!


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yes, yes you did...



O well, it's better than i'm getting at the moment, that's for sure. And it's a basic, easy peasy job


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 5k yet?


yes, now go back and edit this post for something more fitting to a 5k celebration


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 5k yet?



not sure


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> A few negatives though. They have *dress down friday.*
> 
> so this means i have to wear SMARTS the rest of the time?
> 
> Did i say the pay was shite?



Still though - job's a job

Thought you were intending to not work for a while though?

Oh and yeh - another vote for 'get beered up - that's an order sunshine'


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Still though - job's a job
> 
> Thought you were intending to not work for a while though?
> 
> Oh and yeh - another vote for 'get beered up - that's an order sunshine'



I wasn't going to work for two months.  *looks at watch*  time's up 

It flies, doesn't it?

Lunchtime now. A lovely pint of beer.
also while i was in the city i treated myself to one of those really expensive posh knobbly durum wheat bread sticks, all crust and no middle, and am eating it at home with smoked salmon, then freshly shelled prawns glued on with taramasalata. Not fecking bad.


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, now go back and edit this post for something more fitting to a 5k celebration



Good edit badgers.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> I wasn't going to work for two months.  *looks at watch*  time's up
> 
> It flies, doesn't it?



Christ

That's never been two months

has it?!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

Just come back from Farringdon. Ate an awesome steak, now feeling tipsy - the cocktails lush - except I ordered the gayest looking one.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stig - I took nearly a year out. And instead of claiming benefits or rushing into a job I'd like, I just worked as a van driver and p/t retail bod. 

If you're already finding negatives with the role, then it's probably not for you...


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Christ
> 
> That's never been two months
> 
> has it?!!



My last day of work was 31st Jan, believe it or not!


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Just come back from Farringdon. Ate an awesome steak, now feeling tipsy - the cocktails lush - except I ordered the gayest looking one.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Thing is it's only a four months temporary job, it gets me into the civil service, it's easy, and it will be an experience if nothing else. Independent parliamentary standards authority.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Thing is it's only a four months temporary job, it gets me into the civil service, it's easy, and it will be an experience if nothing else. Independent parliamentary standards authority.



Easy (hope not boring), exposure to your chosen industry.
Okay, the pay maybe shit but in the long run you won't be stuck in something you hate. 

As the evil marketeer for Nike Corporation who manufacture goods with the use of starving orphansonce said....Do it!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

Mr Frenchie is flying off to Switzerland!! He's in the 2nd phase of interview (no other runners - he's a dead cert if he don't mess up)
Called in and thanked me.

"Yes, I am a good. Thank you Mr Frenchie. Thank you very much."


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

We will all miss Mr Frenchie and his ways


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Into the witching hour 
The office has ground to a standstill


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2010)

Sounds like it went well stig  Can't believe it's been 2 months either! Although when I had a couple of months off after being made redundant it did fly by


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 1, 2010)

see ya, be good now, don't eat too many eggs


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

Same, I really ought to write this long detailed email but I can't be fucked.
Jesus - Alcohol crash. Maybe I has one cocktails too many.


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought you lot were all going home early?


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

I really quite fancy another beer now.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2010)

me four

I have just been the tesco and left my daughter to cope with reception on her own - she did brilliantly 

I have wine in the car 

I'm still in shock that it has been two months since stig left work!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Nearly 4pm heroes


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

Three hours till i meet rich in't pub. 

Just time to get some tunes on, fire off one more job application, and dance round the front room to something nice and loud.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2010)

55 minutes to go...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

5 minutes to go...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2010)

oh you UTTER cunt bajjy


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2010)

Gone


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

golden hour   feel calmer than I was this morning when my oyster had a fiver STOLEN from it because the gates weren't working at Liverpool St, I was a victim of EXTORTION BY LONDON TRANSPORT


calmed down now - and the amount of journeys I've taken for free on the bendy buses - is way more than a  fiver


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> oh you UTTER cunt bajjy



I concur with your assessment


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

What times do you guys leave?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> I concur with your assessment


Thirded


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

I might be a semi-cunt and leave at 4.30


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

Got the job.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Got the job.



Yay!!! That's brilliant news 

Congrats!

Happy Easter all!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Got the job.



Hoorah!!!!! I will spend part of my beering up session tonight, raising a  glass in honour of the stig!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Got the job.


That deserves another pint


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Got the job.



Yayyy!!!  Fantastic!  See - there are times when cross-dressing REALLY comes into its own


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yayyy!!!  Fantastic!  See - there are times when cross-dressing REALLY comes into its own



I've always been a tranny, just no-one's ever bothered to notice


----------



## janeb (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Got the job.



Well done


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

Confabulations Stig!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Got the job.



Congrats


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2010)

on this happy note, I bid you farewell, for the weekend is upon me


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2010)

cunt






have a lovely weekend marty - and all


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2010)

6 days off. 6 whole blissful days.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2010)

Woo! Well done Stig!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm off too. Enjoy the long drag free weekend all!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 1, 2010)

Stig said:


> Got the job.



Wahey!  Fantastic news (and what brilliant timing - two months exactly, most impressive).  I must admit I was a bit doubtful about Rich's suit as an interview outfit but very pleased to be proved wrong.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 3, 2010)

Stig said:


> Got the job.


ray!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 6, 2010)

Back at work.
Was gonna take the week off but too much on..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2010)

morning folks. 

not in today, late-style day off


----------



## Voley (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not back in till Thursday. 

I might have to remind you all of this fact a few times over the next couple of days.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm not back in till Thursday.
> 
> I might have to remind you all of this fact a few times over the next couple of days.



I have today off as I am Birthday King


----------



## Voley (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd have the honour to remain your humble and obedient servant, your majesty. If it wasn't me day off, like.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have today off as I am Birthday King


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have today off as I am Birthday King


bows down


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 6, 2010)

Morning all...Happy Birthday Marty!

Nice spring-like day out there. 

Coffee...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2010)

mornin all - oh fuuuuuuuuck I'm sooooo tired.  how the fucking fuck did it get to be Tuesday already? 





NVP said:


> I'm not back in till Thursday.
> 
> I might have to remind you all of this fact a few times over the next couple of days.



one word mister, and I think you know which one 



marty21 said:


> I have today off as I am Birthday King



Oh well mart, as it's your birthday - I won't call you a cunt

Happy birthday matey


----------



## gabi (Apr 6, 2010)

First thing on the first day back to work after 4 days of heavenly drunken fun...

I walk into the office. To a wall of noise. to HEART FM. (slogan: 'More Music Variety' which is about as accurate as Fox News being 'Fair and Balanced).

WHAT THE FUCK! This is the worst shit I've ever clapped ears on. the DJ has just given out a link to pics of his bank holiday in Egypt - 'for those of you like a bit of escapism'.  He followed this up with yet another robbie dirge, with promises of beyonce afterwards. Fuck this. im going home.


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's quiet here.
Real quiet.
Most of them are taking this week off.

Should I be bothered going down to central for a field research this afternoon? 
I'm quite happy sitting here alone.  I can't stand tourists.


----------



## gabi (Apr 6, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Should I be bothered going down to central for a field research this afternoon?
> I'm quite happy sitting here alone.  I can't stand tourists.



Central where? I'd say yes if you're in london. It's fucking lovely out there.

I've resorted to being blatantly rude and have shoved headphones in.


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> Central where? I'd say yes if you're in london. It's fucking lovely out there.
> 
> I've resorted to being blatantly rude and have shoved headphones in.



Yes central London, but down to tourist areas like oxford street and john lewis.  It's unusally sunny outside, I love it, but I'm no keen on being in crowds of people.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 6, 2010)

Big week.

Mr Frenchie is doing a presentation in Switzerland.

And I need to organise a meeting with a Paris based client.
Anyone know how long it takes to drive from Eindhoven to Paris - in a weekday, leaving at 9am?


----------



## Stig (Apr 6, 2010)

Got my meeting for the job today at 2:30, so now have the actual address for where I'll be working..

It's going to be great working in Victoria. 35 minutes to work instead of 90. 

will report back later on whether i managed to get a contract or it all went wrong at the last minute. i don't even now the start date for the job yet.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 6, 2010)

Stig said:


> It's going to be great working in Victoria. 35 minutes to work instead of 90.



That is a luxury.
90 is pretty minging - like a job in itself!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2010)

Just arose (sorry draggers) and messing about with breakfast, coffee, smokes and dithering. Been lovely this weekend and taking the Loseday off was an excellent choice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2010)

Leave this thread now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2010)

i've only just got up as well, need some food now....


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2010)

So three of you not at work today... bugger off 

After a chirpy start I'm having a moody afternoon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2010)

cheer up, it's nearly the weekend!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2010)

yeh


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2010)

would cake help?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> So three of you not at work today... bugger off
> 
> After a chirpy start I'm having a moody afternoon



Make that four.  But as I was at work most of Easter weekend, I am allowed.  

Happy Birthday marty!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2010)

internet not working here today so i am going mad with fucking boredom! Plus i am shit when it comes to mobile internet so writing this is making my bum itch. And not in a good way! Arrgh!! Oh Happy Birthday Marty.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> would cake help?



That looks like quite good cake - there appears to be lots of chocolate on it 

I can't believe how many draggers are off work today.  You shower of shites


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I can't believe how many draggers are off work today.  You shower of shites



Yeah but that's annual leave ennit? 
I prefer saving those for the summer.

Oh, and Happy Birthday Marty.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 6, 2010)

Mr Frenchie didn't do well at my interview.
That's my £5K commission down the pan 

Back to work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> would cake help?


Nope, but it is very pretty 



Ms T said:


> Make that four.  But as I was at work most of Easter weekend, I am allowed.


You've just had a long holiday, so no, I'm afraid you're not allowed 



100% masahiko said:


> Mr Frenchie didn't do well at my interview.
> That's my £5K commission down the pan


Rubbish  day's almost done though.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2010)

23 minutes to go and counting

I have just been and bought myself 4 Krispy Kreme doughnuts.  The intention is to eat one per night


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> The intention is to eat one per night


Ahahahahahahaha 

I don't reckon you'll get 4 home


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm so bored.
I want to go home.


----------



## gabi (Apr 6, 2010)

Today I've discovered I despise the music of someone called rianna (sp?) and another soul named michael boobly or something. what a productive day.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ahahahahahahaha
> 
> I don't reckon you'll get 4 home



What?  Cheeky mare.  How very dare you! 



ahem


Well, okay, realistically they will not last very long at all


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> Today I've discovered I despise the music of someone called rianna (sp?) and another soul named michael boobly or something. what a productive day.



You have also discovered deeper wells of patience and self-control that you weren't aware of previously


I would have discovered that sticking axes in people's heads CAN result in a custodial


----------



## gabi (Apr 6, 2010)

and here's m people to wrap the day up  im goin home.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2010)

gabi said:


> and here's m people to wrap the day up  im goin home.



Nah - better yet, start dancing, BADLY, to everything that comes on, and singing really badly, using all the wrong words

If they think it will encourage you, they might stop doing it


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2010)

blurgh!  back to work after 5 days off  feeling a tad tender 

cheers for the birthday wishes x


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Up early but procrastination is king today. Five days off with no routine or responsibility has taken it's toll. Guess that a three day week is bearable but right now my bed is calling me back.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 7, 2010)

Coffee in Hackney and then some studying....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2010)

morning all, back at the desk and lots to catch up with....


----------



## Ms T (Apr 7, 2010)

Tea, toast and peanut butter in not-very-sunny Brixton.  Need to decide what to do today - maybe a museum and lunch, maybe cinema and lunch.  I may also be getting a cold.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 7, 2010)

How is that a drag Ms T?

Meetings now for the next hour. 
And I have to finish a proposal for the marketing dept.
And then finalise fees with HR.

I hate work.

Oh, and Good morning everyone!


----------



## Stig (Apr 7, 2010)

today I am ill.  

 *fit of pathetic coughing*

Can't stay in bed as I have agreed to go and feed the neighbours' cats and then help shovel 20 cubic metres of topsoil off the road by wheelbarrow for a community garden project.

arse.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 7, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> How is that a drag Ms T?
> 
> Meetings now for the next hour.
> And I have to finish a proposal for the marketing dept.
> ...




I was dragging over the Easter weekend, when the rest of you were eating chocolate and cake.  So I am off work today and tomorrow.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 7, 2010)

Stig said:


> today I am ill.
> 
> *fit of pathetic coughing*
> 
> ...



  You are doing Good Deeds though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 7, 2010)

How did it go yesterday Stig?



Ms T said:


> Tea, toast and peanut butter in not-very-sunny Brixton.  Need to decide what to do today - maybe a museum and lunch, maybe cinema and lunch.  I may also be getting a cold.


This is not talk of dragging!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry, still shaking off my grump 

morning!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2010)

Morning all.  Not much time for dragging at the moment, the 'receptionist' is on holiday until tomorrow so two of us are being expected to cover the extra work while doing all our normal work 

Normal service should hopefully resume soon


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2010)

Mornin all

Stig - why?!  just - why?!  Fucked if I'd be doin owt if I was ill.


----------



## Stig (Apr 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> How did it go yesterday Stig?



Welll... the building is this one:
http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=8666950542333167239

yuk. Offices are all new and plasticky. It's HUGE! Nearly everyone in London must work in there. There are some big corporations that have whole floors. 

But there is some good exploring to be done nearby, I reckon. I can see pub lunches featuring widely here.

I have to pass the terrorist check yet, but apart from that I'm ok. Can't get hold of my mum though to find out *exactly*where she was born etc. This might take a while.


----------



## Stig (Apr 7, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Stig - why?!  just - why?!  Fucked if I'd be doin owt if I was ill.



But I said I would! I cant let the foreign kitttehs starve. And the topsoil lady is at a bit of a loss too, she'll get arrested or something if it's all just left in the middle of the road.  I'll be alright, my job doesn't start for TWO WEEKS!  Free extra time off 
I'll spend those having a good and proper skive.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 7, 2010)

I still dream of the days when I worked in Victoria - my commute was soooo easy it was brilliant.  And there are some good pubs in Belgravia, dahling.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sorry, still shaking off my grump
> 
> morning!



Morning, grumpy.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2010)

Stig said:


> But I said I would! I cant let the foreign kitttehs starve. And the topsoil lady is at a bit of a loss too, she'll get arrested or something if it's all just left in the middle of the road.  I'll be alright, my job doesn't start for TWO WEEKS!  Free extra time off
> I'll spend those having a good and proper skive.



Oh well, if it is kittehs at stake, then I guess I could manage a tiny bit of work myself.  Good on ya


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2010)

Back to work tomorrow for a *two day week*.  This is what it'll be like after the revolution, some on here assure me.


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2010)

In the meantime I'm drinking some kick arse coffee that's akin to crystal meth, I'm having the hedge on my head pruned in a bit and then I'm going for a walk up Carn Brea in the sunshine.

With that in mind, I think I can in all seriousness, say "Bollocks" to you all. 

"Bollocks".

There. I've said it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 7, 2010)

*In other drag news...*

Hungry machine is hungry...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2010)

Morning all

The internet is back here, thank god, but we are also really, really busy. Boo!. I wanted to spend today idly surfing not working


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2010)

NVP - it is possible to go completely off someone, you know


Ru - I LOVE watching those machines   I was watching one a few weeks back, and marvelling at the jaw-like movements - only the bottom bit actually moves


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

System upgrades here
First day back after a five day weekend and things are different


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 7, 2010)

Stig said:


> Welll... the building is this one:
> http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=8666950542333167239
> 
> yuk. Offices are all new and plasticky. It's HUGE! Nearly everyone in London must work in there. There are some big corporations that have whole floors.
> ...


The exploring potential is good round there, and parks too for when it's warmer 

You got to wait for the checks to go through before you can start?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2010)

Considering a long weekend later in the month, can't decide which two days to take off though.  Thur/Fri, Fri/Mon or Mon/Tues


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Five days out of the office and it feels like I have forgotten everything I know


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2010)

Are you in the right office?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you in the right office?



I don't even know my name


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Considering a long weekend later in the month, can't decide which two days to take off though.  Thur/Fri, Fri/Mon or Mon/Tues



I prefer the Friday/Monday option then you have two short weeks as well


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I don't even know my name


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I prefer the Friday/Monday option then you have two short weeks as well



This is my usual preference.  But I think the Friday is going to be cuntboss' fortnightly home office day, so that's kinda like a day off anyway.  Think I'm edging towards Mon/Tue


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2010)

Lunch. Going to Asda to try and kill the monotony any buy some crisps


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 7, 2010)

Lunch now. Gonna take another gander to the crappy markets off Farringdon Rd.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 7, 2010)

ooh what and where would they be?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 7, 2010)

Opposite the post office on Farringdon Rd - can't believe it took me 10 weeks to discover there were market stalls there. I had a barrito and even though I ate it all I think I'll end up getting the shits. So hungry.

Hope everyone had a nice lunch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2010)

Cottage cheese, some veggie crudities and a handful of mini-cheese oat cakes.

I am on a diet


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Heart FM is grating now


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh Joy, I have a smelly tenant coming in at 2, I'll be stuck inside a small interview room with him and his smell 

in other news - saw ken and his comedy show last night - he was pretty good - and tried an electronic cigarette - TP and Garth had them - strange, but it did feel like smoking


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Five days out of the office and it feels like I have forgotten everything I know


this. i don't know if i'm coming or going....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this. i don't know if i'm coming or going....



Painful isn't it... 

The business world is pretty much all on holiday this week so am just doing endless admin and stuff. The drag is in full flow already and I can seem to distract myself from it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh my god, I'm not alone.
Reading you lot feeling the same as I, it's making my already dragging day even more dragging.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh my god, I'm not alone.
> Reading you lot feeling the same as I, it's making my already dragging day even more dragging.



Dangerous loop isn't it? 
Think I will just tread water today and start afresh tomorrow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2010)

The afternoon slump is upon me  Time for a restorative tea I think.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeh - I really REALLY meant to be getting on with paying bills and doing cashflow and shit today, and I've got as far as opening the bills and sorting them nicely into plastic folders


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2010)

Got back from lunch and there was a sales rep in with doughnuts. So managed to spend another hour doing nothing


----------



## Stig (Apr 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The exploring potential is good round there, and parks too for when it's warmer
> 
> You got to wait for the checks to go through before you can start?



Yep, this is why i get another 2 weeks off. 

I did the cat feeding round the corner, I managed to get hold of my mum and then phone in the details of my entire fambly history for job, then I went to the soil moving for community gardens. 

I lasted just under an hour. 

Wheelbarrowed a few loads up the hill once I'd filled them, but came back and my spade was gone. When i asked, some bloke said "you are allowed to share your tools, you know." in one of those snidey voices designed to show me how selfish I was being with my spade.

Then a bit later I mentioned that I could go and get my camper, park it up over the road, and make tea etc for people. I was told "No tea yet! we've only been going a few hours! Plenty more work to do!"

Then it started raining.

And I spotted my spade.


seeeeeeeeeeeeya!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Got back from lunch and there was a sales rep in with doughnuts. So managed to spend another hour doing nothing



Well done that man 


Stig - the whiney ungrateful bastards!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Dum de dum...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 7, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Got back from lunch and there was a sales rep in with doughnuts. So managed to spend another hour doing nothing



Ahh...sweeet.

wish i had a doughnut - everyone here is so fuckin' healthy.


back to work...


----------



## Lea (Apr 7, 2010)

Covering for a PA whilst she is on holiday. Her boss is a real nightmare to with. Very demanding and awkward. Luckily it's only for 2 weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Ho hum, not too long left now and the old drag is done for another day.


----------



## Stig (Apr 7, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Ahh...sweeet.
> 
> wish i had a doughnut - everyone here is so fuckin' healthy.
> 
> ...



Wish I had a doughnut... just reading about the doughnut made me go and have some jam on toast. but it wasnt the same.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Stig said:


> Wish I had a doughnut... just reading about the doughnut made me go and have some jam on toast. but it wasnt the same.



What flavour jam?


----------



## Stig (Apr 7, 2010)

right, off to the shops to get some pholcodine linctus.

i put the heating on but it's still freezing.  and the coughing is giving me a headache.


----------



## Stig (Apr 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What flavour jam?



two slices, one raspberry and tayberry (proper jam with pips) , one raspberry and crabapple (jelly, no pips) both home made, the former by rich's mum's friend, the latter by his brother & sister in law. Family jam.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 7, 2010)

First day back today after a break over Easter.  Not a productive one, and tbh not a very happy one either.  Oh well.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Stig said:


> Family jam.



Sounds like something from Viz that


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like something from Viz that



I was going to make a joke about that but thought better of it. I'm glad someone else did though.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Into the last hour now soldiers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2010)

Just over 10 minutes for me then home for beef stew and tatties. I need comfort food


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2010)

joy unbounded, smelly tenant gone - only had to spend an hour in the interview room with him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> joy unbounded, smelly tenant gone - only had to spend an hour in the interview room with him


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2010)

I've just realised that I can't possibly have baked spuds for me tea - no salad, see.  Too dry without salad.  I'm bad enough at not chewing food properly and then having to gulp for ages trying to get a huge bolus of food down 

Pasta and sauce it is then.  

35 minutes to go


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Closer...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


>



That's reminded me.
Time for an afternoon shit.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2010)

right, I'm off, this has been an immense day of drag, after 5 days off


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Two sleeps Marty, two little sleeps to go... 

Have a chilled evening


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2010)

Are we nearly there yet?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Merely a hair's breadth Sojjy


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2010)

Under 10 minutes to go.

Hopefully proper dragging will resume tomorrow, I can't be bothered with this answering the phone lark


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Merely a hair's breadth Sojjy



A cunt hair? 

Yayyyy - it's time!!!  I'm gone! Tara all


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 7, 2010)

And I'm done... so much for a 4.30 finish.... too much going on here to drag!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm off now too


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 7, 2010)

45mins to go.

I'm so far behind...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Just hopping on the bus towards home


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2010)

gawd, that was a long day. exhausted.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 7, 2010)

I have just had my hair done.  It is very, very bouncy, in a retro way.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Yawn yawn yawn yawn yawn yawn!!!! Already Friday Eve though and only one more alarm this week. Gotta get out the door in half and face the drag again.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I have just had my hair done.  It is very, very bouncy, in a retro way.



pic?

nearly the end of the week   got a retirement do to go to tomorrow (not mine )


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> got a retirement do to go to tomorrow (not mine )



Strip club?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Strip club?



Cricklewood pub - not sure if there will be any afters


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> got a retirement do to go to tomorrow (not mine )


Upchuck's?


----------



## Yetman (Apr 8, 2010)

Morning droogs. I am in my new bed smoking weed drinking beer and consuming narcota 

I do however, have deadlines that finish today......and I'm on holiday. Situations. Hmmm..


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 8, 2010)

Morning all.

Ate a spicy chicken roll.
And a full fat latte with loadsa sugar.

Feeling good 

...but am wondering how long this goodness will last for.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Morning droogs. I am in my new bed smoking weed drinking beer and consuming narcota
> 
> I do however, have deadlines that finish today......and I'm on holiday. Situations. Hmmm..



Oh you absolute cunt yetty - fucking wish I was in bed doing the same thing.  In my own bed, that is 


Anyhow - morning gobshites.  I AM gonna do some work today - if only to prevent the drag sucking me into some horrible kinda black hole


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

What a nice day it is out there  

Feeling nearly back to human after the long Easter break and actually doing some work for some reason???? Guess it won't last all day but so far (not even 10am) it is keeping the drag firmly at bay here in SW18.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2010)

Rushed lots this morning thinking I had a meeting at 10am... it's at 2pm


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Rushed lots this morning thinking I had a meeting at 10am... it's at 2pm





But is a 2pm meeting better (despite the rushing) than 10am? 
Might break up the afternoon a bit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2010)

Morning people. 

I have coffee and .... speaks quietly...not too much work at the moment


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> But is a 2pm meeting better (despite the rushing) than 10am?
> Might break up the afternoon a bit


It might, but it means early lunch... and trying not to fall asleep


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 8, 2010)

Good Morning....lovely day in Hackers...

Hungry machine is *STILL* hungry...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Leaving messages for people which will not get returned 
Dealing with shoddy service from Be Un limited broadband who were supposed to have cancelled my account 30/01/10 
Considering a sarnie 
Rock and roll


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> and trying not to fall asleep



Urgh - when I used to have meetings, I always tried never to schedule them between the 2-3pm slot, as I would just spend the entire time trying not to yawn and attempting to focus.  It's siesta time - not good for meetings!

I have been doing a bit of work - and it's worked - time HAS gone faster


----------



## Stig (Apr 8, 2010)

Hangover day 

ow, ow ow ow ow ow ow 

turn the fecking sun off


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Poor Stiggy ^ ^ 

At least you are not sitting in an office listening to Heart _*FUCKING*_ FM again


----------



## Stig (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Poor Stiggy ^ ^
> 
> At least you are not sitting in an office listening to Heart _*FUCKING*_ FM again



true. 

For that I am thankful.

In return, you can be thankful you aren't being subjected to water torture via leaky tap dripping constantly in the kitchen.  New tap is on the way, but in the meantime we're bracing with a stick and balancing a kitchen minge underneath. And Can Still Hear It.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2010)

Stig said:


> In return, you can be thankful you aren't being subjected to water torture via leaky tap dripping constantly in the kitchen.  New tap is on the way, but in the meantime we're bracing with a stick and balancing a *kitchen minge *underneath. And Can Still Hear It.





I'm almost scared to ask...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Leaving messages for people which will not get returned



Tell me about it.
I WANT to get things done this week so it won't be an avalanche of work on Monday.

But no-one is bothered.
Frustratingly lazy...


----------



## Stig (Apr 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm almost scared to ask...



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=7244647&highlight=kitchen+minge#post7244647


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Tell me about it.
> I WANT to get things done this week so it won't be an avalanche of work on Monday.
> 
> But no-one is bothered.
> Frustratingly lazy...



Painful isn't it 

I always get this though, most people I want to speak to have this week off as annual leave. I was mostly expecting it though so have a fair amount of filing to do and stuff. Tomorrow I am rocking in as late as possible, clearing desk, emptying email inbox, taking a long lunch and pissing off early I feel


----------



## Ms T (Apr 8, 2010)

Lovely day today.  Was a bit hungover but have done a very strenuous pilates class and had two cups of tea and toast with peanut butter so feeling better now.  Am trying to decide what to do - lunch and maybe a bit of a walk.  Hendo is currently trying to assemble our new lawnmower and swearing a lot.  

Bouncy hair is still bouncy.  Or big, as some might say.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2010)

passed my probation - the cup of joy overfloweth


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> passed my probation - the cup of joy overfloweth





So are the ankle bracelets off now?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So are the ankle bracelets off now?



the tag has gone 

and we can all forget that sordid affair now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2010)

well done marty. morning of stats for me, 2 reports down, 1 to go (1 fecking big one).


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Just checking lottery ticket for 03/04/10


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just checking lottery ticket for 03/04/10



Ticket - 05 *09* 11 *31* 36 *37*

Draw - 08 *09* 19 *31* *37* (BB 45)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ticket - 05 *09* 11 *31* 36 *37*
> 
> Draw - 08 0*9* 19 *31* *37* (BB 45)



excellent news - money for pie


----------



## Stig (Apr 8, 2010)

Good news Marty and Badgy! 

The day is looking up.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ticket - 05 *09* 11 *31* 36 *37*
> 
> Draw - 08 *09* 19 *31* *37* (BB 45)



That is one big lunch!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ticket - 05 *09* 11 *31* 36 *37*
> 
> Draw - 08 *09* 19 *31* *37* (BB 45)


ah, this is from sat. last nite's result....

Draw – 08 11 20 33 43 47

Ticket - 02 *08* 17 19 29 38


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Painful isn't it
> 
> I always get this though, most people I want to speak to have this week off as annual leave. I was mostly expecting it though so have a fair amount of filing to do and stuff. Tomorrow I am rocking in as late as possible, clearing desk, emptying email inbox, taking a long lunch and pissing off early I feel



What do you do for a long lunch? 

There is nothing around where I work. Just food places and pubs. Kings Cross is horrible. Chancery Lane is shops. Farringdon just more coffee shops and foodies. Don't want to drink during lunch cos it makes the day extra-extra drag.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>



Cruel PT, very cruel...


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ticket - 05 *09* 11 *31* 36 *37*
> 
> Draw - 08 *09* 19 *31* *37* (BB 45)



I demand diamonds damn you!!


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 8, 2010)

Stig said:


> In return, you can be thankful you aren't being subjected to water torture via leaky tap dripping constantly in the kitchen.  New tap is on the way, but in the meantime we're bracing with a stick and balancing a *kitchen minge* underneath. And Can Still Hear It.



That's a phrase I've not heard in ages!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> What do you do for a long lunch?
> 
> There is nothing around where I work. Just food places and pubs. Kings Cross is horrible. Chancery Lane is shops. Farringdon just more coffee shops and foodies. Don't want to drink during lunch cos it makes the day extra-extra drag.



The long pub stop is always an option  

Tomorrow though I think I will pop to (drop off stuff and browse) the charity shops, get my beard trimmed and stop for one pint on the way back. That is if the weather is not horrid of course. 

I can stroll to Putney or Wandsworth for lunch from here. Neither of these are excellent lunch locations but there is enough to keep me occupied. I look forward to the summer days when I can stroll over to the park and lie out baking in the sun


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I demand diamonds damn you!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



BK lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> BK lunch?



Sadly I do not have a BK close enough, the nearest is Balham


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The long pub stop is always an option
> 
> Tomorrow though I think I will pop to (drop off stuff and browse) the charity shops, get my beard trimmed and stop for one pint on the way back. That is if the weather is not horrid of course.
> 
> I can stroll to Putney or Wandsworth for lunch from here. Neither of these are excellent lunch locations but there is enough to keep me occupied. I look forward to the summer days when I can stroll over to the park and lie out baking in the sun



Putney and Wandsworth is more scenic than where I am.

As for pubs, the guys here drink at The Griff - but tits and fanny is too much during lunchtime imo. Watching desperate women gyrating for money then having to return to office and seeing the girls here, well it's bloody distracting.

Probably walk and read the Guardian in a coffee shop tomorrow.

Gonna get a chicken burger and sit at desk today 

(have to sort out tickets from Eindhoven to Paris + hotel)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Watching desperate women gyrating for money then having to return to office and seeing the girls here, well it's bloody distracting.





Lunch of champions right there


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Putney and Wandsworth is more scenic than where I am.



It is nice round here but gets a bit _samey_ (like most places) after being round here for three years. There are enough good pubs for a lunchtime pint and enough foody places to not get too bored which is a bonus. Not much to do past the shops/pubs/park though.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch of champions right there



You were going about samey-samey.
After years of working in the city, women that gyrate their tits and fanny are beginning to look the same. White, black, yellow fannies/tits of varying sizes of flesh just don't do it for me. I want the human interaction dammit!!!!!!

Maybe I'm getting old but don't you reckon it's very unhygienic to eat a prawn sandwich next to a naked woman, or the naked £1 jar collector?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2010)

There's a naked £1 jar collector?

Fucking hell - I feel deprived now


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> There's a naked £1 jar collector?
> 
> Fucking hell - I feel deprived now



Around 10 years ago, it use to be 50p.

They're the dancers. 
They walk around the bar collecting £1 from everyone (before their dance).


For a private dance it's £5 during the 'Lunch Time' special.
In the evening it's 'usually" £10 per dance.

I know some guys who pay £50 (not at The Griff) so they can crack one off while the girls dance....how humiliating for the bloke...Jesus Christ, how desperate...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I know some guys who pay £50 (not at The Griff) so they can crack one off while the girls dance....how humiliating for the bloke...Jesus Christ, how desperate...



*shrugs*

Who are we to judge how someone gets their rocks off?  And tbh, getting paid £50 and not having to be touched sounds like a fair way to earn dosh very quickly


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *shrugs*
> 
> Who are we to judge how someone gets their rocks off?  And tbh, getting paid £50 and not having to be touched sounds like a fair way to earn dosh very quickly



I don't know about having a wank for £50 - that's a week's worth of shopping.

but yes, it's a great deal for girls.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I don't know about having a wank for £50 - that's a week's worth of shopping.
> 
> but yes, it's a great deal for girls.



Well personally I wouldn't ever pay for any type of sex whatsoever, and certainly not for a wank , but there ya go - takes all sorts


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 8, 2010)

I've just had just about the best thing about my job - my lovely, cosy corner seat - taken off me.



Straw, etc.

Time for jobhunting, methinks.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> You were going about samey-samey.
> After years of working in the city, women that gyrate their tits and fanny are beginning to look the same. White, black, yellow fannies/tits of varying sizes of flesh just don't do it for me. I want the human interaction dammit!!!!!!
> 
> Maybe I'm getting old but don't you reckon it's very unhygienic to eat a prawn sandwich next to a naked woman, or the naked £1 jar collector?



Must admit it has been some years since I have been to such an establishment, probably more than ten years if I recall correctly. They never really did much for me then and would probably not go again. 

Although I must confess that that lunchtime stroll did raise my spirits at the shortening of skirts and lowering of tops. No doubt soon we will be seeing the 'spring nipples' appear as ladies sit in the beer garden after a hot day only for the temperature to drop suddenly


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Well personally I wouldn't ever pay for any type of sex whatsoever



Every man and women has their price Sojjy, no exceptions


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2010)

crikey, it's all got a bit, well, steamy in here today....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I've just had just about the best thing about my job - my lovely, cosy corner seat - taken off me.



Damn that hurts


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I've just had just about the best thing about my job - my lovely, cosy corner seat - taken off me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooo - not the SEAT! 



Badgers said:


> Every man and women has their price Sojjy, no exceptions



Yeh - the most expensive vibrator I could find.  That's where my money would be going baj 

As for spring nipples - I hear ya brother.  I wear tshirt bras myself to deflect such attention, otherwise people would be hanging their effing coats off me


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Damn that hurts



Innit. I'm well 

Welcome to the shit seats.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> As for spring nipples - I hear ya brother.  I wear tshirt bras myself to deflect such attention, otherwise people would be hanging their effing coats off me


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Missed call on my mobile from this number


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Invested my £10 winnings in five lucky dips on this Saturday's draw and five English pounds in the pocket.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

In other news nobody is even trying here now. 

One chap is Facebooking and playing some farm game. 
Another is watching the Masters online.
I am trawling the web.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2010)

Good work.

I'm trying to try, but it's just not happening


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2010)

Woo - glorious sunshine!  I escaped for a bit by going to the bank - Dirtbombs on full blast int car, sun shining, and a fiiiiiiine girly jogging in spandex with the most curvy arse I've seen this week


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Good work.
> 
> I'm trying to try, but it's just not happening



Same.
I'm meant to contact this contact in Zurich but keep putting myself off.
He's German. Boring. And has a shit haircut.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2010)

dead as a fucking dodo here. can't be arsed to anything more. going to bunk in 20 and visit a mate in the hospital who fell off a building and impaled himself on a fence on saturday!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dead as a fucking dodo here. can't be arsed to anything more. going to bunk in 20 and visit a mate in the hospital who fell off a building and impaled himself on a fence on saturday!!!



Ouch!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ouch!!!!


indeed, air ambulance and everything apparently.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> indeed, air ambulance and everything apparently.



Fookin hell, that is a good reason to leg it out the drag!!!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2010)

My stupid brother impaled himself TWICE on the metal fence at the bottom of our garden - the ones with the long pointy poles.  Too lazy to walk around the corner to get to the back shop.  

Missed his liver by millimetres once, and the other time it went straight up one of his arse cheeks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2010)

One of the most dismal aspects of my job which, luckily, I don't have to do very often, is erase pencil marks from books.

This afternoon we have had a 'rush job' which means everyone in the office has been doing this.

Consequently we are all now covered in small bits of greying rubber. In fact I think I just swallowed some.....this is not how I imagined my life would be


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In fact I think I just swallowed some





QueenOfGoths said:


> this is not how I imagined my life would be


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2010)

Right!

Time to shake off the rubber poo and head out....I bet bits of rubber fall out when I get undresed this evening, like I havbe brrn lounging on a beach of eraser-droppings


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2010)

busy afternoon sees me well into the golden hour


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2010)

Two hour meeting and I'm done thanks... this week has not dragged, but has been bloody knackering. Almost, almost, almost the weekend!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2010)

nearly Friday


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2010)

Cuntboss is still 'swithering' about whether to work from home tomorrow or not


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2010)

Right, I'm away

See yas all for the greatest day of the week tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

For a three day week this one has felt oddly long and draggy! Freeday is welcome though and after some lengthy alarm snoozing it is time to head off and face the day.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2010)

that Friday feeling  hubba hubba


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, what a lovely day.
And yes Badgers, there were puffy nipples and glorious extra skin on the train this morning. Oh yes - I love sunny London - me fav city in the world (depending on the weather of course!).


----------



## Stig (Apr 9, 2010)

Morning! Happy friday.

Today, I'm going to write an essay on water. 

I've only been putting it off for four months. 

If I don't at least make a bloody good start on it TODAY, I might as well give up the course.








Oh, you didn't know i was on a course?



_
Exactly. _


----------



## Stig (Apr 9, 2010)

Hold on, scrap that - sun's out. 

*goes out to play*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice easy bus journey in and another week of the same with the little feral people on holidays. Was listening to _Zoë - Sunshine On A Rainy Day_ on the way in and generally feeling happy that it is Friday. Would rather be anywhere (Guantanamo Bay aside) than at my desk but it could be a lot worse.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2010)

Morning all.



neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is still 'swithering' about whether to work from home tomorrow or not


Not


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> And yes Badgers, there were puffy nipples and glorious extra skin on the train this morning







Stig said:


> Hold on, scrap that - sun's out.







neonwilderness said:


> Not


----------



## Ms T (Apr 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that Friday feeling  hubba hubba



It's the beginning of my working week this week! 

Late start though - not in until 1330, so am having a leisurely breakfast.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

It's Friday, it's friday, it's friday


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2010)

dreamt about a masked urbanite last night, she told me she was raising money for charity   and charged me a fiver to look at her dinner, I went around for 3 nights, and she revealed her dinner, I couldn't touch, sniff, or eat it, just see it, then she ushered me out of the door

after 3 days I had enough

I don't think the £15 went to charity, I think she spent it at BK


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

lol, that's a weird dream marty 

Did I tell you it's Friday?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's Friday, it's friday, it's friday





BiddlyBee said:


> Did I tell you it's Friday?





Was a lovely SF evening last night babes x


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I don't think the £15 went to charity, I think she spent it at BK



I would bone her


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


Was expected, so at least I was prepared for it.



marty21 said:


> I don't think the £15 went to charity, I think she *spent it at BK*



Obv Badgers in disguise


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Was expected, so at least I was prepared for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Obv Badgers in disguise



bumpy badgers


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Was a lovely SF evening last night babes x


I'm still a bit full... yum 

I'm so happy it's Friday, had so many meetings this week and got another one at 10am, but got a great weekend ahead, have managed to raise lots of cash for charity the last couple weeks, and a three day week next week!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee is the queen of the dancing gif it seems today!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Wait til 11 and I'll be all  

I'm peaking too early!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 9, 2010)

Do fuck off with your Friday happiness.  I am working today, Saturday and Sunday.  Again.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

So far I have written an email, started a second email and cleaned out my desk drawers. 
Next stop is the in-tray and the email filing can begin in earnest. 
A long full day lies ahead.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Do fuck off with your Friday happiness.  I am working today, Saturday and Sunday.  Again.


How many days off have you had this week? 

I am working today, and will be working my arse off on Sunday  

Wondering whether to spam people on fb to try and raise more money


----------



## Ms T (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> How many days off have you had this week?
> 
> I am working today, and will be working my arse off on Sunday
> 
> Wondering whether to spam people on fb to try and raise more money



Fewer days that you had off over Easter, missy.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

I know it's Friday but this fucking HR turd is taking AGES and AGES to sign an agreement!!! I just want her to sign so me and director can talk business.

What the hell is up with these people? So bloody lazy...she's been like this all week.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> Today, I'm going to write an essay on water.



Can we help?
Could start with something cheesy like "water is the source of life...and it can also be the source of death."


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 9, 2010)

Morning all ....sun is out, lots of studying to do....something doesn't seem right...


Books...note taking in the park?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

__~


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning all ....sun is out, lots of studying to do....something doesn't seem right...
> 
> 
> Books...note taking in the park?



It doesn't work.
And you end up going into the nearest pub (the one near or in a park)...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Sha-la-la-la-la-la-leeee

Friday!  *jigs around*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Apr 9, 2010)

Morning!

It's button's 40th today, and he has to work late


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Morning!
> 
> It's button's 40th today, and he has to work late



Why didn't he pull a sickie?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

That is pretty harsh for a important birthday


----------



## cesare (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Why didn't he pull a sickie?



Cos he has some big meeting to go to


----------



## cesare (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That is pretty harsh for a important birthday



Innit. They even get their birthdays off as part of their terms and conditions, so it's a double whammy.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

__~


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 9, 2010)

shitty fucking mood today.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> shitty fucking mood today.



What, why, sunny?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Fewer days that you had off over Easter, missy.


You've just come back from a lovely long holiday, stop moaning   



Paulie Tandoori said:


> shitty fucking mood today.


Will this help?







(this is my morning dance)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You've just come back from a lovely long holiday, stop moaning
> 
> Will this help?
> 
> ...



That is so sweet!!

I am feeling tired today but the fact it is Friday is making me feel a bit more chipper.

I am going to do the morning dance now


----------



## Stig (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Can we help?
> Could start with something cheesy like "water is the source of life...and it can also be the source of death."



Good start   it's more to do with beer brewing water - residual alkalinity, negative ions, all that sort of thing:
http://www.antiochsudsuckers.com/tom/brewingwater.htm


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to do the morning dance now


Itll put a smile on your face 

(pic is courtesy of pootle... she posted it a while back)


----------



## Stig (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to join you two in the morning dance.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Long phone calls on a Friday?~!?!?! ?>!?£?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Do the morning dance on the phone


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Hotels in Paris are expensive.
Trying organise my Dutch candidate her a place to stay - and the French are plain annoying to deal with.

Lunch soon. And googling for a nice cafe or bar in my area. Might grab a paper and a pint alone as the guys are checking out the Griff again. 


What's everyone doing?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> What's everyone doing?


Dancing?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Lunch soon. And googling for a nice cafe or bar in my area. Might grab a paper and a pint alone as the guys are checking out the Griff again.
> 
> What's everyone doing?



Undecided... 

Want to be in the sun but also want to leave early today. Might chew sarnies now and then retire to the park with a can of ale and relax with the earphones in for a bit.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Dancing?



You guys can't be dancing for over 20 odd minutes can you?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Undecided...
> 
> Want to be in the sun but also want to leave early today. Might chew sarnies now and then retire to the park with a can of ale and relax with the earphones in for a bit.



I don't enjoy parks as much no more 
What if you get fined by the Park Police? 

(My god, I am a pessimist today).


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I don't enjoy parks as much no more
> What if you get fined by the Park Police?
> 
> (My god, I am a pessimist today).



Is beer naughty now then?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> Good start   it's more to do with beer brewing water - residual alkalinity, negative ions, all that sort of thing:
> http://www.antiochsudsuckers.com/tom/brewingwater.htm



That link just made me feel so 

How is that essay going?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Off to the market now.
Or take a long gander around that area - I just don't like this side of the city...wish I worked near Soho...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is beer naughty now then?



Yeah - well, it all depends if the parks police is a tosser...but I do it anyways. though it's more fun when there's a group. some music and smokes....

have a nice lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I just don't like this side of the city...wish I worked near Soho...



We need to sort out a 'business meeting' one day for the draggers. Something starting around 1pm, perhaps on a Friday, perhaps....?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Options: 

1. Wagon Wheel (Jammy) 
2. Tunnocks Teacake 
3. Chunky KitKat
4. Apple


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

All of the above


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> You guys can't be dancing for over 20 odd minutes can you?


No. I'll pop to Robert Dyas, then come back to the office and have some noodles


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Options:
> 
> 1. Wagon Wheel (Jammy)
> 2. Tunnocks Teacake
> ...



Teacake for sure!

Looking for food alternatives but wandered into bookshops instead. Went into one on Clerkenwell Road - and all the interesting books were sealed! WTF!!

My gosh, got angry and went into Cafe Neros and ordered loads of food and big coffee - only to realise my card was blocked!  Can't even enjoy a decent lunch. 

Ended up with a cheapo thai curry from the market. 
Too salty man - made some bad choices this week. 

Now I'm thirsty with no money!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We need to sort out a 'business meeting' one day for the draggers. Something starting around 1pm, perhaps on a Friday, perhaps....?



That'd be an excellent idea.
I could always say I have a meeting and skive off early too.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Now I'm thirsty with no money!!







100% masahiko said:


> That'd be an excellent idea.
> I could always say I have a meeting and skive off early too.



It is highly possible. 
Where would the ideal location be?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Up fucking North, that's where 


I have got heartburn AGAIN   all this friggin week I've had it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Up fucking North, that's where



What Camden? 
No way I am going that far


----------



## Stig (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> That link just made me feel so
> 
> How is that essay going?



aww - why? Are you an ex-brewer, or given up drinking?

Going ok... full plage ahead*. C&P-tastic.



*(I don't have to hand it in to anyone, just learn the stuff for an exam, so plagarism isn't an issue, creating a document is the key.)


----------



## Stig (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What Camden?
> No way I am going that far



Victoria way would be a good location. Green park, say? 

Soj can get the tube down


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> aww - why? Are you an ex-brewer, or given up drinking?
> 
> Going ok... full plage ahead*. C&P-tastic.
> 
> ...



I could read up to point 2.0 
Then it went too technical and gave me headache.

Good luck on the exam!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Up fucking North, that's where
> 
> 
> *I have got heartburn AGAIN *  all this friggin week I've had it



 - Are you taking anything for it? 

I just can't be arsed to do anything today. It's Friday, we've been really busy all week, the weather outside is lovely and frankly I am feeling lazy!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> Victoria way would be a good location. Green park, say?



That park, Green Park, St James Park, Hyde Park - they all make me depressed and I not been down there for ages!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> Soj can get the tube down



Get to fuck

It never runs from St Helens, does it? 

I don't know why I bother on here.  Bunch of southern fucking jessie cunts


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I don't know why I bother on here.  Bunch of southern fucking jessie cunts





Make a weekend of it?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Get to fuck
> 
> It never runs from St Helens, does it?
> 
> I don't know why I bother on here.  Bunch of southern fucking jessie cunts



Where is St Helens?

(LOL!! Now when I read your words, you have a nothern accent now - Scottish pirate)


----------



## Stig (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Get to fuck
> 
> It never runs from St Helens, does it?
> 
> I don't know why I bother on here.  Bunch of southern fucking jessie cunts





Get some milk of magnesia down you ffs


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> - Are you taking anything for it?



Yeh, am snarfing down tesco own brand peppermint indigestion tablets, for all the good they're doing

I think I've been overdoing the fags/drugs/red wine a bit tbh.  I am ancient after all - need to rein it back in a bit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, am snarfing down tesco own brand peppermint indigestion tablets, for all the good they're doing
> 
> I think I've been overdoing the fags/drugs/red wine a bit tbh.  *I am ancient after all* - need to rein it back in a bit



Bollocks!!

Mind you I get terrible heartburn after drinking red wine...not that is stops drinking it though


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Make a weekend of it?


One crucial point - we do not drag at the weekend bhaaaaaaji  jesus



100% masahiko said:


> Where is St Helens?
> 
> (LOL!! Now when I read your words, you have a nothern accent now - Scottish pirate)



St Helens is about 20 minutes out of Liverpool.  It's a complete fucking shithole where they all sound really thick (apart from me, obv) and that's because they ARE all really thick (again, apart from me, and my lass, obv)


Stig said:


> Get some milk of magnesia down you ffs



shut it you big tranny


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Stig (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I could read up to point 2.0
> Then it went too technical and gave me headache.
> 
> Good luck on the exam!!!



mm yeah, i'm having the same problem with it. That's why I've been putting it off for four months. My eyes follow the words, but my brain goes 'hmmmmmm that doesn't mean anything at all, now how about a nice pint?'


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Are we already entering the Friday 'cunt' window ?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

I should cunting think so


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> mm yeah, i'm having the same problem with it. That's why I've been putting it off for four months. My eyes follow the words, but my brain goes 'hmmmmmm that doesn't mean anything at all, now how about a nice pint?'



That essay/link is perfect for pub reading then!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> Get some milk of magnesia down you ffs



Aw fuck, when I was a kind that was the cure for everything, bad tummy, heartburn, broken leg, baldness "Oooh a bit of milk of magnesia will sort you out". NO. IT. WOULDN'T


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2010)

Cunts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Cunts


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

FYI thread on ignore


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm defo a cunt.
(Just stole a can of coke from fridge in shared kitchen).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> FYI thread on ignore



I just posted a picture of pedobear on it


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aw fuck, when I was a kind that was the cure for everything, bad tummy, heartburn, broken leg, baldness "Oooh a bit of milk of magnesia will sort you out". NO. IT. WOULDN'T



Count yourself lucky - my dad put total faith in Tiger Balm.  He reckoned he'd seen a dead man brought round with it in Singapore.

Yeh right dad - you were pissed out your fucking head whenever you had shore leave 

His obsession once led to him putting the friggin stuff on my very sore cold-sneezing-raw nose once.  I nearly shot through the ceiling in pain


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Count yourself lucky - my dad put total faith in Tiger Balm.  *He reckoned he'd seen a dead man brought round with it in Singapore.*
> 
> Yeh right dad - you were pissed out your fucking head whenever you had shore leave
> 
> His obsession once led to him putting the friggin stuff on my very sore cold-sneezing-raw nose once.  I nearly shot through the ceiling in pain



Fantastic 

We nearly bought a load of Tiger Balm in Hong Kong until I pointed out to Mr. QofG's that we still have bottles of a similar Thai equivilent that we (he!) were shystered into buying in Bangkok


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2010)

*streeeeetch*

I've just made plans to go to a riverside pub for lunch on Sunday and that's the _only_ thing I am forcing myself to do this weekend. Am _knackered_. Such a long week! 

Monday: Knackered after visting family
Tuesday: Worked from home all day (from 6am) and had an energetic lunch. Hints of a cold.
Wednesday: Was home. Got a cold, got a call from agy to work on Thurs so cheered up a bit. Went out for dinner and got smashed and stayed up til 3am.
Thursday: Worked in office. Intense cold upon intense tiredness and hangover.
Today: Sore nose from blowing. Can see nothing but lasy night of nothingness stretching ahead, thank fuck.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 9, 2010)

Thsi weekend has got "going sideways" written all over it, the 3 pints of stella and the splif on the way back to work following 'lunch' has hit the sweet spot. Defo a weekend for outdoor drinking, this good whether is bad for my health as I am out more


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Trying to install software
Failing to install software


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Trying to install software
> Failing to install software


 
have ya turned it off and on again


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> have ya turned it off and on again



Fucking constantly the cunting thing. 
Am logged in remotely, think there is some conflict there. 
Waiting for IT people, why else are we paying the cunts eh?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic
> 
> We nearly bought a load of Tiger Balm in Hong Kong until I pointed out to Mr. QofG's that we still have bottles of a similar Thai equivilent that we (he!) were shystered into buying in Bangkok



  he's still utterly convinced, to this day 

It smells nice, and works like Vicks, but yeh - doesn't have Lazarus-type qualities


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Tick, tock, tick, tock... 

Heading towards the cursed slow down between three and four now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

One for you Stiggy!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Good name


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tick, tock, tick, tock...
> 
> Heading towards the *cursed slow down between three and four* now



I am going to head out to the post office and queue up for stamps - am hoping that the old biddies will be out in full force, discussing Our Albert's piles/bloodtests/gout/arthritis/rheumatism for a good 15 minutes each


----------



## Stig (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> One for you Stiggy!!



Ooh that's virtually next door! Nice


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> Ooh that's virtually next door! Nice



Very well rated place to eat that. 
I went there a few years ago now and think it was about £25 for lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I am going to head out to the post office and queue up for stamps - am hoping that the old biddies will be out in full force, discussing Our Albert's piles/bloodtests/gout/arthritis/rheumatism for a good 15 minutes each



Excellent skills. Have you considered stopping for a drink, then queueing and just blaming the 'piles/bloodtests/gout/arthritis/rheumatism' regardless?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2010)

My tenants are all being cunts this afternoon, be glad when the weekend whistle blows


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent skills. Have you considered stopping for a drink, then queueing and just blaming the 'piles/bloodtests/gout/arthritis/rheumatism' regardless?



Have done in the past bajjy

Not today though.  If I have one drink, I'll want more, and I have drugs to stick my face in at 6 tonight   Can't do the both - won't do the both.  Worth waiting for 

Right - old biddies ahoy!  I might sneak in a bit of shopping for essentials such as yoghurt for smoothies on the way back


----------



## the button (Apr 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Morning!
> 
> It's button's 40th today, and he has to work late



It's like living in Nazi Germany. 

Now is the period of uncertainty between me thinking I've finished my day's work, and my boss saying, "You need to redraft this bit, that bit, and, might I add, this other bit." Although I probably won't find that out until about 5. Rerl.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

No change you can just slip out now?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> have drugs to stick my face



I was telling myself after last weekend that this (^) would not be my weekend. For some reason I have the Friday itch though. But I will be good (keep saying that) oh yes I will!!!!! 

Got chores to do and they will make me feel more organised


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 9, 2010)

the whole fucking cunting world is a bunch of fucking cunts, tbqf.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> But I will be good


Money makes me good 

In other news... I just remembered I have Monday off and I'm leaving at 4.30pm today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Money makes me good
> 
> In other news... I just remembered I have Monday off and I'm leaving at 4.30pm today


this is revenge for tuesday isn't it!!!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Money makes me good
> 
> In other news... I just remembered I have Monday off and I'm leaving at 4.30pm today



You around on Monday then, missus?  Fancy lunch or something?


----------



## the button (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> No change you can just slip out now?



Nope. There's only 4 of us, so it's kind of obvious if someone fucks off.  Plus the piece of work I've just finished (lol -- of course, I haven't finished it at all, as I will no doubt find out later) is for a client presentation on Monday so it needs to be finalised before we go home tonight. 

On the plus side, the meeting I had this morning resulted in £15k for two weeks' work and the chance of more to come, so it's not all bad. Although it's pretty shit timing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this is revenge for tuesday isn't it!!!


Maybe  









Ms T said:


> You around on Monday then, missus?  Fancy lunch or something?


Aye, why not... I don't have anything planned apart from a little bit of hobbling


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2010)

Busyish day, caught up with all my work with just under an hour to spare 

Now, do I start something else or do I fuck about online until half 4 instead?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Now, do I start something else or do I fuck about online until half 4 instead?



The jury is not even nearly out on this


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Woohoo! Just booked the hotel in Paris - found an okay one for a decent price. sent off the emails and buggering off in 20 mins!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Maybe


that has actually made me smile for the first time today


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2010)

the button said:


> It's like living in Nazi Germany.
> 
> Now is the period of uncertainty between me thinking I've finished my day's work, and my boss saying, "You need to redraft this bit, that bit, and, might I add, this other bit." Although I probably won't find that out until about 5. Rerl.



happy birthday from me and all my cuntish tenants


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The jury is not even nearly out on this



Gone for a compromise, bit of freelance invoicing on works time and looking for ways to pwn cuntboss in Monday's team meeting, then a bit of browsing


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that has actually made me smile for the first time today


yay


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I was telling myself after last weekend that this (^) would not be my weekend. For some reason I have the Friday itch though. But I will be good (keep saying that) oh yes I will!!!!!
> 
> Got chores to do and they will make me feel more organised


Ah well, I think I will be 'behaving' myself after this weekend for a while - have been a bit too regular lately 


BiddlyBee said:


> I just remembered I have Monday off[/COLOR][/SIZE] and I'm leaving at 4.30pm today


cunt


Paulie Tandoori said:


> the whole fucking cunting world is a bunch of fucking cunts, tbqf.



yes, yes we ARE paulie


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

So anyway, there was a distinct lack of old biddies at the post office, so I just walked slower there and back 

Now attempting to put food into my body - toast, bit of yoghurt, and a cookie


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Mixed emotions in the drag today, almost polar extremes one could say? 

Although this caught my eye today!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 9, 2010)

Have to walk to Hatton Gardens (nearest Barclays). 
Have no money - this is shit. Hopefully the cunts at Barclays will accept me card/passport.

Have a good w/end eveyone!!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mixed emotions in the drag today, almost polar extremes one could say?
> 
> Although this caught my eye today!



Heh


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2010)

beer is calling, singing the sweet beer song, drawing me to the paradise that is Cricklewood 

golden hour is upon us Marines, the best goddamn golden hour of the week


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Nearly there now people, getting closer.. 

If I get away fast enough then dashing to Kew Gardens.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Why are going to Kew Gardens of a Friday night?  Am I missing something?

God - need a shit now.  body is screaming 'purge me now biyatch'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 9, 2010)

tick tock tick tock tick fucking tock quicker


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Why are going to Kew Gardens of a Friday night?  Am I missing something?



Meeting peeps who have been there for the day. 
Probably for pub afters.



sojourner said:


> God - need a shit now.  body is screaming 'purge me now biyatch'



Ever the laydeee Sojjy


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Woohoo! Just booked the hotel in Paris - found an okay one for a decent price. sent off the emails and *buggering off in 20 mins!!!!!!!!!*



hang on

missed this


you CUNT!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Have to walk to Hatton Gardens (nearest Barclays).
> Have no money - this is shit. Hopefully the cunts at Barclays will accept me card/passport.
> 
> Have a good w/end eveyone!!



Left the building


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Meeting peeps who have been there for the day.
> Probably for pub afters.
> 
> 
> ...



Aha

Oh, you know what it's like in the hours leading up to rugs - body just wants a clean slate, as it were


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> golden hour is upon us Marines, the best goddamn golden hour of the week


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 9, 2010)

come to daddy....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Semper fi ,Marine


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

I got an email from Alabama 3 before, about the new album and how you can put your name up for being a 'recruitment agent' at one of their gigs....meet the band, get goody bag etc for handing shit out.

here is what I wrote:

howdy - just got the email about recruiting at gigs.

closest gig to me would be the Manchester one, but am away at a festival then.  but i AM going to Solfest so would be free to offer my valuable services as a recruitment agent there.

and i wanna meet the band, obviously.  larry will remember me anyway - i'm the twat in the red checked shirt who wouldn't stop shaking his hand outside the Crown pub before the Liverpool gig last year, speechless with a humiliating case of fan-girl-hero-worship.  i expect most people are able to actually form whole words and that when he meets them.

so yeh.  i think i should be offered the job because i am a conscientious and capable worker, with the ability to work alone unsupervised or as part of a team, and all that shite.  and i want goodies.

and did i say i wanted to meet the band? 

okay, well,  guess that's all. 

oh - i have attached a photo of me in my cowboy gear.  in case the band wanted to meet me   god loves a trier, they say - well let's see if the ornery fucker loves me



Do you think they'll want me? Or am I leaning just a little TOO far towards twat status?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> come to daddy....



not even sure if they have ale at the pub I'm going to, I might be a lager lout tonight


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I got an email from Alabama 3 before, about the new album and how you can put your name up for being a 'recruitment agent' at one of their gigs....meet the band, get goody bag etc for handing shit out.
> 
> here is what I wrote:
> 
> ...




we need to see the picture first


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

I think this is where our wedding party was?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

It was


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Do you think they'll want me? Or am I leaning just a little TOO far towards twat status?


I think they'll want you! 

I just replied.. "go on then, I can spread some love round london, and hand out some flyers"


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we need to see the picture first



mart - you've already seen it - think everyone on Urban has


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we need to see the picture first


I thought everyone had seen_ that _photo.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

If that photo was a dinosaur......


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think they'll want you!
> 
> I just replied.. "go on then, I can spread some love round london, and hand out some flyers"



hehe - oh well, at least you replied as well!! I was expecting just the odd weirdo to respond 

oh, hang on...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If that photo was a dinosaur......



what?  WHAT? what are you trying to imply?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm off, see you Monday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 9, 2010)

alabama 3 don't write _me_ emails


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> hehe - oh well, at least you replied as well!! I was expecting just the odd weirdo to respond
> 
> oh, hang on...


Chance of free stuff? Of course I'll reply 



Badgers said:


> If that photo was a dinosaur......


Dinosaur?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2010)

Enough dancing for me... I'll see all you cunts next Tuesday


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> alabama 3 don't write _me_ emails



You do have to sub to their newsletter paulie - perhaps that's it?  Or, they just really REALLY like me n bee


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> what?  WHAT? what are you trying to imply?





BiddlyBee said:


> Dinosaur?



Awesomeosaurus


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Enough dancing for me... I'll see all you cunts next Tuesday



see ya cunty chops


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2010)

Right I am outta here - have a good weekend fellow cunts! Laters!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Awesomeosaurus





I hope I get picked.  I could apologise to Larry, and try to form whole sentences this time, instead of 'I fucking love you lot, we're going to see you, I fucking love you' ad nauseum


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am outta here - have a good weekend fellow cunts! Laters!



Oooo you know how to finish with a flourish, you naughty posh bird 

tara love


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

That dancing dinosaur is making me smile. 
But I should have left by now and I am still cunting here


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 9, 2010)

into the home straight now, don't blow chunks....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> mart - you've already seen it - think everyone on Urban has



I *heart* that picture 

jobs yours luv


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I *heart* that picture
> 
> jobs yours luv



  awww fanks mart - get on to the alabamas and tell them eh?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

Nearly five-o-fucking-clock now


----------



## the button (Apr 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nearly five-o-fucking-clock now



It is. And has my boss looked at the presentation he needs to sign off before I can go home? Has he fuck.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2010)

the button said:


> It is. And has my boss looked at the presentation he needs to sign off before I can go home? Has he fuck.



worra cunt 

right - balls to this - I need to purge and shower and stuff 

tara all 

*cunts off*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

the button said:


> It is. And has my boss looked at the presentation he needs to sign off before I can go home? Has he fuck.





Shout and stuff


----------



## cesare (Apr 9, 2010)

the button said:


> It is. And has my boss looked at the presentation he needs to sign off before I can go home? Has he fuck.



Good grief!

I'm back from my button birthday lunch and _mission_ afterwards 

I've hurt my MP's feelings


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 9, 2010)

off cunts, laters


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2010)

People are discussing how tired their eyes are and that it is now gone 5pm but STILL sitting at desks


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2010)

Crikey and cripes, I'm in cricklewood


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2010)

Sneaks onto the thread just to prove that there is dragging to be done at the weekend.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 10, 2010)

cunt!!!!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cunt!!!!



What's your excuse for being on this thread?


----------



## Stig (Apr 10, 2010)

(((((((Ms T holding the fort)))))))

I'm on because I'm in that limbo bit between eating tea and going down the pub.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 10, 2010)

Ms T said:


> What's your excuse for being on this thread?


been to pub all avvie for the grand nationall. just got home to eat me tea. it was a quick interweb check, that was all, honest


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2010)

Saturday drag?

We are dragging at the Forum in Kentish Town. DJ Yoda and other disco things


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Saturday drag?
> 
> We are dragging at the Forum in Kentish Town. DJ Yoda and other disco things



But still posting on the drag?  That's dedication.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 10, 2010)

we salute you Ms T


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2010)

Drag be with you x


----------



## the button (Apr 10, 2010)

In other drag news, I now have two birthday baby pigeons on my balcony.  And have just got back from spectacular birthday noms.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2010)

the button said:


> two birthday baby pigeons ... spectacular birthday noms


----------



## cesare (Apr 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>


You sound like button's dad


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2010)

Probably worth getting them fattened up a bit first


----------



## Ms T (Apr 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>





My dragging begins at 2pm - then three days off - yay!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> been to pub all avvie for the grand nationall. just got home to eat me tea. it was a quick interweb check, that was all, honest



Hendo was dragging yesterday too (and today) but managed to put a tenner on the Grand National thanks to the internet and won £200!  Which cheered him (and me) up immensely.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2010)

Sunday dragging, what madness is this?  I'm only on here because I'm procrastinating instead of going out to clean my car.



Ms T said:


> Hendo was dragging yesterday too (and today) but managed to put a tenner on the Grand National thanks to the internet and won £200!  Which cheered him (and me) up immensely.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sunday dragging, what madness is this?  I'm only on here because I'm procrastinating instead of going out to clean my car.



It's the world of 24 hour news.  Just arrived at work now.


----------



## cuinan128 (Apr 12, 2010)

*love*

spam


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

cuinan128 said:
			
		

> spam



A worthy contribution ^

Morning peeps! Was a heavy weekend but seem to mostly recharged with excessive sleep yesterday. Lunch is made, Bag is packed and time to throw on the work attire for the return of the five day week.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2010)

a heavy dragging week ahead my friends  a full five dayer, for the first time in a month 

but I am paid this week


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

Just broke my shades.
Not the best start to the week


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just broke my shades.
> Not the best start to the week



There's no sun today either.

You broke the sun.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> You broke the sun.



The sun is a bit shy today isn't it? Was lovely over the weekend though, better sun then than on a w*rk day? 

Traffic is bad today, gonna be a bit late I think


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 12, 2010)

Morning all.
The weather is indeed shite.


----------



## the button (Apr 12, 2010)

Morning, draggers. Off to Oxford this morning for a client meeting, and (after last week) I'm fucked if I'm doing any work either before or after.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 12, 2010)

Morning, draggers.  Hope you had a good birthday, button.

A day off the drag for me - feeling pretty tired after three late nights in the news factory.  Pilates and then a nice lunch with some urbanites, hopefully.  Looks like the sun might be coming out as well.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

the button said:


> Off to Oxford this morning for a client meeting



I have an _all day_ meeting on Wednesday and one tomorrow afternoon that will kill the day by about 15:00 I think. Not that meetings should be considered fun but nice to be out of the office during the warmer weather  

In other news the first coffee is drunk and only one email to address.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Button!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2010)

urgh

that is all


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> urgh
> 
> that is all



I'm with you sister


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> urgh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2010)

Am just about to get my coffee fix


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm with you sister





Badgers said:


>



Thanks comrades


Feeling slightly more human now.  Had a rare extra coffee plus buttered toast in work - am needing calories and caffeine after the weekend!!  What a fucking blissful weekend though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> What a fucking blissful weekend though



I was on a chores mission on Saturday. Cleared up a lot of the unpacked crap, defrosted the fridge, scrubbed the kitchen, did some stuff in the garden and general tidying. Felt good but still a lot to do, does it ever end?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 12, 2010)

morning all! belated birthday wishes to the button. why is it sunny but still cold? don't get it....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why is it sunny but still cold? don't get it....



Pretty grey over in SW18 today. 
Ha a quick __~ in my t-shirt and was bearable but not warm


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 12, 2010)

sunny over in NW5, but bitter cold wind, brrrrr!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I was on a chores mission on Saturday. Cleared up a lot of the unpacked crap, defrosted the fridge, scrubbed the kitchen, did some stuff in the garden and general tidying. Felt good but still a lot to do, does it ever end?



I did all my houseworky shit on Thursday night.

House now looks once again like a bomb's hit it, mind


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

Nearly 12:00 and the morning has not dragged much for a Monday. 
Off out at lunch to get the beard reshaped (possible new design) and stretch my legs.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nearly 12:00 and the morning has not dragged much for a Monday.
> Off out at lunch to get the *beard* *reshaped (possible new design)* and stretch my legs.



I suggest this book, for beardy research...though I am not sure I could take a beard called "flapwings" seriously


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 12, 2010)

_flapwings_


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2010)

^ 


Am starving again already.  Think I need some cheese spread for more toast - good excuse to nip out to the shops and catch some of these lovely rays


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

Flapwings  

I think that may finish me off!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2010)

lunch time


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 12, 2010)

I want to pop out but I forgot my belt this morning and I don't like my new haircut.  And I'm hungry.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking for new beard pictures on Google would be easier if 'Amanda Beard' fucked the fuck off!!!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm going for lunch with Bee, han and hendo shortly.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I'm going for lunch with Bee, han and hendo shortly.



Posh burger?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 12, 2010)

egg, chips, baked beans, tea for moi. trés bon


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> I suggest this book, for beardy research...though I am not sure I could take a beard called "flapwings" seriously




Afternoon all. Busy morning so far, so not much drag. Need to head out to the unhelpful post office soon, then lunch


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

Three threads on ignore already and the day is only half done


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

Queue in the barbers  

Oh well, left the lunch slot until 13:30 so the afternoon should be short


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

Beard upgrade complete  
Due to the queue I had no time to toast it with a pint though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 12, 2010)

pic? _he asks symetrically _


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 12, 2010)

wow, that's some pretty nifty beardwork there badgers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Very  beardage Mr. B


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

I am liking it and my chin feels free  

Also this will be slightly easier to maintain myself, so should look less wild in the week preceding the barber. 
Might even save some cash too.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2010)

nice mutton chops


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Very handsome, in a thuggish scary-bloke kinda way 

Kinell - it's gone half 3!  Yay for being completely absent-minded on a Monday


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

I am _nearly_ outta here


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2010)

Chirpy chirpy cheep cheep 

10 mins to go! woo!  my lass just rang me.  I can tell she's drunk


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I can tell she's drunk



Give her my number 

On that note I am trooping out of the door peoples and will not return for a solid 16 hours.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Give her my number
> 
> On that note I am trooping out of the door peoples and will not return for a solid 16 hours.



You want a drunk rowdy 19 year old lesbian wrecking your house?  Go ahead!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Posh burger?



Indeed, washed down with copious red wine.   Only just got back.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

sojourner said:
			
		

> You want a drunk rowdy 19 year old lesbian wrecking your house?  Go ahead!



Some men pay good money for that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 13, 2010)

it's a good-fucking-job that am wah tomorrow. or today. 2nd place in pub quiz, lock-in @pub, fecking carnage basically 

(ands my back hurst still hurts like a fucker )


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2010)

How come I have a hangover? I only had four ciders and a small gin and blood orange!! Oh well, I am up and a pint of coffee is in hand. 

Have to buy a new suit today, the dry cleaner had not cleaned mine and have a meeting with an industry bigwig today. Pissed off but I should really have two suits.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 13, 2010)

The sun has been fixed! 

Coffee in Hackney and a busy day ahead....


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How come I have a hangover? I only had four ciders and a small gin and blood orange!! Oh well, I am up and a pint of coffee is in hand.
> 
> Have to buy a new suit today, the dry cleaner had not cleaned mine and have a meeting with an industry bigwig today. Pissed off but I should really have two suits.



Mrs Masahiko told me some crazy, crazy news last night and I ended up drinking half a bottle of Vodka. 

No hangover man, you ought to drink Vodka, it's pretty clean. and you have a headache cos you're getting slow and old. 

You can never have enough suits. Lots of good deals atm...

And Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> The sun has been fixed!



I know and I like it, was listening to sunshine music and bouncing along to work. 



100% masahiko said:


> No hangover man, you ought to drink Vodka, it's pretty clean. and you have a headache cos you're getting slow and old.



I know, I know...... 



100% masahiko said:


> You can never have enough suits. Lots of good deals atm...



I guess I need a new one. 
Don't have much time though, where to go in Wandsworth/Putney...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2010)

drive in today, the right decision, no hold-ups , 30 mins door to door


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I guess I need a new one.
> Don't have much time though, where to go in Wandsworth/Putney...



Marks and Sparks for budget classic. 
Do you have a Moss Bros?

I don't know Wandsworth/Putney...too posh for me.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Marks and Sparks for budget classic.
> Do you have a Moss Bros?
> 
> I don't know Wandsworth/Putney...too posh for me.



http://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/s...01&f_id=118&lon=-0.214870&lat=51.464250&db=GB

WTF? 



> Products
> Bakery,  Beauty Hall,  Blue Harbour,  Homeware,  Lunch to Go,  Nursery,  Personalised Cakes,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2010)

you need to get a suit made of pie, if the meeting isn't successful, at least you have a nice meal afterwards


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/s...01&f_id=118&lon=-0.214870&lat=51.464250&db=GB
> 
> WTF?



Lingerie is silky and good for the balls.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 13, 2010)

yay! got away with that one. and working from home today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yay! got away with that one. and working from home today



Cheeky!

My boss has made the coffee this morning....it's like coloured water


----------



## sojourner (Apr 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yay! got away with that one. and working from home today



Yay   I used to love that - although it did used to mean I got hungover a lot more in the week, so not necessarily the greatest thing!

This gorgeous weather is driving me nuts having to be inside all the time.  I am now starting to fantasise about buying a live in van and just fucking off


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 13, 2010)

Today is going slooooowly, and I'm stuck in meetings all afternoon, both of which are likely to load me up with a load of stuff I really don't feel like doing.

I have, however, just had confirmation that I have a job for the next year.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> This gorgeous weather is driving me nuts having to be inside all the time.



I am chuffed that I have meetings today. 
Heading off shortly to buy a suit then off for a 12:30 meeting and done.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 13, 2010)

Today is workable. I'm actually enjoying work!!!!!!!

Gonna go for walkies around the area during lunchtime. 
Need to look for a bikeshop.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

You're at Greys Inn Road? There is a cycle shop nr Holborn stn.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

edit: here http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...B5g2mo6qhjaMRXqNygvTUg&cbp=12,222.62,,0,-0.22


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You're at Greys Inn Road? There is a cycle shop nr Holborn stn.



I think it's an Evans and the next one up is Condors.

I'm gonna walk down there now and ask how much they charge for a quick tune up

Rang em, they reckon at worse, it's £80/90!!! for aligning


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 13, 2010)

Bike shop on Lambs Conduit street...._should_ be cheaper....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2010)

the after lunch doze


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 13, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Bike shop on Lambs Conduit street...._should_ be cheaper....



Thanks!!! I shall investigate on Thursday!

Real nice outside. So many nice women too


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 13, 2010)

I can haz book proofs.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> I have, however, just had confirmation that I have a job for the next year.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

Quiet in 'ere.

I've got a bicycle now but no lock so I might cycle to... well, I was gonna say Halfords on Whitechapel High Street but I don't want to leave it outside while I buy one  There is a newsagents on Commercial Street that sells them and their counter is right by the door so maybe I'll go there.

This will be my first cycle since 10 mins pootling in St James' Park a few weeks ago and before that probably about 5/6 years since I cycled to work a couple of times  I might _die_. Of embarrasment or a heart attack - only time will tell.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Quiet in 'ere.
> 
> I've got a bicycle now but no lock so I might cycle to... well, I was gonna say Halfords on Whitechapel High Street but I don't want to leave it outside while I buy one  There is a newsagents on Commercial Street that sells them and their counter is right by the door so maybe I'll go there.
> 
> This will be my first cycle since 10 mins pootling in St James' Park a few weeks ago and before that probably about 5/6 years since I cycled to work a couple of times  I might _die_. Of embarrasment or a heart attack - only time will tell.



It's not a folding one is it 'cos I don't agree with those. For no reason. I am just a foldiphobe.

Nearly time to go here - thank fuck. My workmates have been excesively boring today and as I couldn't be arsed to be interesting I was relying on them to amuse me!


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2010)

Good news, roadie!

Well done with the bike 5teIIa. A few years back I went from not having cycled for years to a cycling holiday where we had to cycle up to 40km a day


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think I've ridden a bike since the late 70s, I got bored of my chipper and gave up, walked everywhere instead


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's not a folding one is it 'cos I don't agree with those. For no reason. I am just a foldiphobe.
> 
> Nearly time to go here - thank fuck. My workmates have been excesively boring today and as I couldn't be arsed to be interesting I was relying on them to amuse me!



Is not a folding one, no  It was £50 from Sports Direct, advertised on telly very very late at night 



cesare said:


> Good news, roadie!
> 
> Well done with the bike 5teIIa. A few years back I went from not having cycled for years to a cycling holiday where we had to cycle up to 40km a day



Did you die? Obvs not but just how bad was it?


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you die? Obvs not but just how bad was it?



It wasn't _that_ bad. I was way fitter then though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

cesare said:


> It wasn't _that_ bad. I was way fitter then though



I think I already pulled something swinging my leg over  Is a boys bike 


edit: *fnaaaar*


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I think I already pulled something swinging my leg over  Is a boys bike
> 
> 
> edit: *fnaaaar*



It was a hire bike for the holiday, but yeah, boy's style I think. Can't really remember. 

push push push heave!


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh! "boy's bike" lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

cesare said:


> Oh! "boy's bike" lol



And 'leg over' and 'pull'. And 'something' too really, once I'd started sniggering


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> And 'leg over' and 'pull'. And 'something' too really, once I'd started sniggering



Heheh


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2010)

Good meeting, great weather


----------



## Ms T (Apr 13, 2010)

Have had a lovely afternoon pottering in the garden.  The weather is delicious.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I hope the weather holds for tomorrow cos I have a client meet by St James Park....may get a sneaky beer in too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 13, 2010)

I have no time to drag... everything at work is getting a bit hectic with deadlines and people away (and me having Monday and Friday off work )... need more time this week.

In other news, I cycled 40 odd miles round London on Sunday


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

Deadsday / Humpday once more 

Walked through the park last night with wifey. Shopped round Herne Hill for a nice roasted veg dinner, did some washing and a good stab at the gardening. Finished series one of Breaking Bad (want more dammit) and got to sleep about half nine feeling wholesome. Oddly then woke back up before midnight and struggled to sleep  

Hey ho, am up and ready for another drag. Looks a bit less sunny out there though?


----------



## Voley (Apr 14, 2010)

This weeks flying by. Lots of excuses to get out in the sunshine etc. I like this job. Easy people to work with and one of the most manageable workloads I've ever come across. Really fallen on me feet here. Could just do with it being permanent and I'd be laughing.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

Good news drag NVP?
Hope the job ends up being a stayer. 

Week does not feel bad so far does it? I am pretty much alone in the office today and not in the office at all tomorrow which helps. Sarnies are made and gonna start inching towards the door soon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2010)

Morning. Is last Half-day at temp gig today. Was supposed to finish on Mon but they actually did like me a lot so asked me to stay for another day and a half! Ego boost! 

Got some lined up for 6-28 May at same place, holiday from 28-5 April so next week off, unless something turns up. Would rather be booked solid of course but it's worked out quite well I think.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

Should stop listening to Levellers on the commute. They angry up the blood too much.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Should stop listening to Levellers on the commute. They angry up the blood too much.



  use the energy 

not quite at the middle of the week 

in other news, there's a uni reunion in Swansea in October, I'm going, it could be  great 

bands are reforming , the reunion is a gig 

(I was not in any of these bands) 

could be bad - some of the people I haven't seen since 1988


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2010)

Mourning!.....sun is broken again.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2010)

Morning all!  The last day of my "weekend" today.  Back to the drag tomorrow.  Might go shopping today as we get paid tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Mourning!.....sun is broken again.



Crapasaurus isn't it? 

I left coat in the office yesterday as it was so nice and was actually shivering a bit waiting for the bus today. Oh well, tis a classic British spring and one more day of sun would only have brought on a hosepipe ban.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2010)

Morning! Working at home today so hopefully no drag. Am currently enjoying some porridge. Nom


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2010)

Morning all.

Ran out of proper work to do, so today I'm doing all the crap stuff I've been putting off for ages.  Hopefully I think I've negotiated the next three Mondays off though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2010)

In a dream last night I was snogging someone (not Mr. QofG's) I wish I could remember who it was as I was really enjoying it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

__~


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> use the energy
> 
> not quite at the middle of the week
> 
> ...



I have a school reunion in Swansea next month - but decided not to go, too weird and too cringey for my liking!

Good morning to everyone.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I have a school reunion in Swansea next month - but decided not to go, too weird and too cringey for my liking!
> 
> Good morning to everyone.



You could have had a name badge on and lied about your career though? 

http://www.highschoolreuniondiet.com/


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You could have had a name badge on and lied about your career though?
> 
> http://www.highschoolreuniondiet.com/



What on earth is that link about? It's mad about obesity!  "If you're 40 you can look 30. But if you're fat and overweight, you're dead!"

I'm in touch with about 5 ex-classmates on Facebook and if they're not boring me with pictures of their children, they bore me with stories on how wonderful the countryside is.

Most of the pretty girls in my year now look rubbish, in fact there will be no pretty women - so my chances of cheating are reduced.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Most of the pretty girls in my year now look rubbish, in fact there will be no pretty women - so my chances of cheating are reduced.



The real reason comes out


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2010)

morning all. feeling well spacy on my p/k's this morning, proper monged....


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2010)

Just had a Weetabix with skimmed milk and honey and a peppermint tea. 
There is a chance of a BK later so trying to be good. 
Smoke, shower, dressed and then of to the Tate Modern with a friend. 

Sorry I only post in the drag while on holiday but I can't from work so I need to get a little fix now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Smoke, shower, dressed and then of to the Tate Modern with a friend.



Ahem....


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ahem....



Wished my ex-classmates look like her.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Wished my ex-classmates look like her.



I wish I did and that my kitchen was that neat


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2010)

NVP said:


> This weeks flying by. Lots of excuses to get out in the sunshine etc. I like this job. Easy people to work with and one of the most manageable workloads I've ever come across. Really fallen on me feet here. Could just do with it being permanent and I'd be laughing.



Sounds most excellent mate!  

Morning gobshites!  Sun is so NOT broken here, only prob is that I can't actually get out in it.

Have had Derek Acorah in all morning (my boss - spit of DA heh), discussing 'objectives'  and other pointless meaningless bollocks.  Was tempted to swerve it into a discussion about semiotics - see if he had any thoughts about that 

anyhoo - I suited up, discussed service level agreements and agreed with him whatever, and he was gone that much faster.  Job done


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Most of the pretty girls in my year now look rubbish, in fact there will be no pretty women - so my chances of cheating are reduced.



What about the ones who weren't considered pretty at the time.  They're the ones to watch, ime.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2010)

Ms T said:


> What about the ones who weren't considered pretty at the time.  They're the ones to watch, ime.



Oh indeed!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

Ms T said:


> What about the ones who weren't considered pretty at the time.  They're the ones to watch, ime.



Like the girl (Tracey) who had a crush on me for two years. 
I ignored her and she spent time modelling Vogue Magazine a few years later.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Like the girl (Tracey) who had a crush on me for two years.
> I ignored her and she spent time modelling Vogue Magazine a few years later.





(((Tracey)))

I'm sure she's got over it now.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Like the girl (Tracey) who had a crush on me for two years.
> I ignored her and she spent time modelling Vogue Magazine a few years later.



It's never too late.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Have had Derek Acorah in all morning (my boss - spit of DA heh)



"I'm getting the name John..."


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> It's never too late.



OI! Finger wag!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

Ms T said:


> (((Tracey)))
> 
> I'm sure she's got over it now.





100% masahiko said:


> It's never too late.





I bet these days she is, overweight, drunk and living in a trailer with a man who beats her or something.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2010)

Right. It was 3 smokes in the end but I am off to get dressed. 

Someone keep and eye on that 100% masahiko for me. 
If he and Badgers are colluding in a corner then send out the signal. 
You know the one *taps nose*.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

Has she gone 

__~


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I have a school reunion in Swansea next month - but decided not to go, too weird and too cringey for my liking!
> 
> Good morning to everyone.



it might be alright, it seems to be all the 'druggy' lot I hung out with


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

Everyone gone to lunch...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2010)

I am freezing  - think it's time to fetch a jumper and make egg and beans on toast for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am freezing  - think it's time to fetch a jumper and make egg and beans on toast for lunch



Tis chilly eh? 

Beans and egg? 
Two slices with beans on one and egg on the other or what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2010)

Funny day today. Was suppsoed to be half-day-last-day but the combination of them finding me stuff to do and me doing it quite slowly means it looks like it's going to make the full 7.5 hours! Yay!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Funny day today. Was suppsoed to be half-day-last-day but the combination of them finding me stuff to do and me doing it quite slowly means it looks like it's going to make the full 7.5 hours! Yay!



5t3IIa happy about work


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 14, 2010)

Just come back from meeting.
Mr Frenchie is stereotypically French. He's well dressed and says he doesn't work for money but to be 'free.'  Yeah right.

Anyway, I managed to sneak in a double whisky. Now feeling a little bit more happy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2010)

Teehee @badgers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2010)

day of meetings, now finished, when shall i go home?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2010)

Now! Sun's just come out!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2010)

think I'll leave at 4.30, been a crazy arsed day


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2010)

damned! more work to do, want to go...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh fuck. 
I have to prepare a 'search proposal' for healthcare corp. 
By next wednesday and give a presentation to their vice president. 
Why do Americans have to be so...American?

More work on service, service, service.
Cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> think I'll leave at 4.30, been a crazy arsed day



Already on bus brother 21


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeeehaaa!! The week is BROKEN comrades - ya hear me?  BROKEN 


And - there's only 10 minutes left


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2010)

still fucking here!!!  had to fix t'internet....


----------



## Ms T (Apr 15, 2010)

Morning all.  Early drag for me today - 6.30 start and have done loads of work already.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Finishing at decent hour Ms?

No work for me today. Going to the zoo later though for my birthday.

Hope giraffe heads not obscured by volcanic ash


----------



## Ms T (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Finishing at decent hour Ms?
> 
> No work for me today. Going to the zoo later though for my birthday.
> 
> Hope giraffe heads not obscured by volcanic ash




Hopefully around 4.30.  

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2010)

Conference yesterday, followed by a wine reception at which me and an acquaintance sank more than was sensible.  Quite a lot more than was sensible, actually.  I don't recall doing so, but I evidently had a couple of cans of beer when I got home as well.  This is going to be a long and probably unproductive day...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Friday Eve chooks and chicks!! Late start for me but up early doing some chores coz MIL is over for lunch with wifey.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 15, 2010)

6.30? Reminds me when I was working for an engineering firm. 
But I guess you finish earlier right?

Good morning all!

I hope my Dutch candidate got that role in Paris...fingers crossed. x


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

day 4, and today's word of the day is - _lugubrious_


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Drag word of the day? 
I am coping with the dressing gown drag thus far. Coffee two was nice and the washing is spinning. Might drop off some crap at the charity shop this morning and pick up some supplies. Madness


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Why aren't you at work Bahji?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

it's pay day!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Why aren't you at work Bahji?



I have a late start meeting nearer home than office. Have done a bit of work first thing this morning, never off duty even on the couch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Good man.

Zoo, tho. _Zoo_.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Good man.
> 
> Zoo, tho. Zoo.



Gonna sing the zoo song?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Is there a zoo song?

Will it get on my nerves?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

team meeting ahead


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

the zoo song

_we're all going to the zoo tomorrow, zoo tomorrow, zoo tomorrow,
we're all going to the zoo tomorrow, we're gonna stay all day,
we're going to the zoo zoo zoo, how about you you you?
you can come too too too, we're going to the zoo zoo zoo_

*bows*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

To the tune of...?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

of course 

(warning, it's a strange version)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> To the tune of...?



Shame on you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh god, _of course. _I'm so stupid


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Word of the day and song of the day so far


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm not clicking that song link! The only thing I want stuck in my noggin today is 'Omg look! Penguins!!!!11!'


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 15, 2010)

Fucking hell that Zoo song makes me


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:
			
		

> Fucking hell that Zoo song makes me



Worse than the 'Wheels on the Bus' or what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Zactly. Bloody Paulie


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Finishing at decent hour Ms?
> 
> No work for me today. Going to the zoo later though for my birthday.
> 
> Hope giraffe heads not obscured by volcanic ash


You kept that quiet... is it your birthday today? 



Badgers said:


> Word of the day and song of the day so far


Today will be busy once I start work and close urban, but I'm too excited about the weekend and today is my friday and I might pop 

(I thought the zoo song was _we're going to the zoo, zoo, zoo, how about you?_)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

you started it by asking about a zoo song young stells my lady


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

No, is Sat. 170474.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

May bank holiday soon too


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2010)

That is not really the tune of the zoo song. 
Also, we always sang "daddys taking us to the zoo tomorrow" next verse "mummys taking us" next verse "sisters taking us" ad infinitum.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2010)

Happy birthday stella



And bruthas and sistahs - I give you FRIDAY EVE!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Ta.

And - TA-DAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! to Friday Eve!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2010)

Did I mention this is my Friday 




5t3IIa said:


> No, is Sat. 170474.


It that case, happy zoo day to you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

What you doing this weekend then Bee? Or just accidental day off?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Right, off to the charity shop and then soopermarket. Nearly as much fun as the zoo in my opinion. Fun never stops here!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What you doing this weekend then Bee? Or just accidental day off?


Camping


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, is urbans camping? You crazy kids, you're gonna fucking freeze at night


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2010)

Yay! Happy zoo day. 
Every one should be entitled to one zoo (safari park etc are interchangable) day a year


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Camping



Ha. Is it this weekend. Nipsla must have thought I was mental. I thought it was on the may bank holiday


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, is urbans camping? You crazy kids, you're gonna fucking freeze at night


I have a big Cptn shaped hot water bottle... I'll be fine 



kittyP said:


> Yay! Happy zoo day.
> Every one should be entitled to one zoo (safari park etc are interchangable) day a year


Why did no-one tell me about this rule? I want an animal related day  where was it that zenie was going to take me on a date?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2010)

Morning people -  had my coffee, had my weetabix, answered one e-mail, chatted to colleagues....time for a snooze at my desk I think!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is the brunch I just ated:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2010)

Is that falafel - it looks lush!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that falafel - it looks lush!



Scampi  I posted it for you as I know you like looking at food while you eat your prunes


----------



## Ms T (Apr 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it's pay day!



For me too.  Yay!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2010)

Can I have two of those delivered for 12pm please Stells?

Aw  I thought it was falafel too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can I have two of those delivered for 12pm please Stells?
> 
> Aw  I thought it was falafel too.



Awww. You probably don't like your sour cream from a squeezy bottle neither, whereas I don't mind


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Scampi  I posted it for you as I know you like looking at food while you eat your prunes



Scampi...I dream of scampi... *pushes prunes around disconsolately*


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2010)

What's the errmmm....STUFF, on the top of the scampi?  cottage cheese?

fuckin ell am starving now, will have to have emergency yoghurt


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

2nd coffee of the day, and a blood orange. yum.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

I had absolutely the weirdest dream this morning. I was on the stage of a MASSIVE outdoor festival/gig thing... think it was supposed to be Woodstock... and there were Hells Angels all piled up at the front, all red faced with being squashed with millions of people and the really weird, disturbing and nasty stuff was that there was lots of mad drug induced cock sucking going on  Red faced and all over each other, blindly sucking cock. I had to force myself to wake up. Not that cock sucking is _bad_, of course, but it was a nightmare, not a dream so a bit horrible. 

Wtf


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Awww. You probably don't like your sour cream from a squeezy bottle neither, whereas I don't mind


We've got one in the fridge  and a pot of sour cream... maybe I should be having scampi for tea


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Dishwasher tablets, washing tab things, big olive oil, kitchen cleaner, deodorant, coffee, beer, bin bags and a teeny bit of food. That was heavy and expensive shopping  

House is being cleaned like mad though and washing is up to date. Not bad for a Thursday morning I feel. Just gotta shower and stick a suit on now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Curious dream Stells, possibly a birthday premonition? I rarely remember dreams but last night I had one that actually woke me up. I was sitting a Physics exam and realised (this is true awake too) that I knew nothing and had been blagging. Was sitting staring at the exam paper in terror when I woke. Worse than sucking cock for me that one!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Curious dream Stells, possibly a birthday premonition? I rarely remember dreams but last night I had one that actually woke me up. I was sitting a Physics exam and realised (this is true awake too) that I knew nothing and had been blagging. Was sitting staring at the exam paper in terror when I woke. Worse than sucking cock for me that one!!!





I've been trying to think where it came from... I haven't been thinking about festivals or anything recently... not about drugs or cocks either. Well, no more than usual. fuck knows. I don't usually remember my dreams as I sleep like a milk-drunk infant but I had an extra hour in bed today and was def getting into that weird, headachey, slept-too-long realm so less babyish


----------



## Ms T (Apr 15, 2010)

5 minutes to go until lunch time.    Starting to feel tired now.  It must be all this talk of dreaming - I probably had about 4 hours sleep last night and when my alarm went off I was dreaming that my cat had gone missing.  Which is weird, as he was fast asleep on my legs at the time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Dreams = bullshit designed to annoy and confuse


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Dragdreaming is the win  

Late getting going, can get away about 13:30 I think though.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 15, 2010)

Stupid dreaming...dreamt of an ex last night and got confused when I woke up. Thought I had time travelled 3 years back!!!

If only...

Gee, it's 12.23 already.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

*streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch* I might get ready for the day now. Might not. Maybe I fancy a hot chocolate?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

i just ate a viennese whirl


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Omg - half chocolate thinger?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

no, shortbread biscuit and cream and jam, nom.


----------



## the button (Apr 15, 2010)

Pigeon update: both baby pigeons doing well, and getting noticeably bigger every day. New egg from different pigeons in big flowerpot.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

the button said:


> Pigeon update: both baby pigeons doing well, and getting noticeably bigger every day. New egg from different pigeons in big flowerpot.





If my wife sees this post you will need to provide pics and visiting rights I feel!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

She has seen it!! 
Shouting 'squab, squab' in the living room!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Washing machine sounds scary


----------



## the button (Apr 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> She has seen it!!
> Shouting 'squab, squab' in the living room!!!



I have a pic of the two small pigeons already. Will attempt egg pic tonight.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 15, 2010)

ummmm....Gulshan mix off that market on Farringdon rd is well nice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> She has seen it!!
> Shouting 'squab, squab' in the living room!!!


Is that the noise baby pigeons makes?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2010)

What the eff does 'squab' mean? 

Oh well.  Lunch over.  Tunes back on, and about to launch into financial bollocks.  Just after checking new posts, obv


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> What the eff does 'squab' mean?
> 
> Oh well.  Lunch over.  Tunes back on, and about to launch into financial bollocks.  Just after checking new posts, obv



squab = baby pigeon


----------



## the button (Apr 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> What the eff does 'squab' mean?


A squab is a young pigeon.


----------



## the button (Apr 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> squab = baby pigeon


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

the button said:


>


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 15, 2010)

Feeling positive vibes, sneaked out to the gym for a hour, now back to eat my lunch and then off for a bore the pants of my arse, 1 hour meeting 

Then out of here at 4, nice one, top drawer, sorted


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2010)

So it's the actual genuine term then?  Not like squiggle, for squirrel?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

W*rk again but out and about a bit so won't moan too much.


----------



## the button (Apr 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> So it's the actual genuine term then?  Not like squiggle, for squirrel?



It is. I had a dish described on the menu as "tagine of squab pigeon on a bed of cous cous with foams, drizzles, veloutes and all that shit" a few weeks ago when a supplier took us out for lunch.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2010)

fuckin ell - I wouldn't have thought there would be anything to actually EAT on a baby pigeon!  The adult ones are tiny enough!


----------



## the button (Apr 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> fuckin ell - I wouldn't have thought there would be anything to actually EAT on a baby pigeon!  The adult ones are tiny enough!



It wasn't the most filling dish I've ever eaten, by any means. Luckily, I wasn't paying, so I compensated by eating an open lasagne of Dorset crab beforehand, and some eye-wateringly expensive chocolate-based pudding to follow.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> So it's the actual genuine term then?  Not like squiggle, for squirrel?



my old neighbour used to complain about skerlls , too me ages to work out he was talking about squirrels 

I just nodded when he went into a rant about the skerlls


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 15, 2010)

Poor pigeon.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

the button said:
			
		

> It is. I had a dish described on the menu as "tagine of squab pigeon on a bed of cous cous with foams, drizzles, veloutes and all that shit" a few weeks ago when a supplier took us out for lunch.



This may upset wifey a little! Added the pic because we should not feed them but they can be food to us


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> my old neighbour used to complain about skerlls , too me ages to work out he was talking about squirrels
> 
> I just nodded when he went into a rant about the skerlls



There is a book in you mate


----------



## the button (Apr 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This may upset wifey a little!



I do feel retrospectively bad for eating it, tbh. I haven't bought any eggs since they started nesting.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2010)

the button said:


> I do feel retrospectively bad for eating it, tbh. I haven't bought any eggs since they started nesting.



Do you often find yourself watching the lil squabs, and licking your lips, a la Sylvester?


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 15, 2010)

Back from the meeting where the buzz words were .....

1/ Waterfall Method
2/ Agile Method
3/ The Trieage Process 

Anyway an hour to go now ......


----------



## cesare (Apr 15, 2010)

Happy zoo day 5t3IIa!

Out all morning doing meetingz, and button bought me lunch in between


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Currently sitting in the Royal Geographic Society learning about the Global Alliance for Banking on Values. More interesting than it sounds actually and the surroundings are lush. Sadly I can't stay for the massive buffet and the most wine I have seen for many years


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 15, 2010)

Do any of you flirt at work?
And to what extent?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:
			
		

> Do any of you flirt at work?
> And to what extent?



Used to more than doing work but am married now


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Used to more than doing work but am married now



So you do flirt but not as much now?

Yeah I'm married too.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2010)

No, not flirt

I do however manage to spot anyone with an interest in music almost instantly, and embroil them in conversations about it constantly

Have got some fab tenants at the mo - there's 6 now who are as anorakky as me, its a fucking delight, it really is


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Do any of you flirt at work?
> And to what extent?


 
Nah not any more got me into to much trouble, which usually ended up with my cotract not being extended,   but in the past yeah in fact it was a good source for girlfriends,


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:
			
		

> So you do flirt but not as much now?
> 
> Yeah I'm married too.


 
Very occasionally but just as a joke really. Sounds old but I like to keep the two seperate even just jokingly. It goes on a bit around me but ignore it mainly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2010)

Right - nearly time to go after an afternoon of sluggishness!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Finished the nice meeting and now on way to the less nice meeting. Nice to have a lazy start today but not gonna be home till 7


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

nearly Friday  gonna go in about 10 minutes , looking forward to the sunset, it had better be good

mrs21 will be most pleased if this ash thing grounds planes for the next few years as she hates flying (the last time this volcano erupted the ash was around for years apparently)


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2010)

Some cunt here is fucking torrenting or something.  Friggin net keeps slowing to a crawl, so I reboot, all is fine for 5 mins til they continue 

Am gonna have to memo the bastards - NO TORRENTING, GAMING, OR ANYTHING NON-BUSINESS ONT TINTERNET

only_* I *_am allowed to twat about online


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Some cunt here is fucking torrenting or something.  Friggin net keeps slowing to a crawl, so I reboot, all is fine for 5 mins til they continue
> 
> Am gonna have to memo the bastards - NO TORRENTING, GAMING, OR ANYTHING NON-BUSINESS ONT TINTERNET
> 
> only_* I *_am allowed to twat about online



yeah but downloading is OTT.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2010)

My weekend has begun


----------



## Ms T (Apr 15, 2010)

Home already.  I got to go at 4pm.   

I'm knackered and I've got to cook the tea.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Still working  and one more meeting before the long commute home. Oh well, the weekend cometh to the meek


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> My weekend has begun



cunt

xx


----------



## Voley (Apr 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> My weekend has begun





Mine starts at 3pm tomorrow.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cunt
> 
> xx



Coz I am not on here very often, I forget about the bad sweary word Fridays. 
I saw that and thought "oh Marty, that's a bit harsh and to Bee as well"  he he 

Have a great time Biddles. x


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2010)

Squab! Squab! 
How are they Button? 
I am choosing to ignore the fact that you ate one recently


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Still working


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

why?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Ah well, the drag abides! No sleep last night and a scratchy day ahead no doubt. Sitting watching The Wire and drinking coffee aplenty. Hating the healthy camping taking Friday off type people right now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

Morning. Was _knackered _ after zoo! All that walking about, and through the park. Am v unfit from sitting on arse in offices 

Spent yesterday evening on sofa with debate on volume 1 and reading Adrian Mole and Weapons of Mass Destruction.

'Interesting' thread in Knobbing and Sobbin re: my mum if anyone wants to throw their oar in


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 16, 2010)

Sun's out! Volcanic dust aside, it's a nice morning.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

slightly later start - thank the good lord for flexi-time


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 16, 2010)

Morning all.  The first of my 3 long weekends starts at 16:30


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

At desk and hating the entire world. 
However I have cheered the morning by getting this gem about the order Lagomorpha.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

thank fucking fuck it's friday!!!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

Seconded paulie!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 16, 2010)

Slept like a dead person last night, lulled by the leader's debate on R4.    Slightly later start today - 7.30.  Have been very busy up to now.  About to have a much needed coffee and possibly a bacon muffin.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 16, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Have a great time Biddles. x


cheers honey, it's the girl's maiden voyage


----------



## cesare (Apr 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> cheers honey, it's the girl's maiden voyage



Hope you have a good time!

Morning all.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 16, 2010)

Morning.

Lovely day today. Feels like a great day to be sitting in a park, BBQ, smokes and beer...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2010)

Morning all 

Am a bit under the weather today, felt dizzy during the night and my legs are wobbly this morning. Still I am all sticked up so get to sit on the front seats on the bus!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Odd stretch today. 
One chap out all day. 
One chap off at 12:30. 
The other two going for a long lunch at 13:00. 
I am going for the 11:30 nip out to town for supplies and then sloth at desk till the drunks return around 14:30. 
Get the feeling that today will be done around 16:00 if the wind is at my back. 


In other news Sleeps On Bench Girl is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Morning.
> 
> Lovely day today. Feels like a great day to be sitting in a park, BBQ, smokes and beer...



Apart from it's really quite chilly!

In other news, no bacon muffins left so had to have a very boring tuna sandwich instead.    Am currently watching Gary Barlow from Take That peforming on the campaign trail with David Cameron.    Extra points for anyone who can guess the song.


----------



## the button (Apr 16, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Squab! Squab!
> How are they Button?
> I am choosing to ignore the fact that you ate one recently



They haven't started cheeping yet (probably still getting fed on pigeon milk) and the egg in the flowerpot is still an egg. They're getting darker and more pigeon-coloured by the day, too.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Apart from it's really quite chilly!
> 
> In other news, no bacon muffins left so had to have a very boring tuna sandwich instead.    Am currently watching Gary Barlow from Take That peforming on the campaign trail with David Cameron.    Extra points for anyone who can guess the song.



Is it chilly? I so wanted to grab a BBQ chicken, a beer from the market and sit at the nearest park. Just discovered they have a roof on top of this work place. Can just lie in the sun...

The song? I don't know their stuff. But has it got the word 'change' in it?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 16, 2010)

the button said:


> They haven't started cheeping yet (probably still getting fed on pigeon milk) and the egg in the flowerpot is still an egg. They're getting darker and more pigeon-coloured by the day, too.



Bless.  I'm convinced that we've got robins nesting in our hedge.  There are two of them constantly in the garden, and one or other hovers around a gap in the hedge before disappearing inside.  I've tried to have a look but I don't want to disturb them.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Is it chilly? I so wanted to grab a BBQ chicken, a beer from the market and sit at the nearest park. Just discovered they have a roof on top of this work place. Can just lie in the sun...
> 
> The song? I don't know their stuff. But has it got the word 'change' in it?



It was chilly at 7.30 this morning, and the max temperature is only 14 degrees I think today.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks sunny for the weekend though  

Right, off to Argos to get my BBQ cover in a bit.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 16, 2010)

All is good here, enough work to keep me ticking over without distracting me from the boards, the toasted teacake and Latte has set me up for a good day, may go to the pub at lunchtime or food shopping gonna and wait what the team is like going to the pub


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

BBQ cover collected. 
Argos is such a laugh isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Any draggers know of a good pub near Romford Road, Stratford?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any draggers know of a good pub near Romford Road, Stratford?



I use to live near there!
There was a pub I use to go to, with a metal detector at the entrance.
But that was a while ago, before Stratford became a village.

No help sorry.

When the sun is out, we should do that 'escape the drag' meet in a park that's accessible to all of us!


----------



## the button (Apr 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> There are two of them constantly in the garden, and one or other hovers around a gap in the hedge before disappearing inside.  I've tried to have a look but I don't want to disturb them.


If you're seeing two robins together, they must at least be planning on nesting even if they haven't started yet. Robins are the only British bird to defend a territory all year round IIRC, and will fight to the death to do so.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> BBQ cover collected.
> Argos is such a laugh isn't it?



Didi you sit in the orange plastic chairs and wait for your number to be called. Last time I went they were too fast and I didn't have time to sit. I was very disappointed.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Bless.  I'm convinced that we've got robins nesting in our hedge.  There are two of them constantly in the garden, and one or other hovers around a gap in the hedge before disappearing inside.  I've tried to have a look but I don't want to disturb them.



Yesterday luchtime me and my mum saw a robin with a just fledged baby (or it jumped out the nest and was not suppose to be fledging yet as it wasnt flying). 
The baby looked huge, bigger than mum/dad as it was soooo fluffy! 
It was hopping and beeping around the front garden and mum/dad was bringing it bits of food! 

Made my day! 

Well that and the jumpy stream of the election debate making Clegg say "coming in to the cunt, cunt, country" when it got stuck!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2010)

And yes I am bloody freezing too and feeling guilty for putting the heating on for a bit.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any draggers know of a good pub near Romford Road, Stratford?


King Eddies?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 16, 2010)

the button said:


> If you're seeing two robins together, they must at least be planning on nesting even if they haven't started yet. Robins are the only British bird to defend a territory all year round IIRC, and will fight to the death to do so.



That's what I reckon.  Do male and female robins both have red breasts though?  

Baby robins ftw!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> That's what I reckon.  Do male and female robins both have red breasts though?
> 
> Baby robins ftw!



Yes they do, and the babies are brown and speckled.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Mad man on the phone


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yes they do, and the babies are brown and speckled.



I wish I had managed to get a pick of this baby robin yesterday but we moved away as we were really worrying it and parent.


----------



## cesare (Apr 16, 2010)

Button's baby pigeons and egg


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mad man on the phone


you shouldn't talk about yourself like that badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

The sun has got his hat on
Hip-hip-hip-hooray!
The sun has got his hat on,
He's coming out today.

Now we'll all be happy,
Hip-hip-hip-hooray!
The sun has got his hat on,
And he's coming out today.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> Button's baby pigeons and egg



I saved it and then zoomed in and then went "oooooh awwwwww look at the little baby pigioen!!!!!!!!"


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> Button's baby pigeons and egg



that's lunch sorted then


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any draggers know of a good pub near Romford Road, Stratford?



roll aht the barrers , Badgers is in town


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The sun has got his hat on
> Hip-hip-hip-hooray!
> The sun has got his hat on,
> He's coming out today.
> ...



*crying voice*
The sun hasn't got his hat on.
Boo hoo hoo hoo hoo. 
The sun hasn't got his hat on
and it boo hoo hoo hoo hoo


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> roll aht the barrers , Badgers is in town



Meeting my rival from the north. 

There is only a handful of us left doing what we do in the the UK now and I hold court with this fellow. He is one of those ex-army lads who never left the army so does media in a drill instructor way. He is a worthy adversary and I like to chew the fat with him. Not sure what venue to take a man of his ilk to though, he pretty much hates humanity and is a challenging bar fellow.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

kittyP said:


> *crying voice*
> The sun hasn't got his hat on.
> Boo hoo hoo hoo hoo.
> The sun hasn't got his hat on
> and it boo hoo hoo hoo hoo


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Aw, It is actually me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The sun has got his hat on
> Hip-hip-hip-hooray!
> The sun has got his hat on,
> He's coming out today.
> ...



We sing to the cat using that tune

"Mr. K has got his hat on"
Hip-hip-hip-hooray!
Mr. K. has got his hat on
And he's going out to play!"

Though it is a lie as Mr. K. doesn't own a hat


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We sing to the cat using that tune
> 
> "Mr. K has got his hat on"
> Hip-hip-hip-hooray!
> ...



Oooh she makin it up as she goes along! 

I love singing to pets too. 
It is the funist.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

So the week is _pretty_ much done then yeah?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Oooh she makin it up as she goes along!
> 
> I love singing to pets too.
> It is the funist.



He normally objects to my singing by meowing loudly


----------



## cesare (Apr 16, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I saved it and then zoomed in and then went "oooooh awwwwww look at the little baby pigioen!!!!!!!!"



So cute


----------



## cesare (Apr 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that's lunch sorted then


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So the week is _pretty_ much done then yeah?



More or less


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> More or less



Which


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 16, 2010)

Mostly more I think


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Mostly more I think



less of the week left though


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 16, 2010)

But it's more nearly finished though?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

more of the week gone , this is true, so less of the week to go


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Less is never enough is it, never fucking enough, not under new labour


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Less is never enough is it, never fucking enough, not under new labour



broken Britain


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Bless.  I'm convinced that we've got robins nesting in our hedge.  There are two of them constantly in the garden, and one or other hovers around a gap in the hedge before disappearing inside.  I've tried to have a look but I don't want to disturb them.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Less is never enough is it, never fucking enough, not under new labour


i nominate this tune as tune of the weekend actually. it's fab


----------



## cesare (Apr 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> broken Britain



I thought that phrase was a made up pisstake, but Cameron keeps saying things about 'our broken society'


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Society is only fractured, not broken....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

a bit less of the day to go


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a bit less of the day to go



Do you think we need a new thread? Not saying today like, just thinking that we might need a shot in the arm. We could have a drinks night to toast it and everything if so?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do you think we need a new thread? Not saying today like, just thinking that we might need a shot in the arm. We could have a drinks night to toast it and everything if so?



make it so number one


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> make it so number one



I will give this some thought over the weekend Company Sergeant Major. Perhaps it is time the drag had a man at her reins again? Not saying that standards have slipped you understand, merely that as an organisation we should be ready for change.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I will give this some thought over the weekend Company Sergeant Major. Perhaps it is time the drag had a man at her reins again? Not saying that standards have slipped you understand, merely that as an organisation we should be ready for change.


 
Absolutly, streamline the thread, and start afresh ......

Today is the pits didn't to the boozer at lunchtime went food shopping instead 

And I have not even had my Friday lunchtime spliff, gonna save it for tonight


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Today is the pits didn't to the boozer at lunchtime went food shopping instead
> 
> And I have not even had my Friday lunchtime spliff, gonna save it for tonight



As Sickboy said ^ 

Well, at one time, you've got it, and then you lose it, and it's gone forever. All walks of life


----------



## Ms T (Apr 16, 2010)

It's not Freeday for me, I'm working tomorrow.  Will someone not think of the shift draggers.


----------



## swampy (Apr 16, 2010)

Just discovered there is a family of foxes living on the wasteland opposite the building where i work. I have a great view of them from my desk on the 4th floor, currently the whole family are sunning themselves


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

^ 

right, I have written and emailed my fucking stupid benefits and added cunting values info sheet t'boss, so now I am off to the bank (ie drive like jehu to the bank and then twat about in tesco wasting time)

2 hours left woohooo!!!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> As Sickboy said ^
> 
> Well, at one time, you've got it, and then you lose it, and it's gone forever. All walks of life


 
Sure ya not been drinking sir


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It's not Freeday for me, I'm working tomorrow.  Will someone not think of the shift draggers.


((((shift draggers))))


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Sure ya not been drinking sir



Sober saH, sober I tell thee!!!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sober saH, sober I tell thee!!!


 
Why not ! .......

I have an accute case of Fridayafternooitis, still 30mins to go


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

woop woop

one hour twatted about and wasted

one hour to go


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

yep, another hour or so here as well. i can hear the public house a'callin'....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2010)

Just over 30 mins here....beer or wine later? Mmmmm...I fancy a beer but the thought of that glug, glug, glug when you pour out a nice glass of red is quite tempting


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

Gotta be a glass of nicely chilled white, shirly queeny?

I have put mine in the works fridge and am about to write mesen a post it note so I don't fuckin leave it there!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just over 30 mins here....beer or wine later? Mmmmm...I fancy a beer but the thought of that glug, glug, glug when you pour out a nice glass of red is quite tempting


 
So is the thought of that glug, glug, glug when you pour down your throat that first cold lager is also quite tempting


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

pint time is fast approaching


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Fridayafternooitis



It is a killer is it not? 
Thought that the other two would be gone by now but they are still here. I might have to go for another smoke or something.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Not sure whether to go for Guinness, lager or cider after work now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm drinking Fosters.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not sure whether to go for Guinness, lager or cider after work now



which is least affected by ash ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Gotta be a glass of nicely chilled white, shirly queeny?
> 
> I have put mine in the works fridge and am about to write mesen a post it note so I don't fuckin leave it there!



That too is tempting  Actually what I really fancy is a G&T - don't often have one but sometiomes a large measure with an ice and a slice is just the business.

Wonder if I can call in Sainsbury's on the way home for a bottle of Mother's ruin


----------



## Ms T (Apr 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Gotta be a glass of nicely chilled white, shirly queeny?
> 
> I have put mine in the works fridge and am about to write mesen a post it note so I don't fuckin leave it there!



That reminds me.  Must ask hendo to put a bottle of white in the fridge - we drank the resident bottle last night and forgot to put another one in.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> which is least affected by ash ?



Leslie? 

I think Guinness could absorb a fair bit of ash before I realised


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm drinking Fosters.



Is it like sex in a canoe?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Leslie?
> 
> I think Guinness could absorb a fair bit of ash before I realised



good call


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Leslie?
> 
> I think Guinness could absorb a fair bit of ash before I realised



I do always think it tastes like it's got bits in.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

if the guinness of the world absorbs enough ash - the planes can fly again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is it like sex in a canoe?



No, it's like 4% abv water in a can.

What is that 'gag'?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> That reminds me.  Must ask hendo to put a bottle of white in the fridge - we drank the resident bottle last night and forgot to put another one in.



Something I hate to do in life is to wait

Waiting for a bottle of white to chill has to be one of the worst experiences ever - even if it's in the freezer


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No, it's like 4% abv water in a can.
> 
> What is that 'gag'?



Sex in a canoe
Fucking close to water


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm drinking Fosters.



You can have some of my piss if you like - it'll be stronger


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm out of here at 4.45/5pm 

No drinks


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> No drinks



Why not?  It's the friggin LAW! It's Friday!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sex in a canoe
> Fucking close to water



Oh ah hah



sojourner said:


> You can have some of my piss if you like - it'll be stronger



Red wine disagrees with me though


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Red wine disagrees with me though


I've not been drinking red lately, so nerr


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

God, I'm having a shit day. I want to whine incessantly about my mother but I'd be boring and melodramatic  Got headache, only thing i can think to cure it is to start drinking at 2pm, which I did do.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

And you're still not pissed

Drink your namesake instead ffs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> God, I'm having a shit day. I want to whine incessantly about my mother but I'd be boring and melodramatic  Got headache, only thing i can think to cure it is to start drinking at 2pm, which I did do.



You a perfectly entitled to whine about your Mum (notn that it is whining, it's concern), I'd be in pieces if it was mine!

Is there anyone around you can see this evening to talk to about it/take your mind off it etc..?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> And you're still not pissed
> 
> Drink your namesake instead ffs



Noooooooooooooo. Fosters is a _tool_. A tool that I can utilise to drink ALL NIGHT LONG instead of Stella where I have a few pints and am smashed and incoherant.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Noooooooooooooo. Fosters is a _tool_. A tool that I can utilise to drink ALL NIGHT LONG instead of Stella where I have a few pints and am smashed and incoherant.



Stella makes me mental after about 6 tbh 




drinking 6 pints of stella that is, not stella herself after 6pm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Stella makes me mental after about 6 tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only time I have been a rather abusive drunk - when I thought I was just being 'honest'  - was on stella.  I don't think I've drunk it since. Haven't dared


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You a perfectly entitled to whine about your Mum (notn that it is whining, it's concern), I'd be in pieces if it was mine!
> 
> Is there anyone around you can see this evening to talk to about it/take your mind off it etc..?



Not so much. Best mate is going home after work to bake my birthday cake so I can't _possibly_ disturb him  Others not available. Feel a bit lost and floaty in the daylight, you know. 

I did get another txt from mum and docs say it's 'getting better' and have taken sample away to test. She said two more days in hosp and that it was very scary how quickly it flared up  Poor her. I'd like, in an odd way, to be on here going mad asking people to help me find a cheap flight out there but... nature has conspired against me.

Very peculiar. You know how nothing happens for ever then something does all of a sudden?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Not so much. Best mate is going home after work to bake my birthday cake so I can't _possibly_ disturb him  Others not available. Feel a bit lost and floaty in the daylight, you know.
> 
> I did get another txt from mum and docs say it's 'getting better' and have taken sample away to test. She said two more days in hosp and that it was very scary how quickly it flared up  Poor her. I'd like, in an odd way, to be on here going mad asking people to help me find a cheap flight out there but... nature has conspired against me.
> 
> Very peculiar. You know how nothing happens for ever then something does all of a sudden?





Stay on here for a bit - I might pop back later this evening when Mr. QofG's starts playing Final Fantasy XIII and I have had too much wine 

Right - home time for me. Laters y'all!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Noooooooooooooo. Fosters is a _tool_. A tool that I can utilise to drink ALL NIGHT LONG instead of Stella where I have a few pints and am smashed and incoherant.



Urgh - I have trouble drinking it even when I am driving

I'd far rather take drugs to suppress the Stella-inner-nutter


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> God, I'm having a shit day.



The one that is nearly over? 
Preceding a sunny weekend girl? 
Pull your socks up soldier, that's an order 


Stuff does happen, reminds you that things are fragile, makes you feel vulnerable and hurts a bit. But it does make you feel more alive I think and perspective goes  which is good for the human condition.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Stay on here for a bit - I might pop back later this evening when Mr. QofG's starts playing Final Fantasy XIII and I have had too much wine
> 
> Right - home time for me. Laters y'all!



Laters! I might not stay here - I'm getting arse ache tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The one that is nearly over?
> Preceding a sunny weekend girl?
> Pull your socks up soldier, that's an order
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it needs an outcome before it can be processed. I am awaiting a phone call... though I have had a text? Oh, I don't know


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

yay! just been paid and got 2% pay rise as well. beers are on me


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yay! just been paid and got 2% pay rise as well. beers are on me



Pint of chardonnay please paulie   congrats!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah, but it needs an outcome before it can be processed. I am awaiting a phone call... though I have had a text? Oh, I don't know



Waiting for news like this is an arse babes, no positive swing. You will tough it ought though, do your war face and think about good shit and stuff. All is good, all will be good because yeah.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Pint of chardonnay please paulie   congrats!


would be my absolute pleasure


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yay! just been paid and got 2% pay rise as well. beers are on me



I would love a pint. 
Really would like it right now.


----------



## Voley (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm already drunk.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm already drunk.



CUNT


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm already drunk.



cunt


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for news like this is an arse babes, no positive swing. You will tough it ought though, do your war face and think about good shit and stuff. All is good, all will be good because yeah.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm already drunk.



Fuzzywuzzywasawoman?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm already drunk.


cunt!!!! 

wanna pint?


----------



## Voley (Apr 16, 2010)

TOIL + long lunch = pissedness.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I would love a pint.
> Really would like it right now.


your wish etc etc...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Voley (Apr 16, 2010)

Mmm, Timothy T. On the Old Spaeckled Hen's this end.


----------



## Voley (Apr 16, 2010)

Spaeckled? Spackled? 

I feel a bit spackled tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wanna pint?



I'll pint ye right in ye cunting chops


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> Spaeckled? Spackled?
> 
> I feel a bit spackled tbf.



Spackcunt

that sounds really wrong


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> Spaeckled? Spackled?
> 
> I feel a bit spackled tbf.



I might have a pintlinepint of that olde Spaeckled later on squire and I shall chug thee


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

i'm gwan be spackled in the not too distant, i can feel it in me waters :cooL


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Spackcunt
> 
> that sounds really wrong



Not even close to Spaktard


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

right I'm off you cunts  xx


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

snorf


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> right I'm off you cunts  xx



tara mart

you fucking massive cunt you


----------



## Voley (Apr 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Spackcunt



Death metal band?

Porn genre?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not even close to Spaktard



Naughty - now that IS wrong

mine just sounded a bit wrong 

god what is it about Friday afternoons that always make me want a great big shit?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> right I'm off you cunts  xx


lightweight cunt, have a good un


----------



## Voley (Apr 16, 2010)

Have a nice weekend all. Just about to get a fucking BBQ going this end.

Cunt that I am.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> *Death metal band*?
> 
> Porn genre?



This I reckon


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

NVP said:


> Have a nice weekend all. Just about to get a fucking BBQ going this end.
> 
> Cunt that I am.



toodleoo cuntychops - I hate you


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 16, 2010)

Have a nice weekend draggers, me off to check the facilities for a gym on clerkenwell rd - but it's probably gonna be shit.

laters


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Have a nice weekend draggers, me off to check the facilities for a gym on clerkenwell rd - but it's probably gonna be shit.
> 
> laters



don't say laters - i HATE that word

ya cunt


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> don't say laters



See ya soons 

x


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> See ya soons
> 
> x



what's wrong with later?  eh?

anyway - balls to it, I'm gonna be a massive cunting rebel and fuck off now

bye y'all - whoever's left is a big smelly cunt


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Soons yah


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

all on my lonesome now....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> all on my lonesome now....



Bus dragger checking in sah!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> all on my lonesome now....



I'm still here!  Off in about half an hour or so.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2010)

The death of the drag, the birth of the weekend, everything else is just filler. Want to be teleported into slacks and sofa and cider right now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i nominate this tune as tune of the weekend actually. it's fab


got confused, meant to quote this post or something.

instead this is the 
i've had tons of beer


----------



## Ms T (Apr 17, 2010)

Saturday drag.....


----------



## vogonity (Apr 17, 2010)

With you, Ms T.

It's not nice.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 17, 2010)

vogonity said:


> With you, Ms T.
> 
> It's not nice.



Especially as it's so damn sunny outside.  Boo!


----------



## vogonity (Apr 17, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Especially as it's so damn sunny outside.  Boo!



Yes... The only consolation is that tomorrow I'll be cycling in; after my early shift is over, I'll be able to enjoy this beautiful weather


----------



## Ms T (Apr 17, 2010)

vogonity said:


> Yes... The only consolation is that tomorrow I'll be cycling in; after my early shift is over, I'll be able to enjoy this beautiful weather



I'm off soon, and for the next three days.  Yay!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2010)

It's back....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm going to try a ash excuse, no planes from Hackney to Camden


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 19, 2010)

Ugh ffs. 

Mum still ill and stuck in NYC, might need an op. The mobiles aren't working for calls - no rings then a 'missed call' so got hosp number but have no landline so going home to West Sussex tonight to call and get insurance details and search house for cash to put in her bank account and call FCO adviceline for Brits abroad and all that shit.

She's been sending txts that are obvs affected by painkillers - all spelt wrong and weird. Need to talk to aunts. 

This is the most interesting thing that's happened to me since... since... uhm


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2010)

she's getting top quality care babes, sure you'll get good news soon


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2010)

Poor Stells, wish there was something helpful I could say.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> she's getting top quality care babes, sure you'll get good news soon



Yes. That aspect is absolutely nothing to worry about thank god 

If things were normal then I'd probably have borrowed some money off rich side of family to go over and stay in cheap hotel and be nice to her and bring her back when she's ready to travel but... things aren't normal.

I woke up thinking about Foreign Office - it is actually a serious business and they should know so they can hopefully help to bring her back. Not neccesarily any priority but, as their website says, I am concerned about a Brit abroad.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2010)

there's a big meeting today about the ash crisis, 150,000 trapped abroad - your mum will probably come back on an ocean liner, or in an inflatable with Dan Snow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Poor Stells, wish there was something helpful I could say.



Oh, don't worry about that. I know I'd get a sympathetic squeeze off you so that's enough 



marty21 said:


> there's a big meeting today about the ash crisis, 150,000 trapped abroad - your mum will probably come back on an ocean liner, or in an inflatable with Dan Snow



 inflatable


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2010)

did you say the Navy are going to  get involved? every lady loves a sailor


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 19, 2010)

It's getting like a fucking movie.

What's that one where everyone falls asleep and the planes are OK? Girlfriend in a Coma? What a shit book


----------



## Ms T (Apr 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> she's getting top quality care babes, sure you'll get good news soon



^^ This.  Who did she travel with?  In most cases it's the airline's responsibility to make sure she's got accommodation and food, or is she in hospital?  God, what a nightmare.


----------



## cesare (Apr 19, 2010)

Poor 5t3IIa and mum


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2010)

*yawn*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2010)

Study drag back in full effect....


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2010)

What is it with Mondays?  Why?  Why do they come round so fucking quick?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2010)

sorry to hear abour you ma stells. just listened to a very distressed voice message from someone i work with whose been told that she can't come back from australia until at least 7 may, she's right upset cos she's skint and it sounds like chaos where she is in sydney.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2010)

This is a yuck of a Monday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi all - big hug to Stella and her Mum. Hope everything sorts itself out.

I have a _strong_ cup of coffee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 19, 2010)

She flew with BA and she is in NYU Medical Centre  My aunt is there too and that side of the family have all the money.... plus my aunt has worked for BA for thirty years so, tbh, she's in excellent hands. 

I don't have a landline so I couldn't call the hosp which is ridiculous of me but that's life. Going to mum's house tonight to get on the blower to all and sundry. 

I feel all scrunched up in the shoulders. 

ANYWAY


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2010)

Everyone seems to have some volcano priority today. 
Gonna be treading water for a week or so it seems.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2010)

Aw fuck - PMT (or PMS or whatever it is called) has struck and I feel like I am about to burst into tears  Grrrr!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2010)

Fucking hell,  had 2 weeks off and partied non stop. Did my first proper gig with the new band and it went quite well, good reception but fucked up a couple of times. Must improve for the future. Went out to some really posh restaurants and also to watch kick ass in the new Cinema Delux with waiter service to your seat (how cool is that?) and also went camping at a beach in central england which was harsh as I'd been up for 3 days already and struggled to stay awake. The madness ended yesterday morning, slept right through til today and now feel half great mad for it up and atom bring on the shizzle, and half fuck me I'm getting too old for this cant walk properly forgot how to do my job shit.

Enough about me though, the wee one has been in Canada for the past 3 weeks and is stuck there. She's with family which is ok but they all had a massive bust up over there and half moved into a different apartment, some have been disowned by the family and others will never speak to each other again, meanwhile she's in the middle of it all trying to sort it all out (shes 11 bless her, they are all adults acting like 10 year olds) without me or my gf to back her up 

God knows when she's gonna get back. Fucking shit one this init


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2010)

Blimey yetty - s'all a bit 'yayyy' and 'booo' that lot!!  hope all's sorted soon for ya man


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2010)

Hard to look at today with the usual fuck you humour isn't it


----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Blimey yetty - s'all a bit 'yayyy' and 'booo' that lot!!  hope all's sorted soon for ya man



Cheers mate, gonna check the flights situ now. Not much has happened on here while I've been away has it? Whats happened? People still on the post xmas sober one?!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 19, 2010)

5t3IIa - hope it goes well with your mum...

My office is real quiet.
Half the crew are stranded in Europe and I'm kinda gutted for not taking that trip to Amsterdam...




			
				Badgers said:
			
		

> Hard to look at today with the usual fuck you humour isn't it



Well, I hope the volcanic hasn't affected the market off Farringdon Rd.
Am fuckin' starving.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2010)

Hindsight is a beautiful thing. 
If I had it I would have booked a holiday and now be relaxing by the pool


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 19, 2010)

Good to have ya beck Yets big man 

All quite here at the moment, although I have heard that next week I am going on a course in Reading for 4 days, gets me out da office


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> All quite here at the moment, although I have heard that next week I am going on a course in Reading for 4 days, gets me out da office



Reading Regional Airport all okay then?


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Reading Regional Airport all okay then?


 
Airport  I can drive there doode


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> Airport  I can drive there doode



not sure if the ash has reached Reading - flights might still be ok out of there


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hindsight is a beautiful thing.
> If I had it I would have booked a holiday and now be relaxing by the pool



...and staring at puffy nipples no doubt...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Cheers mate, gonna check the flights situ now. Not much has happened on here while I've been away has it? Whats happened? People still on the post xmas sober one?!



So what's the story on the flights then our Liam?

Fuck all happened on here mate - been quite dead lately. 

God - is it STILL Monday?


----------



## vogonity (Apr 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> God - is it STILL Monday?



Christ, I want my shift to be over. Now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2010)

Tick, tock, tick, tock.....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2010)

150 minutes to go


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 150 minutes to go



Cause if you like me let me know 
Let me in the studio 
I got 150 minutes seconds before I got to go 
Did you see me in the video, oh no 
Did you see me in the video, oh no 
So if you like me let me know 
Let me in the studio


----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> So what's the story on the flights then our Liam?
> 
> Fuck all happened on here mate - been quite dead lately.
> 
> God - is it STILL Monday?



Apparently they are coming back tomorrow at some point, as are about a million other people  the buttmunch is cooped up at some remote location with no phone and 12 people all throwing shoes at each other and bringing up horrible truths about each others past in front of each others new partners and nasty shit like that so hopefully it will be tomorrow and no later.

Today is dragging like the drag on an ash coated 747 full of drag queens dragging bags of fags they are about to drag on around the drag dammed plane while watching drag me to hell on the inflight multiscreen t fuckin v's dragdammit.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah well yetty, on the bright side, it's character building, and what better way to learn about one's family than being in the middle of a shit storm?   Srsly, she'll be okay - she'll just be understanding a bit more about how grown-ups aren't ever actually grown up 

In other news, it is still fucking Monday.  Fuck this, have got to escape this fucking building for at least 10 mins.  Think I will go the post office.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ah well yetty, on the bright side, it's character building, and what better way to learn about one's family than being in the middle of a shit storm?   Srsly, she'll be okay - she'll just be understanding a bit more about how grown-ups aren't ever actually grown up
> 
> In other news, it is still fucking Monday.  Fuck this, have got to escape this fucking building for at least 10 mins.  Think I will go the post office.



Yeah thats it mate, she's the most grown up one out of the lot of them already. Just really glad I didnt go!

Its lovely out there btw, I just went out for 10 minutes to get some shopping, ended up having a pint and a haircut, a smiley nod at an old rasta sitting on his balcony listening to reggae and a note to go and speak to the neighbour doing up and old lammy listening to some ace tunes made before coming back and planting a load of sunflowers


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, I forgot, I bought a lottery ticket last saturday.
Gonna check if I can leave this cunt of a life.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh, I forgot, I bought a lottery ticket last saturday.
> Gonna check if I can leave this cunt of a life.



Holy shitfuck me too! Will be back in a mo


----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2010)

too


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.witchway.net/ritual/prosp.html

For the next lottery, I was thinking of casting a Prosperity Spell, with a lottery ticket placed in a middle of an inverted cross. To add affect, maybe sacrificing a chicken and using it's blood to draw the cross. What you think?

And does anyone know of any proper spells? The ones on that site are too lame.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuck me I brought 3 of the fuckers as passport out of here and to party like a rock star


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


>



I had the same deal on Sunday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 19, 2010)

I daydream about nice little mansions with courtyard gardens and sunny aspects but it never ever in a million years does it occur to me to buy a lottery ticket 

Do you know, chaps, that it's not even called The Lottery anymore? Is _The Lotto_.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Yeah thats it mate, she's the most grown up one out of the lot of them already. Just really glad I didnt go!
> 
> Its lovely out there btw, I just went out for 10 minutes to get some shopping, ended up having a pint and a haircut, a smiley nod at an old rasta sitting on his balcony listening to reggae and a note to go and speak to the neighbour doing up and old lammy listening to some ace tunes made before coming back and planting a load of sunflowers



I would put up with all kinds of shite for the chance to visit Canada - tell her she's a lucky bugger from me 


Ooo I planted a load of sunflower seeds too on Saturday - they're about the only plant I can actually grow from scratch


----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I would put up with all kinds of shite for the chance to visit Canada - tell her she's a lucky bugger from me



I've been, its ace 

And yes, I will do 

Just got a call - they arent coming back for another week!!  Thing is I've got a load of E's waiting for me at the place I have to pick her up from and they will defo be gone by next week. This bloody volcano is causing more problems than its being having a fist shaken at it for I tell ye


----------



## cesare (Apr 19, 2010)

Blimey yetty!

In other news my elbow still hasn't healed and giving me gip again so went to get GP appt for _more _ antibiotics  Bloody Galloway and his cohorts were busy campaigning in the High St and as I was momentarily distracted I twisted my poxy fucking ankle


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 19, 2010)

cesare said:


> Blimey yetty!
> 
> In other news my elbow still hasn't healed and giving me gip again so went to get GP appt for _more _ antibiotics  Bloody Galloway and his cohorts were busy campaigning in the High St and as I was momentarily distracted I twisted my poxy fucking ankle





What did you do to your elbow?

One NYE I was on lots of drugs and spent hours leaning over a wooden table talking my head off and knocked the skin off my elbow... by March it was _still_ weeping pus so I had to have antibiotics. They cleared it up in about 17 minutes - was quite disconcerting.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2010)

The adverts on Heart FM are raking at my soul.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The adverts on Heart FM are raking at my soul.



Select UK! Select UK! Locked down (or is it 'in'?) for house music all day long! I accidentally got up really early last Sunday and bless them if they weren't playing The Orb to chill out all the Saturday night wreck-heads. Was lovely


----------



## cesare (Apr 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What did you do to your elbow?
> 
> One NYE I was on lots of drugs and spent hours leaning over a wooden table talking my head off and knocked the skin off my elbow... by March it was _still_ weeping pus so I had to have antibiotics. They cleared it up in about 17 minutes - was quite disconcerting.



I just banged it on summat. I swore a bit but didn't think anything more of it until the next morning when it had swollen up a good un and it hurt to move. After a few days _they_ made me go to A&E, who gave me two different sets of ABs, 3500 mg a day  The course finished a week ago, but now it's swollen up and hurting again, grr.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2010)

This has been an abysmal Monday all in all....


----------



## cesare (Apr 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This has been an abysmal Monday all in all....



Innit


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2010)

No drag, in early today, 15 mins for my lunch, my boss is stuck in Malaysia, hour and a half meeting, then spent the last half hour doing some work for someone who has already fucked off home. Not sure if that's a shit enough Monday to winge about or if I'm just knackered and have post hol blues


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2010)

no drag today, did 5 hours on the phones, absolutely exhausted.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 20, 2010)

*tumbleweed*

Has the volcanic ash wiped out the draggers?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2010)

Up in Hackney


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2010)

Dragging from home this morning as the washing machine has borked. Hopefully the fixer man will be round about 11:00 and I can get in for an afternoon drag but will see. Loseday feels better than Glumday so far but it is early days and all that.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2010)

gonna get this dragger dressed


----------



## Stig (Apr 20, 2010)

Morning! no drag for days here, so I've been awol from thread.

 Just in to report that my new job starts *any day now, * but Mr. shower -of-shite recruitment consultant can't tell me when: "Your guess is as good as mine".

So, hanging on for the word.

Fucking hate that.

Anyway, nice day, so might be hanging on for the word in the garden with a couple of beers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm on a train. Just passed Hove.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm on a train. Just passed Hove.



(((5t3IIa)))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> (((5t3IIa)))



Burgess Hill now. Squeeze me harder!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hang in there toots x


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2010)

No drag for me today, but 6.30 start again tomorrow.  I'm still tired from last week.


----------



## the button (Apr 20, 2010)

Morning, draggers. Got in early this morning cos I've got shitloads to do before the end of tomorrow. And how much work have I done?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2010)

pleasant cycle ride in this morning. feeling slightly groggy after pub quiz. we got 10/10 on the jackpot round but lost on the tie-breaker!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to go to a Breakfast meeting on Thursday, at Half past fucking eight


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Just got a call - they arent coming back for another week!!  Thing is I've got a load of E's waiting for me at the place I have to pick her up from and they will defo be gone by next week. This bloody volcano is causing more problems than its being having a fist shaken at it for I tell ye



Eep - can you not go and get the biscuits anyway?  

In other news, I have got to do actual work today. Bollocks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2010)

Fucking period pains


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 20, 2010)

Currently trying to write a short spiel I have to give at a meeting on Friday, and realising I've no idea what they're expecting me to say...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2010)

Still got period pains  Still feel like a am going to hurl  Today is _not_ going well


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Still got period pains  Still feel like a am going to hurl  Today is _not_ going well


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 20, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Still got period pains



It's all in the mind.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> It's all in the mind.



I'll all in the mind you it you're not careful


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have had 2 marmite bars today


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2010)

Free ones?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have had 2 marmite bars today



Nom 

On the plus side it is pay day today so I may linger on the t'internet and see what books amazon can recommend to me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2010)

hooray for pay!!!! hooray for books!!!! hooray for lunchtime!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2010)

pay day tomorrow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2010)

I got free 4x Alpro yoghurts and a 1/4 litre of Alpro milk at Victoria station this morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2010)

I need to start stopping by big stations to get free stuff in the morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2010)

I wondered why amazon is recommending me an eclectic mix of heavy dub, Lee Hazelwood, the Clash, Island Record collections, the Beastie Boys and funkadelic given that my i-pod consists of show tunes, the Pet Shop Boys and Lady Gaga but then I realised the only CD's I have bought from amazon have been for Mr. QofG's


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 20, 2010)

Eating Jollof rice and spinach.
omg, forgotten how much i love west african foods...


----------



## the button (Apr 20, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wondered why amazon is recommending me an eclectic mix of heavy dub, Lee Hazelwood, the Clash, Island Record collections, the Beastie Boys and funkadelic given that my i-pod consists of show tunes, the Pet Shop Boys and Lady Gaga but then I realised the only CD's I have bought from amazon have been for Mr. QofG's



Items you've bought > Use to make recommendations? > No


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Free ones?



paid for , not quite as tasty as free ones


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2010)

I hate Tuesdays almost as much as I hate Mondays

Just thought I'd say


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I hate Tuesdays almost as much as I hate Mondays
> 
> Just thought I'd say



What's your position on Wednesdays and Thursdays ?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2010)

Desk again


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> What's your position on Wednesdays and Thursdays ?



I'll let you know for sure tomorrow.  So far though, Wednesdays are fucking shit up til about 4pm, when I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, and Thursdays are Friday Eves, so automatically better than the first 3 pile of big sweaty bollock days


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2010)

Period pains are subsiding but, as always, have left me feeling exhausted  Time for a restorative cuppa I think...maybe with a bit of sugar to get my energy up


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Period pains are subsiding but, as always, have left me feeling exhausted  Time for a restorative cuppa I think...maybe with a bit of sugar to get my energy up



No maybe about it queeny - you need to get your blood sugar sorted out - I would recommend some biccies to go with that cuppa too 

quite fancy some biccies mesen now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone read Swedish?

Article just published featuring myself and some of my neighbours....No clue what it says. 

There is a MASSIVE very unflattering picture of me too...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 20, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Anyone read Swedish?
> 
> Article just published featuring myself and some of my neighbours....No clue what it says.
> 
> There is a MASSIVE very unflattering picture of me too...



what kind of mag is it?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> what kind of mag is it?



Heh 

In other news, I thought I would just have the littlest look at the Abby Winters site to see if there were any dvds I might fancy watching.  

I am now completely unable to drag myself away


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2010)

Afternoon all.  Was off yesterday so today is my (very slow) Monday.  Unfortunately I think someone might notice if I nodded off


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2010)

Yaaaaaawn........


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2010)

Last hour now

6k is approaching too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2010)

D6K


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Heh
> 
> In other news, I thought I would just have the littlest look at the Abby Winters site to see if there were any dvds I might fancy watching.
> 
> I am now completely unable to drag myself away



At work and saw Abby Winters is some 'erotic' actress?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2010)

Yawning here too

Plan for getting home is - cuppa, spliff, wank, make tea, more spliff, lie down, possibly another shuffle


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2010)

Bus, sofa, pjs, cider, dinner, sleep in that order here


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> At work and saw Abby Winters is some 'erotic' actress?



Dunno about that, but the AW site has absolutely TONS of amateur porn, featuring loads of lovely girlies.  It's all professionally shot, but these girls just fancy doing a bit of porn - tons of really good lesbian stuff on there, way better than your average so-called 'lesbian' porn

had to drag myself away from it - giving me the horn too bad


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> what kind of mag is it?



No idea...it's Swedish...possibly political/social kind. I am clearly guessing. 

Note: I have clothes on in the pic so I don't think it's porn.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> had to drag myself away from it - giving me the horn too bad



Yeah I know the feeling...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 20, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Note: I have clothes on in the pic so I don't think it's porn.



You can get no-nude porn now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> You can get no-nude porn now.


----------



## cesare (Apr 20, 2010)

It's ages since I was learning Swedish, but I _might_ be able to give you a rough idea of what it says.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 20, 2010)

cesare said:


> It's ages since I was learning Swedish, but I _might_ be able to give you a rough idea of what it says.



Thank you! I have just sent it to my upstairs neighbour (Swedish). Will report back when the translation arrives.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2010)

Time to go


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2010)

Feck it


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 20, 2010)

60 mins to go.





mofo


----------



## Voley (Apr 20, 2010)

A whole day out the office driving round various locations in West Cornwall in the sunshine with Bob Dylan on the stereo. Lunch looking out to sea in Porthleven. That was 'work' apparently. Instead of returning to an office filled with pissed-off colleagues who envy my skiving, I get back to a boss going 'Oh thank God we've got you to do this now. That used to take me _fucking ages_." Make me permanent in this job, O Gods of Employment, as I wish to do it until the day I die.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 21, 2010)

Bleugh.  Early start today.  Up with the larks at 5 and at work by 6.30.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2010)

UK open! Thank god! Going to ring travel insurance people to ask about process of repatriating Mother. Life, eh? 

Am bleeding myself and not looking forward to long haul flights but the woman needs me 

Owe Qoths a PM


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> UK open! Thank god!


bloody shit


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Bleugh.  Early start today.  Up with the larks at 5 and at work by 6.30.



haha


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> bloody shit



Moar brackets!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> UK open! Thank god! Going to ring travel insurance people to ask about process of repatriating Mother. Life, eh?
> 
> Am bleeding myself and not looking forward to long haul flights but the woman needs me
> 
> Owe Qoths a PM



How is she?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2010)

6000 today, surely


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2010)

Quick visit 'cos I am working at home today which, of course, means visiting charity shops!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 6000 today, surely



In the bag


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In the bag



new thread? you doing the honours?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2010)

Morning all.  Got one of the sales reps due in shortly, unfortunately it's the one who overuses the word mate.  Nice bloke, but quite irritating after a while.

Should still hopefully kill an hour or so though.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2010)

NVP said:


> A whole day out the office driving round various locations in West Cornwall in the sunshine with Bob Dylan on the stereo. Lunch looking out to sea in Porthleven. That was 'work' apparently. Instead of returning to an office filled with pissed-off colleagues who envy my skiving, I get back to a boss going 'Oh thank God we've got you to do this now. That used to take me _fucking ages_." Make me permanent in this job, O Gods of Employment, as I wish to do it until the day I die.



Wow

That sounds idyllic mate 

In other news, it is Winsday - which is just that little bit closer to Friday


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 21, 2010)

Morning everyone.

Have to do a quick search and prepare for a pitch to the VP of a healthcare corp (who I was reading about on the news the other day, kinda like the Nestle of the healthcare world  yes, they are cunts).


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2010)

NVP said:


> A whole day out the office driving round various locations in West Cornwall in the sunshine with Bob Dylan on the stereo. Lunch looking out to sea in Porthleven. That was 'work' apparently. Instead of returning to an office filled with pissed-off colleagues who envy my skiving, I get back to a boss going 'Oh thank God we've got you to do this now. That used to take me _fucking ages_." Make me permanent in this job, O Gods of Employment, as I wish to do it until the day I die.



sounds a good un 

thinking back about my loooooooong work history, I think my fave job was at Waterstones, it was crap pay, I was working in the delivery room at the back of the shop (I'd turned up a day late for a job interview for the shop floor jobs) me and two others just had books delivered, delivered them to the floors (it was a big shop) and mucked about with the other fellahs - and flirted with the lovely mainly girls shop floor staff 

there was a a great pub next door to the back entrance for deliveries, many a sneaky pint was had, 2 of us could sneak to the pub, and if someone looked for us, the other would say 'he's in the gardening section' there were several routes to the garden section  and we would be back on duty before they'd returned

we also got pissed with the rest of the staff every thursday in the pub next door


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> In other news, it is Winsday - which is just that little bit closer to Friday



Hopefully Friday is hopefully going to be an easy day.  Just remembered that cunt boss has booked the day off and is paying for herself to go to a trade conference


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2010)

Ms T said:


> How is she?



She's much better, thank you  Well - the infection is clearing up but her blood pressure is up and she feels rotten and is sad and alone and can't imagine how she'd possibly be able to get herself to the lift at the hospital, let alone out into the street to hail a cab in the middle of fucking Manhattan. The travel insurance people (TIP) better authorise me as a family escort 

I'm getting quite impatient now but I understand that the forms need to be completed by the doc in NYC, including saying she needs me, and then TIP will doubtless sort out tickets etc. 

This is interesting (ish) http://hubpages.com/hub/Travel-Insurance-Why-Its-Important I was trying to unravel why I was talking to a nurse in Canada and not to RBS (TIP)  

I've got a suitcase with my neck pillow, eye mask and passport waiting to go 

COME ON!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> She's much better, thank you  Well - the infection is clearing up but her blood pressure is up and she feels rotten and is sad and alone and can't imagine how she'd possibly be able to get herself to the lift at the hospital, let alone out into the street to hail a cab in the middle of fucking Manhattan. The travel insurance people (TIP) better authorise me as a family escort
> 
> I'm getting quite impatient now but I understand that the forms need to be completed by the doc in NYC, including saying she needs me, and then TIP will doubtless sort out tickets etc.
> 
> ...




Good news. 

Will you have time for a spot of shopping?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Good news.
> 
> Will you have time for a spot of shopping?



I'm desperatly trying to find out 

TIP must be used to panicky people calling them 8 times a day so are being v patient.


----------



## cesare (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad your mum's feeling a bit better 5t3IIa. Finger's crossed they'll authorise you to go over and collect her.


----------



## Stig (Apr 21, 2010)

Got an emergency, guys! 

This job confirmation and start date has just come through, *at a totally different and lower rate than was offered over the phone * 

I  queried this and the recruitment guy said:



> the new rate is  is the PAYE rate that you opted for, the original rate was the working as LTD company/Umbrella option I offered.



WTF?

I'm about to send this back:


> I am very unhappy about this. Your offer was the original rate which I accepted.  You then subsequently, after having made the offer, asked whether I was interested in working as a LTD/Umbrella, which I declined.
> You did not say this would affect the amount originally offered.
> 
> i am prepared to take the job for the original offer.



Have i got a leg to stand on?


----------



## cesare (Apr 21, 2010)

Ach! 

Doing it via Ltd/umbrella means that you don't get holiday and sick pay. Doing it as an employee means that they scale down the rate accordingly - presumably.

If you do the sums, does the lower rate of pay + holiday pay = ltd co rate?


----------



## Stig (Apr 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> Ach!
> 
> Doing it via Ltd/umbrella means that you don't get holiday and sick pay. Doing it as an employee means that they scale down the rate accordingly - presumably.
> 
> If you do the sums, does the lower rate of pay + holiday pay = ltd co rate?



It's gone from £70 per day to £60. That's gross. I'm used to £25k gross. 

I'm worried that if I accept a rate that much lower than before, I'll never get a job at my old rate again.  Maybe i'm being paranoid.

The worse thing is he's had me hanging on for a whole month waiting for this job to come through! Which means i've inevitably slackened a bit on looking for other jobs, thinking i already had one


----------



## cesare (Apr 21, 2010)

Stig said:


> It's gone from £70 per day to £60. That's gross. I'm used to £25k gross.
> 
> I'm worried that if I accept a rate that much lower than before, I'll never get a job at my old rate again.  Maybe i'm being paranoid.
> 
> The worse thing is he's had me hanging on for a whole month waiting for this job to come through! Which means i've inevitably slackened a bit on looking for other jobs, thinking i already had one



It does sound harsh in terms of pay   What other benefits do they provide for an employee that you wouldn't get as a contractor?

Nothing to stop you from trying to negotiate, & then reluctantly accepting but carry on looking for other positions, I guess.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2010)

I just popped in to say VAGINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2010)

Can I have its autograph?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sending the link to my little brother... he's done various vag sculptures


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I have its autograph?



sure, let me buy some paint and I'll sort one out for you lol


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I just popped in to say VAGINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



excellent vag news tp, will post my congratulations on the vagthread


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2010)

it concerns me that most of my posts lately have been about vaginas...  I hope I'm not on the turn...


----------



## grit (Apr 21, 2010)

Stig said:


> Have i got a leg to stand on?



Verbal contract is worth the paper its printed on, sorry


----------



## Stig (Apr 21, 2010)

grit said:


> Verbal contract is worth the paper its printed on, sorry



Arse. 

Now I have to decide whether I want to do it or not. It's a four month full time job, so it's basically my summer gone, for virtually half my previous wages.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd fuck it off and have a summer on the dole, it's quite special.


----------



## Stig (Apr 21, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I'd fuck it off and have a summer on the dole, it's quite special.



That's very very tempting, when you put it like that.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> it concerns me that most of my posts lately have been about vaginas...  *I hope I'm not on the turn.*..



Ha!  You _so_ are - what with 'that' haircut, and now becoming some Famous Cunt on what appears to be *whispers* quite a Feminist Project - you'll be having to hand back your Straight Female membership card m'dear


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I'd fuck it off and have a summer on the dole, it's quite special.



Oh, and stig - ^ this

the fuckers


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2010)

Stig said:


> That's very very tempting, when you put it like that.



it's one of lifes great pleasures, it's lush sitting in parks every day while the sun is shining reading a book and having a bevvy watching the world knowing that everyone else is slaving away on 9-5 office environment


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ha!  You _so_ are - what with 'that' haircut, and now becoming some Famous Cunt on what appears to be *whispers* quite a Feminist Project - you'll be having to hand back your Straight Female membership card m'dear



me and my bezzer have just agreed to do swapsies of our clunge pics


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> me and my bezzer have just agreed to do swapsies of our clunge pics


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2010)

I've managed to burn a pan making poached eggs. I am not safe to be left on my own


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've managed to burn a pan making poached eggs.



Did you forget the water? 

Afternoon is going sloooow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you forget the water?
> 
> Afternoon is going sloooow



I forgot to turn the gas of and left the water boiling...until there was no water but just the pan boiling


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I forgot to turn the gas of and left the water boiling...until there was no water but just the pan boiling



great 6000 post


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> great 6000 post



6000th post....me....yipee!!!! Do I win anything....like a new saucepan


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I forgot to turn the gas of and left the water boiling...until there was no water but just the pan boiling



bloody MS!!!!! I do shit like this all the time, once I left the fucking oven on overnight  I've also put my mobile phone in the fridge


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> bloody MS!!!!! I do shit like this all the time, once I left the fucking oven on overnight  I've also put my mobile phone in the fridge



I've nearly put the kettle in the fridge a couple of times  Mr. QofG's saw me once and was like "WTF?" and all I could say was "I'm making tea!"


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I forgot to turn the gas of and left the water boiling...until there was no water but just the pan boiling


Get a water bath instead of a new pan


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've nearly put the kettle in the fridge a couple of times  Mr. QofG's saw me once and was like "WTF?" and all I could say was "I'm making tea!"



 love it!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2010)

nearly off

did I mention I have to come in for a breakfast meeting tomorrow at 8 fucking thirty? did I mention that already?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of us start at that time every day


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Some of us start at that time every day



my sympathies to you, I generally get in about 9.15, so it's a big change to my routine, usually I'm just getting dressed at 8.30


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2010)

I only live 5 minutes drive from work, so I usually get dressed at about 8.15


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I only live 5 minutes drive from work, so I usually get dressed at about 8.15



if i lived 5 minutes fro mwork, I'd be getting dressed at about 9am , which would be a more civilised start to the day


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2010)

This is true.  Although I don't start doing any proper work until about 9.30 anyway, so I guess it balances itself out


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> bloody MS!!!!! I do shit like this all the time, once I left the fucking oven on overnight  I've also put my mobile phone in the fridge


Doesn't everyone do shit like this though? Please tell me they do... I do


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Doesn't everyone do shit like this though? Please tell me they do... I do



yeah, but probably not on a half hourly basis lol


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2010)

ah ok


----------



## Voley (Apr 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> That sounds idyllic mate





marty21 said:


> sounds a good un



Yeah, it only pays a couple of hundred quid a week but it's stressless. Today was a bit more routine - data input and whatnot - but I get called out any time (I get one a day, usually) and it means a drive off into the countryside with the tunes on for a bit. I was out for two hours today. This might not be such a great thing when it's pissing down all the time but it's bloody lovely at the mo, like.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> nearly off
> 
> did I mention I have to come in for a breakfast meeting tomorrow at 8 fucking thirty? did I mention that already?



I start at seven thirty tomorrow.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2010)

Day off today!

Will be quite busy picking mother up from airport at 11am though!!!!

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cesare (Apr 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Day off today!
> 
> Will be quite busy picking mother up from airport at 11am though!!!!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!



No flights for u and whisk her off for foodz and cuddles. How cool is that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> No flights for u and whisk her off for foodz and cuddles. How cool is that



Am verrrrrry slightly disappointed not going to NYC myself but it would have been horrible really so that's OK  

Weird scene. Hope BBC doesn't try to film emotional reunion


----------



## cesare (Apr 22, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Am verrrrrry slightly disappointed not going to NYC myself but it would have been horrible really so that's OK
> 
> Weird scene. Hope BBC doesn't try to film emotional reunion



I like NYC but it's no big deal. You're getting your mum back in a coupla hours ... you can make HUGE FUSS OF HER to make up for illness/wedding; and she's completely gonna love you to bits for your efforts. 

You'll probably both have a little nom in a cafe then get back home and both have a really good long sleep.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2010)

Have sent u a txt c x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 22, 2010)

College drag returns...coffee in Hackney on my sunny doorstep.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2010)

On my way to breakfast meeting


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2010)

meeting hasn't started yet, people are late   I was early!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2010)

*still* not started 

<shakes fist at latecomers>


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 22, 2010)

Morning 



marty21 said:


> meeting hasn't started yet, people are late   I was early!!!



Perhaps it was some sort of hilarious office prank to get you in early?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it was some sort of hilarious office prank to get you in early?





I won't get caught out this way again!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 22, 2010)

Arrange a 6pm meeting tonight then fuck off early?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Arrange a 6pm meeting tonight then fuck off early?





meeting was cancelled, two tenants who were supposed to attend 'forgot' about it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 22, 2010)

mmm, cawfee and croissant, very nice. my breakfast meeting of one. all attendees report max satisfaction. very busy week, can't believe its friday eve already


----------



## Ms T (Apr 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> meeting was cancelled, two tenants who were supposed to attend 'forgot' about it



Never mind, at least you get to go home early.  

I was late for work this morning due to horrid migraine that had me up half the night.  I had to ring in at 6 this morning to say that I'd just taken some strong medication which knocks me out for a couple of hours and wouldn't be in until 9.    Better late than never, eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all - I am in a funny/fed up mood today. Not sure what is wrong with me  Probably just need a big kick up the arse!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 22, 2010)

MMmm its not looking good, walked into a 9:30 meeting 5 minutes early, 2 people were already in there I introduced myself, and from what team I was from, and sat down 

......

They then said that their 9am meetining hadn't yet finished and I should wait outside until mine started


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello all - I am in a funny/fed up mood today. Not sure what is wrong with me  Probably just need a big kick up the arse!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 22, 2010)

as for meetings, mine was a total fuck up yesterday.

Arrived 30 minutes late as I was held at security before realising I was in the wrong office. Jumped into cab and arrived at another research site. Rescanned by security. 

Did quick fire questions and answers with HR, a numbers person and VP from the States. I think it went well. Will find out if we won the proposal.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

arrived late today. Had to drop bike off.
The pretty receptionist gave me a nice smile.
Funny how the little things can make one happy. 
If i was single and 7 years younger. then yeah.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>





I have also managed to burst a blood vessel in my eye - probably from excessive sneezing - which is itching so if anyone does want to stare deeply and lovingly into my eyes they are just going to see a red blob!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>



He DID kick me up the arse!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> MMmm its not looking good, walked into a 9:30 meeting 5 minutes early, 2 people were already in there I introduced myself, and from what team I was from, and sat down......
> 
> They then said that their 9am meetining hadn't yet finished and I should wait outside until mine started



 ace!



100% masahiko said:


> arrived late today. Had to drop bike off.
> The pretty receptionist gave me a nice smile.
> Funny how the little things can make one happy.
> If i was single and 7 years younger. then yeah.


  I had to nip the chemist before for first aidy stuff, and got a cheeky comment from one of the blokes from here.  He watched me walk all the way down the road towards him, and said 'you're a cracking sight to see in the morning, strutting down the road like that'


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ace!
> 
> and got a cheeky comment from one of the blokes from here. He watched me walk all the way down the road towards him, and said 'you're a cracking sight to see in the morning, strutting down the road like that'


 
I think that ya have pulled


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ace!
> 
> 
> I had to nip the chemist before for first aidy stuff, and got a cheeky comment from one of the blokes from here.  He watched me walk all the way down the road towards him, and said 'you're a cracking sight to see in the morning, strutting down the road like that'



And? What was your reply?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> I think that ya have pulled


hehe 



100% masahiko said:


> And? What was your reply?



I laughed!   Nice to get a compliment, innit?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ace!
> 
> 
> I had to nip the chemist before for first aidy stuff, and got a cheeky comment from one of the blokes from here.  He watched me walk all the way down the road towards him, and said 'you're a cracking sight to see in the morning, *strutting down the road like that' *



I now have the Saturday Night Fever soundtrack in my head


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 22, 2010)

So is a strutter then Soj  I like your style, get noticed and all that


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> So is a strutter then Soj  I like your style, get noticed and all that



I just walk with purpose - it has been been described as a 'swagger' before now as well


----------



## Yetman (Apr 22, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Never mind, at least you get to go home early.
> 
> I was late for work this morning due to horrid migraine that had me up half the night.  I had to ring in at 6 this morning to say that I'd just taken some strong medication which knocks me out for a couple of hours and wouldn't be in until 9.    Better late than never, eh?





You had a migraine, but told your work your lateness would be due to you taking drugs? I ring in saying I've got a migraine when actually I've taken drugs


----------



## the button (Apr 22, 2010)

Morning all. I've just got up. And for why? Because I've got some days off work.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 22, 2010)

Off to the market for lunch!!!!! Fuckin' starving.


----------



## cesare (Apr 22, 2010)

Yetman said:


> You had a migraine, but told your work your lateness would be due to you taking drugs? I ring in saying I've got a migraine when actually I've taken drugs


----------



## Ms T (Apr 22, 2010)

Yetman said:


> You had a migraine, but told your work your lateness would be due to you taking drugs? I ring in saying I've got a migraine when actually I've taken drugs





Medication is not the same as drugs, y'know.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

I am trying hard to get Heart, Magic and Gold FM off the fecking office radio. 
Partly because I hate the music but everyone hates the adverts. 

Radio 6 is far too alternative for this crowd, is Radio 2 the only place left to go for middle of the road music and no adverts?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 22, 2010)

beans on toast and another coffee for dinner. feel very sleepy now but have 2 meetings this avvie....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> feel very sleepy now



I have this today
Think a very early night will be had.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have this today
> Think a very early night will be had.


Very broken sleep last night. Had a wierd semi-erotic dream about watching/being in a movie involving semi-clad nuns and people being tied up and the like. All taking place in a busy multiplex shopping centre thingie. It's been hanging around my head all day. Am about two degrees from dropping face first onto the keyboard.....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Very broken sleep last night. Had a wierd semi-erotic dream about watching/being in a movie involving semi-clad nuns and people being tied up and the like. All taking place in a busy multiplex shopping centre thingie. It's been hanging around my head all day. Am about two degrees from dropping face first onto the keyboard.....





Are the draggers about to head off on another dream tangent?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Very broken sleep last night. Had a wierd semi-erotic dream about watching/being in a movie involving semi-clad nuns and people being tied up and the like. All taking place in a busy multiplex shopping centre thingie. It's been hanging around my head all day. Am about two degrees from dropping face first onto the keyboard.....



What kind of cheese had you eaten before bed


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Very broken sleep last night. Had a wierd semi-erotic dream about watching/being in a movie involving semi-clad nuns and people being tied up and the like. All taking place in a busy multiplex shopping centre thingie. It's been hanging around my head all day. Am about two degrees from dropping face first onto the keyboard.....



mmmm semi-clad nuns, my favourite 

I had an erotic dream too, but for the life of me cannot remember the content.  Enough to have me waking up, err 'clutching stuff'


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 22, 2010)

the lesbian website you was looking at...must have triggered it off.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

Stroll round the park now I feel


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> mmmm semi-clad nuns, my favourite
> 
> I had an erotic dream too, but for the life of me cannot remember the content.  Enough to have me waking up, err *'clutching stuff*'



I am so going to adopt that as a euhpemism for as many erotic things as I can think of 

I dreamt I snogged someone last night but it was just snogging. No fiddling or 'clutching stuff'!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> the lesbian website you was looking at...must have triggered it off.



Yeh, that, and this other site that I was told about, that you would not believe the quality of


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am so going to adopt that as a euhpemism for as many erotic things as I can think of


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, that, and this other site that I was told about, that you would not believe the quality of


 
would that be one that starts with e and ends with a x


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> would that be one that starts with e and ends with a x



No, it would be the one that goes along the lines of ifeelmyself - sheer fucking _quality_, google it!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 22, 2010)

I woke up with what I thought was a spiders web on my face this morning! Didnt work out exactly what else it could be but I'll choose to believe it was a bit of very thin slightly elastic tacky string that had fell onto my face into a webby kind of mess. No problem there 

Working at home is coming into its own now. Some nice piano based old school on, back doors open, sun beaming in, shorts cladden and ice brewing for a nice cider and bacon sarnie orientated lunch.

Amazing how a bit of sun can cheer the fuck out of ya init


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I woke up with what I thought was a spiders web on my face this morning! Didnt work out exactly what else it could be but I'll choose to believe it was a bit of very thin slightly elastic tacky string that had fell onto my face into a *webby kind of mess*. No problem there





it would appear that the sunshine is kicking off Urban's nocturnal, errmm, 'wanderings'


----------



## Yetman (Apr 22, 2010)

The downside of all this is that I've done absolutely no work at all today 

But I've ordered my bad ass new PC so that counts as a successful morning if you ask me


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Mate

You're at home, it's sunshiney, you have cider - why did you even think you would get any work done?!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

Office lass has just strolled back in the office with a huge chicken kebab. 
I want


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Office lass has just strolled back in the office with a huge chicken kebab.
> I want



the lass or the kebab?

or both?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> the lass or the kebab?
> 
> or both?



Kebab


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Office lass has just strolled back in the office with a huge chicken kebab.
> I want


 
Is she drunk


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

She seems sober


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2010)

soj - you have good thighs


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> She seems sober


 
She is not right then, first law on kebab eating is that youve gotta be totally twatted, yeah even if it is a chicken one


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

__~


----------



## Yetman (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr_Nice said:


> She is not right then, first law on kebab eating is that youve gotta be totally twatted, yeah even if it is a chicken one



I did this yesterday. Wasnt even drunk. Got a small one with chips and a pot of garlic mayo and couldnt finish it, I stunk like a fookin turkish brothel at closing time this morning. Mind you that was because I spent the night at a turkish brothel 

Not really 

It was a weston super mare one  same flavour though


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> soj - you have good thighs


oh ta chuck 



Mr_Nice said:


> She is not right then, first law on kebab eating is that youve gotta be totally twatted, yeah even if it is a chicken one



yup - who the fuck eats a kebab, sober?!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 22, 2010)

Me ^ 

I'm now eating baileys haagen daaz with strawberries to make up for it 

I need to do some fucking work!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

Long insect is long


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Me ^
> 
> I'm now eating baileys haagen daaz with strawberries to make up for it
> 
> I need to do some fucking work!





erm yetty mate - it's gone 4 - not worth starting owt now


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2010)

leaving in about 20 minutes, early start ftw


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> leaving in about 20 minutes, early start ftw



cunt


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> cunt





plus late start tomorrow for a training course, so only half a day left til the w/e


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> plus late start tomorrow for a training course, so only half a day left til the w/e



 double cunt!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

Nearly time to go surely


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup - I am outta here. Off to late night shopping in Sutton. W00t


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

oh queeny - you terrible c...c....c....person! 

I wanna gooooooo toooooooo - I have a bottle of French 'crisp white wine' int fridge   It's gonna be helping me do my housework


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm away - probably have a cheeky pint or two on the way home somewhere


----------



## Yetman (Apr 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> erm yetty mate - it's gone 4 - not worth starting owt now



Aye, I'm in the garden now with canvas and spray cans. Fuck this proper work shit, its nearly physically impossible to do from home when its sunny outside.

Anyone had them new kronenbergs with the ball in the can? Fucking lovely man, well worth the extra bit of money. If I stuck a ball in a can of Fosters or something before pouring would it achieve the same effect?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Anyone had them new kronenbergs with the ball in the can? Fucking lovely man, well worth the extra bit of money. If I stuck a ball in a can of Fosters or something before pouring would it achieve the same effect?



Ooo no - it'll be one of them 'draught effect' things then? 

I love kronenbourg me


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2010)

Leaving at 4pm today... yep, really I am  

Tomorrow I'm leaving at 3pm to make up for staying late 3 days in a row.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm away - probably have a cheeky pint or two on the way home somewhere



be rude not to mart

now go on, fuck off







ya cunt


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Earth Day by the way


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

earth day? wut?

right - I am fucking OUTTA here!! woohoo!!!!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 22, 2010)

Nearly time to go after a busy day in the news factory.  Our desk has been struck by sickness today, first me, then someone had to go home so it's been flat out all day. 

Going for a quick drink now as a colleague has retired after 30+ years, then home to bed as not feeling great.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 23, 2010)

Friday 
Coffee and then getting on with it!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2010)

feel a bit messy, went to a pub last night, ran into the stig (and rich)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

Freeday Friday and so far so good. Been a bit of a frustrating week in general but the nice weather has made up for it. Gonna do that work hard thing today to try and make the hours go by faster or something.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 23, 2010)

It is actually Freeday for me today.  Yay!  Thank God - I didn't sleep too well last night for the third night running so feel like shit, again. 

I was on the way to the tube at stupid o'clock this morning and a man wearing a yellow tabard came walking towards me with his hands in the air saying "It's Friday"!  Put a smile on my face.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Happy days innit, friday and its sunny .......  so are we all working hard today then I seem to get that impression


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 23, 2010)

There's only one shower room in this building.
Ended up arguing with a guy who was in there for over 30 mins!
Vain fucker.

Anyway, Good morning everyone!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2010)

Freeday here. Trouble is am stuck at mother's with a splitting headache. I can see the sunshine though and should really go out in it to the bank and charity shops.

She lives in a v small town, right, and the HSBC is opposite the church down a little lane near the river  

I would frankly rather be in London, slaving down the mines and have had none of this happen though. Excitement is only 9.999999999/10 a Good Thing


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I was on the way to the tube at stupid o'clock this morning and a man wearing a yellow tabard came walking towards me with his hands in the air saying "It's Friday"!  Put a smile on my face.





I know exactly how he feels!

Happy Freeday, one and all


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2010)

hooray, not long now, sun streaming through my window, coffee on the go, let's have it!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

Today I will leave at four dammit! It's Friday and I bought cookies shhhhhhh


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2010)

mmm, cookies...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Today I will leave at four dammit! It's Friday and I bought cookies shhhhhhh



What kinda cookies?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Friday and Shakespeare's Birthday!!

Day off today, thank fuck! Didn't get home until 1.30am after rehearsal and had to escort a very drunk Mr. QofG's who had been in town for a jolly.

He smelt like a two day old wine spill, skipped down the station doing a little dance and singing a song when we reached Maidenhead, after asking me, in a loud whisper in front of the rest of the carriage, if I'd had a poo...though not quite in those words


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

Double chocolate chip  they're for the afternoon, I will probably share them.


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> feel a bit messy, went to a pub last night, ran into the stig (and rich)



Yep, opening night at a brand new stokey pub, excellent pub it was too, and lo and behold, there's a Marty. 

You should have seen the cheese! 

http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...015597&Signature=4RncS5VR0/ZlGpDKaVIY0vIoqEU=


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> Yep, opening night at a brand new stokey pub, excellent pub it was too, and lo and behold, there's a Marty.
> 
> You should have seen the cheese!
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...015597&Signature=4RncS5VR0/ZlGpDKaVIY0vIoqEU=



Oooh, which pub is this...?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 23, 2010)

What did you decide about the job, Stig?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> Yep, opening night at a brand new stokey pub, excellent pub it was too, and lo and behold, there's a Marty.
> 
> You should have seen the cheese!
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...015597&Signature=4RncS5VR0/ZlGpDKaVIY0vIoqEU=


You got them in a pub?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Today I will leave at four dammit! It's Friday and I bought cookies shhhhhhh



Me too!!!

And can I have one of your cookies?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> Yep, opening night at a brand new stokey pub, excellent pub it was too, and lo and behold, there's a Marty.
> 
> You should have seen the cheese!
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...015597&Signature=4RncS5VR0/ZlGpDKaVIY0vIoqEU=





Roadkill said:


> Oooh, which pub is this...?



It was an impressive cheese board!   It was the revamped jolly butchers in stoke newington, changed from a notorious late night dive,to ale heaven


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

__~


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> And can I have one of your cookies?


If I see you cycling home I'll give you a cookie


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> after asking me, in a loud whisper in front of the rest of the carriage, if I'd had a poo...though not quite in those words





BiddlyBee said:


> Double chocolate chip  they're for the afternoon, I will probably share them.



Urban synchronicity! 

Where did you get the cookies though bee, and what make are they?  These things matter goddammit!  Those Maryland double choc chip, for instance, are utter rubbish, whereas the co op own brand are lushness


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> What did you decide about the job, Stig?



I'm starting on Monday.


and still applying for jobs throughout four month duration.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Where did you get the cookies though bee, and what make are they?  These things matter goddammit!  Those Maryland double choc chip, for instance, are utter rubbish, whereas the co op own brand are lushness


Morrisons bakery bit.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> I'm starting on Monday.
> 
> 
> and still applying for jobs throughout four month duration.


Not taking the summer off then stig? Shame that 



BiddlyBee said:


> Morrisons bakery bit.



Promising then


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

Working Stig


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Not taking the summer off then stig? Shame that



I know, but I've found myself hiding in the house not going out anyway, degenerating into a mad old lady just like I thought I would. No point going to the park on your own.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> No point going to the park on your own.



Given up dogging then?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> I know, but I've found myself hiding in the house not going out anyway, degenerating into a mad old lady just like I thought I would. No point going to the park on your own.



I've been going places on my own for years - you're just out of practice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> It was an impressive cheese board!   It was the revamped jolly butchers in stoke newington, changed from a notorious late night dive,to ale heaven


yes, we walked by there on wednesday evening and it was rammo. there were a few of the old regulars still in there, looking very non-plussed at all these ale-drinking types


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 23, 2010)

Gotta get out for some fresh air and sunshiiiiiine, MMMmmm a run or the pub by the river in Staines,


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> If I see you cycling home I'll give you a cookie



ahh, from the cycling thread it appears we'll on route!


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Given up dogging then?



I'm given to believe you need to go there with someone else for that?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> I'm given to believe you need to go there with someone else for that?



Not to watch though


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've been going places on my own for years - you're just out of practice



Dun like it. I'm the sort of person that needs to be around people. Can't stand 'em mind, so end up moaning either way. It's just one of my charming little eccentricities


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2010)

right, that's it, I am going OUT! 

chazza shops of crouch end, here we come.

...hold on though, i might miss something on the internet *refresh all tabs*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

Seems we are off to the pub for lunch


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Seems we are off to the pub for lunch


you're going to get slaughtered


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

*awaits drunky bhaaaji*


fucks sake

Was just enjoying a lovely quiet read, when loud-scouse-girl came into reception to blither fucking shit down her phone to one of her billions of mates


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *awaits drunky bhaaaji*
> 
> 
> fucks sake
> ...



Hate it when that happens.

Went for a walk and didn't realise there was another market off Clerkenwell Rd. Ended up eating in a new Vietnamese restaurant there. 
Except they weren't Vietnamese. And I hate salty noodles.
Cunts.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2010)

Got back from the Head with some outrageous bright yellow shoes and earrings to wear in the show next week!!

Have self-tanned myself (not my choice, I rather like being pasty white!) and am waiting for it to develop. I am aiming for Tom Jones


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2010)

No bargains to report in Crouch End chazza shops.

However, I have managed to arrive home with three different types of pate, four different types of cheese, and two german bredsels.

I'm going to taste test the lot for lunch now


----------



## Ms T (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> No bargains to report in Crouch End chazza shops.
> 
> However, I have managed to arrive home with three different types of pate, four different types of cheese, and two german bredsels.
> 
> I'm going to taste test the lot for lunch now



Result!

Only three hours to go before my long weekend starts.  In other news, I am going out tonight for Malaysian food.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2010)

work has just offered people who are unhappy here voluntary redundancy. the joy was shortlived when i realised 4 of us want to leave but they'll probably only let 1 of us go.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> work has just offered people who are unhappy here voluntary redundancy. the joy was shortlived when i realised 4 of us want to leave but they'll probably only let 1 of us go.


is that why you want to have a fight?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Seems we are off to the pub for lunch





Pickman's model said:


> you're going to get slaughtered





sojourner said:


> *awaits drunky bhaaaji*



A solid Friday lunch. 
Not too crazy but four pints of Staropramen with no food. 
Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2010)

you lucky devil, alls i had was an omlette and chips and a mug of tea.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you lucky devil, alls i had was an omlette and chips and a mug of tea.



Was not even three hours


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Was not even three hours


yes but it was 4 pints!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Promising then


Was too dry... I could do better


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes but it was 4 pints!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> work has just offered people who are unhappy here voluntary redundancy. the joy was shortlived when i realised 4 of us want to leave but they'll probably only let 1 of us go.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is that why you want to have a fight?


No, I think OU just got caught up in the heat of the RSVP fight 

sorry to hear that OU 



Badgers said:


> A solid Friday lunch.
> Not too crazy but four pints of Staropramen with no food.
> Is it time to go home yet?



4 pints without food - I'd not have left the pub!


BiddlyBee said:


> Was too dry... I could do better



Shame

I just stocked up on the Co Op big fuckoff triple choc cookies


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2010)

Taste test results just in:

Pate winner: Welsh venison and chilli
Runner up: wild mushroom tartex
sad loser: chicken liver & mushroom blandness

Cheese winner: Ossau iraty. Never heard of it, but it's verry interesting.
Runner up: Raclette. always my fave.
Honourable mention: Comte. 
Sad loser: Taleggio. Was lovely in the pub last night; seemed a bit bland today, must be a much younger bit.

and there we have it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

Text from a former colleague who has just been searched 'internally' in Dubai


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> Taste test results just in:
> 
> Pate winner: *Welsh venison and chilli*
> Runner up: wild mushroom tartex
> sad loser: chicken liver & mushroom blandness



fucking HELL that sounds good 

laydeez and gennulmen - we have entered the final hour.  please break out the cunts


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> Taste test results just in:
> 
> Pate winner: Welsh venison and chilli
> Runner up: wild mushroom tartex
> ...


I like your scoring, like a true competition... I can picture the different pates and cheeses on podiums  

I'm still yet to try Comte.

And on that note I'm off ya cunts 

I'll be within spitting distance of you tomorrow soj


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 23, 2010)

Have a nice one.

I'm still typing a fuckin' email.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> =please break out the cunts



Break into the cunts


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm home already and I'm well on the way to getting fucked up.

I hereby permit you to call me a cunt.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 23, 2010)

Afternoon.

Last half an hour then a long weekend


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I like your scoring, like a true competition... I can picture the different pates and cheeses on podiums



I'm quite tempted to make them little medallions and sit them on different shelves of the fridge accordingly. 



definitely need a job


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2010)

i'd forgotten all about that.

cunts!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2010)

not you stig obv, that was aimed at the relaxing nvp and co...


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> Pate winner: Welsh venison and chilli



That does sound good. I've just had to make do with a tray of doughnuts instead, it's quite a hardship.


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2010)

Weirdly, the first image you get on Google when you type 'cunts' in is Robert De Niro in Taxi Driver. 

If you turn safesearch off it's slightly different.


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd quite like to post it for the benefit of anyone still at work with a boss nearby.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'd quite like to post it for the benefit of anyone still at work with a boss nearby.


i _am_ the boss (for today at least, every other fecker is WAH, the cunts)


----------



## Ms T (Apr 23, 2010)

Stig said:


> Taste test results just in:
> 
> Pate winner: Welsh venison and chilli
> Runner up: wild mushroom tartex
> ...




No way is raclette better than comté.  Plus it's a melty cheese for use in a melty cheese machine (yes, I have one).  That's my view.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm leaving now.
Will be thinking of you cunts when I'm outside in the warm sun.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2010)

laters you cunts, have a wonderful weekend all


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> And on that note I'm off ya cunts
> 
> I'll be within spitting distance of you tomorrow soj



bollocks - missed this.  wonder where she's gonna be?



Badgers said:


>



 don't we all darling


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm home already and I'm well on the way to getting fucked up.
> 
> I hereby permit you to call me a cunt.



*CUNT*


ooo, hurt my throat shouting that


ya cunt


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I'm leaving now.
> Will be thinking of you cunts when I'm outside in the warm sun.





Paulie Tandoori said:


> laters you cunts, have a wonderful weekend all



tara then cunty cunts


*waves*


*puts 2 fingers up*


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2010)

Off he went with a cuntitty-cunt. Cunt. Cunt. Cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

NVP said:


> Off he went with a cuntitty-cunt. Cunt. Cunt. Cunt.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2010)

was going to leave early but I'm still here, a cunt , still at work at 4.45 on a friday


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> No way is raclette better than comté.  Plus it's a melty cheese for use in a melty cheese machine (yes, I have one).  That's my view.



I know but I prefer it raw. I just really like raw raclette for some reason.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2010)

Outta here


call me a cunt, call me a cunt


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

cnut


----------



## Stig (Apr 23, 2010)

you cunt soj!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2010)

Where is my kunting bus?

Have a good weekend winners


----------



## Stig (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah well, there we are then. Turns out I'm not starting work on Monday after all. 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=322888

Ho hum

*desperately looks for job*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2010)

Stig said:


> Ah well, there we are then. Turns out I'm not starting work on Monday after all.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=322888
> 
> ...



fuckers! I have never heard the like tbh, advertising it at one level of pay, and by the time you get to it , making it a lot lower, through Recruitment Consultant skullduggery


----------



## Voley (Apr 25, 2010)

The job I'm on was verbally offered at a higher rate initially, too. Only 50p an hour but it all really counts at the lower end of the pay-scales. The drop Stig's talking about is unreal, though.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Annoying stuff there Stig 

Blah Monday here. Was a nice weekend but tired today. Fell asleep on the couch about 19:00 last night. Went to bed at 22:00 when I woke back up but could not sleep till about 03:00 

Oh well, slap on the fake smile and off to work shortly. Hope the hours fly by.....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

morning all , Monday


----------



## Voley (Apr 26, 2010)

Long weekend coming up. Seems a way off right now, like, but it's there nonetheless ...

Late start for me today as picking my boss up on the way in, hoping for a few callouts to get me out the office. There was an office move over the weekend. I'm expecting chaos first thing.


----------



## the button (Apr 26, 2010)

Did I mention I'm off work all this week?

Still, I got up especially early to wish you all good morning.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

the button said:


> Did I mention I'm off work all this week?
> 
> Still, I got up especially early to wish you all good morning.



I don't think you mentioned that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

That's very lovely of you, button. Ta 

I'm back to work after two days off looking after mother last week. Got zero interest in doing these last two days temping before being off for a week NOT going on the holiday I booked but now can't afford. 

Feel sorry for me


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2010)

c'mon, it's only monday. a lot can happen in the next day or two.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> c'mon, it's only monday. a lot can happen in the next day or two.



Best estimate is: I need to find a grand in the pocket of a jacket I've not worn for a while to cover both holiday and work I'll be missing


----------



## Stig (Apr 26, 2010)

Feeling sorry for 5t3IIa here 

And me. I've got to phone in about why I'm not going into work in about an hour.

In other news: I sprained my hand yesterday, it's agony. I'm doing everything one handed which is pretty frustrating. I can just about use a mouse, but can't write. It's twisting it that can't be done. Mehh

(Was arm wrestling. D'oh!)


----------



## Ms T (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloody hell, draggers.  Is there no good news on here today?  

Stig - that's proper shit about the job.  I'd be fuming as well.

Stella - can you borrow some money off your Mum?

((Stig and Stella))


----------



## Ms T (Apr 26, 2010)

In other news, I'm not working today.  Off to pilates at 10 then out for lunch in Ealing (Ealing, ffs) with a couple of people I worked with on a programme last year.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Good gloating button 
Now get back to bed or open a beer!!!

Nearly over to SW18 and seems a punctual Monday. 

Not good Stig and Stells. You guys need some good news and more coffee


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2010)

i've rarely been happier


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> In other news, I'm not working today.  Off to pilates at 10 then out for lunch in Ealing (Ealing, ffs) with a couple of people I worked with on a programme last year.





Five day week this week and then back to the looooong weekend next week


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

I swear it was a blink ago when I called you alot 'cunts' before venturing out in the sun 

Good morning


----------



## Ms T (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Five day week this week and then back to the looooong weekend next week



I have three days off every week, sometimes four.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

got into work, load of calls about one of my tenants partying like it's 1999 all over the weekend -


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> got into work, load of calls about one of my tenants partying like it's 1999 all over the weekend -



Marty the enforcer


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Marty the enforcer



I'd be happy if she just shut the fuck up


----------



## Stig (Apr 26, 2010)

The firm haven't even answered the phone yet! 

They're a bit slack. Probably ushering in all the new workers as we speak, and not noticed one missing yet.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Stig said:


> The firm haven't even answered the phone yet!
> 
> They're a bit slack. Probably ushering in all the new workers as we speak, and not noticed one missing yet.



you going to fuck them off


----------



## Stig (Apr 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you going to fuck them off



They just answered. I was very polite, and told them that I was very disappointed to have to let them know the bad news, that I'd just had my contract through and the money was so very much less than promised by the agency that there was no way I could afford to take it, I was very shocked and wish there have been more honesty.

She was very short. Kthxbye.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

Stig said:


> They just answered. I was very polite, and told them that I was very disappointed to have to let them know the bad news, that I'd just had my contract through and the money was so very much less than promised by the agency that there was no way I could afford to take it, I was very shocked and wish there have been more honesty.
> 
> She was very short. Kthxbye.



She sounded like a shit agent tbh...
She did effectively lie about your rate...


----------



## Stig (Apr 26, 2010)

Now I have an email from the recruitment agency and an answerphone message. 'just to check everything is ok and there are no problems with the trains, as I'm yet to appear this morning.

That's raised my hackles.

I don't think I can manage a polite reply, but not sure whether leaving it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Stig said:


> Now I have an email from the recruitment agency and an answerphone message. 'just to check everything is ok and there are no problems with the trains, as I'm yet to appear this morning.
> 
> That's raised my hackles.
> 
> I don't think I can manage a polite reply, but not sure whether leaving it is the right thing to do.



Do they have a head office? 
I would be copying everyone I could find on my reply.


----------



## Stig (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do they have a head office?
> I would be copying everyone I could find on my reply.



Too late; sent this:

I've been trying to phone in since 8:30 am to let [person at actual work] know the bad news, and finally got an answer just now.

The contract came through and the rate on that was even lower still than the frankly laughable rate you had already dishonestly lowered to before. The final truthful rate is not an amount of money I can live on in any way shape or form. All this could have been avoided if you had been honest in the first place. I shall certainly know never to deal with recruitment agencies again.

Don't really have anyone else to forward it to! I'm actually shaking now. Better go and fill in a few job applications


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

((((Stiggy)))) 

http://www.rec.uk.com/contact



> The REC is the representative body for the UK’s £27 billion private recruitment and staffing industry with a membership of more than 8,000 corporate members comprising agencies and businesses from all sectors and 6,000 members of the Institute of Recruitment Professionals (IRP) made up of recruitment consultants and other industry professionals. All members must abide by an REC Code of Professional Practice.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

Stig said:


> Don't really have anyone else to forward it to! I'm actually shaking now. Better go and fill in a few job applications



Well, what's for sure is that you won't be working with Hudson again.
I know the market is pretty slow but I don't like how these agents are fucking around with the desperate. Eventually someone is so skint, they will take that job... and probably be on less as the agent will have to make up for the missing hours.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

sorry to hear you been dicked about stig, hard luck.

morning all, weekend felt very short.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> ((((Stiggy))))
> 
> http://www.rec.uk.com/contact



Not all agencies are part of REC.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2010)

Morning all 

Bit sleepy today as late night after the technical rehearsal.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Not all agencies are part of REC.



Worth a try though?

They may not be members but sounds like Stigs agency are happy just to fob her off.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

Stig said:


> Too late; sent this:
> 
> I've been trying to phone in since 8:30 am to let [person at actual work] know the bad news, and finally got an answer just now.
> 
> ...



I think you should have a day off from anything job related. Seems like you need it  

When I got made redundant I pretended it was all OK and tried so very hard to get a new job but it was impossible to get my head around. I was a lot more knackered and shocked than I thought I'd be, iyswim. I needed a full week to decompress and absorb it all before I could start again. Similar thing for you with this maybe?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Bloody hell, draggers.  Is there no good news on here today?


I have two 4 day weeks in a row  and lots of cake coming up this weekend 

Aw Stig that's rubbish


----------



## Stig (Apr 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I think you should have a day off from anything job related. Seems like you need it
> 
> When I got made redundant I pretended it was all OK and tried so very hard to get a new job but it was impossible to get my head around. I was a lot more knackered and shocked than I thought I'd be, iyswim. I needed a full week to decompress and absorb it all before I could start again. Similar thing for you with this maybe?



Nice idea, but rich is already a little alarmed at my patheticness, I think this coincided with the Blood Madness (as I fondly like to call it) at the weekend.

This guy is actively lying to me now, and it's getting a bit escalated via email. I might have to block him. Check this out:


> I have to admit that i am a little concerned that you genuinly believe that i have activly tried to miss lead you? As i said repeatedly said last week this is not the case and certainly not the way that I work.
> 
> I have been informed by IPSA this morning following your direct request for a rate increase and your non-attendance this morning that your contract has been terminated affective immediatly.
> 
> ...





> I did not ask for an increase, I told them that the amount originally offered was so completely different than on the contract that regrettably was unable to sign the contract. 53 quid before tax and NI doesn't even cover my rent. It's unbelievable.





> The £53 is the money that you take home this is after Tax and National Insurance. Which is the only reason why it did not state the £60 on the contract, not that we were lowering the rate. And the differnece Between the £60 and £70 is that we have to pay Employers NI whren you work directly through us and not an Umbrella company.
> 
> Kind regards





> That is a complete lie, see below, where you told me it was before tax and NI.  The 60 was reduced to 53 because of hidden holiday pay deductions, nothing whatsoever to do with Tax/ NI.  I see you are a member of REC.





> You will get paid £60 a day befor your Tax and National Insurance is deducted. The rason it is a lower rate than going through an umbrella company is that you are working directly through us and We have Employers NI to pay.
> 
> I hope that explains
> 
> Kind regards


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

LEAVE IT!

Hold head high and... and, well I'd go back to bed tbh.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 26, 2010)

Stig love, don't block him, just don't reply to him. Close your email application and make a cuppa.


----------



## Stig (Apr 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> LEAVE IT!
> 
> Hold head high and... and, well I'd go back to bed tbh.



Plan


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, and rich! can stuff it. Nothing pathetic here.

Pontification Mode: on

What's weird is seperating this stuff from how one feels and business. Feeling naive and lied to is so totally not how one would wish to conduct oneself regarding employment and it's a nasty fucking shock when you realise you've been done over. I'd be embarassed. Not to say _you_ should be, you know what I mean. 

That agent is a moron. He knows his business, obvs, but has no idea how to communicate that to people and that's not your fault. 

/off

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Sarnie


----------



## the button (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good gloating button
> *Now get back to bed* or open a beer!!!



I had a snooze.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sarnie



I had a cream cheese bagel for breakfast _again_. I sort of wanted to try something different (maybe porridge?) but I have built up a rapport with the cafe people and it would just totally confuse things if I changed my order after, tbh, having the same thing, on and off, for the last 4 years


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2010)

Kinell Stig - the fucking gobshites   Have a nice cuppa tea and a sit in the sunshine chuck - try not to let the bastards get you down


In other news, yes, weekend was too short, but it was so very lovely   I didn't actually sleep a wink though last night, which wasn't so very lovely


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2010)

I feel sick 

I think it is the combination of tiredness and having to smoke rank herbal cigarettes in the show. They smell like rotting moss and taste like it to. Plus having not smoked any ciggie of any kind for 6 years they gave me a really bad head rush


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

This is good news Monday isn't it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

i've just hired a car to go to cornwall for flora day, weekend after next, cos the train cost too much. that's good news


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

I might set up a facebook account


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, so you say


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2010)

Someone here was supposed to have flown out to Australia to see his brother but had flights cancelled 'cos of the ash and it got to the stage when there was no point in him going. Poor thing is understandably a bit upset


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

all morning - calls about the mega party over the weekend


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I might set up a facebook account



Have you really nothing left to live for?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> all morning - calls about the mega party over the weekend


were you invited to the party?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> were you invited to the party?



can't imagine enjoying it, a load of teenagers kicking off? not really my cup of tea, might have gone if it was in the early 80s to be fair

it's probably the worse case of noise asb I've ever come across tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> can't imagine enjoying it, a load of teenagers kicking off? not really my cup of tea, might have gone if it was in the early 80s to be fair
> 
> it's probably the worse case of noise asb I've ever come across tbh



Really? 

So these kiddies had a bash on Saturday night and as soon as your office opened EVERYONE who lives near them started complaining??! Is it all about noise or asb too? More details?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Really?
> 
> So these kiddies had a bash on Saturday night and as soon as your office opened EVERYONE who lives near them started complaining??! Is it all about noise or asb too? More details?



they seem to have a party every weekend tbh, are sick all over the shop, from the balcony into a woman's garden, in the street outside, someone had to get a hose pipe to wash all the vomit away

I'm very tolerant, but I'd get the hump if someone was vomiting all over the place tbf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they seem to have a party every weekend tbh, are sick all over the shop, from the balcony into a woman's garden, in the street outside, someone had to get a hose pipe to wash all the vomit away
> 
> I'm very tolerant, but I'd get the hump if someone was vomiting all over the place tbf



Oh dear, that sounds very grim. I can be philosophical about a massive loud party next door that I am not invited to but relentlessly every weekend with vom is Not Very Nice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they seem to have a party every weekend tbh, are sick all over the shop, from the balcony into a woman's garden, in the street outside, someone had to get a hose pipe to wash all the vomit away
> 
> I'm very tolerant, but I'd get the hump if someone was vomiting all over the place tbf



*vomits all over the thread*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Vomit stories on a Monday morning


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

the missus had a spectacular 3-hurl projectile vomit up the high street on saturday, following some 4am high jinx at a birthday party the night before.

a type almost walked into her as she was hurling, the type screamed with fright when she realised what was happening


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Vomit stories on a Monday morning



Where is my 'J Badger Esq wants to be friends with you on Facebook' email?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is my 'J Badger Esq wants to be friends with you on Facebook' email?



Scared


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Scared



Just click every single privacy option when you sign up so you're practically invisible then get the lay of the land so you can open up a bit and let us in, maaaan


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Just click every single privacy option when you sign up so you're practically invisible then get the lay of the land so you can open up a bit and let us in, maaaan


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

Adultery?  I've never pulled on FB. Here otoh...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Just click every single privacy option when you sign up so you're practically invisible then get the lay of the land so you can open up a bit and let us in, maaaan



I may actually do this. 
Does it take long to set up an account with every single privacy option on?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I may actually do this.
> Does it take long to set up an account with every single privacy option on?



No, don't think so. It's name, email (privacy setting on that) and DOB (privacy setting on that) to get you started as far as I recall.

Then allow it to look in your email account to see who you know who is on...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh dear, that sounds very grim. I can be philosophical about a massive loud party next door that I am not invited to but relentlessly every weekend with vom is Not Very Nice



me too, you have to be be living in Hackney  I have a neighbour who does my head in about noise, there's a hostel next door to her, 2 doors from me, and they've had a few parties, I actually complained to them about one that went on until about 6 in the morning - I wasn't going to complain but the neighbour called me and asked me to listen from her place (Found out she had a bidet in her loo ) and the bass was making her house shake, she is a bit over neurotic about though, rings me now to go around, and one time, it was just the sound of a loud discussion (and before you lot start, she's not asking me around for anythign else - her husband is always there )


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Lunchtime 

Stroll to town 
Post letter on way
Birthday card for niece 
Check the charity shops 
Get the beard sorted
Crazy stuff


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunchtime
> 
> Stroll to town
> Post letter on way
> ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunchtime
> 
> Stroll to town
> Post letter on way
> ...



That is pretty wild.
Burning the candle on both ends I see.

I'm pretty mad myself. 
Walked to the market and got a beef rendang curry, with extra chillies.
Phew, must slow down...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

I had a tuna and cucumber roll and some S&V crisps. No carbs going well then


----------



## Stig (Apr 26, 2010)

I went to bed for a bit and read a kid's book, then got up and had some vegetable soup with a massive dollop of clotted cream in it.




edit: I'm on tenterhooks here for the facebook friend request.


----------



## Stig (Apr 26, 2010)

interesting fact of the day:

On Tenterhooks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

Stig said:


> interesting fact of the day:
> 
> On Tenterhooks



I have learned something. Thank you very much - your days work is done. Here, have 27p.


----------



## Stig (Apr 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I have learned something. Thank you very much - your days work is done. Here, have 27p.



  I'll invest them in sweet peanuts


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 26, 2010)

OK. I'm off on enforced holiday as I'm not doing any work.

See you all soon x


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> OK. I'm off on enforced holiday as I'm not doing any work.
> 
> See you all soon x



Miss ya already babes x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> OK. I'm off on enforced holiday as I'm not doing any work.
> 
> See you all soon x





Laters xx


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

KP is outside with two blond ladies


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I am off on a training course in Reading for the rest of the Week

Oracle RAC training 

*Yawns* would prefer to be dragging at work


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

National Citizen Service drag


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Grumpy people on the phone


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

not long to go now!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not long to go now!



For you or for all of us?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> For you or for all of us?


hohohoho!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hohohoho!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> OK. I'm off on enforced holiday as I'm not doing any work.
> 
> See you all soon x



laters xx


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


run away!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

dull meeting - with man who knew a lot about stats and data bases


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2010)

The one bastard day I wanted to coast, and I've been up to me friggin eyes in work.  Fucking finance girly 'popped in' (she was only meant to be coming tomorrow) and landed me with a cunt-ton of work 

I need to sleeeeeeeep


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Sojjy... 

I am just waiting for an acceptable time to walk out.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

I will be leaving in about 40 mins - been a long day

*shakes fist at noisy tenant*


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sojjy...
> 
> I am just waiting for an acceptable time to walk out.



I would have bollocked her if she wasn't up the duff 

wanna go hooooome


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, people are leaving. 
This means I will be leaving soon. 
Win.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2010)

Good news bhaaaji

Just over 20 mins left here...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

30 and counting. should i do pub quiz tonight?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> should i do pub tonight?



Yes



Paulie Tandoori said:


> should i do pub quiz tonight?



No


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 30 and counting. should i do pub quiz tonight?



sometimes


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 30 and counting. should i do pub quiz tonight?



Why not?

I have bought myself a nice bottle of white wine and am gonna chuck a coupla glasses down soon's I get in.  Very early night for me tonight.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

too late chaps, the pq team is already forming and ready for storming


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> too late chaps, the pq team is already forming and ready for storming



where do you do PQ?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> where do you do PQ?


shaky


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

Is it like a proper team? Like one person good at sports, another in history etc?

I've been to some where it was all too serious.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> shaky



right , what sort of prizes, I might be interested in assisting a victory one night


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2010)

going

bye all


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Is it like a proper team? Like one person good at sports, another in history etc?
> 
> I've been to some where it was all too serious.


we're all good at drinking  we're not completely serious, altho we did score 10/10 on jackpot round last week (lost on tie break)





marty21 said:


> right , what sort of prizes, I might be interested in assisting a victory one night


beer tokens for first two rounds (a score and a tenner) and jackpot last round which is total of all participants entry money (£1).


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

Sojourner -  I hope you have a splendid evening dear. 

Good bye.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 26, 2010)

45 mins to go


----------



## Ms T (Apr 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they seem to have a party every weekend tbh, are sick all over the shop, from the balcony into a woman's garden, in the street outside, someone had to get a hose pipe to wash all the vomit away
> 
> I'm very tolerant, but I'd get the hump if someone was vomiting all over the place tbf



Is this the same person you were talking about a while back, who moved into the flat before Xmas and it's been party central ever since.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Is this the same person you were talking about a while back, who moved into the flat before Xmas and it's been party central ever since.



I think so


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we're all good at drinking  we're not completely serious, altho we did score 10/10 on jackpot round last week (lost on tie break)beer tokens for first two rounds (a score and a tenner) and jackpot last round which is total of all participants entry money (£1).



might join you one night


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

Goodbye guys.

The sun is out. Think it'll be a nice cycle home.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think so



Will she get evicted?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Will she get evicted?



yes sadly, but it's mostly her own fault, for letting her mates run riot


----------



## Ms T (Apr 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> yes sadly, but it's mostly her own fault, for letting her mates run riot



Oh dear.  Presumbably she's had several warnings.  Does she not know how hard it is to get social housing in this city?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Oh dear.  Presumbably she's had several warnings.  Does she not know how hard it is to get social housing in this city?



she does know, sadly a lot of people do know, but don't care, and get evicted, when a small adjustment in their life style would allow them to stay in their homes


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> National Citizen Service drag



Sounds great! 

I'd like you to fetch supper from the chippy and then you can get on with the laundry wot wot.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

The traditional early Monday night and up early feeling better on this Loseday morning.  

A day of meetings today which is not ideal. First one at 09:30 and last one at 16:00 with a 'social networking expert' pitching their wares. Sounds like a barrel of laughs to me. Oh well, maybe this will reduce the drag somewhat......

Coffee number two now


----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2010)

Well yesterday was a bit of a drag tbh. But that's the first drag day in nearly two months of working there so I can't grumble really. Trying in vain to get contractors to just do their job all day; gets a bit a bit wearing after you've rung them for the fourth time on the same issue. Still - good chance of a few excursions from the office today. Bloody foggy out there, though.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

gonna be a hot day in Londinium


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

No drag for me today - have to write a business plan for MD tomorrow  And a business proposal for a client


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 27, 2010)

How are the draggers this fine Tuesday morn?

All good here in Hackney, coffee a go-go, bath in a bit and then out and on with the day.


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2010)

Up since 4.30 faffing about. Had toast and coffee, and bath. Meeting at 10.30 ...


----------



## Ms T (Apr 27, 2010)

A rare day out of the office drag for me.  Have my union rep hat on and am going on a site visit of our new offices in Central London, which is a building site atm.  Have to wear a hard hat, a yellow vest and protective shoes, apparently!  Followed by a meeting with management types about said new offices, where we argue a lot about exciting things like adjustable desks.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ms T said:


> A rare day out of the office drag for me.  Have my union rep hat on and am going on a site visit of our new offices in Central London, which is a building site atm.  Have to wear a hard hat, a yellow vest and protective shoes, apparently!  Followed by a meeting with management types about said new offices, where we argue a lot about exciting things like adjustable desks.



that is a picture opportunity and a half!!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that is a picture opportunity and a half!!



Yes, I am struggling to decide what to wear today as I'm not allowed to wear a skirt, apparently.  Do I need to wear sensible shoes, do you think?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Yes, I am struggling to decide what to wear today as I'm not allowed to wear a skirt, apparently.  Do I need to wear sensible shoes, do you think?



probably best not to wear a skirt, there may be some ladder climbing


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2010)

Morning all.

First day of work this week and the drag is already in full swing


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2010)

Now where did I hide my motivation? 

*looks under desk*


----------



## Ms T (Apr 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> probably best not to wear a skirt, there may be some ladder climbing



Oh yeah, just remembered I have to tie my hair back as well.  What's a fashionista to do.  

*puts socks and sensible shoes in bag*


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Oh yeah, just remembered I have to tie my hair back as well.  What's a fashionista to do.




I tie my hair back every day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2010)

Morning 

Sleepy and nervy today as it is the first night of "City of Angels" - will probably try to do as little work as possible....not that is much different from most days tbh!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 27, 2010)

Morning all

God I slept so well last night   Feel like a new woman! 

Finance girly is in again though - so that means most of my day is gonna be taken up doing stuff for her, and she will INEVITABLY want me to focus on something bang on 12 o clock, despite her knowing that I have to eat then or I will die of starvation


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

urgh! got a second place in second round of pq, so we hoovered up even more beerios (and a couple of shots for good measure). hooray for quizlamists!!!


----------



## ooo (Apr 27, 2010)

Just walked out of a presentation...
I feel sorry for the person who is still pitching 'cos nothing is going to happen.
I feel sorry for the guy who called the person in for the pitching 'cos his team is leaving him, he has no team!  He's doing this to make himself looks important... 
And I feel sorry for myself who just wasted 15mins of my time for showing some moral support.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> urgh! got a second place in second round of pq, so we hoovered up even more beerios (and a couple of shots for good measure). hooray for quizlamists!!!



excellent quiz news


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> excellent quiz news


not bad eh? we were joint second in jackpot again, but there's one team that keeps on winning at the mo!! 

let us know if you fancy popping along, i don't always do it but as i have late start today it didn't matter about the state of my bonce this morning.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not bad eh? we were joint second in jackpot again, but there's one team that keeps on winning at the mo!!
> 
> let us know if you fancy popping along, i don't always do it but as i have late start today it didn't matter about the state of my bonce this morning.



will do, I can be a little 'over triumphant' when 'over refreshed'


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Now where did I hide my motivation?



I might be in the same place as mine.  It's a good job I don't have a lot of work today.

Early lunch I think


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

I hate writing.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Now where did I hide my motivation?
> 
> *looks under desk*



is it in the cake tin?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I might be in the same place as mine.  It's a good job I don't have a lot of work today.


I do have LOTS to do though 



marty21 said:


> is it in the cake tin?


Have you been in my office?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I do have LOTS to do though
> 
> Have you been in my office?



you have a cake tin? 


<books cab>


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I do have LOTS to do though



Get cracking then.  Or make some excuses


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

Busy, oddly busy


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you have a cake tin?
> 
> 
> <books cab>


It's empty 



neonwilderness said:


> Get cracking then.  Or make some excuses


I'm cracking slowly


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

*Dragger request for help*

Have had a proposal from a company offering a 'social media strategy' and a fair bit of it is going over my head. Is there a social media dragger that could very quickly have a glance at it for me? They are coming in a 4pm today for a meeting with the most non-technical person here and I am gatecrashing to make sure we do not get too shafted.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry Badgers.

No clue but I came across this http://www.slideshare.net/ducttape/social-media-strategy


----------



## sojourner (Apr 27, 2010)

Ya see?  I fucking KNEW it - only just having me lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2010)

Not really my thing either.  I think it's to do with getting a presence on various networks and establishing a relationship with potential customers so you don't end up with a Twitter page with 3 followers


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Sorry Badgers.
> 
> No clue but I came across this http://www.slideshare.net/ducttape/social-media-strategy



Cheers.... 

The issue with this proposal I have is that these are two people with a blog, a twitter and facebook account. They are claiming to be able to raise our profile massively but I think they just want to piggyback off our marketing but charge us for the privilege.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Not really my thing either.  I think it's to do with getting a presence on various networks and establishing a relationship with potential customers so you don't end up with a Twitter page with 3 followers



I have made about 20 posts on twitter and have 400+ followers already. 
Reserved out company and product name blogs on blogger 
Set up facebook 
Set up LinkedIn 

All this is amateur but rather than use another company I would rather employ someone, even if just part time.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cheers....
> 
> The issue with this proposal I have is that these are two people with a blog, a twitter and facebook account. They are claiming to be able to raise our profile massively but I think they just want to piggyback off our marketing but charge us for the privilege.



Networking sites as a marketing service?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *Dragger request for help*
> 
> Have had a proposal from a company offering a 'social media strategy' and a fair bit of it is going over my head. Is there a social media dragger that could very quickly have a glance at it for me? They are coming in a 4pm today for a meeting with the most non-technical person here and I am gatecrashing to make sure we do not get too shafted.



work won't let me look at that 

look at some of the big companies with twitter pages, BT Care and Vodafone come to mind, I have tweeted them enquiries and they do get back to you, and they will look into stuff for you

It can work with Twitter, FB not too sure about, I don't really want to be a fan of a company on facebook

look at foursquare as well, it's a location based app, people check in when they are in bars/restaurants, etc and you get points, and for some companies (in America at least) you can get rewards if you have been to a particular bar/restaurant,etc 

it also allows companies to track who is coming to their particular place, that sort of thing


serious media strategy post is serious


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Networking sites as a marketing service?



Here is part of their proposal: 



> The method that we will apply will increase your attendance at the event, add massive value (via exposure) for your exhibitors, and also, looking long term,  bring in the next/younger generations of customers.  This is the only way to future-proof your event.  Therefore, you need to be bringing in the younger generations now.  All of that demographic have a method as to how they use the web.  We will make sure that your event is deployed and campaigned on the web in the manner that this demographic will be receptive to.
> 
> By doing this, the benefits will be:
> 
> ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2010)

How big is your company?  I suppose it depends what you want to achieve with it, but doing it yourself is an option.  I run a small forum (500ish members) and have a page and fake profile on facebook and they are quite well used with only two of us occasionally updating them.  The targeted adverts seem to work well when we use them.

If you want people to start contacting you via the networks, like marty's examples, then it may start taking up more of your time.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

What type of company do you work for?
Young people their target audience? Hope it's not some padeo ring.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

Event organisers. 
There are only five of us as most things are outsourced. 

I see social networking as a way of reminding people that you have things going on. 
The things they listed above sound like a load of business-buzz-speak to me.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

•	Increasing visibility
•	Increasing attendance 
•	Increasing advocates 
•	Increasing loyalty 
•	Potential to create other income streams
•	Creating fantastic PR 
•	Leading the way on-line in property event coverage
•	Add massive value to your exhibitors by our content and user generated content via the event.
•	Create content/archive
•	Add value to JV partners
•	Build your database
•	Create community around your event
•	Keep the buzz going long after the event is over.
•	Future proof your event

Yep it is. Too vague. Not specific enough. I agree, it's pretty poor.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep, just a load of buzz words a not a lot of content.  It reads like some of the bollocks I used to write for uni projects 



Badgers said:


> I see social networking as a way of reminding people that you have things going on.


It should help you bridge the gap between events.  Get feedback from the previous one(s), then updates and reminders about the forthcoming one(s).  Possibly allowing a bit of participation in the planning of certain aspects (depending on the event), so people feel involved too.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

Back to my proposal. 

(Thank fuck it's not like the one above).


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Back to my proposal.
> 
> (Thank fuck it's not like the one above).


Presumably it'll take more than 5 minutes to write then?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

Bit moar here - 



> Suggest that we come in for two days to map your social web and set up all your accounts, link them, and show you how to optimise them.    This would include creation of your own YouTube video channel, twitter account, FaceBook page, etc. We could also create a Prezi for you.
> 
> http://www.ecademy.com/node.php?id=145973
> 
> We would charge £850.00 per day for this and it would get you up and running and start building a following in preparation for the event.



Hmmm


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2010)

Set up the accounts yourself and ask for a discount


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Set up the accounts yourself and ask for a discount



Have done most of them already but probably not done them very well. Oh well, let's see what they have to say at 4pm  

__~


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

> Suggest that we come in for two days to map your social web and set up all your accounts, link them, and show you how to optimise them. This would include creation of your own YouTube video channel, twitter account, FaceBook page, etc. We could also create a Prezi for you.



£850 a day!!! thieving cocks   and mapping yout social web? cocks x a million

ask them about foursquare, if they haven't heard of it, fuck them off pronto and tell them to check their own social map


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> foursquare



I am the mayor of my local Chinese takeaway now


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I am the mayor of my local Chinese takeaway now



good lad !


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2010)

Finally into the last hour!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

The social media knuts are late


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2010)

Blatant amateurs


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The social media knuts are late



With all that networking technology and no twitter alert to say they're late?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

Right, meeting time... 
Updates tomorrow peeps!


----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2010)

Afternoon driving round The Lizard. Had me lunch near here:







Now back home.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

NVP said:


> Afternoon driving round The Lizard. Had me lunch near here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are officially a cunt 

my lunch view is usually of a skanky estate


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

I have to go to Reading tomorrow. 

And next month, spend two days at a conference in Manchester.
Will be sharing a room with a colleague and she's just so damn annoying. And she's not even good to look at


----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you are officially a cunt
> 
> my lunch view is usually of a skanky estate



I get paid fuck all if that's any consolation.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

NVP said:


> I get paid fuck all if that's any consolation.



you are worth a lot more x


----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2010)

Aww, bless.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

NVP said:


> Afternoon driving round The Lizard. Had me lunch near here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kynance cove is beautiful isn't it? we walked up there last summer.


----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, one of the most spectacular spots round these parts. Don't get down The Lizard way much - I ought to do some more walking round there too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

NVP said:


> Yeah, one of the most spectacular spots round these parts. Don't get down The Lizard way much - I ought to do some more walking round there too.


My ma's family are from the peninsula, so i've spent lots of time down there. This bloke has some good walks on his website


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2010)

Awful meeting, won't be home till gone 7 now but never mind. Quick pint it is then


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2010)

I had to work this morning, but button took me to lunch. And he gave me 3 year pressie. And he's taking me to posh foams, drizzles and veloutés dinner. And we had a quick trip on brand new East London Line. So a very good drag day for me


----------



## the button (Apr 27, 2010)

cesare said:


> foams, drizzles and veloutés dinner



The tagine of squab pigeon is particularly fine. 

*feels bad momentarily*


----------



## Stig (Apr 27, 2010)

cesare said:


> I had to work this morning, but button took me to lunch. And he gave me 3 year pressie. And he's taking me to posh foams, drizzles and veloutés dinner. And we had a quick trip on brand new East London Line. So a very good drag day for me



No jus?


----------



## the button (Apr 27, 2010)

Stig said:


> No jus?



At those prices? I should worry!

*shoots self in face*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds like a fine dining Tuesday in the drag 

Was a pleasant evening with some beers and a curry with some urbs. Stupidly woke up about 05:00 and was not going back to sleep which is not ideal. Oh well, today is humpday and only two sleeps till the loooooong weekend arrives. 

Coffee number two on the go and will have to leave the sofa soon.....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Once more into the melée troops...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2010)

long weekend closer

*sips tea*


----------



## Stig (Apr 28, 2010)

Dole interview at 0830 phew.

Looking forward to it, I have a few questions  

Was very depressed yesterday, crisis of confidence style, spent most of the day filling in ONE application form, a no-cv style one. Didn't even finish it. There were NO other jobs. Started seeing myself as min wage dragger for the rest of my days due to turning down shit job on Monday.

Rich helpfully pointed out that these really really long and annoying application forms where no CVs are accepted have been put there specifically to make sure no recruitment consultant scum can go near them.  *grits teeth and goes back in*


Anyway, three jobs in my inbox this morning, all 20-25k, office manager things, that's me! 

Grrreat, can't wait, more application forms. 

I need a holiday.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Hang in there Stiggy. Most people have had several crisis of confidence moments in regards to employment. I find that I get a bit of self doubt but when a job comes up I look back wondering what I was thinking. Every application form is practice and you will get there.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2010)

Morning 



Badgers said:


> Awful meeting


Robbing cunts?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2010)

Morning all.  Feel a bit rough this morning - didn't sleep well.    Luckily I don't start work until 13.30 - yay!


----------



## Stig (Apr 28, 2010)

Interview rescheduled, claim advisor ill.

On the way home I stopped off at the shop for strawberries, blueberries and clotted cream. Nom.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Robbing cunts?



Seemed to be 

They were the real pond-life of the media world, all fake take and bleached hair. Made some ludicrous claims about their forum (probably the biggest community on the web?!?!) and most of what they said was far too idealistic. They do seem to be the most active on social media in our industry but I am far from convinced on this.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Although there must have been some effect as I know have a foursquare and facebook account


----------



## Stig (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Although there must have been some effect as I know have a foursquare and facebook account



You personaly do or your company does?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Stig said:


> You personaly do or your company does?



Company already has a FB account
I have set up a personal FB account 
Have set up foursquare to play about with for now 

Time stealing stuff right there


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2010)

Aye - chin up Stig - gotta be a good omen, having the dole interview rearranged eh? 

Bhaaji - terrible cunts  



I too am looking forward to this coming weekend   Today and for the rest of the week however, I have got a shit ton of work to do again


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2010)

9.30am til 8.30pm day today. oh heck.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 9.30am til 8.30pm day today. oh heck.




Nasty stuff that


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Company already has a FB account
> I have set up a personal FB account
> Have set up *foursquare* to play about with for now
> 
> Time stealing stuff right there



you will soon be Mayor of your local boozer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2010)

Morning all 

Good first night last night with only a couple of little mishaps. Working at home today thank fuck 'cos I am knackered!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

When it acceptable to have the first sarnie of the day, people want to know!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2010)

any time is a good time for sarnies.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They were the real pond-life of the media world, all fake take and bleached hair. Made some ludicrous claims



Does Derek Acorah do social networking now? 

In other news I've just found a bar of chilli chocolate in my drawer, but it's just made me more hungry


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> any time is a good time for sarnies.



This works. 
Cheese and Marmite ahoy.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Very quiet day here. 
This is not fending off the drag.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 28, 2010)

Sitting in Reading office after a presentation on clinical programming. Christ. 

Just got fucked over by a crappy agent. 
He ripped a candidate off me. Fucker. And I did all the hard work....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Just got fucked over by a crappy agent.
> He ripped a candidate off me. Fucker. And I did all the hard work....



Hate this in the face ^ ^ 

Get it a lot though and my skin is thicker as a result


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2010)

man drilling in office


----------



## Stig (Apr 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Just got fucked over by a crappy agent.
> He ripped a candidate off me. Fucker. And I did all the hard work....



Fighting a mental image of two skull faced parasites fighting each other to rip off a small grub-like victim.

Sorry, I'll probably get over this in time.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> man drilling in office


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 28, 2010)

Stig said:


> Fighting a mental image of two skull faced parasites fighting each other to rip off a small grub-like victim.
> 
> Sorry, I'll probably get over this in time.



Nah it was a headhunt. I don't do contracts no more.
The candidate was gonna get a pay increase from 89K Euros + benefits + car to 110K Euros + benefits + better car.

Did the negotiations and everything but another agent has claimed ownership. 
Real disappointed.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Stig said:


> Sorry, I'll probably get over this in time.



Nah, let it eat you up inside


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaag... 

One person at a funeral, another going home sick and I am dying of boredom now


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2010)

Lunch.  Think I'll head to the supermarket to try and relieve the boredom for a bit


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 28, 2010)

Had a gander around Reading. The place is like BNP utopia - or maybe I've been living in Brixton for too long. Had to make do with a sandwich from Gregs. And gorrr, their sausage rolls bring back some memories.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Lunchtime here too. 

Gotta get a card for a one year old. 
Kind of wonder what the point is there.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunchtime here too.
> 
> Gotta get a card for a one year old.
> Kind of wonder what the point is there.



Present?


----------



## Stig (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nah, let it eat you up inside



Ok, that'll keep me slim. sort of tapeworm stuff yes?


  you're not a recruitment consultant as well are you? 

*puts badgers on ignore*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> And gorrr, their sausage rolls bring back some memories.



Dunno if it's just nostalgia, but stuff from Greggs seemed nicer years ago before they had shops on every street.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2010)

No drag

Very busy

got tunes on and gonna fuck off out in an hour to sorting office - music full blast in car, bliss 

could kill for a spliff right now though


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 28, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Dunno if it's just nostalgia, but stuff from Greggs seemed nicer years ago before they had shops on every street.



they also seem smaller.
or were we smaller back then?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Lunch mission achieved


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> they also seem smaller.
> or were we smaller back then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> they also seem smaller.
> or were we smaller back then?



They've definitely got less filling in them these days.  It's political correctness gone mad!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2010)

Dragging here due to extra person so not enough work to go round.  Also am getting headache.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2010)

I want one!

Too much work!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Too much work!



Well, today is 40% day!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Well, today is 40% day!!


It feels like elventybillion percent day!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It feels like elventybillion percent day!!



Fuck me, that is a bit nasty  
I am having one of those _why am I here when nothing is happenin_g days

Long weekend is soon weekend though


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2010)

drilling has stopped, lot of dust on my desk though

still at the end of it , we will have air con


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we will have air con



(((the planet)))


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuckin' busy today.

Working with Germans. 
So...fuckin' anal (a bit like their porn I guess).


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> (((the planet)))



my bad, but it does get proper sweaty in here


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2010)

woohoo half hour to go 

then only 2 days!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> my bad, but it does get proper sweaty in here



The commuters will be pleased



sojourner said:


> woohoo half hour to go
> 
> then only 2 days!!!



YesYesYes

Well, I may still have an hour but the next two days are easy


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Long weekend is soon weekend though


Very true... and I'm leaving at 5 on the dot today, fuck em. And I have Friday off


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh you terrible cunt, Bee


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> And I have Friday off





Actually I can't ever be mad at you again or I would not have any clean pants


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Very true... and I'm leaving at 5 on the dot today, fuck em. And I have Friday off



Me too!  (Not leaving at 5 though, here until 11.)


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Actually I can't ever be mad at you again or I would not have any clean pants


That sounds like I make you poo when you're mad! 

I have a lot of baking to do on Friday.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have to lock up tonight, I HATE locking up, takes fucking ages, only the 3rd time in 6 months I've had to do it, alarms to set, shutters to close  something is bound to go wrong and I'll be here fucking years


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That sounds like I make you poo when you're mad!



Heh 

It may have happened though, I don't recall 



BiddlyBee said:


> I have a lot of baking to do on Friday.



SF?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> SF?


SF aren't baked


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2010)

10 mins, or 5 days, depending on how long it takes me to lock up


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> SF aren't baked



They could be though? 

Results 1 - 10 of about 413,000 for baked fajitas


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 10 mins, or 5 days, depending on how long it takes me to lock up



I like locking up


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 10 mins, or 5 days, depending on how long it takes me to lock up



mart - the more times you do it, the more you will get used to all the little 'ways' that are required to get it locked up in 2 minutes flat


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They could be though?
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 413,000 for baked fajitas



Actually it is my turn, fancy Enchiladas?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Actually it is my turn, fancy Enchiladas?


I do fancy enchiladas, but I reckon it's my turn to cook for all of you


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I do fancy enchiladas, but I reckon it's my turn to cook for all of you



*All* the draggers?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I like locking up





sojourner said:


> mart - the more times you do it, the more you will get used to all the little 'ways' that are required to get it locked up in 2 minutes flat



I prefer just nonchalantly leaving the office, it's a lot of FAFFING locking up this place, mind you if we didn't lock up, the scrotes in the estate would nick every thing and burn the place down


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *All* the draggers?


The ones that live within 400 yards of me, yes


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The ones that live within 400 yards of me, yes



Skills
Protectionism for the win


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2010)

only 3 and a half hours to go


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Those mediafucks I met with yesterday said they thought their forum was probably the largest community on the internet. I asked if they meant the largest industry specific community but they stressed that it was the whole internet. 

They have 1,097 members and 1,401 topics/threads 
Gaia Online has 21,840,091 members 
Urban75 has 48,069 members 

Fibbing a bit?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Those mediafucks I met with yesterday said they thought their forum was probably the largest community on the internet. I asked if they meant the largest industry specific community but they stressed that it was the whole internet.
> 
> They have 1,097 members and 1,401 topics/threads
> Gaia Online has 21,840,091 members
> ...


ring them up and laugh at them


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well that wasn't too bad tbh


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Those mediafucks I met with yesterday said they thought their forum was probably the largest community on the internet. I asked if they meant the largest industry specific community but they stressed that it was the whole internet.
> 
> They have 1,097 members and 1,401 topics/threads
> Gaia Online has 21,840,091 members
> ...



Jimmy hill, Jimmy hill


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ring them up and laugh at them





marty21 said:


> Jimmy hill, Jimmy hill





I think this plus some other wild claims has left them out in the cold.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The ones that live within 400 yards of me, yes



What time do you want us?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2010)

Saudades de você 

x


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Those mediafucks I met with yesterday said they thought their forum was probably the largest community on the internet. I asked if they meant the largest industry specific community but they stressed that it was the whole internet.
> 
> They have 1,097 members and 1,401 topics/threads
> Gaia Online has 21,840,091 members
> ...



Haha, busted!  Even my 'small' forum that's only been running about 15 months has 3 times as many topics with half the members


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> What time do you want us?


I'm scared to cook for you because we don't have a table and chairs... and you're such a good cook  

I still will though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Morning cakesniffers  

Friday Eve rolls around once more. This is a good thing but the year is flying by isn't it? Oh well, have a nice footy evening watching Fulham tonight and it is just me in the office so the music selection will be 1,000% better than usual


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2010)

Morning all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2010)

SelectUK is good, Badgers. House music all day long. 99.3FM


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> SelectUK is good, Badgers. House music all day long. 99.3FM



Never been that 'housey' babes. Might be Radio6, might just hit Spotify. Choices choices!!! 

Now where is my bus?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't then! 

Ugh. I can't remember what time I'm supposed to be getting in the shower now I'm starting at 9.30 instead of 9


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning cakesniffers


Where has this new word come from? 

Can't be doing with today, but have to be up at em and out of here in half an hour.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Where has this new word come from?
> 
> Can't be doing with today, but have to be up at em and out of here in half an hour.



I got it from 'A Series of Unfortunate Events' and it refers to people who can sniff cake but not eat it.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2010)

morning all, 2 days til the weekend  and I'm only working Tuesday to Thursday next week, which is nice


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

Last day for me this week.  Annoyingly, I had to work flat out for the last two hours of my shift yesterday and didn't get home until midnight.  Am shattered.  Hey ho - onwards and upwards!  Might pop into Brixton's brand new H&M on my way to work.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 29, 2010)

Good morning guys.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

A bright and happy start to the day, even the commute was easy  

Have the office totally to myself so might work in my pants or something?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2010)

Morning all 

Cunt boss is sitting in the main part of the office killing the atmosphere.  Expecting a long day ahead...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all
> 
> Cunt boss is sitting in the main part of the office killing the atmosphere.  Expecting a long day ahead...





Can you create some sort of distraction?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A bright and happy start to the day, even the commute was easy
> 
> Have the office totally to myself so might work in my pants or something?



I think you owe it to the world to work wearing just a thong, maybe one of those novelty thongs, with an elephant trunk


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think you owe it to the world to work wearing just a thong, maybe one of those novelty thongs, with an elephant trunk



The office plants are wilting at the mere suggestion


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2010)

someone once bought me a pair of those 'elephant trunks' they even had ears , secret santa 

I did try them on though, in the privacy of my own flat 


no pictures exist


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah, lost that motivation again  and am browsing the lidl website... I love lidl 

How cool is this for transporting fairy/cup cakes that you don't want to get squashed: 







I think I need it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 29, 2010)

I think we all need one.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ah, lost that motivation again  and am browsing the lidl website... I love lidl
> 
> How cool is this for transporting fairy/cup cakes that you don't want to get squashed:
> 
> ...



I want it too 

Have you been in the Lidl on Acre Lane before, I keep meaning to pop in.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can you create some sort of distraction?



I think pushing her down the stairs might be against H&S


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I want it too
> 
> Have you been in the Lidl on Acre Lane before, I keep meaning to pop in.


Yes 

I was in peckham lidl yesterday to pick up some frozen raspberries... came out with some very random things.

You'd love it in there Badgers!

Only £5.99 ^


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have you been in the Lidl on Acre Lane before, I keep meaning to pop in.



Yes. 
Like all Lidls, you just end up losing all hope when waiting at the tills.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Yes.
> Like all Lidls, you just end up losing all hope when waiting at the tills.


Aye, definitely don't pop in if you're in a hurry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2010)

I keep meaning to go to Lidl then forgetting all about it. My fascinating life


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

(((lidlless people)))


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Aye, definitely don't pop in if you're in a hurry.



Aldi is the place to go.  Everything is through the till and back in your trolley in about 7 seconds.  Just remember not to put anything breakable at the front


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

Nearest one is Old Kent Road though... bit of a trek.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Lidl will be done over the weekend then. 

Need to get some garden canes from somewhere too.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 29, 2010)

Aldi is one I not been.

Anyone visited Netto yet?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there a better option that Thames Water in London?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh, maybe mine is an Aldi? 

....

Nope, just checked - it's Lidl.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2010)

Aaaaarrgh!! My loose crown has finally given up and fallen out. I can't be a gap-toothed femme fetale 


I have paid £12.99 for a temporary kit which in my wank hands will probably mean I end up with a load of cement in my mouth. Nooooooooo!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2010)

Where is gap?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is gap?



here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is gap?



Front incisor (?) - the one right next to your front teeth



Badgers said:


> here



Oh you!


----------



## Stig (Apr 29, 2010)

Morning all.

Applied for a job in Brixton, that'd be strange. I could pass all the southerers on their way to lunch. 

I got a welder from Lidls.  Haven't had a go on it yet, the electrode sticks only just arrived. This is my plan for the weekend. Sparky in the Parky.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2010)

A welder? Like, a scruffy man from Romford suburbs with knackered boots and a hardhat? I don't understand. What kind of place is this 'Lidl'?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have the office totally to myself so might work in my pants or something?





marty21 said:


> I think you owe it to the world to work wearing just a thong, maybe one of those novelty thongs, with an elephant trunk :



 do it do it do it


Morning gobshites and cakesniffers all!  Friday eve! god I cannot fucking WAIT for the weekend!!!  

Have work to do today but not too much - in fact, have managed to fit in a Tesco online shop


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2010)

a friend of mine did an ad for Lidl or Aldi, I get them confused tbh, he got a couple of thousand quid for saying 'and vegetables' in a funny west country farming accent

I could fucking do that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a friend of mine did an ad for Lidl or Aldi, I get them confused tbh, he got a couple of thousand quid for saying 'and vegetables' in a funny west country farming accent
> 
> I could fucking do that



I think I have seen it....and I think it's for Aldi!!

It does make him look like an in-bred though marty so no need to be jealous


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I could fucking do that



Bigging yourself up again Marty?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I have seen it....and I think it's for Aldi!!
> 
> It does make him look like an in-bred though marty so no need to be jealous




he's a good looking lad in real life though, whereas I look inbred  ALL THE TIME


Badgers said:


> Bigging yourself up again Marty?




Team Marty


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> do it do it do it
> 
> 
> Morning gobshites and cakesniffers all!  Friday eve! god I cannot fucking WAIT for the weekend!!!
> ...



*CAKESNIFFERS!!!! *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2010)

Right - have done my tooth and am now covered in dental cement- hands, jeans, even my hair oh and a bit on the tooth itself . 

Can't eat or drink for two hours though


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 29, 2010)

How do you pronounce the surname "Baardewijk?"


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Homepage of the family Van Baardewijk

Try this crowd? 

I am not good with this sort of speaking caper.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Pastrami is nice


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - have done my tooth and am now covered in dental cement- hands, jeans, even my hair oh and a bit on the tooth itself .
> 
> Can't eat or drink for two hours though



Does it look alright though queeny?  I live in fear of my front crowns falling out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Does it look alright though queeny?  I live in fear of my front crowns falling out



It does actually  - there is a bit of cement left at the top which makes it look like I have a white line on my gum but other than that it isn't too bad. 

However my fingers look like I have dipped them in tippex


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Aye, definitely don't pop in if you're in a hurry.



It's fine if you pop in during the week in the daytime.  Shift work does have some advantages!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lidl will be done over the weekend then.
> 
> Need to get some garden canes from somewhere too.



99p store is my top tip.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

In other news, I got stuck on the Central line for 45 minutes and was late for work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It's fine if you pop in during the week in the daytime.  Shift work does have some advantages!


And flexi time


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> 99p store is my top tip.



Really? 
The one on the high street? 
Never thought of that for a second.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Really?
> The one on the high street?
> Never thought of that for a second.



They've got loads of gardening stuff in there, or they did a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Interesting business proposal from LinkedIn: 



> Here some info..., we currently are launching a breakthrough technology into the anti-aging market, which can pause and reverse signs of aging in its source – our genes. This technology is the reason why we are experiencing right now vertical growth. In fact we are moving so fast that we are looking for select individuals to drive the market (very lucrative), however saying that, we need to find the RIGHT person.
> 
> If that sounds of interest to you I would suggest arranging a time to meet via skype! Please advise me asap on a suitable time for us to chat further.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been getting emails from a bloke called Pete at the University of Illinois, telling me he's late for class, he's done the work for the presentation, do I need to meet with him first, shall we have a coffee afterwards, that sort of thing, the emails are to me and other members of his class

I've emailed him back telling him that I have no idea why he is sending me stuff, I live in London, etc. He didn't seem to take any notice. I sent one today saying I'd be happy to fly from London to meet for a coffee, he emailed back, saying he thought I'd been joking


strange thing is ...............

I went to the University of Illinois, in 1986/7


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've been getting emails from a bloke called Pete at the University of Illinois, telling me he's late for class, he's done the work for the presentation, do I need to meet with him first, shall we have a coffee afterwards, that sort of thing, the emails are to me and other members of his class
> 
> I've emailed him back telling him that I have no idea why he is sending me stuff, I live in London, etc. He didn't seem to take any notice. I sent one today saying I'd be happy to fly from London to meet for a coffee, he emailed back, saying he thought I'd been joking
> 
> ...



He, or you, are really a Timecop


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Mental people are mentalz


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there another marty21 out there?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is there another marty21 out there?



We are all Marty21


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is there another marty21 out there?


He said he typed out the email address wrong, so he's probably marty22 or marty11 or something 


Badgers said:


> We are all Marty21




Team Marty


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Cunt boss is sitting in the main part of the office killing the atmosphere.  Expecting a long day ahead...



Thankfully she's fucked off now, but things are still quiet 



marty21 said:


> I sent one today saying I'd be happy to fly from London to meet for a coffee, he emailed back, saying he thought I'd been joking


You should have conned him into paying for a ticket for you


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It does actually  - there is a bit of cement left at the top which makes it look like I have a white line on my gum but other than that it isn't too bad.
> 
> However my fingers look like I have dipped them in tippex



  I know what to look for if it happens to me then!

Well, that was a nice easy morning - here's to a matching afternoon

Might treat mesen to a spot or two of wine tonight - been sober and boring last 2 nights!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

afternoon all, fucking crazy morning, phone system went completely wonky, no one knew what was happening, all food outlets either sold out or queued at just now, i'm not enjoying this day so far......


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2010)

Spot or two of beer tonight then paulie?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

severely tempted sojjy, severely...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Bored....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

i'm off for physio for my cracked arse, see y'all later kids, play good now.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm off for physio for my cracked arse, see y'all later kids, play good now.





deffo beer tonight then P


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bored....



wearing elephant trunk undies yet bajjy?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Nah, went for all the doors and windows open option so have gone all shy.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2010)

You can do shy?

Well done


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2010)

Had a salmon salad for lunch and have recently had an ominous rumbling in my tumbly


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Eeeek....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Had a salmon salad for lunch and have recently had an ominous rumbling in my tumbly



*gets the sick bucket ready*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2010)

It rumbled then I went out for a (short) walk and it seems better. HOPE SO


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Were there any healers on the walk?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Into ye olde three-four window now and it is really hurting today....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, you lot are no use. 

__~


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2010)

Productive afternoon. I've not done much and managed to arrange some freelance work on the sly too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Howard from Take That is outside our office for some reason...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Howard from Take That is outside our office for some reason...



Throw things at him!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Knickers?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Knickers?



If only you were wearing the elephant thong...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



That is possibly one of the most disturbing pics I have ever seen  I think it's the eyes!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2010)

I saw Michael Beurk at Baker Street tube the other day. He looked very glossy


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is possibly one of the most disturbing pics I have ever seen



I am only just getting started


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

__~


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Throw things at him!!



Piss out of the window on him!!! 


afternoon all - have been busy doing not very much at all, surprising how one can fill one's time, twatting about, innit?

25 minutes to go and then it's home for yet MORE fucking laundry (christ where the fuck does it all come from? it's only me and the daughter! ), splifferoony, spot or two of Chilean cab sauv and then make tea and watch a film later 

and then it's Freeday tomorrow!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Freeday tomorrow!



Aye, bring it on I say!!! 

Footy tonight, hangover tomorrow morning and then a chilled Friday night with wifey as she is away for the weekend.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 29, 2010)

Freeday today 

10 mins and I'm off!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Freeday today



Grrrrrrr


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

*Truce*
This message is hidden because FoxyRed is on your ignore list.

Oh well, one day we will all get along


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

they stuck pins in my back!!! 

and it made me feel better?!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> they stuck pins in my back!!!
> 
> and it made me feel better?!



Wifey has been getting the pins too. She is doing okay with it too. 

Freeday peeps and no alarms for the next three mornings, am liking this outcome. Pretty hungover after the footy last night, great match to see live and much happiness.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2010)

Morning kids!

Good pin news 

_Could_ have a half-day today, _could_ work all day. Depends whether Someone calls me halfway through to confirm Daytime Bender & Sauce.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Morning kids!
> 
> Good pin news
> 
> Could have a half-day today, could work all day. Depends whether Someone calls me halfway through to confirm Daytime Bender & Sauce.



Nice to have options Stells, I could happily do a half day or even a full day off today. Not gonna happen though is it, unless there is a flood or something maybe....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2010)

This temping is amazing really. They really like me and say "Ooh, will you stay for a few more days? Please?" and I say "Oh yes. My pleasure." Person I'm covering is back today so it's either half-day hand-back or I stay and sort out all the invoices they gave me 

Should stay for the money really but I do fancy a small bender and whatever


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

been a long week, but end is in sight, and it's a 3 day week next week, it's back to the 70s


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2010)

Back to the 70's, Mart?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Back to the 70's, Mart?



3 day week


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Ahhh, my dream of the 21 hour working week takes me back to the 70's. I was only born in 1975 but they were the best of times.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah, I see. What's your news for the other day then? I missed it.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ahhh, my dream of the 21 hour working week takes me back to the 70's. I was only born in 1975 but they were the best of times.



I was a kid then, and thought it was nice of that Mr Heath to give everyone long weekends, couldn't understand why he lost his job


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah, I see. What's your news for the other day then? I missed it.



I'm being an election geek on Thursday night, so taking Friday off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm being an election geek on Thursday night, so taking Friday off



Counting? Exciting, sorta 

It's is exciting.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Counting? Exciting, sorta
> 
> It's is exciting.



I could have got a polling station gig, it's not a bad earner, about £200 for the day, and you don't have to take a day's leave - but I didn't want to sit in a polling station all day, or sit in a town hall all night counting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I could have got a polling station gig, it's not a bad earner, about £200 for the day, and you don't have to take a day's leave - but I didn't want to sit in a polling station all day, or sit in a town hall all night counting



So what are you doing then?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> So what are you doing then?



watching it, all night, drinking, all night


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

I am torn about watching it. I know if I start I will do it from start to finish. Drinking from start to finish. Arriving at work drunk, belligerent and tired. 

It should be on a Friday
It should be a national day off work
It should be mandatory to vote
Beer should be free


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am torn about watching it. I know if I start I will do it from start to finish. Drinking from start to finish. Arriving at work drunk, belligerent and tired.
> 
> It should be on a Friday
> It should be a national day off work
> ...



vote Badgers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2010)

I usually set my alarm to turn the radio on at 3am or something so I know what I'll be waking up to.

Not stayed up for one since 97 tbh.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I usually set my alarm to turn the radio on at 3am or something so I know what I'll be waking up to.
> 
> Not stayed up for one since 97 tbh.



i can't help myself


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2010)

Ooops. The wall clock I glance at all morning is stuck on 5.35am and I only just noticed


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Just saw a murder on Clapham Common!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh shut up? What? Squrriel v sparrow?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Oh shut up? What? Squrriel v sparrow?



Nope, a murder of Crows. Bloody big murder it was too, must have been 100 or more!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2010)

Good one


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Office, desk, coffee, smoke and I suppose it is time for w*rk then?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 30, 2010)

Tea. Croissants. Litre of water.


...must get motivated...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2010)

On stopped tube at whitechapel. Gonna be late


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeez - last time I stopped up all night for the election was in 87!!  Was fucking devastated that night - was a very angry young woman 

Anyhoo - on a happier note, happy friday everyone!   bring it the fuck ON!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Jeez - last time I stopped up all night for the election was in 87!!  Was fucking devastated that night - was a very angry young woman
> 
> Anyhoo - on a happier note, happy friday everyone!   bring it the fuck ON!



i've done it for every election since 92


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2010)

Morning people

I am monumentally tired but as it is Friday am intending to skulk behind my desk and try my best to skive my way throught the day


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i've done it for every election since 92



I was so incredibly gutted on that one mart that I determined never to do it again


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning people
> 
> I am monumentally tired but as it is Friday am intending to skulk behind my desk and try my best to skive my way throught the day



skulking is the new working


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Think I have a three day week commencing the 10/05 which is nice.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm being an election geek on Thursday night, so taking Friday off



I finish work on Thursday morning, so miss all the excitement.    Hendo is working election night though - he'd probably stay up all night anyway so might as well get paid for it.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 30, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I was so incredibly gutted on that one mart that I determined never to do it again



Tell me about it.  I was in Moscow so a bit out of the loop and fully expected a Labour victory.  My friend and I got the news in a phone call from her Dad and we couldn't get over it for days.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 30, 2010)

No drag today but busy, busy.  Off to hairdresser in a minute, then lunch with han and hendo, then new map exhibition at the British Library, then going to pick up my new bicycle.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2010)

*stretches*

Suppose I better drag my arse out my pyjamas  

I need a haircut too MsT  another day though, today I'm baking and running around doing a few errands. Hurray for new bicycle though... is han going to cycle home with you?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I was so incredibly gutted on that one mart that I determined never to do it again



that was a bad one - we had a party that night, there were loads of pissed up depressed people in the flat


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *stretches*
> 
> Suppose I better drag my arse out my pyjamas






Thanks for last night babes


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Lunch plan?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2010)

Mr. QofG's has bought one of the M&S dine in for a tenner meals for us to have on Sunday

He chose

Trout
Potatoes
Vanilla Ice Cream

I actually only really like one of those things


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2010)

what a busy morning again, they're working me too hard...only 4 or so hours to go before freedom...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has bought one of the M&S dine in for a tenner meals for us to have on Sunday
> 
> He chose
> 
> ...



?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 30, 2010)

Daddy muthfacking D.

Starving.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Pub for lunch I feel


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> ?



My feelings about vanilla ice cream are the same as ready salted crisps....why!?

Vanilla ice cream is only good when it has a flake sticking out of it and loads of raspberry sauce on the top! Or it is accompanied by a large slab of apple pie.

As for trout....it's slimy.

Potato for me on Sunday then


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Potato for me on Sunday then



Potato on the sofa?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


I'm up, I've done washing up, 1 load of laundry, baked one batch of cakes and erm... yeh not a bad morning 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I actually only really like one of those things


 is this meant to be a treat?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Potato on the sofa?



That's me!!



BiddlyBee said:


> I'm up, I've done washing up, 1 load of laundry, baked one batch of cakes and erm... yeh not a bad morning
> 
> is this meant to be a treat?



Kind of - it was meant to mean that we wouldn't have to go shopping on Sunday, I wouldn't have to cook and I would have a nice meal to look forward to after finishing the show I am doing. He did mean well...he is just one of those people who when it comes to presents/treats always seems to just get it slightly wrong


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He did mean well...he is just one of those people who when it comes to presents/treats always seems to just get it slightly wrong



Description of every man in the world right there ^ ^


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Kind of - it was meant to mean that we wouldn't have to go shopping on Sunday, I wouldn't have to cook and I would have a nice meal to look forward to after finishing the show I am doing. He did mean well...he is just one of those people who when it comes to presents/treats always seems to just get it slightly wrong


Can you drop some hints today, so he picks something else up? You can bung the trout in the freezer


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

gagging for a pint - not going to get one til about 5.30 though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Can you drop some hints today, so he picks something else up? You can bung the trout in the freezer



Men are really good with hints usually


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My feelings about vanilla ice cream are the same as ready salted crisps....why!?
> 
> Vanilla ice cream is only good when it has a flake sticking out of it and loads of raspberry sauce on the top! Or it is accompanied by a large slab of apple pie.
> 
> ...



trout for the cat

mrQOG out to to the shops again to get a proper meal


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 30, 2010)

Steak Barrito.
Beer. 
Chips.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can you drop some hints today, so he picks something else up? You can bung the trout in the freezer



We have left it that he will have the trout and ice cream (athough I may get an apple pie to go with that ) and we will 'find' somthing else to have on Sunday. Which probably means a trip to Sainburys but I will just drag myself round the shop like a reluctant teenager complaining that "I'm tired" !


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Steak Barrito.
> Beer.
> Chips.



is it not a burrito?  every time you post that I want to ask!

3 hours to go folks and counting...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Lager was nice


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 30, 2010)

sojourner said:


> is it not a burrito?  every time you post that I want to ask!
> 
> 3 hours to go folks and counting...



Is that how's it's spelt? Yep it was. 

Manager is away for the afternoon.
So we bought food and beer.
Was eating and having a laugh until one of the manager's 'friend' came into the office asking for her.

Just been caught drinking


----------



## Yetman (Apr 30, 2010)

Working from gf's mothers house atm, on conference call as we speak. Might mute myself, crack a beer and spark a j while listening to the more and more alien language that spouts from the orifice thats pressed to my already overheating lobes. Wont be the worst thing Ive done while on a conf call


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Wont be the worst thing Ive done while on a conf call



Two up the nose, one off the wrist, no harm done?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 30, 2010)

I would.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 30, 2010)

Said my bit now so its a disgraceful waste of time not to really isnt it . Might leave the snifters for now tho badge, I was on a 121 call the other day doing a line mid convo, mrs just looked at me like 'I cant believe you' 

Right then. *mute on, loudspeaker on, and into the garden it is*


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Is that how's it's spelt? Yep it was.
> 
> 
> Just been caught drinking



Yeh - that's how it's spelled 

oopsy!!  I could well murder a drink right now.  And a spliff.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

fucking scrotes on the estate, messing about with scaffolding


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

Have they been climbing on it marty?

Fucking hell - Friday afternoon just lasts for EVER sometimes, dunnit? 

Think I'ma gonna fuck off a bit early today - got me tesco shop being delivered between 5 n 6


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Not even four-o-fucking-clock


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Have they been climbing on it marty?
> 
> Fucking hell - Friday afternoon just lasts for EVER sometimes, dunnit?
> 
> Think I'ma gonna fuck off a bit early today - got me tesco shop being delivered between 5 n 6



climbing on it I can understand (we've all done that) unscrewing clamps and stuff, making it more unsafe, not good, it's like sawing a branch of the tree that you are sitting on, from the wrong side


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not even four-o-fucking-clock







marty21 said:


> climbing on it I can understand (we've all done that) unscrewing clamps and stuff, making it more unsafe, not good, it's like sawing a branch of the tree that you are sitting on, from the wrong side



Dickheads!!!  Fucking hell


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

this afternoon is soooooooooooooooooo loooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggg


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

Right - I am not gonna look at the clock until I think half an hour has passed

so that'll be in 10 minutes then


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

Fucking bollocks   6 minutes!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Lame sojjy, lame even by our standards


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

I think officially this is the longest Friday afternoon EVAH!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Yup... 

Hate the world now


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lame sojjy, lame even by our standards



I know I know - I didn't even think about it, was opening a document on me laptop and me eyes just automatically slid towards the fucking clock in the bottom right corner  Damn my eyes!!

At least we are FINALLY into four o fucking clock now!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 30, 2010)

Did someone say 4 o fucking o clock?

That's me done.

Well I'm off.

*LATERS *mofos!


----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm already home and am preparing a narcotic concoction as I write. Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Did someone say 4 o fucking o clock?
> 
> That's me done.
> 
> ...


did someone say 'isn't that masahiko geezer a huge cunt?'

no?

Well I just did 



NVP said:


> I'm already home and am preparing a narcotic concoction as I write. Have a great weekend, everyone.



Hello mate! wish I was home, gluggin wine and building a spliff


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

NVP said:


> I'm already home and am preparing a narcotic concoction as I write. Have a great weekend, everyone.






have a great weekend as well

less than an hour to go, thank fuck!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2010)

Right - heading off to the theatre in a bit, I may have a little sleep on the way 

Laters y'all


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

crawling towards the finish line, inch by inch


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

tara queeny

20 minutes to go...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

__~


----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2010)

...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

oh shut up nvp you massive cunt


----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

right - i am fucking OUTTA here woohoooo!!!! party party party!!!!

bye all! have a fucking cracker


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh soj.. I made cookies you would be proud of


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Right, fook this shite


----------



## vogonity (May 2, 2010)

Late shift weekend, finishing at 9.30pm; but that's okay because I'm on with a good crew. That said, all I'm looking forward to today is my dinner break.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Long weekend was nice but for some reason this morning is doubly painful. Oh well, back in the loop and coffee will fix all I hope. Saw Leon at the cinema last night which was good


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, hauling myslef out of bed was particularly painful this morning. Ah well, it's only a short week.


----------



## Ms T (May 4, 2010)

I'm going home in less than an hour.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

NVP said:
			
		

> Yeah, hauling myslef out of bed was particularly painful this morning. Ah well, it's only a short week.



The silver lining right there. Only a four day week with a bit of election limbo at the end to crazy things up. There is just no desire in body or mind to walk out the door today though. Ah well, the bank needs feeding.....


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

quite a weekend, good and annoying

drunken tumbling at urban drinks on Friday
Lazing around all Saturday

both good 

Sunday I decide (well we decide) to do some plumbing  changing part of the flush mechanism - looked complicated but doable - followed the instructions, turned the water off , changed the thing, turned the water on, it was leaking. Tried again, this time, hilarity ensued as water was all over the shop - going downstairs away - tripping her electricity out - and into her new bathroom 

emergency plumber

£270 thank you 


Monday - we decide to go to Somerset House to see some sound installation - it was very good - on the way, ticket inspectors got on, where's my pass? on the kitchen table - I'd had to take my sodden jeans off, and put it there, and hadn't taken it with me when I was going out

FARE DODGER WOE

£20, plus having to buy another travel card


I can get it all back if I send a copy of the travel card, my weekly one, and the fine receipt


Glad to be back to work


no more plumbing for me


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 4, 2010)

Nice short week of dragging...morning all.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Monday - we decide to go to Somerset House to see some sound installation - it was very good - on the way, ticket inspectors got on, where's my pass? on the kitchen table - I'd had to take my sodden jeans off, and put it there, and hadn't taken it with me when I was going out
> 
> FARE DODGER WOE
> 
> ...



Did the inspectors look like they believed you marty?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2010)

Morning all 

Service guy is going on about being ill, think he's trying to build up to a sick day tomorrow


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 4, 2010)

I was going to call in ill today but felt guilty. 
Wish I was working for a faceless company sometimes...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

No work for me today. Back down the mines 6 - 28 May.  Might leave house in daylight as didn't yesterday 

Job searching today?

eta: this is my 26k post


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Did the inspectors look like they believed you marty?



They did, I was possibly the most polite fair dodger they have ever encountered


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2010)

Morning all - bleeuuurrrghhhhh

I feel totally chipper physically, but the mind really does not want to be stuck in here while it's so gorgeous outside.  

Still 4 day week this week AND next, and then the week after only a 2 day week cos off to the Bearded Theory festie on 14th!!   Actually, a bit less, cos I've got a half day as well on Thursday 

Yes - I AM a massive cunt  






BiddlyBee said:


> Oh soj.. I made cookies you would be proud of



Pics or it never happened


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No work for me today. Back down the mines 6 - 28 May.  Might leave house in daylight as didn't yesterday
> 
> Job searching today?
> 
> eta: this is my 26k post



what sort of job keeps our stells down in the dark?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Pics or it never happened


They're on my camera, maybe tomorrow.

Here's some cake to keep ya going 







http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...I/BHqbBEPrQ-o/s320/image-upload-14-705399.jpg


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what sort of job keeps our stells down in the dark?



_Temping_


----------



## cesare (May 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> _Temping_



Troglodyte temping.

Morning all.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 4, 2010)

morning all, 3 day week ahoy!!!  lovely and sunny but parky as hell out there...necking my complimentary coffee at the mo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

I'm looking for a job today but I don't know what I want to do 

Do I want to try and get a radio dream job thingy?
Or fall back on the customer service get-paid-go-home thingy?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> They did, I was possibly the most polite fair dodger they have ever encountered



Look at the tags....homage to you.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> lovely and sunny but parky as hell out there...



Odd innit? 

Was bloody chilly waking up this morning


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Marty heads home from the office


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

New thread at 6666?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2010)

Chilly in here today - the heating has gone back on which I am pleased about otherwise we would have had to cuddle up to the newbie for warmth


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Look at the tags....homage to you.


I'm touched. 


Badgers said:


> Marty heads home from the office


----------



## cesare (May 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Chilly in here today - the heating has gone back on which I am pleased about otherwise we would have had to cuddle up to the newbie for warmth



Your photos on the mug thread are great!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2010)

cesare said:


> Your photos on the mug thread are great!



Aww - thank you


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

You're proper hot Qoths


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You're proper hot Qoths



a femme fetale, we are but moths to her flame


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You're proper hot Qoths



Ta  



marty21 said:


> a femme fetale, we are but moths to her flame



Huh huh


----------



## Yetman (May 4, 2010)

Back into the mash of work life. I think its time to get my act together and start my projects as they happen rather than 1 day before they are due to complete. Master Procrastinator here, I am going to spend this week under the influence of powerful psychedelics in order to rearrange the boxes inside my head to have the IMPORTANT SHIT box way ahead of the FUCK EVERYTHING LETS GET TWATTED LOL box


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Hurts man, it hurts......


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 4, 2010)

cesare said:


> Your photos on the mug thread are great!


yes they are indeed Qoggy 

in other news, my office seems to be getting colder as the day progresses....


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aww - thank you



They'd probably look good converted to B&W and made to look like film stills.



Paulie Tandoori said:


> in other news, my office seems to be getting colder as the day progresses....


It's a bit parky here too, think the heating has been off all weekend


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 4, 2010)

It's parky outside full stop...where has the spring sun gone?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

Having warmed over Rajboy for breakfast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Having warmed over Rajboy for breakfast



send envious vibes - that looks tasty


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Really hating this day in every respect.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Come on, stop moaning and do stuff Badgers!!!!! 
Doing stuff makes the day go quicker


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Come on, stop moaning and do stuff Badgers!!!!!
> Doing stuff makes the day go quicker



Doesn't this depend what you're doing?


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Doesn't this depend what you're doing?



I guess, just trying to snap myself out of the maudlin mindset I seem to have started the week with. Not much else around here to distract me apart from chasing up idiots who have not got back to me. The glass is half empty/full isn't it


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

busy ____~~


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Good thinking that man ^ ^


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Just scraping over the halfway mark now and that feels a little better. 
Sarnie, banana and vanilla yoghurt on the desk. 

Talk of voting in the office today


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2010)

My head's going to explode with the amount of things I have to do this week. Need to be working 10 hour days to fit it all in, but no way I'm doing that!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Talk of voting in the office today



I don't encourage that sort of thing here.  Some of the people I work with are quire bigoted


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

Jesus! It's 1.30 nearly!

I've done Fuck Nothing today


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> My head's going to explode with the amount of things I have to do this week. Need to be working 10 hour days to fit it all in, but no way I'm doing that!





5t3IIa said:


> Jesus! It's 1.30 nearly!
> 
> I've done Fuck Nothing today



Go and help Bee out then


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

Hah! I would do for some money!

Bee?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2010)

cake?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

How do I pay my NIC with cake?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2010)

Well it's cake, a carrot or a rhubarb and custard sweet


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't encourage that sort of thing here.  Some of the people I work with are quire bigoted


neonwilderness said what about me!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2010)

My hands are cold


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> neonwilderness said what about me!!!!





I've said worse about them before tbf


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Come on, come on, come on hometimeoclock!!!  
It is getting there but the eyelids are getting heavy now. 
What to do for the last 2-3 hours of w*rk delirium that is my Tuesday?


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2010)

Arfternoon all

bajjy - you're not having a good day - did you 'over-indulge' at all at the weekend? 

I had a fucking ace weekend   went for a walk yesterday and saw two herons, one flying above the other in perfect symmetry, two Great Crested Grebes doing a mating ritual dance (which is incredibly rare to see I believe), and two buzzards circling overhead!!! Couldn't fucking believe how lucky we were!!  

Think I'm gonna fuck off out to the bank in a bit - I'll pick the 'just after 3pm slot' to go, and given the right amount of twatting about, should make it back just before 4.  Result.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> bajjy - you're not having a good day - did you 'over-indulge' at all at the weekend?



A little bit 



sojourner said:


> I had a fucking ace weekend   went for a walk yesterday and saw two herons, one flying above the other in perfect symmetry, two Great Crested Grebes doing a mating ritual dance (which is incredibly rare to see I believe), and two buzzards circling overhead!!! Couldn't fucking believe how lucky we were!!



Sounds wicked babes


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Well it's cake, a carrot or a rhubarb and custard sweet



Alright. Just had a fag break for you *puts out hand*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2010)

Which one? Cake, sweet or vegetable?

Soj... I did have a picture....

Cookies


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Which one? Cake, sweet or vegetable?
> 
> Soj... I did have a picture....
> 
> Cookies



mmm


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Good work there baking lady!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2010)

Won't do it all in one day again in a hurry... I couldn't stop


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A little bit
> 
> Sounds wicked babes



Awww - nice food and an early night for you then mister  and yeh - it was pretty fucking special seeing all that 



BiddlyBee said:


> Which one? Cake, sweet or vegetable?
> 
> Soj... I did have a picture....
> 
> Cookies



ooOOooo yummmmm!!!!!  can I see cornflake cakes too?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

One of each! 

Then hide them away or I'll nom all day long


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Won't do it all in one day again in a hurry... I couldn't stop



a baking frenzy!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ooOOooo yummmmm!!!!!  can I see cornflake cakes too?


Nah, that's choc cakes waiting to go in the oven 



marty21 said:


> a baking frenzy!


It was like that  I had to phone the boy to get him to tell me to stop 



5t3IIa said:


> One of each!


Done.

Another meeting


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nah, that's choc cakes waiting to go in the oven
> 
> It was like that  I had to phone the boy to get him to tell me to stop
> 
> ...



no self control when it comes to baking


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2010)

I just kept thinking, ooh chocolate ones would be nice, ooh a few more cookies


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

mrs21 made some lovely cookies at the weekend 

is Spring being in the air  the cause ?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2010)

Interesting afternoon, cuntboss has dropped a rather massive bollock.  Everyone in the office is enjoying watching her running about making secret phone calls trying to sort it out before the shit hits the fan


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Interesting afternoon, cuntboss has dropped a rather massive bollock.  Everyone in the office is enjoying watching her running about making secret phone calls trying to sort it out before the shit hits the fan





Our boss is being exceedingly annoying today so this cheers me!


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Interesting afternoon, cuntboss has dropped a rather massive bollock.  Everyone in the office is enjoying watching her running about making secret phone calls trying to sort it out before the shit hits the fan



Whistleblower time


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 4, 2010)

Working on a couple of high profile positions. And still trying to get a Director to dump his shit-ass, coke sniffing fat cunt of an agent and go with me.
Help me to help you mofo!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Another meeting



I'll go!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Our boss is being exceedingly annoying today so this cheers me!





Badgers said:


> Whistleblower time



Normally we wouldn't laugh, but she's the first one to point the finger when anyone else makes even the slightest mistake.  Karma I guess.

I dunno if she realises we all know yet.  We're waiting for her to bite the bullet and phone the projects director to tell him


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2010)

Yeehaa!  Bank/twatting about mission completed, and now only 45 minutes to go until beer-and-spliff-and-curry-and-catch-up-on-Corrie time


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

We are in the last hour people
Tomorrow is going to be a better day here 

Have to mess about with washing machine later, then dinner and sleeps


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We are in the last hour people
> Tomorrow is going to be a better day here
> 
> Have to mess about with washing machine later, then dinner and sleeps



I have to mess around with the washing machine later as well, it's vibrating a lot - some might say this is a good thing


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it's vibrating a lot - some might say this is a good thing



We have a new one arriving tomorrow. 
Just need to tear out the old one tonight. 
Something may go wrong here


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 4, 2010)

Oddly, I was looking at washing machines the other day.

Liked the look of this. Cos it hides the mankiness easier


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have to mess around with the washing machine later as well, it's vibrating a lot - some might say this is a good thing


Depends what you're doing with it I suppose 

A similar thing happened to mine a while back, think it was one of the springs holding the weight had snapped.


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We have a new one arriving tomorrow.
> Just need to tear out the old one tonight.
> Something may go wrong here



I had to move the last one out to be collected by hackney - I'm on the first floor - washing machines are fucking heavy - it was very difficult


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Right, I am edging towards the door little by little


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Right, I am edging towards the door little by little



I had to ease it down the stairs with me in front taking the weight


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2010)

I'm off in a minute.  Need a quick escape to try and get to Adsa before the rush hour traffic starts


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 4, 2010)

Pointless, pointless, pointless, pointless, pointless, pointless, totally fucking pointless day


----------



## Ms T (May 4, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Pointless, pointless, pointless, pointless, pointless, pointless, totally fucking pointless day



Oh dear.  

My working day has yet to start - off in about an hour.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

A better day today I hope. Dunno why yesterday was so meh but there you go. Voting day tomorrow, gonna be an interesting couple of days ahead methinks.

Coffee number two


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2010)

tea no.1 is brewing   morning all


----------



## Voley (May 5, 2010)

Gotta drop the car off for it's MOT on the way in today. I'm wincing already.


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2010)

Ten minutes to go until hometime.  I feel rough - rubbish night - full of cold.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2010)

Morning all 

Dragging already today, not a good sign...


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Ten minutes to go until hometime.  I feel rough - rubbish night - full of cold.



This is not good, not good at all Ms T. 

Ending the drag in the morning with a cold is blah. Hope that you have a peaceful day ahead today and much sleep? 

Chilly outside again today isn't it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

Coffee in Hackney...another day of library study beckons...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

10 mins of urban then head down


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2010)

Morning all

Working at home today. Had some toast. Have some coffee so I am ready to go!


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home today



I want this


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I want this


Me too. I'd like to be a knitter and baker


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I want this



It is good!



BiddlyBee said:


> Me too. I'd like to be a knitter and baker



I may do some knitting later


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

Having tea (yuk) instead of coffee as run out of coffee


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2010)

Mornin all

Rainy and cold up North today.  Still, am off to see Erland and the Carnival tonight and drinking beer, so that is keeping my pecker up


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Rainy and cold up North today.


 That is crap...sunny intervals here..



> Still, am off to see Erland and the Carnival tonight and drinking beer, so that is keeping my pecker up


No carnival here though today...have fun!


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Carnival on a Wednesday?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Carnival on a Wednesday?



Breaking all the rules....


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> That is crap...sunny intervals here..



Sunny up here too.  Need to think of a reason to go out at lunchtime, it's boring as fuck in the office today


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> No carnival here though today...have fun!





Badgers said:


> Carnival on a Wednesday?



ERLAND and the Carnival.  A band.  Wot plays music and that.  Like you didn't bleedin know 

I will have fun Ru - ta girly


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ERLAND and the Carnival.  A band.  Wot plays music and that.  Like you didn't bleedin know


 I didn't know actually soj...



> I will have fun Ru - ta girly


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Votes aplenty tomorrow then? 
Done it already by post or what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

Oh yes. I like voting


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Morning, daytime or evening voter?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Votes aplenty tomorrow then?
> Done it already by post or what?



Done it already by post - I like going to the voting booth and people asking my name etc.. and ignoring the tories outside but we were away for the last elections (European ones I think) and arranged to have a postal vote which we have never changed.


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2010)

I  bunged mine int post at the weekend

Daughter has chosen to physically go to the booths, as its her first Gen Elec


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

Sent you an email Badgers


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning, daytime or evening voter?



Evening, on way home from work.

I love that anyone and everyone does it, iyswim, and also getting to see and smell school halls and stuff like that again 

Also, it's usually a nice day. Time after time it's that lovely Mayishness going on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I  bunged mine int post at the weekend
> 
> Daughter has chosen to physically *go to the booths*, as its her first Gen Elec



There is something comfortably formal about it 

Mr. QofG's used to help (well he got paid for it to be honest) in the polling booths. Long day though so he is not doing it this time. Also in the last general election he had to help a lady who was partially sighted and basically fill in the form for her. She wanted to vote BNP


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2010)

The polling station is at the end of my street, so could go in the morning.  But will probably end up going after work.

Still haven't quite made up my mind who to vote for yet though.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

I am going for the evening vote after the new washing machine is fitted. 
Our polling station is only a few minutes walk so no stress. 
Might leave it till 21:59 just to cause some frisson though.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 5, 2010)

Too busy tomorrow night.

What time do they open?
If at 7am, I'm gonna vote then. 

First time I'm voting non-Labour...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

I'm voting tactically to keep the tories out. Like I basically have every single time since I came of age


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Too busy tomorrow night.
> 
> What time do they open?
> If at 7am, I'm gonna vote then.
> ...



7am till 10pm is the word on the street


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 5, 2010)

In this election, have you guys come across any Tory voters yet? Like in everyday life?

I not met one!! Don't know how they draw those public opinion stats.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> In this election, have you guys come across any Tory voters yet? Like in everyday life?
> 
> I not met one!! Don't know how they draw those public opinion stats.



I am pretty sure 3 out of the 5 people I share an office with voting Tory. 
No idea about the other chap, he could go either way but keeps talking Liberal.


----------



## Lea (May 5, 2010)

I sent off my postal vote the other day. Voted Liberal for a change even though my constituency is a safe tory seat. Have always voted Labour in the past but am not too pleased with them of late.


----------



## Lea (May 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> In this election, have you guys come across any Tory voters yet? Like in everyday life?
> 
> I not met one!! Don't know how they draw those public opinion stats.



One of my friends is voting Tory. Grrrr!


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Think I will be going Liberal this year, 95% sure at least.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 5, 2010)

Lea said:


> One of my friends is voting Tory. Grrrr!



My dad is a Tory.
Has been all his life. 
Fuck knows why...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> In this election, have you guys come across any Tory voters yet? Like in everyday life?
> 
> I not met one!! Don't know how they draw those public opinion stats.



I know someone who is but he is an absolute arse who does things to annoy people so it is no surprise!



Lea said:


> I sent off my postal vote the other day. Voted Liberal for a change even though my constituency is a safe tory seat. Have always voted Labour in the past but am not too pleased with them of late.



I voted Lib-Dem in the feint hope that it will keep Theresa May out (4000+ majority). I doubt it but it's worth a try


----------



## Lea (May 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> My dad is a Tory.
> Has been all his life.
> Fuck knows why...



My parents have voted Tories in the past. They have decided to vote Labour this time.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Votes aplenty tomorrow then?
> Done it already by post or what?



Done by post last week...


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Nearly lunchtime thank feck


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning, daytime or evening voter?



I'm usually a morning voter


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

staff meeting just finished, now team meeting this afternoon....*sighs*


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2010)

I know my brother votes Tory, when I ask him why he says 'because Labour are wankers' and he is kind of right 

my sister and my mum vote Tory I think - because they run a small business and claim that the Tories are better for them 

my other sister is probably Lib Dem I reckon

they are in a pretty safe Lib Dem seat so their votes aren't going to matter too much 

my dad never votes, there isn't a bar in the polling station, or a telly to watch the horse racing

and they call this democracy !!!


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Meetings, they keep coming round don't they?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> In this election, have you guys come across any Tory voters yet? Like in everyday life?



Not really round here.  But driving up to my GF's parent's place out in the sticks pretty much every farm you pass on the way has a Tory sign on display.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Not really round here.  But driving up to my GF's parent's place out in the sticks pretty much every farm you pass on the way has a Tory sign on display.



Round this manor (Putney, Wandsworth, Richmond) it is a bit odd. All the parties fight like hell for attention but the Tories have the bulk of the seats. It is a bit snooty round here mostly, will probably be more Tory from Friday.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2010)

Last election was 60% Labour and 20% LibDem.  I think I'll probably go with a tactical LibDem vote in the general and LibDem or Green in the local.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

__~


----------



## Yetman (May 5, 2010)

I'm just going to wipe my arse with the voting slip


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Deathly quiet in this office today. 
Phone is quiet, emails not appearing and losing the will to get motivated. 
Seems this week is not gonna be the most prolific round these parts. 

I need a distraction soon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

my back hurts again. i blame the salad that i'm having for my dinner personally


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> my back hurts again. i blame the salad that i'm having for my dinner personally



Sounds like a Daily Mail headline that ^ ^ 
Salad causing back pain


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2010)

Just watched "Lewis" on ITV catch up while doing some cross stitch. Now time for lunch ...of cottage cheese


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Out to the shop, got apple and Alpen bar for the exciting after lunch snack.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

Roast chicken, rocket salad and wholemeal pitta bread for lunch...


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2010)

sausage and egg sarnie for lunch, and cappuchino


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm voting tactically to keep the tories out.


yup.



100% masahiko said:


> In this election, have you guys come across any Tory voters yet? Like in everyday life?
> 
> I not met one!! Don't know how they draw those public opinion stats.


I work with someone who thinks Thatcher revolutionised the country (which I guess she did), but couldn't see any of the negatives that came along with it - born Tory. 

I reckon there are a few others too 



Badgers said:


> Meetings, they keep coming round don't they?


My 2pm meeting cancelled!  I can do some other work now


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Day is not dragging in Greece today is it? 
Three people dead today


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Ignore political post above ^ 

Time to write a list about things and junk


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ignore political post above ^


My post?


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> My post?



Mine, dunno why I was mentioning Greek riots in the drag. Guess I forgot the serious nature of the drag and got distracted by the frivolous political stuff that goes on. 

Might have a __~ to get myself back in the game


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

good idea.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Nearly three


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Gone three


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2010)

Slow day is slow


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Slow day is slow



A solid 1400th post there ^ 

It is a slow one is it not, like the calm before the storm


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2010)

Just been out to pick up my newly repaired beloved boots - and picked up a meat and tatie pie for an early tea

*snarf*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2010)

Have spent the last 15 minutes listening to George Formby! I so want to learn the ukelele 

Turned out nice again!!


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

I like a bit of George Formby. 

_Turned out nice again_

First live gig was Lonnie Donegan who is another legend in my book


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

God, what a waste of a day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> God, what a waste of a day



I have spent quite a bit of the day looking up George Formby songs on youtube. Now _that's_ waste


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2010)

no one is commenting on my fb video


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have spent quite a bit of the day looking up George Formby songs on youtube. Now _that's_ waste



I spent yesterday looking for vids of a stripper I saw at a gay club. He's the most handsome man I've ever seen and straight apparently


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> no one is commenting on my fb video



fb?


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2010)

facebook  i maded a video


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Another wacky email... 



> Hello! I am Miss ***** ******  and recently I have learned of the activities of _insert company name_ and have been impressed with the works of your organization is doing in third country UK. As you are from such prestigious company and along with that your company holding the responsibilities of introducing the property investor of ur nation with the owner of lands of third country. Hence sir today I wishes to know that â€“ as you both are the key member of this prestigious Association in UK..


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> facebook  i maded a video



I may have a facebook account now but it is hidden away.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I spent yesterday looking for vids of a stripper I saw at a gay club. He's the most handsome man I've ever seen and straight apparently



Linky?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

team meeting over, my to-do list now as long as a very long thing


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2010)

I just got a load of hair out the plug hole and for a second I thought I was fingering susan boyle. 

and omg paulie, the reason my flatmate was being all weird is because he was gonna get laid, a girl turned up after you left


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> team meeting over, my to-do list now as long as a very long thing


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I just got a load of hair out the plug hole and for a second I thought I was fingering susan boyle.



Pedo


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A solid 1400th post there ^


I've been building up to it for 3 years 



Badgers said:


> It is a slow one is it not, like the calm before the storm


If the clocks go any slower they'll be going backwards...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I may have a facebook account now but it is hidden away.


unhide a little bit


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> unhide a little bit



I am gonna play with it a little bit and see how it works first


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2010)

Goddamn

I have heartburn from that pie now


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2010)

I pm'd you the link to my movie badgers


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

Is it work safe?


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Seems to be


----------



## cesare (May 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> no one is commenting on my fb video




Don't have fb but those videos are


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2010)

well it's got swearing in it and I'm talking about drugs and illegal parties, so if your work is cool with that then yeah it's work safe


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

No gash though


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

They don't swear where I work


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2010)

no gash, it's not THAT kinda movie ffs, it's a story of an unfortunate dude called paul.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I just got a load of hair out the plug hole and for a second I thought I was fingering susan boyle.
> 
> and omg paulie, the reason my flatmate was being all weird is because he was gonna get laid, a girl turned up after you left


no wonder he looked all disappointed when i turned up then


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am gonna play with it a little bit and see how it works first



Come on!


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no wonder he looked all disappointed when i turned up then



 I wondered why he was tidying and air freshening and took two baths


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Tick tock, are the draggers heading towards the door?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

Hah. I might go _outside_ at 5.30, just to shake things up in this godforsaken burg.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I wondered why he was tidying and air freshening and took two baths



Two baths?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tick tock, are the draggers heading towards the door?


Not yet


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Linky?



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10553439&postcount=35

Here is a pic. I didn't really find any vids that I would be happy to post as I don't think they show him in his best light.

This link is SFW but there is a 'spoilered' pic in it, which isn't


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2010)

get in! Home time


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> This link is SFW but there is a 'spoilered' pic in it, which isn't



Like a mule ^


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tick tock, are the draggers heading towards the door?



Imminently


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Like a mule ^





He's rea... Wait, I can't believe I'm going to type this, you know?

Anyway - he's really good  My gay best friend has a new bf who lives near me so we keep going to this bar/club down the road and I saw a different stripper last Sat and he was shit. Just hopped about with a silly grin, threw all his clothes off and flicked water off his willy into the crowd. _My one_ has a whole uhm routine and some genuinely amusing audience participation shit going on and was also sorta uhm mesmerising too. It's just because he looks like exactly the type of man I like - classic T, D & H so I am over-thinking it probably


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Imminently



Still here


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 5, 2010)

Am in the library drag...it's not too bad.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

15 mins and i am so out of here....


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

Still fucking here


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Still fucking here



this ^


----------



## cesare (May 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I wondered why he was tidying and air freshening and took* two baths*


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2010)

Lea said:


> My parents have voted Tories in the past. They have decided to vote Labour this time.



Now that must be unusual this time around.


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2010)

Should I vote on my way home tomorrow or wait until I've had a sleep?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

Lol... will it change the way you vote?

I'm doing it in the morning, although I only have a letter not a card


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2010)

Last email of the day sent. No idea how many times I've written *Best wises *instead of *Best wishes* today... but fuck it 

Getting changed and then I'm out of here.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Should I vote on my way home tomorrow or wait until I've had a sleep?



Vote after sleep I reckon, you might get confused or something?



BiddlyBee said:


> Lol... will it change the way you vote?
> 
> I'm doing it in the morning, although I only have a letter not a card



They will dip your finger in election ink I think, we love a bit of electoral stain round our manor


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Last email of the day sent. No idea how many times I've written *Best wises *instead of *Best wishes* today... but fuck it
> 
> Getting changed and then I'm out of here.



best wises for the journey home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> He's rea... Wait, I can't believe I'm going to type this, you know?
> 
> Anyway - he's really good  My gay best friend has a new bf who lives near me so we keep going to this bar/club down the road and I saw a different stripper last Sat and he was shit. Just hopped about with a silly grin, threw all his clothes off and flicked water off his willy into the crowd. _My one_ has a whole uhm routine and some genuinely amusing audience participation shit going on and was also sorta uhm mesmerising too. It's just because he looks like exactly the type of man I like - classic T, D & H so I am over-thinking it probably



What is his stripper name? You may be able to track where he is going through Boyz or other gay press....and then stalk him!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What is his stripper name? You may be able to track where he is going through Boyz or other gay press....and then stalk him!



Willy the Kid  I am on the club's mailing list now  Apparently they rotate fnar monthly 

Don't you think he's amazingly hot, Qoths?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Willy the Kid  I am on the club's mailing list now  Apparently they rotate fnar monthly
> 
> Don't you think he's amazingly hot, Qoths?



Oh yes!! He is very, very hot - I shall ask my friend Bob if he has come across him around the gay clubs


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm voting tactically to keep the tories out. Like I basically have every single time since I came of age



Are you in marginal seat then?  That would surprise me seeing that you live in East London...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

late drag?!


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> late drag?!



Worse.  Night drag.  And I've got a cold and a painful shoulder.  

*feels sorry for self*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Worse.  Night drag.  And I've got a cold and a painful shoulder.
> 
> *feels sorry for self*


nice cup of tea any help?


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nice cup of tea any help?



Lovely, thanks. 

Even though I feel like shit, I got chatted up on the tube on the way to work.    Poor chap was so keen he missed his stop and then pursued me down the tube platform at White Shitty trying to give me his number.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

did you take it tho?! 

(why do i keep doing the shifty eyes thang i wonder?)

anyway....did you?


----------



## cesare (May 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Are you in marginal seat then?  That would surprise me seeing that you live in East London...



They've carved up the boundaries here. Fight on between Galloway and Fitzpatrick, with Tory Tim hoping to scoop up the Canary Wharf capitalists.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

Yup. Bethnal Green & Bow -804 in it!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

ray! late-nite drag-parddyy!!!


----------



## cesare (May 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yup. Bethnal Green & Bow -804 in it!



I emailed Fitz about it, but he was an arse in response so fuck him. He's decent enough locally but the ultimate yes-man for the party. Galloway's a cock, but can't do _that_ much harm if he pulls it off (fnarr). Hopefully the Tory chinless won't get in ... I can't really see Canary Wharf swaying it, but you never know.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> I emailed Fitz about it, but he was an arse in response so fuck him. He's decent enough locally but the ultimate yes-man for the party. Galloway's a cock, but can't do _that_ much harm if he pulls it off (fnarr). Hopefully the Tory chinless won't get in ... I can't really see Canary Wharf swaying it, but you never know.



Unless I've fucked up my x goes for M. Ali (Lab) tomorrow...?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Unless I've fucked up my x goes for M. Ali (Lab) tomorrow...?


thanks 5t3lla


----------



## cesare (May 5, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Unless I've fucked up my x goes for M. Ali (Lab) tomorrow...?



I'm about 30 feet next door Poplar and Limehouse. Not voting though.


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> They've carved up the boundaries here. Fight on between Galloway and Fitzpatrick, with Tory Tim hoping to scoop up the Canary Wharf capitalists.



Exciting!


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> did you take it tho?!
> 
> (why do i keep doing the shifty eyes thang i wonder?)
> 
> anyway....did you?



 

No.

My ego was mildly boosted though, given the circs.  His opening line was "You look like you've just come off the catwalk".


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> No.
> 
> My ego was mildly boosted though, given the circs.  His opening line was "You look like you've just come off the catwalk".




that's not a bad start to the day as it were eh?


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that's not a bad start to the day as it were eh?



Blatantly untrue, but one can but hope, eh?


----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2010)

Horrid night drag almost over...


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Polls are open draggers  

Friday Eve and the eve of a new government perhaps? Been a week of feeling tired in the mornings, if the election is watched tonight tomorrow will be the same again. Oh well, finishing at 4pm today at the expense of a lunch break.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Horrid night drag almost over...



excellent, mine is about to begin, but I'm not in tomorrow 

usually I'm at the Polling station at 'bolts', but I've just woken up, so I'll vote on the way home


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2010)

*morning yelp*

ugh first day AGAIN missed alarm, can't remember if up down or sideways


----------



## cesare (May 6, 2010)

Morning 

No sleep


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Right, off to jump on the iron horse for another day at the coal face. Yawn, yawn and thrice yawn!! 

Is it too early for pizza?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

it would make my day if I discovered some cold pizza in the kitchen


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> it would make my day if I discovered some cold pizza in the kitchen



Eating it while lying on the sofa with your boots on yeah?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Eating it while lying on the sofa with your boots on yeah?



that's living alright


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 6, 2010)

Morning all. Coffee on the go...getting dressed and feel good.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Went to see Fulham last night (not the best game of late) and went for the usual after game pint. Oddly the pub (Putney) was rammed full of girls that looked about 18 and were wearing virtually nothing. Don't usually moan about this sort of caper aside from the screeching but odd at half ten on a Wednesday. Then walking away from the pub a hired double decker bus pulled up with what must have been another 50 of them!!!! Fuck knows what convention that was?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Don't usually moan about this sort of caper *aside from the screeching*


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

Morning all 

Voting after work as the extra half hour in bed was required this morning.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Heh heh, have got lunch being delivered to the office today. The classy establishment called the Diana Fish Bar (aka Dirty Diana's) is the choice of the masses. What should I go for then? 

Shortlist: 

Half pound burger with cheese and chips - £5.00 
Battered sausage, saveloy and chips - £4.00 
Doner kebab and chips - £6.20
Shish kebab and chips - £7.20
Kofte kebab and chips - £7.20 
Mixed salad - £1.20


----------



## the button (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Heh heh, have got lunch being delivered to the office today. The classy establishment called the Diana Fish Bar (aka Dirty Diana's) is the choice of the masses. What should I go for then?
> 
> Shortlist:
> 
> ...



Battered sausage *AND* saveloy?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

the button said:


> Battered sausage *AND* saveloy?





Why not? 

Okay, that is pushing it a bit but when wifey and I go for fish and chips I do not have fish. Just one battered sausage is not quite enough, nor is a saveloy on it's own.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Half pound burger with cheese and chips - £5.00



This would be my choice


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 6, 2010)

I'm stuck. Can't decide between the half-ponder, shish or lamb doner.

Good call. If only there was a dirty Diana around here...


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> This would be my choice



Not the mixed salad? 
Actually I might go for this with some onions to stink up the office. 

On their takeaway menu they have something called 'Beaked Beans' which is intriguing.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I'm stuck. Can't decide between the half-ponder, shish or lamb doner.
> 
> Good call. If only there was a dirty Diana around here...



Would a half-ponder topped with doner meat, chilli sauce and salad work? 
Swap the side of chips for a side of shish?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

the director of my dept is leaving, only been here for a few months - announced he was leaving so he'g get a better pension, as senior director pensions are likely to be hit soon -  greedy fucker


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would a half-ponder topped with doner meat, chilli sauce and salad work?
> Swap the side of chips for a side of shish?



ummmmmm....Kinda like a mixed meat kebab with a burger.

I...I think...I may try it!!! Walk to Kings Cross and get a fat greasy dirty kebab!!!! Plus a burger!!!!

You are a genius Badgers!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> ummmmmm....Kinda like a mixed meat kebab with a burger.
> 
> I...I think...I may try it!!! Walk to Kings Cross and get a fat greasy dirty kebab!!!! Plus a burger!!!!
> 
> You are a genius Badgers!



We can take photos of these meals and post them here. 
We can be heroes, just for one day.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not the mixed salad?
> Actually I might go for this with some onions to stink up the office.


Depends on the quality of the salad.  Normally I find they're not worth bothering with if it's not included.



Badgers said:


> On their takeaway menu they have something called 'Beaked Beans' which is intriguing.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

I once had a turkish meal which had 'bird grapes' in it , I was quite excited by the prospect of eating bird grapes, even though I wasn't sure what they were. thought it might match the joy of eating lamb's testicles

turned out to be raisins


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We can take photos of these meals and post them here.
> We can be heroes, just for one day.



My £5 LG phone from Carphone Warehouse have no camera capabilities


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I once had a turkish meal which had 'bird grapes' in it , I was quite excited by the prospect of eating bird grapes, even though I wasn't sure what they were. thought it might match the joy of eating lamb's testicles
> 
> turned out to be raisins







100% masahiko said:


> My £5 LG phone from Carphone Warehouse have no camera capabilities



Scan the lunch then?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> My £5 LG phone from Carphone Warehouse have no camera capabilities



buy a laptop with a webcam, just to take a picture of the meal


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Hungry now, stop talking about food please


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

Is it not lunch time yet?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it not lunch time yet?





It is already past 10:00 so lunch gets nearer (slowly) but annoyingly I usually do sarnie number one at 10:30 and have none today. All that is in my 'food drawer' is a can of baked beans and some salt.


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2010)

oh.god.

I am so fucking hungover.  I'm still pissed I think - need to lie down

Luckily, daughter is in training today and I have already booked this affy off so am gonna go at 12 and lie down on my new mattress for the afternoon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

Hi all,

Back into the swing on the office - the newbie is pissing me off and the boss is whinning again. Happy days


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is already past 10:00 so lunch gets nearer (slowly) but annoyingly I usually do sarnie number one at 10:30 and have none today. All that is in my 'food drawer' is a can of baked beans and some salt.


Perhaps an early order with the takeaway is needed?



sojourner said:


> I am so fucking hungover.  I'm still pissed I think - need to lie down



Good night?


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Good night?



It was, yeh   Meant to be going a gig with me mate, got cancelled, so went on the lash instead

Fucking paying for it now like - am out again tonight n all.  Need to lie dowwwnnnnn


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

hard luck sojjy, there's always a payback.

morning all, fucking palaver this morning, took half hour to make our votes, then i had to leave my bike in the bike shop cos they've fucked up the gears and need to do some more work on it (i had to argue with them to get them to agree to do this at all). ended up on the 393, looking like a right herbert in all my cycling gear.

here now, got the monthly report done and sent off, today is friday for me, so lots to do before i leave.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> today is friday for me



Woop woop.... 

I want Friday today but it is not busy here and will not be tomorrow. 
Next week is not relaxing as such but only three days in the office  

Still hungry though


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2010)

heh - only another hour to go for me   then home to snooze for the affy


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Lunch order is placed
Photo will follow around 12:00 - 12:30


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

What did you opt for in the end?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 6, 2010)

Yeah what did you get?

And I hope you ordered a Diet Coke with your Dirty Diana,.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Wait and see people. 
Hang on my every post until it arrives.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

Can we vote on it? 

I reckon kofte


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

*waiting*


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

I am excited by this whole thing now


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

You won't tell us until the photo will you? 

Is it pig, lamb or cow?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You won't tell us until the photo will you?



This is the first photo: 









BiddlyBee said:


> Is it pig, lamb or cow?



Stop digging Missy Marple


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

Doner then 


Badgers said:


> Stop digging Missy Marple


You've seen my boy more than I have this week, I need a distraction, let me marple!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Doner then  You've seen my boy more than I have this week, I need a distraction, let me marple!



Bee seen yesterday:


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

This morning maybe


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

you're knitting an england flag?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

A little one to be one square in a big blanket. I have another flag too... multicultural house


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

Off to the shop before I starve to death (not literally).


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Off to the shop before I starve to death (not literally).



Not literally off to the shop?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 6, 2010)

Pics Badgers!!

Pics!!! Pics!!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch order is placed
> Photo will follow around 12:00 - 12:30



 ^ 




100% masahiko said:


> Pics Badgers!!
> 
> Pics!!! Pics!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not literally off to the shop?



I went in spirit and bought a pastie


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> bought a pastie



Regretting my selection (chicken and mushroom) now, should have gone for something safe.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 6, 2010)

Mixed kebab plus chicken burger.
Diet Pepsi


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

That your guess or your lunch?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch order is placed
> Photo will follow around 12:00 - 12:30


^  

time now: 12:48


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 6, 2010)

srry me eating that right now,


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Lunch


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Ended up ditching the list in the end (sorry) and got a special mixed kebab with doner, kofte, shish, chicken which is a monster. 
Came with two pitta breads, salad and chilli sauce on the side. 
Served with a can of coke. 

If I finish this today I will be impressed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

creamy pasta here. not very nice, the bastards put cauliflower in it!?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

ciabetta with chicken and salad, coffee £4.60


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 100% masahiko (May 6, 2010)

That's a 2 skewer? with 2 types of shredded meat? Not bad...not bad at all.

I'm feeling sick after mine. 
Really bloated. Think I be spending a lot of time on the toilet this afternoon.


----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2010)

Bleugh.

That is all.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Bleugh.
> 
> That is all.


At his lunch, or how you feel? 

Beans on toast here... yum!


----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> At his lunch, or how you feel?
> 
> Beans on toast here... yum!




Both!

In other news, I voted at 7.30 this morning.  Might go out for lunch when I've got dressed.  And no work tonight!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

Hurray... does your weekend start today?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2010)

i have to spend today auditing 14500 tapes


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

14500?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

how do you audit a tape? a tape of what?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I'm feeling sick after mine.
> Really bloated. Think I be spending a lot of time on the toilet this afternoon.



I am 75% of the way through but it is hurting now. The meat was very good but just overstretched myself, should have done something half that size. I think that I need a smoke now, just to give my heart another little push in the right direction.


----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hurray... does your weekend start today?



Yes, but I'm working on Sunday.


----------



## Lea (May 6, 2010)

Waiting for a net meeting to start in ten minutes time...


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am 75% of the way through but it is hurting now. The meat was very good but just overstretched myself, should have done something half that size. I think that I need a smoke now, just to give my heart another little push in the right direction.



Have you got room for a wafer thin mint?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

Cottage cheese and crudities for me again  I am muchly envious of kebab and pitta bread, muchly!!


----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cottage cheese and crudities for me again  I am muchly envious of kebab and pitta bread, muchly!!



Dieting again?    You looked like you'd lost loads of weight in those pics you posted on the ugly mug thread.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Oh dear, my insides are hating me and the office honks now, maybe a wafer thin mint would help? 
Never mind, only two hours left before the mad dash home and await the electrician/plumber types.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Dieting again?    You looked like you'd lost loads of weight in those pics you posted on the ugly mug thread.



Thank you  I have lost a stone...but have another 3 stone to go so back on the healthy eating. 

Still, sausage and mash for tea, might even have a little bit of low fat gravy


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank you  I have lost a stone...but have another 3 stone to go so back on the healthy eating.
> 
> Still, sausage and mash for tea, might even have a little bit of low fat gravy



Well done Qoggy... 
Cottage cheese must get a bit dull but the end result will be good


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 6, 2010)

Still bloated.

I feel sick. I am sick.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Still bloated.
> 
> I feel sick. I am sick.



We are one


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

afternoon appraisal meeting rescheduled for later in the month, so just some loose ends to tie up and then i'm gwan home daddio


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>



Nom!

Just popped into the restroom and someone in there is eating the most delicious smelling meatball pasts, damn them!

Have made myself a cup of tea as suddenly have become very jerky and tired . Been feeling really good for the past couple of weeks, hardly any fatigue or other MS stuff but I think I may be starting a bit of a downward slide.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

(((Qojjy)))


----------



## Yetman (May 6, 2010)

Mountain of chips n beans for lunch, now I'm on my 5th one of these. Mepherhregellerhergl


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> (((Qojjy)))



That has cheered me up


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Into the last hour (watch out for ducks) people


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Into the last hour (watch out for ducks) people



last 2 hours, or are you an early leaving cunt ? 

I am a taking the friday off cunt though tbf


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> last 2 hours, or are you an early leaving cunt ?
> 
> I am a taking the friday off cunt though tbf



I am cunting off at 16:00 today 
Back in tomorrow though


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> how do you audit a tape? a tape of what?



you scan it with a handheld barcode scanner. i have to do it twice with different scanners too. lots of bleeping involved, so i have to play my ipod to stop going mad. 
luckily, i can dance while scanning.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> you scan it with a handheld barcode scanner. i have to do it twice with different scanners too. lots of bleeping involved, so i have to play my ipod to stop going mad.
> luckily, i can dance while scanning.


from your description, it sounds you should record the bleeps and sell the end-product to warp records


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Yes, but I'm working on Sunday.



this is my first 12 hour shift of 6 in a row. I WIN!
probably won't sleep tonight either. didn't sleep last night either. YAY EXHAUSTION!


----------



## Yetman (May 6, 2010)

Number 6. Still cannot find promised magic in middle. Will venture forth regardless.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

seen recently


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Number 6. Still cannot find promised magic in middle. Will venture forth regardless.



How many you got left?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2010)

Writing up minutes. I _hate_ this.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Writing up minutes. I _hate_ this.



Can you not record them and then get some software that converts speech to word?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Writing up minutes. I _hate_ this.



gawd, I used to have to do that in my last job - every month, a 3 hour committee meeting, in the EVENING!!! and then reliving it the next day by having to write it up, in their archaic way (they didn't like my new fangled ideas, bullet points, etc ) then I'd have to show it to the chair who always made changes, then it had to be agreed at the next meeting, and committee members always demanded more changes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Writing up minutes. I _hate_ this.



 

Btw Bob doesn't like sexecute either. Especially when he dresses as Freddy Krueger. Too much a reminder of the newbie for a start!


----------



## Yetman (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How many you got left?



4 

God I'm not well. But I need to carry on with this. I cant be seen walking out of this house with anything less than an empty packet. The neighbours are awaiting my emergence and I'm not giving them the satisfaction of glimpsing a lone, victorious rod in that packet. No siree.

Number 7. Tally ho


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

I don't feel embarrassed in this thread, so need to ask a stupid question ... how do you get notified when people who you follow on twitter make tweets? I'm not on it, just not sure I get it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> seen recently




i love that scene


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't feel embarrassed in this thread, so need to ask a stupid question ... how do you get notified when people who you follow on twitter make tweets? I'm not on it, just not sure I get it



there will be a timeline of tweets made by people you follow, you have to log on to see it, no other notification afaik


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> there will be a timeline of tweets made by people you follow, you have to log on to see it, no other notification afaik


sounds too complicated for me


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Btw Bob doesn't like sexecute either. Especially when he dresses as Freddy Krueger. Too much a reminder of the newbie for a start!



Bob is a colleague? HAI BOB!

I thought his name was SexyCute but after my boyz trawling I know how to spell it correctly  He was rubbish!

Can't do voice recognition as it would be about 60 pages long  I have actions but need some stuff to flesh it out. 

Ffs do you know how many things I can think of that I'd rather be doing? At least _seven_


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2010)

right you cunts, am off, enjoy your weekends, i know i will, laters


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2010)

Cunt! :waves:


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 6, 2010)

Wanking cunt!!! 

Have a nice w/end!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right you cunts, am off, enjoy your weekends, i know i will, laters


before 4pm and Friday off? 

Cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right you cunts, am off, enjoy your weekends, i know i will, laters



 Who gave you permission to have Friday away from the drag!!

Have a good 'un!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

*does a dance for palindromic post count*


ah, the simple things


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

At the bus stop, should be home by 17:00. See you cunts in the new political era of the drag. 

Might have a salad for dinner


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

7k is getting close


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> 7k is getting close



Wait till tomorrow you krunts


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

I have this feeling of impending doom. I think I might be sick if I wake up tomorrow and we've got a Tory government


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have this feeling of impending doom. I think I might be sick if I wake up tomorrow and we've got a Tory government





It is too distressing to contemplate isn't it?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

I'm off to lidl... that'll put a smile on my face for little bit 

Maybe some drag tomorrow, or another hectic day


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 7k is getting close



real close


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2010)

hmmm... should I wait for 7k?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2010)

Right I am off - will probably be back later for election night shennanigans!

But first have to audition for "The Winter's Tale"...and it had nothing to do with the naff David Essex song before anyone asks


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am off - will probably be back later for election night shennanigans!
> 
> But first have to audition for "The Winter's Tale"...and it had nothing to do with the naff David Essex song before anyone asks



"Too hot too hot, to mingle friendship far is mingling blood" 


I *heart* the winters tale, you up for Leontes' wife, hermione?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

How come everyone is fucking off early today?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> How come everyone is fucking off early today?



I'm fucking off now, sorry


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

Cunts


----------



## Voley (May 6, 2010)

Loads of out of the office stuff to do tomorrow so lots of driving with the stereo on really fucking loud. Will try and make that the whole day's work if at all possible, then home for wine and opiated languidity. 4 pm finish at the latest.


----------



## Voley (May 6, 2010)

7K?


----------



## Voley (May 6, 2010)

Cower, O users of this thread, before I! *NVP!* your new Dragging Overlord.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

You have to fight Badgers now.


----------



## Voley (May 6, 2010)

Oh.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

The large lunch he had today could be to your advantage though.


----------



## Voley (May 6, 2010)

Good thinking. I'll kick him while he's down.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2010)

I am now confident that we will have a Communist Mayor in Hackney


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2010)

Tomorrow is gonna to see some changes around here!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2010)

Was pretty quiet at my polling station, but the ballot box seemed fairly full.


----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tomorrow is gonna to see some changes around here!!!



I have a feeling of quiet foreboding.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I have a feeling of quiet foreboding.



Is it still a quiet foreboding?


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

way too many fuckers voting Tory


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2010)

Yup, it is looking blue.
Fucking what the fudge.
Maybe the aliens will intervene and save us?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2010)

Well, hung it looks.

I don't deserve to feel this shit! Fell asleep at half 10, but feel like I haven't slept


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 7, 2010)

I fell asleep at 3-ish...those newsreaders were still repeating the same things when I woke - "too close to call" etc.

Good morning people...


----------



## neonwilderness (May 7, 2010)

Morning 

Went to bed around 2ish, woke up briefly at half 4 and checked my seat (an expected Labour hold).  Now I'm knackered.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2010)

morning fuckers. eating crumpets and about to go and collect the motor for our cornish excursion. have a lovely weekend y'all


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2010)

Have a good un Paulie


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Maybe the aliens will intervene and save us?



I hope a zombie outbreak happens today. Say after lunch. I'll run to the nearerst construction site and grab a hammer and a nail gun. And save all those I love before hijacking a lorry and driving to somewhere far, far away. 

Like Bracknell.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2010)

I vote for a bit before lunch... then I can just go home.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

Morning all,

Tired today though only stayed up until about 1.00am. Am hoping to do little to do as I am in a can't be arsed mood


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Am hoping to do little to do as I am in a can't be arsed mood


I'm getting this feeling too


----------



## sojourner (May 7, 2010)

Mornin fucksticks! Today is Freeday already! Rayyyy 

Ahhh - slept away my hangover yesterday affy on my absolutely fabulous new mega-comfy mattress  I am never ever drinking on a school night again.  Ever


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ahhh - slept away my hangover yesterday affy on my absolutely fabulous new mega-comfy mattress  I am never ever drinking on a school night again.  Ever



Yeah, right.  

Stinky cold is stinky, this morning.  I have a headache.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is it still a quiet foreboding?



It's all to play for!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Stinky cold is stinky, this morning.  I have a headache.


That's not fair on your day off


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's not fair on your day off



I know.  I will dose myself up with Benylin, though, as this afternoon I am going to the Real Food Festival at Earl's Court to help my friend sell tea.


----------



## sojourner (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Yeah, right.
> 
> Stinky cold is stinky, this morning.  I have a headache.



I know, I know   Once again I had managed to drunkenly convince myself that THIS time I wasn't going to get a hangover 

Sorry to hear about your cold - lot of it about at the moment.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I know.  I will dose myself up with Benylin, though, as this afternoon I am going to the Real Food Festival at Earl's Court to help my friend sell tea.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2010)

New Tory overlords....yuk


----------



## sojourner (May 7, 2010)

Hellloooooooo *echo echo echo*




into the last hour ya big bunch o cunts


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2010)

I slept for about 4 hours, that's basically been my *working* day


----------



## sojourner (May 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I slept for about 4 hours, that's basically been my *working* day



Ooo I did that yesterday, good innit? 

40 mins to go and there's a bottle of nice cold Chablis int fridge waiting for me   I can drink again now that my super-duper liver has detoxed me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2010)

I am outta here in a minute - I need alcohol!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2010)

This day has been a bastard! I'm with queeny.

Good weekend my fellow cunts


----------



## Yetman (May 7, 2010)

Just bought a new phone 

Happy Weekend peeps


----------



## sojourner (May 7, 2010)

nearly...there...

have a fab one y'all


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2010)

tired today - 2 hours sleep last night


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 7, 2010)

Fuck! 

Aachen to Amsterdam is two fuckin' hours away. 

Happy weekend fellow cunts!


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

Yuck, yawn, yuck....

Wash out of a weekend, feeling run down and stuff. Got the chores done and feels like I caught up on some sleep but Monday is not helping. Never mind, lots to do at w*rk and coffee in hand so will get motivated soon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2010)

Why is it weekend weather now and not then?


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

t'was a tad chilly


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 10, 2010)

Chilly but bright and sunny in Hackney...Coffee and ___~~


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Why is it weekend weather now and not then?



Grrrrr ^ 

Was a bit of a meh weekend weatherwise. I had nearly a fortnights washing to catch up with though so at least that got done.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2010)

Oh well. At least I can wear dress with flowers etc. Just looks stupid when it's cloudy


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

It's nice outside now.

Just had a hot shower and cereal. At desk. Contemplating.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2010)

Morning all.

Only 2 others in so far but the movement board is mostly blank, so unsure if today will drag or not yet.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

Two people off sick today, one of whom is a Chelsea fan


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2010)

Another monday, another job hunt. Off to town in five to see who will accept the opportunity to exploit my surplus labour value


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Two people off sick today, one of whom is a Chelsea fan



very few people in here today - gonna be busy, I don't think any of the people off are Chelsea fans


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2010)

I am off ill today - I am not a Chelsea fan however!


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

I am not a Chelsea fan either


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

Millwall fan one minute, Chelsea the other.

just got off the phone with a real formal German.
fuckin' hell, he was worse than the japanese. 
wish they loosen up...


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2010)

Mornin all

Ahhhh - yet another fabulous weekend   But over too fucking quickly as per

Still, only a 4 day week for me this week - first festie this Friday woohoo!!!!  

And then next week it's only a 2 day week - am only in Thursday/Friday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2010)

Right - off to make myself a cup of tea if my fucking hands will work properly (they are a bit numb and jerky today ) then I am going to curl up on the sofa and watch daytime TV


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2010)

Clearly Chelsea fans don't drag


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Ahhhh - yet another fabulous weekend   But over too fucking quickly as per
> 
> ...



I was drinking with Stig on Saturday - she is looking forward to meeting you Soj


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was drinking with Stig on Saturday - she is looking forward to meeting you Soj



  I'm looking forward to meeting her too!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Ahhhh - yet another fabulous weekend   But over too fucking quickly as per
> 
> ...



Is it too early to call you a *cunt*?


----------



## Stig (May 10, 2010)

Yay, going to a festy with Sojourner! 

We're heading off on Thursday morning, we can't wait any longer than that.  We'll do ashbourne for a day/night and sleep in a car park. 

So it would be a three day week for me... if i had a job like

*ducks from cunts*


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Is it too early to call you a *cunt*?



It's NEVER too early to call me a cunt, mate 


Stig said:


> Yay, going to a festy with Sojourner!
> 
> We're heading off on Thursday morning, we can't wait any longer than that.  We'll do ashbourne for a day/night and sleep in a car park.
> 
> ...



Heh - if Bob could get the time off, we would no doubt be there earlier ourselves.  I need to get me Sunday night tequila sorted and Nikwax me tent and then I'll be all sorted.  Packing will be the usual 5 minute job 

Woohoo - bring it the fuck on!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2010)

soj, you cunt! 

I've got another mental week ahead, and to boot I'll only see my boy for about 20 mins until Thursday night


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

Oh my god.
The woman I have to go to do a conference with...is a fuckin' idiot. I have to spend 4 days with her in Manchester...Jesus fuckin' christ.


----------



## Ms T (May 10, 2010)

Morning all.  Second day at work for the week - will be on deal-watch again.  I wish they'd get on with it, ffs.


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> soj, you cunt!
> 
> I've got another mental week ahead, and to boot I'll only see my boy for about 20 mins until Thursday night



Aww, thanks Bee  

But don't you live with your boy?



100% masahiko said:


> Oh my god.
> The woman I have to go to do a conference with...is a fuckin' idiot. I have to spend 4 days with her in Manchester...Jesus fuckin' christ.



Oi!  Manchester's not that bad!


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

Stig said:


> Yay, going to a festy with Sojourner!
> 
> We're heading off on Thursday morning, we can't wait any longer than that.  We'll do ashbourne for a day/night and sleep in a car park.
> 
> ...



it was a lovely cheeseboard!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> But don't you live with your boy?


Yes  but this week he's in Bristol, Cardiff and Hamburg... I _think_ I get him at the weekend


----------



## Stig (May 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it was a lovely cheeseboard!



I don't remember mentioning the festie as it goes, you sure you aint making it up?

Blimey Marty you do get ratarsed at these meetups.


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

Stig said:


> I don't remember mentioning the festie as it goes, you sure you aint making it up?
> 
> Blimey Marty you do get ratarsed at these meetups.



you were going on and on about it 

Soj is lovely, can't wait to meet her, meeting her at the festi, can't wait to meet her, she is lovely, she is lovely, SHE IS LOVELY 

I think the whole pub knew that Soj is lovely


----------



## Stig (May 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yes  but this week he's in Bristol, Cardiff and Hamburg... I _think_ I get him at the weekend



Mine's in Paris, which is really annoying as I can't get my hard drive to work. 

He'd better be fetching me back some nice cheese.


----------



## Stig (May 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you were going on and on about it
> 
> Soj is lovely, can't wait to meet her, meeting her at the festi, can't wait to meet her, she is lovely, she is lovely, SHE IS LOVELY
> 
> I think the whole pub knew that Soj is lovely



Well, as long as they know, that's alright then! 




























She's just going to be a disappointment now, after all the build up, I bet.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2010)

I have requested a surprise present from Germany


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have requested a surprise present from Germany



is he going to give you poland?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oi!  Manchester's not that bad!



I like Manchester.
But spending 4 days with this woman is going to drive me insane.


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you were going on and on about it
> 
> Soj is lovely, can't wait to meet her, meeting her at the festi, can't wait to meet her, she is lovely, she is lovely, SHE IS LOVELY
> 
> I think the whole pub knew that Soj is lovely






Stig said:


> She's just going to be a disappointment now, after all the build up, I bet.


I am actually going to TRY to be a disappointment now, just to fuck you off


----------



## Stig (May 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I am actually going to TRY to be a disappointment now, just to fuck you off



I'm going to pretend not to recognise you and brush past mumbling about riff raff clogging up the place.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is he going to give you poland?


I'm hoping for something edible tbh.


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2010)

Stig said:


> I'm going to pretend not to recognise you and brush past mumbling about riff raff clogging up the place.



Fine

I'll say loudly, once you're past, 'who was that bloke?' 

I actually got mistaken again for a bloke on Saturday night - been a while.  Some young lad walking past me went 'scuse me fella', so I turned round and went 'there you go, LOVE' 

His girlfriend laughed, he looked a tad sheepish


----------



## ovaltina (May 10, 2010)

Ugh. Working from home is REALLY HARD.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> Ugh. Working from home is REALLY HARD.



How so, just concentrating?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

I can't work from home.
But then...I use to be stoned for most of the day...


----------



## ovaltina (May 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How so, just concentrating?



Yes, I can't stop procrastinating. Also, the dog won't leave me alone. I've got loads to do. 

He's resting his head on my right arm, which makes it hard to type


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm hoping for something edible tbh.



some people are never satisfied


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> Yes, I can't stop procrastinating. Also, the dog won't leave me alone. I've got loads to do.
> 
> He's resting his head on my right arm, which makes it hard to type



WFH goes one of two ways for me. 

Either get more done in a couple of hours than I do all day or struggle to get going at all. I don't have a dog though I suppose. 

The main WFH advantage for me is losing the commute I think


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

today's sandwich was 'spicy chicken with salad' cup of strong tea to wash it down £3.20


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

Sarnie time? 

Cheese and Marmite 
Salami, ham, mayo and pepper
Pate and cucumber


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

Beef Stew and dumplings with rice.
Tortillas.


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sarnie time?
> 
> Cheese and Marmite
> Salami, ham, mayo and pepper
> Pate and cucumber



3 sarnies? 

one is more than enough for me


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2010)

Post lunch lull has set in now.  Could last up to three and a half hours


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 3 sarnies?
> 
> one is more than enough for me


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



I'd need a dozen of those


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Why?


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Why?



the 'bread' looks like cake, not sure If I agree with a cake sarnie tbh


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2010)

Looks like Madeira cake


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2010)

Ryvitas with spread cheese, a carrot, some lettuce... am I a tortoise?


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like Madeira cake



exactly, and that is unacceptable imo, madeira cake on it's own, yes, used in conjunction with savoury products, no


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ryvitas with spread cheese, a carrot, some lettuce... am I a tortoise?



is that your starter?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is that your starter?


nope, that's it. I've got a few grapes too, and one rhubarb and custard sweet


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> nope, that's it. I've got a few grapes too, and one rhubarb and custard sweet



  doesn't seem a very substantial lunch, can you get some chips as well ?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2010)

have a meeting in 5 mins 

I might have chips for tea, or a burrito


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> have a meeting in 5 mins
> 
> I might have chips for tea, or a burrito


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

Beard is gone! 
KFC near my office is also gone! 

What next?


----------



## prunus (May 10, 2010)

The end of Time and Space as we know it, I 'spect.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ryvitas with spread cheese, a carrot, some lettuce... am I a tortoise?



I do have a Granola bar and a banana


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> or a burrito



Hmmmmmm


----------



## ovaltina (May 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> WFH goes one of two ways for me.
> 
> Either get more done in a couple of hours than I do all day or struggle to get going at all. I don't have a dog though I suppose.
> 
> The main WFH advantage for me is losing the commute I think



Finally got it done... good grief that was hard.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> Finally got it done... good grief that was hard.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2010)

<runs in>

<looks around the thread, wild-eyed and panting>

RRRRRRRAGAGARARRARGGGH! 

<waves arms about>

<runs out>


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



I can never hear the phrase 'good grief' without thinking of charlie brown either 

yeehaa - Monday's nearly over  3 days to go


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2010)

Done and done


----------



## Ms T (May 10, 2010)

So, er, busy day for me!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have a good un Paulie


thanks 

we did 

now trying to gather my brains back together.

here i am drinking something made out of stinging nettles.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> thanks
> 
> we did
> 
> ...



You look like a naughty schoolboy there


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You look like a naughty schoolboy there


i probably felt like one 

we'd been up since 6, in the pub since 9, down the fair since 11,  and then it gets a bit hazy....


----------



## Voley (May 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> here i am drinking something made out of stinging nettles.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2010)

NVP said:


>


just in case you accidently of course


----------



## Voley (May 10, 2010)

Yarg cheese is wrapped in stinging nettles if I remember right. That's pretty nice.

'Pigeon in a bun' is relevant to this thread.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2010)

NVP said:


> Yarg cheese is wrapped in stinging nettles if I remember right. That's pretty nice.
> 
> 'Pigeon in a bun' is relevant to this thread.


23 pigeon quotes contained thus far


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Pigeon in a bun?!?!?!?!

Loseday mourning and my day starts with a bleating (meeting) which is far from ideal. No work tomorrow or Thursday though, this is good for the drag.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 11, 2010)

2 days off Badgie? How did you manage that?

Morning and all that jazz....coffee and ___~~ in Hackney.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> 2 days off Badgie? How did you manage that?



Off to see Fulham in Germany. No extra time in bed but really looking forward to it, never seen footy in Europe before. 

Coffee


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2010)

Exciting, Badgers 

Somehow, somewhen I changed my alarm to an hour later  Only realised today after being late on Thurs, Fri and yesterday. Why did I do that?


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2010)

up the cottagers!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2010)

Don't get in a fight, B! Who are you playing?


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

There will be no fighting, those days are ten years or more gone for me. Fulham are really the Captains team but I am a European lucky charm. Looking forward to it a lot. Playing Athletico Madrid in Hamburg. 

In other news I beat my high score on the iPigeon app today so am clearly full of some kind of win....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2010)

iPigeon?! What is?


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> iPigeon?! What is?








http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ipigeon/id336987933?mt=8

It is a free iPhone game. 
Nothing fancy, you just fly down a street shitting on cars but I like it. 

 

You should sign up for the Freeappaday.com email newsletters. You get at least one (usually paid) free game per day to download. Some are awful but have got some really good ones.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2010)

Morning all.  Team meeting later to look forward to 



Badgers said:


> It is a free iPhone game.
> Nothing fancy, you just fly down a street shitting on cars but I like it.



I'll be installing that later...


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Meeting now


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

Morning 

Feel like shite   Woke up at 3am feeling like my throat had been ripped out, woke up feeling lousy, feverish, and with a horrible cold   This'd best shift the fucking fuck out of my body before Friday


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

Oh, AND I'm bleeding like a stuck pig, too

nice


----------



## Ms T (May 11, 2010)

Knackered today - got home at 10.30 and back in at 9.30. No doubt it will be another busy day at the coal face of news.


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2010)

saw a woman I went to school with today, don't think I've seen her in about 25 years ! She got off the bus I was on, only saw her for a second, definitely her, strange, she must live on the same bus route as me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2010)

In work but feeling very feeble and am having to rely on my stick to keep me upright 

However we do have the excitement of a skip, woohoo!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2010)

Argh! Some _ cunting fucking moron_ has set the printer to do 30+ copies of something! There are _photocopiers_ to do that! 

THINK, people! THINK! <taps culprit on head really quite hard>


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In work but feeling very feeble and am having to rely on my stick to keep me upright
> 
> However we do have the excitement of a skip, woohoo!!



Oh man! You think that's good? I am opposite a building that is being demolished! Over the time I've been in and out of this job I've seen the building in use, emptied, gutted, covered in scaffolding (fascinating business) and now, sadly, it is also covered in massive dust-sheets so we can't ogle at it anymore. I read the note from Sir Robert and it's going to take until July to knock it down then three years til the new one is up! 

People were going 'omg that's _ages_' but remember when 'they' knocked down the Pizza Hut corner in front of Victoria? It's all spiffy new building now (and wider pavement!) so, like, time flies.

Small essay for you ^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 11, 2010)

morning all, can't find the energy this morning.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Meeting done
Nothing new since the last one
Sarnie is helping the morning though (Brussels pate and cucumber)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 11, 2010)

when you going to the final then badgers?


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> when you going to the final then badgers?



Tomorrow is the off, getting a late morning flight  

Sounds like you had a good weekend PT, I liked the pics


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tomorrow is the off, getting a late morning flight
> 
> Sounds like you had a good weekend PT, I liked the pics


yes, very good weekend thanx 

good luck tomorrow evening, could be quite a night i reckon.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 11, 2010)

Just woken up.
No work for me today cos I'm genuinely ill 

You off to Germany Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> You off to Germany Badgers?



Yep, quite excited about it... 

(((You poorly)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yep, quite excited about it...
> 
> (((You poorly)))




Please, please, please make a banner saying *"DRAGGGGERRRZZ LOVE MARMITE*" and hold it up so that we can try and spot you on the telly


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2010)

hatemyjobhatemyjobhatemyjob


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2010)

Still waiting to start this meeting, no chance of an early lunch today


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Raining in SW18 now, pretty chilly too


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2010)

Meeting cancelled


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> hatemyjobhatemyjobhatemyjob





What is going wrong your end?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

Badgers, you are my boyfriend's girlfriend


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Badgers, you are my boyfriend's girlfriend



Sorry 

Last game of the season (until the world cup) babes


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

And who do you support now? Eh? eh? eh?   

I'm only joking, but he has seen you more in the last three weeks than I've seen him


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

Afternoon... I'm bee and I haven't had a cig since 8 this morning, which is making me a right ratty arse 

__~


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Afternoon... I'm bee and I haven't had a cig since 8 this morning, which is making me a right ratty arse
> 
> __~



He heh he 

A girl needs her fix babes! 

I just sneaked out for one, it was acceptable


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Over an hour without a drag? 

Accounts are balanced, phone calls are not going well, emails are backing up but lunch was nice


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2010)

good luck in Germanland


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

Make sure he buys me a present


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Make sure he buys me a present



a cake-type pressie?


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a cake-type pressie?


an any-type present... I am easily pleased


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Am pretty low on Hela Curry-Gewürzketchup though


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

sausage?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2010)

Early finish in lieu of a lunch break today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Make sure he buys me a present



And make sure it is a good one! Mr.QofG's once went on a jolly to Barcelona and brought me back....a fridge magnet  It wasn't even a nice one either!


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> sausage?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And make sure it is a good one! Mr.QofG's once went on a jolly to Barcelona and brought me back....a fridge magnet  It wasn't even a nice one either!


I'd be quite happy with a magnet... but I'd prefer a sausage


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Nom


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What is going wrong your end?



everything
transition/migration from a well-oiled system that works to a shitty two-bit one that doesn't
dozens of workarounds that will almost certainly become permanent
shit management
industrial dispute still bubbling under
people snapping at each other and on the verge of meltdown
no-one cares anymore cos you'd go mental if you did


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

Is FoxyRed Firky?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

Sorry OU, that was just a random thought of mine 


Orang Utan said:


> everything
> transition/migration from a well-oiled system that works to a shitty two-bit one that doesn't
> dozens of workarounds that will almost certainly become permanent
> shit management
> ...



That all sounds shit and very familiar... any end in sight at all?


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

I'm still ill

Not that you fucking lot give a shit like


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

Are you at work?


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> everything
> transition/migration from a well-oiled system that works to a shitty two-bit one that doesn't
> dozens of workarounds that will almost certainly become permanent
> shit management
> ...



what's going on with the redundancy - didn't you say that might be on the cards?  a big payout, like?


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Are you at work?



Yes I fucking am

I also have the Tuesday blues thanks to unplanned 'activities' on Saturday night, bleeding, and emotional

very sorry for myself


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

have a BIG cookie then soj


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> everything
> transition/migration from a well-oiled system that works to a shitty two-bit one that doesn't
> dozens of workarounds that will almost certainly become permanent
> shit management
> ...





That sounds shitty mate


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> have a BIG cookie then soj



fanks bee 

just need a cup big enough to dunk now


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> what's going on with the redundancy - didn't you say that might be on the cards?  a big payout, like?



if they let me go, i'll get about £25K, but now's a bad time to be jumping ship, esp as i'm looking to switch to the public sector.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yes I fucking am
> 
> I also have the Tuesday blues thanks to unplanned 'activities' on Saturday night, bleeding, and emotional
> 
> very sorry for myself



gee up!


----------



## Ms T (May 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And make sure it is a good one! Mr.QofG's once went on a jolly to Barcelona and brought me back....a fridge magnet  It wasn't even a nice one either!



I got a sports bag once which had obviously been bought in the airport shop.  A sports bag ffs.  Not impressed.


----------



## Ms T (May 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sorry
> 
> Last game of the season (until the world cup) babes



For a whole month then.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2010)

Right I am off - feeling incredibly shitty now so me and the stick are off to the bus stop. Maybe I shall prod some unidentifiable thing on the ground on my way. It will probably me a leaf


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I got a sports bag once which had obviously been bought in the airport shop.  A sports bag ffs.  Not impressed.



My wife likes Toblerone


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My wife likes Toblerone


So do I, but I want something German... don't you go persuading him to get me just a toblerone


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

toblɛˈʁon


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am off - feeling incredibly shitty now so me and the stick are off to the bus stop. Maybe I shall prod some unidentifiable thing on the ground on my way. It will probably me a leaf



Leaf killer 

Poor Qoggy, get thee to the sofa and get wine in


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Is today nearly done? 
I wanna be at home now. 
Slept well last night but already a bit sleepy.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2010)

Last 10 minutes of trying to look busy, then I'm off 

Asda, home, then going to collect a greenhouse (hopefully without destroying it in the process).


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> if they let me go, i'll get about £25K, but now's a bad time to be jumping ship, esp as i'm looking to switch to the public sector.



public sector - doing what?  25k is a nice enough whack to live off if you're thinking of teacher training or sommat 


Orang Utan said:


> gee up!



ta - just need to get today over with, have a good kip and right the chemical fucking balance in my head


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Last 10 minutes of trying to look busy, then I'm off



cunt

I just bought drugs and wine.  The drugs are boring cold/flu ones - but I will be supplementing them with weed and wine later


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> cunt


Am cunting off now



sojourner said:


> boring cold/flu ones with weed and wine


Hopefully a winning combination


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> public sector - doing what?  25k is a nice enough whack to live off if you're thinking of teacher training or sommat


not sure. maybe adult education. gonna volunteer for a bit and find out what i can do.


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> not sure. maybe adult education. gonna volunteer for a bit and find out what i can do.



nice one - good luck with that.  think if it was me I'd just go for the redundancy and life change, with that amount of payout


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Quit the system, quit the system....!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

It is a tidy sum OU, and you might kick yourself if it's not that much a bit down the line.


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

Fucking hell - what a swizz!  I just checked the back of this packet of cold and flu drugs, and it says 'this night capsule does not contain any ingredients to make you drowsy'

so what the flying fuck have they put 'night capsules' in it for, if not to make me drowsy? 

not buying these again.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Closer....


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2010)

almost there


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

Think I'm gonna slink off now...everyone knows I'm ill anyway


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Sick day in the drag


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2010)

10 more minutes I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Legged it through the drizzle and on the old faithful number 37 bus towards home. Time for some more ipigeon on route


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

Morning people!

Bad day yesterday. Was in late as went for blood test (all arranged with work so OK) but then got call from Special Friend to be in pub at 5.30 which meant I left at 5 so now I have to make up time. Sent email to boss at 4.59 saying 'Sorry sorry has to go!'  

Plus now I have either by some miracle escaped hangover or am still drunk


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2010)

Mittwoch ziehen Freunde. Up mit Kaffee und Pass in der Hand.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 12, 2010)

Wednesday ....coffee.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Wednesday



Oh, thank god


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mittwoch ziehen Freunde. Up mit Kaffee und Pass in der Hand.



Wednesday make friends. Up with coffee and Pass in the Hand?


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2010)

Ah Wednesday, approaching the peak of the hill, and this Marty has a holiday to look forward to towards the end of the month


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2010)

Morning from the frozen north (it was trying to snow last night )



marty21 said:


> this Marty has a holiday to look forward to towards the end of the month


Another one?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

ooh, where you off to marty? 

I'm particularly perky considering my fella is off to galavant with his other girlfriend


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2010)

Morning all

I am having porridge to set me up for a day of....not too much hopefully (am working at home!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm particularly perky considering my fella is off to galavant with his other girlfriend



Oooh, is he allowed to do that? *waggleseyebrows*


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all
> 
> I am having porridge to set me up for a day of....not too much hopefully (am working at home!)



Gonna send you an email about what I was doing last night.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooh, is he allowed to do that? *waggleseyebrows*


When said gf is Badgers, yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Gonna send you an email about what I was doing last night.



Cool  I ain't at work today though so probs better to pm me!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> When said gf is Badgers, yes



Oh, boys footie weekend in the Fatherland? 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Cool  I ain't at work today though so probs better to pm me!!



Have sent to mightyw@hotmail will that work?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> When said gf is Badgers, yes



Are they there yet? And do they have a big banner we can look out for?

Saw a van load of blokes who had driven over - they were remarkably chipper having been on the road for hours!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, boys footie weekend in the Fatherland?
> 
> 
> 
> Have sent to mightyw@hotmail will that work?



Should do - am off there now


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2010)

Mornin draggerz

Still ill   But mentally more stable   Need to get properly healthy so I can batter myself in a field in Derbyshire at the weekend 

2 days to go for me


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cool  I ain't at work today though so probs better to pm me!!


oooh, what were you doing Stells?



5t3IIa said:


> Oh, boys footie weekend in the Fatherland?


Only one evening... back tomorrow morning.. then a day off work 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Are they there yet? And do they have a big banner we can look out for?
> 
> Saw a van load of blokes who had driven over - they were remarkably chipper having been on the road for hours!


Not yet, don't think their flight's til about 10 or so. He's very excited... it's the first time he's been abroad for footy


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin draggerz
> 
> Still ill   But mentally more stable   Need to get properly healthy so I can batter myself in a field in Derbyshire at the weekend
> 
> 2 days to go for me



Ill  What's happening in the field? It's a bit bastard cold today - coldest May morning in 15 years or something stupid, so said Today.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2010)

Nearly at the airport. No beer yet but might face up to the BK challenge


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin draggerz
> 
> Still ill   But mentally more stable   Need to get properly healthy so I can batter myself in a field in Derbyshire at the weekend
> 
> 2 days to go for me



You'll make it!! Positive thinking


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

Felt warmer on the bike than yesterday!

Hope this is just your body getting illness out your system for the weekend soj.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nearly at the airport. No beer yet but might face up to the *BK challenge*



I has to be done!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

Have a great time, boys! Don't get into any trouble


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nearly at the airport. No beer yet but might face up to the BK challenge


Up the mighty cottagers this evening, we wish you well


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning from the frozen north (it was trying to snow last night )
> 
> 
> Another one?



Haven't been away since January, for a holiday anyways



BiddlyBee said:


> ooh, where you off to marty?
> 
> I'm particularly perky considering my fella is off to galavant with his other girlfriend




Somewhere in Devon, near Exmoor I think, never entirely sure where i go, I just drive there and find out when I get there 


and a mighty *UP THE COTTAGERS! *


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ill  What's happening in the field? It's a bit bastard cold today - coldest May morning in 15 years or something stupid, so said Today.


First festie of the season - Bearded Theory.  You can bet your arse it's gonna be fucking freezing so need to be WELL!  Have long johns etc, and furry deerstalker hat - just need to keep warm



QueenOfGoths said:


> You'll make it!! Positive thinking



Ta queeny


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2010)

you will be fighting fit by the weekend Soj, I can feel it in my old bones


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Somewhere in Devon, near Exmoor I think



Watch out for people selling home made cider in old milk bottles, it's killer stuff


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2010)

Morning everyone.  Can't say it was much of a drag yesterday - thought I was going to have a heart attack as I scrabbled together a new bulletin for 8pm!  Needed a large gin when I got home.

Off today.  *relaxes*


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you will be fighting fit by the weekend Soj, I can feel it in my old bones



My cold last week only lasted a couple of days.  Lots of time to get better for a weekend of batteredness.


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2010)

And 5t311a, I think you should share your news with the group.


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> My cold last week only lasted a couple of days.  Lots of time to get better for a weekend of batteredness.



That's promising news Ms T, thanks 

I keep making stupid fuck ups in work.  Really basic stuff too


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> And 5t311a, I think you should share your news with the group.



Oh, is nothing exciting. Just went out with a mate and did stuff *waves hand*


----------



## Ms T (May 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, is nothing exciting. Just went out with a mate and did stuff *waves hand*



You're just teasing us now.


----------



## Stig (May 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> First festie of the season - Bearded Theory.  You can bet your arse it's gonna be fucking freezing so need to be WELL!  Have long johns etc, and furry deerstalker hat - just need to keep warm
> 
> 
> 
> Ta queeny



Would it help if I brought a shitload of tequila and champagne to ward off the chill?  

I still have the champagne I was given when I left my job.  Decided to open it at the first festie, but that means I have to get it past the no glass rule.



I'm off for a dole interview in a minute, they'd better not send me all over the place, I've got shitloads to do, laundry, cleaning, taking keys to petsitters, shopping for weekend, packing the van, bottling a beer, phoning Ashbourne about where the hell we're going to park up, etc etc gaah.


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2010)

Stig said:


> Would it help if I brought a shitload of tequila and champagne to ward off the chill?
> 
> I still have the champagne I was given when I left my job.  Decided to open it at the first festie, but that means I have to get it past the no glass rule.



Ooo well now - we will be bringing some gold tequila for our now-traditional stoned-and-tequilaed Sunday night festivities, but more is always welcome, as is champagne


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

I work with lots of tories  just had to bite my tongue and leave the room listening to one conversation... I don;t have the strength to argue today


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

I hate your job, Bee.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I work with lots of tories  just had to bite my tongue and leave the room listening to one conversation... I don;t have the strength to argue today



 Poor bee


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2010)

Oh Bee


you can always tell them that they fucked up basically, missed an open goal, and had to get into bed with Clegg to get power


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I hate your job, Bee.


It pays the bills, and some bits are good... but people saying stuff like "I don't believe in benefits" "people getting paid to have children" and "if all those third world countries stopped borrowing money and paid it back..." 

FFS  



marty21 said:


> you can always tell them that they fucked up basically, missed an open goal, and had to get into bed with Clegg to get power


They all still see it as a victory though don't they?


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It pays the bills, and some bits are good... but people saying stuff like "I don't believe in benefits" "people getting paid to have children" and "if all those third world countries stopped borrowing money and paid it back..."
> 
> FFS
> 
> They all still see it as a victory though don't they?



tell them that Britain stole billions from those third world countries, and if Britain paid that back, they wouldn't need to borrow anything (blame the empire)


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It pays the bills, and some bits are good... but people saying stuff like "I don't believe in benefits" "people getting paid to have children" and "if all those third world countries stopped borrowing money and paid it back..."
> 
> FFS
> 
> They all still see it as a victory though don't they?



yep, but they won't be able to totally change things as the Lib Dems will not roll over for everything (at least I hope there is at least some backbone in them )


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> tell them that Britain stole billions from those third world countries, and if Britain paid that back, they wouldn't need to borrow anything (blame the empire)


I know this... but didn't have the energy to argue with them.



marty21 said:


> yep, but they won't be able to totally change things as the Lib Dems will not roll over for everything (at least I hope there is at least some backbone in them )


Lib Dems back bone... hehehe


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2010)

thankfully I don't come across too many Tories at work, but I do love an argument - especially when drink is taken


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> people saying stuff like "I don't believe in benefits" "people getting paid to have children"



I work with a couple of people like that who aren't Tories, just cunts


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

Starting to flag badly now


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

Afternoon coffee?


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 12, 2010)

i'm bored  have finished my work for the day yet am stuck here till 4.30


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Afternoon coffee?



Can't. I'm a martyr to caffiene  If I have any after midday it actually keeps me awake at night 



Dovydaitis said:


> i'm bored  have finished my work for the day yet am stuck here till 4.30



Sucks. At least you have *drumroll* the internet!


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Can't. I'm a martyr to caffiene If I have any after midday it actually keeps me awake at night



I'm exactly the same - drives me nuts

I appear to have lost 2 whole hours writing a story.  I say story, if porn counts as a story, which it does in this case cos it's pretty damned good even if I do say so myself 

Am thinking of trying to maybe get some stuff published in Razzle.  Do they still do Razzle?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

come on then sojjy, give us all a taster to liven up the afternoon


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

I don't know but let us know if you do 

15 mins, then I'm off to see someone about some voluntary work, home for a quick bit, then out to a gig


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> come on then sojjy, give us all a taster to liven up the afternoon



fuck off - I could get paid for this!! why would I give out freebies?!  

Okay - all I can say is that it involves hot sunshine, an isolated camping site, a bereft young lady of the red-haired and curvaceous variety, and a 3 some.  And a camp fire.  This is an important little point, as it is the catalyst for FUN 

deary me *wafts self* I do write some good shit


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

Is there a comboy hat and a tash?


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2010)

sojourner said:


> fuck off - I could get paid for this!! why would I give out freebies?!
> 
> Okay - all I can say is that it involves hot sunshine, an isolated camping site, a bereft young lady of the red-haired and curvaceous variety, and a 3 some.  And a camp fire.  This is an important little point, as it is the catalyst for FUN
> 
> deary me *wafts self* I do write some good shit



*wafts self as well* 

Oh My


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

is "_wafting_" oneself the new term for, um, well you know, "_tweaking_" oneself, as i've heard it being referred to sometimes...


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2010)

I've come over all unnecessary


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is "_wafting_" oneself the new term for, um, well you know, "_tweaking_" oneself, as i've heard it being referred to sometimes...



I think _waft_ means to calm yourself down a little


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is there a comboy hat and a tash?


No, hehe 



marty21 said:


> *wafts self as well*
> 
> Oh My






Paulie Tandoori said:


> is "_wafting_" oneself the new term for, um, well you know, "_tweaking_" oneself, as i've heard it being referred to sometimes...


Wafting is for work, tweaking is for home - both shall be indulged


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

hard luck badgers


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2010)

He's a fucking liverpool supported anyway  sounds like they had a good night despite the result though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 13, 2010)

cheers!


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

unlucky Badgers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 13, 2010)

innit


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

Blighty soil, just.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2010)

Oh no, didn't win?  I saw those first two goals and it seemed promising but then I lost interest. Fell asleep in front of Jaws 4


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

jeeze, this week has lasted ages!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2010)

Been up since 6am finishing an assignment...all done now and getting ready to hand this baby in  One more to go for the year, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Oh and the sun is out...Good morning!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

What, when, where?


----------



## Stig (May 13, 2010)

Morning! 

About to pack up Rambo the ambulance and head off to the lovely Midlands.  

 Actually, is it North by the time you get to the peak district? 

Tonight we shall be investigating the local pubs, all of them, before sleeping in the unbeatably priced Hotel de la pay&display.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What, when, where?



 It's not Kansas anymore toto!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

Cycled in. Had a shower. Ate someone's else's cereal and drank their posh tea.
Feeling rather good for a change.

Good morning!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2010)

Stig said:


> Tonight we shall be investigating the local pubs, all of them, *before sleeping in the unbeatably priced Hotel de la pay&display.*


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2010)

Morning all

The armchair political pundits are already at work in the office


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all
> 
> The armchair political pundits are already at work in the office



burn them


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

Morning all

I am still feeling like shite, but today is my Freeday   This time tomorrow I shall be having brekky shortly before loading up the car and setting off


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> burn them


They've now moved on to discussing using food after it's use by date.  Fine in principle, but the way they're going on it's fine to eat food even if it has an inch of mould growing on it


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

Morning 

Fantastic night last... saw two great bands and got a little bit tipsy, but was in bed by 12ish I think. Have to drag my ass through this day with the knowledge that the boy has the day off and will probably be sleeping! 





Stig said:


> Morning!
> 
> About to pack up Rambo the ambulance and head off to the lovely Midlands.


Have a lovely weekend.



100% masahiko said:


> Cycled in. Had a shower. *Ate someone's else's cereal and drank their posh tea.*
> Feeling rather good for a change.
> 
> Good morning!






sojourner said:


> Morning all
> 
> I am still feeling like shite, but today is my Freeday   This time tomorrow I shall be having brekky shortly before loading up the car and setting off


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

Who did you go and see Bee?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2010)

I don't like mould. It proper gives me the willies.

In other news... Oh, I can't think of anything


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Who did you go and see Bee?


Frontier Ruckus, Treetop Flyers and a fella called Jerry Decicca


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *Frontier Ruckus*, Treetop Flyers and a fella called Jerry Decicca



 nice one


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

They were all really good, but especially Frontier Ruckus.

Alabama 3 tomorrow, and hoping it's better than their last gig *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee - you've never stole stuff from the communal kitchen?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

No... I'm not a cunt 

except on Fridays


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> They were all really good, but especially Frontier Ruckus.
> 
> Alabama 3 tomorrow, and hoping it's better than their last gig *crosses fingers and toes*



Yeh - El Jefe recommended Frontier Ruckus to me aaaages ago, have an album at home 

Did you get your goody bag from A3?  shite weren't it? 

What do you think of the new album?  I love it!  Am wanting to make one of those discoball afro's for Solfest


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> No... I'm not a cunt



Me neither.  There's only 7 people working here though, so it'd be a bit obvious if someone nicked your stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2010)

Morning all 

Mr. Kippers cat wasn't at home when I left and wasn't at home when Mr. QofG's left a bit later 

Not seen him since midnight and he is normally around for breakfast. I am a bit worried.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh - El Jefe recommended Frontier Ruckus to me aaaages ago, have an album at home
> 
> Did you get your goody bag from A3?  shite weren't it?
> 
> What do you think of the new album?  I love it!  Am wanting to make one of those discoball afro's for Solfest


I must buy their album... didn't have enough cash last night 

It was a bit rubbish... but I did a bit of flyering 

Only had one listen  but like it.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers cat wasn't at home when I left and wasn't at home when Mr. QofG's left a bit later
> 
> Not seen him since midnight and he is normally around for breakfast. I am a bit worried.



Perhaps he was busy plotting against you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Perhaps he was busy plotting against you



That could be true tbh - Mr. QofG's is going to check back at lunchtime to see if he hs re-appeared


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That could be true tbh - Mr. QofG's is going to check back at lunchtime to see if he hs re-appeared



 

How old is Mr K?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> How old is Mr K?



He is just over 5 years old - he went out at about 1.00am and we haven't seen him since which isn't a long time at all but usually he comes in between 6.00/7.00am to wake us up and is around to get some breakfast before going out again (he is quite a little creature of habit!).

Plus we called him for about half an hour this morning but nothing


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2010)

Sometimes they do just disappear for a while (who knows where they get to), hopefully he'll be back later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Sometimes they do just disappear for a while (who knows where they get to), hopefully he'll be back later



Mr. QofG's is confident he will be - there were a number of cats out and about this morning so he is probably sitting communing with one of them


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2010)

Should get one of those cat cam things for him


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It was a bit rubbish... but I did a bit of flyering
> 
> Only had one listen  but like it.



I _meant_ to do a bit of flyering, and then forgot 

I do however have one of the posters up in me kitchen, where the Klee fell off the wall the other week 

Queeny - maybe Mr K is out dilly dallying with the laydee catz?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I _meant_ to do a bit of flyering, and then forgot
> 
> I do however have one of the posters up in me kitchen, where the Klee fell off the wall the other week
> 
> *Queeny - maybe Mr K is out dilly dallying with the laydee catz*?



I think they would scare him


----------



## fractionMan (May 13, 2010)

anyone else at the eduserv symposium #esym10 ?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

Off for a burger a couple of beers.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

This afternoon is defo gonna be a drag.
Feeling tipsy...


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

Posh burger?

Had a nap and now watching F1 practise, a good Thursday. Want food though, too lazy to cook


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

Too lazy to telephone the pizza man? 

I take it my boy got home ok then?


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

Waiting for viewing to turn up

ho hum

Just been to the bank and popped to Tesco on the way back for much needed gold tequila, red wine, and anti-shitting pills


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

You expecting a lot of shit?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Too lazy to telephone the pizza man?
> 
> I take it my boy got home ok then?



Could do I guess, think I might beans and waffles for the £ and comfort factor. 

We are back safe and sound. Were falling asleep on the train/bus. More sleep needed.


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You expecting a lot of shit?



These fucking cold and flu pills are doing weird things to my belly, and it feels like I MIGHT be needing anti-shitting pills, at some point, and there's nowt worse than feeling the need to pebble dash at a festie, eh?

Be prepared, is my motto.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Could do I guess, think I might beans and waffles for the £ and comfort factor.
> 
> We are back safe and sound. Were falling asleep on the train/bus. More sleep needed.


Don't fall asleep in your beanz 

Did you take any photos?



sojourner said:


> These fucking cold and flu pills are doing weird things to my belly, and it feels like I MIGHT be needing anti-shitting pills, at some point, and there's nowt worse than feeling the need to pebble dash at a festie, eh?
> 
> Be prepared, is my motto.


dib dib dib


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Posh burger?



Burger/chips.
Two pints.

Over £16.

Feeling a bit cheated.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Burger/chips.
> Two pints.
> 
> Over £16.
> ...



Wasn't a Weatherspoons then?


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Burger/chips.
> Two pints.
> 
> Over £16.
> ...



a BIT?! fuck me - that's daylight fucking robbery!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

2 pints were over £7.

£7 for two pints!!! 

I remember when a pint was £1.20.
And you didn't have to stand out in the cold to smoke a cigarette.


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

I remember when a pint was 60p!!!   oh NOW I feel old


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

60p!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When the hell was that?

Cool.
We sent someone to get more beers!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

1901 

*scarpers*


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

Hang on, just trying googling it.

1979?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

Okay, gonna do toasted pastrami and cheese under the grill. Might haz a light tomato purée and pepper base too. 

Not having beer though


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

Are you back home? 
That was quick...
srry bout the cup.


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 1901
> 
> *scarpers*


twat 



100% masahiko said:


> Hang on, just trying googling it.
> 
> 1979?



No, up North it was in 1983 

Double whiskeys were 60p too.  I used to get monumentally twatted on a fiver


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

100% masahiko said:
			
		

> Are you back home?
> That was quick...
> srry bout the cup.



Yeah, got back in this morning. Things did not go to plan from start to finish but had a really good time. Feel broken and my ear popped badly on the flight over, noise in the stadium was making my knees wobble with the ear pain. Had a good sleep and feeling better now. We were sitting behind the goal which was good but missed the 'offside' that Athletico scored. The best team won on the night but it was still a bit gutting.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2010)

Into the last hour now


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Into the last hour now



I am in such sloth that I want the day off sofa drag to last and last


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2010)

Are you dragging properly tomorrow?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

The alcohol is taking affect.

Young bloke here is talking about shagging virgins.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

Badgers - you should have stayed over there for a day more.

bank holidays n' all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> The alcohol is taking affect.
> 
> Young bloke here is talking about shagging virgins.



Does he want to or is it his hobby!?

Mr. QofG's couldn't go home at lunch so no news on Mr. K. yet


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

Hate rushing when travelling but glad to be back really. Wiped out today and my own bed was calling. 

Back on the drag proper tomorrow. Gonna be a busy day but already Freeday so will not take life too seriously.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's couldn't go home at lunch so no news on Mr. K. yet



Have you got a cat flap?  If not I'd be expecting trouble for keeping him waiting all day


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2010)

I bet Mr K will be waiting for you to come home and be all 'Mrow mrow mrow' about being _starving_ when it's his own fault he missed his breakfast.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you got a cat flap?  If not I'd be expecting trouble for keeping him waiting all day



He does have a cat flap, though he far prefers us to open windows for him....which, of course, we do


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does he want to or is it his hobby!?



I think he's just showing off. 
Or trying to be someone he's not - some kind of gigglo-virgin-hunter.

He's only 23 - we're all post 30.
Think he feels that his sexual conquests equals manliness or something...


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I remember when a pint was 60p!!!   oh NOW I feel old



so do I ! 

a fiver was a good night out, pissed and a burger on the way home!


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> so do I !
> 
> a fiver was a good night out, pissed and a burger on the way home!



 chips n curry for me - I remember once walking home from the pub on an icy winters night, and me mate slipped, went up in the air about 6 feet, landed on his back, chips intact


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

Mr K will be back and looking like butter wouldn't melt I think. Our house cat Lil is a bit indoorsy but seems to disappear for a 'bit too long' once a fortnight and spook us. 

May have accidentlyied a vodka and orange just now


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> May have accidentlyied a vodka and orange just now



Ha!  I knew it was a matter of time


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

Come on please let this day be over  so I can get home to the joy and drag of laundry, washing up, cooking and cleaning  wtf?


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

I am fighting a rising sense of hysterical excitement now

Wanna go festie NOW


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Come on please let this day be over  so I can get home to the joy and drag of laundry, washing up, cooking and cleaning  wtf?



get the boy to do that


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Come on please let this day be over  so I can get home to the joy and drag of laundry, washing up, cooking and cleaning  wtf?



But I like all those things 

Whaddya cooking Cheffy Lady?


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I am fighting a rising sense of hysterical excitement now
> 
> Wanna go festie NOW



just go already !!   stop going on about it...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I am fighting a rising sense of hysterical excitement now
> 
> Wanna go festie NOW


How long you got left soj?



marty21 said:


> get the boy to do that


He is injured and probably still asleep 



Badgers said:


> But I like all those things
> 
> Whaddya cooking Cheffy Lady?


Come over 

a lasagne from M&S... so not much cooking really


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

Not had lasagne for a while now. Not made one for a long long time. Quite like making a good lasagne, taking my time over it. Did a few good bacon and baked bean lasagna before. Chicken lasagne is good too but beef is the best


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just go already !!   stop going on about it...


CAN'T!!!  fucking fucks sake 


BiddlyBee said:


> How long you got left soj?



Setting off about 9.30 - 10 int morning

Hate this bit   Always get over-excited like a fucking kid on xmas eve


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> CAN'T!!!  fucking fucks sake
> 
> 
> Setting off about 9.30 - 10 int morning
> ...



one more sleep


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not had lasagne for a while now. Not made one for a long long time. Quite like making a good lasagne, taking my time over it. Did a few good bacon and baked bean lasagna before. Chicken lasagne is good too but beef is the best


I was meant to be making macaroni cheese with bacon bits, but I don't have the energy... it's been another fucker of a week so it'll have to be some other mug's lasagne that I can just bung in the oven


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2010)

You bouncing in your seat and feeling all floaty in your tummy?


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> one more sleep



yeeehaaaa!!!


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You bouncing in your seat and feeling all floaty in your tummy?



not really


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not really


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You bouncing in your seat and feeling all floaty in your tummy?



hehe - I have literally just been bouncing in my seat   Butterflies the fucking lot

First one innit?  Worse than the rest!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

You got Monday and Tuesday off?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2010)

I wouldn't know  Now I'm a temp I work 24/7/365 

PITY ME :wails:


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You got Monday and Tuesday off?



Monday, Tuesday AND Wednesday! 

Oh god

Need a spliff to calm me down and get me off the ceiling


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Monday, Tuesday AND Wednesday!
> 
> Oh god
> 
> Need a spliff to calm me down and get me off the ceiling


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

First holiday since fucking xmas this as well - so double the yay factor


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

Looooong weekend is looooooong for Soooooojjjjjjjjjyyyyyyy!!! Hope you get sun and fun all the way, the drag will be here waiting for ye with an yearning for stories. 

Ear hurts


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

STILL not Friday


ffs 

have a good one sojjie x


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

cheers chaps!

I'm thinking of sneaking off in a sec...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 13, 2010)

afternoon all. glad to see you all in good spirits. been at meeting in town all day so took the opportunity to buy the missus her birthday pressie in john lewis.

now waiting for pub to open so that i can sit on a stool and do the crossword.

hope cat is ok qotg, and enjoy your festivalling thang all those who art festivaling


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> STILL not Friday
> 
> 
> ffs


It's felt like that all week hasn't it?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> cheers chaps!
> 
> I'm thinking of sneaking off in a sec...


*do it!*



(what happened to my big shouty caps?)


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's felt like that all week hasn't it?



it's been a fucker of a week here too

<shakes fist at tenants>


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm thinking of sneaking off in a sec...



Cunt 

Enjoy


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *do it!*
> 
> 
> 
> (what happened to my big shouty caps?)



*GOING!!!*

woohoo!!! tara all - I shall do my best to behave badly in a maximum sense!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

Freeday is but a sleep away peeps, stay frosty....

I want good sun for Le weekend


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Cunt
> 
> Enjoy



A Thursday cunt! and then a festival cunt for the next 5 days


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

Enjoy it soj ya big cunt. I expect you to still be ruined on Thursday for your 2 day week!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

Time for the draggers to call it a day. Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2010)

I'm off in a few mins - I can hear a burglar alarm, it's sweet gentle tune in  the breeze

actually it's time to skedaddle quickly like

before the rozzers  get here


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2010)

and I'm done!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2010)

Making up time


----------



## Ms T (May 13, 2010)

No news on Mr K yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

Went to bed at 10.30pm as quite tired and awake at 5.45am  Feel OK though.

Why isn't it warm? It's _May_


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

Ear hurts 

But it is Freeday so back into w*rk for a day. Could have slept for another twelve hours to recharge but guess that will be made up tonight.

Mr Kippers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

I don't want to know about Kippers. I can't stand the stress


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Went to bed at 10.30pm as quite tired and awake at 5.45am  Feel OK though.
> 
> Why isn't it warm? It's _May_



i know!  I'm on holiday at the end of next week, was hoping for balmy


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i know!  I'm on holiday at the end of next week, was hoping for balmy



It _looks_ warm but it's not!


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

Tis not that cold Stells, or maybe that is just Clapham?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2010)

Freah but sunny in Hackers... 

Morning coffee is gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 14, 2010)

Morning all.  Bit tired this morning due to some family auditioning for the Jeremy Kyle show at the end of my street last night 



Badgers said:


> Mr Kippers?


Hopefully no news is good news.  He's probably got QOG working down a salt mine for leaving him out all day.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

Hungry so stopped and ordered a tuna/mayo baguette on the route to work. 
Now I find I have been given a tuna/sweetcorn/mayo baguette. 
It is like I have been stabbed in the fucking heart.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2010)

Not a good start Badgers  sweetcorn has no place with tuna!

I'm not at work yet, but already wondering what to have for lunch... i hardly ever buy lunch... i need ideas!


*waits for news of Mr K*


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not a good start Badgers  sweetcorn has no place with tuna!
> 
> I'm not at work yet, but already wondering what to have for lunch... i hardly ever buy lunch... i need ideas!
> 
> ...



I haz to buy lunch today. 
This should be a treat but it feels like an irritation. 

Right, off to get milk and have a __~ before the day starts proper


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2010)

in work, just about on time - having a coffee


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 14, 2010)

morning all, what a lovely day, not long to go before my 3-day birhtday weekend begins, got some tattoo work for my leg later on, then lazing and boozing, ray!!


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2010)

just got paid - seem to have got a payrise  an extra £20 a week, which is nice, I'm hoping it isn't some kind of mistake


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

SOunds dreamy, PT 

I'd like another tatt but I wouldn't know where to put it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2010)

Mr. Kippers is still missing I'm afraid. 

We had a good search last night, put up some posters and today are going to contact the local vets/RSPCA/Cats Protection to see if anyone has handed him in plus the microchip people (he is chipped and has a collar).

Haven't slept very well and am feeling a bit glum


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers is still missing I'm afraid.
> 
> We had a good search last night, put up some posters and today are going to contact the local vets/RSPCA/Cats Protection to see if anyone has handed him in plus the microchip people (he is chipped and has a collar).
> 
> Haven't slept very well and am feeling a bit glum



Oh no!  ((((qoths))))))

BadgerKitten had a lost kitty thread - I'll find it.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, what a lovely day, not long to go before my 3-day birhtday weekend begins, got some tattoo work for my leg later on, then lazing and boozing, ray!!


That sounds like a good day 

Does the lady on your leg have a name?

I really really want my new piece, but sensible bee is saying wait until after summer


----------



## Ms T (May 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers is still missing I'm afraid.
> 
> We had a good search last night, put up some posters and today are going to contact the local vets/RSPCA/Cats Protection to see if anyone has handed him in plus the microchip people (he is chipped and has a collar).
> 
> Haven't slept very well and am feeling a bit glum



Oh no!  You're doing all the right things - maybe also print some leaflets and put them through people's letterboxes.  I'm sure he'll turn up - Badger Kitten's naughty Miff was gone for nearly a week and she found him in someone's garden not far from their house.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

Maybe some further info about finding _naughty_ cats on Badger Kitten's thread


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers is still missing I'm afraid.
> 
> We had a good search last night, put up some posters and today are going to contact the local vets/RSPCA/Cats Protection to see if anyone has handed him in plus the microchip people (he is chipped and has a collar).
> 
> Haven't slept very well and am feeling a bit glum


oh dear, try not to worry, our old moggy when awol a couple of times for a couple of days before turning up again and looking all kind of "what's the problem?!".





BiddlyBee said:


> That sounds like a good day
> 
> Does the lady on your leg have a name?
> 
> I really really want my new piece, but sensible bee is saying wait until after summer


she's kind of modelled on Lady Snowblood, from the film of the same name and which provided some inspiration for Tarantino's Kill Bill movie.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2010)

Thanks all - Mr. QofG's spoke to a lot of our neighbours yesterday and asked them to keep an eye out/check sheds etc.. plus I may print up some leaflets today to put through people's doors. They won't have a pic of him but there are not many ginger and white cats around our street


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2010)

Oh QoG, only just seen your post. Keeping my fingers crossed he comes home soon 

In other news, I may have a burrito for lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (May 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers is still missing I'm afraid.




Hopefully he'll turn up, sometimes they do just disappear for a while


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks all - Mr. QofG's spoke to a lot of our neighbours yesterday and asked them to keep an eye out/check sheds etc.. plus I may print up some leaflets today to put through people's doors. They won't have a pic of him but there are not many ginger and white cats around our street



Why no pics?! That's what work's colour printers are for


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers is still missing I'm afraid.
> 
> We had a good search last night, put up some posters and today are going to contact the local vets/RSPCA/Cats Protection to see if anyone has handed him in plus the microchip people (he is chipped and has a collar).
> 
> Haven't slept very well and am feeling a bit glum



sending good thoughts to you mate x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2010)

Just telephoned the vets, put a lost and found bulletin on the RSPCA website and contacted the Cats Protection League who are going to right me back.

Reading BK's thread has made me feel a bit calmer and given me some more ideas.

I suppose I ought to do some work....but I can't really be arsed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2010)

Given that I am not in a particularly good mood today this is not the time for the newbie to be taking the piss (as usual) by playing a game on his i-phone and ignoring the office phone in order, I presume, to finish a level or summat


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

You make _me_ angry when you don't do something about that shit! Furious!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You make _me_ angry when you don't do something about that shit! Furious!



I know. Sorry. Sometimes I bore myself talking about it tbh!  

Things had got slightly better after a few 'emotional' exchanges with the boss but the last time we mentioned it she got really upset saying how she still hasn't got over her father's death and doesn't want anymore stress. When I said I would take it further and speak to one of the director's she got more upset/defensive and begged me not to saying she would .... but of course hasn't because of the stress involved etc.. and so here we are on another vicious circle


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You make _me_ angry when you don't do something about that shit! Furious!



innit


----------



## neonwilderness (May 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Given that I am not in a particularly good mood today this is not the time for the newbie to be taking the piss (as usual) by playing a game on his i-phone and ignoring the office phone in order, I presume, to finish a level or summat


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know. Sorry. Sometimes I bore myself talking about it tbh!
> 
> Things had got slightly better after a few 'emotional' exchanges with the boss but the last time we mentioned it she got really upset saying how she still hasn't got over her father's death and doesn't want anymore stress. When I said I would take it further and speak to one of the director's she got more upset/defensive and begged me not to saying she would .... but of course hasn't because of the stress involved etc.. and so here we are on another vicious circle



I won't go on about this today as you have enough stress but I'm plotting. Just so you know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>



Huh huh 

He is doing some work now!

I think I need a big, fuck off unhealthy lunch today. Not sure cottage cheese is going to cut it!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Huh huh
> 
> He is doing some work now!
> 
> I think I need a big, fuck off unhealthy lunch today. Not sure cottage cheese is going to cut it!


friday chips ftw, you know it makes sense


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2010)

Right - have made 80 little leaflets to pop through people's doors and spoken to enviromental health at the council to register him missing. 

Am still waiting on Cat's Protection League but as far as I can tell that is all I can do at the moment.

I want to go home now


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

Go home 

Fuck 'em all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Go home
> 
> Fuck 'em all



 

I am going to see if I can leave a bit early after everyone has had their lunch breaks.


----------



## ovaltina (May 14, 2010)

My PT freelance gig has been extended - probably to the end of August. Do I _really _want a full time job?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

x2 good news there, I think?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 14, 2010)

Fuck you MoFos!
I'm gonna be rich!!

-----Original Message-----
From:  [mailtobtinternet.com] 
Sent: 13 May 2010 19:36
To: 
Subject: Gold dust(AU)

Dear Sir/Madam, 
We are small scale gold miners here on the sub region of West Africa. 
We have some huge quantity of alluvial gold dust for sale at a 
considerable price which is below world market price. 
If you are interested, do not hesitate to get back to us as soon as 
possible for us to give you our co-operate offer. 
We have 450 KG of Alluvial Gold dust for sale. 
The offer below: Commodity: Gold dust (AU) 
Origin: Burkina- Faso 
Quantity: 450 KG 
Quality: 22 carat + 
Purity: 92,31% 
$16.000(FOB) 
For more details you can call us on this number or contact email: 
We look forward in doing a long lasting business transaction with you 
Best Regards.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

450kg is only worth $16k?


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

((((Qoggy))))

Fingers crossed for you, not much else to add though. 

Been busy but in a sexy (big client) way so fairly happy. 

Got the sweetcorngate thing sorted out at lunch but took a bit of rowing. The cheeky bint told me that 'tuna mayo' includes sweetcorn, what a fucking twatfucktard!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2010)

I hope you said "no love, that'd be tuna sweetcorn!" 

I _almost_ had a roast dinner sarnie for lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

I'm still thinking about corned beef working class sandwiches 

Not good for a one-time-lapse pescatarian 

Might break and spend all Sturday nomming them, and make a hash too 

It's be dirty, if nothing else


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

Chelsea 6 - 0	@ 35/1
Portsmouth 1 - 0	@ 40/1
Portsmouth 2 - 1	@ 50/1
Chelsea 6 - 1	@ 60/1
Chelsea 5 - 2	@ 90/1
Chelsea 7 - 0	@ 90/1
Chelsea 7 - 1	@ 150/1
Portsmouth 2 - 0	@ 175/1
Chelsea 8 - 0	@ 250/1
Chelsea 8 - 1	@ 425/1

£1 on each


----------



## neonwilderness (May 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Got the sweetcorngate thing sorted out at lunch but took a bit of rowing. The cheeky bint told me that 'tuna mayo' includes sweetcorn, what a fucking twatfucktard!



She is clearly an idiot.

Just arrived home to find that the missus has put petrol into her diesel car


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

Still w*rking


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2010)

Me too 

What you doing Sunday? BBQ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

meat. it haunts me.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Me too
> 
> What you doing Sunday? BBQ?



Could do babes... 

We have a family wedding tomorrow but no Sunday plans to speak of. Perhaps we could BBQ strips of steak that have been marinaded in some sort of Mexican spices and serve them in wraps?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

NIcely done Badgers, I hope it works 

I'm off. Good times people, good times  

x


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Could do babes...
> 
> We have a family wedding tomorrow but no Sunday plans to speak of. Perhaps we could BBQ strips of steak that have been marinaded in some sort of Mexican spices and serve them in wraps?


BBQSF? 



5t3IIa said:


> NIcely done Badgers, I hope it works
> 
> I'm off. Good times people, good times
> 
> x


he gets points for trying


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

Hehehehe.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2010)

Now I'm sat outside a pub cuz the min card spend is £10 and my mare's not here and I don't know what to do


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2010)

Working week is done and I'm off to get messy


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

Still w*rking


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

On the commute. 
Long Friday was long.


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chelsea 6 - 0	@ 35/1
> Portsmouth 1 - 0	@ 40/1
> Portsmouth 2 - 1	@ 50/1
> Chelsea 6 - 1	@ 60/1
> ...



Good luck, I'm going to go for Chelsea 2-0


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> Good luck, I'm going to go for Chelsea 2-0



Don't mess my system!!!
I reckon it will bigger than two goals.

Good sport weekend ahead. Monaco GP, FA Cup, Cricket too


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Don't mess my system!!!
> I reckon it will bigger than two goals.
> 
> Good sport weekend ahead. Monaco GP, FA Cup, Cricket too



whacked a fiver on chelsea 2-0, 5-1 



I wish you luck too though, of course


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2010)

The good news is - WE HAVE FOUND MR.KIPPERS!! 

The less good news is he is stuck in a "To Let" building which we can't access until the morning  We have heard him and seen him at the window but it is shut up tight with no way in.

The RSPCA are going to send someone out asap but they don't do call outs at night. The letting agents only work Monday to Friday but a printing firm next door (it is a light industrial building) opens at 6.00am and they should have a key to the building which Mr. K. is in.

Leaving him there was heart-breaking but the RSPCA recommended we do as staying there would have upset him more. Just counting the hours until 6.00am!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 14, 2010)

Obviously he was scoping the joint out for some nefarious purpose.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The good news is - WE HAVE FOUND MR.KIPPERS!!
> 
> The less good news is he is stuck in a "To Let" building which we can't access until the morning  We have heard him and seen him at the window but it is shut up tight with no way in.
> 
> ...


yay!  glad you found him.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2010)

Mr. Kippers is back! A bit thin and with extremely grubby feet, very noisy, but otherwise quite happy....well, happy for him as his default emotion is slightly disgruntled!

Now perhaps we can get some sleep!


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers is back! A bit thin and with extremely grubby feet, very noisy, but otherwise quite happy....well, happy for him as his default emotion is slightly disgruntled!
> 
> Now perhaps we can get some sleep!



Aww.  So pleased.  

How did he manage to get in there, the naughty puss?


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers is back! A bit thin and with extremely grubby feet, very noisy, but otherwise quite happy....well, happy for him as his default emotion is slightly disgruntled!
> 
> Now perhaps we can get some sleep!



excellent news 

I've just driven back from Lincolnshire, went to see the father-in-law, we stayed at a pub in Bourne - went out in Bourne last night - it's a bit dull tbf


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2010)

Mr Squatters is back!!! 
Great news Qoggy, our little puss is smiling and has extra catnip to celebrate. 

Anyway, F1 now so shhhhh


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> whacked a fiver on chelsea 2-0, 5-1
> 
> I wish you luck too though, of course



We are both made of fail


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2010)

Mr. QofG's has gone out to see Al Murray...I am home alone, huh huh huh!!


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> Mr. QofG's has gone out to see Al Murray...I am home alone, huh huh huh!!



Naked?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Naked?



No.................t yet


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 16, 2010)

am pisseed as sa fuckng wheel


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 17, 2010)

wished i was pissed. don't have to think then 

laters mofos, have to wake up do some meetings tomorrow...non-stop.
fuckin' beginning to hate this job...


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

Yawn, Glumday again draggers! Why must the weeks start? 

Later depature for me but off to Birmingham for the day. Guess I get a nice long train journey listening to tunes or reading. 

Not a bad weekend all in all though. Plenty of sport and beer and good food. Did a lot of chores yesterday so feeling fairly organised


----------



## Ms T (May 17, 2010)

I am all topsy turvey this week - so today is Freeday for me, and Freeday will be Glumday....

Another ten hours to get through first though....


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2010)

4 day week  then off friday, off the whole of next week, then off for  the bank holiday, I am indeed a holiday cunt, very soon


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> 4 day week  then off friday, off the whole of next week, then off for  the bank holiday, I am indeed a holiday cunt, very soon



Heh, not a bad score Mr21! 
My train is not till 10:54 which makes for a nice Monday morning. No days off ahead apart from bank holiday for me though!!!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 17, 2010)

Work  Working away from home  Monday  Deadlines  Management number fuckers


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:
			
		

> Work  Working away from home  Monday  Deadlines  Management number fuckers



Any light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 17, 2010)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Any light at the end of the tunnel?



Fraid not, there's a mountain of shit at the end of this tunnel, which I keep pointing out. The considered response thus far has been 'go faster' lol


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:
			
		

> Fraid not, there's a mountain of shit at the end of this tunnel, which I keep pointing out. The considered response thus far has been 'go faster' lol



Well, sounds like a dead horse mate but waddaya do eh? Stick on the fake smile, stiffen the upper lip and pretend you are a spy rather than an employee


----------



## neonwilderness (May 17, 2010)

Morning all

Supposed to be getting new windows in the office today (although there's no sign of them yet), so I've relocated to another desk which coincidentally puts my monitor out of view to anyone other than me.  Cuntboss is already winging


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2010)

Morning people!

Will be in the drag later as I have got a neurologist appointment this morning. Hopefully I'll see my brain via some MRI scans


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

Brains on a Monday?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Brains on a Monday?



Yeah  Unless he's lost them again! My neuro is a bit rubbish tbh


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> Yeah  Unless he's lost them again! My neuro is a bit rubbish tbh



Lost your brains? That is a compo claim for sure!! 

Right, time for a poo and a shower I think. Maybe just one more __~ though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lost your brains? That is a compo claim for sure!!
> 
> Right, time for a poo and a shower I think. Maybe just one more __~ though.



Shower time for me too. Not sure about a poo though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

Morning meh meh meh.

Sojjy will iunderstand the following nonsense, I think: so I was _grievously_ hungover on Sunday morning and had a pot of coffee and some carbs then I had another pot of coffee. Stopped drinking the coffee around 3 or 4pm maybe? Then couldn't sleep until about 2am 

Feel OK now but will be flagging badly later.

In Other News: I bought an excellent mac/jacket thing on Sat which is great but is dry clean only and I've already leant on something black on the tube


----------



## cesare (May 17, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2010)

morning all 

I want these 4 days to shoot by 



Vrooooooooooooooooooom!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> Morning!



That's suspiciously jolly  You had a good night's sleep or something?


----------



## cesare (May 17, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That's suspiciously jolly  You had a good night's sleep or something?



I've had quite a bit of sleep over the weekend, mostly not at night though  (rerl). 

Not quite jolly, but not quite as stressed ... fingers crossed that stays same


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> I've had quite a bit of sleep over the weekend, mostly not at night though  (rerl).
> 
> Not quite jolly, but not quite as stressed ... fingers crossed that stays same



On balance: excellent news


----------



## cesare (May 17, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> On balance: excellent news



Yes! Not one wave of panic since Sat lunchtime, I could get used to this lack of adrenaline


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2010)

urgh!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 17, 2010)

Fuckin' conferences are boring.
Apart from the two sweet babes sitting opposite, it's fuckin' shite.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> urgh!



Little bit of a hangover maybe?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Little bit of a hangover maybe?


not half. got the day off.

*relief*

glad your mog is safe and sound


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not half. got the day off.
> 
> *relief*
> 
> glad your mog is safe and sound



Thanks 

I recommend a hearty dose of egg, chips and beans as a good hangover cure!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks
> 
> I recommend a hearty dose of egg, chips and beans as a good hangover cure!


now that sounds like a plan 

(altho am currently sat in pants pondering another cup of tea first)


----------



## neonwilderness (May 17, 2010)

Finding it difficult to get going today, hopefully I can use the builders being in as an excuse for not doing much.

Expecting a call back from the MD soon, going by the message he left me it's going to be some ridiculously convoluted task that'll take up half the day


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

On the Birmingham choo-choo now and tis nice to be gazing out the window. Lovely smooth train and not too full, just a fuckload of stops to deal with. The fast train was £231 return and this one was £17 open return so think the decision was correct. 

Now just waiting to sneak into first class. Only to use the plug socket though, always good to accidently some free charge


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> now that sounds like a plan
> 
> (altho am currently sat in pants pondering another cup of tea first)



I had a hunch you may be delicate today. Just today off or tomorrow too? I reckon tea then go for the stodge. Maybe a small HOTD mid-afternoon?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I had a hunch you may be delicate today. Just today off or tomorrow too? I reckon tea then go for the stodge. Maybe a small HOTD mid-afternoon?


just today. might have to go back to bed for a bit. then a spooner i reckon. hotd?!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hotd?!



Hum Of The Druid, obviously


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> just today. might have to go back to bed for a bit. then a spooner i reckon. hotd?!



Spooner? Wetherspoons mixed grill there? HOTD is hair of the dog  

Stoopid phone signal. What the fuck is wrong with Hemel Hempstead?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

Didn't Suede (band) come from Hemel Hempstead? Or was it Haywards Heath?


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

Oh good, a wailing child has just got on the train


----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2010)

Morning (just)... can/t believe it's Monday again, comes round so quick!

Had a fantastic Friday... Alabama3 were on top form  but then a bit of an underwhelming rest of the weekend mainly consisting of laundry and housework. Got another lonely week ahead, with the boy being shipped off out of London, for no good reason.... boo 

Fantastic news about Mr K QoG


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Morning (just)... can/t believe it's Monday again, comes round so quick!
> 
> Had a fantastic Friday... Alabama3 were on top form  but then a bit of an underwhelming rest of the weekend mainly consisting of laundry and housework. Got another lonely week ahead, with the boy being shipped off out of London, for no good reason.... boo
> 
> Fantastic news about Mr K QoG



Why do we save chores till the weekend Bee, have we gone weird or something? I did little else yesterday and still not quite sorted!! Shall we book burritos in one night (not Wednesday) or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

Sunday was good laundry day - I was not in a fit state to do anything else so just pootled and pottered putting things on radiators and the line OUTSIDE and changing their positions and shaking them and putting them back etc. Was... sort of... fun...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Why do we save chores till the weekend Bee, have we gone weird or something? I did little else yesterday and still not quite sorted!! Shall we book burritos in one night (not Wednesday) or something?


I had a hectic week so had to save everything til the weekend, and the boy is a wounded soldier. Still need to hoover, and do a few more bits tonight, before trying to teach myself how to crochet   

Tomorrow isn't great, then I think the wanderer returns on Thursday... maybe a Friday burrito?


----------



## cesare (May 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I had a hectic week so had to save everything til the weekend, and the boy is a wounded soldier. Still need to hoover, and do a few more bits tonight, before trying to teach myself how to crochet
> 
> Tomorrow isn't great, then I think the wanderer returns on Thursday... maybe a Friday burrito?



I can show you crochet basics if you like!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2010)

I might hold you to that if I get stuck with the instructions I've got. I only need to know single crochet, to use as a seam... so no casting on (if it's called casting on in crochet ).


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Sunday was good laundry day - I was not in a fit state to do anything else so just pootled and pottered putting things on radiators and the line OUTSIDE and changing their positions and shaking them and putting them back etc. Was... sort of... fun...



We haz new washing machine and an outside for the first time in ages. Don't tell anyone but I like it too  

Need to get with the hoovering too though. I tripped over a fluff ball this morning with my boots on.


----------



## cesare (May 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I might hold you to that if I get stuck with the instructions I've got. I only need to know single crochet, to use as a seam... so no casting on (if it's called casting on in crochet ).



I don't know what casting on is called  It's summat my mum taught me when I was a kid; she used to do a lot. I've done some blanket type things, and lacy things. Nothing too flash. You're welcome if you get stuck!


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I had a hectic week so had to save everything til the weekend, and the boy is a wounded soldier. Still need to hoover, and do a few more bits tonight, before trying to teach myself how to crochet
> 
> Tomorrow isn't great, then I think the wanderer returns on Thursday... maybe a Friday burrito?



Think Friday is good babe but we may need to take away as the Hoot is pretty crazy busy normally. Guess it depnds on timing? My dad is in Brixton on Sunday, not sure where to take him yet...


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

Wonder how Sojjy is doing today?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2010)

She'll still be in a field no?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

And Stig. All mashed out


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

Cunts in fields on Mondays 

Bored of train now. Still half an hour to go (next stop Coventry) and I really want a smoke. In fact I want two smokes and a beer but would take one if offered.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

I thought you were only going to Birmingham? It's two hours away innit?


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I thought you were only going to Birmingham? It's two hours away innit?



Two hours and twenty three minutes this route. Quite like it apart from the __~ craving and that. Just at Birmingham International but getting off at New Street. Not much longer now


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

Trains rock when they are not packed


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Trains rock when they are not packed



Just arriving. This one was okay, just full enough. My favourite way to travel


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2010)

Made it into the office at about 12.15pm and been a bit up to my neck in it since then.

Time for a breather and some lunch.

I did get to see my brain earlier though and it was cool!


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2010)

busy ! 

whilst the week before a holiday is good, everything suddenly needs to be done (including stuff you put off becuase it was ages til you went on holiday )


----------



## neonwilderness (May 17, 2010)

Didn't realise the time, better sort some lunch soon. Then back to looking busy while not actually doing much 

Suppose I should put my desk back to normal too, but I'm quite liking being surrounded by two L shaped ones.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 17, 2010)

2 hours to go.
Conferences suck man. Biggo time.


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2010)

Just did 2 hours SOLID work 

having a little rest now


----------



## neonwilderness (May 17, 2010)

Into the last half hour now


----------



## prunus (May 17, 2010)

I'm bored.

Does anything interesting happen in here?


----------



## prunus (May 17, 2010)

Fantastic.

Well, back to the porn then, I guess.


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2010)

I'm off


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

It is all pron round here, but Sojjy is away so things are more prudish. 

Back on the train now. Realised why my £17 return was nice and cheap, I can only return after 8pm on this fucking ticket (trainline cunts will get it now) so had to pay £22 more to get home before 11pm


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is all pron round here, but Sojjy is away so things are more prudish.
> 
> Back on the train now. Realised why my £17 return was nice and cheap, I can only return after 8pm on this fucking ticket (trainline cunts will get it now) so had to pay £22 more to get home before 11pm


we got similarly suckered travelling to brum, we were on the platform and there was a half empty train on the platform, they wouldn't let us on unless we paid more and we were skint and so had to sit there and wait 30 minutes before that one left and then wait another 30 minutes for the next service which left after 5pm. arseholes!


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> we got similarly suckered travelling to brum, we were on the platform and there was a half empty train on the platform, they wouldn't let us on unless we paid more and we were skint and so had to sit there and wait 30 minutes before that one left and then wait another 30 minutes for the next service which left after 5pm. arseholes!



All so futile isn't it?
Ticket guy is on route, will try the blah without the extra payment and see if he can tell  

However I can see straight up a charming young ladies skirt and do have ice cold cans of beer now so that whole ugly business is behind me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2010)

prunus said:


> I'm bored.
> 
> Does anything interesting happen in here?





prunus said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Well, back to the porn then, I guess.



With this passive-agressive nonsense you will go far, Monsieur


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> All so futile isn't it?
> Ticket guy is on route, will try the blah without the extra payment and see if he can tell
> 
> However I can see straight up a charming young ladies skirt and do have ice cold cans of beer now so that whole ugly business is behind me.



silver linings and that


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 17, 2010)

Cunts, fucking time wasting cunts = my working day. 

I think the train wreck is likely to be this week though which might be interesting, I'll wait and see...

Light blue touch paper and retire


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:
			
		

> Cunts, fucking time wasting cunts = my working day.
> 
> I think the train wreck is likely to be this week though which might be interesting, I'll wait and see...
> 
> Light blue touch paper and retire



Sounds like being in Efrafa if this was Watership Down instead of real life brother. Hang in there brother, you will find another warren. I have a funny feeling in my toe


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Yuck to Loseday!!

Feel craposaur today but up, made lunch and on the second coffee/smoke of the morning. Hope today is light on drag...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Oh dear. Had a couple of drinks last night. Not too many but some. Sat outside though! Rupert St bar for boys and watched some cabbie take two hours to fail to change his tyre. And saw claire sweeney. Will post pic later.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Hate my right ear in the face now!!!


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Who is Claire Sweeny?


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Who is Claire Sweeny?



started on brookie, now tv presenter I think

morning all


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 18, 2010)

The sun is out.....Coffee is on...


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> The sun is out.....Coffee is on...



Filter or freeze dried?
Just being nosy like, I have freeze dried


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Filter or freeze dried?
> Just being nosy like, I have freeze dried



Freeze dried? 

(((((Badgers)))))

Filter all the way...





/coffee snob


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

I've got that olive oil 

Morning!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2010)

ooh I recognise that ruti 

morning all... spring in my step, a decent nights sleep, the sun is out, I'm leaving at 4pm... this feeling will be gone in about half an hour


----------



## Ms T (May 18, 2010)

Day off and it's sunny.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2010)

No business in the drag then eh


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

Got viewing at 9.15 and client arriving at 9.30. Better have a shower I guess.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 18, 2010)

just woke up. 
got well pissed last night. 
jamaican man at the hotel bar kept giving me freebie pints 

i'm so late for the conference...................................


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

*Sweeney having a massive lol*







Marty knows


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2010)

Morning all 

Hoping for another quiet day of not doing much today, dunno how likely it is though


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Marty knows



stalker-type shot


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> stalker-type shot



So was


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> So was



were you pretending to play with your phone and angling it to get a picture, all nonchalant like ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> were you pretending to play with your phone and angling it to get a picture, all nonchalant like ?



Not in the slightest, no. The chaps I were with said 'Ooooo! Claire Sweeney!' and I said 'WHERE?!' and got my phone out 

She has a fine pair (sexist) but I didn't get the right angle.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2010)

Subtle


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Not in the slightest, no. The chaps I were with said 'Ooooo! Claire Sweeney!' and I said 'WHERE?!' and got my phone out
> 
> She has a fine pair (sexist) but I didn't get the right angle.



you must stalk her more and get the perfect shot


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

I think she's in a show at the moment as she looked _amazingly _ glossy and gorgeous but I don't know which one. Maybe there, actually is quite obvs, but she looked a bit blonde for Les Mis


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Just looked on Wikipedia and now realise why I have never heard of her. 

As you were...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just looked on Wikipedia and now realise why I have never heard of her.
> 
> As you were...



From wiki: Sweeney returned to regular panel position on ITV's Loose Women from March 2010.

So, you _do_ know who she is


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.whatsonstage.com/news/th...eney+to+star+in+Tell+Me+On+A+Sunday+Tour.html

She just got this musical gig - but not until the Autumn

plus she will be a reporter for GMTV!!


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> So, you _do_ know who she is



Perhaps if I had a TV? 
Perhaps if I would ever watch ITV if I had a TV? 
Perhaps if I would ever watch a lunchtime television programme? 
Perhaps if I was a woman? 

Jan Moir agrees with me: 



> After winning the 2010 National Television Award for "Most Factual Program" Jan Moir from the Daily Mail wrote an article entitled "How was Loose Women voted best factual TV show when it is fronted by a gaggle of sexual incontinents?"


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps if I had a TV?
> Perhaps if I would ever watch ITV if I had a TV?
> Perhaps if I would ever watch a lunchtime television programme?
> Perhaps if I was a woman?
> ...



I got you confused with someone else *waves hand dismissively*


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps if I had a TV?
> Perhaps if I would ever watch ITV if I had a TV?
> Perhaps if I would ever watch a lunchtime television programme?
> Perhaps if I was a woman?
> ...



jan moir is an idiot tbf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 18, 2010)

morning all, loverly day but lots to do,.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Other fella off (working from home my arse) today so have to take the calls 

Feel all grrrr today, must fix that!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2010)

Morning all!

Feeling a bit glum and tearful today as I didn't get the part I wanted in "Guys and Dolls"


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Nooo! I saw that at the Connaught in Worthing once, many many many years ago with Christopher Biggins and Barbara pre-Eastenders Windsor! 

Did you want to be Barbara, Qoths?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Nooo! I saw that at the Connaught in Worthing once, many many many years ago with Christopher Biggins and Barbara pre-Eastenders Windsor!
> 
> Did you want to be Barbara, Qoths?



Yes  Actually it is my ambition to be Babs generally.

Things aren't helped by the fact that Mr. QofG's did get cast and so I will have to listen to him going on about it for the next few months  I am an evil wife sometimes!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes  Actually it is my ambition to be Babs generally.
> 
> Things aren't helped by the fact that Mr. QofG's did get cast and so I will have to listen to him going on about it for the next few months  I am an evil wife sometimes!



Who did he get? I don't know much about it but at least it's a show that I've seen  Who wrote the story it's based on...? Remind me (my poor brain)?  I've read some of his crime reporting and it's brilliant.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Who did he get? I don't know much about it but at least it's a show that I've seen  Who wrote the story it's based on...? Remind me (my poor brain)?  I've read some of his crime reporting and it's brilliant.



 It is based on two of Damon Runyan's short stories, Mr. QofG's is playing Nathan Detroit, one of the leading roles

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guys_and_Dolls


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Leave him and take the cat if he annoys you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Leave him and take the cat if he annoys you





I have just had to go to our Fort Knox of a stationery cupboard to replace the black pen I have 'mis-laid'. I imagine a note has been made of the number of pens I took (two)


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps if I had a TV?
> Perhaps if I would ever watch ITV if I had a TV?
> Perhaps if I would ever watch a lunchtime television programme?
> Perhaps if I was a woman?
> ...


Brooky was on C4, and many moons ago in the days when you had a TV


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just had to go to our Fort Knox of a stationery cupboard to replace the black pen I have 'mis-laid'. I imagine a note has been made of the number of pens I took (two)



PM me and I will post you a load.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Poor Qoths is labouring under cosh of stationery spies while Mr Qoths stars in all new production of #1 hit show.

Fucking hell


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Brooky was on C4, and many moons ago in the days when you had a TV



Heh, I only watched that show during the lezza phase


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> PM me and I will post you a load.



Awww thanks  but I am okay now - my friend also made a commando raid on the cupboard as he needed staples and has come back with a goodly supply of staples, pens, paperclips and even some post-it notes! The later being especially valued


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

She played a terrible character in it, afair, even though I didn't ever watch it. Grace Dent (we all love her, don't we?) used to go on and on about Sweeney's part etc then when she, Sweeney, was in Big Brother she turned out to be rather nice, generous, sensible and funny


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Have one of these in my drawer:


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Is it no good then? I'd imagine if it was it wouldn't've stayed around long


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it no good then? I'd imagine if it was it wouldn't've stayed around long



Scared


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just had to go to our Fort Knox of a stationery cupboard to replace the black pen I have 'mis-laid'. I imagine a note has been made of the number of pens I took (two)



You wouldn't believe the hassle I had recently trying to get some paper clips ordered 

Currently looking for somewhere reasonably priced in Gloucester to stay for a couple of nights next month that isn't a dodgy looking guest house.  Trying to avoid Travelodge but that's looking the best option at the moment.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Scared



Scared in case of disappointment or that it's _too good_?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Scared in case of disappointment or that it's _too good_?



Disappointment! 
I want everything Marmite do to be awesome.


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Feeling a bit glum and tearful today as I didn't get the part I wanted in "Guys and Dolls"




Oh no  Can't you arrange an 'accident' for the person that got your part?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> Oh no  Can't you arrange an 'accident' for the person that got your part?



It has crossed my mind


----------



## ovaltina (May 18, 2010)

Urgh! Can't stop procrastinating! 

I'm going to put myself on enforced holiday... SO MUCH work to do


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It has crossed my mind



Go for it


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Checked for your sign yet people? 

http://www.villagegreensigns.co.uk/clearance.htm


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2010)

They don't go high enough for mine, not sure if I'll manage to make it though the afternoon now


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> They don't go high enough for mine, not sure if I'll manage to make it though the afternoon now



Sign loss?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Checked for your sign yet people?
> 
> http://www.villagegreensigns.co.uk/clearance.htm



Eek! They are some ugly signs


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sign loss?



I don't think it was meant to be


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Eek! They are some ugly signs



Sorry


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have one of these in my drawer:



good lad


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Oh, I'm so bored


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, I'm so bored



Tell us a story?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tell us a story?



Pick a topic and I'll tale ya.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, I'm so bored


the more things change, the more they remain the same


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

stalk a celebrity


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> the more things change, the more they remain the same



Nah, I was alright yesterday.



marty21 said:


> stalk a celebrity



Slightly harder to do on Victoria Street than Soho


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Nah, I was alright yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly harder to do on Victoria Street than Soho



stalk a MP, you're close to parliament, they'll all be there today, first day at school


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> stalk a MP, you're close to parliament, they'll all be there today, first day at school



Can't leave desk.

Pick an IRL thingy and I'll tell you a story.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Story of teenage love and inexperience, ideally using the phrase 'tops and fingers' if you can?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

I _knew_ it would be filthy


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I _knew_ it would be filthy



I know your level treacle, now make with the talk talk


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I know your level treacle, now make with the talk talk



Will not *foldsarms*















Might PM you instead


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Might PM you instead





Okay, tell us about the worst person you have EVER worked with.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 18, 2010)




----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay, tell us about the worst person you have EVER worked with.



I worked with one of those I've been there-I've done that-I know about that-I can cook better- I do this-I do that type people once. Luckily she was only part-time.

I also did customer service (small place, not giant call centre) with someone who couldn't for the life of her understand why she got all the shitty customers and I never did. I didn't like to say that it was because she answered the phone in a _cunty tone_ and put every single one of them on the back foot. I did try, but I couldn't quite say it. 

Probably worse people, with the laziness (Newbie types) amd gossips and them in cheap shoes etc.

How about you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

I've bored you all to sleep


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

I just had a phonecall from the HMRC that didn't end up with me in tears


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> I just had a phonecall from the HMRC that didn't end up with me in tears



Yes! 

How'd the viewing go?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I worked with one of those I've been there-I've done that-I know about that-I can cook better- I do this-I do that type people once. Luckily she was only part-time.
> 
> I also did customer service (small place, not giant call centre) with someone who couldn't for the life of her understand why she got all the shitty customers and I never did. I didn't like to say that it was because she answered the phone in a _cunty tone_ and put every single one of them on the back foot. I did try, but I couldn't quite say it.
> 
> ...



There was the heroin addict I worked with in the abattoir but that is another story.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> she answered the phone in a _cunty tone_ and put every single one of them on the back foot. I did try, but I couldn't quite say it.



Our office manager is like that, awkward as fuck with everyone then wonders why people don't go out their way to help her with stuff.  She's dead easy to wind up though, everyone else in the office knows exactly what to say to get a bite from her 

There's also a know it all type, but he's mostly alright.  Just don't make eye contact when he gets started otherwise you'll be stuck for an hour


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

__~


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Can't leave desk.
> 
> Pick an IRL thingy and I'll tell you a story.



tell us about a girl fight you have been involved in


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> tell us about a girl fight you have been involved in



I was with some Welsh boys for rugby in Glasgow and two local lasses started fighting. We were pissed and saying how we loved watching chicks fight but then they _really_ started fighting. We were terrified


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes!
> 
> How'd the viewing go?



Apparently the guy yesterday afternoon thought the service charges were too high (tell me about it!) and the guy this morning thought it was too dark. Ah well. I might have a magnolia painting party to lighten the place up as much as I can


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

my sister used to get into scraps all the time, she lamped a bloke last year at a wake, I had to pull her off him, a girl cousin was also getting some kicks in, the bloke was not fighting back, me and another (male) cousin had to pull the two of them off him, they were raging


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

This day is done, I am just sitting here now


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

I got slapped around the face really hard (leaving a small cut under my eye ) the summer between school and VIth form by Kate Something because I had snogged her boyfriend _3 weeks before she started going out with him_.

I got head butted on the cheekbone in the loo of JB's bar in Worthing by some girl who went out with my boyfriend _six months before I met him_.

Lisa Coombs and I had a fight on Roman Walk because our respective mothers had sent us to pick up our respective little brothers and all their peddle cars and frisbees and shit and we couldn't carry/push/pull them all and just got really angry with each other. That was in the 80s, that one.


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

the last fight I was in was outside Finsbury Park about 5 years ago. A drunk bloke came up to me and accused me of nicking his phone, then he accused the bloke next to me, then he disappeared, then he came back and did the same, before trying to hit me, and missing, me and the other bloke piled in on him , got a few licks in, before getting on the night bus


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the last fight I was in was outside Finsbury Park about 5 years ago. A drunk bloke came up to me and accused me of nicking his phone, then he accused the bloke next to me, then he disappeared, then he came back and did the same, before trying to hit me, and missing, me and the other bloke piled in on him , got a few licks in, before getting on the night bus



Mindless violence, Mart. Stella really can't bring self to support that


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Mindless violence, Mart. Stella really can't bring self to support that



he started it, we were only defending ourselves like


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Mindless violence, Mart. Stella really can't bring self to support that



A spot of mindless violence never did me any harm *twitches*


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

I prefer the term casual violence myself but each to their own eh? 

Home, drag over and cooking like a fox now


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 18, 2010)

Fuck it, today's rant deleted...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Morning!

I saw that last night Capt. Soz things are going shitty at the mo. Fucking _work_ 

We're breaking the back of it, kiddies! Nothing but countdown now!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 19, 2010)

Morning all, another day another dollar eh?

Trying to motivate myself into the office for my daily 8am meeting


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Daily 8am meeting? What sort of torture chamber do you work in?!


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Morning all, another day another dollar eh?
> 
> Trying to motivate myself into the office for my daily 8am meeting



dude, that's shitty


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2010)

Morning.
Sunshine.
Coffee.
Plans.


----------



## cesare (May 19, 2010)

Sorry you're having a rubbish time Captain.

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

Hang in there brother Rubbish. This pain is a bad pain but grit your teeth and the weekend will come. 

Is balmy in London town today. Kind of a white sun and not a cloud above as I ride the bus to work. Wicked sun really blinding! Makes me want to go to an office and sit under tube lighting and type stuff, it really does!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

Showered. Cereal. Strong cup of tea. Behind desk.
I love London in the summer.
Brings back nice feelings.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

The drag is holding steady people. One of ours is in a tough place but we are there in spirit. The sun is shining, festivals are coming and the mood seems good in the main. We have bank holidays soon and times will be had. By Jove, I almost feel like suggesting Marty organises another drink meet park thing but that is crazy talk


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

Morning.  No drag for me today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

I'm wary. Yesterday was balmy in the am but went all grey and peculiar by 11


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2010)

Morning 

Not much happening today, so hopefully an easy day over the halfway point of the week


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm wary. Yesterday was balmy in the am but went all grey and peculiar by 11



~It was nice again by about 5 though.  Me and Bee sat in my garden chatting until almost nine pm.  

It had better stay sunny - I am wearing a maxidress!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> ~It was nice again by about 5 though.  Me and Bee sat in my garden chatting until almost nine pm.
> 
> It had better stay sunny - I am wearing a maxidress!



What were you eating? You must have been eating something. Bee's always eating something.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 19, 2010)

morning, coffee and choc croissant consumed, 393 bus trip not bad as got seat with big leg room, now galvanising myself for a day of wall-to-wall meetings, kicking off at 10...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What were you eating? You must have been eating something. Bee's always eating something.


 I am not!

Morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I am not!
> 
> Morning



Cooking/eating/teasing Badgers with SF = same thing


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What were you eating? You must have been eating something. Bee's always eating something.



We were mainly drinking wine.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

ok... I do talk about food a lot... but that's to stop me eating so much 

Cheers Ms T was a lovely evening  it is really nice out there today - I wanted to take a sickie and go to the lido


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> We were mainly drinking wine.



Sounds dreamy  Givvus a snap of your garden then. Mine is a nice big lawn but is communal and it's not the same. Doesn't stop me having a lollop and a drinky in hai-summa though.

I'll find a pic! Hang on!


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It had better stay sunny - I am wearing a maxidress!


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


>





Actually, my dress is a bit see-through.  So I am wearing very clean white pants.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Is my 'veranda'


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Actually, my dress is a bit see-through.  So I am wearing very clean white pants.


As opposed to dirty white pants?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Actually, my dress is a bit see-through.  So I am wearing very clean white pants.



Wednesday is pic day treacle, now get started!


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Sounds dreamy  Givvus a snap of your garden then. Mine is a nice big lawn but is communal and it's not the same. Doesn't stop me having a lollop and a drinky in hai-summa though.
> 
> I'll find a pic! Hang on!



Not a great picture but you get the idea.


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> As opposed to dirty white pants?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wednesday is pic day treacle, now get started!


Since when?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Not a great picture but you get the idea.



Is that my little red BBQ?


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

Here's another, with the added bonus of me cat-wrestling.


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is that my little red BBQ?



Look at the fab big green one, baby.  That has seen some serious action over the years.  The small one is for vegetarian weirdos.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The drag is holding steady people. One of ours is in a tough place but we are there in spirit. The sun is shining, festivals are coming and the mood seems good in the main. We have bank holidays soon and times will be had. By Jove, I almost feel like suggesting Marty organises another drink meet park thing but that is crazy talk



cheap cider, sitting on benches, shouting at people - it's what summer is made for


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Look at the fab big green one, baby.  That has seen some serious action over the years.  The small one is for vegetarian weirdos.



We are one



marty21 said:


> cheap cider, sitting on benches, shouting at people - it's what summer is made for



We are one


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2010)

great start to the day - one tenant had kicked the plumber out, refusing to let him do the work - sorted it out - tenant was already on the fosters 

another old tenant, who can only swear fluently in English - the rest of his English , not too good

His favourite phrase 

'fucking contractors, cunts'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 19, 2010)

once more unto the breach....


----------



## cesare (May 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Look at the fab big green one, baby.  That has seen some serious action over the years.  The small one is for vegetarian weirdos.



In the days when I had a garden () I had a green one just like that. It was a seriously hot, fast BBQ.

More pics!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

That's a lovely garden. You have fences, I see 

More:






That day we heard a male someone having an orgasm through an open window in the flats opposite. Well, _everyone _heard it. The whole estate went quiet and un-met neighbours all went  at each other.


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

Gratuitous pic of cat in garden.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2010)

Did my work last night so working at home for me today means off to the shops


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That's a lovely garden. You have fences, I see
> 
> More:
> 
> ...





Fences?


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did my work last night so working at home for me today means off to the shops



I like your style, QoGs.


----------



## cesare (May 19, 2010)

Great pics.


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

cesare said:


> In the days when I had a garden () I had a green one just like that. It was a seriously hot, fast BBQ.
> 
> More pics!



It's a really great BBQ.


----------



## cesare (May 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> It's a really great BBQ.



I gave mine to my brother when I became garden-less and he used it for a few years as well before it finally gave out. Winning BBQ.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

Office move 

Damn, I was getting to like this Grays Inn Rd.

Now we're about to move out of the area completely.
To a place with no showers


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

MOAR MOAR 

Fuck I have done nothing for an hour, I am wasting my life today and it is good


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Office move
> 
> Damn, I was getting to like this Grays Inn Rd.
> 
> ...



Grays Inn Road is alright, I'm not that far from Kings X myself, where are they moving you to?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Grays Inn Road is alright, I'm not that far from Kings X myself, where are they moving you to?



Yeah it's good.
Nice mixtures of foods and stuff.

Looks very likely we be moving to W1, or further up.
They're making a final decision on Monday.

Whatever, happens I'm out of this office.
And I like this office, the receptionist I smile at every morning, the company next door, the shower, the food I steal in the communal fridge...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Bummer masahiko. Nice to get comfy, not nice to be upheaved.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> the food I steal in the communal fridge...





I suspect there have been notes left and angry emails about that


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Bummer masahiko. Nice to get comfy, not nice to be upheaved.



I tend to upheave myself  last 10 years, I've worked in 11 different offices, about 5 were office moves


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Yeah it's good.
> Nice mixtures of foods and stuff.
> 
> Looks very likely we be moving to W1, or further up.
> ...



I like routine


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> MOAR MOAR
> 
> Fuck I have done nothing for an hour, I am wasting my life today and it is good


This is my first crocheting


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> This is my first crocheting








I have tried the crochet before and enjoyed it. 
However I do not possess your attention span or determination and for that reason you get the official seal young lady!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> This is my first crocheting




Confederate flag?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> This is my first crocheting



I like it. Well done


----------



## cesare (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> This is my first crocheting



That looks very professional!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Confederate flag?


 Random coloured squares for a patchwork blanket  there will be two flags in there somewhere though 


cesare said:


> That looks very professional!!!


I then undid it 

Going to try a whole row of squares and see if I like it.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

One more pic, then I have to do some work 

A flower that looks like a bird


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Bee! Bee! Bee! Bee! What you have to do, right, is make a blanket out of squares that are flags! How cool would that be?!!!!!!! 

There are, like, 191 'official' nations I think but you'd have to reseach that then pick out the best flags


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

No, no, no... once this blanket is done I'm not doing another one for many many years


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> No, no, no... once this blanket is done I'm not doing another one for many many years



Do the blanket like that! It's my idea and it's great and you have to do it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Oh - two _special _flags in there somewhere?

Oh, OK. Ignore me


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Do the blanket like that! It's my idea and it's great and you have to do it!


Patent the idea


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Patent the idea



THank god you didn't say 'learn to crochet'


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

Come on people, get with the programme.........

I am eating a sarnie and all sorts of wacky adventures here


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2010)

going outside for  a bit


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Almost fag break time I think. If I can be bothered


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

I might have a cuppa and a biscuit.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

Writing long emails


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Grays Inn Road is alright, I'm not that far from Kings X myself, where are they moving you to?



I used to work on Gray's Inn Road as well.  I liked the Italian deli on Farringdon Rd that's been there for ever - Gazzano's.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

__~ in the sunshine was nice


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I used to work on Gray's Inn Road as well.  I liked the Italian deli on Farringdon Rd that's been there for ever - Gazzano's.



That place is tempting...


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

Back to work. Catch up with some people I met in Manchester.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

Come on, lunchtime soon!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

10 mins til sandwich man


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> 10 mins til sandwich man


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

ummm, can't wait for lunch...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

How silly


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

What, waiting for lunch?


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

I have made a Mexican chocolate bundt cake.  Once it cools I am going to glaze it with icing made from sugar, butter, chocolate, single cream and pecans.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What, waiting for lunch?



you kebabing it?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> you kebabing it?



Nah, need to eat better this week


----------



## cesare (May 19, 2010)

Shall I take myself out to lunch?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I have made a Mexican chocolate bundt cake.  Once it cools I am going to glaze it with icing made from sugar, butter, chocolate, single cream and pecans.


Is this coming to mine tonight?  

Good illusion... http://illusioncontest.neuralcorrelate.com/2010/impossible-motion-magnet-like-slopes/


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2010)

a tenant just gave me some cakes  sponge type cakes, a lot of cakes, can't eat all of them - she doesn't like the rest of the office, but I'm going to let them have some cake as well


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What, waiting for lunch?



No, that silly pic is silly.


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is this coming to mine tonight?
> 
> Good illusion... http://illusioncontest.neuralcorrelate.com/2010/impossible-motion-magnet-like-slopes/



Yes.  Not an unqualified success tbh.  Didn't come out of the tin cleanly for some reason , maybe because is uber-moist, or didn't cook long enough.   But have stuck it together with chocolate and nut icing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Good illusion... http://illusioncontest.neuralcorrelate.com/2010/impossible-motion-magnet-like-slopes/



I like the translation



> In this video, wooden balls roll up the slopes just as if they are pulled by a magnet. The behavior of the balls seems impossible, because it is against the gravity. The video is not a computer graphic, but a real scene. What is actually happening is that the orientations of the slopes are perceived oppositely, and hence the descending motion is misinterpreted as ascending motion. This illusion is remarkable in that it is generated by a three-dimensional solid object and physical motion, instead of a two-dimensional picture





I went somewhere in Poland that has one of these topographical illusion things - take the handbrake off and it feels like you're going up the slope. IT'S SO COOL!


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

People off to pub 
I am being good today though


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> People off to pub
> I am being good today though



No kebab.
No pub.? 

Just come back from a long walk.
Went to market.
Looking for butchers.

eating salad and fish...yummy


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

I fancy sitting under a tree drinking cava with anyone really, that's what I fancy.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

Padawan learner just came back from lunch and brought me a Magnum Almond without prompting


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I fancy sitting under a tree drinking cava with someone *unsuitable*, that's what I fancy.



?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> ?



Oh, not so much _unsuitable_, just someone _interesting_.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

I used to be interesting


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 19, 2010)

Everyone can be interesting - if given the chance


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

I have edited my post


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

We all know though


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

In other more dragworthy news I am sitting in the park. No sun but lovely to be away from a screen. Watching the Putney Wandsworth types lazing on blankets, cooing at children in pushchairs and brushing cut grass off thier designer sandals. They seem peaceful today, the only people looking stressed are two coppers. Maybe there is some massive drug deal taking place or someone looks like a murderer? Everywhere is looking nice, green and happy apart from them. Not sure if they annoy me or I feel sorry for them?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 19, 2010)

Knock one of their helmets off to cheer them up.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

Who was it that said Wednesdays were the shittest day of the week? They were right! Had a wave of glumness come over me 

Need to snap out of it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2010)

Had a pretty good trawl round the charity shops and came back with a small blue candle chandelier thing and some bendy hair curlers 

Now have to faff about finding a friend's birthday present and then make some cake. Yum!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

ooh, tell me about your cake QoG, that'll cheer me up


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Knock one of their helmets off to cheer them up.








BiddlyBee said:


> Who was it that said Wednesdays were the shittest day of the week? They were right! Had a wave of glumness come over me
> 
> Need to snap out of it!



I am better with Wednesday than Tuesday normally. 
It is not good but we are in the last half babes and the weather, look at the weather... 


x


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

My window looks out onto a wall - I can't see the sky unless I squish my nose right up to it. I know we're over half way, but I have Weds blues


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> My window looks out onto a wall - I can't see the sky unless I squish my nose right up to it. I know we're over half way, but I have Weds blues



What are the good things though? 
I know there are good things and things


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2010)

holiday eve-ish - I'm off Friday for Mrs21 this is her last day before the hols - she will be packing tomorrow, and we'll be setting off for Devon tomorrow night (staying at a travelodge over night in Reading Services ) breaks the journey, London is a cunt to get out of , might as well get the cuntish bit over with on Thursday, then it's an easier drive the next day 

getting my mane tamed at the hair dressers tonight, followed by drinkies


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What are the good things though?
> I know there are good things and things


*sighs*

cake? cake can't be the only good thing can it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

I just bought some hair dye. I don't understand why my brown hair goes blonde at the ends during the winter? I constantly look like I've got a Sun-In error growing out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ooh, tell me about your cake QoG, that'll cheer me up



It is a Peanut Butter Cream Cheese Brownie Cake!!

Basically you make a sort of brownie mixture (flour, baking powder, cocoa, butter, sugar, eggs and choc chips) then make a topping of cream cheese and peanut butter (mixed with egg, milk and a little sugar).

Half the topping goes in the brownie mix and half on top but lightly mixed with a fork to make a marbling effect (or just a mess in my case ) 

Never made it before but it is a friend's birthday tomorrow so thought I'd give it a go. Currently in the oven so will take pics when it comes out


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Pics are the best bit if you can't actually get yer chops around it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2010)

Now I think it is time for tea.

Have eaten too much today, I am still a bit fed up about not getting the part I wanted so am using it as an excuse to PIG OUT  Plus nothing is safe when peanut butter is in the house. Even Mr. K. starts to look like a rather furry soft bread roll!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

oooh QoG that does sound really good


----------



## crustychick (May 19, 2010)

that sounds like good cake


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

Qoths cake brings all the chicks to the yard


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *sighs*
> 
> cake? cake can't be the only good thing can it?



Cake is always good babes  

I could go a little cake too but may have ice cream action.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2010)

Looking a bit like the surface of an alien planet here is the cake just out of the oven (it smells good though!)


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

ooh look at that peanut buttery goodness 

Very well marbled


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ooh look at that peanut buttery goodness
> 
> Very well marbled



Thanks - I am determined to leave it to cool properly before taking it out of the tin. Unlike normally when  I can't wait and end up with either half a cake or bits of one


----------



## cesare (May 19, 2010)

That looks licious.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2010)

I just got a sense memory of that really hot wet smell that comes out of a cake


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

mmmm...warm chocaltey peanut butter cake 

*dribbles*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

Sod it, I'm off home to starting baking in the hope it'll cheer me up before tonight.

Have a lovely evening peoples; and have a good devon holiday marty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2010)

Just tasted the cake (have cut it up for ease of transportation to work and 'cos I wanted a piece!).

It is like a very moist and rich chocolate brownie, unfortunately the peanut butter taste doesn't really come across but then my idea of a peanut butter cake is basically a little paper case full peanut butter with a candle stuck in the top. Or a reece's peanut butter cup!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

Cake disaster in this house  shit end to a shit day.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cake disaster in this house  shit end to a shit day.



tomorrow will be better


----------



## cesare (May 19, 2010)

I hope you have a better day tomorrow Bee. Marty, you must be looking forward to your holiday. I haven't had a holiday for aaaaaages ... 

Thursday beckons, weekend approaches ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2010)

Morning! It's stupid o'clock and I'm drinking coffee....

Sun is out though


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

Blah!

Lovely night watching HIGFNY being filmed with Urbs. Not late home but tired on this Friday Eve and the week has flown by. Off to another conference this afternoon which is a pain but breaks up the day I guess.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

Where is Sojjy?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

Broken?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

All mushed up?

Had three pints of driving lager last night and have a headache


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> All mushed up?
> 
> Had three pints of *driving lager* last night and have a headache



Petrol?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Petrol?



Fosters. Also known as 'cooking lager'


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cake disaster in this house  shit end to a shit day.



I was going to ask if it's possible to have an actual cake _disaster_ - seeing as if it's at least cooked it'll be edible in some form but I did make some biscuits at Xmas which were almost inedible  Really thick and not sweet enough. Cookie fail = how is possible?


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

Late today and meh today. 
Cake fail is not good though, it hurts not to have a cake. Was is a rising issue or something more sinister?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Late today and meh today.
> Cake fail is not good though, it hurts not to have a cake. Was is a rising issue or something more sinister?



See, I'm wondering if we are into the realms of it just not _looking_ good enough and not merely being tasty. Some people are just way above us in this baking biz, Bajji, and the rules are different 

I mean - Qoth's cake looks like a cow pat but does she care? No she doesn't! And neither would we, I bet. But maybe Bee would...


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

got that end of term feeling


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

had several pints of ale at the Jolly Butchers in Stokie last night-  lovely


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2010)

Morning all 



marty21 said:


> had several pints of ale at the Jolly Butchers in Stokie last night-  lovely



Had a few pints of Guinness and a rather massive burger at the local, I'm still stuffed today


----------



## Stig (May 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> had several pints of ale at the Jolly Butchers in Stokie last night-  lovely



Didn't see you in there? Were you avoiding us, after last time


----------



## Stig (May 20, 2010)

but WHERE IS SOJOURNER???


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

Stig said:


> but WHERE IS SOJOURNER???



You went to this together, right?

How was it? Teehee! And what did you do to Soj?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 20, 2010)

Is Soj wasted this morning?


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

Stig said:


> Didn't see you in there? Were you avoiding us, after last time



I was there fairly early, had a pint at about 5.15, then went back at about 6.30 for a few more ,after I'd had my hair cut, left at about 7.30 i think

I was looking for you   thought you might be still in a field


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

madpartygirlwhoisgoingtoloseherflatsoonbecauseshehaspartieseveryweekend

is having another one, RIGHT NOW


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> madpartygirlwhoisgoingtoloseherflatsoonbecauseshehaspartieseveryweekend
> 
> is having another one, RIGHT NOW



A party?!


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> A party?!



she just can't stop, there are no school nights for her


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> she just can't stop, there are no school nights for her



Golly. Is she very young and stupid or is she _troubled_?

I have some troubled neighbours. The polis often knock on my door asking about one of them as she lives next door. The actual Met


----------



## cesare (May 20, 2010)

Morning!

I've done a complicated form on-line this morning


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Golly. Is she very young and stupid or is she _troubled_?
> 
> I have some troubled neighbours. The polis often knock on my door asking about one of them as she lives next door. The actual Met



she's young, not stupid, but I think she does have stupid friends and just can't stop them raising havoc


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

I just emailed work saying 'I'm getting doc's appt to get test results*' and then finally got through to GP and got 4.50pm appt so I might as well go to work 

I don't want to!

* nothing serious, I hope


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> she's young, not stupid, but I think she does have stupid friends and just can't stop them raising havoc



Is it your job description to say anything or do anything or advise her or what?


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it your job description to say anything or do anything or advise her or what?



we've tried to get her to stop, we have a responsibility for her welfare, but also for the the rest of the block, who have all got the massive hump with her, 30 odd tenants in the block, and she keeps them all awake. I've explained to her what's happening, and how she will lose her flat, she has chosen to party on dude


----------



## cesare (May 20, 2010)

Good luck with the test results 5t3IIa.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we've tried to get her to stop, we have a responsibility for her welfare, but also for the the rest of the block, who have all got the massive hump with her, 30 odd tenants in the block, and she keeps them all awake. I've explained to her what's happening, and how she will lose her flat, she has chosen to party on dude



Crazy kid 




cesare said:


> Good luck with the test results 5t3IIa.



Oh, I'm sure I'm fine *waves hand hopefully*


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

Stig said:


> but WHERE IS SOJOURNER???



I'm heeeerrreeee!! 

Had a much-needed couple of days off when we got back - what with being old, and ill, and treating my body like a party machine, I needed a rest 

Only 2 days in work though, which is nice

So did you throw a whitey then or wha on the Saturday?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I was going to ask if it's possible to have an actual cake _disaster_ - seeing as if it's at least cooked it'll be edible in some form but I did make some biscuits at Xmas which were almost inedible  Really thick and not sweet enough. Cookie fail = how is possible?


Some bit were cooked, some weren't it was cake fail 



Badgers said:


> Late today and meh today.
> Cake fail is not good though, it hurts not to have a cake. Was is a rising issue or something more sinister?


More sinister.



5t3IIa said:


> I mean - Qoth's cake looks like a cow pat but does she care? No she doesn't! And neither would we, I bet. But maybe Bee would...


Yep, that's me all over  everything must look perfect, to fuck with what it tastes like.



sojourner said:


> I'm heeeerrreeee!!


Hurray... good festie?


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hurray... good festie?



Yep yep - security were fucking arsey on the Friday, but apart from that - fab   Oh, and I missed Dreadzone on the Sunday night, which was the one act I wanted to catch.  Own fault - no sleep, barely any food, wayyyy too much dancing, and then eating a Pieminster pie and mash and accidentally lying down   One of those 'UH! what day is it? Fuck, it's Monday, we missed Dreadzone'


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Some bit were cooked, some weren't it was cake fail



How'd'you manage that? 



BiddlyBee said:


> Yep, that's me all over  everything must look perfect, to fuck with what it tastes like.



Oh, I didn't mean it like that


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

The return of the Soj!! 

We need pics, stories and to live our lives through you Sojjy.


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2010)

Hungover today.


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The return of the Soj!!
> 
> We need pics, stories and to live our lives through you Sojjy.



No pics, have a few stories, but vicarious living is no way to be bajjy, no way man 

God, please make Friday come faster


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

OMFG 

Sleeps On Bench Girl is back!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> See, I'm wondering if we are into the realms of it just not _looking_ good enough and not merely being tasty. Some people are just way above us in this baking biz, Bajji, and the rules are different
> 
> I mean - *Qoth's cake looks like a cow pat but does she care*? No she doesn't! And neither would we, I bet. But maybe Bee would...



 And I thought you were my friend....though it does indeed look like a cow pat 

We are eating it today and it tastes goooooood!

Friend's birthday here so apart from the cake we also have doughnuts. I have worn a skirt with an elasticated waist for maximum pigging out.

On rather more sober news have just heard that someone who I know and have acted with has died (kind of the result of a bad accident he had a couple of years ago) 

And we may be losing a major source of income here at work which would not be good.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> How'd'you manage that?


If I knew I wouldn't have done it.



Ms T said:


> Hungover today.


yup


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And I thought you were my friend....though it does indeed look like a cow pat
> 
> We are eating it today and it tastes goooooood!
> 
> .



a scrunched up mars bar looks like a turd, but tastes great


----------



## cesare (May 20, 2010)

Sorry about the death of the person you knew QoG. 




I s'pose it'd be really really really evil to ask if it was the person that got the part you wanted? <flees>


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

Sorry Qoths and Bee. Stella was trying to be funny and failed x2


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

cesare said:


> I s'pose it'd be really really really evil to ask if it was the person that got the part you wanted? <flees>


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thunk it


----------



## cesare (May 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thunk it


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2010)

I feel rubbish and may have to go back to bed for a bit.  Also, where is the sun today?

Our lovely neighbour also died the other day, after a very long and painful illness (cancer).   Very sad.


----------



## Yetman (May 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> we missed Dreadzone'



I'm sure they'll be at other festivals 

Morning anyway droogs. Sorry aint been around much, been partying hard as well as busy as fuck with work as well as doing gigs a lot more than I anticipated. Trying to decorate house as well as build a new PC and spend as much time with my mate who's just found out her cancer might be terminal, means I'm fucking knackered.

On with the show though eh. I've got some really fucking important work I should be doing now anyway. Adios


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2010)

cesare said:


> Sorry about the death of the person you knew QoG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



5t3IIa said:


> Sorry Qoths and Bee. Stella was trying to be funny and failed x2



That's alright, it did make me lol


----------



## Stig (May 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> So did you throw a whitey then or wha on the Saturday?



err, we nipped back to the van to get more beer before the last band, and rich! layed down in the floor in the middle of the van and went straight to sleep.  I tried to get him up, I couldn't even get the bed out with him there. But no, nothing. 
So i saw New model army from the top of the hill. 

BUT, at least I didn't miss ALL OF SUNDAY due to being tucked up in me bed, eh? eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I feel rubbish and may have to go back to bed for a bit.  Also, where is the sun today?


I had to get up and come to work... still free lunch.


----------



## cesare (May 20, 2010)

Bad news for Ms T and Yettie too. And MA on another thread. Not been a great week so far.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

A lot of bad news all round.


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

Stig said:


> err, we nipped back to the van to get more beer before the last band, and rich! layed down in the floor in the middle of the van and went straight to sleep.  I tried to get him up, I couldn't even get the bed out with him there. But no, nothing.
> So i saw New model army from the top of the hill.
> 
> BUT, at least I didn't miss ALL OF SUNDAY due to being tucked up in me bed, eh? eh?



Ha!  I had money on ONE of you hurling   Dayum. 

Anyway - I didn't miss ALL OF SUNDAY!  I didn't fucking sleep from 2 hours Friday night through to Sunday night


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> A lot of bad news all round.





This is the news you are looking for


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

In other news the Marmite cereal bar is not good, not good at all


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 20, 2010)

Marmite Cheddar?
It goes well with milky tea.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Marmite Cheddar?
> It goes well with milky tea.



The Marmite cheddar is fine for me. 
It does not quite measure up to plain cheddar and Marmite spread for me though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 20, 2010)

welcome back sojjy and stig. sorry to hear about all these other peoples' bad news.

i just ate slices of melon and it was lush.


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In other news the Marmite cereal bar is not good, not good at all



I for one welcome our new marmite cereal bar overlords


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is the news you are looking for


This _is _good news, and I think I'll expose my hairy legs to the lido on Saturday (must get them waxed soon ).


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

Hungry too but not for melon I think. 
Nothing too stodgy ideally, maybe a baguette or possibly some sort of monster kebab?


----------



## cesare (May 20, 2010)

I've got my lunch in the oven already, I'm really hungry today for some reason. Breaded haddock, chips, salad and a sortof tartare sauce I've concocted.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 20, 2010)

Haddock...yum.

Me, I bought in a salad with sundried tomatoes and goats cheese.
Plus a huge salmon cooked Japanese style.
Should be interesting...


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

Bollocks

forgot my jar of sun dried toms 

I'm on leftovers from last night's tea - mushroom couscous, with roasted butternut squash and onion with garlic and rosemary


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> forgot my jar of sun dried toms



How do you make yours? Do you put extra spices or herbs in it?


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2010)

I am eating tomato soup and toast in an attempt to feel human again.  Washed down with sparkling water and nurofen.


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

not that hungry at the mo, was up early today (end of term feeling ) so stopped off for a sausage and egg mcmuffin on the way in


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not that hungry at the mo, was up early today (end of term feeling ) so stopped off for a sausage and egg mcmuffin on the way in



Single or Double?


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Single or Double?



they do a double?


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

I have a lunch meeting in 10mins


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have a lunch meeting in 10mins



Grrrrrr

The world is against you Biddles, you need some good news x


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2010)

I'm at home. Might go to shop for crisps and chocolate NO WAIT! Shit, got no cash  Means I actually have to get dressed and go to shop further away


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm at home. Might go to shop for crisps and chocolate NO WAIT! Shit, got no cash  Means I actually have to get dressed and go to shop further away



What crisps?


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> How do you make yours? Do you put extra spices or herbs in it?



I browse the shelves in Tesco until I find exactly the right one, then I open the jar and put them in my mouth   Never fucking made em chuck!!


----------



## Lea (May 20, 2010)

Have to hold a training session at 2pm to teach colleagues how to book travel using the online system which is crap.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

I like training people normally but not on stuff that is crap


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



that's a monster! I was tempted by the excellent sausage and egg sandwich at a local cafe, but instead plumped for a no.1 at another cafe, chicken and salad in ciabatta, and a cup of tea, £4.20 (gave a 50p tip)


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I browse the shelves in Tesco until I find exactly the right one, then I open the jar and put them in my mouth   Never fucking made em chuck!!



They're easy to make!
And much cheaper too!!!!


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

This will be my local from Friday night for a week


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> This will be my local from Friday night for a week



That looks real familiar.
Where is it?


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> That looks real familiar.
> Where is it?



Countisbury in Devon, near Lynmouth I think. I just get directed there by 'er indoors


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

Right, I am off to a conference. 
See you winners on Freeday for more capers and adventures


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Countisbury in Devon, near Lynmouth I think. I just get directed there by 'er indoors



Oh...it looks like near to where I grew up...


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh...it looks like near to where I grew up...



Was that Countisbury in Devon, near Lynmouth?


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh...it looks like near to where I grew up...



where did you grow up ?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 20, 2010)

Mumbles, Swansea.

Drive up the Gower and it's green like that.
With little pubs scattered about....

I so want to get pissed in the countryside now...


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Mumbles, Swansea.
> 
> Drive up the Gower and it's green like that.
> With little pubs scattered about....
> ...



I know the Mumbles very well, lived there for a year in the 80s


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 20, 2010)

Gee...we may have bumped into each other!
Especially if you were a BMX-er or a skaterkid!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Countisbury in Devon, near Lynmouth I think. I just get directed there by 'er indoors



It looks remarkably similar to Kirkstone Pass Inn in the Lake District


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> They're easy to make!
> And much cheaper too!!!!



I'm sure they are!!!!!!!!!!

But I hardly ever eat them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So I can't be arsed making the effort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> This will be my local from Friday night for a week



fucking nice one marty  looks fab


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

I am flagging very badly... had 15mins out the office today and that's it.

I thought yesterday was your freeday marty?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I am flagging very badly... had 15mins out the office today and that's it.



Same. Had quick walk round the block and that's it.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2010)

Just had an awkward small talk moment.  Went downstairs to answer the door to find the boss of a company we were going to merge with (but he backed out with some weird reasoning last minute) standing there


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

^ thirded

DAMN YOU NEON GGRRRR....I meant flagging 

I am going out to the bank in a bit though - ha. Freedom and loud tunes here I come 

Time it right and I also get to wipe out the most depressing hour in the history of mankind


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Gee...we may have bumped into each other!
> Especially if you were a BMX-er or a skaterkid!




neither - I was a drunken indie kid student most of the time


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I am flagging very badly... had 15mins out the office today and that's it.
> 
> I thought yesterday was your freeday marty?



no, tomorrow is the start of the holiday, but after work today is sort of the start - driving to Reading services (ftw) and staying in the travelodge  that way we get the driving out of London bit over with, and set off tomorrow for Devon


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> neither - I was a drunken indie kid student most of the time



You were my sister's and brother's generation then...

Good times...


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ^ thirded
> 
> DAMN YOU NEON GGRRRR....I meant flagging





Week is nearly over now, then there's a long weekend to look forward to


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 20, 2010)

Give me a D!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

Grumble, moan, meh. Short stop at conference which is good but packed on the DLR in the heat crushed up against sweaty suited men in suits. This is less good right now!!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 20, 2010)

Ahem, yes, but give me a D!


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

D!



best be fucking worth it


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2010)

D


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 20, 2010)

D = disillusioned
R = red, colour I'm seeing and the colour of my eyes
A = antipathy
G = got a bucket full of Babylon and a handful of lead, gonna put em in gun man, and point it your head!

A = anywhere but but here

D = damn your eyes!
E = escaped early today 
C = credability (in short supply)
A = again, really? Do I have a speach impediment?
D = devious fuckers manouvering peeps into the firing line to take their shit
E = everything you do is, everything you is, everything you do is wrong! Wrong! Wrong!     

D = dimwittedness, extremis
A = another day feeding the statistic monkeys
W = what the fuck do you think you are achieving?
N = nothing of any value
S = sod em, I'm off


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> D = disillusioned
> R = red, colour I'm seeing and the colour of my eyes
> A = antipathy
> G = got a bucket full of Babylon and a handful of lead, gonna put em in gun man, and point it your head!
> ...



Post of the year my friend, I read it through many times and can only say Huzzah to those words and huzzah to it all!!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Post of the year my friend, I read it through many times and can only say Huzzah to those words and huzzah to it all!!



The 1st draft was better (I think) but I lost it by leaving tapatalk


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Shit nights sleep, shit start to Friday... bleurgh


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

FreedayFreedayFreeday WoopWoopWoop!!!!

Sleepy but just need to drag through last drag and the week is over. Not bad, not bad at all and the weather looks sparkling for the weekend!!! 

Went to see 'American: The Bill Hicks Story' last night at the cinema. I am pretty biased but it was really good and told me a lot more about the great man. Some great stage footage I had never seen before, I recommend it highly if you can find it.


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Shit nights sleep, shit start to Friday... bleurgh





Poor Bee, just one more day of toil though!


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

I went to sleep very early last night 5pm till 9 ish ... then up for a while then asleep again till about 5.30. Didn't have any tea so I'm eating bacon, onion, spring greens and potatoes for breakfast


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like a hearty breakfast  

Where's that on badgers?


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sounds like a hearty breakfast
> 
> Where's that on badgers?



At the Ritzy, I think you have another week to catch it yet. It is in screen five (comfy) so well worth going along if you can. We had the reclining back row seats too, very good watching


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

Stuffed! And sleepy! Might have to have post breakfast nap


----------



## pengaleng (May 21, 2010)

I haven't been to bed yet, I'm going when G goes out, will be round later don't forget!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 21, 2010)

Sun's out...study this morning...creative procrastinastion in the afternoon!


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

Sun is nice is it not? On time and on the bus in for the last big push. Have got to pick up some juice and some lunch, might have a salad today or something. Seems like a beer garden kinda lunch day but best not, much to do and need to be good.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

Badgers - what's up with your lunch man?
Salad again? The Kebab god won't be please 

Yeah, beautiful today. 
Lunch time in 4 hours!!!!


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> D = disillusioned
> R = red, colour I'm seeing and the colour of my eyes
> A = antipathy
> G = got a bucket full of Babylon and a handful of lead, gonna put em in gun man, and point it your head!
> ...




Happy Freeday everyone - nice short week for me this week   Sat out in me yard last night, admiring my handiwork and all the greenery and flowers and whatnot, spliffing and enjoying a spot or two of wine


----------



## neonwilderness (May 21, 2010)

Morning 

Bit of a panic earlier when we thought the internet was off, luckily it seems to be ok now


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Bit of a panic earlier when we thought the internet was off, luckily it seems to be ok now



OMG WERE YOU OK?!!?! 

Was a bit _too wamr_ on the tube this morning


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

It was a bit hot on the bus but the tube must be getting nasty in rush hour at the moment!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2010)

Morning, morning!!

Happy Friday all


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I haven't been to bed yet, I'm going when G goes out, will be round later don't forget!



Crispy duck


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> Crispy duck



Nevermind that. What I fancy, right, is spending the day on the terrace of the Captain Kidd in the company of a handsome man each. How about _that_ for a slice of fried gold?


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

Would it be stupid not to be in the pub beer garden or park for lunch today?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would it be stupid not to be in the pub beer garden or park for lunch today?



Yes, thick as pigs.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> OMG WERE YOU OK?!!?!



It was a very tense 10 minutes


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Nevermind that. What I fancy, right, is spending the day on the terrace of the Captain Kidd in the company of a handsome man each. How about _that_ for a slice of fried gold?



Do you want to spend the day on the terrace of the Captain Kidd? I'm up for that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> Do you want to spend the day on the terrace of the Captain Kidd? I'm up for that.



NO! I mean YES of course I fucking do but I'm at work and have no access to a handsome man 

Sorry to tease. I was proper elaborate fantasising


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> NO! I mean YES of course I fucking do but I'm at work and have no access to a handsome man
> 
> Sorry to tease. I was proper elaborate fantasising



Poor cesare can't spend day on terrace of Captain Kidd and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 21, 2010)

hello hello hello. thank fuck its friday. got my annual appraisal this afternoon. oh joy...


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hello hello hello. thank fuck its friday. got my annual appraisal this afternoon. oh joy...



100% pay rise in the bag


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 100% pay rise in the bag


i have made suggestions on a similar nature, somehow i doubt that this will be achievable this afternoon unfortunately.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i have made suggestions on a similar nature, somehow i doubt that this will be achievable this afternoon unfortunately.


Take them an icecream and you never know


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> Poor cesare can't spend day on terrace of Captain Kidd and IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT



I'M SO SORRY *collapses weeping*`


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Take them an icecream and you never know


good thinking bee, cornetto or a magnum i wonder?


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

Breakfast Cabin


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

Worship the cabin


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

Are those bacon curtains or a door?


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Are those bacon curtains or a door?



Curtains. 
Bacon curtains are as good as beef


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Breakfast Cabin





Badgers said:


> Worship the cabin



I bowing down to its meaty glory


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I bowing down to its meaty glory



The chimney should have been a sausage too


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> good thinking bee, cornetto or a magnum i wonder?


Get both and let them choose, then you have the other one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The chimney should have been a sausage too




Ooh that is true...or a mushroom!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Curtains.
> Bacon curtains are as good as beef



Curtains...nothing can be as good as beef...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Get both and let them choose, then you have the other one


you've done this before haven't you?


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

I haz Magnum still


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hello hello hello. thank fuck its friday. got my annual appraisal this afternoon. oh joy...



Fucking hell - is that legal, doing appraisals on sunny Friday afternoons?

Call the union mate!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Fucking hell - is that legal, doing appraisals on sunny Friday afternoons?
> 
> Call the union mate!



Aquaintance of mine's FB status updates have gone from:

Got interview wish me luck!
GOT NEW JOB!
Love new job!
Fucking Mondays
Cutning work
Fuck appraisals in the fuck, the fuckers


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you've done this before haven't you?


Woo people with food? Never


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2010)

Hello draggers.  Unfortunately it is Monday today for me as I am working the weekend.


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Aquaintance of mine's FB status updates have gone from:
> 
> Got interview wish me luck!
> GOT NEW JOB!
> ...


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Hello draggers.  Unfortunately it is Monday today for me as I am working the weekend.



Booo

It's gonna be a scorcha as well!


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

I've been paying loads of bills. And I've just noticed sojjy's parcel still sitting there, fuck's sake


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> And I've just noticed sojjy's parcel still sitting there, fuck's sake



  Didn't like to mention it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2010)

Th post is slowly making its way towards my desk...not quite made it off the boess's desk yet...oh, oh, here it comes.... oh now been distracted by some papers on the filing cabinet.....and....it's here!


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Didn't like to mention it



I feel a right numpty  I had a huge pile of post and now that's gone (yay!) your parcel's there looking accusingly at me. Gonna take a photo of the evidence ...


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

Not much time for lunch today. 
Storing equipment for move.
May check out the market or a chicken kebab...undecided.


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

cesare's photo of shame:


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> chicken kebab



Hmmm


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> cesare's photo of shame:


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2010)

Is this a parcel of chutney or something?


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

Nearly lunchy lunchy then?


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


>



I think the brown paper to rewrap it was in the pile of post I gave my accountant  x 100000000

I'll see if I can find summat else to wrap it in 



5t3IIa said:


> Is this a parcel of chutney or something?



It's mad hot chili pickle and a couple of other bits.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2010)

Some bubble wrap as well, I'd hope. Poor postman


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Some bubble wrap as well, I'd hope. Poor postman



It's bubble wrapped to kingdom come inside the box. Proper comfy for the pickle. 


Ooo I've just found one of those huge jiffy bag things ... brown paper panic over


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Booo
> 
> It's gonna be a scorcha as well!



Don't remind me.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

back from the market. 

west african curry is lush


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

Button's wangled the afternoon off! Captain Kidd via Post Office beckons


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2010)

A colleague from upstairs has just been down to see us - she is very nice but really quite mad which on most days can be quite endearing but sadly today I am not in the mood for stream of consciousness style conversations and just wanted to slap her and say "Be normal!"


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Hello draggers.  Unfortunately it is Monday today for me as I am working the weekend.


Again? 

In other sad news, I left my cake at home


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Don't remind me.



It's gonna be a scorcha as well!


 sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

In other news - how fucking long does one afternoon take to get over!!!!

This is gonna be a lonnnng 3 hours.  

What would you be doing RIGHT NOW if you had the chance?  Me, I think I would try and pack in as much as poss, so I would try the triple trick of shagging, whilst drinking cold beer, and spliffing.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Multi-tasking extraordinaire there soj 

I'd go to the lido for a swim... take my book/knitting and keep popping in and out of the pool... then head round to someones house for a bbq


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

My god, where is today going?
So slow....


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

4pm finish for me... the heat is making me woozy and the lido is beckoning


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *4pm finish* for me... the heat is making me woozy and the lido is beckoning



Me too.
Brockwell or Tooting lido?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Brockwell


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Picture for Badgers...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 21, 2010)

no pay rise


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

I hope you threw the icecream in their face.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

cockheads


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I hope you threw the icecream in their face.


i've just remembered that i forgot the ice creams!? doh


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Multi-tasking extraordinaire there soj
> 
> I'd go to the lido for a swim... take my book/knitting and keep popping in and out of the pool... then head round to someones house for a bbq


ooo now that sounds good. Last lido I went to was in the Dam, one red hot summer.  Saved me life!


Paulie Tandoori said:


> no pay rise



the fucking cocksuckers 

still, in more positive news Paulie, it is almost the weekend!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 21, 2010)

yep, one hour to go, then it's home to cook spag bog before pints in pub


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Picture for Badgers...



Best thing in the history of the world ^ 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> no pay rise



Worst thing in the history of the universe


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

*LATERS MOFOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

and do some work you lazy cunts


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

c  u  n  t


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> *LATERS MOFOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> and do some work you lazy cunts



CUUUUUUUUNT

cunt cunt cunt cunt cunty CUNT

now fuck off


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It's gonna be a scorcha as well!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist



Oh do fuck off, you cunt.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 21, 2010)

laters you cunts, have a good un


----------



## Lea (May 21, 2010)

Had my French boss on the phone just now and he said "ferk ferk ferk". He was a bit annoyed about something!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Oh do fuck off, you cunt.



Language Ms T 

Just had a quick swim in the lido sans wetsuit... was lovely and I'm all calm. Now to stay that way for the rest of the night.


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Language Ms T
> 
> Just had a quick swim in the lido sans wetsuit... was lovely and I'm all calm. Now to stay that way for the rest of the night.


----------



## the button (May 21, 2010)

Sadly I missed all the afternoon action on this thread, as I left work at lunchtime and went to the pub instead.


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no pay rise



Oh noes  But tis the weekend!

I texted 5t3IIa a photo of our drinks on the riverbank :smirk:

I SENT SOJJY HER PARCEL - RESULT!

And teeps is en route and we'll be having crispy duck. Proper excellent Friday.


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2010)

the button said:


> Sadly I missed all the afternoon action on this thread, as I left work at lunchtime and went to the pub instead.



You sicken me


----------



## the button (May 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You sicken me



Sickening Badgers doesn't get better than this.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> Oh noes  But tis the weekend!
> 
> I texted 5t3IIa a photo of our drinks on the riverbank :smirk:
> 
> ...



Sounds like a perfect afternoon


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sounds like a perfect afternoon



It was the best time I've had for months


----------



## Ms T (May 22, 2010)

Weekend drag and it's gorgeous weather outside.  

Never mind.  Didn't start until 2pm and will no doubt go to the bar in evening break, PLUS we are getting a takeaway curry for our tea.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 22, 2010)

chin up ms t


----------



## pengaleng (May 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> It was the best time I've had for months



we ate a whole fucking duck


----------



## cesare (May 23, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> we ate a whole fucking duck



I felt pigged out all day


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2010)

*sigh*


----------



## cesare (May 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> *sigh*



Have you managed to get an evening in the late sunshine though?


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> *sigh*



Ms T


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Have you managed to get an evening in the late sunshine though?



Went to the bar for an hour.  Back at work now.  

But it's going to be 30 degrees tomorrow according to the BBC website....


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2010)

You got a few days off then?


----------



## aqua (May 23, 2010)

I'm fucking fed up of fucking training courses now  It's killing my enthusiasm. I'm always behind on something on one of the courses or, like last week, being out of the office for the whole week means I'm now behind on other aspects of my job  

Fucking wish I could just do 1 fucking job and nothing else


----------



## moonsi til (May 23, 2010)

My job doesn't drag in a time sense as it is exceptionally busy 24 hours....but in the past few weeks I have begun to loathe my job. I don't get chance to come on here and off load about it but right now we are talking getting unions involved & I'm going to look at what the whistle blowing policy says... It's a bloody tragic state of NHS affairs.

I have been off today (I do 24 hr shift work so not off every weekend) and this evening I have begun to get a dread feeling of going into work. When I left on Saturday we had less than half the staff required for the work and due to the place being such an awful place to work people are saying no to extra shifts. On several occasions I have nearly called to ask if more staff had been achieved but if it's a no then I reckon it will be even less sleep for me tonight. 

I'm up at 6.30am for a 7.45am start till 9.15pm Mon & Tue. Last 2 shifts I didn't manage to get a break at all...though I did eat. Realised that I have even been to busy to record all the time owing to me.


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You got a few days off then?



Mon-Weds.


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Went to the bar for an hour.  Back at work now.
> 
> But it's going to be 30 degrees tomorrow according to the BBC website....



It's a shame you had to work so late ... but hopefully the weather will hold for your days off. And, it'll be quieter! It was absolutely chocka in Greenwich earlier.

Have you got anything planned?

moonsi ... that sounds rough  Worth a thread in its own right ...


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Glumday in head but it is SUNday outside again!! Not an ideal day to be in the office but a nice weekend and a short week coming up. 

Are we all up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

Reporting for duty! Hit snooze x2 too many but that's Mondays. 

Am pleased with light tan on arms and face but very very upset about black hair. There's a thread about it *chokes back sobs*


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2010)

bah, in the office already on a day like today 

i'd love a pint right now


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Reporting for duty! Hit snooze x2 too many but that's Mondays.
> 
> Am pleased with light tan on arms and face but very very upset about black hair. There's a thread about it *chokes back sobs*



Bad hair Monday? That is not so good is it? Not seen the thread of which you speak but assume there are pics and stuff?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bad hair Monday? That is not so good is it? Not seen the thread of which you speak but assume there are pics and stuff?



Yeah. Accidentally like gone emo hair. Fucked up


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

My sarnies must be melted to a pool of goo and only been on the boiling bus five minutes. Suited today which annoying, should really be in shorts and planning a 1hr power nap in the park at lunch.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah. Accidentally like gone emo hair. Fucked up



Sunny time are EMO time babes, people will look at you in awe and know your pain.


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> It's a shame you had to work so late ... but hopefully the weather will hold for your days off. And, it'll be quieter! It was absolutely chocka in Greenwich earlier.
> 
> Have you got anything planned?
> 
> moonsi ... that sounds rough  Worth a thread in its own right ...



Today I will be mostly chilling in my garden, having lunch with a friend, pottering.  Pretty tired tbh.  

Moonsi - sounds really shit.


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah. Accidentally like gone emo hair. Fucked up



Oh dear.   Is there anything that can be done?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2010)

I'm up late.....

Coffee time...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 24, 2010)

i woke up at 6am and thought it was sunday and got all excited about having a lazy day in the sun....then i remembered it was monday


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Oh dear.   Is there anything that can be done?



Time machine?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

I can't be fucked.
Had such a great w/end.
I'm sad to be here. Stuck on my little desk.


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Oh do fuck off, you cunt.


Ms T!!! 



cesare said:


> I SENT SOJJY HER PARCEL - RESULT!



Yay! I got it this morning chuck - thank yoooooooo 


Morning fuckstix!  What a fucking fabulous weekend  It was that good, I don't even mind it being Monday today


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ms T!!!



Why is everyone so shocked?


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

__~


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

It's too early to use the C word!!!!!

Gash or axe wound is fine though


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> It's too early to use the C word!!!!!
> 
> *Gash or axe wound is fine though*




I strongly disapprive of these words being taken in vain!

Cunt is different tho


----------



## the button (May 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yay! I got it this morning chuck - thank yoooooooo



Careful with that chili pickle.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Why is everyone so shocked?


I've never heard you use the word before 

Morning all... two short weeks ahead, but still feeling the drag already.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2010)

Am dressed...it hot outside and I have to spend the day in the library...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2010)

Morning all - didn't sleep well last night 'cos of the heat so am wilting a bit today.

I did, however, see a family of Germans on the bus at Paddington - presumeably just arrived via Heathrow Express - who were all wearing wellies


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

I saw some hipster on the tube with rigger boots on! Rigger boots - in this weather!


----------



## prunus (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I saw some hipster on the tube with rigger boots on! Rigger boots - in this weather!



Rigger boots + nothing else = pleasantly cool.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I saw some hipster on the tube with rigger boots on! Rigger boots - in this weather!



My dad got me a pair of these from a car boot sale. They are a little worn but nice boots, just not for the sun.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

prunus said:


> Rigger boots + nothing else = pleasantly cool.



And breezy - we're allowed to _open windows_ on District line


----------



## prunus (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> And breezy - we're allowed to _open windows_ on District line



If you do that the souls of the damned will flow in and enter you through your pores.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

prunus said:


> If you do that the souls of the damned will flow in and enter you through your pores.



That's what I'm into now. Got the hair to prove it.


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Why is everyone so shocked?


Cos we never see you use it! 



100% masahiko said:


> It's too early to use the C word!!!!!
> 
> Gash or axe wound is fine though



I wholeheartedly approve of the word gash - one of my favourite words ever is that 



the button said:


> Careful with that chili pickle.



  I have a huge pot of 3 bean chilli which I intend to test out with it later  rarrrr


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

prunus said:


> If you do that the souls of the damned will flow in and enter you through your pores.





I remember the madness of being stuck on a sardine northern line train a while back. Spent at least half an hour between stations in near hundred degree heat and sweaty people get angry all around. One of life's joys that one


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Draggy, drag, drag.... 

So sunny out there, can see the sun and am 30ft from the park but not liking the desk right now.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

FFS! I have to go to Reading this week.

I can't stand Reading.


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've never heard you use the word before
> 
> Morning all... two short weeks ahead, but still feeling the drag already.



I don't, normally.  But it's  to mix it up once in a while.


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Draggy, drag, drag....
> 
> So sunny out there, can see the sun and am 30ft from the park but not liking the desk right now.



I just came back from my pilates class.  The yummy mummies were getting very annoyed with the Lido staff because it's not open all day due to it being May.  I felt a bit sorry for the staff, tbh, having to contend with that middle class sense of _entitlement_.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

Tell them to pay for the extra lifeguards hours then it can open all day 

I'm spending more time planning my day off on Friday than I am doing work  it isn't easy to decide where to go for lunch


----------



## Lea (May 24, 2010)

Half day for me. Leaving the office at 12.00 as I have to go to my flat to wait for gas engineers to come and fix my boiler.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Lea said:


> Half day for me. Leaving the office at 12.00 as I have to go to my flat to wait for gas engineers to come and fix my boiler.



Sunny afternoon off then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

11.34am, eh? That means I am _hungry_.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

Lea said:


> Half day for me. Leaving the office at 12.00 as I have to go to my flat to wait for gas engineers to come and fix my boiler.



Flat?
You back in London now?


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Tell them to pay for the extra lifeguards hours then it can open all day
> 
> I'm spending more time planning my day off on Friday than I am doing work  it isn't easy to decide where to go for lunch



I think it's more a case of finding a lifeguard at short notice tbh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2010)

Waiting for the post. Hope there is not too much as I am in one motherfucka of a lazy mood!


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



I like 

In other news how fucking long does it take to sort the post out  Half an hour I've been waiting!! On days when the boss isn't here it takes us less than 5 minutes


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2010)

bit warm init?....


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Have left over picnic sarnies today. 
They are a little stale but acceptable.


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

Viewing meant to be turning up at 12.  12 - which is my fucking EATING TIME YOU CUNT   He's already 2 minutes late and my belly is falling in

the cunt


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have left over picnic sarnies today.
> They are a little stale but acceptable.



8k ^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have left over picnic sarnies today.
> They are a little stale but acceptable.


#8,000 post about stale sarnies....


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> #8,000 post about stale sarnies....



See the bigger picture


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

£6 for lunch.

My heart says Kebab or West African curry.
Mind says chicken and salad.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> £6 for lunch.
> 
> My heart says Kebab or West African curry.
> Mind says chicken and salad.



Hanging on your every post now....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> £6 for lunch.
> 
> My heart says Kebab or West African curry.
> Mind says chicken and salad.



West African Curry sounds good.

I am having the usual - cottage cheese, melba toast and a bit of marmite. If I don't look like Cindy Crawford by the end of the year I will be well pissed off


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

No fair

I want West African curry now too

Actually, I would be happy with shit on toast at the moment I'm that fucking hungry!

He's still not here


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

8008 posts?

It's nearly time for a new thread, kids. You know I'm right.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> He's still not here



Is he fit?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 24, 2010)

can we stop this one when it hits 8,888 posts please?


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> 8008 posts?
> 
> It's nearly time for a new thread, kids. You know I'm right.



We can hang in for the 10k babes. 
Change for the sake of change and all that? 
We could form a coalition or something?


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is he fit?



Eh? What kind of a question is that bajjy? Are you fucking mental like or wha?  

I have no idea what he looks like or owt - all I know is that he booked a cunting viewing at 12, and that's when I HAVE TO EAT, and he still isn't here

Blood sugar's fucking plummeting man, getting really narked now


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

It's still 2010, why the need for a new thread?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

CHANGE!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> CHANGE!


WHY? 

I DON'T LIKE CHANGE


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

Cobwebs and oomska.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Easy girls, it is only Monday yeah?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Cobwebs and oomska.


It's only 5 months old


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's only 5 months old



Don't care.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't care.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

Right, have just put me toast on - this is where he fucking well turns up


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ms T!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I got it this morning chuck - thank yoooooooo



It must have taken ages to get through the packaging 

I've just woken up ... unplanned lie-in


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Park or pub? 
Park or pub? 
Park or pub? 
Park or pub? 
Park or pub? 
Park or pub? 
Park or pub? 
Park or pub? 
Park or pub?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)




----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)




----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

West African curry (lamb and black eyed beans + jolof rice).

It was well hot. Sweating me nuts off now.

Anyone awake?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> *West African curry (lamb and black eyed beans + jolof rice*).
> 
> It was well hot. Sweating me nuts off now.
> 
> Anyone awake?



Nom 

I like the phrase "sweating me nuts off". Not sure there is an equivilent for ladies. Sweating me flaps off I suppose!


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2010)

sweating me tits off init


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> CHANGE!



iiittt'''ssss summerrrrrtiiiimeeeee


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

Sweating off me tits, flaps...all this talk of body parts is getting me hotter.
Phew...


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Sadly I just seem to be sweating my pits off at the moment


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

Hot men


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>



That was my outfit for Solfest last year.  Unfortunately I didn't exactly go to town on it, resulting in loads of people going 'are you a..._dog_...of some kind?' 

twats

I ended up becoming 'Hong Kong _fucking_ Phooey' after a couple of hours, I was that fed up of having to explain


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Only just past two and eyelids are heavy.


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Only just past two and eyelids are heavy.



same

I've done pretty much bugger all so far today - need to pull my finger out, and start trying my new method of reading and then hiding the book under the desk in double-quick time 

right - am gonna do some work. cunty viewer never turned up


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> cunty viewer never turned up


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> same
> 
> I've done pretty much bugger all so far today - need to pull my finger out, and start trying my new method of reading and then hiding the book under the desk in double-quick time
> 
> right - am gonna do some work. cunty viewer never turned up



Do you keep invoices in lever arch files or something? You could rest one on your lap and the book inside it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2010)

In the absence of any paperwork to do I have been clearing out and cleaning up our filing cabinets.

I itch now, can you get fleas off paper? It was kind of fun though seeing carbon copies of letters done on the typewriter in the early 1990's...before I threw them gleefully into the recycle bin


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Tired then yeah?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

Draghour of Doom


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Boss man gone
Two others discussing leaving early 
Might be outta here by half four, possibly a lickle bit sooner


----------



## fractionMan (May 24, 2010)

fuck me I'm bored.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)




----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

Is that a bear? Or a dog? Or what?


----------



## zenie (May 24, 2010)

Still here 

Is it considered bad form to drop your notice in when fuck loads of people wll be on holiday soon?! Or do Employers just think 'oh well!'


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

looks like a big cat... jaguar maybe?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> looks like a big cat... jaguar maybe?



Oh yesh - it's face looks long like a dog's face or a bear's face but if I squint it _could_ be a cat's face 

Fuck 'em, Zeens. Not your problem is it?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

zenie said:


> Still here
> 
> Is it considered bad form to drop your notice in when fuck loads of people wll be on holiday soon?! Or do Employers just think 'oh well!'





5t3IIa said:


> Fuck 'em, Zeens. Not your problem is it?


^ this.

You've got a notice period. Some places it'll never feel like a good time to hand your notice in, but got to do what's right for you


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ^ this.
> 
> You've got a notice period. Some places it'll never feel like a good time to hand your notice in, but got to do what's right for you



Yup, there is always a reason to put things off. 
Too many people on holiday, too busy and other such things. 

I have before been asked to extend notice period a bit but that is another question


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you keep invoices in lever arch files or something? You could rest one on your lap and the book inside it?



Ya know, that is an excellent idea! Ta   busy tomorrow but will definitely be roadtesting this soon


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Two others discussing leaving early





Still here


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still here



You really shouldn't leave and get some more work done.
People are losing their jobs in this economic climate.
And there you are, looking at ways to finish early...

If people like you that's dragging this country down.

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> people like you dragging



This is all I read ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ^ this.





sojourner said:


> Ya know, that is an excellent idea! Ta



I are a winnar


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

Time for a shower now I think. I might spend this evening catching up with phone calls and cooking ... got a brilliant veg box this week.


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

Tiiiiired

Hometime soon, then BEER and SPLIFF, and lovely lovely beany chilli  And sleep


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still here



They are looking at their watches and talking about trains they need to get. This could be the last hurrah for this office today


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

It's been a lovely few days with the weather ... raises yer spirits dunnit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2010)

Right - am outta here. Need to go home and stop thinking itchy thoughts!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

Director and Manager are having an argument.
They just don't get along.

I'm tired too.
Packing desk in this heat is yuck.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Director and Manager are having an argument.
> They just don't get along.
> 
> I'm tired too.
> Packing desk in this heat is yuck.



Hey - what's up with your mama's eyebrows?


----------



## Mr_Nice (May 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Tiiiiired
> 
> Hometime soon, then BEER and SPLIFF, and lovely lovely beany chilli  And sleep


 
Soj, like ya style


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Hey - what's up with your mama's eyebrows?



She's gonna have to live with it for the time being. 
I'm catching up with her next week.

It's not as bad as she thinks. They're a bit shit - in that it's too big, and does not suit her usual style...but it's not massive drag queen size. It's passable...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> She's gonna have to live with it for the time being.
> I'm catching up with her next week.
> 
> It's not as bad as she thinks. They're a bit shit - in that it's too big, and does not suit her usual style...but it's not massive drag queen size. It's passable...



Lucky her, really


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

Bugger it, I am outta here. See you champions on the other side


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

Fare thee well, matey boy.


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> It's been a lovely few days with the weather ... raises yer spirits dunnit.


Pretty much word for word what I said over the weekend - every bugger's walking round happy!



Mr_Nice said:


> Soj, like ya style



Ta la 



Badgers said:


> Bugger it, I am outta here. See you champions on the other side



cunt


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bugger it, I am outta here. See you champions on the other side



sweaty cunt you


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Lucky her, really



Thanks.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2010)

bye


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)

Oh boy! Just got sniff of a job! Only from June - Sept but better than nothing


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh boy! Just got sniff of a job! Only from June - Sept but better than nothing



Woop woop!!

In other news the sauna bus is nice


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

Seems I'm the last one out today.

5t3IIa - hope you land it


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

Thanks chaps! Have to spend this morning finessing CV 

MORNIGN! Bit cooler today but still luvly


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

Good moaning drag chums. Looseday is meeting day for me sadly. Only the morning though, hopefully not for too long. 

How are the masses? Yearning to break free I hope?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

Just going to be a very ordinary day today, I think. No harm, no foul-type thing.

I was boasting about staying out in sun all SUnday (Windrush Sq!) and escaping without a headache and no pinking but actually my right shoulder is a little bit sore


----------



## Ms T (May 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Just going to be a very ordinary day today, I think. No harm, no foul-type thing.
> 
> I was boasting about staying out in sun all SUnday (Windrush Sq!) and escaping without a headache and no pinking but actually my right shoulder is a little bit sore




I was in the Lido yesterday afternoon and there were some very pink people there.  One chap was actually frying himself in baby oil (didn't realise people did that any more) and looked like a slab of bacon.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 25, 2010)

I've seen people use olive oil in the sun!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2010)

Morning! No drag for me hopefully as we are off to Thorpe Park with some other urbs. Hurrah!!


----------



## Ms T (May 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I've seen people use olive oil in the sun!
> 
> Good morning everyone!



They're bonkers.  Have they never heard of skin cancer?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning! No drag for me hopefully as we are off to Thorpe Park with some other urbs. Hurrah!!



That is socking it to the drag


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> They're bonkers.  Have they never heard of skin cancer?


or frying pans?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> They're bonkers.  Have they never heard of skin cancer?



It won't happen to me!

*scratches mole*


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> They're bonkers.  Have they never heard of skin cancer?



I know!
Might as well rub lard on the skin.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *scratches mole*



Is it bad to have a single hair growing out from your mole?
I'm looking at one and the hair is about 5cm long.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Is it bad to have a one single hair growing out from your mole?
> I'm looking at one and the hair is about 5cm long.



BURN THE WITCH


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Is it bad to have a single hair growing out from your mole?
> I'm looking at one and the hair is about 5cm long.



To be serious I think itching and cracking and changes in aspect are bad in moles. Hairiness not so bad I AM NOT A DOCTOR


----------



## Ms T (May 25, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> or frying pans?



Waste of olive oil, really.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Is it bad to have a single hair growing out from your mole?
> I'm looking at one and the hair is about 5cm long.


it means that it is very unlikely to be cancerous.

e2a: you can cut the hair, you know.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh boy! Just got sniff of a job! Only from June - Sept but better than nothing


Hurray 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning! No drag for me hopefully as we are off to Thorpe Park with some other urbs. Hurrah!!




Morning. I'm dragging from home today... well until this delivrey is made, then schlepping to the office. Actually have lots of work to do, so have to put my knitting down


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 25, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> it means that it is very unlikely to be cancerous.
> 
> e2a: you can cut the hair, you know.



phew that's cool.

It's on my arm and out of the way. 
I'm gonna see how long I can grow the hair for. 

(I also think it's funny when people see it for the first time - the way they get grossed out by it ).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 25, 2010)

morning, lovely cycle ride in today, coffee waiting for me when i arrived, one meeting today, shaping up to be a fine old day


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2010)

Morning all 

Supplier document + shit nights sleep + cuntboss = Long drag ahead



100% masahiko said:


> I've seen people use olive oil in the sun!



I saw a Rod Stewart lookalike in the supermarket last week who looked like he'd been at the Crisp 'n Dry


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

God, I've been doing this temping since 1/12/2008 and not had to cock with my CV for ages. This is both exhausting and exhilarating! And at least it's not the 6th billionth time I've cocked with it in the last 4 months, type thing


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

|Bloody thing is 3 pages now  Too many gigs


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> |Bloody thing is 3 pages now  Too many gigs



Did you work through a single agency while temping?
And anything beyond 5 years, I usually just make up.
Unless you're into public sector work where you need to get a CRB, why not exagerrate your experience?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Did you work through a single agency while temping?
> And anything beyond 5 years, I usually just make up.
> Unless you're into public sector work where you need to get a CRB, why not exagerrate your experience?



I have amalgamated all my agency stuff into 2 line paragraphs "PA here, there, everywhere"

Am going to exxagerate too 

Hmmm, could start to lose some stuff I suppose. Feels weird but that's life.


----------



## Stig (May 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> God, I've been doing this temping since 1/12/2008 and not had to cock with my CV for ages. This is both exhausting and exhilarating! And at least it's not the 6th billionth time I've cocked with it in the last 4 months, type thing





I'm really, really fed up of being unemployed now.

I've applied for a billion jobs, and not heard a damn thing back from any single one of them. There must be something fundamental I'm doing wrong, but I have no idea what it is so can't fix it.

I'd be happy to get a minimum wage washing up job now, just to get me out the house and force me to talk to other human beings occasionally. I'm getting to the point where my self-worth is rock bottom, I don't feel like I can do anything at all, and I'm scared to go out of the house.


----------



## Stig (May 25, 2010)

Soz, what I meant to say was, good luck and that.  I can have all your old PA jobs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

Aww Stig. I get like that. It's really peculiar - the first day I wake up after finishing a temp stint I am immediately thrown into a black pit of despair  I feel like I'm procrastinating myself to death, if you will, but I am actually incapable of being all HAPPYBOUNCYLALALA! and putting that across in cover letters or interviews. That thing about it being better looking for a job when you've already got on is 100% true but utterly useless in your situation.

If you can managed losing out on benefits etc why not get a washing up job? If I had a partner to share things with then I would do stuff like that when inbetween gigs but as it's just me I can't afford to.

You know what I mean


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

__~


----------



## Stig (May 25, 2010)

I might just do that. Thing is, by august I won't be entitled to any benefits at all anyway, so I'll have absolutely nothing to lose.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

Stig said:


> I might just do that. Thing is, by august I won't be entitled to any benefits at all anyway, so I'll have absolutely nothing to lose.



Excellent  Do remember though - even if you go to a pub or a cafe for a kitchen monkey gig they'll ask for a CV 

Oh - did you ever spec the breweries?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

Stig said:


> I'd be happy to get a minimum wage washing up job now, just to get me out the house and force me to talk to other human beings occasionally. I'm getting to the point where my self-worth is rock bottom, I don't feel like I can do anything at all, and I'm scared to go out of the house.



Where are you based Stiggy? 

No promises but will put the feelers out. I probably do not work in the game that you would want to be in for more than a short while but might be able to get you something casual, temp or short-term.


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

MORNING! Another accidental lie-in.

Aw Stig  It's awful when your confidence runs out. But you can, you can, you can. x x x

I need to eat summat. Toast.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

Eating, that is a good idea. 
Bacon, pastrami, cucumber and mayo sarnie for me today. 
Chilli Heatwave Doritos on the side


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 25, 2010)

Chicken kebab today.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Chicken kebab today.





Now the seed is planted


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

I actually really fancy some micken.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

Micken?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Now the seed is planted



You know it's the way.
The _only_ way. 

Don't let the chicken die in vain!


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Micken?



Yes. Micken.


>>>>>>>> roost


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Yes. Micken.
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>> roost



Irish chickens? Whut


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

No lunch today  
Finish at 16:30 though


----------



## Stig (May 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Where are you based Stiggy?
> 
> No promises but will put the feelers out. I probably do not work in the game that you would want to be in for more than a short while but might be able to get you something casual, temp or short-term.



Ooh really? cheers! I'm in Haringey, so anything north, east, city, Victoria line is good.

What game are you in then? I was office manager/IT/adminny type but the area was warehousing and logistics and the industry was fashion retail, certainly not my actual 'game'


----------



## sojourner (May 25, 2010)

Afternoon all!  Been mega busy this morning, and still lots to do - no like 

Stig - my dear - you may not be able to get a job, but you have the most fantastic eyes, so let that add a bit of zip to yer day darlin


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

Stig said:


> Ooh really? cheers! I'm in Haringey, so anything north, east, city, Victoria line is good.
> 
> What game are you in then? I was office manager/IT/adminny type but the area was warehousing and logistics and the industry was fashion retail, certainly not my actual 'game'



*Did you ever spec at the breweries?*


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2010)

my new trainers came yesterday, so I'm going to walk to the doctors after 3pm and get me bloody pain in the arse repeat prescription...


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> bloody pain in the arse repeat prescription...



Sort us out then


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sort us out then



with what? some drugs? it's nothing useful :|


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> with what? some drugs? it's nothing useful :|


----------



## Stig (May 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Afternoon all!  Been mega busy this morning, and still lots to do - no like
> 
> Stig - my dear - you may not be able to get a job, but you have the most fantastic eyes, so let that add a bit of zip to yer day darlin



  

did I ever tell anyone how lovely sojourner is?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

Jesus just emailed me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 25, 2010)

Was he in a good mood?


----------



## Stig (May 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Did you ever spec at the breweries?*



*NO! NO I BLOODY DIDN'T!* 

I have a to-do list item which keeps getting moved every week, I have an email in drafts with half a sentence in it, both over three months old.  I don't really know what to say. And if I say the wrong thing I've blown it.

I'm not very good at selling myself. I'm working on it, ok?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Was he in a good mood?



Moaning about paying VAT mostly


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> my new trainers came yesterday, so I'm going to walk to the doctors after 3pm and get me bloody pain in the arse repeat prescription...



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=194439&highlight=maconomy

Look at this!

How easy is it to get the basics? :?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Moaning about paying VAT mostly


Next thing you know, he'll be complaining about Easter holidays no doubt....


----------



## Stig (May 25, 2010)

I finished the sentence. 

Need a few more though, I feel.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

Stig said:


> *NO! NO I BLOODY DIDN'T!*
> 
> I have a to-do list item which keeps getting moved every week, I have an email in drafts with half a sentence in it, both over three months old. I don't really know what to say. *And if I say the wrong thing I've blown it*.
> 
> I'm not very good at selling myself. I'm working on it, ok?



OMG! I know! I know! I'm sorry! *falls weeping onto Stigs bosum* I did the same thing with some spec thing I wanted to do... years ago  I keep a very tidy desktop it was the only random Word doc saved on it for ages until I finally realised I hadn't looked at if for, hmm, maybe 12 months? so reluctantly moved it to My Docs  One day I'll be in the right mood for it.

*The bold bit* isn't true really, I don't think.

Now though I'm going to PM you the cover letter I've been working on


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Next thing you know, he'll be complaining about Easter holidays no doubt....



He was going on about throwing the money lenders out of somewhere!


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=194439&highlight=maconomy
> 
> Look at this!
> 
> How easy is it to get the basics? :?



what stella?


----------



## Stig (May 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> OMG! I know! I know! I'm sorry! *falls weeping onto Stigs bosum* I did the same thing with some spec thing I wanted to do... years ago  I keep a very tidy desktop it was the only random Word doc saved on it for ages until I finally realised I hadn't looked at if for, hmm, maybe 12 months? so reluctantly moved it to My Docs  One day I'll be in the right mood for it.
> 
> *The bold bit* isn't true really, I don't think.
> 
> Now though I'm going to PM you the cover letter I've been working on



Ta! Have sent it back with constructive criticism and my own for same 

I will get on to breweries, I'll have a proper think about it this afternoon. cheers for motivational prompt


----------



## Stig (May 25, 2010)

I just checked my Blood Madness calendar, and I'm bang on time. 

*goes back to bed like proper lady*

I like to follow my medical dictionary on such things, veh useful (written 1930)


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> what stella?



Soz - just type through haze of panic 

Am applying for something which says: _Skills required: Mac and basic software literate (Excel, Word, Maconomy, Lotus Notes etc)_

I'd never even heard of Maconomy  Have you used it? How hard would it be to go from cold to managing a project through it?


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2010)

err I only used it to input my time, I didn't get technical! it's all job codes and units etc... relatively easy to learn 

I fucking HATED it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> err I only used it to input my time, I didn't get technical! it's all job codes and units etc... relatively easy to learn
> 
> I fucking HATED it.



Hmm. So each item has a code? And one can move it through the system?

Oh, it'll be a piece of piss *waves hand*


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

Yawn, lunch was good today


----------



## Stig (May 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, lunch was good today



Good idea!


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

Just over half hour left now....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

Meh, an hour here.


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

3 hours in the hairdressers  First time I've had my hair bleached ... woo


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> 3 hours in the hairdressers  First time I've had my hair bleached ... woo


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 25, 2010)

gawd, what a crazy day, not a lot of what i intended to do got done, so taking tomorrow morning to wah to get some peace and quiet and concentrate


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

I like to move it, move it!!


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



lol


----------



## Stig (May 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> lol



That looks fantastic


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

Stig said:


> That looks fantastic



Aw, thanks!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 25, 2010)

loving the barnet cesare, very swanky


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> loving the barnet cesare, very swanky



Cheerses


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

Tis swanky  You pleased?


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Tis swanky  You pleased?



Aye, I am. I did more of a description on the blonde thread. Hairdresser refused to zap it all out, but agreed on doing six sections.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

I'm sick of hair threads 

Mine is the same colour as my black cardigan


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm sick of hair threads
> 
> Mine is the same colour as my black cardigan



Aw  It probably looks nicer than you think. It looked good in that pic you posted ... but I guess if it isn't what you wanted, you aren't going to be a happy bunny.


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

My new pan, pasta maker and silicon bakeware have just arrived!

*excitedly pops bubblewrap*


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Aw, thanks!!!



You look like you live your life like a candle in the wind x


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You look like you live your life like a candle in the wind x



I actually did have a supremely embarassing Marilyn moment once. I was wearing a short kilt and walked past a fan that was carelessly placed on the floor


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

Jesus refuses to pay VAT still. 
Have not mentioned that it will probably go up soon too. For a man who can just make up loaves, fishes and shit this tax bothers him a lot


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Jesus refuses to pay VAT still.
> Have not mentioned that it will probably go up soon too. For a man who can just make up loaves, fishes and shit this tax bothers him a lot


Have a word with his old man, I understand he can make things happen....


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Have a word with his old man, I understand he can make things happen....



Backdoor him you mean? I try to stick to the rules but maybe the BIG picture is needed?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Morning!

I def _cool_ this morning but it's OK, no bother.

Humpday!


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Morning


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2010)

Morning all! 

Last day of the essay writing drag for me....

Coffee time in Hackers!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Coffee is good, humpday is good! Have much to do but mostly interesting stuff hopefully. 

Less hot out there today, bus should be less sticky today


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

I feel good about applying for that job. It's a thing that happens every year (Account Exec for the Xmas gift guide for a supermarket mag) at the place my mate works at. I had an interview last year for same and didn't get it - apparently a Director's 19 yr old daughter did it instead  It's a day rate that isn't brilliant but is more than I'm on now, and as I'm signed up with HMRC to be freelance I'm ready to go, in that sense. 

The messaged forwarded (Know anyone be interested in this? type thing) was an internal intranet thingy and didn't have the email address on so I tried both likely versions and it bounced back so had to send it to mate to forward, and the person is on AL anyway.

Ugh!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Wtf is up with me?  I got up well early and now it's Thought for the Day and that's the time I should be drying after the shower


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Wtf is up with me?  I got up well early and now it's Thought for the Day and that's the time I should be drying after the shower



Pull yourself together soldier!!! Focus on the looooong weekend not the god bothering on the wireless!!!


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

Good on ya for getting the application off stells. Fingers crossed.

I had a tuna and cucumber sandwich for tea last night ... and I've just had ½ a tuna sandwich for breakfast. Oh yeah, and got a piece of toast toasting.

I'm gonna go another day without caffeine today, see if I get any of these withdrawal symptoms I've heard about.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

OK - i'm ready to go!

You know I wear a lot of black, right? My _hair_ matches my _clothes_


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You know I wear a lot of black, right? My _hair_ matches my _clothes_



Nails black? 
Heavy black eyeliner?
Black lipstick?


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa goes goff.

Oh, dilemma. My toaster that I had as a wedding present in the 80s, seems to have finally given up the ghost. I've been doing toast in ma mini george foreman grill since. Are there any benefits to having a separate toaster?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Traffic is bad this morning. Got PWEI on though, and at least it is not a sauna commute today.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

Traffic was ridiculous.
But with the grey weather - less idiot/newbie cyclists!

Someone broke the lock to the Ladies showers this morning. 
Was worried if someone would walk through the doors. 
Also had to use women shower gel and deodrant (left mine at home).

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Someone broke the lock to the Ladies showers this morning.
> Was worried if someone would walk through the doors.
> Also had to use women shower gel and deodrant (left mine at home).





Did you leave pubes in the plughole?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you leave pubes in the plughole?



Nah, I shave 'em these days.

Plus the ladies showers is full of hair anyway. 
Have to leave the water running for 5 mins or so before getting in.

What is it these days? Women and hairy fannies?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Nah, I shave 'em these days.



PICS OR GTFO 



100% masahiko said:


> What is it these days? Women and hairy fannies?



70's revival?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nails black?
> Heavy black eyeliner?
> Black lipstick?



No no no!

Thought I do (did) like to wear battleship grey nailvarnish but I can't now.

It seriously does give me a nasty little shudder of revulsion whenever I see my own barnet  What a fuck up


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No no no!
> 
> Thought I do (did) like to wear battleship grey nailvarnish but I can't now.
> 
> It seriously does give me a nasty little shudder of revulsion whenever I see my own barnet  What a fuck up


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Zactly :wails:


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



fuckin' pubes.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2010)

mawning 

cesare - your hair looks fantastic... I need to see a lady about my hair this week


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

On the subject of hair I might have a wacky cut this August. 
Possibly like this or something even cooler


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> What is it these days? Women and hairy fannies?





BiddlyBee said:


> I need to see a lady about my hair this week


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2010)

Well yes, that too, but I was talking about the hair on my head


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

Morning all!

cesare - looks FABULOUS darling   I feel in the mood for a bit of a change of colour myself,  but I've gone through the entire spectrum in my life, and I don't know where to turn next!

oi - masahiko!  Hairy fannies are fucking *ace*! Stop fucking whinging


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

What is another good word for luxury?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What is another good word for luxury?



Audacity of huge.


----------



## Stig (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What is another good word for luxury?



sumptuousness or opulence?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Stig said:


> sumptuousness or opulence?



Wotcha  All corked up and ready for action?

Ta for invite but I'm not on LinkedIn - I don't understand it


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> cesare - looks FABULOUS darling   I feel in the mood for a bit of a change of colour myself,  but I've gone through the entire spectrum in my life, and I don't know where to turn next!


I'm going to get them to dye t back to my natural colour 

Oh, and this course I wanted to do is full now   the only other one I can find is £200.


----------



## Stig (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Wotcha  All corked up and ready for action?
> 
> Ta for invite but I'm not on LinkedIn - I don't understand it



Ah, why not give it a go, networking innit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Stig said:


> Ah, why not give it a go, networking innit.



Well, yeah but trouble is I am not an _anything_ really  I have been One Job Title and while I'm good at it and it's sufficiently salaried I don't enjoy it. Then I've also been Another Job Title and Something Else and I enjoy them more but am not qualified or have enough experience to actually say 'This is me'. IYSWIM.


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2010)

Have been called into the drag on my day off.  

Cesare: your hair looks fab.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Have been called into the drag on my day off.



Take them down from the inside


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

I haz £15.50 in Tesco clubcard vouchers to spend. 
What to get for tea?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Have been called into the drag on my day off.


Rubbish  

Does that mean you can barter for a day off though?


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Rubbish
> 
> Does that mean you can barter for a day off though?



Preferably a night shift or a weekend day.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Preferably a night shift or a weekend day.


Nice 

At least it's not a sunny day today eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2010)

Hello. After having a fab day yesterday I am having a bit of an iffy one today . Legs are bad and I feel all weak and feeble. Am trying to restore myself with coffee!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Too early for first sarnie?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Jesus just emailed me



Got him sorted now. 
I have managed to get the son of god to pay VAT


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Just having a nosey about the files here and the person I am covering is in the deepest shit for being crap 

Evilly: this is good for me  I temped here while they were recruiting her last summer and then moved on and have been back and forth covering other positions and hers while she's been on leave... if they bin her that means I'll probably get to cover while they recruit someone else 

Feel mean but ffs - she's not even been bothering to open and date stamp post and keeps using the desk phne for personal calls


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Just having a nosey about the files here and the person I am covering is in the deepest shit for being crap
> 
> Evilly: this is good for me  I temped here while they were recruiting her last summer and then moved on and have been back and forth covering other positions and hers while she's been on leave... if they bin her that means I'll probably get to cover while they recruit someone else
> 
> Feel mean but ffs - she's not even been bothering to open and date stamp post and keeps using the desk phne for personal calls



Sister of Newbie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sister of Newbie?



Hah Briiiiiiiiiiiiide of Neeeeeeeeeewbie!

Not quite so bad as I don't personally have to work with her. 

It's a piss easy job tbh. See me doing it at a rate of 19.3 posts per day


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

Cheers Bee, Sojjy and Ms T! 

Called into work on your day off, that's rubbish innit Ms T  And QoG not feeling so good, more rubbish.

I dunno, let's have some good news!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> I dunno, let's have some good news!


I got a new computer  it's shiny


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

biddlybee said:


> i got a new computer  it's shiny :d



what? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What? What?


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I got a new computer  it's shiny



ooo


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> ooo


I have to set it up tonight, not even turned it on yet


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have to set it up tonight, not even turned it on yet



Oh! Even better, a home one! Packages


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

Hurrah for new computers and shit 

Boo for being dragged into drag on days off and being ill queenies 

I am being turned slowly mad by my inability to convert mp4 files using a piss-easy website that does it all for you.  This last bit is a lie the size of china, as it's doing precisely FUCK ALL

Also - I am starving


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2010)

Well, I opened the packages when I got home, but it was near on 10pm, so went to bed


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

Something to look forward to this evening Bee!

Soj, what are you trying to convert the MP4's to?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Also - I am starving



This ^ 

It is clearly sarnie time now. 
Snacktastic!


----------



## Stig (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, yeah but trouble is I am not an _anything_ really  I have been One Job Title and while I'm good at it and it's sufficiently salaried I don't enjoy it. Then I've also been Another Job Title and Something Else and I enjoy them more but am not qualified or have enough experience to actually say 'This is me'. IYSWIM.



Why don't we go into business together? Get a business loan, open a small shop in Stokie. we could admin each other to death during the quiet periods.

I was thinking, sweet shop, with big NO FUCKING KIDS sign. 

(I have other better ideas but they are TOP SECRET)


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> Soj, what are you trying to convert the MP4's to?



A file that can be opened by someone via email!  fucks sake - why bother putting video capability on mobiles, plus being able to transfer them onto your lappy, if you then cannot fucking well email a simple file that can be opened and played?!

arrrgghhhh!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

Stig said:


> I was thinking, sweet shop, with big NO FUCKING KIDS sign.



Well that'll certainly deter the kiddy fiddlers   You don't want that sort in your shop!


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> A file that can be opened by someone via email!  fucks sake - why bother putting video capability on mobiles, plus being able to transfer them onto your lappy, if you then cannot fucking well email a simple file that can be opened and played?!
> 
> arrrgghhhh!!!!!



Why don't you just upload it to Soundclick, and email her the link?


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> Why don't you just upload it to Soundclick, and email her the link?



What is Soundclick?

And who 'her'?


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

Stig said:


> Why don't we go into business together? Get a business loan, open a small shop in Stokie. we could admin each other to death during the quiet periods.
> 
> I was thinking, sweet shop, with big NO FUCKING KIDS sign.
> 
> (I have other better ideas but they are TOP SECRET)



There's quite a big market for freelance admin/PA with small business owners.


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

Ah

Just checked Soundclick, and for erm, various reasons, it's not quite right for me


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> What is Soundclick?
> 
> And who 'her'?



Soundclick: https://www.soundclick.com/community/memberlogin.cfm

Did I get hold of the wrong end of the stick from your separate thread? I thought you were trying to email a video to someone


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> There's quite a big market for freelance admin/PA with small business owners.



No kids at a time 

Freelance PAs - you've been on about this before, haven't you?


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ah
> 
> Just checked Soundclick, and for erm, various reasons, it's not quite right for me



How about podomatic?


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> Soundclick: https://www.soundclick.com/community/memberlogin.cfm
> 
> Did I get hold of the wrong end of the stick from your separate thread? I thought you were trying to email a video to someone



Yeh - checked it

Erm, let's just say you made two incorrect assumptions, but the emailing of a video is correct


----------



## Stig (May 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> There's quite a big market for freelance admin/PA with small business owners.



There is? Where should I be looking? I'm not really finding these in my daily jobsearch drag. These would be the sort of thing I would enjoy! Small businesses much more fun than big corps.


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> How about podomatic?



Right

It's not a music file, nor is it for public consumption


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No kids at a time
> 
> Freelance PAs - you've been on about this before, haven't you?



Aye   You just need to get to know as many small businesses as poss ... that's where things like LinkedIn get useful.


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Right
> 
> It's not a music file, nor is it for public consumption



Oh ... it's the public consumption aspect eh?


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

cesare said:


> Oh ... it's the public consumption aspect eh?



Kinda

Sorta

Yeh

*looks at feet*


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2010)

No drag on Exmoor peeps, enjoying much sun and many.pints in the pub across the road.


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

Stig said:


> There is? Where should I be looking? I'm not really finding these in my daily jobsearch drag. These would be the sort of thing I would enjoy! Small businesses much more fun than big corps.



Business between small businesses tend to be on a network basis. You need a few introductions and some referrals/recommendations. If you fancy doing it, I can give you some intros etc.


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> No drag on Exmoor peeps, enjoying much sun and many.pints in the pub across the road.



Eyyyyyy there he is - marty ya cunt!  Fuck off and have fun


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> No drag on Exmoor peeps, enjoying much sun and many.pints in the pub across the road.



You lucky lucky bastard


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Kinda
> 
> Sorta
> 
> ...



Excellent


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> No drag on Exmoor peeps, enjoying much sun and many.pints in the pub across the road.




Hurray!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> No drag on Exmoor peeps, enjoying much sun and many.pints in the pub across the road.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Dum dee dum dee dum... 

Lunch plans peoples?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Sandwich man probably.

I have a problem/no problem with him, tbh. The selection for a pescatarian is very poor but it does force me to try stuff that I wouldn't usually - like a feta and salad soft baguette  And the Ploughman's roll yesterday  had some amazing spicey mustard in but all in all it's a crappy selection.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

Chicken kebab again - probably one from the market today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Chicken kebab again - probably one from the market today.



Is this a _kebab_ kebab or a posh ponced about with one?


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

I've got to nip up to the post office, so I might see what the bakers have in. They always have stacks of cheap crusty filled rolls.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this a _kebab_ kebab or a posh ponced about with one?



It's a market stall one. 
So it's a single skewer with homous/salad etc.

For the same price, I could get a proper _kebab _kebab of two skewers with less salad.

undecided now...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2010)

I don't think my boss has learnt that the idea of answering machines is that you leave a short message asking the person to call back and saying it is re: so and so. Not a huge long rambling explanation of why they need to call back and what the problem is which will have filled up the poor customers answer phone


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Chicken kebab again - probably one from the market today.



Nice  

I sometimes get the little 'skewer' kebabs from the soopermarket deli but only when they have them half price (30p) as their daily special. Lunch is packed today so no need to get anything. Just gonna peruse the charity shops I think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't think my boss has learnt that the idea of answering machines is that you leave a short message asking the person to call back and saying it is re: so and so. Not a huge long rambling explanation of why they need to call back and what the problem is which will have filled up the poor customers answer phone



People are _mad_. 

Someone rang for the person I am covering today.

Me: Good mawning, Stella speaking!
Her: Hi, oh, I thought this was X's phone?
Me: Yes, it is - *explains she's back on 1st*
Her: Ah, I'm from *non-work related thing.* I needed to book a call with her.
Me: Well, she's back on the 1st...
Her: Yes, I need to arrange for Sheila and I to speak to her...
Me: If you call back on the 1st...
Her: Yeeeeees, well. Sheila's not in at the mom...
Me: So, you'll call when X is back excellent thankyougoodbye
*click*

Insane


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> People are _mad_.
> 
> Someone rang for the person I am covering today.
> 
> ...



That's funny


----------



## Mr_Nice (May 26, 2010)

Working with a consulatnt who has flown in from germany today, looks like Jim caery  that sort  of haircut, he is amusing though, left his iphone in the taxi yesterday but got it back today  he was rewareded well ......
Teling me storiesd of what he got up to in South Amercia, Japen, New Zealand and SA 

Anyway 4 day week this week as i am off to the Cricket at Lords on Friday in the meantime its dragging like drag days do, still no hangover today


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

*....STOP PRESS......STOP PRESS......STOP PRESS........STOP PRESS......*

POTATO BASED FRIED SNACK ALERT

Walkers _Brazilian Salsa_ flavour crisps come in almost the same colour packet as Salt and Vinegar. 

*....STOP PRESS......STOP PRESS......STOP PRESS........STOP PRESS......*


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Old colleague just popped in to say hello. 
She has lost weight.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Old colleague just popped in to say hello.
> She has* lost weight*.



is she ill?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> is she ill?



I don't think so


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

gourmet sausages/fried onions in ciabatta.
all for £3.50
exmouth market rocks!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans peoples?


Sarnie, reduce monster munch and a nectarine.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

The witching/dragging hour...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Oh, those crisps were shit btw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2010)

Tea time in Fitzrovia


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

In other news... 

Birds Eye Quarter Pounders 
50p at Sainsbury's for a six pack 

That is only £0.083333333 per 113.398093 grams of burger 
Or £0.000734874 per gram of burger


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Pretty cheap burgers


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2010)

I am sick 

going out to get throat sweets and lemsip


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I am sick
> 
> going out to get throat sweets and lemsip



Poor fing!


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2010)

I HAAAATE getting sick 

that will learn me for taking my repeat script to the docs init


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I am sick
> 
> going out to get throat sweets and lemsip



 No fun.

I have just heard I am not rehearsing tonight so can go home and go to bed. Well sit in bed with the computer and the TV like a proper invalid


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Pretty cheap burgers



12 for tea then


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

God, what shall I have for dinner? I have _nothing_ in the house... Suggestions? No meat but fish is OK.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> God, what shall I have for dinner? I have _nothing_ in the house... Suggestions? No meat but fish is OK.



Burgers


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> God, what shall I have for dinner? I have _nothing_ in the house... Suggestions? No meat but fish is OK.



Kebab?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Burgers



Fish burgers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Kebab?



Fish kebab?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Burgers


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

There are two toilets on my floor.
And our office is next to one.

Someone does the smelliest shits around 3pm-ish everyday.
And leaves this foul stink that hangs in the air for 30 mins or so. 
What the fuck does this cunt eat? It really is vile. Think a chicken farm on a hot summer's day. Think burnt rubber mixed with morning breath. Gee...whoever it is, man, he should be locked in the cubicle and forces to smell his own stink...

Really bothers me that people have no shame in doing a such a stinky number 2 in work...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)




----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa - fishcakes?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> What the fuck does this cunt eat? It really is vile.



Burgers


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Fishcakes? Hmm. Could do. Seem a bit basic though. Oh, I dunno. Maybe I'll get two bottles of wine and have them instead?


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I am sick
> 
> going out to get throat sweets and lemsip



Oh noes 

5t3IIa - fish finger sandwiches


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)




----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

I remember dating this woman who only ate fish.

I got a real nice cut of tuna, marinaded it with me fav herbs/seasoning. 
Cooked it and laid it on a handful of asparagus.
Drizzled terayaki sauce and pumpkin/sesame seeds.
And eat with a dry white wine, like Chablis.

It was real nice...

And you defo won't get smelly shits.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

and a £12 bottle of wine?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> and a £12 bottle of wine?



Add a tin of cheap beans and some over chips and you're laughing


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> and a £12 bottle of wine?



Tesco's value is something like 30p!!

Can get a wicked £12 bottle.

If you like Merlotly type wine, there's a special at Tescos for a St Emillion, half price at £6. Worth buying two!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Add a tin of cheap beans and some over chips and you're laughing



Oh god, maybe chips and egg? I keep meaning to have chips and egg since that ri-bloody-diculous thread on here


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Have a jacket potato?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have a jacket potato?


It's jacket potato weather?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> It's jacket potato weather?



Have it cold


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have it cold



How do you cook it and have it cold?


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

Griddled asparagus, tomato and mozzarella salad, mixed baby salad leaves, roasted peppers & some french bread. Followed by poached peaches with sweetened marscapone. 

That's if you don't like my first suggestion stells.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> How do you cook it and have it cold?



Cook it
Let it cool
Eat it


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

I think I might go for veggie burger meal at Halal Bite 

I'll eat it in bed with the laptop and watch a DVD then go to sleep at 9.30pm, get up at 6am then still be late for work


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

What a cool fuckin' kid!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> What a cool fuckin' kid!!!



OMG that's horrible!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> What a cool fuckin' kid!!!



OMG that's awesome!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2010)

Right - I am off. We are having pasta for tea btw. I wish it were egg and/or fish fingers chips and beans though!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Has nice evening!


----------



## cesare (May 26, 2010)

*waves*


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cook it
> Let it cool
> Eat it





How the fuck does that kid stay so fat if he's smerking 40 tabs a day?!  

Stella - chips n egg - you know it makes sense.  It's one of THE most comforting things to eat, ever


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 26, 2010)

lo folks, been chop chop busy busy work work bang bang today, now scooting to catch up with the missus for her birthday drinks, yay!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Bye bye peeps


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

cunt


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 26, 2010)

bit early in the week for all that kind of palaver sojjy, young fellow my lass....


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

16:30 finish is out of order tbh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Stella - chips n egg - you know it makes sense.  It's one of THE most comforting things to eat, ever



I reckon I might just do this, you know. And do it _incorrectly_ into the bargain. I'll get _fries_ from a takeaway place, race home and fry a couple of eggs and the fries will spike through the eggs and be all wrong and upsetting and I'll bump that thread and post a pic


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bit early in the week for all that kind of palaver sojjy, young fellow my lass....



Darling, it's NEVER too early for cunt


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I reckon I might just do this, you know. And do it _incorrectly_ into the bargain. I'll get *fries from a takeaway place*, race home and fry a couple of eggs and the fries will spike through the eggs and be all wrong and upsetting and I'll bump that thread and post a pic





I will be VERY upset if you do that.  VERY.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I will be VERY upset if you do that.  VERY.



I'm not re-reading that _nonsense_ thread. What are your supposed 'rules' for this business then?


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2010)

I don't actually mind that much being dragged into the drag today. It's the thought of three more 11.5 days of dragging after this one that's doing my head in.


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not re-reading that _nonsense_ thread. What are your supposed 'rules' for this business then?



There are no 'supposed' rules, lady - there are however well established ACTUAL ROOLZ 

First, buy a chip pan and some lard, then sit in front of the telly peeling proper spuds into an old newspaper. cut the chips how you like them (you could do 'fries', I suppose ), heat the lard til it sizzles when you spit in it, then fry the chips - double dip is best.  Then fry the eggs in lard also, for maximum Northern heart-attack-on-a-plate, and serve on a heated plate, with a plate full of buttered white bread 

fuck - am starving now - and this ^ is the actual method used when I was a kid.  how I stayed thin I don't know


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I don't actually mind that much being dragged into the drag today. It's the thought of three more 11.5 days of dragging after this one that's doing my head in.



Is this just what your gig is like or are you labouring under some crisis? Seems a bit off really


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> There are no 'supposed' rules, lady - there are however well established ACTUAL ROOLZ
> 
> First, buy a chip pan and some lard, then sit in front of the telly peeling proper spuds into an old newspaper. cut the chips how you like them (you could do 'fries', I suppose ), heat the lard til it sizzles when you spit in it, then fry the chips - double dip is best.  Then fry the eggs in lard also, for maximum Northern heart-attack-on-a-plate, and serve on a heated plate, with a plate full of buttered white bread
> 
> fuck - am starving now - and this ^ is the actual method used when I was a kid.  how I stayed thin I don't know




Ah. Well now. I must say that _does _sound a lot better than anaemic and soggy old oven chips which is what I thought you were going to say 

I can't do it though! I don't have the fixin's! Or the makin's! I do have a pound though


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah. Well now. I must say that _does _sound a lot better than anaemic and soggy old oven chips which is what I thought you were going to say
> 
> I can't do it though! I don't have the fixin's! Or the makin's! I do have a pound though



Can you get a big ole spud with a quid?  You could just do it like wedges, only chip-shaped


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

*eye wateringly vinegary* *NOM!*


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)




----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

2 minutes!


----------



## Lea (May 26, 2010)

Going for team dinner this evening so won't leave the office until late.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

Lea said:


> Going for team dinner this evening so won't leave the office until late.



how regimental


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Lea said:


> Going for team dinner this evening so won't leave the office until late.



Chips?


----------



## Lea (May 26, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chips?



No chips for me. I'm on a diet as you can see from the Weightloss thread. We're going to a pub/restaurant in Camden called the Engineer. Will probably have fish but no chips.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

I'm buying fries right the precise cunting second


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2010)

Wednesday is chip day then?


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this just what your gig is like or are you labouring under some crisis? Seems a bit off really



Someone called in sick today, basically.  I will get a day off in lieu, but it's not until July.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

Morning.

Agency asked if they could put me forward for something which is £2 ph less than I'm not managing on now 

God, I need that mag gig 

As for the drag - sick of it, can't be asked. Oh god


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Morning! Fingers crossed for the mad gig 5t3IIa.

I've been up since early ... doing exemplary things for packed lunch
 such as ham & cheese sandwiches, jersey royal potato salad, mixed salad and peaches with blueberries.

Feeling a bit sleepy now though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

Packed lunch? Where ya going? What yer doing?

In other news;

http://whatthefuckshouldimakefordinner.com/index.php


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Packed lunch is for button. I'm having some for breakfast. 

Yer egg & chips looks good ... was that from last night?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

Yup! It's to enrage Soj as the chips are wrong


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Chips should never be underneath egg tbf.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

I will leave you people to argue about that.

It was shit tbh. The chips (fries) from the shop got cold while I was washing up the frying pan and sorting out the eggs


----------



## the button (May 27, 2010)

No HP, I note with some concern. Although that's probably under the egg too .


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

They're not chip shop chips are they? *peers*


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

Chicken Shop chips 

Burger sauce 

I fucked it up, I know


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Burger sauce ??? Made from real burgers ??? 

>>>  <<<


----------



## the button (May 27, 2010)

cesare said:


> Burger sauce ??? Made from real burgers ???
> 
> >>>  <<<


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

BEAT ME TO IT


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

There's a few burgher facepalms going on there


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Burgher facepalms:


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

Late late late but not badly so. 

The burger/chip/sauce/egg/combo/smackdown is gonna rage isn't it?


----------



## Lea (May 27, 2010)

Morning all. 

Half day for me today. Flying off to Madrid this afternoon for a long weekend to visit a friend.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 27, 2010)

We have family in Madrid - nice place. 

Last day for me today! Off to Wales this w/end.
Back on Monday for a major piss up in a Brazilian BBQ.
Really, really looking forward to a Brazilian BBQ...


----------



## Lea (May 27, 2010)

Morning Masahiko! 

Yes, Madrid is a nice place. Visiting a good friend there. She's French born Chinese but is now living in Spain. She speaks like 5 languages fluently including French, English, Spanish, Manadarin and Cantonese. Really looking forward to seeing her. Not seen her since last year. 

Enjoy your weekend in Wales and your Brazilian BBQ. What is a Brazilian BBQ BTW?


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yup! It's to enrage Soj as the chips are wrong





5t3IIa said:


> It was shit tbh. The chips (fries) from the shop got cold while I was washing up the frying pan and sorting out the eggs



Haha - that's funny. You set out to enrage me, and just ended up with a shite tea   Serves ya fucking right 



100% masahiko said:


> Last day for me today! Off to Wales this w/end.
> Back on Monday for a major piss up in a Brazilian BBQ.
> Really, really looking forward to a Brazilian BBQ...


oooo have big fun chuck!

In other news, MORNING cuntmeisters!  Sunny day here up North, well, in between the huge dark grey clouds it is anyhow.  Is Thursday woohoo! Friday Eve!


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

hullo


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

I only remembered that it was a bank holiday weekend this morning


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

today is my Friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Haha - that's funny. You set out to enrage me, and just ended up with a shite tea   Serves ya fucking right



Oh, you might win this round but I will get you when you least expect it


----------



## Stig (May 27, 2010)

cesare said:


> I only remembered that it was a bank holiday weekend this morning



Heh - rich has been going on about me making him have loads of time off work this weekend to go to yet another festival just after the last one. 

Then yesterday he said 'you didn't tell me it was a bank holiday! 

How am I supposed to know? I'm the unemployed.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

If anyone is ordering stationery


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Ooo Stig, another festival  Hope the weather holds out for you.

Bee; I saw that!


----------



## Stig (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, you might win this round but I will get you when you least expect it



Chinese takeaway for proper chips, if there are no actual proper chippies available. Fat chips sprinkled with msg.


----------



## Stig (May 27, 2010)

cesare said:


> Ooo Stig, another festival  Hope the weather holds out for you.
> 
> Bee; I saw that!



It's going to piss down and be 3 degrees c.

It's ok, it's in barns, and we have two duvets, arctic hoodies and loads of booze.


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Stig said:


> It's going to piss down and be 3 degrees c.
> 
> It's ok, it's in barns, and we have two duvets, arctic hoodies and loads of booze.



Really? Oh no 

Barns is good though ...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

Stig said:


> Heh - rich has been going on about me making him have loads of time off work this weekend to go to yet another festival just after the last one.


Another one 



cesare said:


> Bee; I saw that!


saw what?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 27, 2010)

Lea said:


> Enjoy your weekend in Wales and your Brazilian BBQ. What is a Brazilian BBQ BTW?



Lots of grilled meats. Brazilian smoked stews. etc.
It's like a fancy BBQ. I wanted to have it at me fav restaurant but it's gonna be in Islington. Really don't like Islington... Too many idiots with shades, scooters and cardigans wrapped around their shoulders


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> saw what?



That you're on a countdown to an even longer weekend


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

morning all, feel absolutely gash, too much booze, overslept, now on fried egg sarnie and black coffee, 2 meetings and today is my friday thank goodness, please stop talking about bbq meat cos its making me feel sick...


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2010)

Mornin Paulie - gash - great word.  Word of the day I reckon 

Stig - which one?


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Poor Pauleeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, feel absolutely *gash*, too much booze, overslept, now on fried egg sarnie and black coffee, 2 meetings and today is my friday thank goodness, please stop talking about bbq meat cos its making me feel sick...



my fav word of the week.
juicy...


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> please stop talking about bbq meat cos its making me feel sick...



Red rag to a bull right there ^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

i've come over all hot and bothered now....they put 2 eggs in my sarnie?!


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've come over all hot and bothered now....they put 2 eggs in my sarnie?!



Maybe it was a double yolk?

Anyhow, the yolk's on you etc


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

Is it too soon for the Bacon Mug filled with cheddar cheese?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

cesare said:


> That you're on a countdown to an even longer weekend


 I've got a lot of work to do tonight though, and set up  my computer... meeting went on longer than I thought last night 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've come over all hot and bothered now....they put 2 eggs in my sarnie?!


result... think of it as a freebie


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've got a lot of work to do tonight though, and set up  my computer... meeting went on longer than I thought last night



Is it not set up yet? 


I really want a new computer.
I don't need a new computer but really want one.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

you can stick your bacon mug where the sun don't shine sunshine


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is it not set up yet?
> 
> 
> I really want a new computer.
> I don't need a new computer but really want one.


I've not had time 

It's been a long time coming, my laptop hasn't turned on at all this year.... need to try tonight though and see if I can get some fonts of there


----------



## Stig (May 27, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin Paulie - gash - great word.  Word of the day I reckon
> 
> Stig - which one?



Off the Tracks, rouns the corner from Castle Donnington.

Very civilised, it's got brick shitters with radiators in and 40 types of beer.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

Stig said:


> Very civilised, it's got brick shitters with radiators in and 40 types of beer.



Sold


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2010)

Stig said:


> Off the Tracks, rouns the corner from Castle Donnington.
> 
> Very civilised, it's got brick shitters with radiators in and 40 types of beer.



Ahhh yes, I remember you on about it...I was talking to a few people about it over the course of Bearded as well, who were going.  Think I might pop along next year 

The brick shitters with radiators in kinda swung it for me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

Morning, been to the dentist so I am a bit late to the drag - rather a subdued office here as I we have just lost a major source of revenue


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> rather a subdued office here as I we have just lost a major source of revenue



Not good babes 

We have learned to count on nobody as a major source of revenue. When the big ones go the hole can be hard to fill. 

Does Newbie take the blame for this?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

How are the legs today missus?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

Fine thanks


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

That's not good QoG ... best never to let one or two clients become major source of revenue eh. There's a couple of small businesses I know that have gone under because of that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not good babes
> 
> We have learned to count on nobody as a major source of revenue. When the big ones go the hole can be hard to fill.
> 
> *Does Newbie take the blame for this*?



 Tempting but no.

Things like this do happen in the area I work, we have lost stuff before but this one is a bit stinging. 

The galling thing is we do have the potential to replace the lost income but it is just not available at the moment.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

cesare said:


> That's not good QoG ... *best never to let one or two clients become major source of revenue eh*. There's a couple of small businesses I know that have gone under because of that



Unfortunately because of the area and nature of work I do that sort of thing is inevitable and there is little we can do about it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> How are the legs today missus?



A bit wobbly still but much better thanks. I have managed without my stick so far - though do have it just in case. Or if I see an interesting leaf and need to poke it!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

so how was the thorpe park day out then queenie?


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Unfortunately because of the area and nature of work I do that sort of thing is inevitable and there is little we can do about it



Ah 

Well, at least your legs are a bit better today, that's good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so how was the thorpe park day out then queenie?



Fantastic !! Got soaking wet on the Tidal Wave - twice! - and won a stuffed toy Wario from a grabbing machine!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2010)

woot woot! telephone call of epic jobness to arrange an interview scheduled for 2pm

s'only a minor cleaning role but it's more than the dole and I can save cash for Alton Towers


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Good luck Dotty!


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

Rain


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A bit wobbly still but much better thanks. I have managed without my stick so far - though do have it just in case. Or if I see an interesting leaf and need to poke it!


Good news 



DotCommunist said:


> woot woot! telephone call of epic jobness to arrange an interview scheduled for 2pm
> 
> s'only a minor cleaning role but it's more than the dole and I can save cash for Alton Towers


...and more good news


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

On the subject of weather the Padawan Learner was speaking to his sister in Delhi earlier and the temperature there is 48 degrees.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

g'luck with tinterview dottie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> woot woot! telephone call of epic jobness to arrange an interview scheduled for 2pm
> 
> s'only a minor cleaning role but it's more than the dole and I can save cash for Alton Towers



Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> woot woot! telephone call of epic jobness to arrange an interview scheduled for 2pm



Got your shirt ironed then?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 27, 2010)

The starch from the 99p store is good.


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2010)

Day two of four and tired already.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Got your shirt ironed then?



I keep it in a state of ironed readiness anyway. Don't wear it except for interviews.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I keep it in a state of ironed readiness anyway. Don't wear it except for interviews.



If you don't get the job do you charge by the hour for ironing?


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Interviewing crossing fingers thing going on!

I'm now roasting the chicken that I got the butcher to joint for me yesterday. I keep nibbling that potato salad mmm


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2010)

Good luck dotty m'dear - fucking give it to them 

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today queeny 

I got sidetracked whilst trying to pay purchase invoices, by channel4food veggie recipes...have now printed out about 20 of the fuckers and put them in a folder


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

Break a leg DotC  I think I tried to post that on your FB but it failed or maybe it didn't 

*Speaking of FB, Badgers*


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Speaking of FB, Badgers*



Maybe


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Maybe


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>



Multi-tasking is my skillz yeah?


----------



## pengaleng (May 27, 2010)

just woken up, still ill as fuck, worser than yesterdays  ffs!!


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> just woken up, still ill as fuck, worser than yesterdays  ffs!!



Oh no  Hope you're proper dosed up.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Multi-tasking is my skillz yeah?


This still makes no sense to me 

In other news, I squeezed onto the course... for the next 4 weeks I'll be part-time stoodent


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

Congrats Bee!

Mmm my roast chicken salad was lush.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

I forgot lunch!  

BRB


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

too busy posting your boobs


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> too busy posting your boobs



where?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> where?



Still on my clipboard


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

I was just about to post a link with _how big is your screen? _ 

It's because I'm jealous stells


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Still on my clipboard



Fuckin; Hell!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

They're not that big! They just look it! Ffs!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> They're not that big! They just look it! Ffs!



Prove it!

More pics!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Prove it!
> 
> More pics!!!!!



You post a pic! I know what everyone else on this thread looks like


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

yeah


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 27, 2010)

But I don't have nice tits...

yeah


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

Post a pic of your kebab then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> But I don't have nice tits...
> 
> yeah



We won't known until we see them!



5t3IIa said:


> Post a pic of your kebab then?



I second this


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 27, 2010)

This is the only pic I have of me tits.
Will post the kebab when I get a camera phone...

Me tits...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> This is the only pic I have of me tits.
> Will post the kebab when I get a camera phone...
> 
> Me tits...



Oh...hello *fans self...fans self more*


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2010)

Fuck yeah! looks like there's two sites to cover so I can earn good wedge  interview tommorow!


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

What has been happening around here? 
I only popped to the bank.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

ooooh 

now we need a better pic of your tatt please


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

Hell-o! Move out of the way badgers, you're old news


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Fuck yeah! looks like there's two sites to cover so I can earn good wedge  interview tommorow!



I thought the interview was at 14.00 today? Is tomorrow a second interview?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

I will just go and work then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I will just go and work then



You could always post a pic of your man-chest. 

In fact we could have a man-chest off !*wanders away to see where paulieT and DottyC haf gone *


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2010)

cesare said:


> I thought the interview was at 14.00 today? Is tomorrow a second interview?



2 oclock was the telephone convo (had to call him myself at around 3  )

Give the man his due he is back from sickness and juggling. He's in Kettering tomorrow and says to call him to arrange a meet to get CV, Passport details etc if he hasn't got back to me by five thirty.

Two local banks, 20 mins walk away into town and 5 minutes distance between the two. Fucking sweet.


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> 2 oclock was the telephone convo (had to call him myself at around 3  )
> 
> Give the man his due he is back from sickness and juggling. He's in Kettering tomorrow and says to call him to arrange a meet to get CV, Passport details etc if he hasn't got back to me by five thirty.
> 
> Two local banks, 20 mins walk away into town and 5 minutes distance between the two. Fucking sweet.



So it sounds pretty much in the bag then? That's brilliant news!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> 2 oclock was the telephone convo (had to call him myself at around 3  )
> 
> Give the man his due he is back from sickness and juggling. He's in Kettering tomorrow and says to call him to arrange a meet to get CV, Passport details etc if he hasn't got back to me by five thirty.
> 
> Two local banks, 20 mins walk away into town and 5 minutes distance between the two. Fucking sweet.



That sounds great! Hope it works out


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Two local banks, 20 mins walk away into town and 5 minutes distance between the two. Fucking sweet.



Plans, alarms, vans, masks, job done....


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2010)

cesare said:


> So it sounds pretty much in the bag then? That's brilliant news!



Well there has been no direct 'jobs yours' but I've done these jobs for years on and off- you turn up with the paperwork and they sign you up. It's to do with the massive staff turnover and the need to fill the position ASAP, and of course how simple the work is. If onerous, it is rote tasks. Most area manager sorts have far to big a workload. Someone rocking up with my experience is getting the job without any lengthly process of interview  

The asking me to bring documents is a dead giveaway- they don't waste time with that when they don't intend to employ you straight off. I smell a shoe-in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Well there has been no direct 'jobs yours' but I've done these jobs for years on and off- you turn up with the paperwork and they sign you up. It's to do with the massive staff turnover and the need to fill the position ASAP, and of course how simple the work is. If onerous, it is rote tasks. Most area manager sorts have far to big a workload. Someone rocking up with my experience is getting the job without any lengthly process of interview
> 
> The asking me to bring documents is a dead giveaway- they don't waste time with that when they don't intend to employ you straight off. I smell a shoe-in.



I don't want to smell your shoes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't want to smell your shoes



I do


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

I am on the fence regarding the shoes


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I do



He's got trenchfoot! He's got rotten nasty old _flakey_ clods!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> He's got trenchfoot! He's got rotten nasty old _flakey_ clods!





Actually I find feet a big turn off - no toe sucking or foot arse or whatever for me!


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Well there has been no direct 'jobs yours' but I've done these jobs for years on and off- you turn up with the paperwork and they sign you up. It's to do with the massive staff turnover and the need to fill the position ASAP, and of course how simple the work is. If onerous, it is rote tasks. Most area manager sorts have far to big a workload. Someone rocking up with my experience is getting the job without any lengthly process of interview
> 
> The asking me to bring documents is a dead giveaway- they don't waste time with that when they don't intend to employ you straight off. I smell a shoe-in.



That sounds great! I soooo hope it works out!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Actually I find feet a big turn off - no toe sucking or foot arse or whatever for me!



Foot arse?! What's that?!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

24,000 posts!? Hooray!!! 

(I think )

Fingers and toes crossed for you dottie


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

You have won


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

do i get a prize?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> He's got trenchfoot! He's got rotten nasty old _flakey_ clods!



on the mend. The other day in the bath I pulled off a sheet of dead skin big enough to feet a family of four


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> do i get a prize?



Yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Foot arse?! What's that?!



Google it 

It comes from a long story about a friend looking up some 'niche' porn at work a few years ago and his boss coming along and assuming that "Foot Arse" meant that said friend was an Arsenal supporting football fan..for the few seconds before the site opened on the screen in front of them!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> do i get a prize?





We will say nice things about your tits!

Now post!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> We will say nice things about your tits!
> 
> Now post!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Google it
> 
> It comes from a long story about a friend looking up some 'niche' porn at work a few years ago and his boss coming along and assuming that "Foot Arse" meant that said friend was an Arsenal supporting football fan..for the few seconds before the site opened on the screen in front of them!



No! I'm at work!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No! I'm at work!



Tbh I don't actually know but I think this site was ladies in and out of stilletto heels pushing them in and around a gents ring piece.


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

My kilner jars arrived earlier, so now my flours are (mostly) stored properly. They are big ones (1.5L) and very cheap on amazon atm, if anyone's looking.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tbh I don't actually know but I think this site was ladies in and out of stilletto heels pushing them in and around a gents ring piece.



Well, golly.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> We will say nice things about your tits!
> 
> Now post!


how about a bit of leg instead?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

Nope. Tits.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> how about a bit of leg instead?



 That is such a great tattoo


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

He's got tatts on his titts too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Nope. Tits.


Tum with added pubes?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Tum with added pubes?



I've just spilt water down myself. Deliberately 

Very nice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

wet t-shirt compo in the offing


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiits!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiits!


i'm too embarassed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wet t-shirt compo in the offing





After seeing Mr. QofG's take his t-shirt off and then doing the same two young blokes on Tidal Wave asked if I was going to take my top off! Cheeky little things


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm too embarassed



Oh _no_. I recognise attention whoring when I see it, Paul. Oh no! I couldn't _possibly_! Teehee! _Persuade me_! Teehee!


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2010)

Nice tat paulie


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

__~


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

13 mins...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 27, 2010)

rights kids, am off before stella persuades me to post rude pics, in brussels until monday for jazz marathon, see you later cunts, be good


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2010)

Tara for now, you big tattoed cunt you *waves*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2010)

I was going to say h_ave some pate_, but you're veggie aren't you Paulie?   have a good weekend.

and the rest of you cunts... back in the drag on Tues


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2010)

*unintelligable gabbling and drooling noises and monkey actions*

Sooo bored! Got arse ache I'm that bored!


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> After seeing Mr. QofG's take his t-shirt off and then doing the same two young blokes on Tidal Wave asked if I was going to take my top off! Cheeky little things



Did you say to them 'OOOOoooo young MAN!'


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2010)

Am trying to decide whether to have a party on the 12th June to celebrate major birthday action.  Is it too late notice for people do you think?


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2010)

Give over Ms T - all the best parties are thrown at a moment's notice!


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2010)

Off to Claphams soons


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Give over Ms T - all the best parties are thrown at a moment's notice!



Will be gutting if noone can make it though.  Plus it's the night of England's first World Cup match.


----------



## cesare (May 27, 2010)

I've got 4 close family/friends' birthdays in June, and one of those is a 50th


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2010)

Slack-draggers still in bed. Me up and about to put on the Arour of Success. And the Shoes of Win.

Milks off so no tea, just OJ


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

Freeday morning!!! 
Long live the long weekend  

Surprise free live music tonight in Brixton. Then probably a fairly early night to recharge for the three day weekend. Plenty to do at w*rk today which I hope eases the drag somewhat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

Omg don't feel well at all. Went out on the strand with lovely urban then maryleBONE for best mates colleagues leaving do. I was that drunk woman on the tube you're worried might barf


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Omg don't feel well at all. Went out on the strand with lovely urban then maryleBONE for best mates colleagues leaving do. I was that drunk woman on the tube you're worried might barf



Shameful shit Stella  

Battle through the day girl, you know you can make it out the other side!


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

Wakey Wakey Draggers, some of us are already grafting here!! 

Well, when I say 'grafting' I mean watching the F1 first practise in Turkey on the BBC


----------



## cesare (May 28, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 28, 2010)

excitement is rising, rolls being made, bags packed, bruxelles here we come!!!


----------



## cesare (May 28, 2010)

Exciting day ahead for Dotty and Paulie!


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

Coffee and time for w*rk


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Coffee and time for w*rk



Did you get my textual communication? I was/am still drunk I think


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2010)

*dances into thread*

WafuckingHEY!!!! Friday AND a bank holiday weekend!  Happy Freeday everyone 




Ms T said:


> Plus it's the night of England's first World Cup match.


Ah - now that _does_ put a different slant on it.  I'd not bother then!



5t3IIa said:


> Omg don't feel well at all. Went out on the strand with lovely urban then maryleBONE for best mates colleagues leaving do. I was that drunk woman on the tube you're worried might barf


Poor stells - at least it's Freeday though!  Go and get a fried egg butty doused in brown sauce and have a pint cuppa tea - you'll be sorted in no time lass


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you get my textual communication? I was/am still drunk I think



Oh, only just seens this


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *dances into thread*
> 
> WafuckingHEY!!!! Friday AND a bank holiday weekend!  Happy Freeday everyone
> 
> ...



MOrning! Woo! *holds head*

The Marylebone thing was a _networking event_ really. My best mate turned me on to that job I was talking about and I've met a few of his colleagues before, including the editor who remebered me! Then I got drunk(er) and then walked to tube with a few people and they were all saying 'Oh god, last year's girl was dreadful! All wet and weedy and we really need bossy people _like you_ to keep it all on track'. Now bear in mind I'd known these people for, basically, an hour in the bar and the length of Marylebone High Street so you can imagine how pissed we were  Hopefully at least one of my  gibbering victims  is in a position to swing that gig my way or this is a waste of a hangover


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> we really need bossy people _like you_ ...or this is a waste of a hangover



  I like yer style 

Good luck!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I like yer style
> 
> Good luck!



Cheers  I was quite pleased with it tbh. They are a hard drinking bunch so I was pretty much a lot less drunk than them so I think it went OK.

It's a job where I can wear jeans and flip flops all day, you know? Not like this corporate PA-ing nonsense where I need a 'work wardrobe' You know what I mean?

_Want _


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

Happy news  

I am tasked with buying five (one for me) new PC's and a couple of scanners for the office today. 
This also means I may be able to take one of the old ones home I think. 
So, what to buy on a budget of about £2000-£2500?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

Fuck knows, matey boy. This is not the thread for difficult decisions, you know?


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

Sarnie then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

I should think so, yeah.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

Ham, chicken and mayo OR ham, cheese and mayo?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

If I ate that shit I'd deffo go for first one but maybe delay pleasures til later and have shitty sarnie first?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2010)

Morning 

End of a busy couple of days filling in pointless questionnaires, so hopefully normal dragging can commence


----------



## fogbat (May 28, 2010)

Eating meat doesn't count while you're hungover, Stella. You should be fine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

Don't!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2010)

Yo peeps ...err...run out of things to say now. Sorry!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yo peeps ...err...run out of things to say now. Sorry!



Wtf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Wtf



I was trying to think of something amusing or erudite that would set the tone for Friday dragging....but I couldn't. So gave up


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was trying to think of something amusing or erudite that would set the tone for Friday dragging....but I couldn't. So gave up



This is not the place for amusing erudition! Or at least I didn't think it was  God, I hope not.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

Friday Kitteh!!!


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Cheers  I was quite pleased with it tbh. They are a hard drinking bunch so I was pretty much a lot less drunk than them so I think it went OK.
> 
> It's a job where I can wear jeans and flip flops all day, you know? Not like this corporate PA-ing nonsense where I need a 'work wardrobe' You know what I mean?
> 
> _Want _



Sounds fab!

I used to work in a dental lab in reception years ago and the 'wardrobe' was extremely relaxed there.  jeans and scruffy shit day in day out - was ace.  pity the boss was such a gobshite


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Sounds fab!
> 
> I used to work in a dental lab in reception years ago and the 'wardrobe' was extremely relaxed there.  jeans and scruffy shit day in day out - was ace.  pity the boss was such a gobshite



White shoes though?


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> White shoes though?



Nah - I didn't make the crowns, was just in reception (mainly reading and playing my harmonica - funny how the boss didn't like that ), so didn't have to wear a tunic or shite 

Was an ace laugh though - we were all late teens/early 20s, and it was party fucking central, out all the time getting wasted, having water balloon fights in the lab, extremely badly-behaved xmas dos (people running down food-laden tables pretending to be Hartley Hare, lads lined up at the bar with their dicks out on the posh chairs hehe) - eeee happy days


----------



## the button (May 28, 2010)

Today, I am "tasked" with creating a PowerPoint presentation on what it is that I actually do. 



> Piss about on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

Make it spin round!


----------



## cesare (May 28, 2010)

Make it fill in a passport application!


----------



## the button (May 28, 2010)

Ah well. Can't hang around on here all day.

*scarpers*


----------



## cesare (May 28, 2010)

*chinese burn*


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

There is a guy who owes us money and I just found out he is chairman of a cricket club. 
All the rest of the Committee Members are listed on the club website with their email addresses too. 
What to do, what to do?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2010)

JOB! I has one! Tuesday start!

25-30 hours dependent on whim! In thy face god!


----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> It's a job where I can wear jeans and flip flops all day, you know? Not like this corporate PA-ing nonsense where I need a 'work wardrobe' You know what I mean?
> 
> _Want _




I could wear jeans and flip flops for work if I wanted - they're a scruffy bunch here on the whole - but I like getting a bit dressed up for work tbh.  Never wear suits and stuff though.


----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> JOB! I has one! Tuesday start!
> 
> 25-30 hours dependent on whim! In thy face god!



Wahey!  Great news.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> JOB! I has one! Tuesday start!
> 
> 25-30 hours dependent on whim! In thy face god!



Fantastic! Well done


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> JOB! I has one! Tuesday start!
> 
> 25-30 hours dependent on whim! In thy face god!



Fucking nice one dotty!!!  You know what you have to do now don't you?  That's right - get fucking shedded on quality cider


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2010)

waaaay ahead of you soj


----------



## cesare (May 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> JOB! I has one! Tuesday start!
> 
> 25-30 hours dependent on whim! In thy face god!



YES!!!!

Congrats! 

yay ... you gotta celebrate now, this weekend!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2010)

Interview was at nine, bloke turned up at 10.15 lol. I can already see that this guy is going to be a hands off manager only on your case if the client moans. All keyholder positions with semi-flexible hours. 3 banks to clean either between 6-9 am or 5-9 evening. Up to me what order and times I do them in so long as the job is done. I have those cunts from my benefit 4th stage 'providers' ringing at 4 o'clock and shall take great pleasure in politely telling them that they are no longer required. AND it wasn't a job they forwarded. I got it off my own back without thier hinderance help.

Looking forward to that conversation


----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2010)

Any reason you can't get a job cleaning private homes on the side?  Usually better paid, better hours and cash in hand.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> JOB! I has one! Tuesday start!
> 
> 25-30 hours dependent on whim! In thy face god!


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Any reason you can't get a job cleaning private homes on the side?  Usually better paid, better hours and cash in hand.



PM on way Dotty


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2010)

I do thee odd clearance+clean with my brother for estate agents. On the Domestic Clean side I've found a lot of people really aren't to happy to have a young bloke doing the work. They want young foreign ladies or middle age ladies. A trust thing, I think.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

Lunchtime


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2010)

that was a good holiday, now I'm in my ancestral home in Bath for a few days


----------



## cesare (May 28, 2010)

You had lovely weather for it Marty!

I finished the chicken with salad for lunch. I'm now griddling a few asparaguses and while the griddle's hot will do some aubergine too so I can have babaganoush later.


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> waaaay ahead of you soj



Yeehaa!! 



DotCommunist said:


> Interview was at nine, bloke turned up at 10.15 lol. I can already see that this guy is going to be a hands off manager only on your case if the client moans. All keyholder positions with semi-flexible hours. 3 banks to clean either between 6-9 am or 5-9 evening. Up to me what order and times I do them in so long as the job is done. I have those cunts from my benefit 4th stage 'providers' ringing at 4 o'clock and shall take great pleasure in politely telling them that they are no longer required. AND it wasn't a job they forwarded. I got it off my own back without thier hinderance help.
> 
> Looking forward to that conversation



So hang on - cider already, some kinda 'exit interview' with gobshites at 4...hmmm...now you don't want to be swearing drunkenly and slurring at those nice people do you now m'dear?

Heh


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that was a good holiday, now I'm in my ancestral home in Bath for a few days



Still on holiday?

Still a cunt more like marty!   Hope it's all sunny n shit, like wot it is here


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Still on holiday?
> 
> Still a cunt more like marty!   Hope it's all sunny n shit, like wot it is here



it's the weekend ! back at work on Tuesday  Bath is bathed in sunshine


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it's the weekend ! back at work on Tuesday  Bath is bathed in sunshine



  enjoy the last few days m'dear!

2.5 hours to go now, and I am ragingly randy.  Just thought I'd say, like.  

Hey - good stage name that innit?  Raging Randy


----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> enjoy the last few days m'dear!
> 
> 2.5 hours to go now, and I am ragingly randy.  Just thought I'd say, like.
> 
> Hey - good stage name that innit?  Raging Randy



 Lock up your daughters!


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Lock up your daughters!



Hehe - yeh, actually, nipping out to the bank before didn't exactly help...half-clothed women EVERYWHERE! Nearly crashed twice


----------



## cesare (May 28, 2010)

I blinking hope this babaganoush is worth it ... I've had to properly clean mt lil George Foreman after doing those aubergines 

Got to and get some lemons now ...


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

Lunch over


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

You can knock it,
You can rock it,
You can go to Timbuktu,
But you'll never find a Nessy in the zoo!
You may see an Anaconda, or Giraffe and Kangaroo,
But you'll never see a Nessy in a zoo!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You can knock it,
> You can rock it,
> You can go to Timbuktu,
> But you'll never find a Nessy in the zoo!
> ...








You can tell he is Nessy 'cos he is wearing a tam o shanter


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hehe - yeh, actually, nipping out to the bank before didn't exactly help...half-clothed women EVERYWHERE! Nearly crashed twice



 You're a disgrace, woman.  

Were any of them wearing bodyperks, which are the new fashion accessory apparently. 

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/NEW-IN/Nipple-enhancers_481-3001821-BODYPERKS/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> You're a disgrace, woman.
> 
> Were any of them wearing bodyperks, which are the new fashion accessory apparently.
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/NEW-IN/Nipple-enhancers_481-3001821-BODYPERKS/



OMG Those can't be real


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2010)

Ms T said:


> You're a disgrace, woman.
> 
> Were any of them wearing bodyperks, which are the new fashion accessory apparently.
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/NEW-IN/Nipple-enhancers_481-3001821-BODYPERKS/



They could have been - hard to tell.  There was definitely some peanut smuggling going on, otherwise   Gawd...I do love summer frocks (on other women, obviously)


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> JOB! I has one! Tuesday start!
> 
> 25-30 hours dependent on whim! In thy face god!


Nice one 

This day off lark hasn't been so relaxing, but I've got a lot done. This is the first time I've sat down for more than 10mins all day. But, been to library, shops, hairdresser, done laundry, mopped floors, been waxed... I'm done thanks


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2010)

Oh and, afternoon ya cunts


----------



## cesare (May 28, 2010)

Ello Bee!

Only ½ an hour to go for most of yez.


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2010)

Howdy Bee ya big cunt!  I am really tempted to fuck off right now - the people I answer the phone for have all gone home, and who the fuck is gonna ring now, right?  Right?

It's only the last fucking 15 minutes

Sod it, I'm away 

Tara cunts!!!


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2010)

Bye bye winners


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2010)

No drag Monday!!!

So why am I up at half past six?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Late, hungover, tired, late, hungover, tired, late, hungover, tired.....

What day is this?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

FFS , I've been off ages, today is not a good day


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Should have left already. Just threw done a coffee and GOT to get going


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Should have left already. Just threw done a coffee and GOT to get going


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Late, hungover, tired, late, hungover, tired, late, hungover, tired.....
> 
> What day is this?


haha  haha


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Cheers PM  

Fuck it. It is tradition to be late after a long weekend or something? No hard work to do until half ten anyway.


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2010)

This is going to be a tough day in aqua-ville  

Got sunburnt yesterday (yes, the day with all of 5mins sunshine) and hardly slept last night with worrying about a meeting today. Which of course just means I'm more tired than I wanted to be for a meeting that I'm pretty sure I'm going to get bollocked in 

I'm trying to run a project and it's budget, only this is the first one I've run like this and I've fucked up one aspect of the finances (under charged something) and I think finance are going to really yell  Only I should have had someone from finance to help me with all this but they haven't been around so whilst I know it's my fault, the accountant hasn't been around to help enough and I feel that I haven't been supported enough which of course, in my tired state, means I'm probably going to cry 

fucks sake I don't need this shit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh dear, that sounds shit! Does also sound like you are expecting the worst though? Hopefully it won't be as bad as all that.


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2010)

that's what bees says too  out of £213k last financial year I've fucked up about £500 - which is small in comparison but fucking huge in reality 

I could cry already  ffs


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

aqua said:


> that's what bees says too  out of £213k last financial year I've fucked up about £500 - which is small in comparison but fucking huge in reality
> 
> I could cry already  ffs



Approx 0.25% error.
It is small, hang in there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh aqua  Cry now - get it out of your system before the meeting


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Desk
Coffee

How long till lunch then?


----------



## Lea (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Desk
> Coffee
> 
> How long till lunch then?



2 hours 35 mins to go before lunch!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Lea said:


> 2 hours 35 mins to go before lunch!



Whoop whoop  

Hope it does not rain though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

Cold, miserable, might rain, hungover, won pub quiz by cheating


----------



## Lea (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Whoop whoop
> 
> Hope it does not rain though



It's looking a bit grey here...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Cold, miserable, might rain, hungover, won pub quiz by cheating



iphone?


----------



## the button (Jun 1, 2010)

Morning, draggers.

Short week this week. [/brightside]


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2010)

Morning all 



Badgers said:


> Hope it does not rain though


It's already started here.  Making up for the decent bank holiday I suppose.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

stupid tenant has been arrested for assault


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> stupid tenant has been arrested for assault



Party girl?

Morning all - grey and rainy up North, but still quite warm.  Short week this week, plus leaving at 4 today to go and get a bollocking from the sadistic bitch of a hygienist for continuing to smoke


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> iphone?



+ google-fu 

In other, possibly less important news, I don't have a job! Have to sign-on today  x169bn


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Party girl?
> 
> Morning all - grey and rainy up North, but still quite warm.  Short week this week, plus leaving at 4 today to go and get a bollocking from the sadistic bitch of a hygienist for continuing to smoke



like it's 1999 baby

her latest trick is to shout *NOISE!!!!* at 3 in the morning to wake everyone up 

I always feel like a stupid kid when I go to the dentist


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

My mental neighbours just shout at each other, thank god. If they were into their music then I would be a right complainer. The shouting is often quite amusing


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

I went to the zoo for my brithday and saw otters  They stand on the rocks in a row and meow really loudly like they are _starving _but they are just being cheeky.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Otters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Otters



Good work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

Only me, the boss and the newbie in today so there may be blood and violence


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> like it's 1999 baby
> 
> her latest trick is to shout *NOISE!!!!* at 3 in the morning to wake everyone up



That is quite funny though, especially since I don't live anywhere near her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

Poor Qoths. BUT THINK YOURSELF LUCKY YOU HAS A BLOODY JOB!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor Qoths. BUT THINK YOURSELF LUCKY YOU HAS A BLOODY JOB!



Very true


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2010)

morning all, feeling suprisingly chipper this morning, avoided the rain on cycling in, 2 coffees down the hatch, no meetings today, just catching up with things.

some pics from brussels jazz fest if you're interested. no otters i'm afraid tho.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Very true



Sorry, I didn't mean it. It's annoying when people say that but tbh I'm getting a bit pissed off now!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, feeling suprisingly chipper this morning, avoided the rain on cycling in, 2 coffees down the hatch, no meetings today, just catching up with things.
> 
> some pics from brussels jazz fest if you're interested. no otters i'm afraid tho.



 pics. Did you sample plenty of lush Belgian beers? And frites!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> pics. Did you sample plenty of lush Belgian beers? And frites!


Sampled quite a few brewskis, yes. I think i managed to try Leffe Brun, Grimbergen Brun, Westmalle Triple, Duvel, Maes, Kriek, Hoegarden (Blonde and Rose), and Jupital.

Only had one lot of frites and one gaufre tho, too busy being jazzy see


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Sampled quite a few brewskis, yes. I think i managed to try Leffe Brun, Grimbergen Brun, Westmalle Triple, Duvel, Maes, Kriek, Hoegarden (Blonde and Rose), and Jupital.
> 
> Only had one lot of frites and one *gaufre *tho, too busy being jazzy see



What is?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What is?









top yum


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> top yum



Waffle porn  Nommmmmmm!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Raining quite hard here
Wanted to go to town at lunch
Might stay here and moan about stuff instead


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2010)

meeting in t-17mins


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

aqua said:


> meeting in t-17mins



Hope its alright


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2010)

ouch.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> top yum



NOM! God, I love waffles but hate eating on the street so never have them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

My hands are cold


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

aqua said:


> meeting in t-17mins


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 1, 2010)

Good morning Mofos!

In shitty Reading today.
Fuckin' pissing down and cold.

Was a bit concerned on the tube with a gay-ish guy (he was French) who was carrying two crying pups. Can't be dealing with crying pups in the morning - work is depressing as it is...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Good morning Mofos!
> 
> In shitty Reading today.
> Fuckin' pissing down and cold.
> ...



Mr. QofG's is in Reading as well today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

Crying pups = whiney dog babies?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> In shitty Reading today





QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's is in Reading as well today



Trouble brewing ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Trouble brewing ^



He has just phoned me to say there is a disreputable looking chap wearing a really filthy heavy rock style denim outfit standing outside one of the pubs. I can only assume, well believe, it is Mr. 100% masahiko!


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2010)

Finance man didn't show for my meeting - that just about says everything about the support I get


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

(((Today)))

Tomorrow will be better aqua


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

aqua said:


> Finance man didn't show for my meeting - that just about says everything about the support I get



 (((aqua)))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

aqua said:


> Finance man didn't show for my meeting - that just about says everything about the support I get



Did it go OK or postponed?

Are _you_ going to say anything about the support that you're _not_ getting?


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2010)

Well the issue isn't going to go away is it  And until I hear from him I have no idea when the meeting will be now


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Did it go OK or postponed?
> 
> Are _you_ going to say anything about the support that you're _not_ getting?


Neither - it didn't happen and I've had no word from him

yes I've spoken to my manager about it, she is fully aware of how I feel


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

aqua said:


> Neither - it didn't happen and I've had no word from him
> 
> yes I've spoken to my manager about it, she is fully aware of how I feel



Has he got some issues or stress or is just useless? 

Hope your manager is understanding.


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2010)

I think he is very busy/stressed - he's in finance after all


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2010)

jesus I actually feel physically sick


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

aqua said:


> jesus I actually feel physically sick



This is not good


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

aqua said:


> jesus I actually feel physically sick



jeez, they sound a rum lot in your place - don't sweat it hun 

just had a complaint about a neighbour praying too loudly - and praying loudly all night 

god botherers


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Right, I am going for a HOTD and possibly a posh burger


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2010)

meeting rearranged for tomorrow at 9 - another night with no sleep awaits


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2010)

aqua said:


> meeting rearranged for tomorrow at 9 - another night with no sleep awaits


maybe you shouldn't turn up this time, taste of their own medicine etc etc?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Crying pups = whiney dog babies?



Yep...it was real disturbing and upsetting.
All the way from Brixton to Warren St.




			
				QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> He has just phoned me to say there is a disreputable looking chap wearing a really filthy heavy rock style denim outfit standing outside one of the pubs. I can only assume, well believe, it is Mr. 100% masahiko!



where in reading are you?
and what's there to eat? had to make do with gregs


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2010)

somehow I don't think that's going to help my situation - besides I really want to know how, if possible, I can sort this out


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2010)

aqua said:


> somehow I don't think that's going to help my situation - besides I really want to know how, if possible, I can sort this out


yep, fair enough really. if i were you (which i'm not), i would probably raise the non-meeting today and how annoying/upsetting it is to be blown out tomorrow though. maybe not at the start of the meeting (as they may apologise and provide decent reasons of course) but certainly at the end - it really fucks me off getting taken for granted by people like that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Yep...it was real disturbing and upsetting.
> All the way from Brixton to Warren St.
> 
> 
> ...



I am not in Reading, Mr. QofG's was, however rather bizarrely I am in Warren Street!!

Foodwise if you go through the big shopping centre - The Oracle - to the riverside then there are pizza places, Wagamamas, Nandos etc..


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nandos etc..



GTFO


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Right, I am going for a HOTD and possibly a posh burger



Just a chicken sandwich for lunch was it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> GTFO



Well I am not a fan (rather have KFC to be fair) but who knows if Mr 100% is!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2010)

It's not time to go home yet 


*sigh*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Just a chicken sandwich for lunch was it?





Yup, failed then


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well I am not a fan (rather have KFC to be fair) but who knows if Mr 100% is!!



http://www.boycottnandos.com/


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.boycottnandos.com/



Wicked!

A package just arrived for you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.boycottnandos.com/



I am quite speechless after that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Wicked!
> 
> A package just arrived for you.



Is it a chicken?!!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it a chicken?!!



I can't hear any clucking, no.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I can't hear any clucking, no.



Oh .....maybe it's just a very quiet one.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh .....maybe it's just a very quiet one.



I shall simulate the sound of corn being scattered and see if it moves.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I shall simulate the sound of corn being scattered and see if it moves.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


>



Na. Nothing. Not even a ruffle of a feather. 
Come to think of it, it looks much more DVD/book shaped anyway. 
Do you get chickens in that shape? Maybe its a book about chickens?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Wicked!
> 
> A package just arrived for you.



What???????????

Play.com?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 1, 2010)

Fleshlight?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 1, 2010)

Just got back from a piss.
What kind of sick fuck made a toilet with no walls or ventilation?
Disgusting fucks...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Just got back from a piss.
> What kind of sick fuck made a toilet with no walls or ventilation?
> Disgusting fucks...



Surely if it doesn't have any walls it would be quite well ventilated?


----------



## Lea (Jun 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Just got back from a piss.
> What kind of sick fuck made a toilet with no walls or ventilation?
> Disgusting fucks...



What do you mean no walls? You mean like a Chinese public toilet where there are no doors to the cubicles?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What???????????
> 
> Play.com?



Yes.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

Lea said:


> What do you mean no walls? You mean like a Chinese public toilet where there are no doors to the cubicles?



Oooh, what's the little grey box?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Lea said:


> What do you mean no walls? You mean like a Chinese public toilet where there are no doors to the cubicles?



Sounds like one massive gloryhole to me?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Yes.



Can you open it for me and give feedback please? 

Cheers cakesniffer x


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Look at this bunch of poofs!!!

Sickening


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Just got back from a piss.
> What kind of sick fuck made a toilet with no walls or ventilation?
> Disgusting fucks...



Mexicans do   well they did 20 odd years ago at Villahermosa bus station, I had the trots, rushed to the toilet, 8 cubicles, 4 facing 4, no doors on any of the fuckers - I even had to buy toilet paper ffs, in my condition (I even haggled ! and asked for me than the measley few sheets he offered me)


----------



## Lea (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Oooh, what's the little grey box?



Err not sure, is it the urinals?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2010)

Not long for me now!  Am closing this lil laptop down in 15 minutes baybeez!! then off to bitchfuck from hell


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can you open it for me and give feedback please?
> 
> Cheers cakesniffer x



Its a t-shirt with a hand holding chopsticks about to each a cheepy!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Surely if it doesn't have any walls it would be quite well ventilated?






			
				Lea said:
			
		

> What do you mean no walls? You mean like a Chinese public toilet where there are no doors to the cubicles?



Apologies...my anger got the better of me.
All walls, no windows and no ventilation was what I meant.




			
				marty21 said:
			
		

> Mexicans do  well they did 20 odd years ago at Villahermosa bus station, I had the trots, rushed to the toilet, 8 cubicles, 4 facing 4, no doors on any of the fuckers - I even had to buy toilet paper ffs, in my condition (I even haggled ! and asked for me than the measley few sheets he offered me)



I don't think I could go if other men were visible doing their number 2s


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> That is quite funny though, especially since I don't live anywhere near her



I do find her funny, despite all the aggro she has caused.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Apologies...my anger got the better of me.
> All walls, no windows and no ventilation was what I meant.
> 
> 
> ...



with the trots, you don't get to choose when you go


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> with the trots, you don't get to choose when you go



And, during the war....etc


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I don't think I could go if other men were visible doing their number 2s



Holiday in Delhi soon?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Its a t-shirt with a hand holding chopsticks about to each a cheepy!


I can't believe he ordered it!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I can't believe he ordered it!



he's a man of mystery


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> he's a man of mystery



International


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> International



playboy


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

The last of?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

WHY IS IT NOT 5pm OR LATER?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> The last of?



the swingers?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2010)

nearly there chaps!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the swingers?



No, king of.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> WHY IS IT NOT 5pm OR LATER?


I DON'T KNOW 

I'm scared I might fall asleep cycling home!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> No, king of.



the jungle ?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the jungle ?



Boogie?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Boogie?



don't blame it on the


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2010)

There is a thread for this you know


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> don't blame it on the



moolight


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> There is a thread for this you know



For what?
Marty always talks like this doesn't he?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Wiping out the human race? That's a great idea. That's great. But more of a long-term thing. I mean, first we have to focus on more immediate goals.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> For what?
> Marty always talks like this doesn't he?



I do , I think, blame it on the boogie


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2010)

Fuck it


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fuck it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

I want sleep now, plenty good sleeps


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Glad I don't have a coat


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a mac in a sac


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

I was going to trim my hedge this evening, but rain has stopped play


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG someone has made the most godawful smell in the gents toilets here. It had me gasping outside in the corridor so good knows what it must be like full on so to speak 

Poor ((((Men)))). It is toxic, really!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2010)

Right I am outta here - laters....auntyshaggers


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Fook offf then


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 1, 2010)

cunts


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Come on.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2010)

25 more fucking minutes


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

still here

wishing I could trim my hedge


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 25 more fucking minutes



You want trays tonight or shall I stash em?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 25 more fucking minutes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2010)

((((marty's hedge)))))


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ((((marty's hedge)))))



it's wild! normally my neighbour trims it, I keep forgetting to


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You want trays tonight or shall I stash em?


I'm going to struggle to get home tonight mate, so don't think I'll make it anywhere else.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm going to struggle to get home tonight mate, so don't think I'll make it anywhere else.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Home, sofa, omelette, sofa, sleep...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2010)

Productive day: signed on then met Mother for late lunch... after I'd already had an early lunch. Two lunches &


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Productive day: signed on then met Mother for late lunch... after I'd already had an early lunch. Two lunches &



how is your mum? better now?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Earlier to bed and a bit easier this morning. Meeting this afternoon so suiting and booting up  

Ah well, this is already Wednesday peeps (my Friday Eve) and looks like the sun will put in it's June debut. 

You up draggers?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2010)

induction for new job at 8 30. Two teas down and grim of eye.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm up! Good morning!

I was knackered and fell asleep last night whilst my porkchops were defrosting. So I'm cooking them now.

Good luck on your first day, Dotty.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Go DC, get out in the drag!!!

Right, shower time here


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2010)

I'mma out of here. Stay safe people, stay vigilant!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I'mma out of here. Stay safe people, stay vigilant!



Sah, yes SAH!!! 

Liking this sun thing today. James (Laid) on the headphones and a spring in my step at 8am. A good start to the day and hoping the park is dry for later....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/8?&search=london&itemsPerPage=10&region=uk&state=fo:B#fo:B

Woop woop woop ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> how is your mum? better now?



Yes! Absolutely fine! I'm a bit surprised, sorta. Dunno. THat was the first time I've seen her since The Ash Cloud Incident and she was on top form. Thanks for asking 

Awake at 7.30. Fresh Claim meeting at 2.20pm. Bah.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Morning Stells...
Good news on mother 

In other news Demon Hunter is free on the iPhone today. You can shoot stuff and things yeah x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 2, 2010)

Sun is out, coffee is on....conditions are perfect!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning Stells...
> Good news on mother
> 
> In other news Demon Hunter is free on the iPhone today. You can shoot stuff and things yeah x



Oh yes. Thanks for the email about that iThingy. I didn't fancy it 

Oh, update for Tube ap! ELL!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 2, 2010)

Cycle. Shower. Sausage baguette. Ice Tea.

Good start to the day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

I want a sausage baguette


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want a sausage baguette



Any butter?
Sauce?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

You know how with a sausage baguette the sausage and bread are _smushed_ together and black/brown flakes of sausage skin adhere to the bread in an oily cloud?

I miss that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2010)

Working at home. Bliss!  

Have had an industrial sized bowl of cornflakes now to prevaricate for a bit - la, la, la, la, lala, la


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2010)

Stood up  although it strikes me that the position is covered in 4 hour windows at each end of the day and we never mentioned AM or PM just '8.30'. Damn you gary answer your phone bitch. Honestly I am a punctual man living in a world of tardiness


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh god Dotty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Stood up  although it strikes me that the position is covered in 4 hour windows at each end of the day and we never mentioned AM or PM just '8.30'. Damn you gary answer your phone bitch. Honestly I am a punctual man living in a world of tardiness



 and


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

morning, lovely cycle ride in, didn't have no brekkie tho as no food, so straight into first coffee of the day


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You know how with a sausage baguette the sausage and bread are _smushed_ together and black/brown flakes of sausage skin adhere to the bread in an oily cloud?
> 
> I miss that



Have you given up meat?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Any butter?
> Sauce?


Little bit of butter, and have a hankering for brown sauce today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Have you given up meat?



Yeah. About 3 years ago. Had some nightmares about chickens and Gordon Ramsey


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god Dotty



looks like it was PM not AM

I could have laid in! Lovely walk into town past the old trees and the St Peters chapel in the sunshine though. So not a total loss. Although I have been laughed at. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> looks like it was PM not AM
> 
> I could have laid in! Lovely walk into town past the old trees and the St Peters chapel in the sunshine though. So not a total loss. Although I have been laughed at. Swings and roundabouts.





At least he knows you're keen


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

I is dressed smart today - up before the beak later


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I is dressed smart today - up before the beak later


why, what you done now?

in other news, silly boy with pants sticking out of jeans pulled a wheelie on his cycle on the pavement just now as i walked up the road for more coffee and croissant, and as he did so, his moby fell out of his pocket and smashed into pieces. i laughed as did other pedestrians. he went the same colour as his sticky-out red pants. aw bless.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want a sausage baguette



I had one yesterday, it was not bad at all  

You home tonight treacle, haz stuff for you


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why, what you done now?
> 
> in other news, silly boy with pants sticking out of jeans pulled a wheelie on his cycle on the pavement just now as i walked up the road for more coffee and croissant, and as he did so, his moby fell out of his pocket and smashed into pieces. i laughed as did other pedestrians. he went the same colour as his sticky-out red pants. aw bless.



I'm a witness - Housing case

lol @ sillyboy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

lol at silly pants boy 

Yup I'm in Badgers... doing homework and dreaming of sausage baguettes


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> lol at silly pants boy
> 
> Yup I'm in Badgers... doing homework and dreaming of *sausage baguettes *



I want one of those now, I will have one, it will be mine


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know where to get one round here 

You, all of you tempting me with sausage baguettes! If I swim tomorrow morning I'll get one from somewhere!


----------



## the button (Jun 2, 2010)

Morning, draggers. On my own in the office today, so might actually get some work done. Or then again....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

I still like sausage, like.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

My mate reckons he did this by being pissed on a bus and hipping into the back of a seat.







It was his _2 week old one_


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> My mate reckons he did this by being pissed on a bus and hipping into the back of a seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  is he insured? I managed to mangle a phone screen within a week of getting it - keys and coisn were the cause I think, insurance paid for a repalcement screen - then i cancelled the insurance


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is he insured? I managed to mangle a phone screen within a week of getting it - keys and coisn were the cause I think, insurance paid for a repalcement screen - then i cancelled the insurance



I think he is insured. This one was to replace his 'original' white one that he'd had for ages and dropped and had to hold it together to use  He was an early adopter


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am outta here - laters....*auntyshaggers*



 heh

morning all you feelthy auntyshaggers!  Woo - hygienist bitchfuck from hell didn't bollock me! In fact, she said I don't have to continue seeing her, am all new and improved   She did ask if I was still smoking, and I said 'err, in a word, yes', but she just smiled at me!  

la la la - am gonna smoke my fucking head off now, I have full licence


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Just popped out to get milk and pleased to report that Stupidly Fit Asian Girl Who Jogs In Lycra is back. 
It seems that she has put on a few pounds over the winter months. 

(((SFAGWJIL))))


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

That's why she's jogging


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> looks like it was PM not AM
> 
> I could have laid in! Lovely walk into town past the old trees and the St Peters chapel in the sunshine though. So not a total loss. Although I have been laughed at. Swings and roundabouts.


Haha - knobhead 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> in other news, silly boy with pants sticking out of jeans pulled a wheelie on his cycle on the pavement just now as i walked up the road for more coffee and croissant, and as he did so, his moby fell out of his pocket and smashed into pieces. i laughed as did other pedestrians. he went the same colour as his sticky-out red pants. aw bless.



Ace - stuff like that has me pissing myself laughing.  Fuck saving anyone else's face


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

So, I applied for two jobs last week that are the same as the job I got made redundant from in 200 and fucking 8 and no word yet. They would be _stupid_ to not even invite me for interview. Stupid stupid bastards.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

the button said:


> Morning, draggers. On my own in the office today, so might actually get some work done. Or then again....



Working in ya pants?


----------



## the button (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Working in ya pants?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh fuck, just had a 'team' talk and European office are striking a blank month in revenue...

Have to work


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Must be nearly sarnie time? 
Cheese and Marston Marmite to start me off today  



Still feel bad about upsetting Cheesypoof last night


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2010)

crikey i'm tired


----------



## the button (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still feel bad about upsetting Cheesypoof last night



She's gonna follow you around accusing you of following her around now.  Poor ole Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

the button said:


> She's gonna follow you around accusing you of following her around now.  Poor ole Badgers.



I normally liked this sort of caper but I think I am out of my depth here


----------



## the button (Jun 2, 2010)

In other news, I have two brand new baby pigeons on my balcony.  They were hatching when I got up this morning -- parent pigeon was disposing of the bits of shell.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I normally liked this sort of caper but I think I am out of my depth here



Dealing with mentals is difficult


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still feel bad about upsetting Cheesypoof last night


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10716457&postcount=113 

Do you really feel bad?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


>






hello!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> crikey i'm tired





Badgers said:


>



Innit?! Hello dolly m'dear - how the devil are ya?

In other news, I have just made an appointment for an advisor to come round and talk to me about re-training as a plumber. Always quite fancied it for a number of reasons, and it can't hurt to find out can it?

The teaching idea is putting the fear into me what with all the fucking govt cuts n that, so this could be the thing for me


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Dealing with mentals is difficult



My wife is fine, just a bit ditsy thank you 



BiddlyBee said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10716457&postcount=113
> 
> Do you really feel bad?



Well, bad is a strong word....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> hello!



Not seen you round these here parts for a while


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> In other news, I have just made an appointment for an advisor to come round and talk to me about re-training as a plumber. Always quite fancied it for a number of reasons, and it can't hurt to find out can it?
> 
> The teaching idea is putting the fear into me what with all the fucking govt cuts n that, so this could be the thing for me



Never regrets in life but I know some bloody rich plumbers/electricians/tradesmen. At the time it seemed like unsexy work but back then I thought that I would be an Oceanographer not this farcical career. 

You could be a plumber then *teach* plumbers?


----------



## the button (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Never regrets in life but I know some bloody rich plumbers/electricians/tradesmen. At the time it seemed like unsexy work



Not in some of the films I've seen.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

the button said:


> Not in some of the films I've seen.



Still a fan of German cinema?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Hmm got that in-trouble-at-school feeling 

Agency just rang asking me to call the woman I was covering for last week  I have sent her an email instead  I did not finish the CMT minutes I was supposed to so it might be that


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Never a good feeling Stells. 

Would a morning gin help?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Never a good feeling Stells.
> 
> Would a morning gin help?



Yes of course it would stupid! 

But I have my New Claim interview thngy at JC+ at 2.20


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Innit?! Hello dolly m'dear - how the devil are ya?
> 
> In other news, I have just made an appointment for an advisor to come round and talk to me about re-training as a plumber. Always quite fancied it for a number of reasons, and it can't hurt to find out can it?
> 
> The teaching idea is putting the fear into me what with all the fucking govt cuts n that, so this could be the thing for me



there's a whole career in porno movies 

'hello I'm your plumber, come to sort out your pipes'


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

Just had a nice soak in the bath


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Never regrets in life but I know some bloody rich plumbers/electricians/tradesmen. At the time it seemed like unsexy work but back then I thought that I would be an Oceanographer not this farcical career.
> 
> You could be a plumber then *teach* plumbers?





marty21 said:


> there's a whole career in porno movies
> 
> 'hello I'm your plumber, come to sort out your pipes'



Haha - the thought had never occurred to me.  Honest 

Have you seen the film Bound?


----------



## the button (Jun 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> there's a whole career in porno movies
> 
> 'hello I'm your plumber, come to sort out your pipes'



Plus we've all seen the cowboy pic, so we know what soj looks like with a 'tache.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> Just had a nice soak in the bath



POINH


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Haha - the thought had never occurred to me.  Honest
> 
> Have you seen the film Bound?



keep meaning to 

did see that thing on Anne Lister the other night, victorian lesbo romp, quite enjoyed it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Work woman says 'Oh, nothing urgent, will email in a bit'


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> POINH



?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

There may be trouble ahead!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> keep meaning to
> 
> did see that thing on Anne Lister the other night, victorian lesbo romp, quite enjoyed it



Put it on the top of your list marty - it's got some of the most erotic lesbian shag scenes ever.  Without being overtly graphic either! Rarrrr


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There may be trouble ahead!!!!



That's only likely to affect the likes of Dotty, and his cheapo cider, rather than us so*fist*icated cunts like


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Work woman says 'Oh, nothing urgent, will email in a bit'


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Put it on the top of your list marty - it's got some of the most erotic lesbian shag scenes ever.  Without being overtly graphic either! Rarrrr



I will


might have to watch it alone like


----------



## the button (Jun 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> That's only likely to affect the likes of Dotty, and his cheapo cider, rather than us so*fist*icated cunts like



Also, the story is not quite accurate when it says that Tesco is backing the "minimum price per unit" proposal. What Tesco want is a ban on selling booze below cost, not a minimum price per unit. Which -- if you're the biggest and most powerful retailer in the UK -- means that you can squeeze your suppliers and drive down the cost you pay, and still sell cheap booze to the customer.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

not long til lunch


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Gotta stroll out today in this sun


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

One meal for the rest of your life, choices are curry or pizza?


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> One meal for the rest of your life, choices are curry or pizza?



Curry.


----------



## the button (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> One meal for the rest of your life, choices are curry or pizza?









Dilemma solved.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

the button said:


> Dilemma solved.



Curry *OR* pizza 

This is not one of those 'cheese then beans then cheese' fence sitters fucking things


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> One meal for the rest of your life, choices are curry or pizza?



Curry

duh


----------



## the button (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Curry *OR* pizza



That's a curry pizza. It's not either/or, it's both/and. 



> This is not one of those 'cheese then beans then cheese' fence sitters fucking things



Only time will tell.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't decide so I will live on fresh air.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

deffo curry.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 2, 2010)

Curry is such a general term.
It can include spag bog, indian, chinese, thai, japanese, indo, west indian etc...

Anyway curry wins.

cos pizza is the ultimate slob man's food.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

curry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Curry is such a general term.
> It can include *spag bog*, indian, chinese, thai, japanese, indo, west indian etc...
> 
> Anyway curry wins.
> ...



whut


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

I reckon curry too. 
Love pizza but it can get boring faster than curry. 
What are we having then - http://khan-brixton.com/UserPages/starters.php

I think I am going for Lamb Shashlic, Tarka Dall, Bombay Aloo, two Roti, Cucumber Raita and Papadums


----------



## Lea (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> One meal for the rest of your life, choices are curry or pizza?



Curry. More choices than pizza.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Lea said:


> Curry. More choices than pizza.



Afternoon Lea, how are you? 

Do you think that the curry favouring draggers would be farting well?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> whut



Spag bog is technically a curry.

I still associate pizza to the those days of deep pan, eat as much as you like for £4.99. And at the end, all one taste is fat and grease. I know pizza has evolved and Pizza Express is packed out during most nights. But I still have a mental picture of a bloke in stained white vest, in front of his PC, beer in one hand wanking with the other, while ordering a pizza


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I still associate pizza to the those days of deep pan, eat as much as you like for £4.99. And at the end, all one taste is fat and grease. I know pizza has evolved and Pizza Express is packed out during most nights. But I still have a mental picture of a bloke in stained white vest, in front of his PC, beer in one hand wanking and ordering a pizza at the same time.



Did we used to houseshare back in the day?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Spag bog is technically a curry.
> 
> I still associate pizza to the those days of deep pan, eat as much as you like for £4.99. And at the end, all one taste is fat and grease. I know pizza has evolved and Pizza Express is packed out during most nights. But I still have a mental picture of a bloke in stained white vest, in front of his PC, beer in one hand wanking and ordering a pizza at the same time.



Noo, I meant 'Htf is spag bol like curry'?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Facebook keep emailing me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Facebook keep emailing me



 link?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Noo, I meant 'Htf is spag bol like curry'?



It's a *sauce*. Seasoned. Made of tomato....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh controversial!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Come on lunchtime, you are getting nearer and nearer


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2010)

by that logic I could do a white sauce with cheese and mushrooms and half a glass of white wine and some herbs and claim it to be a curry. Which it isn't


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

Yawn, stretch, hmmmmm. 
Must get on with some house work as there are people over for dinner tonight but I kinda get the feeling it will done in a rush closer to when the boys get home.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> by that logic I could do a white sauce with cheese and mushrooms and half a glass of white wine and some herbs and claim it to be a curry. Which it isn't



If you are going to do that, can I have some for lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Yawn, stretch, hmmmmm.
> Must get on with some house work as there are people over for dinner tonight but I kinda get the feeling it will done in a rush closer to when the boys get home.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



But you will never know if that is actually what I do or not.
Never! Mwah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

kittyP said:


> But you will never know if that is actually what I do or not.
> Never! Mwah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

I will know, of that you can be sure


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> by that logic I could do a white sauce with cheese and mushrooms and half a glass of white wine and some herbs and claim it to be a curry. Which it isn't



I suppose it's about who uses the word 'curry.'
Curry essentially 'sauce' or gravy.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curry



> Curry (IPA: /ˈkʌri/) is a generic description used throughout European culture to describe a general variety of spiced dishes, best known in South Asian cuisines, especially Indian cuisine. Although there is no one specific attribute that marks a dish as "curry", some distinctive spices used in many curry dishes include turmeric, cumin, coriander, fenugreek, and red pepper. The word curry is an anglicised version of the Tamil word khari (கறி ),[1] which is usually understood to mean "gravy" or "sauce" rather than "spices".[2] In most South Indian cuisines, a curry is considered a side-dish, which can be eaten along with a main dish like rice or bread.



100% masahiko and Wiki agree on this point


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

kittyP said:


> But you will never know if that is actually what I do or not.
> Never! Mwah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


If you keep posting on here he _might_ know.... tee hee hee 

Dragging curry & drinks soon?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Dragging curry & drinks soon?



Marty is the official organiser


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

*marty!!!!!
*
organise please... not too far north please


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> If you keep posting on here he _might_ know.... tee hee hee



Ah but whenever I do house work I nearly always keep urban open and post when I am stopping for fags.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Lunchy Munchy


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

marty pretty plz

marty pretty plz

marty pretty plz


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Ah but whenever I do house work I nearly always keep urban open and post when I am stopping for fags.


He will check your post rate against fag buts and know 

I don't care... I'm more bothered about curry... I bet that marty has gone for his lunch


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> He will check your post rate against fag buts and know
> 
> I don't care... I'm more bothered about curry... I bet that marty has gone for his lunch



I bet he is having curry and not even thinking about you guys. 
Selfish *tut*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2010)

What's been going on then? I have been trawling the charity shops of Maidenhead - have returned with two books ("Shutter Island" and "The State of the Art") dor £1.00 and 99p respectively plus this rather marvellous dress for £4.99


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

marty is organising a dragging curry and erm, anything else? oh, kitty is pretending to clean because she has guests tonight (but she's not really cleaning... shhhhh!)

lovely dress


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

marty marty marty


Cool dress


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> marty is organising a dragging curry and erm, anything else? oh, kitty is pretending to clean because she has guests tonight (but she's not really cleaning... shhhhh!)
> 
> lovely dress



Yes lovely dress indeed. 

And they are not my guests, they are the other boys so I don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> not too far north please



*flounces*


----------



## Stig (Jun 2, 2010)

Afternoon everyone.

so, we going for a curry then? Fantastic! Hurry up and organise it, I want to start looking at the menu NOW!


----------



## Stig (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, in other news, went for a job interview today. shh! 

for nearly half a job *

The guy wanted me to prove to him why I wouldn't get bored with it since I'm so overqualified. I'm hoping it went quite well. I'll hear by the end of the week.



*3 hrs per day. Still, it'll get me out of the house!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *marty!!!!!
> *
> organise please... not too far north please





cesare said:


> marty pretty plz
> 
> marty pretty plz
> 
> marty pretty plz





BiddlyBee said:


> marty is organising a dragging curry and erm, anything else? oh, kitty is pretending to clean because she has guests tonight (but she's not really cleaning... shhhhh!)
> 
> lovely dress





cesare said:


> marty marty marty
> 
> 
> Cool dress



My organising abilities are being wildly overestimated


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

marty!!!!!!



Good luck Stig!


----------



## the button (Jun 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> My organising abilities are being wildly overestimated









Go, marty!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *flounces*


oi grumpy pants... if we had it on a friday, you could come down


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2010)

You'll like The State of The Art. The main story is the best one but 'A gift from the culture' is also worth a look.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> You'll like The State of The Art. The main story is the best one but 'A gift from the culture' is also worth a look.



 

It is funny how Iain M. Banks' books seem to turn up quite often in charity shops, luckily for me and others. Saw 2 copies of Inversions, one of Excession, one Look to Windward and on Saturday Use of Weapons with a fantastic cover. Have got all those - most from charity shops. However never seem to see any China Mieville, been lookign out but haven't seen one.

I am sure there is some interesting research to be had about the popularity of author's that are given to charity shops!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2010)

Ben Elton is a regular spot on the charity shop shelves. Grisham as well.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a shower, got dressed and have done some cleaning. 
I need to pop to the shops now but I cant find the cat


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

cooooo-eeeeee marty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Ben Elton is a regular spot on the charity shop shelves. Grisham as well.



Oh yeah, loads of Grisham! Quite a bit of Stephen King too which has seen me right for a couple of books


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2010)

Right - cup of tea time then a bit of cross stitch with either "Law & Order" or "Lewis" for company - I know but I like Kevin Whately


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh yeah, loads of Grisham! Quite a bit of Stephen King too which has seen me right for a couple of books



I picked up all of Philip Pullman's Dark Materials in a charity shop for about 4 quid in total. 
They looked like they had not been read too. 

Made me


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oi grumpy pants... if we had it on a friday, you could come down



Yeh yeh, you say that, but I know you lie

You lie


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Ben Elton is a regular spot on the charity shop shelves. Grisham as well.



Best thing Ben Elton ever wrote was a very short rant about the state of swingtop kitchen bins, and how they're always covered in gravy and ketchup 

I think it lasted about 5 minutes in all, including a few knob and Thatcher jokes.  This was back in the 80s though, before you were born


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

Way too busy to organise anything atm, having a cheeky mid afternoon pint at the green man in great Portland St, bridging the gap between being able to get back to the office, to there's no point going back. Its a lovely day!


----------



## aqua (Jun 2, 2010)

well *the* meeting went OK - I explained where the errors were, I explained why I was confused and what I think has happened and it seems it's all sortable 

at least he doesn't HATE me and I'm not in too much trouble and I certainly have learnt a thing or two


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I need to pop to the shops now but I cant find the cat


Do you need her to go to the shops with you? 



sojourner said:


> Yeh yeh, you say that, but I know you lie
> 
> You lie


I don't lie... I would prefer Friday... I can't do mid week shenanigans!



marty21 said:


> Way too busy to organise anything atm, having a cheeky mid afternoon pint at the green man in great Portland St, bridging the gap between being able to get back to the office, to there's no point going back. Its a lovely day!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2010)

Fuck's sake.

I spent the morning at a funeral, get to work and all hell has broken loose in Cumbria.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

Still very busy, having another cheeky pint at Mabel's tavern nr euston station


----------



## the button (Jun 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Still very busy, having another cheeky pint at Mabel's tavern nr euston station



Good choice. You could walk up Marchmont St a bit to the Lord John Russell (just opposite Judd Books) if you fancied a little walk.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Fuck's sake.
> 
> I spent the morning at a funeral, get to work and all hell has broken loose in Cumbria.


Busy? 



marty21 said:


> Still very busy, having another cheeky pint at Mabel's tavern nr euston station


I hope you're busy thinking about curry venues


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

Got the! £20 fare dodging fine returned to me! I was wronged, convicted of wrongness,and now I am a FREE man.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do you need her to go to the shops with you?



She said she would tell me if this top looks OK. Bitch is asleep in someone else's garden now.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Got the! £20 fare dodging fine returned to me! I was wronged, convicted of wrongness,and now I am a FREE man.



Curry money!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Got the! £20 fare dodging fine returned to me! I was wronged, convicted of wrongness,and now I am a FREE man.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

kittyP said:


> She said she would tell me if this top looks OK. Bitch is asleep in someone else's garden now.


Is it the one you have on in the hat pic?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it the one you have on in the hat pic?



If so, it looks great


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

I love the hat pic!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

Goodness me. I know I never really show any cleavage but that was only really a little bit, even by my standards.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> I love the hat pic!



Where is said hat pic?


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Where is said hat pic?



On the ugly mug thread.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's been going on then? I have been trawling the charity shops of Maidenhead - have returned with two books ("Shutter Island" and "The State of the Art") dor £1.00 and 99p respectively plus this rather marvellous dress for £4.99



May I say, Miss Thing, that you were looking dead slinky in a recent pic  Cottage cheese nigtmare paying off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it the one you have on in the hat pic?



_Oh shit_. Went out frockless  Totally forgot


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Goodness me. I know I never really show any cleavage but that was only really a little bit, even by my standards.



Time for some more then - _much_ more


*twirls moustache*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> May I say, Miss Thing, that you were looking dead slinky in a recent pic  Cottage cheese nigtmare paying off



Thank you  I have currently lost 1st 8lbs  slowly but surely. Only another 2 1/2 stone to go then I will be back at the weight I was when I met Mr. QofG's 12 years ago!

I blame him, he initiated me into the ways of beer and lard!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> _Oh shit_. Went out frockless  Totally forgot


 did people stare?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

Bugger!!!
Blue screen of death on home pc again!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you sure it's not just your knockers getting in the way?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> did people stare?



Little bit. The breeze was nice though


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Are you sure it's not just your knockers getting in the way?



Well, it did day 'dumping to physical memory'


----------



## Stig (Jun 2, 2010)

Got the job. 

That's_ three hours_ every day people. 

Drag, drag, drag.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Done 

Busy afternoon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Stig said:


> Got the job.
> 
> That's_ three hours_ every day people.
> 
> Drag, drag, drag.



Which job?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

Well done Stig!!! 

I really must get the £5 Spotify subscription, they just played me the sex and the city soundtrack add!!!


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

Stig said:


> Got the job.
> 
> That's_ three hours_ every day people.
> 
> Drag, drag, drag.



Hurray! Congrats


----------



## Stig (Jun 2, 2010)

Not a sniff of a recruitment consultant, either. 


so, Marty. London Bridge way, for this curry? Nice and central?

Mind you, there are a few in Stoke Newington worth a shot. 

and if we have this curry on a Friday really damn soon, Sojy can come and stay over at ours, while our spare room is still empty.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

Now the East London Line's open, it makes curry venues much easier.


----------



## Stig (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Which job?



An IT transport info getup, they do really cool shit like bus and train time mobile apps. I'm going to be their best ever data admin skivvy (part time). They don't wear smarts and they go for loads of curries, apparently. 

MARTY!


----------



## Stig (Jun 2, 2010)

Hold on - Why haven't you all gone home? Are all my clocks wrong? 

eta: oh, the earlies have fled


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Stig said:


> An IT transport info getup, they do really cool shit like bus and train time mobile apps. I'm going to be their best ever data admin skivvy (part time). They don't wear smarts and they go for loads of curries, apparently.
> 
> MARTY!



CONGRATU-FUCKING-LATIONS! 



Stig said:


> Hold on - Why haven't you all gone home? Are all my clocks wrong?



I'm on the rock n roll again


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

Stig said:


> Hold on - Why haven't you all gone home? Are all my clocks wrong?



I am at home. 

I just knocked over an ashtray putting the hoover away and so thus had to get the hoover out again to clear it up!!
Oh the futility!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Marty!!!!
We need dates, polls, locations, menus and stuff. Perhaps around pay day or something?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Marty!!!!
> We need dates, polls, locations, menus and stuff. Perhaps around pay day or something?



Yeah Marty! I also need some new shoes, my pills and a wee so if you could get off your arse and sort stuff out that would be good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread is _littered_ with an unemployed PA, you know


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

marty marty marty

oi oi oi


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2010)

Well done Stig.  Good news.

How about Friday 25th for curry action?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

If we all text Marty he will get started later. Forgot he is in court today.


----------



## Stig (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> CONGRATU-FUCKING-LATIONS!



Cheers! 

now, what on earth am I going to do with the other 5 hours of every day?


5t3IIa said:


> I'm on the rock n roll again


O Noes! 

Commiserfuckinglations!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Write a book Stig? 
Either that or drink ale from a tankard in the garden?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Write a book Stig?
> Either that or drink ale from a tankard in the garden?



Or both


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> This thread is _littered_ with an unemployed PA, you know



build it and they will come


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If we all text Marty he will get started later. Forgot he is in court today.



I am allowing stells to utilise her presentation and organisational abilities to arrange this curry event


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Careful now, careful....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh no no no, it's fine. Quite alright. You do it. I doubt this shower could afford me anyway *sniff*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh no no no, it's fine. Quite alright. You do it. I doubt this shower could afford me anyway *sniff*



I am rubbish at organising, mainly because of extreme laziness


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Never let it be said we are a bunch of delegating, procrastinating, shirkers. 

This curry needs it's own website. We can get a sponsor, film it for YouTube, start a facebook group, hire a limo, have tshirts done, name badges and all sorts.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 2, 2010)

I have worked my eyeballs out today. 
Late finish for me. 
Need to speak to a candidate at 6.15pm. 
Probably won't leave office until 7pm. 
That's 11 hours I've been in here. Cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Curry soon, that will cheer you up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am rubbish at organising, mainly because of extreme laziness



That's the Dragger's Way, Mart. That's why you should do it 

25/61900BSTLahoreCommercialRoad


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That's the Dragger's Way, Mart. That's why you should do it
> 
> 25/61900BSTLahoreCommercialRoad



you have started the process, it will be a long and arduous process, it's not the beginning of the end, or the end of the beginning


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Well, bad is a strong word....



yeh you acted like a smug superior cock and its Upchuck you should apologise to, not me.

im the one who got banned and all for sticking up for someone and telling you off.

you know you were acting like a cock, and everybody has read it now so ive washed my hands of ya, fuck off


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

> smug superior cock



new tag line badgers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> new tag line badgers?



I bet he has one too. We'll have to check with Kitty


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> yeh you acted like a smug superior cock and its Upchuck you should apologise to, not me.
> 
> im the one who got banned and all for sticking up for someone and telling you off.
> 
> you know you were acting like a cock, and everybody has read it now so ive washed my hands of ya, fuck off



Did I miss something here?


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Did I miss something here?



It's the thread in the dustbin.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Did I miss something here?



I have made a very powerful enemy it seems


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have made a very powerful enemy it seems



you havent. all i did was tell u off & try and defend someone cos you was getting all smug on her thread. whats your beef?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have made a very powerful enemy it seems



Don't engage. I'm warning you.



Cheesypoof said:


> you havent. all i did was tell u off & try and defend someone cos you was getting all smug on her thread. whats your beef?



You've said your piece.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> you havent. all i did was tell u off & try and defend someone cos you was getting all smug on her thread. whats your beef?



Don't start again


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You've said your piece.



okay, lets move on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> okay, lets move on.



Cool


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2010)

So, when's the curry then Marty?


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's my suggestion for a venue: http://www.theempress.co.uk/

It's a short walk from Tower Hill or Aldgate East tube stations.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

I had some Rajboy from round your way recently, ces. Was nom.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I had some Rajboy from round your way recently, ces. Was nom.



There's some pretty good Indians as long as you stay off Brick Lane


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> There's some pretty good Indians as long as you stay off Brick Lane



I get tons of flyer things through the door and actually started to look at them  Some nice stuff out there. Fuck knows how authentic or whatever it is but it's all deeeeeeeeeeeelish


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

So is this south London?


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So is this south London?



East!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

London Bridge?


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I get tons of flyer things through the door and actually started to look at them  Some nice stuff out there. Fuck knows how authentic or whatever it is but it's all deeeeeeeeeeeelish



I've been using The Empress for years. At first cos I lived virtually next door ... and when I moved I carried on cos they do free home delivery


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> London Bridge?



Correct


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

I do feel that London Bridge is _fair_ for the Southeners and the Eastenders really, I have to say.

I hope that suits.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I do feel that London Bridge is _fair_ for the Southeners and the Eastenders really, I have to say.
> 
> I hope that suits.



Decent curry venue though? Tricky.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> Decent curry venue though? Tricky.



A _challenge_


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

I prefer a challenge to a baseless cry for help to be fair. Will look into this and ideally find somewhere that allows smug, ugly cunts


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> A _challenge_



There's a decent Thai on Tooley St (Suchard) so thai curry's possible ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

london bridge good for me


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Curried eels?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

not a fucking chance mate


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not a fucking chance mate



Likewise.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Fair enough....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

yes to London Bridge


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

The leader has spoken


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

no to curried eels!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no to curried eels!!!!



curried eggs?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

pickled eggs chief


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Pie..... 
Mash.......
All good yeah?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

veggie option?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2010)

Words mean so little and money less


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Morning morning morning.....

Hungover and tired but today is my Friday. In the office till 11:30 then meetings and I am done  

Not gonna have much time in the drag but trust in Marty to finalise the curry and stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning morning morning.....
> 
> Hungover and tired but today is my Friday. In the office till 11:30 then meetings and I am done
> 
> Not gonna have much time in the drag but trust in Marty to finalise the curry and stuff.



I'm delegating


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2010)

Awake at 7.30am. This is _good_ as keeping the faith


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello dragworths 

I am on the bus and have that odd creeping insanity today for some reason. You know that kind of madness when you are going to work but it feels like an adventure? Sun shining and not much desk time could be it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2010)

Take all the good feelings you can out of this day Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunsunsunsun  

I hope those two perky young lesbians spend the day 'frolicking' in the park opposite my office again today. 

Did I mention I am off tomorrow?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, you did. What are you doing on Friday?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Sleep late, eat well, potter in garden and then off to the in-laws in Kent. Saturday out raving or some shit. Should be a laugh  

Going to a gig in my suit tonight for the fail


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Pogues commute again today 

The boys from the county hell


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Meeting number two today involves a woman known as the 'industry bike' 

Should I tell her this?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2010)

Suit *rubs thighs*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Suit *rubs thighs*



Sadly this is my second suit which makes me look like a weasel


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2010)

Shiny spiv suit?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Shiny spiv suit?



Sadly so  

Shiny dark red/brown colour, skinny fit and pinstripes. I am everything I hate today Stells. Will be third against the wall come the revolution!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Sausage baguette anyone?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2010)

You should've taken jeans and t-shirt to work!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You should've taken jeans and t-shirt to work!



Normally would but I haz to go to gig straight from meeting


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Meeting number two today involves a woman known as the 'industry bike'
> 
> Should I tell her this?



Depends if she's good looking...


----------



## aqua (Jun 3, 2010)

one bacon butty bought and being consumed

train tickets to glasgow in purse (I checked )

just a morning to get through first then off to a conference I go


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Depends if she's good looking...



I think she _was_ bit is now a tired and ragged looking  

(((Industry Bike)))


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

So we going to eat a curry soon? 

Not Adrianne *Curry* of course, just the usual spices and breads and shit.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I think she _was_ bit is now a tired and ragged looking
> 
> (((Industry Bike)))



Oh, how unfortunate...maybe you could cheer her up.
Say something nice, like 'you were good looking once.'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh, how unfortunate...maybe you could cheer her up.
> Say something nice, like 'you were good looking once.'



I never knew her then 

Talking of all things shallow and chauvinistic, I had to pop up to the office upstairs (owned by KP) and his recruitment policy seems to be fairly standardised. The staff strike me as a nice bunch but he does not seem to be an equal opportunities employer.


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So we going to eat a curry soon?
> 
> Not Adrianne *Curry* of course, just the usual spices and breads and shit.



There's nowhere good for curries at London Bridge


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

Stig said:


> and if we have this curry on a Friday really damn soon, Sojy can come and stay over at ours, while our spare room is still empty.



 ta chuck!

Congrats btw!!  3 hours a day sounds just about perfect to me!

Anyway, morning all - stunning day here up North, and just over 4 weeks to my favourite festival ever - excited just dunt cut it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> There's nowhere good for curries at London Bridge



Hmmmmm...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 3, 2010)

morning all, very sleepy cos she kept me up all night with a tickly cough, 

4am this morning cough cough cough.........................................cough cough.........................................cough cough cough.........................................................................cough cough........................................................................cough cough cough..........................................................................................................................................cough cough WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO SEE THE FUCKING DOCTOR ABOUT YOUR COUGH!!!!!! .......................................cough cough....*sighs*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, very sleepy cos she kept me up all night with a tickly cough,
> 
> 4am this morning cough cough cough.........................................cough cough.........................................cough cough cough.........................................................................cough cough........................................................................cough cough cough..........................................................................................................................................cough cough WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO SEE THE FUCKING DOCTOR ABOUT YOUR COUGH!!!!!! .......................................cough cough....*sighs*



Just put 'coughing' in youtube and got some curious videos


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, very sleepy cos she kept me up all night with a tickly cough,
> 
> 4am this morning cough cough cough.........................................cough cough.........................................cough cough cough.........................................................................cough cough........................................................................cough cough cough..........................................................................................................................................cough cough WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO SEE THE FUCKING DOCTOR ABOUT YOUR COUGH!!!!!! .......................................cough cough....*sighs*



Has she had a cold recently? 

My asthma used to be wheezes but a few years ago it morphed into coughing instead. Doc made me up the inhalers and persistent tickly keeping-awake cough went away.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Has she had a cold recently?
> 
> My asthma used to be wheezes but a few years ago it morphed into coughing instead. Doc made me up the inhalers and persistent tickly keeping-awake cough went away.


it's a regular thing, happens every 12-18 months, she gets a persistent tickly cough and it won't go away, eventually she'll go to see gp and he'll diagnose upper-respiritory tract infection and give her some anti-bio's and within a couple of days it's gone again. don't think it's asthma as she doesn't have any other symptoms (i do get asthma so i know what a right royal pain in the arse it can be).

now on strong black coffee to kick the grey matter into life.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just put 'coughing' in youtube and got some curious videos



That tatooya has an odd following


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

You not got any earplugs Paulie?

I have just cancelled my appointment to see this guy from Train for Trade Skills about the plumbing, following a little online research about them

Think I'm gonna check out what the local college has to offer in terms of a City and Guilds 6129 instead


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 3, 2010)

I know I talk alot about number 2's and toilets of late. I ought not to but what can you do when your office is next to the men's?

What gets me is I open the door to our office. And when a guy goes into the toilet, he can see there's a pretty Nordic woman sitting by me. Don't these guys have no shame? They eye me colleague up. Do a nasty number 2, that just stinks up the entire building. Come out, heads down and rush down the corridor in embarrassment.

Just had a real fat builder do this. 

Nasty fucker.


----------



## Stig (Jun 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ta chuck!
> 
> Congrats btw!!  3 hours a day sounds just about perfect to me!



3 hours a day is GREAT, but still don't cover my outgoings. I'll need to duck and dive some more before my savings stop dwindling. It's a bloody good start though!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> pretty Nordic woman sitting by me



What is she wearing


----------



## Stig (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> There's nowhere good for curries at London Bridge



Mango tree

Simply Indian

Cafe Nawaz

Rajasthan

Canon Tandoori

how about one of those?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2010)

The word Tandoori looks weirdly out of context when applied to a curry not a tall tattooed bloke


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What is she wearing



Jeans. Tight long sleeved white top, she has nice tits.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Jeans. Tight long sleeved white top, she has nice tits.



PICS


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Stig said:


> Mango tree
> 
> Simply Indian
> 
> ...



Stig steps into the chair


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> PICS



When I get me iPhone fixed!!
I'm still using that £5 LG phone remember?
I will also include pictures of sexy chicken kebabs...and sausage baguettes.


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Stig said:


> Mango tree
> 
> Simply Indian
> 
> ...



I haven't tried any of those ... but re the last two, if we're crossing the river to the city side I suggest we're probably better off just walking a few minutes more to curry houses that we know to be good and cheap rather than City ones.

Of the top 3 south side ones, I'd be happy to try any of them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

Stig said:


> Got the job.
> 
> That's_ three hours_ every day people.
> 
> Drag, drag, drag.


HURRAY 



Stig said:


> Mind you, there are a few in Stoke Newington worth a shot.


oi oi 

that's better....



Stig said:


> Mango tree
> 
> Simply Indian
> 
> ...






Ms T said:


> Well done Stig.  Good news.
> 
> How about Friday 25th for curry action?


Good for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

Cafe Nawaz is BYO


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cafe Nawaz is BYO



BYO - curry? chairs, tables, napkins?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

booooooooooze!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

BYO is the way for us to go


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

where were you last night?  thought you were dropping trays off?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornin, mornin'!!

Bit strange here today - we don't have the lights on for some reason that has not being satisfactorily explained. It is quite cold and very, very quiet in the office like we are sort of marooned from the rest of the building 

Plus the newbie is off with IBS and I am dizzy, wobbly and feeling well iffy.  

Still, I saw a lady with a bootylicious bottom at the bus stop this morning! She was wearing tight white leggings - with no evidence of VPL or indeed pants at all - and I was _so_ tempted to poke her cheeks with my stick to watch them wobble....except I thought that would be rude. And probably illegal


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> where were you last night?  thought you were dropping trays off?



a snap shot of the secret life of Badgers


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin, mornin'!!
> 
> Bit strange here today - we don't have the lights on for some reason that has not being satisfactorily explained. It is quite cold and very, very quiet in the office like we are sort of marooned from the rest of the building
> 
> ...


and you'd have got your face slapped.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin, mornin'!!
> 
> Bit strange here today - we don't have the lights on for some reason that has not being satisfactorily explained. It is quite cold and very, very quiet in the office like we are sort of marooned from the rest of the building
> 
> ...



I was driving the other day near Highbury Corner and a woman walked past me, she only had a short jumper on, and a belt , nowt else   very nice legs as it happened, Mrs21 was sitting beside me , so couldn't look too much


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> where were you last night?  thought you were dropping trays off?



Oh bugger 

Had to do a dash to the chemist and then distractions. 
Sorry babes, not gonna be able to see ya till Saturday now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> and you'd have got your face slapped.



There was that as well  It was a quite astounding, and outstanding, arse though. I was most jealous.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

bajji , will you be dropping trays off at the weekend?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> will you be dropping trays off at the weekend?


It's not so secret marty, there's a whole thread about it


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 3, 2010)

world cup sweepstake.

i have nigeria. £5 wasted.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> i have nigeria.



Did they ask for the £5 by Western Union?


----------



## Stig (Jun 3, 2010)

Ms T said:


> How about Friday 25th for curry action?



noooo I'm going camping in essex then! (you can all come if you like!) it's in loughton so you can get the tube there


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh bugger


I'm around most of next week.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

Stig said:


> noooo I'm going camping in essex then! (you can all come if you like!) it's in loughton so you can get the tube there


Friday after that? 2 July?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Stig said:


> noooo I'm going camping in essex then! (you can all come if you like!) it's in loughton so you can get the tube there



New date then? 

How about Friday the 2nd of July? 
We can raise a glass to Glenn "Fireball" Roberts the American race car driver who sadly passed on this day in 1964.


----------



## Stig (Jun 3, 2010)

2nd July is good!

In fact any Friday in June or July except 25th is good so far!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

2nd of July in Cafe Nawaz?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Marty?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Friday after that? 2 July?



can't make that - Mrs21's birthday!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

Im away at Beatherder on 2nd July

Tbh I'm probably not gonna be able to afford the train fare to that London anyway - am skint at the mo and have to save pennies for festival frolics, plus the bank have just stuck on another £50 a month on my mortgage repayments due to 'restructuring' - ie, they've lost shitloads and want my money to make up for it the fucking twats


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Anything wrong with 11th or 18th June?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Anything wrong with 11th or 18th June?



both are perfectly good days


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Still, I saw a lady with a bootylicious bottom at the bus stop this morning! She was wearing tight white leggings - with no evidence of VPL or indeed pants at all - and I was _so_ tempted to poke her cheeks with my stick to watch them wobble....except I thought that would be rude. And probably illegal



Thanks QoGs, that really made me laugh


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> both are perfectly good days



June the 18th? 

Tell that to the people of Algeria who woke up to a French invasion


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Im away at Beatherder on 2nd July
> 
> Tbh I'm probably not gonna be able to afford the train fare to that London anyway - am skint at the mo and have to save pennies for festival frolics, plus the bank have just stuck on another £50 a month on my mortgage repayments due to 'restructuring' - ie, they've lost shitloads and want my money to make up for it the fucking twats




I might be up your way mid July 



marty21 said:


> can't make that - Mrs21's birthday!


Doesn't she want to spend her birthday with your internet friends? 



cesare said:


> Anything wrong with 11th or 18th June?


I can do both of those


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

18th June then?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> can't make that - Mrs21's birthday!



I thought that meant that that was your Mrs's 21st birthday. 
I was gonna say either well done son or offer you counseling.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I thought that meant that that was your Mrs's 21st birthday.
> I was gonna say either well done son or offer you counseling.


Why? marty _is_ 21 too.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> June the 18th?
> 
> Tell that to the people of Algeria who woke up to a French invasion


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why? marty _is_ 21 too.



Oh.... ......


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> 18th June then?


Sorted


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> June the 18th?
> 
> Tell that to the people of Algeria who woke up to a French invasion



apart from in Algeria obvs, it is my nephew's birthday though 



BiddlyBee said:


> I might be up your way mid July
> 
> Doesn't she want to spend her birthday with your internet friends?
> 
> I can do both of those




I'll ask her


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I thought that meant that that was your Mrs's 21st birthday.
> I was gonna say either well done son or offer you counseling.



she's slightly over 21 

as am I


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> apart from in Algeria obvs, it is my nephew's birthday though



Does this mean that you cant make that date or are you just telling us?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't do 18th June as will be away doing birthday things.


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

11th June? Next Friday?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Does this mean that you cant make that date or are you just telling us?



just telling you, I don't think he's inviting any oldies to his birthday, although he's missing a trick, I used to do very well out of aunties and uncles   he's a tad unlucky though, I had about 24 uncles and Aunties, he has 3 

I see of no obstacle preventing me from making the 18th, unless one comes up between now and then


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just telling you, I don't think he's inviting any oldies to his birthday, although he's missing a trick, I used to do very well out of aunties and uncles   he's a tad unlucky though, I had about 24 uncles and Aunties, he has 3
> 
> I see of no obstacle preventing me from making the 18th, unless one comes up between now and then



Ms T can't make 18th


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Lets just all book a pretend meeting or something and then go on a weekday afternoon


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Ms T can't make 18th



Or the 11th.  Sorry.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Ms T can't make 18th



jeez, I'm rubbish at organising


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh noes!

Erm ... 9 July?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Right, I am off to a high powered business meeting now. 

When I return I expect dates, locations and 100% dragger attendance confirmed


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

this friday there is an urban meet up in shoreditch - there are curry houses nearby

just saying like


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> this friday there is an urban meet up in shoreditch - there are curry houses nearby
> 
> just saying like



This Friday? 
As in tomorrow? 
When I am not in London? 
That sort of thing yeah?


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> this friday there is an urban meet up in shoreditch - there are curry houses nearby
> 
> just saying like



Not a bad idea marty. Not bad at all.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers, can we have a lunchtime Pie and Mash at Manzes tomorrow before going to my parents?
Can we can we can we???


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Not a bad idea marty. Not bad at all.



We are at my parents tomorrow for my birthday


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This Friday?
> As in tomorrow?
> When I am not in London?
> That sort of thing yeah?


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyP said:


> We are at my parents tomorrow for my birthday




Oh noes!

9 July then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lets just all book a pretend meeting or something and then go on a weekday afternoon


mid-week nonsense don't work with me.



Ms T said:


> Or the 11th.  Sorry.


When can you do?



cesare said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> Erm ... 9 July?


I have no social life, 9 July is good for me 



kittyP said:


> Badgers, can we have a lunchtime Pie and Mash at Manzes tomorrow before going to my parents?
> Can we can we can we???


oi, no organised non drag fun on here  curry is drag business!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

Shall we just pick a date out a hat?


----------



## Stig (Jun 3, 2010)

edit... all those posts outdated my old post


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> When can you do?
> 
> I have no social life, 9 July is good for me
> 
> oi, no organised non drag fun on here  curry is drag business!



25th June and 9th July both good.


----------



## Stig (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds like everyone can do 9th July.

any objections for 9th July?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 3, 2010)

looks like 9 july good for me @ mo


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

9th of July has a nice ring to it. I reckon it could be a goer. 

Marty?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

rubber stamp / marty seal of approval?

(I could save some curry and take it up to soj on the 10 July )


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

9 July it is!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oi, no organised non drag fun on here  curry is drag business!



*blows a big raspberry at B*


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 3, 2010)

BBQ-ed herby sausage from Exmouth Market. 
Very lush.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 9th of July has a nice ring to it. I reckon it could be a goer.
> 
> Marty?



I *think* I can make it, it is in the middle of the world cup though


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I *think* I can make it, it is in the middle of the world cup though



Oh, that's a good point.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Oh, that's a good point.



not sure what games are on, if England are out already by then, it won't be a factor


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

fifa says no m,atches on 9 july: http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/calendar.html


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> fifa says no m,atches on 9 july: http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/calendar.html



excellent news


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

shut UP going on about fucking curry this and curry that



I hate you all and I want to die

*smashes bedroom door*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

someone is a little narky


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> shut UP going on about fucking curry this and curry that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you like a pie to make up for it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> shut UP going on about fucking curry this and curry that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't you come again?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

My current view


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My current view



can you see your house from there?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Would you like a pie to make up for it.


Nah, show her your cleavage again


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nah, show her your cleavage again



I agree with this post


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> someone is a little narky


not really marty, you nana 



kittyP said:


> Would you like a pie to make up for it.


See below



BiddlyBee said:


> Why can't you come again?



Money shortage bee 



BiddlyBee said:


> Nah, show her your cleavage again



THIS!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Money shortage bee


Boo 



sojourner said:


> THIS!


Where's she gone?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

Oooh, I've got no bra on and oh hang on...


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Oooh, I've got no bra on and oh hang on...







kittyP said:


>



  MOAR


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> shut UP going on about fucking curry this and curry that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



National Express do very cheap tickets e.g. a tenner. Nice and comfy coaches too. And no accomodation costs, you could stay with me for example.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyP said:


>



pretty red cross on white square 


a supremely annoying, pompous tenant wanted to see me tomorrow, have put him off until Monday


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice pic kitty!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> National Express do very cheap tickets e.g. a tenner. Nice and comfy coaches too. And no accomodation costs, you could stay with me for example.



We got the Mega Bus from Sheffield for about £4 a couple of months ago.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> National Express do very cheap tickets e.g. a tenner. Nice and comfy coaches too. And no accomodation costs, you could stay with me for example.



Thanks so much cesare but I don't do coaches, not anymore.  Make me too sick. 

I know I know, never fucking happy n that


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyP said:


> We got the Mega Bus from Sheffield for about £4 a couple of months ago.



Yep, megabus are cheap too!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Nice pic kitty!



bastard work pc, I'll have to wait til I get home   <shakes fist>


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Nice pic kitty!



Thank you but gone now.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Thank you but gone now.



<shakes fist>


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Thanks so much cesare but I don't do coaches, not anymore.  Make me too sick.
> 
> I know I know, never fucking happy n that



Coach sick ain't good 

I just found you a train ticket Thurs 8/7 evening returning Sun 11/7 morning or evening ... round trip £22. Not bad ...


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Thanks so much cesare but I don't do coaches, not anymore.  Make me too sick.
> 
> I know I know, never fucking happy n that



How much is it if you book in advance?   We could have a whip round?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Coach sick ain't good
> 
> I just found you a train ticket Thurs 8/7 evening returning Sun 11/7 morning or evening ... round trip £22. Not bad ...



I'd be happy to put a few quids towards it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

cheaty kitty... I know what you did there


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I'd be happy to put a few quids towards it.



Aye, me too. You up for it Soj? I'll book it for you now if you like, got the screen open *twitches fingers*


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> cheaty kitty... I know what you did there


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww, aren't you all so lovely?    I couldn't possibly, but thank you all, from a half-blind woman Up North (just accidentally pressed photocopier button when lid was up and looked directly into the light - this is me now )

edit to add - sorry, should have explained why I can't!  My *cough* lover is playing a weekend of gigs that weekend and I ain't missing them for the world


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds like you've got a great weekend lined up there soj


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

Tis definitely a great excuse.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> edit to add - sorry, should have explained why I can't!  My *cough* lover is playing a weekend of gigs that weekend and I ain't missing them for the world



So is this a new thing, then, sojjy you dark horse?


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Ms T said:


> So is this a new thing, then, sojjy you dark horse?



I bet this has something to do with _that _video


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> I bet this has something to do with _that _video



What video?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Meeting done. Quick pint in The Tottenham on Oxford Street with an old mucker I used to work with now. Then the day is done, the week is done and we want MOAR sun MOAR sun!!!! 

They gave me some free corporate branded stuff too


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Meeting done. Quick pint in The Tottenham on Oxford Street with an old mucker I used to work with now. Then the day is done, the week is done and we want MOAR sun MOAR sun!!!!
> 
> They gave me some free corporate branded stuff too



that is the only pub in Oxford St isn't it? down near Tottenham Court Rd junction?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Glug, glug, glug, glug....


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Ms T said:


> What video?



Soj had a mysterious 'not for public consumption' video that she was trying to email to_ someone _


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that is the only pub in Oxford St isn't it? down near Tottenham Court Rd junction?



Yup and it is a corker. Been here since 1826, was called the Flying Horse until 1894. 

The Tottenham stands as a testament to the skill of pub fitters of the time and as a magnificent example of high Victorian pub architecture.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

kittyP said:


>


Is it not just the same picture but cropped


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Curry?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

You trying to distract us from your wife's boobs?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyway... aren't you officially on your weekend now? 

I have a sore mouth and sore throat.


__ ~


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yup and it is a corker. Been here since 1826, was called the Flying Horse until 1894.
> 
> The Tottenham stands as a testament to the skill of pub fitters of the time and as a magnificent example of high Victorian pub architecture.



I haven't been there in years - draggers meet ?


----------



## crustychick (Jun 3, 2010)

It's sooooooooooooo sunny outside  i've just come back from a lovely lunchbreak lying in the park... niiiice. can't  wait to escape the office today


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

Ms T said:


> So is this a new thing, then, sojjy you dark horse?


Not very new no, several months now, but due to my stalker (who I can guarantee is still reading my posts on here) I don't wanna reveal any more detail than yes, I am hopelessly, completely, head over heels in lurve 


cesare said:


> I bet this has something to do with _that _video



No comment


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it not just the same picture but cropped



Shhhhhh


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey! I deleted the picture from Photobucket, it went but now its back!!??
And  its still gone in Photobucket!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

It takes a while for the cache to go... should be gone tomorrow. I had the same thing with a drunken photo


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It takes a while for the cache to go... should be gone tomorrow. I had the same thing with a drunken photo



But it was gone earlier?

Ah well


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

Are you flitting between phone and PC?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

bored now, had enough.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeh, I could murder a beer.  Popped out to bank and eyes were on stalks again  - good lord, summer eh? 

I only have one beer in the fridge at home, but I do have half a bottle of good red wine


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been told I need to buy some drain declogging stuff on the way home - happy days


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Are you flitting between phone and PC?



No. Just PC today. Ha well.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

Will you need to contemplate which one whilst in the pub marty?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Will you need to contemplate which one whilst in the pub marty?



won't have the same luxury of time that i had yesterday, plus mrs21 is ill, so will demand tlc


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

It's not mrs21 that need the drain declogger is it


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's not mrs21 that need the drain declogger is it



I will mix it with orange juice, should be ok


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

We should do draggers meet more often really, especially when the weather's like this.

I've just got back from the shops so my fridge now has more in it than just an aubergine and half a tomato. It's lovely out.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I haven't been there in years - draggers meet ?



Not a bad idea, it was pretty rammed though. Even at 3pm on a sunny Thursday.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Ahhhh

Dragging in the garden now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

this day has lasted weeks  

must remember drain stuff on way home 
must remember drain stuff on way home 
must remember drain stuff on way home 
must remember drain stuff on way home 
must remember drain stuff on way home 
must remember drain stuff on way home 
must remember drain stuff on way home 
must remember drain stuff on way home


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Marty organising like a steel trap


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ahhhh
> 
> Dragging in the garden now



 you cunt bajjy!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> you cunt bajjy!



Cheers, nearly forgot to turn the alarms off for tomorrows lie in


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Marty organising like a steel trap



I will either forget or buy the wrong one, and suffer


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cheers, nearly forgot to turn the alarms off for tomorrows lie in


fuck off now ya cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Have got 'thinking putty' too


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jun 3, 2010)

The draaaaaag has followed me onto the train, super slow but at least I'm homeward bound!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have got 'thinking putty' too


wtf is thinking putty?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> The draaaaaag has followed me onto the train, super slow but at least I'm homeward bound!



Get thee to the fucking city you mad whore


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> wtf is thinking putty?



www.thinking-putty.co.uk


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2010)

5.05pm and I'm off... need to do work tonight, and another long day ahead tomorrow.... let this week end please!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Not very new no, several months now, but due to my stalker (who I can guarantee is still reading my posts on here) I don't wanna reveal any more detail than yes, I am hopelessly, completely, head over heels in lurve



Aww, I love a bit of romance.  

Stalker, though.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> We should do draggers meet more often really, especially when the weather's like this.
> 
> I've just got back from the shops so my fridge now has more in it than just an aubergine and half a tomato. It's lovely out.



Suggest a date, maybe we could have a curry too?


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Suggest a date, maybe we could have a curry too?



Well ... if we were to do em a bit more regular, say every month or so ... it wouldn't matter if someone couldn't turn up cos there'd be another along in a few weeks. 

So I reckon we should pick a June date, knowing that 9 July's in the bag for everyone.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Well ... if we were to do em a bit more regular, say every month or so ... it wouldn't matter if someone couldn't turn up cos there'd be another along in a few weeks.
> 
> So I reckon we should pick a June date, knowing that 9 July's in the bag for everyone.



Maybe we could do the first/second Friday of every month?


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Maybe we could do the first/second Friday of every month?



Good idea. The 9th July's second Friday isn't it? So we could do 11 June or maybe 18th just as a one-off.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> Good idea. The 9th July's second Friday isn't it? So we could do 11 June or maybe 18th just as a one-off.



Is the 18th the one Sojjy can do? I am getting a bit lost now.


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is the 18th the one Sojjy can do? I am getting a bit lost now.



I think the 18th was fine for everyone except Ms T... but I'm losing track too


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2010)

cesare said:


> I think the 18th was fine for everyone except Ms T... but I'm losing track too



Shall we do the 18th then? I reckon so for at least a drink, maybe a bite?

Can this be managed from inside this thread?


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Shall we do the 18th then? I reckon so for at least a drink, maybe a bite?
> 
> Can this be managed from inside this thread?



18th is good for me  ... summat to look forward to, just a coupla weeks away.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2010)

bought the drain stuff, from tescos nr liverpool st, also bought some club biscuits, marmite bars, shortbread, and some pork pies (they have been on my mind ALL DAY!) 

18th is cool for me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)

No Badgers, no early morning bump! He really does hold this whole thing together 

MORNING!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> No Badgers, no early morning bump! He really does hold this whole thing together



Morning treacle, how ya doing? 

Still up pretty early for a day off, the sun is calling to me and we have a nice day ahead. No breakfast but pie & mash for lunch at Manzes on Tower Bridge Road. Then a walk down the river and off to the in-laws in Kent for a nice tea and pints of ale  

(((sorry draggers)))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like a lovely day


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bought the drain stuff, from tescos nr liverpool st, also bought some club biscuits, marmite bars, shortbread, and some pork pies (they have been on my mind ALL DAY!)



I was worried sick about the drain stuff situation.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)

I advised him to get a plunger. Guaranteed lo-tech solution cuz I find those chemcially things _just don't work_


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

Marty seen yesterday 

(possibly NSFW)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

Oi Biddly, we are close together in the global post count!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2010)

I have no doubt you will steam past me soon... I'm coming up to a busy period at work


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I was worried sick about the drain stuff situation.



tis all sorted now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I advised him to get a plunger. Guaranteed lo-tech solution cuz I find those chemcially things _just don't work_



possibly next stage of the repair process, but I think it's a washing machine drainage issue


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


>



Sexy...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

which draggers are coming to the urban meet up tonight - water poet - shoreditch?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 4, 2010)

not me i don't think, thangs to do


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2010)

me either marty, got to go home and do work


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not me i don't think, thangs to do





BiddlyBee said:


> me either marty, got to go home and do work



Badgers will have to represent you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Badgers will have to represent you



Whatonthewhatnow?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Whatonthewhatnow?



you need to drag your arse from kent


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> which draggers are coming to the urban meet up tonight - water poet - shoreditch?



Yup - but will be on the early shift (5.30-7.30ish) as I am still not feeling too chipper but am hoping that beer will make me better. Or at least fall over!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - but will be on the early shift (5.30-7.30ish) as I am still not feeling too chipper but am hoping that beer will make me better. Or at least fall over!



I can give tips on falling over


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - but will be on the early shift (5.30-7.30ish) as I am still not feeling too chipper but am hoping that beer will make me better. Or at least fall over!



Ah, poo. I have to swing by the Strand at 5.30pm to pick up some stuff but the stuff will be in a _pub_ so might not make 7.30pm but I will certainly try! Need Qothsaction


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah, poo. I have to swing by the Strand at 5.30pm to pick up some stuff but the stuff will be in a _pub_ so might not make 7.30pm but I will certainly try! Need Qothsaction



 I wanna see you!! I may be able to stay later, depends on the leggies (I will have my stick so wobbly bottoms and leaves beware!)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

The washing is sorted, the fridges have been audited, the plants are watered, some weeds have been removed, the path has been swept and the first beer is open. 

A solid performance by 11am


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wanna see you!! I may be able to stay later, depends on the leggies (I will have my stick so wobbly bottoms and leaves beware!)



I will stay on track!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2010)

Hurrah - not only is it Friday, but my fucking cunting net connection is having an 'up' moment! 

Been cacking about with it all morning and currently waiting for engineer - is up and down like a whore's drawers


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2010)

jaysus it's not even 12 and I'm reet fucked off... and feeling like friday can just fuck off  

cup of tea and a deep breath.


----------



## Lea (Jun 4, 2010)

Having lunch with another PA and she's suggested 1pm! I always have lunch at 12pm. Such a long wait...


----------



## kittyP (Jun 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> jaysus it's not even 12 and I'm reet fucked off... and feeling like friday can just fuck off
> 
> cup of tea and a deep breath.



Poor B. 
Nearly the end of the week though. 
What you doing this weekend?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2010)

Morning draggers.  Last day of the drag for me this week - sadly I am here until 10.45pm.


----------



## cesare (Jun 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> which draggers are coming to the urban meet up tonight - water poet - shoreditch?



Possibly 

Morning!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Morning draggers.  Last day of the drag for me this week - sadly I am here until 10.45pm.



I've been working from home til that time too.
can't afford not to - so unstable...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

just chatted to a tenant, apparently there was a mass brawl on the estate last night, loads of plod on site, teenager ne'r do wells tearing into eachother 

she was the first one to complain, everyone else seems to think

'ah well, mass brawl, that's no reason to ring the office is it ?'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)

With a mass brawl one calls the po-po, aint' it? Not some scruffy ne-er do well from 'the office'


----------



## kittyP (Jun 4, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I've been working from home til that time too.
> can't afford not to - *so unstable*...



Have you tried and extra leg/support on your chair?
Works for me.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> With a mass brawl one calls the po-po, aint' it? Not some scruffy ne-er do well from 'the office'



yes, plod are their first call, but you'd think that afterwards they would call the scruffy n'er do well


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> With a mass brawl one calls the po-po, aint' it? Not some scruffy ne-er do well from 'the office'


wait and see what happens, there's no point stopping a decent fight just cos someone's getting hurt


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Morning draggers.  Last day of the drag for me this week - sadly I am here until 10.45pm.



haha


----------



## crustychick (Jun 4, 2010)

morning all (just) having had a busy morning I'm still shattered and can only dream of lovely beer gardens and lovely beer... I'm looking longingly out of my window...

is it not lunchtime yet


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 4, 2010)

this must have been the longest morning in the history of the entire world. how can it still only be 11.58 ffs???


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2010)

kittyP said:


> What you doing this weekend?


Mostly fuck all, so the weekend can fuck off too  



Ms T said:


> Morning draggers.  Last day of the drag for me this week - sadly I am here until 10.45pm.


I'll be working at home quite late after working here all day, then doing homework, so will keep you company in the drag


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this must have been the longest morning in the history of the entire world. how can it still only be 11.58 ffs???


 it was 1200 when you posted


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 4, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> it was 1200 when you posted


it took me 2 minutes to press "submit reply" such is the drag here at present...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2010)

We have a sale here at the moment....it is two trestle tables outside the shop. I'd like to claim it is jumble sale chic...but it just looks cheap


----------



## Stig (Jun 4, 2010)

Busy day here. I've sent off my refs for job (both refs emailed me the q's and said' what would you like me to put') 

Someone coming round to look at the spare room tomorrow morning so i have to clean the entire flat today and YOU SHOULD SEE IT 

I brewed beer yesterday so the kitchen is full of boilers and pots full of hops and slime, the  floor is really sticky. The whole house is covered in cat moult, dustbunnies and mud filth from the garden, the actual spare room still has loads of tat in it from when we had a flood in the spare room.

Where to start?

Beer?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 4, 2010)

Stig said:


> Busy day here. I've sent off my refs for job (both refs emailed me the q's and said' what would you like me to put')
> 
> Someone coming round to look at the spare room tomorrow morning so i have to clean the entire flat today and YOU SHOULD SEE IT
> 
> ...


This of course, surprised that you needed to ask....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2010)

Have a beer and make a list


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 4, 2010)

Stigs' list

1. Have a beer.
2. Look at list.
3. See (1).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)

Stig said:


> Busy day here. I've sent off my refs for job (both refs emailed me the q's and said' what would you like me to put')
> 
> Someone coming round to look at the spare room tomorrow morning so i have to clean the entire flat today and YOU SHOULD SEE IT
> 
> ...



Nevermind all this: let us help you procrastinate on the internet.

What happened about the job you said 'no ta' to? Any come back?


----------



## Stig (Jun 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Nevermind all this: let us help you procrastinate on the internet.
> 
> What happened about the job you said 'no ta' to? Any come back?



They sent me a p45! The fuckwits! 
There was a note attached thanking me for my work and asking that I recommend them to any other 'candidates' wanting similar employment.

Arse?


 Elbow?

anyway, my new job is just round the corner from the recruitment office, let's hope i never bump into that guy on the way round.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2010)

urrrghhh...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

Woop woop woop, off to the sunshine and the pies


----------



## Stig (Jun 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Woop woop woop, off to the sunshine and the pies



Enjoy your pies, and lovely lovely kent. All the best people come from there you know.


----------



## cesare (Jun 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Woop woop woop, off to the sunshine and the pies




Hope you both have a good time!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)

Stig said:


> They sent me a p45! The fuckwits!
> There was a note attached thanking me for my work and asking that I recommend them to any other 'candidates' wanting similar employment.
> 
> Arse?
> ...



Oooooh-kay  Weird times, over now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> urrrghhh...



You alright, babes? Not really, right?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You alright, babes? Not really, right?



I has had a cold and I've been getting high all week :|

(((lungs))) < I think somethings evolving in there...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 4, 2010)

kittyP said:


> Have you tried and extra leg/support on your chair?
> Works for me.



so silly


----------



## cesare (Jun 4, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I has had a cold and I've been getting high all week :|
> 
> (((lungs))) < I think somethings evolving in there...



You been to the doc's? AB's?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Woop woop woop, off to the sunshine and the *piles *


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 4, 2010)

He should eat more wheat


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

Nom


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 4, 2010)

that looks proper awesome!?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that looks proper awesome!?



Not bad at all, possibly a bit hot today for that sort of meal. I went to town and had two pie, two mash and gravy. Little bit stuffed now, only think I can manage one pint of Guinness


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2010)

The mash on that plate is ridiculous


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nom





Badgers said:


> Not bad at all, possibly a bit hot today for that sort of meal. I went to town and had two pie, two mash and gravy. Little bit stuffed now, only think I can manage one pint of Guinness



both look proper good, but it's hot!!! pie is more appropriate for cold days imo

unless it's a pork pie - which is suitable for all-year-round eating


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The mash on that plate is ridiculous



it looks like a gravy dam - we can only hope that the gravy doesn't burst through the dam at any point


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> The mash on that plate is ridiculous



I cleared it  
Really like that pie place!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it looks like a gravy dam - we can only hope that the gravy doesn't burst through the dam at any point


I dunno.. it looked like it did a little


----------



## kittyP (Jun 4, 2010)

It was proper awsome indeed!!
I didn't have double stuff and still left a bit of mash nut mine was more proper as it had liquor not gravy! (although I had a taste of the gravy and was delicious).

Oddly enough Marty, I think we have only ever been for pie and mash when it's really hot for some reason


----------



## kittyP (Jun 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I dunno.. it looked like it did a little



Yes especially when you see Badgers t-shirt


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 4, 2010)

SOOPER  - why do Germans say this?

Good day at work.

Hoping to arrange a client meet in Berlin later this summer. 
Can hang out with me cousin then


----------



## Stig (Jun 4, 2010)

Chores update:

Garden tidy.

Kitchen nearly clean, only floor to go

Tat from spare room cleared out, still need to clean whole room.

Rest of house still to clean and tidy

One beer down.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2010)

I have spilt the dregs of my coffee all over my desk plus am covered in dust and bits of old paper from sorting out the filing cabinets.

So basically I smell!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

Busy afternoon then?
Or have you gone to sleep and/or melted?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2010)

Friday cuntitis.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2010)

fucks sake - net down most of the day, and I log back on to see monster mash!  nearly fainted with hunger!

AND I've been fucking busy, AND the engineer is coming back, and I bet he won't be cunting finished by 5.  Well he'll have to be.  I have a drs appointment (not really)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2010)

Been faffing about with files and filing cabinets so I have been "away from my desk" for a lot of the afternoon.

Now I am dusty like...like...Dusty Bin!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2010)

Right - time to go and wash off some dust then I am outta here. Have a great weekend Auntyshaggers!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 4, 2010)

3...2...1 - if only.

40 mins to go

getting bored of winding the footie fans up


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

(((Draggers)))

We are now settling into some garden time. Women are chatting, I am quaffing Stella


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

kittyP said:


> It was proper awsome indeed!!
> I didn't have double stuff and still left a bit of mash nut mine was more proper as it had liquor not gravy! (although I had a taste of the gravy and was delicious).
> 
> Oddly enough Marty, I think we have only ever been for pie and mash when it's really hot for some reason



well you can have it during the summer, it's not illegal or anything


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Friday cuntitis.



Weekend ointment will help babes x


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

35 minutes! but just got a call from someone who wants to see me , and she is on her way on the bus, she says she'll be here in 10 minutes


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2010)

fucks sake mart - what is it with these cunts of a Friday affy, eh?  

I had a stroke of luck - engineer fixed problem at exchange woohoo so I don't have to wait

Could fucking KILL for a spliff right now

Might fuck off in 15 mins actually


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> fucks sake mart - what is it with these cunts of a Friday affy, eh?
> 
> I had a stroke of luck - engineer fixed problem at exchange woohoo so I don't have to wait
> 
> ...



fucking liberty takers Soj, that's what they are


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> fucking liberty takers Soj, that's what they are



full on CUNTS is what they are mart

CUNTS


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)

_Hate_ flamigoez dress. Look like a _lump_


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> full on CUNTS is what they are mart
> 
> CUNTS



they sure are, no argument here 

cunts, pure and simple


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2010)

With your knockers?  I doubt it darlin

Right - I'm fucking goin fuck it

Have a good un y'all 


*cunts off*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 35 minutes! but just got a call from someone who wants to see me , and she is on her way on the bus, she says she'll be here in 10 minutes



10 minutes!! she's still not fucking here!!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> (((Draggers)))
> 
> We are now settling into some garden time. Women are chatting, I am quaffing Stella



that is a mean thread.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

Run free children, run free


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Weekend ointment will help babes x


Will it fuck.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jun 4, 2010)

A while back I posted (then deleted) a pointless rant about my work. In that rant was a management/statistic monkeys to doers ratio that was fast approaching a 100% ratio (6/7 at the time if I remember correctly)...

Today we achieved the awe inspiring ratio of 8/4 with 2 more managers apparently in the pipeline (signed off and hiring). I think I'm either in some cruel experiment or there is weird Machiavellianal shit I don't understand going on...

Off my chest and it's the weekend, time to let it go I guess 

Have a well earned break from the drag peeps!

Rbubish 




Cpatain Rbubish said:


> D = disillusioned
> R = red, colour I'm seeing and the colour of my eyes
> A = antipathy
> G = got a bucket full of Babylon and a handful of lead, gonna put em in gun man, and point it your head!
> ...


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2010)

I have had quite a satisfying day in terms of my duties as union rep.  Have managed to wrong-foot management twice.  

Only 40 minutes to go until the weekend.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 5, 2010)

Waking up at half five has made this day drag like a bastard... managed to get a lot done. More tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Waking up at half five has made this day drag like a bastard... managed to get a lot done. More tomorrow.





I woke at 6 today for no reason at all.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 5, 2010)

Amazing post Cpatain!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2010)

what's with this weekend drag?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 5, 2010)

Waiting for people to arrive so we can go out!
You?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what's with this weekend drag?



You're here too 

Non work work and shitty moods make the weekend drag. I'm hoping getting out the house for a couple of hours will fix it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2010)

just thinking about going to bed


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 5, 2010)

Night


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2010)

nightie night 




(have got one can of beer in fridge so might fo mad yet!!! :ekk


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

Arrggghhhh, where did this Monday come from? Could have slept another or two or twelve or more!! Was a nice long weekend for us but should have got more resting in.

Are we up for another week?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

it's a busy week, short staffed all week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Ack! Unemployed, up at 8am and got a cold


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

At least the World cup will distract us soon or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

And Big Brother 

How's yer plates, Bajji?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 7, 2010)

Half day for me today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

I applied for two jobs the same as the job I got made redundant from in 08 lst week and not heard from EITHER of them  

Got one more iron in fire. _One_.


----------



## Stig (Jun 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I applied for two jobs the same as the job I got made redundant from in 08 lst week and not heard from EITHER of them
> 
> Got one more iron in fire. _One_.



  I never heard from any of the buggers for months, and then all of a sudden- bosh. Nearly half a job. 

Good luck with your last iron.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Ta! Woman send out all points broadcast 'know anyone who could do this?' at my mates work then fucked off on holiday! Back today apparently. 

I have chased up the two mentioned. I have exactly the right skill set (skill set lol) so they'd be _thick_ not to interview me but who knows?

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stig (Jun 7, 2010)

Because I'm going in for a training day tomorrow, today is like an ACTUAL day off. 

A couple of people might come round to view the spare room today, so must keep tidy and vaguely alert. 

I did all that cleaning on Friday, nearly killed myself with it, I did, and then the woman told me she'd found somewhere and wouldn't be round. What a cowbag! Still, place is lovely and clean now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

I often wait for someone to invite themselves over then go _boom_ and tidy like a motherfucker. I quite enjoy it 

Ali Campbell on Radio 4. He is my guilty totty *faps*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

I read an interview with him and he said that some woman had said that he looks like someone who is thinking "I'd like to fuck you but I'm too busy"


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

the tidiest my place was ever, was when my mum came up to stay, luckily she has only stayed a couple of times in the last 13 years


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Half day for me today.



You know what you are, don't you?  Yes *glares*


Mornin all - g'luck on the job front stells.  Monday already though?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ali Campbell on Radio 4. He is my guilty totty *faps*



Me too.  I secretly love him.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning!

Busy day for me today, started with a swim and a  but since I got to work it's now  (why do people tell me 5 days before a deadline that they want another article sourced from somewhere  )

Tonight I will make cake!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2010)

I had a fab weekend and it's not over yet!  The best thing was bumping into an old friend from university that I hadn't seen in years in a pub on South Lambeth Road.  'Twas lovely.  He is coming to my birthday gathering on Saturday.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Me too.  I secretly love him.



He's got a lovely voice *dreamy* and so shouty and butch *dreamy*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I had a fab weekend and it's not over yet!  The best thing was bumping into an old friend from university that I hadn't seen in years in a pub on South Lambeth Road.  'Twas lovely.  He is coming to my birthday gathering on Saturday.


You told me on Saturday 

You seemed to be having a right good dance


----------



## cesare (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning!

Good luck with job huntin stells.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Cheers! I'm not really doing much at the moment  Waiting for phone to ring 

Oh, and in other news - I 'trimmed' my hair myself last night  Seems OK...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

When is curry again? I didn't put it in my diary.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, Bee


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

It's TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't lie marty  I know it's a Friday, I just don't know which one!

*searches thread for curry*


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You told me on Saturday
> 
> You seemed to be having a right good dance



Am absolutely knackered today.  Went out last night as well - had lovely dinner with a foodie from the US I only knew previously from t'internet.  They are Americans who drink - hurrah!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't lie marty  I know it's a Friday, I just don't know which one!
> 
> *searches thread for curry*





i've forgotten as well


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2010)

18th June.  

I can't come.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Am absolutely knackered today.  Went out last night as well - had lovely dinner with a foodie from the US I only knew previously from t'internet.  They are Americans who drink - hurrah!


Where and what did you eat?



marty21 said:


> i've forgotten as well




9 July... I'm putting it in my diary now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> 9 July it is!





Ms T said:


> 18th June.
> 
> I can't come.




I don' know now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Piss up/brewery


----------



## cesare (Jun 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 9 July... I'm putting it in my diary now.



June drinks  Friday week - 18th

July drinks and curry - 9th

August - tba


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where and what did you eat?




South Indian food at Rasa Samudra in Charlotte Street.   I'd been before but not for ages.  It was very nice and I didn't pay!  They also have four-year-old daughter who was impressively well-behaved.  She ate was she was given without fuss, talked a bit, played a bit, sat in her seat the whole evening while her parents got quietly drunk and was generally pretty amazing and cute.  I wish my friends' children were like that tbh.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> June drinks  Friday week - 18th
> 
> July drinks and curry - 9th
> 
> August - tba



Cesare knows.


----------



## cesare (Jun 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Cesare knows.



For some reason I was getting very organised at the end of last week. Diary and EVERYTHING.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Just sent speculative application for gig *punchesair*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> June drinks  Friday week - 18th
> 
> July drinks and curry - 9th
> 
> August - tba


cesare comes to the rescue  July is in London Bridge, cafe nawaz.. it's coming back to me now.



Ms T said:


> South Indian food at Rasa Samudra in Charlotte Street.   I'd been before but not for ages.  It was very nice and I didn't pay!  They also have four-year-old daughter who was impressively well-behaved.  She ate was she was given without fuss, talked a bit, played a bit, sat in her seat the whole evening while her parents got quietly drunk and was generally pretty amazing and cute.  I wish my friends' children were like that tbh.


Yum! If all kids were like that I might make up my mind whether I wanted one 

Nice one stells.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

psst... who's stuart cable?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yum! If all kids were like that I might make up my mind whether I wanted one



Tbh I don't think any of them are like that naturally.  Her parents have obviously worked hard on the whole manners thing, and are reaping the benefit.  It was such a nice change from my friend's offspring, who have no idea how to behave and are a huge pain in the arse.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> psst... who's stuart cable?



I was wondering too!

Hold on I'll google!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Drummer of Stereophonics! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuart_Cable

Hate 'em but it's news


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2010)

Shame it wasn't the lead singer


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> psst... who's stuart cable?



I just googled him.  He was a drummer in the Stereophonics.  Also, almost exactly the same age as me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

_Former_ drummer. Welsh news.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2010)

Mornin' all.

Good luck with the job stuff stella 

I am feeling made of fail and fed up today but I don't know why. Am wondering if it is PMT but that is not due for another week ffs!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning! Poor Qoths. I had a thought about you the other day... what was it? Uhm...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! Poor Qoths. I had a thought about you the other day... what was it? Uhm...



It is the thought that counts


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

Taylor Dayne  - Tell It To My Heart 

Blast from the past on the radio today ^ ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Taylor Dayne  - Tell It To My Heart
> 
> Blast from the past on the radio today ^ ^



Tell me I'm the only one! Tell me is this love or just a game!

Have that on 7"


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2010)

Bollocks

Thanks for that bajjy - gonna be my earworm all day now that


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I was wondering too!
> 
> Hold on I'll google!





5t3IIa said:


> Drummer of Stereophonics! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuart_Cable
> 
> Hate 'em but it's news


Cheers... they weren't bad.



Ms T said:


> I just googled him.  He was a drummer in the Stereophonics.  *Also, almost exactly the same age as me*.


That means nothing!


QueenOfGoths said:


> I am feeling made of fail and fed up today but I don't know why. Am wondering if it is PMT but that is not due for another week ffs!!


Monday blues?

Some pics to cheer you up...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

I haz a corm!

Cute bunny.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

It's either tiny or that fella is a GIANT.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2010)

Awww very cute pics bee, thank you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, you're right. Yes, it's more likely to be a GIANT. How embarrassing. I'll go back to bed


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> _Former_ drummer. Welsh news.



He looks well rough in all the photos.  Not nearly as well-preserved as yours truly.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

Yawn, yawn, yawn..... 

Having a bit of a 'fuck the rat race' Monday here so perhaps I need to write a list?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

Less sick days then


----------



## crustychick (Jun 7, 2010)

awesome pics Bee


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, you're right. Yes, it's more likely to be a GIANT. How embarrassing. I'll go back to bed


I don't know... I don't think there are many giants  so it must be a really teeny tiny bunny. I haven't had a rabbit since I was 5 - and everything was big then


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 7, 2010)

busy morning on phones, in an awful mood cos i lost my raybans at ratm yesterday evening, my dad gave them to me last month and dickhead here has managed to lose the fuckers inside a month


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> busy morning on phones, in an awful mood cos i lost my raybans at ratm yesterday evening, my dad gave them to me last month and dickhead here has managed to lose the fuckers inside a month



Horrid, hate losing good shades


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

40 minutes with pompous tenant - joy is all around


----------



## cesare (Jun 7, 2010)

Doing some tribunal shizzle and cleaning in between  Still, feels fairly productive I s'pose.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

I bought these this morning, I blame soj!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

Lunch soon though peeps


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2010)

Daunting DWP appeal form is daunting.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2010)

Off to meet the lovely han for lunch.  Laters.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

lunch, spicy chicken sarnie with tomato and onion, tea £3.20


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> lunch, spicy chicken sarnie with tomato and onion, tea £3.20



Would it have been any cheaper with plain (not spicy) chicken?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would it have been any cheaper with plain (not spicy) chicken?



possibly, and the addition of the onion and tomato inflated the bill by about 
20p


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

Should have got thinly sliced value range white bread spread with Stork margarine too, that may have shaved a bit more off.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Should have got thinly sliced value range white bread spread with Stork margarine too, that may have shaved a bit more off.



It was white crusty bed , I like white crusty bread


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2010)

I got cream crackered - 6 of the Jacobs kind, with boursin on em, a shedload of coleslaw, and some sliced baby plum tomatoes

fucking lush


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Daunting DWP appeal form is daunting.


is this cos of that shenanigans over not going to that meeting?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, got interview on Weds for the freelance thing! 

Got be out of bad while I was napping, she did


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, got interview on Weds for the freelance thing!
> 
> Got be out of bad while I was napping, she did



what were you doing in bad?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, *got interview on Weds for the freelance thing! *
> 
> Got be out of bad while I was napping, she did


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what were you doing in bad?



having a wank probably

g'luck stells


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Was not, was _napping_ in bad 

For the following reasons:

a. got a small cold
2. was tired
iv. was bored


----------



## cesare (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck on Wedn stells. Right, gonna have a ham and brie roll now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

Cheers 

Ham, eh? _Meat_, you say? I want some _meat_. Big fat juicy steak <drool>


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 7, 2010)

there's a bloke stood outside the post office selling duracell batteries, one pahnd a packet. he just keeps droning over and over

_duracell one pahnd, one pahnd duracell..._

over and over, every 10 seconds  it's starting to send me bonkers, how can i get him moved on?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

What's this freelance gig then missus? Hurray for interview 

I had a ham cheese and pickle sarnie on huge bread and some grapes... stuffed!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> there's a bloke stood outside the post office selling duracell batteries, one pahnd a packet. he just keeps droning over and over
> 
> _duracell one pahnd, one pahnd duracell..._
> 
> over and over, every 10 seconds  it's starting to send me bonkers, how can i get him moved on?



buy all his batteries


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> buy all his batteries


he's got millions of the fuckers, he's just unwrapped another box of batteries


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is this cos of that shenanigans over not going to that meeting?



yeah. The ironing is that I have a job lined up as soon as the ID/Forms are processed. But they have randomly cut me off despite me pointing out how I really can't walk 6 miles with my feets being as they are. As I have no start date yet I have to keep on the dole scums backs cos you aint working till the first paypacket hits the bank imho.

So annoying. And it is threatening to fuck my HB as well. Oh the orwellian farce that is the Department for Work or Prison


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What's this freelance gig then missus? Hurray for interview
> 
> I had a ham cheese and pickle sarnie on huge bread and some grapes... stuffed!



Account exec for Xmas Gift Guide for a supermarket mag  My mate works on it and it was an internal 'know anyone you could do this?' thingy. Is freelance on a day rate and starts next Monday! But ends in September  But his company are notorious for using tons of freelancers and not taking on any perm staff so maybe... I'll be doing Easter Guide over Xmas


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah. The ironing is that I have a job lined up as soon as the ID/Forms are processed. But they have randomly cut me off despite me pointing out how I really can't walk 6 miles with my feets being as they are. As I have no start date yet I have to keep on the dole scums backs cos you aint working till the first paypacket hits the bank imho.
> 
> So annoying. And it is threatening to fuck my HB as well. Oh the orwellian farce that is the Department for Work or Prison


Wankers. Maybe try East Notts Welfare Rights Service for some back up?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2010)

Cheers, I'll bell them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Account exec for Xmas Gift Guide for a supermarket mag  My mate works on it and it was an internal 'who anyone you could do this?' thingy. Is freelance on a day rate and starts next Monday! But ends in September  But his company are notorious for using tons of freelancers and not taking on any perm staff so maybe... I'll be doing Easter Guide over Xmas


Sounds good - fingers crossed.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

Halfway through the bad hour now, how are we doing?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2010)

I are doing fine, mainly cos I went the bank and tesco


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2010)

I have done quite a lot of work today tidying up and clearing out the filing cabinets.....it has been dull!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

just been in a meeting with a spanish tenant - a spanish caretaker was translating - he was flirting with her


----------



## cesare (Jun 7, 2010)

Have cleaned:

ma desk, and all items on it incl pen porn
ma office blinds
ma office radiator
the tops of ½ of the doors & frames
the glass/frames of some pictures/clocks
limelited some taps

44 minute TUPE conversation

just about to hang out laundry

then more TUPE stuff

then more tribunal stuff

Busy day


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

Not sure I can be arsed to make cake when I get home now... less and less bothered towards the end of the day. Should be happy that I'm almost free, but I'm in a worse mood now than I was this morning. Maybe being up since 5am isn't so great after all    

Here's hoping someone might make tea for me for a change.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeeehaaaa

5 minutes to go!!!  Then home for wine, and spliff, and lovely food, and couch


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

Still worky worky


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 7, 2010)

laters potatoes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

I have to do: laundry, homework and cook tea. I want to sit on my arse and read my book


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have to do: laundry, homework and cook tea. I want to sit on my arse and read my book



Fuck it all off, have a butty, and read your book - world won't end chuck!

Reet - I'm offski - seeeeee ya, wouldn't wanna beeeeee ya


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

been a long Monday

glad it's over with


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

I did laundry and made cake, but only looked at my homework 

*shrugs*


----------



## Stig (Jun 8, 2010)

Morning!

I'm not first up am I? Tell me I'm not! 

Training day today.

Well, I say 'day'.

Three hours.   *braces self*


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

Nah, I've been up since ½ 6 

Hope you're getting paid for that training Stig!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm up  was too hot


----------



## Stig (Jun 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Nah, I've been up since ½ 6
> 
> Hope you're getting paid for that training Stig!



Depends who's asking  

It seems to be on my contract, (starting date today) but since I'm only doing the two mornings this week, it's tricky to know when to sign off. Was going to say as from monday when I start 5 day weeks. I can always declare the 6 hours once I have the money...

I need to look into tax credits too i expect, being it's a three hour per day job


----------



## Stig (Jun 8, 2010)

Getting up in the morning is surprisingly hard work after four months off.

Doesn't help that I'm on a one month fad diet which excludes caffeine ATM.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2010)

Morning all. What a stinker!! Hot but rainy which makes for a lovely commute in. Should be stickier than a stick insect stuck on a pritstick by the time I arrive at work. Early though, have much to do and more to delay/ignore.


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

Delay declaring till you get it, that's the spirit Stig 

I didn't know you could get tax credits if you don't have children. Another aspect of the benefits system that I don't have a clue about 


It's horrible weather out there. Really dark and rainy. At least there's a cool breeze now though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2010)

Yah, pissing down in the east end too. I still have a cold and woke up all throwing duvet off hot  Nothing in the diary for today but 3 (THREE) things for tomorrow! Busybusybusy. Got interview, doc appointment then sign on. All in a row


----------



## Stig (Jun 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> stickier than a stick insect stuck on a pritstick



 quote for the day


----------



## Stig (Jun 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Delay declaring till you get it, that's the spirit Stig
> 
> I didn't know you could get tax credits if you don't have children. Another aspect of the benefits system that I don't have a clue about


I'm not sure either, I'm sure there's some kind of low-incom taxidooby thing? I'll look it up later.. 



I should get off my arse!    Byee draggers


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

Have a good first day!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2010)

just starting another 17 hour day 

need coffee


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

17 hours! Harsh.

Anyone here on Twitter?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2010)

Arrrgggggghhhhhhhhh 
Drrrrrraaaaaaaaag 

Actually no, it is gonna be a busy one today so I may be in here less than usual. 
Keep the fires burning people, see you nearer lunch time


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> 17 hours! Harsh.
> 
> Anyone here on Twitter?



aye, martyj21

morning all


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> aye, martyj21
> 
> morning all



K, following you. I'm cesareurban


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2010)

Morning all.  Been a busy few days of doing other peoples work, but should be back to proper dragging today.



cesare said:


> Anyone here on Twitter?



Yeah, same username as here


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.  Been a busy few days of doing other peoples work, but should be back to proper dragging today.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, same username as here



K, gotcha. Nice profile!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> K, following you. I'm cesareurban



followed you back


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> followed you back





I'm quite liking this. Button had to show me how to do it, but I seem to have grasped it now  (The basics, anyway).


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> I'm quite liking this. Button had to show me how to do it, but I seem to have grasped it now  (The basics, anyway).



is button on it?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> just starting another 17 hour day
> 
> need coffee



Wtf?  Why 17 hours?!

I am upgrading router firmware today.  Informed tenants.  They all have the rabbit in the headlights look now, in case they have to renew their own network settings. Unfortunately, this is not a service I offer. *cackle*


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is button on it?



Yep, nigelewisham.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

jeeze, it is super humid today, I'm melting away atm


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Yep, nigelewisham.



catchy!


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> catchy!



Shoulda been lewishamarket I reckon.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Wtf?  Why 17 hours?!



Two jobs innit.

(I included lunch, tea, commuting and internet time so I suppose it's not really 17 hours)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2010)

God, I'm sick of being unemployed. Gonna have a nap, take self to watch SATC2 then have a nap


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Two jobs innit.
> 
> (I included lunch, tea, commuting and internet time so I suppose it's not really 17 hours)



Double dragger. Stai facento questa operazione veramente controvoglia - doppia


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Two jobs innit.
> 
> (I included lunch, tea, commuting and internet time so I suppose it's not really 17 hours)



Gawd

Must be skint chuck if you're having to do two jobs


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> take self to watch SATC2 *then kill self*



Corrected for you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2010)

Morning people. 

It is warm in here today, have just put the fan on. Hoping for a quiet day


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 8, 2010)

Warm? It's freezing where I am!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Double dragger. Stai facento questa operazione veramente controvoglia - doppia



What does that mean? 



sojourner said:


> Gawd
> 
> Must be skint chuck if you're having to do two jobs



Not really skint but I need the money to take Mrs and Carnage Jnr home for a few weeks in September. It'll be worth it in the end.  Besides, this second job will only last until the end of the month.


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> What does that mean?



Along the lines of; you've been dragging your feet throughout this whole job - twice.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Not really skint but I need the money to take Mrs and Carnage Jnr home for a few weeks in September. It'll be worth it in the end.  Besides, this second job will only last until the end of the month.



Home?  Huh?  Sorry - being nosey, you don't have to explain if you don't want.  (but I may call you worsererer names next time I see you if you don't. )


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Along the lines of; you've been dragging your feet throughout this whole job - twice.



It does feel like that at times.

At least I can do this evening job at home. I can't sit in my underwear, drink cheap cider and listen to breakcore during my day job. Although I could try...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)

Ahlan 

Morning college class done, now down to proper work. I brought cake in because I have too much!


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It does feel like that at times.
> 
> At least I can do this evening job at home. I can't sit in my underwear, drink cheap cider and listen to breakcore during my day job. Although I could try...



You're on the right thread for it!

Drag, drag, drag ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> At least I can do this evening job at home. I can't sit in my underwear, drink cheap cider and listen to breakcore during my day job. Although I could try...


Do it on Friday


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Home?  Huh?  Sorry - being nosey, you don't have to explain if you don't want.  (but I may call you worsererer names next time I see you if you don't. )



Sorry I meant Mrs. C's home (a delightful small town in the North of China), not mine (a delightful small town in the North of England).

And stop calling me names!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do it on Friday




"you said dress down"


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Sorry I meant Mrs. C's home (a delightful small town in the North of China), not mine (a delightful small town in the North of England).
> 
> And stop calling me names!



Oh I seeeeee 

















pussy


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2010)

Too early for lunch?  



sojourner said:


> I am upgrading router firmware today.  Informed tenants.  They all have the rabbit in the headlights look now, in case they have to renew their own network settings. Unfortunately, this is not a service I offer. *cackle*



Could you not offer this service for a 'nominal fee'?


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Too early for lunch?



Not too early. I'm munching my way through a tuna salad right now. Give it some time to digest before I start feeling nauseous when Thatcher's wheeled out by disco later on.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Too early for lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> Could you not offer this service for a 'nominal fee'?



No, because it would take me away from Reception for way too long, plus I am no way fucking about with other people's network settings - pain in the arse enough running the LAN as it is. The SECOND something goes awry on their machines* I *will be the one being mithered to death


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2010)

Ohh, another exciting court case taking on some liars and stuff


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

met a lovely tenant this morning, told me she loved living on the estate because it was a great community

then told me that her neighbours were lunatic alcoholics with a dangerous dog


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

last night on the bus, a bloke was talking on his phone REALLY LOUDLY about sex, how he had shagged a bird for over 100 hours at the weekend (impressive in a 48 hour spell - he has the ability to make time stand still) he was also off to Liverpool with his dad, and he was goign to shag a 'couple of dorises' 

watch out Liverpool, he's on his way


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2010)

Rain is a bit heavy here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Rain is a bit heavy here.



It's sunning and raining at the same time here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Rain is a bit heavy here.



Just started to pour it down here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2010)

Passing here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Passing here



My strange colleague has gone out in the downpour but hasn't taken in umbrella because he doesn't really like getting them wet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My strange colleague has gone out in the downpour but hasn't taken in umbrella because he doesn't really like getting them wet



You work in a _madhouse_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You work in a _madhouse_



I know 

We have a facebook page now and one of the first things written on it was from a member of the shop staff basically saying "Wish I was outside rather than stuck in the shop but at least they have forgotten that this computer can still get Facebook"  She then added "But I am working!"


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have a facebook page now and one of the first things written on it was from a member of the shop staff basically saying "Wish I was outside rather than stuck in the shop but at least they have forgotten that this computer can still get Facebook"  She then added "But I am working!"



Haha! Ace   Dim or what?

It's absolutely BOUNCING down here.  I'd rather it was like this though than being all sunny and driving me insane by not being out in it


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

mac in a sac kept the top half dry, jeans are sodden though  sunny again now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)

curry for lunch...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> mac in a sac


Prefer a kag in a bag myself


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)

I want some rhyming waterproof trousers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> curry for lunch...



Nom


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want some rhyming waterproof trousers



Slacks in rucksacks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2010)

I have just treated myself to a piece of shortbread that my friend brought back from Cornwall. It melted in the mouth  I want more!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Slacks in rucksacks


Good but not great


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Good but not great



Slacks in sacks is catchier. There aren't many trouser words and bag words that rhyme


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)

That is catchier... I could only thing of troos, then no bag word.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2010)

Gaiters for racers?

Clutching at straws now I think...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2010)

What areyou people on about? 

I'm in the fleapit! Was on time so a billion fucking adverts  not even got to trailors


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)

Fleapit? 

Trailors?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2010)

areyou?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What areyou people on about?
> 
> I'm in the fleapit! Was on time so a billion fucking adverts  not even got to trailors



Whatyouseeing?
Whatyouseeing?
Whatyouseeing?
Whatyouseeing?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)

I just want to know where she is! 

Is she at the cinema on her phone? 

If she is why did she go to one with fleas?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2010)

I bet she is asleep


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2010)

gawd, what a busy day again  and no sleep cos cough/cough/cough still going on. and it's fucking raining. and my brother's coming to stay for the night tonight.

want to go home and hide away from the world......


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> gawd, what a busy day again  and no sleep cos cough/cough/cough still going on. and it's fucking raining. and my brother's coming to stay for the night tonight.
> 
> want to go home and hide away from the world......



 but does your brother's visit mean drinking which could make it a


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> but does your brother's visit mean drinking which could make it a


possibly i suppose. if i drink enough, i may also get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2010)

Heavens just opened but quickly closed again. 
This afternoon is a fucking killer of a drag and no mistake!


----------



## Stig (Jun 8, 2010)

Training went well!  

 I've already joined the fruit club and the pizza club, done an hours overtime, and I'm in again tomorrow, and have options for Thursday and Friday as well.

Prawn madras and mushroom pilau for lunch.


----------



## cesare (Jun 8, 2010)

Sudden downpour!

Glad the training went well Stig. S'pretty good if you get plenty of opportunities for O/T too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)

Stig said:


> Training went well!
> 
> I've already joined the fruit club and the pizza club, done an hours overtime, and I'm in again tomorrow, and have options for Thursday and Friday as well.
> 
> Prawn madras and mushroom pilau for lunch.


Sounds like a great day 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> want to go home and hide away from the world......


I want to do this too, but today I leave here at 5, then out again for a meeting at half 6, home by half 8 or 9 

Tomorrow's another day eh? If I'm up stupid early again I'm going to go and swim in the rain!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2010)

Right - I am going to try and walk to Paddington again tonight. Did it in 30mins yesterday (from Warren Street) and still managed to get the same train than if I'd got the bus.

However not sure my legs will be able to take the pace so may bail out about Baker Street and get the tube/bus. Deffo if it rains - I don't really do umbrellas


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

busy day, more staff in tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - I am going to try and walk to Paddington again tonight. Did it in 30mins yesterday (from Warren Street) and still managed to get the same train than if I'd got the bus.
> 
> However not sure my legs will be able to take the pace so may bail out about Baker Street and get the tube/bus. Deffo if it rains - I don't really do umbrellas



you need a mac in a sac


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



That was me, only with the friggin router   Why can't anything IT related EVER go smoothly, eh?  

sorted now anyway 

sounds fantastic Stig!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2010)

That was shit


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That was shit



SATC2?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That was shit



What, what?! What did you see!!!?

I am watching Springwatch


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2010)

Home earlier than I thought... my drag is done for the day and I'm leaving homework til tomorrow... knitting and some True Blood I think, then early night and read my book in bed


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What, what?! What did you see!!!?
> 
> I am watching Springwatch



so am I

Kate Humble


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> so am I
> 
> Kate Humble



She's very enthusiastic


----------



## Ms T (Jun 8, 2010)

Night time drag.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> but does your brother's visit mean drinking which could make it a


all passed off well, few bevs down the local, cooked them a nice veggie cottage pie which they cleaned up, now they've gone to bed and i'm just having a naughty late beer before bed


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2010)

fucking hell, that day dragged and dragged. finally clocked off so time for a beer and some kip as I have to be up at 6 to do it all over again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fucking hell, that day dragged and dragged. finally clocked off so time for a beer and some kip as I have to be up at 6 to do it all over again



Eeeek, that is horrid!!

Struggled out of bed today. Got an okay day ahead, meeting over lunch with a newspaper type which is a bit of a chore. Oh well, at least it isn't raining so far


----------



## cesare (Jun 9, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

Morning! Interview in 3 hours! Snot loosening, thank god! 

Funny weather  had to get up to pit socks on last night but that might just be me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

Need to know what's happening, you know, cuz it affects shoe choices


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

Might wear my Ginas but they'll die if it rains


----------



## cesare (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck with interview in whichever pit socks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

Pit


----------



## cesare (Jun 9, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Pit



You'll be fine!

I'm having lettuce and potato salad for breakfast.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2010)

looks like rain - make sure you all pack your macs in sacs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

I WILL be fine 

gonna take plimsolls in my bag in case of moisture from teh skyyyyyy


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2010)

good luck with teh interview

I'm up before the beak again this morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

I was up before the beak once for non-payment of tv license. Was during world cup 1996.. ?

e2a: must have been 1994. I was 20. THOSE WERE THE DAZE


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I was up before the beak once for non-payment of tv license. Was during world cup 1996.. ?



never done it as a wrong un tbh


----------



## cesare (Jun 9, 2010)

I did a no-show to the beak re council tax, twice. 


*licks chives and mayonnaise off knife*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> I did a no-show to the beak re council tax, twice.
> 
> 
> *licks chives and mayonnaise off knife*



there may have been a poll tax one - but I moved and just forgot about it 

maybe I'm still being hunted


----------



## cesare (Jun 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> there may have been a poll tax one - but I moved and just forgot about it
> 
> maybe I'm still being hunted



They track you down, marty, they track you down 

You'll be up for conspiracy to distort census figures an all


----------



## Stig (Jun 9, 2010)

I was up before the beak so many times I have a box of paperwork.  


Day two of training! Really should have read through the stuff from yesterday, but having three lots of people round for spare room viewings yesterday arvo was so draining, we had to go to the pub instead.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2010)

Early, early, early today but no bad thing as there is much to do


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2010)

G'luck stells


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2010)

Popped to the shop yesterday to pick up some smokes. 
Who should stroll in but Ken Livingstone. 

Had a bit of a chat with Ken who seemed on fine form walking the Tulse Hill beat


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

Fanks Bee!

Gotta work out what time to leave


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2010)

Leave earlier than you think you need to


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

Alright then. Bye


----------



## Stig (Jun 9, 2010)

good luck 5t3IIa!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2010)

Right, meeting time.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2010)

what are your needs Badgers?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2010)

fucking hell.... again


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2010)

again what? another day?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

I did think 'ooh badger cull season again' listening to news but don't fink carnage (welcome btw!) means that

am eating yoghurt in Eat nr int place. £2.18!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> what are your needs Badgers?




sf...........


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> again what? another day?



yep 

i have an objectives meeting with my line manager in five minutes. people have been preparing all week for theirs and i haven't even bothered to look at the thing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2010)

another long one or short one today?

just go through it in the meeting with them... will be fine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> yep
> 
> i have an objectives meeting with my line manager in five minutes. people have been preparing all week for theirs and i haven't even bothered to look at the thing.



That's the spirit! Ooh, you are fitting in nicely


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> am eating yoghurt in Eat nr int place. *£2.18*!






5t3IIa said:


> sf...........


probably


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> yep
> 
> i have an objectives meeting with my line manager in five minutes. people have been preparing all week for theirs and i haven't even bothered to look at the thing.



Wing it, blag it - I only ever look at mine 10 mins before the boss turns up.  

Good luck stells! again 

Winsday - woo - almost halfway through t'week now chaps!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2010)

*GOOD LUCK STELLA!!*

Working at home today which so far has involved taking Mr. Kippers to the vet for this annual check up.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2010)

Boring meeting was boring


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That's the spirit! Ooh, you are fitting in nicely





sojourner said:


> Wing it, blag it - I only ever look at mine 10 mins before the boss turns up.
> 
> Good luck stells! again
> 
> Winsday - woo - almost halfway through t'week now chaps!



It was a piece of piss 

But for the hour or so that I was in there my desk has disappeared under a pile of files


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> another long one or short one today?
> 
> just go through it in the meeting with them... will be fine.



another long one


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It was a piece of piss


They always are - I find just agreeing enthusiastically with everything the cunt has to say works wonders 


drcarnage said:


> another long one



but worth it - and not for much longer


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 9, 2010)

good lucks stells


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boring meeting was boring



haha


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> They always are - I find just agreeing enthusiastically with everything the cunt has to say works wonders



That's exactly what I did! 




> but worth it - and not for much longer



totally worth it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

Quick n painless :/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Quick n painless :/



When will you know?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2010)

Off in about 20 mins now  
Would prefer sleeps


----------



## cesare (Jun 9, 2010)

Boo!

I went back to sleep after breakfast


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When will you know?



Today or tomorrow. *sigh*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Today or tomorrow. *sigh*



Fingers crossed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

Ta. Am in a pub garden now, waiting for next exciting installment of 9/6/10


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 9, 2010)

wish i was.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ta. Am in a pub garden now, waiting for next exciting installment of 9/6/10


do we get a teaser?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> do we get a teaser?



I'm in a waiting room preparing to empty my bladder. 

Hth


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ta. Am in a pub garden now, waiting for next exciting installment of 9/6/10



Have a couple of pints of nice cold kronenbourg for me would you love?  I'd send a bank transfer for the next 6 that I would like to consume


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2010)

up before the beak, 2 hours of legal argument, opposing counsel was well annoying, but also kinda hot

adjourned in the end, will have to do it all again in 8 weeks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2010)

We have just been here for lunch

http://www.caldesi.com/caldesi-in-campagna-delete/

It was lush  Plus a large glass of sweet marsala and a large glass of pinot grigio (our drinks bill was bigger than the food bill ) has left me slightly....merry!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2010)

no drag this afternoon?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2010)

I was a bit busy, then fucked off out to the sorting office for the draggiest hour.  No drag here.  Well, there is NOW like - but not long til I can get home to glug lovely half-price rioja, and make a fuck-off big tea of saussies and mash


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2010)

I might just go home (in the rain... bleurgh)... I worked through my lunch and was in at 8, that's long enough isn't it?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd be gone be now bee!!  Gwan, fuck off


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2010)

Cake munched... so I'm facking off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 9, 2010)

see ya. i want to go but must stay another hour....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I might just go home (in the rain... bleurgh)... I worked through my lunch and was in at 8, that's long enough isn't it?



do you have a mac in a sac yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2010)

Work
Lunch meeting
Working more
Home though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2010)

Work
Lunch meeting
Working more
Home though


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jun 9, 2010)

Is the decade nearly over or has it really only been but a short few months?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 9, 2010)

Preparing for the night drag again here.  Have been asleep most of the day and have just had a sustaining tea of baby back ribs, sausage, potato salad and proper salad.  

In other news, have just found a dead blue tit outside the back door.  Suspected Hendrix the cat, as he was looking shifty and had followed me around the house miaowing his head off, but on inspection bird didn't have a feather out of place so probably flew into the glass.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

Dragging day has finally ended! 

Need. Beer.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

Yawn!
Yawn! 
Yawn!
Did I mention yawn?

Was home early last night. Nice pasta dinner, no alcohol and an early night. Still feel crappy and tired though  

Oh well, one more sleep and then the weekend is nigh. Gonna be a very quiet and lazy one for us. Footy, F1, gardening and little else! 

Right, time to suit up!!!


----------



## cesare (Jun 10, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 10, 2010)

Just under an hour to go....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

Morning peeps! 
Gonna rain isn't it? 

Oh well, will hide in office today. I can see another busy one ahead sadly. Maybe it will avert the drag, we shall see


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Awake at stupid o'clock again. Looks grey out there.


----------



## Stig (Jun 10, 2010)

Morning! 

Back in again today, It's going to be a busy three hours.

Lady I am taking over is on second to last day evah.. She is scarily pregnant.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

*Reckon we will see the 10k drag milestone by close of the week people?*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2010)

early start as been roped in for all-day interviews, yawn yawn yawn...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2010)

Long day for me too.
Emailing people from India for half the day....
Deadlines, deadlines, deadlines....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Deadlines, deadlines, deadlines....



Dreadlines?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

My mate at the job I went for said woman is seeing another person today  Apparently she said I was 'lovely' though


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bit cold today, but there is a lovely woman at the bus stop wearing denim jodphurs


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Dreadlines?





...and I should had brought a fresh pair of jeans to work. Cos I smell like yesterday's sweat...kinda like _that kid _in primary school. 




			
				5t3IIa said:
			
		

> My mate at the job I went for said woman is seeing another person today  Apparently she said I was 'lovely' though



Too early to say. 
When will they make a decision?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Today, I think.

*sigh*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope today's better than yesterday...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2010)

I sent my old dear out with my card last night and she entered the pin wrong. Thrice. Now I have to take the long and winding road to the bank and order a new card. FML


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Have you started this job yet, man?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2010)

waiting on the damn CRB checks. For a cleaning job. A CRB. For a bin emptying desk dusting job. Insania.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I sent my old dear out with my card last night and she entered the pin wrong. Thrice. Now I have to take the long and winding road to the bank and order a new card. FML



that's what she said


at this moment, she is larging it up on your money


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> waiting on the damn CRB checks. For a cleaning job. A CRB. For a bin emptying desk dusting job. Insania.



that's how spies ALWAYS the secret stuff, you could be planting bugs, messing with their info


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> waiting on the damn CRB checks. For a cleaning job. A CRB. For a bin emptying desk dusting job. Insania.



Don't you have a lengthy criminal record though dotty? 

Mornin all - Friday Eve   Am really badly skint this month, so working on ways to maximise all food in the house, and ignoring my rather large weed bill


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> waiting on the damn CRB checks. For a cleaning job. A CRB. For a bin emptying desk dusting job. Insania.



Well, you could have an unspent bank robbing conviction...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that's how spies ALWAYS the secret stuff, you could be planting bugs, messing with their info



Or setting up peak rate phone lines. Then arriving to clean, dialling the peak rate lines from every handset in the building as you merrily clean (root through desk drawers, cupboards and fridges) the office. Then hang up all the phones, pop home and count up your loot?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm just hoping I'll pass. My badness was years ago


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2010)

Did you pay for the CRB?
6 weeks of balls and then there's a possibility of a lost passport.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm just hoping I'll pass. My badness was years ago



Bribe them just to be sure


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm just hoping I'll pass. My badness was years ago



Oh. Ah. Anything for thieving?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

i worked with a bloke years ago who decided to save money, by only eating spuds and tomato sauce, every day for a month , I think he got scurvy


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Or setting up peak rate phone lines. Then arriving to clean, dialling the peak rate lines from every handset in the building as you merrily clean (root through desk drawers, cupboards and fridges) the office. Then hang up all the phones, pop home and count up your loot?



that does sound like something old dotty would have done


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds like something the new Stella could do


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh. Ah. Anything for thieving?



uh huh. I reckon I'll pass though cos it was ages ago. We'll see.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> i worked with a bloke years ago who decided to save money, by only eating spuds and tomato sauce, every day for a month , I think he got scurvy





I've got shedloads of food in, in various styles - tinned, fresh-frozen, loads of dried carbs etc - shouldn't be a bother, just makes me more inventive


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> uh huh. I reckon I'll pass though cos it was ages ago. We'll see.



Is there a time limit on them then?  Are they juvey?  If so, they may well not count


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm just hoping I'll pass. My badness was years ago



They take that into consideration, providing the offence has nothing to do with the actual job/ risk to others - thieving, sex offences, gbh etc.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Sounds like something the new Stella could do



bad stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Need to get a job first


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

Dum dee dum..


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Is there a time limit on them then?  Are they juvey?  If so, they may well not count



dunno how long it is till spent but last time I spoke to a solicitor I was informed that as I served less than 3 months on each it will not show up on my record. We'll see. I'm still looking elsewhere just in case, but I think I'll pass tbf.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

im hungry


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

____~~


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

there has to be some food around here somewhere.....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



I wish.

All I've found is half a slice of bread and some out of date sunflower seeds.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm hungry. 
And whenever I speak to my Nordic colleague, my eyes wander to her tits. 
Fuckin' embarrassing. And I'm not going to speak to her for the rest of the day.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I'm hungry.
> And whenever I speak to my Nordic colleague, my eyes wander to her tits.
> Fuckin' embarrassing. And I'm not going to speak to her for the rest of the day.



Just stare at her tits instead.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> And whenever I speak to my Nordic colleague, my eyes wander to her tits.
> Fuckin' embarrassing. And I'm not going to speak to her for the rest of the day.



I'm like that with two women in here - I have to physically force myself to look in their eyes.  However, the signing in book is to my side on a low desk, so I do get plenty of opportunity for a quick sideways schwizzle when they're signing in  

*eye ache*



drcarnage said:


> Just stare at her tits instead.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

Bouncy bouncy


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not a tits guy. But they're fuckin' gorgeous. and making me hungrier.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Feeling a bit  here but for no good reason. Just tired I think.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I'm not a tits guy. But they're fuckin' gorgeous. and making me hungrier.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Feeling a bit  here but for no good reason. Just tired I think.



Have something nice and tasty to eat queeny, fuck the diet for 5 mins


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm like that with two women in here - I have to physically force myself to look in their eyes.  However, the signing in book is to my side on a low desk, so I do get plenty of opportunity for a quick sideways schwizzle when they're signing in
> 
> *eye ache*




perve!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Have something nice and tasty to eat queeny, fuck the diet for 5 mins



I did that yesterday  Went out for lunch at a restaurant in Bray and had calves livers with caramalised onions and olive mash. OMG is was lush 

Just on a bit of a downer at the moment - loads of things are falling apart none of which is terrible but is just all adding up to a bigger whole iyswim.

It'll pass


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

Morning 



marty21 said:


> do you have a mac in a sac yet?


Not yet... I need a cycley mac in a sac 



Ms T said:


> Just under an hour to go....


Don't know how you do it!



QueenOfGoths said:


> It'll pass


That's the spirit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

Morning Bee  
Cake is great


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

I am tired 
Cake is good  better than my last one!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I did that yesterday  Went out for lunch at a restaurant in Bray and had calves livers with caramalised onions and olive mash. OMG is was lush



Should have gone to the Fat Duck for some snail porridge 

Morning all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

OK -my tummy hurts all the time 

Diagnose me!


----------



## the button (Jun 10, 2010)

After a longish period of near-total inactivity at work, two clients I've been chasing finally decide they want their projects completed sooner rather than later.  I knew this would happen. 

*makes the most of quietish day before it all kicks off*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh oh oh... 

Was outside Green Park tube yesterday and a man was walking down the street with a Hawk on his arm  
Could not get a picture


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> OK -my tummy hurts all the time
> 
> Diagnose me!



You are either up the duff or your need a big poo. Or both.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning Bee
> Cake is great



no cake for us


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are either up the duff or your need a big poo. Or both.


^ this 


marty21 said:


> no cake for us


did you come round to pick it up? eh? eh? eh? 

I don't deliver


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ^ this
> did you come round to pick it up? eh? eh? eh?
> 
> I don't deliver



you should  deliver


24/7


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

how much would you pay me?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> how much would you pay me?



one millllioooooooooooooon pouuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddsssssssss


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

what cake was it you wanted sir?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

I still haven't found anything substantial to eat. I may have to go into the park outside, hunt, kill and eat a squirrel... or perhaps a small child.

Or I could just wait half an hour until lunch.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> perve!!!


Naturally, mart! I have been honing my perving skills a lonnnng time now 


QueenOfGoths said:


> It'll pass






5t3IIa said:


> OK -my tummy hurts all the time
> 
> Diagnose me!



Don't use the word tummy for a start - you're not 5


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I still haven't found anything substantial to eat. I may have to go into the park outside, hunt, kill and eat a squirrel... or perhaps a small child.
> 
> Or I could just wait half an hour until lunch.



I make sure I have SOMETHING in at all times these days - keep a big pot of that oetker/whatever yoghurt int fridge so I can spoon a load in me gob to keep me going


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## the button (Jun 10, 2010)

Parasitic drag.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I make sure I have SOMETHING in at all times these days - keep a big pot of that oetker/whatever yoghurt int fridge so I can spoon a load in me gob to keep me going



Good idea.

I think I'll go to the market on Monday and buy a shit load of fruit to keep me going through the week.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

lunch time soon


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> lunch time soon



I have discovered the delights of a 1-2pm lunch hour.  I eat a fair bit in the morning to keep me going, but it dunt half cut down the afternoon drag


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

Office banter is boring today. 
Need to suggest a racy topic or something.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I have discovered the delights of a 1-2pm lunch hour.  I eat a fair bit in the morning to keep me going, but it dunt half cut down the afternoon drag



Ahem?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Office banter is boring today.
> Need to suggest a racy topic or something.



How about the 'can you hold a pencil under your tits/testies' topic?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

That is my preferred slot soj... if I lunch at 12pm the afternoon is a bastard!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ahem?



Yeh I know - I posted on that n all


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I have discovered the delights of a 1-2pm lunch hour.  I eat a fair bit in the morning to keep me going, but it dunt half cut down the afternoon drag



occasionally do that, but I rarely feel like breakfast, so by 12 I'm starving!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ahem?


Nearly two years old  things change!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> occasionally do that, but I rarely feel like breakfast, so by 12 I'm starving!



I never feel like breakfast, but as I pound away for 20 mins on my exy bike every morning, I MAKE myself eat something before I leave the house, and then have bits of yoghurt/fruit during the morning to stop me crashing

I'm fucking hungry every couple of hours anyway


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nearly two years old  things change!



We fear CHANGE!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

New thread at 10k?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

Landlords accounts department just called to chase unpaid invoices. Turns out the _*landlord*_ has not got the correct address, not the right building or even the correct street!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> New thread at 10k?





Badgers said:


> We fear CHANGE!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>



Oi you... 

BiddlyBee - 28,577	
Badgers - 28,528


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

what we racing to?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> what we racing to?



to catch me


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

LUNCHTIME!!  woohoo!  cold cumberland saussie butties slathered in English mustard 

rarrrr


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> what we racing to?



Y30K


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> to catch me


we'd be racing forever 



Badgers said:


> Y30K


you're on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>





God, I'm in a shit state. I can't work out if I'm ill, bored or depressed


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> LUNCHTIME!!  woohoo!  cold cumberland saussie butties slathered in English mustard
> 
> rarrrr



Excellent sarnie there ^ ^ ^ 

Mine were tuna mayo (NO CORN) and cheese and Marmite today. 
Not bad, have a couple of apples today too for the goodness.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

just had a sarnie of epic proportions


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> just had a sarnie of epic proportions


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers don't turn into DC it's not nice


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> God, I'm in a shit state. I can't work out if I'm ill, bored or depressed


I think bored


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think bored



Tummy hurts though?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

hmmmmm 

what sort of hurt?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

((5t3IIa))

You need distracting!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Dunno really. Sorta hungry feeling but I can't be hungry. Had some aspirin over the last few days as only thing under £2 in corner shop to ease headache from cold but unless I've got a fucking ulcer they wouldn't make my tummy hurt.

I do need distracting. I always like distractions.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

It is Freeday tomorrow, that is a welcome distraction


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2010)

Freeday and kick off/ first game in WC.
The office want me to plan a meeting at Warren Street at 3pm - so they can sneak to the pub. Me and manager working/ they at pub?  Talking about team spirit...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is Freeday tomorrow, that is a welcome distraction



Doesn't mean much to someone without a job


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

Ooooh, for some reason I thought the footy started on Saturday (fail) not tomorrow.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Doesn't mean much to someone without a job


It does if you can play with people who do have jobs 

You got owt planned?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ooooh, for some reason I thought the footy started on Saturday (fail) not tomorrow.


Starts tomorrow, first England match Saturday.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



maybe not _that_ epic


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent sarnie there ^ ^ ^



Yeh, 'part from its given me heartburn


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

Off in just over an hour  
But only for a late meeting 
Oh well, could be worse, could be raining


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

im really starting to flag now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It does if you can play with people who do have jobs
> 
> You got owt planned?



True enough. I can be waiting for someone with a drink in my hand _right outside their work_ instead of having to cock about meeting in the middle 

No, nothing planned


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

my manager just haned me a phone message, it's from a recruitment agency  

I'm not even touting myself about ffs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2010)

It is getting very dark in W1T - I think rain may be a coming!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is getting very dark in W1T - I think rain may be a coming!



mac. in. a . sac.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is getting very dark in W1T - I think rain may be a coming!



Shhhhh, I have much walking to do now....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

everything's funny, I think I've had too much sugar, and just about to eat more cake 

wtf was in my ryvita?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

When I overload on sugar my eyes feel a bit spinny


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

I am gonna be leaving in the rain soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am gonna be leaving in the rain soon



 It is brightening up..a bit...here


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am gonna be leaving in the rain soon


Send it south from there please


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

It can't rain. I'm wearing expensive shoes later!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

Only an hour left


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

Not working late tonight pussy galore? 

Less than an hour to go here


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm getting so fucked off with this. Worked through lunch again, can't get this system to work, I think I'll fuck off in 10 mins!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2010)

might go in 15 - have a cheeky pint on the way home


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

do it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> When I overload on sugar my eyes feel a bit spinny


the cake has made me angry instead... annoyed and a bit angry


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Not working late tonight pussy galore?
> 
> Less than an hour to go here



Yes 

I meant an hour left from this job. 

(I'll go to the pub in between jobs  )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> the cake has made me angry instead... annoyed and a bit angry



That's the comedown  Go home!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> might go in 15 - have a cheeky pint on the way home



Go fer it mart

I don't want baked spuds now.  They're boooorrrring.

i do want wine though.  Good job I got some!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

Sugar crash


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Yes
> 
> I meant an hour left from this job.
> 
> (*I'll go to the pub in between jobs*  )



That's the spirit!



5t3IIa said:


> That's the comedown  Go home!



Yup

Go home, b-bee, go home

shite joke I know


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

I am off 
Only as far as Covent Garden though 
Should be home by half seven


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2010)

Blimey - half seven bajjy?    I aim to be wined and dined by then and tucked up ont couch watching TrueBlood


----------



## cesare (Jun 10, 2010)

Just got back from taking witness statements all day


----------



## Lea (Jun 10, 2010)

cesare said:


> Just got back from taking witness statements all day



What work do you do? Lawyer? Police officer? Insurance person?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2010)

M15 I reckon but he won't be able to say.


----------



## cesare (Jun 10, 2010)

Lea said:


> What work do you do? Lawyer? Police officer? Insurance person?



HR/employment. This is for an Employment Tribunal hearing at the end of the month.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 10, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I'm not a tits guy. But they're fuckin' gorgeous. and making me hungrier.



Don't think she doesn't notice.   

I had a colleague once who used to blatantly stare at my legs.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Don't think she doesn't notice.
> 
> I had a colleague once who used to blatantly stare at my legs.


pics or gtfo

legs that is, not colleague


----------



## Ms T (Jun 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> pics or gtfo
> 
> legs that is, not colleague



I will take a pic tomorrow once they've been waxed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I will take a pic tomorrow once they've been waxed.


oh yes please ms t


----------



## Ms T (Jun 11, 2010)

And so, the end is near....

Less than two hours to go until freedom.  Happy Freeday one and all.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Happy Freeday one and all  

Yesterdays drag finished late. Finally got home about 21:00, ate a good chilli, had two glasses of red and was asleep early. 

Alarm switched off already and REALLY looking forward to this weekend. Hoping for some nice weather, time in the garden and (of course) footy aplenty with F1


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Ms T said:


> And so, the end is near....
> 
> Less than two hours to go until freedom.  Happy Freeday one and all.



Sleep well Ms T


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Weather looks a bit meh today. Weekend looks a little better though, need some more sun to brighten June up. 

Oh well, time to get suited up and out the door again


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

friday!  I'm hoping I run into sex boast man on the bus, I've run into him twice so far, he has loud phone conversations about his sex life

yesterday, 



> She should have been on the pill, most of it went in there last night. I'm going to give her some of my seed innit "





> I had to put her off, I'm having way too much sex. gotta give diggy a rest innit



he may well become my guru


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Diggy?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 11, 2010)

Decided to get in early today. It's a typical Friday: Everyone's either "sick", on leave or "working from home" despite the fact that there's shit loads to do before Monday


----------



## Stig (Jun 11, 2010)

Freeday! 

Bit of a hangover today, not sure this having a job malarkey is such a good idea after all. The novelty is waning already.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

*FFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



sojourner said:


> Blimey - half seven bajjy?    I aim to be wined and dined by then and tucked up ont couch watching TrueBlood


oooh what series and where are you? I've got the last epsidoe of series two to go 



Stig said:


> Freeday!
> 
> Bit of a hangover today, not sure this having a job malarkey is such a good idea after all. The novelty is waning already.


lol... welcome back to the work drag Stig


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Stig said:


> The novelty is waning already.



That did not take long 

I am gonna _try_ and do the rest (or most or some) of this month without the hangover factor. Seem to not be catching up with work/chores, let alone getting ahead at the moment. 

Time to write a list


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Come on people, buck up!!! 
We have a milestone to aim for today and we need everyone to focus on this.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Won't happen today.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Oi BiddlyBee!!! 
I was unpacking cameras/phones and stuff last night. 

Thank you 'Poppet' that was very sweet


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Won't happen today.



There is no 'won't' or 'can't' in team young lady


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Thank you 'Poppet' that was very sweet


I think they were in there when you loaned me the camera 

I mean, you're welcome


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

I need to go to Covent Garden on my lunch break, I also have no lunch 

Do I get something there, or is today the day for roast dinner in a sandwich?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Won't happen today.





BiddlyBee said:


> I need to go to Covent Garden on my lunch break, I also have no lunch
> 
> Do I get something there, or is today the day for roast dinner in a sandwich?



Depends if it is beef, chicken, lamb or nut roast?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

Cooooo-eeeeeee everybodeeeeeee

Freeday! Again!   

Bee - am only on S1 - didn't bother renting it out cos I thought I'd had my lifetime's fill of vampire stuff, but this is fucking QUALITY! It's on tvchoiceondemand at the moment, and I have to say I am absolutely loving it.  I MIGHT have a bit of a crush on Sookie too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Depends if it is beef, chicken, lamb or nut roast?


Beef or lamb 



sojourner said:


> Cooooo-eeeeeee everybodeeeeeee
> 
> Freeday! Again!
> 
> Bee - am only on S1 - didn't bother renting it out cos I thought I'd had my lifetime's fill of vampire stuff, but this is fucking QUALITY! It's on tvchoiceondemand at the moment, and I have to say I am absolutely loving it.  I MIGHT have a bit of a crush on Sookie too


It is quite addictive... I'd vote for her over buffy, but she does start to get a bit whiney... now Eric


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Diggy?



I'm guessing it is what he calls his little chap


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

*Didn't get the job!*

*sigh*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Didn't get the job!*
> 
> *sigh*



  they are idiots Stells, pure idiots


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Didn't get the job!*
> 
> *sigh*


twats of the highest order


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Stells 

They will fail as a company now


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 11, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Don't think she doesn't notice.
> 
> I had a colleague once who used to blatantly stare at my legs.



I know she notices. 
We have two conversations when we speak (oral speaking and eyes wandering).
I think her tits are distraction to all the men. 
She crosses her arms alot, or when she's sitting, speaks to us with her knockers squashed against the back of the chair (lucky chair).

Good morning to you all.
World Cup day!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

They will! All fall to pieces!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It is quite addictive... I'd vote for her over buffy, but she does start to get a bit whiney... now Eric



Eric?  Urrghhh!! Jesus I fucking HATE him!!  Urgh!  I could understand a bit more if you said Jason, but not Eric.


Sorry to hear that stells


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Eric?  Urrghhh!! Jesus I fucking HATE him!!  Urgh!  I could understand a bit more if you said Jason, but not Eric.


Jason? He's just funny. Eric grows on you... promise 

(wink isn't a spoiler btw, I like him more as the series went on)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Sookie or Buffy? 
Sookie or Buffy? 
Sookie or Buffy? 
Sookie or Buffy? 
Sookie or Buffy? 
Sookie or Buffy? 
Sookie or Buffy? 
Sookie or Buffy? 
Sookie or Buffy? 
Sookie or Buffy? 
Sookie or Buffy? 
Sookie or Buffy?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Sookie.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Didn't get the job!*
> 
> *sigh*


fools!!!

chin up stella


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Buffy.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sookie.





BiddlyBee said:


> Buffy.








I reckon I would go Sookie over Buffy. They are both stunning creatures but Buffy strikes me as far too high maintenance. 






I also think that Sookie has the anal glow


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Didn't get the job!*
> 
> *sigh*



Things like this work out best in the long term. 
I don't know how but they will!

Did they explain why you didn't get it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 11, 2010)

who hell sookie????


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

__~


----------



## the button (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> __~



^ This.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Didn't get the job!*
> 
> *sigh*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Didn't get the job!*
> 
> *sigh*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Things like this work out best in the long term.
> I don't know how but they will!
> 
> Did they explain why you didn't get it?



"Unfortunately we have employed somebody else for the position as they had more experience in the required areas."

Which is reasonable but still 

My mate works for the company and _the state of it_. It's all freelancers as they won't take anyone else on, they promote people's job titles and work but don't pay them any more money, they take the piss and take advantage and are just all fucked up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Eric?  Urrghhh!! Jesus I fucking HATE him!!  Urgh!  I could understand a bit more if you said Jason, but not Eric.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that stells



in the True Blood drinking game you take a drink whenever eric looms over someone in an intimidatory fashion. There is also an optional 'drink when there is tits' rule but some episodes that would hammer you.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, that's right you all fuck off to a panel and sit around drinking coffee and have a jolly good time while I sit here alone like a cunt manning the phones. But guess who's going to get the blame when Monday's bundles aren't ready? ::mad

Bunch o cunts


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

'Bundles'?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2010)

If I go for Buffy and Eric will I be an outcast

(Sookie is too annoying and though Jason is alright but _he_ wasn't in a Lady Gaga video - as far as I know)


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> My mate works for the company and _the state of it_. It's all freelancers as they won't take anyone else on, they promote people's job titles and work but don't pay them any more money, they take the piss and take advantage and are just all fucked up.



Phew, that rejection is a blessing in disguise!! I worked for companies like that and I wish I hadn't wasted all those years!!
They're fuckin' cunts and you deserve better!!


----------



## cesare (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There is no 'won't' or 'can't' in team young lady



But there is a y? in try.

Morning!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If I go for Buffy and Eric will I be an outcast


No outcasts, choice is choice innit... but you know about Eric. Soj will learn 



cesare said:


> But there is a y? in try.


----------



## cesare (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> *Didn't get the job!*
> 
> *sigh*




aw


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Phew, that rejection is a blessing in disguise!! I worked for companies like that and I wish I hadn't wasted all those years!!
> They're fuckin' cunts and you deserve better!!



I _suppose_ so but it would have been to my advantage to be sitting next to some perm member of staff when my day rate was more than they earned, iyswim 

_*OH WELL ONWARDS!*_


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

We slide past the 9700 mark without breaking a sweat and it is not even 11am


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2010)

I suppose I ought to do some work really as I am here and all


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

Sookie over Buffy - totally.  Love the gap in her teeth, those CUTE boobies, and the way she wiggles when she walks 

although, in the boobs stakes, Jason's girlfriend is fucking well high 

am not objectifying women here btw.  really


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Just there boobs and arses


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

I may have been known to call Wifey 'Kitty Spackhouse' from time to time


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh, such a different meaning though


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2010)

Jessica Hamby is hotter than Willow.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Jessica Hamby is hotter than Willow.



FTFO


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Just there boobs and arses



'their'




I can't help it!  There are tits EVERYWHERE in that show!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Jessica Hamby is hotter than Willow.


Apart from evil willow, this is true.



sojourner said:


> 'their'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2010)

evil willow from the alternate reality but not evil cos she uses dark magic willow. Anyway Amy Pond FTW


----------



## machine cat (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> 'Bundles'?



court bundles


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> evil willow from the alternate reality but not evil cos she uses dark magic willow. Anyway Amy Pond FTW



Ah, now I haven't watched much Buffy, but I think I took some in via osmosis when my lass was obsessed with it.  And evil Willow is only evil because of tragedy and that really fucking upset me


----------



## cesare (Jun 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> court bundles



God, that's a nigtmare job. Luckily the Judge made one of the Respondents do it for our hearing this month *YES*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh ffs the t'internet is incredibly slow here today, it's like being back on dial up


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Dark Angel anyone?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

I didn't ever watch any of this 'genre'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

What's that? A freshly grated toe?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 11, 2010)

cesare said:


> God, that's a nigtmare job.



I only found out about it this morning


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Dark Angel anyone?



Ultraviolet. Cheap as chips but excellent. Early 90's- had idris elba in it.

Also Being Human is well vampy. Theres not much hotness on display except for Ghost woman who played Sugar in the coming of age lesbian romance series 'Sugar Rush. Which I watched for its' acting and use of humor and pathos to tell a complicated story. Not for cheap titillation.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't ever watch any of this 'genre'


Not all of it is old 



5t3IIa said:


> What's that? A freshly grated toe?


Looks like a finger, but that doesn't look like an office 

Where's pic of flamingo dress ey?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not all of it is old



No, nor the other stuff with vampires.

It's for pubescents, innit?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2010)

Read stokers Dracula if you want to get into the genre but not feel too childish. it is proper Literature.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> It's for pubescents, innit?


and you watch nothing that is aimed at that age group?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

I like the genre and HBO have pulled out a few blinders. 
Still thing Carnivàle is my fave HBO though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Not watched that yet... you have a borrowable version?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> and you watch nothing that is aimed at that age group?



tHE hiLLs, sometimes 

As for flamingoe dress - there were two versions. I took back the spaghetti strapped version back and swapped for the one with uhm shoulders but it's _very_ badly cut and shows bra in the armholes and I just don't think I fancy it


----------



## cesare (Jun 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I only found out about it this morning




And the hearing's on Monday?! Harsh. Have you got one of those copiers that also number the pages, or have you got to do the numbering by hand?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not watched that yet... you have a borrowable version?



We have but Moggy has borrowed it for some time now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Lunch plans?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Well?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

'Le pizza'


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> As for flamingoe dress - there were two versions. I took back the spaghetti strapped version back and swapped for the one with uhm shoulders but it's _very_ badly cut and shows bra in the armholes and I just don't think I fancy it






Badgers said:


> We have but Moggy has borrowed it for some time now


ok


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans?


Don't know, I've finished the cake now... whatever I see on the way back from CG


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> lesbian romance series 'Sugar Rush. Which I watched for its' acting and use of humor and pathos to tell a complicated story. Not for cheap titillation.



Really?

My lass watched it purely for cheap titillation


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I like the genre and HBO have pulled out a few blinders.
> Still thing Carnivàle is my fave HBO though.



I thought that was DIRE!  Worst one of anything HBO related!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I thought that was DIRE!  Worst one of anything HBO related!



Watch it through start to finish?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't know, I've finished the cake now... whatever I see on the way back from CG



The cake has got some serious followers babes


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Watch it through start to finish?



Watched 4 - think that should have been enough.  Bored me fucking stupid gotta say


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> 'Le pizza'



If there is any pineapple on it I may have to kick you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Watched 4 - think that should have been enough.  Bored me fucking stupid gotta say



Horses 4 Corsas innit. 
That is *my* favourite though! 

What about Mad Men?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

busy this morning   but the sweet gentle call of lunch is gently tickling my ears


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Might set up facebook this weekend


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Might set up facebook this weekend



poke me lol


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

ooh and me


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 11, 2010)

poke me too.
i have like 1 friend - and that's me mum.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

sorry, I did a little lol  

did you poke yer mam?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah I did.
I poked my dad but he didn't respond too well.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Poking.....the new talking


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Have batteries to fit in server now. 
Looks a bit scary.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 11, 2010)

Joining Coral. 
I can't believe I'm betting!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Joining Coral.
> I can't believe I'm betting!



Did you get a 'joining bonus' for signing up?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you get a 'joining bonus' for signing up?



nope.
Is there one? For whom?
I just wanted to put some money on today's games....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.bigfreebet.com/


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.bigfreebet.com/



balls.
too late

eta : phew. withdrawing now...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> balls.
> too late



Open up a William Hill too. 
£10 deposit and you get another £30 to play with.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Horses 4 Corsas innit.
> That is *my* favourite though!
> 
> What about Mad Men?



Not seen Mad Men yet - was gonna watch it on telly but missed the first few.  It'll come back on at some point and I'll catch it then - does look good


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Open up a William Hill too.
> £10 deposit and you get another £30 to play with.



I'm trying to claim the £30 but these virtual agents are shit


----------



## Ms T (Jun 11, 2010)

Urgh.  

That is all.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 11, 2010)

cesare said:


> And the hearing's on Monday?! Harsh. Have you got one of those copiers that also number the pages, or have you got to do the numbering by hand?



By hand 

I've done all the copying and numbering so now I just need an index, front sheet and costs. Hopefully that can be done before 4 o'clock as I want to get home early today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

I had a roast dinner bap... if I did that every day I'd be the size of a house!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2010)

This day is not fun 

T'internet and e-mail have been down and the mad colleague from upstairs came to ask advice and she smelt really strongly of fried onions. Apart from being her usual mad self of course.

I want to go home


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Can you go home early Quoggy? Just slink off and let newbie cope with stuff.

This was my lunch... it was HUGE!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can you go home early Quoggy? Just slink off and let newbie cope with stuff.
> 
> This was my lunch... it was HUGE!



I am very tempted!!

OMG your lunch looks lush


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can you go home early Quoggy? Just slink off and let newbie cope with stuff.
> 
> This was my lunch... it was HUGE!



that looks a proper nice lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

Stomcach aches again. Wtf is wrong with me?

Today I've drunk two cups of black coffee, eaten a 'pizza' and drunk some weak squash. It started hurting after the squash just now. It's quite cold squash but wtf?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am very tempted!!


Do it... you sounds quite down, like you're having a rubbish day. Sod em off and go home 


QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG your lunch looks lush





marty21 said:


> that looks a proper nice lunch


I might skip the carrots next time, they were quite crunchy, but the rest was spot on... roast beef, yorkshires, peas, stuffing and roasties 

I don't think I need any tea


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Stomcach aches again. Wtf is wrong with me?
> 
> Today I've drunk two cups of black coffee, eaten a 'pizza' and drunk some weak squash. It started hurting after the squash just now. It's quite cold squash but wtf?


Did you have your"pizza" yesterday too? Could be something on that.


----------



## cesare (Jun 11, 2010)

I had a potato galette* with ham and salad. It didn't look like a galette in the end, cos it stuck to the frying pan. But it tasted lush.



* mashed potato, an egg, a finely chopped onion, chopped parsley and grated cheese ... mixed together,flattened and fried both sides.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Did you have your"pizza" yesterday too? Could be something on that.



No, not yesterday. 

Yesterday I had a sausage roll (made with same pastry...), a Magnum, some satsumas, coffee an squash.

I've also has 2x asiprin a day as I have a small cold.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe the pastry?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

That would be ridiculous!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

Do you know what the worst thing is about being on reception?

It's not the answering calls and the door throughout lunchtime.

It's not the mundane existence.

It's not even fielding spammy phone calls for various companies.

What it is, is - not being able to let rip with a great big boff when you desperately need to


----------



## cesare (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That would be ridiculous!



How old is this pastry? 

DrC, man, I'm having an infuriating day with this disclosure/bundle myself. I feel your pain


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Do you know what the worst thing is about being on reception?
> 
> It's not the answering calls and the door throughout lunchtime.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

cesare said:


> How old is this pastry?
> 
> DrC, man, I'm having an infuriating day with this disclosure/bundle myself. I feel your pain



I bought it on Tuesday!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I bought it on Tuesday!



Tuesday, 1989?


----------



## cesare (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I bought it on Tuesday!



But what's the date on it?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


>



  s'not that funny when I have to leg it into the back office, and then it's gone back up again, so I push, and then I worry about shitting mesen!   And it never works anyway, cos my boffs are used to being able to cough their way out when they fancy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

Bought on 8/6 - it says Use Before 19/6


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Bought on 8/6 - it says Use Before 19/6



You know it makes sense


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

Mmm chocolate


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

Hehehehe

I just did a fucking MASSIVE chain of boffs - in reception 

Luckily they don't smell - but I'm sat here chuckling away like a 5 year old now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hehehehe
> 
> I just did a fucking MASSIVE chain of boffs - in reception
> 
> Luckily they don't smell - but I'm sat here chuckling away like a 5 year old now



you are the boff queen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you are the boff queen



That is what Stella needs - a breat big boff to sort her stomach out!


----------



## Lea (Jun 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> By hand
> 
> I've done all the copying and numbering so now I just need an index, front sheet and costs. Hopefully that can be done before 4 o'clock as I want to get home early today.



Preparing bundles is not fun at all. I've had to do this in the past as well. How many copies did you have to prepare?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you are the boff queen



why thank you sir *boffs hat*





QueenOfGoths said:


> That is what Stella needs - a breat big boff to sort her stomach out!



probably!! stells - lie on your belly for half an hour - my mum used to tell me to do this whenever I had bellyache, and 9 times out of 10 it worked and shifted the wind


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

queen of boffs
queen of goffs

anymore?


----------



## crustychick (Jun 11, 2010)

can I join you lot? There's NOTHING happening on the rest of the boards and I'm BORED! come on, it's sooooo nearly the weekend!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is what Stella needs - a breat big boff to sort her stomach out!



be careful of follow-through


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

crustychick said:


> can I join you lot? There's NOTHING happening on the rest of the boards and I'm BORED! come on, it's sooooo nearly the weekend!



come on in, it's naked friday !


----------



## crustychick (Jun 11, 2010)

awesome

*strips off*

bit chilly in here isn't it


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

crustychick said:


> awesome
> 
> *strips off*
> 
> bit chilly in here isn't it



good work, you can come again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

Free


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

Free? Free? 

It's not even 4 o clock you *CUNT*!


----------



## cesare (Jun 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> queen of boffs
> queen of goffs
> 
> anymore?



farty21


----------



## crustychick (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Free? Free?
> 
> It's not even 4 o clock you *CUNT*!



if I weren't so new round these parts, I'd second this  but since I'm still trying to curry favour i best not


----------



## machine cat (Jun 11, 2010)

cesare said:


> DrC, man, I'm having an infuriating day with this disclosure/bundle myself. I feel your pain



I finished!! 

Off home in 5 minutes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

crustychick said:


> if I weren't so new round these parts, I'd second this  but since I'm still trying to curry favour i best not


It's allowed on Friday, ya cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I finished!!
> 
> Off home in 5 minutes


and you! 

wtf is going on with all these cunts?


----------



## cesare (Jun 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I finished!!
> 
> Off home in 5 minutes



Yay!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> good work, you can come again


She's a woman, she can come endlessly mart 


Badgers said:


> Free


you massive cunt bajjy



cesare said:


> farty21






crustychick said:


> if I weren't so new round these parts, I'd second this  but since I'm still trying to curry favour i best not


it's traditional crusty - anyone leaving earlier than anyone else is immediately a total cunt 


drcarnage said:


> I finished!!
> 
> Off home in 5 minutes


And no second job tonight? Whhhell. worra cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Free? Free?
> 
> It's not even 4 o clock you *CUNT*!





BiddlyBee said:


> and you!
> 
> wtf is going on with all these cunts?



I agree with this poster


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

I haz Skittles by the way

Am feeling all rainbowey

Anyone want one?  I've eaten all the purple ones, before you ask


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

cesare said:


> farty21



nice, but I was thinking of rhyming with offs

goths/goffs was a bit of a stretch , but it does rhyme


----------



## machine cat (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> and you!
> 
> wtf is going on with all these cunts?







sojourner said:


> And no second job tonight? Whhhell. worra cunt



I've decided to fuck it off for tonight. Gonna go outside and play instead.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

anyhoo, now that those cunts have farked off, it's the golden hour people


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've decided to fuck it off for tonight. Gonna go outside and play instead.



Nice one, ya big cunt  Now FUCK OFF


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

I just threw 4 Skittles into my mouth, all cool like, and two fell out


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> nice, but I was thinking of rhyming with offs
> 
> goths/goffs was a bit of a stretch , but it does rhyme


marty the hoff?


----------



## crustychick (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I just threw 4 Skittles into my mouth, all cool like, and two fell out





throw some this way please - greens for me....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I just threw 4 Skittles into my mouth, all cool like, and two fell out


like dribble down the side?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

crustychick said:


> throw some this way please - greens for me....


No probs - I don't like the greens anyway, too acidy



BiddlyBee said:


> like dribble down the side?



A bit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Free? Free?
> 
> It's not even 4 o clock you *CUNT*!



Was just settling in for F1 and footy when the internets died!! Fucked the office off like a cunt. On the bus home


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

crustychick said:


> can I join you lot? There's NOTHING happening on the rest of the boards and I'm BORED! come on, it's sooooo nearly the weekend!



You can never leave


----------



## crustychick (Jun 11, 2010)

unbelievable CUNT!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

crustychick said:


> unbelievable CUNT!



THAT'S my girl


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

crustychick said:


> unbelievable CUNT!



That is the spirit  

Oddly I am looking forward to a good couple of hours of cleaning and tidying when I get in. Possibly with a cider on the side


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> THAT'S my girl


that was gonna be my line


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> that was gonna be my line



 hehe

fucking hell

it's only 4.12 

I might fuck off again at 4.45 like the last couple of weeks. No one notices!  And my lurver is round at 6 so I need to shit shower and not shave


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm leaving at half four


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm leaving at half four



*draws breath in*







CUNTING HELL BEE


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm leaving at half four



you know what you are don't you


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

crustychick said:


> unbelievable CUNT!



you'll fit in perfectly round these parts


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> hehe
> 
> fucking hell
> 
> ...



personally I prefer not having a shit shower prior to meeting a lover


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you know what you are don't you


no, what the fuck am I you cunt?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> marty the hoff?



works for me 

biddly the fuckoff at 4.30


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> no, what the fuck am I you cunt?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> personally I prefer not having a shit shower prior to meeting a lover



There was a comma missing mart you fart 

shit COMMA shower


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

I am sulking

I don't think one of the tenants is leaving early, and I answer his calls.  If he dunt fuck off, I can't either 

*bottom lip out*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I am sulking
> 
> I don't think one of the tenants is leaving early, and I answer his calls.  If he dunt fuck off, I can't either
> 
> *bottom lip out*



tell the cunt to fuck off pronto!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

"oi cunt, do one"

I'm off my lovelies... sunny weekends to you all


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> "*oi cunt, do one*"
> 
> I'm off my lovelies... sunny weekends to you all



I am thinking this very hard 

tara cunty chops


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2010)

Just provide him with a hook and advise him on the best slinging method


----------



## crustychick (Jun 11, 2010)

cunting hell Beee... you're at it n all!!!

i'm waiting for a contract to be sorted out before I can go  and there's only two of us here if one fucks off early then the other one is stuck until 5:30... I know which one I want to be - that's right the cunty one


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

any news on the crb yet commie?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Just provide him with a hook and advise him on the best slinging method



This is also an option

I do keep mentioning 'the footy' to him too, trying to arouse his manly football instinct - hasn't it started already? He's missing it!! 

perhaps if I go 'GOOOAALLLLL' he'll run out cos he thinks he's missing something


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> This is also an option
> 
> I do keep mentioning 'the footy' to him too, trying to arouse his manly football instinct - hasn't it started already? He's missing it!!
> 
> perhaps if I go 'GOOOAALLLLL' he'll run out cos he thinks he's missing something



there has been a goal, I know that and I'm not even watching the cunting match


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> there has been a goal, I know that and I'm not even watching the cunting match



Rly?

okay, here goes


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Rly?
> 
> okay, here goes



the South Africans - corker apparently


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> any news on the crb yet commie?



No, and I am still only chatting to factotum Gary rather than the line manager who inducted me

Monday morn ring I suppose, as the acting bloke doesn't seem to hot on stuff. He did confirm that my signed forms were at head office now so we shall see progress or my wrath will be terrible to behold.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

cunt


dint work


I wanna gooooo

arggghhhh *tantrum*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

Right - I'm away, have a good un!!


----------



## crustychick (Jun 11, 2010)

am i the only one left, ya cunts?

*picks nose* *dances around the office*

*picks up clothes*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm in the pub now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

One of those 05:15 Monday starts. Not because I have to start early but have picked up a chesty cough over the weekend. I think it is due mainly to the hefty downstairs clean up and the amount of dust that I inhaled  

Full week in the office for me. No meetings and no sneaking out. Only a handful of us in though and radio woman is out so we may have less Magic/Heart FM  

You up yet Dragslackers?


----------



## cesare (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning! Busy week ahead ...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

cesare said:


> Morning! Busy week ahead ...



Morning cesare  

Think a busy one is in store for me too. Oh well, hopefully that reigns in the drag somewhat?


----------



## cesare (Jun 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning cesare
> 
> Think a busy one is in store for me too. Oh well, hopefully that reigns in the drag somewhat?



Ello 

Yes, I can't see much dragging happening this week!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

I blame the vuvuzela myself  

Right, lunches packed, two coffees supped and time to wake wifey up with some tea (after a smoke). Another week commences.....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

back to the grind


----------



## Stig (Jun 14, 2010)

Might attempt to cycle in today. Weather is good for cycling. 

This does involve leaving at 8:30 SHARP though, *looks at clock, looks at breakfast*


----------



## cesare (Jun 14, 2010)

Already, people are faffing about with ma diary  Anyways, button's off to work with cheese and picalilli sandwiches and an ENORMOUS piece of lemon meringue pie.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool, I was on the phone with a woman called Fanny.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2010)

Monday 

Just realised I left loads of stuff on Friday and it'll take me ages to sort out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

Another day, another no dollar


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Systems fucked, can't do anything!! Got in by 08:10 as well, this is all draggy already. Should tidy up and stuff but meh


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 14, 2010)

There's a pretty asian girl sleeping on the couch in the corridor this morning. She must had a fucked up night to remain asleep - with people walking past her n' all.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2010)

The printer in our office has gone down so I have to walk to the other side of the building to collect stuff. Oh joy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> There's a pretty asian girl sleeping on the couch in the corridor this morning. She must had a fucked up night to remain asleep - with people walking past her n' all.



Asleep or deaded?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Asleep or deaded?



Asleep  She's walking around now. 
Having words with her boss. Hope she won't get the sack...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

She slept - in work?  

My fucking phone's died - can't work out why.  Battery was fine.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning all.

Working my way through my internal emails received since Friday, do people have nothing better to do on a weekend?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 14, 2010)

She was asleep when I came in at 8am. 
She woke up at 9.20-ish. Her office opens at 9am. 
Don't understand why her colleagues didn't wake her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Asleep  She's walking around now.
> Having words with her boss. *Hope she won't get the sack*...



don't grass her up then


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Sleeping workers on a Monday!!!

Too bored for words now, having an early sarnie (cheese & Marmite) to distract me. Desk is uber tidy, paperwork is scanned and shredded, to-do list is updated and it must be time for a smoke? 

__~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

So maybe this woman went out on Sunday night (or Sat or even Fri?!) and to make sure she didn't miss work she slept in corridor? She is waaaay hardcore. 

100% - find out what she's been up to. She might be a nu drag hero.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

You got no pics 100%?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> a nu drag hero.



I like this expression 

Phone's working again, woohoo!! 

today is going to be quite a draggy day - however, I have songs to learn and an album to listen to, so not all bad

have a hankering for a bacon butty right about now though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2010)

i hate mondays.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

serious drag, and no days off for AGES!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning  I think this might be a draggy week!

My next day off is August marty... AUGUST!!! 

(I think I might have to book one day between now and then)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got too many 'days off'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Boredboredboredboredboredbored!

Should have worked from home


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Morning  I think this might be a draggy week!
> 
> My next day off is August marty... AUGUST!!!
> 
> (I think I might have to book one day between now and then)



I've got one off in mid july ,

<suddenly feels better> 

10000 posts today folks - Stells starting new thread?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

I bet you slackers won't even manage 10k


----------



## Lea (Jun 14, 2010)

Half day in the office for me then on the Eurostar this afternoon to Paris for a meeting tomorrow morning.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I've got too many 'days off'


Swap ya? 



marty21 said:


> I've got one off in mid july ,
> 
> <suddenly feels better>


I think that's a good plan... the prospect of two months with not one day off is scaring me a bit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2010)

It smells of dog poo in here today! I have checked my shoes, I may have to get the others to check theirs!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Swap ya?
> 
> I think that's a good plan... the prospect of two months with not one day off is scaring me a bit.



I've got a week at the end of August, but only 3 days until my leave year starts in November - I could get a flexi, but that involves getting in early and working late and I've only managed 1 flexi day in 6 months


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> serious drag, and no days off for AGES!



That reminds me, I need to check the holiday chart and book some days off. Already got Thurs - Monday next week sorted


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> That reminds me, I need to check the holiday chart and book some days off. Already got Thurs - Monday next week sorted


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Still can't get into PC. Seems to be fixed but running dozens of updates. Oh well, been here for early 2.5 hours and the drag is full force. Maybe the 10k dream will help the hours pass


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

Haz bacon and egg butty with brown sauce


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


>



Heading down to the west country for the weekend, will no doubt be dragging on the M1/M5 on the Friday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Haz bacon and egg butty with brown sauce



I'm starving now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Heading down to the west country for the weekend, will no doubt be dragging on the M1/M5 on the Friday



whereabouts are you heading ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> whereabouts are you heading ?


Driving to Gloucester picking a couple of mates up en-route, then train from there to Penzance.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Stop press!!!!

Sleeps On Bench Girl is back.

Guess where she is and what she is doing?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2010)

Ohh I've just got myself a bitching buddy 

I was upstairs photocopying and she just came up and had a right good rant about the office politics.

Almost two years I've been here and I've finally found someone who's as bitter and anti-social as me!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Stop press!!!!
> 
> Sleeps On Bench Girl is back.
> 
> Guess where she is and what she is doing?



Give us a clue.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



I like classy gals.
If her breathe smells of vodka - even classier!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Driving to Gloucester picking a couple of mates up en-route, then train from there to Penzance.



long day of travelling


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

It's only 11.30


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It's only 11.30



worse, it's only 11.27!


----------



## crustychick (Jun 14, 2010)

morning all 

busy week here for me... taking on "new responsibilities" to try and get myself out of sales once and for all! eeek...

am hungry/greedy and it's only 11.29


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> worse, it's only 11.27!



It said 11.30 on my laptop, and I'm sticking to that, as it's just a little bit further on


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm going to have tea and a biscuit!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2010)

One of the postal/courier stylee services we have is called Skynet and everytime the name is mentioned I hear the "Terminator" music in my head


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Compooters are working again  
This means having to work though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> long day of travelling



Stopping over in Gloucester, so can take an easy drive down and can have a few beers on the train too.  

Time for an early lunch I think.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of the postal/courier stylee services we have is called Skynet and everytime the name is mentioned I hear the "Terminator" music in my head



I have that music in my head now


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmmm

Should I buy a bottle of wine?

I wasn't going to, but am so friggin bored in work already that the idea of a glass or two is really appealing to me 

Wish I was back in bed


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Should I buy a bottle of wine?
> 
> ...



that's a rhetorical question right ?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Should I leave a bit early today?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that's a rhetorical question right ?



*sigh*

No, it wasn't, but I can feel it in me water that it is soon to be


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Should I leave a bit early today?



No

If I can't, no one can

Am sulking now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Should I leave a bit early today?



leave RIGHT NOW!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> No
> 
> If I can't, no one can
> 
> Am sulking now



Bought some prosecco yesterday so will be wined up tonight


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Bought some prosecco yesterday so will be wined up tonight



Mart

That question?  Is now rhetorical


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mart
> 
> That question?  Is now rhetorical



glad we sorted it all out 

who else needs help?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Into the lunching window.
Was gonna walk to town but rainy here now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Into the lunching window.
> Was gonna walk to town but rainy here now



sunny in NW1


----------



## crustychick (Jun 14, 2010)

oooh, lunch is a-calling


----------



## the button (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a client meeting at 1 o'clock. Eaten my sandwiches already, but saving my lemon meringue pie for when I get back.


----------



## crustychick (Jun 14, 2010)

am wondering whether I should go home for a half hour of playstation at lunchtime


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

crustychick said:


> am wondering whether I should go home for a half hour of playstation at lunchtime



Sneeeekay


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 14, 2010)

Be glad your not me and off work sick with toothache. I'm dragging here at home on the sofa waiting for the dentist at 4.30pm... And I had a load of work I wanted to be getting on with today which will still be there when I get back but with a tighter deadline...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

I want lemon meringue pie now

The chemically one that you used to make up out of a packet


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> Be glad your not me and off work sick with toothache. I'm dragging here at home on the sofa waiting for the dentist at 4.30pm... And I had a load of work I wanted to be getting on with today which will still be there when I get back but with a tighter deadline...



 

(((moonsi til)))


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> Be glad your not me and off work sick with toothache. I'm dragging here at home on the sofa waiting for the dentist at 4.30pm... And I had a load of work I wanted to be getting on with today which will still be there when I get back but with a tighter deadline...



 that does sound crap tbh

but at least you're at home!  I wanna be at home too!


----------



## the button (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I want lemon meringue pie now
> 
> The chemically one that you used to make up out of a packet



Even the lemon curd in this one is home-made. So sorry.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

crustychick said:


> am wondering whether I should go home for a half hour of playstation at lunchtime


If I did that I wouldn't come back to work 



the button said:


> I have a client meeting at 1 o'clock. Eaten my sandwiches already, but saving my lemon meringue pie for when I get back.


*plots to steal button's unguarded pie*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2010)

'Tis getting dark here, I think the rains be a comin'!!

Why am I talking like that  I think it's because I am BORED


----------



## Ms T (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm going to have tea and a biscuit!



I have just had coffee and half a cupcake (selflessly gave the other half to hendo).

Had a good night's sleep last night after a great but tiring weekend and am fully prepared for three days of 12-hour drag.    Then I have five (yep, five) days off for birthday fun.  Hurrah!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Just chucked 500mg of soluble paracetamol down as this coughing is shaking my insides.


----------



## crustychick (Jun 14, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> Be glad your not me and off work sick with toothache. I'm dragging here at home on the sofa waiting for the dentist at 4.30pm... And I had a load of work I wanted to be getting on with today which will still be there when I get back but with a tighter deadline...




(((moonsi and teeth))) toothache is no fun at all


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just chucked 500mg of soluble paracetamol down as this coughing is shaking my insides.


Get ye some cough mixture then boy! 



Ms T said:


> I have just had coffee and half a cupcake (selflessly gave the other half to hendo).
> 
> Had a good night's sleep last night after a great but tiring weekend and am fully prepared for three days of 12-hour drag.    Then I have five (yep, five) days off for birthday fun.  Hurrah!


You drag-free today though? I fell off my shoes on the way home  and felt rough as a donkey yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Get ye some cough mixture then boy!



I will, maybe later


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

the button said:


> Even the lemon curd in this one is home-made. So sorry.



Ginger biscuit or pastry base?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I have just had coffee and half a cupcake (selflessly gave the other half to hendo).



HALF a cupcake?  They're the smallest cakes in the world.  I put them in whole. How can you halve a cupcake?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

You can't even bite them in half. They just get accidentallied.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

FootyFoootyFootyFoootyFootyFoootyFootyFoootyFootyFoootyFootyFoootyFootyFoooty


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> HALF a cupcake?  They're the smallest cakes in the world.  I put them in whole. How can you halve a cupcake?


cut it in two.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 'Tis getting dark here, I think the rains be a comin'!!
> 
> Why am I talking like that  I think it's because I am BORED



haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> cut it in two.



Cake fission


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 'Tis getting dark here, I think the rains be a comin'!!
> 
> Why am I talking like that  I think it's because I am BORED



O god. I should've let you buy me lunch. I am so bored I might actually die


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2010)

I shouldn't have taken my lunch at 12


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Right, I am going to town!!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You drag-free today though? I fell off my shoes on the way home  and felt rough as a donkey yesterday



Nope, at work today.

We you a little bit pished on Sat then?    You looked proper gorgeous in those shoes, as I think I may have said several times on the night.   

Had a bit of that garlic tart you made yesterday - 'twas very tasty indeed.  Did the boy enjoy the porky leftovers you went home with - he told me several times how much he liked it on Sat.


----------



## cesare (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ginger biscuit or pastry base?



Sweet pastry 

All morning with client who brought me coffee and a pain au chocolat. List, documents, documents, list, scanning etcetcetc. Then an impromptu viewing.

I now have a cheese and tomato widge, mmm


----------



## Ms T (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> HALF a cupcake?  They're the smallest cakes in the world.  I put them in whole. How can you halve a cupcake?



It was *very* sweet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why am I talking like that


I think t is because you're a pirate  



Ms T said:


> Nope, at work today.
> 
> We you a little bit pished on Sat then?    You looked proper gorgeous in those shoes, as I think I may have said several times on the night.


Just a little... I blamed him for not catching me when I fell, so erm yeh, maybe quite a bit 

We had the pork last night... was still as tasty!


----------



## cesare (Jun 14, 2010)

Lemon meringue pie.  Not much left now ... perhaps a small slice for me now, and one after tea.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

Dramatically lit pie is dramatically lit!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

cesare... you're just teasing us now!


----------



## cesare (Jun 14, 2010)

That's the normal lighting in my dark little kitchen 

Are some of us still meeting for drinks on Friday? I could make another one ...


----------



## Stig (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah, that's the end of my working day. 

45 minutes cycle in, only went the wrong way twice, not bad for first day.
40 mins cycle back, no going wrong but lots of red lights. 
I reckon I can improve on those times.

Need a bit of a rest now, just discovered some unfitness about my person.


----------



## Stig (Jun 14, 2010)

cesare said:


> That's the normal lighting in my dark little kitchen
> 
> Are some of us still meeting for drinks on Friday? I could make another one ...



YES! It's in my calendar thingy, but it doesn't say which pub, had we decided?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

cesare said:


> That's the normal lighting in my dark little kitchen
> 
> Are some of us still meeting for drinks on Friday? I could make another one ...



this Friday!!! there's footie on!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

Marty and I have a date for Friday!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> cut it in two.



They're too small, smart arse

They're, like, smaller than atoms.  not really. but it just suits my argument - and I'm a greedy fucker


----------



## Stig (Jun 14, 2010)

is anyone interested in Non- footie drag drinks?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Marty and I have a date for Friday!



MICHAEL! you cannnnnhhhht!

will you see be covered in boils and bites then ?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

cesare said:


> Sweet pastry



I prefer ginger biscuit.  I never had real lemon meringue pie til I made it meself a few years ago though



Ms T said:


> It was *very* sweet.



Freak


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Marty and I have a date for Friday!


----------



## cesare (Jun 14, 2010)

Stig said:


> YES! It's in my calendar thingy, but it doesn't say which pub, had we decided?



We hadn't decided a pub, no. Any suggestions easily reachable?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> MICHAEL! you cannnnnhhhht!
> 
> will you see be covered in boils and bites then ?



Depends if my luck's in  



BiddlyBee said:


>



Me and Marty and pootle and sunray went to nice pub in Clapton on Sat to watch the match and we might just do it again


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Me and Marty and pootle and sunray went to nice pub in Clapton on Sat to watch the match and we might just do it again


Ah, if drinks are in Clapton I definitely won't come  (although tbf not sure if I'm out on Friday anyway).


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ah, if drinks are in Clapton I definitely won't come  (although tbf not sure if I'm out on Friday anyway).



It was a mini-urb summit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Yawn, cough, yawn....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

have we hit the 10k yet?


----------



## cesare (Jun 14, 2010)

33 to go


----------



## cesare (Jun 14, 2010)

But this is my 38,600th post.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2010)

do you think the internetz will break when we hit 10k???


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

Not sure - I might just die of boredom before then though

Nearly 3 now...come on


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2010)

japan v cameroon about to kick off, that should cause some excitement!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

I needz excitementz 

Also need some honey and lemon


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you planning you 10k post already Badgers?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

the countdown begins


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2010)

the waiting is killing......


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> japan v cameroon about to kick off, that should cause some excitement!!!



Yeh

Just pissed myself with excitement I did

not really


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the waiting is killing......



is that Prometheus?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> not really



no even a little bit?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> is that Prometheus?


blimey, you're good, it is


----------



## cesare (Jun 14, 2010)

Right. I'm going to have an hour's kip - I've been up since ½ 3


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> no even a little bit?



Nope

We were gonna sit down and watch the England match yesterday (but I was only doing it so I could sit on my arse in the afternoon and drink beer), and then realised it had actually been played on the Saturday 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> blimey, you're good, it is



  One of my favourite legends


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

> Six in the morning don't want to wake
> Sun laying low and the world sleeping late
> Hate like the river runs heavy and deep
> Oh I wish that they'd sack me and leave me to sleep


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

5 days from seven the week's hardly mine


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2010)

gordon bennett, it's gloomy round here today....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> gordon bennett, it's gloomy round here today....



*Alan* Bennett, it's gloomy round here today....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *Alan* Bennett, it's gloomy round here today....



Did you nick it? Did you nick his £1500


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you nick it? Did you nick his £1500



I am at work... 

I think you will find it was someone not working today. 
Possibly a lady. 
Likely one lacking in moral fibre. 
Hand often in mens pockets.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2010)

i wonder if it was mr whippy ice cream that they used?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am at work...
> 
> I think you will find it was someone not working today.
> Possibly a lady.
> ...



Has a problem with fleas? Mmmmm...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

> The owner of *This Is Why You’re Fat* has removed their blog.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Has a problem with fleas? Mmmmm...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

I just bought a new stereo and some frocks!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

he's a national treasure


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

*waves hand dismissively*

God, I never understand this line-in stuff


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I just bought a new stereo and some frocks!


Picture of frock 


please


ooh it's close now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Picture up frock


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

I may have a pic ready


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

What? Post up the evidence? Not likely.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

picture of stereo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I may have a pic ready



Teeps did us a good 10k pic a while back. poor teeps


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2010)

10k get?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

tense!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> 10k get?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

is that it? tense?

marty!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> is that it? tense?
> 
> marty!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> tense!



BOOM!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

bunch o cunts

I forgot about the 10k

Can I go home yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

Not before me!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2010)

damn, i wanted to post this for #9999 and all. then someone came in for a quick chat and i missed it....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

I love 99p and pound shops

Yes - I do ask how much stuff is - that's the whole fucking point of going in there isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

New thread?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

I vote no


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

I vote yes.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not before me!


----------



## the button (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I vote yes.



Are you using all your fleas to cast some sort of trade union-style block vote?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

race to 20000?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2010)

don't vote, make trouble


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmmmm... 

Not sure about a new thread? 
Maybe one to tie in with the drinks?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Not sure about a new thread?
> Maybe one to tie in with the *drinks?*




wut?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

What drinks when?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

me and stells and possibly poots are meeting up on friday for footie drinks - stells to wear special bio hazard suit, so we don't get wot she got


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

Nah new thread for the curry surely?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

I want a drink RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

Have one then!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

I want a sleep RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2010)

its raining outside now


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

Top 3 things you would like RIGHT NOW:

me:

1. A lie down

2. A drink

3. A spliff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh shit! So it is


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

My sofa
My man
No work tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

raining in NW1 now, I am prepared, have mac in sac


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2010)

I wanted to walk to Paddington. I don't want to walk to Paddington in the rain!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wanted to walk to Paddington. I don't want to walk to Paddington in the rain!



you shouldn't have to walk anywhere , princess


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

And we're into the golden hour.... phew!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> My sofa
> My man
> No work tomorrow



That does sound good, apart from the your man thing obviously - I'll swap that for my lover


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

omg what a life I am leading


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

well done all, we have beaten Monday off with a shitty stick - Monday is nearly gawn


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> omg what a life I am leading



Try to find the meaning?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you shouldn't have to walk anywhere , princess



But this is going to be me if I don't walk


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

I am off about 16:30 at the latest. 
Too coughy and sleepy and grumpy today for w*rk.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

As you're sick bajjy, I shall refrain from calling you a cunt

Only for today mind


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> As you're sick bajjy, I shall refrain from calling you a cunt
> 
> Only for today mind



Thankee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Try to find the meaning?



It's hard to


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 14, 2010)

it's bleeding honking it down here....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> It's hard to



Come on soldier, pull it together!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

S'not raining here

It did yesterday though

I think I might have drunked my brain out over the weekend 

Half an hour to go before sweet beautiful hometime


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

I didn't pack my waterproof socks... gonna have wet feet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

Waterproof socks = Tesco bags?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

tesco bags have holes in em.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I didn't pack my waterproof socks... gonna have wet feet



Yeh but you're going  home, so it'll be fine - they'll only be wet for a short time and then you can get dry again


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

This is true... and I have my sexy waterproof troos


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2010)

Pics


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

What are waterproof socks made out of?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Pics


I'll see if I can be arsed 



5t3IIa said:


> What are waterproof socks made out of?


I'm not sure 

Here you go: http://www.sealskinz.com/waterproof_and_breathable.htm#01


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

Seals... they're made of seals


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

Seals!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2010)

Waiting for bus in rain


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

About to go cycling in rain 

No fucking waterproof gloves (((silly fingers)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

First rule of the internet? Don't believe what you read on the internet 

Who said it was fucking raining?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

it musta pissed down for 7 minutes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm now wet on the inside of my waterproofs


----------



## Ms T (Jun 14, 2010)

Still at work.  

*yawn*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it just me or is today still dragging?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Nasty shifts peeps ^

I am not well. Was coughing and a bit achy yesterday but worse now. Normally five of us in the office but tomorrow one is on annual leave and one is in court. That leaves boss man and one other, I really should be there regardless


----------



## cesare (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you dosed yourself up, Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

cesare said:


> Have you dosed yourself up, Badgers?



With everything I can but the cupboards are bare now. Been gargling salt water and was asleep about 9pm (I think) but coughed myself awake. Meh, meh, meh!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Just finished work and downed a bottle of ale.

Hopefully I'll get a good night's sleep. Carnage Jnr had me up at all hours last night 





Badgers said:


> Normally five of us in the office but tomorrow one is on annual leave and one is in court. That leaves boss man and one other, I really should be there regardless



That's an average day in my office. Everyone seems to book leave or "work from home" rolleyes on court days.


----------



## cesare (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> With everything I can but the cupboards are bare now. Been gargling salt water and was asleep about 9pm (I think) but coughed myself awake. Meh, meh, meh!!



Poor you! Sometimes that hot steam inhalation helps with coughing?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Will have some honey/lemon in a second. Then try and get back to sleep if I can. Stoopid work peeps not letting me be poorly and wallow in it like a proper man!!


----------



## cesare (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Will have some honey/lemon in a second. Then try and get back to sleep if I can. Stoopid work peeps not letting me be poorly and wallow in it like a proper man!!



I hope you feel better in the morning!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a cold last week. Was all in the nose though. 

I had a cry earlier and feel much better. Suspected pmt not helping obvs. 

Fucking WORK. My entire money/life/happiness revolves around it. Obvs


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

Stells   any possible news on the job front this week?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Mornng Mart 

well - I've not heard from the three gigs I applied for (after chasing two) so fuck knows there. These are same role I was made redundant from so it does confuse me that I've been rejected out of hand, kinda thing  I mean - their loss but it's a JOB they are recruiting for, you know? Just seems weird. 

I'm not happy about anything. I don't understand how I'm my age and can't get a job. What's wrong with me?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry peeps. Bit heavy


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

In a foul mood (again)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2010)

Morning all 



5t3IIa said:


> I don't understand how I'm my age and can't get a job. What's wrong with me?


It's probably more down to the fact there'll be about 50 other people applying for the same job each time you go for something.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not happy about anything. I don't understand how I'm my age and can't get a job. What's wrong with me?





neonwilderness said:


> It's probably more down to the fact there'll be about 50 other people applying for the same job each time you go for something.




What neonwilderness said. 

Back in January when I was unsure whether my contract would be renewed I sent off around 25 applications. Only heard back from one.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2010)

right, i've made a list 

it's a very long list


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Mornng Mart
> 
> well - I've not heard from the three gigs I applied for (after chasing two) so fuck knows there. These are same role I was made redundant from so it does confuse me that I've been rejected out of hand, kinda thing  I mean - their loss but it's a JOB they are recruiting for, you know? Just seems weird.
> 
> I'm not happy about anything. I don't understand how I'm my age and can't get a job. What's wrong with me?



every time i apply for a job now, I feel I might be too old for it tbf, and I'm 45, can't imagine being interviewed for a job at 50, 55? maybe I'll be here FOREVER!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

I am tired and in - period - pain. This is not a good day


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Another shit day 

There's just one thing after another and it's making my brain hurt. I'd kill for a tab right now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Morning peeps. Really should be in work but took it sick today. Not coughing anything like as bad as in the night now, still got hot/cold shivers though. 

You having a brighter day Stells? D


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Another shit day
> 
> There's just one thing after another and it's making my brain hurt. I'd kill for a tab right now.



Tab of acid?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tab of acid?



Actually I was think more along the lines of nicotine, but if there's any acid going.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Argh, morning at college with a bad tum... now in work and 20mins until a dragging meeting 

Stells... fancy free lunch tomorrow? Not burritos, but still free


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

there is someone *DRILLING* in the office *DRILLING*, it is very loud, it is *PISSING ME OFF *


thankyou


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Drilling for oil?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

I fear you may make a run for the 30k on your sick bed  

In other news, our car is in the pound


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I fear you may make a run for the 30k on your sick bed
> 
> In other news, our car is in the pound



In the pound? 
Why is that?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I fear you may make a run for the 30k on your sick bed
> 
> In other news, our car is in the pound



oh noes!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Because it got towed.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Because it got towed.



Why? 
From outside your place?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

From outside the flat, yes.

We now know, there is a small sign on a lamppost saying don't park your cars here on the 14 June... nothing through the letterbox, no notes left on the cars. Even if you've got a permit, if you don't happen to see the notice, your car gets towed. Cunts


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Argh, morning at college with a bad tum... now in work and 20mins until a dragging meeting
> 
> Stells... fancy free lunch tomorrow? Not burritos, but still free



Ooh! Yes please! ((((bb))))

you leave yr car somewhere silly?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooh! Yes please! ((((bb))))
> 
> you leave yr car somewhere silly?



you saying she lives somewhere silly ?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

That is shit Bee


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Moved from bed to kitchen. Had crumpets and orange juice. Now moved all the way to the sofa with blanket.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you saying she lives somewhere silly ?



No!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

Morning all!

Oh woe is y'all! Stells - we are still in a recession chick - don't let it batter you into the ground 

Bajjy - you took the day off then?  Good for you!

Kinell Bee - the absolute shower of shites  How much to get it out? 

carnage - can you not just have a fag?  or have you given up like?

I appear to be the only happy one in here today - sorry chaps!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Sojjy ray of sunshine


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> carnage - can you not just have a fag?  or have you given up like?



I've given up but seriously thinking of starting again.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sojjy ray of sunshine



  I think that's the first time anyone's ever called me that


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've given up but seriously thinking of starting again.



I keep nicotine chewies in work for occasions such as that.  

Then I go home and kid myself I'm not actually smoking, because it's a spliff


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2010)

2 things crossed off list,10+2 to go.....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

I once had 3 parking tickets in the same week on my street! There are no parking restrictions on my street, up until then, about 11 years I had never seen a traffic warden in my street.The back wheels of the car were slightly in a disabled bay (there seems to be a lot of disabled bays in the street, more than any other street in the whole world*) seemed traffic warden cunts had targeted the street for the first time in 10 years 


£150











*slight exaggeration


----------



## the button (Jun 15, 2010)

My workmate has a vuvuzela "app" on his iPhone.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

the button said:


> My workmate has a vuvuzela "app" on his iPhone.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2010)

Bloody hell Bee, that's shit.  Our car got towed once when we lived on Kellett Road and I appealed and got the money back.  Worth a try (email your councillor as well).

In other news, I may be coming down with a cold just in time for my birthday.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

the button said:


> My workmate has a vuvuzela "app" on his iPhone.



Kill it. Kill it dead . Then make him eat it!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

the button said:


> My workmate has a vuvuzela "app" on his iPhone.



what

a

twat


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I keep nicotine chewies in work for occasions such as that.



I normally have some of those for those times I know I'm going to need them, but I ran out yesterday.

Besides... they're just not the same.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh woe is y'all! Stells - we are still in a recession chick - don't let it batter you into the ground



you're right, you're right. I know you're right


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

the button said:


> My workmate has a vuvuzela "app" on his iPhone.



Report him to crimestoppers for a made up sleazy crime. That will learn him. Or post his mobile number in this thread and we lay into him


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> you're right, you're right. I know you're right



S'easy to forget when you're being down on yourself 

You are totally employable - it is just the circumstances we find ourselves in right now, is all


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> S'easy to forget when you're being down on yourself
> 
> You are totally employable - it is just the circumstances we find ourselves in right now, is all



Sojjy on a rainy day, makes our souls trip trip away


----------



## the button (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Report him to crimestoppers for a made up sleazy crime. That will learn him. Or post his mobile number in this thread and we lay into him



I could just tilt my monitor slightly to the right so he can see what you all think of him.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

the button said:


> I could just tilt my monitor slightly to the right so he can see what you all think of him.



The cowards option ^


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

the button said:


> i could just tilt my monitor slightly to the right so he can see what you all think of him.



*he's a twat !*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

the button said:


> I could just tilt my monitor slightly to the right so he can see what you all think of him.



*Play that vuvuzela louder please!!! *


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Someone needs to let Newbie know about this app. That will improve Qoggys day no end


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder how many urbanz have the drag thread on ignore?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2010)

They won't know what they're missing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Kill it. Kill it dead . Then make him eat it!


/\/\/\ this 

button's workmate's ring tone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Someone needs to let Newbie know about this app. That will improve Qoggys day no end


Evil genius!


Badgers said:


> I wonder how many urbanz have the drag thread on ignore?


poll!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Someone needs to let Newbie know about this app. That will improve Qoggys day no end



 He luckily shows no interest in the football. Well actually he shows no interest in anything apart from crisps!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Hungry 

Beans on toast?
Soup?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooh! Yes please!


I'll PM you 



sojourner said:


> Kinell Bee - the absolute shower of shites  How much to get it out?


£260 



Ms T said:


> Bloody hell Bee, that's shit.  Our car got towed once when we lived on Kellett Road and I appealed and got the money back.


Will definitely be filling in an appeal form, FFS it was about 100yard stretch of road.. least they could do is put something through the letterboxes of houses round there.

What about people on holiday? I bet they made a killing!

Meeting done... now too much to do!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hungry
> 
> Beans on toast?
> Soup?


Beans on toast... get them pulses in you


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Right. Off to wilkos and the market. That'll cheer me up


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Beans on toast... get them pulses in you



Yeah, think that is the way to go. The only soup we have in is lentil and don't fancy it. 

Footy or Wire?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hungry
> 
> Beans on toast?
> Soup?



Beans on toast with an egg on top - perfect comfort food


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Beans on toast with an egg on top - perfect comfort food



Was thinking about cheese on top but should avoid dairy yeah? Do have two custard tarts in the bread bin though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

You can't not have cheese and then have custard


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You can't not have cheese and then have custard



I know, I know, I know!!!!! 
Right, time for beany goodness.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck me - £260??!! 

Yep - I too would be sticking in a claim!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Innit! We didn't even pay for the car 

But what can you do, if we don't get it back today it's £40 a day on top of that. Don't hold out much hope, but definitely worth appealing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Innit! We didn't even pay for the car
> 
> But what can you do, if we don't get it back today it's £40 a day on top of that. Don't hold out much hope, but definitely worth appealing.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Beany beany lunchy munchy. 
Added a little bit of ham


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

I spy no cheese, and no extra toast 

Think it's lunch time.


----------



## crustychick (Jun 15, 2010)

i wish I could have beanies on toast! mmmmm.... LUNCHTIME. thank fuck. today is like hell


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Was nomalicious. Not got much appetite today but need to eat and stuff I guess.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

It will help you get better and fight off nasty germs


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

the cafe was full of students from foreign land, speaking the foreign, poor woman who runs it was swamped


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Might get dressed...
Might carry on wallowing in self pity...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Might get dressed...
> *Might carry on wallowing in self pity..*.



This is much the best option


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the cafe was full of students from foreign land, speaking the foreign, poor woman who runs it was swamped



Coming over here, eating our toast and stuff


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Coming over here, eating our toast and stuff


I know you're ill, but watch it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I know you're ill, but watch it



Yeah, I take it back  

There are flies in the living room now. Four of the little bastards buzzing around


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you had a shower today?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have you had a shower today?



No, I had one Sunday before seeing you guys. Am conserving water and reducing my carbon footprint you see. The flies are not near me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The flies are not near me


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>



Stop laughing, there are five of them now 

I need a frog or something


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 15, 2010)

Client meeting. 
I so can't be fucked...


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

chilli con carne sarnie


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> chilli con carne sarnie



Whatwhatwhat???!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> chilli con carne sarnie


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> chilli con carne sarnie



the sounds rather good actually, but messy eatin'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Would work better in a panini I think?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> chilli con carne sarnie



proper Northerner - EVERYTHING can be made into a butty


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I wonder how many urbanz have the drag thread on ignore?



I have

it's always a surprise if my posts make any sense


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Nearly 14:00 draggers, over halfway!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Whatwhatwhat???!



It was totally lush.



marty21 said:


> the sounds rather good actually, but messy eatin'



The trick is not to overfill the baguette straight away and add more chilli while you eat, thus limiting spillage.



sojourner said:


> proper Northerner - EVERYTHING can be made into a butty



Tomorrow I'm going to have a sausage roll sarnie


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to have a sausage roll sarnie



Battered?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to have a sausage roll sarnie


I still do this


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to have a sausage roll sarnie



 We were eating soup butties at the weekend.  You do need a good crusty cob to make it work properly, mind.  

It also involved quite drunky delvings into the butter dish with crusty cob too   Fuck butter knives man, that's way too much etiquette for me


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Battered?



now there's an idea...


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> We were eating soup butties at the weekend.  You do need a good crusty cob to make it work properly, mind.
> 
> It also involved quite drunky delvings into the butter dish with crusty cob too   Fuck butter knives man, that's way too much etiquette for me



Sounds lush.

I reckon the 37p baguettes they sell in Sainsbury's would be crusty enough to hold a decent amount of soup.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Fooddrag is good drag  

In other news I am getting restless now but no energy or anything.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, that was an exhilarating couple of hours. Well cheered up now but urge to start drinking is strong


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

It is past 2 Stells


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Will definitely be filling in an appeal form, FFS it was about 100yard stretch of road.. least they could do is put something through the letterboxes of houses round there.
> 
> What about people on holiday? I bet they made a killing!
> 
> Meeting done... now too much to do!



Was it here Bee? http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=326923


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is past 2 Stells



What if something exciting happens later? I don't like being pissed when I go out to get pissed.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What if something exciting happens later? I don't like being pissed when I go out to get pissed.



Something?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, that was an exhilarating couple of hours. Well cheered up now but urge to start drinking is strong



Was a bit kerrazy wunt it? 

Oh please - start drinking, and have one for me while you're at it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

What did I miss?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What if something exciting happens later? I don't like being pissed when I go out to get pissed.



Just start and see what happens.......a bit like a one night stand


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What did I miss?



Don't tell me you haven't read any of the conquests thread bajjy!  Fastest fucking thread I've been on for quite some time that!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Don't tell me you haven't read any of the conquests thread bajjy!  Fastest fucking thread I've been on for quite some time that!



Who started it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What did I miss?



Thread now on ignore


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just start and see what happens.......a bit like a one night stand





Even better stells - go into the toilet, and start in there


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Who started it?



the red one

or do you just have everything red-related on ignore?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Was it here Bee? http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=326923


It wasn't, but that is pretty much what has happened. Honestly, you'd think they could stick a piece of paper through 20 odd doors at least eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just start and see what happens.......a bit like a one night stand



As I am now quite certain that the rest of urban has Drag on ignore I'll tell you this: I once had a ONS and we were _so good_ that we were high-fiving.  Three each


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> the red one
> 
> or do you just have everything red-related on ignore?



Everything Red starts/posts regardless of content or whatever. Same goes for Cheesypoof, Upchuck, Stanley Edwards and a couple of others.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I once had a ONS and we were _so good_ that we were high-fiving.  Three each



  I've had the brief chat which goes 'fucking HELL, THAT were good weren't it?' but I've never high-fived



Badgers said:


> Everything Red starts/posts regardless of content or whatever. Same goes for Cheesypoof, Upchuck, Stanley Edwards and a couple of others.



Fair enough. I can't keep to ignore, am way too nosy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Arsing cunts... this is all the council website says:



> Please note parking bays can be suspended at short notice, for instance if there is a utilities emergency. We will try to relocate your vehicle. However it may be necessary to remove it to the car pound.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

You need to write to MP babes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> As I am now quite certain that the rest of urban has Drag on ignore I'll tell you this: I once had a ONS and we were _so good_ that we were high-fiving.  Three each



 I think my best was on a small landing outside the bedrooms where some friends were sleeping. It was....snug! I can't remember his name either


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Stop sexing up the drag you harlots!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

His name was [REDACTED] and he had this tattoo


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> As I am now quite certain that the rest of urban has Drag on ignore I'll tell you this: I once had a ONS and we were _so good_ that we were high-fiving.  Three each


LMAO 



Badgers said:


> You need to write to MP babes.


Tbh, I think the councils have it down to a tea/tee (?) 24 hours notice is considered reasonable notice. I'm doing some digging on other forums too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

New picture


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> LMAO
> 
> Tbh, I think the councils have it down to a tea/tee (?) 24 hours notice is considered reasonable notice. I'm doing some digging on other forums too.



That one in Transport was for a house move (massive lorry I assume) _not_ a utilities thing so you'll have more squeak if it was for house move, according to that council thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> New picture


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> New picture


No, I wanted that picture 



5t3IIa said:


> That one in Transport was for a house move (massive lorry I assume) _not_ a utilities thing so you'll have more squeak if it was for house move, according to that council thing


It was filling potholes (which they did a shoddy job of!)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> No, I wanted that picture
> 
> It was filling potholes (which they did a shoddy job of!)



Picture was a late birthday pressie from Kittys work. She was a bit emotional  

This car thing is horrid babes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> No, I wanted that picture
> 
> *It was filling potholes (which they did a shoddy job of!)*



Still worth appealing I'd say


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

I was going to get it for Cptn last year, but their website didn't work - then he said he didn't really like it 

I still want it though.

Will send off an appeal form, but not much hope.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

I have just spoken to a very nice Scottish man in one of the offices upstairs...I didn't know we had a new member of staff. Or that he was male. I may have to go and investigate


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just spoken to a very nice Scottish man in one of the offices upstairs...I didn't know we had a new member of staff. Or that he was male. I may have to go and investigate



What is with you all today???


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

It's not us it's you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What is with you all today???



You don't usually mind the sauce-talk, boyo. You _must_ be ill!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Right, time to change pillow.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> chilli con carne sarnie



And it rhymes!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Arsing cunts... this is all the council website says:



Doesn't say anything about charging you £240 for the privilege though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

I think £60 is PCN £200 must be the towing and storage fee.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Into the witching hour now dragdealers. Loseday will soon be a distant, shifty memory and the middle of the week draws near.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Ms T said:


> And it rhymes!





I'm so going on dragon's den with this


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm so going on dragon's den with this



You could get Levi Roots on board with this too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Chilli is mexican Badgers


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You could get Levi Roots on board with this too.



I'm going to make millions!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Chilli is mexican Badgers



Doesn't matter.

I'll have a variety of different flavours.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Chilli is mexican Badgers



He will put his name to anything from anywhere


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to make millions!!



Don't forget us


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> He will put his name to anything from anywhere


True 



drcarnage said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> I'll have a variety of different flavours.


Ah, cunning... you've almost got a full pitch for the dragons


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Don't forget us



Discounted Chilli Con Carne Sarnies for everyone!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> True
> 
> Ah, cunning... you've almost got a full pitch for the dragons



Now all I need is some unlucky fool to wear the costume.


----------



## crustychick (Jun 15, 2010)

managed to get some beans on toast in at lunchtime AND a sneaky half hour on the PS3  waaaay better than yesterday. huzzah. only got the sales meeting this afternoon to struggle through now...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Now all I need is some unlucky fool to wear the costume.


Why are you quoting me?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why are you quoting me?



Knit the costume, sing the theme tune?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why are you quoting me?



what would you do for a *free* Chilli Con Carne Sarnie™?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll knit, I won't sing!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

I will handle the investors


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what would you do for a *free* Chilli Con Carne Sarnie™?


Swap it for cake?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll knit, I won't sing!



Will you mime If I provide a pre-recorded jingle?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Swap it for cake?





Anymore talk like that and you'll get a verbal warning.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Will you mime If I provide a pre-recorded jingle?



You really need a northern lass with a passion for cowboy hats I think. If only we knew such a lass?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Anymore talk like that and you'll get a verbal warning.



Excellent, we are days away from a clear desk and dress code policy. Do we get flexi-time or what?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You really need a northern lass with a passion for cowboy hats I think. If only we knew such a lass?



we should search the internet


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I will handle the investors



*buys massive chair, desk and cigar*

anyone else want to join me and my empire?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we should search the internet



You think that sort of girl knows how to use a compooter?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You think that sort of girl knows how to use a compooter?



maybe that sort of girl, only lives in our dreams


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do we get flexi-time or what?



fuck it, why not?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> *buys massive chair, desk and cigar*
> 
> anyone else want to join me and my empire?



Can we make up our own job titles?

Badgers - Media Engineer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Have I missed the boat?

If anyone says PA I'll brayne them


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You think that sort of girl knows how to use a compooter?


The sort of girl who boffs a lot?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Have I missed the boat?
> 
> If anyone says PA I'll brayne them



Executive Director?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> If anyone says PA I'll brayne them



With that ^ attention to detail what else is there?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Creative Director? I'd like to make jingles and ads


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Executive Director?



in charge of diplomatic relations ?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Can we make up our own job titles?
> 
> Badgers - Media Engineer



I think I can allow that. Nothing silly, mind.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Creative Director? I'd like to make jingles and ads



You're in!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

who wants to be in charge of rounding up strays for the meat?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

*keeps hand firmly down*

What am I? The chilli mascot?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> who wants to be in charge of rounding up strays for the meat?



you need someone who looks good in a cowboy hat for that


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *keeps hand firmly down*
> 
> What am I? The chilli mascot?



parking control ? 




<scarpers>


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *keeps hand firmly down*
> 
> What am I? The chilli mascot?



if you work hard at it then you could be promoted


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

will there be badges with stars on them ?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you need someone who looks good in a cowboy hat for that



hummm...


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> will there be badges with stars on them ?



why not? however, every one starts on one star and distribution of stars is at your line manager's discretion.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> why not? however, every one starts on one star and distribution of stars is at your line manager's discretion.



do we have to sleep with the manager to get extra stars ?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Early finish Fridays with free beer, pizzas delivered to the office, that sort of thing? Cycle to work scheme, private health and dental, crèche in the office we can expect as a given yeah? Who will run the subsidised canteen though?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> do we have to sleep with the manager to get extra stars ?



'fraid so




Badgers said:


> Early finish Fridays with free beer, pizzas delivered to the office, that sort of thing? Cycle to work scheme, private health and dental, crèche in the office we can expect as a given yeah? Who will run the subsidised canteen though?



wow! I like your initiative. Would you like a promotion?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> why not? however, every one starts on one star and distribution of stars is at your line manager's discretion.



You sound a bit 'hands on' to me. Essentially you are just the ideas man (with a big hint from Ms T) so what is up with that? We are forming a union as you type.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you need someone who looks good in a cowboy hat for that



Hey hey - here I am!! 

*holds arm up, holding the other arm up for extra attention*

I can sing too!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You sound a bit 'hands on' to me. Essentially you are just the ideas man (with a big hint from Ms T) so what is up with that? We are forming a union as you type.



STRIKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

right... send in your representative and we'll negociate.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hey hey - here I am!!
> 
> *holds arm up, holding the other arm up for extra attention*
> 
> I can sing too!



Like a fucking bird Sojjy, like a fucking bird sister


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> right... send in your representative and we'll negociate.



Marty (leader21) is on route with demands


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You sound a bit 'hands on' to me. Essentially you are just the ideas man (with a big hint from Ms T) so what is up with that? We are forming a union as you type.



I've just offered you a promotion!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Marty (leader21) is on route with demands



when I've finished my placards


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've just offered you a promotion!



management is a challenge


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> parking control ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheeky cunt 



Badgers said:


> Early finish Fridays with free beer, *pizzas *delivered to the office, that sort of thing? Cycle to work scheme, private health and dental, crèche in the office we can expect as a given yeah? Who will run the subsidised canteen though?


Chilli surely?! Chilli con carne pizza?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I've just offered you a promotion!



Look, I am playing this. What we put on the record is not always the real thing yeah. We need to keep the proles yearning to break free while pulling the rug a little further out. We are months from outsourcing anyway, get with the big picture.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

*hires lots of immigrants who'll work in dire conditions below minimum wage*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Look, I am playing this. What we put on the record is not always the real thing yeah. We need to keep the proles yearning to break free while pulling the rug a little further out. We are months from outsourcing anyway, get with the big picture.



I smell a rat


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

When you say 'dire conditions' are we talking Wales or what?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Into the golden hour.................. aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Into the golden hour.................. aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



about time!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeeehaaa!!!

Move 'em on, head 'em up,
Head 'em up, move 'em out,
Move 'em on, head 'em out Rawhide!
Set 'em out, ride 'em in
Ride 'em in, let 'em out,
Cut 'em out, ride 'em in Rawhide.


Rawwwwhiiiiiiide!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> When you say 'dire conditions' are we talking Wales or what?



Worse... Barnsley


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> when I've finished my placards


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

How quick we go from FTSE100 to bickering failure. It is a harsh reflection on the drag and all it stands for people


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a job for a page and a quarter


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I had a job for a page and a quarter



Insolvency?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Big redundancy payout pls


----------



## the button (Jun 15, 2010)

Just had a firedrill. Bit of excitement, anyway.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I had a job for a page and a quarter



Better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick, as I always say

I actually do say this, annoyingly regularly


Now then - shall I do the ironing when I get home, or shall I drink wine, and watch the film I have had out for over 2 weeks?

hmmmm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

What film?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

What film?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

Burn After Reading


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2010)

Right I am taking my sorry arse homewards. Laters y'all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, I fancy that


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

See ya queeny

Yeh, our lass fancies it too.  Think it's that then


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

There are some funny bits


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Wasted day nearly done


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

It's got fucking Clooney in it, but on the plus side, it's a Coen Brothers film


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

I like Clooney. He's a good actor :makes prim face:


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I like Clooney. He's a good actor :makes prim face:



I bet he never has a wank without watching himself in the mirror

FACT


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh Brother, where art thou?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I bet he never has a wank without watching himself in the mirror
> 
> FACT



bet he doesn't have a wanksock either


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Wanksock?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bet he doesn't have a wanksock either



And if he does, it'll be a dead expensive one

yeh *folds arms*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm with stells on this, he's good!

*folds arms harder*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Clooney or Pitt?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

For what?  Taking the rubbish out?  Pitt - got bigger arm muscles


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Clooney or Pitt?


Clooney.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> For what?  Taking the rubbish out?  Pitt - got bigger arm muscles



If that is what you call it young lady


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

I got asked at the weekend:

Clare (out of Six Feet Under) or Sookie (out of Trueblood)

Tough one that, had to think long and hard.  Had to be Clare in the end though, for the puppy fat rolls she has in the first couple of seasons, and the red hair


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2010)

god, my mood has got darker and darker all day, i am in a truly terrible mood atm.....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> god, my mood has got darker and darker all day, i am in a truly terrible mood atm.....



*tickles paulie*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> god, my mood has got darker and darker all day, i am in a truly terrible mood atm.....


haha


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> god, my mood has got darker and darker all day, i am in a truly terrible mood atm.....



Not good PT!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



Loving your work as usual you one trick pony


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Loving your work as usual you one trick pony


at least i have a trick


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I got asked at the weekend:
> 
> Clare (out of Six Feet Under) or Sookie (out of Trueblood)
> 
> Tough one that, had to think long and hard.  Had to be Clare in the end though, for the puppy fat rolls she has in the first couple of seasons, and the red hair


Good call... something we agree on 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> god, my mood has got darker and darker all day, i am in a truly terrible mood atm.....


Where you been all day?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner;10768877]*tickles paulie*[/QUOTE]trys to smile. fails :([QUOTE=Pickman's model;10768887]haha :D[/QUOTE]you can shut your face[QUOTE=Badgers said:


> Not good PT!


it's not good news, considering my attempt to remain a booze free zone this week....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you can shut your face


ooh  touchy


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

*in Austrian accent*

Aha - and with that last line paulie, we see not only the problem, but the solution to the problem 

paulie - you must drink booze.  I DEMAND you drink booze!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where you been all day?


in meetings (disaster planning for if/when we lose funding), interview held over from last week, fucking bastard photocopier chewing up reams of paper repeatedly, stuck in my little airless little cubby hole mostly...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Wire season 1 is helping me feel better. Apart from ****** getting shot


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd remove that spoiler if I were you baj - not everyone's seen it yet

Reet - I'm away me darlins - today has passed in a whirl of talking shite


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2010)

laters sojjy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'd remove that spoiler if I were you baj - not everyone's seen it yet
> 
> Reet - I'm away me darlins - today has passed in a whirl of talking shite



Done  

Today was good, distracted me well


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> in meetings (disaster planning for if/when we lose funding), interview held over from last week, fucking bastard photocopier chewing up reams of paper repeatedly, stuck in my little airless little cubby hole mostly...




Heading home soon though I hope?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

I still haven't seen more than half an ep of The Wire 

First I didn't have the channels for it, then I didn't have the dedication for one-a-night on BBC2 then I didn't have the money for the boxset.

SO FUCK OFF BADGERS


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Heading home soon though I hope?


i do hope so


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I still haven't seen more than half an ep of The Wire
> 
> First I didn't have the channels for it, then I didn't have the dedication for one-a-night on BBC2 then I didn't have the money for the boxset.
> 
> SO FUCK OFF BADGERS



You got a hard drive? 
I can give you the lot for free babes.


----------



## cesare (Jun 15, 2010)

I bet you poorly, sad, mad, frazzled cunts have all gone home now just when I get a quick break from the drag


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You got a hard drive?
> I can give you the lot for free babes.


I think I need to have a peek at your hard drive 


oooer


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i do hope so


me too 

I have to go home and do the washing up because the boy's going to get the car


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think I need to have a peek at your hard drive
> 
> 
> oooer



Heh, once you have finished the DVD backlog x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You got a hard drive?
> I can give you the lot for free babes.



What do you mean harddrive? I've got a laptop...?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Heh, once you have finished the DVD backlog x


slowly slowly. I do need to learn how to fill my own harddrive


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What do you mean harddrive? I've got a laptop...?



External harddrive? 
Do you have much space on your laptop?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Right, my pedals are turning and I'm off (NOT in waterproofs!!!!).


----------



## crustychick (Jun 15, 2010)

fuck me I need a drink after today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2010)

oh don't say that, i'm supposed to be avoiding the pub.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> External harddrive?
> Do you have much space on your laptop?



Uhm

Vista C: 2.81gb free of 55.8gb
Data E: 54.3gb free of 54.4gb


----------



## crustychick (Jun 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh don't say that, i'm supposed to be avoiding the pub.....



me too  fuck it... i'm even considering sneaking a quick one in before my German lesson at 6pm...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2010)

crustychick said:


> me too  fuck it... i'm even considering sneaking a quick one in before my German lesson at 6pm...


make sure you have a stein of pilsner then, at least its proper German 

later kids


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Uhm
> 
> Vista C: 2.81gb free of 55.8gb
> Data E: 54.3gb free of 54.4gb



Loadsa room, if you can pop to Brixton with laptop in hand can give you a years good film/telly babes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Loadsa room, if you can pop to Brixton with laptop in hand can give you a years good film/telly babes.



I could do  

'When' is a difficult question, what with the repuatation of 'organisers' around there


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2010)

bad day getting worse... I've lost me phone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, that's OK then. THAT'S why you didn't reply to my txt!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

shit day is still dragging and just keeps on getting fucking worse.

I turned to cider two hours ago... bet I've made a shit load of mistakes


----------



## crustychick (Jun 15, 2010)

today really has been a shit day  time for bed, hopefully sleep will sort everything!

eta: and I didn't get any beer


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2010)

ive got a spare tinny in the fridge if you want?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Was back in bed early last night (20:30ish) and straight to sleep. Just woke up and feeling a fair bit better. Coughing a bit but the aches and sweats are gone. should be sleeping longer but  am wide awake 



BiddlyBee said:


> bad day getting worse... I've lost me phone





Poor Bee. My old phone is still on offer and we do have a Sony handset if you wanted one? Today (Wednesday) will be better babes x


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

I fell asleep early too. Having a couple of hours of quiet meanderings on the internet before going back to bed again. Glad you feel a bit better Badgers. Poor Bee and other peoples having a bad day yesterday ... hopefully Wednesday will brighten up a bit. Midweek innit, arrived so quick.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't like being up in the night, prefer the solid 8 hours unbroken sleep. Been up and down a bit over the last 48 hours with coughing so out of kilter now. Will be back to work today, that should tire me out again


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I don't like being up in the night, prefer the solid 8 hours unbroken sleep. Been up and down a bit over the last 48 hours with coughing so out of kilter now. Will be back to work today, that should tire me out again



My sleep pattern's been fucked up for months, I've almost got used to it now  I quite like the quiet stuff in the early hours, but I'd gladly swap it for midnight to 7am uninterrupted sleeps.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> My sleep pattern's been fucked up for months, I've almost got used to it now  I quite like the quiet stuff in the early hours, but I'd gladly swap it for midnight to 7am uninterrupted sleeps.



I like the quiet time too. Try to get my big sleeps in on Tuesday, Thursday and Sundays. Tuesday is the proper catch up after the weekend, Thursday to prepare for the coming weekend and Sunday so Monday is less hellish. Does not always work like this, take no sleeping 'aids' apart from beer usually so rely on habit.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I like the quiet time too. Try to get my big sleeps in on Tuesday, Thursday and Sundays. Tuesday is the proper catch up after the weekend, Thursday to prepare for the coming weekend and Sunday so Monday is less hellish. Does not always work like this, take no sleeping 'aids' apart from beer usually so rely on habit.



Out of kilter tonight then. But back to work tomorrow might mean you have big sleeps tomorrow night to catch up. Then feeling better Thursday and back into routine ready for weekend. You can retrieve it yet!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

It will all be good. Have made up lunches for tomorrow and think I am up for the duration now. Will try to head to w*rk early and catch up. 

Sweet dreams


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Couple of hours of The Wire too


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It will all be good. Have made up lunches for tomorrow and think I am up for the duration now. Will try to head to w*rk early and catch up.
> 
> Sweet dreams



You could potter about until 4, then have a snooze till 5.  Ooo, or watch the Wire and drop off for an hour or so midway!


----------



## Stig (Jun 16, 2010)

Morning! 

fell asleep early last night, so up early today. Been up an hour already, showered, tea, and got the printer working and everything. 

Three hours work next followed by going to help out in a brewery for the afternoon. (proper one, not a kitchen )


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Gah, should be going in but hot/cold/sweaty/shivering still. Gonna WFH today and just catch up on emails


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Hot/cold/sweaty/shivering isn't good love! Make sure you neck some paracetamol try and keep your temp down, then fluids, fluids, fluids.

Well my evening got a bit better... watch True Blood (thank you dottie for the link), then went to see cypress hill  and this morning I found my phone! 

Early start and long day ahead though...


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2010)

Not in a good mood (again)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

halfway through today and you'll be over the worst... closer to the weekend


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

oooh, is it your birthday today young man?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh, is it your birthday today young man?



It is


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Ooooh, birthday drag 

Right, time for soup


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2010)

I think I'm going to sit here and grumble until 11 o'clock


----------



## Stig (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> and this morning I found my phone!



Where was it? The people want to know!


and happy birthday drcarnage!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It is


wahey... happy birthday sir 

I've put together something for your new company...






(just ignore the bit where it says it's from the tabsaco booklet )


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2010)

That sarnie looks lush!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello all - I am a bit sleepy this morning. I think I shall wake myself up by walking into town in a bit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Day off Queenie?




Stig said:


> Where was it? The people want to know!


on my desk at work


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2010)

Morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *Day off Queenie*?
> 
> 
> on my desk at work



Working at home  but will do my work later in front of the footie or something


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home  but will do my work later in front of the footie or something




My manager says wfh is frowned on, but I think it's because she's not allowed to  new manager in December... I'll see what they think.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

*twiddles thumbs*

I better get this work done then


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jun 16, 2010)

Morning all and happy bithday Dr. C. 

On the train and just getting into Bristol for 3 days of high end draaaag


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2010)

happy birthday dr c 

in other news, i am hating work atm, really really really don't want to be here......


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday MrC


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> On the train and just getting into Bristol for 3 days of high end draaaag


Have a pieminster pie for me  x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday DrC !!

I am off to get dressed. Laters!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmmmm?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bit late in today, trouble on t'bus , driver wasn't moving at Stamford Hill, didn't want to be overloaded, lots of shouting


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Bit late in today, trouble on t'bus , driver wasn't moving at Stamford Hill, didn't want to be overloaded, lots of shouting



Did you get involved?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

That will not help your illness Badgers 

Whose are they and what's on the tin?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That will not help your illness Badgers
> 
> Whose are they and what's on the tin?



Roses tin. 
Not eaten any, just looking


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2010)

Managed to sleep til gone 9! Wine helped  

Good day planned today. Going to get dressed and go outside!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you get involved?



It was downstairs, couldn't be arsed, all I heard was the bus driver saying she wasn't moving, a woman saying, "we need to get to work, we are paying customers'  I think she got on the bus via the wrong door!! the exit door -


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That will not help your illness Badgers
> 
> Whose are they and what's on the tin?



eat fruit!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> eat fruit!!!!!


 sorry I'm like a mum... sugar will give you a quick burst of energy, but then you'll crash Badgers, you'll crash


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

did the boy get the car back bee?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Had soup, fruit and juice so done ok. 
Gonna start some work soon, just a few emails to catch up with.


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

Morning draggers. Found out last night that one of my friends from back home has died, so doubt I'll get much done today lol. Not seen her for ages, but I never will now, will I? Heh.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Not good news button. 
How old was she if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry to hear that Button


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> did the boy get the car back bee?


he did, and now I'm checking every lamp post for signs every morning dammit! £260! 



the button said:


> Morning draggers. Found out last night that one of my friends from back home has died, so doubt I'll get much done today lol. Not seen her for ages, but I never will now, will I? Heh.


Oh, sorry button, that's not good news


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> sorry I'm like a mum... sugar will give you a quick burst of energy, but then you'll crash Badgers, you'll crash



One of our more generous sales reps paid us a visit yesterday so there is (was) a bit pile of chocolate and cake in the middle of the office.  Obviously the unwritten rules of the office demand that you have something each time you pass


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> Morning draggers. Found out last night that one of my friends from back home has died, so doubt I'll get much done today lol. Not seen her for ages, but I never will now, will I? Heh.



Not the best way to start the day


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not good news button.
> How old was she if you don't mind me asking?



43-44. She was born with a heart condition (always had a  pacemaker, replaced every few years), but didn't let it affect her life that much. She was told that it would be too dangerous for her to have kids for instance, but had a son who is now 15. Her brother -- who I knew a bit better, tbh -- died in his 20s while I was at university: one of those sudden things where people 'just die,' IYSWIM. Her parents must be heartbroken -- they hadn't got over their son dying, and that was more than 20 years ago.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> he did, and now I'm checking every lamp post for signs every morning dammit! £260!
> 
> Oh, sorry button, that's not good news



it's not good news, that £150 hurt when i got ticketed 3 times, the car was parked at the bottom of my road, so I didn't pass it on the way to the house, could have been worse if I hadn't walked home a different way 

still I did once found £200 in cash  in Clapton 

swings and roundabouts


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> One of our more generous sales reps paid us a visit yesterday so there is (was) a bit pile of chocolate and cake in the middle of the office.  Obviously the unwritten rules of the office demand that you have something each time you pass


I think those rules are written into everyone's contracts - that's what I was told when I started here 



marty21 said:


> swings and roundabouts


aye, c'est la vie.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think those rules are written into everyone's contracts - that's what I was told when I started here



Yeah I think so.  Anyway, time for another trip to the printer...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Ups and downs int drag today

Happy Birthday carnage old bean!  

and

Real sorry to hear about your mate button.  Never know what's round the corner, do we?


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> Morning draggers. Found out last night that one of my friends from back home has died, so doubt I'll get much done today lol. Not seen her for ages, but I never will now, will I? Heh.



Aw  Sorry to hear that love 

Happy birthday DrC!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2010)

Cheers for the birthday wishes people


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> Morning draggers. Found out last night that one of my friends from back home has died, so doubt I'll get much done today lol. Not seen her for ages, but I never will now, will I? Heh.





Sorry to hear that button. Not good news


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Red ban?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

You cakesniffers all working or summat?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Trying to. You?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Failing
Self pity


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Cup of tea in the garden to cheer you up?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy birthday drag Dr C.  You're one day ahead of me.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Birthday week of things


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Red ban?



Looks like it. Unclear why though.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> Looks like it. Unclear why though.



The world will cope


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Happy birthday drag Dr C.  You're one day ahead of me.


Does that mean you're not at work today? 

...and do you know where your surprise trip is yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Right shitbirds, time to log on and do a little w*rk.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

it's the mid point of the week!  

off to lunch


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Does that mean you're not at work today?
> 
> ...and do you know where your surprise trip is yet?



No, I am at work.

And no.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

boo 

(I've just realised it's only wednesday )


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Happy birthday drag Dr C.  You're one day ahead of me.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Yebbut Bee - it's now noon on Wednesday, which makes it officially HALFWAY THROUGH - yeehaaa!

I haven't been working btw, I've been reading the massive bunfight on the ugly mug thread


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yebbut Bee - it's now noon on Wednesday, which makes it officially HALFWAY THROUGH - yeehaaa!
> 
> I haven't been working btw, I've been reading the massive bunfight on the ugly mug thread



I was reading that in the early hours  Then it carries on in the bickering thread


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> I was reading that in the early hours  Then it carries on in the bickering thread



Heh - I'll save that for this affy's drag then


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Heh - I'll save that for this affy's drag then



It's even more entertaining


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yebbut Bee - it's now noon on Wednesday, which makes it officially HALFWAY THROUGH - yeehaaa!
> 
> I haven't been working btw, I've been reading the massive bunfight on the ugly mug thread


That is true 

I've tried to stay away, I have work to do


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Since when did Sherbet Fountains start coming in a plastic tube instead of cardboard?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

You've got a rogue one I reckon


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Since when did Sherbet Fountains start coming in a plastic tube instead of cardboard?



Plastic?    That is just so wrong.  I would write a strongly worded letter of complaint to the Times


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Pen in hand! 

In other news has Red been whacking people? I miss all the gossip and stuff don't I?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Dunno wtf red has been banned for - s'not obvious from the posts.  Perhaps been sussed as a returner/big fat liar or sommat?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Scandalz are scandarlulz


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2010)

my money is on threatening to turn up to an irl event and murderate stella. I am willing to put 5 notes on it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Even with ignore I think DotC has hitteth the nail on the head.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2010)

Go our shopping and miss all the fun 

Have come back with a Stephen King novel "Dreamcatcher" for 55p and some nightwear (from Peacocks rather than the charity shop) for a fiver. I LOVE BARGAINS!

Time to do some work now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Murderating


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

This is bigger than the Wetherspoons mixed grill scandal and stuff!


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Where is 5t3IIa?  Maybe she's been murderated already


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

She is out today

In other news (shhh) Carter are playing Brixton in July.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Do we need a 'who will win in a fight' thread between Foxy and Stells? My money is on our kid


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2010)

so where's the scrapping occuring then?


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Woooo, I appealed against a late filing penalty and they've let me off! Aces


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do we need a 'who will win in a fight' thread between Foxy and Stells? My money is on our kid



watching the england match with Stells on Friday , I'll post a guard of mercenaries on the door of the pub , just in case


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so where's the scrapping occuring then?



The panic in Penge? The Heat in Hackney?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so where's the scrapping occuring then?



The Ring pub in Southwark would be a good bet. Fairly central and a history of settling disputes in the city. They used to have a boxing ring upstairs. 

Although maybe it should be kept more 'virtual' for the lols?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Rumble in the forum?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2010)

no you doofi, which thread


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no you doofi, which thread



Doofi?  

It is all over the place apparently.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no you doofi, which thread



Ugly Mug; and the one in the bin.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Doofi?
> 
> It is all over the place apparently.


plural of 'doofus' - just invented it, glad you likey


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Doofi?
> 
> It is all over the place apparently.



Ugly mug and the bickering one which is now in the bin!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Everyone needs an online nemesis in my opinion. My old mate LMT and me still hold a ten year grudge. Luckily during the IRL drunken 'words' he showed himself up.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ugly mug and the bickering one which is now in the bin!



lol, who could have predicted that a thread about bickering would end up in the bin due to bickering?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Want


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

So what's happening Friday night then? Or has it all been RUINED by the football fans?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

The 18th that is and shall be? 
Did we tout a venue?


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The 18th that is and shall be?
> Did we tout a venue?




Aye. We didn't tout a venue yet, I don't think.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Proposition Marty?


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Proposition Marty?



He's dipped out and is going to watch the football instead with stells.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> Aye. We didn't tout a venue yet, I don't think.



The street is the street, you feel me?


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The street is the street, you feel me?



Old St?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Proposition Marty?



come to Clapton and watch the football - they have pizza in the pub, plus ales, lagers, ciders, (inc fruity sweet flavoured ciders) plus an assortment of hard liquor


----------



## crustychick (Jun 16, 2010)

hooooey - what a morning


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Clapton?
Do you need a Visa? 
Where is?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Clapton?
> Do you need a Visa?
> Where is?



no visa (I will vouch for you) 
in that East London


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> in that East London



Where is?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

crustychick said:


> hooooey - what a morning



Waddayabeendoing?


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

Mod warz! 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10773066&postcount=211

(What happens if a mod bans another mod, btw? Does the internet implode? )


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> Mod warz!
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10773066&postcount=211
> 
> (What happens if a mod bans another mod, btw? Does the internet implode? )



Blimey


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

What thread is?


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> Blimey





> Blimey
> 
> Y/N?



Surely.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What thread is?




Bilderberg


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> Surely.


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What thread is?



They should fix the boards so the thread title appears in the top right of the screen, tbh, instead of their incessant bickering.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> They should fix the boards so the thread title appears in the top right of the screen, tbh, instead of their incessant bickering.



It does


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> It does



So it does.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> So it does.


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

And all for free.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

It's all in the game


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It's all in the game



Many a tear has to fall.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Cheese on toast will help


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> Mod warz!
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10773066&postcount=211
> 
> (What happens if a mod bans another mod, btw? Does the internet implode? )



O.M.G!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> Where is 5t3IIa?  Maybe she's been murderated already


She's alive and well 



Badgers said:


> In other news (shhh) Carter are playing Brixton in July.


ooh, when? final gig my arse  



Badgers said:


> Proposition Marty?


hehehe 



Badgers said:


> Cheese on toast will help


looks burnt!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cheese on toast will help



That looks like the face of Jesus


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Not burnt, that is the 'special edition' Lea & Perrins young lady!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> That looks like the face of Jesus



Or a cheesy marble cake.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Or a cheesy marble cake.



we should worship  cheesus


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

But I don't even believe in cheesus


----------



## crustychick (Jun 16, 2010)

oh crikey..... now I want cheese on toast too! yesterday it was beans, today cheese.... where will this madness end!



I am proud to say that I have _worked hard_ all morning  i like the day after a day doing fuck all, lots to keep me occupied


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not burnt, that is the 'special edition' Lea & Perrins young lady!


What _special edition_?  special editions are my weakness.



Badgers said:


> But I don't even believe in cheesus


Then you don't belong here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Well done cc! 
Although it should be noted for the record that the drag is the drag.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> But I don't even believe in cheesus



cheesus forgives you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What _special edition_?  special editions are my weakness.
> 
> Then you don't belong here



Special edition I picked up a while ago. Kinda black and gold bottle and is extra matured. Not bad


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cheesus forgives you



Fair enough, I am not not licking toads after all


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cheesus forgives you


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What _special edition_?  special editions are my weakness.



The Marmite XO I had on my toast this morning was particularly fine, too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Special edition I picked up a while ago. Kinda black and gold bottle and is extra matured. Not bad


I NEED this!


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> The Marmite XO I had on my toast this morning was particularly fine, too.



:smug:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>



The word of cheesus  
He would never throw the draggers from the temple


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> :smug:



cheesus does not forgive this


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I NEED this!



Bring round a small vial and I will fix you a hit sister.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> cheesus does not forgive this



On the contrary. Cheesus loves it, together with the hand action that goes with it:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Cheesus aside the weather looks great. I feel like shit but mebbe the park would help me feel better? With a good book and a couple of cans of (cider) fruit juice?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

This will not make you better Badgers [/stern mum voice]

Is that another lemon meringue pie cesare?


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> This will not make you better Badgers [/stern mum voice]
> 
> Is that another lemon meringue pie cesare?



Same one but with :smugfingers:


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> Same one but with :smugfingers:


----------



## crustychick (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I NEED this!



you do! cheesus commands it...


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>



I might make rhubarb muffins later.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

oooh... white choc goes well with them... see:


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

ooo did you make those, bee?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not burnt, that is the 'special edition' Lea & Perrins young lady!



How the fuck much didya put on there bajjy?! christ's sake!

I just caught up with the now-binned bicker thread, only to come back on here and see that now mod warz are breaking out

it's all go round here innit? *dunks biccy*  *slurps*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> ooo did you make those, bee?


yup


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> yup



They look delicious! And that's a great pic. What recipe did you use?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh... white choc goes well with them... see:



Hey - are they to actual size?

Erm, where's all the chocolate?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

I need films for Thursday-Sunday. Ideally with an animal (not Disney type) theme. Have most the usual suspects like Watership Down, Wind in the Willows, Secret of Nimh and such. Need inspiration though?


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I need films for Thursday-Sunday. Ideally with an animal (not Disney type) theme. Have most the usual suspects like Watership Down, Wind in the Willows, Secret of Nimh and such. Need inspiration though?



Tarka the Otter/Ring Of Bright Water?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> They look delicious! And that's a great pic. What recipe did you use?


Was just looking for it for you 

http://thepassionatecook.typepad.com/thepassionatecook/2007/05/rhubarb_white_c.html



sojourner said:


> Hey - are they to actual size?
> 
> Erm, where's all the chocolate?


Not quite, they're in muffin cases so a little smaller. It's white chocolate, so erm, looks white


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> Tarka the Otter/Ring Of Bright Water?



Have got ROBW but not TTO
Good start


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Bee! Damn, can't get buttermilk. I'll have to try them another time.


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

The Belstone Fox


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I need films for Thursday-Sunday. Ideally with an animal (not Disney type) theme. Have most the usual suspects like Watership Down, Wind in the Willows, Secret of Nimh and such. Need inspiration though?



Where the Red Fern Grows , the 70s version, it might be disney tbh, a boy saves his money up to buy some coon hounds (for hunting racoons) trains them, loves them, hunts with them , what's that, a stormy night, a cougar?, oh noes 


made me bawl when I saw it as a kid


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have got ROBW but not TTO
> Good start



Kes (directed by Ken Loach)

Dumbo

Animal Book


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> Thanks Bee! Damn, can't get buttermilk. I'll have to try them another time.


I think you can add white vinegar to milk and it's the same thing - have a google for proportions though.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think you can add white vinegar to milk and it's the same thing - have a google for proportions though.



Cheers! Will do.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> The Belstone Fox



Gotta get that.


----------



## crustychick (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think you can add white vinegar to milk and it's the same thing - have a google for proportions though.



WOW - I never knew this  this is an interesting fact


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Incredible journey?, 70s one ,  2 dogs, and a cat are abandoned when their owners move, they cross the country looking to be reunited, all sorts of scrapes ensue


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Red Fern Grows, will check it. 
Kes should already be owned.
Have got Call of the Wild to finish too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Incredible journey?, 70s one ,  2 dogs, and a cat are abandoned when their owners move, they cross the country looking to be reunited, all sorts of scrapes ensue



be sure not to get the crappy remake


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Incredible journey?, 70s one ,  2 dogs, and a cat are abandoned when their owners move, they cross the country looking to be reunited, all sorts of scrapes ensue



Scrapes eh? 
My kinda caper that!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> Tarka the Otter/Ring Of Bright Water?



Shout to this, John Hurt on form and a moving bit of film.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> be sure not to get the crappy remake



Cheers, I thought there was a modern version.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's white chocolate, so erm, looks white



Does not compute.  'white' chocolate isn't actually chocolate, is it bee, as it contains no actual cocoa 


Badgers said:


> I need films for Thursday-Sunday. Ideally with an animal (not Disney type) theme. Have most the usual suspects like Watership Down, Wind in the Willows, Secret of Nimh and such. Need inspiration though?



Oo oo - The Yearling   it's an oldie, but its a goodie


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Does not compute.  'white' chocolate isn't actually chocolate, is it bee, as it contains no actual cocoa
> 
> 
> Oo oo - The Yearling   it's an oldie, but its a goodie



Never heard of this 'Yearling'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I need films for Thursday-Sunday. Ideally with an animal (not Disney type) theme. Have most the usual suspects like Watership Down, Wind in the Willows, Secret of Nimh and such. Need inspiration though?



My Neighbour Totoro (Totoro is a kind of animal and it has a cat...bus..in it ) or Spirited Away, that has dragons and flys and rat/guinea pig things in it!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My Neighbour Totoro (Totoro is a kind of animal and it has a cat...bus..in it ) or Spirited Away, that has dragons and flys and rat/guinea pig things in it!!



Yeah we have those gems on the harddrive. Saw Totoro at the flicks once too, it is tres good!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

You are still edging the post count war Bee!!


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

Bombon el perro.

An Argentinian film, about a dog. Called Bombon. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_perro


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Spirited Away, that has dragons and flys and rat/guinea pig things in it!!


I'd recommend that too.  Isn't there also one about an old pilot who's transformed into a pig?

Would Labyrinth fit the criteria?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Does not compute.  'white' chocolate isn't actually chocolate, is it bee, as it contains no actual cocoa
> 
> 
> Oo oo - The Yearling   it's an oldie, but its a goodie


wtf if cocoa butter from then?  

Ahhh, The Yearling


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> Bombon el perro.
> 
> An Argentinian film, about a dog. Called Bombon.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_perro



Ooooh!! That looks really good


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You are still edging the post count war Bee!!


Don't think I'm not keeping an eye out


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Ooooh!! That looks really good


It is


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I'd recommend that too.  Isn't there also one about an *old pilot who's transformed into a pig*?
> 
> Would Labyrinth fit the criteria?



Yes - Porco Rosso . 

Kiki's Delivery Service has a cat in it. And The Cat Returns has, well, quite a few cats. In clothes


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Would Labyrinth fit the criteria?



It is the right 'feel' but not enough animal action. I have that one on DVD, it is filed with Dark Crystal, Krull, Neverending Story, Princess Bride and other like Sunday films


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> Bombon el perro.
> 
> An Argentinian film, about a dog. Called Bombon.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_perro



I loved that film!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't think I'm not keeping an eye out



Easy now  

Maybe we could hit 30k together?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Amores perros?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Amores perros?



?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0245712/

(ok, tenuos link )


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Not sure on that one Bee


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Amores perros?



can't remember too many animals in that tbh, cracking soundtrack though, and cracking film


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Never heard of this 'Yearling'



Make sure you have a nice big box of tissues at hand when you watch it - and no, it's not sexy


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> Bombon el perro.
> 
> An Argentinian film, about a dog. Called Bombon.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_perro



Fucking LOVE that film


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

ok  

The original Dr Dolittle?
White Fang
Project X
Truth about Cats & Dogs 

Jaws?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> can't remember too many animals in that tbh, cracking soundtrack though, and cracking film


There are some dogs in it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

White Fang ftw
Not sure about Jaws though!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> There are some dogs in it.



Yes, yes there are. There is also cotton reel in the Secret of Nimh but it is not filed under 'sewing' in my collection.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> There are some dogs in it.



is it about dogs, or do thay just happen to stroll around ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yes, yes there are. There is also cotton reel in the Secret of Nimh but it is not filed under 'sewing' in my collection.


pickeeeeeeee


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is it about dogs, or do thay just happen to stroll around ?


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

Snakes on a plane


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Lassie Does Dallas


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

the button said:


> Snakes on a plane



No no no!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Lassie Does Dallas



No no and thrice no!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

isn't there a version of the James Herbert horror, Rats, when they put little rat costumes on jack russell dogs for the big swarming scenes? (they were mutant big rats)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe.



Tis a good one that. 
Have got and done not that long ago.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tis a good one that.
> Have got and done not that long ago.



I haven't seen it yet


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Now the cat is looking at me oddly. Do you think she is sensing a vibe?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No no and thrice no!!!



Okay that was a bit shit

How about the sequel, Lassie Does Dallas Again?  or Lassie Does New Orleans?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is it about dogs, or do thay just happen to stroll around ?


ok ok... it had dog in the title ffs 

my ulna hurts


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Okay that was a bit shit
> 
> How about the sequel, Lassie Does Dallas Again?  or Lassie Does New Orleans?



Lassie does a lot


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> isn't there a version of the James Herbert horror, Rats, when they put little rat costumes on jack russell dogs for the big swarming scenes? (they were mutant big rats)



I loved that book when I was younger

Mainly because of the sex scenes in it though, right before the rats attack


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Lassie does a lot



Debbie's best friend, that's why


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Now the cat is looking at me oddly. Do you think she is sensing a vibe?



Are you holding kittys Rabbit?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I loved that book when I was younger
> 
> Mainly because of the sex scenes in it though, right before the rats attack



so did I , I read it again recently and still quite enjoyed it, and reread the sequel, 'the lair' , I think there's a third one 

rattie does dallas?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Can you not slip in some of the littlest hobo?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Domain was the third Rats book


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can you not slip in some of the littlest hobo?





Is that just me?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can you not slip in some of the littlest hobo?



Has not aged well apart from the theme tune


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Domain was the third Rats book



ah yes, read that as well, the fourth one is surely 

rattie does lassie while lassie does dallas


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Is that just me?



no, me as well


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

It is all getting crude again


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> rattie does lassie while lassie does dallas


hehehe - I am chuckling away on reception here 



marty21 said:


> no, me as well



Oh good - Filth Inc.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is all getting crude again


cowboy filth


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

ok... so what are all these animal films for then Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ok... so what are all these animal films for then Badgers?



Just need a theme. Been watching too much US drama and need a re-up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just need a theme. Been watching too much US drama and need a re-up.



a reboot i think


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> a reboot i think



No


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No


i don't think you know what you need


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2010)

Does King Kong count as an animal movie?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Does King Kong count as an animal movie?



Loosely but I am aiming more for 'twee' than skyscraper climbing if you see the theme?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think you know what you need



What man does?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lonesome Dove - it has Cows in it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

fuck off marty 

Mary Poppins?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Loosely but I am aiming more for 'twee' than skyscraper climbing if you see the theme?


King Dong?!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Born Free maybe?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2010)

Antz (altho not strictly an animal)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> King Dong?!



Peter North got an Oscar in that one didn't he?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Antz (altho not strictly an animal)



Nah, too CGI and modern Disney stylee.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2010)

Mousehunt!! It has a very, very cute mouse in it. Especially when he is in his little bed dreaming of Hawaii or wherever....I always think of that when Mr. K. brings in a dead rodent


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mousehunt!! It has a very, very cute mouse in it. Especially when he is in his little bed dreaming of Hawaii or wherever....I always think of that when Mr. K. brings in a dead rodent



Harmless film but nah


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

The Borrowers!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> cowboy filth


the best kind 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> Does King Kong count as an animal movie?



Oh my god - I still cannot watch that film without blubbing   I was traumatised by that when I was a kid, spent about 2 days endlessly sobbing and asking 'why, WHY?? He didn't do anything WRONNGG' 



marty21 said:


> Lonesome Dove - it has Cows in it



And horsies!     AND a pig!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> And horsies!     AND a pig!




and snakes I think 



and it makes me blub, EVERYTIME


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> The Borrowers!


Yes!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Really struggling to find a good one with pigeons. 

This reminds me I must finish that book. Writing kids books is really hard, every word is a struggle and it will fall flat on it's face


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> The Borrowers!



A good film this. 
Book is loads better but that is fairly standard.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Really struggling to find a good one with pigeons.


Home Alone 2, or Pigeon Street (although that's a series not a film)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Not sure if there are pigeons, but Winged Migration!


----------



## the button (Jun 16, 2010)

Little Voice has got pigeons in it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Home Alone, or Pigeon Street (although that's a series not a film)



Pigeon Street was a classic 
Home Alone was not 

Have not got the Pigeon St DVD yet but on it. Have got Bagpuss, Trumpton, Trapdoor, Clangers, Button Moon and a fair few others though. I like being a grown up


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not sure if there are pigeons, but Winged Migration!



Oh, sounds interesting?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and snakes I think
> 
> 
> 
> and it makes me blub, EVERYTIME



Indeedy

And prairie dogs too! 

And yeh, me n all


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Is this it?

The Travelling Birds
http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0301727/


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Sequel to the Liver Birds, when Nerys Does Liverpool


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Oi Oi Oi


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is this it?
> 
> The Travelling Birds
> http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0301727/


That's it. It's quite documentary, but fantastic 

I might have it, will check tonight.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oi Oi Oi



Sorry

Must be ovulating. Or just overly libidinous in general.  The latter, I think.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's it. It's quite documentary, but fantastic
> 
> I might have it, will check tonight.



Will give you full Lea & Perrins rights if you have babes!! 

Actually you might like Dark Angel on DVD. Unless you have too much backed up still?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Not much backed up, we're in the hmmmm section of the pile you gave us


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Sorry
> 
> Must be ovulating. Or just overly libidinous in general.  The latter, I think.



Sojjy on heat, never would have thunk it on a Wednesday girl.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sojjy on heat, never would have thunk it on a Wednesday girl.



*checks calendar*

nope, bang on time bajjy  

heh, bang.  *snigger*




sorry


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not much backed up, we're in the hmmmm section of the pile you gave us



Well crack on with it. I have another 50-60 to pass on!!! You will like Dark Angel though, bit light compared to True Blood but we watched it in no time at all.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pigeon Street was a classic
> Home Alone was not
> 
> Have not got the Pigeon St DVD yet but on it. Have got Bagpuss, Trumpton, Trapdoor, Clangers, Button Moon and a fair few others though. I like being a grown up



I like Home Alone.  It's not a classic, but alright to have on in the background.  Pigeon Street is obviously the better of the two though.

Moomin?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *checks calendar*
> 
> nope, bang on time bajjy
> 
> ...



I am clearly flogging a dead horse.

Heh *flogging* heh


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm only allowed to watch the crap ones when he's in Bristol I think 

I know it's cartoon, but you should revisit the goodfeathers


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

You're catching me 

You need a day in the office


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am clearly flogging a dead horse.
> 
> Heh *flogging* heh



*backs away from badgers*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Moomin?



Love the Moomins but have none here at all. I did get wifey a Moomin lunch box and some other bits but their merchandise is really pricey. Really want the puppet animation of this though. Then off to Moomin World in Finland and our lives are complete


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Muumimaailma


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You're catching me
> 
> You need a day in the office



Tomorrow, have to go tomorrow or I will be in the home loop. I am walking a tightrope of never working again if I have too much time off


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm off in a minute

this is the life, eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Then off to Moomin World in Finland and our lives are complete


Have just googled this


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm off in a minute
> 
> this is the life, eh?



If you were not so far away missy


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

hehehe 

tara then yous lot - see ya back for t'drag tomorrah


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have just googled this



Voted fourth best theme park on earth. I would love to go but it is far from cheap. The buildings alone would be worth the trip.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Love the Moomins but have none here at all. I did get wifey a Moomin lunch box and some other bits but their merchandise is really pricey. Really want the puppet animation of this though. Then off to Moomin World in Finland and our lives are complete



I've loved the moomins since I was a kid. I bought button a moomin teatowel when I was last in Sweden.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tomorrow, have to go tomorrow or I will be in the home loop. I am walking a tightrope of never working again if I have too much time off


I'll get the lead back tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll get the lead back tomorrow



Have I sneaked ahead?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Like you didn't notice


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> I've loved the moomins since I was a kid. I bought button a moomin teatowel when I was last in Sweden.



There is nothing bad about the Moomins is there. We have met some Europeans that seriously find the whole thing scary though?!!?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Like you didn't notice



When we make 30k people will want to be us


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Except us


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There is nothing bad about the Moomins is there. We have met some Europeans that seriously find the whole thing scary though?!!?



The Groke can be a bit scary tbf.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2010)

Home time


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Except us



Heh, we have the bar set low enough to get away with it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

See you on Friday Eve draggers. Then Freeday beerday?


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> See you on Friday Eve draggers. Then Freeday beerday?



So, is it a football thing on Friday now?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> So, is it a football thing on Friday now?



No, it is a drag thing.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No, it is a drag thing.


But can we do drag in a pub full of football?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Which pub would you be in?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> But can we do drag in a pub full of football?



We can find a pub without a telly surely? Or a park on a nice evening?

I like footy but the drag takes priority yeah? I dunno anymore


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Which pub would you be in?



Still waiting for Proposition Marty to step up.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We can find a pub without a telly surely? Or a park on a nice evening?
> 
> I like footy but the drag takes priority yeah? I dunno anymore



I quite fancy a nice pub with a beer garden to sit out in. And no football.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> I quite fancy a nice pub with a beer garden to sit out in. And no football.



Weather looks good eh? We should be able to find such a venue but space will be at a premium.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Weather looks good eh? We should be able to find such a venue but space will be at a premium.



If we choose one near me (right on the East London line so easy to get to) I can bag space early. Three really nice ones on the river with beer gardens.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> If we choose one near me (right on the East London line so easy to get to) I can bag space early. Three really nice ones on the river with beer gardens.



People keep using this word 'East' and it scares me frankly  

I do think that we could procrastinate till the end of time though. Perhaps if you handpick a venue and we work out numbers then job done? I don't mind heading East with the dragons once in a while


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

It's not that far east and if it's the prospect then it's a fine pub 

Dunno if I'll come yet, but is a lovely pub.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> People keep using this word 'East' and it scares me frankly
> 
> I do think that we could procrastinate till the end of time though. Perhaps if you handpick a venue and we work out numbers then job done? I don't mind heading East with the dragons once in a while





How about The Prospect Of Whitby? About 5 minutes walk from Wapping tube. Or very near 100/D3 bus stops.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Wapping you say?
Prospect you say?
I say we do it, best to get on target!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Almost done here...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2010)

late night for me until 8pm or so. ho hum....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

May be having one cider for the health


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2010)

sounds like a grand plan badgers.

tonight will be my 3rd without booze, tomorrow night will be my glorious reunion with lovely london pride....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wapping you say?
> Prospect you say?
> I say we do it, best to get on target!



Let's do it!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

We are on peeps


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2010)

'king hell. Today was horrible 

Didn't help when the defendant's brief phoned up at 4.45 to change his plea which meant that all the running around and stressing was for absolutely fuck all. 

Not going to do much work tonight - just the essentials and then it's cider and breakcore time


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to ye, happy birthday dear dragger, happy birthday to thou!


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> 'king hell. Today was horrible
> 
> Didn't help when the defendant's brief phoned up at 4.45 to change his plea which meant that all the running around and stressing was for absolutely fuck all.
> 
> Not going to do much work tonight - just the essentials and then it's cider and breakcore time



Poor DrC  That ain't good for a birthday. Hope you get a decent evening.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still waiting for Proposition Marty to step up.



I haz made my proposition , there is a lovely garden in the pub for non football lovers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2010)

5 minutes to go....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 5 minutes to go....



Go go go go go go


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2010)

gone boss


----------



## machine cat (Jun 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to ye, happy birthday dear dragger, happy birthday to thou!







cesare said:


> Poor DrC  That ain't good for a birthday. Hope you get a decent evening.



This evening's going to be ok -  got some cake, cider and tunes


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> This evening's going to be ok -  got some cake, cider and tunes


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Friday Eve it is then. Still wheezing like a broken set of bagpipes but feeling 7% more human today. Time to get back in the drag and share the cough with my lucky colleagues.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Weather looks good today. 
23 in London if the BBC are on the ball.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2010)

training all day today  and


----------



## Stig (Jun 17, 2010)

I wonder if it's too hot for cycling in to work?

I have to do an interview this afternoon. For a mag. Stardom awaits.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Fame in the drag? 
I want my fifteen minutes too!!!

Tis hot out but hard to tell sitting on a packed bus. Would rather be cycling in the fresh air myself. Oh well, lots to catch up with so minor drag predicted here.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Where is Stella?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2010)

Morning


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2010)

just stumbled into the office


----------



## the button (Jun 17, 2010)

Morning all. For the second or third time in seven months, I wasn't the first to arrive.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2010)

Mornin all 

I AM going to do lots of work today.  Honest.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> I AM going to do lots of work today.  Honest.


ahahahahahahaha 

sabah al kheir <- good morning 

I don't know about pub on Friday, I want football and I'll be on my bike... wapping has cobbles


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> I AM going to do lots of work today.  Honest.



I said this half an hour ago, and I'm already on the net.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

ooh, another dragging birthday today


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

Last day of the working week for me. Have a four day weekend starting tomorrow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello! I have walked from Paddington this morning as the buses were borked. I'm fucking knackered now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Last day of the working week for me. Have a four day weekend starting tomorrow.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Last day of the working week for me. Have a four day weekend starting tomorrow.


So I think that gives me permission to call you a cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello! I have walked from Paddington this morning as the buses were borked. I'm fucking knackered now


I bet... that's a good half hour maybe more isn't it? Means you can eat cake though 

I have cake for elevenses


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Can someone come and do my work so I can play all day, or go home?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I bet... that's a good half hour maybe more isn't it? Means you can eat cake though
> 
> I have cake for elevenses



Yup - about 30 to 35 minutes normally (I got lost though  and ended up back on Edgware Road so it toook nearly 45 this morning!).

At least it means I don't have to do it this evening!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> So I think that gives me permission to call you a cunt



x 2


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Last day of the working week for me. Have a four day weekend starting tomorrow.



What you up to then? 
Good stuff?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> At least it means I don't have to do it this evening!


Phew 

I need to plan something for my boy's big birthday... I keep flitting from one idea to the next and can't sort anything out!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Excellent little email exchange: 

Client: You need to give me a really big discount! 
Me: Why should I? 
Client: You charge too much in the current climate! 

I emailed him a picture of him getting out of his Bentley Continental GT with personalised number plate, alongside a picture of me holding my Oyster Card. I think that a picture speaks a million words at times like these


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

hehehe... did you really email him pictures?


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What you up to then?
> Good stuff?



Going on a 4 day mini cruise from Portsmouth to Bilbao. The ticket only cost £36. Cabin included but not food. I thought it was a bargain. Never been on a cruise before. Always thought of them as for OAPs.


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello! I have walked from Paddington this morning as the buses were borked. I'm fucking knackered now



Where did you walk to? I took a bus to Paddington from Charing Cross and it took ages as there was an accident around Marble Arch. Motorbike accident.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Does it come back? Or just one way?

£36 is a bargain!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> hehehe... did you really email him pictures?



Yup


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Where did you walk to? I took a bus to Paddington from Charing Cross and it took ages as there was an accident around Marble Arch. Motorbike accident.



Warren Street/Fitzroy Square.

The buses on Praed Street and Edgware Road were at a standstill (I normally get the 27 or 205) which would make sense if there was an accident at Marble Arch


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yup


Fair paly


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Going on a 4 day mini cruise from Portsmouth to Bilbao. The ticket only cost £36. Cabin included but not food. I thought it was a bargain. Never been on a cruise before. Always thought of them as for OAPs.



Did you get that one on the HUKD website? I looked at that a while ago. 

If you see Hercule Poirot then get the fuck out of there quickly


----------



## Ms T (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ooh, another dragging birthday today



Indeed. And what a gorgeous day for it. I am the lucky.

I am currently sitting in the Lido cafe waiting for my coffee and bacon roll. Then off to Whitstable for dinner at The Sportsman and then tomorrow - MADRID!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Indeed. And what a gorgeous day for it. I am the lucky.
> 
> I am currently sitting in the Lido cafe waiting for my coffee and bacon roll. Then off to Whitstable for dinner at The Sportsman and then tomorrow - MADRID!!!



My office is also nice, thank you for asking


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Does it come back? Or just one way?
> 
> £36 is a bargain!



Yes it's a return. We only get 4 hours at Bilbao though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Indeed. And what a gorgeous day for it. I am the lucky.
> 
> I am currently sitting in the Lido cafe waiting for my coffee and bacon roll. Then off to Whitstable for dinner at The Sportsman and then tomorrow - MADRID!!!


WOOHOO!

Lucky you madam! What a lovely weekend you have planned!

Happy birthday   (I refrained from putting cunting in the middle ).

(I was just looking at city breaks to Barcelona )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Yes it's a return. We only get 4 hours at Bilbao though.


Still not bad though


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you get that one on the HUKD website? I looked at that a while ago.
> 
> If you see Hercule Poirot then get the fuck out of there quickly



Friend booked it so I don't know where she found the deal. 

Is there an Agatha Christie Hercule Poirot book based in Bilbao then or do you mean on the boat?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Friend booked it so I don't know where she found the deal.
> 
> Is there an Agatha Christie Hercule Poirot book based in Bilbao then or do you mean on the boat?



Just the boat  

Hercule Poirot was on a Nile Cruise not Bilbao. I just associate cruises with murder for some reason. All those people stuck on a ship together drinking and gambling


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Indeed. And what a gorgeous day for it. I am the lucky.
> 
> I am currently sitting in the Lido cafe waiting for my coffee and bacon roll. Then off to Whitstable for dinner at The Sportsman and then tomorrow - MADRID!!!



I really enjoyed Madrid - fantastic museums! Would love to go back there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hercule Poirot was on a Nile Cruise not Bilbao. I just associate cruises with murder for some reason. All those people stuck on a ship together drinking and gambling


That's a nice thought to take with you Lea


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just the boat
> 
> Hercule Poirot was on a Nile Cruise not Bilbao. I just associate cruises with murder for some reason. All those people stuck on a ship together drinking and gambling



Oh yes, I've seen Death on the Nile many times before. Great film! Very glamourous. I reckon the P&O boat will be less glamourous. Probably lots of people getting drunk and puking up all over the place!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

oooh Ms T... you can practice el español


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Indeed. And what a gorgeous day for it. I am the lucky.
> 
> I am currently sitting in the Lido cafe waiting for my coffee and bacon roll. Then off to Whitstable for dinner at The Sportsman and then tomorrow - MADRID!!!



Will you be eating oysters in Whitstable? Nom nom nom! 

Have a good time in Madrid. Enjoy the tapas!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Oh yes, I've seen Death on the Nile many times before. Great film! Very glamourous. I reckon the P&O boat will be less glamourous. Probably lots of people getting drunk and puking up all over the place!



You can also pretend you are in a Bond film in the cabin at night. Waiting for short, bowler hat wearing types to come bursting in.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> We only get 4 hours at Bilbao though.



Try not to mention the football


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You can also pretend you are in a Bond film in the cabin at night. Waiting for short, bowler hat wearing types to come bursting in.



LOL! Role playing games? Sounds kinky!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Try not to mention the football


hehehe


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Try not to mention the football



Should I wave a Swiss flag around once I arrive in Bilbao?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Should I wave a Swiss flag around once I arrive in Bilbao?



Saying that I am not sure if the people of Bilbao may have been cheering on the Swiss or the Spanish?


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Saying that I am not sure if the people of Bilbao may have been cheering on the Swiss or the Spanish?



Oh that's right. Bilbao is in Basque land?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Take both flags just in case


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Oh that's right. Bilbao is in Basque land?



Yup, they may welcome your Swiss flag and call you leader?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2010)

I've done that very 4 day cruise on a delivery- we went with P&O who are slightly cheaper than thier french counterparts. Spent most of my time with a load of geordies on the smoking deck, drinking heavily. Good times.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

lunch time yet? I have sausage and bacon bap, but no sauce


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2010)

af'noon chaps'n'chapesses.

what a morning, cycled down to temple to speak to barristers, all very good and they want to help us, cycled back to work, offered someone a job, they said yes, done some other paper work, feel a bit dizzy now, and have ate my emergency banana.


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> lunch time yet? I have sausage and bacon bap, but no sauce



Yes, it's past midday. Enjoy your bap!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Indeed. And what a gorgeous day for it. I am the lucky.
> 
> I am currently sitting in the Lido cafe waiting for my coffee and bacon roll. Then off to Whitstable for dinner at The Sportsman and then tomorrow - MADRID!!!



Sounds like you're having a much better birthday than I did!

Enjoy!


----------



## cesare (Jun 17, 2010)

Morning! Well, afternoon now. I just had a three hour meeting 



BiddlyBee said:


> I don't know about pub on Friday, I want football and I'll be on my bike... wapping has cobbles



You can get to the Prospect without cobbles. Just carry on down the Highway then turn right into Glamis Road (the last right hand turn before the Limehouse Link). The Prospect's at the curve at the end where it becomes Wapping Wall. No cobbles 

Happy birthday Ms T! I hope you enjoy Madrid, and that Lea enjoys the cruise. Lucky people!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a banana and a peperami (hot) in my drawer. 
Which is first people?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Together, together


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Together, together



Words fail me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Yes, it's past midday. Enjoy your baps!


ooo-err missus 



cesare said:


> You can get to the Prospect without cobbles. Just carry on down the Highway then turn right into Glamis Road (the last right hand turn before the Limehouse Link). The Prospect's at the curve at the end where it becomes Wapping Wall. No cobbles


ok, but then I've got cycling home not being pissed


----------



## cesare (Jun 17, 2010)

Peperami first, then banana for pudding.


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> Morning! Well, afternoon now. I just had a three hour meeting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks cesare. Hope I don't get seasick. I hear the waters in that area are quite choppy.


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> Peperami first, then banana for pudding.



^^ This


----------



## cesare (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ooo-err missus
> 
> ok, but then I've got cycling home not being pissed



True. Easier to get the 100 which runs from very near your office to Wapping Tube. Then bus/train back.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Thanks cesare. Hope I don't get seasick. I hear the waters in that area are quite choppy.



Duty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty Free


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> True. Easier to get the 100 which runs from very near your office to Wapping Tube. Then bus/train back.


I'll have a think, and also find out when the boy lands home (lands from a train ).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Duty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty FreeDuty Free


Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe Europe

(or is it international waters? )


----------



## cesare (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Thanks cesare. Hope I don't get seasick. I hear the waters in that area are quite choppy.



I haven't done Portsmouth to Bilbao ... but the Channel can get quite choppy I guess. I try and stay on deck when that happens, fresh air innit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

You might get to see Dolphins


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2010)

Oww - got mid-period pains  Just stuffed my face with some pain killers, made a cup of tea and am now sitting trying to ease my nausea and cramping but ow, ow, ow!!

I thought exercise was supposed to help such things!


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You might get to see Dolphins



Really?


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oww - got mid-period pains  Just stuffed my face with some pain killers, made a cup of tea and am now sitting trying to ease my nausea and cramping but ow, ow, ow!!
> 
> I thought exercise was supposed to help such things!



((((QueenOfGoths))))))


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2010)

It's dinner time and I haven't brought anything in.

What shall I get after I've spent half an hour standing in a queue in Primark?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's dinner time and I haven't brought anything in.
> 
> *What shall I get after I've spent half an hour standing in a queue in Primark*?



A headache  Whattya buying?


----------



## cesare (Jun 17, 2010)

Poor QoGGy 

I'm eating left over pasta sauce. Without pasta


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A headache  Whattya buying?





Clothes for the bairn. They only seem to last a couple of weeks before he grows out of them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

You have a bairn? I'm sure I knew, but I feel surprised


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Really?



theres a bloke who does a wildlife spotting hour and gives trufax.

Be sure to hit the duty free (yes there is duty free when in int. waters) for whisky/wine/cheese tastingz


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Really?



There is a good chance of them and Whales too. I hear they announce the arrival of our wet mammalian friends on the tannoy system. 

Go to the Guggenheim museum too, it is well revered


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> I'm eating left over pasta sauce. Without pasta


----------



## cesare (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Nearly finished it now. Licious


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> Nearly finished it now. Licious



Spoon or straw?


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> theres a bloke who does a wildlife spotting hour and gives trufax.
> 
> Be sure to hit the duty free (yes there is duty free when in int. waters) for whisky/wine/cheese tastingz



Cheese tasting. Hmmm! Yum Yum! Not good for the diet but I am on holiday!


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> There is a good chance of them and Whales too. I hear they announce the arrival of our wet mammalian friends on the tannoy system.
> 
> Go to the Guggenheim museum too, it is well revered



Yes, many people have recommended the Guggenheim but I'm not sure if we have much time to see it as we only have 4 hours on land. It will be interesting to see the structure.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Cheese tasting. Hmmm! Yum Yum! Not good for the diet but I am on holiday!



Diets don't apply when you are on holiday. It's the law


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Cheese tasting. Hmmm! Yum Yum! Not good for the diet but I am on holiday!


Anything goes when you're on holiday


----------



## cesare (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Spoon or straw?




I fancied a fork.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

It's almost sausage time


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's almost sausage time



Sausage and baps?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Sausage and bacon baps... double pork


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Yes, many people have recommended the Guggenheim but I'm not sure if we have much time to see it as we only have 4 hours on land. It will be interesting to see the structure.



I read that there is not a great deal to do in Bilbao. There are excursions to a village and a shopping centre too but not sure on those


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2010)

on  a break from the training, hiya folks

kthxbai


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sausage and bacon baps... double pork



*disgusted*


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I read that there is not a great deal to do in Bilbao. There are excursions to a village and a shopping centre too but not sure on those



Tapas! Muchos tapas y pintxos!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2010)

Of course one can also play spot-the-ETA


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Footy on the wireless


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You have a bairn? I'm sure I knew, but I feel surprised



tbf most of the time even i'm surprised


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

this bap is so big I need a fag break!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2010)

fucking duracell man is back outside the window, only this time he's selling bubble machines?!

the monotonous repepitive chant is now _bub-bub-bubbbbllleeeessss bub-bub-bubbbbllleeeessss bub-bub-bubbbbllleeeessss BUBBLES! BUBBLES! bub-bub-bubbbbllleeeessss_ etc etc


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Sarnies done


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2010)

I borrowed some dosh from the petty cash (£37 - all that was left ) so treated myself to a fucking lush moussaka and salad from the local Greek eatery  _Gorgeous_ - am stuffed now though

I wanna go the pub. anyone fancy going the pub?  Beer garden, cold beer, spliffage?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Keep your spilff and beer, I'll hop on the train for a beer garden and cold cider though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking duracell man is back outside the window, only this time he's selling bubble machines?!
> 
> the monotonous repepitive chant is now _bub-bub-bubbbbllleeeessss bub-bub-bubbbbllleeeessss bub-bub-bubbbbllleeeessss BUBBLES! BUBBLES! bub-bub-bubbbbllleeeessss_ etc etc



Is he Ginger then?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is he Ginger then?


balding, but the good news is, he's just packed up his trolley and he looks like he fucking the off now, hoobleedinray!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> balding, but the good news is, he's just packed up his trolley and he looks like he fucking the off now, hoobleedinray!!!



Was he forever blowing bubbles, pretty bubbles everywhere


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Gah, not even 3pm is it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

20 mins yet 

I am planning various knitted baby gifts.... SO MANY BABIES!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

28,978 vs 28,993


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes I know sick boy 

You did join before me though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Was he forever blowing bubbles, pretty bubbles everywhere


i know where i would have been blowing his bubbles.... for one minute, i thought i was being haunted by the ghost of michael jackson....

anyway, 2 hours or so to go and i'm gwan for the weekend, did i mention today is friday pour moi?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> anyway, 2 hours or so to go and i'm gwan for the weekend, did i mention today is friday pour moi?


you as well? 

That's three of you!!!

Fuck it, I need to book this tattoo consultation and book me a day off soon.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> did i mention today is friday pour moi?


----------



## crustychick (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gah, not even 3pm is it?



darnnnit!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Only two of us here now. 
Boss man popped out for a 'meeting' around 12:20 (ten mins before kick off) and is still not back from the 'meeting'


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Still not!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i know where i would have been blowing his bubbles.... for one minute, i thought i was being haunted by the ghost of michael jackson....
> 
> anyway, 2 hours or so to go and i'm gwan for the weekend, did i mention today is friday pour moi?



 S'not fair. Mr. QofG's has tomorrow afternoon off as well! I WANT AN AFTERNOON OFF. WAAAHH!! WAAHH!!

(I could just book one off of course!)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Two more posts then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Wait for me!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wait for me!



Ok

*Hurry up*

Come ON now!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

for the big one at least


----------



## crustychick (Jun 17, 2010)

you've got a lot of posts to get through before Badjie can post again now Bee


----------



## crustychick (Jun 17, 2010)

oh, or are you going for the 30k.... still, that's a lot of posts you two!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

It's only 15 post... not that many


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

But I do have some work to do.... shhhhhh


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Only two of us here now.
> Boss man popped out for a 'meeting' around 12:20 (ten mins before kick off) and is still not back from the 'meeting'


sounds like a 4-pint meeting to me....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

999 to go 

Got the footy on and doing very little


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

half an hour and you were chomping at the bit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> half an hour and you were chomping at the bit



I need help


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

(((Badgers)))


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

We gonna go for the 'board break' when the magic 30k arrives then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

oh, we need to visit the meat wagon some time soon, apparently the have a contender for best burger in London!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We gonna go for the 'board break' when the magic 30k arrives then?


nah, soldier on innit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oh, we need to visit the meat wagon some time soon, apparently the have a contender for best burger in London!



OMG?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

did you just come a little?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> did you just come a little?



On a toilet seat at work no less 

That looks fooking great


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

YOU CANNOT GO WITHOUT ME! 

ok?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> YOU CANNOT GO WITHOUT ME!
> 
> ok?



http://bloggett.com/2010/03/burger-review-the-meatwagon-peckham-rye-se15/

Oh yeah baby, oh yeah!! 

Can't go tonight though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Got to be done really.

http://helengraves.co.uk/2009/08/bobcat-burger-at-the-meat-wagon/

I can't either... I really need to do more homework and go to bed early


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

one.more.hour.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> one.more.hour.



Hurting today innit? 

Tomorrow is FreeDay though. 
Weekend weather looking okayish.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Aye... it's been a knackering day and another knackering week. Dragged but still flown by!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

We have the place to ourselves for the weekend  
Smashy smashy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2010)

Right I am off - I have sausages to cook for tea  Laters!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We have the place to ourselves for the weekend
> Smashy smashy?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am off - I have sausages to cook for tea  Laters!





BiddlyBee said:


>



Perfect together ^ ^ ^


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2010)

Wahey motherfuckers!!  Been 'busy', sorta, if reading homemade porn stories counts as busy  

Went bank - nearly crashed again, 3 times - WOMEN 

Paulie - I would call you a fucking huuuuuge cunt, if it weren't for the fact that you have been so stressed lately, so instead I shall call you a little cunt 

Paulie - the littlest cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Oooh, I haz a 50% off Pizza Hut voucher


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2010)

Is that 50% off the ridiculously large crust, or 50% off the puddle of grease?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Is that 50% off the ridiculously large crust, or 50% off the puddle of grease?



Either or really... 

Or I could invest the money in red meat and cook?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2010)

The latter I reckon


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

still here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> The latter I reckon



The latter in batter? 

Right you shit-birds, see you in the Freeday Free World.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2010)

damn, long moany meeting with my boss (me moaning, her listening), so got to catch up on few things before leaving, can get away by 5.30 i hope, then it's pint-o-clock


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

last one in the office now

*bangs head against wall*


----------



## cesare (Jun 17, 2010)

Emailsemailsemailsemailsemailsemails.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2010)

((((wall)))))

or should that be

((((head)))))


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ((((wall)))))
> 
> or should that be
> 
> ((((head)))))


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Walked to bus stop. 
Forgot wallet.
Walked to office.
Got wallet.
Walked to bus stop.

Grrr


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2010)

laters potatoes, have a good un.....

london pride, come to daddy, my taste buds they be drooling i tells e, drooling


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> laters potatoes, have a good un.....
> 
> london pride, come to daddy, my taste buds they be drooling i tells e, drooling



It is the weather for it eh? I am hoping to decant to the yard with a can of cider. Can't wait for tomorrow now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Better get changed and go home then 

To my hot empty lonely flat.

Fuck you lot with pubs and yards


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Better get changed and go home then
> 
> To my hot empty lonely flat.
> 
> Fuck you lot with pubs and yards



You staying home(working) tonight babes? Come over and drink stuff and things?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

Wasn't a plea for sympathy 

...just a rant. I want garden and I want no more Bristol.

I have to do laundry and homework tonight... whoop!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

I know babes. 
You know where we are though


----------



## the button (Jun 17, 2010)

cesare said:


> Emailsemailsemailsemailsemailsemails.



Internetsinternetsinternetsinternetsinternets 

Mind you, will have to do some work tomorrow, I think -- I've done jack shit for the last two days.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2010)

Tomorrow will be all win


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

the button said:


> Internetsinternetsinternetsinternetsinternets
> 
> Mind you, will have to do some work tomorrow, I think -- I've done jack shit for the last two days.


Are you me?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

*looks around*

will someone come and do my homework and cook me tea please?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 17, 2010)

Best 

Birthday

Evah



Omigod. Had one of the best dinners of my life at the Sportsman in Whitstable, and ice cream on the beach and vintage dresses. Am very happy. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes folks and hope you have a good Freeday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2010)

When you have more time you'll have to describe your meal 

Have a lovely trip.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Where is Stella?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>



Spoke to her yesterday, she is okay but some red alert stuff messing with karma. We may see her later if Proposition Marty and her join the draggers ales? 

In other news is it Footy Freeday Funday at last. First few beers last night after a few poorly days and I feel like craposaurus but will survive. Got plenty to do at work but can't see it all getting done.


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Morning! A day of drafting witness statements beckons 

Still, pub later  And I'm eating fresh pineapple for breakfast


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

I am smoking and drinking coffee for breakfast


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm about to do that too. After some more pineapple and water.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Feeling hateful still, need to wake my shit up and get going. Have that whole body ache that follows a week of coughing. Never mind, it will all work out yeah?


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Feeling hateful still, need to wake my shit up and get going. Have that whole body ache that follows a week of coughing. Never mind, it will all work out yeah?



Do you still feel ill, or is it poorly hangover type thing?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> Do you still feel ill, or is it poorly hangover type thing?



More poorly than hangover. Was a bit muzzy but I think I would have been fixing quicker if I was not drinking. Never mind, no alarm clock tomorrow and a nice weekend ahead


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Poorly means you shouldn't go to work Badgers!

Rubbish night's sleep here, but only one day to go eh.


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> More poorly than hangover. Was a bit muzzy but I think I would have been fixing quicker if I was not drinking. Never mind, no alarm clock tomorrow and a nice weekend ahead



Ah, no, I phrased that wrong  I meant a 'poorly hangover' as opposed to a 'drinking hangover' iyswim. The after the poorliness effect, rather than after the drinking effect.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Feel 5.6% better after a shower. I think that Chumbawamba on the headphones will really fix things up


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Feel 5.6% better after a shower. I think that Chumbawamba on the headphones will really fix things up



You get knocked down, then you get up again!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> You get knocked down, then you get up again!



I am never gonna wear a frown


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am never gonna wear a frown



We'll be singin, when we're winning, we'll be singin


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> We'll be singin, when we're winning, we'll be singin



I thought in the drag we celebrated mediocre draws rather than wins?


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I thought in the drag we celebrated mediocre draws rather than wins?



True

Let's do pissin the night away instead


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

There is someone coughing relentlessly on the bus this morning. It must be really annoying for the other passengers


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Freeday starts now peeps. 
Make sure you have posted your fathers day cards if you need to.


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Good point. I forgot to post mine yesterday


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 18, 2010)

oh shit


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

fathers what?

I feel shattered, not so well, but today is a good day


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 18, 2010)

there's a account manager from Hays, based in Switzerland, drives a nice Merc. think he's an aristocrat and is a total complete cock (talks to people like shit and an utter arselicker).

And I just got to represent a candidate (cool frenchy lady) of his  for a super dooper role. 


3 days of persuasion is paying off.

Thank the fuck for that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not too sure what you do... but nice one


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not too sure what you do... but nice one



Shhhhhhhh FFS!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

what? don't you start, had enough people having a go last night.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

morning all, Friday sings the sweet weekend song


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Doesn't it just  where you been marty?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Doesn't it just  where you been marty?



I was training yesterday, ALL DAY  went to a nice pub in Islington afterwards, and ate fine food


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was training yesterday, ALL DAY  went to a nice pub in Islington afterwards, and ate fine food


started bad but ended good 

I need to keep my cool today and remind myself that my manager retires in December... that's not long off is it?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> started bad but ended good
> 
> I need to keep my cool today and remind myself that my manager retires in December... that's not long off is it?



not long, but then the danger is, the next one might be worse, or is that impossible?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not long, but then the danger is, the next one might be worse, or is that impossible?


no it is very possible, but at least at the beginning it'll feel like a change and perhaps something good? Give me hope


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> no it is very possible, but at least at the beginning it'll feel like a change and perhaps something good? Give me hope



<gives hope>


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

what's that Badgers?

I don't know if I like you today


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

The trouble with having pineapple for breakfast is that you need another breakfast three hours later 

Crumpets, I think.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 18, 2010)

Morning 



Badgers said:


> There is someone coughing relentlessly on the bus this morning. It must be really annoying for the other passengers


Was it you?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> morning all, Friday sings the sweet weekend song



Hallelujah bruthas and sistahs 

La la la la la - can't WAIT for 5 o clock, gonna go pick up my baybee, then razz home for loads of beer and a bit of football (not my idea but hey, I can live with the beer and lying around ont couch )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> The trouble with having pineapple for breakfast is that you need another breakfast three hours later
> 
> Crumpets, I think.


Good choice. Topping?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> what's that Badgers?
> 
> I don't know if I like you today



Sorry


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Good choice. Topping?



Butter and black pepper. I might put guava jam on t'other one, haven't decided yet


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

bleurgh!? i love beers. don't love falling out with people in the street tho. hour to physio. don't work too hard comrades.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> Butter and black pepper. I might put guava jam on t'other one, haven't decided yet


oooh, I've not heard of that jam before


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Marmite on crumpets


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

what a waste of a good crumpet


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Marmite on crumpets



that sounds lovely 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> what a waste of a good crumpet



you sir, are a muppet !!!


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh, I've not heard of that jam before



They stock it in Tesco Lewisham, in the west indian section. Quite nice, not too sweet. But I ended up with butter and black pepper on both in the end.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you sir, are a muppet !!!


you talking to me???


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you sir, are a muppet !!!


Dunno... I'm with Paulie on this one... crumpet's the wrong texture for marmite imo.



cesare said:


> They stock it in Tesco Lewisham, in the west indian section. Quite nice, not too sweet. But I ended up with butter and black pepper on both in the end.


Might have to try it one day


----------



## the button (Jun 18, 2010)

Morning, all. Let's see if I can shoehorn my week's work into a Friday. It usually works.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tony Blair* is in my office, he's a plumber




not the ex PM


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Might have to try it one day



S'good. Worth a go.


Why am I still hungry?

FFS. Must be all those pineapple enzymes.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

the button said:


> Morning, all. Let's see if I can shoehorn my week's work into a Friday. It usually works.









I am planning a sloth day. 
Cherry picking the easy calls and emails for the purpose of 'quick win' 

Next week is another week


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Dunno... I'm with Paulie on this one... crumpet's the wrong texture for marmite imo.
> 
> Might have to try it one day




ilike how the marmite seeps into the little crumpie holes


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Dunno... I'm with Paulie on this one... crumpet's the wrong texture for marmite imo.
> 
> Might have to try it one day



Trust me
It is fooking great

I do the crumpets slightly more than usual


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> ilike how the marmite seeps into the little crumpie holes


that's what honey is for 

if marmite is seeping or dripping there's too much on your crumpet*


*I have never had marmite on a crumpet, so I am just guessing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Dunno... I'm with Paulie on this one... crumpet's the wrong texture for marmite imo.


nope, it's marmite that's wrong. always. factoid.

hth


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

You can get silver lids for marmite jars now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nope, it's marmite that's wrong. always. factoid.
> 
> hth


it doesn't help Paulie... I think it just makes things worse for you 



cesare said:


> You can get silver lids for marmite jars now.


I think Badgers knows about this


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

i don't like marmite, can you tell?


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i don't like marmite, can you tell?


I wanted a scared nodding smiley... but I only found this:






and this...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

oh, yes, now we're talking, i like your scary fairy bee


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> You can get silver lids for marmite jars now.





Best wedding pressie evah


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you talking to me???



You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Then who the hell else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well I'm the only one here. Who the fuck do you think you're talking to? 


Butter and marmite are THE best toppings for crumpets, closely followed by a thick layer of spready cheese (not marmite AND spready cheese, though, that's just sick)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

I am bored and I have only just put my arse on the seat  I fear it is going to be a draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggging day!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Then who the hell else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well I'm the only one here. Who the fuck do you think you're talking to?
> 
> 
> Butter and marmite are THE best toppings for crumpets, closely followed by a thick layer of spready cheese (not marmite AND spready cheese, though, that's just sick)



sojourner knows 

she speaks words of wisdom


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Butter and marmite are THE best toppings for crumpets, closely followed by a thick layer of spready cheese (not marmite AND spready cheese, though, that's just sick)



You done Marmite crumpets topped with grated cheese and grilled?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You done Marmite crumpets topped with grated cheese and grilled?



Am not_ that _fond of cheese tbh bajjy - bit of a lightweight in that department, that's why I prefer spready cheese on crumpets


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

did anyone ever try that marmite cheese?, it was mixed up into a brown spreadable gloop - it didn't look very good tbh, it was soreadable and did taste of marmite and cheese which should be good, but the colour was 



a bit like diarrhoea 

not sure if that launch was too successful


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Am not_ that _fond of cheese tbh bajjy - bit of a lightweight in that department, that's why I prefer spready cheese on crumpets


you don't love cheesus?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 18, 2010)

Marmite helps make a lovely vegetarian gravy...

not that I'm a veggie. 
or enjoy veggie gravy.

pointless information.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

(((Sandwich delivery bloke))) 

Every day he comes in with a tray of sarnies 
Every day we say no, we don't want any 
Every day he thanks us and leaves


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> (((Sandwich delivery bloke)))
> 
> Every day he comes in with a tray of sarnies
> Every day we say no, we don't want any
> Every day he thanks us and leaves



have a sarnie FFS


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh, yes, now we're talking, i like your scary fairy bee


I would like scary fairy outfit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have a sarnie FFS





I know, I know but they are so fucking shit and expensive and stuff. 
He just seems a nice chap


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

I know I am probably a bit funny in this but I really hate hearing people eat i.e. slurping food, loud chewing etc...

And this morning by colleague has a large pot of MaccyD's porridge which he is slurping so loudly it is setting my teeth on edge


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know I am probably a bit funny in this but I really hate hearing people eat i.e. slurping food, loud chewing etc...
> 
> And this morning by colleague has a large pot of MaccyD's porridge which he is slurping so loudly it is setting my teeth on edge



Do you like people who lean their heads right over their soup (or similar) shovelling it in?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do you like people who lean their heads right over their soup (or similar) shovelling it in?



Only if they are quiet!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Heh, just got off the phone to a bloke from Swaziland I am doing a little job for. 
Never worked with anyone from Swaziland before.


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Interestin factz about pineapples and why they've speeded up my digestion this morning

Still hungry.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> you don't love cheesus?



Not massively so, no 

I only ever buy crap like mild cheddar, or red leicester

I like lots of parmesan though, and mozzarella, and ricotta  

I have a couple of mates who are total fucking cheese-heads though, and every year when I have my Peelfest party, that's all they fucking bring - loads of smelly cheeses, then sit there scoffing them together and mmmming


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of steenky creamy cheeses tbh, mrs21 loves them, I don't like going into steenky cheesey shops, they just fucking honk 

although occasionally I do like a bit of stilton, but mostly it's very mature cheddar that rings my cheese bell


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

I had some montgomery cheddar the other day marty... if you haven't before you need to


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuno, mayo, black pepper and cheese sarnie then?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I had some montgomery cheddar the other day marty... if you haven't before you need to



can they call it cheddar if it's not from bumpkin land? montgomery is welshland isn't it?

will try it though, even if it's illegal cheese


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tuno, mayo, black pepper and cheese sarnie then?



No to cheese in a tuna widge!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> No to cheese in a tuna widge!



Don't push me, I will be seeing you later


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Don't push me, I will be seeing you later



Eeep! I shall behave


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> No to cheese in a tuna widge!



Hear hear!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

prospect tonight is it ? what bus do I need ? what's the easiest way to get there from Camden?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

oh, and is there a telly there ? 


might want to watch a bit of telly


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> can they call it cheddar if it's not from bumpkin land? montgomery is welshland isn't it?
> 
> will try it though, even if it's illegal cheese


It's from Yeovil


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's from Yeovil



 and they  call it Montgomery?, what sort of bumpkin madness is that ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

maybe it's their name 

http://www.farmhousecheesemakers.com/cheesemakers/montgomery_s_cheddar/


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> maybe it's their name
> 
> http://www.farmhousecheesemakers.com/cheesemakers/montgomery_s_cheddar/



work won't let me click on a cheese link 


cheesus almighty


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not too sure what you do... but nice one



I do a boring job but times like these - ie, fucking over a renowned posh twat who lives in luxury in Switzerland, makes me smile.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Not long till the footy goes on the wireless


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> work won't let me click on a cheese link
> 
> 
> cheesus almighty


you're not worthy of the king of cheddars


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Need a wee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Need a wee



Have one for me too!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Who is coming tonight then? 
Can we have a list?


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> oh, and is there a telly there ?
> 
> 
> might want to watch a bit of telly



I'd probably get the Northern Line to Old St - then walk to Shoreditch tube and get the East London line direct to Wapping. If you turned up at Old St around 6 you could travel with button.

I've just tried ringing the Prospect re telly, but they're not answering atm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Who is coming tonight then?
> Can we have a list?



I am going home to watch the footie and eat chilli with Mr. QofG's, sorry


----------



## the button (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Who is coming tonight then?
> Can we have a list?



That it. Thread on ignore. 

(I fucking hate meet-up threads).


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Me
button
Badjie
Marty


so far ...

hopefully Bee for a while too *crosses fingers*


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Prospect says that they do have a telly and are prepared for football


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> Me
> button
> Badjie
> Marty
> ...



Stells has confirmed too


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> Me
> button
> Badjie
> Marty
> ...



can bee bring some Montgomery cheese please


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Stells has confirmed too



wooo


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> Prospect says that they do have a telly and are prepared for football



excellent news


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> excellent news



I doubt it's one of those big ol plasma sports pub type affairs though. I might wander up at lunchtime and have a peek.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare  
button
Badjie
Marty
Stells 
Kittyp 

Come on people, stand up and be counted!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> I doubt it's one of those big ol plasma sports pub type affairs though. I might wander up at lunchtime and have a peek.



Take photos and post them here.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> can bee bring some Montgomery cheese please


At £28 a kilo it'd have to be your birthday 

I am going home to watch the footie and eat chilli sf with Mr. QofG's cpatain, sorry 

On a day when I'm not on my bike I'll be there.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> At £28 a kilo it'd have to be your birthday
> 
> I am going home to watch the footie and eat chilli sf with Mr. QofG's cpatain, sorry
> 
> On a day when I'm not on my bike I'll be there.



did you buy a whole kilo? that's some expensive eatin'


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Take photos and post them here.



good call


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Stells has confirmed too



Is she okay? I might e-mail her later


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> did you buy a whole kilo? that's some expensive eatin'



(((arteries)))


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Just ordered this


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is she okay? I might e-mail her later



I've had a few texts - seems ok, looking forward to some good drinkin'


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> did you buy a whole kilo? that's some expensive eatin'


I bought 100g


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've had a few texts - seems ok, looking forward to some good drinkin'


Pinch her bum from me


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Pinch her bum from me



it's a perfect excuse, 

'it isn't me pinching your bum, I am channeling bee'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am channeling bee'



Filth


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Filth



it's not me

I'm possessed


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it's not me
> 
> I'm possessed


yeh repossessed


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh repossessed



oppressed


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh repossessed



You coming to the pub, Pickman's?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> You coming to the pub, Pickman's?



not tonight 

evil plans don't just make themselves you know


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> not tonight



haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> haha


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Emulation


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Emulation


the lowest form of wit


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 18, 2010)

Now the Swiss and another manager from London are bullying my candidate.
And threatening to go down the legal route (complete bluff).
Not a good way to do business


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> not tonight
> 
> evil plans don't just make themselves you know


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Now the Swiss and another manager from London are bullying my candidate.
> And threatening to go down the legal route (complete bluff).
> Not a good way to do business



Beer tonight will help?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> haha



haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

who's going to get the 11,000th post?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

will it be sojourner?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

will it be badgers?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

will it be cesare?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

will it be 100% masahiko?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

will it be badgers?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> will it be badgers?



no it bloody won't be  it'll be someone who deserves it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

Will it be Que Sera Sera?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

i bloody doubt it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> no it bloody won't be  it'll be someone who deserves it



FoxyRed then?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> will it be sojourner?



No, it never is

It's a basic law of physics or something that I never get 

a) early bird tickets for anything

b) any kind of milestone in regards to this cunting thread


here, I'll save you the bother 'haha '


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

^ thwarted


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ^ thwarted


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

I bet bajjy is F5ing, and just waiting for his opportunity


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

more than likely


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

i'll help matters along


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Okay


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Who got it? 
Who got it? 
Who got it? 
Who got it? 
Who got it? 
Who got it?


----------



## the button (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



Legend


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Who got it?
> Who got it?
> Who got it?
> Who got it?
> ...



Pickman's I think, the snivelling little snivelling thing


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pickman's I think, the snivelling little snivelling thing


come come, no one likes a sore loser


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

My phone went

See?

The entire world conspires against me on this issue 

twats, the lot o ya


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> come come, no one likes a sore loser




Congratulations (*mumble, grumble, s'not fair, i'll get you pickman's *)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Badger orgy? I'm definitely not coming tonight


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers.. I have present for you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Badgers.. I have present for you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

right, first game of the day, here's to a day of football festivities


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


check your phone

and posts boy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Radio 5


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> check your phone
> 
> and posts boy



?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> ?


I sent a picture, will try and blog instead and share the love on here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I sent a picture, will try and blog instead and share the love on here



Oh, just arrived!!!! 

I like those a lot


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



Congrats!

Just had a right stroppy conversation with one of the other sides' representatives


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

My Mum just phoned to ask me what my favourite hymn is! There is an "Organ Marathon" (I fnarred at the name ) at the church where I got married tomorrow which Mum is involved with and she is going to ask for a request on my behalf


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My Mum just phoned to ask me what my favourite hymn is! There is an "Organ Marathon" (I fnarred at the name ) at the church where I got married tomorrow which Mum is involved with and she is going to ask for a request on my behalf


it has to be 'o come all ye faithful'


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Just had a right stroppy conversation with one of the other sides' representatives



'stroppy' - I love that word 

I am debating whether to get some crisps to go with me tuna and mayo homemade butty.  Am getting quite lardy of late - quite liking the womanly wobbly bits in a sick kind of voyeuristic/narcissistic way, but feel BIG 

bollocks to it, am gonna be dancing all tomorrow, crisps it is


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> it has to be 'o come all ye faithful'



I went for "How Great Thou Art" (which we had at our wedding) and "Dear God and Father of Mankind" which was the only other I could remember at that moment  

I should have thought of carols!!


----------



## the button (Jun 18, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I went for "How Great Thou Art"



Elvis version of that ftw!


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> it has to be 'o come all ye faithful'



Or another one with a tricky descant e.g. Hark


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Sales call just come in
She is awful but I feel sorry for her 
Letting her just babble on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

the button said:


> Elvis version of that ftw!



That is one of the reasons we choose it for our wedding


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> I'd probably get the Northern Line to Old St - then walk to Shoreditch tube and get the East London line direct to Wapping. If you turned up at Old St around 6 you could travel with button.
> 
> I've just tried ringing the Prospect re telly, but they're not answering atm



what zone is it? I've been told an alternative route via Bethnal Green and a bus 





why is it so far away?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

An update from those 'social media types' that tried to sell me their services a while back. 
Fucking hell they are self serving, egotistical, worthless scum. 

Testimonial on their website that 'reduced them to tears' below: 



> There is most definitely an ROI on engaging on the social web and I learned this through **** and *******. I wanted to let them know the very positive impact they have had on me and my business, and to thank them for their support and generosity of sharing information. I want **** and ******* to know that they have created so much goodwill and loyalty in their Tribe, and that I am proud to be a member of their community".


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Forgot to check for winged migration for you Badgers, will do tonight.


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what zone is it? I've been told an alternative route via Bethnal Green and a bus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zone 2. It ain't far! Hop, skip and a jump.




**************** STOP PRESS ****************

I'VE JUST MANAGED TO REFILL MA OWN ZIPPO.

Right, I'm off to the postbox and Telly recce


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> **************** STOP PRESS ****************
> 
> I'VE JUST MANAGED TO REFILL MA OWN ZIPPO.



 you never done that before chuck?


----------



## the button (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> you never done that before chuck?



No. No she hasn't.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

right, am off to get stoned and then pub for the usa match, behave yourselves and i'll raise a glass in honour of the pub-drag crew, enjoy your weekends my lovelies


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> **************** STOP PRESS ****************
> 
> I'VE JUST MANAGED TO REFILL MA OWN ZIPPO.
> 
> Right, I'm off to the postbox and Telly recce


I refilled my lighter the other day for the first time too 

Never used fluid before


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

the button said:


> No. No she hasn't.



  bless


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, am off to get stoned and then pub for the usa match, behave yourselves and i'll raise a glass in honour of the pub-drag crew, enjoy your weekends my lovelies


Are you not at work?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I refilled my lighter the other day for the first time too
> 
> Never used fluid before



but - you just squeeze the fluid into the clothy bit with a zippo, t'aint hard


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> Zone 2. It ain't far! Hop, skip and a jump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to look up an instruction video on youtube to learn how to do it  

I'm an expert now of course

Zone 2, sounds good, I'll go via Old Street, fancy meeting me at the Angel pub by Old Street Station, butters , about 6ish?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> but - you just squeeze the fluid into the clothy bit with a zippo, t'aint hard


It's the same with mine, but I'd never done it... I just leave it on the table and use a disposable and he fill sit up


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

today I have done this much  <--> work, and I'm going home at 3.30


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> today I have done this much  <--> work, and I'm going home at 3.30



3.30!  having a cunting half day then !


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I had to look up an instruction video on youtube to learn how to do it





BiddlyBee said:


> It's the same with mine, but I'd never done it... I just leave it on the table and use a disposable and he fill sit up


laaaazy 


BiddlyBee said:


> today I have done this much  <--> work, and I'm going home at 3.30



Yeh, that's about as much as I have done tbh

You cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> laaaazy
> 
> 
> Yeh, that's about as much as I have done tbh
> ...



youtube is very good at instructions


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

What time everyone getting to the pub then?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> youtube is very good at instructions



I just picked it up as a nipper, cos me dad always had a Zippo, then he got me one for my 15th birthday


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What time everyone getting to the pub then?



wut? we're meeting tonight?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I just picked it up as a nipper, cos me dad always had a Zippo, then he got me one for my 15th birthday



those were the days, kids were actively encouraged to smoke


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What time everyone getting to the pub then?


I'm not going


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> those were the days, kids were actively encouraged to smoke



And it never stunted my growth! Never did me any 'arm


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> wut? we're meeting tonight?



_So now you come over East Side and expect me to hide you. Why is it that every Baltimore n***** think that running the fuck away means crossing downtown? Shit, you should be in New York or Philly or some shit. _


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 3.30!  having a cunting half day then !


 I've done more than my hours for the week and have been last in the office all week. Half day would be 12pm!



Badgers said:


> What time everyone getting to the pub then?


I'm not going to the pub ether


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> _So now you come over East Side and expect me to hide you. Why is it that every Baltimore n***** think that running the fuck away means crossing downtown? Shit, you should be in New York or Philly or some shit. _



are we meeting in Baltimore, Philly, New York





or Wapping?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> are we meeting in Baltimore, Philly, New York
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am gonna be _wapping_ your arse mofo


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am gonna be _wapping_ your arse mofo



if there is any wapping going on, Stells will be the person doing the wapping


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> if there is any wapping going on, Stells will be the person doing the wapping



I always thought she was a _fapping_ girl? 



This is all very confusing isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I always thought she was a _fapping_ girl?
> 
> 
> 
> This is all very confusing isn't it?



fapping in wapping?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, that's swung it for me, see yas later


----------



## Stig (Jun 18, 2010)

Not finished my first week yet, and here I am, covering for the office manager, answering the phones to god knows who without a clue, and on drag thread from work.  Didn't think it would be that soon TBH.

As it goes it's a nightmare being office manager, so no drag here. WHO IS ALL THIS MAIL FOR? I don't know anyone yet.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Yay! Stiiiiig!!  Nice to see you back ont drag girly 

I am about to do some work

ha

not really


----------



## Stig (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> not really




 

Work lul. Phone not ringing. Just asked my boss for some work and he said 'just off for lunch, I'll see you when I get back, feel free to surf the web' with a big smile.

Did I say I like this firm?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

^ s'alright innit?  sounds like a good place you're in there 

I want beer time now


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Telly and ma lunch at Prospect


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

I love how they've housed a flat screen telly in an olde worlde frame


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Good work cesare... 

See you there by 6pm


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

I *heart* olde worlde tellies


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> I love how they've housed a flat screen telly in an olde worlde frame


 

I want to come


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want to come



do it, bring the boy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

I have to go the docs which is why I'm leaving early... that's way south.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Just got an email from the National Customer Service Awards 



> Has your team of superheroes performed exceptionally this year? Do you feel their heroics need to be recognised by the entire industry?
> 
> So, what is holding you back?
> 
> The benefits of entering, and winning, are endless and will launch your customer service heroes into a league of their own! Imagine what national recognition could mean for your company both financially and in securing your place as a market leader, as well as being highly motivational for your team!





If these fucktarded shitbirds knew how terse and intolerant we were then I think they would not welcome me.


----------



## Stig (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ^ s'alright innit?  sounds like a good place you're in there
> 
> I want beer time now



Alright so far. 

I want beer time now too!

I have about ten beers in the frige! (they're supposed to be for 'drinking beer at work' day, there *is* one, bit I'm not sure when that's going to be though.)
I wonder how much trouble I'd be in if I drank them now?

Prob best not, don'r want the sack just yet, eh.


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Good work cesare...
> 
> See you there by 6pm



OK  Will have to quickly nip back home to let button drop off his things when he arrives.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have to go the docs which is why I'm leaving early... that's way south.



Doctors? 
Way south?


----------



## Stig (Jun 18, 2010)

What time are you all going to be at the drag drinks till?

I want to come, but have to go to the mucky pup first, so don't know how late we'll be able to get away from there.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Stig said:


> What time are you all going to be at the drag drinks till?



For once I am actually gonna turn up. 
Not gonna be staying too later for health and £s sadly. 
Certainly will dig in till 8pm at least though.

Get your arse over Stigosaurus


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> For once I am actually gonna turn up.
> Not gonna be staying too later for health and £s sadly.
> Certainly will dig in till 8pm at least though.
> 
> Get your arse over Stigosaurus



you'll be there until the end of the match


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you'll be there until the end of the match



8pm at least


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If these fucktarded shitbirds knew how terse and intolerant we were then I think they would not welcome me.





Stig said:


> I wonder how much trouble I'd be in if I drank them now?



Just the one wouldn't hurt, would it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad your job is going well Stig 



marty21 said:


> you'll be there until the end of the match


What time is kick off? 



Badgers said:


> Doctors?
> Way south?


Well, opposite direction of the pub.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Kick off is half seven (on ITV sadly)


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Fucks sake

Is it Official Fucking Idiot Day today or wha?

All day long I have taken calls for one of our tenants, and every single fucking caller has given me their life story, their auntie's uncle's cousin's cunting dogs story, when all I have asked for is their name and number 

FUCK OFF KNOBHEADS


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

15mins..... 


lalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

what?


----------



## Stig (Jun 18, 2010)

work to do now


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> what?



you 'eard


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

enjoy the pub, footy and general weekend debauchery my lovelies


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuck off then part-timer



have a good un














ya cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

cunts, thousands of em


----------



## Numbers (Jun 18, 2010)

I start at 6pm tonight, finish at 6am - have been doing it for 2 weeks now. 

Have only been seeing Mrs Numbers for 1.5 hours in the mornings


----------



## Stig (Jun 18, 2010)

An hour to go. Veh civilised, never had anything as early as five for official proper leaving time before. 
Job of work is finished. Wonder what I'll get next?  tumtetum


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Fucks sake
> 
> Is it Official Fucking Idiot Day today or wha?
> 
> ...



Knobheads of the world, fuck off, it's Friday - give our kid a rest from your knobheadery


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm leaving a little early too

yes I know 


time to head to some strange little isolated hamlet called Wapping, somewhere on a marsh somewhere, or something


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Knobheads of the world, fuck off, it's Friday - give our kid a rest from your knobheadery






marty21 said:


> I'm leaving a little early too
> 
> yes I know
> 
> ...





oh marty

you cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> oh marty
> 
> you cunt



proper cunt I know


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

More stroppy to-ings and fro-ings. I wonder if I'll manage to get this case settled today 

Fridays  Either dead slow or manic.

Edit: I got a handwritten thank you card in the post from a client today which was pretty nice.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Numbers said:


> I start at 6pm tonight, finish at 6am - have been doing it for 2 weeks now.
> 
> Have only been seeing Mrs Numbers for 1.5 hours in the mornings



Not good - especially of a Friday 

Still - must be earning a packet eh Numbers, and it's not like you haven't seen the missus for years


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Stig said:


> An hour to go. Veh civilised, never had anything as early as five for official proper leaving time before.
> Job of work is finished. Wonder what I'll get next?  tumtetum



Did you have one of those beers?

I'm scoffing Skittles now - if I can't have beery sugar, I'll have toffee sugar


----------



## crustychick (Jun 18, 2010)

want beer now please!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Gerrin!  Tenant-I-Answer-Phone-For has gone for the day!  

This means I will be fucking off at 4.45


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

Please please please don't rain before I have to walk to Paddington


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> I'd probably get the Northern Line to Old St - then walk to Shoreditch tube and get the East London line direct to Wapping. If you turned up at Old St around 6 you could travel with button.
> 
> I've just tried ringing the Prospect re telly, but they're not answering atm



I have no idea where shoreditch tube is, it's a new one ain't it, I'll find it


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

right, off 

have a nice w/e 

you lovely cunts xx


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Come on, come on!!!


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have no idea where shoreditch tube is, it's a new one ain't it, I'll find it



Are you leaving now? 

Blimey, I was aiming for 6


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Proposition Marty will sort table space


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

Right boys and girls I am off - have a great drink those that are going, pics please!!

Have a great weekend all - laters!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> right, off
> 
> have a nice w/e
> 
> you lovely cunts xx





QueenOfGoths said:


> Right boys and girls I am off - have a great drink those that are going, pics please!!
> 
> Have a great weekend all - laters!



Bye bye cunty chops


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Still here then
Still


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

I am leaving in 12 minutes, fuck it

Every fucker else has gone

Phones can kiss my arse


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

I have emptied the bins, locked up and packed my bag. 
Am only here in body, not in mind.


----------



## Stig (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Did you have one of those beers?
> 
> I'm scoffing Skittles now - if I can't have beery sugar, I'll have toffee sugar



NO! 

Had a load of sweet peanuts instead. 

Pub in half an hour


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Post 11111 there Stiggy


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh my godddd - I haven't had sweet peanuts for YEARS! fucking LOVE them!! 

Think I will have to source some this weekend


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh my godddd - I haven't had sweet peanuts for YEARS! fucking LOVE them!!
> 
> Think I will have to source some this weekend



Heh, they are wicked!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

That's my penguin dance  Those penguins have nicked it


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2010)

Reet - balls to it, am away to pick up mah baby from rehearsal, then home to get DRUNK yay!


----------



## cesare (Jun 18, 2010)

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Stig (Jun 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh my godddd - I haven't had sweet peanuts for YEARS! fucking LOVE them!!
> 
> Think I will have to source some this weekend



you cannot get them for love nor money round these parts. 

I bought this current stash in Ashbourne 'olde sweete shoppe' on the way to bearded theory. Did a detour specially! 

Nearly run out now


----------



## Stig (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Post 11111 there Stiggy



woo!


----------



## Stig (Jun 18, 2010)

Pub in 11 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

See you winners back here next week.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Proposition Marty will sort table space



Not there yet, making stops, cheeky pint stops


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Not there yet, making stops, cheeky pint stops


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

In pub, by telly,have table


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Defending table, where are you folk?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Good work soldier! 

cesare has no excuse for tardiness!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

marty21 said:
			
		

> Defending table, where are you folk?



I am East mate. Couple of stops and couple of dragons to battle. See you in ten mins I think. Mines a pint yeah


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Good work soldier!
> 
> cesare has no excuse for tardiness!



Written warning Monday


----------



## Stig (Jun 18, 2010)

We were trying to get there, but we didn't know if you'd still be there now, and we didn't have any phone numbersj. Thought I might have cesares or martys but no, and TFL told us it would take well over an hour to get there, so we bailed, soz team!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

eight hour pub sesh, gamy feckig footba, hiope you draggers are good


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Aw... pissed Paulie


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

I haven't had one drink tonight  only got a bottle of ale and some port in... might have a small port


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

i've had a fantastic evening, bar the result. quality time with me pals, nice pizza for me tea, nice g'n't to go to bed with.

now watching bb on catchup


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

I have my Cptn home so I'm happy. Now I have port and CSI


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

i feel so much at one Bee it ain't true. have a wonderful weekend my lovely, see you on the other side innit


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Good thing to hear Paulie  Have a good un yourself. x


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

do you think badgers will tell us off for overtime-drag?!


----------



## cesare (Jun 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Good work soldier!
> 
> cesare has no excuse for tardiness!



I had drag making me late  Work drag not drag drag. Were good evening


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2010)

Let you off then 

I have cleaned bathroom, cleaned kitchen, mopped all floors, put laundry on... am I at work?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2010)

were good evening, only saw little snippets of the match, sat all night, popping in to catch the score , seems it was a shite match. Amazed how quickly I  was whisked back to Hackney on new train, and a bus came straight away to whisk me from Dalston Junction to Clapton


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2010)

Oi


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2010)

Do not have my bag with me today. 
Gonna ring the pub


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2010)

Oops


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2010)

Saturday drag...

On call today, had 3 calls already.  The average is 0


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do not have my bag with me today.
> Gonna ring the pub



any bag update?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2010)

Phew, tis in the pub


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Phew, tis in the pub


 
It's a good job I didn't pick it up, I'd have probably left it on the train/bus


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2010)

What's reverse drag?  I've got that! Not even had my breakfast yet and it's half 12


----------



## cesare (Jun 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Phew, tis in the pub



Good news! Do you want me to pick it up for you? I'm SE1 New Kent Road on Monday if that's any use for picking up/dropping off?

Tis quick innit Marty <3 East London Line.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2010)

i've been at work all day.

and it's not been too bad.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> cesare has no excuse for tardiness!


i'd make one up sharpish, cesare. you don't want to be caught excuseless when you are late


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, here we all are again.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Well, here we all are again.






bag update? back at Badger HQ?


----------



## Stig (Jun 21, 2010)

Morning! 

There's nothing like a slap-up leftover curry for breakfast before setting out on a Monday.  *burp*


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 21, 2010)

i'm hungry. the bf is supposed to be making me pancakes, but he's fast asleep  oh well, toast and marmite it is then *sigh*


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 21, 2010)

Morning guys.

I'm distracted already...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2010)

Morning 



100% masahiko said:


> I'm distracted already...


Is it a good or bad distraction?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2010)

Tell me about it... I'm looking for days trips to go on next weekend 

Get him to make you pancakes for lunch dolly


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Is it a good or bad distraction?



Procrastination so it's pretty bad.

Trying to find a book by a Hong Kong food writer from the 1970s/80s called Cecilia Au-yeung. Trying to find some very old Chinese recipes...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2010)

tubes fucked, so got the bus, trouble - free journey in


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Trying to find a book by a Hong Kong food writer from the 1970s/80s called Cecilia Au-yeung. Trying to find some very old Chinese recipes...


Quite a few on amazon.


----------



## the button (Jun 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> tubes fucked, so got the bus, trouble - free journey in



Nothing wrong with the super soaraway East London Line.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2010)

the button said:


> Nothing wrong with the super soaraway East London Line.



yep, it was the other lines that were the problem   but nothing wrong with the super soaraway 254


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Quite a few on amazon.



Yep, just ordered it!!
Only £2.76 in total - pretty good going.

Now work...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2010)

Good morning. I have scratched my finger on a staple. Boo!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2010)

It's quiet in here today. Where is everyone *looks round and feels cold and lonely*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2010)

Mornin all!!

What a cracking weekend   Africa Oye was wall to wall totty, fine tunes, mad dancing, cold beers and almost getting pulled for skinning up (coppers copped me, stood behind me right over me for ages)

Forgot Fathers Day   Remembered at 10.30 last night, so just made crawling phone call to pater and seeing him later with the card I bought on Friday (but he will now not believe that I did) - oopsy


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2010)

Cuntboss is winging about the inflatable England hands we have in the office.  Normally I wouldn't buy such tat, but we knew she'd have to say something about them.  Petty, but 50p well spent I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is winging about the inflatable England hands we have in the office.  Normally I wouldn't buy such tat, but we knew she'd have to say something about them.  Petty, but 50p well spent I think





Pettiness at work is well worth 50p I'd say!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2010)

They actually make quite good back supports too!  

I'm not particularly interested in football, but it's good for a wind up.  If England get though to the next round we're going to suggest getting a flag for the office


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all!!
> 
> What a cracking weekend   Africa Oye was wall to wall totty, fine tunes, mad dancing, cold beers and almost getting pulled for skinning up (coppers copped me, stood behind me right over me for ages:
> 
> Forgot Fathers Day   Remembered at 10.30 last night, so just made crawling phone call to pater and seeing him later with the card I bought on Friday (but he will now not believe that I did) - oopsy



I remembered father's day, but the fucker forgot mum's birthday on the 19th  I don't think he's ever remembered mum's birthday in 46 years of marriage  yet has a hissy fit if we forget him on father's day or his birthday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2010)

Slow day is slow


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I remembered father's day, but the fucker forgot mum's birthday on the 19th  I don't think he's ever remembered mum's birthday in 46 years of marriage  yet has a hissy fit if we forget him on father's day or his birthday



For some reason I thought your parents weren't together any more mart 

Anyway, my brilliant dad just popped into my works to check my car's oil and water before I go away next week, awww. I gave him his card, and he's then gone and bought me some oil for the car cos I was almost out, and got no dosh til Friday 

I love my dad


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> For some reason I thought your parents weren't together any more mart



I'm surprised they still are tbh, something to do with my mum being a staunch Catholic I'd say. Plus he'd be hopeless without her, and he knows it.


----------



## cesare (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool Dads 

Been at a meeting all morning, then walked back along the river. Stopped at another of my locals for lunch to celebrate ... looks like last week's strops paid off, and they've agreed to settle - hurray! Enormous plate of food for a tenner - I couldn't finish it all


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm surprised they still are tbh, something to do with my mum being a staunch Catholic I'd say. Plus *he'd be hopeless without her*, and he knows it.


Very common in men of our dad's generation that - my dad's the same.  Can only be the reason why he puts the fuck up with her after all this time



cesare said:


> Cool Dads
> 
> Been at a meeting all morning, then walked back along the river. Stopped at another of my locals for lunch to celebrate ... looks like last week's strops paid off, and they've agreed to settle - hurray! Enormous plate of food for a tenner - I couldn't finish it all


Cor!  I do hope you got a doggy bag!


----------



## the button (Jun 21, 2010)

NB: That's horseradish on the chips, everyone.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2010)

The dirty BASTARDS


----------



## cesare (Jun 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Cor!  I do hope you got a doggy bag!



I didn't think of that 

I love that pub. It's the best of the three river olde worldes around here


----------



## cesare (Jun 21, 2010)

the button said:


> NB: That's horseradish on the chips, everyone.



It is 

And salt, pepper and sarsons.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2010)

the button said:


> NB: That's horseradish on the chips, everyone.



what?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Very common in men of our dad's generation that - my dad's the same.  Can only be the reason why he puts the fuck up with her after all this time




My mum's a saint for putting up with grumpy chops for all these years, I'm lucky I only see him every couple of months - my 2 sisters and brother see him every day


----------



## cesare (Jun 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what?



Creamed horseradish sauce. Lush.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2010)

Been a busy one today, but only an hour left to go.

cesare - wish I had you lunch today!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2010)

An HOUR?



Mid-way through worst of the draggy hour now

Where the fuck is bajjiiii?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2010)

I WAS IN AT 8!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2010)

RIGHT, FUCKING FINE! 


I'll let you off, this time


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2010)

thank you


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank fuck I'm on a 3 day week


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2010)

dragging - got to head up to Walthamstow to pick up my phone, thought I'd lost it  but had left it at a mate's place


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Thank fuck I'm on a 3 day week



Don't think you got away with that

You cunt


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyway, I did actually find work to get me through most of today, woo, so home soon to water plants, plant some more coriander seeds (used a handful of my new coriander yesterday and it was just fucking stunning ), do laundry (this may be crossed off the list), and sit in me yard with a glass of wine and a splifferooney for a while til me tea's done


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Don't think you got away with that
> 
> You cunt



4 days next week too 

Departure imminent now...


----------



## Ms T (Jun 22, 2010)

Back to the drag today, after a really brilliant extended weekend.  

Going to be a busy one, what with the budget and all.  And it's not going to be good news, people.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2010)

Morning.  Another quiet day in the drag?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2010)

morning all, reasonably quiet day in the offing for a change, so will be putting the finishing touches to an application form for another job as i think i've probably had enough of it here tbh.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

trouble at mill

mrs21 has been emailing me this morning, she was upset about an argument we had about cotton mills  

and also about me watching the football on the big telly in the living room, she wants to watch her choice of telly 

which is fair enough, I'm amazed she's waited so long to kick up a fuss tbh


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2010)

Morning!!

Budget?  Fuck it - take it all off me, what's fucking new!

In other news, the sun is shining gloriously, I am off to Beatherder next Friday, and life is good 

Still no bajjy?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought, apart from the other day, that this job was a good un for you paulie?

mart - have you been watching EVERY game ont big telly?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I thought, apart from the other day, that this job was a good un for you paulie?
> 
> mart - have you been watching EVERY game ont big telly?



the ones in the evening, yes, apart from the two England matches which I watched in the pub, actually the Algeria match I was in a pub for, but we couldn't be arsed watching and sat in the garden chatting, drinking and smoking


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I thought, apart from the other day, that this job was a good un for you paulie?


been a bit up and down, and currently feeling much more down than up basically. seen a similar position that pays £4k more and seems like most other duties are more or less the same, if not slightly lower so going to chance my arm and see what happens.

change is as good as a rest they say, after all. also, both me and the missus working for different outfits that have the same key primary funder, so if things take a turn for the worse today or in the autumn, it would be useful if we both didn't get made redundant at the same time.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the ones in the evening, yes, apart from the two England matches which I watched in the pub, actually the Algeria match I was in a pub for, but we couldn't be arsed watching and sat in the garden chatting, drinking and smoking


Ah well, yeh - can see her point then!



Paulie Tandoori said:


> been a bit up and down, and currently feeling much more down than up basically. seen a similar position that pays £4k more and seems like most other duties are more or less the same, if not slightly lower so going to chance my arm and see what happens.
> 
> change is as good as a rest they say, after all. also, both *me and the missus working for different outfits that have the same key primary funder*, so if things take a turn for the worse today or in the autumn, it would be useful if we both didn't get made redundant at the same time.



Yup - very good point.

I keep thinking I might look for something else, but am getting 20k to basically run the place with me eyes shut, and no staff to manage.  Other 20k jobs want me to manage staff, and I'd rather avoid it.  It's not a huge amount, but I can live on it, and the lack of stress is fucking great

Am not sure about going into teaching now - worried about the cuts and how it would affect me financially.

Am waiting for a prospectus for a C&G Basic Plumbing 6129 course from local college - might do night class and maybe progress to 6128


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ah well, yeh - can see her point then!




I can't tell her that someone on the internets agrees with her


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2010)

Morning draggers, hope we are all well? 

I am going to sign off U75 for a little while as seem to have too little time and much too do. 
Not flouncing and will be back soon when I get myself a little more organised. 

Keep the drag fires burning


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2010)

are you sure that you can't make a quick 900 post flurry and sign with the 30k under your belt badgers?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning draggers, hope we are all well?
> 
> I am going to sign off U75 for a little while as seem to have too little time and much too do.
> Not flouncing and will be back soon when I get myself a little more organised.
> ...



Oh THERE you are!!

Fair do's bajjiiiii, see ya soon


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning draggers, hope we are all well?
> 
> I am going to sign off U75 for a little while as seem to have too little time and much too do.
> Not flouncing and will be back soon when I get myself a little more organised.
> ...



laters dude


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> are you sure that you can't make a quick 900 post flurry and sign with the 30k under your belt badgers?



Nah, there is always a wacky milestone to hang around for 



sojourner said:


> Oh THERE you are!!
> 
> Fair do's bajjiiiii, see ya soon



See ya soon Sojjersaurus 



marty21 said:


> laters dude



Won't be looooong


----------



## cesare (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't be long Badjie!

Sounds like a good plan Paulie. 

I've just had 10 hours sleep


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning draggers, hope we are all well?
> 
> I am going to sign off U75 for a little while as seem to have too little time and much too do.
> Not flouncing and will be back soon when I get myself a little more organised.
> ...



We will miss you but will hang a yellow ribbon round the thread until you are back 

Quiet here today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Morning draggers, hope we are all well?
> 
> I am going to sign off U75 for a little while as seem to have too little time and much too do.
> Not flouncing and will be back soon when I get myself a little more organised.
> ...


You going to leave me waiting on 29,999?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

Gluck with the application Paulie, and g'luck with the mrs marty 

Badgers... don't forget about drag curry in a couple of weeks.

Cup of tea then straight into a meeting..... *groans*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2010)

Afternoon draggers 

Been a bit hectic the past few days as these seminars I've been staying up all preparing for have finally started. First two went ok, but I did manage to forget my shoes on the second one


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> but I did manage to forget my shoes on the second one



 how the friggety fuck did you manage that?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

Bit warm in here, kick your shoes off. Oooh done, get up and walk out


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bit warm in here, kick your shoes off. Oooh done, get up and walk out



Yeh

Think the average 'normal' person would notice a lack of shoes, wouldn't you?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> how the friggety fuck did you manage that?



Forgot to pack them the night before.

I had to wear my trainers until I could nip out and buy a pair.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Forgot to pack them the night before.
> 
> I *had to wear my trainers* until I could nip out and buy a pair.



Oh well that's completely ruined what could have been a funny story 

I thought you were barefoot


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh well that's completely ruined what could have been a funny story



Sorry 

I'll do better next time.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Sorry
> 
> I'll do better next time.



Make sure you do


----------



## Ms T (Jun 22, 2010)

Quiet on here without Badgers and 5t311a.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you reckon they've set up their own forum? 

I have panniers for you missus, shall I bring them tonight?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do you reckon they've set up their own forum?
> 
> I have panniers for you missus, shall I bring them tonight?



I've just answered that on t'other thread.


----------



## Stig (Jun 22, 2010)

I bloody love my job.

Bit of spreadsheeting, bit of word, few cups of tea,

Cycle home through the park

*cracks open a lovely beer*  *A*AAaaahhhh!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

we now have Air Con, in the office 

it was a hothouse before

now it is rather pleasant

it would be nice just to sit here, enjoying the air con




and not working


----------



## cesare (Jun 22, 2010)

Managed to get this Tribunal settled. Result 

*skips*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> Managed to get this Tribunal settled. Result
> 
> *skips*



good news!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

Stig said:


> I bloody love my job.
> 
> Bit of spreadsheeting, bit of word, few cups of tea,
> 
> ...


I'm liking smiley Stig  glad the new job is going well.


----------



## the button (Jun 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> Managed to get this Tribunal settled. Result
> 
> *skips*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

cesare said:


> Managed to get this Tribunal settled. Result
> 
> *skips*


This and 10 hours sleep?


----------



## cesare (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks! We managed to get him ~70% more than the majority of unlawful discrimination claims, so we're pretty pleased.

Glad you're enjoying your job Stig


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice one Stig and cesare - excellent work!

I am listening to some links on youtube, done me tesco online shop, can't wait til Friday when I get to eat loads of lovely food


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

come on day - get to 5 ffs


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2010)

Shall I drink the only can of cold beer left when I get home, or just have red wine?

Hmmm

How thirsty am I? *ponders*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

It's near enough 5, I'm off


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

And here we are again.... long day ahead, with an odd meeting at 10


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2010)

Morning.

New heights of petiteness have been reached this morning, the office fan has been rather badly hidden round the corner


----------



## rover07 (Jun 23, 2010)

Im still in bed... can someone get me a cup of tea please?


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

Morning!

Catching up day starts ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2010)

morning. football football football.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

Got the afternoon off Paulie?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

morning all - watching football at work


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

At least you get to watch it


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

*la la la* not listening about football *la la la *


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> At least you get to watch it



  I know , but there may be interuptions, I may miss stuff, the server might screw up, there are thousands of employees trying to sneak a look (and have been told not to)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

link to where you're watching it please 

(I was just going to listen t'radio )


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Got the afternoon off Paulie?


oh yes, out of here at 2pm and back to the local for an afternoon of fun fun fun


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

and an extra 

I've found a link to telly now.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> link to where you're watching it please
> 
> (I was just going to listen t'radio )



it'll be on the beeb won't it? live stream , bbc sport


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

Ah yes 

I have a back up too.


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

Morning, all. In the office on my own today, so have cranked up the aircon. Sadly, I have quite a lot to do. Cunts.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2010)

Mornin chaps

What football? 


Stuff to do today myself, but can coast whilst doing it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2010)

Making steady progress of clearing my desk before I'm off.  Awaiting the inevitable "can you just" at about 4pm though


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Making steady progress of clearing my desk before I'm off.  Awaiting the inevitable "can you just" at about 4pm though



Where are you off to, neon?

Marty's told the whole world that he has no pants on today, I notice.


----------



## crustychick (Jun 23, 2010)

morning all. I have a headache today  not happy at all.... booooo.....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Marty's told the whole world that he has no pants on today, I notice.



Has he? where? Facefuck?



crusty - painkillers, now.  Don't do what I normally do, which is put up with a headache for fucking hours before giving in and taking them


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Where are you off to, neon?


Flying visit to the West Country via Derbyshire 



cesare said:


> Marty's told the whole world that he has no pants on today, I notice.


What a wrong'un


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Has he? where? Facefuck?
> 
> 
> 
> crusty - painkillers, now.  Don't do what I normally do, which is put up with a headache for fucking hours before giving in and taking them



Nah, twitter 

I do that with painkillers too  Hope it clears up soon crusty.

Oooo West Country. I want to go to the West Country now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Nah, twitter


Not exactly the _whole_ world is it?


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not exactly the _whole_ world is it?



A minor exaggeration for effect


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Where are you off to, neon?
> 
> Marty's told the whole world that he has no pants on today, I notice.



200 odd followers on twatter is NOT THE WHOLE WORLD 

I announce on this here forum, that I am wearing no pants, and no socks


but am wearing Jeans and a shirt, and trainers


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Flying visit to the West Country via Derbyshire
> 
> 
> What a wrong'un



it is HOT!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2010)

What would happen if you were knocked over by a bus while sans-pants?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What would happen if you were knocked over by a bus while sans-pants?


i would laugh


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

Have you got your zip open for ventilation?


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 200 odd followers on twatter is NOT THE WHOLE WORLD
> 
> I announce on this here forum, that I am wearing no pants, and no socks
> 
> ...


----------



## crustychick (Jun 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have you got your zip open for ventilation?





i took some paracetamol but they haven't touched it. have now invested in some ibuprofen so am more hopeful... if that doesn't work in half an hour, I'm off home


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

just in time for the football


----------



## crustychick (Jun 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> just in time for the football



 so it is...  i'm scottish and I hate football, but no-one will believe me


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2010)

crustychick said:


> i took some paracetamol but they haven't touched it. have now invested in some ibuprofen so am more hopeful... if that doesn't work in half an hour, I'm off home



Paracetamol's a load of wank, I find

That ibuprofen stuff though - top notch.  makes me nauseous though if I take it on an empty stomach.

cesare - what IS that about eh?  I do it every bloody time!  For some reason, I keep expecting the headache to disappear, and despite happily chugging down various illegal and legal substances, I am always loathe to take OTC medicine for a headache


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 23, 2010)

Yay.  Allowed down the pub to watch the football, "if we make up the time".  Yeah, sure


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> cesare - what IS that about eh?  I do it every bloody time!  For some reason, I keep expecting the headache to disappear, and despite happily chugging down various illegal and legal substances, I am always loathe to take OTC medicine for a headache




I don't like taking medication, so put it off as much as poss. I'm lucky in that I don't get many headaches but when I do, I do same as you. When I eventually take something for it, I hardly need anything for it to work really quickly cos my tolerance is low. Then I'm  why did I wait


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> What would happen if you were knocked over by a bus while sans-pants?



my mum would be appalled 


Pickman's model said:


> i would laugh



so would the ambulance crew 


BiddlyBee said:


> Have you got your zip open for ventilation?




no


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Then I'm  why did I wait



Yep! Same as


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

My Pickled_Pedro joke account got banned before I even had chance to use it.

*grumbles*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2010)

Bugger!!  I was looking forward to wishing him happy birthday!


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

> Reason for ban: Joke accounts are not allowed



Someone should tell that to Foxy, tbh.


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

the button said:


> My Pickled_Pedro joke account got banned before I even had chance to use it.
> 
> *grumbles*



Curses!

They haven't banned God or jesus christ.

Rerl.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

the button said:


> My Pickled_Pedro joke account got banned before I even had chance to use it.
> 
> *grumbles*


----------



## Ms T (Jun 23, 2010)

Flippin' heck it's hot in the office drag today.  

Everyone here has a telly on their desk - so I predict mass football watching later.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

What sort of place has a telly on every desk?  .....oh 

I think I can sneakily stream it... must must must remember to bring headphones to leave at work!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2010)

90 minutes to go and i'm offski, come on clock, tick-tock faster!!!!


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

Pickled onion flavour Monster Munch. Oh yeah.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

loving the new air con in the office


----------



## Hollis (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought sitting in boring meetings was bad.  Sitting at your desk is bad as well... Just like the good old days.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2010)

not long now....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2010)

There has just been a mass exodus of men from this building


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2010)

Working at home today - not that I've had a lot to do. Mr. QofG's is here worrying about the football


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2010)

right i'm off, here we flippin go!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

This is shit everyone going down the pub for footy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

...and they keep telling me, yeh thanks, cunts 

I'm a streaming though, shhhhhhh


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2010)

We've got it streaming on one of the spare PCs here. Looks like a lot of people from the other units have gone home.


----------



## crustychick (Jun 23, 2010)

apparently we've got some special application that we can get installed to watch the game on our pooters  as we're banned from streaming from the net... hmmm, I might develop a sudden interest in football after all!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

It's jumpy as fuck, but better than nothing 

Bastards in pubs, drinking and watching footy, I shake my fist at them


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

Just sent an e-mail headed "URGENT: request for information" to my colleagues who are 'working at home.'


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

the button said:


> Just sent an e-mail headed "URGENT: request for information" to my colleagues who are 'working at home.'



cruel !! 

I am in the office, will stream from BBC, work says this is forboten well if it is forboten they should block the bbc, and NO ONE BLOCKS THE BBC


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds of people singing along to national anthem audible from outside.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

the bbc live stream is a bit inconsistent


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

It's better than TV catchup


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

is on for 5 seconds, stops for about 10, back on for 5, back off for 10 


is this a way to run a country? ffs


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the bbc live stream is a bit inconsistent



Fuck me, one down already. 












































Sorry, marty, couldn't resist.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's better than TV catchup



I think loads of people are trying to watch 

just had a call from angry tenant - wanted me to go down and see him RIGHT NOW!!


fat chance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2010)

the button said:


> Fuck me, one down already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bastard, lol


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

the button said:


> Fuck me, one down already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think loads of people are trying to watch
> 
> just had a call from angry tenant - wanted me to go down and see him RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> ...



They can cut our budgets, but they'll never take away the public service ethos.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think loads of people are trying to watch
> 
> just had a call from angry tenant - wanted me to go down and see him RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> ...


Call him back and ask why he's not watching footy?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

the button said:


> They can cut our budgets, but they'll never take away the public service ethos.



right on sister!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I think loads of people are trying to watch
> 
> just had a call from angry tenant - wanted me to go down and see him RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> ...



Lol - in fact that made Mr. QofG's lol too


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Call him back and ask why he's not watching footy?



he's very ANGRY!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

best leave him to calm down then... 90mins should do it.


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

========<()


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

lol


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2010)

the button said:


> Fuck me, one down already.
> 
> Sorry, marty, couldn't resist.



  hehe - that's usually MY trick


----------



## crustychick (Jun 23, 2010)

boooo... can't get it to work. stuck in the office still


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

Maybe Badgers went to SA?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is on for 5 seconds, stops for about 10, back on for 5, back off for 10
> 
> 
> is this a way to run a country? ffs



Streaming fine here.  Reckon someone is messing with your internet for the lulz


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Streaming fine here.  Reckon someone is messing with your internet for the lulz



It's working fine for me, too.

Not that I'm watching it, cos I'm not that interested. But it's just nice to know I could watch it if I wanted. Eh, marty? 

*wonders when the best time would be to phone marty's work again, masquerading as an irate tenant*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

You see, it really was in everyone's best interest to allow Pickled_Pedro. Without Pickled_Pedro, button has to torment marty no-pants instead.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

fucksake, I just went for a fag!


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

Apparently there's just been a wicket. 

Or something.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

I heard the goal!  Work seems have finally blocked urban though, apartment from lunch time. Is this a way to run a public service?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2010)

Good timing, everyone who is particularly interested have gone to the warehouse to sort a delivery


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

Predictive sex


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

the button said:


> It's working fine for me, too.
> 
> Not that I'm watching it, cos I'm not that interested. But it's just nice to know I could watch it if I wanted. Eh, marty?
> 
> *wonders when the best time would be to phone marty's work again, masquerading as an irate tenant*



You might get my colleague, she's a bit scary


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> You might get my colleague, she's a bit scary



Not if I ask for you by name, I won't.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2010)

He'll have to threaten to "bring his hammer" again


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

the button said:


> Not if I ask for you by name, I won't.


Damn you Mr logic!


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Damn you Mr logic!



Button's clearly trying to get you to:







in rage.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

That was tense!  Had someone ring me up about parking about 15 minutes ago, a Mr Charlie big potatoes button


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2010)

RAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> RAGE!!!!!!!



Is there some problem?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2010)

oh only the civil service not doing their fucking jobs properly that's all


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> oh only the civil service not doing their fucking jobs properly that's all



Ah, OK. Saw your post on Drew's JC+ thread earlier, too.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2010)

I called them to change address in december, did they actually update their records, did they fuck.


----------



## the button (Jun 23, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I called them to change address in december, did they actually update their records, did they fuck.



December? Fucking hell.


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

Give em stick, teeps!


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2010)

the button said:


> December? Fucking hell.



I didn't know until they sent a letter about a medical to my mams address


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 23, 2010)

arsebicuits... I was just about to go out fishing and a neighbour brought around a 2lb bass for me...now I have an excuse to not go ...it's cooking.


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

Mmmm bass


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 23, 2010)

random Google said:
			
		

> Cooking Fish in foil is an excellent medium and Sea Bass cooked this way is no exception. The taste of Sea Bass fillets bears no comparison.



then I'll have to go sit on the quay and get smashed. Summer evenings eh?


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> then I'll have to go sit on the quay and get smashed. Summer evenings eh?



You're in an ideal place for it! *envious*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

cesare said:


> Mmmm bass


Mmmmm drum n bass


----------



## cesare (Jun 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Mmmmm drum n bass


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> RAGE!!!!!!!



haha


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 23, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Mmmmm drum n bass










Four Tet actuarsey.>>>


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2010)

morning draggers 

In at my usual time today.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 24, 2010)

FML today  my new phone hasn't arrived, they have only delivered the other halfs, I KNEW THIS WOULD HAPPEN.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> FML today  my new phone hasn't arrived, they have only delivered the other halfs, I KNEW THIS WOULD HAPPEN.



I take it you're not happy about this?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

Mornin all

Thursday...one day closer to Beatherder.  Yes, yes I AM going to keep droning on about it until next Thursday at 5 when I race out of here feeling sick with excitement   You might as well put me on ignore now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2010)

busy day, hello peeps!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I've finally had it with this job.

Now if only there was something else out there I could go to.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola marty - pants on or off today?

carnage - same here.  hate looking for jobs though, and this is cushy as fuck


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> carnage - same here.  hate looking for jobs though, and this is cushy as fuck



The job itself is a piece of piss, but the pay is shite and the people I work with are starting to get on my nerves.

I've probably sent off an application form a week since January and I've only heard back from one place. One!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> *The job itself is a piece of piss, but the pay is shite* and the people I work with are starting to get on my nerves.
> 
> I've probably sent off an application form a week since January and I've only heard back from one place. One!



Tell me about it!   I am also the freak in here because I eat fresh homemade food all the time, and listen to music they've never heard of   And, shock horror, my holidays consist of festivals.  They can't get their heads round that.  'Where are you going on your holidays?'.  'Oh, a little festival in xxx'.  'No, but where are you going on your holidays?' 

These are people who, when they come back from, say, the Dominican Republic, say 'oh it was lovely, the restaurants were fantastic' - and they never left the fucking complex, no shit!!! Up against the wall motherfuckers


----------



## the button (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> These are people who, when they come back from, say, the Dominican Republic, say 'oh it was lovely, the restaurants were fantastic' - and they never left the fucking complex, no shit!!! Up against the wall motherfuckers



Hark at Alan Whicker.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2010)

Morning draggers!

Not much to say for the mo, just reporting for duty.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Tell me about it!   I am also the freak in here because I eat fresh homemade food all the time, and listen to music they've never heard of   And, shock horror, my holidays consist of festivals.  They can't get their heads round that.  'Where are you going on your holidays?'.  'Oh, a little festival in xxx'.  'No, but where are you going on your holidays?'
> 
> These are people who, when they come back from, say, the Dominican Republic, say 'oh it was lovely, the restaurants were fantastic' - and they never left the fucking complex, no shit!!! Up against the wall motherfuckers



Sounds exactly like my place.

"No I don't want to take part in a quiz on '80s pop music because guess what? I don't like '80s fucking pop music!" 

Last week was the pits. Everyone was being so happy clappy when I just wanted to keep quite and get on with my work. "Yes, let's all go out into the park and have a picnic and eat this overpiced food from the posh shop round the corner. While we eat we can have a game of "who eats at the most exclusive restaurants more often than anyone else" which will eventually lead to a competition on who goes to the most exotic places on holiday twice a year."

FML


----------



## cesare (Jun 24, 2010)

Morning! Awake now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning draggers!
> 
> Not much to say for the mo, just reporting for duty.


*stands to attention next to QoG*

ok, I'm slouching at my desk waiting for someone to make me tea 

no one will


----------



## cesare (Jun 24, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

the button said:


> Hark at Alan Whicker.



shut it you!  I am gobsmacked when they come out with this shit.  They never.actually.leave.the.hotel.complex!  What IS the fucking point of going then?! I really don't get it!  If I could afford to go, you'd have to tie me to the bed to stop me going out and exploring.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Sounds exactly like my place.
> 
> "No I don't want to take part in a quiz on '80s pop music because guess what? I don't like '80s fucking pop music!"
> 
> ...


  Apart from the two vegans upstairs (who are also music geeks - we get on famously!), everyone else buys expensive lunches - big fucking pizzas, chinese takeaways etc.  They they start moaning about dieting


----------



## Ms T (Jun 24, 2010)

Morning all! I am feeling very perky as not actually dragging today - saving that for weekend nights, what joy!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hurray for perkiness, but boo for weekend nights!


----------



## the button (Jun 24, 2010)

Had an urgent email to reply to as soon as I got in (and paused only to compare soj to Alan Whicker). Now waiting on a reply to a *different* email. It's all go. 

_Disclaimer: There's lots of other stuff I could be doing, but no point starting anything this close to lunchtime, eh? _


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

the button said:


> but no point starting anything this close to lunchtime, eh? [/I][/SIZE]



Absolutely 

I keep trying to go for the 1pm lunch slot, but failing miserably cos my body is so used to the 12 one. I've been snacking on fruit and yoghurt too, but it dunt work.  Could eat a fucking horse right now

Think I'll have to nip out for crisps to go with me tuna and cuke butty


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Apart from the two vegans upstairs (who are also music geeks - we get on famously!), everyone else buys expensive lunches - big fucking pizzas, chinese takeaways etc.  They they start moaning about dieting



chilli butties ftw


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2010)

the button said:


> _Disclaimer: There's lots of other stuff I could be doing, but no point starting anything this close to lunchtime, eh? _



that's the spirit, makes me proud to be a Brit


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hola marty - pants on or off today?
> 
> carnage - same here.  hate looking for jobs though, and this is cushy as fuck



pants and socks are 





















on


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 24, 2010)

ARRRRGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCCCKK YOUUUYUU CUNTTTTSSSSS


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2010)

we are only cuntsss on Friday


----------



## the button (Jun 24, 2010)

Just seen a bloke in the street wearing a jacket made of bubblewrap. It's at times like this when I remember how close my workplace is to Shoreditch.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

the button said:


> Just seen a bloke in the street *wearing a jacket made of bubblewrap*. It's at times like this when I remember how close my workplace is to Shoreditch.



My first thought was, 'in THIS heat?'

that's quite worrying, isn't it?


----------



## the button (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> My first thought was, 'in THIS heat?'
> 
> that's quite worrying, isn't it?



It was well weapon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2010)

gawd, i still feel rough after last night's beer explosion....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> gawd, i still feel rough after last night's beer explosion....



 Serves you right mister!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Serves you right mister!


^ what she said


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2010)

worst bit is, i'm supposed to be meeting some people from my old work in a pub later on and even the thought of it is making me queasy.....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> worst bit is, i'm supposed to be meeting some people from my old work in a pub later on and even the thought of it is making me queasy.....



2 pint cure - you'll be fine paulie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> 2 pint cure - you'll be fine paulie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2010)

Mr. QofG's went out celebrating after the match yesterday and came back as I was showing the chap we are hoping to do some painting for us around. He wasn't interested in football...all Mr. QofG's, whose beery breath you could smell coming down the street, wanted to do was talk about football. 

I eventually managed to steer Mr. QofG's into the garden for a "rest" and the poor painter man upstairs to look at the landing. We then, apparently, had the "best meal ever" according to Mr. QofG's .... before trying to put Mr. Kippers into an empty box and falling asleep. The latter was a relief


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2010)

sounds like a great evening 

we ended up sat with the landlord and his missus chatting and drinking shorts until stupid'o'clock. seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2010)

why is today not Friday?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2010)

i kept wishing yesterday was friday.

it wasn't


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

Heh - ace queeny 

And yeh, always does at the time dunnit Paulie?  For some reason, even after 28 years of getting pissed and consequently hungover, I still manage to convince myself (whilst pissed, obviously) that THIS TIME, I will not get a hangover, and that even if I DO, it will be copeable with.

Neither apply.  I am considering a large tattoo on my face to remind me of this.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Heh - ace queeny
> 
> And yeh, always does at the time dunnit Paulie?  For some reason, even after 28 years of getting pissed and consequently hungover, I still manage to convince myself (whilst pissed, obviously) that THIS TIME, I will not get a hangover, and that even if I DO, it will be copeable with.
> 
> Neither apply. * I am considering a large tattoo on my face to remind me of this*.





Tbf to Mr. QofG's I was invited to go with him but for some inexplicable reason decided to be sensible!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2010)

it's hot outside ain't it 

I'm glad to be back with this aircon for a bit


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it's hot outside ain't it
> 
> I'm glad to be back with this aircon for a bit



I'm in an office today which has no aircon, windows that won't stay open of their own accord and two ineffectual fans 


But, in 25 mins I'm off for a week


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome to le drag steph! Well, briefly anyway

We have a tradition that if anyone in here leaves early/has a holiday, they are officially cunts.  The rest of them seem to think this is only a Friday tradition 

It isn't 

You cunt


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello steph!

All go this afternoon. And it's finally got hot in here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Freeday


----------



## Stig (Jun 25, 2010)

Freeday!

Off camping this evening in wild and exotic foreign shores. 

...Ok,  Epping Forest. Must be all of 15 mins drive from my house 
What a brilliant idea though, if we forget anything we can just pop home.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2010)

in the dog house 

went out last night - much lovely ale


snored for Britain


mrs21 had to sleep in the spare room, wasn't a happy puppy this morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

Blocked up and sniffly and full of pollen


----------



## Ms T (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Blocked up and sniffly and full of pollen





Piraton?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 25, 2010)

Am off to the SEASIDE today with the lovely han.  We are going to Ramsgate.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Piraton?


It's not working... this is rogue pollen I think 



Ms T said:


> Am off to the SEASIDE today with the lovely han.  We are going to Ramsgate.


this would work


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Am off to the SEASIDE today with the lovely han.  We are going to Ramsgate.


remember to phone in sick


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> in the dog house
> 
> went out last night - much lovely ale
> 
> ...



haha


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh deary me marty  *snigger*

There's a lot of cunts in here today must say, what with all this camping and seaside malarkey 

It's a bloody good job it's Freeday, so I am pre-happy


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2010)

Friday drag is draggy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

Did I tell you I'm leaving at 3 sojjy?  

Only for optician, so nothing exciting


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 25, 2010)

HAY FEVER!!!!!
Fuckin' hell it's bad today.

And speaking to estate agents on the phone for pretty much of the morning. 
Some are good but this one was too aggressive. 
NO means NO dammit!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello all - glad it is Friday as I am tired and want it to be the weekend soooooo badly


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Did I tell you I'm leaving at 3 sojjy?
> 
> Only for optician, so nothing exciting



No, no you didn't mention that bee 


you absolute cunt


----------



## cesare (Jun 25, 2010)

Massive oversleep 

Worth it though


----------



## the button (Jun 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Massive oversleep
> 
> Worth it though



I, too, overslept. Coincidence, eh? 

My colleague has just taken pity on me and made me a large mug of tea.


----------



## cesare (Jun 25, 2010)

the button said:


> I, too, overslept. Coincidence, eh?
> 
> My colleague has just taken pity on me and made me a large mug of tea.



Second mug of coffee and eyeing "urgent" email


----------



## the button (Jun 25, 2010)

Boss' reply to "I'm running a bit late" text was "ROFL."


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Well it seems my 'break' from posting is going really well... 

A shining testament to my willpower and work ethic perhaps. Or maybe it is just the people I miss at the moment? Who on earth can say? 

It is hot in the office and I am all alone. Work is not eating into the drag and I am getting bored. 

So, how are we?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Well it seems my 'break' from posting is going really well...
> 
> A shining testament to my willpower and work ethic perhaps. Or maybe it is just the people I miss at the moment? Who on earth can say?
> 
> ...



Welcome back 

Has been fairly quiet since you left, though I beleive marty took his pants off at some point


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2010)

he's probably still not wearing any pants?! 

and the worst bit is, the whole world knows......


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

No Pant Marty? 
The man with a thousand nicknames. 

I bet he was lying around with no pants on but boots straight on the sofa!!!


----------



## the button (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No Pant Marty?
> The man with a thousand nicknames.



Marty No-pants. To name but one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No Pant Marty?
> The man with a thousand nicknames.
> 
> I bet he was lying around with no pants on but boots straight on the sofa!!!



I imagine there are certain niche websites where such a pic would be worth....pounds!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, what else (apart from Martys sweaty cleft) is new? 

I did well at the charity shop today. 
Got two good Eurohike rucksacks for £9 which we have been needing for a while. 
Also got some shorts which could cause a divorce if I wear them out of the house....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Well, what else (apart from Martys sweaty cleft) is new?
> 
> I did well at the charity shop today.
> Got two good Eurohike rucksacks for £9 which we have been needing for a while.
> *Also got some shorts which could cause a divorce if I wear them out of the house....*



Pics! Pics! 

paulie was hungover the other day (this is like telling tales in class...I like it!!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

lol 

queeny posted some ace pics on the ugly mug thread 

erm, sojjy called a few people cunts too


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pics! Pics!



Okay, as it is Friday



QueenOfGoths said:


> paulie was hungover the other day (this is like telling tales in class...I like it!!)



On a school day?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay, as it is Friday
> 
> 
> 
> *On a school day*?



I know


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Divorce shorts


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

They could be worse


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Divorce shorts



They are quite....busy!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> They could be worse



I am winning at fashion then? 

You going to the park tomorrow babes?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> paulie was hungover the other day (this is like telling tales in class...I like it!!)


i'm still feeling rough tbh. and i only had a couple of pints last night, as instructed by the soj-ster.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2010)

will you wear pants with your new shorts then badgers???


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am winning at fashion then?
> 
> You going to the park tomorrow babes?


Winning might not be quite the right word 

Probably not, but maybe.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm still feeling rough tbh. and i only had a couple of pints last night, as instructed by the soj-ster.



I turn my back for five minutes 

Next thing you will be drinking MD 20/20 on your lunch break. 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> will you wear pants with your new shorts then badgers???



Set and setting


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I turn my back for five minutes
> 
> Next thing you will be drinking MD 20/20 on your lunch break.


it wasn't my fault. it was the ladies egging me on....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2010)

I am wearing pants


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am wearing pants


we wil wonder every day whether you are or not


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am wearing pants



prove it!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it wasn't my fault. it was the ladies egging me on....



I get shit like that too mate.... 

They get the vote, the pubs, the fucking football and still not happy. Should get back to being the sweet homemakers we all once loved IMO.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> we wil wonder every day whether you are or not



I will advertise for a pant checker 


only women can apply for this prestigious position


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I get shit like that too mate....
> 
> They get the vote, the pubs, the fucking football and still not happy. Should get back to being the sweet homemakers we all once loved IMO.


wtf? 

few days off does this to you?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

I have no socks on


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have no socks on



slut


----------



## the button (Jun 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I am wearing pants



Shut it, pant-boy.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> wtf?
> 
> few days off does this to you?



Eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Eh?


Fucking sneaky edit there young man


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I get shit like that too mate....
> 
> They get the vote, the pubs, the fucking football and still not happy. Should get back to being the sweet homemakers we all once loved IMO.


----------



## cesare (Jun 25, 2010)

I have no socks on but I do have pants.

This day is busy


----------



## cesare (Jun 25, 2010)

If the estate agent chases me once more today, I'll not be responsible for any bloody mayhem ensuing


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fucking sneaky edit there young man



Nah, was a genuine typo your honour


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

the button said:


> Marty No-pants. To name but one.



I named him Mart the Fart last week 

'ow do bajjii


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm still feeling rough tbh. and i *only had* a couple of pints last night, as instructed by the soj-ster.



  what is WRONG with you people?

The 2 pint cure means that you start to feel better after the 2 pints have been drunk.  THIS is the point at which, as you begin to feel normal again, you can launch into ANOTHER session!

Man - I don't know why I bother sometimes


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> slut


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> 'ow do bajjii



You okay Sojjeroo?


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2010)

Big up Badgers, Biddly, Soj et al. Just as I start to get bored on a Friday I check here and remember there are all manner of indolent fuckers grizzling their way through the working week, not giving a fuck and generally idling and clock watching. Makes me feel like I'm almost a responsible employee.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> what is WRONG with you people?
> 
> The 2 pint cure means that you start to feel better after the 2 pints have been drunk.  THIS is the point at which, as you begin to feel normal again, you can launch into ANOTHER session!
> 
> Man - I don't know why I bother sometimes


i didn't feel better, i got the shakes. although that could have been the murray-mint flavoured vodka shot that they made me drink before i left the pub?!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

ringo said:


> Big up Badgers, Biddly, Soj et al. Just as I start to get bored on a Friday I check here and remember there are all manner of indolent fuckers grizzling their way through the working week, not giving a fuck and generally idling and clock watching. Makes me feel like I'm almost a responsible employee.



Footy on soon though


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You okay Sojjeroo?


 aye bajji, am pissing about on beatherder forums instead of writing cheques and doing me spreadsheets 



ringo said:


> Big up Badgers, Biddly, Soj et al. Just as I start to get bored on a Friday I check here and remember there are all manner of indolent fuckers grizzling their way through the working week, not giving a fuck and generally idling and clock watching. Makes me feel like I'm almost a responsible employee.


eh up our kid!

Ah - but you are clearly NOT a responsible employee.  You're here ain't ya? 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> i didn't feel better, i got the shakes. although that could have been the murray-mint flavoured vodka shot that they made me drink before i left the pub?!



Yeh, it'll be the godawful THING you drank before leaving.  Urgh, sounds vile


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Is it nearly hometime then?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is it nearly hometime then?



nearly, it is practically the weekend thank the lord


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> nearly, it is practically the weekend thank the lord



Awesomes


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

Less than 3 hours, and with my planned trip out to the bank to pay my wages in, (yes I could do it online, but I'm not stupid ), even less than that!


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> eh up our kid!
> 
> Ah - but you are clearly NOT a responsible employee.  You're here ain't ya?



Innit, but I _feel_ responsible, and that's enough to salve what little conscience I have


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Footy on soon though




Massively tempted but weighing it up against needing to watch footy if Ingerland get through and end up playing in the week again. Ah fuck it.


----------



## cesare (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello ringo!







I've worked out that I have to do approximately one day's work by the end of today. Late night working then


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Less than 3 hours, and with my planned trip out to the bank to pay my wages in, (yes I could do it online, but I'm not stupid ), even less than that!


Less than 1 hour, actually less than 45mins  

*waves at ringo*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

hey ringo - I bet you didn't know that Biddly was a terrible cunt, did you?

Well she is 

*folds arms*


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2010)

I was beginning to suspect it


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Hello ringo!



Alrighty. 2.5 hours left til booze and smokes.

I seem to have done everything urgent and nobody is hassling me for anything. I'm not very good at being left to my own devices on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> hey ringo - I bet you didn't know that Biddly was a terrible cunt, did you?
> 
> Well she is
> 
> *folds arms*


*curtseys and gives two finger salute*





ringo said:


> I was beginning to suspect it


oi oi


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> *curtseys and gives two finger salute*



I'm finding this strangely arousing


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Not even 3pm nor nuffink 

I am really bored now, really really bored and more than that even!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

I can send you the work I haven't finished when I head off at 3pm?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

I haf been to lunch with Stells. And had two pints on an empty stomach.....*stares blearily at the screen*. I am not sure how much work will get done this afternoon


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

Hope you all have good weekends you bunch of cunts 

(yes, yes soj, I'm a bigger cunt )


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I can send you the work I haven't finished when I head off at 3pm?



No, no and thrice no!!! 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I haf been to lunch with Stells. And had two pints on an empty stomach.....*stares blearily at the screen*. I am not sure how much work will get done this afternoon



Is that why the old tart is texting me then?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hope you all have good weekends you bunch of cunts



This is not over 







cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No, no and thrice no!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why the old tart is texting me then?



 I should not feel this drunk after 2 pints......but I do.

Stells had a fish finger sandwich. It was lush


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hope you all have good weekends you bunch of cunts
> 
> (yes, yes soj, I'm a bigger cunt )


cunt!!!! 

(have a good un)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Melting
Have Mint Magnum though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm sleepy


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 25, 2010)

Wearing my bicycle shorts in the office.
And I smell of piss.
dunno why


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Wearing my bicycle shorts in the office.
> And I smell of piss.
> dunno why



Did someone wee on you when you wern't looking?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Wearing my bicycle shorts in the office.
> And I smell of piss.
> dunno why



Standard Friday there ^ 

Eau de piss with a hint of kebab?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have Mint Magnum though


Oh piss off - I want one now too



QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm sleepy



Pisshead



100% masahiko said:


> Wearing my bicycle shorts in the office.
> And I smell of piss.
> dunno why



Pissy pants


it's a pissy hat-trick


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> it's a pissy hat-trick



You own this thread Sojjersaur 

Watching the footy now, am packing bags a little bit at a time.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm sleepy


pissed more like...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> pissed more like...



...I have put the fan on to revive myself!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Gah, still here!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You own this thread Sojjersaur
> 
> Watching the footy now, am packing bags a little bit at a time.



Yer, must admit, I'm not THAT keen on my name being linked to a dinosaur.  I mean, I know I'm one of the oldest here, but MARTY IS OLDER THAN ME!!! 

Why are you packing bags?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2010)

right, i'm orfski you cunch of bunts, enjoy your weekend people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, i'm orfski you cunch of bunts, enjoy your weekend people



Laters


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2010)

Done some browsing for rare records, been for a tea break. It's only 30 minutes to go but it seems like a week.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

In beer garden
Have long journeys before relaxing
Oh well


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

Why you 

CUNT!!! 

I spat then


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

On your monitor?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Sex wee x


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2010)

Marteratops VS Sojjasaurus

The Revenge!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sex wee x





I meant the pic. Not the sex wee....although..


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sex wee x



 you fucking bastard bajji!

reet - I'm away to sink pints of wine! seeeeee ya, wouldn't wanna beeee ya!


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice to see you back on dragging form guys...

I'm off work for 10 days now (& TBH my day rarely drags but I work a long 13 hour busy day) so I'm going to call myself a lucky cunt...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2010)

You are a lucky cunt moonsi  enjoy your time off!

Shopping done, optician done and contacat lenses ordered. Home with a cup of tea, and hoping for no drag this weekend


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

Hot weekend!
Shit football weekend!

Struggle to wake up today (Monday meh) but what is new? Time to get showered, get in the sauna (bus) and back to the grind.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

feeling knackered, difficult to sleep last night


----------



## the button (Jun 28, 2010)

I slept fine, if that's any consolation.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> feeling knackered, difficult to sleep last night



Yup, think the fan is getting plugged in tonight. Another hot week to come it seems. Should not moan really should we?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 28, 2010)

'It was a close game.'

...says my German client. 

Good morning you mofo cunts!!

Tis a beautiful day today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

Isn't it just... and set to be a gorgeous week too 

I really need a fucking day off, a Monday would be perfect!

Good weekends all?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

Football talk (and general embarrassment) is the order of the day so far. 
Feeling a but flat still but gotta get going soon.


----------



## the button (Jun 28, 2010)

Waiting for my Ghanaian colleague to turn up.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

the button said:


> Waiting for my Ghanaian colleague to turn up.



OH.....dear......


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

the button said:


> I slept fine, if that's any consolation.



I feel much better knowing that, thanks.

There's no a spring in my step.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Actually had a nice drink Sunday afternoon, spoiled a little by 11 blokes not having a clue what they were doing

Stells was there  and I spoke to a bloke who looked like East End Gangster/writer/tv celeb. Dave Courtney 

pwoper nwautie


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2010)

Mornin all

Lovely day innit?  Apart from being a Monday obviously.

4 day week for me woohoo!!


*disappears under a barrage of vewwy unkind and howwid name-calling*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Lovely day innit?  Apart from being a Monday obviously.
> 
> ...



proper cunt! 



however, I have a four day week as well


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Lovely day innit?  Apart from being a Monday obviously.
> 
> ...





marty21 said:


> proper cunt!
> 
> 
> 
> however, I have a four day week as well


And the shit I get from you two for leaving a couple of hours early?  

Cunts!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 28, 2010)

Morning all - I have a bad tummy today, may need to bring the prunes out


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 28, 2010)

Soooooooooo glad I am not dragging....creative community projects at home! 

It's too hot to be inside!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> And the shit I get from you two for leaving a couple of hours early?
> Cunts!


Hehe - AND I only have a 2 day week next week, tra laaaa!  Only back in on the Thursday 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - I have a bad tummy today, may need to bring the prunes out


Did we really need to know that queeny?



Badgers said:


> Is it lunchtime yet?



No - I was gonna have some yoghurt, but after queeny's post...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> No - I was gonna have some yoghurt, but after queeny's post...



Oh well.... 

Haircut lunchtime today, should be sweaty fun in the chair


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hehe - AND I only have a 2 day week next week, tra laaaa!  Only back in on the Thursday
> 
> Did we really need to know that queeny?
> 
> ...



Sorry but I couldn't keep it to myself


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2010)

Cpl of days off here, well deserved after a month of nights.

And gorgeous weather too  beer and gardening for me and I do hope it drags.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 28, 2010)

*CUNT*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hehe - AND I only have a 2 day week next week, tra laaaa!  Only back in on the Thursday


2 days? 2 days?! Why I oughta.....  

I think I'm going to sod it and book a couple of Mondays off in July.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> *CUNT*



Seconded


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> And the shit I get from you two for leaving a couple of hours early?
> 
> Cunts!



all deserved, as is the shit you are giving out xx


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 28, 2010)

*sighs*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> all deserved, as is the shit you are giving out xx


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

grumble, moan, grumble....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

I want to have a kip


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

I could have slept ALL day if stayed in bed but actually feel better now I am at work. I am sure this feeling will pass once we get to about 15:00 today, then the drag will consume my jaded mind.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

I did have a bit of a drunken nap after a 4/5 pint afternoon yesterday, so that has helped


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh... 

My good news is that my sister, bro-in-law and niece are moving to London from Sheffield this November


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 28, 2010)

Then newbie is wearing shorts today *shivers and looks scared*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Then newbie is wearing shorts today *shivers and looks scared*



With pants?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> With pants?


on his head?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> With pants?



I try to look away when he bends down 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> on his head?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh...
> 
> My good news is that my sister, bro-in-law and niece are moving to London from Sheffield this November


 that is ace! I do miss seeing my niece and nephew growing up


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> that is ace! I do miss seeing my niece and nephew growing up



It is really good. Also her fella (forces) has been given a longer term 'non-combat' role based in London so does not have that worry hanging over him. Not saying that I would join the army but getting decent sized London army housing would be a nice perk. Also the army handle the whole move for them so no lifting or stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> that is ace! I do miss seeing my niece and nephew growing up



me too, they are all in Bath, see them 3 or 4 times a year. The oldest is 14 now, looking forward to his drinking years  although at them moment, he is a bit too surly


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

Off to the barber


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is really good. Also her fella (forces) has been given a longer term 'non-combat' role based in London so does not have that worry hanging over him. Not saying that I would join the army but getting decent sized London army housing would be a nice perk. Also the army handle the whole move for them so no lifting or stuff.


That's another bit of good news for her and the bub 



marty21 said:


> me too, they are all in Bath, see them 3 or 4 times a year. The oldest is 14 now, looking forward to his drinking years  although at them moment, he is a bit too surly


Aye, same here, maybe 2-3 times a year if I'm lucky... they're only 3 and 1, so changing really quickly.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Off to the barber



you could carry that off 

In other news, just booked a hotel room in Swansea for a college re-union in October, former members of college bands getting together for one last gig, I think I saw these various bands when I was at college, don't remember them being very good 

there will be some people I haven't seen since 1988  but a few I have seen over the years (one of whom is packed in the pies and will make me look slim )


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's another bit of good news for her and the bub
> 
> Aye, same here, maybe 2-3 times a year if I'm lucky... they're only 3 and 1, so changing really quickly.



the 14 year old has recently turned surly  and has recently discovered girls and fashion

last time i saw him he said he didn't like GAP clothes because it meant 'GAY AND PROUD'  I was tempted to tell him I was gay for the lols 

gonna have to reeducate the boy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

Was supposed to be going to lunch at 13:00
Phone rang at 12:55 and he is *STILL* babbling on


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2010)

God I'm fucking bored


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> gonna have to reeducate the boy


too right 

in other news... I have booked a few Mondays off work


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have booked a few Mondays off work



cunt


Right - I am gonna get up off my fucking arse and do some 

Come on Friday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> God I'm fucking bored


innit. bored bloody rigid here.....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2010)

Think I'm gonna go out to the 'post office' (stroll round the village, nip in the charity shop for ideas for beatherder dressy uppy)


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

feeling more energetic after lunch at new cafe, a bit of a longer walk, but roast beef sarnie, with tomato and onion, plus a coffee, plus a can of coke 

£3.70


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

Hair clipped. 
Quick bite to eat and back to work 

Too hot and meh today isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

aircon is keeping me cool


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

I need biscuits


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

Grrrrr...... 

This day needs to piss off now


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2010)

It's started to rain here, booo

But yayyy - I just nipped to charidee shop, and picked up two outfits for Beatherder!  Two XL shirts (one white, one mustard paisley), two top hats (clearly home made for totally suitable for getting trashed in), two fucking ace walking canes, and two horribly garish ties  (there's a Smarten Yourself Up Friday apparently)

This year, I think I shall paint a tache on.  Might even paint a monocle too


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

Rain Soj? 
Tis still fookin baking in that there London! 

Sounds like a good charity shop haul though, especially the hats


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It's started to rain here, booo
> 
> But yayyy - I just nipped to charidee shop, and picked up two outfits for Beatherder!  Two XL shirts (one white, one mustard paisley), two top hats (clearly home made for totally suitable for getting trashed in), two fucking ace walking canes, and two horribly garish ties  (there's a Smarten Yourself Up Friday apparently)
> 
> This year, I think I shall paint a tache on.  Might even paint a monocle too



Fantastic  - well apart from the rain of course


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Rain Soj?
> Tis still fookin baking in that there London!
> 
> Sounds like a good charity shop haul though, especially the hats


 aye - still, saves me having to water me yard plants 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic  - well apart from the rain of course



Rain as above queeny - silver linings and all that 

Am well chuffed with that lot!  Had some bonkers old lady helping me rummage through stuff that hadn't been put out yet (once she'd found out it was for dressy uppy) and she was telling me her last fancy dress outfit was as Dolly Parton   She musta been fucking 80 if she was a day hehe


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It's started to rain here, booo
> 
> But yayyy - I just nipped to charidee shop, and picked up two outfits for Beatherder!  Two XL shirts (one white, one mustard paisley), two top hats (clearly home made for totally suitable for getting trashed in), two fucking ace walking canes, and two horribly garish ties  (there's a Smarten Yourself Up Friday apparently)
> 
> This year, I think I shall paint a tache on.  Might even paint a monocle too



there better be some pics!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> there better be some pics!!!



I shall try mart, I shall try

It's not easy taking pics on my phone when I'm bloody sober though!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

Blimey, what a busy day... and set for more this week 

Only 15mins to go though.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

I am off fairly soon 
Detour on the way home, sofa by half seven or eight!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

That's a long detour!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am off fairly soon
> Detour on the way home, sofa by half seven or eight!



I should be on my (new) sofa by 6


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

We need pics of that... with your boots


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I should be on my (new) sofa by 6



Boots on? 
Pants on?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's a long detour!



Yeah... 

Never mind, the rest of the week is lazy!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boots on?
> Pants on?


Boots on, pants off


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2010)

Laters baked potaters


----------



## Ms T (Jun 28, 2010)

Bleugh.  Night shift last night.  Managed to get some sleep in this heat by taking two night nurse this morning so feeling groggy now.

One more night and then off until Friday.  Then one day of work and off again for five days (days off in lieu have finally come round).


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 28, 2010)

So...Who else has sticky underwear on?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay maybe I shouldn't had said that out-loud.


----------



## cesare (Jun 28, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Okay maybe I shouldn't had said that out-loud.



 I've just got a sarong on, but I'll need to get dressed in a minute to go to the shop.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Boots on?
> Pants on?



pants on, but no boots, I've learned my lesson, the harsh criticism of me in the past, hurt


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Loseday smells of Pooday! 

Early night with the fan blowing. Managed a better nights kip which is good, eyelids where a bit heavy yesterday.


----------



## cesare (Jun 29, 2010)

Morning!

Early to sleep and woke too early  Went to watch Question Time and was asleep on the settee before it even started.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2010)

I keep falling asleep early and missing loads of the audio book we are listening to


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Heat is a bit tiring. Should be out basking in it, not feeling sleepy really


----------



## cesare (Jun 29, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I keep falling asleep early and missing loads of the audio book we are listening to



Must be a pain to catch up to the point where you're both listening to the same part again.

I think I fell asleep at about 10.15 and woke up at 3.30. 5 hours isn't bad, but I'll be knackered again by mid-afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2010)

had a cold bath just before bed, slept very well


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Rain?
WTF?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

Early night but still shattered. Need a day off to catch up on sleep.

Rainy rainy... waiting for 10 more mins to see if it passes


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2010)

not raining in Hackney yet


----------



## Ms T (Jun 29, 2010)

Homeward bound in a minute....  

Yawn.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

This is not passing... either I get wet or wear the sweaty troos of doom


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2010)

the troos of doom


bad times


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had a lucky break last night, got off the tube at Liverpool St, got to the barriers, no travel card wallet rushed back to the train, and got on as the doors were closing, managed to get on the correct carriage, recognised the attractive girl I had been sitting opposite

asked the woman in my seat if she'd seen a travel card wallet, she held it up in her lovely hands

Had to go one stop and back again, but Phew! It would have cost a £20 fine


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

Phew... that was lucky marty. 

Seems to be getting heavier so the troos are coming out


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Did you get her number?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> This is not passing... either I get wet or wear the sweaty troos of doom



Oh dear 

Still raining in Clapham, glad I wore sandals today!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2010)

Morning 

Good to be back up North again. I was starting to come out in a rash.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2010)

Morning. Back to the drag today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

Well it poured half way... then I sweated in stupid troos the rest of the way! Still, nice ride and will do the plants good.

Lots to do before lunch, then on a mission to buy a hat 

*waves at carnage and neon*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Rain stopped as soon as I walked in the office... 

Good for the plants though


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you get her number?



the attractive girl? she was about 25 years younger, I ain't no perve


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the attractive girl? she was about 25 years younger, I ain't no perve



I am, nothing wrong with a lass 25 years younger your honour


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Morning
> 
> Good to be back up North again. *I was starting to come out in a rash*.




mornin all!  3 more days to go woohoo!!!!  still raining here, but that's okay - does me plants good

boss in later   i shall be nodding, and smiling, and yes sirring - get it over with


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Yawn, admin, yawn....


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2010)

Have had an awful journey to work due to the trains being borked and my legs are fucked today too. I should have stayed at home I am in so much pain 

Ah well, I shall do some work and then take some home with me for tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

((Qoggy)) 

Must be nearly time for lunch though?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



Ha ha! Where did you find that?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Snigger


----------



## Ms T (Jun 29, 2010)

TIRED


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

I bet! You had a kip at least?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I bet! You had a kip at least?



A couple of hours.  It's too hot and the house opposite has the builders in.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> A couple of hours.  It's too hot and the house opposite has the builders in.



Better than having the painters in yeah? 

Lunchtime soopermarket run done. 
Not much in the way of bargains to be had.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2010)

I am tiring now but the painkillers I took earlier have helped a bit. Am hoping to make an early exit at about 3.00/3.30pm so I can go home and sleep!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> A couple of hours.  It's too hot and the house opposite has the builders in.


Snooze in the garden in the shade with headphones in 

I had hat and post office fail, but crisps and biscuit win


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Boss man is heading to the door


----------



## cesare (Jun 29, 2010)

Not as hot as yesterday, phew. My brother dropped in for some lunch as he was in area. And greencheese rang to arrange to come down for a weekend. More drag now 

Sorry you're feeling poorly today QoG


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Footy Footy Footy Footy Footy Footy Footy Footy Footy Footy Footy Footy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 29, 2010)

stuck on phones for another hour....bah!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Hate stuff like this.... 

Nice woman asks me for quote on some work. 
Is happy with quote and sends me signed contract. 
Then *10 minutes* later calls me back in a flap needing to cancel the work due to lack of funds. 
Normally I would turn the other cheek but about *8 minutes* I told everyone here contracts are signed and to get started. 

stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

Charge her cancellation fee!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Charge her cancellation fee!



Should do Biddly  

*29,308 VS 29,516* BiddlyBee!!!!


----------



## the button (Jun 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hate stuff like this....
> 
> Nice woman asks me for quote on some work.
> Is happy with quote and sends me signed contract.
> ...



I don't suppose an email along the lines of "I don't give a fuck how little funds you've got, you either pay for the work as per contract and like it, or I'll see you in court, cunt," would work, would it? 

*wonders why I get kept away from commercial side of business*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> *29,308 VS 29,516* BiddlyBee!!!!


You logged off  and he was working away from home


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hate stuff like this....
> 
> Nice woman asks me for quote on some work.
> Is happy with quote and sends me signed contract.
> ...



Ah man, feel for ya. You could be a cunt, but you won't be, cos it dunt bode well for the future anyway.  Did you suggest maybe a trim on the costs and service provision?

In other news, I had a surprise viewing before - the guy who dint turn up the other week decided he didn't like the other place.  Fingers crossed for 3 offices and steeeeeerriiiiiiike!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

the button said:


> I don't suppose an email along the lines of "I don't give a fuck how little funds you've got, you either pay for the work as per contract and like it, or I'll see you in court, cunt," would work, would it?
> 
> *wonders why I get kept away from commercial side of business*



It would work but it would be probably the *last* time I ever do business with these people, and the bad PR would spread to all the companies they work with.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2010)

golden hour peeps


----------



## the button (Jun 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It would work but it would be probably the *last* time I ever do business with these people, and the bad PR would spread to all the companies they work with.



There's always something.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

the button said:


> There's always something.



I have a kinda rule that if people talk to me then I am nice. 
If they ignore me or try to wriggle out of things blaming me then I fuck them.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I have a kinda rule that if people talk to me then I am nice.
> If they ignore me or try to wriggle out of things blaming me then I fuck them.



great dating strategy


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> great dating strategy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Radio Womans just walked in Boss Mans office and is off to buy air fresheners tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2010)

Reet am away chaps - see ya on the morrah


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2010)

Still here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2010)

Nearly home on the sauna bus. This mornings bus was chilled nicely. This one is not. Oh well, the day is done and tomorrow brings the hump


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Early, early start for some reason. Good sleep with the fan blowing in the bedroom though  

Shitty day in the office yesterday. Gotta be a better one today, can't be worse. Boss man is away so it will be a relaxed one I think. 

Coffee time


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Wakey wakey lazy draggers!!! 

Been out watering the plants and watched Top Gear already. Now the highlights from last nights match. Hope this does not make the 3-5pm slot too sleepy!!


----------



## cesare (Jun 30, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

cesare said:


> Morning!



Hullo


----------



## cesare (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Hullo



 Did you get your bag back ok?

Stephj might be coming to curry night


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

cesare said:


> Did you get your bag back ok?
> 
> Stephj might be coming to curry night



Yeah, bag back safely with the canof cider intact 

Curry win


----------



## cesare (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, bag back safely with the canof cider intact
> 
> Curry win



Extra win that nothing was missing 

It's already getting hot in this room


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Right, shower time and then the sweaty sauna bus to undo the shower


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2010)

*yawn*

Morning  another busy day ahead, because I didn't get much done yesterday work wise!

Do we need to book for curry d'you think?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

morning all - bit of a sweaty night


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 30, 2010)

Feeling of dread :|


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Dread?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 30, 2010)

yep... No reason for it but there u go. Im on the gatwick express. want to go back to bed...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> yep... No reason for it but there u go. Im on the gatwick express. want to go back to bed...



The unexplained feeling of impending doom is not good is it? You need a good distraction technique. Perhaps think how much worse you would feel if you were an England football player?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 30, 2010)

Have done that now but it didnt help... Id be too wealthy to care. Am now approaching east croydon


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> Have done that now but it didnt help... Id be too wealthy to care. Am now approaching east croydon



East Croydon? 
Now it all makes sense 

(((ovaltina)))


----------



## the button (Jun 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> morning all - bit of a sweaty night


Show-off. 

Morning all. In early today -- loads of shit to do. So as you can see, I've got off to a flying start.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2010)

Morning

Was hoping for a drag free day, but I'm yawning already so that looks unlikely


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2010)

Working at home today - feeling much better than yesterday and I managed to sleep last night, thank fuck.

However i have noticed I am very sweary at the moment, can't seem to type anything without using the word "fuck". May be it's the heat - or should I say the fucking heat!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

the button said:


> Show-off.
> 
> Morning all. In early today -- loads of shit to do. So as you can see, I've got off to a flying start.



way too hot for that 

I drove in today - aircon ftw


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Have pants on today. 
No socks again though.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have pants on today.
> No socks again though.



I have your socks on, do you have my pants on?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have your socks on, do you have my pants on?



Yes, your honour


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2010)

Good fucking morning queeny! 

mornin all - slept brilliantly last night, but getting increasingly exciiiiiiited now!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

sojourner said:


> but getting increasingly exciiiiiiited now!



Rampant rabbit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have pants on today.
> No socks again though.



I misread that and thought you didn't have any pants on.....my day is ruined now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I misread that and thought you didn't have any pants on.....my day is ruined now



they may be crotchless pants tbf


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Rampant rabbit?



Ha! 


Erm yes, actually, now that you ask.  It was the only way to get to sleep


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they may be crotchless pants tbf


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ha!
> 
> 
> Erm yes, actually, now that you ask.  It was the only way to get to sleep



POINH


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> POINH



For private consumption only I'm afraid bajjiiii


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

sojourner said:


> For private consumption only I'm afraid bajjiiii



PM then you f***ing tease


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

it's getting hot in here


----------



## cesare (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been doing work on contracts since 7.30 this morning. Nothing on except a sarong though, which makes it bearable.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

cesare said:


> I've been doing work on contracts since 7.30 this morning. Nothing on except a sarong though, which makes it bearable.





marty21 said:


> it's getting hot in here



Steamy stuff from the drag chicks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they may be crotchless pants tbf



Good for ventilation


----------



## Ms T (Jun 30, 2010)

Morning all!  Had very long and deep sleep last night (for me), so feeling good today.  And no drag.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home today - feeling much better than yesterday and I managed to sleep last night, thank fuck.
> 
> However i have noticed I am very sweary at the moment, can't seem to type anything without using the word "fuck". May be it's the heat - or should I say the fucking heat!


Was just coming on here to see how you were feeling, glad it's better than yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Ms T said:


> very long and deep





BiddlyBee said:


> Was just coming



They just don't stop today


----------



## Ms T (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They just don't stop today


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> They just don't stop today



Are you channelling Kenneth Williams this morning?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2010)

Hungover in some shite hotel in Gatwick.

Spent my last two quid on just 20 mins of internet time


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you channelling Kenneth Williams this morning?





Just got a new (well new to me) keyboard. 
Feels like breaking in a new pair of pants, been three years with the old one.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2010)

Is it an ergonomic management keyboard?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Lenovo
Model number KU-0225


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Old Skool Sales Fails Man is in the office today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Was just coming on here to see how you were feeling, glad it's better than yesterday



Thank you  I am feeling much better, a bit tired still but my legs have stopped aching. Am going to have a lazy day and try to recoup some energy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 30, 2010)

afternoon all. what a hectic morning that was. scoffed eggs, chips, beans, tea and just finished a pepsi-max too 

glad you're feeling better queenie, and i am glad to report that i have both clean pants _and_ socks on today


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

lovely sausage and egg sarnie for lunch, got back, and a work mate gave me a spicy fish patty   hot hot!!!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 30, 2010)

I have planned a nice day trip for tomorrow (drive to Tenterden, get steam railway to Bodian Castle, visit castle, pub lunch, steam train back).  

I am now going out to buy hendo a birthday present and meet Biddly for Science Museum fun tonight.  Laters.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Yawn, the heat is tiring now. 

Over halfway through the day and the week and tomorrow the year!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, the heat is tiring now.



I think it'll be a minor miracle if I don't fall asleep at my desk this afternoon.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

I am only just eating my lunch


----------



## Crispy (Jun 30, 2010)

Could someone please call my boss, pretend to be my mother and call me away for a family emergency? thanks/


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Could someone please call my boss, pretend to be my mother and call me away for a family emergency? thanks/



Oh oh oh!!! 

I like this sort of thing. 
Does she have a deep voice, like a male smoker with a cold? 
I could be your man here.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Old Skool Sales Fails Man is in the office today



He arrived at 11:20
Did nothing and acted confused for a while 
Then left at 14:00


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2010)

Did he sell you anything?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Did he sell you anything?



Nope, he is supposed to be doing a 'side' project for us but only managed to bother me about his laptop. He can FTFO


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I have planned a nice day trip for tomorrow (drive to Tenterden, get steam railway to Bodian Castle, visit castle, pub lunch, steam train back).
> 
> I am now going out to buy hendo a birthday present and meet Biddly for Science Museum fun tonight.  Laters.



I think I've been to that castle, I think they have those mahoosive muscovy ducks there, they are the size of GEESE, BIG GEESE


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Could someone please call my boss, pretend to be my mother and call me away for a family emergency? thanks/



I can do a fine impersonation of my dad, does your mum have an deep Irish accent, and shout a lot when she speaks?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2010)

Fuckin ELL

Just nipped the charidee shop again for a cane for me mate, and asked if they had any gents suit jackets in the back that they hadn't put out yet.  They did - get this, I just bought a tux, fucking lovely it is, and when I tried it on when I got back I noticed the label.  It's only Yves Saint Laurent - for £1.99 - RESULT 

I can't believe I'm gonna go get battered in a field wearing a Yves Saint Laurent tux jacket


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

I assume you will be donating to said charity?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2010)

Get you soj! 

Long queue in post office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I watched "A Touch of Frost" while doing some cross-stitch...which I then had to unpick 'cos I'd placed it wrong 

I hate unpicking, it's really fiddly and makes me bum ache!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2010)

Are you unpicking it with your bum?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Are you unpicking it with your bum?



Now that would be a skill  

Though to be honest the pigs ear I am making of this cross stitch at the moment I might as well be using my arse


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I assume you will be donating to said charity?


Now that you mention it, yeh - I bunged £2 in the box  



BiddlyBee said:


> Get you soj!



I know!  Haha! Fucking quality - probably the most expensive (originally anyway) item I have EVER owned


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Get you soj!
> 
> Long queue in post office



I hate queuing at Post Offices, they always seem full of mentalists 

not you obvs


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I hate queuing at Post Offices, they always seem full of mentalists



Pantless freaks tapping away at foursquare like demented woodpeckers?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pantless freaks tapping away at foursquare like demented woodpeckers?



them too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 30, 2010)

right, am preparing for departation, conference out of work tomorrow, so hopefully some early slopage may be in the offing.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, am preparing for departation, conference out of work tomorrow, so hopefully some early slopage may be in the offing.



slopage? 

I'd prefer to wait as long as possible for slopage, in fact I think I'd prefer not to wait at all, and not have any slopage, it don't sound nice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> slopage?
> 
> I'd prefer to wait as long as possible for slopage, in fact I think I'd prefer not to wait at all, and not have any slopage, it don't sound nice


maybe i spelt it wrong.

_to slope, v, to slip away from work, conference, training, without being noticed, before the official end-of-the-day_

hence slopage? would slopeage work better?!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> maybe i spelt it wrong.
> 
> _to slope, v, to slip away from work, conference, training, without being noticed, before the official end-of-the-day_
> 
> hence slopage? would slopeage work better?!



slopeage sounds better


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 30, 2010)

marty21 said:


> slopeage sounds better


coolio daddio, _slopeage_ it will be from here-on-in.

now, tomorrow, i can undertake my slopeage, confident in my ability to avoid undue distress to those of a sensitive nature, ladies, actors, poets


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2010)

Either all the clocks in the office are broken or this afternoon is going very slowly


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2010)

Half an hour or so to go


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Nearly 5pm people, we can make it if we all stick together.


----------



## Lea (Jun 30, 2010)

Just had my half yearly appraisal with my boss and he gave me the highest rating. All very nice but I don't think that I'll get a big fat payrise to go with the exceptional rating.


----------



## cesare (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am only just eating my lunch



I haven't had mine yet  I just nipped out to buy some ham, so I might just have an early tea of ham salad instead.


I've been working on this employment agency stuff all day  It's a good client though, so that's OK.

Glad you're feeling better QoGGy. Ms T sounds like you're gonna have a lovely day out. And wooo to flash tux


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Lea said:


> Just had my half yearly appraisal with my boss and he gave me the highest rating. All very nice but I don't think that I'll get a big fat payrise to go with the exceptional rating.



Seems a bit harsh 

Have they ruled it out or is it just likely?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Everyone just left


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2010)

Home time, finally


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Everyone just left


including you?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2010)

Not yet


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn it!
I wish I was on my way home rather than to an appointment.
My back hasn't been this bad in years.
I'm walking like I'm 8 months pregnant and have pooed myself and it hurts so much that I'm panting after a few steps!

I am making a  face!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2010)

ouch! I hope the appointment is to sort your back out?


----------



## cesare (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh dear kitty  That doesn't sound good.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ouch! I hope the appointment is to sort your back out?



No


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm well pissed off at that hotel.

The internet cut out with 8 minutes left and they refused to give me a refund!

Cunts


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2010)

Did you nick some stuff from the room as compensation?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2010)

there was nothing worth nicking.

i couldn't even lock my door from the inside it was that shit


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2010)

and there was me thinking the Travelodge I stayed in at the weekend was a bit shit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 30, 2010)

late nite drag?!

v.impressive


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2010)

Dedication 

Was thinking about heading to bed, but seem to have started watching Goodfellas instead


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Friday-Fookin-Eve!!! 

Up early for the drag again. Gonna try and get going earlier today, there is much to do in the office today. Lunches already made, shipping forecast and coffee one on the go.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Get up you slovenly lot. 
You are everything the recession represents right now!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

today is my Friday! 



sorry bee


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

C*nt off c*nty bollocks


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Shorts - check
T-shirt - check 
Shades - check
Sandals - check

Rainclouds overhead - check


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning cunty marty 

Shorts and sandals to work badgers? 

I need more sleep!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> C*nt off c*nty bollocks





BiddlyBee said:


> Morning cunty marty
> 
> Shorts and sandals to work badgers?
> 
> I need more sleep!



I *heart* both of you very much x


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Morning cunty marty
> 
> Shorts and sandals to work badgers?
> 
> I need more sleep!



Commute uniform innit. Have a change at office if needed. In fact have two different changes at office.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

the boss doesn't know I'm off yet   booked the leave with the deputy manager when the boss was off on his holiday 

he won't be happy, as he'll have to deal with the punters tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

In office by 07:45 this morning, earliest for a while. 
Now if I can just get my shitty computer to work it will all be good


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

I can't find my desk


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I can't find my desk



Get yourself signed off with stress (or blindness) quickly!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Get yourself signed off with stress (or blindness) quickly!!!






There's so little room some bright spark even put files underneath my keyboard and phone.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There's so little room some bright spark even put *files* underneath my keyboard and phone.



Is that to cut through the bars and escape this rat race prison?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

__~ time


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is that to cut through the bars and escape this rat race prison?



I see what you did there


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

I are going to spend the morning dragging at the hospitaal


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I *heart* both of you very much x


I have Monday off... shhhhh


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

oh and LOL @ 'cunty marty'


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

good morning. i plan to spend the morning pottering in the garden, deciding what to cook for tea as i've friends coming over, drinking coffee and then i may go shopping. so yeh, it ain't so bad today


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

ps pinch, punch, etc


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I are going to spend the morning dragging at the hospitaal


tis a good thing?



dolly's gal said:


> ps pinch, punch, etc


slap kick


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

fuck fuck fuck.

yesterday i posted a prank letter to the lass next to me. she's in a foul mood this morning and not likely to see the funny side when the letter arrives


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fuck fuck fuck.
> 
> yesterday i posted a prank letter to the lass next to me. she's in a foul mood this morning and not likely to see the funny side when the letter arrives



LOLs written warning


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fuck fuck fuck.
> 
> yesterday i posted a prank letter to the lass next to me. she's in a foul mood this morning and not likely to see the funny side when the letter arrives



This will go well.. 

She may not like it, you may suffer, but we will all be waiting for updates


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> tis a good thing?



fuck knows! they just better not give me blood tests. I fuckin hate em.

AND my iPhone should come today if O2 aren't lying this time.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> LOLs written warning





The only solution is to mug the postman isn't it?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> The only solution is to mug the postman isn't it?



pretty much, or speak to whoever sorts the post.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> pretty much, or speak to whoever sorts the post.



True say.

Although part of me thinks I should leave it just to see what happens.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

you could just leave it, it can go one of two ways, it'll either cheer her up with lols or you'll get a bollocking.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> you could just leave it, it can go one of two ways, it'll either cheer her up with lols or you'll get a bollocking.



you're right. i'll leave it for an hour and make my decision.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> fAND my iPhone should come today if O2 aren't lying this time.


4?



drcarnage said:


> you're right. i'll leave it for an hour and make my decision.



Can you give us the jist of the letter?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning all!!  OOOOOO one more sleep!!!  fuck me I'm well over-excited now

*high fives marty*  It's my Friday too!!!

all for one cunt, one cunt for all.  hmmm...dunt sound right that


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fuck fuck fuck.
> 
> yesterday i posted a prank letter to the lass next to me. she's in a foul mood this morning and not likely to see the funny side when the letter arrives



lols, gonna be a good day - we need reports


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning all!!  OOOOOO one more sleep!!!  fuck me I'm well over-excited now
> 
> *high fives marty*  It's my Friday too!!!
> 
> all for one cunt, one cunt for all.  hmmm...dunt sound right that



*high five* back


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you give us the jist of the letter?



It's a ransom note for a paperclip I stole from her last week.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> lols, gonna be a good day - we need reports



the post usually arrives around 11. will report in then


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's a ransom note for a paperclip I stole from her last week.






I was hoping that it was something like 

"I am  writing to you about your work performance, you can be a miserable old cow and a right pain in the arse to everyone else at the office, shape up or ship out you sad cunt. Have a nice day and enjoy your weekend xx "


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> all for one cunt, one cunt for all.  hmmm...dunt sound right that



hmmm, lay off them happy pills eh soj?!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's a ransom note for a paperclip I stole from her last week.



ah. i love a bit of office flirtage. is she fit?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's a ransom note for a paperclip I stole from her last week.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I was hoping that it was something like
> 
> "I am  writing to you about your work performance, you can be a miserable old cow and a right pain in the arse to everyone else at the office, shape up or ship out you sad cunt. Have a nice day and enjoy your weekend xx "





I quite enjoy being alive thank you very much


----------



## Lea (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning everyone! 

New branding in our office. As of today we are now called _Everything Everywhere. _


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

Lea said:


> New branding in our office. As of today we are now called _Everything Everywhere. _



like god, your company is omnipresent. this must be pretty awesome for all you employees


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lea said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> New branding in our office. As of today we are now called _Everything Everywhere. _



are you in my head ?   get out GET OUT!


----------



## the button (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning all. Bit of a summit meeting at 9.45, so will report back on whether I still have a job later.


----------



## Lea (Jul 1, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> like god, your company is omnipresent. this must be pretty awesome for all you employees



It doesn't change much for me as I am still part of the group function and not the UK branch. So I am still working for the parent company.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

Lea said:


> It doesn't change much for me as I am still part of the group function and not the UK branch. So I am still working for the parent company.



hmm. god should be taking notes on all this - it might do something for modern-day christianity - everyone loves a rebrand, after-all


----------



## Lea (Jul 1, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> hmm. god should be taking notes on all this - it might do something for modern-day christianity - everyone loves a rebrand, after-all



The facilities team must have been working hard overnight. They had to change all the logos overnight in the office. They also distributed little goody bags with sweets, notepad and post-its, pens with the new logo.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> ah. i love a bit of office flirtage. is she fit?



i wouldn't call it flirtage - boredom more like. she's attractive, but not my type.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

Lea said:


> The facilities team must have been working hard overnight. They had to change all the logos overnight in the office. They also distributed little goody bags with sweets, notepad and post-its, pens with the new logo.



sweets eh? that will surely make the millions they paid some agency to come up with said new name, logo and strapline totally worth it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Just had one of those calls come in. 
Bloke chatting away at me for a while and me half listening. 
Then he reveals he is a potentially *MASSIVE* client and I now have workworkwork to do.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

the button said:


> Morning all. Bit of a summit meeting at 9.45, so will report back on whether I still have a job later.



Eeek?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Then he reveals he is a potentially *MASSIVE* client and I now have workworkwork to do.


Good news?



the button said:


> Morning all. Bit of a summit meeting at 9.45, so will report back on whether I still have a job later.


Not so good news.

I think we're due a team meeting today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2010)

Sneeze-atastic today!! The hay fever has struck.

However am currently looking lasiviously at a chap from the office next door - chatting to my colleague - who seems to have transformed from a six stone weakling to a buff sex god  And he was wearing a vest top


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2010)

the button said:


> Morning all. Bit of a summit meeting at 9.45, so will report back on whether I still have a job later.



Happy days eh 

Morning all!

I'm having my fire extinguishers serviced this morning. No, that's not a euphonium.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Good news?



Seems so.... 

One of those dream customers that my service is custom made for


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

The post has arrived...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> The post has arrived...


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Seems so....
> 
> One of those dream customers that my service is custom made for



Good news


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 1, 2010)

Back at work today 

So far I've made 2 cups of tea and went out to get a flapjack. Oh, and rebooted my puter twice. Still only 10.30


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


>



Epic lulz! 

I put a smile on her face and escaped a bollocking


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Epic lulz!
> 
> I put a smile on her face and escaped a bollocking



A mighty victory sir!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> A mighty victory sir!





Now I need to go a bit further.

Cut a bit from the paperclip and send it to her? Photo of me in balaclava threatening paperclip with knife? Or is that going too far?


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Now I need to go a bit further.
> 
> Cut a bit from the paperclip and send it to her? Photo of me in balaclava threatening paperclip with knife? Or is that going too far?



Do it!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

cesare said:


> Do it!





If I do I'll make sure I post pictures up here.


----------



## the button (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Eeek?



Nah, not really. Nothing I wasn't aware of anyway.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> hmmm, lay off them happy pills eh soj?!



Sorry what?  lay OFF? no fucking chance doll - festie madness starts tomorrow woohoo!! 



the button said:


> Morning all. Bit of a summit meeting at 9.45, so will report back on whether I still have a job later.


Blimey.  Good luck button



cesare said:


> No, that's not a euphonium.





stephj said:


> Back at work today


Aww poor steph.

Did I mention that I'm off from tonight, and not back in til next Thursday?  And that I'm going to be off my fucking tits for probably the entire time?

No?

I must tell you that then


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Now I need to go a bit further.
> 
> Cut a bit from the paperclip and send it to her? Photo of me in balaclava threatening paperclip with knife? Or is that going too far?



Knife is too far

Spoon would be funnier


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 1, 2010)

Soj


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Knife is too far
> 
> Spoon would be funnier



I like it.


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> If I do I'll make sure I post pictures up here.



Do it Do it Do it Do it Do it Do it Do it Do it Do it Do it Do it Do it Do it Do it Do it


​
I'm envious Soj, the weather looks perfect!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Sorry what?  lay OFF? no fucking chance doll - festie madness starts tomorrow woohoo!!
> 
> 
> Blimey.  Good luck button
> ...



you absolute cunt xx


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Busy, busy, busy today but oddly all in a good way  

What to have for lunch then?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you absolute cunt xx



backatcha sweetie darling  xxxx mwah mwah


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> backatcha sweetie darling  xxxx mwah mwah



There had better be good pics


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Did I mention that I'm off from tonight, and not back in til next Thursday?  And that I'm going to be off my fucking tits for probably the entire time?



remember, just say no


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> remember, just say no


and then point at Crispy and say "but give that fella everything you've got"


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Old mate just called me   

I really should set up facebook, then I would know people are alive at least?


----------



## zenie (Jul 1, 2010)

badgers post the sunglasses pic


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

zenie said:


> badgers post the sunglasses pic



Have already done the foot scrapings pic, now you want the glasses too?

Have a cute bird I snapped in the park earlier to post up as well.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

back from hospital, things are good, they dunno if my relapse is a proper relapse tho, he said it doesn't sound like it, so I don't need to inject myself with interferon. Hospital is getting an MS nurse as well which means I won't have to travel into central london to see one.

My iphone has arrived as well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> back from hospital, things are good, they dunno if my relapse is a proper relapse tho, he said it doesn't sound like it, so I don't need to inject myself with interferon. Hospital is getting an MS nurse as well which means I won't have to travel into central london to see one.
> 
> My iphone has arrived as well



Sounds good and glad you're not relapsing  I see my MS Nurse next week I think.


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> back from hospital, things are good, they dunno if my relapse is a proper relapse tho, he said it doesn't sound like it, so I don't need to inject myself with interferon. Hospital is getting an MS nurse as well which means I won't have to travel into central london to see one.
> 
> My iphone has arrived as well



Ooo good news! 

My ankles keep swelling up in this heat, which is not a good look


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sounds good and glad you're not relapsing  I see my MS Nurse next week I think.



I totally don't believe I am not relapsing LOL  I think it's just cus it's only sensory


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> My iphone has arrived as well



Just in time for the Apple product recall yeah?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> back from hospital, things are good, they dunno if my relapse is a proper relapse tho, he said it doesn't sound like it, so I don't need to inject myself with interferon. Hospital is getting an MS nurse as well which means I won't have to travel into central london to see one.
> 
> My iphone has arrived as well



this is all ver good news


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2010)

My brother's got an iPhone now as well. Ed was talking about android phones in another thread ... I'm sure I'm due an upgrade from vodafone now. Might go and have a look to see what I can get.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> this is all *ver* good news



The German spy has let her cover slip


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

cesare said:


> My brother's got an iPhone now as well. Ed was talking about android phones in another thread ... I'm sure I'm due an upgrade from vodafone now. Might go and have a look to see what I can get.



HTC desire is it, I want one of those, I have a HTC magic from vodafone atm, it's alright, but battery power is pants 

I have to wait about a year for my next upgrade, should be able to get an IPhone then, and all the troubles with them will be over by then


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just in time for the Apple product recall yeah?



I know


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The German spy has let her cover slip



damn it, all those state secrets I discussed with her as well


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

cesare said:


> My brother's got an iPhone now as well. Ed was talking about android phones in another thread ... I'm sure I'm due an upgrade from vodafone now. Might go and have a look to see what I can get.



filter got an android when he lost/fucked/cant remember his iphone, he said it was shit, theres a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Excellent.... 

Boss Man took a call from a Turkish chap today who had some questions. 
Boss Man said he needed to transfer to our operations lady.
Turkish Man said he preferred not to speak to women. 
Boss Man said that is why he is not in the European Union and hung up


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent....
> 
> Boss Man took a call from a Turkish chap today who had some questions.
> Boss Man said he needed to transfer to our operations lady.
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Cheep cheep


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The German spy has let her cover slip



if this wasn't the internet my cover would have been blown years ago by the hitler tash


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> if this wasn't the internet my cover would have been blown years ago by the hitler tash



that is some honey trap


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Why is nobody mentioning the bird?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

the bird has evil eyes. that's why.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> the bird has evil eyes. that's why.



You have a cold heart treacle


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You have a cold heart treacle



ahh well, at least it doesn't get stamped on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> should be able to get an IPhone then, and all the troubles with them will be over by then


There'll be a new one out by then


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> remember, just say no



N


N


N


Nnnn


NNnnnn

Sorry babe - it's just not happening 



Crispy said:


> and then point at Crispy and say "but give that fella everything you've got"



Heh


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> ahh well, at least it doesn't get stamped on.



 

I like birds, even ones with evil eyes. 
He was very tame, took that pic with the iPhone camera so no zoom. 
Managed to get to about a foot away


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Why is nobody mentioning the bird?


Ma-ma-ma ooom-mow-mow ma-ma oom-mow-ma-mow


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I like birds, even ones with evil eyes.
> He was very tame, took that pic with the iPhone camera so no zoom.
> Managed to get to about a foot away



I like owls because of O RLY


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Ma-ma-ma ooom-mow-mow ma-ma oom-mow-ma-mow



 x 100

Cheers for making me lol at my office desk as a colleague was discussing her ongoing cancer treatment.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

ahahahahahaa!!! I just video called my mam


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> HTC desire is it, I want one of those, I have a HTC magic from vodafone atm, it's alright, but battery power is pants
> 
> I have to wait about a year for my next upgrade, should be able to get an IPhone then, and all the troubles with them will be over by then



Battery powers pants on all them tablet type phones? Can get iPhone4 now from voda (when they're back in stock) but to get it free I'd have to move to a contract of £60 pm for 24 months. I'm not paying £60 pm. 

Hmmm don't know what to do tbh. It's not urgent though, ma E71 works fine.



tribal_princess said:


> filter got an android when he lost/fucked/cant remember his iphone, he said it was shit, theres a lot of catching up to do.



Yeah, difficult to know which one's best if you don't want to pay for iPhone.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

Phew... lunch finally - busy morning!

Good news Teeps!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

oh and stephj... call soj a cunt


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2010)

cesare said:


> Yeah, difficult to know which one's best if you don't want to pay for iPhone.



I bet you wouldn't know what to do with it anyways  it took you how long to work out your present phone  it doesn't even come with a manual


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

zenie said:


> badgers post the sunglasses pic


Describe it to us


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oh and stephj... call soj a cunt



Oh yeah, it's the custom..

Soj u cunt!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

stephj said:


> Oh yeah, it's the custom..
> 
> Soj u cunt!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> oh and stephj... call soj a cunt



Oi!

fuckin shut it you! 


la la la

3 hours to go 

*puts on cunt crown*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oi!
> 
> fuckin shut it you!
> 
> ...



I'm wearing the cunt crown as well tbf


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm wearing the cunt crown as well tbf



King and Queen Cunt, of Cuntryville 

Shall we hold a ball?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

stephj said:


> Oh yeah, it's the custom..
> 
> Soj u cunt!



*basks in cuntdom*

*whilst holding ball*


----------



## zenie (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have already done the foot scrapings pic, now you want the glasses too?
> 
> Have a cute bird I snapped in the park earlier to post up as well.


 
Thankfully I missed that one 

Cute brd is cute, sunglasses are cool. 



BiddlyBee said:


> Describe it to us


 
Badgers with my heart shades on....that I thought and lost at the picnic and went and bought some more.

I hope they fit KittyP as I don't need two pairs the same.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

so how does one light a bbq then? the alchie may have been a complete tossbag moron, but he was quite good at lighting fire. i have friends coming for seven. top bbq-lighting tips would be most welcome 

p.s. soj, you're a cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> King and Queen Cunt, of Cuntryville
> 
> Shall we hold a ball?



*dances like a cunt *


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> *dances like a cunt *



no change there then


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> no change there then



comes naturally


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> so how does one light a bbq then? the alchie may have been a complete tossbag moron, but he was quite good at lighting fire. i have friends coming for seven. top bbq-lighting tips would be most welcome
> 
> p.s. soj, you're a cunt


get a couple of those bags of coal where you light the bag, works for me 

only just read your thread hon - bbq is a good idea. Halloumi for the veggies


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

fucking cunting arse 

December isn't that far away is it? How do some people get into the jobs they're in? How?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> fucking cunting arse
> 
> December isn't that far away is it? How do some people get into the jobs they're in? How?



Universal mystery luv


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

Smarmy blagsmenshp isn't it? Got to be!

Trying to get them to lift a finger to do some work is like getting blood out of a stone


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

54p


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

dolly's gal said:


> p.s. soj, you're a cunt



I know, but a fabulous cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I know, but a fabulous cunt



top of the premier cunt league


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I know, but a fabulous cunt



Tight and neatly trimmed


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> top of the premier cunt league


Indeedy


Badgers said:


> Tight and neatly trimmed



Not-quite-indeedy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

15:00-16:00 window is looking bleak


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2010)

Bored and knackered now and my legs are starting to hurt again. I was really hoping to do a bit of walking tonight as well 

Perhaps I shall amuse myself with a yoghurt...w00t


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 15:00-16:00 window is looking bleak



Fuck it I'm going the tesco and buying car sweeties and a cooler bag


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

very bleak


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

I want beer now and stuff


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

I want quesadillas


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I bet you wouldn't know what to do with it anyways  it took you how long to work out your present phone  it doesn't even come with a manual



Yeah, I can't be arsed with manuals so it takes me ages working it out for myself. But a phone that doesn't need a manual ... that'd be


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

I want burritos


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

cesare said:


> Yeah, I can't be arsed with manuals so it takes me ages working it out for myself. But a phone that doesn't need a manual ... that'd be



I never bother with manuals - trial and error !


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

I just want it to be Friday


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> only just read your thread hon - bbq is a good idea. Halloumi for the veggies



good call on the halloumi front


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I never bother with manuals - trial and error !



Thassit! Or get my brother to do it for me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh ffs - a few weeks ago I spent days sorting out the filing cabinets, throwing away bags of paper which we didn't need, but making sure I kept important documents, in order to make them useable again.

Yesterday (on my day at home) one of the director's came down to look for an obscure piece or correspondence, which even he admitted we probably wouldn't have kept, the boss couldn't find it and started mythering about how she couldn't find a few things recently which she had looked for and wondered if they hade been "thrown away"!!

I wish I'd never bothered


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag yeah?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2010)

aye - drag

but this cunty dragster is about to leave the office and go drinking near Victoria


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

So, should I go to Tesco or Morrissons tonight? 

Morrisons is on the way home, Tesco is closer to home, but I never know how to get there on my bike


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

We are all here in body but not in mind. 
I think the 5am wake up has done for me today. 
Tomorrow is Freeday though and we will dance like flaming queens.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> So, should I go to Tesco or Morrissons tonight?
> 
> Morrisons is on the way home, Tesco is closer to home, but I never know how to get there on my bike



You should got to "Morrrrreee reasons, more reasons, more reasons....more reasons to shop at Morrisons"

God that advert was annoyingly addictive!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> aye - drag
> 
> but this cunty dragster is about to leave the office and go drinking near Victoria


Have a cunty long weekend 



QueenOfGoths said:


> You should got to "Morrrrreee reasons, more reasons, more reasons....more reasons to shop at Morrisons"
> 
> God that advert was annoyingly addictive!


I've never seen it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> So, should I go to Tesco or Morrissons tonight?
> 
> Morrisons is on the way home, Tesco is closer to home, but I never know how to get there on my bike



Tesco
http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/708951/discovery-tortilla-wraps-31p-fajita


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8721942.stm


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tesco
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/708951/discovery-tortilla-wraps-31p-fajita


Not on my list... I can't go off list otherwise my bike will topple over


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh ffs - a few weeks ago I spent days sorting out the filing cabinets, throwing away bags of paper which we didn't need, but making sure I kept important documents, in order to make them useable again.
> 
> Yesterday (on my day at home) one of the director's came down to look for an obscure piece or correspondence, which even he admitted we probably wouldn't have kept, the boss couldn't find it and started mythering about how she couldn't find a few things recently which she had looked for and wondered if they hade been "thrown away"!!
> 
> I wish I'd never bothered


Our filing cabinets need gutting too, but I'm not volunteering for that reason.  I found a leaflet that must have been printed in the 1980s the other week


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

not allowed to sign Fulham players


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> So, should I go to Tesco or Morrissons tonight?



Morrisons do good jumbo sausage rolls in their bakery section and the beer is usually on special offer


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morrisons do good jumbo sausage rolls in their bakery section and the beer is usually on special offer


 these are not on my list either... but good to know.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> not allowed to sign Fulham players


No loss


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not on my list... I can't go off list otherwise my bike will topple over



Fajita


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

Not tonight love, I'm washing me hair


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

Nearly time to go cuntsters

Keep the drag warm for me, I'll be back next week sometime, slightly thinner, slightly more deranged, and hopefully in one piece 

byeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

Next week _some time_??!!!

Just gonna roll in when you fancy? Cunt!

Have a fantastic time... and we want a pic of you in your posh suit


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2010)

just found an old copy of the office Rules:


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2010)

Hope you have a great time Soj!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Fucked office off at 5 as nothing left in brain. Not a bad day work wise, tired though. Need more hours of sleeps tonight after voting and garden tending. 

Have funny SojjyMcSoj


----------



## the button (Jul 1, 2010)

Really don't know why I'm still sitting here lol. Might go shortly.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

Voting?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2010)

tulse hilll by-election


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Voting?



Tulse Hill thingy.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Labour computer 'fault' to blame


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2010)

Ah, because that fella resigned?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Fuckin ELL
> 
> Just nipped the charidee shop again for a cane for me mate, and asked if they had any gents suit jackets in the back that they hadn't put out yet.  They did - get this, I just bought a tux, fucking lovely it is, and when I tried it on when I got back I noticed the label.  It's only Yves Saint Laurent - for £1.99 - RESULT
> 
> I can't believe I'm gonna go get battered in a field wearing a Yves Saint Laurent tux jacket



Oh. My.  God.  I am practically green with envy.  Why does this never happen to me?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 1, 2010)

Day off the drag was .

Steam train, castle, fantastic lunch.  Triple win with amazing weather to boot.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Day off the drag was .
> 
> Steam train, castle, fantastic lunch.  Triple win with amazing weather to boot.



Very nice Ms T, sounds like a dream day off to me. Not sure how to improve on that lot myself. Did you manage a small glass on the train?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Very nice Ms T, sounds like a dream day off to me. Not sure how to improve on that lot myself. Did you manage a small glass on the train?



No, but we had a bottle of wine in the restaurant.  And the owner gave us a lift back to the castle/station, which was very  (it wasn't that far, about half an hour's walk, but the road was reasonably busy and they drive FAST in the countryside).  

I really recommend this place, btw.  

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandst...yner-the-curlew-east-sussex-restaurant-review


----------



## kittyP (Jul 1, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Day off the drag was .
> 
> Steam train, castle, fantastic lunch.  Triple win with amazing weather to boot.



I have steam train jelousy!
When I saw the poster at Waterloo for The Railway Children, Steam Train and Yorkshire, I was very upset when I realised you couldn't get the said train all the way to Yorkshire!!!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 1, 2010)

kittyP said:


> I have steam train jelousy!
> When I saw the poster at Waterloo for The Railway Children, Steam Train and Yorkshire, I was very upset when I realised you couldn't get the said train all the way to Yorkshire!!!



Given the speed we went at today, it would take a very long time to get to Yorkshire!


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2010)

That sounds like a lovely day out Ms T. I haven't been to Bodiam for years. Aw, I want a day out now.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 1, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Given the speed we went at today, it would take a very long time to get to Yorkshire!



Well yes. But I want a sleeper train most of all.
I'm not worried about how long it takes


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Freeday is made of win day. Nice sun for today and tomorrow. Can't wait to switch off the alarm tonight and sleep like a sloth.

Up later than normal today. Feeling a bit bleary at the moment but the Friday feeling will carry me through the morning.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Shower time.
Let's get this last day out of the way!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Day off the drag was .
> 
> Steam train, castle, fantastic lunch.  Triple win with amazing weather to boot.


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Still in me pants... better get dressed eh?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Morning peeps! 

Not jealous of Sojjy one bit today. I hope she is have a lovely (cunt) of a time 

On the sauna bus and gonna be on time for work. Just wanted to blow it out and go to the park though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Still in me pants... better get dressed eh?



PICS PICS FFS PICS


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

Morning all

Pointless phone call #1 received already.  Basically the boss leaving me a spurious message to let me know he was starting work earlier than me


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy Friday was setback slightly due to some unspeakable cad leaving chewing gum on the bus seat. 
Said chewing gum is now on the back of my shorts and on my office chair. 
Hanging is too good for them clearly.


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

You need an ice cube badgers. I hate people that do that with chewing gum.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> You need an ice cube badgers. I hate people that do that with chewing gum.



Yup, don't really have the ice or freezer option here sadly.


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yup, don't really have the ice or freezer option here sadly.


If you went out and got an early BK or MaccieD they'd probably give you some extra ice to use


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

If BK delivered my day would be done!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

morning all, I'm up early because I had to take delivery of some crickets and a moon glo bulb

I'm full of shit to do today, I gotta post me mate a tenner, post the car insurance documents, hoover, do some other shit, then I might go out this evening to have drinks in central london


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> morning all, I'm up early because I had to take delivery of some crickets and a moon glo bulb
> 
> I'm full of shit to do today, I gotta post me mate a tenner, post the car insurance documents, hoover, do some other shit, then I might go out this evening to have drinks in central london



busy busy

what's a moon glo bulb?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

WHY IS IT TOO FUCKING HOT I AM GOING MAD MAAAADDDD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Who's eating the crickets? 

and Badgers, no... my pants are not for this thread


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> busy busy
> 
> what's a moon glo bulb?



cus gecko is nocturnal she doesn't need a uv light/heat source, I've only fucking ordered the wrong cunting bulb it's a fucking screw in, why the fuck does no one sell push and turn bulbs anymore, this is fucking ridiculous, that stupid cunting bulb law is to blame for this, now I'm gonna hvae to buy a fucking light fitting

do you reckon it'll be alright held in with some tape?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

gecko? what type? can I see pics?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> gecko? what type? can I see pics?



I'll go and take some, hang on, that's if she hasn't fucked off back into her log cus she's eaten too much


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> cus gecko is nocturnal she doesn't need a uv light/heat source, I've only fucking ordered the wrong cunting bulb it's a fucking screw in, why the fuck does no one sell push and turn bulbs anymore, this is fucking ridiculous, that stupid cunting bulb law is to blame for this, now I'm gonna hvae to buy a fucking light fitting
> 
> do you reckon it'll be alright held in with some tape?



Bulbs are the fekkin bane of my life. I swear that's what does in my leccy bill. Not got a clue about taping them in ... I'm useless when it comes to bulbs.

My main light bulb went in the office last week and me and button spent fuckin *hours* trying to find out what kind it was on the internet ... weird looking thing. Then my brother popped round a couple of days ago and said he had loads spare at home and look it's the same as in that other lamp you've moved in here in the meantime 


Bulbs


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Fucking hell.. 
Not even 10am and the talk has turned to lizards


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm up early because I had to take delivery of some crickets



Prefer locusts or morioworms for my beardie, crickets are noisy cunts


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

gecko, she's looking a bit skinny, but fear not I have got a MASSIVE box of about a million crickets


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

Thought it'd be a great idea to roast a load of veg early before it gets too hot for the oven. But it's already too hot for the oven and now it's double hot


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> gecko, she's looking a bit skinny, but fear not I have got a MASSIVE box of about a million crickets



Yo gecko


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> Thought it'd be a great idea to roast a load of veg early before it gets too hot for the oven. But it's already too hot for the oven and now it's double hot



that's why I haven't had a roast for weeks


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> that's why I haven't had a roast for weeks



I want a roast  Town Of Ramsgate up the road does the best roast, an it's got a beer garden  Sunday ... *plots*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

I want Mexican


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> I want a roast  Town Of Ramsgate up the road does the best roast, an it's got a beer garden  Sunday ... *plots*



ooooh shall we go for roast?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

aw, gorgeous little leopard gecko 

Does her tail shiver before she lunges at a cricket?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

She looks delicious


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Does her tail shiver before she lunges at a cricket?



yeah


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> ooooh shall we go for roast?



Sunday? Yeah!!!! It's an ace pub. The roasts are lush and not too expensive and the beer garden's the best around here. We should do it!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> Sunday? Yeah!!!! It's an ace pub. The roasts are lush and not too expensive and the beer garden's the best around here. We should do it!



I gotta sort out picking up an air con unit on sunday, so I'll let you know, do they have stupid cut off times for roast?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Hungry now....


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I gotta sort out picking up an air con unit on sunday, so I'll let you know, do they have stupid cut off times for roast?



I can ring them and find out. But we've turned up quite late a few times and still had roast so probably OK. Might be able to book a table outside under canopy (so not too hot) ... I'll check it out later.

These tomatoes, onions, peppers and garlic look lush mmmmm. Oven off now, thank fuck.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

lol at your tag line Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> lol at your tag line Badgers



Yeah, I needed a change and not quite settled on one yet. 

Oh, are we nearly at 30k?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

nearly.


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

You're both closing in on 30K


and I'm getting closer to 40K


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

I need to put on a spurt


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll slow down if I near the end


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

We will soon have the respect we deserve!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> I can ring them and find out. But we've turned up quite late a few times and still had roast so probably OK. Might be able to book a table outside under canopy (so not too hot) ... I'll check it out later.
> 
> These tomatoes, onions, peppers and garlic look lush mmmmm. Oven off now, thank fuck.



I'll sort out what time we are getting the air con later and let you know


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

Where the fuck is stella, I've had an amazing idea she will love


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We will soon have the respect we deserve!!!


for wasting our lives on the internet.. woohoo


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I'll sort out what time we are getting the air con later and let you know



Sounds good 

Roast


----------



## Ms T (Jul 2, 2010)

Morning all.  Today is my only day of work until next Thursday.  And I don't start until 1.30pm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Ms T I think you may be the cuntiest of us all at the moment


----------



## Ms T (Jul 2, 2010)

I found a bird's nest in the garden this morning.  It was the little wicker nesting box that was up in one our trees, which I thought was out of reach of the cats.   A prickly tree as well.  I think the birds had already left, although I also suspect that may have also been the source of the recent bird massacre round these parts.    The nest was lovely - lots of soft moss.  Fucking cats.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ms T I think you may be the cuntiest of us all at the moment





Days off in lieu are good.  Being called in on days off, less so.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I found a bird's nest in the garden this morning.



Soup


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like teeps got reported


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Days off in lieu are good.  Being called in on days off, less so.


That's true... and you do work enough hours tbf, but still how many days off? 



cesare said:


> Looks like teeps got reported


for what?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi y'all 

Am enjoying some _strong_ coffee. Boss not in so we are hoping to play today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's true... and you do work enough hours tbf, but still how many days off?
> 
> for what?



Being too posh


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> for what?



She called FR some names  Thread got locked by Ed suddenly turning up out of the blue, and giving teeps a smacked wrist lol.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay people, stop what you are doing for today is Friday Kebab lunch day!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

ooooh apparently I'm way over the mark for saying someone will probably give me aids.  lol 

and threatened with a ban LOL


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

*Kebabs*
All kebabs are served with 2 pitta breads & a separate container of sauce & salad

Donner Kebab £4.80
Fine cuts of lamb served along with salad & sauce

Shish Kebab £5.80 
Cubes of filleted lamb prepared with spices

Kofte Kebab £5.80 
Minced lamb skewered & prepared with spices

Chicken Kebab £5.80
Cubes of filleted chicken skewered with spices

Mixed Kebab £7.00
Donner, shish & kofte kebab

Special Mixed Kebab £8.20
Donner, shish, kofte & chicken salad

Wrap N Roll Donner £3.00
Served with chilli sauce & salad

Wrap N Roll Chicken £3.00
Served with salad & mayo

Chicken Kebab Wrap £4.00
Served with chilli sauce & salad


----------



## Ms T (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Okay people, stop what you are doing for today is Friday Kebab lunch day!!!



What, already?  I'm only just having breakfast.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> She called FR some names  Thread got locked by Ed suddenly turning up out of the blue, and giving teeps a smacked wrist lol.



it's hilarious. where the fucks stella?!  I bet shes face down in a hedge stinking of booze and piss.


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> it's hilarious. where the fucks stella?!  I bet shes face down in a hedge stinking of booze and piss.



Send her a text!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

I ain't wasting money on that alchie


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Ms T said:


> What, already?  I'm only just having breakfast.



Plan ahead woman


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chicken Kebab £5.80
> Cubes of filleted chicken skewered with spices



Do you deliver to Newcastle?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Plan ahead woman


 
Chicken of Kofte for me


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Do you deliver to Newcastle?



Does Newcastle have roads?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

I haven't thought about lunch yet, I need to go to the post office and post some shiz inna bit, maybe I will get some thai foods


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Does Newcastle have roads?



There's the A1(M):


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

I think I have to be greedy on this kebab thing. 

Last time I had the Special Mixed Kebab £8.20 (Donner, shish, kofte & chicken salad) which was fucking awesome but to be honest I struggled to finish it. 

The Mixed Kebab £7.00 (Donner, shish & kofte kebab) seems a better sized option but I really want the chicken in it. 

Other option is to go for is a light salad


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> There's the A1(M):



Blimey, he has got those new fangled rubber tyres on his bike!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

£7 for lunch?!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> £7 for lunch?!



I know, I know but I am not paying so will cope.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Blimey, he has got those new fangled rubber tyres on his bike!!!


Yes, we have all the mod-cons up here these days.



Badgers said:


> I know, I know but I am not paying so will cope.


In that case send a courier to BK


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> In that case send a courier to BK



The challenge?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

If you're feeling up to it


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

I've gotta wait for a gas safety checker, who bet's they are illegal and not corgi registered? 

I'm gonna enjoy asking to see their ID card and telling em to fuck off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

It's Gas Safe instead of Corgi now, probably still illegal though


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

ahh isit, so I need to be asking for their gas safe ID card then?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> If you're feeling up to it



Have you tried 'the challenge' before?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I've gotta wait for a gas safety checker



Is this real life or a porn film?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye, get their ID number and you can check that they're legit here


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2010)

cheers I was just on that site. the property management company is always employing cowboys because it's cheaper. Earlier in the year we agreed to have one of the rooms soundproofed, re-doing the floor, they sent a dude round the other day who just wanted to fit underlay and carpet


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

12,000 Friday!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have you tried 'the challenge' before?



Not as yet, I think I'd need to work myself up to it


----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 12,000 Friday!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> cheers I was just on that site. the property management company is always employing cowboys because it's cheaper. Earlier in the year we agreed to have one of the rooms soundproofed, re-doing the floor, they sent a dude round the other day who just wanted to fit underlay and carpet



Soundproof carpet?

It's a handy site.  I've just been looking up some of the engineers from our sub-contractors.  Half of them look like mentalists


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 12,000 Friday!!!!


Could well be!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Not as yet, I think I'd need to work myself up to it



You do get the meat/carb sweats afterwards but to be able to say you have done makes you walk tall among lesser men.


----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You do get the meat/carb sweats afterwards but to be able to say you have done makes you walk tall among lesser men.



Bastard! Without even trying.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Phew, I have caught the mile stone with an epic post!


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 2, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Want


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

New office?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Want


That would be perfect for your garden... please get it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> New office?



Sneaky  



BiddlyBee said:


> That would be perfect for your garden... please get it



I would like this a LOT but it would probably just end up full of crap


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

No... I could live in it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> No... I could live in it



Wicked... 

Would I have to bring you out tea in the morning? It would be an interest blog to write though! Perhaps we could do this and you could live in there for a month?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

You wouldn't have to, but it would be nice


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You wouldn't have to, but it would be nice



I have this in writing


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't be buying it in December though!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

What if I got underfloor heating?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

A bonfire underneath?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Underfloor heating yes, fire - no!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 2, 2010)

i've just lost a bastard morning's worth of work, stats report in excel, entering the last figure and the fucker crashes  

and if anyone says "why didn't you save it as you went along?"  *1,000,000


----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why didn't you save it as you went along?



^ This.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 2, 2010)

cos i'm a fucking complete fucking idiot who is also now a very very cross and angry fucking idiot!!!!


----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cos i'm a fucking complete fucking idiot who is also now a very very cross and angry fucking idiot!!!!



I take it you've closed Excel, and reopened, in the vain hope that your file will appear in the pane on the left in some sort of handy autosaved version?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Heh


----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Heh



Fucking hell. 

No tea for you tonight, young man.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 2, 2010)

the button said:


> I take it you've closed Excel, and reopened, in the vain hope that your file will appear in the pane on the left in some sort of handy autosaved version?


yes i did and no it didn't...

*sobs*


----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes i did and no it didn't...
> 
> *sobs*



Cached version in temporary folders? 

*clutches at straws*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 2, 2010)

the button said:


> Cached version in temporary folders?
> 
> *clutches at straws*


nah, thanks anyhoo, am starting again and saving like my life depends on it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 2, 2010)

anyway, how is everyone today. not long now etc etc....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

I can barely move or breath


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

Poor Paulie 

I'm so HOT and everything's listlessly strewn across ma desk


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Poor Paulie, just when you think you are out the spreadsheet pulls you back in.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Meeting in 1 minute, but leaving at 4pm


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 2, 2010)

(((Paulie)))

Similarly shit day - is it fucking weekend yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Almost steph, almost 

You coming to curry next week?


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

You got to come to curry steph!

Where are we having this curry, did we decide?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2010)

been waiting for a week to hear about whether i get a get-out-of-jail-free card from my work. they told us they'd let us know next friday and still not a whisper. asked my union rep and now i have to wait til the 8th. i want my reprieve from the tragic factory NOW! so demotivated


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

((OU)) 

HATE waiting for shit like that!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 2, 2010)

may not be able to make curry now, have physio in the pm and then we're probably meeting some mates for a rugby match in west london. 

my memory ain't what it used to be (and it was never that good in the first place)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Tennis Friday is good Friday!!!


----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Tennis Friday is good Friday!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Cafe nawaz rings a bell cesare


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I can barely move or breath



haha


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

hehe


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

hoho


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

40 minutes mwahahahahaha


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

I am not hanging around much past 4pm either. 
Need to get out in the sun soon with cider.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

I want a garden


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> You got to come to curry steph!



I don't think I can


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 2, 2010)

Academic in my office just now telling me how to do something that not only do I know how to do, but have been doing so for 3 years.

Like he'd fucking notice anyway.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

stephj said:


> I don't think I can


why not?


----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2010)

*puts thread on ignore*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

why?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

Not a bad afternoon.  Managed to get a decent bit of w*rk done and now there's only 45 minutes to go


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Well that's another week that can fuck right off! See you all back in here on Tuesday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> See you all back in here on Tuesday


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 2, 2010)

An hour to go for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2010)

15 minutes to go here - I am feeling weary


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2010)

Right - a bit of lippy and I am off. Laters!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm off too


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cafe nawaz rings a bell cesare



Oh yeah 



stephj said:


> I don't think I can




nooooooooooo  And Paulie 

All you cunts are knocking off and I'm still dragging


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Fucked it off and on the sauna bus making good time. I may be accidentlying a cider on public transport


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fucked it off and on the sauna bus making good time. I may be accidentlying a cider on public transport



I'm accidentallying half a glass of wine in the sauna office


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Drunk dragging is a victimless crime


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Drunk dragging is a victimless crime



Half a glass of wine won't get me drunk and there's no more in the fridge  *eyes button's bottle of beer*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> Half a glass of wine won't get me drunk and there's no more in the fridge  *eyes button's bottle of beer*



What's his is yours


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What's his is yours



He wouldn't begrudge me a glass of beer


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> He wouldn't begrudge me a glass of beer



Love conquers all


----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2010)

*unignores thread*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

Delete delete


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2010)

cesare said:


> All you cunts are knocking off and I'm still dragging



Might have to do a bit of freelance dragging later, maybe... 

Possibly


----------



## the button (Jul 2, 2010)

Not much longer for me. Looking forward to a nice cold beer from the fridge.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm free, I'm free!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 2, 2010)

Here until 10.45, then free until Thursday.  Did I mention that already?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 2, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Well that's another week that can fuck right off! See you all back in here on Tuesday



Wanna do lunch on Monday, hon?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye why not  got no plans that day apart from swim, chill and maybe pop to the optician.


----------



## vogonity (Jul 3, 2010)

Weekend early shift. Drank a lot of coffee but still want to sleep. On shift with a co-worker who will not stop talking irrelevant shite.


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 3, 2010)

So yesterday I dropped and broke my laptop, and lost the remote control for the cable box. No disasters so far today, the dog had a nice run around on the beach but then I gave him a bath, so now he's sulking.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Gah, Monday....meh!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cooler start to the week, counting the days until payday, still a long 10 days away.


----------



## the button (Jul 5, 2010)

First day with new boss today (the upshot of our summit meeting last week ).


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Three weeks till payday but never mind. Do have the 26/27/28th of this month off so looking forward to that one. Nearly at work, bring on the drag hell!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

Lalala


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Oi you


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

the button said:


> First day with new boss today (the upshot of our summit meeting last week ).



Good luck!

Monday ... sleepy ... not sleeping too well with the heat. Good weekend though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

Morning all.

One of the project managers is on holiday for the next two weeks, so expecting cunt boss to be hanging around this part of the office like a bad smell


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2010)

I've a contract of employment but no start date and no one taking my calls

I've just had my HB suspended because I didn't notify them about change of circumstance, only I did- about a matter under appeal wrt ambulatory medical issues.

They are also not answering the phone.

fuck the world. I have been drinking since ten to six and I fully intend to carry on till I drop or I run out. This shit is fucking me up. I'll have to deal with it first thing tomorrow, but for now I am going on a nihilistic bent of alcohol abuse and wanking myself sore to dodgy porn. This will show the world that I will not take their bullshit!


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I've a contract of employment but no start date and no one taking my calls
> 
> I've just had my HB suspended because I didn't notify them about change of circumstance, only I did- about a matter under appeal wrt ambulatory medical issues.
> 
> ...



This job thing's dragging on innit. Now BO problems too, not surprised you want to take the day off!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> Now BO problems too, not surprised you want to take the day off!



stinking is srs bizniss


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Gah, this Monday has hate written all over it.


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> stinking is srs bizniss



The BO is a stinking bizniss. 

Mad innit, all this guff about people getting benefits - then when someone gets a job they make it as hard as possible to switch to work.

Someone I know has been doing some voluntary work which has turned into a day a month paid. BO have stopped her benefits even though she's still way under the limit. They're going to give them back (apparently) but in the meantime she's having to visit, write letters, get the charity to phone and write letters etc etc etc. And no money!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a medical soon, I'm in training for it


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I have a medical soon, I'm in training for it



If it's BO related medical, you'd better be. Idiots don't have the first clue about MS.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2010)

yep, I are has strategies for scrounging


----------



## aqua (Jul 5, 2010)

Monday *sigh* can I rejoin the thread? It's not even half 9 and I'm losing the will to live

- big decision though, should I bacon butty or not?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2010)

bacon ftw, extra crispy  

I'm gonna go watch jeremy kyle


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

heard from multi-platform button that he is following a spook


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> bacon ftw, extra crispy
> 
> I'm gonna go watch jeremy kyle



t_p knows


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> yep, I are has strategies for scrounging



Trouble is, if you're used to coping and downplaying the effects, you gotta remember to reverse all that with the bloody medic cos otherwise they'll focus on what you can do rather than what you can't.


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> heard from multi-platform button that he is following a spook



"Is that you, Malcolm?"


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

aqua said:


> Monday *sigh* can I rejoin the thread? It's not even half 9 and I'm losing the will to live
> 
> - big decision though, should I bacon butty or not?



that is never a difficult decision


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> "Is that you, Malcolm?"



has he made him yet?


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> has he made him yet?



He was probably looking over button's shoulder as he told EVERYONE who he was sitting next to.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 5, 2010)

gah!


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

I get my new phone today


----------



## aqua (Jul 5, 2010)

*munches bacon*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 5, 2010)

can i go home yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

All this talk of bacon is making me hungry and all I have to eat here is a banana


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

I want bacon too  I might have to have crumpets instead.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheeky early __~


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 5, 2010)

Morning all!

Just sitting in the docs atm for my regular bits blood tests and injections, so hopefully going to drag it out until at least early afternoon before going into work


----------



## aqua (Jul 5, 2010)

that was lush  lashings of brown sauce too 

right, how to occupy the next 6 hours :/


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

aqua said:


> that was lush  lashings of brown sauce too
> 
> right, how to occupy the next 6 hours :/



you could eat bacon for 6 hours


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> One of the project managers is on holiday for the next two weeks, so expecting cunt boss to be hanging around this part of the office like a bad smell



The strategic spreading of files all over his desk leaving no work space is working well so far


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2010)

after falling into the bath and following through on a fart (at least I was in the bath at the time-every cloud) I went to the alley to discard my soiled boxers and discovered BOUNTY. I now have loads of Bruce Lee films on VHS and a 3-d version of My Bloody Valentine plus specs. I am going to watch that and hope my wonky eyes are up to the task of making 3-d work. Foar gaet juistice!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

I want bacon sarnie now too  
No chance of that but do have cheese and Marmite in the drawer for mid-morning snack though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2010)

funnily enough my soiled boxers contained cheese and marmite.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> funnily enough my soiled boxers contained cheese and marmite.



waste not want not


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Yawn, can't get going today. 
Drowning under a sea of emails and stuff.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

Ahhhhh


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ahhhhh



You dressed yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, can't get going today.


Same.  Just like every other Monday really


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You dressed yet?


I'm not that bad, been for a swim  so half dressed. Got to do a bit of non-work work, then off to be leisurely


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

Just received this on the general company email.  Was sent to another address and we were BCC'd.



> HELLO AM MARK I SEND THIS ENQUIRY IN REGARDS TO ORDER SOME(
> FRYERr)...I WILL LIKE YOU TO EMAIL ME BACK WITH THE TYPES,PRICES AND THE METHOD OF PAYMENT YOU DO ACCEPT TO PROCEED



Scam?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2010)

We have the painters in (not a euphamism ) and the smell of the paint is making me feel sick


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just received this on the general company email.  Was sent to another address and we were BCC'd.
> 
> 
> 
> Scam?


 
My money is on scam but give them a chance to prove us wrong


----------



## machine cat (Jul 5, 2010)

Morning draggers. I'm hungover in a Swansea hotel. I'll be glad to get back to the office tomorrow.

I search high and low for my balaclava but couldn't find it 

My paperclip kidnapping could be at an end


----------



## aqua (Jul 5, 2010)

actually, I feel really shit today - wonder why?  feel like I could break into tears at any moment 

I know mondays are bad but they're not normally *this* bad! Wasn't out drinking/partying so it can't be that.....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

aqua said:


> actually, I feel really shit today



This ^ 

Moaning about it and generally mithering which is not helping  at self


----------



## aqua (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't have anyone in the office today to moan at - maybe that's it


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

Where's ma fern!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

fing mondays. two people have already wound me up this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My money is on scam but give them a chance to prove us wrong


I'm leaving it in the capable hands of our 'customer service' guy, so expecting it to be ignored


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Morning draggers. I'm hungover in a Swansea hotel. I'll be glad to get back to the office tomorrow.
> 
> I search high and low for my balaclava but couldn't find it
> 
> My paperclip kidnapping could be at an end



which Hotel? I'm staying in Swansea in October, at the Dragon hotel


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

arse, just been sent an email about appraisals. they need to be done by 12th of July - short notice isn't it?
i don't want to do one. can i refuse?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Does *anyone* actually look forward to appraisals?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Right, first sarnie time is here. 
The day is gradually passing by thankfully


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Does *anyone* actually look forward to appraisals?



I always hated them. Can't do much about it though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> I always hated them. Can't do much about it though.



what if i refuse?


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> what if i refuse?



Depends what your employer is like. They might try and persade you etc, or might skip that and jump to threats of dsciplinary action


----------



## aqua (Jul 5, 2010)

I quite like my appraisal  but then I like my boss and like the chance to sort out long term stuff too  (my appraisal currently consists of long term personal goals and minimal work ones )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2010)

Paint fumes have now given me a headache


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

i hate my job and want out. how can do an honest appraisal?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> Depends what your employer is like. They might try and persade you etc, or might skip that and jump to threats of dsciplinary action



the only thing that motivates me to put myself through one again is a possible bonus.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Odds of a bonus?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

bonuses for senior staff here?   yes thank you

bonuses for the grunts?


no


----------



## aqua (Jul 5, 2010)

the whole place I work has no PRP this year


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

aqua said:


> the whole place I work has no PRP this year



work harder


----------



## Ms T (Jul 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Lalala



x2


----------



## Lea (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Does *anyone* actually look forward to appraisals?



No. I never know what to say. Had mine the other day and got an excellent rating not that it translates much moneywise as there is a cap of salary increase.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

The local news are on the cutting edge of the shooting enquiry up here.  Their latest twitter post:



> BREAKING: Police have confirmed to us that Raoul Moat has not been arrested... despite rumours






Lunch soon I think.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

You want the appraisal to give you things to aim for and approve I guess. 
I used to (when I had them) tend to feel more like moaning about management/processes than my own performance though. 
Not really conducive to getting a pay-rise that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Odds of a bonus?


well, they're saying i have to do an appraisal if i want one


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You want the appraisal to give you things to aim for and approve I guess.
> I used to (when I had them) tend to feel more like moaning about management/processes than my own performance though.
> Not really conducive to getting a pay-rise that.



i want to leave and hate the business.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 5, 2010)

it's the afternoon!

*grasps at straws in vain attempt to cheer self up*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Enough moaning (for now) in the drag, what are we doing for lunch? 
Walk in the sun to town here to get some food for lunches, pick up a birthday card for mother and stroll slowly back.


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Enough moaning (for now) in the drag, what are we doing for lunch?
> Walk in the sun to town here to get some food for lunches, pick up a birthday card for mother and stroll slowly back.



I'm going to L St in a bit, to buy someone lunch. Might do a bit of shopping afterwards before back to the drag.


----------



## aqua (Jul 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's the afternoon!
> 
> *grasps at straws in vain attempt to cheer self up*


yeah I've just done the same thing 



Badgers said:


> Enough moaning (for now) in the drag, what are we doing for lunch?
> Walk in the sun to town here to get some food for lunches, pick up a birthday card for mother and stroll slowly back.


lunch today - hmmm not sure - probably subway for a change, or a jacket spud - can't decide. Off to see my hairdresser first to talk about green


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

aqua said:


> yeah I've just done the same thing
> 
> lunch today - hmmm not sure - probably subway for a change, or a jacket spud - can't decide. Off to see my hairdresser first to talk about green



Cheese and beans jacket or do you have weird tastes?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Right, time for the slow walk to the shops. 
What madness awaits us Monday drag victims on this afternoon I wonder?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

baked potato! jacket spud - eurgh!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Gah, Padawan learner is late back from lunch. 
I should be outside by now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheeky wine in the sunshine


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cheeky wine in the sunshine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2010)

There is a large pot of paint with a roller out in the hallway near the toilets...I am going to step in it aren't I? I just know I am


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

It could be described as humid, sticky, close, oppressive, stifling, clammy or muggy outside!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is a large pot of paint with a roller out in the hallway near the toilets...I am going to step in it aren't I? I just know I am


The more you try and avoid it the more likely you are to have some sort of hilarious slap stick moment.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> The more you try and avoid it the more likely you are to have some sort of hilarious slap stick moment.



I know *starts humming Laurel and Hardy music*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know *starts humming Laurel and Hardy music*



The best thing to do would be to ignore it and not try to avoid it.  That's bound to work


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Heh...

That would be an office classic


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

I could be described as tipsy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 5, 2010)

drunk on a monday?!  disgraceful....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

This is the last day of my weekend...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I could be described as tipsy



Heh! 

A good Monday off work there ^


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 5, 2010)

Germans eh?

For last 5 months, this German client has been well rude to me.
And for the first time, she's was nice cos I referred to her as 'Ms' _______' instead of her first name.

Funny business culture that.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is a large pot of paint with a roller out in the hallway near the toilets...I am going to step in it aren't I? I just know I am



film it, 

you tube it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

__~ 
___~~


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> __~
> ___~~



good call


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh dear, the economy drive at work has started....with the toilet paper. Sainsbury's basic I think. Rather grey looking, a bit scratchy and not as absorbant as one would really like


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear, the economy drive at work has started....with the toilet paper. Sainsbury's basic I think. Rather grey looking, a bit scratchy and not as absorbant as one would really like



Number 1 or 2?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Number 1 or 2?


*looks around and whsipers* just a No. 1 thankfully


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

_Phew_


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear, the economy drive at work has started....with the toilet paper. Sainsbury's basic I think. Rather grey looking, a bit scratchy and not as absorbant as one would really like



They tried that here.  It lasted until the next time the MD was in the office then Andrex started appearing again


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

This 3-4pm window has been a slow one today. 
Partly do to a plethora of emails to trawl through, partly because of tiredness and of course the Monday factor


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Banana time


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

Last hour, finally


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Yup, this is good


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

More wine


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

thinking of smashing things up


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

biddlybee said:


> more wine







orang utan said:


> thinking of smashing things up


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

Drink some wine then smash the empty bottle?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 5, 2010)

quite a pleasant day really for some peculiar reason. got lots done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

'There comes a time in every honest man's life, when he spits on his palms, hoists the black flag, and starts slitting throats'
who's with me? let's have all our bosses swinging from lamp-posts before the day is out. down tools NOW!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> More wine


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Mixed emotions in the drag today then... 

I am just about beaten now. 
Time to head off soon I think (hope)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2010)

the day has beaten me 

might have a pint on the way home 

<Counts pennies>

it's still 10 days until pay day


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the day has beaten me
> 
> might have a pint on the way home



This ^ 

But not the pint I think, pennies are too tight here too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 5, 2010)

have already booked some shore leave with the missus, so a pint (or two) of london pride has got my name on it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Pints all around then? 
My plan is straight home and chores, chores, chores!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 5, 2010)

chores are for the weekend, the week is all about r and r after a taxing day at work imo


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Pints all around then?
> My plan is straight home and chores, chores, chores!



Home, bit of tidying up if I can be arsed then maybe a couple of beers in the garden if it's still warm and there's no more armed nutters running about


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Bye


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Got to bus stop.
Wallet in office.
Walking back to office


----------



## the button (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Got to bus stop.
> Wallet in office.
> Walking back to office



That's what you get for doing your "I'm off" post at exactly 5pm, sunbeam.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

3 more hours for me


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

Back from long lunch and shopping trip on the way back via Maplins. Lunch was good, but his wife got diagnosed with breast cancer on Friday  3 small kiddies and she's got to have surgery whatever happens. They're just waiting to find out extent, to know what's going to happen next.  And another friend of mine is undergoing 2nd lot of chemo for colon cancer, best case for him is another couple of years. So much 

But on the bright side I've set up my new 2.0 USB hub and had a hoover of the PC so the fan isn't noisily working overtime now. And bright shiny new fern is charging *strokes*.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

how do you hoover a PC?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Hoover in back, dust comes out?


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> how do you hoover a PC?



You get the hoover and vacuum behind and under any USB flaps etc. Static attracts the dust and it clogs up all the little sockets and breathing holes.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Flaps, heh


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

I said flaps.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> I said flaps.



And holes


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> And holes


----------



## the button (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry  

Fucking only just on the sauna bus. Hopefully home before 6 if traffic is kind. Pissed on monday can piss off now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

Pissed as you like way! Woo!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh  :-Ddear


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

Aces 

My phone's now doing software updates, loads of em


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh?


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh?



Yeah, you get it with factory settings depending on when it was manufactured. So there's been loads of releases since. Takes ages the first time, but after that it's quick and easy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh dear :/


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Got to bus stop.
> Wallet in office.
> Walking back to office



it's one of those 'haha ' moments


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> it's one of those 'haha ' moments



It might just be


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oh dear :/



On a scale of 1 - 10 how pissed are you feeling now, Bee?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2010)

9.8 if I was a betting man


----------



## machine cat (Jul 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> which Hotel? I'm staying in Swansea in October, at the Dragon hotel



The Ramada.

I had fuck all to do and only a quid for the internet.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 5, 2010)

I want to know how Bee was posting from my house without me noticing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> On a scale of 1 - 10 how pissed are you feeling now, Bee?



Cptn says 9, and this has ticken of a long time to pot :-D


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I want to know how Bee was posting from my house without me noticing.



You were in lid loo, cooking answersing door ;-)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 5, 2010)

about 7.8 here currently but still got 2 tinnies in the fridge


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You were in lid loo, cooking answersing door ;-)



haha - you're like spangles when you post pissed - you read pissed too!


----------



## cesare (Jul 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cptn says 9, and this has ticken of a long time to pot :-D



Aw hope yer enjoying it, you don't often get pissed! x


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> haha - you're like spangles when you post pissed - you read pissed too!



 had a tea, i think glad i can't post pics from phone :-D


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 5, 2010)

monday evening dragging sensation 

and who says we don't know how to enjoy ourselves eh eh???


----------



## Ms T (Jul 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cptn says 9, and this has ticken of a long time to pot :-D


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Loseday mourning! Feels better than yesterday oddly but still could have slept for a while longer. 

Wonder who will be the most hungover dragger today?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> The Ramada.
> 
> I had fuck all to do and only a quid for the internet.



been out to any pubs? had a curry? a pint of cockles from the market?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Loseday mourning! Feels better than yesterday oddly but still could have slept for a while longer.
> 
> Wonder who will be the most hungover dragger today?



I wonder. 

I don't feel too bad, amazingly.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Bus drag! It is mercifully cooler this morning though. On route to what is going to be a painful meeting, hopefully done by 11:00


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

i wish this thread had a better title


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i wish this thread had a better title



Maybe a retro return to the original title soon?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

"The destination of this bus has changed"


----------



## machine cat (Jul 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> been out to any pubs? had a curry? a pint of cockles from the market?



No, no and no. 

I had to stick around for a conference and the hotel bar closed at 11 the night before


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Hotel fail 

Just arrived at the office (meeting of doom soon) and first in which is good. 
Perhaps I should tell people I got here at 07:30 because I need to leave a bit early?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 6, 2010)

Might as well.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

Not feeling too bad  but have opted for the train to work rather than bike


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Meeting starting late.... 
Dread, dread, dread....


----------



## cesare (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck with meeting of doom, Badgie.

I am still engrossed with my new phone. And getting some drag done.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> No, no and no.
> 
> I had to stick around for a conference and the hotel bar closed at 11 the night before



bad times


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2010)

Morning all.

Quiet drag today, everyone still recovering from yesterday?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Meeting was easier than expected, phew


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

How come there was expected dread Badgers?


----------



## cesare (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Meeting was easier than expected, phew



S'good 

I am now copying my business to my phone. It'll take a while, but it means it can travel with me instead of on some USB sticks.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> How come there was expected dread Badgers?



£s in company bank are lower than this time last year. 
Not really bad or anything, just we expected to be ahead.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2010)

Morning all!

I have coffee and have done a bit of filing....time for a little rest now I think


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 6, 2010)

one meeting down, 2 to go.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

One roll eaten already...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

One bite of second roll down....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Lunch soon?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you got any left?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> £s in company bank are lower than this time last year.
> Not really bad or anything, just we expected to be ahead.


ok, I thought there was some bad news coming your way.

Almost lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you got any left?



1 pack of crisps (S&V) 
1 apple


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Almost lunch.



How is the hangover?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

Not bad, I have no lunch though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not bad, I have no lunch though



This is not good 

When is Sojjy back by the way?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

Some time this week I think.

It isn't good... I dunno what to have


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It isn't good... I dunno what to have



Burger? 
Kebab? 
Salad?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

No, no, maybe.

I just don't really like buying lunch, don't know enough about the places round here.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> No, no, maybe.
> 
> I just don't really like buying lunch, don't know enough about the places round here.



Hmmmm.... 

Should not be skipping lunch babes. 
Will make the drag nastier this afternoon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 6, 2010)

2 meetings down, one to go.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

I have museli...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Gotta pop out at lunch and get some air. 
Might get a banana too.


----------



## the button (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gotta pop out at lunch and get some air.
> Might get a banana too.



Multitasking.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 6, 2010)

why are oranges so fucking difficult to peel sometimes?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Skillz


----------



## the button (Jul 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why are oranges so fucking difficult to peel sometimes?



They're not the only fruit.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 6, 2010)

the button said:


> They're not the only fruit.


they are now cos i already eat my banana


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

you have 6 packs? Give us one


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Fnarr


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Woman in the office claims have definitely seen Raoul Moat on Saturday driving the Lexus IS200 SE saloon car, registration V322 HKX *in Putney*. I told her I doubted this but she said it was 100%. 

The police operation began when Moat's ex-girlfriend Samantha Stobbart, 22, was shot and her her boyfriend, Chris Brown, 29, in Birtley, Gateshead, on Saturday.
A police officer was also shot in his patrol car in Newcastle on Sunday.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Right, that is enough of murderers for a while... 

Off for a lunchtime stroll


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2010)

Boss (on the phone to one of our suppliers) cheerfully: "Hello James......oh, sorry, Carol"

 I sniggered to myself


----------



## aqua (Jul 6, 2010)

So very bored 
so very bored 
so very bored 
so very bored 
so very bored 
so very bored 
so very bored 
so very bored 
so very bored 
so very bored


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Boss (on the phone to one of our suppliers) cheerfully: "Hello James......oh, sorry, Carol"
> 
> I sniggered to myself




I'm flagging a bit...


----------



## aqua (Jul 6, 2010)

I've got NO ONE to talk to in the office and I'm going insane 

I'm so bored I feel sick


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

Watch something on iPlayer.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Woman in the office claims have definitely seen Raoul Moat on Saturday driving the Lexus IS200 SE saloon car, registration V322 HKX *in Putney*. I told her I doubted this but she said it was 100%.



Well if the twitter rumours are to believed he must have some kind of omnipotence, so it could be true.  It happened not far from where I live too, it's all very exciting.


----------



## aqua (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Watch something on iPlayer.


don't have any headphones here (major oversight  )

I'm thinking of disappearing  not sure if anyone would even notice tbh


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gotta pop out at lunch and get some air.
> Might get a banana too.



Got two bananas and a Sesame Snaps bar 

Sat in the park for a bit and now back to w*rk for the afternoon draaaagathon


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

aqua said:


> So very bored
> so very bored
> so very bored
> so very bored
> ...



Got any filing to do?


----------



## aqua (Jul 6, 2010)

nope *sigh*

have taken to reading random articles on wiki


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh, we had a Jay in our garden this morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh, we had a Jay in our garden this morning


 I like Jays.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

aqua said:


> nope *sigh*
> 
> have taken to reading random articles on wiki



If I courier over some filing will that help?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Got a nice headhunt today which is rarer these days but flattering. 
£10k more a year roughly but for stockbrokers in Canary Wharf. 
No no no no!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

just under an hour to go...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2010)

aqua said:


> I've got NO ONE to talk to in the office and I'm going insane
> 
> I'm so bored I feel sick



haha


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> just under an hour to go...



WHAT WHAT


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

I've got somewhere to be at 5pm


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok ok ok!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Feels like it should nearly be 5pm


----------



## aqua (Jul 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


grrrrrrrrrrr

I self medicated with crisps and feel a lot better  also got less than an hour left 

I thought today hadn't been very productive but actually I think I've done way more than I thought


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee - 29,776

*VS*

Badgers - 29,753


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

you are speeding up young man


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> you are speeding up young man



By Friday we may be there?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

you might be, I've got quite a lot of work to do this week


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Give me your log in and I will keep your numbers up


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

PM on way


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2010)

30 minutes for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

soooooo tired, want bed.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it easy to get an overdraft?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is it easy to get an overdraft?



never had any trouble...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

Pretty easy, usually just one phone call to bank.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> never had any trouble...





BiddlyBee said:


> Pretty easy, usually just one phone call to bank.



Cheers, gonna try today. 
Only need it for about 4/5 months (I hope) 

How long from yes (if they say yes) to cleared funds?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

can't remember when I last had to set one up... don't think it's longer than a day or so though.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Woman in the office claims have definitely seen Raoul Moat on Saturday driving the Lexus IS200 SE saloon car, registration V322 HKX *in Putney*. I told her I doubted this but she said it was 100%.
> 
> The police operation began when Moat's ex-girlfriend Samantha Stobbart, 22, was shot and her her boyfriend, Chris Brown, 29, in Birtley, Gateshead, on Saturday.
> A police officer was also shot in his patrol car in Newcastle on Sunday.



I think i just saw him in Camden Town


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Never done one. 
I should be okay...._I hope_


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Is it easy to get an overdraft?



if they like the cut of your jib, and you pay enough wedge in, you should be ok


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The police operation began when Moat's ex-girlfriend Samantha Stobbart, 22, was shot and her her boyfriend, Chris Brown, 29, in Birtley, Gateshead, on Saturday.
> *A police officer was also shot in his patrol car in Newcastle on Sunday.*


good there's a silver lining


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> if they like the cut of your jib, and you pay enough wedge in, you should be ok



Hmm....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> if they like the cut of your jib, and you pay enough wedge in, you should be ok



They're usually pretty easy about it if it's short-term too.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> They're usually pretty easy about it if it's short-term too.



what about the cut of his jib?


----------



## cesare (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> They're usually pretty easy about it if it's short-term too.



I've very rarely been out of overdraft for the past 20 odd years 

Had lunch with my folks (sea bass, tomato salsa, potatoes and the milanese chicken that my mum couldn't finish). I was taking them out but my dad insisted on paying. Then we went shopping and errands. Tried to get my Dad's phone sorted in the vodafone shop but seems he'll have more luck ringing. But I managed to blag a new free simcard. Then my mum bought me a couple of sarongs and a tunic style flimsy dress thingy. Then she got to the card thing before I did at the supermarket and paid for my groceries on top of other treats she'd picked up and bought for me. Spoiled rotten


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice lunch cesare  

Any pics of the tunic style flimsy dress thingy?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Nearly 5pm now....

Come on, come on, come on.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 6, 2010)

3 meetings down. two days out the office now. thank goodness.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2010)

Nearly the end of a long day and nearly the half week too 

Will be heading home to see if my xbox has arrived and to see what happens with hunt the nutter in the woods.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2010)

nearly there, I have to lock up though  everyone else has fucked off


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

I think I am _locking_ up too but the rest of the losers will be off any minute. 
Will not be hanging around long.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2010)

locking up sucks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll be fucking off to leave someone else to lock up in a minute


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

I am Frank Bough peeps


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am Frank Bough peeps


you're an old has-been cokehead?

well i never


----------



## cesare (Jul 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nice lunch cesare
> 
> Any pics of the tunic style flimsy dress thingy?



I'll take a pic once I work out how this cameraphone works


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you're an old has-been cokehead?
> 
> well i never



Haha


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Top deck of the bus to myself. 
Should be naked and drinking beer really


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what about the cut of his jib?



That might be a disadvantage


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That might be a disadvantage



Took 9mins and all done.
Phew


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

i'm nearly at breaking point. i'm not fucking doing this appraisal if it's making me feel like this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm nearly at breaking point. i'm not fucking doing this appraisal if it's making me feel like this.



oh dear


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm nearly at breaking point. i'm not fucking doing this appraisal if it's making me feel like this.



Shit stuff OU. Can you just write something like 'all work and no play makes OU a dull boy' a couple of hundred times?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2010)

i was thinking of just being honest and filling in the fields by saying that i find it to upsetting to dredge through the shitty events of the past year, just for a few notes. i don't want to talk about objectives for the next year cos i won't be here, redundancy or not.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

Morning Dragschlags 

Early start today. Listened to episode 3 of The Railway Children on Radio7 in bed and coffee time now.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

Yawn..... 

Coffee number two drunk and suddenly it is raining outside! Forecast is for rain through the morning in London. Good for the plants I suppose? 

(((Lindsay Lohan)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Lindsay Lohan?

Not a bad morning, but looking like a busy day.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Lindsay Lohan?
> 
> Not a bad morning, but looking like a busy day.



Poor Lindsay is in chokey for 90 days!!

I have far too much to do today (all week) but it is relient on other people providing information. Constant irritation abounds!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Took 9mins and all done.
> Phew



may I compliment you on your jib sir!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

The bus is mercifully cool this morning. Have the correct seat (top deck, just behind the stairs) with that extra bit of legroom. Morrisey themed commute


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

gonna be a little late  this morning


----------



## cesare (Jul 7, 2010)

Morning!

Need coffee.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

First in again


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm usually one of the first in, and then one of the last to leave... something ain't right


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

It's not Thursday is it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's not Thursday is it?



Sadly not Bidds.. 

It is Deadsday morning heading to Humpday afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

We are level on 29,798


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't want to be here today


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2010)

Morning.  Expecting another slow day here


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not Bidds..
> 
> It is Deadsday morning heading to Humpday afternoon


Bugger... I was excited that curry was tomorrow, but it's that day after tomorrow.

Who is currying?


----------



## cesare (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bugger... I was excited that curry was tomorrow, but it's that day after tomorrow.
> 
> Who is currying?



I am! I think button is too, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I don't want to be here today





neonwilderness said:


> Morning.  Expecting another slow day here



Any good news?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

cesare said:


> I am! I think button is too, but I'm not sure.


Might just be you and me then cesare  Cptn is a maybe... think his new commute might be quite long.

Where's that Stig, she likes a good curry


----------



## cesare (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Might just be you and me then cesare  Cptn is a maybe... think his new commute might be quite long.
> 
> Where's that Stig, she likes a good curry



Stig did loads of the venue suggestions as well.

Where's Stig?

She's not been around all week!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah, maybe festivaling?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any good news?



It's someone's birthday in the office, so there'll probably be cakes later


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any good news?



I'm having a coffee


----------



## cesare (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ah, maybe festivaling?



Ah yeah, Beatherder. Sojjie's there too. They're back tomorrow iirc.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Fucking slackers... back on a Wednesday! 

Might not be wise, but I think I'm back in the office on Tuesday after my two festies


----------



## Ms T (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola, amigos.  Back after a hectic day of lunching, shopping (for hendo, not me, unusually) and Spanish learning yesterday.  My teacher thinks I should be in a higher level class.  

Back to the drag tomorrow.    I am up for currying on Friday, depending on venue.  Would prefer South London, as I have to be up early on Saturday for work.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 7, 2010)

Boring boring Word formatting.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Back to the drag tomorrow.    I am up for currying on Friday, depending on venue.  Would prefer South London, as I have to be up early on Saturday for work.


London Bridge


----------



## Ms T (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> London Bridge



What time?  I finish work at 6ish.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Dunno, I'm not organising it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2010)

Morning all - I have a headache that I can't shake off


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

almost lunch-time time


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

Yawn....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://bloggett.com/2010/03/burger-review-the-meatwagon-peckham-rye-se15/
> 
> Oh yeah baby, oh yeah!!
> 
> Can't go tonight though


tomorrow?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2010)

just got of bed


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> tomorrow?



Is it tomorrow night?
That would mean Burger Thursday and Curry Friday?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That would mean Burger Thursday and Curry Friday?


...and?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

Steak Saturday and Hog Roast Sunday?


----------



## the button (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Steak Saturday and Spit Roast Sunday?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

what he gets up to at the weekend is his business  

I'll take it as a no to the best burgers in London then Badgers?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2010)

bored.

think I might put on a silly accent for the rest of the day


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

what's your number?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll take it as a no to the best burgers in London then Badgers?



I want but with £s being allocated to Friday and also the footy on I will pass tonight. Have to do it though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not going tonight 

What footy is there and when?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not going tonight
> 
> What footy is there and when?



World Cup semi-final. 
Germany VS Spain. 


You watch the GP on Sunday?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

That's tonight though 

Another time eh


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

You watching the GP on Sunday?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

I think so.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

think eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

there's nowt in _my_ diary, so probably yes.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

nowt eh?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee - 29,854
Badgers - 29,838


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> nowt eh?


nowt on Sunday, might go to the beach on Saturday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

In other news I have eaten a fair bit today and am STILL hungry


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

not bored?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

A little bit


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

~~
  ~~__


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2010)

Some on high has just sent a mass email warning everyone in the region about a mobile phone scam. I was certain I'd seen something like this before and sure enough a quick search revealed that it's a 5 year-old hoax 

numpty


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome.... 

Reply to all? 
Go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Awesome....
> 
> Reply to all?
> Go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on!!!!!!!!



I'm really tempted...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

3-4 is hard today 

Luckily the office is now down to only 3 of the 5 people who started the day. 
This bodes well for other people leaving early.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 3-4 is hard today
> 
> Luckily the office is now down to only 3 of the 5 people who started the day.
> This bodes well for other people leaving early.



Looks like I'll be the first to leave in my office.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Looks like I'll be the first to leave in my office.



You sent it?


----------



## cesare (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm too much drag


----------



## Ms T (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> tomorrow?



I am so going tomorrow.  Have heard a lot of amazing things about this burger.  You and the Capt up for it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2010)

af'noon all, bunked out of conference after lunch, enjoying a quiet afternoon now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2010)

It is very dull here. I am shuffling papers and wairing for 4.30pm when I can skidaddle


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

mrs21 wants to see a film tonight - so I will miss most of the semi-final 


NO ONE TELL ME THE SCORE!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is very dull here. I am shuffling papers and wairing for 4.30pm when I can skidaddle


go make a cup of tea, that kills a few more minutes, and then gives you something to do for the last half hour as well i.e. drink it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 wants to see a film tonight - so I will miss most of the semi-final
> 
> 
> NO ONE TELL ME THE SCORE!



2:1 ....to the clairvoyant octopus!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> go make a cup of tea, that kills a few more minutes, and then gives you something to do for the last half hour as well i.e. drink it.



Mmmmm....I like that idea


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 wants to see a film tonight - so I will miss most of the semi-final
> 
> 
> NO ONE TELL ME THE SCORE!



http://www.quickie-divorce.com/?gclid=CNy29pfX2aICFQGY2Aod7HLkYw


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 wants to see a film tonight - so I will miss most of the semi-final
> 
> 
> NO ONE TELL ME THE SCORE!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



No ketchup?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I am so going tomorrow.  Have heard a lot of amazing things about this burger.  You and the Capt up for it?


Not sure what time he'll be home from new job, but I'm def up for it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>



exactly, I will try and avoid German and Spanish newspapers and people on the way home


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone got marty's number?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> No ketchup?



I can't really do a burger without. 
The chicken burger is mayo though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2010)

3 posts away from 25k, what to do?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Anyone got marty's number?



Yup


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 3 posts away from 25k, what to do?


Go home early 



Badgers said:


> Yup


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 3 posts away from 25k, what to do?



be satisfied that you are approx 17.7% less cool than those people nearly on 30k?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not sure what time he'll be home from new job, but I'm def up for it





Earlier rather than later would be good for me - I'm up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and for the next two days afterwards.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Go home early


already here. 24,999 now.......need to make a splash with the next one!?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

Thread, thread, thread


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yup



turns phone off, requests the god of the internet to turn it off


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers;10852388]Thread said:


> Earlier rather than later would be good for me - I'm up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and for the next two days afterwards.


they're there from 7pm tomorrow... I'll ask him tonight what time he'll get home


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> turns phone off, requests the god of the internet to turn it off



Where are you going to the cinema?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You sent it?






I'm a temp and too chicken-shit


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Where are you going to the cinema?



ummm   Berlin or Madrid, can't remember which, I'm sure I can avoid the score


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

not only am i seeing a film, it's a film what is in foreign


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm a temp and too chicken-shit



Fail ^ 

That was a golden chance 



marty21 said:


> ummm   Berlin or Madrid, can't remember which, I'm sure I can avoid the score



Will check foursquare and shout you on there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

still here...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fail ^
> 
> That was a golden chance
> 
> ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

laters potaters, enjoy your filum marty


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> still here...



Yup 



marty21 said:


>



I know you can't resist checking in


----------



## the button (Jul 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


>



It would certainly be a shame if you had a load of spoiler tweets waiting for you on your phone when you switched it back on.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> laters potaters, enjoy your filum marty



it's a French rom com, what's not to enjoy?  plus it has Romain Duris in it 

I have a bit of a man crush on him 



Badgers said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> I know you can't resist checking in



 x infinity


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

the button said:


> It would certainly be a shame if you had a load of spoiler tweets waiting for you on your phone when you switched it back on.





marty21 said:


> x infinity



Will get the cinema to flash it up on screen 

Actually why bother? Marty will walk out the cinema and see sobbing Spanish/German fans speaking loudly about the result and how they were robbed 
.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 7, 2010)

Fuck me I'm bored.. and as I'm the 'boss' I gotta look like I'm doing something.. Just done some physio exercises in the toilet.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Fuck me I'm bored.. and as I'm the 'boss' I gotta look like I'm doing something.. Just done some physio exercises in the toilet.



Wrist physio?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 7, 2010)

knees.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

On them?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes - the toilet facilities are ideal for performing single-leg squats.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

Excellent... 

Right people, I am off to get the magic bus that spirits me home


----------



## cesare (Jul 7, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Fuck me I'm bored.. and as I'm the 'boss' I gotta look like I'm doing something.. Just done some physio exercises in the toilet.



By the urinals or in a cubicle?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 7, 2010)

I aptly go in the special 'disabled' toilets for this routine.  Nice mirror aswell.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

Missed bus by seconds


----------



## cesare (Jul 7, 2010)

Hollis said:


> I aptly go in the special 'disabled' toilets for this routine.  Nice mirror aswell.



Pics or GTFO.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## Hollis (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## cesare (Jul 7, 2010)

"Nice mirror". Privacy. Exercises. Cameraphone.  ----> Pics. Simples.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it's a French rom com, what's not to enjoy?  plus it has Romain Duris in it
> 
> I have a bit of a man crush on him


I thought you saw that already. Review tomorrow please, i like him


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I thought you saw that already. Review tomorrow please, i like him



was going to see it last week, but we couldn't be arsed in the end, worth going to, very funny rom com, lots of dirty dancing referencing which I liked 

plus I got back with 66 mins gone, and didn't miss the goal


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> was going to see it last week, but we couldn't be arsed in the end, worth going to, very funny rom com, lots of dirty dancing referencing which I liked


Ooh, that sounds like my kind of film... i might not tell Cptn about the dirty dancing


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ooh, that sounds like my kind of film... i might not tell Cptn about the dirty dancing



there is a lot about dirty dancing in it, best not to tell him tbf, I enjoyed it, we saw it at Islington Screen on the Green, which has been done up, we paid extra and sat on sofas


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2010)

have you heard the score yet?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> have you heard the score yet?



saw last 30 minutes LIVE!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

Morning Draggerlaggers 

Friday Eve is upon us and this is a very good thing. Lots to do over the next few days. Curry tomorrow night not least of all!! 

We should be picking up a new (to us) bed on Saturday. Our current bed is teeny and lumpy so gotta go. Then footy in the evening and sleep. Sunday is even better (after lie in) with the British GP and the World cup final


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

Morning morning! I had a stressy afternoon yesterday and couldn't be bothered to cook so we went out for Chinese which was lovely, sitting outside overlooking the river, fresh and cool. Then when we got back I fell asleep for aaaaaaaages until 4.30 and I've been up since then.

Lots to do today but Freeday and curry tomorrow, hurray!

Badgers and KittyP have their weekend sorted


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

All a bit organised of them! 

I'm up and trying to be at em... 10mins and I should be heading for a quick dip in the pool


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

The weekend won't go to plan, it never does  

Right, the 07:00 (latey latey) alarm has just sounded. Time to hit the shower and paste on the false smile for another day in the drag.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been dragging for over an hour already.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I've been dragging for over an hour already.



Ouch  

I should be dragging in about 40 minutes. Bit tired today, this does not bode well for the afternoon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I've been dragging for over an hour already.



Early early start  

I dragged myself for a swim, now need to be ready and out of here in 20mins


----------



## the button (Jul 8, 2010)

Morning all. Meeting at Finsbury Park at 10.

North London.

*shudders*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

Bugger. Thought I had the weekend mapped but just had a curve ball. Seems I have to cover a colleagues attendence at a conference on Saturday morning. Starts at 10:00 and should only take me an hour or two at most. Grrrrr, Saturday work is fail work


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

the button said:


> Morning all. Meeting at Finsbury Park at 10.
> 
> North London.
> 
> *shudders*



Take your sense of humour and a stab-vest. Have you had your jabs recently?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

Morning 

A colleague saw me walking out of a bookies at 7:45 this morning 

I wonder how long before the rumours that I'm a gambling addict start flying around?


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

I can't remember the last time I went into a bookies 

New local website launched, looks quite good www.whatsinwapping.co.uk


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

I only bet when my little bro races so it's not as if I'm in their every day.


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I only bet when my little bro races so it's not as if I'm in their every day.



Is he a jockey?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Morning
> 
> A colleague saw me walking out of a bookies at 7:45 this morning
> 
> I wonder how long before the rumours that I'm a gambling addict start flying around?



Holding a can of beer or a coffee at the time?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

Morning all 

Rumour has it that cuntboss is taking the afternoon off.  I'll believe it when I see it though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Is he a jockey?



Or a horse


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all
> 
> Rumour has it that cuntboss is taking the afternoon off.  I'll believe it when I see it though.



I love the name 'cuntboss' 
Had plenty of those over the years. 
Boss Man here is far from perfect but we know how he ticks. 

In other news I have a new goal in life


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Is he a jockey?



Yup 



Badgers said:


> Holding a can of beer or a coffee at the time?



Neither but I haven't shaved for a week and I generally look hungover in the morning


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

drove in today and broke my early arrival record, I was in by 8.40!!!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I love the name 'cuntboss'
> Had plenty of those over the years.
> Boss Man here is far from perfect but we know how he ticks.


It's a very apt name   Fortunately most people (here and in the rest of the industry) know how she works, so is easily ignored.  Always good for a wind up though.



Badgers said:


> In other news I have a new goal in life


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I love the name 'cuntboss'
> Had plenty of those over the years.
> Boss Man here is far from perfect but we know how he ticks.
> 
> In other news I have a new goal in life



an inflatable church so we can all worship at the church of Badgers?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have a new goal in life



Awesome


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I love the name 'cuntboss'
> Had plenty of those over the years.
> Boss Man here is far from perfect but we know how he ticks.
> 
> In other news I have a new goal in life



what is the female version of cunt boss called? I've had a couple, cunt boss doesn't sound right, bitch boss?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

My cuntboss is female (allegedly)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have a new goal in life


ahahaha 

Definitely no smoking pub though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Neither but I haven't shaved for a week and I generally look hungover in the morning



Were you talking to yourself and trying to swish a 'fly' out of your face at the time?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers: 29,909
BiddlyBee: 29,890


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Were you talking to yourself and trying to swish a 'fly' out of your face at the time?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Badgers: 29,909
> BiddlyBee: 29,890



end game


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

Right, have taken stock of supplies: 

1x Big brown bap with ham, egg and mayo. 
1x Big brown bap with tuna mayo and cucumber 
2x Banana 
1x Apple (green) 
1x Kitkat 

I feel ready to start work now


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Right, have taken stock of supplies:
> 
> 1x Big brown bap with ham, egg and mayo.
> 1x Big brown bap with tuna mayo and cucumber
> ...



my supplies


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Right, have taken stock of supplies:
> 
> 1x Big brown bap with ham, egg and mayo.
> 1x Big brown bap with tuna mayo and cucumber
> ...



swap you my half a banana for your kitkat


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


>



What have you got Marty? 



drcarnage said:


> swap you my half a banana for your kitkat



So I get no Kitkat and 2.5 Bananas? 
I am failing to see the incentive here?


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Or a horse







drcarnage said:


> Yup


 Wooo!

I'm about to have toast.

I've also just paid a final demand from Thames Water for a bill I didn't even know I had


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello all!

Working at home today plus I have an appointment with my MS Nurse.

Have decided to treat myself to a big breakfast - eggs, beans, black pudding and a bagel - NOM!!

Not sure what time I am going to have it, am taunting myself with the thought of it at the moment


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> So I get no Kitkat and 2.5 Bananas?
> I am failing to see the incentive here?



Well what can I swap half a banana for?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What have you got Marty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zilch  

but there is a shop next door to the office, and I feel like an ickle treat


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Well what can I swap half a banana for?



undying love and devotion ?


or half a kit kat


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have decided to treat myself to a big breakfast - eggs, beans, black pudding and a bagel - NOM!!


YUM! 

Are you currying tomorrow Q0G?

Also neon and drc?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Working at home today plus I have an appointment with my MS Nurse.
> 
> ...



nom nom


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> end game


I feel the prolific posting Badgers will pip me to the post


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Well what can I swap half a banana for?



In my draw I have two of these culinary wonders and two cans of Tesco value tomato soup.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> zilch
> 
> but there is a shop next door to the office, and I feel like an ickle treat



What does the shop sell? 
Post up the selection and we will help you choose


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I feel the prolific posting Badgers will pip me to the post



I will take a breather nearer the milestone. 
We are gonna cross the line together


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In my draw I have two of these culinary wonders and two cans of Tesco value tomato soup.



I'll take the soup please 



BiddlyBee said:


> YUM!
> 
> Are you currying tomorrow Q0G?
> 
> Also neon and drc?



Curry?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'll take the soup please



You sending a car? 

One thing I should make you aware of is that the tins are dented and best before date was June 2010. 
Otherwise you are gold right now.


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Curry?



It's our curry night tomorrow night 

Right. What can you do in a toaster that you can't do in a George Foreman grill?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> In my draw I have two of these culinary wonders



I have some of these, a bargain at 19p.  Already had a banana and may have to start on the pack of mini mars bars soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> YUM!
> 
> Are you currying tomorrow Q0G?
> 
> Also neon and drc?



No, not this time I'm afraid - Mr. QofG's and I are hoping to have a quiet night in....and we may also visit Homebase. W00t!!  We are having the the downstairs and landing painted later this year so are going to look at paint colours etc...which I quite enjoy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Curry?


You are not in London are you? 

Fancy coming down for a curry tomorrow after work anyway? 



cesare said:


> It's our curry night tomorrow night
> 
> Right. What can you do in a toaster that you can't do in a George Foreman grill?


Crumpets - wrong in a foreman grill.


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Crumpets - wrong in a foreman grill.



I've been doing crumpets in it ... they seemed OK, but maybe that's cos I'm a wrong un.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I have some of these, a bargain at 19p.  Already had a banana and may have to start on the pack of mini mars bars soon



Noodles for 19p is good eating. 

I used to get through a fair amount of the 8p Tesco value chicken/bacon/curry noodles. Good for when really counting the pennies but I did find that 1 packet was never enough, 1.5 was the meal.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What does the shop sell?
> Post up the selection and we will help you choose



it is a mini-supermarket, that will take me AGES, it does have a fair selection of savory and sweet snacks, plus beer, wine and spirits, plus newspapers, cards, pens and that


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

Morning all

am sulking

but to cheer myself up I have just remembered that I only have 2 days to do this week, and am also off on Monday 

Have I missed much?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

Just heard that our accountants are in the shit. 
They chose to do some work for a gentlemen called (formally Sir) Robert Allen Stanford


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You sending a car?
> 
> One thing I should make you aware of is that the tins are dented and best before date was June 2010.
> Otherwise you are gold right now.



Are you husstling me? 



cesare said:


> It's our curry night tomorrow night



Might be a bit difficult for me to get down there 

Satillite link?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning all
> 
> am sulking
> 
> ...


You have Monday off too? You cunt! 

You've missed sooooooooooo much!





















































Ok not really anything


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it is a mini-supermarket, that will take me AGES, it does have a fair selection of savory and sweet snacks, plus beer, wine and spirits, plus newspapers, cards, pens and that



Pop round and ask for a copy of their inventory? 
Do they do hot pastries?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You are not in London are you?
> 
> Fancy coming down for a curry tomorrow after work anyway?



Leeds is quite far from London


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning all
> 
> am sulking
> 
> ...



Hello soj 

You missed a couple of spats plus the "Firky on the telly" thread is quite good for lols


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Might be a bit difficult for me to get down there
> 
> Satillite link?



Can I do satellites on ma N900? 

Watcha Soj. Good festie?


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Leeds is quite far from London



Just two and a quarter hours to Kings X. Do it!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning all
> 
> am sulking
> 
> ...



Sojjy, its me, Bajjy come home
I'm so cold, let me in-a-your window


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Are you husstling me?



No, just releasing information as it is pertinent.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You have Monday off too? You cunt!


I know - ma baby's gigs are tonight through to Saturday night, then a big after show party which will probably mean no kip at all so I NEED the Monday off!!



QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello soj
> 
> You missed a couple of spats plus the "Firky on the telly" thread is quite good for lols


ow do queeny - hopefully will get a chance to read that then.  

No flounces?



cesare said:


> Watcha Soj. Good festie?


eh up cesare - oh yes indeedy - fucking quality mate


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Can I do satellites on ma N900?



It's worth a shot.



cesare said:


> Just two and a quarter hours to Kings X. Do it!



Plus around £200 a ticket at short notice


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No, just releasing information as it is pertinent.





I think I'm going to stick with my banana.


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> eh up cesare - oh yes indeedy - fucking quality mate



I quite fancied Beatherder this year but didn't get round to doing anything about it  Glad you had a good time!



drcarnage said:


> It's worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus around £200 a ticket at short notice



I might investigate later 

Yeah, £200


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I think I'm going to stick with my banana.



Fuck you then, that is all 

By the way, when did Leeds start getting fresh fruit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fuck you then, that is all
> 
> By the way, when did Leeds start getting fresh fruit?



2002 - it was in the Yorkshire Post and everything!

"I don't hold with these new fangled banana things! What's wrong with potted meat" - commented A. Northerner


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> No flounces?


Not that I can think of... not big bans either


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sojjy, its me, Bajjy come home
> I'm so cold, let me in-a-your window



 you big eejit 

I fucking hate work, btw.  I might mention this a couple more times today.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fuck you then, that is all
> 
> By the way, when did Leeds start getting fresh fruit?



I'm never going to trade with you again! 



We have running water and everything up here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not that I can think of... not big bans either



We did suggest paulie flounce for his 25000th post but then remembered he had promised to show us some more of his tattoos so we let him off


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> you big eejit
> 
> I fucking hate work, btw.  I might mention this a couple more times today.



 

I thought of you on Tuesday. Nothing naughty, just walked a bit to close to some automatic office doors and they opened. The woman on reception looked at me with daggers.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm never going to trade with you again!



You say that now but when I crack out the Strawberries and Dime Bar combo tomorrow you will come knocking, your type always do 



drcarnage said:


> We have running water and everything up here.



Just because your village chief is called 'running water' does not mean you are in the fucking space race FFS


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not that I can think of... *not big bans *either


Oh rly?  Sounds intriguing - like someone SHOULD have got a big ban.  I wonder who that could be?  



Badgers said:


> I thought of you on Tuesday. Nothing naughty, just walked a bit to close to some automatic office doors and they opened. *The woman on reception looked at me with daggers*.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We did suggest paulie flounce for his 25000th post but then remembered he had promised to show us some more of his tattoos so we let him off


Where is he though?


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

There's a row from yesterday on the UglyMug thread, Soj.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You say that now but when I crack out the Strawberries and Dime Bar combo tomorrow you will come knocking, your type always do



We'll see about that!



> Just because your village chief is called 'running water' does not mean you are in the fucking space race FFS



You Londoners think you're so big with your paper money and houses with windows. 
We may not have much up here but at least we're happy.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> You Londoners think you're so big with your paper money and houses with windows.
> We may not have much up here but at least we're happy.



We love misery here in the big smoke


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just heard that our accountants are in the shit.
> They chose to do some work for a gentlemen called (formally Sir) Robert Allen Stanford


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> There's a row from yesterday on the UglyMug thread, Soj.



Is it a decent kicking punching and biting row?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Is it a decent kicking punching and biting row?


Almost


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

Does this thread need rows?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Does this thread need rows?



fuck off does it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

It begins.....


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Almost



Ace, I'll save that for when I'm eating me butties then


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

no it fucking doesn't


if you loved me you wouldn't argue 

is this the passive aggressive thread ?


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey soj 


Another dull day - proof reading!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

Marty is on his _monthlies_ today it seems. 
One foreign film with some dancing and his hormones swing like mad!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

stephj said:


> Another dull day - proof reading!



Grrrr, can't concentrate long enough for proof reading but still have to do it.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 8, 2010)

You lot currying tommorrow night? - wished I could make it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Marty is on his _monthlies_ today it seems.
> One foreign film with some dancing and his hormones swing like mad!



my man-crush on Romain Duris has got me in a right out spin


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

stephj said:


> You lot currying tommorrow night? - wished I could make it



Yup, off to London Bridge we go. 
When you next down Sojjy? 



marty21 said:


> my man-crush on Romain Duris has got me in a right out spin



You tweeted that?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Yup, off to London Bridge we go.
> When you next down Sojjy?
> 
> 
> ...



not those exact words

you need to see it badgers, it'll make your heart dance


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it out now, I can't find it in local cinema 

He'll make anyone swoon Badgers


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Grrrr, can't concentrate long enough for proof reading but still have to do it.



I keep having to use archaic medical dictionaries and google just to try and understand some of the words also - proof reading other's work when you don't even know what the word means, let alone how it's spelt... 

e.g. metrorrhagia.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not those exact words
> 
> you need to see it badgers, it'll make your heart dance



I get the feeling it won't. 
My heart can barely gasp these days, let alone dance! 

Waiting for this - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1375666/


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Really? 

Sorry


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Not a bad cast I suppose, but DiCaprio is a bit annoying sometimes.

One more film to go on your pile then can switch for new one btw


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

stephj said:


> I keep having to use archaic medical dictionaries and google just to try and understand some of the words also - proof reading other's work when you don't even know what the word means, let alone how it's spelt...
> 
> e.g. metrorrhagia.



Terine bleeding at irregular intervals 

I do not envy you this today. 
There is not enough coffee in the world is there?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not a bad cast I suppose, but DiCaprio is a bit annoying sometimes.
> 
> One more film to go on your pile then can switch for new one btw



Wow, that is some herculean watching babes x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

Just finished my breakfast...it was lush. I likle black pudding


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just finished my breakfast...it was lush. I likle black pudding



It is good isn't it? 
Have you tried white pudding too?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wow, that is some herculean watching babes x


There were a few that were vetoed  and a couple didn't work.

Just realised it's 2 to go Valkyrie and some dinosaur thing with Will Ferrell in



QueenOfGoths said:


> Just finished my breakfast...it was lush. I likle black pudding


I'm still not sure about it... quite liked it in Spain, but they make it slightly differently. Hogs pudding was ok, but I just wanted it to taste like a sausage


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I do not envy you this today.
> There is not enough coffee in the world is there?





Actually good call... that'll lose another 10 mins!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is good isn't it?
> Have you tried white pudding too?



Not for many years but I am keen


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

Cuntboss update:

She's just been to make a sly cup of tea for herself without asking anyone else and managed to spill it down her front while trying to sneak back into the office.

Har har


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss update:
> 
> She's just been to make a sly cup of tea for herself without asking anyone else and managed to spill it down her front while trying to sneak back into the office.
> 
> Har har



Work is made so much more bearable by such moments 

I better go and get dressed I suppose, off to see the MS Nurse at midday


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

stephj said:


> Hey soj


ello love! *waves*


Badgers said:


> When you next down Sojjy?



NEXT down?  I haven't BEEN down bajjy.  Well, not to that London, anyhow.  

The Innuendo Queen is back - bet you've missed me haven't you?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> NEXT down?  I haven't BEEN down bajjy.  Well, not to that London, anyhow.


Don't think you're missing much, it's full of those Cockerneys


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> The Innuendo Queen is back - bet you've missed me haven't you?



Sojjy, you hold this thread together


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> NEXT down?  I haven't BEEN down bajjy.  Well, not to that London, anyhow.


What... EVER?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Don't think you're missing much, it's full of those Cockerneys



Drag meet recently:


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd LOVE a pearly queen jacket!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> I'd LOVE a pearly queen jacket!


That's you in the front isn't it cesare?


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's you in the front isn't it cesare?




With ma pearly hat at a jaunty cockernee angle


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What... EVER?



Nah, I've passed through a few times on the way to elsewhere, and I've been to a couple of business meetings, but that's it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Well that's got to be fixed


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Well that's got to be fixed



Indeedy!

Right - butty and uglymug row catchup then


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it out now, I can't find it in local cinema
> 
> He'll make anyone swoon Badgers



I saw it in Islington, come North of the river


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

Nomming a big plate of lettuce, cucumber, tomatoes, colslaw and potato salad mmmm.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

been mostly reading the file of a bloke who wants total silence at all times , and rings just about everyone up to complain when a pin drops (almost literally) 


yet lives in a crowded Inner London Council Estate


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

wish i had a can of soup right now...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I saw it in Islington, come North of the river


I can't 

Trying to decide whether to cycle further into the city at 1pm to see some bees... there will be a lot of city types about


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Drag meet recently:


Which one is you?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> I'd LOVE a pearly queen jacket!



I don't know why I post stuff like this but..... 

I used to be a bingo caller back in the day. We did a cockney themed night one night and booked (for £3,000) Chas & Dave to provide the entertainment. We got jellied eels, pie, mash and liquor on the menu and sold London Pride at a £1 a pint. 

I had to hire a full Pearly King outfit for when I stood on stage calling the numbers to 500+ mad biddies and boozehounds.


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I don't know why I post stuff like this but.....
> 
> I used to be a bingo caller back in the day. We did a cockney themed night one night and booked (for £3,000) Chas & Dave to provide the entertainment. We got jellied eels, pie, mash and liquor on the menu and sold London Pride at a £1 a pint.
> 
> I had to hire a full Pearly King outfit for when I stood on stage calling the numbers to 500+ mad biddies and boozehounds.



I bet that was a brilliant night


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> I bet that was a brilliant night



I am proud to say it was actually. 
Sitting backstage with Chas & Dave was wicked. 
I was fucking shitfaced on stage calling the numbers.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am proud to say it was actually.
> Sitting backstage with Chas & Dave was wicked.
> I was fucking shitfaced on stage calling the numbers.



Sounds like a good night 


As predicted cuntboss' 'half day' has been curtailed to a 4pm finish


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> As predicted cuntboss' 'half day' has been curtailed to a 4pm finish



Twisting the fucking knife 

Right, I am off for a stroll


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Right - butty and uglymug row catchup then



Well that was pretty fucking lame.  Barely any biting, a bit of kicking!  And I didn't get to see the pic that kicked it all off!



Badgers said:


> I was fucking shitfaced on stage calling the numbers.



Hahaa!! Ace


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Right, I am off for a stroll


I will not get to T-50 by the time you are back


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Well that was pretty fucking lame.  Barely any biting, a bit of kicking!  And I didn't get to see the pic that kicked it all off!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaa!! Ace





This is it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

Subtle


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Subtle



It is actually!

Cheers cesare

I think it's funny myself but there you go eh?


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It is actually!
> 
> Cheers cesare
> 
> I think it's funny myself but there you go eh?



It was too subtle for me at first  But yeah, tis funny.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2010)

I should have eaten more for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

Lunch done 







This was a good lunch with Boss Man. 
He wants me to invent a new thing for the business. 
What to do, what to do, what to do, what to do, what to do, what to do, what to do? 

In other news I am sleepy now


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

First day back flying by - and off out to bank in a mo, swinging by tesco ont way 

could fucking MURDER a spliff right now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> What to do, what to do, what to do, what to do, what to do, what to do, what to do?


Something that involves burgers or kebabs?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> could fucking MURDER a spliff right now



Have one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

Right - been to see the MS Nurse, been into town, nearly bought a top/dress thing from New Look's sale but then thought "I am going be so mutton dressed as lamb" and out it back - which is unusual as I don't normally balk at being a bit mutton  - now back home and watching "Murder, She Wrote!"


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - been to see the MS Nurse, been into town, nearly bought a top/dress thing from New Look's sale but then thought "I am going be so mutton dressed as lamb" and out it back - which is unusual as I don't normally balk at being a bit mutton  - now back home and watching "Murder, She Wrote!"



How'd it go with the MS nurse?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - been to see the MS Nurse, been into town, nearly bought a top/dress thing from New Look's sale but then thought "I am going be so mutton dressed as lamb" and out it back - which is unusual as I don't normally balk at being a bit mutton  - now back home and watching "Murder, She Wrote!"



Off topic but Corporate Man has got Rebif on his desk. 
Is that for MS?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Have one



no weed mate

this is exactly why I don't bring me gubbins into work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> How'd it go with the MS nurse?



Good - had a chat about how I was feeling as well as the health issues and I came out feeling positive.

Plus she is going to check how the progress is going with getting me onto a trial of some new medication which would mean tablets rather than injections


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good - had a chat about how I was feeling as well as the health issues and I came out feeling positive.
> 
> Plus she is going to check how the progress is going with getting me onto a trial of some new medication which would mean tablets rather than injections



That's good! What's the medication? I guess it's not a different form of Interferon?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

That is good news queeny


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> tablets rather than injections



Excellent news


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 8, 2010)

Good news QoG!

As someone who has to have regular injections because of my endocrine system, I can sympathise with that - I feel like colander!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> That's good! What's the medication? I guess it's not a different form of Interferon?





BiddlyBee said:


> That is good news queeny





Badgers said:


> Excellent news




Thanks 

It's this - could be a good alternative to beta inteferon 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fingolimod


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

Aye, when my Dad switched from Interferon to Gleevec it was great that it was tablets not injections any more.


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's this - could be a good alternative to beta inteferon
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fingolimod



Some of the side effects look similar to interferon, but I'm guessing that they're not quite as harsh.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

So


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

yes?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Some of the side effects look similar to interferon, but I'm guessing that they're not quite as harsh.



I gather they are not as bad as interferon - luckily I do normally sleep though them but not always


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> yes?



Positive thinking Burger Girl


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

29,948 = BiddlyBee
29,960 = Badgers


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I gather they are not as bad as interferon - luckily I do normally sleep though them but not always



Yep, interferon's harsh.  My Dad had quite a good tolerance for it (comparatively) but he eased back on it for quality of life purposes. That's interferon A for CML, but the side effects are similar.

Fingers crossed they get you on these new meds soon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Positive thinking Burger Girl


YES? sleepy kebab boy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> YES? sleepy kebab boy



We are having Burrito I think...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Nah, just a bit of friendly fajita


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nah, just a bit of friendly fajita



I want steak and halloumi fajitas. 
Might cook soon, you in?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

are you at home already?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> are you at home already?



No, am still w*rking sadly. 
Working very hard and healing the recessionz


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

good news QOG

and some possible good news on the eating front for the 2 Bs


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


>


Milka have a new chocolate bar with daim pieces


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> and some possible good news on the eating front for the 2 Bs


 I thought he was using _burrito _in place of _banter, _so I did the same with_ fajita _


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Milka have a new chocolate bar with daim pieces


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Milka have a new chocolate bar with daim pieces



did they used to be called Dime bars? when did they change?


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Milka have a new chocolate bar with daim pieces



WANT


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> did they used to be called Dime bars? when did they change?


when they went all Scandinavian 

think it's called daim everywhere else.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> when they went all Scandinavian
> 
> think it's called daim everywhere else.



never noticed, I went to uni with a girl who did a dime bar ad in the early 
90s, she was on roller skates and hot pants  

she never dressed like that at uni


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> she never dressed like that at uni


did you ever ask her to?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> did you ever ask her to?



no, I didn't know that 3 or 4 years later she'd be happy to appear on telly dressed like that, I'm not marty mcfly


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> no, I didn't know that 3 or 4 years later she'd be happy to appear on telly dressed like that, I'm not marty mcfly


 oh, I thought you were.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> As predicted cuntboss' 'half day' has been curtailed to a 4pm finish



She's still here...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> never noticed, I went to uni with a girl who did a dime bar ad in the early
> 90s, she was on roller skates and hot pants
> 
> she never dressed like that at uni



Heh... 

My ex did a BK advert bouncing on a trampoline in Wembley Stadium with a Whopper in her hand. Pure class


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Heh...
> 
> My ex did a BK advert bouncing on a trampoline in Wembley Stadium with a Whopper in her hand. Pure class



that's better than a dime bar


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> She's still here...



piss take


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> that's better than a dime bar



We split when she joined a Spice Girls tribute band (Ginger) and headed to Ibiza in a private jet.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> piss take



She's finally fucked off.  Also a Raoul Moat lookalike has been spotted working next door.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We split when she joined a Spice Girls tribute band (Ginger) and headed to Ibiza in a private jet.



all of my exes left me to join tribute bands


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> We split when she joined a Spice Girls tribute band (Ginger) and headed to Ibiza in a private jet.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

People are leaving. 
I will be gone in less than 5 minutes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Blimey is it that time already... I'm off at 1/4 to


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> People are leaving.
> I will be gone in less than 5 minutes



 still over 30 minutes here 

but if the traffic gods are on my side, a shortish drive home


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

My burger is calling


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> My burger is calling



don't fight it, give in to it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> My burger is calling



Innuendo x 1,000,000


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> don't fight it, give in to it


I will be so upset if it's rubbish... but it can't be, all these foodies are raving about them! They do massive hotdogs too.... decisions, decisions!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> massive hotdogs



Innuendo x 1,000,000


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Innuendo x 1,000,000


only you can see innuendo in that!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> only you can see innuendo in that!



The (furry) burger or the (saucy) hot-dog?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

29973 v 29973


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The (furry) burger or the (saucy) hot-dog?


burger? burger? 

hotdog I'll give you, but burger?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> burger? burger?
> 
> hotdog I'll give you, but burger?



meat in baps


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> meat in baps


now I have rude pictures in my head marty!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2010)

Did someone mention baps?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

30k Freeday coming up!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> burger? burger?
> 
> hotdog I'll give you, but burger?



Never heard the term 'furry burger' then? Much like 'badly packed' or 'vertical' kebab?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Did someone mention baps?





Welcome back, soj.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Never heard the term 'furry burger' then? Much like 'badly packed' or 'vertical' kebab?



Kebab yes, burger no. I think you and marty made it up  

I've lidled, need to do housework, get showered, wait for boy, then burger is mine!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Kebab yes, burger no. I think you and marty made it up
> 
> I've lidled, need to do housework, get showered, wait for boy, then burger is mine!



We might pop down to the pub quite shortly.  It's so lovely out.


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

Done quick trip to bank and met mango5 for a drink. Was glad to get on airconned ELL train, even though it was only 2 stops. It's boiling out there!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmmmm, pub beer garden. Now that is an interesting thought! I should make use of the yard but that will just remind me I shoud be weeding and tidying. 

Burger Thursday report is gonna be mega tomorrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Done quick trip to bank and met mango5 for a drink. Was glad to get on airconned ELL train, even though it was only 2 stops. It's boiling out there!



Isn't it... i was melting on my bike!



Ms T said:


> We might pop down to the pub quite shortly.  It's so lovely out.



Think I'll wait for the boy and make myself pretty, save us a couple of seats


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Isn't it... i was melting on my bike!



It's going to be 28 degrees tomorrow  Flimsy tunic dress to the curry, I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> It's going to be 28 degrees tomorrow  Flimsy tunic dress to the curry, I think.



how does flimsy tunic dress and curry sauce mix?


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> how does flimsy tunic dress and curry sauce mix?



I'm hoping they don't come into contact with each other  I don't want turmeric stains on ma nice new dress


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> I'm hoping they don't come into contact with each other  I don't want turmeric stains on ma nice new dress


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> It's going to be 28 degrees tomorrow  Flimsy tunic dress to the curry, I think.


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>



Though having said that, it's multi coloured so turmeric accidents might blend in OK.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2010)

Flimsy you say?


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Flimsy you say?



Very. Requires things underneath.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 8, 2010)

We only went for a half while waiting for take away buritos, ended up drinking Jager bombs with an SA couple 
At least we are home and ready for bed now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

11 o'clock bump for the drag... what's going on with the curry tomorrow? i need some sort of plan... times, place, will there be more than 3 of us? 

(and I hate getting the train when I could be on my bike )


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Very. Requires things underneath.



Underneath you say?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 11 o'clock bump for the drag... what's going on with the curry tomorrow? i need some sort of plan... times, place, will there be more than 3 of us?
> 
> (and I hate getting the train when I could be on my bike )



Burger news?

There will be me and Kitty. I know we had a location sorted but need to go back through the thread to find it. Heading to London Bridge then? 

In other news I am hungover. Good pints at the Hoot last night while getting Burritos (chicken) and waking this morning hurt a bit. Made it up at half five though for the magic of Freeday! Bring on the race/footy weekend and stuff!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

Oi Biddles!!!!!!
You have nabbed the 30k!!!!


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oi Biddles!!!!!!
> You have nabbed the 30k!!!!



Ha ha


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

I was gutted this morning wasn't Saturday 

Ok, I'll get train in for possible curry action.

Burger was very nice, but not 'the best' in London... photo later.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

Burger pics keenly awaited  

Watching a squirrel robbing peanuts from the bird feeders in the yard. Need to get moving shortly and lose this stinking hangover. Maybe a shower will help?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm still contemplating cycling in to work


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

Watered the plants as a hot day lies in store. Wifey 'shut' the back door to stop the cat getting out. When I say 'shut' I actually mean locked and then headed to the shower. Was a fun 15-20 minutes in the yard waiting to get back indoors to get ready for work  

Well, the plants are soaked and there are less weeds now. Time to hop in the shower and get going (again) for hot Fryday Freeday.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 9, 2010)

Free yogurt at the station today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Free yogurt at the station today



More details... what flavour? 

My journey in is not going well, will have to see how the rest of the day goes before I commit to curry


----------



## machine cat (Jul 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> More details... what flavour?
> 
> My journey in is not going well, will have to see how the rest of the day goes before I commit to curry



Muller Greek yogurt with summer fruits


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

My commute has been fookin frocktastic today. A round of applause for the ladies of Clapham especially  

Really really can't be arsed today. No shocker there but such a nice hot Friday should be park, pub and such really. Oh well, gotta feed the meter and the park is close for lunch


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oi Biddles!!!!!!
> You have nabbed the 30k!!!!



Must've been burger energy 

What am I on? can't see numbers on here


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Muller Greek yogurt with summer fruits



Yum!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yum!



I was quite pleased with it.

Free breakfast


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My commute has been fookin frocktastic today. A round of applause for the ladies of Clapham especially
> 
> Really really can't be arsed today. No shocker there but such a nice hot Friday should be park, pub and such really. Oh well, gotta feed the meter and the park is close for lunch



Friday frocks, innit?

I felt really sick on the tube this morning - got to work and had a coffee and a bacon muffin and feeling a lot better.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2010)

Is there a curry plan for later then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2010)

Morning all


Badgers said:


> Wifey 'shut' the back door to stop the cat getting out. When I say 'shut' I actually mean locked and then headed to the shower.


'Accidentally'?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 9, 2010)

Just woken up.
No work for me today. Off to sunny Wales


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

*29,996* 



Ms T said:


> Friday frocks, innit?



Innit 



Ms T said:


> Is there a curry plan for later then?



Well there is a loose plan in place mentioning curry and London Bridge. 
Typical us thinking curry in this weather 



neonwilderness said:


> 'Accidentally'?



She claims so


----------



## machine cat (Jul 9, 2010)

I want curry


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Typical us thinking curry in this weather


as the boy said this morning... what's the weather like in countries where curry originates from


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> as the boy said this morning... what's the weather like in countries where curry originates from



Zigately.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

*burger...*

...with bacon and cheese


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2010)

Who's in charge of curry plans?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Welcome back, soj.


Why thank you ma'am 



Badgers said:


> In other news I am hungover. Good pints at the Hoot last night while getting Burritos (chicken) and waking this morning hurt a bit. Made it up at half five though for the magic of Freeday! Bring on the race/footy weekend and stuff!!!



Urgh - I too am ever so slightly hungover.  Was a fucking STORMING gig last night, place was fucking bouncing, met people I haven't seen for years, and managed to not fall off the balcony dancing like a twat

Call me a cunt right now, cos my lass has offered to come in and cover this affy for me so I can get a bit of kip before doing it all again tonight and tomorrow


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Call me a cunt right now, cos my lass has offered to come in and cover this affy for me so I can get a bit of kip before doing it all again tonight and tomorrow



Cunt


----------



## the button (Jul 9, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Who's in charge of curry plans?



Ideally, we just need to keep asking each other where it is and when it is, for the rest of the day.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 9, 2010)

A nice quiet day today. The woman who always feels cold is on leave so I've opened all the windows.

Most people are out at Court or in meetings so I'm chain drinking tea and reading the Metro out loud in an amusing manner to missing paperclip woman.


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

the button said:


> Ideally, we just need to keep asking each other where it is and when it is, for the rest of the day.



I propose we have cool drinks and maybe a curry if it isn't too hot ... in London Bridge.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2010)

the button said:


> Ideally, we just need to keep asking each other where it is and when it is, for the rest of the day.





Thing is, on a nice, sunny Friday evening, we probably need to book a table.  Which involves having a vague plan.


----------



## the button (Jul 9, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Thing is, on a nice, sunny Friday evening, we probably need to book a table.  Which involves having a vague plan.



Nah, any plan, however vague, will involve someone saying that the plan is shit, or implying that it has been somehow formulated in order to exclude them.

This is the internet.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 9, 2010)

Just in for a few hours this morning and then I'm off to hospital later for a consultation (hence not being able to do curry night tonight ) - wish me luck!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2010)

up to my neck in work basically.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2010)

G'luck steph m'dear!  

In other news I just had a saussie and egg butty with brown sauce.  I just want to sleep now


----------



## machine cat (Jul 9, 2010)

leaking pen!!!!


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

Mmm toast. Good luck steph! DrC, I refer you to the tampon thread.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2010)

Mornin' all!!

For some reason the boss hasn't swiched the lights on in our rather cavernous office as she thinks it will make it too warm . She is so fucking wierd!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2010)

the button said:


> Nah, any plan, however vague, will involve someone saying that the plan is shit, or implying that it has been somehow formulated in order to exclude them.
> 
> This is the internet.



Are we wedded to London Bridge, which will be rammed with office workers on a Friday night?

If not, I suggest The Canton Arms in Vauxhall/Stockwell, followed by either tapas in one of the Portuguese or Spanish places, or a curry at the fabulous Hot Stuff.  

http://web.mac.com/juleshussey/hot_stuff/Welcome.html


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck, steph.  Hope it goes well.


----------



## the button (Jul 9, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Are we wedded to London Bridge, which will be rammed with office workers on a Friday night?
> 
> If not, I suggest The Canton Arms in Vauxhall/Stockwell, followed by either tapas in one of the Portuguese or Spanish places, or a curry at the fabulous Hot Stuff.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/juleshussey/hot_stuff/Welcome.html



And so it begins.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2010)

stephj said:


> Just in for a few hours this morning and then I'm off to hospital later for a consultation (hence not being able to do curry night tonight ) - wish me luck!



Good luck, hope everything goes okay


----------



## machine cat (Jul 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> DrC, I refer you to the tampon thread.






Panic over! My hands and desk are now clean but my pencil will never be the same again.  

Facilities even came and took photos of the offending pen and the devastation it caused


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ...with bacon and cheese



nom!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2010)

stephj said:


> Thanks everyone



good luck from me too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2010)

stephj said:


> Thanks everyone


and from me too


----------



## machine cat (Jul 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> good luck from me too





Paulie Tandoori said:


> and from me too



and me!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

and me too stephj


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys 

(overwhelmed )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

the button said:


> Nah, any plan, however vague, will involve someone saying that the plan is shit, or implying that it has been somehow formulated in order to exclude them.
> 
> This is the internet.


I can't do it with too vague a plan, sorry.

I'll keep an eye on how things develop


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2010)

Need



Sleep



Now


----------



## the button (Jul 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I can't do it with too vague a plan, sorry.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on how things develop



So far, it's either drinks or a curry near either London Bridge or Vauxhall.

Will that do?


----------



## ringo (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh dear, back here again on a Friday


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2010)

Slacking again I see ringo 

tut tut


----------



## ringo (Jul 9, 2010)

As I made the kids' breakfast this morning all I could do was stare at the wine rack full of real ale and red wine. Never stood a chance after that.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2010)

the button said:


> So far, it's either drinks or a curry near either London Bridge or Vauxhall.
> 
> Will that do?



I'm with Bee - I need a plan, dammit!  

Badgers, cesare - what think you?


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I'm with Bee - I need a plan, dammit!
> 
> Badgers, cesare - what think you?



Welllllll, I guess we spent quite a bit of time fixing the location last month, so I'd prefer to stick with London Bridge. As for the curry aspect, I don't really mind, I was just thinking we could meet for a drink first sort of thing.

I'm happy to book tables or whatever.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

I am good to go peeps but REALLY busy. 
Would prefer London Bridge to Vauxhall but all good for me. 




*EEEEK!!!! This is post 29,998*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2010)

This morning has gone very quick which is unusual for a Friday. waiting to have another meeting with the MD.  I'll have to hold off lunch for a while, can guarantee he'll phone me as soon as I start making it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2010)

have they caught Raoul yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't think so, local chip shops are on high alert


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2010)

Curry in London Bridge eh?

I might manage that.

Can we meet in the marker porter?

Can I bring a non-dragger along?


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2010)

I need to get to the brewharf in London Bridge to pick up a glass someone left for me, so this is supremely convenient.

I was wondering how I was ever going to muster up the Bebothered to make it all the way there.


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

Decision: London Bridge. Meet at Market Porter. Non draggers welcome. 


Everyone happy?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2010)

Just under 40 minutes to go for me campers, and then it's straight home for a spliff and a horlicks, and 40 or so hundred winks 


(to the tune of The Battle Hymn of the Republic)

Oh I'm a big fat dragging cuuu-uunt
I'm a big fat dragging cuu-uunt
I'm a big fat dragging cuuu-uunt
And I like to sleep allllll dayyyyy

hey hey!


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Just under 40 minutes to go for me campers, and then it's straight home for a spliff and a horlicks, and 40 or so hundred winks
> 
> 
> (to the tune of The Battle Hymn of the Republic)
> ...




I should be going in THREE minutes, but I have to cover reception for an hour for someone's lunch. Then home!


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Decision: London Bridge. Meet at Market Porter. Non draggers welcome.
> 
> 
> Everyone happy?



oh-hold on... how about the Rake? It's a bit small but there are only about three of us going, are there?   It's directly round the corner from the Market Porter anyway. Either's good.


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> oh-hold on... how about the Rake? It's a bit small but there are only about three of us going, are there?   It's directly round the corner from the Market Porter anyway. Either's good.



Badgers, KittyP, me, button, you, non-dragger, MsT, and - hopefully - Bee. Marty hasn't said yet, but he originally said he would  Quite a few of us.

The Rake'll be over-run on a Friday night


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Badgers, KittyP, me, button, you, non-dragger, MsT, and - hopefully - Bee. Marty hasn't said yet, but he originally said he would  Quite a few of us.
> 
> The Rake'll be over-run on a Friday night



And the Market Porter will be positively empty. 

What time are you thinking?


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

Ms T said:


> And the Market Porter will be positively empty.
> 
> What time are you thinking?




True, I was just saying that to button 

I can be there any time tbh. Five for the early birds?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> I should be going in THREE minutes, but I have to cover reception for an hour for someone's lunch. Then home!



yeehaa!! sleep, then MORE BEER AND DANCING wooo


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2010)

right, balls to it, am shutting down now

see ya Tuesday - don't work too hard *snigger*



oh and have a fantabulous curreh night y'all


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> right, balls to it, am shutting down now
> 
> see ya Tuesday - don't work too hard *snigger*
> 
> ...



You cunt, soj.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

Enjoy your groupie weekend... you are a groupie cunt aren't ya?


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Badgers, KittyP, me, button, you, non-dragger, MsT, and - hopefully - Bee. Marty hasn't said yet, but he originally said he would  Quite a few of us.
> 
> The Rake'll be over-run on a Friday night



Glyn the manager will be pleased though 

The non-dragger is rich!    ...should I have left that bit a surprise?


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> Glyn the manager will be pleased though
> 
> The non-dragger is rich!    ...should I have left that bit a surprise?



A rich non-dragger  (I know, I know)

Have a great time soj! (cunt)


----------



## the button (Jul 9, 2010)

Having narrowed it down to two pubs, if I could have some idea which one I'm going to before I leave work at appx 6 this evening, that would be most kind.

TIA.


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2010)

the button said:


> Having narrowed it down to two pubs, if I could have some idea which one I'm going to before I leave work at appx 6 this evening, that would be most kind.
> 
> TIA.





OK let's call ot the market porter. The People's choice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

Has Badgers flounced pre 30k?


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Has Badgers flounced pre 30k?



Nah, he's just busy today. I think 

Market Porter everyone ... what sort of time are people arriving?


----------



## the button (Jul 9, 2010)

Will be out of here at 6ish; won't take me long to get there. (Probably just as long to walk from London Bridge to pub as it'll take to get from Old St to London Bridge on the tube. Especially if I come out of the wrong exit at London Bridge, as I almost certainly will ).


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

the button said:


> Will be out of here at 6ish; won't take me long to get there. (Probably just as long to walk from London Bridge to pub as it'll take to get from Old St to London Bridge on the tube. Especially if I come out of the wrong exit at London Bridge, as I almost certainly will ).



Follow the Borough Market exit ...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 9, 2010)

I might leave early today.


----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> Nah, he's just busy today. I think
> 
> Market Porter everyone ... what sort of time are people arriving?



Probably about 6:70 or 7? Is that a bit late?  We _could_ be there earlier, it's just I'm trying to keep down the amount of drinking time, as part of a hangover reduction scheme.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2010)

Takes a biG breath *OMGTHEINTERNETHASBEENOFFSINCE11.30ANDIHAVEHADNOWORKANDJUSTTHEBOSSFORCOMPANY ANDCOULDN'TEVENACCESSFACEBOOKONMYPHONEANDiHAVEBEN_SO_VERYBORED!!!*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

and breathe again!


----------



## Lea (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it home time yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> and breathe again!





God it has been so dull - I even had to stop reading my book becasue I don't want to finish it before the commute home tonight


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2010)

off for physio in half hour. 7 things crossed off my list, 5 to go.


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

Stig said:


> Probably about 6:70 or 7? Is that a bit late?  We _could_ be there earlier, it's just I'm trying to keep down the amount of drinking time, as part of a hangover reduction scheme.



I'll aim for 6.00 ish I think, button'll probably get there for approx 6.30.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2010)

they're supposed to let me know if i get made redundant today.
i'm on holiday for three weeks from next week, so i emailed the bod who's doing the interviews and told them i need to know TODAY and they responded with a mealy mouthed 'I may be able to meet with you later today' MAY? 
if i don't hear by 5, am i within my rights to march up there and demand an answer?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> they're supposed to let me know if i get made redundant today.
> i'm on holiday for three weeks from next week, so i emailed the bod who's doing the interviews and told them i need to know TODAY and they responded with a mealy mouthed 'I may be able to meet with you later today' MAY?
> if i don't hear by 5, am i within my rights to march up there and demand an answer?



Yes, it would be unfair to let you go off on holiday uncertain as to your future. That's horrible (((OU)))


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

Market Porter then Dragtards? 

Sweet, am looking forward to raising my social profile by being seen with the best of the best of the best that the well equipped modern office has to offer. The chat will be racy, the stories bold and revealing, the smoking frequent, the beer flowing and the innuendo dropping like a bomb. I have my legs on show and on good authority I expect to see at least one summer frock swinging in the breeze. The brass have now gone home and I am ready to rumble Dragnuts, what say you, WHAT SAY YOU INDEED?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

erm, I don't think I'm going to come tonight.


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Market Porter then Dragtards?
> 
> Sweet, am looking forward to raising my social profile by being seen with the best of the best of the best that the well equipped modern office has to offer. The chat will be racy, the stories bold and revealing, the smoking frequent, the beer flowing and the innuendo dropping like a bomb. I have my legs on show and on good authority I expect to see at least one summer frock swinging in the breeze. The brass have now gone home and I am ready to rumble Dragnuts, what say you, WHAT SAY YOU INDEED?



It's all on


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> erm, I don't think I'm going to come tonight.



What?



cesare said:


> It's all on



It is?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> if i don't hear by 5, am i within my rights to march up there and demand an answer?



I would and I am sure you are within your rights but don't take this as a guarantee of a good outcome.


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is?



It's on, at the Market Porter from whenever the first of us arrives


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

See you at the Rake by 6pm then


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

Missed the 30k like a fox


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Missed the 30k like a fox


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2010)

Right, I am outta here - have a great night at the curry/beer meet those draggers who are going. And a good weekend to the rest of ya cunts!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right, I am outta here - have a great night at the curry/beer meet those draggers who are going. And a good weekend to the rest of ya cunts!


You too ya cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

Fuck this fucking fucked up shitfuck, I am off and shit you cunts


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I would and I am sure you are within your rights but don't take this as a guarantee of a good outcome.



i went up and politely beseeched them. i have a meeting at 7pm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i went up and politely beseeched them. i have a meeting at 7pm.


Good work.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

When is this?


----------



## zenie (Jul 9, 2010)

It would be rude if I didn't come and say hello wouldn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

Get there beeeatch!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

I feel sick. 
Went past Nandos.
People were actually eating there. 
What the fuck?


----------



## zenie (Jul 9, 2010)

hahaha 

Right, now we just need to get that Biddlybee out! 

She'd better not have left work already and not be coming for at least ONE WHOLE DRINK!!


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

zenie said:


> It would be rude if I didn't come and say hello wouldn't it?



Very rude. You must! Hurray!

Good luck OU.


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

New work coming in after 5pm on Friday


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2010)

still at work....


----------



## the button (Jul 9, 2010)

cesare said:


> New work coming in after 5pm on Friday



Bastards. 

If only there was some parallel from 20th century history that could capture something of the brutality and unfairness of such behaviour.


----------



## cesare (Jul 9, 2010)

the button said:


> Bastards.
> 
> If only there was some parallel from 20th century history that could capture something of the brutality and unfairness of such behaviour.





Well, I can't complain too much as long as I actually get paid for it I s'pose.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2010)

See you winners in half hour ish or something


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm leaving work now.  Laters.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2010)

YES!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 9, 2010)

Good news on your job situation, OU?!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 9, 2010)

My consultation went well and its confirmed that I'll be undergoing some reconstructive surgery in September.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2010)

stephj said:


> My consultation went well and its confirmed that I'll be undergoing some reconstructive surgery in September.


is that a good thing? presume it is 

my physio bloke made my vertabrae pop this avvie, made me scared but he said that's good. felt very wierd since - almost cycled into a car on the way home, didn't bother with rugby, wish i could have made the curry tbh.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is that a good thing? presume it is



It is Paulie  I didn't really want to go into much detail here!



Paulie Tandoori said:


> my physio bloke made my vertabrae pop this avvie, made me scared but he said that's good. felt very wierd since - almost cycled into a car on the way home, didn't bother with rugby, wish i could have made the curry tbh.



Oooh, that sounds painful! but all supposed to help though?!

I wonder how the curry night is going?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> YES!



Good news OU, really pleased for you and you can enjoy your holiday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2010)

/\/\/\like that i hope @stephj innit


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2010)

stephj said:


> My consultation went well and its confirmed that I'll be undergoing some reconstructive surgery in September.



wicked news!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks OU.

Tell us more then, what happened?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2010)

they're giving me a wad of cash to leave my hateful job. i leave on halloween and will be free to restart my dismal life. my shoulders feel all weird. took me a while to realise that i've been so physically tense for months that it felt normal to me. being relaxed feels odd!
i'm going to the shops to get some booze!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm pleased OU. Go and have yourself a drink


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 9, 2010)

It's amazing that sudden feeling of weight and tension being lifted from you having finished or are due to finish a job that you just hate.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> they're giving me a wad of cash to leave my hateful job. i leave on halloween and will be free to restart my dismal life. my shoulders feel all weird. took me a while to realise that i've been so physically tense for months that it felt normal to me. being relaxed feels odd!
> i'm going to the shops to get some booze!


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2010)

My god marty!!! It's all your fault!!

I am so full of curry I hardly made it home and now I am groaning on the garden bench!!!

Damn you McFly!!!


----------



## Belushi (Jul 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> they're giving me a wad of cash to leave my hateful job. i leave on halloween and will be free to restart my dismal life. my shoulders feel all weird. took me a while to realise that i've been so physically tense for months that it felt normal to me. being relaxed feels odd!
> i'm going to the shops to get some booze!



At last


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2010)

Curry Drag


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2010)

Non nom nom


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2010)

SW2 chick posse on the way to their cribs


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2010)

Something on the tube spooked them


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2010)

ms t looks like she has a massive box of krispy kremes she's tucking into


----------



## cesare (Jul 10, 2010)

stephj said:


> My consultation went well and its confirmed that I'll be undergoing some reconstructive surgery in September.





Orang Utan said:


> they're giving me a wad of cash to leave my hateful job. i leave on halloween and will be free to restart my dismal life. my shoulders feel all weird. took me a while to realise that i've been so physically tense for months that it felt normal to me. being relaxed feels odd!
> i'm going to the shops to get some booze!



Two lots of good news 

And a great drink and curry, lovely to see everyone. Good pics there Badgers. I wondered who one of them was then I realised that I still haven't got used to my hair


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2010)

A long hot week is over and my early start tomorrow is cancelled too


----------



## cesare (Jul 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> A long hot is over and my early start tomorrow is cancelled too



No early drag


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2010)

This is a good thing given current state of body and mind


----------



## cesare (Jul 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is a good thing given current state of body and mind



We walked back rather than getting the tube, helped to digest the normous curry


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 10, 2010)

Fucking great news for OU and stephj 

Sorry I chipped off before curry, was feeling rough. Good pics Badgers!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2010)

kittyP said:


> My god marty!!! It's all your fault!!
> 
> I am so full of curry I hardly made it home and now I am groaning on the garden bench!!!
> 
> Damn you McFly!!!



I was actually asleep when you posted this  had a few drinks, a meal at a sardinian restuarant - got home at 9, sneaked off to the spare room and fell asleep - got woken up and told to go to bed - did 

slept until 7


----------



## Stig (Jul 10, 2010)

I bloody love curry   I'm having leftovers right now for breakfast. 

Was a great curry. I was a but startled that they absolutely refused to consider going off menu. (we asked for Sag Gobi- Most places will just chuck some cauliflower and spinach in a bit of generic side dish sauce for you.) They must be rigorously organised in the kitchen.   All Marty's fault, of course.

When's the next one?  I'm looking forward to it already.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting that hideous picture of me on the tube, badgers.  

I think I'm the only person dragging today.  Damn, I've got stamina.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm not dragging, just been playing catch up on the thread, morning Ms T 

Sorry I missed the drinks/curry last night, prior engagement...

I'm in a shiny new contract and chilled out sooo much after dumping my last client


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2010)

Stig said:


> I bloody love curry   I'm having leftovers right now for breakfast.
> 
> Was a great curry. I was a but startled that they absolutely refused to consider going off menu. (we asked for Sag Gobi- Most places will just chuck some cauliflower and spinach in a bit of generic side dish sauce for you.) They must be rigorously organised in the kitchen.   All Marty's fault, of course.
> 
> When's the next one?  I'm looking forward to it already.



i take the blame! I completely forgot I'd agreed to go on this curry, I thought I had met my drag meet obligations when we had that drink a few weeks ago


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

Tired x 1,000,000


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2010)

another week to tick off, in the tick book of life

<dips pen in ink>


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> another week to tick off, in the tick book of life



Did you ever play the 'Game of Life' board game Marty? There was no mention of the drag as I recall?


----------



## the button (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah well. Back to the fun palace.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2010)

That curry looks lush 


Just come to the office and found £15 world cup winnings on my desk.


----------



## cesare (Jul 12, 2010)

Morning! *chirpy*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

12th today, months are flying past! Got some time off (3 days) this month and another 4 in August which is pleasing. 

In other news we have run out of coffee so had tea today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

cesare said:


> *chirpy*



Does not compute


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you ever play the 'Game of Life' board game Marty? There was no mention of the drag as I recall?



You don't need a board game to play the game of life my dear old dragging friend


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2010)

Just ignored the boss's phone call.

Twice.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2010)

Morning.  Another week of cuntboss hanging around


----------



## Ms T (Jul 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 12th today, months are flying past! Got some time off (3 days) this month and another 4 in August which is pleasing.
> 
> In other news we have run out of coffee so had tea today



I've got the week off next week.  Can't wait.

Tea is better than coffee first thing anyway.  Look on the bright side.

No dragging for me today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

A morning of mixed blessings... absolutely shattered, but had a nice cycle in. Got a sausage bap for breakfast  then my front tyre just blew


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> A morning of mixed blessings... absolutely shattered, but had a nice cycle in. Got a sausage bap for breakfast  then my front tyre just blew



what god give with one hand (sausage bap) he rips away violently with the other (tyre)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> A morning of mixed blessings... absolutely shattered, but had a nice cycle in. Got a sausage bap for breakfast  then my front tyre just blew



Win/Fail 

I got a baguette with chicken and pastrami which looks ok but not really 'breakfasty' is it? Have some salad for lunch today (not kebab or burger) and found a Kitkat in my drawer!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2010)

grumpy tenants bring joy to me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> what god give with one hand (sausage bap) he rips away violently with the other (tyre)


I want someone to come and fix it for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Got a sausage bap for breakfast  then my front tyre just blew



Drag karma? 

Looks like most people are going out today, I think a trip out at lunch will be in order to avoid cuntboss' shit stories.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want someone to come and fix it for me



Jesus will lol


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Drag karma?


fucked up karma if it is... I've got a busy busy day ahead


----------



## aqua (Jul 12, 2010)

how the hell is it only 10am already?

and how did I end up on the phone to the tory party conference organisers *goes for shower as I feel dirty*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Jesus will lol


Cheesus might


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2010)

Morning!

Just me and the newbie today *shivers slightly*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Another week of cuntboss hanging around





QueenOfGoths said:


> Just me and the newbie today *shivers slightly*



Swap?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Swap?



Okay!! 

Actually he has been quite chatty so far, and done the work I have given him without complaint


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

Busy morning was busy  
Was spreadsheets though which are nice fun  

Lunchtime?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunchtime?




been and gone, the long Monday afternoon drag awaits me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

so no offers to come and fix my bike then? I'll pay in biscuits, maybe even crisps


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

lunch = fix bike

Then actually eat my lunch while working and now meeting.

Please not a long one, please, please, please! 

This Monday is shite so far!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

Yawn, is it 5pm yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

No office on Friday!!! 

Going here which should be fucking mental and that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No office on Friday!!!
> 
> Going here which should be fucking mental and that



"have-a-go dancing" I like that


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

It is the seminars programmes I love...



> Thameside Harmony Chorus
> Ladies Barbershop Singers


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> No office on Friday!!!
> 
> Going here which should be fucking mental and that


Get me something free


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Get me something free



Heh, nothing like planning ahead babes? 
On the Saturday after it is my mums fellas 80th so gotta get something for him too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

Any draggers used to watch The Red Hand Gang on the telly?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

Right, the cycle of doom needs to be done... please let my tyre last the distance, please


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

Morning Loseday warriors  

Lazy evening last night. Tidied the kitchen up, made some dinner and was asleep by half nine. Slightly easier waking this morning which is good. Got a lot to do today, too much for one day in fact


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

Dragged my arse out of bed... too tired to swim, and worried about my bike


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

Worried about the tyre? Did you fix it or replace it yesterday? Must have been really annoying though 

Bit damp out there today but still seems hot and only showers forecast. Guess this is good for the plants but no good for a puncture prone tyre


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

Replaced the tube to get home, but can't fix the tyre, need a new one. Got home without a puncture, so fingers crossed I can get to the shop without another


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

Fingers crossed BB!

Bike is possibly less irritating than waiting for these fucking buses today though. Grrr


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2010)

The dating classifieds in the metro today suck


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> The dating classifieds in the metro today suck



Wank in the bog at work, will help you focus. 

In other news a couple are rowing on the bus. Going for it too, discussing each others money and sex habits. She is a slag and he 'ain't' all that' it seems.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wank in the bog at work, will help you focus.



I'm waiting for the afternoon to do that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2010)

Morning all.

Started a disk defrag on my PC, an excellent excuse for not doing any work for a while


----------



## the button (Jul 13, 2010)

Morning, draggers. Got up when my alarm went off this morning, which is why I'm 45 minutes early.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

Hurray... made it to work without a puncture, but boo... another lunchtime of bike fixing


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2010)

in on time  and took my mac in a sac in my bag, and needed it


----------



## Ms T (Jul 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Any draggers used to watch The Red Hand Gang on the telly?



Yup.  

Last day off the drag for me until the weekend.  Hendo is coming home today after a very wet camping trip in Wales.  I am hoping it has put him off the idea permanently.  

In other news, today I am doing pilates, then zumba, then meeting a friend for a posh. leisurely lunch at Trinity in Clapham. 

http://www.trinityrestaurant.co.uk/lunch_menu.html


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2010)

Cuntboss is 'swithering' cancelling her day off on Thursday


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Yup.
> 
> Last day off the drag for me until the weekend.  Hendo is coming home today after a very wet camping trip in Wales.  I am hoping it has put him off the idea permanently.
> 
> ...


Well I think you should cunt off then


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2010)

good luck on the tyre situation bee


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

Just scraped in at 08:59 after an irritating journey. 
Coffee on desk and updating to-do list. 
Too many emails to write!!!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Well I think you should cunt off then



How rude.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

Boss Man and Radio Woman have a 'business' lunch with our largest supplier today. 
The location is a pub near the office and the meeting is booked from 12-6pm. 
I am not attending


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> good luck on the tyre situation bee


I'll buy you a beer if you come and fit it for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

Ms T said:


> How rude.


I've had a bad night/morning 

...and your weekend starts today!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've had a bad night/morning
> 
> ...and your weekend starts today!



No, working Weds-Friday.  But then on holiday for a week.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

I read *off* as *of* in your post.

In that case I take my cunty remarks back and with save them for Sunday


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll buy you a beer if you come and fit it for me



I'd make it worse, I'm clueless about bike mechanics, haven't ridden a bike in about 30 years - and even then, I rode a bike that didn't have gears 

(((((Chipper)))))


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'd make it worse, I'm clueless about bike mechanics



Just go and suck the air through your teeth and tut a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Just go and suck the air through your teeth and tut a bit.



I'm great at that, I'll also sigh, take a drag of my cigarette and shake my head


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2010)

It seems as if everyone in my office has just discovered lolcats


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

The office upstairs (KPs pretty blonde PR/Sales army) has another meeting going on in reception here. They seem to have at least one a week where two of them sit there discussing personality clashes  

Glad I don't get that


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2010)

Morning campers

I am FUCKED.  What a fucking brilliant weekend  

Only 4 days to go 

Once again, did I miss much?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2010)

i got made redundant - sort of!
some people went for a curry

i shouldn't be posting as i am on day 2 of a 3 week holiday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> *i got made redundant - sort of!*
> some people went for a curry
> 
> i shouldn't be posting as i am on day 2 of a 3 week holiday



Oh (((OU)))  that doesn't sound good


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good news OU, really pleased for you and you can enjoy your holiday





QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh (((OU)))  that doesn't sound good



make your mind up!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

Excellent stuff... 

I have not got the email (will try) but just read it off someone else's machine. 

One of our sales people was discussing something with a prospective client and it never came to anything. She emailed him stating that she had done some research on us and other options and gave a few reasons why she did not want us to work for them. He hit reply instead of forward and typed something like 'I don't know why I bother with stupid tarts like this, she clearly does not know the business' and hit send to Boss Man and her at the same time  

Excellent Tuesday skills


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> make your mind up!



But...but.. that's when I thought you weren't been made redundant *sticks out quivering bottom lip*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning campers
> 
> I am FUCKED.  What a fucking brilliant weekend
> 
> ...


Ello ello slacker 

How was your beau's gigs?



Orang Utan said:


> i got made redundant - sort of!
> some people went for a curry
> 
> i shouldn't be posting as i am on day 2 of a 3 week holiday


Stop posting then and enjoy your holiday! Are you going _on_ holiday somewhere?

I thought you were pleased with the redundancy result because you wanted out of there anyway, though you did mention something about your _dismal future_


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent stuff...
> 
> I have not got the email (will try) but just read it off someone else's machine.
> 
> ...



Quality

we need updating on the fall-out!


schoolboy error though


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ello ello slacker
> 
> How was your beau's gigs?



Oh my lord - they were fucking _bouncing!_ You had to peel people off the ceiling all 3 nights - just fucking incredible   Was a huge love-in too with fans who hadn't seen each other in years hugging and kissing and laughing - just amazing   I broke my voice again after only just getting it back after Beatherder 

Sorry to hear about your redundancy OU - think you were in for quite a big wedge though weren't you?  Should help a bit til you find more work chuck


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

What sorta music are they soj?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm overdrawn for the first time in ages, STILL 3 days to pay day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2010)

I am not feeling or looking my best today.

Bad period pains plus side effects from my MS medicaton meant little sleep and my hair has decided it needs to be frizzy. I basically look like a very tired very mad old cat lady, especially as I am shuffling around with my stick.

I just want to go home and go back to bed


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Stop posting then and enjoy your holiday! Are you going _on_ holiday somewhere?



i am ecstatic! i am holidaying in london, with a few days in leeds.
i am enjoying my holiday so far. yesterday i did nowt and today i am 'spring' cleaning the kitchen, which means cleaning behind fridge and cooker and underneath units. bliss!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Sorry to hear about your redundancy OU - think you were in for quite a big wedge though weren't you?  Should help a bit til you find more work chuck


don't be sorry - a weight has been lifted from my shoulders and on halloween i shall be free from the evil place with some money in my pocket.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am not feeling or looking my best today.
> 
> Bad period pains plus side effects from my MS medicaton meant little sleep and my hair has decided it needs to be frizzy. I basically look like a very tired very mad old cat lady, especially as I am shuffling around with my stick.
> 
> I just want to go home and go back to bed



booo!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i am ecstatic! i am holidaying in london, with a few days in leeds.
> i am enjoying my holiday so far. yesterday i did nowt and today i am 'spring' cleaning the kitchen, which means cleaning behind fridge and cooker and underneath units. bliss!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What sorta music are they soj?



Sort of folky punky working class Northern   Some mad jumpy round stuff and some ballads too


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> don't be sorry - a weight has been lifted from my shoulders and on halloween i shall be free from the evil place with some money in my pocket.



 excellent


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2010)

just realised, it's actually the 13th, just 2 days from payday


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just realised, it's actually the 13th, just 2 days from payday



me too. that's why i'm staying in til thursday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

Lunch plans? 

I have some small rolls and salad. 
Have to stroll to town to bank a cheque for the company. 
Might take my postcards and have a pint on the way back writing them out.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just realised, it's actually the 13th, just 2 days from payday


8 days here 

I have a nice lunch, which looks massive in all it's different tupperwares, but is only salad, coleslaw, tuna and a slice of ham


----------



## Ms T (Jul 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just realised, it's actually the 13th, just 2 days from payday



Yep.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

13 days here


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 8 days here


17 days for me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2010)

One week till payday here. And lunch is carrot, celery, radish and tomato, soft cheese and melba toast. And a few oat cakes.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 17 days for me



Winning so far (or losing) in the time till payday race.


----------



## cesare (Jul 13, 2010)

I've slept for hours and hours  Mebbe cos it's a bit cooler.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2010)

Definitely losing.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 13, 2010)

Shit week so far, and I'm feeling pretty low, but I'm off for the rest of it (awaits to be called a cunt ).


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2010)

cunt


----------



## cesare (Jul 13, 2010)

I haven't eaten anything since my toasties yesterday lunchtime. Starting to feel a bit peckish.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2010)

I just stuffed my face with Tuscan bean and tomato soup, and 2 slices of buttered toast

Feel sleepy now.  Can someone please blow up the phone system here, as I am getting proper fucking fed up of wankers ringing me up


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

Nibble of salad then quick stroll to the bank


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2010)

day off yesterday (hangover), so loads to catch up with today, salad for me dinner and my back hurts still. and it's bastard raining today 

but, in better news, should get paid at the end of the week


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

My sandals have snapped


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

The left one


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2010)

Were your socks too big?

Fucksake - is it not hometime yet?  I am in dire need of sleep


----------



## cesare (Jul 13, 2010)

Poor paulie's back  and badger's sandals 

On a brighter note, I'm now eating a big plateful of onion, garlic, red pepper, pineuts and courgette fried, then with cous cous added, then chopped coriander and tomato once the cous cous had swelled up. Lush


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My sandals have snapped


Why are you wearing sandals on a rainy day?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why are you wearing sandals on a rainy day?



stone crackers as my dad would say


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

In other news, my tyre is changed, my rather big lunch is eaten, not got a cup of tea a garibaldi and lots of proofing to do!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Thanks for the tyre update Bee !*



BiddlyBee said:


> In other news, my tyre is changed, my rather big lunch is eaten, not got a cup of tea a garibaldi and lots of proofing to do!



good news on the tyre front


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm sure everyone was waiting with bated breath


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2010)

Fucking hell the newbie appears to be on an e-number eatathon today. Sp far two packets of crips plus he has just opened his second packet of brightly coloured sweets! And he hasn't offered me one


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Were your socks too big?



Once I did that, ONLY once FFS! 



cesare said:


> badger's sandals



Thank you



BiddlyBee said:


> Why are you wearing sandals on a rainy day?



Quite warm here



marty21 said:


> stone crackers as my dad would say



I will kill ya soon as look at ya


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I will kill ya soon as look at ya


haha  go ahead then


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


>



yes, you've been going a bit flat recently


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

Yawn, the nasty window is coming to an end


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2010)

*dances into the last hour*

*falls over due to worn out leg muscles*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

this afternoon has dragged like a bastard and there seems to be a threat of rain


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> this afternoon has dragged like a bastard and there seems to be a threat of rain



People with sandals will not get wet socks


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

Not arsed about my feet, I just didn't wear my contact lenses today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not arsed about my feet, I just didn't wear my contact lenses today





Better leave now then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

Why, is rain coming my way?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why, is rain coming my way?



Nah, just a good excuse to leave a bit early


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

It has worked... I am already changed and ready to go... few more mins and I will. Not feeling top notch either!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2010)

an afternoon of intense drag - soon to be finished


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2010)

no drag here, it's been go go GO!!!

so i'm about to go go GO!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2010)

completely undrag related, but some very cute sloths...  

And with that I'm off!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

Mad man!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

Very drunk people are in my office.....VERY drunk!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2010)

I am off


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am off


----------



## cesare (Jul 13, 2010)

Cheerio!


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 13, 2010)

Went to Asda. Boring day.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

Early drag start for the approaching mid-week slog. Feeling fairly awake despite the ungodly hour, good news after two tired starts. 

Much to do again today and not enough time to do it. Will think about that after watching Top Gear and getting dressed.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

Lazy sloth draggers, the day is upon you!! Wake up and embrace the humid cloudy working day.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

Already on the bus. Oddly full for this time in the morning though, standing room only. Early start to show willing and stuff, might try and have a productive day or something?


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2010)

why the hell were you up so early?????


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2010)

morning campers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

aqua said:


> why the hell were you up so early?????



Two early nights and I awoke at 04:30 feeling fired up for some reason. Been at my desk for nearly half hour faffing about and getting organised for busy day.  



marty21 said:


> morning campers



Hi-De-Hi


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

The big question of the day is how early is too early for a sandwich?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

45p for a banana?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> 45p for a banana?



Outrageous 

My local banana merchant knocks out good sized gear for 30p a hit. I have two in my draw right now. Fair trade and all guv.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

It was in the train station so i'm hardly surprised but i'm starting to regret not walking to Tesco


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It was in the train station so i'm hardly surprised but i'm starting to regret not walking to Tesco



How would you describe the quality of the banana though. 
Even if just from the outside?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

Apart from a few scratches here and there it's in good nick, not too big or small, a hint of green at the bottom but ripe enough to eat now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2010)

Morning all.

Cuntboss appears to be on a charm offensive this morning


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Apart from a few scratches here and there it's in good nick, not too big or small, a hint of green at the bottom but ripe enough to eat now.



Excellent  

To address the 45p price issue I suggest stealing a pen from work. It will make you feel a bit better, take the nasty taste out of your mouth?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent
> 
> To address the 45p price issue I suggest stealing a pen from work. It will make you feel a bit better, take the nasty taste out of your mouth?



What colour pen?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2010)

Working at home today, thank god 'cos I am exhausted  Still....I have bacon for lunch ....oh yes!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> What colour pen?



Blue is always a safe pair of hands in my book.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Blue is always a safe pair of hands in my book.



Done


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

Tum feels better this morning... swum 10 lengths, cycled 5 miles... bit of breakfast and I'm good to go


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home today, thank god 'cos I am exhausted  Still....I have bacon for lunch ....oh yes!!



(((Qoggmeister)))

Just bacon for lunch? 
Like a heaping pile of bacon, or bacon wrapped in bacon? 

The important thing is presentation here. One of the first things that I learnt at chef school was that people eat with their eyes before their mouths.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> (((Qoggmeister)))
> 
> Just bacon for lunch?
> Like a heaping pile of bacon, or bacon wrapped in bacon?
> ...



I like the thought of bacon wrapped in bacon 

I think it will be a few rashes laid provocatively on the plate with a juicy fried egg next to it and a couple of slices of fluffy bread in case I want to make bacon sandwiches. Oh and tomato ketchup...nom!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2010)

I like my bananas to be slightly green, not a fan of squashy ones or where the skin is spotted


----------



## the button (Jul 14, 2010)

13,000


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2010)

There is a magpie outside that is SO loud - shut the fuck up or I'll send Mr. Kippers out.....to stare at you!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I like my bananas to be slightly green, not a fan of squashy ones or where the skin is spotted



Nah, spotted ones taste best


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I like my bananas to be slightly green, not a fan of squashy ones or where the skin is spotted


I agree with marty's banana taste.

spotted are for cakes or smoothies.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2010)

the button said:


> 13,000



we are all very proud of you


----------



## the button (Jul 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we are all very proud of you


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the thought of bacon wrapped in bacon



Do it pass the parcel style.  With the parcel being more bacon, obviously


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

*looks for another pic*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like a bacon starfish to me up there ^ 
I would prefer that to a chocolate starfish myself


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>



I fookin love that banana


----------



## Ms T (Jul 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I like my bananas to be slightly green, not a fan of squashy ones or where the skin is spotted



I agree with you there marty, my good man.  Squishy bananas are wrong, and only fit for banana muffins in my book. 

Dragging today but don't start until 11.15.  Have just enjoyed my new favourite breakfast - oatbran pancake with smoked salmon and a squeeze of lemon.  'Tis low carb/high protein and fills you up for ages.  Found some homemade mustard sauce for gravadlax lurking at the back of the fridge so all is good.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

So I'm the only spotted banana fan?


----------



## the button (Jul 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> So I'm the only spotted banana fan?



By no means. Spotted bananas ftw .


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

the button said:


> By no means. Spotted bananas ftw .


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> So I'm the only spotted banana fan?



Prefer a firm one if given the choice.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Prefer a firm one if given the choice.



they just don't taste the same

(can't see pic btw )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> they just don't taste the same
> 
> (can't see pic btw )


kenneth williams 

exactly though, spotty ones taste orrible... texture is all mushy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

I sit in the slightly green banana camp if that is the option. 
The spotty banana is normally spread on toast in my world.


----------



## cesare (Jul 14, 2010)

the button said:


> 13,000



Congrats!

Morning all

I like spotted slightly squidgy bananas. I've spent the first two hours of drag paying bills and HMRC 

It can only get better from now, can't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2010)

cesare said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Morning all
> 
> ...


when d:ream sang things can only get better in the 1990s we saw what happened after. i think there is every possibility that your day will go in a similar direction, though i hope it doesn't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> So I'm the only spotted banana fan?



haha


----------



## cesare (Jul 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> when d:ream sang things can only get better in the 1990s we saw what happened after. i think there is every possibility that your day will go in a similar direction, though i hope it doesn't.



Yep  I've just remembered that my PI insurance is due for renewal today an all, so it doesn't bode well really


----------



## cesare (Jul 14, 2010)

And I've just found out that my old singing instructor committed suicide a couple of months ago  Threw herself under a train


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2010)

cesare said:


> And I've just found out that my old singing instructor committed suicide a couple of months ago  Threw herself under a train


you're beginning to plumb the depths there.


----------



## cesare (Jul 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you're beginning to plumb the depths there.



Aye, I need some cheerful news.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2010)

cesare said:


> Aye, I need some cheerful news.



i had a nice breakfast


----------



## cesare (Jul 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i had a nice breakfast



 What was it?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we are all very proud of you



We most certainly are not.  Cunt Button 

sorry to hear your news cesare.  

morning campers hi de fucking hi - is it still only Wednesday?!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2010)

cesare said:


> What was it?


some sort of smoothie, a couple of cereal bars, some dairy milk and a bottle of purdeys


----------



## cesare (Jul 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> some sort of smoothie, a couple of cereal bars, some dairy milk and a bottle of purdeys



Sounds good. I don't think I've tried purdeys mind.

Ta soj


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2010)

cesare said:


> Sounds good. I don't think I've tried purdeys mind.
> 
> Ta soj


and there's all those cops injured in belfast, that's cheered up my day 



> a Eurodisney theme park for rioting


----------



## cesare (Jul 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> and there's all those cops injured in belfast, that's cheered up my day


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

Hope your day is getting better cesare 

I've had another salad lunch and now craving chocolate or biscuits  time for a cuppa!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

I hate the hours of 2 - 4. They always seem to be the slowest of the day.

placed a bet on a horse at 3 to help me get through the afternoon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2010)

sorry to hear about your old singing instructor cesare, never nice news to hear about. 

i am busy busy bee again. still, makes the time pass eh?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

my horse came second


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

did you win owt?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

3 quid


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

think i'll treat myself to a pint after work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2010)

I can hear the ice cream van.....shall I? I shouldn't as i have just had a low fat chocolate mousse but this would be a 99 we're talking about!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

Do it!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can hear the ice cream van.....shall I? I shouldn't as i have just had a low fat chocolate mousse but this would be a 99 we're talking about!



Go on!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2010)

i want ice cream!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

I just had a doughnut


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2010)

i want a doughnut!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

A doughnut with ice cream on/in it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2010)

D'oh it has just started raining, I fear this may affect the route or my ability to nip out in my stocking feet to get one!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> A doughnut with ice cream on/in it?


oh yes, have you got one and can you send it to kentish town pronto please?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> A doughnut with ice cream on/in it?



Wimpey used to do one of those - was it called a Brown Derby or something *hopes that is not the name of sordid deviant sexual practice and I've got confused*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh yes, have you got one and can you send it to kentish town pronto please?


I think they sell them from the van down by quenny 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Wimpey used to do one of those - was it called a Brown Derby or something *hopes that is not the name of sordid deviant sexual practice and I've got confused*


I hope it is


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2010)

Afternoon appointment, followed by a cheeky pint, and a cheeky coffee, meaning only an hour or so to go when I got back


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> followed by a cheeky pint




At least we're past the half week now.  Need to try and break the back of my todo list tomorrow (but remembering to leave enough so I can look busy when needed).


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2010)

Blah! 

Late finish yesterday
Early start today and had planned an early finish
Early finish (about 4pm) went out the window
Just got finished
Full day tomorrow possibly with another early start
Oh well, gotta feed the machine eh?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

Friday Eve then? Up early again but last time for this week. Have a bit of a painful day tomorrow but not in the office and probably only 10-4. 

Farming today on the wireless, then time to make some lunches and try to remember how to dress for rain. Has been a while!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> think i'll treat myself to a pint after work



How was it? 
I had three ciders last night  

Looking at the BBC I reckon at least one dragger will feign illness today. Wonder who it will be?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

On my way. Sandals still which is a bit chilly but makes me think the sun is out or summat?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How was it?
> I had three ciders last night
> 
> Looking at the BBC I reckon at least one dragger will feign illness today. Wonder who it will be?



not this one, for today is my Friday 



I is a cunt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2010)

we take it in turns to buy the office milk, yesterday I bought a pint, only to see my boss had bought one slightly earlier  

I made up for this, by knocking his carton off the counter and spilling half of it, and having to mop it all up with paper towels


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> not this one, for today is my Friday
> 
> 
> 
> I is a cunt



Indeed you are Marty, indeed you are  

On the bus but the skies have opened up now. I am gonna have cold feet and soggy shirt by officeoclock today.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we take it in turns to buy the office milk, yesterday I bought a pint, only to see my boss had bought one slightly earlier
> 
> I made up for this, by knocking his carton off the counter and spilling half of it, and having to mop it all up with paper towels



The cut and thrust of the modern office never ceases to amaze does it? Hollywood will be all over this one Marty, what you need is a manager and a makeover.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2010)

Plus, it is finally fucking pay day!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Plus, it is finally fucking pay day!



Cheers Marty (how many ways can I be a cunt) 21  

When we are all skint and working tomorrow it would be good if you could post and tell us what you are doing with your wealthy free time. Cheers in advance yeah?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> The cut and thrust of the modern office never ceases to amaze does it? Hollywood will be all over this one Marty, what you need is a manager and a makeover.



we could have a slow motion footage of my elbow hitting the milk, the milk flying slowly through the air, gushing out on it's descent as the hero says









noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



very slowly


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cheers Marty (how many ways can I be a cunt) 21
> 
> When we are all skint and working tomorrow it would be good if you could post and tell us what you are doing with your wealthy free time. Cheers in advance yeah?



I was overdrawn yesterday, and I'm treating mrs21 to a birthday weekend away, delayed due to the world cup - the money will swiftly leave my account - O.D day might be earlier next month


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we could have a slow motion footage of my elbow hitting the milk, the milk flying slowly through the air, gushing out on it's descent as the hero says
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only the IMAX is big enough for this!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Only the IMAX is big enough for this!



sound track for this  scene, slowed down version of benny hill chase music....poignant


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

Should really not listen to Detroit Techno on the commute. 
Makes me more manic than usual, feel all industrial now and stuff.
Coffee should help.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Should really not listen to Detroit Techno on the commute.
> Makes me more manic than usual, feel all industrial now and stuff.
> Coffee should help.



I really shouldn't listen to gangster rap on the commute.

makes me want to smoke weed, drink and shoot people


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

Sojjy listens to opera on her commute. 
True fact that.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2010)

Morning all



marty21 said:


> we take it in turns to buy the office milk, yesterday I bought a pint, only to see my boss had bought one slightly earlier



They tried that lark here but we got it nipped in the bud, now the company pays for a milkman   Although we always seem to have too much so it often goes to waste


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How was it?
> I had three ciders last night
> 
> Looking at the BBC I reckon at least one dragger will feign illness today. Wonder who it will be?


I can't do that feigning illness... just not in me 

I almost turned round and went home today though - shooting pains in me tum. But like a fool I'm here at work.

Blah


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 15, 2010)

I wanted to stay in bed today.
And I know it sounds well fuckin' cheesy but I didn't want to let the team down. 
Two are on holidays and it's just 5 of us atm.
Backs against the wall. Two of the guys are struggling with contractors - need to make sure they don't fall. 

Cos it's a nasty time to be unemployed...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 15, 2010)

Does anyone remember the suitcase of money bank transfer plea?
That was pretty imaginative right?

I received another this morning. 
Sexism. Oppression. Murder. 

Please send me your bank details lol.



> Dearest One
> 
> I humbly write to solicit for your partnership and assistance in the transfer and investment of my inheritance fund USD$17.5M from my late father who died mysteriously last Dec.
> 
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Does anyone remember the suitcase of money bank transfer plea?
> That was pretty imaginative right?
> 
> I received another this morning.
> ...



is she hot?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is she hot?



She is 20.
And is looking for a dad, it seems.


_This is why I have contacted you to serve as a guardian to me_

No sex there I guess


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> But like a fool I'm here at work.
> 
> Blah


haha 

that'll learn you to stay in bed


----------



## Ms T (Jul 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Plus, it is finally fucking pay day!





Not overdrawn here, but definitely low on funds.  Did I mention I'm on holiday next week?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I can't do that feigning illness... just not in me
> 
> I almost turned round and went home today though - shooting pains in me tum. But like a fool I'm here at work.
> 
> Blah



 Not again, hon?  Can you go home early?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Not overdrawn here, but definitely low on funds.  Did I mention I'm on holiday next week?


haha 

it's payday


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Not again, hon?  Can you go home early?



that would be the sensible thing to do.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Not overdrawn here, but definitely low on funds.  Did I mention I'm on holiday next week?


Not sure if you did  

Booked our flights this week, so getting a bit excited planning road trip 



Ms T said:


> Not again, hon?  Can you go home early?


I might leave at 4pm because my hours are up, but I've got stuff that needs doing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2010)

Cuntboss and customer service guy are discussing the relative merits of different types of paper, there's much furore because they've saved about 10p a ream by changing suppliers.  I don't think I can stand the excitement


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2010)

wet, tired, want to be in bed.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 15, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> it's payday



Indeed.  I have cash again.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

Social Media people piss me off. They all want you too look at them, listen to you and spend with them but you know they are skint and sitting in a bedroom somewhere without a penny to their names. Thinking they are big hitters because they are in an on-line environment with thousands or millions of 'like-minded' and 'entrepreneurial' forward thinkers. The reality is that nobody speaks to anyone and nothing gets fucking done!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2010)

got to work and the computer package i use won't open so i've had to resort to pissing about on the internet until it's sorted


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Social Media people piss me off. They all want you too look at them, listen to you and spend with them but you know they are skint and sitting in a bedroom somewhere without a penny to their names. Thinking they are big hitters because they are in an on-line environment with thousands or millions of 'like-minded' and 'entrepreneurial' forward thinkers. The reality is that nobody speaks to anyone and nothing gets fucking done!!


haha


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Social Media people piss me off. They all want you too look at them, listen to you and spend with them but you know they are skint and sitting in a bedroom somewhere without a penny to their names. Thinking they are big hitters because they are in an on-line environment with thousands or millions of 'like-minded' and 'entrepreneurial' forward thinkers. The reality is that nobody speaks to anyone and nothing gets fucking done!!


and we have a winner!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori;10879684][QUOTE=Badgers said:


> Social Media people piss me off. They all want you too look at them, listen to you and spend with them but you know they are skint and sitting in a bedroom somewhere without a penny to their names. Thinking they are big hitters because they are in an on-line environment with thousands or millions of 'like-minded' and 'entrepreneurial' forward thinkers. The reality is that nobody speaks to anyone and nothing gets fucking done!!


and we have a whiner!!! [/QUOTE]
*corrected*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> *corrected*



How are you Pickman's? 
You seem happy with your lot


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

I have an appointment today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds ominous


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

indeed


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sojjy listens to opera on her commute.
> True fact that.



Like fuck I do!  I loathe opera - 'it's all fucking vowels' 

Anyway - Friday eve at last, mah baby is coming over early tonight instead of tomorrow so I am as a porcine in a scat situation 

Payday not til next Friday, and even then I am being a bit 'previous' as I should really wait til the Monday, but fuck it, boss won't know


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> indeed



 oh dear 

Better on Thursday than Friday though?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> oh dear
> 
> Better on Thursday than Friday though?



not really it's a government medical.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> How are you Pickman's?
> You seem happy with your lot


i am happy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> not really it's a government medical.



Oh


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i am happy



Would you go so far as to say 'I'm alright Jack' or is that overstating things?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2010)

Morning draggerz

Not much to report here apart from I am a bit bored and would rather be at home/on the train/in a coffee bar/in the pub reading my book.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 15, 2010)

Today is a drag ennit?

However, I have brought in my tools.
Gonna steal the shower unit here in the offices here. 
They're pretty good.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

is this related to this thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=329235


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> is this related to this thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=329235





Nah, cash flow problems. Lots of things have broken down all at once - bike, flat, car - I won't bore you.

And saving £100 + on a shower unit is a good option!!

Bag of tools! I feel like I'm about to do a bank job.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Gonna steal the shower unit here in the offices here.



How are you planning to do that without being noticed?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

oh am positively acheing with jealousy right now cus someone on the internets told me I are, so it must be true.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2010)

It must be, you can't argue with the internetz


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> How are you planning to do that without being noticed?



The shower unit is located in the men's toilets. 
I have brought in the broken one that is identical to the unit here.
At precisely 6:15pm as everyone is leaving, I shall enter the toilets and pretend to be take a shit.

The cleaners don't come unitil 6:30pm.
That gives me a 15 min window, to swap the units around.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> It must be, you can't argue with the internetz



nope. :|

well actually am listenin to some tunes, havin a fag and chatting to some lovely people in australia, I've no time for much else really. Is a shame.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> The shower unit is located in the men's toilets.
> I have brought in the broken one that is identical to the unit here.
> At precisely 6:15pm as everyone is leaving, I shall enter the toilets and pretend to be take a shit.
> 
> ...


Genius


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> The shower unit is located in the men's toilets.
> I have brought in the broken one that is identical to the unit here.
> At precisely 6:15pm as everyone is leaving, I shall enter the toilets and pretend to be take a shit.
> 
> ...



nice. 

scouted for cameras?


----------



## cesare (Jul 15, 2010)

Morning!

Good luck with the appt teeps.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

ahh I'm sure I'll ace it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> nice.
> 
> scouted for cameras?



Cameras outside. 

The night watchman don't come until 7pm.
It should work!!! Fingers crossed.

I've not been this excited since stealing polaroid film from Boots when I was 11.

Gosh, I lead a sad life.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I've not been this excited since stealing polaroid film from Boots when I was 11.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> The night watchman don't come until 7pm.
> It should work!!! Fingers crossed.



18:59 this evening:







In other news, what is an acceptable frequency for clearing your throat?  Cuntboss is either trying to break some sort of record or is developing a tick


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

oh... I have more monies than I thought I had...


----------



## cesare (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> oh... I have more monies than I thought I had...





Spend!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

cesare said:


> Spend!



I can't fuckin spend it, it's gonna come out in charges


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm on a winning streak atm

Should I go to the bookies at lunchtime?


----------



## cesare (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I can't fuckin spend it, it's gonna come out in charges



Sod's law 

Yeah drc, go to the bookies. We could have a drag sweep.

I do hope we're gonna get some pics of this shower operation later.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'm on a winning streak atm
> 
> Should I go to the bookies at lunchtime?



YES.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2010)

cesare said:


> Yeah drc, go to the bookies. We could have a drag sweep.





tribal_princess said:


> YES.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

What can I get to go with my lunch? I've got a small portion of couscous with courgette and haloumi in it, but don't think that's going to fill me up 

I'm so hungry I'm going to have to go for the early lunch slot!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Cameras outside.
> 
> The night watchman don't come until 7pm.
> It should work!!! Fingers crossed.
> ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> not really it's a government medical.


for the dla? if so, good luck and that


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> for the dla? if so, good luck and that



nah, the other one init...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> nah, the other one init...


oh, double good luck then cos there's been some horror stories about those fuckers you know. make sure you lay it on, if they can't see it then it doesn't exist iykwim.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh, double good luck then cos there's been some horror stories about those fuckers you know. make sure you lay it on, if they can't see it then it doesn't exist iykwim.



yeah, I aint gonna bother washing or owt, and I've got some dirty clothes to wear lol I aint gonna bother doing my hair either cus if you look like you can look after yourself you are fucked init. 

good job my fuckin leg started well hurting yesterday so i gotta use me pimp stick, gettin a taxi too 

no doubt they will be running late and have the heating on cus it's been raining, my last one I was waiting for like 40 minutes next to a heater so was fucked by the time I got in there.

still cant feel my fuckin hands


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

not sure what the other one is but g'luck teeps.

now can someone deliver me some houmous and pitta bread please?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2010)

Placed two bets. 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

I has booked my taxi


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Would you go so far as to say 'I'm alright Jack' or is that overstating things?



i'm alright badgers


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

have you got it on with stella yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> have you got it on with stella yet?



 

last time i had stella was in 2002


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I has booked my taxi



Hope it goes okay , good luck. And don't take any shit from them!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> last time i had stella was in 2002



oh.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hope it goes okay , good luck. And don't take any shit from them!



I ain't gonna


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2010)

My first horse won  +£4

Roll on the 2:40...


----------



## Ms T (Jul 15, 2010)

Am starving!  Have done quite a fair bit of work and am off for lunch shortly.  Have also complained about some very shoddy customer service and have been told I'm going to get some freebies.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Jul 15, 2010)

Just been for a kip in my car Zzzzzzzz


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

Am Sittin in this medical centre and it smells fuckin rank, some kid outside sais to me have you got a spare fag? And I fuckin looked at him like wtf and I sais nah not for you you fuckin look about 12 and he was like am 15 man and I was like jog on you chancer. I've just been in the scariest fuckin lift ever, I fuckin swear.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2010)

Second horse didn't even place


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Second horse didn't even place



Gun that fucker down init.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2010)

*books train ticket to Leicester*

I'll be able to catch up with it seeing as it crawled round the fucking course


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

Social Media group hug people are killing me today, email here: 



> *****,
> 
> You know I support you 100% in your ethical approach.  All I can say is that there are investors who understand the nuances of this and want to do things legitimately and they will find you.  I also believe that there is value in scarcity.  What you are offering is scarce and that makes it more valuable than what is in abundance.  I think you will stand out for all the right reasons!
> 
> ...





There was no reason for this and 99% of all humans on earth would have replied with the word 'fine' or similar.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> *books train ticket to Leicester*
> 
> I'll be able to catch up with it seeing as it crawled round the fucking course





right, I'm fucking off out for a stroll in the sunshine.  Appear to have come down with some bug in last day or so - neck glands all swolled, aching to buggery, fatigued...could be all the partying, could be a bug, maybe a combination of the two.  Either way, I feel like shite


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2010)

I just gave someone a thumbs up


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Social Media group hug people are killing me today, email here:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no reason for this and 99% of all humans on earth would have replied with the word 'fine' or similar.


Insist all future correspondence is done via Twitter, then he'll be limited to 140 characters


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, I think I'm gonna be made to get a job, that fuckwit wasn't even interested. I said to him like do you need me to tell you all of my symptoms because I did that on my last one and shouldn't it coberate(sp?) with my last one and all I got was 'medicine is a science, just because you were like that three years ago doesn't mean you will be like that now, you could have got better'  I fucking have ms, it doesn't get better that's why it's called a degenerative disease. For the love of fuck.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Insist all future correspondence is done via Twitter, then he'll be limited to 140 characters



Today my twitter account went fucking postal. Two people tweeting and shit for nearly two straight days and my inbox is bursting  

Fucking hundreds and hundreds of fucking tweeks and tweekts and twats bothering me and messing with my day. Nothing of substance, just fucking idiots and cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Well, I think I'm gonna be made to get a job, that fuckwit wasn't even interested. I said to him like do you need me to tell you all of my symptoms because I did that on my last one and shouldn't it coberate(sp?) with my last one and all I got was 'medicine is a science, just because you were like that three years ago doesn't mean you will be like that now, you could have got better'  I fucking have ms, it doesn't get better that's why it's called a degenerative disease. For the love of fuck.



 

That sounds like a day ruiner babes!!! 
He sounds clever, I smell a lawsuit here?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Well, I think I'm gonna be made to get a job, that fuckwit wasn't even interested. I said to him like do you need me to tell you all of my symptoms because I did that on my last one and shouldn't it coberate(sp?) with my last one and all I got was 'medicine is a science, just because you were like that three years ago doesn't mean you will be like that now, you could have got better'  I fucking have ms, it doesn't get better that's why it's called a degenerative disease. For the love of fuck.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I just gave someone a thumbs up



I am forever doing that. Makes me wanna cut my thumbs off when I do


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I am forever doing that. Makes me wanna cut my thumbs off when I do


Why? 

Nowt wrong with a thumbs up imo!

In other news, I'm getting changed and fucking off outta here.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why?
> 
> Nowt wrong with a thumbs up imo!
> 
> In other news, I'm getting changed and fucking off outta here.



two words, or three, rather

Paul fucking McCartney


you cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

I would go down on Rose West for a line of cocaine and a pint right now. 

That is all


----------



## cesare (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Well, I think I'm gonna be made to get a job, that fuckwit wasn't even interested. I said to him like do you need me to tell you all of my symptoms because I did that on my last one and shouldn't it coberate(sp?) with my last one and all I got was 'medicine is a science, just because you were like that three years ago doesn't mean you will be like that now, you could have got better'  I fucking have ms, it doesn't get better that's why it's called a degenerative disease. For the love of fuck.



He's an idiot. Probably idiot+ cos he probably doesn't grasp that he can be personally sued under the DDA


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> two words, or three, rather
> 
> Paul fucking McCartney
> 
> ...


wtf has that twat got to do with giving people a couple of thumbs up?

how many days you worked this week? eh? eh? eh?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> That sounds like a day ruiner babes!!!
> He sounds clever, I smell a lawsuit here?



ahh fuck it, they can make me if they want, NO employer is going to pay for taxis to and from employment or be ok with every other day ringing in sick.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

cesare said:


> He's an idiot. Probably idiot+ cos he probably doesn't grasp that he can be personally sued under the DDA



can we fuckin sue him please?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> ahh fuck it, they can make me if they want, NO employer is going to pay for taxis to and from employment or be ok with every other day ringing in sick.



You are part of the solution you lazy fucking lush


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You are part of the solution you lazy fucking lush



I am not a lush! LIES!!


----------



## cesare (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> can we fuckin sue him please?



If he tries to make you get a job, yeah, let's do it


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

cesare said:


> If he tries to make you get a job, yeah, let's do it



fuck yeah  

I could do with a few grand atm (((bank balance)))


----------



## cesare (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> fuck yeah
> 
> I could do with a few grand atm (((bank balance)))



Heh 

We'll have to work out a plan of attack


----------



## the button (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> fuck yeah
> 
> I could do with a few grand atm (((bank balance)))



Whatever happened to you applying to join the Army and suing when they fucked you off?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

the button said:


> Whatever happened to you applying to join the Army and suing when they fucked you off?



I might still do that.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

he also asked me if I get angry often or do I walk away from problems, so I glared at him thinkin wtf does it look like and i goes yeah I get proper frustrated with everything.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I am not a lush! LIES!!



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lush


----------



## the button (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> he also asked me if I get angry often or do I walk away from problems, so I glared at him thinkin wtf does it look like and i goes yeah I get proper frustrated with everything.



Not the "What do you think, cunt?" response I would have expected, tbh.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

the button said:


> Not the "What do you think, cunt?" response I would have expected, tbh.



if you swear at em they kick you out init


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> wtf has that twat got to do with giving people a couple of thumbs up?
> 
> how many days you worked this week? eh? eh? eh?



Because it always just reminds me of him

Even though I've been doing it for years independently, I just cannot shake that cunt's association out of my head

erm, I can't remember.  3?  heads fucked


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lush



I hardly ever drink


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I would go down on Rose West for a line of cocaine and a pint right now.
> 
> That is all



heh - only just seen this

I wouldn't

I could murder a small cute dog though for a spliff


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I hardly ever drink



Well quite

Now SMOKE however, that would be a different thing...


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Well quite
> 
> Now SMOKE however, that would be a different thing...



I need to sue this fuckwit so I've got money to smoke first.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> Well, I think I'm gonna be made to get a job, that fuckwit wasn't even interested. I said to him like do you need me to tell you all of my symptoms because I did that on my last one and shouldn't it coberate(sp?) with my last one and all I got was 'medicine is a science, just because you were like that three years ago doesn't mean you will be like that now, you could have got better'  I fucking have ms, it doesn't get better that's why it's called a degenerative disease. For the love of fuck.


unfortunately, i can't say i'm surprised. i've heard about people with terminal cancer being told that they're fit for work. someone i spoke to a couple of weeks ago said his wife with ms was found fit for work on the basis that the examining doctor couldn't _see_ anything wrong with her?! 

if you do get nixed, you should definitely appeal - hackney law centre can represent if you need it. fingers crossed, the daft fucker might surprise you yet *fingers crossed*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I hardly ever drink



British slang term to describe something pleasing or desirable.

_"that girl is fucking lush" 
"i had the most lush milkshake last night"_


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> unfortunately, i can't say i'm surprised. i've heard about people with terminal cancer being told that they're fit for work. someone i spoke to a couple of weeks ago said his wife with ms was found fit for work on the basis that the examining doctor couldn't _see_ anything wrong with her?!
> 
> if you do get nixed, you should definitely appeal - hackney law centre can represent if you need it. fingers crossed, the daft fucker might surprise you yet *fingers crossed*



yeah ffs, he wasn't interested in my symptoms, only that I could bend over (I didnt even get surprise bumsex  ) and shit which I can do anyways cus I used to do gymnastics when I was younger.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2010)

right, am offski you cunts and not back til tuesday, be good y'all


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, am offski you cunts and not back til tuesday, be good y'all



What a massive cunt ^ 

I am not in the office tomorrow but will be checking in whenever I can. Still working now though which is not so good. Beer soon though


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 15, 2010)

That is a *GIGANTIC CUNT*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2010)

Forgot to say bye, it's the weekend for this old Cunt, and I'm having a pint RIGHT NOW!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> That is a *GIGANTIC CUNT*


Is the shower job still on?


marty21 said:


> Forgot to say bye, it's the weekend for this old Cunt, and I'm having a pint RIGHT NOW!


Cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Second horse didn't even place



haha


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

Shower news? 
Shower news?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Shower news?
> Shower news?



tyre news


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

All quiet in the drag


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2010)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

Hullo  

Freeday is Greyday for me
Not the weather, just off to see the old people gather at London Olympia. 
There may be photos
There will be freebies


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2010)

and just why are these old people lurking around olympia?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

this is my world today

Looking forward to going in an odd way. Organising shows means you get stuck in a bubble and you get tunnel vision about human thinking. Today I will walk among the elders, breathing like they breath and thinking like they think. It will be a spiritual awakening


----------



## cesare (Jul 16, 2010)

Morning!

My day is normal drag, plus deciding what to wear to civil partnership do tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> what to wear to civil partnership do tomorrow.



Frock


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2010)

Morning 

In early(ish) for a change.  Most of the others are in too, so I'll either get a quiet day left to get on or everyone will be hassling me for stuff.  Already had the MD calling me with his terrible hands free kit


----------



## cesare (Jul 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Frock



I don't know if I've got a suitable one. It's all afternoon and evening, in a hotel on the edge of the heath in Blackheath. Hmmm, decisions, decisions


----------



## Ms T (Jul 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> this is my world today
> 
> Looking forward to going in an odd way. Organising shows means you get stuck in a bubble and you get tunnel vision about human thinking. Today I will walk among the elders, breathing like they breath and thinking like they think. It will be a spiritual awakening



Of course we'll never get to retire.  We'll all be dragging until we're 93.

*bitter*

Last day of the drag for me for a whole week!  Woohoo.  I don't start until 1330 either.  Smug.  

Did anyone see the rain last night?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Shower news?
> Shower news?



Mission completed.

It's so nice to shower at home...




			
				Badgers said:
			
		

> Looking forward to going in an odd way. Organising shows means you get stuck in a bubble and you get tunnel vision about human thinking. Today I will walk among the elders, breathing like they breath and thinking like they think. It will be a spiritual awakening



I just calculated that my retirement age is 67 years old 

http://pensions.direct.gov.uk/en/state-pension-age-calculator/home.asp


----------



## cesare (Jul 16, 2010)

My state pension age is 66  How come that suddenly changed then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Did anyone see the rain last night?


No, was it lots?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> I don't know if I've got a suitable one. It's all afternoon and evening, in a hotel on the edge of the heath in Blackheath. Hmmm, decisions, decisions



Frock! Remember that less is more and we are in a recession when considering fabrics. gonna have bling?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I just calculated that my retirement age is 67 years old





cesare said:


> My state pension age is 66  How come that suddenly changed then?


Mine's 68


----------



## cesare (Jul 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Frock! Remember that less is more and we are in a recession when considering fabrics. gonna have bling?



Bling's easier than frock. I don't think any of my nice frocks fit me at the moment. Maybe I'd better have a trying on session later and be prepared to go out and buy one


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

Mentally I am already retired 
I like looking back on the things that could have been 
Curious stuff isn't it?


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm 67 for a state pension...

I'm not at work today but my feet hurt from 14 hours at work yesterday. I'm trying to work up motivation to have breakfast & go to gym.

I will be working 13 hour days Sat/Sun/Mon


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

Does that mean I'm the youngest? Is that why I have to work longer?  

It fucking is as well! Just checked and Cptn's is 67.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you think any of us will live beyond our 60s?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Mentally I am already retired
> I like looking back on the things that could have been
> Curious stuff isn't it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

I think most of us will live to our 80s.

If I was born one year earlier my retirement age would be 67!


----------



## cesare (Jul 16, 2010)

It's not retirement age though, it's state pension age. There might be a gap between retiring, to when you can start drawing state pension


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

That's what I meant 

I can still be mad


----------



## the button (Jul 16, 2010)

Mine's 67. 

27 years to go.  (And 6 years' contributions missing, so I probably won't get much anyway ).


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2010)

So - it's Friday (yay), paulie and marty are cunts (booo), and I demand to know whether the Great Shower Heist was pulled off successfully or not

I am also very slightly hungover and in need of food, but skint so can't buy any.  Oooo just remembered I have an ancient packet of cheapo chicken noodles in the back though!


----------



## cesare (Jul 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's what I meant
> 
> I can still be mad



I expected you to be even madder! I would have been (if I'd not given up all hopes of any kind of way of providing for my retirement lol).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> I expected you to be even madder! I would have been (if I'd not given up all hopes of any kind of way of providing for my retirement lol).


I will be when the other pension I have all goes tits up and I have to work til I'm 80


----------



## cesare (Jul 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I will be when the other pension I have all goes tits up and I have to work til I'm 80



I can remember being really annoyed in the early 90s when my retirement age went from 60 to 65. I wonder what age it'll be when I get a bit nearer ... I can imagine working on and on constantly expecting to reach a retirement age forever being moved to another point in the future


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Do you think any of us will live beyond our 60s?



Ha HA 

I am fucking amazed to still be here and would love to see my file.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> I can imagine working on and on constantly expecting to reach a retirement age forever being moved to another point in the future


----------



## cesare (Jul 16, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>



Thassit 

Or a hamster wheel.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

Today the method acting mindset to facilitate the drag comes from LOTR

I feel thin – like butter spread over too much bread


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

Butterfly effects wtf?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2010)

cesare said:


> Thassit
> 
> Or a hamster wheel.






Badgers said:


> Today the method acting mindset to facilitate the drag comes from LOTR
> 
> I feel thin – like butter spread over too much bread


Badger Baggins?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2010)

Helloooo all. Sorry I have been distracted by the nekkid thread...still am tbh


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Helloooo all. Sorry I have been distracted by the nekkid thread...still am tbh



I just saw that. 
A distraction, yes.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

new stuff WTF?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2010)

It's started raining right at when I  want to take my dinner time


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's started raining right at when I  want to take my dinner time



haha


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> haha





It's not funny. I didn't even bring a hoody so will have to look like a right cunt with a company umbrella


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's not funny. I didn't even bring a hoody so will have to look like a right cunt with a company umbrella



see?  it is funny


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> see?  it is funny



fuck you!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> fuck you!



it just gets better 

you made me laugh in front of someone i was supposed to be dealing with and i got a very strange look


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2010)

I think I am coming down with a cold 

Mr. QofG's has a cough and a sore throat and I think I've caught it!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I am coming down with a cold
> 
> Mr. QofG's has a cough and a sore throat and I think I've caught it!



it's taloia


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> it just gets better
> 
> you made me laugh in front of someone i was supposed to be dealing with and i got a very strange look



Well I hope you're enjoying yourself! 




Right... off to get soaked.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Well I hope you're enjoying yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2010)

It stopped raining as soon as i left the office


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

just realised I might have to stay til 5pm because I arranged to have something redelivered to work


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2010)

aww, poor biddly

no, I am NOT sniggering 


In other news, I just ate a fuckton of cheapo beans on toast, and very nice it was too 

Just over 3 hours to go folks, and I have a trip to the post office planned, where there will be a 'very big queue' - whether there actually is or there isn't


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Just over 3 hours to go folks, and I have a trip to the post office planned, where there will be a 'very big queue' - whether there actually is or there isn't


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2010)

Heh, I go the bank all the time when there's nowt to pay in too.  Can't today though cos have to save petrol for when I get paid


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> aww, poor biddly
> 
> no, I am NOT sniggering


I've done my hours for the week! 

Delivery man _may_ come early though


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Heh, I go the bank all the time when there's nowt to pay in too.  Can't today though cos have to save petrol for when I get paid



PMSL


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2010)

I am going to go babysit the puggles


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I am going to go babysit the puggles



Pics! Pics!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll get more pics  

I'm fucking seething about that medical yesterday, fucking seething. I called a bunch of idiots this morning, the only helpful people surprisingly were the jobcentre who were totally sympathetic and advised me to contact citizens advice on monday, I'm even hoping my report says theres northing visibly wrong with me, will see them in fucking court I swear to god, they had better not think I am fucking joking. 

They picked the wrong ninja to fuck with...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I'll get more pics
> 
> I'm fucking seething about that medical yesterday, fucking seething. I called a bunch of idiots this morning, the only helpful people surprisingly were the jobcentre who were totally sympathetic and advised me to contact citizens advice on monday, I'm even hoping my report says theres northing visibly wrong with me, will see them in fucking court I swear to god, they had better not think I am fucking joking.
> 
> They picked the wrong ninja to fuck with...



It sounded like a fucking nightmare 

CAB are great - I went to them when I was filling out a DLA form and though nothing came of it they were fantastic.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jul 16, 2010)

Can almost taste the weekend now! Had a mountain of documentation to read through this week, done well but some more will be required over the weekend I fear  Ah well, not grumbling as it's a new contract and I'm actually liking it


----------



## Crispy (Jul 16, 2010)

I've arranged the monitor and chair back on the empty desk next to me so that nobody can see me "resting" my eyelids


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2010)

Well done that man ^

Eeee...that were _ever_such a long queue int post office 

1 hour to go woohoo!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm off in 20 minutes


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2010)

cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

45 more fucking minutes!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> cunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2010)

5 minutes to go.  Although I need to call into the garage on the way home, screw in one of my (just over a month old) tyres


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> 45 more fucking minutes!





25 minutes for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

fuck off you cunt!  

31 mins now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2010)

Cunting off now


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> fuck off you cunt!
> 
> 31 mins now.


la la laaaaa 



neonwilderness said:


> Cunting off now



CUUUNT


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

I just took 4 venture capitalists to the fucking cleaners  

Job done, week done!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

tick - fucking - tock 

courier not here by 5pm on the dot, I'm outta here!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I just took 4 venture capitalists to the fucking cleaners
> 
> Job done, week done!



Gerrin bajjy!

Hmmm...I think I'm gonna fuck off now 

See y'all on the other side


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

sojjy, you know what?






























































































































you're a cunt!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2010)

I soooo am darling!

tara then


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> CUUUNT


Home now and my tyre wasn't fucked either. Definite cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It stopped raining as soon as i left the office


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

On way home from rich London. It was emotional in places and it was better in the day but it was still good 

Sun too


----------



## Ms T (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm outta here for a whole week.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

You still at work  

Enjoy your cunting holiday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Yawn, ouch, yawn, yuck, meh, yawn!! Monday again and my fucking head hurts. House is a mess and I am a mess but time to get going or work will miss me and stuff 

Curious weekend ending with a great day at the county show. Too much cider and sun but had to be done. I hope today is painless


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

great weekend away, making it more difficult to re-enter drag - think I'll drive in today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> great weekend away, making it more difficult to re-enter drag - think I'll drive in today


 
I saw a photo of you on the furniture with no boots on. Little else on either!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I saw a photo of you on the furniture with no boots on. Little else on either!!!!!


 
perve!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> perve!


 
Fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## cesare (Jul 19, 2010)

Morning!

I had a lovely weekend but I feel tired, scratchy and itchy this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Itchy?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Big Society Monday. 
The draggers will soon be in charge.
I fear for the country.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2010)

*yawn*


----------



## cesare (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Itchy?


 
Yeah. Dunno why. "Irritable"


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Late, late, late, late, gah!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Late, late, late, late, gah!!!


 
early, early , early - drive was very good, 30 mins - not too heavy traffic apart from a bit near Highbury Corner - might reward myself by leaving early today


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't motivate myself this morning.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 19, 2010)

I have to motivate myself this morning - got the no choice, the MD is sitting next to me...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2010)

Gutted


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Still stuck on the most packed bus in South London. Traffic is appalling today, some train issue it seems? I could so easily have sacked it today and stayed in bed forever. Damn Monday Glumday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2010)

Morning.  Only been in half an hour and I'm getting hassled for stuff already.  Cunts


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

bad start to the drag , we have to pull together in times like this


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> bad start to the drag , we have to pull together in times like this


 
Let's tell each other how it could be worse or something?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Let's tell each other how it could be worse or something?


 
darkest before the dawn and all that ?


----------



## cesare (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Let's tell each other how it could be worse or something?



Yes, we could on the run on Doctor Richard Kimble.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Still stuck on the most packed bus in South London. Traffic is appalling today, some train issue it seems? I could so easily have sacked it today and stayed in bed forever. Damn Monday Glumday


haha 

i had a lovely trip in and am now enjoying a large breakfast before attending to the rigours of the day  and i finish at 1


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Dum dee dum dee doo. Still on the hot/late/slow bus which is now terminating before my stop. Should scrape in for 10am and hate the world more or something.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Dum dee dum dee doo. Still on the hot/late/slow bus which is now terminating before my stop. Should scrape in for 10am and hate the world more or something.


 
travel update?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

D.P 

Complains about new board software stuff


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> travel update?



Am here now, just scraped in for 10am


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2010)

Someone from facilities just stuck their head in the door and asked whoever owns the Sainsbury's bag in the fridge to remove it asap as it's stinking up the kitchen.

It's mine.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Someone from facilities just stuck their head in the door and asked whoever owns the Sainsbury's bag in the fridge to remove it asap as it's stinking up the kitchen.
> 
> It's mine.


 
Excellent news. 
Are you going to do the walk of shame or deny ownership?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2010)

Morning all - I can't get used to the new board layout stuff it is confusing me!!

Post has already arrived here so am anticipating the drag being replaced by bustle soon.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Excellent news.
> Are you going to do the walk of shame or deny ownership?


 
Deny everything until they open it and find something with my initials.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Deny everything until they open it and find something with my initials.


 
You put your name on your lunch? 
Or is is alphabet spaghetti?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2010)

I need a wee but can't be arsed to go for one.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You put your name on your lunch?
> Or is is alphabet spaghetti?


 
If it's stuff that's going to stay in the fridge for a week or so (cheese, meat etc) then yes. Thing is that bag has been there for well over a month so I've no idea what's in there.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2010)

Back to normal here - last week, in the boss' absence, the post would be sorted and delivered to the relevant desks in 5 minutes. So far the post has been in the office for 40 minutes and has still not made it to any other desk than the boss'


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> If it's stuff that's going to stay in the fridge for a week or so (cheese, meat etc) then yes. Thing is that bag has been there for well over a month so I've no idea what's in there.


 
I would guess new lifeforms that we will put to work in the mines


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 19, 2010)

"First person to make the interviewee cry."

Those were the words the MD and Manager said before walking into the interview room.
Oh gee...


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2010)

Morning campers

You're not the only one who is confused queeny.  Errmm, can we only use 'quick reply' now?

In other news, I have just had to buy some waterproof mattress protectors.  My new mattress is suffering under the pressure of too much gushing.  Oopsy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2010)

haha 

the day's getting better and better


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2010)

I have had a wee now - but still haven't got the post


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Gushing?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Gushing?


 
Yeh, gushing.  Ejaculation, girly style, fucking ridiculous amounts


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

just done a solid hour of work 

*feels faint*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, gushing.  Ejaculation, girly style, fucking ridiculous amounts


 
This is the best news I have had all morning


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> This is the best news I have had all morning


 
Ha ha

It's not for me, it's just cost me money I don't fucking well have!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Morning campers
> 
> You're not the only one who is confused queeny.  Errmm, can we only use 'quick reply' now?
> 
> In other news, I have just had to buy some waterproof mattress protectors.  My new mattress is suffering under the pressure of too much gushing.  Oopsy


LOL... too mush information 

Only just still morning... so, morning 

I have another doughnut today! What is it with this office and doughnuts!

I was meant to be on leave today, but cancelled it... ok so far.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> LOL... too mush information
> 
> Only just still morning... so, morning
> 
> ...


 
Did you mean to say mush?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Day nearly half done now and little achieved


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It's not for me, it's just cost me money I don't fucking well have!


Put it on expenses.  Stress relief?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2010)

no  much


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

I had the most curious of days on Saturday. 

My step fathers 80th birthday party. He is a harmless old codger and seems to make my mum happy. I don't really see them that often and see a lot less of my step brother/sister and their offspring. I knew that my step sister was pretty well off but have never quite realised how stinking rich they are until I saw their *house*!!!!! Most unusual to be sitting in the former garden of Oliver Reed at a table with a group of strangers. One of these strangers was familiar so I asked him if we had met before. He did not seem to think so but said I looked familiar. Took a while for me to realise it was *Richard Timney* sitting there with *his wife* as if butter would not melt.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2010)

I've changed my mind... I can't quite get my head round this new layout of urban


----------



## g force (Jul 19, 2010)

Hungover and sleepy from Lovebox all weekend. Come in to work to hear one of the few decent guys here died on Friday night suddenly at the age of 43.

Today officially sucks donkey dick. Roll on Tuesday...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

White baguette with cheese, ham, salad and mayo


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2010)

g force said:


> Hungover and sleepy from Lovebox all weekend. Come in to work to hear one of the few decent guys here died on Friday night suddenly at the age of 43.
> 
> Today officially sucks donkey dick. Roll on Tuesday...


Blimey... were they together?


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 19, 2010)

Already lost the morning because I've had to move desks/offices (again! )... not important enough to get myself comfy anywhere


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Short lunch after the late arrival. Popped to a new cafe/bar thing that has just opened on the river. Tis nice if a little posh. No draught beer though


----------



## cesare (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I had the most curious of days on Saturday.
> 
> My step fathers 80th birthday party. He is a harmless old codger and seems to make my mum happy. I don't really see them that often and see a lot less of my step brother/sister and their offspring. I knew that my step sister was pretty well off but have never quite realised how stinking rich they are until I saw their *house*!!!!! Most unusual to be sitting in the former garden of Oliver Reed at a table with a group of strangers. One of these strangers was familiar so I asked him if we had met before. He did not seem to think so but said I looked familiar. Took a while for me to realise it was *Richard Timney* sitting there with *his wife* as if butter would not melt.



Blimey. Did you ask them about the films/expenses?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

cesare said:


> Blimey. Did you ask them about the films/expenses?


 
Sadly not. 
I kept away from them once I worked out who they were. 
Have a habit of saying stuff when a few beers are in me and it was an 80th birthday party.


----------



## cesare (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not.
> I kept away from them once I worked out who they were.
> Have a habit of saying stuff when a few beers are in me and it was an 80th birthday party.



Aye, I think I'd have had to keep my distance or say something too.

Late toastie for lunch. Back to drag


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

another hour plus solid work


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Tired, tired, tired... 

Oh well, only three of us in the office today and the other two are leaving about 4pm so will slope away not long after that.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm really tired now, and I've gotta brush up the kitchen floor, hoover living room, and change me fucking bed when I get home 

House is a complete shit-tip even though I've been doing a bit here and there

I need a cleaner.  A free cleaner.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2010)

Am a bit nervous as the computer caught a really, really bad virus earlier - think it was from another site rather than here but am not sure  - and I probably shouldn't really be on the internet but i have been SO BORED!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

just got stung by a wasp 

a tenant was telling me about a 'bees' nest in some old carpet she had put outside, can't be bees says I, must be wasps, so she kicks the old carpet, and about 50 wasps come a-buzzing, one of them heading straight for my neck, vampire-wasp stylie


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2010)

what a happy day  if only all mondays could be like this


----------



## cesare (Jul 19, 2010)

Contracts contracts all day long  But we're meeting a friend this evening ... over on his annual summer stay back in the UK. Hurrah


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2010)

Still here 

Will hopefully be leaving soon and cuntboss is going to the accountants tomorrow afternoon and is off on Wednesday.  So not all bad


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just got stung by a wasp
> 
> a tenant was telling me about a 'bees' nest in some old carpet she had put outside, can't be bees says I, must be wasps, so she kicks the old carpet, and about 50 wasps come a-buzzing, one of them heading straight for my neck, vampire-wasp stylie


 
Nasty 

(((marty)))


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't seem to have even got started today (not helped by spending most of it moving) - so, I'm off!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Still here


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a tenant was telling me about a 'bees' nest in some old carpet she had put outside, can't be bees says I, must be wasps, so she kicks the old carpet, and about 50 wasps come a-buzzing, one of them heading straight for my neck, vampire-wasp stylie


Nasty 

At least you were right about it not being bees though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> just got stung by a wasp
> 
> a tenant was telling me about a 'bees' nest in some old carpet she had put outside, can't be bees says I, must be wasps, so she kicks the old carpet, and about 50 wasps come a-buzzing, one of them heading straight for my neck, vampire-wasp stylie


 
sounds like a 'no win, no Bee' case to me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2010)

Leaving now (cunts).


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> sounds like a 'no win, no Bee' case to me


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


>


 
wasp up doc?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2010)

I broke my computer today  it got taken away by IT guys to fix


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Late finish. Wanted to be asleep by now but work was piled up. Meh, quick stop at the shop and then home


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

So tired...

Have a bleating meeting first thing today. Hopefully it will be over quickly  

Loseday is made of loss today. 
Meh!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Coffee helped 

Early bus on route to the snobby environs of Wandsworth/Putney for another day. Led Zepplin on the headphones and the world seems brighter. 

Did I mention that I am off work Mon/Tues/Wed next week?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

think I'll drive in again today, are the schools closed down yet for the summer?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> think I'll drive in again today, are the schools closed down yet for the summer?


 
Some are, many are breaking on Friday. 
Then all commutes will reduce in time and irritation  

In the office, coffee in mug, fans blowing, computer logged in and savouring the calm before the drag storm!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2010)

Morning 

Hoping for a slightly more relaxed day today, especially once cuntboss fucks off around lunchtime.



Badgers said:


> Did I mention that I am off work Mon/Tues/Wed next week?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

Morning 

Feet are fucking killing me. Had to walk home from Huddersfield last night.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 20, 2010)

Got a tube in today.
Sat next to a right soapy woman - she smelt real bad and trying to give me the eye. Then she was trying to lean into me...yuck...

Good morning everyone.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Morning
> 
> Feet are fucking killing me. Had to walk home from Huddersfield last night.


 
how long was the walk? 

If you are a 5 minute walk from Huddersfield - then stop moaning, if it was a 17 hour walk, then you have a right to moan.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Got a tube in today.
> Sat next to a right soapy woman - she smelt real bad and trying to give me the eye. Then she was trying to lean into me...yuck...
> 
> Good morning everyone.


 
I have told my mum SO MANY times not to do that


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

D.P


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

and I just told her twice more 

*shakes fist at new boards*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> D.P


double penetration?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> how long was the walk?
> 
> If you are a 5 minute walk from Huddersfield - then stop moaning, if it was a 17 hour walk, then you have a right to moan.


 
It was 5 miles. Can I moan or not?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It was 5 miles. Can I moan or not?


 
Aye, that qualifies for a moan - no buses, trains, tube, taxis?  no night buses? How does anyone get anywhere in Huddersfield 

I went to Huddersfield years ago, visiting a girl - hated the place tbh, she wasn't too keen on it wither tbf


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It was 5 miles. Can I moan or not?


 
no, that's the famous country mile


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It was 5 miles. Can I moan or not?


 
Presumably it was 5 miles uphill?  Everywhere in Yorkshire seems to be uphill.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Aye, that qualifies for a moan - no buses, trains, tube, taxis?  no night buses? How does anyone get anywhere in Huddersfield
> 
> I went to Huddersfield years ago, visiting a girl - hated the place tbh, she wasn't too keen on it wither tbf


 
There were buses and taxis but they were all stood in traffic. I saw the bus I was originally on go past my house an hour after I got home. 



neonwilderness said:


> Presumably it was 5 miles uphill?  Everywhere in Yorkshire seems to be uphill.



most of it was uphill but the last mile was down through a sheep field. i tried to take a shortcut at one point and almost ended up on the M62


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2010)

5 miles? You lazy fuck!  That's nowt that - call yourself a Northerner 

Sorry to hear about the vampire wasp marty - I hate wasp stings, you automatically slap the sting, and push it further in 

Oh and bajjy - you know what you are, don't you?

Anyhow, morning campers!  I am currently trying to persuade a very old friend of mine to come round mine instead of going out on the lash in Liverpool.  This is because I am very.VERY.skint   Roll on payday


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

Wasn't a serious sting, probably a novice vampire wasp, hurt for a few hours , slightly, I guess I'm lucky I'm not alergic to them


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> There were buses and taxis but they were all stood in traffic. I saw the bus I was originally on go past my house an hour after I got home.
> 
> 
> 
> most of it was uphill but the last mile was down through a sheep field. i tried to take a shortcut at one point and almost ended up on the M62



how long did it take, 75 mins?


----------



## cesare (Jul 20, 2010)

Morning! Loads to do today


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> 5 miles? You lazy fuck!  That's nowt that - call yourself a Northerner



I had new shoes on! It hurt ffs! 



marty21 said:


> how long did it take, 75 mins?


 
pretty much


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I had new shoes on! It hurt ffs!
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much


 
northerners wear shoes? thought it was either clogs or barefoot ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2010)

Had a really bad night yesterday with MS shit so am half asleep in the office 

Still I am now, being a resident of one of the four trial areas - Maidenhead - one of Disco Dave's experiments in the Big Society. W00t!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

My happy thoughts about three days off has been sullied by the fact I have three (count them THREE) full days with the social media scum on week after next. What a fucking horror show that is going to be eh?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> My happy thoughts about three days off has been sullied by the fact I have three (count them THREE) full days with the social media scum on week after next. What a fucking horror show that is going to be eh?


 
poke them, tweet them, foursquare them


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

*Buzz* off


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> northerners wear shoes? thought it was either clogs or barefoot ?


 
I had to go down to London to get them.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I had to go down to London to get them.



On the iron horse?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> On the iron horse?


 
Naturally.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Witchcraft


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Padawan Learner went to the gym this morning. 
Someone dropped a weight on his hand. 
That will learn him for going to the gym.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Had first roll, it was a solid 8/10. 
Cheese topped bap with ham, cucumber, mayo and black pepper.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

That's early.

I'm going to starve myself so I fully appreciate my sarnie.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> That's early.
> 
> I'm going to starve myself so I fully appreciate my sarnie.


 
It is important to have goals my friend


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

I might have a __~ now


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I had to go down to London to get them.


 
THAT London

Let you off then if it was new shoes - I'd have taken them off I reckon


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Radio Woman is back today. 
This means that Heart FM is also back today. 
I now have to hear Michael (every song the same and as shit as the last) Buble all the time


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

Dinner time at last!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Dinner time at last!


 
Lunch you heathen


----------



## cesare (Jul 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch you heathen


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2010)

I've just turned the pm popup back on cus this shit is too difficult to see anything


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

I never get PMs so don't have to worry


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2010)

argh! tuesday feels like monday, urban feels like a foreign language, i need dinner and then have to cycle into town for meeting!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I never get PMs so don't have to worry


 

I get pm's all the time.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I get pm's all the time.


 
Down to photos in a certain thread or is it your charm offensive


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Down to photos in a certain thread or is it your charm offensive


 
the first one


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> the first one


 
If I was packing better meat then I might get PMs too


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2010)

((((badgers)))


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

((((Us)))))


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

In other news now the radio has Up where we belong by Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes. 
I feel real anger right now.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2010)

oh my god.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If I was packing better meat then I might get PMs too


i just sent you a pm!?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

I just replied


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2010)

it didn't tell me that you had


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it didn't tell me that you had


 
It is hard to notice without email alerts isn't it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Lunchtime options: 

1. Stroll round park daydreaming
2. Sit in pub drinking a couple of pints and writing stuff
3. Stroll to charity shop to see if there are any cheep clothes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2010)

4. Walk to charity shop via park swigging a can from the offie


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 4. Walk to charity shop via park swigging a can from the offie


 
Done and dusted


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 20, 2010)

There;s no bacon in my bacon soup.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> There;s no bacon in my bacon soup.


 
This is one of those times is is 100% acceptable to blame the Jews or the Muslims


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lunch you heathen


 
Weirdo


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

lunch - sausage and fried egg sarnie - most excellent 9/10 from a portuguese place (yes I know I could select a wide variety of portuguese food ) £3.00 with a coke


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Done and dusted




Cuntboss has vacated the premises and the office atmosphere has become a lot more relaxed


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

Well that's my *dinner *time over


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2010)

How long until tea?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

6 hours


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2010)

One of the office printers has broken so the boss and newbie are having to use the one me and my colleague use.

I don't like it. I don't like sharing with them


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Weirdo


 


drcarnage said:


> Well that's my *dinner *time over


 
You sir are quite, quite wrong. 


Breakfast 
Elevenses 
Lunch 
Afternoon tea 
Dinner


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

have to go to the post office to pick something up - could take most of the afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

I am mildly miffed following a trip to the charity shop. 

There was a wicked leather cowboy hat in there (bit like this) but was just a little too big for me. I keep seeing them for £5-£10 but they never quite fit


----------



## cesare (Jul 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You sir are quite, quite wrong.
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> ...



Noooo!


Breakfast 
Elevenses 
Lunch 
Tea when at home.  Dinner when going out.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

The votes have it


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> have to go to the post office to pick something up - could take most of the afternoon


excellent work sir



Badgers said:


> I am mildly miffed following a trip to the charity shop.
> 
> There was a wicked leather cowboy hat in there (bit like this) but was just a little too big for me. I keep seeing them for £5-£10 but they never quite fit


 that's a bloody shame bajjy - that is one fucking STONKING cowboy hat!

blimey - gone 2 already, haven't friggin stopped today!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone think that we might need a new thread? 
The tags need refreshing, the new decade has dawned, some people have left, some have arrived and the whole site is new. 
Is now the time?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2010)

it's the second half of the year, so I guess so, it's all downhill til christmas now.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> it's the second half of the year, so I guess so, it's all *downhill til christmas* now.


 
You can shut yer gob RIGHT now lady!  Fucking christmas mentions already


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone booked their office Christmas do yet then?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

This banana is spotty


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2010)

Seriously, cunt off!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

When's Christmas this year?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> When's Christmas this year?


 
2nd of August according to Selfridges and they should know.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

if you build it Badgers, they will come


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> if you build it Badgers, they will come


 
Your word is law M21


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 2nd of August according to Selfridges and they should know.


 
It gets earlier and earlier each year doesn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> if you build it Badgers, they will come


 
yeh, people need a good laugh in the current economic climate


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 20, 2010)

I did see a xmas display today in a Yankee Candles shop. There was a medium sized lit up snowman and the offer was buy-one-get-one-free on xmas candles.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2010)

I am hoping to make an early exit today as I know officially feel like shit  Though I had better wait for the boss to return so she can simper at me while I pack up!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, people need a good laugh in the current economic climate


 
Your invaluable and cheery contribution will be required.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

Are we getting a new thread or not?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2010)

off to the post office - see you later


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

marty21 said:


> off to the post office - see you later


 
Crazy times man, crazy times...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

There's not really much point me starting bundles at 20 to 4 is there?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Bundles?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

court bundles


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> court bundles


 
leave em


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Shred them before the Feds bust you


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll leave em for tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

16:30 finish I feel


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2010)

It's a bad idea to eat a curry pot noodle when you have the shits isn't it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> It's a bad idea to eat a curry pot noodle when you have the shits isn't it.


those are the times it is best to fill up with pot noodles


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> It's a bad idea to eat a curry pot noodle when you have the shits isn't it.


 
Do it anyway


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> It's a bad idea to eat a curry pot noodle when you have the shits isn't it.


 
Bombay Bad Boy otherwise it is pointless


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh well, I've eaten it anyway, had some codeine as well to bung up the pipes a bit :|


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Leaving office now


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

gonna head off in 5 minutes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2010)

Will be out the door at 5, no hanging around tonight.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

I think i'll have a quick drink in the pub before i go home to drink


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2010)

cunts the lot of ya

another 15 mins for me, then home to do ironing.  mate deferred til thursday.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

bye bye


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I think i'll have a quick drink in the pub before i go home to drink


 
An interesting idea here ^

I could get home, stick the washing in, flip the dishwasher on and pop over the road for a small ale? I have a new t-shirt to show off to the world (cost £1 but is nice) so should indulge.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2010)

cesare said:


> Noooo!
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> ...


rubbish tbf 

1. breakfast
2. dinner
3. tea.

that's it


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori talks sense


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2010)

it has been known


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2010)

*checks PT's previous posts*









Can I take that last comment back?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2010)

i talk cornish


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Mourning draglets. 

Wednesday/Deadsday/Humpday here again. Still tired and fairly grumpy today but whaddayagonnado? Got get going and earn some money or something.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm going to sleep cus I've had fucking insomnia cus I slept most of the weekend cus I had bad bad headache

Night!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm going to sleep cus I've had fucking insomnia cus I slept most of the weekend cus I had bad bad headache
> 
> Night!!


 
Sleepdrag


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

The milk has gone off  

(Pickmans will be along soon)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh dear.. 

Our little tribe of five works with another company. 
I hate them all apart from one lass who is a good laugh but has resigned. 
This likely means that me and Padawan Learner will have to start working some longer hours now. 
Not for long, only three months. 
Bugger.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

Another shit journey in today.

Body found on the tracks in Huddersfield forced everyone to catch a slow train (when it finally turned up) to Leeds. Once I got to the station there were announcements for Inspector Sands


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2010)

Morning - it's hot  May take a walk into Maidenhead later and see what the Big Society is up to.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear..
> 
> Our little tribe of five works with another company.
> I hate them all apart from one lass who is a good laugh but has resigned.
> ...


 

Bad times 

Drove in today which was busier, so might get the bus again from tomorrow - took me a bit longer to park for some reason, I think I reversed in from a bad angle   a caretaker said I reverse parked like a woman  and as it was directly outside the office, 2 workmates told me I could have got a bus in there 

my parking today = full of fail


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

Now I've just realised that I've made coffee with a teabag from yesterday still in the mug.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Now I've just realised that I've made coffee with a teabag from yesterday still in the mug.


 
bad times


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Now I've just realised that I've made coffee with a teabag from yesterday still in the mug.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

this morning's initial conversation - after my atrocious parking, was geological based - volcanoes, techtonic plates, earth quakes

I hope we move on to Big Brother soon


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Now I've just realised that I've made coffee with a teabag from yesterday still in the mug.


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Bad times



Yup.Sounds easy replacing a sales/account manager type but she had massive industry knowledge and six years of client relationships. It also makes clients wary of doing business with a organisation who are turning over staff. Not the end of the world, probably means a bit more £ for me and Padawan Learner but will require those long horror days again. 



marty21 said:


> my parking today = full of fail



Excellent


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Now I've just realised that I've made coffee with a teabag from yesterday still in the mug.


 
Did you 'realise' using the sense of taste or sight?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did you 'realise' using the sense of taste or sight?


 
Taste.

I've had two thirds of it so far but it's so rank I can't drink any more.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Taste.
> 
> I've had two thirds of it so far but it's so rank I can't drink any more.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

now a glum dragging silence has descended, time for a reviving ___~~~


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

I chucked the rest.

Not a good start


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I chucked the rest.
> 
> Not a good start


 
do it again! do it again!


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

Panadol


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

shall we have a new thread to cheer you all up?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> do it again! do it again!


 
It was fucking gross


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

well?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It was fucking gross


 
yeh, that's why i wanted a repeat


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, that's why i wanted a repeat





Just start the new thread!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2010)

Morning all

Finding it difficult to get going this morning, fortunately its a pretty laid back day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

new thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...Strikes-Back?p=10896777&posted=1#post10896777


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

a new thread ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> a new thread ?


 
a new thread


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2010)

Wassamatter cesare?

Haha marty on the parking 

Busy busy here again


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Wassamatter cesare?
> 
> Haha marty on the parking
> 
> Busy busy here again


 
We're on this new thread now soj: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...Strikes-Back?p=10896777&posted=1#post10896777

I'm just feeling a bit low and stressed and I had a headache but it's gone now.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Wassamatter cesare?
> 
> Haha marty on the parking
> 
> Busy busy here again


 

it was an off day for parking


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> We're on this new thread now soj: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...Strikes-Back?p=10896777&posted=1#post10896777
> 
> I'm just feeling a bit low and stressed and I had a headache but it's gone now.


 
We are?  I'm not! I'm still on this thread 

Good to hear you've picked up a bit now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> We are?  I'm not! I'm still on this thread
> 
> Good to hear you've picked up a bit now


 
you'll be on your tod shortly


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

i'm torn


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/329788-Drag-2010-Part-II-The-Drag-Strikes-Back?p=10896777


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/329788-Drag-2010-Part-II-The-Drag-Strikes-Back?p=10896777


 
is that a porn link ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> is that a porn link ?


 only if you make it one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/329788-Drag-2010-Part-II-The-Drag-Strikes-Back?p=10896777.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2010)

Some twat has taken my fresh box of Shredded Wheat. 

On the plus side, the MD bought me a tub of General Snus.



Good morning folks!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

There's a new thread over there -------->


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2010)

There on the stair ----------->


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2010)

With clogs on ----------->


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2010)

You're going the wrong way 

Over there! -------->


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/329788-Drag-2010-Part-II-The-Drag-Strikes-Back?p=10896777


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/329788-Drag-2010-Part-II-The-Drag-Strikes-Back?p=10896777


 
Porn ^^^^^


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2010)

I just had a ham, pickle and mccoys sandwich


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

what flavour mccoys?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2010)

A valid question


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

to which we STILL don't know the answer


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2010)

so is this thread still posting cos of the new urban?

the whole thing confuses me atm tbh


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

difficult. to. let. go


----------



## machine cat (Jul 23, 2010)

no point dwelling in the past. it's time to move on.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2010)

but threads show up, or don't, at random.

it's like being pissed when you're not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Eeek...
> 
> It seems we may be moving offices.
> About 20 yards away.


saw this video online today
Ghent Library moves home via human chain - BBC News


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> saw this video online today
> Ghent Library moves home via human chain - BBC News


Epic bump there, not your best yet but a good show nonetheless.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2017)

Pickman's model  - can you stop tagging/liking me in this please? It's really fucking annoying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Pickman's model  - can you stop tagging/liking me in this please? It's really fucking annoying.


i haven't tagged you once, so please moderate your complaint. and it seemed only polite to throw a few likes your way while i was doing right by voley. no one else has complained  

but don't worry, i've learnt my lesson and it's unlikely i'll try and do anything nice for you again as per your request.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i haven't tagged you once, so please moderate your complaint. and it seemed only polite to throw a few likes your way while i was doing right by voley. no one else has complained
> 
> but don't worry, i've learnt my lesson and it's unlikely i'll try and do anything nice for you again as per your request.


Liked then, pedant.

I don't want any, not for something that's from 10 bloody years ago. Save them for something decent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Liked then, pedant.
> 
> I don't want any, not for something that's from 10 bloody years ago. Save them for something decent.


you may be waiting some time


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 26, 2018)

I started this thread 8 years ago. Feels odd.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I started this thread 8 years ago. Feels odd.


Like an auld overcoat you forgot you had


----------

